# WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥rachel



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Schedule is here



> 17 August 2013
> 
> Arsenal v Aston Villa
> Chelsea v Hull City
> Crystal Palace v Tottenham Hotspur
> Liverpool v Stoke City
> Manchester City v Newcastle United
> Norwich City v Everton
> Sunderland v Fulham
> Swansea City v Manchester United
> West Bromwich Albion v Southampton
> West Ham United v Cardiff City
> 
> 24 August 2013
> 
> Aston Villa v Liverpool
> Cardiff City v Manchester City
> Everton v West Bromwich Albion
> Fulham v Arsenal
> Hull City v Norwich City
> Manchester United v Chelsea
> Newcastle United v West Ham United
> Southampton v Sunderland
> Stoke City v Crystal Palace
> Tottenham Hotspur v Swansea City
> 
> 31 August 2013
> 
> Arsenal v Tottenham Hotspur
> Cardiff City v Everton
> Chelsea v Aston Villa
> Crystal Palace v Sunderland
> Liverpool v Manchester United
> Manchester City v Hull City
> Newcastle United v Fulham
> Norwich City v Southampton
> West Bromwich Albion v Swansea City
> West Ham United v Stoke City
> 
> 14 September 2013
> 
> Aston Villa v Newcastle United
> Everton v Chelsea
> Fulham v West Bromwich Albion
> Hull City v Cardiff City
> Manchester United v Crystal Palace
> Southampton v West Ham United
> Stoke City v Manchester City
> Sunderland v Arsenal
> Swansea City v Liverpool
> Tottenham Hotspur v Norwich City
> 
> 21 September 2013
> 
> Arsenal v Stoke City
> Cardiff City v Tottenham Hotspur
> Chelsea v Fulham
> Crystal Palace v Swansea City
> Liverpool v Southampton
> Manchester City v Manchester United
> Newcastle United v Hull City
> Norwich City v Aston Villa
> West Bromwich Albion v Sunderland
> West Ham United v Everton
> 
> 28 September 2013
> 
> Aston Villa v Manchester City
> Everton v Newcastle United
> Fulham v Cardiff City
> Hull City v West Ham United
> Manchester United v West Bromwich Albion
> Southampton v Crystal Palace
> Stoke City v Norwich City
> Sunderland v Liverpool
> Swansea City v Arsenal
> Tottenham Hotspur v Chelsea
> 
> 5 October 2013
> 
> Cardiff City v Newcastle United
> Fulham v Stoke City
> Hull City v Aston Villa
> Liverpool v Crystal Palace
> Manchester City v Everton
> Norwich City v Chelsea
> Southampton v Swansea City
> Sunderland v Manchester United
> Tottenham Hotspur v West Ham United
> West Bromwich Albion v Arsenal
> 
> 19 October 2013
> 
> Arsenal v Norwich City
> Aston Villa v Tottenham Hotspur
> Chelsea v Cardiff City
> Crystal Palace v Fulham
> Everton v Hull City
> Manchester United v Southampton
> Newcastle United v Liverpool
> Stoke City v West Bromwich Albion
> Swansea City v Sunderland
> West Ham United v Manchester City
> 
> 26 October 2013
> 
> Aston Villa v Everton
> Chelsea v Manchester City
> Crystal Palace v Arsenal
> Liverpool v West Bromwich Albion
> Manchester United v Stoke City
> Norwich City v Cardiff City
> Southampton v Fulham
> Sunderland v Newcastle United
> Swansea City v West Ham United
> Tottenham Hotspur v Hull City
> 
> 2 November 2013
> 
> Arsenal v Liverpool
> Cardiff City v Swansea City
> Everton v Tottenham Hotspur
> Fulham v Manchester United
> Hull City v Sunderland
> Manchester City v Norwich City
> Newcastle United v Chelsea
> Stoke City v Southampton
> West Bromwich Albion v Crystal Palace
> West Ham United v Aston Villa
> 
> 9 November 2013
> 
> Aston Villa v Cardiff City
> Chelsea v West Bromwich Albion
> Crystal Palace v Everton
> Liverpool v Fulham
> Manchester United v Arsenal
> Norwich City v West Ham United
> Southampton v Hull City
> Sunderland v Manchester City
> Swansea City v Stoke City
> Tottenham Hotspur v Newcastle United
> 
> 23 November 2013
> 
> Arsenal v Southampton
> Cardiff City v Manchester United
> Everton v Liverpool
> Fulham v Swansea City
> Hull City v Crystal Palace
> Manchester City v Tottenham Hotspur
> Newcastle United v Norwich City
> Stoke City v Sunderland
> West Bromwich Albion v Aston Villa
> West Ham United v Chelsea
> 
> 30 November 2013
> 
> Aston Villa v Sunderland
> Cardiff City v Arsenal
> Chelsea v Southampton
> Everton v Stoke City
> Hull City v Liverpool
> Manchester City v Swansea City
> Newcastle United v West Bromwich Albion
> Norwich City v Crystal Palace
> Tottenham Hotspur v Manchester United
> West Ham United v Fulham
> 
> 3 December 2013
> 
> Arsenal v Hull City, 7.45pm
> Crystal Palace v West Ham United, 8pm
> Liverpool v Norwich City, 8pm
> Manchester United v Everton, 7.45pm
> Southampton v Aston Villa, 7.45pm
> Stoke City v Cardiff City, 7.45pm
> Sunderland v Chelsea, 7.45pm
> Swansea City v Newcastle United, 7.45pm
> West Bromwich Albion v Manchester City, 8pm
> 
> 4 December 2013
> 
> Fulham v Tottenham Hotspur, 8pm
> 
> 7 December 2013
> 
> Arsenal v Everton
> Crystal Palace v Cardiff City
> Fulham v Aston Villa
> Liverpool v West Ham United
> Manchester United v Newcastle United
> Southampton v Manchester City
> Stoke City v Chelsea
> Sunderland v Tottenham Hotspur
> Swansea City v Hull City
> West Bromwich Albion v Norwich City
> 
> 14 December 2013
> 
> Aston Villa v Manchester United
> Cardiff City v West Bromwich Albion
> Chelsea v Crystal Palace
> Everton v Fulham
> Hull City v Stoke City
> Manchester City v Arsenal
> Newcastle United v Southampton
> Norwich City v Swansea City
> Tottenham Hotspur v Liverpool
> West Ham United v Sunderland
> 
> 21 December 2013
> 
> Arsenal v Chelsea
> Crystal Palace v Newcastle United
> Fulham v Manchester City
> Liverpool v Cardiff City
> Manchester United v West Ham United
> Southampton v Tottenham Hotspur
> Stoke City v Aston Villa
> Sunderland v Norwich City
> Swansea City v Everton
> West Bromwich Albion v Hull City
> 
> 26 December 2013
> 
> Aston Villa v Crystal Palace
> Cardiff City v Southampton
> Chelsea v Swansea City
> Everton v Sunderland
> Hull City v Manchester United
> Manchester City v Liverpool
> Newcastle United v Stoke City
> Norwich City v Fulham
> Tottenham Hotspur v West Bromwich Albion
> West Ham United v Arsenal
> 
> 28 December 2013
> 
> Aston Villa v Swansea City
> Cardiff City v Sunderland
> Chelsea v Liverpool
> Everton v Southampton
> Hull City v Fulham
> Manchester City v Crystal Palace
> Newcastle United v Arsenal
> Norwich City v Manchester United
> Tottenham Hotspur v Stoke City
> West Ham United v West Bromwich Albion
> 
> 1 January 2014
> 
> Arsenal v Cardiff City
> Crystal Palace v Norwich City
> Fulham v West Ham United
> Liverpool v Hull City
> Manchester United v Tottenham Hotspur
> Southampton v Chelsea
> Stoke City v Everton
> Sunderland v Aston Villa
> Swansea City v Manchester City
> West Bromwich Albion v Newcastle United
> 
> 11 January 2014
> 
> Aston Villa v Arsenal
> Cardiff City v West Ham United
> Everton v Norwich City
> Fulham v Sunderland
> Hull City v Chelsea
> Manchester United v Swansea City
> Newcastle United v Manchester City
> Southampton v West Bromwich Albion
> Stoke City v Liverpool
> Tottenham Hotspur v Crystal Palace
> 
> 18 January 2014
> 
> Arsenal v Fulham
> Chelsea v Manchester United
> Crystal Palace v Stoke City
> Liverpool v Aston Villa
> Manchester City v Cardiff City
> Norwich City v Hull City
> Sunderland v Southampton
> Swansea City v Tottenham Hotspur
> West Bromwich Albion v Everton
> West Ham United v Newcastle United
> 
> 28 January 2014
> 
> Aston Villa v West Bromwich Albion, 7.45pm
> Crystal Palace v Hull City, 8pm
> Liverpool v Everton, 8pm
> Manchester United v Cardiff City, 7.45pm
> Norwich City v Newcastle United, 7.45pm
> Southampton v Arsenal, 7.45pm
> Sunderland v Stoke City, 7.45pm
> Swansea City v Fulham, 7.45pm
> 
> 29 January 2014
> 
> Chelsea v West Ham United, 7.45pm
> Tottenham Hotspur v Manchester City, 7.45pm
> 
> 1 February 2014
> 
> Arsenal v Crystal Palace
> Cardiff City v Norwich City
> Everton v Aston Villa
> Fulham v Southampton
> Hull City v Tottenham Hotspur
> Manchester City v Chelsea
> Newcastle United v Sunderland
> Stoke City v Manchester United
> West Bromwich Albion v Liverpool
> West Ham United v Swansea City
> 
> 8 February 2014
> 
> Aston Villa v West Ham United
> Chelsea v Newcastle United
> Crystal Palace v West Bromwich Albion
> Liverpool v Arsenal
> Manchester United v Fulham
> Norwich City v Manchester City
> Southampton v Stoke City
> Sunderland v Hull City
> Swansea City v Cardiff City
> Tottenham Hotspur v Everton
> 
> 11 February 2014
> 
> Arsenal v Manchester United, 7.45pm
> Cardiff City v Aston Villa, 7.45pm
> Hull City v Southampton, 7.45pm
> Stoke City v Swansea City, 7.45pm
> West Bromwich Albion v Chelsea, 8pm
> West Ham United v Norwich City, 7.45pm
> 
> 12 February 2014
> 
> Everton v Crystal Palace, 7.45pm
> Fulham v Liverpool, 8pm
> Manchester City v Sunderland, 7.45pm
> Newcastle United v Tottenham Hotspur, 7.45pm
> 
> 22 February 2014
> 
> Arsenal v Sunderland
> Cardiff City v Hull City
> Chelsea v Everton
> Crystal Palace v Manchester United
> Liverpool v Swansea City
> Manchester City v Stoke City
> Newcastle United v Aston Villa
> Norwich City v Tottenham Hotspur
> West Bromwich Albion v Fulham
> West Ham United v Southampton
> 
> 1 March 2014
> 
> Aston Villa v Norwich City
> Everton v West Ham United
> Fulham v Chelsea
> Hull City v Newcastle United
> Manchester United v Manchester City
> Southampton v Liverpool
> Stoke City v Arsenal
> Sunderland v West Bromwich Albion
> Swansea City v Crystal Palace
> Tottenham Hotspur v Cardiff City
> 
> 8 March 2014
> 
> Arsenal v Swansea City
> Cardiff City v Fulham
> Chelsea v Tottenham Hotspur
> Crystal Palace v Southampton
> Liverpool v Sunderland
> Manchester City v Aston Villa
> Newcastle United v Everton
> Norwich City v Stoke City
> West Bromwich Albion v Manchester United
> West Ham United v Hull City
> 
> 15 March 2014
> 
> Aston Villa v Chelsea
> Everton v Cardiff City
> Fulham v Newcastle United
> Hull City v Manchester City
> Manchester United v Liverpool
> Southampton v Norwich City
> Stoke City v West Ham United
> Sunderland v Crystal Palace
> Swansea City v West Bromwich Albion
> Tottenham Hotspur v Arsenal
> 
> 22 March 2014
> 
> Aston Villa v Stoke City
> Cardiff City v Liverpool
> Chelsea v Arsenal
> Everton v Swansea City
> Hull City v West Bromwich Albion
> Manchester City v Fulham
> Newcastle United v Crystal Palace
> Norwich City v Sunderland
> Tottenham Hotspur v Southampton
> West Ham United v Manchester United
> 
> 29 March 2014
> 
> Arsenal v Manchester City
> Crystal Palace v Chelsea
> Fulham v Everton
> Liverpool v Tottenham Hotspur
> Manchester United v Aston Villa
> Southampton v Newcastle United
> Stoke City v Hull City
> Sunderland v West Ham United
> Swansea City v Norwich City
> West Bromwich Albion v Cardiff City
> 
> 5 April 2014
> 
> Aston Villa v Fulham
> Cardiff City v Crystal Palace
> Chelsea v Stoke City
> Everton v Arsenal
> Hull City v Swansea City
> Manchester City v Southampton
> Newcastle United v Manchester United
> Norwich City v West Bromwich Albion
> Tottenham Hotspur v Sunderland
> West Ham United v Liverpool
> 
> 12 April 2014
> 
> Arsenal v West Ham United
> Crystal Palace v Aston Villa
> Fulham v Norwich City
> Liverpool v Manchester City
> Manchester United v Hull City
> Southampton v Cardiff City
> Stoke City v Newcastle United
> Sunderland v Everton
> Swansea City v Chelsea
> West Bromwich Albion v Tottenham Hotspur
> 
> 19 April 2014
> 
> Aston Villa v Southampton
> Cardiff City v Stoke City
> Chelsea v Sunderland
> Everton v Manchester United
> Hull City v Arsenal
> Manchester City v West Bromwich Albion
> Newcastle United v Swansea City
> Norwich City v Liverpool
> Tottenham Hotspur v Fulham
> West Ham United v Crystal Palace
> 
> 26 April 2014
> 
> Arsenal v Newcastle United
> Crystal Palace v Manchester City
> Fulham v Hull City
> Liverpool v Chelsea
> Manchester United v Norwich City
> Southampton v Everton
> Stoke City v Tottenham Hotspur
> Sunderland v Cardiff City
> Swansea City v Aston Villa
> West Bromwich Albion v West Ham United
> 
> 3 May 2014
> 
> Arsenal v West Bromwich Albion
> Aston Villa v Hull City
> Chelsea v Norwich City
> Crystal Palace v Liverpool
> Everton v Manchester City
> Manchester United v Sunderland
> Newcastle United v Cardiff City
> Stoke City v Fulham
> Swansea City v Southampton
> West Ham United v Tottenham Hotspur
> 
> 11 May 2014
> 
> Cardiff City v Chelsea
> Fulham v Crystal Palace
> Hull City v Everton
> Liverpool v Newcastle United
> Manchester City v West Ham United
> Norwich City v Arsenal
> Southampton v Manchester United
> Sunderland v Swansea City
> Tottenham Hotspur v Aston Villa
> West Bromwich Albion v Stoke City


Get Excite


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

New thread :mark:

Will :mark: hard for an opening day *HOME* fixture. We're due.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

well, enjoy your home game vs stoke then

newcastle @ home :hb


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

YES :mark:

LOL United. LOL Moyes.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/premier-league/fixtures


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

nice easy start to the season :moyes1


doesnt matter, it will be no problem when the likes of ronaldo and thiago come in................enaldo


----------



## Noithasn

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Two months


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mark Hughes Stoke, then Villa away, and finally the Mancs and Moysey.

Good chance to get off on the right foot right away. Although no Luis for the first 6 though I'm not sure he'll be sticking around


----------



## staycold

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Tough start against United, but we took points off them at home last season so I'm not going to rule us out from getting something.

United, Spurs, Liverpool and Arsenal all in our first six games. Going to be a very tough start on top of Europa League football. Looking forward to playing Cardiff again in November also.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Didn't even notice the fact we play City away and then Chelsea away 2 days after.

Fuck that noise


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

GOAT threes title

Home game against Stoke hopefully he can get off to a good start. Aside from City and Chelsea within 2 days for eachother our fixture list isn't too bad


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah, our fans will have turned on Moyes by October.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

FA Cup Final to be played on May 17, good to see it being moved back to after the end of the PL season.


----------



## Proven

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Tottenham at home to kick shit off followed by Stoke, Sunderland and Manchester United. Aston Villa on Boxing Day followed by Liverpool and Norwich on New Years Day and the run home being West Ham, Manchester City, Liverpool and Fulham.

Just going to enjoy the ride, if we sign well we can do something.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Villa have got a tough start.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal's fixtures:
August
•17/08/2013 15:00 Aston Villa (h)
•24/08/2013 15:00 Fulham (a)
•31/08/2013 15:00 Tottenham Hotspur (h)

September
•14/09/2013 15:00 Sunderland (a)
•21/09/2013 15:00 Stoke City (h)
•28/09/2013 15:00 Swansea City (a)

October
•05/10/2013 15:00 West Bromwich Albion (a)
•19/10/2013 15:00 Norwich City (h)
•26/10/2013 15:00 Crystal Palace (a)

November
•02/11/2013 15:00 Liverpool (h)
•09/11/2013 15:00 Manchester United (a)
•23/11/2013 15:00 Southampton (h)
•30/11/2013 15:00 Cardiff City (a)

December
•03/12/2013 19:45 Hull City (h)
•07/12/2013 15:00 Everton (h)
•14/12/2013 15:00 Manchester City (a)
•21/12/2013 15:00 Chelsea (h)
•26/12/2013 15:00 West Ham United (a)
•28/12/2013 15:00 Newcastle United (a)

January
•01/01/2014 15:00 Cardiff City (h)
•11/01/2014 15:00 Aston Villa (a)
•18/01/2014 15:00 Fulham (h)
•28/01/2014 19:45 Southampton (a)

February
•01/02/2014 15:00 Crystal Palace (h)
•08/02/2014 15:00 Liverpool (a)
•11/02/2014 19:45 Manchester United (h)
•22/02/2014 15:00 Sunderland (h)

March
•01/03/2014 15:00 Stoke City (a)
•08/03/2014 15:00 Swansea City (h)
•15/03/2014 15:00 Tottenham Hotspur (a)
•22/03/2014 15:00 Chelsea (a)
•29/03/2014 15:00 Manchester City (h)

April
•05/04/2014 15:00 Everton (a)
•12/04/2014 15:00 West Ham United (h)
•19/04/2014 15:00 Hull City (a)
•26/04/2014 15:00 Newcastle United (h)

May
•03/05/2014 15:00 West Bromwich Albion (h)
•11/05/2014 15:00 Norwich City (a)


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal, Pool and Chelsea first 3 games :wenger That's a tough start but at least we aren't away to a promoted team first game again.

Wonder if a bunch of posters on here will guarantee Villa's relegation after 2 games again :HHH2


----------



## The Anti Diva

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ooooh yeah newcastle on the last day of the season is going to go down well in our house


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Richard Keys said:


> Arsenal, Pool and Chelsea first 3 games :wenger That's a tough start but at least we aren't away to a promoted team first game again.
> 
> Wonder if a bunch of posters on here will guarantee Villa's relegation after 2 games again :HHH2


I'm guaranteeing it now :vince3


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Villa are going down. i'm calling it now :hesk2


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Man Utd, Man City, Liverpool, Arsenal, Spurs and Chelsea are 6 of our first 8 home games. Bleh. Suppose I'd rather get it out of the way. Starting and finishing the season at home is nice. Could win both games theoretically too. Man Utd penultimate game is garbage though.


Wouldn't mind a season where we don't change a manager/go on a post christmas dip tho. Probably wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool vs Newcastle on last day of the season.

Long awaited revenge for the Big Andy transfer. We send them down.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chelsea are winning it this year, calling it now. Hope we can at least 8 wins out of our first 10.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Away at Palace first game, don't really like being away to a newly promoted club on the first day. On paper it's probably our easiest opening fixture for about six seasons but it won't be easy. Then Arsenal away game three, that seems really early. Man Utd vs Chelsea is in the second week too, some big games early on.

My usual contribution to a new thread:


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Good start for us. West Brom, Sunderland and Norwich, our season can be defined early. Need to hit the ground running. Our run in isn't fantastic but should be in full stride by then.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DwayneAustin said:


> Liverpool vs Newcastle on last day of the season.
> 
> Long awaited revenge for the Big Andy transfer. We send them down.


Will be down long before then, we're losing every game.










Man City to win 10-0 first game.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Palace/Spurs :mark:

Should be a good first up test for the eagles. Hopefully Bale isn't still at Tottenham though :side:


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Not sure we could have ended up with a harder start for Moyes.*


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Decent start for us, three games in August where we can realistically look to pick up a decent amount of points against Everton (h), Hull (a) and Saints (h). Having said that, Hull will be well up for their first home game back in the league so we might struggle if they still have their momentum from last season. We're fucking shit away from home so that doesn't help either.

Palace away on new year's day again? Eurgh. That happened back to back in 06-07 and 07-08, played there on boxing day in 08/09 as well. You might wonder why I'm so full of angst in regards to this, but the reason is because Selhurst Park is one of my least favourite grounds in England (shit hole, nightmare to get to by car, never win there, usually play awful) and I always make an effort to go to all of the late December/early January games, this is because I leave Leicester to back to Norfolk for a couple of weeks to see friends and relatives for Christmas (and other "things" :side. This gives me the opportunity to travel to home and away games with mates who I don't see very often...looks like I'm going to Shithurst Park again 

That four game run in looks terrifying as well, Liverpool (h), Man United (a), Chelsea (a), Arsenal (h). I hope we have at least 40 points before then, fuckern warz!


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's either Chelsea or Man City. United won't be sniffing any European football in 2014-2015.

Projected top 4 will be......

Chelsea/Man City
Chelsea/Man City
Tottenham
Liverpool


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:moyes1


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> I'm guaranteeing it now :vince3


You and Seabs last season everytime (that one time) Villa won a match - "...still think Villa will go down" 

CGS and Seabs secret Villa haters :heskeymania


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Rumbled. My brother's a Villa fan and a massive homer so blame him not me.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Rumbled. My brother's a Villa fan and a massive homer so blame him not me.*


I won the...something.









A lot of pressure going into this season on brodgersmania. Last summer it was all about whether :barry mania would deliver, and it sure did. 2 spectacular own goals, 1 in favour of Villa that helped us to a legendary KFC Bucket KO of Man City. And of course The Dark Barry's Tying of the Shoelaces Rises against Spuds :darkbarry 

Tough for Brendan to follow that. :brodgers


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Richard Keys said:


> I won the...something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of pressure going into this season on brodgersmania. Last summer it was all about whether :barry mania would deliver, and it sure did. 2 spectacular own goals, 1 in favour of Villa that helped us to a legendary KFC Bucket KO of Man City. And of course The Dark Barry's Tying of the Shoelaces Rises against Spuds :darkbarry
> 
> Tough for Brendan to follow that. :brodgers


Would be tough for anyone to follow that. Brendan really needs to get off to a flying start, and win the passing in the first game of the season :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I really want to watch an episode of Loose Men...


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

loose men sounds more up alex's alley :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i love villa. top team

mostly because i love keysey

and emile heskey


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just thought about how traumatizing it must be for Van Persie to return to the scene of the crime, after his near death experience from last year :fergie


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*He aint no SCARED COWARD so he'll be fine.*


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Shepard said:


> loose men sounds more up alex's alley :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's :wenger time!!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Richard Keys said:


> You and Seabs last season everytime (that one time) Villa won a match - "...still think Villa will go down"
> 
> CGS and Seabs secret Villa haters :heskeymania


Far from it :hesk2. But your still going down this year. Quote me #Joel



THE DARK ANDRE said:


>


:clap :clap :clap 

Outstanding stuff


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chelsea, LOLerpool and City in the opening 5 weeks?

:kobe2


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hawksea said:


> United won't be sniffing any European football in 2014-2015.
> 
> Projected top 4 will be......
> 
> Liverpool


:hayden3



Seabs said:


> *Rumbled. My brother's a Villa fan and a massive **** so blame him not me.*


:heskeymania










Just for Alex.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I hope West Ham finish a bit higher this year!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Needs more naked Sol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

http://www.weaintgotnohistory.com/2...elsea-voted-most-hated-club-in-premier-league

we win the unpopularity :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Gee, I wonder why we are the fourth most hated? :suarez1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DwayneAustin said:


> Gee, I wonder why we are the fourth most hated? :suarez1












That cunt.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Lightning said:


> That cunt.





> Steven Gerrard has been named the most popular player to have won the PFA Players' Player of the Year Award in its 40-year history.
> 
> A month-long skysports.com survey asked football fans to look back on the 35 men to win the trophy since Norman Hunter became the first man to lift it in 1974.
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/...named-most-popular-former-winner-of-PFA-Award


Not quite as hated as you think :stevie

(INB4 somebody says Liverpool fans flooded the votes)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DwayneAustin said:


> (INB4 somebody says Liverpool fans flooded the votes)


its true though :terry

liverpool fans always flood the fan votes, like when meireles won the fans player of the year


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool fans love a poll :brodgers

They win the fixing :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's all about getting dat high % at the end of the day :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Newcastle are the club that keep on giving.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-22999998


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> The Premier League is to request a court order forcing internet service providers to block a popular football streaming website before the next season.
> 
> The League wants ISPs to cut off access to FirstRow1.eu, which operates from Sweden.
> 
> The BBC understands none of the ISPs plan to challenge the court order.
> 
> If successful, the action will be the first non-music-related site block in the UK.
> 
> The Premier League's move follows a precedent set by the BPI music industry body, which has been successful in having several piracy websites blocked in the UK, most notably the Pirate Bay.
> 
> In those cases, ISPs have stood firm and insisted they would only take action if ordered to do so by the courts.
> 
> The UK's major ISPs each received a letter from the Premier League outlining a possible court order, and were given a deadline of Friday to signal any intent to challenge the action.
> 
> When approached by the BBC, none of the ISPs would comment specifically on the Premier League's planned action, but all reiterated that blocking of sites would not be done voluntarily.
> 'Conflicts of interest'
> 
> The situation raises additional issues for BT, as from next season it will be a major distributor of Premier League football through its new sports TV channels.
> 
> BT has paid £246m for rights to show Premier League football, while Sky paid £760m for its portion of the coverage.
> 
> Sky's ISP operation has historically been seen as taking a more sympathetic stance with copyright holders requesting the blocking of sites, whereas BT has in the past taken such battles to court on behalf of the ISP industry as a whole.
> 
> Jim Killock, of the Open Rights Group, said he worried that conflicted interests might lead to the blocking process becoming less transparent.
> 
> "All of the major ISPs now have differing degrees of conflicts of interest," he told the BBC.
> 
> "Sky, BT, Virgin and TalkTalk all supply televisions services now, so we have to expect that there will be more reluctance to be as transparent as they have been in the past."
> 
> Mr Killock also expressed concern that as the process for granting court orders gets quicker, it may lead to sites being wrongly blocked out.
> 
> "It's possible that very legitimate services will at some point be attacked by one of these orders.
> 
> "Our main concern here is that these orders should be considered slowly, and they should be subject to much more public review."
> 
> FirstRow1.eu did not respond to the BBC's request for comment.


So it's 2013 and there are still companies/people who still think that if you simply get a court order then you can stop people accessing a website you don't like.

How is it so many of these "bigwigs" are so fucking out of touch.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOL @ the EPL. Learn2market etc...


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:jones

Damn Premierleague.

I'm fucked if that site goes down.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

There are far better sites than firstrow anyway. Lol at them thinking it'll change anything, same goes for companies like UFC and WWE who try to do the same. It's like playing whack-a-mole, take one down and another two pop up in it's place.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

you know i wouldnt have to stream if i could find the fucking games on fucking US tv

fucking NBC


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just saw this on twitter.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BNTxDV0CEAEIgUd.jpg:large


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

if they block first row, then there'll just be firstrow2

August needs to HURRY UP


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Vipbox > firstrow anyway tbh


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Vipbox > firstrow anyway tbh


nah, firstrow is brilliant. 



Shepard said:


> loose men sounds more up alex's alley :brodgers


anything is up his 'alley' :lelbron



Seabs said:


> *Not sure we could have ended up with a harder start for Moyes.*


moyes sacked within a month :fergie2


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Firstrow is great but just I just think the streams on VIPbox are better at times.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i use firstrow for mma & boxing events and the streams are far better than on vipbox.

seems like we have so many deals just about done but nothing confirmed :hmm: 9 mil for Mignolet, 6 mil for Alberto, 7 or so for Aspas but i really want another CB and Mkhitaryan.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

luis alberto was confirmed about an hour ago.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

it was? sweet.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i would not have to stream the games illegally if they were fucking available legally!

its such bullshit


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


> i use firstrow for mma & boxing events and the streams are far better than on vipbox.


Each to their own I guess, Maybe it's because I use Vipbox more for Footy, Find the footy streams on there a bit better. 

Also how the fuck did we miss Luis alberto being announced? :lmao 



> Liverpool Football Club have today completed the signing of Spanish forward Luis Alberto from Sevilla, subject to international clearance.
> 
> The 20-year-old, who can play anywhere across the attacking line, has penned a long-term contract after passing a medical at Melwood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/reds-complete-luis-alberto-deal


So thats 2 deals done with Mignolet and Aspas ( :hmm: ) to come as well. Hopefully we get Mkhitaryan and a CB too. Wonder when Suarez is gonna leave as well. Hurry the fuck up and give us our money Madrid.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

After firstrow died the first time I found a bunch of other sites that fill my need. 

Vipbox is GOAT


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

City, liverpool and chelsea out the way before october is good news.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

john guidetti grew up in kenya and played for a local team as a kid

see if you can spot him


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

always thought african teams could use more diversity


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

no redead he's not the one on the far right in the jacket. nice try though.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well the one to our far left is obviously Victor Wanyama with dat physique. Also I love the facial expression on that lad's face who's 2 left of Guidetti, that's a real rape face if I ever saw one


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Pre-Pre season table predictions

1. City
2. Chelsea
3. United
4. Arsenal
5. Spurs
6. Liverpool
7. Everton
8. Newcastle
9. Aston Villa
10. West Brom
11. West Ham
12. Swansea
13. Southampton 
14. Norwich
15. Cardiff
16. Hull
17. Sunderland
18. Crystal Palace
19. Stoke
20. Fulham

I don't even know what the hell the bottom will be.

Maybe Liverpool can shock me this year but I don't know how good our chances are this year


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

wouldnt go for fulham being relegated, they've already brought in a few players

palace and hull to go down, then perhaps sunderland


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Meh cba to work out specific positions since I have to wait and see what the transfer window brings. But how I think he may play out

Title Contention: Chelsea, City & Man U 
Champions League Contention: Arsenal wenger), Spurs & Liverpool 
Top 10/Mid Table: Everton, Fulham, WBA, Southampton, West Ham, Swansea, Palace, Newcastle
Relegation: Villa hesk2), Stoke, Hull, Cardiff, Norwich (Sorry ANDRE ), Sunderland


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> wouldnt go for fulham being relegated, they've already brought in a few players
> 
> palace and hull to go down, then perhaps sunderland


I hadn't noticed.

I believe that it'll be a toss-up to see who goes down. I think one of the promoted ones will and maybe Stoke. Don't have a clue who else though.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Pre Suarez transfer

1. Chelsea
2. City
3. Arsenal
4. United
5. Liverpool
6. Spurs
7. Everton
8-17. Meh
18. Norwich (cuz of dem last 4 games) 
19. Hull
20. Joe Kinnear


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

1. Chelsea 
:mourinho
2. Citeh




3. Arsenal 
:wenger
4. United 
:moyes1
5. Spurs 
:avb1
6. Liverpool 
:brodgers
7. Everton 








8. West Ham








9. Aston Villa 








10. West Brom




11. Southampton




12. Swansea




13. Fulham




14. Newcastle




15. Norwich 








16. Hull




17. Stoke




18. Cardiff




19. Sunderland 
aolo
20. Palace


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

its our year. 

:side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

its our year. 

:side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ok, it's way too early but I'll bite:

1. City
2. United
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal
5. Spurs
6. Liverpool
7. West Ham
8. Everton
9. Southampton
10. Swansea
11. West Brom
12. Fulham
13. Aston Villa
14. Cardiff
15. Norwich
16. Newcastle
17. Sunderland
18. Stoke
19. Palace
20. Hull


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

so suddenly Chelsea are at the top of people's lists despite the fact they've signed no one to improve their squad? dat Mourinho factor unk2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We signed schurrle, and recalled Lukaku and KDB.

Last season we absurdly underperformed considering the level of talent we have

and we're still not done on the market

my ideal target is progress. making it into top 2 and maybe quarter finals of the CL. Cup along the way would be nice too


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We signed schurrle, and recalled Lukaku and KDB.

Last season we absurdly underperformed considering the level of talent we have

and we're still not done on the market

my ideal target is progress. making it into top 2 and maybe quarter finals of the CL. Cup along the way would be nice too


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Schurrle is good but Chelsea have so many wide players I really dunno. Definitely an upgrade on Marin tho.

with Mikel, Fat Frank and Ramires as your main CM's thats the main area that needs strengthening if Chelsea are to improve, but I'm sure Jose knows this too well.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

not picking until the window is over. top 3 teams still likely to strengthen big time.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Renegade™ said:


> so suddenly Chelsea are at the top of people's lists despite the fact they've signed no one to improve their squad? dat Mourinho factor unk2


To be fair dat Mourinho factor is a pretty big factor in it all. Plus with teams like Man U You gotta think about not having Fergie around. Guy was probably the biggest reason Man U still stayed competetive year after year. Still is way to early to be predicting tables for sure though but do see Chelsea, City & Man U competing for the title till the end.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Renegade™ said:


> Schurrle is good but Chelsea have so many wide players I really dunno. Definitely an upgrade on Marin tho.


Not really. The reason why we suffered a lot last season is because our options for the 3 behind the striker were so poor after Mata/Hazard/Oscar. So we had to play those guys nearly all the time and they were just burned out.

Of course central midfield is where the big issue lies though.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Noithasn said:


> CH will either set the team up not to lose or go for the win. You can see by the last few games of the season how dangerous Norwich can be when they're more attack minded and creative but if he sets them up not to lose again like the majority of last season, they will go down.


This is a great assessment in all honesty. Hughton is negative as fuck and completely changed the tactics/set up of our attacking squad last pre-season without needing to, we had loads of momentum when finishing 11/12 and going into pre-season 12/13 with our attacking style. There's a misconception that we only took 3 points in the first seven games last season because of "second season syndrome", but in reality Hughton fucked about with the tactics and tried to make an attacking side into a defensive one during pre-season. Outside of the ten game undefeated streak (which I still think was a fluke and more about other teams such as Arsenal failing to turn up) we were generally garbage last season, a relegation side in all but name, at one point we had 1 win in 19 games. The players proved what they're capable of against Everton at home when they went against Hughton's wishes and played for a win:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21482896



> "Once you are 1-0 down and you get back to 1-1, you have to be honest and say you settle for that. But the lads wanted something different and showed great drive and determination to get the winner."












They also proved it against WBA and Citeh in the last two games when our full backs were actually allowed past the half way line and Hughton allowed us to commit extra men into the opposition area due to desperation over needing a win which was soon followed by the freedom allowed by safety. In all honesty we beat a Citeh side who gave no fucks. Still, we've played many teams who gave no fucks this season but only ended up with a draw at home, that includes QPR, West Ham, Newcastle and Fulham. You can only beat what's in front of you. The only other time where we played like we did under Lambert was against Swansea away where we were gung ho as fuck and won 4-3. We were actually 3-0 up at half time but Ruddy was injured and Bunn almost tried to throw the game away with a couple of howlers. 










With Ruddy in goal that day we would have battered them. Ruddy's first game back from injury was the WBA home game when we won 4-0, by the way. He does make a hell of a difference in all fairness to Hughton. If we keep him fit for the season we won't be in as much bother.

It's weird because if you look at last season's table you would think that we had a good season because we finished 11th, but we actually finished with less points than the previous season with a better squad. One of two things will happen next season, Hughton will buy a load of new players who suit his dullard style and we'll be okay, or he'll fail in the market and we'll continue to be found out playing football that doesn't suit the squad that Lambert built on an attacking ethos. Well, there is a third option, which is going back to how we played before, but that's highly unlikely. Regardless, we shouldn't be in a position where we have to worry about impending relegation, especially now that Hughton is being given the biggest budget any Norwich manager has ever had. £8.5 million for RVW, we spent less than that in 11/12 and our previous transfer record was £3.5 million!


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'll predict on the week before the season starts. It's too early right now, without monitoring the transfer activities of clubs.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

1. United
2. Chelsea
3. City
4. Arsenal
5. Spurs
6. ASTON VILLA

Where those Scousers at?

:gabby

Thiago POTY, Danny Welbeck YPOTY and top scorer. Phil Jones officially declared the one true GOAT. Spurs miss out on CL football allowing Bale to be United's TASTY signing in the GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2014.

Mourinho retires in shame after the season. Sir David Moyes is knighted after an historic and unprecedented quadruple.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> 1. United
> 2. Chelsea
> 3. City
> 4. Arsenal
> 5. Spurs
> 6. ASTON VILLA
> 
> Where those Scousers at?
> 
> :gabby
> 
> Thiago POTY, Danny Welbeck YPOTY and top scorer. Phil Jones officially declared the one true GOAT. Spurs miss out on CL football allowing Bale to be United's TASTY signing in the GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2014.
> 
> Mourinho retires in shame after the season. Sir David Moyes is knighted after an historic and unprecedented quadruple.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> 1. United
> 2. Chelsea
> 3. City
> 4. Arsenal
> 5. Spurs
> 6. ASTON VILLA
> 
> Where those Scousers at?
> 
> :gabby
> 
> Thiago POTY, Danny Welbeck YPOTY and top scorer. Phil Jones officially declared the one true GOAT. Spurs miss out on CL football allowing Bale to be United's TASTY signing in the GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2014.
> 
> Mourinho retires in shame after the season. Sir David Moyes is knighted after an historic and unprecedented quadruple.


this all sounds extremely plausible


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

United wont win the EPL, I believe it is Chelsea's to lose


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> 1. United
> 2. Chelsea
> 3. City
> 4. Arsenal
> 5. Spurs
> 6. ASTON VILLA
> 
> Where those Scousers at?
> 
> :gabby
> 
> Thiago POTY, Danny Welbeck YPOTY and top scorer. Phil Jones officially declared the one true GOAT. Spurs miss out on CL football allowing Bale to be United's TASTY signing in the GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2014.
> 
> Mourinho retires in shame after the season. Sir David Moyes is knighted after an historic and unprecedented quadruple.


And who said United fans were pessimistic :fergie


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Nattie7 said:


> United wont win the EPL, I believe it is Chelsea's to lose


I don't see how it is Chelsea's to lose. There shouldn't be a favourite. But if there is one, it should be City due to their squad.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

chelsea JUNE CHAMPIONS.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah it's hard for the title's too be anyone's to lose considering we still got a month and a half to go before the new season even begins. Not like this is Ligue 1 where there is one clear ouright team that should win. City have done well to strengthen their squad thus far with Navas and Fernandinho but could do with 1 or 2 more players. Same with Chelsea & Man U tbh. All 3 should be up there when it's all said and done though.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> I don't see how it is Chelsea's to lose. There shouldn't be a favourite. But if there is one, it should be City due to their squad.


MY opinion is that it is Chelsea's to lose because Jose is back, their squad aint too shabby, they will spend and Mourinho KNOWS how to win the premier league.

I'm not disputing City's squad, it is very strong, it is how well their manager Pellegrini does.
He had funds at Madrid and...................


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

he got a points record until he got pipped at the post by one of the best teams in history, didnt get told or briefed on any of his signings and had players he wanted sold.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> he got a points record until he got pipped at the post by one of the best teams in history, didnt get told or briefed on any of his signings and had players he wanted sold.


Ha! EVERYONE knows Real's transfer policy, don't accept a position when you know the transfer policy is dictated by upper echelon, then feign surprise or be frustrated by it.
He was under no illusions, and as for the record yeah got piped to the post by a better team, yet failed miserably in the cups, and by second division opposition.
plus he already had la liga experience with Villareal, MY point is, he is coming to a new league, let's see how well he copes.

I back Chelsea on the fact that they have the resources to compete with City, they also have a manager who has won the league previously and with a team and at a club he is familiar with.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

he also made it to the same stage moureen did in the cl with a team no one fancied and was a kick away from making the final. previous experience means jack shit when you have a manager who is well known for how good they are tactically in pellegrini. he'll come in and he'll be fine. this whole adjust to the premier league myth is just that, and fading further and further into obscurity each season.

saying it is chelsea's to lose when right now any of 4, even 5 depending on spurs could win it is just dumb.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> he also made it to the same stage moureen did in the cl with a team no one fancied and was a kick away from making the final. previous experience means jack shit when you have a manager who is well known for how good they are tactically in pellegrini. he'll come in and he'll be fine. this whole adjust to the premier league myth is just that, and fading further and further into obscurity each season.
> 
> saying it is chelsea's to lose when right now any of 4, even 5 depending on spurs could win it is just dumb.


LMFAO in a team no one fancied, this Real side that had Ronaldo kaka, karim benezema, and Alonso, they cost what 200mil? and no one, NO ONE fancied them seriously STFU

I said it is how well he adjusts, the first season is always difficult, Argentina and Spain is very different to the EPL.

If that opinion is dumb, then so be it, but don't come here acting butt hurt because I don't make City favourites.

It is my opinion, I don't expect everyone to share it, but don't try and deride my personal opinion because you don't like it.

Any 5 including spurs can win it :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i didnt know malaga had ronaldo, kaka, karim benzema and alonso in it?

read twice before embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> i didnt know malaga had ronaldo, kaka, karim benzema and alonso in it?
> 
> read twice before embarrassing yourself.


You never mentioned Malaga, we were talking about PM and Real, that was the discussion you and I were having and then you made your comment about the CL.
And talking about unfancied, how fancied were PORTO when 'Maureen' won the Champions League with them?

I didn't realise having a favourite gets to you this bad, do you see red every time you walk past a bookies?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

HE ALSO made it to the same stage moureen did

HE ALSO

3 guesses as to who i'm referring to there.

keep reading over that first sentence, you just might get it one day.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well, if we're on favorites, it's Chelsea and City. City has an incredible squad, while Chelsea has a lethal side too but one manager who knows how to get it done.

Chelsea's first 11 is better than United's and United got 89 points last season and ran away with the title. With Mou, they will be a force.

I'm not counting United out either. It's not like they will crumble with SAF gone, or just watch City and Chelsea do the transfers.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Who in the name of holy fuck gave this thread a ONE STAR RATING????? :kobe 

It's the fucking Premierleague Thread.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> HE ALSO made it to the same stage moureen did
> 
> HE ALSO
> 
> 3 guesses as to who i'm referring to there.
> 
> keep reading over that first sentence, you just might get it one day.



:lol nice try, we were talking about his failure at Real and then you throw in your comment.

And can't answer if Porto were unfancied the year they won it?
Again difference between MP and JM is, Jose could win the CL with an unfancied team, he could also do better than PM at Real.



and nice way to deflect all the other points raised.

you're butt hurt, Jose and him in the same league with similar resources, may the best man win.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Razor King said:


> Well, if we're on favorites, it's Chelsea and City. City has an incredible squad, while Chelsea has a lethal side too but one manager who knows how to get it done.
> 
> Chelsea's first 11 is better than United's and United got 89 points last season and ran away with the title. With Mou, they will be a force.
> 
> I'm not counting United out either. It's not like they will crumble with SAF gone, or just watch City and Chelsea do the transfers.


Funny that, I give CFC the favourite tag for the fact that they are the only team truly capable of matching City in resources, a squad which has Hazard, Mata Oscar, cech etc and no doubt improvements to come will make them stronger and the most important factor, a manager who knows how to win the league and not just once either.
That said manager isn't no average joe either.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

My early prediction is that the gap between 1st and 4th will be 6 pts or less :arry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i wasnt discussing him at madrid, i was discussing his past season at malaga. not my fault you couldn't get the reference.

you're acting like i said moureen was a bad manager. of course porto were unfancied. he's a very good manager who managed to get the best out of his team, just like he's done over and over again. but pellegrini has done the same thing throughout his career, just not at superstar teams. overachieved at villareal and malaga especially, and would've been madrid manager is moureen hadn't come along.

and explain why i'm butthurt? if i was butthurt wouldn't i have hounded down everyone else who didn't have city as favourites?

why is there also this massive presumption that moureen is just going to hop in and dominate the league? it's june. just because he did it 5-6 years ago doesn't mean he'll do it again. hope that isn't too butthurt though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Richard Keys said:


> My early prediction is that the gap between 1st and 4th will be 6 pts or less :arry


Glad you think we will be so close to the top 3 :kobe3


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Nattie7 said:


> Funny that, I give CFC the favourite tag for the fact that they are the only team truly capable of matching City in resources, a squad which has Hazard, Mata Oscar, cech etc and no doubt improvements to come will make them stronger and the most important factor, a manager who knows how to win the league and not just once either.
> That said manager isn't no average joe either.


Yeah, I'd say so. I don't know what Chelsea fans feel, but I think they're one top CM away from winning the League. The strikers' situation won't affect them, maybe in Europe but not in England. Lukaku seems ready and Ba is always good in the first half of the season. If Torres stays, he'd be a good back up as he has a knack of doing well/scoring in Cup tournaments.

If Chelsea get Gomez AND a CM, that's game, set, match. Unlike before, they now have one of the finest managers in the game today. The most important thing is Jose Mourinho--back to where he wants to be.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Richard Keys said:


> My early prediction is that the gap between 1st and 4th will be 6 pts or less :arry


I hope you're better at predictions than he is at paying his taxes :arry



Kiz said:


> i wasnt discussing him at madrid, i was discussing his past season at malaga. not my fault you couldn't get the reference.
> 
> you're acting like i said moureen was a bad manager. of course porto were unfancied. he's a very good manager who managed to get the best out of his team, just like he's done over and over again. but pellegrini has done the same thing throughout his career, just not at superstar teams. overachieved at villareal and malaga especially, and would've been madrid manager is moureen hadn't come along.
> 
> and explain why i'm butthurt? if i was butthurt wouldn't i have hounded down everyone else who didn't have city as favourites?


we were discussing Madrid, you came with your cape for him when his failure at Real was pointed out 'but errrrr he got a record total' yet Barca still exceeded it :lol then when I responded you throw in your comment about the champions league.

And you're banging on about Malaga being unfancied, yet Porto who were just as unfancied if not even more so, JM wins the CL league with them :lol.
Be it comparing JM and MP Real records or their record with Malaga and Porto respectively, you can see that P is coming off second best right??


you are butt hurt, and you're hounding down on MY opinion because there is no one in the clique you'd like to take issue with.
You started responding to my original post because all I said was Chelsea were favourites, because of reasons stated.

Yes MP has done the same thing but with less success than JM and you took offence at my opinion which was Chelsea to me are favourites because they have a manager who has been there done that and got the winners medal, not to mention have the resources to match city.

YOU came at me and called my opinion dumb because I talked about the experience.

Where have you called out the other poster dumb for having the exact same opinion as me?

Like in the cricket thread you come in and throw in your two bob on my comments.



n/b to Mods: I FINALLY figured out multi-quotes, do I get a gold star pretty please? come on Seabs, you know ya wanna


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

just because you didn't understand what i said doesn't change what my point was.

porto in 2004 and malaga in 2013 are two completely different scenarios so i don't see why they're being compared. once again, i have not said that pellegrini is a better manager than moureen, or vice versa. i dont understand why they're being compared at all.

no, your opinion was different. other said they had chelsea as favourites. you said it was theirs to lose, as if they were so far out in front of everyone and it wasn't even july yet. for some reason you decided to have a whinge and start calling me butthurt for no apparent reason.

i'll make sure to never respond to any of your posts ever again on a forum if we get tears like that again, lordy.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

you can have a gold star if the consequence of it is that you contract AIDS.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The football threads were probably the only place on the forum to escape that awful phrase 'butt-hurt'.......until now.

Shame. Dark day.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DwayneAustin said:


> The football threads were probably the only place on the forum to escape that awful phrase 'butt-hurt'.......until now.
> 
> Shame. Dark day.


Clear sign of butt hurt right hurrr.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> just because you didn't understand what i said doesn't change what my point was.
> 
> porto in 2004 and malaga in 2013 are two completely different scenarios so i don't see why they're being compared. once again, i have not said that pellegrini is a better manager than moureen, or vice versa. i dont understand why they're being compared at all.
> 
> no, your opinion was different. other said they had chelsea as favourites. you said it was theirs to lose, as if they were so far out in front of everyone and it wasn't even july yet. for some reason you decided to have a whinge and start calling me butthurt for no apparent reason.
> 
> i'll make sure to never respond to any of your posts ever again on a forum if we get tears like that again, lordy.


you will respond to my posts, because you always do, originally Joal was it? asked me on my opinion, you made some smarky comment about June champions, I ignored you and answered HIM, and even quoted him.
I mentioned the experience and resources and made my comment about his record at Real.
Then again you respond to whine and bitch about him having a record total of points, a record total that Barca surpassed :lol.
You seemed to be butt hurt over the fact I didn't have City as clear favourites and the reason being, a strong squad, as Joal point out is not enough when you factor in Chelsea have Jose back, you know the same guy that has won the title with them before.
The same guy that will have similar resources available and the same guy that inherits a squad containing Hazard, Mata, Oscar, Cech, Cahill etc etc 

You're the one, when I pointed out his short comings as Real manager, came in with the cape, record first of the losers point scores, had no control over signings, and I responded.
Then you talk about how he did well with an unfancied team, that is when I pointed out Porto with a team just as un-fancied actually won the competition.


If I had said it was City's to lose, you wouldn't have had an issue.

City had the stronger squad last season, look what happened there, obviously having a strong squad is important, but when there is another team with a squad that's not exactly lambs to slaughter, has similar resources and has a manager that has the experience, I will make them favourites.

MP could very well do good, but it is how he adjusts to a completely NEW league, Jose is back in a league he has won, and at a club that adores him


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DwayneAustin said:


> The football threads were probably the only place on the forum to escape that awful phrase 'butt-hurt'.......until now.
> 
> Shame. Dark day.


THE DAY THE PASSING DIED :brodgers

Nah not really, that day doesn't happen til later in the season :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

well today i've learnt:

you cannot make a point that doesn't correlate exactly to what someone else was thinking otherwise you are wrong in the first place
you cannot respond to posts unless quoted
that i'm upset that city weren't declared clear favourites in june and now i am all mad and frustrated at that
pointing out a factoid in a single sentence is apparently bitching and whining
butthurt has made it's debut in this thread. for shame


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DwayneAustin said:


> The football threads were probably the only place on the forum to escape that awful phrase 'butt-hurt'.......until now.
> 
> Shame. Dark day.


sports section usually keeps the undesirables from the other sections out.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Lightning said:


> Clear sign of butt hurt right hurrr.


Me? I thought the only person who gets '_butt-hurt_' around here is Alex :terry

(My first and last Alex joke) 



Richard Keys said:


> THE DAY THE PASSING DIED :brodgers
> 
> Nah not really, that day doesn't happen til later in the season :brodgers


Some time around Christmas as usual, no doubt :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

all this talk of butthurt and alex is nowhere to be found :brodgers


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I hate all of you.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*erm excuse me. it's our title to lose because you know... we actually have it.*


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










wut


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

united 2 be in relegation battle next season


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*newcastle united? very possible. good call.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



JOAL.com said:


> this all sounds extremely plausible


Thanks, although I think Spurs may pip Arsenal for 4th.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Thanks, although I think Spurs may pip Arsenal for 4th.


Well _now_ you're just being silly.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Thanks, although I think Spurs may pip Arsenal for 4th.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlexHumph said:


>


For the record i think the top 4 will be the same four except different positions.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

If Spurs get a striker, Paulinho, and keep Bale, I'll be shit scared. But surely one of those things has to fall through.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I actually think all three of those will happen. But that doesn't mean the striker we get will be any good of course.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

you're all forgetting that its our year next year :brodgers


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *erm excuse me. it's our title to lose because you know... we actually have it.*


Don't worry, you'll lose it alright.




Irish Jet said:


> Thanks, although I think Spurs may pip Arsenal for 4th.


:lmao


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

GUYS IT'S ALREADY CHELSEA'S TO LOSE DESPITE NOT SIGNING ANY CM'S unk2

Paulinho is wanted by Inter too isn't he?


----------



## Cliffy

Vader said:


> you can have a gold star if the consequence of it is that you contract AIDS.


Classy Response

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Renegade™ said:


> GUYS IT'S ALREADY CHELSEA'S TO LOSE DESPITE NOT SIGNING ANY CM'S unk2
> 
> Paulinho is wanted by Inter too isn't he?


I believe Inter bid for him in January and he turned it down. Haven't heard anything about them in for him this summer, they don't have much pull now anyway.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What the hell happened to this thread?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Classy Response
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I have never spoken to you before (apparently with good reason). Do you have a problem with what I said? Why? Do you, or does someone you know, have AIDs? Enter my joke-warp, where senses of humour are required.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Reports are suggesting that Moyes' first press conference will take place on the 5th of July.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This season, Arsenal are building something special.

http://www.goonersphere.com/team-lineup/craig-with-ack/35-cwa-build-gervinho


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Needs more Forehead


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Maybe Gervinho can pull off a fake retirement to troll the Arsenal fans just like his protégé.

Before signing a new 5 year contract :henry1:wenger.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This season is a total wild card for us. 6 players already in, half with european competition experience and half building for the future. then with us being linked to a load more names we're bascially a totally new team this year. Whether they can gel/adapt to what PDC wants is another thing. We could easily go down or survive by the skin of our teeth again. But we could also be buoyed by it. Admittedly we have a really tough run early in the season and it'll be interesting to see how we come out of it but it's certainly the first time I've seen so many people around town interested in the team, even when we had MoN in.



> Bringing in Valentino Angeloni was clearly a coup. He is respected in Serie A circles, and the mere mention of his name opens doors. Sunderland have found that their enquiries are taken very seriously in Italy now that he is attached to the club – and it is driving their recruitment policy to places they didn’t expect it to. Promising young Italian players are being offered to them now. CNN’s Italian correspondent Tancredi Palmeri says that in Italy, the perception of Sunderland has altered dramatically in the last few weeks.
> Viewed as a curiosity when Di Canio was first handed the job, their activity in the transfer market has added substance to the profile according to the Gazetta dello Sport writer.
> 
> “The perception of Sunderland in Italy is not that they are an Italian club. We think more about the ownership than the management but they have been followed with more interest since the end of the season because the bids they have made are pretty specific,” he said.
> 
> “They have made contact about Duncan and Ibrahim M’Biaye. They are not the kind of players you would have expected anyone to bid for this summer, never mind an English club. That is not because they are bad players but because very few people in the game would have had the knowledge to bid for these players with the confidence that Sunderland have done.
> 
> “Look at Liverpool buying Coutinho. That was a surprise because I did not expect them to sell him but he was a player with the Brazilian international side so the knowledge is there for teams in England. The fact that they have bid for the players they have bid for, that changes everything.
> 
> “In England they are unknown but in Italy, we know they could be the next two big things to come out of Inter. That news really changed the idea of Sunderland – they are now seen as a major player in Italy.”
> 
> Read more: Journal Live http://www.journallive.co.uk/safc/s...at-sunderland-61634-33526956/2/#ixzz2XJSNwsJg


MAJOR PLAYER


----------



## DarrenThomas

Bring back Andy Gray and Richard Keys.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Manchester United today confirmed the departure of first-team coach Rene Meulensteen.
> 
> Executive vice chairman Ed Woodward said: "I'd like to thank Rene for his contribution to the club, particularly since he returned to Old Trafford in 2007.
> 
> "He has been first-team coach for five years and in that time has given great assistance to Sir Alex Ferguson and Mick Phelan in keeping the team at the top of the game not only in this country but in Europe as well.
> 
> "On behalf of everyone at United, I wish him well for the future."
> 
> Rene Meulensteen said: "I would like to thank Sir Alex Ferguson, the owners, all colleagues, players and fans who made my time at Manchester United very special and one I will never forget. I wish everyone at this great football club all the best."


enaldo


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

untd 4 relgtion


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Obviously Fergie's words about having faith in Moyes have had a great effect.

:troll


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

All this over some dutch guy :rvp


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rene probably didn't want to coach long balls in to the channels football. 

:moyes1



> Leighton Baines says he is excited at the prospect of working with Roberto Martinez, noting that the new manager will bring a different style of play to that of David Moyes.
> While Moyes was often criticised for playing a very defensive game, often being more afraid of losing than determined to win, Martinez has a more attacking philosophy which is something Baines says he hopes will move the club forward.
> “He was one of the first names linked with the job and the feeling straight away was he would be a great appointment,” Baines said.
> “He has a different style to what we have been used to but I think it is progressive and it will move us forward. It is also exciting for the players to be able to try that now.
> “We have got good players at the club who could probably execute the style of play better than the players he’s worked with before, without being disrespectful to them.”


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Big Phil Nev>>>Rene


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Looks nice if it's true.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So is it Liverpool's time again this season?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Off course it is :brodgers


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlexHumph said:


> Looks nice if it's true.


Nice. Although, I still prefer the white away kit, but this is good too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










THAT FUCKING BADGE :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The badge looks like ones you'd find in video games, only worse.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Everton just need to change their name to Merseyside Blue to go full PRO EVO.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Osmin, passes the ball to Yagielka, plays it wide to Peenaar.

Good ol' skool PES.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What a finish by Oranges 10. (Van Nistelrooy)


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

West Midlands Village 4lyfe :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

London FC :terry

suck North London and North East London :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Lightning said:


> THAT FUCKING BADGE :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:












Also Merseyside Red > All :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I used to enjoy visiting TRADBRICKS.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

A little over 50 days to go until the season starts.

THIS IS OUR YEAR*

*as has been every year since 1990


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao @ that logo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

First we had KOLO the car salesman, now we have SYLVAIN the MILKMAN

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4990139/Sylvain-Distin-says-hes-milkman-to-cheat-on-partner.html



> FOOTBALL star Sylvain Distin had a three-year fling with a blonde after telling her he was a MILKMAN.












:brodgers


----------



## JLawls91

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Lightning said:


> First we had KOLO the car salesman, now we have SYLVAIN the MILKMAN
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4990139/Sylvain-Distin-says-hes-milkman-to-cheat-on-partner.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :brodgers


Don't forget Heskey the builder


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> FOOTBALL star Sylvain Distin had a three-year fling with *a blonde* after telling her he was a MILKMAN.


Dat Distin :brodgers

Dat newspaper in the link though :jordan


----------



## just1988

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Haha, yes Distin! Gunna try that line myself "alright love, I'm a milkman...any chance?"*


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well he did provide her with a white substance that contains protein, so he wasn't too far off. Some lie though.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

if he didn't tell her that he 'always delivers' then he's let himself down.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I don't think cocaine has any protein in it


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> When trusting Katie Hulne saw a snap of the £45,000-a-week French defender in his kit he said it was his twin.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> When trusting Katie Hulne saw a snap of the £45,000-a-week French defender in his kit he said it was his twin.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

"trusting" seems to have been mistaken as the right word; "stupid, fucking moron" would be much more accurate.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Vader said:


> "trusting" seems to have been mistaken as the right word; "stupid, fucking moron" would be much more accurate.


tbf if you never watched football you'd have no idea, and with her being an flight attendant then not seeing each other that often wouldn't be unusual. She's still a bit of a mong though.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

the identical twin story should have given it away. fair enough he's not a big name player so he'd get away with his original story easily, as soon as you say "oh, that isn't me... that's my identical twin brother that I've never mentioned before" then it gets a bit farcical.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Vader said:


> if he didn't tell her that he 'always delivers' then he's let himself down.


:lol

dat right dere. 

some amazing players these days, providing more highlights off the pitch than on it (Y)


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Surprised nobody has made any Pat Mustard references yet.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



danny_boy said:


> Surprised nobody has made any Pat Mustard references yet.


im surprised Sylvain got caught, thought he'd be a vary careful man, a very careful man


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i wonder if he confused her for Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










grandpa's gone walkies again


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

new staff appointed



> Backroom staff appointments
> 
> Backroom staff appointments
> • Steve Round, assistant manager
> • Chris Woods, goalkeeping coach
> • Jimmy Lumsden, coach
> 
> Manchester United is delighted to confirm the appointments of Steve Round as assistant manager, Chris Woods as goalkeeping coach and Jimmy Lumsden as coach.
> 
> Round, 42, joins the club after working alongside David Moyes at Everton since July 2008.
> 
> Woods, 53, who was a player was a member of the England World Cup squads in 1986 and 1990 and for the squads for the European Championships in 1988 and 1992, has been the goalkeeping coach at Everton since 1998. In October 2011 he also became United States goalkeeping coach.
> 
> Lumsden, 65, has worked with David Moyes since his days at Preston North End and subsequently at Everton.
> 
> David Moyes said: "I have worked with Steve, Chris and Jimmy for a number of years and I am delighted they have decided to join me at this great club. They bring great qualities in their respective fields and I know that, like me, they feel that this is a challenge to relish. I have great faith that together, we can build upon the success this club has enjoyed over many years.”
> 
> Executive vice chairman Ed Woodward said: “I believe with David and his new team in place, along with our current backroom staff, we can now start preparing for the new season ahead. This is an exciting and challenging time for the club and I have great belief that David and his team will have all the energy and attributes needed to help this club continue in its long-standing traditions."




edit: and Rene Meulensteen has gone to Anzhi


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

losing Rene still hurts :jose


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


























:moyes1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

looks like an even bigger rapist now amazingly.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

speaking of, apparently BIG TITUS is training with West Ham.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

BIG TITUS


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


>


Why's Max Clifford there?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That's Kenny Rogers


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> “He made the first move to kiss her. Her legs turned to jelly and they were at it like rabbits.”


50 Shades of Andy Gray


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

50 Shades of Andy Gray :lmao

can we plz have a Richard Keyes smiley? Preferably the one in Keyes' avatar. And one for Gray too.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

squad for the preseason tour



> Goalkeepers: Anders Lindegaard, Ben Amos
> Defenders: Rafael, Phil Jones, Rio Ferdinand, Jonny Evans, Patrice Evra, Alex Büttner, Fabio, Michael Keane
> Midfielders: Michael Carrick, Anderson, Tom Cleverley, Ryan Giggs, Wilfried Zaha, Jesse Lingard, Adnan Januzaj
> Strikers: Wayne Rooney, Danny Welbeck
> 
> Robin van Persie and David De Gea will join the squad in Sydney, while Moyes confirmed last week that Shinji Kagawa will fly out for the Japan leg of the trip. Javier Hernandez will miss the trip as he completes his holiday after only recently completing international duties for Mexico.


good to see the likes of januzaj making it


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Have all your wingers been killed or something?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

obviously they can't HOOF it properly.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes is the grim reaper to wingers and strikers.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> Have all your wingers been killed or something?


nani has apparently had some sort of nose operation, young is injured, dont know why valencia isnt travelling


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No Vidic?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> *nani has apparently had some sort of nose operation*, young is injured, dont know why valencia isnt travelling


Dat MJ dedication.


----------



## TNAsFuture

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nani is staying due to him not being in Moyes first team plans he is subject to a 12 Million bid from Russian club Anzhi, if you are to belive what the so called gentlemen of the press wrote in to days papers.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ugh if we sell Nani yet keep Young fpalm


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Renegade™ said:


> ugh if we sell Nani yet keep Young fpalm


Young still has some work ethic though, the games I saw of him playing last season he was great at tracking back, working hard around the midfield & helping out Evra in defence. But he hasn't had the instinct going forward. Which is actually more than what Nani has achieved in the past few years, surely.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> squad for the preseason tour
> 
> 
> 
> good to see the likes of januzaj making it


WOAT midfield and strikers except :carrick of course.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> WOAT midfield and strikers except :carrick of course.


And 










too


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sky fixtures up to December announced.



> August
> 
> Sat 17: Swansea City v Manchester United (5.30pm)
> Sun 18: Crystal Palace v Tottenham Hotspur (1:30pm)
> Sun 18: Chelsea v Hull City (4pm)
> Mon 19: Manchester City v Newcastle United (8pm)
> Sat 24: Aston Villa v Liverpool (5.30pm)
> Sun 25: Cardiff City v Manchester City (4pm)
> Mon 26: Manchester United v Chelsea (8pm)
> Sat 31: Crystal Palace v Sunderland (5.30pm)
> 
> September
> 
> Sun 1: Liverpool v Manchester United (1.30pm)
> Sun 1: Arsenal v Tottenham Hotspur (4pm)
> Sat 14: Everton v Chelsea (5.30pm)
> Sun 15: Southampton v West Ham (4pm)
> Mon 16: Swansea City v Liverpool (8pm)
> Sat 21: Chelsea v Fulham (5.30pm)
> Sun 22: Arsenal v Stoke City (1.30pm)
> Sun 22: Manchester City v Manchester United (4pm)
> Sat 28: Swansea City v Arsenal (5.30pm)
> Sun 29: Stoke City v Norwich City (1.30pm)
> Sun 29: Sunderland v Liverpool (4pm)
> Mon 30: Everton v Newcastle United (8pm)
> 
> October
> 
> Sat 5: Sunderland v Manchester United (5.30pm)
> Sun 6:Norwich City v Chelsea (1.30pm)
> Sun 6: West Bromwich Albion v Arsenal (4pm)
> Sat 19: West Ham United v Manchester City (5.30pm)
> Sun 20: Aston Villa v Tottenham Hotspur (4pm)
> Mon 21: Crystal Palace v Fulham (8pm)
> Sat 26: Southampton v Fulham (5.30pm)
> Sun 27: Chelsea v Manchester City (1:30pm)
> Sun 27: Sunderland v Newcastle United (4pm)
> 
> November
> 
> Sat 2: Arsenal v Liverpool (5.30pm)
> Sun 3: Everton v Tottenham Hotspur (1.30pm)
> Sun 3: Cardiff City v Swansea City (4pm)
> Sat 9: Norwich City v West Ham United (5.30pm)
> Sun 10: Tottenham Hotspur v Newcastle United (12pm)
> Sun 10: Sunderland v Manchester City (2.05pm)
> Sun 10: Manchester United v Arsenal (4.10pm)
> Sat 23: Manchester City v Tottenham Hotspur (5.30pm)
> Sun 24: West Ham United v Chelsea (1.30pm)
> Sun 24: Cardiff City v Manchester United (4pm)
> Mon 25: West Bromwich Albion v Aston Villa (8pm)
> Sat 30: Newcastle United v West Bromwich Albion (5.30pm)
> 
> December
> 
> Sun 1: Hull City v Liverpool (1.30pm)
> Sun 1: Chelsea v Southampton (4pm)


Lol @ our derby being 4pm kickoff. Surely that has to change. Cardiff/Swansea too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Seems they've ditched the Lunchtime game in favour of the late evening game on Saturday's now. Probably realise they'll likely have a more consolidated TV audience with the Saturday night TV most watch as opposed to Lunchtime when people are out and about.

Horrible kick off times for those derbies. Sunday 4pm is the death of the game for atmosphere. Barely ever anyone is arsed and it'll be tame as anything as a result. Can't see how Cardiff/Swansea will be moved given the 1.30pm slot is already taken and they're not doing Lunchtime KOs on a Saturday. Won't be a midweek game given the headache to police on top of additional drinking time. City/United won't be moved either. Sunderland/Newcastle may not be moved but police will probably insist on some concessions if they don't get their way.

Swansea/Liverpool at 8pm is a bloody joke in terms of transport for Liverpool fans.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So for all this talk about BT Sport getting at least half of the 'big games', all I can really see that they have up until December is:

Spurs/Chelsea
Everton/Liverpool
Spurs/United


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Seems they've ditched the Lunchtime game in favour of the late evening game on Saturday's now. Probably realise they'll likely have a more consolidated TV audience with the Saturday night TV most watch as opposed to Lunchtime when people are out and about.
> 
> Horrible kick off times for those derbies. Sunday 4pm is the death of the game for atmosphere. Barely ever anyone is arsed and it'll be tame as anything as a result. Can't see how Cardiff/Swansea will be moved given the 1.30pm slot is already taken and they're not doing Lunchtime KOs on a Saturday. Won't be a midweek game given the headache to police on top of additional drinking time. City/United won't be moved either. Sunderland/Newcastle may not be moved but police will probably insist on some concessions if they don't get their way.
> 
> Swansea/Liverpool at 8pm is a bloody joke in terms of transport for Liverpool fans.


I'm more thinking about the fans having the entire day to drink themselves daft. I mean when the derby is on at lunchtime you've got people in pubs at 9 getting smashed. Giving them all day to do that and then head to the match is begging for trouble. I'd be surprised if the police didn't try to interject.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Mikel Arteta
> Lukasz Fabianksi
> Kieran Gibbs
> Olivier Giroud
> Carl Jenkinson
> Laurent Koscielny
> Per Mertesacker
> Ignasi Miquel
> Ryo
> Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain
> Lukas Podolski
> Aaron Ramsey
> Tomas Rosicky
> Bacary Sagna
> Wojciech Szczesny
> Theo Walcott
> Jack Wilshere
> Serge Gnabry
> Damian Martinez
> Kris Olsson
> Chuba Akpom
> Thomas Eisfeld
> Chuks Aneke
> Gedion Zelalem


Our pre-season squad, GNABRY, EISFELD and AKPOM :mark:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> Dat MJ dedication.


He's just a shit Michael Jackson :lelbron

How come my name is spelled wrong in the title?







People are always getting the facts wrong about me it's a sinister sky sports conspiracy.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Shepard said:


> I'm more thinking about the fans having the entire day to drink themselves daft. I mean when the derby is on at lunchtime you've got people in pubs at 9 getting smashed. Giving them all day to do that and then head to the match is begging for trouble. I'd be surprised if the police didn't try to interject.


Sky will push to keep it on TV, so really the only scenario I could envisage would be having it be the early kick off and have the other game moved to 4pm instead. As you said it could be 12pm, 1.30pm, 3pm, 4pm or 5.30pm and you'd still have people getting tanked up and boozing.

Police will likely push but if they can't get it moved to another slot they may push for a reduced allocation or maybe closing certain pubs/pushing for direct escorts into the ground/limiting individual freedom to wander around the area etc. If they don't get it switched they'll damn sure try their best to get as many concessions/restrictions as possible to mask any potential mither.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Wojciech 'Deal With It' Szczesny


----------



## EskiBhoy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Southampton have signed Big Victor Wanyama. Expect a Michu-esque impact from him this season! (obviously contriubting in a different way than goals though)


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Sun 18: Crystal Palace v Tottenham Hotspur (1:30pm)


Well, I know where I'll be at like 5 am my time. Any you UK guys mind if I move in? As long as you don't check on the noises in the basment or the boot of the car I'm a good flatmate. :cool2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Let's do it man, while we're at it let's get matching 'Benteke 9' Spurs shirts, that'll surely make the deal go through right? :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Seems they've ditched the Lunchtime game in favour of the late evening game on Saturday's now.


Nope. They're on BT.

Ridiculous amount of televised games this season.



> BT Sport
> 
> August
> 
> Liverpool v Stoke - Saturday 17 12:45pm
> 
> Fulham v Arsenal - Saturday 24 12:45pm
> 
> Man City v Hull City - Saturday 31 12:45pm
> 
> September
> 
> Man Utd v Crystal Palace - Saturday 14 12:45pm
> 
> Norwich v Aston Villa - Saturday 21 12:45pm
> 
> Tottenham v Chelsea - Saturday 28/09/13 12:45pm
> 
> October
> 
> Man City v Everton - Saturday 5 12:45pm
> 
> Newcastle v Liverpool - Saturday 19 12:45pm
> 
> Crystal Palace v Arsenal - Saturday 26 12:45pm
> 
> November
> 
> Newcastle v Chelsea - Saturday 2 12:45pm
> 
> Everton v Liverpool - Saturday 23 12:45pm
> 
> Tottenham v Man Utd - Saturday 30 12:45pm


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Prons gonna love dem Palace cheerleaders :kobe6


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23297785



> Mohamed Al Fayed has ended his 16-year stint as Fulham owner by selling the club to Shahid Khan, owner of NFL side Jacksonville Jaguars.
> 
> 
> 
> "Fulham is the perfect club at the perfect time for me. I want to be clear, I do not view myself so much as the owner of Fulham, but a custodian of the club on behalf of its fans," he said.
> 
> "My priority is to ensure the club and Craven Cottage each have a viable and sustainable Premier League future that fans of present and future generations can be proud of.
> 
> "We will manage the club's financial and operational affairs with prudence and care, with youth development and community programmes as fundamentally important elements of Fulham's future."
> 
> Al Fayed bought Fulham for a reported £6.25m in 1997 and provided the funds which helped the Cottagers' rise from the third tier of English football to the Premier League.
> 
> "The time is right because I have found a very good man in Shahid Khan to accept the responsibility and privilege that I have enjoyed at Fulham since 1997.
> 
> "Fulham will be in very good hands with Shahid, whose success in business and passion for sport is very evident.
> 
> "I ask everyone who loves Fulham and our Craven Cottage home to welcome Shahid as he begins his journey as the next guardian of Fulham Football Club."


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I wouldn't be too excited as a Fulham fan if they are going to be like the Jags.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's so weird hearing the term "NFL side"


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

first David Moyes team



> Amos, Fabio, Ferdinand, Evans, Buttner, Anderson, Giggs, Carrick, Januzaj, Cleverley, Welbeck
> subs: lindegaard, rafael, evra, jones, zaha, lindgard,keane


great to see januzaj getting a start


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










SWERVE

:fergie


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yorke - the happiest Manager in the world.

Looking forward to this pre-season match, I've also purchased MUTV so it will be good to watch all these friendly games now, which I didn't get chance to do last season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Damn Moyes for replaced quick time


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:moyes1 just wasn't good enough. The CARIBBEAN FIRE in Yorke will make him succeed though.

Just saw this, it's rather cool:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> LFC team to face Preston: Mignolet, Agger, Toure, Flanagan, Henderson, Spearing, Allen, Assaidi, Borini, Ibe, Coutinho.


Scratch that, Hendo is at right back.

Excited to see how Ibe fairs


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not playing Flanagan at RB? seeing as that is his position :hmm:


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spearing, Flanagan :jose

The three man race for the Vice Captaincy begins today:

Agger (would be my choice)
Lucas
Toure (outside chance)


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Welbeck with them pre-season skills!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Januzah better get chances this season, so much class about him.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










w3lb3ck :troll


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

United 1-0 down, complete disarray.

MOYES OUT! FERGUSON IN!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ffs Moyes.

Thiago would have saved that.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Where was Coutinho in 11/12?

Smooth penalty


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Foreshadowed said:


> *United 1-0 down*


Surely not to some bum team from thailand? pre season or not this is a joke right?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










:moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Found a stream, saw jones in midfield and then turned it off.

:no:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> :moyes2


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Welbeck continues to show he can't finish off the easy chances after setting it up nicely for himself.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ibe









'AVE A 'BANG ON 'HAT

Bet in play NAWO


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes loses his first game in charge of United - what a complete failure. May as well concede the Premier League title to City and Chelsea already.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Welbeck still fucking useless up top?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I can't even think of words to describe Welbeck these days.

I'm a better finisher than he is, I actually fucking am. That chance he had at the end today? I'd have buried that, or at the very cunting least put it on target, but Welbeck? Nah, Bambi skews about 5 yards wide from 7 yards out.

Useless dickhead.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Welbeck puts in his usual performance; works hard and shows a lot of energy but completely messes things up in the final third. Should have put two chances away and completely mucked them up.

The MUTV commentators are truly awful. Paddy pretty much says before the match that United will win this game easily and he expects United to score some goals. Then when we lose 1-0, which isn't really that shocking due to it being the first game of pre-season and in humid conditions - he goes and says it doesn't matter United lost.

As for individual performances - Fabio looked good as did Rafael when he came on. Januzaj was great in the first half but simmered down in the second half. His passing and control was brilliant. Zaha picked things up in the final 10 minutes with his pace and crosses. Was unlucky not to score that goal, which rebounded off the post.

Moyes looked so pissed off when the camera panned to him on the 84th minute.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I see Moyes has already started playing centre mids on the wing :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

United fans already having a wee meltdown after 1 pre-season game? 










There still gonna win the league mind


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Aspas is better than I thought.

Slick movement and passing


----------



## CGS

So didn't see the match. How did the new boys and ibe do? I heard he scored as well which is great to hear


----------



## kingfunkel

Hank Scorpio said:


> Aspas is better than I thought.
> 
> Slick movement and passing


Was massively underrated in Spain, never understood why he spent so long at Celta.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Aspas is better than I thought.
> 
> Slick movement and passing


cool beans. Aspas, Coutinho, Sturridge, Sterling :brodgers

on and new smiley that seabs needs to add


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> So didn't see the match. How did the new boys and ibe do? I heard he scored as well which is great to hear


I think it's safe to assume that we'll win the league :cool2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



danny_boy said:


> United fans already having a wee meltdown after 1 pre-season game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There still gonna win the league mind


The Treble is on.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> I can't even think of words to describe Welbeck these days.
> 
> I'm a better finisher than he is, I actually fucking am. That chance he had at the end today? I'd have buried that, or at the very cunting least put it on target, but Welbeck? Nah, Bambi skews about 5 yards wide from 7 yards out.
> 
> Useless dickhead.


i can

w3lb3ck


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

DAT finishing proficiency


----------



## CGS

Hank Scorpio said:


> I think it's safe to assume that we'll win the league :cool2


Just saw that aspas scored too :hb:

:moyes2 we coming for you nigaaaaaa


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Just saw that aspas scored too :hb:
> 
> :jose we coming for you nigaaaaaa


Fixed.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wasn't Welbeck named in the PFA young player of the year shortlist last year?

I must admit I didn't understand but hadn't caught too many United games to judge. 

Did he have a decent season last year?

As an Everton fan, I'm much more excited for the season than I was a month ago, and hope to be even more excited in a months time. Just have to keep Baines, and if we must sell, spend the money. I think we've gone from a mid-table finish guarantee to a who knows? If we keep Baines and Fellaini, along with Jags and Mirallas we have a strong spine of the team. If the new Barca lad performs, and Kone does and kicks Jelavic into action, we could be pushing for Europe easy. 

Interesting to see how we cope with conceding this year. We conceded in about 28 games last season, which is a lot, but considering out of the other 10 games or so we beat United & City and drew with Arsenal, Swansea & Liverpool so the amount of other games we conceded in is staggering. We conceded in every game from September to January. Some competition in defense hopefully improves this, with Jags/Distin/Heitinga (if he stays) fighting for place with Alcaraz and an older Shane Duffy means there's no place for error. Don't want to see a run of games were the same defender makes mistakes but still plays in the next game. All for supporting players and "keep your head up", but maybe those few games for Heitinga last year lost us valuable points. Something this year hopefully wont happen. Another keeper with premier league experience is great as well.

Kone kicking Jelavic up the arse isn't a bad thing either. Neither are flashy but each can score goals, and 10 from each or, imagine, 15 from both would be glorious in the league, especially as Baines, Fellaini, Osman, Mirallas and one or two others tend to nip in with goals. 

I'm excited for the season now. Rumours are that because of the big TV deals this season we won't have to sell anyone, and could still bring one or two in, perhaps more if loan deals are handed out. I'm a lot more excited for the season than I was a fortnight ago, but I'm always quietly optimistic this time of year. 

One thing winding me up though is the Everton fan pages on Twitter reporting on everything Moyes is doing.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Welbeck getting a nomination last year was ludicrious and I'm a fan of his.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Welbeck is pretty good player with potential but a god awful striker expecially as a lone striker.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*He played a lot better that season he played up top with Rooney than when he played out wide last season. He'll get there.

At least I hope he does :jose

I don't expect us to win any our first 3 games. The reaction to Moyes then is gonna be insane. We better beat Palace with City after that :argh: Talking like a fucking Fulham fan. :moyes1

:moyes2*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *He played a lot better that season he played up top with Rooney than when he played out wide last season. He'll get there.
> 
> At least I hope he does :jose
> 
> I don't expect us to win any our first 3 games. The reaction to Moyes then is gonna be insane. We better beat Palace with City after that :argh: Talking like a fucking Fulham fan. :moyes1
> 
> :moyes2*


If we sign 2 or 3 players and atleast one midfielder we'll be fine.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

At least Fulham have improved their squad by signing players


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Norwich are doing the best business so far.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

https://twitter.com/MoyesOutNow



> David Moyes has absolutely no idea what he is doing. We as United fans need to act now before it is too late. #MUFC #MoyesOut


:moyes1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> We're not asking for big donations. If we can get 1 million followers then we can easily pay Moyes off before start of the season. #MoyesOut


Moyes was earning 50K at Everton, I imagine he's earning at the least a little extra than that now, new job at a higher company should have a bit of a higher wage. Ranging from £50-70K(at a guess for what he might be on), he's on a 6 year deal. 

If you think he's only going to earn £1million to get paid off from it you're a moron. Considering he was earning £4million per year at Everton.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Norwich are doing the best business so far.


Southampton imo. Wanyama and Lovren are great buys. They just need a really good striker. They are linked with Osvaldo. Bring him in and they are easily Europa League contenders.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao


----------



## EskiBhoy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> https://twitter.com/MoyesOutNow
> 
> 
> 
> :moyes1


That has to be a piss take?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EskiBhoy said:


> Southampton imo. Wanyama and Lovren are great buys. They just need a really good striker. They are linked with Osvaldo. Bring him in and they are easily Europa League contenders.


Yep them also are doing great business.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

How much did you donate seabs :hayden3


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The Majority of the teams in that mid-table section are doing good business which is bad news for the promoted clubs, Hull have signed a couple of players already but nobody who stands out to me, Cardiff have shown some ambition at least but not getting the players they want into the club and Palace are just not showing any ambition and are not bringing players in, which is a shame because I would love to see Holloway in the Premier League for more than 1 season this time around


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> https://twitter.com/MoyesOutNow
> 
> 
> 
> :moyes1


gotta be a pisstake if not one of the united fans on here who uses twitter alot and is not apart of it please troll the fuck out of him.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm guessing it's a Liverpool fan, scamming money out of hysterical United fans :jordan.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rush then.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Maybe I should start one, GET KINNEAR OUT, and use all the donations for my summer holiday :woy


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> Maybe I should start one, GET KINNEAR OUT, and use all the donations for my summer holiday :brock


If I was you, I'd actually use the money to get that clown out.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I think its great that Newcastle are offering job opportunities to the mentally challeged.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm sure if I raised enough Ashley would take the money and sack him


Then rehire him as chief scout :hmm:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I didn't see any of the game today but






what the FUCK is this


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> I didn't see any of the game today but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the FUCK is this


worthy of the GOAT

:hesk2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:darkheskey


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Glazers out, Al Fayed in.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EskiBhoy said:


> Southampton imo. Wanyama and Lovren are great buys. They just need a really good striker. They are linked with Osvaldo. Bring him in and they are easily Europa League contenders.


Fer >>> Wanyama.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

its all about QUANTITY :side:


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*












Shepard said:


> its all about QUANTITY :side:


http://www.readytogo.net/smb/showthread.php?t=791194 :hayden3


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Norwich are really going for it, one hell of a step up from signing Leeds players.


Sums it up nicely i thought.


Also we're reportedly paying Giaccherini 33k a week. Tripled his wages.

Phil Bardsley is on 31k. And people wonder why shopping abroad is occuring so often.

And to top up the ridiculous rumour mill, my brother told me a lad at his work knows a guy who helped move Danny Rose's furniture back up to his flat up here this week (highly unlikely but whatever, DANNY :jose)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chuckled at the Delia stopped drinking comment :lmao


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Shepard said:


> Sums it up nicely i thought.


Snodgrass and Johnson have been excellent fer (







) us to be fair. Howson has left a lot to be desired at times but has shown signs of promise, especially at the end of last season. Becchio has been a complete and utter bust in every sense, there's no doubt about that one. Regardless, Leeds have been a decent feeder club overall.

Still, it's fantastic that we're capable of attracting the likes of RVW and Fer. If we sign Quagliarella and Alderweireld (unlikely) plus a couple of other solid players then this will have easily been our GOAT transfer window.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> Fer >>> Wanyama.


Im not going to argue with you because I can see it just turning into an argument about how poor the SPL is.

All ill say is there is a reason Wanyama went for more than 2X what Fer went for and you will see this season just how good Wanyama is.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fer only had until the end of this coming season before his contract expires at FC Twente and after what happened with Everton when he was going to join for £8.6mil, was bound to knock a couple of mill off.

I didn't say Wanyama was shit, but Fer is a more talented footballer.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Only caught the first half of the game today, again Januzaj impressed, hope he gets chances in the first team this season. Cant really read too much into the result, especially as we only had one striker, who isnt really the most prolific :side:

RVP and de Gea join up with the squad for the next game against the mighty A-League All Star


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EskiBhoy said:


> Im not going to argue with you because I can see it just turning into an argument about how poor the SPL is.
> 
> All ill say is there is a reason Wanyama went for more than 2X what Fer went for and you will see this season just how good Wanyama is.


Jay Rodriguez cost Southampton £7 million where as Michu cost Swansea £2 million. Fernando Torres cost Chelsea around £50 million where as Luis Suarez cost Liverpool around £23 million. Anthony Pilkington cost us £1.5 million where as Matt Jarvis cost West Ham £7.5 million, etc, etc. I'm not going to claim that either Fer or Wanyama are going to be better than the other because both are going to be playing in a new league (to them), but rigidly basing player quality on the size of transfer fees is a tad daft. So many other variables come into it.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> Fer only had until the end of this coming season before his contract expires at FC Twente and after what happened with Everton when he was going to join for £8.6mil, was bound to knock a couple of mill off.
> 
> I didn't say Wanyama was shit, but Fer is a more talented footballer.


I didnt know he was in his last year. Fair enough.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Jay Rodriguez cost Southampton £7 million where as Michu cost Swansea £2 million. Fernando Torres cost Chelsea around £50 million where as Luis Suarez cost Liverpool around £23 million. Anthony Pilkington cost us £1.5 million where as Matt Jarvis cost West Ham £7.5 million, etc, etc. I'm not going to claim that either Fer or Wanyama are going to be better than the other because both are going to be playing in a new league (to them), but rigidly basing player quality on the size of transfer fees is a tad daft. So many other variables come into it.


Im not basing it on the fee, im just using the fee to show how highly thought of Wanyama is. That type of money has never been spent on an SPL player before. Wanayama wont have much adapting to do for the EPL either as the style of play is similar (obviously on different levels though).


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EskiBhoy said:


> Im not basing it on the fee, im just using the fee to show how highly thought of Wanyama is. That type of money has never been spent on an SPL player before. Wanayama wont have much adapting to do for the EPL either as the style of play is similar (obviously on different levels though).


Again, you have to consider other variables. Southampton are well known for over spending on players, I've already given you a prime example in Jay Rodriguez. If Wanyama had been available for £6 million I would have called that good value, but Southampton don't mind spending over the odds in order to fend off other clubs in an attempt to secure the players that they want. Very good signing, but certainly at an extortionate rate. 

The same problem occurred when we tried to sign Hooper from your mob, £7 million + as a quoted price was a piss take, no wonder we backed out. Unfortunately there are average sized clubs such as Southampton who distort the transfer market by making clubs such as Celtic think that their players are worth far more than their genuine value.

Fer is highly thought of too, but Twente weren't able to hold out for more money due to circumstances including the knee stuff (Ba says hello) and his contract being run down. Again, you have to consider other variables.

If you want to look at it from a player quality stand point then ourselves and Saints have done as well as each other so far, but we have definitely achieved far more value for money, in my opinion.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



I Came To Play said:


> I see Moyes has already started playing centre mids on the wing :lmao


As frustrating as that was for us, there is something else that will piss off United fans even more.

11 players back defending corners. 

Fuck that made my piss boil with anger.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> As frustrating as that was for us, there is something else that will piss off United fans even more.
> 
> 11 players back defending corners.
> 
> Fuck that made my piss boil with anger.










"Have you stolen my tactic's sheet?"


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



I Came To Play said:


> I see Moyes has already started playing centre mids on the wing :lmao


i only saw the first half but januzaj and giggs were on the wings


----------



## EskiBhoy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Again, you have to consider other variables. Southampton are well known for over spending on players, I've already given you a prime example in Jay Rodriguez. If Wanayama had been available for £6 million I would have called that good value, but Southampton don't mind spending over the odds in order to fend off other clubs in an attempt to secure the players that they want. Very good signing, but certainly at an extortionate rate.


Your having a laugh with 6mil. Cardiff also bid the 12.5mil price but he decided on Southampton over them.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> The same problem occurred when we tried to sign Hooper from your mob, £7 million + as a quoted price was a piss take, no wonder we backed out. Unfortunately there are average sized clubs such as Southampton who distort the transfer market by making clubs such as Celtic think that their players are worth far more than their genuine value.


You didnt back out. You had several bid rejected (last one was between 8-9mil) and are favourites to sign him this window, for the reduced price of 5mil+ due to his contract being up at the end of the season.
Quite hypocritical for you to say that of Southampton when you bid nearly as much for a lesser player that was always going to be cheaper to buy in this window.




THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Fer is highly thought of too, but Twente weren't able to hold out for more money due to circumstances including the knee stuff (Ba says hello) and his contract being run down. Again, you have to consider other variables.
> 
> If you want to look at it from a player quality stand point then ourselves and Saints have done as well as each other so far, but we have definitely achieved far more value for money, in my opinion.


Both clubs have certinaly made good moves thus far (it would be fair to say that yous have done equally as well) but I think you are underestimating Wanyama. United and Arsenal watched him a lot last season and he will be playing champions league again in 3 season max.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EskiBhoy said:


> Your having a laugh with 6mil. Cardiff also bid the 12.5mil price but he decided on Southampton over them.


No I'm not having a laugh. £6 million would be considered good value. Using Cardiff as a barometer for what is value in the market is silly :lol His _actual_ value is probably more like £8 million, but Saints still paid well over the odds.



EskiBhoy said:


> You didnt back out. You had several bid rejected (last one was between 8-9mil) and are favourites to sign him this window, for the reduced price of 5mil+ due to his contract being up at the end of the season.
> Quite hypocritical for you to say that of Southampton when you bid nearly as much for a lesser player that was always going to be cheaper to buy in this window.


We did back out, hence why we didn't sign him. We never bid £8-9 million, the last confirmed (from NCFC) bid was actually around £6 million. We had the money to buy him, but he wasn't worth it at the prices being touted. Just because some second rate tabloid said we bid whatever amount it doesn't make it true. Some of the info that was used by SSN was even picked up from rumours on NCFC fan's forums :lmao It's not hypocritical when it didn't even happen, but keep believing media rumours :lol



EskiBhoy said:


> Both clubs have certinaly made good moves thus far (it would be fair to say that yous have done equally as well) but I think you are underestimating Wanyama. United and Arsenal watched him a lot last season and he will be playing champions league again in 3 season max.


I think you're overestimating the guy in all honesty. He's good, but he needs to rapidly improve his passing and his touch could do with a bit of an improvement too. The point is that players of similar quality are moving for far less.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

totally gonna be marking when united meltsdown

or succeeds

either way, it will be exciting

everton 4 lyfe


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Glad to have you on the bandwagon along with Medo, Wade Barrett and myself.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Some real quality players joining teams who finished in the bottom half last season. Should be an intriguing season.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> No I'm not having a laugh. £6 million would be considered good value. Using Cardiff as a barometer for what is value in the market is silly :lol His _actual_ value is probably more like £8 million, but Saints still paid well over the odds.


The opinion of people running premiership clubs hold more weight imo than your individual evaluation. If he wasnt worth that then two clubs wouldnt offer it. 




THE DARK ANDRE said:


> We did back out, hence why we didn't sign him. We never bid £8-9 million, the last confirmed (from NCFC) bid was actually around £6 million. We had the money to buy him, but he wasn't worth it at the prices being touted. Just because some second rate tabloid said we bid whatever amount it doesn't make it true. Some of the info that was used by SSN was even picked up from rumours on NCFC fan's forums :lmao It's not hypocritical when it didn't even happen, but keep believing media rumours :lol


Norwich bid 3 times, at the very least for Hooper. You booked a private flight to get Hooper down to Norwich even though a deal had not been made. Thats how desperate yous where to get him :lmao. We rejected your bids, dont try and spin it like you didnt want him.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I think you're overestimating the guy in all honesty. He's good, but he needs to rapidly improve his passing and his touch could do with a bit of an improvement too. The point is that players of similar quality are moving for far less.


Their is nothing wrong with his touch and his passing is what is to expected for a player that plays his role. When have you even seen him play? I watch him every week. Ive seen him stand out technically (touch and passing) against Inter Milan. Ive seen him control the best midfeild of this generation despite playing in a team that cost less than one Barca player. 

You will be amazed when you see just how good he is this season.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EskiBhoy said:


> Norwich bid 3 times, at the very least for Hooper. You booked a private flight to get Hooper down to Norwich even though a deal had not been made. Thats how desperate yous where to get him :lmao. We rejected your bids, dont try and spin it like you didnt want him.



There was only 2 confirmed bids for Hooper, there were strong rumours that there was a third but that wasn't confirmed by either Norwich or Celtic and I really don't remember there being stories about Norwich booking a private flight for him, that sounds like something the Daily Record or the Scottish Sun would make up


----------



## EskiBhoy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



danny_boy said:


> There was only 2 confirmed bids for Hooper, there were strong rumours that there was a third but that wasn't confirmed by either Norwich or Celtic and I really don't remember there being stories about Norwich booking a private flight for him, that sounds like something the Daily Record or the Scottish Sun would make up


BBC and Sky both ran with at least 3.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21270757

It actually came from a Norwich forum ("Pink 'un" or something like that) they had a document showing a private plane leaving Glasgow that night for Norwich. I cant see why else there would be a plane running that route during the week.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Fernando Torres cost Chelsea around £50 million where as Luis Suarez cost Liverpool around £23 million.


Yeah, but has Suarez ever won the corner that leads to the Champions League final equalising goal? Has Suarez ever made crucial defensive headers?

I think not, Andre. I think not :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EskiBhoy said:


> The opinion of people running premiership clubs hold more weight imo than your individual evaluation. If he wasnt worth that then two clubs wouldnt offer it.


Yeah, you have absolutely no idea how the transfer market works, at all fpalm 

Some teams have to overspend in order to bring in the players that they want. Cardiff/Southampton aren't going to be able to bring in players who are actually worth tens of millions because those players will be attracted by bigger clubs, so they overspend on players who are a step down in quality. It's a fairly simple procedure, but yes, people like Vincent Tan are transfer experts, apparently 



EskiBhoy said:


> Norwich bid 3 times, at the very least for Hooper. You booked a private flight to get Hooper down to Norwich even though a deal had not been made. Thats how desperate yous where to get him :lmao. We rejected your bids, dont try and spin it like you didnt want him.


Yes we wanted him...for £6 million, our chief executive even confirmed that. The £8-9 million bid never happened. Keep believing media guff.



EskiBhoy said:


> Their is nothing wrong with his touch and his passing is what is to expected for a player that plays his role. When have you even seen him play? I watch him every week. Ive seen him stand out technically (touch and passing) against Inter Milan. Ive seen him control the best midfeild of this generation despite playing in a team that cost less than one Barca player.
> 
> You will be amazed when you see just how good he is this season.


Wow, rose tinted glasses galore. We've all got ITV and the internet in England, pal. I've seen him enough to know that he's very good but nowhere near as good as you make him out to be. I'm certainly not going to use the SPL as a barometer for his levels of ability, anyway...



danny_boy said:


> There was only 2 confirmed bids for Hooper, there were strong rumours that there was a third but that wasn't confirmed by either Norwich or Celtic and I really don't remember there being stories about Norwich booking a private flight for him, that sounds like something the Daily Record or the Scottish Sun would make up


Exactly.



EskiBhoy said:


> BBC and Sky both ran with at least 3.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21270757
> 
> It actually came from a Norwich forum ("Pink 'un" or something like that) they had a document showing a private plane leaving Glasgow that night for Norwich. I cant see why else there would be a plane running that route during the week.


Like I said before, the media were picking up rumours from NCFC fan's forums. The last bid never happened. The British sports media are notorious for picking up on bullshit rumours and making up stories. If you believe everything that you read in the media then you can't be very bright, no offense.



Joel said:


> Yeah, but has Suarez ever won the corner that leads to the Champions League final equalising goal? Has Suarez ever made crucial defensive headers?
> 
> I think not, Andre. I think not :brodgers


Ah, shit. Point proven. That £50 million was fully justified :brodgers


----------



## EskiBhoy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Cardiff/Southampton could bring in any of the players that Norwich did if they wanted to.
I know you have those tools but when have you watched Wanyama play? Id say 3 times tops.
I was on the forums that night and seen the doc myself way before any media picked up on it.

Im done with this discussion. I will have nothing to prove in a few months time when Wanyama is tearing the EPL apart. You wont listen to anything that doesnt paint Norwich as a big team that does things on their terms and gets what they want, when in reality they are a small club that would be irrelevent were they not getting millions from Rupert Murdoch.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I've seen all of the champion's league games from last season, which is enough to know that he will be a good prem player. Like I said before, I'm not going to judge him on his SPL (seen a handful of Celtic games from the past two seasons) exploits because it's a dire league overall. Regardless, saying "I watch him every week, I know him better than you, blah,blah, blah" doesn't mean jack shit. There are plenty of football fans with awful player judgement who wear rose tinted glasses.

You're actually using the Pink'Un as a source? :lmao Oh my days. Seriously, that forum is awful and is full of NFN's. The fact is that you're citing a rumour that started on a well renowned troll forum that's inhabited by idiots such as First Wizard and Smudger, not to mention that a far more respected Celtic fan (Danny) has come in and suggested that you're talking nonsense (which you are in regards to the NCFC bids).

What's this "You wont listen to anything that doesn't paint Norwich as a big team that does things on their terms and gets what they want"? :lmao We are a small club, always have been and I'm fully aware of that, but the £8-9 million bid didn't happen, simple as.

Fair play to Saints for having ambition, there's nothing wrong with that at all, but they do tend to overspend on players. None the less, that plan could eventually take them to the next level. Fair play to them, but most mid-lower prem clubs can't afford to do that.

No one is saying that he won't be a good player for Saints, we've all been in agreement that he will be, but you definitely overrate him.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Thread is pinned :brodgers

34 days till the season starts :mark:


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Thread is pinned :brodgers
> 
> 34 days till the season starts :mark:


34 days until our year begins. :mark:


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I agree with Andre. We definitely overpaid for Wanyama but I see that more due to how high Pochettino wanted him for the way we play. He wants us pressing like nuts and Schneiderlin and Cork aren't going to be doing it alone over the course of a long season. Plus we lost 8 of our first 10 last season because Cork was injured. Needed another strong central midfielder badly if for nothing else but cover. But hey Wanyama is young, plenty of improvement left in him, he could easily be worth more than what we paid in a few seasons.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I was posting in this thread BEFORE it was stickied :kobe3


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Daiko said:


> 34 days until our year begins. :mark:


What are you talking about???

It's already our year :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



R.Scorpio said:


> I agree with Andre. We definitely overpaid for Wanyama but I see that more due to how high Pochettino wanted him for the way we play. He wants us pressing like nuts and Schneiderlin and Cork aren't going to be doing it alone over the course of a long season. Plus we lost 8 of our first 10 last season because Cork was injured. Needed another strong central midfielder badly if for nothing else but cover. But hey Wanyama is young, plenty of improvement left in him, he could easily be worth more than what we paid in a few seasons.


See, I don't have a problem with that at all. To get to the next level you're going to have to spend over the odds on certain players at first. A bigger example of that is Man City, they had to spend fortunes on some "very good but not great" players in order to push on as a club. Now that they're established they are starting to get much better value for money while actually attracting genuine top quality players at the same time. It's just how the market works, there's no shame in that at all.

I agree that Wanyama _could_ become worth more in the future, but so _could_ Fer and that's where the conversation started originally, comparing the transfer prices of those players who are of similar ability. 


:heskeymania


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mmm, sticky.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*








mean mugging Kolo. Going to make sure its our year :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Zaha interview....



> How was that for you, pulling on the Manchester United shirt for the first time?
> It was an incredible feeling really, to come on and play with the likes of Rio, Ryan Giggs, *Anderson*... knowing I was on the pitch with them was good enough for me.














:lmao think zaha needs higher goals than playing with anderson


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

First game of pre-season today for us :mark:

Fuck, I missed this.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Atleast Zaha can see ando's divine talents.

Anderson is one of those players who probably completely bosses a kick about or is awesome in training but just can't do it when it matters on a regular basis.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Didn't get to see it but



> Indonesia Dream Team 0 - 7 Arsenal Walcott (19), Akpom (54), Giroud (70, 73), Podolski (83), Olsson (85), Eisfeld (86)


:hb


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

arsenal 2 win champions league this year

dem vital pre season goals


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Who needs Ribery when you have GNABRY.

Full replay just started on the arsenal player as well :hb http://player.arsenal.com/schedule/live


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlexHumph said:


> Who needs Ribery when you have GNABRY.
> 
> Full replay just started on the arsenal player as well :hb http://player.arsenal.com/schedule/live


That result just means wenger will not see the need to add to his squad anymore this summer.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


>


We bought a lifetimes supply of headbands when Carroll signed and goddamnit some fuckers going to use them!


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We don't, Akpom > Higiuan :wenger


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Tony Barrett - Steven Gerrard on the verge of signing a new two-year contract


:hb


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We might be able to score in pre-season now :rvp











hope januzaj starts again, preferably just behind RVP


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BPPfUkdCcAARqn6.jpg:large
:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BPPfUkdCcAARqn6.jpg:large
> :lmao


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


>


Some football fans are hilarious.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah we really fucked up the sport when we spent £35m on Carroll


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

speaking of










Looks like he might have been spending time w/ Gary Ablett :side:


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

BIG ANDEH


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

https://twitter.com/LFC___Fan

You have to look and follow this account, someone posing as a Liverpool fan.:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Do you think he's making it to obvious? :lol It's probably Mozza.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> LFC Fan ‏@LFC___Fan 37m
> Coutinho > Mata


He seems to know his stuff.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DwayneAustin said:


> He seems to know his stuff.


Maybe it's not mozza or a pisstake.....


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> LFC Fan ‏@LFC___Fan 8h
> Suarez is worth 80M which is probably about the same as Arsenal's starting 11, why would he want to go to them?
> 
> Why would Fabregas sign for Man United? They are just a club that used to be famous
> 
> LFC Fan ‏@LFC___Fan 14 Jul
> #OverratedFootballers Michael Carrick, he couldn't lace Joe Allen's boots


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BPPfUkdCcAARqn6.jpg:large
> :lmao


lol at you failing to realise it's sarcasm and probably not even a Chelsea fan.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No people don't have WUM accounts on twitter.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i full agree with CGS

united is just a club that used to be famous. unlike liverpool


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Seems legit.












TNA_WWE said:


> Maybe it's not mozza or a pisstake.....


Ay! Gimp :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

hey mozz, i have a question

everton is arguably one of the biggest names of premier league football, why cant they get proper backing in terms of owners?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> Seems legit.


That was a wonderful day.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



JOAL.COM said:


> hey mozz, i have a question
> 
> everton is arguably one of the biggest names of premier league football, why cant they get proper backing in terms of owners?


First of all, the club is not for sale. No matter how many times Kenwrong says he hasn't met the right buyer, he and the rest of the board are doing everything they can to sell the club etc etc etc, he has no intention of selling up.

Secondly, Kenwright wants £150million for the club. When he took over, our debt was around £25million. It's now around the £60million mark. 

£150million for the club, £60million to wipe out the debts, £250-£350million for a big new stadium, £20-£30million transfer kitty. You're looking at over half a billion £££ before we can really kick on.

A team like Man City already have a head start on us with having The Etihad.

Oh, and the fans are HORRIFIED that we'll sell to some random dunce and become the next Pompey. Whenever talk pops up about us getting taken over, everybody shits themselves and says they don't want them because they don't want to become the next Birmingham/Pompey.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So how do you feel about it?

Getting Abramovich'd?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I want filthy rich owners who give us billions and everybody gets butthurt over the spending.

I'm sick of a shit acting corry extra who gets let off for being a lying cockhead because he's an Everton fan.

I know that isn't realistic though. Somebody who can wipe the debts, redevelop Goodison, give the manager £20mil a season transfer kitty, and holds regular AGM's to keep the fans in the loop of what is going on in the club. 

We only brought back the AGM the other week after binning it for a few seasons.

Anybody who tells the fans that Goodison is going to fail it's safety checks and fall apart in a couple of years (back in 08/09 area) so the fans will vote yes for a move to Kirkby, is a pathetic chairman. Best part was just a month or 2 ago we got an outstanding award for safety. I believe only Juventus have also won the award in football, or something silly like that. I posted it on here at the time it happened.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

wait so you oppose a move out of goodison park?

i dont really understand this stadium situation

for example with us, the bridge is holding us back from REAL matchday revenue like arsenal and co


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm open to redeveloping Goodison or leaving Goodison unless it is somewhere like Kirkby which isn't Liverpool, it's part of Knowsley. 

If it's in the city boundaries, I'll be open to considering it.



According to TalkSport (I know, I know..) in 2011, Chelsea was 3rd in the match day revenue list.

1st: Man United - 99mil
2nd: Arsenal - 95mil
3nd: Chelsea - 78mil
4th: Liverpool - 45mil

Decent distance from 2nd-3rd and 3rd-4th.

We made a sad 14million from our home games in the 2012/2013 season. We have far too many restricted views to get decent figures. We need to seriously revamp Goodison or move away if we want to be able to compete from that standpoint.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

im basing it off the forbes number

we are 40th in sport team value, and arsenal is 10th

for some reason

:wenger


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Dat warchest. One of these days.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

and yeah, united is 3rd

must explain why they make all dem signings :fergie


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Drug test this man! :lmao


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

is that sturridge?

modelling a new warrior kit i presume if it is. otherwise my witty joke isn't very witty :side:


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not too sure if this has been posted yet..



> IS THIS THE end for popular football-streaming site First Row Sports?
> 
> The Premier League have today secured a judgement in Britain’s High Court requiring the six main UK-based Internet Service Providers (ISPs) to block the website.
> 
> A judge in a London court said the injunction should be granted because First Row ‘ is profiting from infringement on a large scale’.
> 
> It’s the first time that an order has been granted against a website that facilitates access to other illegal streaming sites.
> 
> “We are extremely pleased that the order blocking this website has been granted and we will be enforcing it, in conjunction with the ISPs, ahead of the 2013/14 Barclays Premier League season,” a Premier League spokesman said in a statement.
> 
> “It is absolutely imperative that content industries are afforded protection under the law if they are to continue investing in the sort of quality talent and facilities that has made them successful and of interest in the first place.
> 
> “The judgment recognises the parasitic nature of the enterprise; this was an out and out commercial operation with estimated revenues of up to £10 million a year, whilst giving nothing back to the sport. The content industries are playing an increasingly significant role in the UK economy, so it is pleasing to see that the courts recognise this and prevent continued abuses of copyright.”
> 
> Mr Justice Arnold also warned publicans against showing Premier League matches using First Row.
> 
> “Publicans should know that the only broadcasters entitled to show live Premier League matches in the UK as of the coming season are BSkyB and BT Vision,” the Sky official said. “Mr Justice Arnold’s comments serve to add further clarity to this point.
> 
> “The Premier League will be significantly upping its enforcement activity in this area in the coming months, so any publican who is being offered a service that is not either BSkyB or BT Vision should be aware that these are illegal and they open themselves up to the possibility of prosecution.”
> 
> The injunction is against British Sky Broadcasting, BT, Everything Eveywhere, TalkTalk, Telefonica UK and Virgin Media.


http://thescore.thejournal.ie/premier-league-first-row-sports-995663-Jul2013/


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

eh, so instead of firstrow1.eu it'll be something like firstrow2.eu and nothing will change 



Kiz said:


> is that sturridge?
> 
> modelling a new warrior kit i presume if it is. otherwise my witty joke isn't very witty :side:


indeed :sturridge


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I WOULDNT HAVE TO STREAM IF THOSE DICKBAGS FOX SOCCER ACTUALLY HAD THE MOTHER!&#@ING GAMES AVAILABLE FOR STREAMING, WHICH I PAID FOR

luckily NBC is taking over and they promised me all the games :kobe3


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

INB4 Raheem scores against Everton :brodgers

And fuck the Premierleague for this.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:wilkins

I'm gonna miss him :jose


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao how can you stay mad at anyone with a GOAT ad like that?


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That ad is incredible :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lol That's fantastic.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

3-1 up against Motherwell :hb

Got a feeling this is gonna be a good year


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*








If he wears that during the games then you'll win the treble


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


>


Even in adverts he's a complete dick :disdrogba


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

But who is evra?


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Damn that advert for making me not despise the cunt for a minute.*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I was just waiting for him to bite someone :lmao


----------



## kingfunkel

Him diving made me chuckle


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

good quote from de Gea



> "When Edwin van der Sar said he was leaving Manchester United I wanted to be the man to replace him."
> 
> “I was given that chance and I’m not going to let it go. I would love if one day the fans speak of me in the same way they speak of Edwin and Peter Schmeichel. That would mean all the hard work has paid off.”


full interview here

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...ted-david-de-gea-2057433#.UeXDJRONFeA.twitter


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> good quote from de Gea
> 
> 
> 
> full interview here
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...ted-david-de-gea-2057433#.UeXDJRONFeA.twitter


What a guy, haven't read the interview yet but i hope he doesn't pissoff to barca/real.


Really has become a cult like hero among most united fans.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He will leave eventually but hopefully it isn't for a good while yet.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

DAT ADVERT :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Guess Lampard has picked up a knock, as he isn't playing in the second half either.

We have a new diving Brazilian :brodgers


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Another game, another 7 goals :giroud


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal winning the prestiguous pre-season trophy I see :wenger


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No need for Arsenal to buy any more new players :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


>





> "What fuck is he doing? This guy is gay ... he does everything except play football."


:brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

who is the guy in the background


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The BEAST is back


----------



## kingfunkel

JOAL.COM said:


> who is the guy in the background


Looks somewhat like Aspas maybe?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Arsenal winning the prestiguous pre-season trophy I see :wenger


At least it means they can't complain they didn't win anything this year. :brodgers


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That Suarez ad was sadly hilarious.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

To break the transfer talk...

everyone rate their squad players in terms of quality for this upcoming season. from the best to uh...not good.

1) Santi Cazorla
2) Theo Walcott
3) Laurent Koscielsny
4) Oliver Giroud
5) Aaron Ramsey
6) Lukas Podolski
7) Per Mertesacker
8) Tomas Rosicky
9) Alex Oxlade-Chamberlein
10) Kieran Gibbs
11) Carl Jenkinson
12) Jack Wilshere
13) Mikel Arteta
14) Bacary Sagna
15) Wojciech Szczesny
16) Nacho Monreal
17) Emmanuel Frimpong
18) Lukias Fabianski
19) Thomas Vermaelen
20) Abou Diaby


I'm feeling good about Theo and Aaron Ramsey making giant leaps in terms of quality. I think they'll be top players.

Sadly, I think that Arteta/Sagna regress a bit and Wilshere has another season bugged with injuries. Same with Vermalen. 

Watchout for Jenkinson to cause a scene at the RB position. His defense was good last season, it was the offensive attacking that was poor. I think he does better there this season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

First - RVP.
Last - Rooney.

:moyes2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

1. Tony Hibbert
-
25. Barca Lad


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> 5) Aaron Ramsey


Sounds like you need to buy a dozen players :wenger


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mikey, serious with those rankings?

1. Santi Cazorla
2. Tomas Rosicky
3. Mikel Arteta
4. Laurent Koscielny
5. Theo Walcott
6. Lucas Podolski
7. Per Mertesacker
8. Bacary Sagna
9. Kieren Gibbs
10. Nacho Monreal
11. Olivier Giroud
12. Jack Wilshere
13. Thomas Vermaelen
14. Carl Jenkinson
15. Aaron Ramsey
16. Alex Oxlade Chamberlain
17. Woj Szczesny
18. Lukasz Fabianski
19. Francis Coquelin
20. Abou Diaby

Based on form, contribution, and overall importance.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Dead. I'm bullish on the new blood, and cautious with the old guard. 

I think this Ramsey's year to shine. He's shown glimpses, and I feel like he gets too much abuse from Arsenal supporters. He's not as bad as he's made out to seem. Also would help if we let him play closer to goal, and further away from the back four.

As for Theo.

He's going to do it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

kun
yaya
merlin
vinny
nasri
fernandinho
navas
hart
zab
clichy
nasty
negredo
jovetic
dzeko
milner
micah
rodders
lescott
barry
garcia
sinclair
costel
kolarov
wright


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mata
Cech
Luiz
Azpi
KDB
Hazard
Lukaku
Oscar
RAMREES
surely
cahill
batman
john cena


im bored. whatever. Mata is number 1. fuck everyone else

though remembering KDB will joining our team this season made me happy. its like a new player! :wenger


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hazard is gonna be our best player this season.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Razor King said:


> 11. Olivier Giroud


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

united team vs the a-league all stars



> United XI: Lindegaard, Rafael, Jones, Ferdinand, Evra, Zaha, Cleverley, Carrick, Giggs, Lingard, Welbeck
> subs: De Gea, Anderson, Fabio, van Persie, Keane, Januzaj.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Man United pretty much shitting on the "All Stars", 2-0 at halftime.

Lingard, Zaha and Welbeck looking very good, but most players would against an A-League team..


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I watched a bit of it, the AAS looked awful. Clearly missing Heskey badly.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ends 5-1

much better than the last game. Great to see Welbeck get a couple, could of had a hattrick if it wasnt for a good stop from the keeper. Zaha looks good, not afraid to take a player on and pull out a few tricks, a very different player to Valencia

Januzaj has to feature in the first team this season, looks an outstanding prospect, so classy, only 18 as well. Cant lose him like Pogba, get him signed up on a long contract.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Love the way Zaha plays, always looking to commit players, so naturally skilful. So unenglish.

Delighted to see the homegrown players scoring.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Welbeck got a couple?

Pre-season Welbeck has already outscored Aug'13-May'14 Welbeck :moyes1


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*2 goals for Lindegaard while playing in goals. Impressive bama*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

amazed they didn't put the all stars part in inverted commas. the best australian players are on national duty, only about 2 players could be considered all star players, the best in heskey, del piero and ono didn't play. pretty sad to advertise the a league in that manner.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *2 goals for Lindegaard while playing in goals. Impressive bama*


He should get an assist for the All Stars goal as well. :side:

It was like he was reading a book and just wanted to finish the page before diving.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 1h
> Confirmed #LFC team v Indonesia XI: Mignolet, Johnson, Enrique, Agger, Toure, Lucas, Gerrard, Alberto, Downing, Coutinho, Aspas.





> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 1h
> #LFC subs v Indonesia XI: Jones, Assaidi, Henderson, Spearing, Allen, Borini, Sterling, Kelly, Skrtel, Flanagan, Wisdom, Robinson, Ibe.


.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

^

Pretty strong starting eleven. Looking to see the new players and hopefully the match is entertaining.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


















Make Anfield a 80,000 seater and I'll pay for this lots visas. Didn't have a clue we were so popular there


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

to err is human?


----------



## MOX

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao at 'bleed red'.

What else are you going to bleed?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Never topping this one from when you went to Indonesia a few years back


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Only beat them 2-0 when we beat them 7-0 :hayden3


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> Never topping this one from when you went to Indonesia a few years back


I found my new avatar :agree:

And Alex we'll concede the 2013/14 Beat Indonesian 11 by the most goals trophy to you this year.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Welbeck is still shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Someone fill me in on the new boys.

Crystal Palace
Cardiff City
Hull

I see Holloway is at CPFC. Assuming he's applied his tactics from Blackpool, he'll bring an attacking style? Has Bruce changed his style or should I expect similar to what he managed at Sunderland?

Cardiff vs Swansea - November 3rd. This welsh derby a must watch?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It begins. 3-0 down to Rio Ave within the first 26 minutes. Start as you mean to go on and all that


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> Someone fill me in on the new boys.
> 
> Crystal Palace
> Cardiff City
> Hull
> 
> I see Holloway is at CPFC. Assuming he's applied his tactics from Blackpool, he'll bring an attacking style? Has Bruce changed his style or should I expect similar to what he managed at Sunderland?
> 
> Cardiff vs Swansea - November 3rd. This welsh derby a must watch?


Holloway will play attacking football and Palace will be decent to watch. They will have a go at teams and might spring the odd upset, however I can't see them staying up at all, they just don't have the quality. 

Hull will be typical Bruce, boring and dull. But they will be quite well organised defensively. Can see them going straight back down though, they don't have the quality or the goals to stay up (Danny Graham is shite), unless they go out and bring a goalscorer in, they will go down.

Cardiff will stay up quite comfortably imo. They weren't the best of teams to watch last season but they were effective. They have a decent squad already with plenty of Prem experience, with players like Bellamy etc. They have already spent a bit and will probably continue to strengthen before the window shuts.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hull wont be boring. I found their 3-5-2 last season quite entertaining. They also have more flair players than the other two new sides.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Didn't know you could hold your breath for so long Alex :brodgers


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Haribo wins the internet


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

yeah that was pretty bloody epic by haribo


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao :lmao :clap


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I seriously wonder where the fuck Haribo finds stuff like that :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm excited for Cardiff because I am of Welsh descent.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Genuinely my new phone background, laugh every time I see his face :lol


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Smiley plz


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

These Asian fans are absolutely nuts for :hazard


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BANKSY said:


> Smiley plz


only a quick rough job but


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

De Bruyne scores a beautiful goal then gets injured.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hope that KDB isn't out for too long


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just watched Thiago score for Bayern. Chested the fucking ball in.

BRB, jumping in lough.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










The Madrid side facing Bournemouth.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

seems fair


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

was about to ask if that was their bench

oh dear.

credit to them for playing a basically full strength team tho.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

the official madrid twitter account gets a bit over exicited over scoring against bournemouth



> Real Madrid C.F. ‏@realmadriden 10m
> GOOOOOAAAAAL GOAL GOAL GOAL GOAL GOAAAAAL!!! CRISTIAAAANO RONAAAALDO!!! 0-1 #RMTour2013 #halamadrid


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Was outside the Hyatt where the Liverpool players are staying in Melbourne and saw all the players. The best part was seeing Gerrard, Fowler and Rush. All absolute legends! Will never forget it.

Looking forward to the friendly on Wednesday.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tle-Wonga-shirt-pictured-GAMBLING-casino.html

:Cisse


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What a load of wonga.

Also, major lulz at United losing their 2nd out of 3 pre-season games.

Oh Davey Moyesssssss.


----------



## Noithasn

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> What a load of wonga.
> 
> Also, major lulz at United losing their 2nd out of 3 pre-season games.
> 
> Oh Davey Moyesssssss.


I watched the latest game and it was pretty terrible. Defence was a shambles. I don't put a lot of stock on pre-season games but I can't see Fabio making it. He was the worst player on the pitch. Zaha looks good. I like to think he'll be a more consistent Ashley Young.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No headlines for City losing all their friendlies :side:

dont really take any notice of the results, we've lost to worse teams (kansas city wizards :argh and gone on to win the league. Its not as if it was a full strength team either.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> No headlines for City losing all their friendlies :side:
> 
> dont really take any notice of the results, we've lost to worse teams (kansas city wizards :argh and gone on to win the league. Its not as if it was a full strength team either.


Pre season games are there to get fitness levels up, please the sponsors & to give something back to the/our fans from Far East who play a big part in supporting their favourite PL Side. 

I rather we lose games if means we get fitness to peak levels then win easy & have general piss about in boring pre season game. Don't get points for winning or losing pre season when gets to crunch & PL starts that's when hard work put in during summer in order gain fitness can start to pay off. 

I think it's was 1998 we had awful pre season not sure won any pre season game, maybe 1 or 2 but in general we were poor but went ob to win the treble that season, not saying we will do that this season actually we won't. But I don't remember ever being impressed by any of our games in pre season that was blown away by it in recent years. Soon as PL season kicks off that's when the season really begins, pre season is just fine tuning team & getting fitness levels up to the squad nothing more & nothing less.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Shit I've seen more people watching at a sunday league game than there are at this Newcastle-Ferreira game


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

colo apparently got sent off for getting in a scrap


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










I see Aryes' traded in his harley


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Spoiler: for alexs eyes only













Jesus colback. PDC must have been feeding him steroids.









wickhams slimmed down a lot too










GOATidore looking like a monster



AVB confirmed Bale won't be playing tomorrow. Get past spurs and the trophy is basically ours if City are in the final :hb


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Why is Ayre even out in Australia?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Sunderland (4-4-2): Vito Mannone; Craig Gardner, Jack Colback, Wes Brown, John O'Shea; Adam Johnson, Seb Larsson, Cabral, Emmanule Giaccherini, Stephane Sessegnon, Jozy Altidore.
> 
> Substitutes: Kieren Westwood, Jordan Pickford, Connor Wickham, David Vaughan, Mikael Mandron, David Moberg-Karlsson, El-Hadji Ba, James McClean, Carlos Cuellar, Valentin Roberge





> Tottenham Hotspur (4-2-3-1): Heurelho Gomes; Kyle Walker, Danny Rose, Michael Dawson, Steven Caulker; Scott Parker, Tom Huddlestone; Aaron Lennon, Gylfi Sigurðsson, Clint Dempsey
> 
> Substitutes: Brad Friedel, Huge Lloris, Benoît Assou-Ekotto, Zeki Fryers, Kyle Naughton, Jan Vertonghen, Tom Carroll, Andros Townsend, Jermain Defoe.


Weather looks awful mind. Could be delayed or put off till tomorrow.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

http://youtu.be/TQniu7a1LRM


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

New Premier League Years on Saturday.

:mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> New Premier League Years on Saturday.
> 
> :mark:


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

mybad.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

An honor to be part of it. 






Having post Liverpool depression.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Destiny said:


> An honor to be part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having post Liverpool depression.


:clap Excellent effort

Side note, lol at the TNA 9/11


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Destiny said:


> An honor to be part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having post Liverpool depression.


Amazing to think that 90K of those people had never been to a football game before too! :suarez2


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

95,000 Liverpool fans singing a United original? :moyes2


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oh, these poor little Indonesians.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

6-0 baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I hope we can sign Traore to a contract. The kid is very positive. Also like van Ginkel looks to play forwards rather than the sideways or backwards.


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jesus, this is rape. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I love Mata, but we have looked better in this 4-3-3 shape, than we did in the previous 2 games playing 4-2-3-1 (against the same standard of opposition).


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

7-0 wow


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Tyler Durden said:


> 7-0 wow


We're playing an absolute shit team. Nothing wow about it.

What I do think about 4-3-3 as well, is that it could possibly mask some weaknesses we have in the midfield. We'll be able to defend a lot better with 3 guys, rather than 2. 4-2-3-1 is my favourite formation, but the 4-3-3 may suit this team better.

I still don't want to see it and it's not going to happen, but I do understand why the talk of Mata leaving happened.


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

4-3-3 against teams like Spurs and City in the league, IMO. Champions League too. 4-2-3-1 against most other league teams should do the job.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lukaku!!!!!!!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

safe to say we are winning the sixtuple next season

gonna be the first team to win the champions and europa league in the same season

and the serie a


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Who played as striker for Chelsea?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

dunno, im not really paying attention. i just find it relaxing to have a football game on the tv

I think ba started and LUKAKU came on


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ba first half. Lukaku second half.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Moyes branded a 'dinosaur'


:lol going to love the weekly articles about how shit Moyes is :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The Moyesiah


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> I’m a dinosaur, I’m an absolute dinosaur


:fergie


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lindegaard, Rafael, Smalling, Ferdinand, Buttner, Young, Giggs, Jones, Kagawa, Welbeck, Van Persie.

Nice to see young Ryan Giggs getting another run out. Important that the youngsters get valuable experience when they have the chance.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Finishes 2-2, Kagawa and Zaha with the goals. Kagawa could of had a hattrick after missing a penalty and a very easy chance which he somehow managed to put over.

Zaha's performance again is encouraging, at this point i'd rather see him start on the right than Valencia.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Zaha carrying us.

WE PALACE NOW

Kagawa was dreadful.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuck the United Kit looks sick!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


> :lol going to love the weekly articles about how shit Moyes is :brodgers


I was doing that for the past year on here :brodgers 

:CATALAN


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giggs & Jones centre of midfield.:$


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Any friendly's on this weekend or to stream i should say, TV looks weak.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Everton take on Blackburn. 

I think it'll be a surprisingly decent game of football considering it's a pre-season friendly and all. 

BARCA LAD might get some minutes hopefully :mark:


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



wkdsoul said:


> Any friendly's on this weekend or to stream i should say, TV looks weak.


http://www.wiziwig.tv/competition.php?&part=sports&discipline=football&archive=no&allowedDays=7


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I remember last year when people were poo poo'ing about LUKAKU. :kobe :kobe: :kobe6


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

According to Nike's twitter page we're getting a new third kit as well as home and away, which i cant remember happening before. Which is a pity as the white one last season was the best in a while.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Remember when we had them reversible away tops :datass*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

isnt 3 kits standard?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We've had loads of alternate away kits.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



JOAL.COM said:


> isnt 3 kits standard?


Some clubs use their last season away kit as the third kit.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I meant changing all 3 in one season


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










dat exciting 3rd kit


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

After playing FM this season i think there should be a change in squad registration, as with u21's not counting, i'd be for a veterans clause where you're exempt over a certain age as well as long as that squad place is taken by a Home Grown player - Veteran/Mentor clause.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Roberto Martinez is doing all he can to get our kids in the Next Gen Tournament.

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/everton-fc-manager-roberto-martinez-5373134



> "The club also confirmed that previous manager David Moyes had been reluctant for Everton to join clubs such as Inter Milan, Barcelona and Liverpool in the tournament."
> 
> But Martinez, who made a vow to dedicate significant time and focus to the club’s Academy on his arrival in June, is in favour of sending Everton into the NextGen Series which runs along similar lines to that of the Champions League.
> 
> Martinez is determined for Everton to lead the way in improving the transition from Academy to senior football for the club’s young guns.
> 
> “We are going to work really, really hard as football club to get in the NextGen because that’s another experience for the young players,” Martinez told the ECHO.


I sometimes wonder where this myth came from about Moyes being the perfect manager for kids to get playing time and grow :lmao

Rooney was just a freak and was able to get thrown in for anybody. Vaughan and Anichebe did okay in cameos but last season we were screaming out for somebody like Barkley in the middle of the pitch, he proved he's good enough with his performance against Arsenal at the Emirates but Moyes would rather shove Phil Neville in the middle.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Everton 3-1 Blackburn Rovers

Good performance barring a slow opening 20mins. 

Jelavic gets a couple of goals to boost his confidence

Played the ball on the floor :catalan

Gibson was top dollar 

Barkley is getting chances under a manager that trusts youth and is impressing

If Baines does get sold then Oviedo is more than good enough to step in.

Looked solid playing 4-2-3-1 and 3 in the back for the second half.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> Everton 3-1 Blackburn Rovers
> 
> Good performance barring a slow opening 20mins.
> 
> Jelavic gets a couple of goals to boost his confidence
> 
> Played the ball on the floor :catalan
> 
> Gibson was top dollar
> 
> Barkley is getting chances under a manager that trusts youth and is impressing
> 
> If Baines does get sold then Oviedo is more than good enough to step in.
> 
> Looked solid playing 4-2-3-1 and 3 in the back for the second half.


WOOOOOO Sergio Jelavic baby! (Y)


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jelavic's movement for the first goal especially, and the chance just after, were first class.

Good to see a few goals for Jela, and all getting their fitness in check. Osman, Gibson, Coleman, Mirallas, Barkley at least all looked good in spells as well. 

Sad to see us conceding and don't think the keeper did very well for the goal, but it is what it is. We desperately need to keep clean sheets this season if we're looking to play for European places.

The thing with Moyes and his reputation of bringing in young players and nurturing them is something that stuck with him from the early seasons and for some reason went on. 

Kevin Sheedy is the coach of the Everton Academy and has been for 7 years, and in that time he never spoke to David Moyes. Not even well wishes during his cancer treatment. This is from the horses mouth as well, as I heard Kevin himself say it. Doesn't make sense for it to happen, but for it to happen with a manager who is apparently solid when it comes to the future and the prospects of his young players, it's startling to think there was no communication at all.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i like martinez, but have everton.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Gotta love Nile Ranger


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Gotta love Nile Ranger


Cause if you don't he'll rape you anyway


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:bramble


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Forgot we had a friendly this morning.



> Confirmed #LFC team v Thailand: Mignolet, Enrique, Agger, Toure, Johnson, Lucas, Allen, Gerrard, Coutinho, Aspas, Borini





> Subs: Jones, Skrtel, Kelly, Flanagan, Suarez, Spearing, Wisdom, Robinson, Henderson, Alberto, Downing, Sterling, Ibe, Coates, Assaidi, Ward.


COUTINHO with the only goal so far. The pre-season GOAT.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






GOATinho


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Was worried that Countinho was gonna be a one season wonder but he's been looking good all pre season. Very happy to see


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Was worried that Countinho was gonna be a one season wonder but he's been looking good all pre season. Very happy to see


His dominance over all those mighty Asian select teams have shown he is a world class talent. You guys are truly lucky.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> His dominance over all those mighty Asian select teams have shown he is a world class talent. You guys are truly lucky.


Still better than Oscar. :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Coutinho walked around the very best defenders that a whole country of 69.5 million people had to offer. On his way to becoming the true GOAT. :brodgers

Another win. Another clean sheet. A further three goals. Nice. :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> His dominance over all those mighty Asian select teams have shown he is a world class talent. You guys are truly lucky.


:brodgers

You'd be saying the same thing so quiet :kobe3


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I can't look past liverpool for the title next season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Man U looking pretty bad during the pre season, Even Sunderland have looked better. Not got much hope for them even finishing top 10 next year

Btw who is currently winning the pre season trophy? Us or Arsenal?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

well we've already won a trophy so :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You won the jobber Asia trophy. That's like winning the capital one cup :hayden3 I'm talking about the big one. The prestigious pre season champions


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

yeah but it was sponsored by barclays so it was basically the league title.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> Still better than Oscar. :brodgers


:ti



Kiz said:


> well we've already won a trophy so :brodgers


Played 3 won 3 trophies. GOAT form :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

pitch for todays game


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not watching the game but i can tell you our defence is pretty shite, just sign baines and garay already and keep vidic fit.

But also scored a bunch of goals, who needs wayne.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Much better performance today.

Have really been impressed with Zaha, excting player to watch, unlike our other wingers, not afraid to take a player on. Also seems like Moyes is keen to get Anderson fit, playing 90mins again, has played the most minutes on this years tour. Another goal from Welbeck, think he will have a good season.

Januzaj really should get a chance in the frst team this season, getting his first goal, could of had another if its wasnt for a good save from the keeper. Great bit of skill late on past about 4 players before getting taken down. Looks so classy on the ball. Another good goal from Lindgard as well.


Don't rate Buttner, always looks more interested in getting up the pitch rather than defending. But hopefully Fabio gets chances this season, combined well with Zaha in the first half.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Huge win.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Both Januzaj and Lingard look impressive especially adnan.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes is taking us to the title after this huge, monumental win!

A lot of the young players really shined and it was good to see Anderson get another 90 minutes. The guy really needs to impress this season otherwise, I can see him leaving next summer. Lindgard scored another fantastic goal, Zaha continues to impress and has been the best player on the pre-season tour for me and Januzaj has looked so calm and collected when he's on the ball. He really is fitting in well in the squad on this tour.

Van Persie better Torres this pre-season up... only scored one pre-season goal so far. Every goal is important especially the pre-season goals!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nani, Valencia and Vidic are playing for the reserves against Crewe tonight, so should feature in the next pre-season game next week


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nani to score 9 with 9 assists from Valencia. :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Nani to score 9 with 9 assists from Valencia. :side:


Benteke scored a hat-trick against Crewe recently, no pressure though :arry


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*I completely forgot Nani played for us. Wings could maybe be ok if and him and Zaha played to their potential frequently. And Valencia. Probably not likely though. *


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *I completely forgot Nani played for us. Wings could maybe be ok if and him and Zaha played to their potential frequently. And Valencia. Probably not likely though. *


I'd be happy with that for the upcoming season with young as a decent squad player and still have kagawa/welbeck who will play left now and again no doubt.

But i think Nani is off.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nani scored a freekick tonight







edit: he's just scored another


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Kit looks nice and moyes sign him up :moyes2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Word going round that Nani has signed a new contract.

Would be stunned if that's true.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nani (on form) - Kagawa - Zaha :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah it seems to come from portuguese media, specifically Record, but they've have said we've signed Garay about seven times this summer so i wouldnt be too confident about it


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I mainly want Nani to stay because we won't get another winger even if he goes and he's better than young, valencia and zaha.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Nani (on form) - Kagawa - Zaha :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lol


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*I doubt Nani leaves until we sign a replacement. If Fergie was still then I guess that would be done but maybe he'll get another season under Moyes to make an impression. I guess you have to figure between Valencia/Nani/Young/Zaha one of them has to be good at any one time. I guess there's always Giggs who was better than the lot of them last season. I'd want a winger that could significantly improve the team but I guess Nani finding form would be something. *


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *I doubt Nani leaves until we sign a replacement. If Fergie was still then I guess that would be done but maybe he'll get another season under Moyes to make an impression. I guess you have to figure between Valencia/Nani/Young/Zaha one of them has to be good at any one time. I guess there's always Giggs who was better than the lot of them last season. I'd want a winger that could significantly improve the team but I guess Nani finding form would be something. *


Something right from 2011 if nani found consitent form next season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Man U fans gone from

"Nani needs to GTFO ASAP" to "Nani finding form wouldn't be so bad"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Man U fans gone from
> 
> "Nani needs to GTFO ASAP" to "Nani finding form wouldn't be so bad"




Next it'll be "I guess keeping rooney will help us"


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Followed by "Ando, Carrick and Fletcher isn't the world midfield in the world, it's worked before afrerall" :moyes2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nani is GOAT. Winning 3 of the next 6 ballon dor's with WELBECK taking the other 3.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Well I'm going into this season with low expectations right now. I guess getting players like Nani and Anderson to play at their best consistently throughout a whole season would be like signing a new CM and winger.

Rooney needs to go regardless though.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










:lol some of those. Christ.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

'Downy' is banned?

Poor Downing doesn't even get to have a nickname. :downing


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> 'Downy' is banned?
> 
> Poor Downing doesn't even get to have a nickname. :downing


He can be called Shit. I don't see that word banned :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool didn't include the Spanish versions of those words though :suarez1


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Nani is GOAT. Winning 3 of the next 6 ballon dor's with WELBECK taking the other 3.


What is it with Welbeck and the number 3? :hesk2


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

maybe he'll become we18eck. Sextuple his rate :moyes1


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Arnold Tricky said:


> :lol some of those. Christ.


Gerro probably guilty of saying most of those in the past. :stevie

"Lady-boy" No wonder Torres wanted to leave. :nando


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What is Bender was to play at anfield at some point? :brodgers.


Also :lol at the ones under gender, that's fucking ridiulous.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

"Man up" is considered offensive? Christ...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> "Man up" is considered offensive? Christ...


Just start saying bloke up.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


> maybe he'll become we18eck. Sextuple his rate :moyes1


Rounded up from 2.6 so he'd be lucky to be We18eck! Big difference between 2.6 & 3!



Silent Alarm said:


> "Man up" is considered offensive? Christ...


The PC world we now live in.fpalm


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> "Man up" is considered offensive? Christ...


'MAN OR FEMALE UP, IT'S YOUR CHOICE IN THIS WORLD' moz shouts to approving nods from security in the away section at anfield

'you're still a cunt with a smelly vagina stevie starfish you fucking ladyboy fairy retard princess' he whispers under his breath.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's funny they didn't have WOOL in their list, the daytripping gang of woolyback bellends.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm still trying to work out how 'Handicapped' can be considered offensive let alone Man Up


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

"Man up"? Seriously? There'll be no words left to use at all soon.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

OK so with Man Up actually being considered offensive I could now be in deep shit since with some of the older age groups I Referee sometimes if a player get's the slightest touch in the back when going for a header then they go to the ground and start shouting "IN THE BACK REF!" to which my response is "No! Come on player, Man Up!"

So yeah, Does this make me the most Homophobic Referee in the UK?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

who actually shouts out HANDICAPPED

hey dickhead, you're HANDICAPPED.

what's next? hey downing, you play like you have SPECIAL NEEDS

altho i do remember some old lady behind me at the local footy years ago calling an ump a CHERRY so i guess anything goes.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> It's funny they didn't have WOOL in their list.


Hey, what the fuck did I do?

Christ on a bendy bus, not that I'd have the temptation to visit Anfield anytime soon but guessing my colourful vernacular wouldn't hold me in good stead with the stewards going by those regulations. 'Man Up' is bloody comical mind you.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

my favourite was rent boy and Dont Be a Woman


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm just waiting for it to be confirmed that these regulations came about after a complaint was made by an Arsenal fan at the away game last season :side:


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> "Man up" is considered offensive? Christ...


Male up is the new man up. :HHH2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> 'Downy' is banned?
> 
> Poor Downing doesn't even get to have a nickname. :downing


Leave downing alone you princess.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Knobjockey :lmao

Vintage insult, right up there with gaylord


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I made this thread about Gary Hooper and Graham Dorrans and for some reason it closed for _trolling_ unk2
Anyway: here it is:
In my opinion these guys are the two most underrated players in the country. Let's start with Hooper; he scored 43 goals in 80 appearances for Scunthorpe and 63 in 95 for Celtic, that's a fantastic rate by anyone's standards, how he hasn't had an England call up yet is completely beyond me. Personally, I'd take him over the horrifically overrated Rooney any day and am very excited to finally see him in the Premier League.
Graham Dorrans is one the league's top playmakers, and wouldn't look out of place in a Barcelona shirt. An 83% pass success rate is highly respectable when you take the fact that he was playing for West Brom into account. If he was Spanish then maybe people would take notice, but I feel that he too is underrated, probably due to his Scottish nationality, which is a shame for him as it means that he will never accomplish anything at international level, this is however, very fortunate for Scotland that they have someone with the ability of Fabregas or Xavi.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

closed for trolling?

i cant imagine why


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Sandow4President said:


> I made this thread about Gary Hooper and Graham Dorrans and for some reason it closed for _trolling_ unk2
> Anyway: here it is:
> In my opinion these guys are the two most underrated players in the country. Let's start with Hooper; he *scored 43 goals in 80 appearances for Scunthorpe* and 63 in 95 for Celtic, that's a fantastic rate by anyone's standards, *how he hasn't had an England call up* yet is completely beyond me. Personally, *I'd take him over the horrifically overrated Rooney* any day and am very excited to finally see him in the Premier League.
> Graham Dorrans is o*ne the league's top playmakers*, and *wouldn't look out of place in a Barcelona shirt*. An 83% pass success rate is highly respectable when you take the fact that he was playing for West Brom into account. *If he was Spanish then maybe people would take notice*, but I feel that he too is underrated, probably due to his Scottish nationality, which is a shame for him as it means that he will never accomplish anything at international level, this is however, *very fortunate for Scotland that they have someone with the ability of Fabregas or Xavi.*


Yeah, this wasn't a troll post at all...

Less of the nonsense please.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

fuckin hell, 43 goals for Scunthorpe!!!, somebody get Roy on the phone, WE'RE WINNING THE WORLD CUP!! :woy


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Sandow4President said:


> I made this thread about Gary Hooper and Graham Dorrans and for some reason it closed for _trolling_ unk2
> Anyway: here it is:
> In my opinion these guys are the two most underrated players in the country. Let's start with Hooper; he scored 43 goals in 80 appearances for Scunthorpe and 63 in 95 for Celtic, that's a fantastic rate by anyone's standards, how he hasn't had an England call up yet is completely beyond me. Personally, I'd take him over the horrifically overrated Rooney any day and am very excited to finally see him in the Premier League.
> *Graham Dorrans is one the league's top playmakers, and wouldn't look out of place in a Barcelona shirt. An 83% pass success rate is highly respectable when you take the fact that he was playing for West Brom into account. If he was Spanish then maybe people would take notice, but I feel that he too is underrated, probably due to his Scottish nationality, which is a shame for him as it means that he will never accomplish anything at international level, this is however, very fortunate for Scotland that they have someone with the ability of Fabregas or Xavi*.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Dorrans is just a poor mans Joe Allen


----------



## T-C

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Don't know if it's been posted, but another great article from David Conn....

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/jul/30/manchester-city-human-rights-accusations?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Tonight's friendly with Brighton ended 1-1...start as you mean to go on


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Probably should have put this in this thread actually.



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 1h
> #LFC team v Olympiacos: Mignolet, Johnson, Enrique, Toure, Agger, Lucas, Allen, Gerrard, Coutinho, Sterling, Aspas #gerrardtestimonial





> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 1h
> Subs: Jones, Kelly, Alberto, Skrtel, Downing, Henderson, Ibe, Wisdom, Coates, Borini, Suarez, Spearing, Carra, Fowler


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney, Nani, Hernandez and Vidic all played in a behind closed doors game against Real Betis


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

betis guy on the back right seems pretty happy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Can't tell if wayne looks angry or confused.

Start Nani against wigan do it :moyes2 do it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Was that picture taken in a public park or something?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






:lol


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> :lol


:lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> :lol


was coming in to post that vid :lmao


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Funny stuff. Third kind of Football, Aussie Rules. That would be funny.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Szczesny with 5 own goals & Walcott with 1 :wenger


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal GOATing it, as usual. :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

"Wales is that another country"
"Yes and no"

Great video.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's pre season, so obviously you can't really judge properly, but Irish Jet, there is no way Schurrle is better than De Bruyne. To me, Schurrle looks like someone who only has one thing to offer. It will come in handy for us, but he can never be a world beater. De Bruyne on the other hand is a classy and clever player.

Edit: Schurrle with a really good finish... Point still stands.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I had never watched De Bruyne play until our very first pre season game and I was hugely impressed with what I saw. He outclassed Schurrle in game. I don't know much about Schurrle though but I gotta say De Bruyne is one hell of a player and I'm delighted we've kept him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i said de bruyne was the better player when the schurrle rumours came about.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Don't get the whole Schurrle/De Bruyne comparisons. They're different players, and will have a different role to play. Both are quality.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


> Don't get the whole Schurrle/De Bruyne comparisons. They're different players, and will have a different role to play. Both are quality.


It started when people believed Chelsea may include De Bruyne in the deal to bring Schurrle here. Leverkusen wanted him at least.

Schurrle is a good counter attacking player, but I don't think he offers much more than that. A very direct player, but not sure if he is able to play in any other style. De Bruyne is a fantastic player though. So happy he is going to be involved this season.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










He left only a year ago and it feels like 10 years, was amazing to see DroGOAT beating Arsenal again. 15 games, 15 goals, incredible. Still hard to see him playing for another club though :jose

Good match against Milan last night, Moses was great in the second half. Essien is probably in the best shape since 2010, got his aggressiveness back and looks like the injuries are behind him. As for Schurrle and De Bruyne, De Bruyne is probably a more versatile player but Schurrle fits perfectly the position we needed, especially if Jose tries to play him on the right wing like he did in the last 10-15 minutes against Milan. De Bruyne can be great but I can't see him playing a lot in a central position, Mata is a first option and I believe he's a player that shouldn't be part of rotation. Schurrle also has more experience that we need in a squad with a lot of very young talent. 

I hope Lampard fully recovers before the Roma match on Sunday so he can play at least one game before the season starts. 

Madrid match should be interesting for the Mourinho story alone. It was a good tour so far that showed new depth in the squad, Rooney can really complete this team, as good as Lukaku is and was last year, we need that experienced player and worker that Rooney can be when he's motivated, add Rooney to this squad and we can close it for the next two years.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 29m
> INJURY NEWS: Striker Daniel Sturridge today returned to full training after recovering from a ankle injury #LFC


:mark:



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 29m
> INJURY NEWS: Sturridge could be back on the pitch this weekend. Full quotes from Brendan Rodgers on http://Liverpoolfc.com shortly.


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

oh yeah


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

squad for the friendly tomorrow



> Lindegaard, Amos; Rafael, Evans, Evra, Jones, Smalling, Vidic; Anderson, Bebe, Carrick, Giggs, Nani, Zaha; Henriquez, Kagawa, van Persie, Welbeck


no idea how Bebe has come back in the team ahead of Januzaj and Lingard who both really impressed in the previous matches


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

THE BEBE RETURNS

:mark:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> squad for the friendly tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> no idea how Bebe has come back in the team ahead of Januzaj and Lingard who both really impressed in the previous matches


BECAUSE HE'S FUCKING BEBE, THAT'S WHY!

... THE BEBE!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



















Title is back in United's hands.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Januzaj is off to juve that is quite clear.

Dem moves :mark:


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Yeah, Torres > all.

:zorres


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

team for tonight



> Lindegaard; Rafael, Evans, Vidic, Evra; Nani, Carrick, Anderson, Zaha; Giggs, van Persie
> subs: Amos, Jones, Smalling, Welbeck, Henriquez, Bebe


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> squad for the friendly tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> no idea how Bebe has come back in the team ahead of Januzaj and Lingard who both really impressed in the previous matches


Well tbf doubt Moyes has seen him play. He'll want to know about everyone in the squad.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Anderson getting all these games is promising. I'd be satisfied with our midfield if Anderson starts realising his potential and remains injury free and Kagawa gets the freedom to play to his strengths in the middle. *


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

FFS! 

Nani who is looking by far the best player on the pitch gets injured


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

that'll make it difficult to sell him


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

another injury fpalm

this time looks like a hamstring injury for Evans


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:moyes1


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Really good performance from Henriquez, and deserved his goal, was called incorrectly offside quite a couple of times when he could have been through.

Nani's injury shouldnt be too much of a loss with thursday coming up :moyes2


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So that's what? 2 wins, 2 draws and 2 losses on pre-season for United? Prediction for United's finishing position in the Premier League table - 6th spot is ours!

It was good to see Anderson get another 90 minutes under his belt, he played well throughout. Nani was our most creative attacking player but it's unfortunate he had to go off injured, hopefully it isn't too serious. Rafael and Vidic had solid games, Lindegaard made some great saves in the first half and it was nice to see Henriquez get a game and also get on the scoresheet. Van Persie's pre-season goal drought continues... simply not good enough!

2 days to go!


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Norwich vs Sociedad finished 1-1. Third draw in a row...

At least Wolfcock finally got off the mark, even if it was just a friendly.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

from the official liverpool twitter page











he wont accept second best, but will accept top 4 :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

10 and a half days to go :woolcock


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


> 10 and a half days to go :woolcock


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

City on Saturday for us, then roll on the start of the season, I'm so sick of the transfer speculations.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Opening weekend fixtures. Games I'll be watching are:

Saturday:
Liverpool vs Stoke, then Arsenal vs Villa, then Swansea vs United.

Sunday:
Palace vs Spurs and Chelsea vs Hull

Monday: City vs Newcastle

THE EXCITEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hendo captains the team today :yum:


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Captain Hendo :mark:



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 13m
> Confirmed #LFC team to face Valerenga: Jones, Spearing, Wisdom, Coates, Flanagan, Henderson, Allen, Alberto, Downing, Ibe, Aspas.
> 
> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 13m
> #LFC subs: Mignolet, Enrique, Toure, Gerrard, Coutinho, Assaidi, Lucas, Borini, Sterling, Kelly.


LOL at the defence. Looks like that streak of clean sheets is coming to an end.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm not even sure what the defence is there? Midfielder at right back, right back at left back? Is Wisdom even a centre half?


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuck I thought it was going to start this weekend. I'll be in NYC next week. Ah well, torrents for the win.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Vader said:


> I'm not even sure what the defence is there? Midfielder at right back, right back at left back? Is Wisdom even a centre half?


Wisdom can play CB even though he's usually on the right.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOL Dat defence. Happy to see Assaidi get some gametime


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

IBE is so good and only 17 :mark:

What a goal. Alberto :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That keeper is GOATing. But Luis Alberto is too much for him :kobe3


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Owen burying Downing

Concede a goal from a corner RODGERSOUT


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Clean sheet run over :kobe2


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

NO clean sheet enaldo

Aspas has been missing a few one-on-ones, and not just in this game.

But there he is with a goal. :mark:


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That keeper is on something, shouuld be 5-1. Coutinho to go samba style in the second half.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Decent performance. The squad is so threatening these days with trickery and pace.

Poor Borini just cannot catch a break. Needs a goal for dat confidence.

Conceded a goal but that was when Jones was playing so that doesn't count. :side: Mig no let any goals in yet.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No passion , no pressure from Chelsea at all . At times it looked like players were nervous ! Chelseas best players were Ashley Cole , Ivanovic and Hazard . Congrats to Real and Ronaldo is superb .


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Result can be good for us in a way that it will give Jose more motivation to work and also can open more ways to improve. Madrid were the better team last night, and more organized in every aspect which wasn't surprising as they're playing together for a long time now. It was clear that we need a strong and experienced striker, we really need to go all out to bring Rooney. There's a lot of young talent but not direct attacking. Besides maybe Hazard we're too soft in attack and lack versatility, you don't have the lethal wingers and powerful midfield that was so effective and dominant, and above all else you don't have the perfect target man that we had for 8 years. Mourinho has a lot of work to do and I think he knows that the challenge this time will be bigger because he needs to follow the greatest team in club history, a team that he originally built and was better in every aspect. Overall it's just one game and in an official environment it will be a different story. I liked Jose's attitude:


> 'For me, it's perfect we made mistakes so that we have them to work on. As I said last week, we had five victories in pre-season and zero points. Now we have five victories and one defeat, we still have zero points, it's not a drama. We came to the US searching for good matches; we had Inter, AC, Real Madrid and Roma. We had the matches we wanted so much and needed so much.'


Good thing here is that there's a lot of place for development, players will be better and smarter every year. The change will take time but looking at the tour and not only the Madrid match, the depth is very good in the squad and we have the perfect manager to make them better and stronger mentally and physically. Cahill needs to improve. I have no doubt that Luiz will start alongside Terry (along with Cole and Ivanovic who I thought were our two best players) and hopefully with Jose, Luiz will improve defensively and adapt to his game. Great to see Lampard finally playing, he will be a crucial factor with so many young players and it's important that he's ready for every game.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

COC 2nd Round Draw.

Carlisle v Leicester
Doncaster v Leeds
N. Forest v Millwall
Sunderland v MK Dons
West Brom v Newport County
Bristol City v Crystal Palace
Peterborough v Reading
Barnsley v Southampton
Burton v Fulham
Burnley v Preston
Liverpool v Notts County
Norwich v Bury
Leyton Orient v Hull
Everton v Stevenage
Stoke v Walsall
Huddersfield v Charlton
Villa v Rotherham
Tranmere v Bolton
Morecambe v Newcastle
QPR v Swindon
Derby v Brentford
Watford v Bournemouth
Yeovil v Birmingham
Acc Stanley v Cardiff
West Ham v Cheltenham


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Stevenage are going to do you, Mozza.

And yeah, Rock313AE, Luiz definitely starts ahead of the incredibly average Cahill. Hell, move Ivanovic to centre back and play Azpilicueta at right back before using Cahill. He's good at blocking and last minute clearances, but he isn't very good at anything else. Will always have time for him for his performance in Munich, but he just screams average.

Team is young, team is still learning to play with each other, no problem. Good to lose in this manner now rather than during the season. The way Madrid passed the ball though... Can only look on in envy. I would love us to play nearly as good as that in the future.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> COC 2nd Round Draw.
> 
> Carlisle v Leicester
> Doncaster v Leeds
> N. Forest v Millwall
> Sunderland v MK Dons
> West Brom v Newport County
> Bristol City v Crystal Palace
> Peterborough v Reading
> Barnsley v Southampton
> Burton v Fulham
> Burnley v Preston
> Liverpool v Notts County
> Norwich v Bury
> Leyton Orient v Hull
> Everton v Stevenage
> Stoke v Walsall
> Huddersfield v Charlton
> Villa v Rotherham
> Tranmere v Bolton
> Morecambe v Newcastle
> QPR v Swindon
> Derby v Brentford
> Watford v Bournemouth
> Yeovil v Birmingham
> Acc Stanley v Cardiff
> West Ham v Cheltenham


That was so confusing to watch without sound. It seemed as though somebody was just making it up as they went along because names appeared on the screen before they took the... cubes, for some reason, out.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well, I'm definitely going to our next league cup game. I'm taking a copy of Gunner's book so I can get it signed. Hopefully I can get a seat behind the away dug out at Carra Rud to save any hassle.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Burnley away. Oh yes!8*D Monday night was amazing at Deepdale. Turf Moor has to be done too.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Villa v Rotherham, a repeat of the first ever League Cup final. :redknapp


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's come back around quick, CS this sunday hoping some of the kids get a run out not like we have much choice otherwise :moyes2


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

wouldnt mind seeing something like this

de gea

rafael ferdinand vidic evra

carrick anderson

zaha kagawa januzaj

rvp​


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> wouldnt mind seeing something like this
> 
> de gea
> 
> rafael ferdinand vidic evra
> 
> carrick anderson
> 
> zaha kagawa januzaj
> 
> rvp​




Are you trying to kill anderson? he's had enough games in pre season to last him a whole season.

I'd like welbeck to start over rvp tbh :side:


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*No way Januzaj starts. Doubt Rio and Vidic both start too. Zaha probably will though.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Young will start whoever if any are fit from smalling, jones and evans will start.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

yeah i forgot about Rio's testimonial tomorrow which im guessing he'll start alongside vidic, so most likely will be evans with either smalling or jones on sunday

And yeah Januzaj most likely wont start, but i'd much rather see him than Young


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So Hull City AFC apparently want to change their name to Hull City Tigers or just the Hull Tigers. Hope that means they keep the black and orange stripes otatosmiley


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal drawn against Fenerbache in the CL qualifiers. I can see that being a potential banana skin for us, particularly the away leg. Should still get through though, provided we strengthen before then which looks doubtful right now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Fargerov said:


> So Hull City AFC apparently want to change their name to Hull City Tigers or just the Hull Tigers. Hope that means they keep the black and orange stripes otatosmiley


:lmao :lmao :lmao






along with the arsenal away boyz, one of the most cringeworthy things seen in football


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

"I don't know which is gayer. This chant, or having sex with men.﻿"

:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


>


:bigron


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

team for tonight



> De Gea; Fabio, Ferdinand, Smalling, Buttner; Valencia, Cleverley, Anderson, Kagawa, Januzaj; Henriquez
> Subs: Giggs, Jones, Zaha, Lingard, Carrick, Evans, Bebe, M.Keane, Lindegaard


looking forward to seeing how Kagawa links up with Januzaj


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Dzeko's definitely starting the first game of the season right? Fantasy football beckons.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Those BTSport motherfuckers just insulted the great legend known as Bebe! How dare they!? He's The Woodward's master plan!

They'll regret their petulant comments one day! One day soon!

All hail The Bebe!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Why is hargreaves a commentator he's so fucking dull, btsport already out shitting the shite that is ITV :wilkins


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

BT sport commentator already fucking up the pronunciation of januzaj's name


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sevilla 1-0 up after some lackluster defending from United. Good bit of play from Sevilla though, lovely through ball.

Make that 2-0. None of the players give a fuck, lol.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:moyes1


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

if moyes needed any indication that we need another central midfielder, Sevilla who played 24 hours ago are walking through a midfield of cleverley and anderson

and hargreaves is getting annoying, claiming he trained with januzaj, despite getting his name wrong, and the fact that januzaj joined in the same summer as hargreaves left

and buttner is shite :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LMAO @ UNITED.

On dat David Moyes time.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What a sour puss that Ferdinand guy is. How about a smile for the camera for your testimonial ya grumpy fuck.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Holy shit :lmao. They deserved this


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

do they know anything these BT commentators, going on about buttner not getting a premier league medal as he didnt play enough games. When actually that rule was gotten rid of last season


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

My god Valencia is WOAT.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just fold the club now. Shower of shit.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

get Januzaj in the first team now, or risk losing him.

Brilliant work to make that goal for valencia there


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EGame said:


> My god Valencia is WOAT.


Genuinely think he's been one of our best players.

JANUZAJ

:mark:

>>>>INIESTA


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Janu&Z$eye >>>> W3lb3ck


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EGame said:


> My god Valencia is WOAT.


:gabby


YANOOZADGE or however it's pronounced is GOAT on FM, looks pretty good irl too


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

what is hargreaves on about?? saying buttner has been one of the best players today fpalm

the goal










its pronounced yan-a-zay


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sevilla pounding datass


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I don't know what's more painful... seeing how blatantly obvious (MORE OBVIOUS) it is we need a new midfielder after losing 3-1 to a team that played 24 hours ago or the fact these BTSport commentators are abysmal.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

http://hasmoyesbeensackedyet.co.uk/


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

If United can't even beat the team that finished 9th in La Liga, then how are they gonna beat the Champions of the entire F.A on Sunday?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Foreshadowed said:


> I don't know what's more painful... seeing how blatantly obvious (MORE OBVIOUS) it is we need a new midfielder after losing 3-1 to a team that played 24 hours ago or the fact these BTSport commentators are abysmal.


Definitely the first.



Donnacha said:


> If United can't even beat the team that finished 9th in La Liga, then how are they gonna beat the Champions of the entire F.A on Sunday?


lol'd.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Januzaj gets MOTM for us


















Result doesnt really matter, we played the second half without a striker. The team on sunday will be very different.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Owen Hargreaves has the weirdest voice


----------



## EskiBhoy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Am I the only person not on the Januzaj hype train?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

FUAAARRKKKKKK Jamie Carragher got a retirement present from Messi. 










Lucky fuck, makes retiring worth it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Adnan is pure class, buttner is fucking abysmal and fabio isn't much better lets just get baines in now.

I'd be chuffed with fellaini and any other CM right about now. cabaye, mccarthy, gustavo or anyone.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Adnan is pure class, buttner is fucking abysmal and fabio isn't much better lets just get baines in now.
> 
> I'd be chuffed with fellaini and any other CM right about now. cabaye, mccarthy, *gustavo* or anyone.


Back off :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlexHumph said:


> Back off :wenger


He's more of a DM anyway we don't buy CM's what's the chance we will buy a defensive midfieler.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Adnan is pure class, buttner is fucking abysmal and fabio isn't much better lets just get baines in now.
> 
> *I'd be chuffed with fellaini* and any other CM right about now. cabaye, mccarthy, gustavo or anyone.


Yep, I'm actually desperate for him now. That's how bad it's gotten.

Him and Carrick screening the defence might not be too bad.


----------



## Razor King

United fans, how does it feel to be Arsenal fans? Uncertainty, lack of movement, and everything in the dark. You guys have the luxury of still being favorites, we don't. <cries>


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

_"We're not so different, you and I..."
_
(If you look past the trophies.)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










:lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You just wanted to post that entire page didn't you United 07, it wasn't for the picture mistake :darren



united_07 said:


> Januzaj gets MOTM for us


That skill is easy to do. Even Gunner could do that. It proves nothing :arry

What was Rio's surprise then? Was it Man Utd getting spanked by a mid-table tv money starved La Liga side? :vince2


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EskiBhoy said:


> Am I the only person not on the Januzaj hype train?


Yes you're too busy driving the Samaras bandwagon that has zero passengers.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Agger new vice captain.  fuck off barca :kobe3


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Richard Keys said:


> You just wanted to post that entire page didn't you United 07, it wasn't for the picture mistake :darren
> 
> 
> What was Rio's surprise then? Was it Man Utd getting spanked by a mid-table tv money starved La Liga side? :vince2


:lmao i copied it from a united forum


and dont know what happened to the surprise, unless the surprise was boris becker, dynamo or tinchy stryder coming on the pitch fpalm


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What is this City/Arsenal game today? Is it just a friendly?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

what else could it be?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EGame said:


> What is this City/Arsenal game today? Is it just a friendly?


Arsenal are putting Wilshere on the line, City are putting Jovetic on the line.

WINNER TAKES ALL.

I should book pre-season. :no:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> what else could it be?


Interdasting.

Strange friendly to have at this time, that's all.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I hate pre-season games with two clubs from the same league.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal to win 3-1 and further make Arsene believe he already has all the pieces he needs to challenge for that trophy. :argh:


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hope so.

I want them to have a good start to the season so that they don't feel the need to bring in anybody, only to see their form collapse after September 1st.


----------



## Mikey Damage

We are going to lose today. Probably 2-0. Maybe that will speed up the transfer urgency after another loss today combined with the last place finish in the emirates cup. But I doubt it. 

Hopeful for no injuries. We are way too thin to suffer another injury. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Have the lineups been announced yet?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Chezzer

Sagna kos per Gibbs

Arteta Ramsey

Wilshere

Theo podol ox

Cazorla, giroud, Hayden, Perez, zelalem, fappy, and jenkinson on the bench

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










No Barry or Sinclair on the day they are both rumoured to be leaving.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

hart
zab vinny lescott clichy
yaya fernandinho
milner negredo silva
dzeko

lineup similar to that.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The woman on my stream just confirmed City are without Gareth BALE today... wtf!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

itk!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

THEEEEOOOOOOO. 

Can't believe we almost sold him for nothing to Liverpool. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage

wkdsoul said:


> The woman on my stream just confirmed City are without Gareth BALE today... wtf!


Hey. That's Terri Leigh. I will let her mix up whatever names she wants. :ass

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> Stevenage are going to do you, Mozza.


Joel is starting to crack.


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal raping City right now. Wow.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

no wonder we're in the market for another cb. defense has been dire. lescott, clichy not paying attention, vinny doesn't deal with the long ball. dominated the game but arsenal have had 3 chances and taken them all. once again we don't take any of our chances.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOL City.



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 32m
> #LFC team to face @celticfc: Mignolet, Johnson, Toure, Wisdom, Enrique, Lucas, Gerrard, Allen, Downing, Aspas, Coutinho.
> 
> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 32m
> #LFC subs v @celticfc: Jones, Alberto, Assaidi, Henderson, Sturridge, Coates, Borini, Sterling, Kelly, Flanagan, Ibe.


Final pre-season game for the pre-season GOATS.

:sturridge


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> LOL City.
> 
> 
> 
> *Final pre-season game for the pre-season GOATS.*
> 
> :sturridge


Reality kicks in next week with dropped points vs Stoke :brodgers


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

City's pre-season has been nothing short of disappointing.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> Reality kicks in next week with dropped points vs Stoke :brodgers


After that 1-1 draw we'll be top of the table due to alphabetical order until 4.50pm at least. Our year afternoon. :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

negredo is much, much stronger then he looks. just pushes koscielny off the ball with relative ease for the nice finish.

bar 3 horrid defensive blunders we've played well.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oh is that 3-1 Arsenal? This team disappoints me even in victory. Now is not the time for a good result against the favorite (I feel) for the EPL. Now is the time for them to lose 9-0 so Arsene goes into a frenzy of spending and bucks up the Suarez bid!


----------



## Mikey Damage

That was impressive by negredo. 

Ramsey has looked immense this preseason. I called him the 6th best player for this season and I might have to up him. He looks poised for a brilliant season. 

And then off to barca next summer. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Southampton 4-3 Real Sociedad

We played well, defended like trash. Same old. But Luke Shaw hurt his knee. Hope it isn't bad. Danny Fox at left back fpalm


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuck sake.. :no:


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Big, strong, black striker makes a fool out of our defenders. 

Some things never change.

:carra


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EGame said:


> City's pre-season has been nothing short of disappointing.


Yet the bastards are going to win the league.



Donnacha said:


> After that 1-1 draw we'll be top of the table due to alphabetical order until 4.50pm at least. Our year afternoon. :brodgers


Well you're movin' on up
To the top of league
To a delux position for the afternoon
Liverpool are movin' on up
To the top of league
But they're gonna be back in midtable very soon

Suarez don't wanna be there
Sturridge is about to whine
Gerrard is always injured
Coutinho about to lose his shine
You're always missing the target
Are you gonna learn your lesson?
But don't you worry, cause Brendan don't care
As long as you win dat possession

Well you're movin' on up
To the top of league
To a delux position for the afternoon
Liverpool are movin' on up
To the top of league
But they're gonna be back in midtable very soon


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



R.Scorpio said:


> Southampton 4-3 Real Sociedad
> 
> We played well, defended like trash. Same old.* But Luke Shaw hurt his knee. Hope it isn't bad. Danny Fox at left back* fpalm


Great


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Soldado scores penalty for Spurs, 1-0. IT BEGINS.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

These ITV commentators are really on Soldado's dick today, LOOK AT THE WAY HE TIES UP HIS LACES BAH GAWD WHAT A PLAYER


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> Well you're movin' on up
> To the top of league
> To a delux position for the afternoon
> Liverpool are movin' on up
> To the top of league
> But they're gonna be back in midtable very soon
> 
> Suarez don't wanna be there
> Sturridge is about to whine
> Gerrard is always injured
> Coutinho about to lose his shine
> You're always missing the target
> Are you gonna learn your lesson?
> But don't you worry, cause Brendan don't care
> As long as you win dat possession
> 
> Well you're movin' on up
> To the top of league
> To a delux position for the afternoon
> Liverpool are movin' on up
> To the top of league
> But they're gonna be back in midtable very soon


:wilkins :terry

You see Mozza, this is why Joel is a mod and you're not. :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> :wilkins :terry
> 
> You see Mozza, this is why Joel is a mod and you're not. :brodgers


















*
SOOOOOOOOOOON*​
I did more in my few hours than he's done in his entire stint.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> These ITV commentators are really on Soldado's dick today, LOOK AT THE WAY HE TIES UP HIS LACES BAH GAWD WHAT A PLAYER


ITV commentators are the worst, not just today but every day.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

setanta stream had someone from arsenal commentating. hearing 'we' on a broadcast when commentating is horrid.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Kolo and Coutinho were the only ones who looked up for it today. It's a little disconcerting we couldn't put at least one past Celtic's B team . But whatever, main event starts next week.

Kolos' got some pace on him for a 32 year old


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

btw I don't know if it's been discussed but I assume everyone is in agreement that goal line technology being introduced is a good thing right?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not if they're using the same system being used in the ashes.

Hutz


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

If it runs as well as they say it will, I'm in favour of it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> btw I don't know if it's been discussed but I assume everyone is in agreement that goal line technology being introduced is a good thing right?


We'll see when the first big "Was it over or was it not?" challenge comes in.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> btw I don't know if it's been discussed but I assume everyone is in agreement that goal line technology being introduced is a good thing right?


as long as there's no hotspot, third umpire and hawkeye used with referees call, yes.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*It'll clear up like 2 or 3 decisions a season but 2 or 3 less costly mistakes and that's a good thing. I've no idea where they got the 30 something figure that I heard get dropped in the press conference about it the other day. There's still gonna be horrible decisions that decide games on likely a weekly basis though.*


----------



## MyWord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Man Utd have had a terrible summer and it will affect their league form. I think summers are highly important for clubs and you can see it though out the division. The best example is last season when City bought poorly (Nasty aside) and there was boardroom drama between Mancini and Marwood(?) leading to them having a poor season in comparison to their previous season. Man Utd bought one of the top strikers in the world and won the league, Arsenal lost one of the top strikers in the world end up going from 3rd to 4th by the skin of their teeth.

*Prediction*: City then Utd then Chelsea but the gap from 2nd to 3rd will be much closer than the gap between 1st and 2nd. However I don’t see this as the worst thing in the world. I am used to winning being a Utd fan however as long as I can see the club trying to progress then I can take a few seasons without a trophy and the fact we’ve looked into central midfielders and left backs shows that we’ve finally identified the weaknesses in our squad after so many years.

Tomorrows match is a weird one because it is kind of ‘must win’ in a sense. We win and everybody will say ‘it’s just the community shield’ and their right but if we lose we get the pressure of losing our first ‘trophy’/ match under Moyes and there will be questions of the players etc... It will be unwarranted and unfair pressure but it is pressure I’d rather not have before facing an underrated Swansea side who I believe would challenge for top 6 if they didn’t have Europa League to distract them. 

*Other predictions*: Palace, Stoke and Hull to go down. I think Everton will have their best season since 04/05 as I think a change in management/ideas is just what they needed. Martinez was a brilliant choice to progress this club forward. I don’t know what to think with Liverpool. I can see they have improved but so have most sides around them. I’d go for them to end up in the same position as last year but much closer points wise to 4th which is good in my opinion at least, but I can see how it would be a disappointment to others.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



MyWord said:


> I think Everton will have their best season since 04/05 as I think a change in management/ideas is just what they needed. Martinez was a brilliant choice to progress this club forward.


Keep talking sense like this and you'll be a welcome addition on here. (Y)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

eto'o set to join everton

source: joal.com

score to live


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



MyWord said:


> Man Utd have had a terrible summer and it will affect their league form. I think summers are highly important for clubs and you can see it though out the division. The best example is last season when City bought poorly (Nasty aside) and there was boardroom drama between Mancini and Marwood(?) leading to them having a poor season in comparison to their previous season. Man Utd bought one of the top strikers in the world and won the league, Arsenal lost one of the top strikers in the world end up going from 3rd to 4th by the skin of their teeth.
> 
> *Prediction*: *City then Utd* then Chelsea but the gap from 2nd to 3rd will be much closer than the gap between 1st and 2nd. However I don’t see this as the worst thing in the world. I am used to winning being a Utd fan however as long as I can see the club trying to progress then I can take a few seasons without a trophy and the fact we’ve looked into central midfielders and left backs shows that we’ve finally identified the weaknesses in our squad after so many years.
> 
> Tomorrows match is a weird one because it is kind of ‘must win’ in a sense. We win and everybody will say ‘it’s just the community shield’ and their right but if we lose we get the pressure of losing our first ‘trophy’/ match under Moyes and there will be questions of the players etc... It will be unwarranted and unfair pressure but it is pressure I’d rather not have before facing an underrated Swansea side who I believe would challenge for top 6 if they didn’t have Europa League to distract them.
> 
> *Other predictions*: Palace, Stoke and Hull to go down. I think Everton will have their best season since 04/05 as I think a change in management/ideas is just what they needed. Martinez was a brilliant choice to progress this club forward. I don’t know what to think with Liverpool. I can see they have improved but so have most sides around them. I’d go for them to end up in the same position as last year but much closer points wise to 4th which is good in my opinion at least, but I can see how it would be a disappointment to others.


Very generous putting us in second.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Good to see the Utd fans on here optimistic as ever judging by posts during the last few days.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Goodness, Arsenal's 1st and 3rd goals were so hotsex. I needed a moment. If Rambo decides he wants to live up to his hype, fuck Spurs. We're top 4. Without Suarez.

That Negredo goal was mean. That boy is going to be a troublemaker.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Seabs (or as my iPhone wishes to call you - Swabs) if it wasn't for me and you, the united fans in this thread would be complete fucking mongs. Fortunately only 95% of them are.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

RVP is gonna open up wigan and ram it in tomorrow.

:rvp



Optimistic, pessimistic, whatever you twunts want to say i'd love one of you to say the midfield is fine with a straight face.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah, United is going to go in dry tomorrow on McWigan.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes has just been trolling everyone pre-season. :moyes2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'll legit piss myself with laughter if Wigan beat United.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> I'll legit piss myself with laughter if Wigan beat United.


Not happening, moyes will get that prestigious trophy :moyes1


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We lost to Celtic? For serious?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> We lost to Celtic? For serious?



They are a champions league side :terry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> We lost to Celtic? For serious?





TNA_WWE said:


> They are a champions league side :terry


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:kobe2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Did Samaras play for Celtic?

If he did, obviously Celtic were going to win. You don't beat the Greek Ronaldo.

Unless you have the Greek Psycho.

*cue the gif*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> We lost to Celtic? For serious?


Yes, yes you did.

Again.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


>


So good.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We lost to Celtic because we couldn't put away any of our 22 shots on goal. Old tendencies creeping back again.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Did anyone see yesterday's Daily Mail prediction for United's XI today? Zaha as a lone striker, Carrick & Jones on the wings :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i might watch the game


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*De Gea
Rafael/Vidic/Evans/Evra
Nani/Carrick/Jones/Giggs/Zaha
Van Persie 

I reckon based on who played Friday.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *De Gea
> Rafael/Vidic/Evans/Evra
> Nani/Carrick/Jones/Giggs/Zaha
> Van Persie
> 
> I reckon based on who played Friday.*


apparently this counts as one of rafael's suspended games

also moyes has said nani, along with young, wont be fit.


----------



## CGS

CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


> We lost to Celtic because we couldn't put away any of our 22 shots on goal. Old tendencies creeping back again.


Just in time too. For a second I was starting to believe things might actually be different 

Wigan to own Man U plz


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

disregard my post about rafael not playing, apparently the community shield doesnt count as competitive match so he can play



> DeGea Rafael Vidic Jones Evra Giggs Carrick Cleverley Zaha VPersie Welbeck


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

wigan to win 2-0.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Strong United lineup. Expect them to win 5-0.

:side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jones at centre half, good man Moyes!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

subs bench



> Subs. Lindegaard. Evans. Anderson. Smalling. Valencia. Kagawa. Januzaj


good to see Januzaj recent form rewarded. Surprised Kagawa didnt start


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

bit late now Ed, the 8th has been and gone



> Antonio Valencia will be wearing the no.25 shirt today after requesting to change his squad number


----------



## kingfunkel

Vintage Everton! LB crosses and a classic header


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fantastic header.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rafael injured.

Shoot me.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Keys and Gray covering the game for the mighty Al Jazeera +10.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


> wigan to win 2-0.


:hayden3


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wouldn't it have made more sense to play this at the Etihad or something? looks about 3000 Wigan fans there.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Antonio Valencia will be wearing the no.25 shirt today after requesting to change his squad number. #mufc


Obviously making it available for RONALDO

:mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jesus.....


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:rvp.

Zaha is gonna be some player when he learns not to try everything on his own.

AV25 returns :moyes1


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

MOYES WINNING TROPHIES

:moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Januzaj and Zaha>>>>>Val and young, FACTS.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

A good run out, getting more match practice, it will be interesting to see the lineup next saturday. But certainly wouldnt be comfortable going till january with that midfield.

Hopefully Zaha's injury isnt too bad, im guessing he wont join up with the England team.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> A good run out, getting more match practice, it will be interesting to see the lineup next saturday. But certainly wouldnt be comfortable going till january with that midfield.
> 
> *Hopefully Zaha's injury isnt too bad, im guessing he wont join up with the England team.*


Moyes already using fergies tactics :fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

look who decided to turn up today










TWAT


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What a smug git, did he lose the glazers cheque book on the longest flight ever?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

it aint eazy bein woody.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It is hard juggling been a serial killer and having a normal life....... :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Decent performance. Evra was excellent, rumours of Baines bring out the best in him seemingly.

Would expect a similar team next week. I'd probably play Valencia ahead of Zaha though. Hopefully Nani's fit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I know we need a body or two added to our midfield but i also feel we need another goal threat especially if rooney leaves, unless of course kagawa finally it's the heights he did at dortmund.

Welbeck, zaha, nani etc all need to chip in this season.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Good, tidy performance today. Van Persie's first was delightful


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

^ Such a class goal as well, so un Moyes like that his team scored a brilliant well worked move with great finish cos all knows how to play is hoof ball, was generally shocked by that goal. Clearly just a one off. You good btw T-C? 



TNA_WWE said:


> I know we need a body or two added to our midfield but i also feel we need another goal threat especially if rooney leaves, unless of course kagawa finally it's the heights he did at dortmund.
> 
> Welbeck, zaha, nani etc all need to chip in this season.


I actually don't think goal threat is a issue, we have goal scorers & team create chances just putting them away is an issue, think something worth noting is lot stuff was through middle today & tried opening up game for evra on left flank when needed to use width & tried get something going through right with zaha who can see having a good understanding with rafael who not out for 4-5 weeks with hamstring injury. The lot players in box when got in final 3rd didn't matter if playing out wide through crosses or passing through middle we still had different options in box & werent all static to whch is great to see. So its not like we won't create chance or have enough people to put chances away just need take chances when arrive.

Need move ball bit quicker though in final 3rd but playing 48hours earlier, pre season we had across the globe & all players fitness levels are bit up & down right now I'm not shocked that we played more slower patient possession game. 

Worth noting that we played a high pressing game for good amount of Wigan game, they kept lumping forward anyway to Holt but must of time lost ball due to pressure we applied to them up the field even giggs & RvP who in 30s willing close down players with ball when could, shows it not a age thing it's a commitment to the course, it not willing in mind then game over & if see senior experience players doing it the youngsters will follow & likes of Clev & Welbeck already do that anyway. I've been saying for last 2-3 years need to start playing higher line with pressing high up pitch. Been signs in pre season trying to do it & again today we need to next weekend v Swansea in order to win that game IMO.

Zaha tried bit to hard to impress, should of relaxed & enjoyed game more & let his natural game took over, think hit home a bit, first big game for Manchester United at Wembley as well. He seemed like wanted to impress so bad he ended up over doing it. Sill raw & in exp that bound to make mistakes there a art in being winger play important role, there decisions of when to cut in, when stay wide, when lay off ball quick, to keep it, makes run on outside or inside of the fullbacks. His all ability but not knowledge of these things but comes with time & learning game as gets older I remember Ronaldo exactly same when he first joined us then bang he just got it & soon as he did he never looked back. Zaha be exactly the same his type talent who easily frustrate but his very capable doing something out of nothing to win us a game IMO.

Overall a decent professional display game we showed our class today about doing the job right way so no over doing it, not about winning with 4 & 5 playing silky football. Game was about keeping a clean sheet with good defensive display & get goal mantain our compusure all game & get goal or two & go for there. Its still pre season, we have quality that Wigan dont but we still want to win which we did & now move on to Swansea next weekend. Just the class of players something Moyes will learn & his staff very quickly every game for us we treat with respect & every game want to so well in & win doesn't matter who were facing. I know that fans call it boring but don't win anything playing breath taking football, need have end product & need to be able see through game in the right way in order to just grind out a result & we can do that with quality in side & if players play to their best abilities we expect to do that as that's the mentality of the club.

More delighted that Moyes has least something to claim in his trophy haul doesn't matter that its community shield. Of course it's not a major trophy but still something which tick off box, if lost & didn't put in decent display you know that questions would of been asked & quick jump on it & get on his, team & clubs back. Moyes didn't milk it very humble about it actually all it is is monkey of his back & tiny little taste of want winning stuff is all about.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Absymal game from an entertainment perspective. Hard to take anything from a match where a Championship team play you at Wembley and clearly don't want to be there at all. Never tested and never needed to get out of first gear. Same as last season. Get ahead and then relax. Blah. Zaha looked promising. Decision making you'd expect of a 20 year old winger though. I don't like the idea of Rafael missing a stretch of games and having Jones or Smalling playing RB in big games. Should have beat them more convincingly but whatever.*


----------



## AEA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Match was pretty boring to be honest. Van Persie first was great.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

A real shame about the Rafael injury, he's looked good in pre-season and I was hoping the injuries would be put behind him. He didn't look right after the tackle from McClean though and I've read he'll be out for at least 4 weeks. That is a blow but maybe this is a chance for Fabio to impress? I don't want to see Jones or Smalling at right back again.

A comfortable performance from United but Wigan didn't really play that well and their direct football was so ineffective that it made the match so one-sided (which would be boring for the neutrals watching the match). Vidic and Smalling were solid at the back and Evra had one of his best games in a while both in attack and defensively. The Baines rumours definitely motivated him so lets hope that continues.

Carrick was so composed on the ball and his passing was sublime today, Giggs had a good game as did Cleverley, Van Persie was clinical and the first goal was a brilliant header. Zaha showed promise but like many have said, he will need time to make the right decisions. It was good to see Januzaj get a run-out, which was warranted from his pre-season form.

Good to see Moyes lift his first piece of silverware even if it is only the Community Shield. Still, a good start.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Wahey! Since Moyes is in charge now, I'm counting this a proper trophy.

We are the chaaaampions!


----------



## TAR

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Again with the ridiculous comparisons, comparing Januzaj with Beckham :lmao nothing alike

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Manchester-United-starlet-Adnan-Januzaj.html


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TheHype said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










EDIT: According to the commentator for our win over Betis, one of their players spat at Jelavic and this happened..


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

DAT CROAT SWAG.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Orstein says Arsenal haven't even bid for Gustavo. 

What. 
The. 
Fuck. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

lolsenal


----------



## Razor King

I don't care if we get Gustavo or not, as long as we get Suaraz. Oh wait, we're not getting him too! :wenger


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Razor King said:


> I don't care if we get Gustavo or not, as long as we get Suaraz. Oh wait, we're not getting him too! :wenger


Just wait until you get THIERRY back on loan again. All will be well.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal were never going to get Suarez . All the hilarity around the 40,000,001 bid showed they never had any interest in being serious with the transfer.

Can't wait to see who Wenger scrambles for on deadline day.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BANKSY said:


> Arsenal were never going to get Suarez . All the hilarity around the 40,000,001 bid showed they never had any interest in being serious with the transfer.
> 
> Can't wait to see who Wenger scrambles for on deadline day.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BANKSY said:


> Arsenal were never going to get Suarez . All the hilarity around the 40,000,001 bid showed they never had any interest in being serious with the transfer.
> 
> Can't wait to see who Wenger scrambles for on deadline day.


:wenger probably thought it was an actual release clause, it's really sad if he missed out on Higuain so he can try pursuing Suarez and now he's left with nothing.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No, clearly he knew exactly what the clause was. Essentially if you have a release clause of 40 mil then you only have to pay 40 mil. If a clause says that any offers more than 40 mil must be spoken to with the player then you have to tack on more than 40 mil, with 40,000,001 being the lowest you can "reasonably" go with that. Arsenal/Suarez/his agent/whoever clearly thought that if Suarez kicked up enough stink then Liverpool would buckle and sell for that 40 mil figure.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Manchester United are close to tying Adnan Januzaj to a long-term contract to recognise his emergence as a player Sir Alex Ferguson has described as "one of the most promising talents" to come through the club's youth team.
> 
> Januzaj, an 18-year-old Belgian signed from Anderlecht two years ago, came on for Robin van Persie as a substitute in the Community Shield on Sunday and will be part of David Moyes's squad when the Premier League champions begin their defence at Swansea City on Saturday.
> 
> United are keen to recognise his potential and not risk losing him in the manner of Paul Pogba, who was also highly rated by United's coaching staff but offered only a small salary and eventually left for Juventus. Talks have already taken place about a new contract and an agreement is not far off.
> 
> Januzaj, an attacking, left-footed wide player, has played a prominent part in United's pre-season schedule, with Moyes and previously Ferguson confident he is ready to move up to the first-team squad.
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/aug/14/manchester-united-adnan-januzaj


:moyes2


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*As good as a new signing right lads? :moyes2*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

tbh i'd rather see him starting games than bringing in some of the players with been linked with :side:


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*We've been linked with players? Where has this come from?*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Heard about Januzaj showing promise. Be good to produce another future first team player through the academy and he'll likely get chances this season based on the inconsistent nature of our wingers.

In lighter news, Nick Collins falling over on live TV:






Not quite Del Boy going through the bar mind you.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Adnan Januzaj, beautiful Belgian name.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

For fuck sake another Belgian. If they don't win the World Cup in the next 8 years they missed one hell of an opportunity.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Please sign Adnan :giroud

The great United hope.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Edit: Drunken Nonsense


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*SHEP SHEP SHEP SHEP*

LOOK. GOALZY ALTIDORE. Against Begovic, to boot. 










Finished with a hat trick. He was incredible today. Poor Fulham. They're fucked this weekend.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

fuark that fk. i saw the hattrick last night but that fk is sex. Shame he's behind Larsson and Gardner if they play but if we buy a CM i can see Jozy on fks for us.


Bent having a medical at fulham so he's obviously going to score against us on his debut. Twice, just like Charlton all over again. Then we'll get relegated :jose


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The Bent & Berbs connection.

Best for him to move away with it clearly looking like Helenius is above him in Lambert's pecking order of strikers as well as Benteke of course. I think his wages were an issue for a lot of potential buyers. He will be hungry at Fulham to try and get back into the England picture before the World Cup.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

arteta apparently out for a month

but when he comes back he'll be like a new signing.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lambert has been wanted to get rid of Bent for so long, finally he goes. Hope he does well at Fulham though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just watched the ending to the 2011/12 season on Premier league years. Shit still gives me goosebumps.



Kiz said:


> arteta apparently out for a month
> 
> but when he comes back he'll be like a new signing.


LOLARSENAL. Im more than certain Wegner is gonna go crazy on deadline day.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Bent & Berbatov is a wierd front line to have. Does anyone even play 2 central strikers anymore?*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

and taarabt behind them.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Well at least they have Sidwell behind them to make everything alright.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Just watched the ending to the 2011/12 season on Premier league years. Shit still gives me goosebumps.


It's bullshit, man. They barely acknowledge we won the Champions League. Every other year they are showing Liverpool coming back from 3 down, or van der Sar saving Anelka. They even show when the Prem teams lose. It's like they thought, "Chelsea won? Fuck that, just give the a little mention at the end to explain why Spurs got fucked but no footage of it actually happening. No, not having none of that. They're not northern". I'm mad, yo 

Berba does like to drop deep, so I guess it could work.

Bent
Taarabt Berba Ruiz​


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










David James so crazy.......................LOL at United finishing that high.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> Berba does like to drop deep, so I guess it could work.
> 
> Bent
> Taarabt Berba Ruiz​


Can see that. It makes up for their lack of real midfield talent. Sidwell, Boateng in the centre. They've got Duffer still but he's not the player he was. They have Riise & Reither to get forward from full back too so it makes sense them going the 4-2-3-1 route.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

BBC are saying Rooney has travelled with the team and is expected to be on the bench tomorrow


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> BBC are saying Rooney has travelled with the team and is expected to be on the bench tomorrow


He'll score the winner....


De Gea, Jones, Rio, Vidic, Evra, Val/Zaha, Cleverley, Carrick, Giggs, Welbeck, RVP

Bench - Anders, Evans, Smalling, Anderson, Val/Zaha, Kagawa and Rooney.

Is Nani fit?


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*That's the team I expect. Don't see Kagawa stating after flying to and back from Japan in the week. Zaha will start if he's fit. Draw will do.*


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> He'll score the winner....
> 
> 
> De Gea, Jones, Rio, Vidic, Evra, Val/Zaha, Cleverley, Carrick, Giggs, Welbeck, RVP
> 
> Bench - Anders, Evans, Smalling, Anderson, Val/Zaha, Kagawa and Rooney.
> 
> Is Nani fit?


That's what I have team & bench at as well, agree with seabs that zaha at RW over Toni who imombe on the bench though. 

I expect us to play high up & pressure high up as well, best way to go about beating Swansea. From there Moyes tell side to over crowd middle & welbeck come inside to allow evra to make space up on left flank. Zaha keep natural width on right so expect him play quote high up & wide, jones won't push on to much IMO. He will only advance when have ball & play more possession game otherwise don't expect ever go beyond Zaha unless he does so on a counter attack.

Clev need push up, his mobility may be crucial as able pinch ball & move it on quickly which where Giggs need to be at his best, with everybody in middle be hard find any space, RvP make movement so giggs need find space ASAP & then find right pass from there.

Think subs may actually play big role in how game ends, look at that bench does have match winners on it, ideally I actually think this game made for kagawa, when Giggs comes off this game may suit kagawa really well just cos be so much play in middle & have options to stretch out wide & RvP making runs off the CBS & after watching us this season whoever plays off CF they stay very centrally & close to no9 which exactly what kagawa did when he was at BvB. He also can press high up it just shame he had no time to get into swings thing in pre season & had long ass flight to Japan & back mid week so going to be rusty as hell if/when he comes on.

I'm nervous but excited about the game tomorrow, just glad the PL & football is back.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We're coming 5th, maybe even 6th, this year will suck.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Bent & Berbatov is a wierd front line to have. Does anyone even play 2 central strikers anymore?*


PDC wants to when Fletcher is back. Especially with Sessegnon not being consistent.



> *Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 9h
> 
> @SAFCofficial <= Are you ready my team for tomorrow
> 
> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 3h
> 
> Trabzonspor's fans support Sunderland this season.I love them very much.
> 
> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 2h
> 
> Our horror film is starting.Everybody will fear from us. #Sunderland #SAFC #Haway #TheLads
> *


im excited for tomorrow now







mate)


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlexHumph said:


> We're coming 5th, maybe even 6th, this year will suck.


Wouldn't count Arsenal out just yet. Not until the window closes thats for sure. Wegner is still a genius


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Looking at the odds for tomorrow, I'm not really sure why United are such small favorites. I figured Vegas would be pegging them bigger than they are. Same goes for Everton. While Arsenal and Liverpool are like 3/1 favorites. It's the simple things like this I just don't understand


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CNew2 said:


> Looking at the odds for tomorrow, I'm not really sure why United are such small favorites. I figured Vegas would be pegging them bigger than they are. Same goes for Everton. While Arsenal and Liverpool are like 3/1 favorites. It's the simple things like this I just don't understand


The fact that we're favourites is ridiculous.

It's going to be a massacre.

De Gea

Jones Ferdinand Vidic Evra

Valencia Carrick Cleverley Giggs

RVP Welbeck​
I'd be shocked if that isn't the team. Rooney wont start and shouldn't. If Nani's fit I'd like to see him play but it's not looking like he is. I really want to see Valencia given a chance to back to his best, Zaha looked pretty poor in the last two games so I'd start him on the bench. Jones will probably get the nod over Fabio, sadly. I have a feeling Moyes is going to play Jones as much as possible this year, he's so highly regarded as a talent throughout the club. I just hope it's at CB.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

the guardian writers have made their predictions

http://www.theguardian.com/football...eague-predictions-guardian-writers?CMP=twt_gu

Laura Taylor, who at the end of last season went for Di Canio as manager of the year and Coutinho as player of the year. This year has predicted Spurs to win the league, Ben Arfa for POTY ('Capable of eclipsing Rooney, Bale and even Suárez.'), and for what she is most looking forward to about the season is Santon being switched to right back...


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 2h
> 
> Our horror film is starting.Everybody will fear from us. #Sunderland #SAFC #Haway #TheLads


*I love this guy so much.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

#Haway #TheLads

:lmao

I'll bet he treats his mother well.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That Taylor has to be on the wind-up there. Also, female football journalists? :blatter

That Amy Lawrence seems to have her head screwed on though (Y)

#Haway #TheLads :lol


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *I love this guy so much.*


Seconded, this guy is my favourite footballer of this season already. #haway #thelads #mate


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm more excited about watching soccer saturday than i am for the prem starting which is strange. That will probably change come 3 o'clock.

Still hate BT sport or more the fact i don't have it.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Still hate BT sport or more the fact i don't have it.


Stream it, brah.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Virgin struck a deal and now I get BT Sports :hb


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlexHumph said:


> Virgin struck a deal and now I get BT Sports :hb


Free? fuck sky if that's the case, i'll probably get it at some point since i had epsn anyway.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm watching Premier League Years '12-'13... Why the hell am I listening to a random man doing the narration and not Georgie Thompson? She's still a Sky employee there is no excuse. Sky fucked up here.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> I'm watching Premier League Years '12-'13... Why the hell am I listening to a random man doing the narration and not Georgie Thompson? She's still a Sky employee there is no excuse. Sky fucked up here.


Got that sky+ missed the previous years regardless of how it ended i still wanted to watch it, they should have gotten one of the other female presenters to narrate or atleast :gnev :giroud


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Got in last night after I'd been out and ended up watching that till half 5 in the morning, forgot how GOAT Lowton and Jeromes goals were.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlexHumph said:


> Got in last night after I'd been out and ended up watching that till half 5 in the morning, forgot how GOAT Lowton and Jeromes goals were.


Did it show vermaelens woat mistake that led to an :rvp goal.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yes, yes it did bama2


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:terry 

Watched that one earlier as well. So many GOAT goals I forgot about


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






Don't remember that getting too much attention but it was sweet.

RVPs against Villa was nothing special like.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Tomorrow is the most magical dayyyyyy of the year!

nothing more exciting to start the season than liverpool vs stoke city


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The league's most beautiful team ripping apart the league's most hated team.

Great way to start if you ask me.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Since it is now Saturday and it is officially PREMIER LEAGUE day, I've been watching a ton of Everton videos and I'm so stoked for tomorrow :mark:

EARLY GAME, SOCCER SATURDAY, THE TOFFEES, MATCH OF THE DAY, BANTER ON HERE, FFS!!! 






Fellaini beating United on his own, Naismith bringing the derby to 2-2 after being 2-0 down, 2 goals in the 90th minute to beat Spurs 2-1 at home, Baines freekick against Newcastle, Mirallas getting the ball in his own half and taking on Stoke before slotting away, the 96 tribute at Goodison. Fuck, even getting played off the park by Wigan 3-0 in the F.A Cup.

I missed the highs and the lows. 

FOOTBALLLLLLLLL :mark:


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Didn't realise Swansea were considered the most beautiful team :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> The league's most beautiful team ripping apart the league's most hated team.
> 
> Great way to start if you ask me.


yeah, i guess i gotta agree with that

cant wait for liverpool to get what they deserve from stoke 8*D


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> The league's most beautiful team ripping apart the league's most hated team.
> 
> Great way to start if you ask me.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



JOAL.COM said:


> yeah, i guess i gotta agree with that
> 
> cant wait for liverpool to get what they deserve from stoke 8*D


Possession and 3 Points?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool to be top of the league by 3pm tomorrow 

Gonna be a great moment :brodgers


----------



## MyWord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Tough start against Swansea tomorrow. I’ll go for a 2 – 1 United victory. I can understand why fans are pessimistic however we are champions. The players have been there, done that and there is no substitute for experience. I think Bony will have a Benteke like season this season but having just flown to New York and back to play Mexico, I actually doubt he’ll even start tomorrow.



Irish Jet said:


> De Gea
> 
> Jones Ferdinand Vidic Evra
> 
> Valencia Carrick Cleverley Giggs
> 
> RVP Welbeck​


This is probably the team that will start although I would prefer Kagawa over Welbeck. Also I recently read that Valencia was a CM before he came to Europe and he still plays there for Ecuador. I’d like to see him play a few games for United in that position although this is obviously not the time to start experimenting.

Elsewhere I don’t expect many surprises. Norwich had a very good home record last season only losing four so will be tough to beat. With Bassong out it may be down to how well Ruddy plays but I’ll go for a draw. Liverpool vs Stoke will be 90 minutes of Stoke behind the ball, soak up pressure giving Liverpool very little room to play and try to nick a goal from a free kicks/corners. The match really needs an early Liverpool goal. Both Hull and Newcastle seasons start next Saturday.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Twelve hours to go :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

going out for dinner + drinks so i might not be able to watch the game :jose Unless i can convince her to watch the football after we watch the rugby in which case, wooooooooo.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Flash a bit of Gerrard and she may be gushing Rus.

Bledisloe then Premier League :mark:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

haha, not like that mate. Just a friend, catching up. Might record it and watch when i stumble home.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So I'm looking on the BBC website and somehow Stoke, Sunderland, Southampton and Spurs have got up/down arrows next to their name indicating their position has changed despiting not playing any games yet. Not sure how that works. Then again it's like 6am and my vision is a little blurry so who knows whats going on



Rush said:


> haha, not like that mate. Just a friend, catching up. *Might record it and watch when i stumble home*.


Kinky, maybe upload it so we can all watch it together :brodgers


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> FOOTBALLLLLLLLL :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Word on twitter is Arsenal is starting Jack n Coke, Ramsey, and AOC in the midfield. Fuarking great. Villa are already 1-0 via a counter attack goal. Wilshere doesn't have the dedication to defensive responsibilities to be playing the holding midfielder. This is some shit. 

Arsene better be kicking himself for passing up on Gustavo. Fitting, the same day that Gustavo signs for Wolfsburg, we lose Arteta for a minimum of six weeks. Possibly longer. Brilliant.

Anyway. Here is probably the Arsenal XI vs Villa

--------Chezzer

Jenk - Kos - Per - Gibbs

----JackNCoke-Ramsey----

-------- AOC -----------

Theo --- Giroud --- Podol/Santi

Not sure if Santi starts with his trip to Ecuador on Wednesday. Maybe, we'll see.

So many injuries. If one of our back four go down, oh man. Fuarked hard.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The football. It's gonna' move.

:mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

wenger didn't pass up on gustavo at all. arsenal were never in the race by the looks of it


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I wouldnt mind seeing something like this tonight, but it wont happen

de Gea

Fabio Rio Vidic Evra

cleverley carrick

zaha welbeck januzaj

rvp​

kagawa never seems to start when returning from an international break


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






TODAY WOO.

Heading down to the match in a couple of hours. My first home game under Di Canio actually :hb

I'd take a draw for sure, but anything positive performance wise is good. Especially after watching the tail end of the MoN era and the incredible negativity.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The Reds team in full is: Mignolet, Enrique, Agger, Toure, Johnson, Gerrard, Lucas, Henderson, Aspas, Coutinho, Sturridge.

Substitutes: Jones, Wisdom, Allen, Alberto, Ibe, Sterling, Borini.

HERE WE GO :mark:


----------



## Endors Toi

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Kind of frustrating that I have to wait until Monday night for our first game... and I'll be working at the time anyway. Going to have to record it and pretend to watch it live when I get home.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So Stupidly I agreed to Referee a Veterans Charity game this afternoon meaning I'm gonna miss the second half of the Liverpool/Stoke game... Fuck Sake


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Stoke City XI: Begovic, Pieters, Huth, Shawcross, Cameron, Whelan, N'Zonzi, Palacios, Etherington, Walters, Crouch


Where are the goals going to come from? Stoke needs a #10.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*TODAY

I R EXCITE*


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> I wouldnt mind seeing something like this tonight, but it wont happen
> 
> de Gea
> 
> Fabio Rio Vidic Evra
> 
> cleverley carrick
> 
> zaha welbeck januzaj
> 
> rvp​
> 
> kagawa never seems to start when returning from an international break


damn that's a horrible team. don't think Zaha will start, Januzaj certainly wont. can't see Fabio starting at right back (even though he is just Rafael and was once hailed as the better twin and given a fair run is the exact same player it's weird). he wont play Rio and Vidic either, I want him to play Evans as he is our best defender but everyone seems keen to have Jones playing so I guess it could be Jones and Vidic. Jones rightback or Smalling rightback though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Possibly-Jupes said:


> damn that's a horrible team. don't think Zaha will start, Januzaj certainly wont. can't see Fabio starting at right back (even though he is just Rafael and was once hailed as the better twin and given a fair run is the exact same player it's weird). he wont play Rio and Vidic either, I want him to play Evans as he is our best defender but everyone seems keen to have Jones playing so I guess it could be Jones and Vidic. Jones rightback or Smalling rightback though.


why wouldnt ferdinand and vidic play?, neither played in internationals, while evans is a doubt with injury. A player wont get better by leaving him out of the team, thats why i think Fabio needs games, he impressed last season at QPR when he had a run of games, but was unlucky with injury, think he is a bigger attacking threat than smalling and jones.

Also Nani and Young are injured, not sure whats happening with valencia, presumed he would have played with ecuador vs spain, but looked at the lineups and he wasnt involved at all, so i dont know if he had had injury problems. So Zaha could possibly start.


And tbh I just put Januzaj in there, not because I think he will play, its just that I would rather see him starting than others.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The jersey color schemes for some teams makes no sense to me. Stoke have Red/White/Blue...so let's have jersey's that are black with neon yellow in it. Just makes the crest look completely out of place imo.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

FUCK YEAH FOOTBALL!!!!!


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Stoke fans ruining the anthem with their direct voices and long roars.

Curse them.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> The Reds team in full is: Mignolet, Enrique, Agger, Toure, Johnson, Gerrard, Lucas, Henderson, Aspas, Coutinho, Sturridge.
> 
> Substitutes: Jones, Wisdom, Allen, Alberto, Ibe, Sterling, Borini.
> 
> HERE WE GO :mark:


Where's :suarez1 ?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

u07 :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Szczesny 
Sagna Per Kos Gibbs
Ramsey Wilshere 
Walcott Rosicky Chamberlain 
Giroud


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

"What do you call that kid in your arms Luis?"

"Dinner"

:suarez1


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Coutinho is a different class

Edit: Sturridge scores, Liverpool has looked great so far. Only negative is Mignolet looking a bit shaky at times.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:sturridge


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



MyWord said:


> This is probably the team that will start although I would prefer Kagawa over Welbeck. Also I recently read that Valencia was a CM before he came to Europe and he still plays there for Ecuador. I’d like to see him play a few games for United in that position although this is obviously not the time to start experimenting.


Not sure why anyone would go for Kagawa over Welbeck. Welbeck pretty much has to play.

He has been excellent in pre-season, was probably the stand out player in the CS and scored in mid week. Kagawa just got back from Japan and was pretty poor in the preseason. Welbeck gives more without the ball too, against Swansea that will be important.

The only change I'd consider in my team is Giggs out for Anderson and playing with 3 in the middle.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So, new season, eh?


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Goddamn.

We look like the greatest team to ever play this game when the ball is less than a foot off the ground. Got to start lobbying for 'dat head-height rule to be introduced.

Pretty shambolic at defending anything in the air ATM, hopefully we don't throw points away like the first game of the 11-12 season.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Pretty good when attacking but terrible when defending. We need to put our chances away. Coutinho is amazing!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We top of the league :sturridge :brodgers 

OUR YEAR!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's hard to get used to the American pundits and DANNY DICHIO, there's a blast from the past.

It's a good game, Sturridge really is a player who is pretty shit for half an hour then pops up with a beauty. I want to see Sterling or Ibe, get some width to this game.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

our year


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

HE'S OUR KEEPER OUR BELGIAN KEEPER, SIMON MIGNOLET

a mignolet a mignolet a mignolet a mignolet a mignolet a mignolet


----------



## Alco

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mignolet my goodness


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

a mignolet, a mignolet, a mignolet :lmao


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Why is Walters still on penalties? Terrible


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

DAT BELGIAN KEEPER

What a game to kick off the season too.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I saw that coming hence my previous post. I have the gift.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Walters is so poor when it comes to penalties... always takes it the same way.

Brilliant double save by Mignolet. Liverpool have played some good stuff and in typical Liverpool fashion should have scored at least 10 goals by now but Begovic has been in fantastic form or Liverpool have done their trademark _"hit the bar/post"_ shots.

Stoke have actually played some decent stuff also.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That PK save potentially just won me $70 :clap I love him.


----------



## Alco

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

WOAT challenge by Agger though.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Blow the fucking whistle ref...

Thank you. :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Have to say. Great game. Liverpool look good.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:moyes1

Wonderful double save. Simply wonderful. A winner is you.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Coutihno getting feisty with Nzonzi was pretty funny. Also Lucas getting smacked across his head shortly after was hilarious. Good win for Liverpool, shaky start from Mignolet, but he came through when they needed him most.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Walters must expect a keeper to do their research on penalties, so why place it in the same corner every single time, worse than fucking rooney


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

GODNOLET.

Begovic needs to get the fuck out of Stoke. Far too good for that shit.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Richard Keys, Andy Gray, David Platt and Kevin Keegan, what a stellar line up of analysts Al-Jazeera have


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool looked tasty. Some nice fluency going on there. They'll be even better when Suarez returns. Gotta see if they can be consistent though.

Walters is laughable.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Walters makes me love Rickie even more.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ah mignolet!  Happy with performance but the defence needs a bit more work. Happy to get off to a good start!

Can't remember last time we were top of the league, lolz.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mignolet made me the happiest man in the country. What an ending.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


>


:ksi2

Walters is not a football.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Villa's jerseys are horrid.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giroud scores. Hi Alex.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What is :wenger waiting for? Sign Begovic already. Guy was solid all game. 

Enjoyed the match, especially Liverpool's link up play when they're attacking. :sturridge

Mignolet was GOAT. Impressive double save for the penalty and rebound.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Gonna feel so fucking good if Stoke gets relegated.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

lmao @ arsenal


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:benteke


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Could be a lot worse for Arsenal, Szczęsny(had to google that shit) should have been sent off.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Benteke with WOAT pelanty. Lucky to get the rebound.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Has Gibbs ever last more than a half without getting injured?


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Seems every call is going against Arsenal currently, this official seems to be lost in the moment. Szczęsny should've been off, in my opinion, horrible challenge on Gabby. But then he made a good save, really unlucky with the rebound however. Shame for Gibbs, just a freak head clash.

wtf is this GK doing? my god.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

0-0. Lallana had a goal ruled offside when he wasn't. But same as usual, all the play but no goals. West Brom likely to nick a goal and win it in the second half as is usually the case for us. Wanyama looking beast.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Why was Luna booked?(ARSENAL/VILLA)

:lol


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This official doesn't have a clue what he's doing.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's pretty absurd how important a player Arteta is to us right now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CNew2 said:


> *Seems every call is going against Arsenal currently*, this official seems to be lost in the moment. Szczęsny should've been off, in my opinion, horrible challenge on Gabby. But then he made a good save, really unlucky with the rebound however. Shame for Gibbs, just a freak head clash.
> 
> wtf is this GK doing? my god.


Except that Chezzers should have been sent off for the pen of course. :arry At least for once the ref allowed the advantage and brought it back for the pen though like refs are meant to.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ramsey was Arsenal's best player in the first half. 

The rest. Meh.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



steamed hams said:


> Except that Chezzers should have been sent off for the pen of course. :arry At least for once the ref allowed the advantage and brought it back for the pen though like refs are meant to.


I mentioned he should've been sent off. But hell, the way he almost cost Arsenal a second goal, seems Villa might want him to stay on. Could wind up being the best player on their team. :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lol

Booing at the half....so negative but i'm not suprised.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What a great shot by Evertonian Barkley.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao @ this officiating.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

lmao Arsenal


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao Arse


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Anthony Taylor you absolute fucking cunt!

Lolz worthy defending from us though, despite the fact that was never a penalty.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I predicted 1-2 victory for Villa in the predictions thread. No more goals please bama2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

disgraceful call on kos. not a pen in a million years.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:benteke PL top scorah.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™ said:


> I predicted 1-2 victory for Villa in the predictions thread. No more goals please bama2


I predicted 5-1 to Villa, keep em comin :heskeymania


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



punx06 said:


> Anthony Taylor you absolute fucking cunt!
> 
> Lolz worthy defending from us though, despite the fact that was never a penalty.





Kiz said:


> disgraceful call on kos. not a pen in a million years.


:heskeymania


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LMAO @ ARSENAL


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well I'm done. I don't think I'm going to watch too much Premier League this season.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

A terrible penalty call leads to one yellow...then a late challenge leads to a second yellow. Yep, this official has got to be the greatest.


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao This referee. I have to laugh really. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

anthony taylor, you don't really have much of an idea.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal taking it up the arse from Benteke and the ref


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I had Benteke on the bench for my fantasy team


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



steamed hams said:


> I predicted 5-1 to Villa, keep em comin :heskeymania


bama

Btw, I thought the Kos call was a penalty tbh. Maybe I need a rewatch. :heskeymania


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The man with the GOAT last name scores on his debut for Norwich.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*This ref is an absolute joke in the Arsenal game, I try not to be biased but wow he is shocking.

*Didn't see the first half as I was at work but on 2nd half display it looks like he's never actually seen a game of football before.*


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So if Vermalaen isn't fit for the next game, who are Arsenal's CB pairing for the next game?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> De gea, Jones, Vidic, Rio, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Cleverley, Giggs, Welbeck, RvP


a safe lineup then


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mignolet and Benteke, keep them fantasy football points coming :terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I had Benteke on the bench for my fantasy team


Why would you do that when he has two games this gameweek?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

First game of the season. Arsenal fans probably going to boo at the final whistle. :wenger


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mainly at the officiating.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Bench 



> lindegaard, anderson, rooney, smalling, fabio, zaha, kagawa



no januzaj enaldo


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lol

I love it.

I had 4-2 Villa..


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*LMAO ARSENAL*


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I don't fucking believe this


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LAMBERT doesn't do missed penalties


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

There goes my prediction :terry1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We won't get a result against Swansea but it could be worse, we could be Arsenal.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOLsenal


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> Why would you do that when he has two games this gameweek?


I forgot to update my starting 11 on time.  

Still Lukaku and Aguero is a good front 2 so i'll surely bag points there.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Szczesny just got rekt by Luna. Really foxy finish.

:wenger


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Heskeymania!

JUMPER WEARING PAUL


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You might not get a result at Swansea, but yes, you could get fucked over by the official...and have a LB/RB score on you. So yes, it could be worse. Time for the panic button for Arsene. Buy now, or be sacked.


----------



## TAR

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Putting the arse in arsenal.


Yeah I know it's original but whatever :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I was never able to predict Fergie's teams, yet I was 100% sure that was going to be Moyes' team.

MOYES OUT


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

There's an Atlanta Braves cap in the audience :lmao never thought I'd see one of those in London


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

FT 1-0. Lambert you beauty, great start to the season


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

dare i revisit my comments about arsenal and wenger earlier in the season? where certain members laughed at them?

VINDICATION.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giggs to play until 70 minutes when we're 2-1 down. Rooney to come on, score two and we win 3-2.

All is forgiven.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

In serious news I hope Sagna is ok. 

In lighter news



> Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan 4m
> Highest paid manager, highest ticket prices - no signings, no hope. Enough. #WENGEROUT


8*D


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Leaving during the first match of the season...

:lol

Arsenal have lost it since they left highbury IMO...fans who boo their own players at a moments notice.

They'll be chanting "One arsene wenger" in May though :lol


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That's a pretty spot on comment, even if Piers has become a comedic act with his Arsenal rants.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Are Arsenal players trying to commit suicide now? Jesus.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> In serious news I hope Sagna is ok.
> 
> In lighter news
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


:clap

I hope Arsenal fail miserably now that I know Piers is a fan.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuck.

This.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So what the hell happened in the Arse/Villa match? Was it just great counter attacking or were the Arse outplayed.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:faint:

:berried


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Villa for the CL this year.

:gabby


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



R.Scorpio said:


> So what the hell happened in the Arse/Villa match? Was it just great counter attacking or were the Arse outplayed.


They didn't play well and got screwed by the referee on Koscileny's penalty which put Villa in the lead. Saying that their shit goalkeeper should have been sent off in the first half giving away the first penalty so it sort of evens out.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I see. Well I take it signings are imminent at Arsenal. One signing they aren't getting is Luke Shaw. Pisses all over Bale at the same age. Wonder how far Shaw will go.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Cheer up you gunners, you've got that highly important champions league qualifying match to look forward to :wenger


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



R.Scorpio said:


> I see. Well I take it signings are imminent at Arsenal. One signing they aren't getting is Luke Shaw. Pisses all over Bale at the same age. Wonder how far Shaw will go.


Kid is immense. I've wanted Chelsea to chase after him. Best English LB not called Cole or Baines


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Swansea VS United now and I don't even have to bother finding a stream since it's on Free TV :mark:


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Kid is immense. I've wanted Chelsea to chase after him. Best English LB not called Cole or Baines


If Chelsea wants him they will get him. He's a Chelsea supporter.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

UNITED

:mark:


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



God™;22631201 said:


> If Chelsea wants him they will get him. He's a Chelsea supporter.


You will probably get him one day. He wants first team football to develop. If anything Bale or Ox are perfect examples of how your development can be stunted if you don't get regular first team football. But on top of shaw Calum Chambers debuted today. 18 year old right back with Clyne having an injury. And with Ward Prowse we had 3 18 year old English players in the 11 today. 6 Englishmen in total. Take note Woy


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Swansea to make this the best opening day ever plz


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuck off giggs.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Someone tell rio and jones how to defend.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Michu is a one man army for Swansea, causing Man United a lot of trouble already.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sign Michu, barkley and Benteke :moyes2


----------



## kingfunkel

Can't believe they got Cañas on a free


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



kingfunkel said:


> Can't believe they got Cañas on a free
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Another great buy by Laudrup that has gone under the radar. I am really expecting great things from Pozuelo too.

Edit: Well that was some shitty defending


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Williams you absolute pussy. Get a head on it. Atrocious.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Welbeck!!!! fuck you all :gabby


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Swansea getting violated right now.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:sturridge fuck y'all 

woooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

thanks for the rep, hams. :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

BIG GAME DANNY

:gabby

Love that guy. love him.

Also glad to see Valencia making an impact. Haters gonna hush.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He slipped :lmao fucking dowd.

Another yellow ffs, can see a red in this game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So happy with that half. Plz keep it up.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






And to think, Moyes would sub this lad every time he would misplace a pass and he wouldn't get a game for weeks due to him preferring Neville and Osman in the middle or even Hitz. 

If they're good enough, they're old enough.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

After a shaky 10 minutes United started to look more comfortable. Sure Swansea dominated the possession and were controlling it in midfield but United looked really good on the counter attack and had the better chances before the two goals. 

Welbeck have been tremendous thus far, he's all over the pitch winning the ball back, adding a lot of energy going forward and deserved the goal. Van Persie's goal whilst lucky due to the deflection from Giggs pass, was a thing of individual beauty and brilliance. The control and the technique was superb and with the right foot as well. After that first goal United started to kick things into second gear.

Dowd needs to calm down with the yellow cards especially with the one for Carrick, where he slipped and got booked for it.

We've looked solid defensively with both Ferdinand and Vidic looking like rocks at the back. Some nervous moments when Swansea have whipped a few dangerous crosses in the box but United have handled it well.

Get an early third goal to kill the game off. We might need to take Giggs off also, he's misplaced so many passes.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Live studio audience :kenny What is this, soccer am?


----------



## Goku

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wow @ that Arsenal game. Aside from the fact that the referee was clearly on drugs, the team is seriously lacking quality.

Rosicky had his flashes of brilliance and Kos was royally fucked over but that was just BAD. Wenger should feel BAD.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> thanks for the rep, hams. :side:


Be grateful, I've dished out a few red reps today as well :vince2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jamie redknapp plus some cheesy studio audience, sky :wilkins


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

swansea play too fast, way too many flicks and touches around players like shelvey. need a target other than michu, he's getting crowded each time.


----------



## kingfunkel

Not a fan of the Saturday night football caper! It's awkward watching Redknapp not knowing what to do with his hands so he just grabs his chair.

In other news I didn't know Welbeck had only scored 1 league goal last season


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Thanks for the red rep and the Benteke smiley, I suppose? :lmao

As if Arsenal weren't already thin at the back...this game certainly did not help. I don't expect Gibbs to be out, but that gash looked nasty. Sagna, who knows with that sick fall.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

wenger tried to slip out in a disguise after the game today


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Disappointing to lose to a massively negative fulham side off their only corner and shot of the game but eh. After all the fanfare and signings it was predictable. Or at least the total domination first half with no end product behind some long shots (ONDREJ almost scored a cracker). Threw everything at them second half and got nowt. Altidore looks quality. Good strength, hold up play & passing but Sessegnon had his head somewhere else, especially second half. Never where Altidore wanted him to be. None of the new signings were bad or showed any real signs of not adapting. Johnson was quality all first half but spent most of the second half screaming at someone to pass to him in acres of space, baffling. If Di Canio thought he was tired then he should have taken him off. Crying out for a playmaker to replace the anonymous Larsson and provide some cutting edge. Really need that before the So'ton game. A proper left back might be nice too. Don't think we'll take anything from the So'ton game but a point would be lovely. Palace game is a must win since we have an awful autumn run in at home.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

RVP is just different gravy, just so sexual.

:rvp :giroud


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No clean sheet :no:

Come on none of this nervy 3-2 business


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



kingfunkel said:


> Not a fan of the Saturday night football caper! It's awkward watching Redknapp not knowing what to do with his hands so he just grabs his chair.
> 
> *In other news I didn't know Welbeck had only scored 1 league goal last season*
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


:reggie

That can't be true.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Welbeck :giroud


Great win, so clinical.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AOC out for 3 months. 

Fit and healthy players for Wednesday. 

Chezzer, Fappy
Kos, Per, Jenk
Wilshire, 
Giroud, Podolski. 

Eight healthy first team players. Eight. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Danny Welbeck producing the goods 

:draper2*


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Danny Welbeck scored once last season and was dismal whilst doing so, but he has just doubled it in one game, so he's the 'English Messi'.


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chezzer the anchor the midfield. It couldn't be worse than his keeping.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Welbeck the motherfucking GOAT going in dry yet again. I told you fuckers. His year. His and his only.

LOVE that man.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i wonder if anyone will be rushing to meet the 12 mil valuation of ashley 'the fuck is man marking' williams.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Srdjan99 said:


> Danny Welbeck scored once last season and was dismal whilst doing so, but he has just doubled it in one game, so he's the 'English Messi'.


It's amazing what happens when you play players in their positions.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well that was a good performance, we sort of sat back second half but besides the Bony goal, Swansea couldn't really create much due to the rocks at the back known as Ferdinand and Vidic. Evra looked much better second half as did Jones. De Gea also did well and is showing huge improvement on set pieces and corners.

Valencia looks refreshed and rejuvenated since going back to #25, Carrick was once again a GOD in midfield, so calm and composed. Cleverley worked hard and added a lot of pressure and closed down the opposition well. Welbeck worked hard and that second goal was magnificent. Giggs was the worst player on the pitch, did some decent flicks and passes here and there but a lot of misplaced passes also. Van Persie was different class and the first goal was superb, such wonderful technique and the second was nicely controlled and then he just smashed it in the net. Rooney looked pretty good when he came on and linked up well and did well to set up Welbeck's second goal.

Overall a good performance especially in attack. Besides the disappointment of not keeping a cleansheet the defence were absolute rocks throughout.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

moyes with dat 100% winning stat

sir alex WHO?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

lol at Arsenal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Actually CAN'T WAIT for the Chelsea game next week. We can't afford to start Giggs IMO, swap Nani/Zaha for him and IMO we'll give them serious problems.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I will take a 4-1 away in Moyes' first competitive league game in charge against a very decent side in Swansea too. Shame we couldn't get the clean sheet because Ferdinand and Vidic were great. RVP doing his thing and Welbeck really starting to come good, though he was partly at fault for Swansea's goal. Rooney did well enough coming on to be fair and I think he, RVP and Welbeck could work really well together. I still think we need a midfield general though, or someone that can be a barrier in front of the defence. But that's all we need.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'd turn for van Persie.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Great pic


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

^:lol wtf

Start Wayne against chelsea :hayden3


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney and his two assists can fuck off. Miserable, sulking cunt.

And by fuck off, I mean sit on the bench/at home for two years.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Great result. Van Persie is absurdly good and Welbeck was his usual class self with the finishing to match for a change. But yea, we are a spent force.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> ^:lol wtf
> 
> Start Wayne against chelsea :hayden3


He'll score own goals :rooney


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

wayne rooney, forever alone

still, its rather nice. When torres sulks, he doesnt score for a season. when rooney sulks, he gets too assists :lmao


----------



## MOX

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney looked like he had one of those spray hair jobs.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jose is coming home tomorrow, expecting a great ovation. I'm buying a classic 1-0 Mourinho 2004 victory starting the "boring" streak of clean sheets again :terry :cashley 

Watching an unmotivated Rooney playing 30 minutes hurts considering the difference maker he could have been for us. Maybe there's still time for Jose to work, although there's probably a bigger chance of signing Lewandowski than Utd selling Rooney to Chelsea.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What is the point of welbeck?










:gabby :moyes2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Doesn't even need to look at it going in. Cool as fuck.

He was still a tool for Swansea's goal though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> Doesn't even need to look at it going in. Cool as fuck.
> 
> *He was still a tool for Swansea's goal though*.



He was and still has that side to him, but them goals should do him a world of good hope to see him playing further forward more often even though he switched to the wings now and then it worked today.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Waking up at like 7 am to watch a game draw is what will make me a man #Everton #TheMoz


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Waking up at like 7 am to watch a game draw is what will make me a man #Everton #TheMoz


I'm proud of you Pronz. 

Your first step towards puberty. 

I'm tearing up here!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

everton's charge to 12 trophies isnt off to the bestest start

but its all just a trick to lull united, city and those other ******* into a false sense of security.

THEN EVERTON GOES IN DRY

:brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We played Brilliantly. We won the possession which my stream said finished with us on 68% (BBC says 58) 

And Norwich happened to score with their 2 shots on target. 

So we're unbeaten this season anyway :moyes2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

cant tame THE WOLF

:RICKYVANWOLFLONGNAME

also, long ago, today, this happened






DA GAWD


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Great pic


:lmao 



T-C said:


> Great result. Van Persie is absurdly good and Welbeck was his usual class self with the finishing to match for a change. But yea, we are a spent force.


I loved that we played some direct football for Welbeck first goal, vida route one to RvP but from there is brilliant passing football with finish to end it all i was shocked that no one was making any were now playing long ball tactic under Moyes jokes even though played same sorta stuff most of last season under SAF as well. 

Thought that was as good as a performance from us as you would like to see, said at end of last season & during summer that the current side are born winners & have star quality to rival anyone & we can easily challenge for another PL title, the fact that been written off already actually eases a lot of pressure off us IMO.

One good win though doesnt mean anything still 37 other PL games left to play along with LC, FA cup, European football around it, not mention Int football all season, Moyes first season have learn to juggle managing big squad with big egos who will all want to play & making those big choices at big moments that could be difference in winning game when don't deserve to.

But looking at today's game, can't pick many faults with it. CM still issue, lacked a real star attacking player in middle who demand ball then add purpose to our play from build up play from deep also lacked a deeper CDM when pressure on us the gap between defence & midfield was never closed off gave Swansea so much time on ball when in between the lines, if do that to Oscar mata hazard lukuka & rest of Chelsea side they will hurt & punish us next weekend. Fellaini may not be what everybody looking for as option for us but far as I'm concerned he fits bill of what we need in a CDM role.

Defence was good as a unit & DdG normal solid self, carrick was bit sluggish but still class act, Clev didn't have great game alongside him, keeps things ticking over nicely but wasnt his game he looked bit to much off the pace, Toni had decent game, giggs wasn't at best took far to casual approach today, first game of season he trying things that shouldn't be doing, sometimes play simple ball rather then fancy flicks.

Welbeck was brilliant, started playing on LW but when moved ended up covering so much ground played dual role of LW cutting in to play as no10 reminded me of when he was at Sunderland on loan under Bruce, but more polished & fine tuned player now. Don't get hate at all his 22 & got so much natural talent his only draw back is scoring ability but his shown in youth he knows how to score & can score as today proved, he only get better & think today showed he deserves to start more games this season if he keeps this type of form up.

RvP motm for me. Everything he does has a reason & purpose to it all. What's best about that though all of it is just natural talent & supreme confidence dare say it is effortless for him but his in such high form right now then has every reason to be as confident as he is. Love guy can't speak highly enough about him also the fact he had Ashley Williams on toast who was bragging at Rio testimonail about swansea chances of beating us made it all more sweeter. Saf may not left cm in best condition but his gave Moyes a real gift in RvP.

Few things worth noting. The midfield 4 are more narrow then i remember them been before. Toni so far inside sometimes he was actually running through center at Swansea CBS. Pretty clear that in order to compete with Swansea need bring in numbers through center & actually thought staff must worked on it this week cos did great balance act, narrow more then we were wide today but then when we could we did stretch play out to wide men or overlapping fullbacks. We gave welbeck freedom to roam inside but Toni stay on Swansea LB, so he came inside he stay next to him, so still widest option but meant could compete if Toni needed come inside to give us help in winning possession in center. 

Evra also whips in crosses from deep &/or when he sees a good opportunity to whip one in once the attackers are in the box, very much a Baines like display by evra today, often add support to LW then try dink cross in whenever he wanted to, he also never would make as many runs late to add width & get in behind teams when he playing under SAF. Very good game by him today he did have few dodgy moments but in main he gave a very good display.

Also the high pressing game was there today again, we squeezed game lot when Swansea where trying build up attacks from deep, did pass way through bit to much but in main we got about them & in end it unsettled them, carrick & clev actually did well when did win ball back both just stayed deep always facing play so once won ball back we give it carrick who set off attack from deep, by always playing simple but most effective passes to man in most space. Still need bodies in CM but even though carrick did look bit knackered during game he still had great game in the middle of the park IMO.

I stick by what I said in May, normally manager drags sides through to win matches & league title but this season thought our players would, as there all winners, have so much experience & we have some real star players capable of doing one moment of magic in a flash to win a game sometimes singly handily. Today we were ruthless in front of goal & tactically we got it spot on. Didnt play breath taking football but we we did play winning football & some play today where of highest standard but still just a faze as everyone knows Moyes only knows how play boring route one football & not tactically smart enough either anyway.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

MOTD :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Danny Murphy is on MOTD Now? Damn son


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

#TearsForPiers :rvp


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Poor decision for the 2nd pena there but :lol wenger and arsenal


----------



## haribo

:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Gabby looked class.

:lmao wtf is that haribo?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao I spotted that as well, also noticed it in the Arsenal/Villa one where Jenkinson was black


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

How did i miss that :wilkins


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Yeah I really should have paid more attention as well. crazy


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just saw the second pen incident on MOTD, Kos clearly takes the back leg first. :cashley


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah I'd probably have given that a penalty as well tbh. extremely tough call though


----------



## Palahniuk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Pleased for Lambert, good St Mirren lad.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

did anyone see sagna almost die?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What a strike from barkley, tikabow.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



StarzNBarz said:


> did anyone see sagna almost die?


Yeah shit was crazy 



Spoiler: pretty crazy drop


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Climbing Benteke is like trying to climb K2. It's dangerous.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

oh dear god that neck drop is horrific


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

^^FUCK! Is he ok?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I can see why CGS put spoiler tags on that Sagna fall, pretty fucking horrific


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rodgers voice and face annoy me.



Poor sagna.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ouch. Reminds me of that Nash/Big Show botched powerbomb.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Felt for Sagna. Terrible. bama2 Hopefully he's ok.

I also thought the Kos penalty call was the right call too. He clearly made contact with Agbonlahor's leg.

:benteke off to a good start already. Him and :rvp both on 2 goals now. :suarez1 The GOAT :zorres to score a hat-trick tomorrow.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Is there any news on Sagna's injury?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not much news yet but thus far by the look of it but it doesn't sound like he's injured as badly as it looks. Wenger has just said that him and rosicky have "problems". Hopefully he isn't just downplaying it though. Dude could have seriously broken his neck right there.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

And oxlade chamberlain is out 3 months too? Bad day for arsenal i guess...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sagna, AOC, and Thomas all out and its still the first game of the season

jesus, the universe going in dry on arsenal


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



StarzNBarz said:


> And oxlade chamberlain is out 3 months too? Bad day for arsenal i guess...


So Arsene to sign 3 players this week.

All of course under the age of 18 :wenger


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Heard AOC was injured but didnt realise it could potentially be for 3 months. fuck if this isn't the universe saying "sign some fucking players" then I dunno what is.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hope Sagna recovers


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



R.Scorpio said:


> 0-0. Lallana had a goal ruled offside when he wasn't. But same as usual, all the play but no goals. West Brom likely to nick a goal and win it in the second half as is usually the case for us. Wanyama looking beast.


Looking back at it, Rodriguez 100% is interfering with play when he is offside, thus the decision was correct.

The fuck is wrong with Mulumbu and that piece of hair on the side of his head? I swear some of these .....s are cray :kobe


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I still can't believe we can't say .....'s. Guess "people of colour" will have to do :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> I still can't believe we can't say .....'s. Guess "people of colour" will have to do :side:


:terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Deep down, Terry really is a black man, so the whole Anton thing should have been excuséd. It wa a black on black crime.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

nothing worse than black on black violence

like sagna vs benteke today


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

See if you can guess the 5 names people also search for on google when you type in "Wayne Bridge" (Joel's post above is a clue).

Good to see JI back in action for Sunderland. That is one GOAT Martin Tyler moment right there.

Bottom three is 2/3 Welsh. Yeah that's right, git out :bigron


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Let's just end the season now with united top and villa 2nd.

:moyes2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

And arsenal in the relegation zone :brodgers

and somehow liverpool still outside top 4 :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I agree about the whole black on black violence thing but I put this question to you all

Should a Black Guy kill another Black Guy in order to save the lives of 2 other Black Guys?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



danny_boy said:


> I agree about the whole black on black violence thing but I put this question to you all
> 
> Should a Black Guy kill another Black Guy in order to save the lives of 2 other Black Guys?


On that note I'm leaving. :brodgers

This should be MOTD discussion time every week in this thread though. :hendo3


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

if a black guy kills another black guy in the woods and nobody was around to see it, is it really a crime?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

In other news Mcmanaman is still a cunt.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



JOAL.COM said:


> And arsenal in the relegation zone :brodgers
> 
> and somehow liverpool still outside top 4 :lmao


:kobe2

Season should have just ended at half 2. That way stoke get relegated. Who wouldn't want that? :sturridge



danny_boy said:


> I agree about the whole black on black violence thing but I put this question to you all
> 
> Should a Black Guy kill another Black Guy in order to save the lives of 2 other Black Guys?


:hmm: interesting one right there. Is the black person in discussion someone such as Lil Wayne? If so I'd allow it. 



JOAL.COM said:


> if a black guy kills another black guy in the woods and nobody was around to see it, is it really a crime?


_Lifes most unanswered questions_

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

MOTD confirmed we had 67% possession. Away from home. :brodgers 

:brodgers won't be sleeping tonight knowing he lost the possession :brodgers 





































:brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Least we won our match :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Least we won our match :brodgers


This is 2013, the year of the possession.

You officially didn't win today. :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

liverpool also won the posession

then again, you could play 11 blind handicapped kids vs stoke and still come out with a higher pass % than them


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> This is 2013, the year of the possession.
> 
> You officially didn't win today. :brodgers


Fine we lost enaldo 

But I dry my tears with those 3 points :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



JOAL.COM said:


> liverpool also won the posession
> 
> then again, you could play 11 blind handicapped kids vs stoke and still come out with a higher pass % than them


52% according to the BBC website.

They nearly got out-possessed by STOKE.

And it's not even a miserable Wednesday night in the middle of November! 



CGS said:


> Fine we lost enaldo
> 
> But I dry my tears with those 3 points :brodgers


:lmao

Touché!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

STOKALONA


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










This is the play for our second goal against Norwich. (starting with the Baines throw in. Something MOTD completely ignored and skipped half of because they don't appreciate total possession football the yardies)

I was a little nervous before the game about whether Martinez would get us playing so well and settled in early on but we played some magic stuff despite having Osman in the middle and a playing against a defensive Norwich.

I can't wait for the next derby. 90 minutes of action-packed-possession.

I legit think the possession % won't be able to handle it.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao true

should be a cracking game. moyes was always defensive against us, i dont think martinez will be


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I just pronounced van Wolfswinkel correctly on my first attempt, i guess this automatically makes me more articulate than these mong pundits that keep going on about how hard it is to say.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


>


:lol brilliant.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That Arsenal video is actually the damn truth as well.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



SJFC said:


> I just pronounced van Wolfswinkel correctly on my first attempt, i guess this automatically makes me more articulate than these mong pundits that keep going on about how hard it is to say.


I learnt how to say his name correctly many years ago when the bastard scored a hat-trick against us when he was at Utrecht.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

when migniolet saved it, i got reminded of dudek and the way he stood before a pen


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> That Arsenal video is actually the damn truth as well.


He's had facking enuff.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We seemed to suffer from two issues against Everton. (1)Having a weakened side and (2) playing a bit too deep.

I would prefer to see Fer and Tettey as a midfield partnership so that we can have a strong shield for the back four while also managing to improve our ball retention in midfield. Johnson is never going to be a good passer and we're at the stage where we need to progress. Playing those two with BJ as cover would allow Howson to compete with Wes, I think this would suit him far more than playing cdm because for me his best quality is making forward runs with and without the ball, playing cdm limits the opportunities he has to do that unfortunately.

Redmond looks promising but he seemed a bit style over substance. I can understand why Hughton chose him and Bennett, because they both have the pace on the break to allow us to play deep, but I would prefer Snodgrass on the left due to his superior end product. Hopefully Redmond only started today because Snoddy was tired from mid-week, although I think Redmond would make a great impact sub against a tiring full back. Hopefully Hughton would give him more than the standard five minutes though...

We also obviously missed Bassong big time, not just for his presence but also for his composure when on the ball at the back. His absence (along with Fer and Snoddy) is a valid excuse as to why we were so defensive today, but I'd like to think that we will press higher in home games with a full squad to choose from. Everton are good, but they're not so much better than us (when we have a fully fit first choice XI) that we should be defending for large portions of the game. A point was definitely acceptable and I'll forgive the style of play within the circumstances. Still, regardless of injuries (okay, barring half the squad being out) we must press and attack the weaker/lower half sides at home (some away as well) this season. We have a quality squad, so we mustn’t be afraid to leave spaces in a quest to support our star striker RVW who will be class if we give him enough goal chances, but two a game (like today) is not going to be enough over a full season. .

On a side note I really believe that Garrido is going to have to step it up a notch or two this season because of Olsson's presence. We all know how well Garrido can play based on August to November last year, but he hasn't been close to that level ever since. Olsson also offers us far more pace which will be essential if we continue to play deep. On the other hand I was very pleased with Whittaker’s efforts today. Initially I was worried that he would continue to be an easy opponent for opposition wingers, especially after his performance against England, but he was far more solid than usual. If he can continue to improve that side of his game and add it to his already impressive attacking skills then we will have a very good prem full back.

Regardless, this was a positive start results wise. In the circumstances I think Hughton did well. Hopefully we will be a bit more tenacious next week away at Hull when Fer returns.

*Norwich match ratings:*

*Ruddy 7*- Commanded his box well and made two good saves but was let down by his defence (Garrido?) who failed to cover the rebound from the one that led to the second Everton goal. If he parries the ball back out towards the penalty spot it's a mistake but he parried it where you would want him to. Was a point blank save as was the other late on which earned us a point. Vital that we keep him fit this season.

*Whittaker 8*- Excellent going forward all game, tidy with his passing at the back and scored a great goal while also getting a spawny assist. Minimised his usual defensive errors to just a couple which is good for him.

*Turner 6*- A bit of a mixed bag. Made some good interceptions but was also found ball watching a few too many times. Needs to gain a bit more composure for when he has time on the ball at the back.

*Martin 7*- Made some very crucial block as he did mid-week for Scotland. Definitely not a natural center half but a good reserve to have.

*Garrido 5*- Very poor positionally, lost his man far too many times with the slightest bit of off the ball movement. I can understand why he was caught out when Everton countered but when sat deep he still struggled. Didn't have a big influence on the game going forward although some of his passing was very good.

*E.Bennett 6*- Had a very good first half hour and produced one excellent cross for RVW. He also made some clever runs beyond the lone striker and won a couple of free kicks. Faded a bit as an attacking force after that but continued to work hard defensively for the team.

*Howson 5*- Very tidy in possession at times despite still being very inconsistent with his passing. I'd still prefer to see him higher up the pitch though, he doesn't have good enough defensive qualities to play as a cdm and isn't a good enough passer to play the "Fox role". Would like to see more surging runs from him, can't blame him for that though as he has to work within the system.
*
BJ 5*- Looked well off the pace and gave away some silly free kicks. Passing was poor as usual. Doesn't look the same player without Tettey at his side.

*Redmond 6*- Showed some real quality in the first half but always lacked an end product. Became less of a factor in the second half.

*Hoolahan 6*- Much like Redmond, looked very skillful but tried too much while also lacking the vision to take on a better option.

*RVW 7*- Very quiet at the start but learned very quickly that you can afford to be far more physical in this league. Only really had two chances all game and the first was made a half chance due good positioning from Distin. The header for his goal was exceptional. His hold up play gradually improved throughout the game. Needs better service.

Subs:

*Tettey 6*- Worked hard without really having long enough to establish himself on the game.
*
Olsson N/A*- Not enough time to assess.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

none of this is helpful andre

WHO IS STARTING NEXT GAME?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


>


I feel bad for the dude lol, he was almost crying.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Redead:* Probably the same team but with Fer in place of either Johnson or Howson. Hopefully Snoddy comes back in for either Redmond or Bennett as well, will most likely be for Bennett. I think Snoddy was just tired after playing mid-week for Scotland.

Changing the subject slightly, I see that Chezzer was WOATING again against Villa. I remember arguing with a few Arsenal fans in here who rated the guy, but he's still an absolute calamity. The prem has such a high standard of keepers so it's shocking (okay, maybe not :wenger2) that Arsenal won't buy a quality number one. Was only saying a couple of days ago in the transfer thread how the lack of a goalkeeper is going to really cost Arsenal, Chezzers vs Villa just prove that. Obviously Arsenal have LOTS of problem areas right now, but for me that's one of the biggest. Seriously, if you were to make prem goalkeeping quality league Chezzer would be near the relegation zone, if not in it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I was holding back tears today too. :jose


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chelsea 2-0 Hull come on


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

zomg. look at this goal from American Juan Agudelo. He'll be joining Stoke City in January. Probably will start straight away.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Great addition


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*




























He's our keeper, our Belgian keeper :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just 111 points to go. :mark:

:sturridge

Mig no let any fucking goals in. :mark: Probably wouldn't have won that match if that schmuck, Reina, was still in goal.

LMAO at Arsenal. LMAO at Swansea's defence.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


>


Great speech and really feel bad for the guy. Not even an Arsenal supporter and I agree with everything he's saying, pretty much spot on. Don't know what Wenger needs to realize that something is not working. 

Apparently Torres starts today, wanted to see Lukaku in the first game but he started for Belgium a few days ago so that's probably the reason. Luiz is not playing or at least not 90 minutes. Lampard and Essien/van Ginkel/Ramires in midfield.

Jose hinted yesterday that he still didn't give up on Rooney, there are some reports that we're going to bid 40m as a final offer. Still can't see it happening at any price.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chamakh to net 3 and Palace will win 3-1 :cheer


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No Mikel Arteta = No Arsenal.

Mr. :wenger, do you still believe in ZE quality?


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal losing to Villa :lamar


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Razor King said:


> No Mikel Arteta = No Arsenal.
> 
> Mr. :wenger, do you still believe in ZE quality?


Didn't know dem backpasses to Mert were so important, you guys lacked the tempo he brings, let alone the extra cover he provides. Every time you guys got the ball you were already off running and attacking... Then inevitably lose possession and raped on the counter. 

It's crazy how you guys actually don't have any DMs since Song left, even Arteta's converted from an attacking mid. Then you guys let Coq go out on loan too.



































Oh wait, you still have Frimpong. ique2


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenalol

Also its good to see we starting the season with a win.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

double post


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Didn't know dem backpasses to Mert were so important, you guys lacked the tempo he brings, let alone the extra cover he provides. Every time you guys got the ball you were already off running and attacking... Then inevitably lose possession and raped on the counter.
> 
> It's crazy how you guys actually don't have any DMs since Song left, even Arteta's converted from an attacking mid. Then you guys let Coq go out on loan too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, you still have Frimpong. ique2


Yep! We don't need a DM if Arteta can play 50 games a season, which he cannot and that is something Wenger doesn't grasp. Also, I'd much rather have a midfield combination of a DM and Arteta. Nothing is making sense this summer.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Razor King said:


> Yep! We don't need a DM if Arteta can play 50 games a season, which he cannot and that is something Wenger doesn't grasp. *Also, I'd much rather have a midfield combination of a DM and Arteta. *Nothing is making sense this summer.


Had that exact discussion yesterday with my mate who's an Arsenal fan. Arteta isn't the best tackler, would be a lot better to have a proper DM to do the grunt work and have Arteta passing it around from the back.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rock316AE said:


> Great speech and really feel bad for the guy. Not even an Arsenal supporter and I agree with everything he's saying, pretty much spot on. Don't know what Wenger needs to realize that something is not working.


At first I lol'd at Arsenal, then after watching that vid and all the other vids in the channel now I feel bad.






This really got to me as well.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We should be paying tribute to the likes of Razor King, Mikey Damage, AlexHumph and the other Arsenal fans on here. Damn, it's depressing. Have a few friends that are Arsenal fans. They always look pitiful.



DX-HHH-XD said:


> At first I lol'd at Arsenal, then after watching that vid and all the other vids in the channel now I feel bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really got to me as well.


:clap well said.

Sadly :wenger is too stubborn to realise what the fans are actually going through


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

boo fucking hoo. Arsenal fans can proper whinge when they miss out on the Champions League :kobe


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

^ Well it's looking likely that they'll get thumped by Fener in the CL qualifiers so there's that.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That Belgian guy is spot on. EVERYBODY knows what we need, except those who really matter. But I have a feeling that this might be Wenger's final season with us.


Edit:

If anybody is interested, the Black Scarf Movement has written an open letter to Gazidis. http://www.blackscarfafc.co.uk/bsm-write-to-gazidis.html


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

All the videos with the Arsenal fans is exactly how I felt yesterday. There is no way in hell we can field a competitive squad against Fernebahce. Wenger, Gazidis or whoever it is that deals with Arsenal's transfers need to take a good long look at themselves in the mirror. We take far too long over sorting any transfer out, how I miss David Dein. The fans are sick of it now, it feels like we are getting mugged off to put it bluntly.

We were short as it was going in to the game yesterday. We need a CB, maybe 2, DM and a top striker. Plus 1 or 2 decent squad players.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


> boo fucking hoo. Arsenal fans can proper whinge when they miss out on the Champions League :kobe


I know right :lmao

I'm really interested to see how they cope in midweek


----------



## Goku

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What would the line-up even be?

Szczesny; Jenk, Kos, Per, ?; Wilshire, ?: Poldi, Cazorla, Walcott; Giroud

???

Frimpong?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

what happened to WORLD CLASS COQUELIN


----------



## just1988

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*For all the talk that Arsenal should have spent over the summer, they still had a good enough side out to win the game yesterday. Then they had 2 penalties go against them (I didn't see the first but...) the 2nd one looked very dodgy and on another day most likely wouldn't have been given (I personally wouldn't have given it but then again, I'm not a professional referee.) Then there was a very weak 2nd booking for Koscielny (again, I wouldn't have given that.) After that there was no way Arsenal could have made it back.

So, what would have been different if Arsenal had made a few high profile signings? If Koscielny still makes those 2 border line tackles then Arsenal are still down to 10 men and 2 penalties down. The reaction to the loss is such lazy analysis that with everybody saying Arsenal are in such a poor state because of their lack of signings. If those decisions didn't go against them yesterday and they'd won, there'd still be calls for new signings but there'd be nowhere near the amount of ridicule and crisis jibes.

All that being said, Arsenal obviously do need to strengthen if they want to push for trophies this year but they're far from a crisis.*


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



just1988 said:


> *For all the talk that Arsenal should have spent over the summer, they still had a good enough side out to win the game yesterday. Then they had 2 penalties go against them (I didn't see the first but...) the 2nd one looked very dodgy and on another day most likely wouldn't have been given (I personally wouldn't have given it but then again, I'm not a professional referee.) Then there was a very weak 2nd booking for Koscielny (again, I wouldn't have given that.) After that there was no way Arsenal could have made it back.
> 
> So, what would have been different if Arsenal had made a few high profile signings? If Koscielny still makes those 2 border line tackles then Arsenal are still down to 10 men and 2 penalties down. The reaction to the loss is such lazy analysis that with everybody saying Arsenal are in such a poor state because of their lack of signings. If those decisions didn't go against them yesterday and they'd won, there'd still be calls for new signings but there'd be nowhere near the amount of ridicule and crisis jibes.
> 
> All that being said, Arsenal obviously do need to strengthen if they want to push for trophies this year but they're far from a crisis.*


If they'd bought a goalkeeper who isn't shit they wouldn't have conceded the first penalty and would have been in a much more comfortable position in the game.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> I know right :lmao
> 
> I'm really interested to see how they cope in midweek


Fenerbahce were bopped last night, too. Both teams in a little bit of disarray right now, but at least Fener can rely on GOATS like Yobo, Kuyt, Emre and Meireles.

Arsenal will probably be reprieved by UEFA even if they lose the tie. Besides, you can't have a last 16 without Arsenal making up the numbers.

:wenger


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TheResurrection said:


> If they'd bought a goalkeeper who isn't shit they wouldn't have conceded the first penalty and would have been in a much more comfortable position in the game.












dat mignolet


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

dat begovic

dat guzan

dat anyone else who made a save


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

dat mignolet doe


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

yes but think of all the money mignolet would have cost!

all that sweet sweet money

the thought of it not being in the swiss bank accounts, its terrifying



who needs money and keepers who can make saves when you have CLASS


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> dat begovic
> 
> dat guzan
> 
> dat anyone else who made a save


was using an example of a recently transferred keeper who made a pen save :brodgers


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Guys let Liverpool fans have this moment, they won't have another this season 
Remember also Liverpool fans, NEXT YEAR IS YOUR YEAR!!


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Arsenal fans should be happy. Embarassing loss and even more players injured. If it doesn't force Wenger to buy at least someone then nothing will. If I was an Arsenal fan (I'd probably off myself) I'd much rather that come now than during September when it's too late to do anything about it.

Don't think I could have dreamed of a better start. 4-1 away to Swansea in Moyes' first league game. Nuts. If we have any chance of winning the title than Van Persie needs to play like that 90% of the time. Welbeck will be a great player once he sorts his decision making and clumsiness out. And he will. Dat finish :datass Wasn't impressed with Rooney's body language. Even on the bench. Maybe because I was looking for it perhaps but it was the body language of someone who handed in a transfer request and wanted to be elsewhere. And I'm not talking about that picture. Off that picture De Gea also isn't part of the team and wants to leave too right? Bit concerned about how many chances we let Swansea carve out pretty easily and the goal was a silly one to give away. Kagawa taking Giggs' position in that team will add more creativity through the center which was needed. 

Good to see MOTD back with their awfulness. BLACK JENKINSON. Ricky Van Wolfswink-ah fuck it's too hard to say for a feable mind like ours. Danny "expert pundit" Murphy. Dem arkward Gary Lineker interviews. Dem in play stats. And let's not forget Sky's extra effort with them live crowds for the 3 minutes of HT punditry they give. *


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










add that please seabs



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Guys let Liverpool fans have this moment, they won't have another this season
> Remember also Liverpool fans, NEXT YEAR IS YOUR YEAR!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

KOLO


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

yay add it


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes on BOSS BARKLEY 



> There has been a lot of stuff said because he came in, he done okay and done better than against Tottenham, so I hope he is better again next time,’ said Moyes.
> ‘He has a lot of maturing to do and make sure he does not lose the ball in the wrong areas of the pitch. I can see he has got confidence from it, hopefully that will help. We have to bring him along and hope we get him better over the next year or two.
> 
> ‘If you’re dropping your shoulder and losing it at the edge of their box it is not a problem but if you’re doing it at the edge of your box then it is a problem. They are the sort of things he has to come to terms with.’


Martinez on BOSS BARKLEY



> Football is a game of errors but what I look for from players is how you react to a mistake: does it stop you getting on the ball again? Do you come a bit more cagey? What I have seen from Ross is that it doesn't matter whether he makes a mistake, he is ready to get on the ball again. When a player does that, I have no problems whatsoever.
> "Mistakes are going to happen and as a team you have to be prepared for that sometimes and get your team-mate out of jail. Ross has got such an incredible talent that we need to help him, so he knows how to control that. I have never seen Ross make a mistake and then be affected in the next action. You know that somewhere down the line he is going to get rid of those mistakes."
> Barkley returned to the England Under-21s after a near two-year absence on Tuesday, appearing as a substitute and scoring in the 6-0 defeat of Scotland, but Martínez says there is no pressure on the academy graduate to make this his breakthrough season at Goodison.
> "I wouldn't give him an ultimatum," added the manager. "I can only speak about what I have seen from a really impressive young man. He and John Stones have both been at a very good level this summer. John played against Juventus and was man of the match


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


> boo fucking hoo. Arsenal fans can proper whinge when they miss out on the Champions League :kobe


That's missing the point. The main reason they are crying is because they are paying the most out of any club in Europe to go and watch their football team and then the money is just being put into the suits pockets, rather than back into the club. Essentially they are being robbed because they love their club so much. It's a pisstake.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spurs team:

Lloris, Walker, Dawson, Vertonghen, Rose, Dembele, Paulinho, Siggurdsson, Lennon, Chadli, Soldado

LET'S DO THIS.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> It's crazy how you guys actually don't have any DMs since Song left, even *Arteta's converted from an attacking mid*. Then you guys let Coq go out on loan too.


Arteta never once played as an attacking mid for us. He started out playing on the wings and then got moved in the middle.

Arteta - Fellaini 

Cahill​
He'd keep the play moving along for us and get stuck in like the beautiful man he is and that's what he's done since he joined Arsenal.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Come on Palace! Don't make me regret leaving Soldado out of my fantasy team!*


----------



## Proven

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hopefully it's kept respectable. We've got injuries and be ain't ready, would be over the moon to take a point.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Did I just see the evil puppet from Saw on a giant banner at the Palace game?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> Arteta never once played as an attacking mid for us. He started out playing on the wings and then got moved in the middle.
> 
> Arteta - Fellaini
> 
> Cahill​
> He'd keep the play moving along for us and get stuck in like the beautiful man he is and that's what he's done since he joined Arsenal.


Don't really watch a lot of Everton games but in the matches I did get to catch, I do see him pushing forward and joining the attack, at least more often than he does in Arsenal but I think it's more of my pre-conceived notion/bias every time I see a number 10 shirt on a player and instantly assume he's an attacking player, which is also why I found it hilarious and weird that Gallas was the #10 when he was at Arsenal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Don't really watch a lot of Everton games but in the matches I did get to catch, I do see him pushing forward and joining the attack, at least more often than he does in Arsenal but I think it's more of my pre-conceived notion/bias every time I see a number 10 shirt on a player and instantly assume he's an attacking player, which is also why I found it hilarious and weird that Gallas was the #10 when he was at Arsenal.


Then make sure you know what you're talking about :moyes1


































:moyes2 :brodgers


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Meh, pretty lacklustre first half from both sides. We're the better team but not really had too many major openings.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jedinak has been great so far.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Paulinho looks like he's going to be excellent.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TheResurrection said:


> If they'd bought a goalkeeper who isn't shit they wouldn't have conceded the first penalty and would have been in a much more comfortable position in the game.


*I didn't see the first one (I was at work) but I don't have any real issues with Szczesny. Sure he has a blunder in him but which keepers don't? + he's young and will (hopefully) learn. I'd much prefer a defensive minded midfielder(Wanyama or Medel would have been good) and an actual world-class striker (although, they're a lot harder to come by.

Then after that we need to add cover to the defence, so a new keeper is way down the list of priorities. 

*


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I cant see any way Palace can stay up this season. They have no goal threat at all.

inb4 they score two goals in ten minutes.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Imagine if Lennon had a brain...

He has good speed but seems to try to do too much most of the time.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I don't know what it is about Palace's Gayle but there's something about his head that really bothers me.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal are getting to the point where they look like that nice filler team. Everyone knows they have no chance of winning the UCL, but having them in the Last 16 just adds a 'big' name to the field and makes it look better. Lord knows Barca vs. Arsenal appeals so much more than Barca vs. BATE, with the result seemingly going to be the same :sad:

If Arsenal players keep dropping at this rate...Wenger still won't buy, he'll just hold open tryouts for anyone who feels they have what it takes. Then the common folk can link up with YAYA.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CNew2 said:


> Arsenal are getting to the point where they look like that nice filler team. Everyone knows they have no chance of winning the UCL, but having them in the Last 16 just adds a 'big' name to the field and makes it look better. Lord knows Barca vs. Arsenal appeals so much more than Barca vs. BATE, with the result seemingly going to be the same :sad:
> 
> If Arsenal players keep dropping at this rate...Wenger still won't buy, he'll just hold open tryouts for anyone who feels they have what it takes. Then the common folk can link up with YAYA.


Too damn true..

I just looked up their ticket prices...what a damn joke man...London is an expensive city but fuck..for a club that hasn't won anything in years The prices are TOO DAMN HIGH.







:lol 4:00 on..


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spurs are finally above Arsenal


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:hb 

Should have been 2-0 with either Defoe or Sigg scoring one of their chances, but we were pretty solid throughout apart from a few nervy moments. Lloris is just class. And typically, after not having a penalty at all last season, we get one on the opening day. GOALdado.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Palace put in a hard day's work, a much stronger effort than I expected.

Really want them to stay up if this is what they bring.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The Hull keeper just gave up a penalty by punching Torres in the face :lmao


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao Missed it


----------



## T-C

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hull aren't ready for this at all.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



danny_boy said:


> I don't know what it is about Palace's Gayle but there's something about his head that really bothers me.


He looks like he needs a good wash.

I've seen enough in ten minutes to know that Hull are going down.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

hull are nowhere. zero pressure, chelsea doing whatever they want in midfield, hull leaving a million and one holes in defence despite pushing everyone back.


----------



## Saviorxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LAMPARD, oh my.


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wouldn't surprise me at all if Chelsea win this by 6 or 7


----------



## T-C

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Terrible, terrible goalkeeping. Clear dive for the free kick as well. 

De Bruyne has been good to watch.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hull will be this years Derby. 

It's like boys vs men out there.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chelsea will destroy Hull but why is Torres starting and not Lukaku? Getting a penalty by getting punched in the face doesn't count as justification btw.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hullarious from McGregor. Get a grip, playa'.


Yeah, this is going to end up upwards of 4-0 unless Hull actually start putting pressure on the Chelsea 6 constantly slicing them apart.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Hull are going to get battered this year. Teams will be going in dry.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

How the fuck did Ivanovic split that wall so easily? Hull do not belong in this league. I wonder if Watford would have done better.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



T-C said:


> De Bruyne has been good to watch.


Yeah, he's had good form pre-season. It's a nice introduction to the premier league, too. Hull are very poor.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Expecting a couple of :suarez1 hat-tricks against Hull this year, to go with his usual couple against Norwich.

:brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah ANDRE you may just be safe this season :suarez1


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Hull and Palace are the definition of teams out of their depth in this league. Can't see how they come close to staying up quite frankly without pulling off a major signing.

Glad Soldado got straight off the mark. Very noticebale big lack of Bale in that attacking 3. Pressuming when him and Sandro are fit that Bale goes on the left and one of Paulinho/Dembele pushes up?

Way too comfortable for Chelsea. What's with Mata not starting? Assuming it's because you play Villa midweek and he's rotating already knowing Hull would be a piece of cake. Should have give Lukaku the nod today. Luiz/Mata/Lukaku all in my fantasty team and none of them start :moyes1*


----------



## LfcEIRE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hull are so shit Steve Bruce to be sacked by Christmas.


----------



## Haza

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hazard has bossed the fuck out of this game.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Hull and Palace are the definition of teams out of their depth in this league. Can't see how they come close to staying up quite frankly without pulling off a major signing.
> 
> Glad Soldado got straight off the mark. Very noticebale big lack of Bale in that attacking 3. Pressuming when him and Sandro are fit that Bale goes on the left and one of Paulinho/Dembele pushes up?
> *


Whether Bale stays or leaves for Madrid, he'll be on the right hand side this season. So take out Lennon and put Bale there and that's pretty much how the team will look. Plus add Sandro in there, though Capoue looked great when he came on. Sandro 2.0. The usual midfield will most likely be either:

Sandro Dembele/Paulinho

Holtby/Sig

or

Sandro Dembele

Paulinho​
Expect the latter in big away games.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOL at how harsh people are being because they're 2-0 down at Stamford Bridge.

They have some decent players. Brady can have a Snodgrass like impact IMO.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

They've looked better than us in the second half. We've looked poor.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's not so much the fact they're 2-0 down, it's because they've been all over the place and are constantly underhitting/overhitting simply passes to each other. 

They just look really poor. 

Better in the second half but Chelsea don't look interested now.

Fuck, this lad is the ringer of Bieber.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

hull have cleaned themselves up massively after the atrocious opening half hour. chelsea obviously looking at the villa game but there's something about brady that says he'll be a handy little player.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Boring Boring Chelsea.

TOP OF THE LEAGUE

:mark:


----------



## Deeds

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not to disappointed with the result as i was expecting worse, mcgregor made a couple of good saves (hope he doesn't make a habit of punching people in the face though.) brady looks like he could have a decent season too. We need to tighten up and stop giving teams so much space if we want to stay up though, looking forward to the rest of the season.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chelsea looked great in spots, especially first 20 minutes. Hull looked average.

Out of all of the teams this weekend, Liverpool, United and Chelsea looked brightest. No team really did the business for the full 90; Chelsea looked stronger in patches, United probably the best overall. 

Decent first weekend with Monday night game to come. So glad it's back! 

Footy overload though already, can't wait for a break after tomorrow haha.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

An ok game. Loved our attacking play early on but everything faded as we went two goals up. Probably because of the midweek game. The second half was a bit boring tbh. 

:bosscar2 and Ramires were class, Lamps had a good game bar the penalty miss, De Bruyne was a joy to watch, while :hazard gives the ball away way too easily at times. Pass when you're crowded. Schurrle was quite impressive with his movement up and down the pitch when he came on. Our defence looked solid even though it's only Hull. A good thing considering how shit our defence can be.

Looking forward to Villa on Wednesday :terry



Seabs said:


> *What's with Mata not starting? Assuming it's because you play Villa midweek and he's rotating already knowing Hull would be a piece of cake. Should have give Lukaku the nod today. Luiz/Mata/Lukaku all in my fantasty team and none of them start :moyes1*


You had them in your fantasy? :hayley3 Excluding Lukaku, I think it's pretty clear none would be starting, at least based on pre season. Seems Mata's down in Mou's pecking order atm hence the rumours of him leaving and all that.


----------



## Haza

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™ said:


> An ok game. Loved our attacking play early on but everything faded as we went two goals up.* Probably because of the midweek game.* The second half was a bit boring tbh.
> 
> :bosscar2 and Ramires were class, Lamps had a good game bar the penalty miss, De Bruyne was a joy to watch, while :hazard gives the ball away way too easily at times. Pass when you're crowded. Schurrle was quite impressive with his movement up and down the pitch when he came on. Our defence looked solid even though it's only Hull. A good thing considering how shit our defence can be.
> 
> Looking forward to Villa on Wednesday :terry
> 
> 
> 
> You had them in your fantasy? :hayley3 Excluding Lukaku, I think it's pretty clear none would be starting, at least based on pre season. Seems Mata's down in Mou's pecking order atm hence the rumours of him leaving and all that.


This is what you did throughout Mourinho's first reign and will continue through this season if today was anything to go by. Nothing to do with a midweek game. You will score early and then suck the life out of the game. I think it's brilliant to be honest.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The talent in the Chelsea squad is scary.

And I'm a Bayern supporter.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






The Special GOAT one, finally... 

First 30-35 minutes were fun to watch, all the players looked motivated and full of energy. Oscar and Ramires were great. Terry was excellent, Lampard consistent as usual, De Bruyne added creativity and Hazard again gives us direct attacking when we're too soft sometimes. You can also see Hazard doing a lot more work, Cole was constantly going forward and unlike last year, Hazard was there as a backup in defence. The Cole/Hazard combination can be a key factor. 

Too comfortable in the second half but we have two games in the next week so it's fine. First win, clean sheet, good start. 

I assume that Jose will start Essien/Mata/Lukaku etc against Villa. Very good depth in almost every position. The first real test against Utd next Monday should give a good indication.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™ said:


> You had them in your fantasy? :hayley3 Excluding Lukaku, I think it's pretty clear none would be starting, at least based on pre season. *Seems Mata's down in Mou's pecking order atm* hence the rumours of him leaving and all that.


Not at all. Mata has had an injury through the part of pre season he has played. Same as Luiz. No need to risk him against Hull, when we have a match this midweek, so have the chance to freshen things up.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



HAZA said:


> This is what you did throughout Mourinho's first reign and will continue through this season if today was anything to go by. Nothing to do with a midweek game. You will score early and then suck the life out of the game. I think it's brilliant to be honest.


Don't think so tbh. I know how we played during his first reign but this isn't the same calibre of players. We'd probably defend down the road, but I'm sure we'd be more attacking now than during his previous spell.

So Mata was injured during pre season? Had no idea at all. :mark: :mark: You can't drop the best player for the past two seasons straight to the bench like that.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Thoughts on Hull:
*
I think Hull will get some decent results against teams that lack pace and flair this season. Hazard was tearing their defence apart for most of the first half, but once they got to grips with him they settled into an organised unit. Bruce set up Hull exactly how I thought he would (hence my correct 2-0 prediction :hb) by having everyone sit deep in an attempt to scrape a draw, but unless you have a settled, organised quality back five you're going to struggle to keep out a team of Chelsea's quality. Davies and Figueroa were both new recruits this summer, as was McGregor who struggled to command his area and generally looked nervous. He had a really odd debut, looking awful at times while also still managing to pull off some top class saves. The penalty he gave away came from an absolute brain fart moment and he was nearly caught out misjudging another through ball later on when De Bruyne was inches away from scoring with a chip. Regardless of short term defensive issues, I think Bruce will be happy to sacrifice early games like this in an attempt to allow his new look back five match time to build an understanding, I believe he will reap the benefits later on the season with a few clean sheets against the "lesser" sides.

Once Huddlestone came on Hull looked far more comfortable, but he really should have started. I have no idea why Meylar started, he's far off from being prem class. Sagbo's hold up play with his back to goal was excellent, if they can bring in a player who will make intelligent runs off him then they might have a chance of actually breaking through on goal. Without that they really look like a side who are greatly lacking in creativity because when they did had a couple of good spells of possession (late in the first half and towards the end of the game) they didn't seem to have a clue as to what to do when they entered the final third, barring some predictable deep crosses that were gobbled up by Cech and the Chelsea center backs, a tactic that only worked once when Davies headed straight at Cech late on. I think that Bruce wants Brady to be the type of player who can give them a different option but his dribbling looked sub par throughout the game barring one instance where he did well to win a free kick. Maybe the lack of control was down to first day nerves rather than a lack of genuine technique, but I wouldn't want to rely on just him for guile throughout a whole prem campaign. If Bruce is going to sign anyone else this transfer window then it needs to be a winger with either raw pace or skill at least. 

*Thoughts on Palace:*

First of all, if you're going to start premier league games with Wilbraham up front then you're very unlikely to score or create chances. I liked Wilbs as a squad player at Norwich, but he should be thrown on as a late sub to hoof the ball to if anything. I'm sure Chamakh will take his place next week, not that he's exactly prolific either. Dwight Gayle was the only Palace forward to have a decent effort on goal, but despite that he still looked mostly out of his depth. It's a shame that Holloway can't use his remaining transfer budget to build a time machine because Kevin Phillips proved today that he still has the footballing brain and quality to play at a high level, but he really lacks the legs for it now.

Jedinak, Ward and Speroni were the pick of the Palace players for me. Jedinak worked hard like a trojan while Ward was solid and resilient despite taking a couple of hard knocks. Speroni looked far more prepared for this level of football than he did the last time Palace played in the premier league, making a couple of good saves/blocks while also communicating well with his defence when coming for balls. All in all this looked like a typical Holloway side full of highly motivated journeymen, but unless they add five or six new signings they will be going down because they look vulnerable at center half (the chance Defoe fluffed was a prime example of why) and don't seem to have much in the way of creativity or goals in the side.

P.S: I still hate Shithurst Park with a passion :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mou says we are looking at strikers

YILMAZ PLS :mark:


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Expecting a couple of :suarez1 hat-tricks against Hull this year, to go with his usual couple against Norwich.


But Real Madrid won't be playing Hull or Norwich :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

dammit you just beat me to it ANDRE


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



steamed hams said:


> Bottom three is 2/3 Welsh. Yeah that's right, git out


I'll cut you.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> But Real Madrid won't be playing Hull or Norwich :brodgers


Very good. :brodgers


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> But Real Madrid won't be playing Hull or Norwich :brodgers


Excellent. :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

AOC is probably done for the season.

FUCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK.

Tragic to have a young player be gone for the entire season. All because he tried to make a play on a shit pass from Theo. AOC never should have tried to go in for that ball. Costly consequence.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He'll still be in the England team in Brazil though. :woy


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao DA is so right as well 

Feel for him if he is done for the season though


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Feel sorry for the Ox. That's shit.

Time for Arsene to unleash SANOGO then. :wenger2

Speaking of Arsenal, Wenger should have watched his beloved Ligue 1 tonight, Ajaccio's Ochoa did a Begovic against PSG, earning them a point away from home. Almost Mignolet standard. :brodgers


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Gayle looks like the kind of guy who if he wasn't a footballer then he'd clearly be a prick who spends his free time fucking underage girls.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

My body is ready for City to go in dry tomorrow.



Vader said:


> Gayle looks like the kind of guy who if he wasn't a footballer then he'd clearly be a prick who spends his free time fucking underage girls.


Probably still does that anyway


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

dzeko better beat the fuck out of newcastle tomorrow or im gonna hang myself


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Vader said:


> Gayle looks like the kind of guy who if he wasn't a footballer then he'd clearly be a prick who spends his free time fucking underage girls.


:lmao so random.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Is Aguero fit for tomorrows game?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I think i forgot to put any city players in my fantasy teams fpalm


----------



## Death Rider

TNA_WWE said:


> I think i forgot to put any city players in my fantasy teams fpalm


Shit same here. Got no Chelsea players too. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

kun will likely be on the bench

hart
zab vinny lescott clichy
fernandinho yaya
milner silva jovetic
dzeko

is how we may start. possibly navas. who knows? i don't think pelle showed his hand pre season at all.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Having no Chelsea players on a gameweek where they play twice at home is crazy.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> Having no Chelsea players on a gameweek where they play twice at home is crazy.


What this guy said. Was the main reason i made Lamps my captain


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i had one
as my captain
and he
SAT ON THE FUCKING BENCH


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> Having no Chelsea players on a gameweek where they play twice at home is crazy.


Not really considering that there will be other weeks when sides have 2 games in a week, and Chelsea have a lot of depth so a bloke might not be playing every week. I have Hazard in one fantasy side on another site, but none in the league we have on here.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuck yea. Got the exact score right, hope Mata plays against Villa


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










:lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

French Ligue lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ibrahimovic missed an absolute sitter too.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> AOC is probably done for the season.
> 
> FUCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK.
> 
> Tragic to have a young player be gone for the entire season. All because he tried to make a play on a shit pass from Theo. AOC never should have tried to go in for that ball. Costly consequence.


The most unreliable player in our squad and precisely why I didn't want Gervinho to go; Chamberlain is ALWAYS injured when we're forced to play him. It's been the story since we signed him two seasons ago and the most amazing part is--he's always back on when everybody is fit, thus cannot get game time. Way to go, Arsenal!


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> ibrahimovic missed an absolute sitter too.


I saw that, I'd expect a fucking Championship striker to bury it. Ibra is such a fucking donkey sometimes. Fair play to Ajaccio, they defended like bosses after the goal, and Ochoa had the game of his life in the Ajaccio goal (hope Chezzer was watching :wenger2). Ibra and Jallet were shit, Lavezzi playing like a bitch, only Cavani really stormed it for PSG. Guess that's what happens when you don't have the GOAT Menez. 







PSG won the possession though :brodgers
















































:brodgers


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Tyler Durden said:


> Fuck yea. Got the exact score right, hope Mata plays against Villa


Chelsea managers always rest Mata and then play him against Villa. And by that I mean Benitez did it. :frustrate


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I happened to notice that :hesk2 Forum still managed to attract SIX guests during that crazy post-SummerSlam period late last night, even though there was nothing Heskey related occurring at the time.

The site is a hit. Just wait until it really takes off.

Keysey should be proud. :terry1


----------



## booned

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



God™ said:


> :lmao


That's some Fifa shit right there.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> I happened to notice that :hesk2 Forum still managed to attract SIX guests during that crazy post-SummerSlam period late last night, even though there was nothing Heskey related occurring at the time.
> 
> The site is a hit. Just wait until it really takes off.
> 
> Keysey should be proud. :terry1


It wasn't me I was asleep, so that's good news. Did want to keep it wrestling free over there but you have to give the people what they want I guess :vince2

Did lose money betting on summerslam though. Haven't watched in about 2 years but went with the 411mania unanimous predictions and they got it wrong. :avb1 Last time I bet on wrestling. :hendo2


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



steamed hams said:


> Did lose money betting on summerslam though. Haven't watched in about 2 years but went with the 411mania unanimous predictions and they got it wrong. :avb1 Last time I bet on wrestling. :hendo2


Should've asked me. I got everything correct. for a change


----------



## Saviorxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Don't know if this was posted but it's amazing. :lmao

www.youtube.com/watch?v=90TUbQixtsA&


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

BLUE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ONE


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Saviorxx said:


> Don't know if this was posted but it's amazing. :lmao


Comments were disabled for that video, I fucking wonder why?

Anyway tonight's business, I think it's set in stone that Bryan will get a beatdown from HHH & Orton plus whoever is set to join this faction if indeed that's the direction there going, Hopefully a fresh feud Punk and Ziggler and the Wyatt family to squash another victim.

Oh and Max will realise that Karl's prediction was right as he starts to have those little doubts over Kirsty's commitment, Lauren will continue to a Tee Total Loner and Alice Branning and Tamwar will bump uglies, but failing that a Alice nude scene will do me fine.

oh and City to win 3-0 tonight


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That Spurs video clearly proves that the Arsenal Away Boyz are the only talented musicians in football.

OOH SZCZESNY OHH SZCZESNY OOH SZCZESNY


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Newcastle team:

Krul - Debuchy Taylor Coloccini Yanga-Mbiwa - Tiote Sissoko - Gutierrez Ben Arfa Gouffran - Cisse.


Man City team: 

Hart - Zabellata Kompany Lescott Clichy - Fernandhino Yaya Toure - Navas Silva - Aguero Dzeko

Really looking toward to tonight's game, no cabaye involved at all for Newcastle btw. Also so glad MNF is back Gary Neville is brilliant as always but Carragher is very good as well.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Man United U21s 1-3 Liverpol U21s after 25mins :brodgers

LMAO Paddy Crerand.

Also






:brodgers


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lmao Newcastle getting hammered.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It begins. City could genuinely be 2 or 3 up already. This could end up being a cricket score.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not bad Silva


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Silva.

:taker


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers 










:brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

CATALAN BOYS


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

City are going to smash the Prem this year.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOL Norwich :brodgers


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

City started really well. Silva always scores in the opening game.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


>


Norwich scoring twice with that 32.5% possession :brodgers

:kun


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Didn't even look to where he was putting that. Pure instinct.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

City going in dry :brodgers.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Beautiful Kun!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

But who was 10 year contract?


----------



## kingfunkel

Well this is gonna be painful  


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

City/Chelsea/United...the rest.

I withdraw Spurs from the list. They're not good like these 3. And yes, I'm making this basis off of one match.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Best thing about MNF was the neville/carra burglar banter :lmao


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You had Spurs in there? :kobe


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Borini with another goal. Should help him with dat confidence :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> City/Chelsea/United...the rest.
> 
> I withdraw Spurs from the list. They're not good like these 3. And yes, I'm making this basis off of one match.


Depends on if Spurs keep Bale or not as well. If they do they still want challenge for the title but they will defo threaten the top 3


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Steven Taylor the WOAT of WOATS


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

7 more years...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Awful stuff from Newcastle. Aside from Ben Arfa none of them should be proud of their performance thus far, similarly if this is anything to go by City are gonna be a big problem this year, look good in attack and nothing is going past them defensively.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Pardew :lmao what a tool.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:carra

That was sexual from Yaya :moyes1


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Great free kick there from Toure.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:yaya


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

City is fucking Newcastle's shit up.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wait Newcastle didn't sell out there allocation for tonight's game?

I know it's a Monday Night Game and Newcastle haven't exactly had there best Transfer Window ever that does surprise me


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Man City messed up a 4 on 1. :torres They should check the Stoke - Villa highlights from last season to find out how to score one :benteke


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I thought that was a 4 on NONE? :benteke


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah it was, I was counting the GK as the 1. :brodgers

ooo :kompany injured, could be a big blow. :moyes2


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oh I see. :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

DO SOMETHING DZEKO


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Battle o the black guys :sturridge vs :benteke next week

:brodgers

Fucking Nasri :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hard to say whether City were great or Newcastle were pyar turd.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Bit of both probably.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

fernandinho is beast


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Once I posted it I was going to go back and edit it to say City did look impressive tbf. 

Now you've posted, it's pointless going back. :


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

lol at Newcastle.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Kompany's health problems seem to be a trend nowadays. Shame, such a wonderfully talented player.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Happens with defenders especially as they get older or it just happens if you're in the owen hargreaves mould :fergie


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> Kompany's health problems seem to be a trend nowadays. Shame, such a wonderfully talented player.


Kompany will be ok, the guy shook off a fucking broken nose against Serbia, PERRY SATURN style.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So did anybody else see :gnev call carragher a burglar?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's a sad state of affairs when you lose 4-0 and your keeper is still one of your best players. Absolutely terrible. Ben Arfa was decent. Fuck all the others. Fuck Kinnear and Pardew. Fuck Cabaye too that ******, should've sold him to PSG while we had the chance. Fuck Mike Ashley most of all.


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

City looking very sharp. Entertaining to watch too.


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Newcastle look like relegation fodder right now. Pardew will be gone in a couple of months.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



punx06 said:


> We want Pogba now? Not sure why we're trying to sign midfielders before defenders or another striker. *Wenger is that desperate guy at the bar waiting to pick up chicks at closing time. He goes in with intentions of landing a stunner, and comes back with someone else's sloppy seconds :wenger2*


Hey if he gets it in who cares right?

I can imagine him haggling with a hooker :wenger


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Hey if he gets it in who cares right?
> 
> I can imagine him haggling with a hooker :wenger


Was supposed to post that in the transfer thread but oh well.

10 pounds and 1 pence for a shag, not a penny more.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> I can imagine him haggling with a hooker :wenger


"For £5.01, that GIVES ME THE RIGHT TO SPEAK TO YOU.... £50 an hour? Looking at you, you don't meet my prostitution standards, therefore I will start my negotiations at £25"

While Jose, Pelligrini, AVB and BIG DAVEY MOYES wait round the corner because they know she's top class. :brodgers


----------



## kingfunkel

If Ashley sacks Pards what's the chances Kinnear will take over as manager? Just for the fact Ashley likes to fuck with us 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

wenger would probably go home and stare at things until they look like boobs.

hed use the computer for porn but broadbrand and bandwidth aint free

:wenger2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He'd just go to McDonalds and buy the cheapest thing on the menu so he could sit down and use their free wifi :wenger


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> He'd just go to McDonalds and buy the cheapest thing on the menu so he could sit down and use their free wifi :wenger


Nah, he'd sit on the grass outside so he could get it for free :wenger2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Very smart, even better :wenger2


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*City looked great. Newcastle looked dog shite. Dzeko looked a million times better than he ever did under Mancini. Incredible. Best player on the pitch. Fernandinho just oozes class. Fits in there perfectly. Not sure why they had Navas coming in centrally so often in the first half. He should be stuck to that touchline. Him and Zabaleta will give defences nightmares when they're on. Hard to really pick any faults with their strongest XI. Only faults are with the squad depth. Biggest difference is the manager though. Take an almighty effort to finish above City again this season. Should have been more than 4 too. Negredo goal looked onside and should have had two, at least one penalty. Would love to see Newcastle go down.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

if dzeko was the best player on the pitch, then why did he only give me 4 fantasy points


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I think i had nasri in one but then took him out because i wanted a better striker enaldo

I have debuchy in my sky sports one :jones


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

zaba impressed usual. that guy is pretty boss. best RB in the league

and yes, i know rafa exists


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Would love to see Newcastle go down.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

stone cold steve green light defying authority


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Pardew blaming the result on the Cabaye bid. Fuck out of here. It's not Arsenal's place to mind Newcastle's feeling with regards to transfers.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lol the tool never said that did he? he's such a cretin.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Pardew is just trying to justify Newcastle WOATing harder than Arsenal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Aguero is the most talented player in the league. Gonna be unstoppable this year IMO, the 2nd goal was ridiculous.



> Premier League ‏@premierleague 3m
> Martin Atkinson has been appointed referee for Manchester United v Chelsea on Monday 26th August


MOYES OUT


----------



## Haza

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> Pardew blaming the result on the Cabaye bid. Fuck out of here. It's not Arsenal's place to mind Newcastle's feeling with regards to transfers.


We would have lost anyway but that was terrible craic from Arsenal. I totally agree with Pardew, why couldn't they wait until this morning? Not to mention 10 million isn't even close to being enough for Cabaye.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Atkinson the ref?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Atkinson the ref?


That GIF always get's me.

:lol

No more Fergie, no more politics.

:brodgers


----------



## Palahniuk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Heading down to St James' on Sat from Glasgow for my first live EPL game (my team's up in the highlands and well, fuck that).

There better be hilarious ineptitude on show. Oh and Paul Dummett <3 He better feature.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






2:30.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*I'm struggling to see the issue with Arsenal bidding for Cabaye on a day where they had a match. They would have got fucked over even with Cabaye playing but really a player should have the mental strenght to still be able to play at this level. Did another club's interest cause everyone attached to Newcastle to have a breakdown or something?*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Pardews a cretin and was looking for reasons as to why his club failed.


----------



## Haza

Seabs said:


> *I'm struggling to see the issue with Arsenal bidding for Cabaye on a day where they had a match. They would have got fucked over even with Cabaye playing but really a player should have the mental strenght to still be able to play at this level. Did another club's interest cause everyone attached to Newcastle to have a breakdown or something?*


You prepare for a game with players individually and when a massive club comes in for your player and he says he wants to leave of course you're not going to play him. There is absolutely no reason Arsenal couldn't wait until today. Pardew is a horrendous manager and I can't wait to see the back of him but he's right, it was disrespectful. I think the people saying its not a problem would have a different opinion if it happened to them.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Or they could have just kept it under wraps like Everton did until after the game..



> The Club did not make public these details as it was vital Roberto Martinez’s preparations for the opening game of the Premier League season were not disrupted in anyway.
> 
> Alan Myers
> Director of Communications


Pardew just taking away the blame from himself and his players.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Newcastle did dire and deserved their loss. Arsenals bid had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Pardew is just doing what he does best, making excuses. From what I hear Cabaye refused to play, that's completely unacceptable. He's a great talent but I lose all respect for a player when they do something like that, you're a fucking professional, a highly paid professional and while we are paying your wages you better give 100% and be ready to play when we need you. It's not even a question of loyalty, I can understand why he would want to leave but while you're under contract to us you better act like a fucking man and do your job to the best of your ability. What a cunt.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> Pardew is just doing what he does best, making excuses. F*rom what I hear Cabaye refused to play, that's completely unacceptable. He's a great talent but I lose all respect for a player when they do something like that, you're a fucking professional, a highly paid professional and while we are paying your wages you better give 100% and be ready to play when we need you. It's not even a question of loyalty, I can understand why he would want to leave but while you're under contract to us you better act like a fucking man and do your job to the best of your ability. What a cunt.*


Makes rooney sound half decent :terry


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> Pardew is just doing what he does best, making excuses. From what I hear Cabaye refused to play, that's completely unacceptable. He's a great talent but I lose all respect for a player when they do something like that, you're a fucking professional, a highly paid professional and while we are paying your wages you better give 100% and be ready to play when we need you. It's not even a question of loyalty, I can understand why he would want to leave but while you're under contract to us you better act like a fucking man and do your job to the best of your ability. What a cunt.


I can understand you being unhappy with him, but there are two sides to every story. Look at this from his point of view, he wants to progress his career by moving to a potential Champions League club and get a big pay increase and you're stopping him from doing that, it's understandable that he'd be a bit pissed off with you for it. Imagine if your employer stopped you from taking a better job where you'd double your wages because of a clause in your contract. 

I wouldn't worry about the fact you're paying his wages, if he's refusing to play he certainly won't be getting paid.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He's a grown man, if he wants to leave he should hand in a transfer request not act like a petulant child throwing his toys out of the pram because he can't get his own way. A contract is a two way street, no way should we just buckle and give in to his demands when the fee they offered is laughably beneath his value to us. It's a complete lack of professionalism on his part and nothing can convince me otherwise but I shouldn't be surprised, it's not a trait that seems to exist in footballers anymore.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TheResurrection said:


> I can understand you being unhappy with him, but there are two sides to every story. Look at this from his point of view, he wants to progress his career by moving to a potential Champions League club and get a big pay increase and you're stopping him from doing that, it's understandable that he'd be a bit pissed off with you for it. Imagine if your employer stopped you from taking a better job where you'd double your wages because of a clause in your contract.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the fact you're paying his wages, if he's refusing to play he certainly won't be getting paid.


Oh shut up. Big bad Newcastle who brought him to the Premier League and presumably gave him a good wage putting him through hell won't let him go better his life. He's not exactly struggling in life is he? Plus he signed a contract and Newcastle don't have to sell him. Just another story of a spoiled brat in football.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Pleased I have theresurrection on my ignore list


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Refusing to play for a club you're contracted to is just plain stupidity. It's a shame. At least honour the contract.

:rooney played and even went on to provide two assists on Saturday but you can tell from his body language that he clearly isn't content. 

Hand in a transfer request if you want to leave.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Transfer request = no loyalty payments.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

John Obi Mikel played just hours after being informed that his dad had been kidnapped. I'm pretty sure Cabaye could have just about held it together out there despite the trauma he went through of having a club making a transfer bid for him.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

All eyes on Fenerbahce for tomorrow.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Saved.

:durant3


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



For The Win said:


> Pleased I have theresurrection on my ignore list


*All a bit irrelevant now.


:curry2*


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Chelsea:* Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry, A. Cole; Ramires, Lampard; De Bruyne, Oscar, Hazard; Torres
*Aston Villa:* Guzan; Lowton, Luna, Vlaar, Clark; El Ahmadi, Delph; Westwood, Benteke, Agbonlahor, Bacuna


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

dare we look into luiz not being selected again?


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*If Mata comes off the bench now I'll scream.

He's injured Kiz.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chelsea side vs Aston Villa: Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry, Cole; Ramires, Lampard, Oscar, Mata, Hazard, Ba.

that's the chelsea side.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> Chelsea side vs Aston Villa: Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry, Cole; Ramires, Lampard, Oscar, Mata, Hazard, Ba.
> 
> that's the chelsea side.


Bad info then


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Where the fuck did you get that team from? Mata and Ba in for Torres and De Bruyne. Weimann starts for Villa not Bacuna.*


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Where the fuck did you get that team from? Mata and Ba in for Torres and De Bruyne. Weimann starts for Villa not Bacuna.*


Someone posted it on twitter. Nevermind..


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:benteke :gabby

Great goal, COME ON!!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:benteke will be a fantasy goat this season along with RVP.

Shame he'll end up at a chelsea or arsenal or even a top foreign side, i'd love him at united.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:mancini2 at our passes in the first half. Need drastic improvement.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> :benteke will be a fantasy goat this season along with RVP.
> 
> Shame he'll end up at a chelsea or arsenal or even a top foreign side, i'd love him at united.


He's just signed a new contract, stop tapping up. :arry


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Was it Hazard that caused the Villa O.G?

Where are my damn assist points in FF then? :kobe2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Who's the blonde babe in the Al-Jazeera stupid with Keys and Gray?

Bet they've been hanging out the back of it all day :keys


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



steamed hams said:


> He's just signed a new contract, stop tapping up. :arry



:moyes2


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:benteke GOATing it as usual.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

wrong thread fuck off


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

fuark Villa looking dangerous going forward, two good chances


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Loving them long shots from Chelsea. All targetting the same section of fans in the nosebleeds.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

BIG BAD BRAN


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Damn Ivanovic is so fucking good in front of goal.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

VILLA ROBBED, ROBBED I TELLS YA


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

God could Kevin Friend have wanted Chelsea to win more? Fucking jackass has clearly been bought and paid for by Russian mobsters. That is one of the most obvious handballs I've ever seen by Terry. Evil Bran should have been sent off as well. :frustrate


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Shocking decision not to aware a penalty there. And what about that elbow from Ivanovic? Talk about let off the hook.


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ivanovic should just be played as a winger/support striker. He loves getting forward. :azpi is a much better defender as a right back.



steamed hams said:


> God could Kevin Friend have wanted Chelsea to win more? Fucking jackass has clearly been bought and paid for by Russian mobsters. That is one of the most obvious handballs I've ever seen by Terry. Evil Bran should have been sent off as well. :frustrate


:gabby He's just making up for the raping he gave us against Liverpool last season.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That Mourinho vs Lambert battle of the sidelines was hilarious :lmao


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Am I the only one not seeing the big deal with Ivanovic's "elbow"? Would've been a harsh sending off.

I'll admit the handball not being given was bullshit though.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Bran probably should have been but penalty would have been harsh for the handball. Pretty close to him. Good showing from Villa. Chelsea just scraping through. Surely Lukaku has to be starting ahead of Ba and Torres sooner rather than later.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



I Curry I said:


> Am I the only one not seeing the big deal with Ivanovic's "elbow"? Would've been a harsh sending off.
> 
> I'll admit the handball not being given was bullshit though.


Don't forget Bran's goal was offside as well :HHH2

Good showing from Villa, Okore had to come on suddenly and looked good.

Oh yeah Seabs I'm pretty sure Lukaku will be starting against Man U now :moyes2


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Please send Ba to Roma. I thought he was 3rd on the depth chart, why he start over Lukaku?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The elbow wasn't a red but the high boot was a second yellow. He was offside for the goal and it was a blatant pen too. Utter bullshit. Big teams getting those decisions again. Forget goal line technology. It doesn't change too much, especially when you have crap decisions like that that can be resolved with a monitor quickly.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Surely Lukaku has to be starting ahead of Ba and Torres sooner rather than later.*


Same thought here. He looked far more threatening than the two combined so far.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

that shirley guy is pretty good

also im sorry hams


----------



## CC91

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We're in the group stages now, come on Wenger its time!!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

or most likely, today's name just convinced wenger and co that the squad is alright and everything is going well


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chelsea get away with a shit call? 

I'm shocked.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Small teams need to get the respect of the resurrection and me before getting decisions. And that's final ositivity


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

God damn Chelsea are already racking up the set-piece goals this season. It feels like the Mourinho unconquerable machine is coming back :jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We were killing the set pieces last season too. We have always been good at them.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Villa are going to make a lot of problems for the top 4/5 teams this season, very organized in defence and using Benteke's strength and Agbonlahor's pace effectively.

I really like the way Jose plays Lampard and Ramires in midfield with Ramires usually staying in front of defence and allowing Lampard to go forward alongside Oscar. Lampard was brilliant against Hull and very good tonight, just gets better. Legend. Terry looks great in defence, leadership that was missing last year and with Luiz coming back next week (hopefully adapting to a Mourinho style CB) we're supposed to be more organized.

I don't think Mata is fully fit based on his performance tonight. It's that or he's just much better playing in a central position. He should be 100% for Utd on Monday, starting or not. Cole, Ivanovic and Hazard all consistent as usual. 

Cech
Ivanovic/Cahill/Terry/Cole 
Ramires/Lampard
Schurrle/Oscar/Hazard 
Torres 

It depends on Luiz and Mata's condition until Monday. I think Schurrle should start against Utd and I imagine that Jose would want Torres against an experienced defence. Lukaku looked motivated tonight and he will get a lot of opportunities to start this season as his competition from Torres and especially Ba is not that strong. That of course can change if we bring a top striker in the next two weeks, we're going to make a third bid on Rooney after the Utd match and if that's not working, the other two options from what I've heard are Eto'o and Jackson Martínez.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Sagna on Saturday and this last night, LEAVE US ALONE.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giroud posted a pic of Kos on his instagram. Say's he'll be alright.

BOSS.


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rock316AE said:


> Lampard was brilliant against Hull and *very good tonight*, just gets better.


wat


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I don't think Lampard was very good to be honest. Needlessly gave the ball away a few times.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Benteke's such a beast. One season wonder? LOL

Villa's front 3 are great to watch. Thought they deserved more. Chelsea don't look impressive at all, so they're definitely winning the league.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Nige™ said:


> The elbow wasn't a red but the high boot was a second yellow. He was offside for the goal and it was a blatant pen too. Utter bullshit. Big teams getting those decisions again. Forget goal line technology. It doesn't change too much, especially when you have crap decisions like that that can be resolved with a monitor quickly.


:lmao Nige having another blast of Chelsea and the season isn't even warm yet. You should stay out of the PREMIER LEAGUE thread until your lot get smacked out of the cups


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlexHumph said:


>


Not as bad as this heinous attack


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



JOAL.COM said:


> that shirley guy is pretty good
> 
> also im sorry hams


I didn't mind when Chelsea were trolling Barca/Bayern in 2012 but when they beat Villa the hate runs through my veins and brings my blood to the boil. :bozza The retro "_Everybody hates Chelsea_" sig is coming back.



Bullseye said:


> :lmao Nige having another blast of Chelsea and the season isn't even warm yet. You should stay out of the PREMIER LEAGUE thread until your lot get smacked out of the cups


HUMBLED :terry

Agree with Nige, we need MOAR technology.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sky sources: West Brom’s Nicolas Anelka walks out of training and tells staff he is retiring #SSN

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao surely not

SURELY NOT


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Le Sulk


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOL if that is true.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao brilliant


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Anelka's agent has died and it's hit him hard apparently.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Isn't his agent his brother?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

isn't his agent one of his brothers ?

Edit: Joel'd


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Believe so, yes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

it's not his brother, a different agent

eric manasse was his name.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Anelka with more agents than Men In Black.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*











fuckin hell fpalm


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

#SadCunts


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Dark day...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

with some luck the last


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nothing to brag about


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sunderland will be next with #mate

#mate


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> fuckin hell fpalm


That's a joke right? :mcbain


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Can't wait for them bad biffs to go down.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Can't wait for Sky to show whats trending during matches.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



For The Win said:


> Anelka's agent has died and it's hit him hard apparently.


Ramsey strikes again.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BANKSY said:


> Can't wait for Sky to show whats trending during matches.


DOWNLOAD THE SKY SPORTS APP! :cole3


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Bullseye said:


> :lmao Nige having another blast of Chelsea and the season isn't even warm yet. You should stay out of the PREMIER LEAGUE thread until your lot get smacked out of the cups


fpalm

Nice to see he's been humbled, don't know why he's been banned but he's been taking shots at me for ages all because I questioned the ridiculous amount of clubs he 'supports'. That's when it started anyway.

How can he take that as a blast at Chelsea? It was an honest opinion of the referee that so many people have said, and I even said it wasn't a red for the 'elbow' by Ivanovic. Don't know why I'm surprised. He jumps on anything I post normally.

I had fun reading a few minutes ago in the AFL thread him congratulating the guy who beat me in one of the Oz fantasy AFL leagues for making sure an Australian wins after I whooped his ass by over 300 points to win another version the other week in the 'grand final', not that I even mentioned it either. So pathetic!


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Apparently :bigron is in the Celebrity Big Brother house this year. I would never watch this crap usually, but... BIG FUCKIN' RON!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



punx06 said:


> Apparently :bigron is in the Celebrity Big Brother house this year. I would never watch this crap usually, but... BIG FUCKIN' RON!


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


>


Get him in as a surprise housemate. :russo:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Surprised we won, usually don't do too well on the opening weekend

lol at Arsenal


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I wouldn't be too quick to laugh.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Quick?

He's six days late with the laugh actually :terry


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Villa play Liverpool next, he can hardly laugh if they Villa thrash them too


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hank is laughing because we're (almost) in the CL. :wenger

I feel ashamed to talk of it as an accomplishment but with 'Pool and Spurs desperate for DAT 4th trophy, and Wenger's continual bragging along with the players in the world viewing CL next to the WC only, it has become something that it shouldn't have been.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well the champions league title is arguably the biggest in club football


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



For The Win said:


> I wouldn't be too quick to laugh.


Got to get them in when I can.

Won't be long before Arsenal go on a run and we're languishing in 6th place :sad:


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Spoiler:  5 girls and no cup


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:clap


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

But who is fit in that picture?

Step it up :wenger


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I was laughing my ass off listening to this:








But then this almost killed me. I was in tears:


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BANKSY said:


> Spoiler:  5 girls and no cup


SWENGER.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wenger really does prefer to play with youth.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:wenger2


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BANKSY said:


> Spoiler:  5 girls and no cup


Oh Arsene. It's no wonder we name our 'potential' award for young fitties when we go to Alton Towers 'The Arsene Wenger Award'.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

listening to those away boyz songs was a fantastic decision


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Naaa naa naa nanana naaa :giroud


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Dat lucky deflection :giroud


----------



## AEA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

God damn I have to get BT Sport :cuss:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



alex1997 said:


> God damn I have to get BT Sport :cuss:


Likewise.

Swerve streaming their games on my laptop with my jarg connection whilst QPR and Bolton are slugging it out on Sky in HD on me telly.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> Likewise.
> 
> Swerve *streaming their games on my laptop with my jarg connection whilst QPR and Bolton are slugging it out on Sky in HD on me telly.*


Haha same


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Podolski needs to start more games.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

If Sanogo scores he should dick slap the corner flag and say it represents his "haterz".


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



punx06 said:


> Podolski needs to start more games.


I agree


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Everton: Howard, Baines, Jagielka (c), Distin, Coleman, Osman, Fellaini, Pienaar, Barkley, Mirallas, Jelavic. 

Everton subs: Joel, Heitinga, Kone, Deulofeu, Naismith, Stones, Anichebe.

--

West Brom: Foster, Olsson (c), Yacob, Ridgewell, Morisson, Rosenberg, Long, Dorrans, Mulumbu, McCauley, Jones. 

West Brom subs: Popov, Sinclair, Brunt, Lugano, Daniels, Vydra, Berahino.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Good win for us, Podolski definitely needs to start more. Good game from Ramsey & Sanogo seemed to be getting in the right areas, just needs more game time.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Will I ever get a chance to see Deulofeu in the prem?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

no. he's done.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

only stream i got in good quality is Stoke/Palace 

Beggers can't be choosers i suppose.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giaccherini! Fuck yeah Fantasy Points! my season starts now :wenger2


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Ever Wolf said:


> only stream i got in good quality is Stoke/Palace
> 
> Beggers can't be choosers i suppose.


I've got a pretty decent one for the Southampton/S'land game. Decent game it is too.

Chamakh scores against Stoke. Clearly going for that golden boot.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Robbie Brady winning me £37.50 for first goalscorer.

LOVELY

Two bets up in two weeks.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Cant believe we still allow free headers from corners. Otherwise all over them. Bring Osvaldo on please as soon as possible.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

MOTD is going to be awful.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Robbie Brady winning me £37.50 for first goalscorer.
> 
> LOVELY
> 
> Two bets up in two weeks.


You can pre order GTA for me now.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool team is unchanged.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> MOTD is going to be awful.


Well you will have the Liverpool defence making :benteke look like a fool to make it worthwhile :hesk2


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

FONTE, deserved that


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Completely outplayed them. But to concede that early from a free header off a set piece just should not happen. Lambert was trash, I mean probably the worst game I've seen him play. Was a liability. Ramirez needed to come on way sooner, or even start for that matter. And the ref was abnormally bad. Sunderland should have been down to ten when Gardner clearly fouled Ramirez not only did the ref not give him his second booking, he didn't even give the foul.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Can't wait for Villa Liverpool. Get it on already!!!


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I should add though, forget Shaw, James Ward Prowse will be playing for England in not too long. Boy has he developed. Was a class above today.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Robbie Brady winning me £37.50 for first goalscorer.
> 
> LOVELY
> 
> Two bets up in two weeks.


Impressive :clap

Leverkusen, Bayern Munich, Leicester, Kidderminster & Alloa have just won me £100


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



R.Scorpio said:


> Cant believe we still allow free headers from corners. Otherwise all over them. Bring Osvaldo on please as soon as possible.


In the first half? No way. Ward Prowse maybe but most of your delivery was from deep anyway. Shaw was too busy dealing w/ Giaccherini. Draw was fair but Osvaldo shouldn't have even been on the pitch in order to win the free kick leading to the goal. Second half we defended really well but the goal seemed to always be coming. Would have taken the point at the start of the day and think we definitely earned it. Gardner can't tackle for shite like. Him and Larsson totally nullified your midfield in the centre first half and then he was garbage at RB. Can't understand why Cabral never came on either.


Nice to see you all missed me. Now to disappear and watch Summerslam spoiler free :ndiaye


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



danny_boy said:


> Impressive :clap
> 
> Leverkusen, Bayern Munich, Leicester, Kidderminster & Alloa have just won me £100


Leicester, Stoke, Blackburn and Derby just got me a win.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Shepard said:


> Nice to see you all missed me. Now to disappear and watch Summerslam spoiler free :ndiaye


Easy for you to say. I was going to watch it and I had it spoiled by a friggin' top comment on a two best friends video :cussin:


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You defended well Shep but did little else.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Leicester, Stoke, Blackburn and Derby just got me a win.


You can go pre-order GTA yourself then :hesk2


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Can't wait for BENTEKE vs. Liverpool.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



danny_boy said:


> You can go pre-order GTA yourself then :hesk2


:wenger2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I had to work so I never saw the game, but it's pretty much undeniable that Arsene was fucking with us in the first game of the season. Giving Villa a courtesy three points to look back on fondly while they're relegated with a sum total of three points. We're winning this shit this year (based on the zero minutes I saw of today's game). 

Also, :giroud is getting anywhere between 20 and 86 goals this season. Watch and see.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

With Moyes gone there was never going to be a 0-0 at Goodison again, and at least they're beating the teams they should...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Nige™;23026673 said:


> With Moyes gone there was never going to be a 0-0 at Goodison again, and at least they're beating the teams they should...


You might be best waiting to see some of the game first before you drop a comment like that.

We hit the post, the bar, had countless chances whilst WBA time-wasted from kickoff whilst the ref had a horror performance.

Oh and Ben Foster seemed to get hit with everything and at one point the ball actually twatted him on the head.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Should've played BarcaLad :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hull were shit, we were far fucking worse. It's worrying when you set up to play deep lying defensive football away to a newly promoted side that lacks quality. 4-5-1 with four cm's, three of which were CDM'S. Hull won a soft pennoo because Turner couldn't go the whole match without acting like a spastic due to the continued absence of Bassong. Hull created fuck all apart from that, largely due to having Sagbo sent off after half an hour, but it still suggests that we were far too negative with our system/formation in this game. The fact that it took until half time to capitalise on the man advantage by making an attacking sub was worrying, but when it did come we still looked static and hoofed the ball far too much. Redmond was the only bright spark, Ruddy was solid with what he had to do, everyone else (including subs) was shit. Garrido and Johnson were an extra special kind of shit though, I'll be amazed if either start next week. Poor old RVW will struggle to score goals this season if we continue to create him one chance per game, he must regret moving to us now.

On a side note, I'm sure Brady will get all of the headlines because of his goal but other than that he was laughably bad once again. The bloke makes Carlton Palmer look skillful at times. I said last week after the Hull game that Hull would keep quite a few clean sheets against the lesser sides, I just didn't expect it to happen in that manner with the opposition (us) being absolutely fucking woeful. Hull won't score many this season, they really lack guile/pace/creativity.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

How did Fer do Andre?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



R.Scorpio said:


> You defended well Shep but did little else.


I'd have to disagree marra but we both have our biases don't we. I'm just happy all the pundits who said we'd get smashed were proven wrong.

Sessegnons a bit shite and Johnsons a lot worse on the left but otherwise I couldn't complain. At least with the first half. We got the early goal and pressed well. If Altidore had a better first touch (I saw the Bradley link Mikey, we'll be your new team at this rate) he might have done better. Second half we just invited you onto us and if Colback didn't go off then we wouldn't have had Gardner at right back but hypotheticals and all that. We really need another full back in for cover. Westwood pulled off some solid saves and Lambert wasn't at his best but I'd certainly say outplayed is taking it a bit far. Interested to see how the likes of lawro perceive it though seeing as your performance was very similar to ours vs fulham sans goal and they all piled on saying we're awful :side: I think we'll struggle this year and our run of home games doesn't favour us but I think we'll ultimately hang on. Fletcher up front with Altidore certainly seems like it'll get goals. Altidore has v good hold up play and passing but Sessegnon is too prone to drifting.

Now I just hope Superkev doesn't fuck us over at Selhurst part last week.



> Easy for you to say. I was going to watch it and I had it spoiled by a friggin' top comment on a two best friends video


oh man I bet there was SALT involved. I have a week of rustlemania to catch up on too :hb


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Nige™ said:


> With Moyes gone there was never going to be a 0-0 at Goodison again, and at least they're beating the teams they should...


Am I missing something here?


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:sturridge :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

How dumb are Chelsea for letting him go? He could've been the answer to their striker problem if they persisted with him.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:sturridge Sexy goal there.

They could've had Sturridge and Lukaku. Pace and strength. Would've been GOAT.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



danny_boy said:


> How did Fer do Andre?


I said everyone apart from Redmond and Ruddy were fucking shit, so therefore he was fucking shit. Missed an absolute sitter of a header that you would have been disappointed if it hadn't beat the keeper...it didn't even hit the target. Also left chasing shadows despite our midfield being PACKED. His touch looked a bit ropey at times too. To be fair to him he was played in an advanced role (acm) with very little support, although I think he's better playing in a genuine cm role. Hughton set the team up with a really wanky formation today so it was par for the course. I think he will be far better for us in the future, in a different position, possibly under a different manager...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> How dumb are Chelsea for letting him go? He could've been the answer to their striker problem if they persisted with him.


Why persist with Sturridge when the old Torres will be back any day now :torres


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Robbie Brady is not shit. He'll come good, it will take a while to adapt. 

I'm starting to think, there's a chance, a small chance, that I wrong about Daniel Sturridge.

Hutz


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Solid performance for the first 40 minutes. Stagnated a little in the last 5 but all around good performance.

That being said Villa look dangerous at times

And I want Kolo to sell me a used Audi. Cool as fuck



Shepard said:


> oh man I bet there was SALT involved. I have a week of rustlemania to catch up on too :hb


Salt for days


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> How dumb are Chelsea for letting him go? He could've been the answer to their striker problem if they persisted with him.


how dumb was no clues not offering him a new contract and allowing him to go to chelsea


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Absolutely sublime goal. Close control and composure was first class. Great dummy from Coutinho.

Also Delph is a horrible shit house. He'll seriously hurt someone one day.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Robbie Brady is not shit. He'll come good, it will take a while to adapt.
> 
> I'm starting to think, there's a chance, a small chance, that I wrong about Daniel Sturridge.
> 
> Hutz


Duh. You only get to show what you have and improve when you get to play and in your natural position. He gets to do that at Liverpool. He is the most talented English forward. The way he moves with the ball very close to him is very un-English like.

But still, never worth that huge sum on £12m. We ripped Liverpool off there...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> But still, never worth that huge sum on £12m. We ripped Liverpool off there...


I Know right :kobe2 

But we forgive you :sturridge


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Robbie Brady is not shit. He'll come good, it will take a while to adapt.


I'm sure you're correct about his potential, but he has been poor in his first two games so far. The guy looks like a terrible dribbler for a winger/acm, has shown such awful close control and his crosses have mostly been over hit so far. As for adapting? Pilkington, Snodgrass and Redmond took absolutely no time to settle at this level. Regardless, it's only two games but I can only tell you how he has been so far in the two prem full games I've seen him in, I can't see into the future unfortunately.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Kolo Toure was a fucking beast today :kolo1


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Crap showing from Villa today. :bozza

Unless Liverpool's defence is just that damn good to make us look crap :brodgers


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Two 1-0 wins in a row. We United now :fergie

Gerrard and Mignolet played terrific :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



steamed hams said:


> Crap showing from Villa today. :bozza
> 
> Unless Liverpool's defence is just that damn good to make us look crap :brodgers


:kolo1 

Two games done, Two Wins, Two goals from :sturridge and two cleansheets :brodgers


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

But no Studge Shuffle celebration, where has that gone?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Can anyone stop the Liverpool juggernaut?

Us, next week, quite easily.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

3 points :hb

Kolo and Mignolet were immense

Now for next week


----------



## AEA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Good result for liverpool. Us next :hmm:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> Can anyone stop the Liverpool juggernaut?
> 
> Us, next week, quite easily.


of course, you're going to beat us 4-0. Its a done deal. We have no hope i win the pessimism


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Really bright performances from the defensive spine apart from a few dodgy bouncing-ball moments. Toure will give away a penalty sooner or later going for balls that aren't on. Until that day comes, all hail the greatest shower creep-cum-CB of all time.

Nothing new about Villa, can be devestating against teams that overcommit but not enough quality outside of Benteke to cause problems against a packed midfield.

GG. :brodgers


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So :sturridge scored the winner for L'pool for the second week in succession. Good for him. He'll score goals this season playing upfront, a position we never really gave him the chance to play in.

LOLVilla. Arsenal, Chelsea and then L'pool? Who's next for them? :heskymania


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> Can anyone stop the Liverpool juggernaut?
> 
> Us, next week, quite easily.


Are you crazy? It's obviously our year this year :genius


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool are going to DESTROY us next week.

Moyes is good at a lot of things. Beating Liverpool is not one of them.

Save_us_Rafael


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just 36 more goals and 36 more clean sheets to go :mark: :mark: :mark:

All hail your Future Prem Top Scorer/World Cup Winner/WPOTY/GOAT :sturridge

We were excellent in the first half but let Villa into it a lot in the second. Good performances from Sturridge, Hendo, Mignolet. 

Kolo and Agger were decent but they do look nervy at times, BUT WHO WAS DOMINANT CENTREBACK? Hopefully their partnership will look more solid with time.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Who's the one man team now?! :sturridge :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Liverpool are going to DESTROY us next week.
> 
> Moyes is good at a lot of things. Beating Liverpool is not one of them.
> 
> Save_us_Rafael


Moyes is good at one thing, and that is losing at Old Trafford and Anfield


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> Moyes is good at one thing, and that is losing at Old Trafford and Anfield


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> Moyes is good at one thing, and that is losing at Old Trafford and Anfield


Still as many wins as Martinez.

:moyes2


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> Oh and Ben Foster seemed to get hit with everything and at one point the ball actually twatted him on the head.


That's nothing for Foster. When he was at Birmingham he got a broken nose courtesy of Drogba and carried on, if my memory serves me roughly correctly.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Still as many wins as Martinez.
> 
> :moyes2


Martinez has won at Anfield and the Emirates :gotze


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Damn that was a really well taken goal by Sturridge. Lol at the Palace defender who bottled it and let Stoke score


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Interesting story form Daniel Taylor from the Guardian about Mancini



> A few of us in Manchester City's pressroom, after the 4-0 pummelling of Newcastle, found ourselves wondering what Roberto Mancini would have made of such a performance if he were still manager.
> 
> Mancini, to give him his due, presided over a few thrashings of his own, yet you never had the impression he was fully satisfied. The consensus this time was that he would have found fault with Edin Dzeko's finishing.
> 
> Maybe he would have blamed Vincent Kompany's injury on playing for Belgium the previous week (the subject of a previous row that was never fully healed). Or he might have bitten on the fact Micah Richards missed the game after going down with a hamstring strain in training.
> 
> The same happened with Richards in City's title-winning season. Mancini started tapping his glass with his wedding ring. "Cristallo," he said. "Crystal! Fragile!" He was a fascinating guy to be around and it is a pity that everything became so bitter and twisted. Yet the stories that have come out since make it increasingly apparent why City moved him out (and would have done, even if they had won the FA Cup) to bring in Manuel Pellegrini.
> 
> Mancini, to clarify, is someone I admired at City. Yet it is tempting to wonder whether the power went to his head. *He ordered that a disabled lavatory was knocked down and turned into his own personal bidet*. One of his entourage would – no joke – take a hairdryer to Mancini's sweater and jacket to make sure they were the perfect temperature for when he came in off the training ground. The same guy would drive in second gear behind Mancini as the manager set off through the country lanes on the bike ride home to Alderley Edge. When Mancini grew tired, he would put his bike in the car and get a lift the rest of the way.
> 
> More importantly, his style of management had lurched from being occasionally abrasive to almost permanently confrontational. Journalists covering the club knew the atmosphere was bad. What has since become clear is it was far worse than anyone thought.
> 
> The vibe now is entirely different. When was the last time you read about controversy, at City? You haven't since Mancini left in May. Yes, we are still in the early stages of the season but City, under their new manager, feels like a happy and sensible place again – and players generally do a lot better when they are happy. They are going to take some stopping this season.



:lmao




Also heard some liverpool fan on talksport saying they're real contenders for the title, seems the cycle is reaching its peak fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:arry saying he wanted to sign cazorla, What player has he not nearly signed or tried to?


Well united_07 if we lose on monday and then lose again next week they'll look more like contenders than us, well atleast after 4 games :moyes2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> Can anyone stop the Liverpool juggernaut?
> 
> Us, next week, quite easily.


First get past another juggernaut this Monday night. :azpi


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

just dropping in to say we were pretty damn good against Swansea and Rooney did well in his 30 min cameo, having a hand in 2 goals, atleast he was professional with all that's going on. big game against Chelsea, will be proper trashed in a Vegas sports bar somewhere to watch it.

hope you're all missing me :kobe3

oh and LOL @ no new signings yet. Sort your shit out Moyes.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> Moyes is good at one thing, and that is losing at Old Trafford and Anfield


oh my god


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So I guess Moyes has won matches at Spurs and Man City then? :troll


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



steamed hams said:


> So I guess Moyes has won matches at Spurs and Man City then? :troll


Yeah but they're hardly anything special. :rep


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

"Wake me up Yaya Sanogo, we like you better than the cunt from Togo"

:wenger2


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That's brilliant.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Have Cardiff moved to Spain, what's with all the fucking whistling?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Calling the sheep back.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOL at :yaya over-hitting everything he touches.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The foul on Paulinho was almost a metre inside the penalty area and the ref decides to put it outside, what? Anyway Spurs 0-0 Swansea at halftime.


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Get in Cardiff!


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I find it amusing Spurs couldn't buy a penalty last season and now we have 2 in 2 games this season.


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao :lmao City


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hartdog :lmao.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Calamity Joe again


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Cardiff whooping that City ass


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

City :lmao


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Go Cardiff :lmao


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oh dear :hayden3


----------



## T-C

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Zabaleta done again. Get in Frazier.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Agent Fraizer.

:lmao :lmao well in cardiff.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

6 minutes injury time?

Pelegrini Pity Points


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oh shit...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I hope this gives Kiz extreme heartburn. 

The cunts'll probs equalise now, though. Fuck it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ohh fuck off never realised was that long left :lol fuck watching it now


----------



## AEA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

C'mon Cardiff. Hang on!


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I've been thinking Cardiff would get relegated back down this season, but they played well here against City. Maybe they will just hang in there.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

...And Cardiff has beaten Manchester city. I repeat Cardiff City has beaten Manchester City 3 - 2

Take a bow son, take a freaking bow!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Phew, Cardiff held out.


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:clap Well done Cardiff. City brought crashing back down to earth.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

YES!!!! CAERDYDD YOU BEAUTIES!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Brilliant.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

) that is ridiculous, a team that spends so many money for players losing to a team that just got into the first leauge..


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

well hopefully that gives us the kick in the balls that we've needed for about a season.

joe: drop immediately. how much longer can we let him keep making these mistakes? should've been dropped last season but wasn't.
zab: embarrassing. has come out and been very, very ordinary after his incredible season last time around
garcia: don't get on the bus
lescott: stay with garcia
clichy: beaten too easily time after time
yaya: zero presence, zero energy. much like the entire 2012-13 season
fernandinho: nowhere after such a good game last week.
kun: did some nice things but was ordinary
silva: off his game, couldn't find a pass
navas: invisible. he better hope he had an injury.
dzeko: got no service and scored a nice goal out of nothing.

we played like absolute wank and deserved to lose by more. again a team that pressures us and closes us down gets on top and we wilt. i'll put it down to only being early in the season but they played like they had won pre game and got the touch up they deserved, which seems to happen away from home way too often. desperately need another centre back, lescott is awful and nasty can't carry it by himself. micah/vinny out for a month, it's a mess at the back.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lol :hart. Prepare to get shitted on by Andre!

Would have grabbed the ball from the corner if he wasn't busy trying to push Gunnarson or whoever the guy was for Campbell's first goal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Why didn't city use some of the near 100m spent on a defender?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Gotta give Pellegrini some time to settle. He's got a lot to learn. Premier League and La Liga is compeltely different. He probably has never seen a promoted team play with such passion in La Liga before.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chelsea tomorrow, we have to win now that City have slipped up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

slipped up

it's 2 games in. christ. in the grand scheme of things it really isn't that big of a deal. cardiff at home doesn't look to be anything pleasant for anyone. i'd much rather get that out of the way now and have it be a lesson to everyone involved than do it after christmas.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

City don't enjoy playing in wales.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So United/Chelsea tomorrow to see who stays in the August title race with Spurs and Liverpool. 

MUST WIN GAME


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> So United/Chelsea tomorrow to see who stays in the August title race with Spurs and Liverpool.
> 
> MUST WIN GAME


Whoever loses will struggle to make the top 4.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ok, saying slipped up was the wrong thing to say but a loss is a loss and United have to take advantage no matter what point it is in the season especially when it's against Chelsea another title rival.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:clap Cardiff 

City without Kompany on the pitch is a completely different team, irreplaceable leadership. It's hard to believe that Hart is the same GK who put on that incredible performance against Dortmund last year, great on his day but too inconsistent.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spurs were good in the first half, pretty dominating in fact without having too many chances. Paulinho somehow didn't score despite having three good chances, including one which seemed a nailed on goal. Not sure if the penalty was the correct decision or not, sometimes you see them given and sometimes you don't. We were pretty average once the goal went in, though Swansea didn't penetrate our defence at all. Lloris made a great save from a Chico volley but that was all he had to do, apart from a pretty standard save from a Shelvey shot in the first half. 

If we can get the Bale replacements in and play like we did in the first half more consistently then I'll be happy.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Ok City were below par but give Cardiff credit because they were great today. Blaming Lescott/Garcia is a bit harsh. Neither are first choice and Hart and Zabaleta should be laid into for the 2nd and 3rd. Zabaleta losing the same man twice is unforgiveable. Don't even know what to say about Hart anymore. Great keeper but needs some genuine competition bad. Keeps making really stupid mistakes at any level but club and country refuse to drop him everytime because there's no alternative. They don't need to spend £20m on a CB, just a good reliable back up CB. Someone like Demichellis for a couple of million is fine with Kompany/Nastasic as first choice. City will be fine. It's one match against a very impressively set up Cardiff side. Take away the mindless defending off the two corners and they'd have a result. *


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spurs copying our transfer targets AND our results I see. :kobe

We both can't win every game 1-0. :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Spurs copying our transfer targets AND our results I see. :kobe
> 
> We both can't win every game 1-0. :brodgers


Don't worry we'll fix that next week :rvp


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yes. 

2-0 :brodgers


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

City definitely did slip up. In the sense they had control of the game and were a goal up, and then lost because of a goalkeeping error and shitty marking from a player that knows better. So it was a slip up. That doesn't really mean a whole lot this early in the season. That's it. Definitely no need for them to blow things out of proportion (the early season "upsets" are usually blown out of proportion especially), because you can pretty much guarantee that United and Chelsea and every other title contender will lose away to a team that on paper you'd expect them to beat. But really, Cardiff were pretty excellent today. Pressed really well, passed well, Campbell had a good game up front, etc. 

Biggest worry for City is definitely at the back. Kompany is more or less irreplaceable and the team is just not the same when isn't on the pitch. I actually thought Lescott was fine (at worst) today, and Garcia isn't a natural centre half anyway, but Kompany is vital to City if they're going to seriously challenge (well, they'll seriously challenge anyway, but you know what I mean). Hart is a quality keeper one minute and a bomb scare the next. I have no idea what the source is or even if it's true, but my brother text me earlier telling me that on some US TV station (or something, IDR), David Platt said that if he and Mancini were still at the club then Joe Hart wouldn't and they'd have brought in Begovic. I think the inevitable "fuck it, sell him" responses that'll pop up after today are a bit much, but I agree with Seabridge -- he absolutely needs competition. If he keeps going like this then it's panic stations, though. Well, it's already panic stations from most City fans' perspectives. Personally I hope he does something like that at least fourteen times every game (sixteen against us) and plays every minute of the season.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'd be fairly impressed if neutrals can watch & enjoy a Spurs game. Jesus, are they dull to watch. Gave the first half hour a go before deciding that I'd rather sit on a bench outside in the sun looking across the river.

Problems I can see is they just have no pace forward. They have the players for it, but they have very little killer instinct. No playmaker to deliver a final pass forward, which Paulinho and Dembele obviously lack. They play their passing game too slow, players aren't moving around to try create space. Any team that packs the midfield is very capable of rendering Spurs useless.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™ said:


> Lol :hart. Prepare to get shitted on by Andre!
> 
> Would have grabbed the ball from the corner if he wasn't busy trying to push Gunnarson or whoever the guy was for Campbell's first goal.


What a reputation :hayden3

I didn't actually watch the game and haven't seen the goals. Looking forward to MOTD 2 now.



Seabs said:


> *Don't even know what to say about Hart anymore. Great keeper but needs some genuine competition bad. Keeps making really stupid mistakes at any level but club and country refuse to drop him everytime because there's no alternative. *


U FUCKERN WOT?









In all seriousness, Hart is living off a reputation that was built between 2009-2012. He has had three very good full seasons in the premier league (one for Birmingham), but at 26 he should really be entering his prime now. Having seen some of Pantilimon's performances in the cup last season I think it's a bit harsh to say that Hart doesn't have competition at club level, I just think that Hart has coasted for long spells due to Mancini's poor squad management from last season. That was only Pellegrini's second game in charge, it was very unlikely that he was going to start the season without Hart, but there's nothing to suggest that he won't drop the keeper if needs be.

The England situation is a whole different story altogether...how is any other keeper supposed to mount a challenge when they can't even receive full opportunities in friendly games? I'm not saying that we will find a new number one that way but it might at least give Hart a kick up the arse knowing that he can't continue to make half hearted attempts at saves along with hair brained decision making blunders.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i think it would be less of a problem if it only sometimes happened. every keeper is going to have a howler sometime.

but you cannot have 6-7 howlers a season. that can be 18 dropped points. what's worrying is that the obvious deficiencies in his game haven't been ironed out in the offseason. the lack of presence in the box and inability to cope with anything in the air hasn't been worked on. it's either he's iver confident or he's got zero confidence, and honestly it's probably more the zero confidence situation now. pants definitely deserves a go, but can you really do it 3rd game into the season? doubt it.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

City :lmao


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah, the danger now is if you drop him after two league games his confidence goes straight the fuck out the window. There's a fine line between the proverbial kick in the arse and shitting the bed psychologically.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Biggest worry for City is definitely at the back. Kompany is more or less irreplaceable and the team is just not the same when isn't on the pitch. I actually thought Lescott was fine (at worst) today, and Garcia isn't a natural centre half anyway, but Kompany is vital to City if they're going to seriously challenge (well, they'll seriously challenge anyway, but you know what I mean). Hart is a quality keeper one minute and a bomb scare the next. I have no idea what the source is or even if it's true, but my brother text me earlier telling me that on some US TV station (or something, IDR), David Platt said that if he and Mancini were still at the club then Joe Hart wouldn't and they'd have brought in Begovic. I think the inevitable "fuck it, sell him" responses that'll pop up after today are a bit much, but I agree with Seabridge -- he absolutely needs competition. If he keeps going like this then it's panic stations, though. Well, it's already panic stations from most City fans' perspectives. Personally I hope he does something like that at least fourteen times every game (sixteen against us) and plays every minute of the season.


Fuck it, sell him.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

At least City have more WIDTH now with Navas. :moyes1


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Yeah they need to keep Bale a lot more than I think a lot of people realise. Not just talking about people on here. I keep hearing people say they'll be fine without Bale if they bring someone like Lamela in but what they need badly is some creativity through the middle which Bale offers. Gylfi hasn't cut it for Spurs at the very top and Holtby doesn't look up to it either. Dembele and Paulinho aren't natural in that role either. It's a pretty glaring gap and it was obvious last week vs Palace. I mean I assume AVB would bring someone into that center hole if Bale did leave but it's not as simple as spending £30m on a highly rated foreign player to replace a game changer like Bale is. Bale is so key to them and £70m to spend replacing him isn't as simple as some seem to think it is. "Sure we'll lose Bale but we'll get a massive fee for him." Well yeah but how much of that can you spend this summer and how many players can they attract that can turn games for them like Bale does. He probably single handedly got them at least 10 points last season that they had no right in getting with his brilliance. There aren't many players in the world that can do that and nearly fuck all that will go to Spurs no matter what the price. If they keep Bale and sign another attacking player who can play out wide then they have top 4 sorted. If Bale does go and they do lose out on Willian then I don't think it's close to the lock people are saying it is. I'd still have them favourties but not clear ahead of Liverpool and Arsenal. They're pretty close to having a squad that should lock top 4 down for them but it's dependent on the deals they do in the next week. They still need to bring in and most importantly keep Bale.*


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spurs look one dimensional without Bale, that's the best way I can put it. Then again they often looked one dimensional with him last season, although it was a fucking excellent dimension to have.



Kiz said:


> i think it would be less of a problem if it only sometimes happened. every keeper is going to have a howler sometime.
> 
> but you cannot have 6-7 howlers a season. that can be 18 dropped points. what's worrying is that the obvious deficiencies in his game haven't been ironed out in the offseason.  the lack of presence in the box and inability to cope with anything in the air hasn't been worked on. it's either he's iver confident or he's got zero confidence, and honestly it's probably more the zero confidence situation now. pants definitely deserves a go, but can you really do it 3rd game into the season? doubt it.


Agreed that you can accept your keeper making a few blunders every season, including a couple big errors, they're only human, but after a season full of it with signs that it's going to seep into the next one you have to draw a line.

With Hart I don't think it's down to quality, I just think he needs to be told that he's rated highly but needs to improve his form and valuation of his own ability, this includes things such as coming for crosses he's never going to get and making nonchalant dives for saves which he appears to under estimate. Pellegrini should tell him that there is a solid goal keeper waiting on the bench who is chomping at the bit for his opportunity (as proven by his performances in your cup run last year). City don't need to drop Hart straight away, just make sure he's aware of the situation and see how he reacts. If his form improves then great, if he continues to play poorly and or loses confidence then he has to be replaced. 

In the mean time City could really benefit from bringing in an experienced keeper on loan, it doesn't have to be somebody who's top class, but somebody like Friedal (not necessarily him) could be a good stop gap until January. That way Hart probably won't kick up a stink over fear for his long term place, but it will give City an insurance policy. If Hart is still acting like a clown come the next transfer window then that's the time to spend on a new number one (unless the prices are bumped up like they usually are then, so wait until next summer in that case :side


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Dzeko's goal wasn't as good as people on twitter were making out. Welbeck has scored goals like that on the way to a match, true story.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Should add that the loan keeper would initially be brought in as a back up, but could be used if Hart's poor form continues to persist. Bringing in someone like Friedel on loan and putting him straight in the team would be a bit drastic...


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuck it, they should do what Chelsea did and bring in someone like Schwarzer.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

they should put Pants in goals.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Joe Hart's form is fairly pants right now, so technically they already have put him in goal :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

speaking of pants, im dropping all norwich players from my team Andre


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

just seen this on twitter



> Rafael Hernández ‏@RafaelH117 1h
> David Platt on Al Jazeera: "If Mancini and I were still at City, Hart wouldn't be there. We decided to sign Begovic."


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I don't blame you *Redead*, Fer is going to be useless if Hughton continues to play him out of position. Meanwhile, RVW is lucky if receives 30 touches of the football per game due to our deep lying defensive style and lack of willingness to support him. Snodgrass should be fully fit soon and would be worth keeping if he can replicate last season's form. Ruddy might be worth sticking in your team if we carry on playing this way, our set up should attract a lot of comfortable long range pot shots from opposition players which could rack up a few points, should get at least 10 clean sheets if he plays all season too.



united_07 said:


> just seen this on twitter


WW2, Michael Jackson is dead, Michael Le Vell is a paedo, etc.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nah I got mignolet so im good

but i swear to god, your match vs Hull may have been one of the most boring things i ever saw on my life. they completely refused to show any boldness or creativity at all. just recycle possession over and over and over and over and over


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Yeah they need to keep Bale a lot more than I think a lot of people realise. Not just talking about people on here. I keep hearing people say they'll be fine without Bale if they bring someone like Lamela in but what they need badly is some creativity through the middle which Bale offers. Gylfi hasn't cut it for Spurs at the very top and Holtby doesn't look up to it either. Dembele and Paulinho aren't natural in that role either. It's a pretty glaring gap and it was obvious last week vs Palace. I mean I assume AVB would bring someone into that center hole if Bale did leave but it's not as simple as spending £30m on a highly rated foreign player to replace a game changer like Bale is. Bale is so key to them and £70m to spend replacing him isn't as simple as some seem to think it is. "Sure we'll lose Bale but we'll get a massive fee for him." Well yeah but how much of that can you spend this summer and how many players can they attract that can turn games for them like Bale does. He probably single handedly got them at least 10 points last season that they had no right in getting with his brilliance. There aren't many players in the world that can do that and nearly fuck all that will go to Spurs no matter what the price. If they keep Bale and sign another attacking player who can play out wide then they have top 4 sorted. If Bale does go and they do lose out on Willian then I don't think it's close to the lock people are saying it is. I'd still have them favourties but not clear ahead of Liverpool and Arsenal. They're pretty close to having a squad that should lock top 4 down for them but it's dependent on the deals they do in the next week. They still need to bring in and most importantly keep Bale.*


I agree. Bale adds the directness they so glaringly lack. Runs at defences and adds a necessary tempo. Chadli, maybe in time, can add something to their wings. But they need a world class player out there since AVB very obviously doesn't want a playmaker in the mould of what he had at Porto.

I am sure most people know AVB is very stubborn, especially after the Chelsea debacle. He's won two out of two from two penalties in two games they should of done much more. Against a team who'll try squeeze them out of midfield and match them in the air if they go to the wings (Liverpool, Arsenal, Sunderland, Newcastle, West Ham, list goes on), they'll be exposed very badly. He needs to set the team up deeper if he wants to pursuit with a DCM type player (Capoue/Sandro). It'll allow Paulinho and Dembele to play a more direct game and give necessary space to their wingers to use whatever explosive pace they have. Could help give Soldado the space & time to take home a cross. But he's squeezed out since he's given no space. Watching their midfield try to dip around players is also pretty painful.

Feels sad I've taken in all that from like one half against Palace and 30 minutes against Swansea. Got to sell now or tell Real Madrid that they'll have to try again early next year since they'll be priced out of the market if they go desperately for someone now.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



JOAL.COM said:


> Nah I got mignolet so im good
> 
> but i swear to god, your match vs Hull may have been one of the most boring things i ever saw on my life. they completely refused to show any boldness or creativity at all. just recycle possession over and over and over and over and over


I bet Mignolet has earned you a lorry load of points already, although I would probably swap him out when Liverpool play hoofy teams such as West Ham who like to lump high balls into the box.

The sad thing about your last statement is that "they" could have referred to either team in all honesty. I'm going to have to watch another season of that type of shit, fuckern warz.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Think people are being pretty harsh on Spurs, they're integrating a few new players, particularly in midfield. They had similar issues to start last season but they did get it sorted. I actually think they'll match up well against big teams, that midfield will be solid against anyone. I've watched both their games and they've probably been the most solid looking team, they'll be tough for anyone to break down.

As for Bale, that's 100% done. They need to get a creative player in. Lamela would be perfect, he's very similar to Bale, less powerful but can do a lot of the same things, and he's probably more technically gifted, he's going to be an incredible player if he keeps progressing.

They'll be fine though. Winning games when you're not at your best isn't a bad thing.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> What a reputation :hayden3
> 
> I didn't actually watch the game and haven't seen the goals. Looking forward to MOTD 2 now.
> 
> 
> 
> U FUCKERN WOT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, Hart is living off a reputation that was built between 2009-2012. He has had three very good full seasons in the premier league (one for Birmingham), but at 26 he should really be entering his prime now. Having seen some of Pantilimon's performances in the cup last season I think it's a bit harsh to say that Hart doesn't have competition at club level, I just think that Hart has coasted for long spells due to Mancini's poor squad management from last season. That was only Pellegrini's second game in charge, it was very unlikely that he was going to start the season without Hart, but there's nothing to suggest that he won't drop the keeper if needs be.
> 
> The England situation is a whole different story altogether...how is any other keeper supposed to mount a challenge when they can't even receive full opportunities in friendly games? I'm not saying that we will find a new number one that way but it might at least give Hart a kick up the arse knowing that he can't continue to make half hearted attempts at saves along with hair brained decision making blunders.


*I mean competition that will actually be played. There's competition for his spot in the England team but Roy never even drops him for friendlies so where's the pressure for his spot coming from? Nowhere. *


Irish Jet said:


> Think people are being pretty harsh on Spurs, they're integrating a few new players, particularly in midfield. They had similar issues to start last season but they did get it sorted. I actually think they'll match up well against big teams, that midfield will be solid against anyone. I've watched both their games and they've probably been the most solid looking team, they'll be tough for anyone to break down.
> 
> As for Bale, that's 100% done. They need to get a creative player in. Lamela would be perfect, he's very similar to Bale, less powerful but can do a lot of the same things, and he's probably more technically gifted, he's going to be an incredible player if he keeps progressing.
> 
> They'll be fine though. Winning games when you're not at your best isn't a bad thing.


*There's a difference between the right players needing time to adapt and not having the right players even there. Take Bale out of the equation and that front 3 doesn't look all that threatening against strong, stubborn defences. 

And it's been 100% done for weeks and weeks now according to everyone. Still yet to see him holding that shirt up....

They need more than just one attacking player in that front 3 if Bale goes. Chadli-Gylfi-Lennon with Townsend/Holtby/maybe Dembele/Paulinho isn't that strong at all. Even if you brought Lamela in there's still two other spots there aren't exactly frightening the top defenders in the league. Now Willian-Bale-Lennon. That would have been something to be scared of.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Bale was barely creative at all last season, he was basically pure goals. If he goes, then Lamela is an adequate replacement for him since he's more of a goalscorer too. Even with Bale last year, we lacked creativity and relied on him to, excuse the pun, bail us out. Willian would have been perfect for us with or without Bale, because we need that creative spark to unlock packed defences. There's other players on the market though so I'm not too worried. Plus people are underestimating Holtby, a player who was superb for Schalke for the first half of last season, picking up 10+ assists. Once he's back to full fitness and plays in his preferred central position (rather than shunted out to the left to accommodate Bale in the centre like last season) he'll prosper.

Our performance against Palace was poor, but we were actually pretty solid today, especially in the first half when only some Vorm heroics stopped us being 2-0 up. We sat back a bit once we scored but Swansea barely got out of their own half tbh, our defence was solid. Once everyone gels and we hopefully bring in Lamela as Bale's replacement and someone a bit more creative, it should all come together and everyone will see the best of Spurs.

Lloris
Walker Kaboul Vertonghen Rose
Sandro Paulinho/Dembele
Holtby
Lamela(?) Soldado New creative dude (?)​
Me like.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Think people are being pretty harsh on Spurs, they're integrating a few new players, particularly in midfield. They had similar issues to start last season but they did get it sorted. I actually think they'll match up well against big teams, that midfield will be solid against anyone. I've watched both their games and they've probably been the most solid looking team, they'll be tough for anyone to break down.
> 
> As for Bale, that's 100% done. They need to get a creative player in. Lamela would be perfect, he's very similar to Bale, less powerful but can do a lot of the same things, and he's probably more technically gifted, he's going to be an incredible player if he keeps progressing.
> 
> They'll be fine though. Winning games when you're not at your best isn't a bad thing.


They'll settle down. But if we are to base their potential progression on what they are currently playing, then they are flawed. They are exceptionally hard working for sure, very tricky to break down. That'll guarantee them a point. But they are very uninspiring going forward. They'll continue to crowd their midfield, which is their obvious flaw. They'll continue to play at a ploddier pace if other teams crowd their midfield to try detriment Spurs' playing style. Any team that'll give them space will be blown away. But no Premier League team is going to allow that.

Gareth Bale in the current Spurs team would be incredible. He'll be given persistent chance after chance to create and take any opportunity he gets. But if hes off to Real Madrid, they are going to struggle until whether it's Townsend, Chadli, Lennon, any potential signing become an incredible player. That is unless AVB sacrifices his defensive midfield trio and adds a playmaker.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spurs were never signing Willian with the idea of him playing with Bale. He, along with Lamela were potential replacements. If they were keeping Bale, no way would they be this aggressive in the transfer market. They do spend money Spurs, but never to this extent. They know what's coming in and they're going to make sure they get it.

I think Lamela would be enough. They don't have to be perfect, they just have to be decent. They have their strengths and weaknesses like every club do and there strengths are obvious. They probably have the best centre midfield options in the league. They're a bit short creatively and I agree they need at least one player. Lennon and Lamela on the wings with either Dembele or Holtby (who I think will do well when he gets a run of games) through the middle is pretty capable. It won't be the most creative unit but enough to get Soldado his goals.

I'm really shocked they haven't been linked with Christian Eriksen, he'd be pretty much perfect for them.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Front of tomorrow's Sun



Spoiler: pic















Some real tits on show, Imogen looks nice too :brodgers


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Eriksen is no better than Holtby, though he may have a slightly higher ceiling. Apparently Eriksen's development has slowed a lot over the past year or so. We need someone that can play on the left as well as in the hole. We've been linked with Dzagoev who I like, but he's not really creative - more of a goalscorer. Adem Ljajic of Fiorentina is a good, young player that apparently has a 12m euro release clause to any club outside of Italy. How true that is I don't know, but he's got that spark. Arda Turan of Atletico Madrid is also a guy that can play left or in the centre, I'm not as high on him though. We'll definitely get someone in though.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*J*ust n*o*ticed that MOTD2 *i*s on tomorrow *n*ight instead :kobe

*H*onestly, I think Spurs will be fine without Bal*e*, eventually. *S*oldado will easily replace his goals, which is *key*, unless Bale was planning on actually mutating into 07/08 Ronaldo and banging in 40 goals. He wasn't that creative last season in terms of assists, they'll miss his power and speed though probably, although Spurs probably have the most athletic looking mid*f*ield in the Prem s*o* it might not be too much of a conce*r*n. And they still have a week left in the window to add to it. :arry 

I'll be sad if they b*u*y somebody like Eriksen :jose or *M*essi(needed an M) :arry


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Di Canio GOATing it as usual.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *I mean competition that will actually be played. There's competition for his spot in the England team but Roy never even drops him for friendlies so where's the pressure for his spot coming from? Nowhere. *


I guess that there's no direct pressure in that sense, but the pressure for his England place will come from Pellegrini if he ends up dropping Hart for City. I doubt that even Woy would play a keeper who's sitting on the bench for a top team, so unless Hart's form picks up and or Pellegrini is as blind to the problem as Mancini was another England keeper will eventually receive that chance.

Also never underestimate the media's ability to build up and overrate an England keeper before destroying him for not being up to the standards that they had previously claimed for him. It happened to Seaman for just two international errors in 02, Robinson made a couple of howlers in 07 (coinciding with poor form for Spurs) which led to the media pressurising McClaren into knee jerking by throwing an inexperienced Carson in against Croatia. Green also had a red top campaign (mostly the sun, lol) behind him in 09 before a total U-turn occurred after THAT mistake in Rusternberg. If Hart keeps making stupid errors the media will latch onto it and Woy will have a difficult time ignoring it.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm just glad Foster came out of international retirement. Otherwise Hart may never have ever been dropped until he retired.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Foster is Woy's blue eyed boy, so if anyone is likely to seize Hart's position then it will probably be him :woy


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah. Thankfully Foster bridged the gap between Hart and everyone else. He played a blinder against Everton (until going off of course).


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I actually really rate Foster. No need to drop Hart from national team though as he hasn't really had any issues when playing for England.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Me too. I think what we're trying to say is that Hart having no competition for the England no. 1 jersey is bad for both him and country, not that Hart is absolutely shit. Having Foster gunning for the keeper spot is good, IMO.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Parison Sapphire said:


> I actually really rate Foster. No need to drop Hart from national team though as he hasn't really had any issues when playing for England.


Na, just the three in the past year. Scotland the other week, Poland & Sweden away.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I did lol at his Scotland one, I must admit :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

SAVE_THEM.ALMUNIA


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Eriksen is no better than Holtby, though he may have a slightly higher ceiling. Apparently Eriksen's development has slowed a lot over the past year or so. We need someone that can play on the left as well as in the hole. We've been linked with Dzagoev who I like, but he's not really creative - more of a goalscorer. Adem Ljajic of Fiorentina is a good, young player that apparently has a 12m euro release clause to any club outside of Italy. How true that is I don't know, but he's got that spark. Arda Turan of Atletico Madrid is also a guy that can play left or in the centre, I'm not as high on him though. We'll definitely get someone in though.


I've heard a few people say his development stalled but every time I see him he's quality. He scored 13 goals had a great start to the current season too. He always stands out when I watch him. 

He's only 21, probably around the same level of Holtby now but he's going to develop into a classy player. He's already there technically, just needs to fill out a bit physically. 

Don't even start with Ljajic. I'll weep.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You don't like Ljajic?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> You don't like Ljajic?





> Manchester United called off Adem Ljajic deal despite paying 'exclusivity fee'
> Manchester United abandoned a £10 million deal to sign Partizan Belgrade winger Adem Ljajic, despite paying the 18 year-old a six-figure ‘exclusivity fee’ after agreeing an option to buy him last January.
> 
> Ljajic, 18, has dismissed as “nonsense” claims by Manchester United that his lack of progress in the past year prompted their decision to abort plans to complete a transfer next month.
> United’s withdrawal led to suggestions by Partizan president Dragan Djuric that the Old Trafford club were “maybe in financial crisis”.
> Ljajic believes Sir Alex Ferguson was impressed by his performances during training stints at United’s Carrington training ground and the Serb has now revealed that, having initially agreed to sign for United in a £17 million joint transfer with Zoran Tosic last January, he was paid a fee as part of the agreement, understood to be around £100,000, by the Premier League champions.
> Ljajic said: “It is true that I was on the payroll of Manchester United and that I received a payment from them this year. It was a pre-contract [payment], but I will not to go into it. My father and manager take care of the details of the contract.”
> Sources at United have confirmed that Ljajic received an exclusivity fee from the club to secure first option on his services after agreeing the ‘option to buy’ deal with Partizan.
> 
> Reports in Belgrade that Ljajic was paid a salary and that Partizan received a payment for the player have been denied by United. His fellow Serb Tosic has yet to start a senior game for United since arriving from Partizan 11 months ago.
> The 22-year-old has made just five substitute appearances, the most recent during last week’s Carling Cup win over Tottenham.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ajic-deal-despite-paying-exclusivity-fee.html


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oh dear haha. Now I understand. I'd happily have him if he was available right now though.

As for Eriksen, he's a good player but he doesn't really offer that wide option that we'd also like. He's played as a false 9 briefly but we wouldn't really need him for that. Like I said, he's very similar to Holtby and there's not much point in having both of them. Though if we did happen to get him I wouldn't be upset, just curious as to how we'd fit him into the team. I'm actually surprised there's not more interest in him, he is in the last year of his current contract after all.


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Donnacha with dat subtlety. :hesk2


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Oh dear haha. Now I understand. I'd happily have him if he was available right now though.
> 
> As for Eriksen, he's a good player *but he doesn't really offer that wide option that we'd also like*. He's played as a false 9 briefly but we wouldn't really need him for that. Like I said, he's very similar to Holtby and there's not much point in having both of them. Though if we did happen to get him I wouldn't be upset, just curious as to how we'd fit him into the team. I'm actually surprised there's not more interest in him, he is in the last year of his current contract after all.


you know who you should sign? that willian bloke. would be perfect... :brodgers


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ajic-deal-despite-paying-exclusivity-fee.html


Every time I see & hear Ljajic is doing well it bums me out.



Donnacha said:


> *J*ust n*o*ticed that MOTD2 *i*s on tomorrow *n*ight instead :kobe
> 
> *H*onestly, I think Spurs will be fine without Bal*e*, eventually. *S*oldado will easily replace his goals, which is *key*, unless Bale was planning on actually mutating into 07/08 Ronaldo and banging in 40 goals. He wasn't that creative last season in terms of assists, they'll miss his power and speed though probably, although Spurs probably have the most athletic looking mid*f*ield in the Prem s*o* it might not be too much of a conce*r*n. And they still have a week left in the window to add to it. :arry
> 
> I'll be sad if they b*u*y somebody like Eriksen :jose or *M*essi(needed an M) :arry


Very good *claps*

My team v Chelsea tonight 

DdG 
Jones vida rio evra
Carrick clev
Toni Rooney welbeck
RvP

Subs - Anders fabio smalling zaha giggs kagawa ando 

Chelsea in past under Jose have always been hard to break down, expect Jose to set his Chelsea side up to be solid at back, trying find space v them will be very difficult tonight. Chelsea think look to hit direct & fast on counter attack. The Midfield will be key, Chelsea may let carrick & Clev have time of ball as try lure us in to spring on the counter so they will need use ball smartly, the RW IMO may be key with Toni may stay wider then did v Swansea but stick to Acole also Hazard may play that side who doesn't always track back there will be space down that side for Toni & Jones to overlap into. No point in whipping in floating crosses/high crosses v Chelsea when we do get wide only do that as last resort. Drill in low crosses & pulls them back behind defence. Benteke showed that on Wed night when Chelsea have defend from wide ball they all drop back in a line & if the attacker stays back & holds his run the you find space, benteke did find time have touch then take his shot also ball to him was low fast cross/pass. Really looking forward to the game tonight, also think Carragher & Neville with Ed as the host works really well on MNF, i was impressed with how both Jamie & Gary gelled as a pair on last week MNF show to.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Starting a player who's made it very clear he wants to leave against a club who've made it very clear they want to sign him and will make another bid after the match is risky. Could go the other way too I guess but I'd much rather give Kagawa a chance from the start in his favoured position and use Rooney as a sub when needed. He's scoring an OG for Chelsea's winner anyway. Just you see.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'd be happy with a draw tomorrow imo


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

way to contribute tyler

if we get less than a 6-0 win, Jose gets sacked


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

If Rooney starts ahead of Kagawa then I wouldn't blame Kagawa for being incredibly pissed.

De Gea

Jones Ferdinand Vidic Evra

Valencia Carrick Cleverley Welbeck

Kagawa

RVP​
Is the team I'd like to see, with Kagawa and Welbeck roaming/rotating in the same way Giggs and Welbeck were vs Swansea. The idea of getting Welbeck isolated against Terry, with Kagawa threading passes through - EXCITES me. 

Giggs will probably start himself though and Valencia to be dropped for Rooney. :moyes1


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I think predicting a draw between United and Chelsea is a good *shout*. 

I'm guessing Lukaku will be getting the nod ahead of Torres and Ba tonight as he hasn't started a game yet, I think, he'll pose more of a threat in the *box* anyway. 

*Is* Luiz fit for tonight? Hope he isn't because I've got Cahill in my team. Dat FF team is fucked because I forgot to use my wildcard for some *free* transfers. :kenny :jose Should be GOATing again *for* next weekend though.

Enjoy the match *everybody*.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

slowdown donnacho i dont understand what the fuck youre trying to tell me

and yes, luiz is still out.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm hoping that Chelsea will TRiUMPh over United tonight, I need it it for my predictions league points so I can blow my own TRUMPet (not in a dodgy way). Hopefully Mourinho will play his tactical TRUMP CARD tonight :side:

By the way, what the hell is DA going on about? Donnacha wish you could understand that bloke?


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:arry 

At halftime during the Villa match:



> OptaJoe ‏@OptaJoe 24 Aug
> 339 - Liverpool have completed more passes in the first half of this game than 17 teams have in a full 90 mins in the PL in 2013/14. Groove.


:kolo1


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes' first big game in charge. I'm very intrigued to see how he does. He's been a perennial bottler at Everton, almost always choking on the big stage. Usually sets up very negatively and with Mourinho often looking to keep games tight, I can't see this being a classic. Boring 1-0 win to someone. Probably Chelsea.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> :arry
> 
> At halftime during the Villa match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OptaJoe ‏@OptaJoe 24 Aug
> 339 - Liverpool have completed more passes in the first half of this game than 17 teams have in a full 90 mins in the PL in 2013/14. Groove.
> 
> 
> 
> :kolo1
Click to expand...

dat passing swag :brodgers


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> :arry
> 
> At halftime during the Villa match:
> 
> 
> 
> :kolo1


:brodgers


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:hendo7


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jose Mourinho is going to embarrass Dithering Dave tonight who will continue with his record of never winning at Old Trafford :moyes1

hesykeyboard


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Welbeck is going in BALLS DEEP tonight.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

good that shrek organised him an 'older lady' then.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> good that shrek organised him an 'older lady' then.


Danny aint about that life.

There is no way tonights game isn't decided by a bad refereeing decision.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

torres scoring against united is always nice. if he plays id like to see it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BoJaNNNNN said:


>


the internet has peaked. it's downhill from here.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BoJaNNNNN said:


>


:kolo1 GOAT


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










GOATOURE.

Want a draw for tonight's match in order for us to continue our wonderful journey in winning the epl. It's our year. Undefeated season here we come.

:brodgers


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

im confident of beating united with moyes as manager :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Take a draw tonight, chelsea have the best record against us and they have jose back.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

If I could have it my way, both sides would nuke Liverpool to death. In the event of that not being possible, I don't really care who wins unless I stick money on it. If I do stick money on it...IDK, maybe a draw. RVP to score first. Or Ramires to lob De Gea from sixty yards (not sure you can actually bet that, I'd need to check).


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Would also take a draw, but want us to go there with the mentality to win. Probably will need to score 3 goals to win it, so we need one in the first half and an early second half one.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We were shocking a couple of times against you last season at old trafford, i can see it been a really nervy game either 1-1 or 2-1 either way.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Stadium should be rocking since it's Moyes first game there and the team will be going all out to get a result for him, so it's difficult for us. If you all get an early goal, it could get really bad for us. We need to quiet the fans early.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hazard, oscar, de bruyne, mata or whoever the three are behind the striker worry the shit out of me because they will get a bit of space which is all they need.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Big test, I can see two options for us:

Cech
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Cole
Ramires Lampard
Mata Oscar Hazard
Torres/Lukaku

Cech
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Cole
Ramires Essien
Lampard
Schurrle Torres/Lukaku Hazard

In defence, most important thing physically and for the overall mental strength of the team is that JT is fully fit, after last year with Luiz/Cahill which was probably our weakest partnership in the last 10 years, Terry playing regularly and guiding either Cahill or Luiz along with Jose's organization and positioning is a key factor for our stability. Jose will not allow Luiz the freedom he has had and hopefully he will prove himself defensively because he needs to drastically change his game. Ivanovic is quality at RB and should stay there imo, strong and dominant in the air. I imagine that Terry and Ivanovic are going to be close to Van Persie and Welbeck the entire game, especially in the air. 

Midfield depends on the formation, if Jose wants a tight midfield, I can see Ramires and Essien starting. But it's probably going to be the Lampard/Ramires combination which was very good in the last two games, maybe Essien in the second half to close the game if we get a result.

I don't think Mata and Oscar should start together, especially not this game, they're too similar and Mata is just not a winger. I would go with a more direct attacker like Schurrle. Torres is probably starting as he wasn't in the squad against Villa. 

Prediction: 1-2 Chelsea.


----------



## CGS

BoJaNNNNN said:


>


:kolo1


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hoping we go De Bruyne/Oscar/Hazard. Bring Schurrle on if we need to go direct in the second half. Lampard should be fine against United's central midfield since they don't play with pace or tricky passes, so he should start along with Ramires. Lukaku absolutely has to start. There is no excuse for him not to play. Defence picks itself for now since Luiz is injured and Bran is playing well.

Cech
Bran Cahill Terry Cole
Ramires Lampard
KDB Oscar Hazard
Lukaku​
Super Cup:

Cech
Azpi Luiz Terry Cole
Essien MVG
Willian Mata Schurrle
Lukaku​
Look at the strength in that attacking midfield area :datass


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

DDG

Jones
Rio
Vidic
Evra

Carrick
Cleverley

Valencia
Rooney
Welbeck

RVP


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Could of been going to the game tonight, mate had a spare ticket and did a draw between the rest of us and didn't get it, fucking gutted.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Would have been amazing if you went in an arsenal top.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

should've sucked his dick


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Please let Mourinho agree with Joel and keep Mata well away from this game.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'M GOING NOW :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giggs is going to start, isn't he?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> Giggs is going to start, isn't he?


Would not surprise me at all.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlexHumph said:


> Could of been going to the game tonight, mate had a spare ticket and did a draw between the rest of us and didn't get it, fucking gutted.





Kiz said:


> should've sucked his dick





AlexHumph said:


> I'M GOING NOW :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


:hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlexHumph said:


> I'M GOING NOW :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Must have been a good blowy.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wait did you blow the guy with the tickets or the guy who is no longer going?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Whoever he blew, Giroud aint gonna be happy.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I shall be supporting my old pal RVP who I've never said a bad word about :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> :hmm:


not even a thank you for the advice.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> not even a thank you for the advice.


He has another way to thank you.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Guy had this reaction - :giroud

Or GTFO.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I hate the weekday games; they only ever happen when I'm at school


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BoJaNNNNN said:


>


:kolo2
























































:kolo1


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOL at "The _Chosen_ One" :moyes1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooonay! Rooonay! Rooonay!

Prick :side:.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chelsea playing without a striker? ep


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> de gea, jones, ferdinand, vidic, evra, carrick, cleverley, valencia, rooney, welbeck, rvp


team for tonight


wonder what rooney's celebration will be if he scores :hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> Rooonay! Rooonay! Rooonay!
> 
> Prick :side:.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lukaku NEEDS to hand in a transfer request. This is disgusting now.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney starts :lmao


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney starts


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> Kagawa NEEDS to hand in a transfer request. This is disgusting now.


Fixed


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chelsea not starting with a recognised striker... very strange as I thought Lukaku would get a start.

United XI looks strong, Rooney hasn't had the best games against Chelsea recently but hopefully that changes today. I'm not that overly confident with this fixture as Chelsea always make it tough and enjoy playing at Old Trafford. I'd suffice with a draw.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wish hernandez was fit, always think we have a goal in us even when he's on the bench.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Schurrle starting up front is very intriguing. Looking to get in behind a slow defence?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

+ No Mata.

- Atkinson will step up.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Looking at the starting lineups, I think Utd will win this one 2-0.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So no Strikers and No Mata, it's like Mourinho enjoys fucking with our FF teams


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Schurrle starting up front is very intriguing. Looking to get in behind a slow defence?


Think it's Hazard up front. That was what I saw on TV here. Weird line up though. No natural striker. The last time we lined up like that we got thrased 3-0 by Juventus away from home. Not that I'm making comparisons as it's a pretty much a different situation right now.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oh, on Sky they had Schurrle up top. Which makes more sense since he has played there in the past, he's only been a LW for about 2 seasons. I guess we'll see though.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just thought I'd point out lads, Schurrle is 16/1 FGS on William Hill.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No Kagawa or Mata. #AntiFootball


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mourinho: ''Explain my team? I can't, I think David Moyes is in his room watching this interview.''

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Srdjan99 said:


> Mourinho: ''Explain my team? I can't, I think David Moyes is in his room watching this interview.''
> 
> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


:jose


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Teams are a bit strange but sticking with 2-2.

And just to piss me off Wellbeck will end up scoring...


----------



## H

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So stoked that NBC Sports is showing Chelsea/United. 

Is this Moyes' first home match as manager?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyesinho. Bromance. Calling it.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Srdjan99 said:


> Mourinho: ''Explain my team? I can't, I think David Moyes is in his room watching this interview.''
> 
> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


I always think that tbh. Why reveal more than you need to on national TV before the game. :wilkins



Hamada said:


> Moyesinho. Bromance. Calling it.


That just looked a bit patronising from :jose


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney scumbag elbow


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Schurrle isn't really a false nine like I thought, he is playing as a number nine.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



steamed hams said:


> That just looked a bit patronising from :jose


Moyes hasn't earned the Special hug yet.

"Tottenham won here last season".


Thanks to the GOAT.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Oh, on Sky they had Schurrle up top. Which makes more sense since he has played there in the past, he's only been a LW for about 2 seasons. I guess we'll see though.


Schurrle it is. (Y) I'm watching on Super Sport.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Dat Belgian link up :homer

Lol Chelsea fans "Wayne Rooney, we'll see you next week"


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You want to play Shurrle, play him in the wings.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Valencia has been excellent at keeping Hazard quiet, Rooney looks up for it also.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Feels like we need a target man. Be suprised if Lukaku doesn't get any game time tonight


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Valencia KOLOING Oscar. :kolo1


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney elbow and shitty tackle from Valencia.

NO YELLOWS :kolo2


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oh yeah, book De Bruyne for getting elbowed in the face, but not van Persie for the elbow or Valencia for that late tackle.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

De Bruyne in the book. No getting busted open on the pitch. :kolo1


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So Atkinson lets the Cole and Valencia challenges go, when they should be bookings, but then books de bruyne for a nothing tackle


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Come on Davey Moyes, play like Fergie's Boys

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Embarrassing.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:jones


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No Alex Ferguson but still Man Utd buys referees


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Man Utd have looked the far better team it has to be said, not the most classic of Utd/Chelsea encounters but Chelsea were WOAT by and large, misplaced passes, really hurting not having a proper CF on the pitch. For no reason. Send for ROMELU :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Most matches between these two have been awful lately, they should stop being televised :moyes1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Teams just don't want to score this week ffs.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Most matches between these two have been awful lately, they should stop being televised :moyes1


:kolo2


























:kolo1


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lampard and Ramires proving why they are not good enough as a combination to play together against any team with a competent central midfield. Lampard off, Mikel on please. Lukaku for Shurrle/Debruyne at 55-60 and Mata for Oscar at 60-65.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Noticeable difference in attacking threat down the right when Rafael doesnt play, Jones nowhere near as good going forward. Not sure why Fabio isnt on the bench, if Jones does come off looks like smalling will be the most likely option to come on, unless Valencia falls back into defence.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I bet that was boring to watch from a neutrals perspective, no real clear cut chances. United have probably edged it as being the better team but still, no real chances were created. Chelsea really need Lukaku on, which I hope doesn't happen. This formation isn't really working for them.

Valencia has looked really good defensively, he's been all over Hazard but hasn't really taken Cole on. Rooney has looked solid as has Van Persie and Cleverley has been great thus far. Jones has been awful at right back, keeps giving the ball away and his crossing has been inconsistent. A shame Fabio isn't even available for this game.

I can see Chelsea changing it up second half as they really need to.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chelsea parking the bus, pathetic tactics from them considering the attacking talent that they have, will take something special to break the deadlock here...


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

There is a special place in hell reserved for GLORY GLORY MAN UNITED. Especially when it's played at half time during a fucking 0-0 draw.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Valencia has been very good. Defensively we've been decent but that's because they've been shite.

Two teams trying to hit on the counter cancelling each other out. Has been painful viewing. Chelsea will bring on Mata/Lukaku and one will score the winner.

Rooney's still a scumbag getting praised for a mediocre display, Kagawa would have two assists by now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Very dull game. We've been the better team but not by much, both teams struggling to create anything.

Shut up, Mozza. You wish Everton had Quiet Riot-inspired chants :jordan.


----------



## AEA

United have had the better of the first half but I expect Chelsea will bring on an actual CF and that's a completely different ball game. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ramires and Schürrle are useless. Bring on Lukaku and Mata and put De Bruyne in the deep lying playmaker position to maximize his passing on the counter attack.

I dont care who is winning, I just want to see good football


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Came to complain about De Bruyne getting booked after Rooney/Cole/Valencia weren't. Nice to see everyone on that already.

Hugely boring first half. Man U getting the better of it so far, change up is need.

Lukaku on for Schurrle/De Bruyne please.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Both managers would be happy with the draw judging by the first half.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:jose has definitely got to make his peace over Mata. He's still got something to offer Chelsea for sure.


----------



## AEA

Chances Rooney scores then still goes to Chelsea 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oscar will decide the game, the wimpy little shit. The slightest touch sends him flying but he's looked the most dangerous out of Chelsea's attackers.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> :jose has definitely got to make his peace over Mata. He's still got something to offer Chelsea for sure.


What is there to make peace about? Mata is hardly disruptive in the dressing room and he's brilliant on the pitch. Mourinho should be sacked if he let him leave.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> Come on Davey Moyes, play like Fergie's Boys
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Embarrassing.


FC version is far and away superior. 

Decent half in terms of overall play without a real cutting edge from either side. United's defensive setup has been solid and in terms of the midfield and up front we've had far more bite and pressure to rush Chelsea instead of sitting back and gifting them possession. Feel bad for Welbeck that he's stuck back on the wing when it's clear his long term future belongs up front rather than out wide.

Past the point where I care for Rooney anymore. If we could get a good replacement/invest the money wisely I'd have no qualms with seeing him gone. He thinks he's above the club and I've had little time for him since his first transfer request where he dared question the club's ambition before then getting annoyed at being dropped when United demonstrated their ambition by signing a superior centre forward. He's looked bright mind you, but he's just a vessel in a United shirt these days.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



alex1997 said:


> Chances Rooney scores then still goes to Chelsea
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


0-0, Rooney scores a 90th minute own goal from a corner. Crowd and players look confused, Rooney rips off his Man United shirt and reveals a Chelsea shirt. Rooney, Terry, Lampard, Cole and Mourinho all start laughing and raise each others hands.

SWERVE :rooney


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Edgehead 26 said:


> 0-0, Rooney scores a 90th minute own goal from a corner. Crowd and players look confused, Rooney rips off his Man United shirt and reveals a Chelsea shirt. Rooney, Terry, Lampard, Cole and Mourinho all start laughing and raise each others hands.
> 
> SWERVE :rooney



:russo

A Cabaye run-in in an Arsenal shirt, hits Mourinho with a steel chair, and then tears off his Arsenal shirt to reveal a Man Utd shirt.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

the amount of times Valencia gets into a threatening position but then proceeds to turn back is so frustrating


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney's arguably been the best player on the pitch so far. Isn't saying a ton, but still. 

I honestly never thought I'd see the day where I'd rate Rooney more than the majority of United fans on this site. Just nuke the fuggin Internet.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Come on Chelsea


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Rooney's arguably been the best player on the pitch so far. Isn't saying a ton, but still.
> 
> I honestly never thought I'd see the day where I'd rate Rooney more than the majority of United fans on this site. Just nuke the fuggin Internet.


Oscar's been quite good in fairness.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> What is there to make peace about? Mata is hardly disruptive in the dressing room and he's brilliant on the pitch. Mourinho should be sacked if he let him leave.


I meant peace over playing him. Jose doesn't seem to rate him although almost everyone else does.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The striker warming up is Torres. Could not make this shit up. Spain must have scrambled Jose's brains.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> Oscar's been quite good in fairness.


He has, yeah. Certainly looked like Chelsea's biggest threat. Again, that doesn't really say much, but still. He was at least visible in the first half compared to, say, Hazard.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> The striker warming up is Torres. Could not make this shit up. Spain must have scrambled Jose's brains.


:ti


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney don't wanna pull that trigger against his real love :brodgers


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ah, that's the Welbeck we all know and love....


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Valencia has been great defensively but he's really not comfortable taking on Cole.

Welbeck going back to that idiotic finishing in the box.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Gotta keep dat 3%


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuck you, Mourinho. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



GOD of CUNT said:


> He has, yeah. Certainly looked like Chelsea's biggest threat. Again, that doesn't really say much, but still. He was at least visible in the first half compared to, say, Hazard.


I'd say that Man Utd have been on Hazard all game rather than Hazard playing THAT poorly. Can't let him settle down.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lady Boy warming up :lmao

He must be like Messi in training.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Obviously Mourinho missed Lukaku tearing us apart last season


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Schurrle should be subbed, he loses the ball way too many times. He shouldn't start this game, it's his first game starting and in center forward where he didn't pay for much time..


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

BIG GARY CAHILL.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Evra losing his man again as usual


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's amazing how good Welbeck's work ethic is as well as him having the technique to sometimes leave defenders for dead..but then it all goes tinpot the minute he's in the box and through on goal. He offers so much in terms of off the ball contributions but at the same time you've got a natural finisher like Hernandez waiting in the wings and it's a case of missed opportunities potentially coming back to haunt us.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Loving the Sky commentator bigging up what has been a very poor match thus far.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The Torres hate is still strong on this forum. Even if he's Chelsea's best striker.

On for De Bruyne btw.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That looked like handball.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Torres just fucking dribbled himself again. I can't anymore...


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Antonio Valencia has the makings of a hilarious juror with his continual indecisiveness. Nothing more to add.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Srdjan99 said:


> The Torres hate is still strong on this forum. Even if he's Chelsea's best striker.


I take it you're not watching the match then.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> I'd say that Man Utd have been on Hazard all game rather than Hazard playing THAT poorly. Can't let him settle down.


I think the case with most players in the game (well, attacking players). Nobody's REALLY stood out, and tbf that's been down to both teams being fairly effective at shutting down whoever needs shutting down. Oscar's just been better at getting around that than any other Chelsea player. Same for Rooney on United's end (although Valencia's starting to come into the game a bit more now, even if his end product's kinda shit).


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This is awful.

#freeMATA #freeKAGAWA

plz


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ffs Rooney selfish there, a layoff to RVP, and he could have played Welbeck through


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney looks gassed.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Valencia slowing play down on the counter attack... what has happened to him? A case of one step forward, two steps back. He's defended really well but he's been so poor on the attack. He has beaten Ramirez and Cole once each but has been poor in his decision making/crosses.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Retarded substitution.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ashley Young..........


Rooney not as involved in the second half, get him off and put Kagawa on


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



GOD of CUNT said:


> I think the case with most players in the game (well, attacking players). Nobody's REALLY stood out, and tbf that's been down to both teams being fairly effective at shutting down whoever needs shutting down. Oscar's just been better at getting around that than any other Chelsea player. Same for Rooney on United's end (although Valencia's starting to come into the game a bit more now, even if his end product's kinda shit).


It does help Utd that they've shut down Chelsea's midfield, therefore essentially fucking over any Chelsea attack, first when they played without a forward, and now with Torres.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fucking Torres is playing like shit. But then again, when doesn't he?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes Sr. looking that out of it that if you asked him how he was doing he'd probably reply 'twenty five past nine'. Blimey.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I see David Moyes SNR is at the game and is still on the Everton payroll. Hope we sack the arl coffin dodging twat and leave him in the street.

Also, Moyes' daughter has a fod like a firetruck. Massive.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

They should bring on Mata


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Moyes Sr. looking that out of it that if you asked him how he was doing he'd probably reply '25 past 9'. Blimey.


Probably been partying with Jim Neidhart all day.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Srdjan99 said:


> The Torres hate is still strong on this forum. Even if he's Chelsea's best striker.
> 
> On for De Bruyne btw.


Lukaku >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Torres


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

"There's no DITHERING with Jose Mourinho" - Martin Tyler.

Clearly comes on this forum :moyes1


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> Probably been partying with Jim Neidhart all day.


We should get Anderson on heroin, it would at least lose him some much needed weight. Silver linings and all that jazz.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Terrible dive by Cole.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ashley cole delaying his dive till he gets in the box there


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He dived you fucking dickhead commentators. Fucking call it like it is. Twats.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

How do you not give a yellow card there to Ashley Cole? Blatent dive.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:cashley LMAO

That was awful.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



WOOLCOCK said:


> We should get Anderson on heroin, it would at least lose him some much needed weight. Silver linings and all that jazz.


Chase the dragon, brah.

Utd are starting to run circles around a tired Chelsea now.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chelsea will score from this


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Kagawa is going to hand in a transfer request at this rate, Giggs coming in


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Even Jose was laughing at Ashley Cole there.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giggs coming on...

Where's Kagawa?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mata aint getting on because he doesn't work hard enough without the ball and Jose aint going to risk that


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giggs on. Kagawa sits.

lol


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giggs coming on. Forever young, I see.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> Kagawa is going to hand in a transfer request at this rate, Giggs coming in


Moyes should listen to Deji Olatunji, it's all about dem Asians. :ksi1


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'd have given Cole the penalty just to see the look on Phil Jones' mug.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney you can't get a longshot past Petr "GOAT" Cech you fool.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ryan 'member of backroom staff' Giggs bringing himself on for the good of the team, meanwhile Kagawa sits on the bench.....


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Schurrle has to be brought off. He's played terribly today.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

"Shin'ill fix it, Shin'ill fix it for you, and you and you.

And Kagawa"

Still love that chant. Despite the PC brigade labelling it insulting and uncompassionate.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I wouldn't say the United/Chelsea clashes have been poor recently... you had the 3-3 and 3-1 two seasons ago and the 2-3 from last season at Stamford Bridge. This one has been dull though.


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Are you serious, Evra? What a little bitch.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The treatment of Lukaku and Mata is diabolical.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Vidic GOATing it so hard he's walloping his own teammates.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Foreshadowed said:


> I wouldn't say the United/Chelsea clashes have been poor recently... you had the 3-3 and 3-1 two seasons ago and the 2-3 from last season at Stamford Bridge. This one has been dull though.


Add the 5-4 in the league cup as well. Just seems that both teams are showing each other a bit too much respect, and I don't think either have been at their best.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mikel!!??

I....What!?


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We'll take both. Please. Pretty please.

It is a bit odd that Kagawa hasn't been brought on, nor has Mata or Lukaku. Seems Jose is content with a draw and not even attempting to get 3 points and Moyes, well...


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

this game needed :javy


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Did Chris Hughton & Alastair Cook secretly design the tactics today or something?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Did Chris Hughton & Alastair Cook secretly design the tactics today or something?


No, because Cook can still win 3-0 :kolo1


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This game wasn't worth getting up for. 5am kickoff for a boring 0-0 draw :hmm:


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

RVP going for a John Virgo trick shot RIGHT DERE.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I guess we could take a tie. As long as United doesn't beat us I think we are in good standing.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not once in this game have we looked bothered to go and win it. With the talent we have in the attacking midfield area, that is just not acceptable.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I've not regretted a 90 minutes this much since BloodRayne.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm sorry, but this point is good and everything, but the mentality was fucking awful. We weren't even this bad under damn Rafa.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I can't believe I watched this.

CS bonus for Evra :hb

NEGATIVE DAVE


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Great result :kolo1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That's some chicken-shit stuff from Mourinho. Granted, he's playing away to the Champions but desperately playing for a draw against a fellow title contender doesn't show much balls.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Boring match for a neutral


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> I can't believe I watched this.
> 
> CS bonus for Evra :hb
> 
> *NEGATIVE DAVE*


Dave was not the negative one tonight at all.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

In the 90th minute we're counter attacking and Giggs is getting forward faster than ashley young, who is just jogging fpalm

Subs didnt have really any impact, Kagawa should have come on


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Absolutely dreadful. Chelsea had no interest in winning and we make negative substitutions and get more defensive towards the end. Holy fuck.

Wasted opportunity.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Boring game, Does no favours for my FF team, but on the plus the result gives me another 3 points in the predictor league :mark:


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Would have been better of watching Eastenders


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mikel has to be starting over Lampard in the future. The central midfield is a huge problem with Lampard and Ramires because there's no ability to make driving runs.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well that was boring as fuck. At least Utd won the possession :brodgers - and Gordon Ramsay is on Channel 4 in five minutes.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mata and Kagawa to Arsenal, plz


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> In the 90th minute we're counter attacking and Giggs is getting forward faster than ashley young, who is just jogging fpalm
> 
> Subs didnt have really any impact, Kagawa should have come on


Young was very good. His crossing was excellent and headed a great ball back for RVP who should have done better.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuck Arsenal, Mata to Liverpool plz.

We won't care if he's slow, we will still love him :jose

He doesn't even have to run, that's what Hendo is there for.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I think that's the best I've seen from the Terry & Cahill partnership. Really very nice and good.

Complete non-event, though. Blergh. 

Liverpool already with that 100% + alphabetical advantage over Spurs. :brodgers


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well that was an awful game in comparison to the other entertaining matches these two teams have had the past few seasons. United were the better team although that isn't saying much. The RVP chance at the end, Welbeck's dreadful miss in the penalty box and Rooney's shot were the only chances we could create.

Very sloppy passing from both teams especially during the second half. Both teams were solid in defence though, Vidic was an absolute beast at the back. Carrick and Cleverley had solid games, Rooney was really good throughout although he did tire towards the end. Van Persie was great in the first half but was much quieter in the second half.

Valencia was good defensively but so poor in attack, he just kept slowing the game down and only tried to beat his man two or three times and when he did (twice) he failed to deliver a decent cross throughout. From looking good going forward last week he looked like the unconfident Valencia from last season today. He better not get into that habit again as it ruined our attack on the wings last season. It will be good to see Nani return and to give Zaha a chance.

Welbeck worked hard but when he had his opportunity in the box he failed. This is where he really needs to improve as he's not a clinical striker when he gets the easy chances handed to him. Young did alright when he came on, delivered two dangerous crosses in the box and worked hard in defence, he really needs to make an impact this season. Kagawa not getting any game time was very bizarre as we needed his creativity in the final 10 minutes of the match. This was also calling for a Chicharito appearance, a shame he's still not fit.

Jones was better second half but I can't wait for CAPTAIN RAFA to return. It's either that or give Fabio a chance as Jones isn't suited for the right back spot as he's too inconsistent in that position.

A bore 0-0 draw but I'm glad De Gea finally prevailed in getting his long-awaited cleansheet against Chelsea.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Thought we played quite well just lacked some cutting edge, both teams were brilliant at the back and very solid.


Jose made 3 changes and not one mata or lukaku :lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mourinho saying they controlled the match :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> Mourinho saying they controlled the match :lmao


:bosh2


----------



## MyWord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I enjoyed the match. As a fan that was very tense and that kin of feeling is something only football can bring. As a game it was shite but for fans it's not all about what happens on the pitch.

As for United there are some annoyances. Why put Giggs on over Kagawa? Stupid. Why start Valencia? The guy was great at one point but for two seasons now he has been awful. His problem is he only has one foot. Make him play on his left foot and he'll pass instead of crossing. If I know this fact, then it's a guarantee that every defender in the Premiership knows that. Young should start ahead of him. At least he knows how to cross.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Thought we did alright, but game where to much respect was maybe shown by both sides. The defences of both side were set up very well & held strong, today games reminds me of games from good couple years back when were tight & cagey matches. 

Moyes should take heart by some things, thought we did look a threat but we did lack some craft in final 3rd, that i think something Moyes could look back on & improve on is his use of subs kagawa would of been very handy at end there as his type of players to do something to unlock the door. But do get why Young came on Toni was working hard but lacked final ball from wide which something young did by keeping wide & putting in few crosses.

We're still tweaking a few things we did try use width on show but couldn't use the situations when we were wide well enough it was mainly due to some poor passing which was the case for both sides tbh. Didnt think was a great game to watch but both sides would of taken the draw but thought wasnt great deal of clear cut chances created by either side & both teams didnt deserve to win it.

Moyes first home game v Chelsea was never going to be easy but side he picked did well even Rooney who the fans thought was going be dire & be unprofessional actually wasnt & Moyes was vindicated playing him as he was our best player today IMO. A point v a PL title rival isn't awful & things that we did well & things we need look at but we won't be playing Chelsea every week I expect us be more attacking for next home game which think vs palace after the international break is done.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ridiculously dull game. Poor attitude from Chelsea.

On the plus side, no Mata means I get Giaccherini of the bench for FF.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Good luck MOTD finding highlights from that.


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fucking Hernandez being injured sucked, fucker loves scoring on Chelsea. Definitely would not have missed the ones Welbeck did.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Needs to be smilied IMO.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool will give us a much tougher game. Hopefully we see kagawa, nani or hernandez next week and i thought valencia and young both played well tonight.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Shearer and Schmeichel's analysis is looking very, very similar to :gnev and :carra 's from earlier tonight :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

They are all learning from the GOD of punditry :gnev

Poor fashion sense from pete


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not the best game to go and watch but not the worst, Schurrle could be a real wildcard, his movement looked really good.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'll have you lot know Alan Shearer is a highly respected analyst.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> I'll have you lot know Alan Shearer is a highly respected analyst.


From the jamie redknapp school of punditry :torres


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> I'll have you lot know Alan Shearer is a highly respected analyst.


I hear he's not only an analyst but also developing into a renowned therapist as well.

The world's second analrapist after Tobias Funke.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Boring game. I didn't expect much from us in attack the moment I saw the line up but I thought that would change in the second half. I was wrong. Torres came on and looked....Torres. We sat content at the back putting zero effort going forward. Typical Mou but I expected more than that with the amount of attacking players we have in the team atm. Sad. Ramires is shit when it comes to passing the ball. We need to shake up the Ramires/Lampard partnership. Shame to see :mata on the bench the entire 90 mins. I was craving to see him on pitch in the last 10 mins or so when I saw him warming up. Too bad Lukaku didn't show up either. :mancini2 Defence was solid though, which is somewhat an improvement. 

If we play like this on Friday against Bayern, we are going to get our ass kicked hard.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What you had there was two teams who were generally desperate to not lose, especially Chelsea. 

I can understand Mourinho's philosophy in a sense because it denied United the opportunity to have a real go at making up ground on Chelsea, but the approach was still heartless and lacking in inspiration. The Schurrle experiment was a bad mistake and I'm struggling to believe that Lukaku couldn't have done a better job, a player that has the strength to bully defenders when isolated and the pace to stretch defences via the channels. Cech looked solid with what he had to do, but you would expect him to stand out slightly when reflecting on how Chelsea set up for the game.

While United were better than Chelsea and showed more of an attacking intent (although you would expect that from the home side) they lacked quality in the final third when it really mattered. Welbeck's finishing was horrendous while Valencia's delivery screamed of a man who is desperately lacking confidence following a very disappointing season. I'm surprised that Rooney was the cause of anguish for so many people in this thread because he was the only United player who seemed to show a bit of drive, guile and vision. His run and through ball to the spinning Welbeck should have resulted in a goal, everything about the move was spot on barring the finish. Welbeck does actually have some good technique and tends to score great goals, but he's not a great goal scorer, as cliched as that might seem. I was impressed by De Gea's handling in this game, he's really maturing into the type of goalkeeper who makes saves look easier than they should. Moyes could have probably made some stronger attacking changes (Kagawa wasn't brought on) but I'm sure that he didn't want to leave his team too open on the counter for Chelsea to nick the game. Understandable that he didn't want to lose his first game in charge at Old Trafford, especially in such a big contest.



WOOLCOCK said:


> Did Chris Hughton & Alastair Cook secretly design the tactics today or something?


Hughton will bring the lads in from the Colney training pitches and have them watching that in the canteen for four five hours back to back. That match was his wet dream, if we could play every match like Chelsea just did he would have us do so. I think he's actually on the phone to Mourinho right now as we speak...

Point of order to Chelsea fans: don't moan about that turgid display _too much_, I doubt that you will have to watch that type of display every four out of five matches like I do. 

:jose


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Andre i fairly certain if it was hernandez on the pitch he would have finished that chance, but it's all if, ands and buts


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Abysmal match. Watched all 3 of Chelsea's matches and besides the first 15 vs Hull they've been horrendous to watch. I guess a point at Old Trafford is a good point for them. It's a good point for us too though. Both teams knew that and settled for it from the off. Valencia running forward and turning backwards is doing my head in. Would have took 4 points from the first 2 games before Swansea. At least Young was more direct when he came on. Jones is a great CB put please get a RB in or play Fabio when Rafael isn't fit. Or even that RB that we signed. Could have had a penalty on another day. David Moyes' Ma is a nun btw and his daughter is definitely a skank after two drinks.


And Ashley Cole is a twat*


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Andre i fairly certain if it was hernandez on the pitch and welbeck he would have finished that chance, but it's all if, ands and buts


I agree on both counts, although Welbeck did well get in the position for one of the chances that he fluffed. The point is that United really need to take chances in games like that where the opposition poses zero threat, regardless of who the chances fall to. I think United should have really won that game, not that I would blame Moyes for that personally.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I actually thought Valencia looked good overall. Jones gave him no help though ging forward, had Rafael have been fit I think there would have been a completely different outlook on his performance. He needs support at the best of times because he's one dimensional, but I thought there were a lot of positive with his performance. It will be him and Young on the wings against Liverpool IMO.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*He was good but there was never an end product with him. Great job defensively though but he just needs to stick a cross in once in a while.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Valencia was good until he kept turning back which i think seabs mentioned he also seems hesistant to shoot and play a tricky pass always goes safe.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™;23122841 said:


> Boring game. I didn't expect much from us in attack the moment I saw the line up but I thought that would change in the second half. I was wrong. *Torres came on and looked....Torres*. We sat content at the back putting zero effort going forward. Typical Mou but I expected more than that with the amount of attacking players we have in the team atm. Sad. Ramires is shit when it comes to passing the ball. We need to shake up the Ramires/Lampard partnership. Shame to see :mata on the bench the entire 90 mins. I was craving to see him on pitch in the last 10 mins or so when I saw him warming up. Too bad Lukaku didn't show up either. :mancini2 Defence was solid though, which is somewhat an improvement.
> 
> If we play like this on Friday against Bayern, we are going to get our ass kicked hard.


He's hilarious. Just after he came on he ran at Vidic and had him back-peddling into the box but as soon as Fernando set foot in the box he tripped over the ball and Vidic walked out with it.



Irish Jet said:


> I actually thought Valencia looked good overall. *Jones gave him no help though ging forward*, had Rafael have been fit I think there would have been a completely different outlook on his performance. He needs support at the best of times because he's one dimensional, but I thought there were a lot of positive with his performance. It will be him and Young on the wings against Liverpool IMO.


He's absolutely useless going forward. Jones at right back takes a lot of our attacking game away, Rafael is brilliant with those over-lapping runs and one touch passing. Jones is clumsy and wasteful.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

...boy who knew that a Chelsea/United game could be such a fucking disaster.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Playing for a draw is always a bitch, but I guess seeing as how our loss to united last season was the moment it all came crashing down, I guess he was more interested in keeping morale good

Besides, either way the team hasnt really had a chance to gel yet, and we're missing our new signings Willian and Eto'o

Lukaku not starting is a crime, but Mata I can understand. Guy was completely lacking in fitness.

Nice to see we're actually able to hold onto a clean sheet too. arguably one of our biggest weaknesses last season


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

the special one.

at least we scored 2 goals. unfortunately cardiff scored 3 :kolo2

i didn't recognise in our game that we were going man to man at our set pieces.










zonal at the top, man to man at the bottom. and we've had the best defence for the last what, 2-3 years? possibly still adapting to man to man.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

stupid sexy cardiff


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I have to say the highlight of going to the game was seeing SAM from GOT walking round the stadium before it started


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

get his autograph?


----------



## Razor King

I can't believe this Mata situation. He's BY FAR Chelsea's best player and arguably the third best player in the League behind Suarez and van Persie, yet he gets this treatment. It's not even the same as Lukaku. Lukaku is young so it doesn't matter, but Mata is in his peak and this is a World Cup season. Shocking!

Chelsea fans, what are your thoughts on this Mata situation?

@ EGame

That's what Jose does. He makes every big game as boring as possible. You know this better than anybody.  At least, the mess of goals in big games make it exciting, or even the desire for both teams to up the other. United/Chelsea seemed like Jose coming for a point at OT and Moyes seemed like wetting his pants in fear of Mou's Chelsea.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sunday can't come fast enough.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The last time we started without a striker was in that horrendous game against Juve, the good thing is that now we had Terry leading defence and an organized team. I think Mourinho realized that it's not working after 15 minutes, not only we weren't effective with the quick and short passes between our 4 attackers, but they were too similar in their play with no versatility. Along with that it completely neutralized Lampard and Ramires, they worked well because Ramires allowed Lampard to go forward and get in dangerous positions, now they were mostly defending and left the 4 players in attack to create something out of nothing which obviously didn't work. I don't know how many times Ramires tried to find a target man and wasted ball after ball. Second half with a clear striker, they were better.

Jose clearly played for a result and that's fine, that's Jose. The positive is that defensively we looked great, along with Oscar who was the only creative player in attack, Terry was fantastic and our MOTM. Cahill had one of his best matches in a long time. Cole and ivanovic were very good as usual. 

It was good to see Schurrle and Hazard doing a lot of defensive work, it will be effective when we play top teams in the CL.

For Utd, Rooney impressed, besides what he contributes in attack, you can see what a worker he is, he's basically a player born to play for Mourinho but unfortunately that's not happening. Overall I thought Terry and Rooney were the best players on the pitch.

As for Lukaku and Mata, that was a game for Lukaku, no doubt about it, the only reasonable explanation I can see here is that Jose wanted an experienced striker against an experienced defence. Even with that, all the long balls Ramires wasted were perfect for a striker like Lukaku to create something. Mata is not fully fit, and Jose probably don't see him as a worker, it's a problem because he's not playing as a number 10 which Oscar played for all of our games so far and that's where he's at his best. Mourinho's intention in playing De Bruyne is that he will close Evra and will not let him go forward.


----------



## law_1990

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

As a palace fan it feels good to post in a prem. league thread. Even if it may be for just another 36 games:ksi2


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I was at the game last night and heard there was a major cottaging incident in the men's toilets.




SJFC said:


> Needs to be smilied IMO.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

zing


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> I was at the game last night and heard there was a major cottaging incident in the men's toilets.




:wilkins


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It was just cashley and rooney getting acquainted well.


Alex was at the game last night :giroud


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chelsea playing the last match without a proper forward boggles the mind, I understand people saying :jose playing for a draw or whatever but surely starting a striker wouldn't have made such a massive difference to the Chelsea formation, even if it was Torres.

Speaking of Torres, last night he reminded of those stupid videos you see when you.... say, see a person put a pair of shoes on their dog and then put him on ice to see him struggle to move and fall over.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Agree with Rock316AE. Mata didn't need to start that game, but he sure as hell should have come on with 20mins or so when we could have really used that creativity through the middle. But with the score at 0-0 at Old Trafford, Mourinho would never sacrifice the tireless worker in Oscar for the only attack minded Mata. 

There was absolutely no excuse not to play Lukaku though. Pace, power and hunger. He'd have been so up for this match and maybe he could have proved that we don't need to go for such a big name striker, just another competent option. Ok, he obviously had a plan with Schurrle, but he took too long to figure out it wasn't working and then he made the wrong sub. Was just frustrating to watch. Thing is, the result is very good. A point at Old Trafford in their first home game and our first away game is lovely. But let's try to go for the win first.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I think he was just really interested in drilling in some tactical defensive stuff into the teams head

Ive lost count of the number of times we've collapsed in the last 10 minutes of a game


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm really looking forward to Chelsea/Arsenal, even though we'd most likely lose. Jose and Wenger. Sounds good.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Considering that the Sky commentators pounded into our heads that Lukaku scored for West Brom against Utd last season, you'd think Jose might have rolled the dice and brought him on for the last 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

so DEDRYCK tears it up in pre season and then can't get in ahead of javi garcia, yet gets called up to the belgian team.

we wouldn't have lost if we had DEDRYCK at the back, no siree


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ben Foster out for up to 12 weeks. Woy's boy Hart is safe :woy


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

_*So DEDRYCK is so good that he can teach Zabaleta how to mark off corners? My word :wilkins*_


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

we would've been over there with the HELP D


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Team v Notts County: Mignolet, Johnson, Toure, Wisdom, Cissokho, Allen, Gerrard, Alberto, Ibe, Sterling, Sturridge.

Bench: Jones, Agger, Aspas, Coutinho, Henderson, Lucas, Borini.

Brendo taking this seriously.

#PrayForNottsCounty


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuck. Brendan going in dry.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Liverpool are probs winning the League Cup this season anyway with no Europa League. No real reason for them to rest players for it every round like the top 5 will. *


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Their manager seems like a really nice guy :jose

No massacre, 2-0 will do, Brendan.

Edit: :sterling


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ian Wright Wright Wright in the studio :giroud


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He dances a bit like Rick Astley.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So anybody wanna fill me in on who Saido Berahino is? Never heard of him until now as he's just got a hat-trick for West Brom against Newport


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Been there for a while but out on loan a bit at lower league clubs without doing much. Think he's 20/21, was at Peterborough last year.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

2-0 up, hit the woodwork three times, should have had a penalty.

2-2.

Against some fucking jobbers.

WHY MUST WE WOAT SO HARD?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lol


Also who in the fuck is berahino? and peterborough are so fucking attacking shame they are a yoyo side.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fucking Gerrard is still on the pitch. I may as well take him out of my fantasy team now. Fuck is Brendan even playing at?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

6-2 norwich :wilkins, TDA must be confused by this.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Trying to post porn mozza?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well Sunderland so far have just saved there own arses, Connor "Next Alan Shearer" Wickham getting an equalizer for them against Franchise FC

EDIT: 3-2 Sunderland, Wickham again :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Henderson's hurt now.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sack Andre Wisdom.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Trying to post porn mozza?


Fixed :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



danny_boy said:


> Well Sunderland so far have just saved there own arses, Connor "Next Alan Shearer" Wickham getting an equalizer for them against Franchise FC
> 
> EDIT: 3-2 Sunderland, Wickham again :lmao


Hope this helps.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saido_Berahino


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Kolo down now

This can only get worse


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Every time Sturridge does that dance I feel the urge to put a bullet through the skull of a kitten.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOL Jet. Jealous because he can't throw shapes like the GOAT.

Can't believe Hendo didn't make the England squad. Cleverley etc could only dream of scoring a goal like that. :hendo

So fucked for Sunday unless Skrtel is back.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Every time Sturridge does that dance I feel the urge to put a bullet through the skull of a kitten.


It's coz u iz white.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> It's coz u iz white.


Oi fam listen yeah if your gonna try talking black at least do it right. You feel me bruv? :lelbron


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Oi fam listen yeah if your gonna try talking black at least do it right. You feel me bruv? :lelbron


I apologise i'm white and northern.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> It's coz u iz white.


Only in appearcance.

bama3

Sturridge wishes he had the moves like AGGER.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










:mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Dat Defending :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Oi fam listen yeah if your gonna try talking black at least do it right. You feel me bruv? :lelbron


Is top boy based on yours and joel's life?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

With Podolski's injury, and Ramsey's knock...

we got 8 players for Spurs. Fuark.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

its ok, you only need one player to concede the penalty Spurs need to win :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

SOLDADO.

Ramsey is going to win that young player of the year award. what is, u-23? at any rate, IT'S HIS, ALL HIS!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

DAT PACE, DAT FINISHING!

GOALZY


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nice goal Henderson. Let's see if he can do something similar against some actual decent opponents this season


----------



## law_1990

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

out to bristol. Nice :kenny


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



dreamchord said:


> Nice goal Henderson. Let's see if he can do something similar against some actual decent opponents this season


The cocky celebration made me laugh.

Notts County, for fuck sake.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

like united players have never done that


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


> like united players have never done that


I remember Welbeck doing a smug strut towards the fans against Derby in the FA Cup a few years ago after he scored the third or fourth goal and I remember thinking what a knob he looked like.

Players from huge clubs acting the big man against hugely inferior teams is a pet hate of mine.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Pet hate along with oxygen, laughter and babies?


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






Look at how he destroys Terry with dat movement. :hendo


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> SOLDADO.
> 
> Ramsey is going to win that young player of the year award. what is, u-23? at any rate, IT'S HIS, ALL HIS!


uwotm8? :sturridge


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Is top boy based on yours and joel's life?


Very much so yes :sturridge


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










ffs.

Interesting to see if gets a run of games this season. I really think he can be a special player.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Special? He didn't even nutmeg the defender :hendo7


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

who is it


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> ffs.
> 
> Interesting to see if gets a run of games this season. I really think he can be a special player.


just a pity he is only now just getting his act together


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Special? He didn't even nutmeg the defender :hendo7


:hendo Sterling's goal was also pretty great










DAT RAHEEM :sterling



CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


> who is it


Ravel Morrison i think.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fack the ravel morrison, i make him humble.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> just a pity he is only now just getting his act together


Indeed, although the good news is that if/when he fulfills his potential he wont stay at West Ham.

The bad news is he'll go to Chelsea. They need some #10's.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Barkley and Barca Lad start tonight. 

Linked up boss from a corner then.

Barca Lad took a corner and drilled it to the edge of the box for Barkley to smash, just raised over the bar. :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Barca Lad came out to the left to get the ball, dropped the shoulder and had a curling effort just wide of the post.

Very raw player. He'll have moments of brilliance and frustate a lot this season. Clear match winner though.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This is painful to watch. We're just so shit. Been dominated by League 2 relegation candidates Morecambe, had one shot on target, cleared two off the line and Rob Elliot has made a number of good saves to keep it 0-0. Awful.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

1-0 down fpalm

Kone took a touch 8 yards out, had a swing and skied it over the bar fpalm 

Hurry up and eat a butty you useless prick.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

YERSHHHH!

BARCA LAD! YOU BEAUTIFUL HUMAN!!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Everyone get their cocks out for the Deulofeu wankfest that's coming.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*




























SUCK IT


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> This is painful to watch. We're just so shit. Been dominated by League 2 relegation candidates Morecambe, had one shot on target, cleared two off the line and Rob Elliot has made a number of good saves to keep it 0-0. Awful.


I think i picked newcastle to win this weekend in my prem prediction :jones


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Dem Ameobi boys saving the day, greatest brother duo since hil1 and :grant


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hot balls strike again.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What a fix.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

thought we were supposed the get all the easy draws :side:

no chance of the likes of januzaj and lingard getting a game then


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:kenny


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You're getting it mixed up, united_07. You get easy Champions League draws and hard domestic cup draws :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

oh and guess when the tie lands, on :suarez1 first game back

:blatter


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Like a hollywood script.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Surely not? SURELY NOT?

LMAO


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

that stevenage player's balls

ouch


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> oh and guess when the tie lands, on :suarez1 first game back
> 
> :blatter


Oh that's handy for Sky. Should pull in a few viewers.

Cunts.

Edit: I see Chelsea get another very difficult draw against Swindon.

Double cunts.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Havent seen the draw but I take it Liverpool/United in the 3rd round? How did I know that was gonna happen.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fellaini just scored to give us the 2-1 lead.

Is right FELLI LAD


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Good way to end your everton career.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

But hes not going anywhere


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Through to the next round, believe we have Fulham away.

I'd rather play against a lower Prem side than a league 1 or 2 team. That's too nerve wrecking.



TNA_WWE said:


> Good way to end your everton career.


I'll end your career if you chat back to me like that again, lad. :


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

For someone who wants to be a Mod I don't think you should threaten members like that, Lad.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> Through to the next round, believe we have Fulham away.
> 
> I'd rather play against a lower Prem side than a league 1 or 2 team. That's too nerve wrecking.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end your career if you chat back to me like that again, lad. :


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> For someone who wants to be a Mod I don't think you should threaten members like that, Lad.


Wool.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We get easy domestic ties

against easy teams like swindon, wolves or manchester united :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



JOAL.COM said:


> We get easy domestic ties
> 
> against easy teams like swindon, wolves or manchester united :brodgers


Not swansea though :torres


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:leslie

enjoy your upcoming CL draw against benefica, the swiss champions, and a team that came in 3rd in some country i probably never even heard of


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Martinez needing one of MOYES' BOYS to bail him out.

He's so screwed when the fro decides to go.

And Mozza will be mad. Oh so mad. I look forward to it very much.

LAD

:moyes2


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 1m
> Arsenal forward Lukas Podolski ruled out for 8-10 weeks with hamstring injury #SSN


:wenger2


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao :wenger2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Are Arsenal players made of glass?


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*They're all injuring themselves now to force Wenger into panic buys. They'll all be fit again next week.

:wenger2*


----------



## Goku

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What does Wenger do to these players?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Serge Gnabry better be amazing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool being classy on their twitter page, joking about munich references




Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This club...... :kenny


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Eto <3333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Shambles from the person responsible for the tweet.


----------



## law_1990

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Eto to chelsea is great business. Always enjoyed watching him play. Surely someone's on the way out though. Torres maybe?


----------



## SN14MUFC

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> Liverpool being classy on their twitter page, joking about munich references
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...se-after-twitter-5817256#.UiBrlo6W5A4.twitter
Full story if anyone is interested


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You stay classy Liverpool


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Brendo says there is a chance :kolo1 could play this weekend. :mark:


----------



## Death Rider

united_07 said:


> Liverpool being classy on their twitter page, joking about munich references
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler


:kenny 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Brendo says there is a chance :kolo1 could play this weekend. :mark:


Kolo is 80% machine

20% used car salesmen


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

And will soon have his own Twitter account.



> Daniel Sturridge ‏@D_Sturridge 39m
> Kolo has twitter everyone. I will get his twitter and post it up once he gives it me.


:kolo1

Although it looks like he already had one. :hmm:


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Daniel Sturridge ‏@D_Sturridge 39m
> Kolo has twitter everyone. I will get his twitter and post it up *once he gives it me.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Please Barca, can we keep him? 












> “I’m very, very happy – both to make my debut and the way it has gone. The main thing is that we managed to win and get through to the next round. Let’s hope we continue this form and get three points on Saturday.
> 
> I had to go a little bit back to pick the ball up from Steven Naismith but I went towards goal and got closer to the box. I could see there was an opening to put the ball into the bottom corner and it was a fantastic moment.
> 
> “To score my first goal in my first game in England was fantastic and the way the crowd cheered, it was a great moment.”





> The Blues’ number 10 already looks to be a popular character in the dressing room, and has struck a friendship with Seamus Coleman in particular.
> 
> “They’re all great,” he said.
> 
> “From the first day, they have been looking after me.
> 
> “But it’s funny with Seamus, we’ve kind of really hit it off from the first moment. We’re always laughing at something or other. So it’s going really well [here].”


http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/evertons-gerard-deulofeu-delighted-scoring-5816278


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No.

Seamus Coleman would probably be a nice replacement for Dani Alves too :terry


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Appearances since 2010: Ribery - 125 Walcott - 127 Assists: Ribery - 37 Walcott - 34 Goals: Ribery - 37 Walcott - 45

:theo is world class.


----------



## Razor King

Except he does fuck all 90% of the time in matches and is one lazy fucker on the pitch.

Theo can be great if the LB gives him room.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Philippe Coutinho looks genuinely perplexed. It is not an expression associated with the Brazilian since he helped enlighten the Brendan Rodgers era at Liverpool seven months ago, but one that hammers home that a new chapter has begun in the rivalry with Manchester United.
> 
> *Confusion reigns when Coutinho is asked whether he knew of David Moyes before his arrival in England. "What?" is the reply. Try again. Before coming to England, did you know who David Moyes was? "Who?" One last go. David Moyes? "No."*
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/aug/30/philippe-coutinho-liverpool-manchester-united


:moyes1 :buried


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

he also said



> "I don't remember watching United win any cups," he says at one point. "I remember they won the Premier League last season. That is as far back as I know."


which seems to suggest he didnt watch any premier league football before he joined liverpool


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Coutinho buries harder than Triple H.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He sounds like a fucking idiot over anything else.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Must be trolling. Next thing he'll say is he's never heard of a club named Manchester United.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Vader said:


> He sounds like a fucking idiot over anything else.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

BIG PHIL burying Man U. Brilliant


----------



## MOX

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chvrches tune used in Sky Sports montage during Soccer AM. :mark:


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


















:heskeymania


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ugh, just saw a BT Sport advert. Could the punditry WOAT any harder? Listening to Michael Owen any longer... Jesus Christ.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Man City looking very poor at the moment.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Man.city will be a lot better this year with Pellegrini


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Is it worth watching?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Definitely worth watching, the god awful defending from City had made it so


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

theyre missing :kolo

whats the toure smilie?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Coutinho also thinks Sturridge is good enough to play for Brazil. Just a shame you're not eh Philippe?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

he should be


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I wonder how much pundits get paid? It seems so fucking easy.

"So Owen, what do Man City need to do in the second half?"

"They need to be quicker and just score some goals."

unk2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Coutinho. LOL

No wonder they feed carrots to busses.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

is kolarov seriously the worst left back in history? he's consistently caught out of position. never mind the fact he cannot defend when he is.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



KENSENBERG said:


> he should be


Ahead of who?


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Neymar 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

poor performance but we took our chances and hull didn't. harsh on hull but you have to put it in the back of the net.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Webb you idiot you were looking right at it, handball easy how did you miss it


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Anthony Taylor is the worst ref of all time. He's incompetent to the point where you wonder whether he's actually all there in the head.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Even half, thought our penalty appeal was stonewall though. But we don't deserve to lead. Amazing how when Fox is named at LB teams attack that side. Wonder why.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

WOAT 3 O'Clock games.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

dem 0-0's


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hope the ref crashes into a tree after this game.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

BUT WHAT WAS GOAL?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



KENSENBERG said:


> theyre missing :kolo
> 
> whats the toure smilie?


kolo1 and kolo2



Mozza said:


> Hope the ref crashes into a tree after this game.


:kolo1


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

20-1 odds on all games finishing as a draw, should have put £10 on it.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lallana has been our best player don't take him off, take Lambert off damn it


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuck off


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Is this EPL or SPL I'm watching


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

wheres andre


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Pochettino and his decisions from team selection to subs has been poor today. Really poor.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

God the prem is a bit shit.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> God the prem is a bit shit.


Watcha mean. This is the best league in the World


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I thought last weeks games were bad.

This is awful


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Prefer the champ like last season, dem goals.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Thoroughly deserved to lose that. Pochettino got the whole game wrong. If Shaw is fit enough for the bench Fox should not be playing 90 minutes. Clyne should always play if fit, Chambers offers 0 going forward. Lambert and Osvaldo playing together isn't working and at the moment Lambert doesn't justify starting or playing the whole 90 whilst more effective players get subbed. Lallana was by far our best player, maybe the best player on the pitch so subbing him was ridiculous. On top of all that it has become quite clear that breaking up the Schneiderlin-Cork partnership was a mistake. For the positives that Wanyama does bring his deficiencies far out weigh Corks. Hopefully losing is the right medicine to lead to change.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

probably bullshit, but rumours going round on twitter that Rooney is out of tomorrow's game with an injury he got in training


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney all of a sudden being left out of a game at Anfield? 

Don't think that's ever happened before 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hopefully Jones kicked the fuck out of him again.

:kagawa


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> probably bullshit, but rumours going round on twitter that Rooney is out of tomorrow's game with an injury he got in training


Rooney and these small injuries, fucking lol if it's true that is.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Hopefully Jones kicked the fuck out of him again.
> 
> :kagawa


Rumours on twitter saying it was a collision with Jones and Rooney required stitches.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jones knocks rooney out everyday, true story about the greatest human ever.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

MoN might have been a bit shit and all, but he knew how to defend a set piece. Every goal we've let in this year has come from one


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Shepard said:


> MoN might have been a bit shit and all, but he knew how to defend a set piece. Every goal we've let in this year has come from one


Your CM options make ours look like bayern, larsson and vaughan :jones


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Aye its not the best. Signed Ki from swansea on loan today at least. Cabral looked canny in pre season and against fulham but was gash in the cup so idk. We shouldn't have let NDiaye go :sad:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ki should be a good signing.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Holy shit we won a match. Is this real life?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> Holy shit we won a match. Is this real life?


I predicted 1-0 :wenger2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

NBC missed the first three minutes of the second half to talk about Syria


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Top passers in our game today, including both Everton and Cardiff players



Spoiler















3rd game this season we've finished with 60%+. At least we're winning something :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fellaini we coming for you.....


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Everton are clearly gonna draw their way to relegation I see


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Holloway obviously shitting himself with fear over us



:side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Best header of a ball in the league


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

First ever header he's scored for us I think. He's definitely not scored many despite it being one of the things he was bigged up for :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm an unhappy bandwagoning Sunderland supporter.

Unhappy, I say.

#DiCanioOUT

(not really)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuck you sunderland, i predicted 1-1


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I've probably watched 200+ minutes of SAFC so far this season...

Adam Johnson is shit.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ugh O'Shea. At least I don't have to deal with his awful long balls but diakite/roberge for our next few games could go badly. Hopefully Wes Brown can play in at least one of them before he breaks down inevitably again.


Crying out for central mids. Mad to think how we've signed so much but still missing out on such a vital position.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Shep. :no:

Fulham - L
Soton - D
Crystal Palace - L

No. No. No. :kenny

Going to need to do work in September.

H - Arsenal
A - West Brom
H - Liverpool

Going to need to draw the two home matches, and then steal 3 pts at Hawthorne (which I think we can do).

Also. sign Bradley, plz.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We're not signing Bradley but he'd certainly be ideal. Nocerinos my unlikely hope after that one shit link I saw linking us to him :side:

Mignolet to have a clanger against us would be nice. Its a shame we aren't under Brucey any more. We loved a 1-0 Darren Bent win at home vs the big teams then.

On the plus side Fletchers back. Keep him fit and we might be alright. I'd take 17th in a heartbeat like. Always thought this season would be to try and inject some stability into the club because the squad itself was shite last year and has needed clearing out for a while. Luckily being a Sunderland fan all my life I'm fine with patience. And failure. and general shite.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Don't worry. I'm sure you'll nick 3 vs Arsenal.

Btw, since I've fully embraced SAFC now...you must do the with Arsenal. Going to need someone to hold me after the deadline ends on Monday. :jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

How you gonna feel when Altidore flops in the Premier League again, Mikey?

(Sorry Shep :jose)


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> Going to need to draw the two home matches, and then steal 3 pts at Hawthorne (which I think we can do).


With BIG NICO returning, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> How you gonna feel when Altidore flops in the Premier League again, Mikey?
> 
> (Sorry Shep :jose)


Well, last time that happened U.S finished ahead of England in the world cup group so I'm hoping for similar results.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> How you gonna feel when Altidore flops in the Premier League again, Mikey?
> 
> (Sorry Shep :jose)


Trade him to the Sounders for CLINT, lol.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well England aren't even going to be at the World Cup, so SCREW-A-YOU :kagawa


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He'll be gone by Christmas.

Jozy Altthedore :rvp :jose

Well I just realised the transfer window doesn't open til January but whatevs, I just wanted to make that terrible pun


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Life must be tough in Mikey's World. Supports Arsenal and watches every team around them strengthen while they weaken. Supports Sunderland on the side and they suck right now with things not looking much clearer and to top it all of he likes a bunch of guys on the SPURS Squad 

Hard life.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Shepardinho, I don't want to rub it in but I was adamant that your lot would struggle this season under Dicanio. 1 point in 3 so far with some tough games coming up, it's not looking good for the mackems so far 

Sunderland:

What the fuck was O'Shakey doing for the penno? That's embarrassing even at sunday league level fpalm I thought you looked to have far better technical quality than Palace (as you would expect) but the final ball from Sunderland was generally poor. It says a lot that Danny Gabbidon was your second best bet for scoring a goal in that game :lol Fletcher stuck away your one real chance with such aplomb (he generally does) that it made me wonder how bad your creative players must be that he rarely receives any chances. I remember him having a great scoring to chance ratio last season before he was injured. Hopefully Giaccherini will step it up big time in the near future because you look blunt otherwise, especially with Connor Wickham up front, who in all fairness is solid, but he won't score many, especially through his own creation. I thought that Westwood had a good game and made some good saves that were based on astute positioning. However, he does look a bit vulnerable on crosses/corners and I felt he should have dealt with Palace's first goal, although he is a short house so that might not have been possible, which just goes to show the importance of having a keeper who's solid but with a presence at this level. 

Palace:

Palace still don't look like a prem team but they took a big step towards becoming one long term with today's win. They really ought to be targeting home games like today's as extremely winnable, especially so that can build confidence and avoid being left adrift. Gayle still looks very short of quality but did well to capitalise on O'Shea's brain fart, otherwise his decision making was poor when on the break and his touch badly let him down when in the box quite a few times. The jury's still out on Chamakh but he should be able to get near 10 goals this season based on the potential supply line available. Gabbidon still looks a mess defensively at this level as he generally always has barring a season and a half at West Ham, spawny goal too.

Speroni, Ward, Jedinak and Puncheon look like the most obviously candidates as genuine prem players from the games I've seen so far. Speroni commands his area well, is brave on one on ones and doesn't seem to be error prone like in his last very short prem stint. Ward has been very solid in all of the games I've seen, strong, a good tackler, has clever positional play. The goal did come from his side but it was the only cross he really let in all game, not a situation that I would say he made a bad error in either because there was a fair chance for the CB's to recover the situation, but Fletcher was too good for them. Sometimes you just have to accept that a quality goal is a quality goal. Jedinak is a tenacious little bastard with a decent range of passing, his fitness and work rate will be key to Palace's desired survival this season. He might not always be classy looking in his technique or balance, but he sure as hell can battle for the cause. Puncheon already has a bit of prem pedigree and while inconsistent does have the skill and acceleration to unlock stubborn defences. 

If I was Holloway I would be looking to bring a couple of defenders in before the window shuts because that looks a problem area for them and I think they could have enough quality going forward (although a decent striker would help), especially on the break. Knowing Holloway though he probably gives no fucks and will neglect that area, even in January, just like when he needed defenders to shore up Blackpool but bought washed up fatties Reid and Beattie instead fpalm



KENSENBERG said:


> wheres andre


HELLO.



R.Scorpio said:


> Thoroughly deserved to lose that. Pochettino got the whole game wrong. If Shaw is fit enough for the bench Fox should not be playing 90 minutes. Clyne should always play if fit, Chambers offers 0 going forward. Lambert and Osvaldo playing together isn't working and at the moment Lambert doesn't justify starting or playing the whole 90 whilst more effective players get subbed. Lallana was by far our best player, maybe the best player on the pitch so subbing him was ridiculous. On top of all that it has become quite clear that breaking up the Schneiderlin-Cork partnership was a mistake. For the positives that Wanyama does bring his deficiencies far out weigh Corks. Hopefully losing is the right medicine to lead to change.


I don't think that you thoroughly deserved to lose that, but I'll agree that we were the better team. Obviously you should have had a blatant penalty early one which could have changed the game situation entirely. Agreed that you full backs were shite seeing as Redmond and Snodgrass were taking the piss out of them at times. Not sure about you, but there were a couple of instances where Osvaldo looked like he couldn't be fucked to chase the ball when it was still on, seemed odd to me anyway. Lallana was unlucky to not score and showed a good touch and movement between the midfield and defensive lines. Wanyama was hilariously bad at certain points of the game, especially with his passing with was dreadful at times. Apparently he's going to tear the league apart, or so I was told by a certain Celtic fan! I felt that Boruc was a bit poor for the goal by his standards, I would expect a keeper of his ability to save a longish near post shot like Redmond's, it was far from a piledriver anyway.

As for Norwich...Ruddy had his usual dominant game in goal, taking crosses that the majority of keepers wouldn't come for with sheer ease. He also made a great save from Lambert who was bizzarely flagged offside when clearly on. Didn't have much else to do in the way of shots, but when teams realise that they have no way of creating chances from crosses and high balls into the box they're unlikely to do much, especially on a day like this when we defended as a compact unit with great solidity. 

Whittaker is looking immense going forward at the moment, I can almost forgive his inevitable once a game huge fuck ups right now. Snodgrass/Whittaker is such a dangerous combo because the full back overlaps with great timing while the winger cuts in with sublime skill, making it impossible to decide what to do without sufficient support. Fox is shit and our ri8ght sided duo cleverly exploited this by pinning him back for the majority of the game, taking away an attacking outlet for Saints while also creating an attacking avenue for ourselves. Russell Martin is a good defender but he's going to have to sit out while those two play so well, we can't afford to lose any creativity right now.

I thought Fer was solid but had a couple of sloppy moments, but to fair to him they weren't in dangerous positions. RVW's movement is great but needs improved service. Garrido is still a weak link for me, but the team's general resolute performance covered for his short comings. Bassong's return obviously made a HUGE difference to our fortunes, he returns and we keep a clean sheet. No surprises there. I was pleased that Redmond got his goal and while he looks dangerous running at players with pace he doesn't provide much width on our left hand side due to his tendency to use his right foot, although that's more of an issue on Hughton's part than the young wingers.

Overall I was happy with what was a solid yet by the numbers performance. I can see that we will be much like we were last season, so I guess that Hughton is heavily relying on Ruddy and Bassong staying fit for the season, otherwise the defensive game plan isn't going to work.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


> NBC missed the first three minutes of the second half to talk about Syria


I was just glad Obama kept it brief; I was worried he'd just drone on.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jack Hunt.

What awful parents the lad had.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

seems the rumours on twitter earlier were right



> Wayne Rooney has given Manchester United a scare ahead of Sunday's clash with Liverpool.
> The England international suffered a head injury in training this morning and left their Carrington HQ with a bandage wrapped around his head.
> 
> The 27-year-old is now a doubt ahead of the pivotal clash at Anfield but will be determined to prove his fitness depending on doctors' advice.
> Rooney was outstanding for United against Chelsea on Monday as he shrugged aside doubts over his Old Trafford future.
> 
> Afterwards, Chelsea manager Jose Mourinho called on him to make it clear whether he wanted to leave the Premier League champions but Rooney responded by posting a message on his Facebook page that laid tribute to United's fans for the reception they gave him.
> Rooney's injury will prompt a re-think for manager David Moyes who is determined to break his duck at Anfield, having never won there during his tenure at Everton.
> 
> Rooney has been in good form despite an unsettled summer playing a pivotal role in the 4-1 win at Swansea and was unfortunate not to be on the winning side against Chelsea.
> Veteran Ryan Giggs could step back into the line-up with Danny Welbeck ready to partner Robin van Persie.
> Tottenham target Javier Hernandez has also trained.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ing-making-doubt-Liverpool.html#ixzz2daOxH8je
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


let the rumours begin how he ended up with a bandage round his head


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Cabaye getting that John Cena reaction when he came on :cena3

Thank God for HBA. Fantastic strike. Our attack would be so impotent without him. DAT MAVERICK. : pardew


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Still surprised no teams really come in for Ben Arfa. Huge talent


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao The Mirror are saying Rooney had 10 stitches after an accidental collision with Phil Jones


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giggs is gonna start isn't he?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wouldnt mind seeing this, assuming Rafael is still out


de Gea

fabio ferdinand vidic evra

carrick cleverley

nani kagawa welbeck

RVP​


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Giggs is gonna start isn't he?


100% nailed on.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> Wouldnt mind seeing this, assuming Rafael is still out
> 
> 
> de Gea
> 
> fabio ferdinand vidic evra
> 
> carrick cleverley
> 
> nani kagawa welbeck
> 
> RVP​


That's what it probably should be.

But this imo is what we'll see.

DDG

Smalling/Jones
Rio
Vidic
Evra
Carrick
Cleverley
Valencia
Giggs
Welbeck
RVP


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Still surprised no teams really come in for Ben Arfa. Huge talent


Think his injury proneness is probably the main thing holding clubs back. Would be amazed if nobody attempts to sign him if he can get a long run of games going.

Would also be amazed if Nathan Redmond doesn't get an England call up soon if he keeps playing like he has. Exciting talent.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> Wouldnt mind seeing this, assuming Rafael is still out
> 
> 
> de Gea
> 
> fabio ferdinand vidic evra
> 
> carrick cleverley
> 
> nani kagawa welbeck
> 
> RVP​


Nani's fit?

Wouldn't start him anyways. Rarely performs in big away games.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Nani's fit?
> 
> Wouldn't start him anyways. Rarely performs in big away games.


Moyes was asked about injuries and said Rafael was the only one carrying an injury, but im guessing Nani probably isnt match fit though


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

young might start over valencia


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Whatever the starting XI is, it's gonna lose anyway :kolo1

Unless Valencia decides to start diving around the place again.....


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










What a dude...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Whatever the starting XI is, it's gonna lose anyway :kolo1
> 
> Unless Valencia decides to start diving around the place again.....


:gabby


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Ruckus said:


> Think his injury proneness is probably the main thing holding clubs back. Would be amazed if nobody attempts to sign him if he can get a long run of games going.
> 
> Would also be amazed if Nathan Redmond doesn't get an England call up soon if he keeps playing like he has. Exciting talent.


Defo the only reason I can think off. Although when I was talking with Kiz in the Chatbox a week or so back he did bring up the fact that he may have some attitude issues too. I dunno though I reckon for most managers he would be worth spending on considering I can't see Newcastle asking for some unreal amount of money for him.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Ruckus said:


> Think his injury proneness is probably the main thing holding clubs back. Would be amazed if nobody attempts to sign him if he can get a long run of games going.
> 
> Would also be amazed if Nathan Redmond doesn't get an England call up soon if he keeps playing like he has. Exciting talent.


He has a lot to learn, especially in regards to when he should release the ball and how to track attacking full backs, but his dribbling skills and pace are top notch. He can also strike the ball really well from long range free kicks and from distance in general open play. 

I would love to see him play behind RVW (or Hooper, whoever) for us because his abilities can easily unlock defences through the middle, not to mention that he constantly cuts in when playing on the left so it leaves us a bit imbalanced and without real width down that side. Playing in the hole would mean that he wouldn't have to worry about tracking back so much either, so once he has improved his decision making in regards to releasing the ball that position should be ideal for him, that's unless he's shifted to the right wing and he proves himself to be a reliable source in terms of crosses. 

Regardless of all that, he clearly has the talent to become a quality international player. He was the star player for England in their dismal U21's tournament campaign and was recently man of the match in the thrashing of Scotland U21's, so he shouldn't really be far behind Zaha who has recently had match time and call ups for England despite not having proved himself beyond the level that Redmond has since this summer. Lovely old big club syndrome...

:woy


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Giggs is gonna start isn't he?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I've probably been hyping up Ramsey too much, and now he's going to suck tomorrow.

Oh well. I'll hope for the best.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ramsey is not injured? :troll


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm dreading the derby tomorrow, spurs signings will instill so much confidence in their side.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Abidal: "Deulofeu to Everton? Don't think that's a good team for Gerard, hope things go well. He's a special player, I'm sure he'll triumph"

ERIC BERRYDAL


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Really isn't a good fit though. See the game yesterday? Everton was gash until he came on and actually looked to get the ball in the box.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

he'd fit better with us :brodgers


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Don't think Everton is the right club for him too. Should have gone to a club in La Liga IMO.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

In the middle of transitioning from David Moyes' long ball game to Roberto Martinez possession based style. 

Of course we're not going to hit the ground running. 

I'd rather trust the words of Barca officials who gave him to us because of the style of play he plays than that bollock head has been.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™ said:


> Should have gone to a club in La Liga IMO.


Probably wanted to get as far away from the bully as possible :messi


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

this is the squad to face man u

LFC squad vs MU: Jones, Mignolet, Agger, Enrique, Flanagan, Johnson, Kelly, Skrtel, Toure, Wisdom, Alberto, Allen, Gerrard, Henderson, Lucas, Aspas, Borini, Coutinho, Ibe, Sterling, Sturridge.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nani and Hernandez have both arrived with the team at anfield, so could play a part


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

nani im not worried about. i always worry about hernandez though


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

on his day Nani can be the best winger in the world, but unfortunately that doesnt come round very often


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

TEAM NEWS v Manchester United

The Reds XI in full: Mignolet, Enrique, Agger, Skrtel, Johnson, Lucas, Henderson, Gerrard, Coutinho, Aspas, Sturridge.

Subs: Jones, *Sterling, Wisdom, Kelly, Ibe, Flanagan, Alberto*

dat young bench. dat kelly


Official team De Gea; Jones, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra; Valencia, Cleverley, Carrick, Welbeck; Kagawa, van Persie.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

United team



> De Gea/Jones Ferdinand Vidic Evra/Carrick Cleverley /Young Welbeck Giggs/RvP
> Bench: Lindegaard, Smalling, Buttner, Anderson, Nani, Valencia, Hernandez


no kagawa and giggs starting :moyes1


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

oh i guess that was a joke lineup :hmm:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:kagawa


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Kagawa not even on the bench. Just sell the poor bastard, we obviously haven't a clue what to do with him.

Why play him when we can play a geriatric and an obese cunt who doesn't even want to be at the club.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

#FREESHINJI

#FREEJUAN


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

whats the bench?


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Didn't Kagawa knock back advances from Dortmund to return there but said he wanted to stay at United?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Feel so bad for shinji & Hernandez.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Damn I didn't know all these games were on today. 

My body is ready.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Let's have these


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm sure Moyes knows what he's doing. If Giggs starts ahead of Kagawa then I suppose Kagawa is not impressing anyone during training. 

Last time Kagawa played, he was terrible.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LMAO UNITED


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

YESSS


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Team selection is a disgrace. But not a surprise. Moyes actually views 39 year old Giggs as a first team player. Christ.

We're getting thumped.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sturridge..there he is continuing that red hot form


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just tuned in.. L'pool winning :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fucking shite, utter wank no service at all to rvp, 4-4-2 at anfield with giggs and young really? Spend some fucking money


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Is there any other team with a more pessimistic set of 'fans' than ours? Face it, you don't know a thing about managing a club or picking a team. It's easy to bitch behind a screen but I bet most of you are fucking shit at football. It's a shit state of affairs when you fucking idiots, who seem to congregate in an island to the left of this wonderful country, make me wish the Scouse and Chelsea fans on here supported our lot instead of you fucking inbreds.

To join in with you lot, we have been shite today.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No way we finish with 11 men.

Giggs is just incredible bad.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

United struggling of creating even a simple chance..


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Vader said:


> Is there any other team with a more pessimistic set of 'fans' than ours? Face it, you don't know a thing about managing a club or picking a team. It's easy to bitch behind a screen but I bet most of you are fucking shit at football. It's a shit state of affairs when you fucking idiots, who seem to congregate in an island to the left of this wonderful country, make me wish the Scouse and Chelsea fans on here supported our lot instead of you fucking inbreds.
> 
> To join in with you lot, we have been shite today.


You are the worst fucking poster here. Take your holier than thou attitude and kindly go fuck yourself with it. And I'm the fucking GOAT footballer and manager. I'll make it yet and put Moyes to SHAME.

But yeah. Get fucked.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Coutinho toying with United ... Moyes is tactically weak and doesn't add that famous SAF motivation ... it will be a long season for United


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Vader said:


> Is there any other team with a more pessimistic set of 'fans' than ours? Face it, you don't know a thing about managing a club or picking a team. It's easy to bitch behind a screen but I bet most of you are fucking shit at football. It's a shit state of affairs when you fucking idiots, who seem to congregate in an island to the left of this wonderful country, make me wish the Scouse and Chelsea fans on here supported our lot instead of you fucking inbreds.
> 
> To join in with you lot, we have been shite today.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

we've been trash granted its at anfield but we could atleast show something getting out worked all over its not pessimistic to moan about poor performances from so many players. Come on vader no need to have a go at me and anyone else who has an opinion on a performance


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sacked before the end of the season, you creature


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Liverpool looking solid and working incredibly hard. Will be interesting to see if they can keep it going all game especially with quite a youthful bench. 

Defence looks solid and will only get better with Sakho


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That's not nice Mr. Jet, I didn't even name you. I'm glad you recognised you're in the group of people who need a personality transplant. Have you ever had a good word to say about anything? Go to a game, support your team at home whatever - just try not to be so angry about a good thing. Put some Buble on, light some candles and join us in this glorious land of optimism.

I'm definitely holier than thou, by the way. Seabs, Woolcock and The Monster are the only decent United posters here, besides myself, so please improve the quality of your posts to join this list.

EDIT #355: WWE_TNA, you're not so bad. You're the Everton of Man Utd fans, a bit more optimism and you'll be in the top 4.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

RVP is a fucking bellend. So is Giggs and Cleverley.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

wheres MUF id like to hear his thoughts


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

HF welcomes the Irish Man Utd fan post Anfield defeat asylum seekers that are getting ABUSED on this forum. :moyes2


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I want Agger at Barcelona, NOW


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Vader said:


> That's not nice Mr. Jet, I didn't even name you. I'm glad you recognised you're in the group of people who need a personality transplant. Have you ever had a good word to say about anything? Go to a game, support your team at home whatever - just try not to be so angry about a good thing. Put some Buble on, light some candles and join us in this glorious land of optimism.
> 
> I'm definitely holier than thou, by the way. Seabs, Woolcock and The Monster are the only decent United posters here, besides myself, so please improve the quality of your posts to join this list.


:jose


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Llori, Sakho, and Moses are all at the game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Vader said:


> That's not nice Mr. Jet, I didn't even name you. I'm glad you recognised you're in the group of people who need a personality transplant. Have you ever had a good word to say about anything? Go to a game, support your team at home - try not to be so angry about a good thing. Put some Buble on, light some candles and join us in this glorious land of optimism.
> 
> I'm definitely holier than thou, by the way. Seabs, Woolcock and The Monster are the only decent United posters here, besides myself, so please improve the quality of your posts to join this list.


No, I don't even like the team really. Why would I? We're getting relegated. I'm jumping ship to City to complain about them.

Seriously though man. WTF is it with you. We're 1-0 down at Anfield and you're annoyed that United fans would complain? I'm not saying the manager should be sacked or the 11 should be replaced, but voicing my opinion on what I feel are some pretty blatant issues.

Please don't insult those posters by aligning yourself with them.

As for the game - We're not actually playing as badly as I felt we would. Actually Liverpool just aren't as good as I thought they'd be. Bring on Hernandez and we can get something here, it's set up for him. This is what he does. And please for the love of God take Giggs off.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nani and Chicha on for Giggsy and Welbeck, fuck match fitness go for it Moyes.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giggs has been woeful.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

take aspas off. put sterling on. i think he'll have IMPACT


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Vader said:


> That's not nice Mr. Jet, I didn't even name you. I'm glad you recognised you're in the group of people who need a personality transplant. Have you ever had a good word to say about anything? Go to a game, support your team at home whatever - just try not to be so angry about a good thing. Put some Buble on, light some candles and join us in this glorious land of optimism.
> 
> I'm definitely holier than thou, by the way. Seabs, Woolcock and The Monster are the only decent United posters here, besides myself, so please improve the quality of your posts to join this list.
> 
> EDIT #355: WWE_TNA, you're not so bad. You're the Everton of Man Utd fans, a bit more optimism and you'll be in the top 4.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fellaini and ander on giggs and cleverley off please :arry


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Young is beyond shit


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm obviously referring to the fact that you are ALWAYS whinging. We've been dire this game but you'd already begun complaining before the match had started. Even Anne Frank wrote the occasional nice thing.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That wasn't a dive surely ref


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I mentioned it over on the goat hf, that Liverpool don't look amazing but do everything right at the back which is annoying since they've done nothing this half and we could have gotten something.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

5 minutes stoppage. LOL.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's weird, I don't even feel disappointed. I know we've been utter dogshit but I just feel...jaded.

Same old shit. Giggs, we can't pass, can't hold possession, nothing behind the striker.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

God Donny Wollbock is terrible. 

Definitely the English WOAT.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Donny Wollbock :lmao


----------



## kingfunkel

Didn't know MC Hammer played up front for Manchester United


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giggs, Young and Welbeck were dreadful. Nani looked good when he came on. Didn't create enough chances for ourselves at all. Creative centre mid please, Moyesy.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Anybody else think Cleverlely is average at best and basically the English version of Joe Allen?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

MOYESIAH

MOYES BOYS

DAT HOOF BALL


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

aahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 1-0 STURRIDGE. Doing it a goal at a time.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Too call the second half 'nervy' would be an understatement.

Top of the league 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

cleverley is garbage.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Vader said:


> Giggs, Young and Welbeck were dreadful. Nani looked good when he came on. Didn't create enough chances for ourselves at all. Creative centre mid please, Moyesy.


Nani did well and the 3 you named along with cleverley were either poor or just offered nothing


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal: Szczesny; Jenkinson, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs; Wilshere, Ramsey; Walcott, Rosicky, Cazorla; Giroud.


Tottenham Hotspur: Lloris; Walker, Dawson, Vertonghen, Rose; Capoue, Paulinho; Townsend, Dembele, Chadli; Soldado. 



Lamela on the bench for spurs


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Henderson has to start for England surely? He's been brilliant so far.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Aren't Liverpool signing another 2 cb's? :wilkins them and Chelsea strong at the back this season


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

SACKED IN THE MORNING


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yep, Sakho and Ilori. Spurs and Chelski can sign all the attackers, won't matter when they can't score (inb4 they batter us for 6 a piece)


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Skrtel was immense.

Proved he could have a future here (Or at the very least added another couple million to his price tag)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giggs has started 7 games against the 'big' teams last season and this game, we've only won one of them. Im not saying the performances are down to him, but he shouldnt be starting these games, especially for some bizzare reason on the right, totally ineffective. Nani looked far more threatening when he came on.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Come on Spurs!!

Also, i can't lay into Moyes too much as that's probably the team ferguson would've picked aswell so i'm not going to be sharpening my pitchfork just yet.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool 5 points ahead of United? Is this the 80s?


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Good win for Liverpool, now time for Arsenal-Spurs. Sad to see some signings on the bench but that was expected of course. Hope for a Spurs win at the Emirates!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yes we won the possession


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Suppose it's too late to jump on the Spurs bandwagon? :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> Suppose it's too late to jump on the Spurs bandwagon? :side:


Don't be a hipster


----------



## MOX

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool deserved it so fair play to them. Big up to the Shanks.

See you at Old Trafford.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Skrtel was immense.
> 
> Proved he could have a future here (Or at the very least added another couple million to his price tag)


Sakho/Agger/Skrtel/Kolo/Ilori. can mix and match them in there. 



TNA_WWE said:


> Yes we won the possession


and we won the game 8*D


----------



## Death Rider

Very happy with the result. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider

Also getting hugged a drunk stranger . He knew I was a Liverpool fan. He knew 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



KENSENBERG said:


> take aspas off. put sterling on. i think he'll have IMPACT


Sterling didn't make much of a difference as he came on bar the late shot which De Gea kept out.

TNA_WWE, Nani was awful.

L'pool were really impressive at the back. Didn't offer much going forward though. Sturridge making me jelly. 3 goals in 3 games :datass

35 more clean sheets, 35 more goals. Where are you, Donnacha? :sturridge

So the best L'pool start since 1994?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™ said:


> TNA_WWE, Nani was awful.



:kobe he was better than young and giggs, at least he wasnt afraid to take a shot on


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Beat us, premier league? Try scoring against us. 'dat unprecedented GF 38 GA 0 league winning goal tally.

:brodgers

We look remarkably solid, though. Credit to Martin for coming back into the side and performing like that.

Things are looking fairly positive right now with the lack of Thursday games and Suarez to come back into the fold. 




TNA_WWE said:


> Yes we won the possession


You won the Moyes.

:brodgers

I lost the photobucket.

:jose


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

"From what I saw today, I'm more than happy with what I've got. It's the best we've played this season. I wouldn't be worried if I didn't add to the squad."-Moyes
the real question is what the *** are they smoking at Old Trafford?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

8-2 for spurs


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Is moyes taking the piss


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Warm up match is over now time for the Main Event COYS!!!!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOOOOL

https://twitter.com/BBCSport/status/374182306925121537


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes confirms Kagawa wasnt injured, he just didnt make the bench fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> Moyes confirms Kagawa wasnt injured, he just didnt make the bench fpalm


I thought he was on the bench :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We're a fucking laughing stock.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That Arsenal team on paper for me is still better than Spurs today, a lot of creativity in the middle.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

FUCCKK YEAHHHH!

3 POINTS. UNDEFEATED. TOP OF THE LEAGUE. ANOTHER CLEANSHEET. ANOTHER 1-0 VICTORY. STURRIDGE BOSSING IT.

Just another 30 odd matches to play...


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

#AVBOut


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsene won't spend now :wenger2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOLSPURS


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

will spurs ever stop being losers


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spurs are shit. LOLLLLLL


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> :kobe he was better than young and giggs, at least he wasnt afraid to take a shot on


In comparison to those two, he was good.



Srdjan99 said:


> *"From what I saw today, I'm more than happy with what I've got. It's the best we've played this season. I wouldn't be worried if I didn't add to the squad."*-Moyes
> the real question is what the *** are they smoking at Old Trafford?


Wait, he said that after the L'pool game? :lol


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Missed the game having lunch at my nain's, seems by all accounts it was the same old tale with United @ Anfield. Lacking in creativity and imposing ourselves in the midfield and being overwhelmed by Liverpool's pace and overall play. Phone has been knocked off to withstand the insuing 'banter' texts I'll be receiving off family and friends. JOY~!

It's getting more and more ridiculous to suggest a creative midfielder isn't necessary in elevating United's team. De Gea has matured and is dependable and a solid keeper, the defence generally is strong bar Evra's momentary lapses in concentration & Rafael's injury woes, strikers in Van Persie, Hernandez, Welbeck & even Rooney each offer something different and Carrick is a good defensive midfielder capable of the odd great pass but more useful positioning himself in key areas and aiding the defence.

Problem is we're very one direct in terms of our passing style and attack, moving the ball sideways and in small clusters and either looking to stretch defences or play a splitting pass to exploit. There's no creativity in the middle with someone making clever runs or looking to have the ball at every opportunity and open the game up, which makes it an arduous challenge to dominate games if the wingers don't turn up and Van Persie becomes isolated. There's potential with the team, but centre midfield really is where that big gaping hole lies in terms of bringing in somebody that can impose themselves and offer something different to the setup and style of the team.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

'Evil' Kagawa not happy on Twitter!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Meh, pretty poor half from us. Arsenal playing very well. Dawson kept Walcott onside then lost Giroud for the goal. Despite having a powerful midfield we can't seem to win the ball in there and break quickly, which should be the game plan. Expecting better in the second half. Townsend and Chaldi look lively though.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spurs look clueless in the final third.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This proves why signing Eriksen was needed, no creativity through the middle from us. Expecting to see Lamela later on if we're still behind.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Typical performance at Anfield really. Fair play to Liverpool, they got the early goal and never looked like conceding after.

United's midfield is bereft of ideas and the movement off the ball is non-existent from the likes of Giggs. How he is still starting these games is very strange to me.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giggs can still do a job but he really needs to an impact player off the bench imo. Sometimes you just have to show faith in your younger players by giving them responsibility and having them play in the bigger games. Giggs showed in spells last season that he can absolutely still produce moments that can decide matches, but his time as the entrusted figure of the midfield elapsed many seasons ago. Playing him on the right seems truly baffling given his form last season came on the left wing.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That's it, he is a moment player at this point and is still capable of a killer ball if the game requires it, but having him start tough away games where the tempo will be high just isn't going to work.

I think he went with him on the right to try and suffocate the middle of the park a bit more, but the point of that was undone in the first few minutes with the goal.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Agreed, the tempo and high octane nature just really doesn't suit his current game at all. It was the same with Berbatov at Anfield when we failed to exploit his strengths and instead saw him effectively shut out because Liverpool's pressing and closing down restricted the freedom he was allowed on the ball to pick a pass or slow the place down.

Given the depth of the squad and the number of cups the squad will be involved in, Giggs is absolutely capable of filling in for players in need of a rest/not playing a full game, but some ingenuity in how and where he can be utilised should be considered instead of just expecting him to naturally adapt to any game or position he's put in. Can't overlook his experience and importance in working with the likes of Rafael, Cleverley, Welbeck & co who are still very much adjusting to the demands and expectations of playing regularly for United: especially with this being the first season post Ferguson and the intense media scrutiny on each performance and result.


----------



## kingfunkel

Darren Anderton 2.0 is off again I see


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ramsey is struggling offensively...but goodness, he's bossing shit defensively.

Breaking up attacks left and right. :mark:


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Another forward to come on and get no service. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Have the away fans always been given that much seeting? Seems a lot of Spurs fans there.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

AVB should be ashamed.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal first XI > Spurs first XI

FOREVER AND EVER.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Flamini looked fucking superb, looks like he could be the leader we were missing.

Oh and if Rus wasn't a douche I would post the Giroud smiley 10000000000000000 times, well deserved MOTM, 3 in 3.


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Kyle Walker is fucking shit. Most overrated player in the league easily. Can't defend, can't cross, can't shoot, can't pass, can't deliver set pieces and can't beat a player. Just another one trick pony pace babby living on reputation. It's an indictment on English football that he plays for them in international matches.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jesus, that was a downright embarrassing performance. Thank fuck we've bought Eriksen because we need some central creativity desperately. I can't believe Holtby didn't come on early in the second half, he's exactly what we needed. Got to give credit to Arsenal though, they played very well. Passed around our powerful midfield, good movement up front and excellent at the back. We were truly awful though, poor Soldado didn't get anything supplied towards him all game, apart from the shot that was blocked by Mertesacker. Hopefully Capoue's injury isn't too bad either, since he looked in a lot of pain having to leave on a stretcher.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

North London is red.

Fuck off spurs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I, for one, am shocked that Soldado struggled with Kos/Per on his hips all match without any support. :kobe3


So. £100m spent, just 2 goals both earned on PKs. Crisis in North London? :kobe8


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We'll be better once the new signings settle, but that was legit bad. Luckily it's only third game of the season and it might give Wenger a false sense that he doesn't need to spend the big bucks.


----------



## MyWord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I wouldn't be to downhearted if I was a Spurs fan. Arsenal do have a better first XI but Tottenham have a superior squad. Arsenal may have the upper hand right now but lets see how Arsenal are doing in March when they're jaded whilst Tottenham will be rotating players like Sandro and Holtby into their team.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:kolo1

LMAO RVP 

LMAO CLEVERLEY

LMAO MOYES



Abk™ said:


> 35 more clean sheets, 35 more goals. Where are you, Donnacha?


:kolo1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> :kolo1
> 
> LMAO RVP
> 
> LMAO CLEVERLEY
> 
> LMAO MOYES
> 
> 
> 
> :kolo1


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I think this weekend every PL game contained a clean sheet. Strange.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










:moyes1

how is he not in the prem


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spurs better hope they've still got that receipt on Bale.

:troll


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

that goal from Ljalic?

What a buy for £8m.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Was Pjanic I think.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I thought it was Pjanic?



> "From what I saw today, I'm more than happy with what I've got. It's the best we've played this season. I wouldn't be worried if I didn't add to the squad." - David Moyes


:woy


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

no, pjanic

ljajic did score on debut though


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

O.

Ljalic was still great value at £8m. Pjanic had some links with a move earlier in the summer. Maybe tomorrow but I don't see it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Pjanic was linked with us but Roma would never sell both Lamela and Pjanic to us.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

yeah, Roma is probably done selling.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Transfer Deadline Day tomorrow.

Gonna be a lot of clubs Pjanicing I bet :arry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Transfer Deadline Day tomorrow.
> 
> Gonna be a lot of clubs Pjanicing I bet :arry


Shocking.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:arry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

pjanic on the streets of manchester


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nobody enjoys your puns, Kiz.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It was better than yours.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

why donnacha just fuck off lad


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Olly Giroud is one sexy fuck, that's for sure.

:rock


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Why donnacha say that to my face?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

cos you fucking ugly


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

#CAREVE Everton had 63% possession in the match and now have the highest average possession figure in the #BPL this season (64.2%) :moyes2










Shame they now have an inept manager who shits himself when he plays away from home, isn't that right, Davey? xxx

:moyes1


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:kobe8

Forgot to mention that Hendo was fucking great today :mark:

Coutinho had a stinker though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> #CAREVE Everton had 63% possession in the match and now have the highest average possession figure in the #BPL this season (64.2%) :moyes2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame they now have an inept manager who shits himself when he plays away from home, isn't that right, Davey? xxx
> 
> :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Get Mike Phelan back.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Someone needs to tell Sladano there are ways he can score without taking dives


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Really good performance today, def happy with that.

Giroudiful was pretty great again. Probably MOTM, although I thought Lloris was outstanding as well even if he wound up on the losing side. Almost every ball Szczesny played from the back was up towards Giroud, and he was winning 90% of them. Tidy finish for the goal and put himself about the whole game. He's scoring 20+ this season (unless he gets injured. Probs will get injured). Flamini came in and wasn't fucking around. Good. We've needed that for who knows how long. We were strong in the middle in general. Spurs had large chunks of possession in there, as will likely be the case in most Spurs games this season, but we never looked under any real pressure at any point (well, there was "pressure," but that didn't really equate to "threat"). Gibbs had his best game in ages and looked really good. I was shitting myself after about ten minutes when Chadli burned Jenk a few times, but for whatever reason nothing came of that afterwards. I'm not sure how much of that was down to Jenk having a really strong game as opposed to Chadli not taking him on/getting any service down that side afterwards, though. But fuck all that because Per and Boss were terrific in the middle of defence. Why did Barca not throw £17 million at us for Koscielny? It'll suck like a fat hooker when he gets injured at some point, because he's arguably our most vital player and we don't really have anyone to step in and replace him (Vermaelen could if he plays like it's 2011 again, but that big bastard likes an injury or six himself). 

We still need to bring in some players, of course. Can't just assume we'll be fine after today (well, in general we've been strong since the opening day defeat). I mean, this performance must've given 99% of Arsenal fans a good deal of confidence, but the fact is we still have a squad of like fourteen players and thirteen of those fourteen are made of chocolate. There's no depth. We finished the game with four full backs, and how much of that was really down to Spurs forcing the issue? Were we under THAT much pressure? No. Do we have any other viable options, though? Not really. Three games into the season it's all well and good, but this exact Arsenal squad versus this exact Spurs squad next March will be a different story. It's not even arguable that we have the thinnest squad of all the teams looking for Champions League places. He needs to do something about that. 

Spurs have no real creativity in that midfield right now. The only moment of that game that I can think of where it looked like they'd score was in deflected shot that drew the great Szczesny save. Kyle Walker should've done better with that snap shot in injury time (or thereabouts), but other than that...anything? Paulinho, Dembele, Capoue, etc look comfortable enough in possession and knock the ball around well, but it doesn't really go anywhere. Lamela's a fucking player, but not in the creative sense ala Cazorla, Mata or Cleverley (lolnahdawg y'all must be on crack). Erikson is, and Spurs needed him today. Soldado was non-existent and that's because he had zero service. Still, they don't need to be too worried. That shit'll fall into place soon enough, I'd think. Squad is too deep with too many good players for it not to. Even if every win comes about by stifling midfields and scoring penalties AVB would take that. Also should be noted again that Hugo Lloris was fucking great. If it wasn't for him being a fucking hero we could've been up 5-1 at one point. And I know that what ifs don't mean shit in the grand scheme of things, but really, the fucker was making last ditch tackles on the eighteen yard line and pulled off a couple cracking saves. Compare that to Szczesny who had one real save to make the whole game. Lloris kept them in that game today, and I don't even think that's arguable. Credit to him for that.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> :kolo1
> 
> LMAO RVP
> 
> LMAO CLEVERLEY
> 
> LMAO MOYES
> 
> 
> 
> :kolo1


:kolo1

Didn't see Arsenal beating Tott'ham prior to the game. Spurs lack creativity in centre midfield. As good as Paulinho is he doesn't offer much creativity. That's where Eriksen comes in. Lamela was good in the cameo. Once Spurs signings settle, they'll be a strong side IMO. Capoue (whatever the spelling is) was bossing it before his injury. Hopefully it isn't as bad as it seemed.

So we are second behind Liverpool? How strange :kolo2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rosicky blew past Capoue with PACE a few times early on so I can only assume Capou came into the game with polio.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Such a disappointing performance from United today, the players just didn't turn up first half but did improve a lot second half. However, we lacked that cutting edge in the final third and missed that creative spark we've been crying out for. Not only that but the team selection was a strange one from Moyes; Giggs starting when he shouldn't be starting the big games and pushing him out on the right where he was ineffective and always closed down when on the ball. Jones should not be starting at right back, he's good defensively but in attack he offers nothing. I would have started Valencia as he's been solid in his defensive duties in the two games thus far.

Speaking of Valencia, he looked great when he came on, he kept Sterling quiet and got forward and took on Enrique a lot and had the better of him at times. Nani also looked energetic and offered us something in attack. Van Persie was anonymous throughout, Welbeck was awful, Carrick was hit and miss, Cleverley was woeful and Young was dreadful. Vidic and Ferdinand looked solid at the back and it was unfortunate and also good striker instinct from Sturridge that we conceded in 3 minutes. Evra was very promising going forward but he had a lot of lapses in concentration in defence. De Gea had nothing to do but when he did see some action, he handled it well.

Tactically, we got it wrong but we won that prestigious possession stat from Liverpool. We just need to be more clinical in the final third and we need that creativity in midfield, which hopefully we can finally sort out tomorrow on deadline day.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rosicky is shit


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No surprised Arsenal won. Everyone was quick to ooh and aah at the signings Spurs made, but the majority of their team is new. There's no chemistry whatsoever. You could tell this by watching their last two games.

Fair play to the Spurs fans on here, as all of them know it's going to take time for everything to come together, but LOL at all the people who were tipping them for a title challenge this season. You can't just throw a team together and expect to win the fucking Premier League.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I think this weekend every PL game contained a clean sheet. Strange.


Except the 3-1. :cole3




For The Win said:


> Rosicky is shit


wut


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah, people claiming Spurs can win the league or even come close are just delusional. We've built a great foundation even with the sale of Bale to push on and potentially challenge for the title in a few years, but we're way off that now. Once the new signings gel together though we'll be tough to beat. Hopefully that'll happen sooner rather than later, we've got a good run of games coming that are all winnable too.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

David Moyes Is A Football Genius


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> No surprised Arsenal won. Everyone was quick to ooh and aah at the signings Spurs made, but the majority of their team is new. There's no chemistry whatsoever. You could tell this by watching their last two games.
> 
> Fair play to the Spurs fans on here, as all of them know it's going to take time for everything to come together, but LOL at all the people who were tipping them for a title challenge this season. You can't just throw a team together and expect to win the fucking Premier League.


Someone did say that chelsea and united bettwe watch out.


----------



## Razor King

Rosicky is our best player. Yeah, you heard right.

Second best actually.

Good win today. Was shitting in the final 10 mins but our defense is love. I'd still give the MOTM to Lloris. Saved it from being an embarrassment for Spurs. We won today but doesn't mean we shall win in March, when Spurs settle a bit.

Ramsey, Rosicky, Cazorla, Giroud, Per, Kosc, Jenks, Flamini were all brilliant today.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



For The Win said:


> Rosicky is shit


No he isn't.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That's why I predicted *ARSENAL* (why did this not save in the fuckern edit after I accidentally put Spurs? Cunting servers) to win *Joel*, no chance that team of thrown together starlets was going to beat a very settled Arsenal side.

Arsenal/Spurs:

Hugo Lloris was easily MOTM imo, without his exceptional reading of the game, astute positioning and super human reflexes Spurs would have never been in the position at the end of the game where a draw was still a viable outcome. Arsenal might have won, but that was an all round great team performance that started from the back where Mertesacker and Koscielny marshaled their team, with the robust shield of Ramsey and Flamini in front. Chezzer had one real save to make which says a lot, although that was partly down to Spurs' one dimensional attacking play. Walcott was tearing Spurs' left flank up in the first half hour and also looked dangerous on the counter in the second half despite becoming far less of a presence in the game. Rosicky wasn't so obviously direct but showed a great deal of quality too. Giroud busted a nut all game and took his first goal well, although I feel that a better first touch might have increased his chances of killing the game off in the second half, that slight delay allowed Lloris time to get into a prime position in order to the Frenchman's shot away from the bottom right hand corner of Spurs' goal.

There's no point in assessing Spurs overall performance from today because the team looked a mess and needs time to gel together. However, I will say that Rose struggled against Walcott early on which was a surprise due to them having similar pace, Rose's positioning wasn't up to scratch though. Walker is a pace merchant and I'm really not sure what he offers on a consistent basis other than that as a basic outlet. If Spurs are going to sign anymore players then they had really ought to be full backs.

Liverpool/United:

Liverpool defended really well against United until Wisdom came on for the end of the game, his inexperience was exploited by Hernandez's pace and movement. Other than that United were fairly dire and looked far too narrow at the start with a right footer on the left and a left footer on the right, the latter of whom had a center back as support. By the time Jones went off for Valencia (who can offer genuine width on the right) the game had already fallen flat with Liverpool looking content to contain United. Welbeck had his second dodgy performance in a week with lots of poor touches and delayed movement. I'm not really sure if he can continue to justify a starting place based on those types of performances, I guess the two goals at the Liberty Stadium put him greatly in credit with Moyes. RVP was completely starved of support, as great as he is he can't do it by himself against teams that defend so astutely. Cleverley is not a Manchester United quality player...well maybe he is in relative terms, but where United should be heading is a place without him as a regular fixture in their starting line up. He imposed bugger all on the game, couldn't dominate the midfield battle or even build a good tempo with passing. De Gea and the center backs continued to look really solid so that is something for United fans to cling on to.

I think that Liverpool could have finished the game off early on if Aspas hadn't been so bad, he was absolutely terrible and trapped the ball further than most people can kick one. He also gave away a few silly fouls before being correctly hooked after an hour. Coutinho was quiet but I think he needed Aspas to hold onto the ball with far more efficiency in order to really get involved in the game, seeing as he's a flair player that can work off others. Henderson battled hard and made a couple of decent box to box runs while Gerrard shielded a very well drilled defence, the stand out of which was Glen Johnson who didn't have any of his characteristic big errors and tirelessly worked the right flank, pressing high up the pitch and offering an attacking outlet. Mignolet is looking like a steal right now, he took every cross that came his way and made two very good saves. The sign of a top keeper is putting in great work in a game where there's very little to do, which is something that he has done in all of Liverpool's first three games. Sturridge is a machine in two senses, for goals and work rate. Add in some flair and you have a quality striker. He should be England's main striker. A strong first half of the season coupled with a few intelligent buys in January could see Liverpool legitimately challenging for the top four. I've always rated Rodgers highly but he seems to be speeding up the process of Liverpool's team development far quicker than I had imagined. Now, if he can keep Suarez and man manage him effectively then Liverpool will become a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Vader said:


> Giggs, Young and Welbeck were dreadful. Nani looked good when he came on. Didn't create enough chances for ourselves at all. Creative centre mid please, Moyesy.


Welbeck and Young were decent you miserable, negative bastard.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This is gonna be a growing pains season for Spurs IMO, but I'm optimistic they'll end up with a good result at the end of the League


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Welbeck and Young were decent you miserable, negative bastard.


Hey look, you said something nice. You can thank me for the influence I had on your life whenever you like.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



MillionDollarProns said:


> This is gonna be a growing pains season for Spurs IMO, but I'm optimistic they'll end up with a good result at the end of the League


Do you think the London Spurs can win the South-East division and make the playoffs this year ?

My money's on the London cannons.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Do you think the London Spurs can win the South-East division and make the playoffs this year ?
> 
> My money's on the London cannons.


It'll depend who can score the most Homerun Touchdowns.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It doesn't get much better than watching Liverpool beat Manchester United on MUTV. :moyes1


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Gerrard is king


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Tyler Durden said:


> Gerrard is king


Do you even know why Gerrard stayed at Liverpool and rejected the Chelsea move?

In Liverpool, there is a gangster who goes by the name of Pancake who is a massive red and actually got sent down for 9 years this weekend, he threatened Gerrard to stay and banged his wife. Hence why Everton fans sing "The babies not yours" to him.

ROBO DURDEN


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:kobe8

Anyway, why would somebody even take the time to make that pic? Pointless


----------



## law_1990

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Please, Van persie paid his dues at Arsenal. Not his fault Wenger/the board was too tight fisted to build a decent team around him. 

Also, 3 points for palace on saturday. All we need now are another what? 30? 40? :lmao


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giroud scoring against Lloris. Franception.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> Do you even know why Gerrard stayed at Liverpool and rejected the Chelsea move?
> 
> In Liverpool, there is a gangster who goes by the name of Pancake who is a massive red and actually got sent down for 9 years this weekend, he threatened Gerrard to stay and banged his wife. Hence why Everton fans sing "The babies not yours" to him.
> 
> ROBO DURDEN


lmfao, I didn't make that pic.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> The US sportswear giants’ current agreement with the Reds, which nets the club a reported £23.5m a year, expires at the end of the 2014-15 season.
> 
> As part of that agreement Nike were granted a six-month period of exclusivity which allowed them to attempt to negotiate a new deal safe from competition.
> 
> That period, which started in February, has now expired and United are now said to be open to offers.
> 
> The development does not rule out a Nike renewal but if they are to extend their deal they will no doubt be forced to stump up a lot more than they are currently paying.
> 
> Some reports claim the winning bid will amount to more than £30m a season – which would further boost United’s coffers on top of a seemingly never-ending list of corporate sponsorship deals with firms across the globe.
> 
> United said stock market rules prevented them from commenting on the matter.
> 
> Warrior Sports, who manufacture Liverpool’s kit, are reportedly interested in taking on Nike for the rights, while other top brands such as Adidas and Puma may want to take a look.
> 
> Warrior, based in the US, currently pay the Merseysiders a reported £25m a year.
> 
> Nike’s deal with United stretches back as far as 2002, when they took over from Umbro – a company they now own.
> 
> Nike could not be reached for comment.


from the MEN, wouldnt mind seeing a switch to Adidas


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> Do you even know why Gerrard stayed at Liverpool and rejected the Chelsea move?
> 
> In Liverpool, there is a gangster who goes by the name of Pancake who is a massive red and actually got sent down for 9 years this weekend, he threatened Gerrard to stay and banged his wife. Hence why Everton fans sing "The babies not yours" to him.
> 
> ROBO DURDEN


Pancake had on camera Alex sniffing coke and giving him a blow job.
Stevie G even had to get a paternity on the second daughter I think it was.
His daddy even had to act as a go between when paying the protection money :lol


Why do you think Stevie G paid off the sunday papers after Alex did a kiss and tell about Jennifer Elison running off with her bf Tony?
At the time mr boring was banging her from brookside and Alex Coke head was with Tony, another GANGSTER


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Tyler Durden said:


> lmfao, I didn't make that pic.


You still posted it for a reason.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nattie with dem inside scoopz.....


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> from the MEN, wouldnt mind seeing a switch to Adidas


As long as we don't end up with that warrior shit.

I'd be up for Puma or UA. Addidas kits have always struck me as boring.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Capoue only out for about 4 weeks which is great news. It looked like it could be a season-ender yesterday.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> from the MEN, wouldnt mind seeing a switch to Adidas


Yessss the glazers making a nother deal, just the wrong one


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Nattie with dem inside scoopz.....


ask me about abbey Clancy....:lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










big man is proud


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

WTF, what a muppet.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

haha what a tit


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Silly cunt :terry


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oh boy.....



Nattie7 said:


> ask me about abbey Clancy....:lol


Go on then, and it better be a slutty story.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i cant see the picture


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



JOAL.COM said:


> i cant see the picture


:wenger2


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Oh boy.....
> 
> 
> 
> Go on then, and it better be a slutty story.



Her and Alex have shared two men, both were fucking james taylor or pancake as y'all call him, for their supply of coke.
Abbey used to also fuck tony on the side while with peter crouch.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Why didn't they just ask me for the coke, i have a load of cans in the fridge.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rich people using sex to get coke instead of using money.....seems legit :moyes1

Was hoping the slutty story would have more boobs in it too.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Rich people using sex to get coke instead of using money.....seems legit :moyes1
> 
> Was hoping the slutty story would have more boobs in it too.


how ya think lohan paid for her coke?



lol @boobs, spoken like a true guy

oh well at least you didn't ask me to try find a link to the alex blow job video.

you men are simple creatures aint ya


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Why didn't they just ask me for the coke, i have a load of cans in the fridge.


http://lolvirgin.com/wp-content/uploads/Lame-Pun-****-computer-jokes-290x160.png


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nattie makes Egame sound sane.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

aww cool story


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I actually enjoy EGame's posts.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Capoue only out for about 4 weeks which is great news. It looked like it could be a season-ender yesterday.


Good for him. He was doing great before his injury. Do you see him displacing Sandro from the starting XI in the long run?


----------



## Death Rider

Egame >>>>> nattie 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not even comparable. Nattie is a butt-hurt Arsenal fan. I followed his argument with CGS. I was fpalming all along.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Nattie7 said:


> Her and Alex have shared two men, both were fucking james taylor or pancake as y'all call him, for their supply of coke.


Is this how he wooed them?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

At least EGame provides the Lulz and at frankly is probably the most charasmatic poster on here :lol seriously the dude start posting in a certain way and a month later 3/4 of the main footy posters are posting in the same way :lol

Nattie was pretty much every reason why I generally despise Arsenal fans over other fans. Naturally they have their good fans but I Just tend to see a lot of them talk big when things go right but quiet down very quickly when shit is going wrong :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hate Egame all you want, but we all inevitably start talking like him eventually


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

EGame has my vote for Sports poster of the year


----------



## MyWord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

EGames the main reason I log in on Sundays. His running commentary is amazing.

GOATELONA!!! CHRISTIANO CUNTALDO!!!! PIQUE, SUCH A POTATO!!!! NEYGOAT!!!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I can confirm that i also enjoy Egame's posting.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I concur with the general consensus on Egame's posting.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Why didn't they just ask me for the coke, i have a load of cans in the fridge.


Fucking dead at this :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Why doesn't United use this lineup?


Rooney --- RVP --- Welbeck

-------- Kagawa ----------

---- Felliani - Carrick ---

Evra - Vidic - RF5 - Jones/RB


Looks like a good enough lineup to win the Prem to me.


----------



## MyWord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No Giggs?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> Why doesn't United use this lineup?
> 
> 
> Rooney --- RVP --- Welbeck
> 
> -------- Kagawa ----------
> 
> ---- Felliani - Carrick ---
> 
> Evra - Vidic - RF5 - Jones/RB
> 
> 
> Looks like a good enough lineup to win the Prem to me.



Have Nani rotate with welbeck and i'd be happy with that, with rafael at rb of course.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rotate who you want, but that's a quality starting XI. 

I just don't get why Kagawa doesn't play behind RVP.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ozil. So god damn happy!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal's XI. :moyes1

Liverpool's XI. :moyes1

Chelsea's XI. :moyes1

City's XI. :moyes1

Spurs XI. :kobe

United's XI. :moyes2


A great team is going to the Europa league. Going to be a fun race.

Glad we got that money for January moves. :wenger2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> Rotate who you want, but that's a quality starting XI.
> 
> *I just don't get why Kagawa doesn't play behind RVP.*


It's a mystery, he clearly is the most creative midfielder we have and can score goals, he showed that against norwich with a triffic hat trick.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

If giggs starts on the right again next game :no:


Januzaj who looked the best player in pre-season hasnt got a look in, while a 40 year old is starting out of position. Pogba left due to Ferguson bringing back Scholes from retirement and playing Jones in midfield ahead of him, wouldnt be surprised if the same thing happens with Januzaj now.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I missed the EGame love-in from earlier it seems :jose 

GOAT footie poster.

Mignolet

Johnson Sakho Agger Enrique

Hendo Lucas Gerrard

Suarez Sturridge Coutinho​
Bench: Jones, Kolo, Kelly, Allen, Sterling, Aspas, Moses.

Prem title plz.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> I missed the EGame love-in from earlier it seems :jose
> 
> GOAT footie poster.
> 
> Mignolet
> 
> Johnson Sakho Agger Enrique
> 
> Hendo Lucas Gerrard
> 
> Suarez Sturridge Coutinho​
> *Bench*: Jones, *Kolo*, Kelly, Allen, Sterling, Aspas, Moses.
> 
> Prem title plz.


:kolo2


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> I missed the EGame love-in from earlier it seems :jose
> 
> GOAT footie poster.
> 
> Mignolet
> 
> Johnson Sakho Agger Enrique
> 
> Hendo Lucas Gerrard
> 
> Coutinho
> 
> Suarez Sturridge​
> Bench: Jones, Kolo, Kelly, Allen, Sterling, Aspas, Moses.
> 
> Prem title plz.


This could be dangerous.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal got Ozil, Tottenham got Lamela, and we kept Suarez. My body is ready for the 4th place battle this season.

Shame about the international break this weekend though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Title race and top 4 is going to be very intresting this season, Liverpool have gave themselves a very good chance.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Cech
Ivanovic - Luiz - Terry- Cole
Lampard - Ramires
Hazard- Oscar - mata 
eto'o​
Bench: Schwarzer, Cahill, Willian, DeBruyne, Shurrle, Ginkel, Azpi

Ok I just realised we have fucking crazy attacking depth. HOW THE FUCK ARE WE GONNA FIT EVERYONE?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Title race and top 4 is going to be very intresting this season, Liverpool have gave themselves a very good chance.


I can only hope. Early days still, however I can't help but feel optimistic about what the future holds.

EDIT: At least it isn't this bad anymore.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



JOAL.COM said:


> Cech
> Ivanovic - Luiz - Terry- Cole
> Lampard - Ramires
> Hazard- Oscar - mata
> eto'o​
> Bench: Schwarzer, Cahill, Willian, DeBruyne, Shurrle, Ginkel, Azpi
> 
> Ok I just realised we have fucking crazy attacking depth



Along with Jose tactics gonna be tough to beat even with that crazy attacking threat.

My turn :moyes2

DDG
Rafael - Rio/Evans - Vidic - Evra
Fellaini - Carrick
Nani - Kagawa - Rooney
RVP​
Subs - Anders, Jones, Rio/Evans, Cleverley, Valencia, Welbeck, Hernandez

Hopefully alot of interchanging between the front 4 and i doubt nani will be moyes first choice but who knows.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I heart Aaron Ramsey. He was bad vs Spurs offensively. So what does he do? He fucking bosses it defensively. He was a menace all match against Spurs' attack.


















and my favorite...










(thanks to @wrighty_8)


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I hope I'm one of the good Arsenal fans CGS was referring too 

What's our lineup looking like when we get people healthy?

Giroud
Cazorla-Ozil-Walcott
Ramsey-Arteta
Gibbs-Pers-Kos-Sagna
Chez​
Something along those lines? Or do I have the formation completely off?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

FML. Hull, WBA and someone else to go down this year.

Sessegnon and Anichebe instead of Lukaku on loan. It's like saying you wouldn't fuck Michelle Keegan for a year just so you can let Ann Widdecombe go on top of you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Predictions:
1. Chelsea
2. Manchester City
3. Manchester United
4. Arsenal 
5. Liverpool
6. Tottenham


18. Stoke
19. Hull
20. Crystal Palace


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Stoke will survive IMO. They have the GOAT fans, right, Andre? STOKEFAN.jpg


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Stoke fans are even worse than Liverpool fans. They might be alright this year, though (the team, not the fans).


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This will give us a slight chance of winning the league:

De Gea

Rafael Vidic Rio Evra

Carrick Fellaini

Nani Rooney Kagawa

Van Persie​
C'mon Moyes, it's really simple. Just play that eleven.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I like the way United fans think they've fixed their central midfield problems. 

Expect to see the same midfield combo of Carrick and Clevs, just with Fellaini playing ahead of them. :moyes2

Carrick - Clevs/GIGGS

not assed - Fellaini - not assed

RVP​
:moyes1


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> This will give us a slight chance of winning the league:
> 
> De Gea
> 
> Rafael Vidic Rio Evra
> 
> Carrick Fellaini
> 
> Nani Rooney Kagawa
> 
> Van Persie​
> C'mon Moyes, it's really simple. Just play that eleven.


Completely agree with that as first choice eleven. Can see either Jones or Evans breaking into one of the CB slots over the season though.

Having to move Kagawa out wide to accommodate the cunt is a shame, but if the cunt produces his best then it would certainly be worth it. The other winger spot is completely up for grabs between about 3 or 4.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> This will give us a slight chance of winning the league:
> 
> De Gea
> 
> Rafael Vidic Rio Evra
> 
> Carrick Fellaini
> 
> Nani Rooney Kagawa
> 
> Van Persie​
> C'mon Moyes, it's really simple. Just play that eleven.


yep that would be my first choice as well





Mozza said:


> I like the way United fans think they've fixed their central midfield problems.
> 
> Expect to see the same midfield combo of Carrick and Clevs, just with Fellaini playing ahead of them. :moyes2
> 
> Carrick - Clevs/GIGGS
> 
> not assed - Fellaini - not assed
> 
> RVP​
> :moyes1


its the sacrifice he had to make, using those tactics, when managing a small club :moyes2

Fellaini will play in central midfield at united


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Prepare yourselves










(Credit to reddit)


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> yep that would be my first choice as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the sacrifice he had to make, using those tactics, *when managing a small club *:moyes1
> 
> Fellaini will play in central midfield at united


:torres


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> yep that would be my first choice as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the sacrifice he had to make, using those tactics, when managing a small club :moyes2
> 
> Fellaini will play in central midfield at united


Least this small club had decent center mids to keep him out of there ay?


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Liverpool have confirmed that Glen Johnson suffered a high ankle sprain during Sunday's 1-0 victory over Manchester United at Anfield.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/144230-glen-johnson-injury-update


:jose

Hopefully Martin Kelly is fully fit soon.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

FFS. That tit is in my FF team.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> :jose
> 
> Hopefully Martin Kelly is fully fit soon.


4 to 6 weeks apparently.

Hopefully it doesn't require surgery as it could turn into 2 to 4 months out


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So everybody wants Nani to play? No thank you. :kobe2


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> So everybody wants Nani to play? No thank you. :kobe2


That's fine. You can play Young or Valencia instead. your choice :moyes2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

On the injury front, apparently Podolski got himself a free medical when Frog Boy was having his, and it seems his hamstring injury is worse than first thought. Possibly out for three months. If Giroud goes down...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> FFS. That tit is in my FF team.


Don't worry...










SOON


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

that news about Podolski sucks.

So fucking thin...


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The medical staff diagnosed Podolski as anorexic?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



GOD of CUNT said:


> On the injury front, apparently Podolski got himself a free medical when Frog Boy was having his, and it seems his hamstring injury is worse than first thought. Possibly out for three months. *If Giroud goes down...*


Alex would love that


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










:mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Would be great to get Rafael for the Palace game, far more of an attacking threat than jones or smalling


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Thank Christ he's back. We got nothing on the right without him.

Watching Jones try to overlap the winger would nearly make you cry.


----------



## law_1990

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> Would be great to get Rafael for the Palace game,


no no no no no no. We're already gunna struggle ffs lol.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

picture of Rooney's cut on his forehead


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

If I'd paid 20 grand for that hair, I'd be murdering whoever did it.


----------



## PXPI

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Gonna miss Rooney against Ukraine 

If Sturridge is fit than I don't mind as much though.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney needs to shave the rest of his fucking hair off.

Looks dreadful that does, pissed his 20k away.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney has some massive thighs on him. I thought Moyes said Rooney was in the best shape of his life recently?


----------



## PXPI

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

His hair didn't look that bad until he randomly decided to get it shaved.

Waste of 20K though.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> picture of Rooney's cut on his forehead


So how does this constitute an injury? I can understand the Liverpool game (a bit) since it was the day before, but 6 days before a game?


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The little monkey in his head controlling the gears for the football part of his brain fell out.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

DEMON MONKEY ROONEY

:tyrion2


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Spoiler: Rooney's cut























:fergie:kagawa:moyes1

RIP ROONEY'S GOOD LOOKS


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney has the strongest hair that I have ever seen.


----------



## PXPI

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

How did the injury even happen?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EGame said:


> Rooney has the strongest hair that I have ever seen.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



PXPI said:


> How did the injury even happen?


In Scotland we call it "playing coconuts."


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

clumsy Phil Jones :lmao


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Great speech by Greg **** about fixing the national team moving forward. It's great, really is, but appointing Gareth Southgate to oversee a major part of it inspires sod all confidence I'm afraid.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That cut is nasty


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Nige™ said:


> Great speech by Greg **** about fixing the national team moving forward. It's great, really is, but appointing Gareth Southgate to oversee a major part of it inspires sod all confidence I'm afraid.


What you got against Gareth "Penalty King" SouthGOAT? :kolo1


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Aside from his *incredible* coaching tradition?


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool's first team physio



> Chris Morgan ‏@ChrisMorgan10
> Had to reinforce the equipment for one of the new signings strength screening today.....#powerhouse #sakho


Sakho v Lukaku in the derby will be :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

liverpool really has gone downhill

i remember two years ago it only had one black man, Glenn Light skinned johnson

but now? Kolo? Sakho? Sturridge? Sterling?

its a disgrace


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What kind of strength screening equipment are they using at Liverpool? One of those punch bag things where you hit it as hard as you can and the first to register a 700 gets to pick who next does the pineapple Sourz through their eyeball?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I would make a joke about B Rodgers being a fan of the Blacks but it would really the brodgers smiley to be working to be effecxtive but of course that smiley is not available to me right now because a certain somebody needs to get there shit fixed, so yeah you've all missed on comedy* gold*

*Term used loosely


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Nige™ said:


> Aside from his *incredible* coaching tradition?


Yes. Aside from that.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Anyone? 

Would love to see that, would get RAPED on the counter but against a shit team, would be jizz. Nacho/Gibbs & Kos/Per are interchangeable. I like Nacho though, followed him for years, would like to see him more.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Why would you waste Ozil on the left wing?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Nige™ said:


> Great speech by Greg **** about fixing the national team moving forward.


Qatar World Cup winners here they come :woy


----------



## MyWord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ozil hates being put on the wing (and will complain). One of the reasons I feel Real let him go was because he isn't exactly a versatile player.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ozil on the wing? wut


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not really left wing, more just attacking mid from left side. That way he can get into the box a lot, and still provide an outlet for Giroud with him being a lefty. I don't like Santi on the wing.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Messed up Young and Valencia with what sides they're on but in general this is the way I'd would think Moyes in gonna end up playing with Fellaini (Yes DoubleDeckerBar gave me the idea of doing this  )


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Get young out :rooney, even hams is starting to see that he's rubish.

jack and coke :lol


----------



## AEA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Get young out :rooney.
> 
> jack and coke :lol


What wrong with Young? he's better then Nani..


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Not really left wing, more just attacking mid from left side. That way he can get into the box a lot, and still provide an outlet for Giroud with him being a lefty. I don't like Santi on the wing.


Ozil really isn't good on the wing, Cazorla on the other hand is capable.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Valencia, literally THE most right footed player in the world, on the left?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



alex1997 said:


> What wrong with Young? he's better then Nani..


----------



## AEA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Valencia, literally THE most right footed player in the world, on the left?


I said I messed up what sides they were on :/


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Ozil really isn't good on the wing, Cazorla on the other hand is capable.


I really don't like Santi on the wing. Fair enough though, can't say I saw too much Liga last season

How about this then. (sorry Jack)










ULTIMATE COUNTER ATTACK RAPE. I'd try it against Palace at home though, would be joke.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



alex1997 said:


> What wrong with Young? he's better then Nani..


:lmao

not a chance


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No ronaldo, rooney and insert other was the ultimate counter attacking rape, dat goal vs arsenal even had park bossing it :moyes1


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

There's no need to deviate from the Kos/Per partnership at centre half. I like Vermaelen and think he's a cracking player, but don't fuck with what works. Cazorla is better in the centre, but he's more than capable out left. Özil is one of the five best central attacking mids on the planet, so you play him in that position. All day long. Ramsey should be starting at this point. If he continues playing like he has been then there's no reason for him not to. He's further along right now than Wilshere is. Wilshere really needs to stay fit long enough to settle into a consistent position. I'm assuming Wenger plans on using him as a box-to-boxer in the middle along with Ramsey eventually, because if he was going to use him as a CAM then why spend £42 million on another player, but right now he's not mature enough for it. Hopefully he really starts to settle this season.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

#1 fallacy re: Arsenal. Santi Cazorla on the left. He's been on the left for awhile now. Started like, last February. Coincidentally, the time that Arsenal started their unbeaten run. Not only is he capable on the left wing, he's still a great player on the left wing. 

And Ramsey is playing at a super high level right now. Right now, he's the best central midfielder that Arsenal has. Arteta, Wilshere, Rosicky...he's outperforming them all (yes, I know Arteta is hurt). But he's more upside than Arteta.

I'm going to beat the shit out of the Ramsey drum until he gives me a reason not to. I'm still in awe of his defensive performance vs Spurs. 











I WANT TO PRINT THIS OUT AND HAVE SEX ON IT.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just realised Gunner & Stringer didn't show up on deadline day. Shame really would have loved their reactions to signing Ozil


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Valencia, literally THE most right footed player in the world, on the left?


Dat inverted winger rite der! :robben


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Just realised Gunner & Stringer didn't show up on deadline day. Shame really would have loved their reactions to signing Ozil


Gunner would have moaned at something.

Also that sig :curry2


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



danny_boy said:


> I would make a joke about B Rodgers being a fan of the Blacks but it would really the brodgers smiley to be working to be effecxtive but of course that smiley is not available to me right now because a certain somebody needs to get there shit fixed, so yeah you've all missed on comedy* gold*
> 
> *Term used loosely


:kolo2

also headliner deleted all the smilies i made so no more brodgers smiley b/c he's an impatient bender. 










bama


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


> :kolo2
> 
> also headliner deleted all the smilies i made so no more brodgers smiley b/c he's an impatient bender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bama


Good thing is that Kolo can deputize for Glen while he's out injured so we can fit Skrtel or Sakho in.

Someone on Rawk posted a video of him playing it for city and he seemed to do half decent like.






Kind of funny how I totally forgot that Suarez was still with us. He's like a new signing :wenger2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> #1 fallacy re: Arsenal. Santi Cazorla on the left. He's been on the left for awhile now. Started like, last February. Coincidentally, the time that Arsenal started their unbeaten run. Not only is he capable on the left wing, he's still a great player on the left wing.
> 
> And Ramsey is playing at a super high level right now. Right now, he's the best central midfielder that Arsenal has. Arteta, Wilshere, Rosicky...he's outperforming them all (yes, I know Arteta is hurt). But he's more upside than Arteta.
> 
> I'm going to beat the shit out of the Ramsey drum until he gives me a reason not to. I'm still in awe of his defensive performance vs Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT TO PRINT THIS OUT AND HAVE SEX ON IT.


That's how I'd set up as well. 

And I'm completely on board with the Ramsey Luv. Black Andre can confirm this.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Kind of funny how I totally forgot that Suarez was still with us. He's like a new signing :wenger2


Keeping Suarez is probably the best transfer business of the whole window tbh


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Not really left wing, more just attacking mid from left side. That way he can get into the box a lot, and still provide an outlet for Giroud with him being a lefty. I don't like Santi on the wing.


What would Ozil do going into the box a lot? He scored 27 times in 159 games for Real Madrid. He's not the goal scoring type. He had 71 assists during the period. IMO Ozil should be playing his prefered central attacking mid role. You'll get the best out of him there.

I thought Suarez would leave as well. Maybe Madrid didn't really go in hard for him.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Normally it would be a bad thing forcing a player to stay as they usually won't play to their best but given that its a world cup year and Suarez's personality means he will stop at nothing to win there isn't going to be a problem on that front.


----------



## law_1990

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


>


:lol


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The smiley page is just fucking sad to look at now that all the good ones have been deleted. No more Brodgers, no more Sturridge, no more Hendo.

Think I might make a permanent move over to :hesk2


----------



## D17

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

laddin ell


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


>


GOAT.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*








​

Chiriches in for Kaboul depending on injury with midfielders rotating. Townsend in for Lamela in the cups. :moyes1


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

great news, according to the guardian 5 teams were in for him this summer



> Nani signs new deal
> 
> Manchester United is delighted to announce that Nani has signed a new five year contract to June 2018.
> 
> The Portuguese winger signed for United in May 2007 and has won four Barclays Premier League titles, two League Cups, a FIFA Club World Cup and the UEFA Champions League in his six seasons at Old Trafford.
> 
> David Moyes said: "I'm really pleased Nani has re-signed for the next five years. He has great ability and experience beyond his 26 years. I've been impressed with his approach to training and look forward to working with him in the coming seasons."
> 
> Nani said: "Playing at United has been a fantastic experience for me. When I came to the Club, I never imagined the success we have enjoyed. Training every day with top players who want to win trophies every year is a great motivation to me. I'm very happy that the new manager has shown this faith in me and I'm looking forward to helping the team compete for more honours this season."


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Parison Sapphire said:


> ​
> 
> Chiriches in for Kaboul depending on injury with midfielders rotating. Townsend in for Lamela in the cups. :moyes1


Pretty solid starting XI there. Is that Chadli guy good enough to start? I'm not impressed with what I've seen of him so far.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He's our most natural left forward so he'll definitely get games there. However, with Lamela being the more dangerous player and more likely to cut in and shoot, AVB may pick someone like Townsend to play on the left as a more natural winger to create width and provide crosses for Soldado.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> great news, according to the guardian 5 teams were in for him this summer


Now start him and Kagawa :moyes1 two players that can actually change a game and not mr average young or grandad ryan "impact sub" giggs.

Guessing the five teams were juve, some russian, some turkish, monaco, and arsenal?


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™ said:


> Pretty solid starting XI there. Is that Chadli guy good enough to start? I'm not impressed with what I've seen of him so far.


I've been reasonably impressed but it's too early to judge him properly, think he'll be a lot better in a few months.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nani signs a 5 year contract.

LOL.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah he has

LOL


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> great news


Now we can watch him play terribly for 5 more years :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> Now we can watch him play terribly for 5 more years :moyes1



Rather that or watch young at his best, which is still worse :terry


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

If he's consistent it won't be a LOL

why am I LOLing


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spurs's first 11 looks great. They really were bosses this transfer window


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

nani still getting a exorbitant paycheck?

delicious


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hope to fuck this gives Nani a new lease of life. The term "like a new signing" gets thrown around a lot, but if we could get Nani back to his best he could win us the league. Think over the last while he's been counting down the days 'til he leaves, but I always hoped Moyes would give him a chance. Most talented player in the squad bar none.


----------



## MyWord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I was hoping we would sell Nani. He's been here 6 years and we're still talking about 'if he gets back to his best' and 'if he fulfills his potential'. Too many ifs and buts. At what stage do we stop giving him excuses and chances and just realise that he's not the player we all expected him to be.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



MyWord said:


> I was hoping we would sell Nani. He's been here 6 years and we're still talking about 'if he gets back to his best' and 'if he fulfills his potential'. Too many ifs and buts. At what stage do we stop giving him excuses and chances and just realise that he's not the player we all expected him to be.


Well I think the reason we've persisted with him is because he did start to fulfill his potential and was probably the best player in the league through 2010. I thought he was very unlucky not to get his place back in the side after Valencia returned from injury. Since then he's never really been able to get a long run of games which until last season was also largely down to the form of Valencia. Out of our wingers right now, I'd much rather see Nani playing regularly.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

word going round is that demichelis has done his knee

you couldnt make this up


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

did city keep the receipt?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i doubt there's a return to sender if he's done ligament damage, which is the rumour.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Should have kept :kolo1


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Rather that or watch young at his best, which is still worse :terry


I hope you know this'll be the reason Januzaj leaves next season. enaldo


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

FFS... I have to laugh really, embarrassing. Plz just come back already Vinny :'(


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


>


Fuckern warz, for a second I thought that Pardew had been sacked and Hughton had move back to Tyneside


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Injuries....Injuries everywhere


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










OH MY DAYSSSSS! Yes!

datass.jpg 

who is this?


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Trinity on Total Divas(Naomi of the Funkadactyls) :moyes1

You gotta start watching dat show, EGame brah :durant3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:homer










EDIT: Didn't realize how fucking wonky my team is laid out :lmao I'm going to bed.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> I hope you know this'll be the reason Januzaj leaves next season. enaldo


And then zaha when we continue to pick giggs, gashley young and valencia over them :moyes1


On a serious note though we need to give Adnan a hefty contract and toy with him, kagawa and zaha/nani atleast by next season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Januzaj hasnt been included in the champions league squad, while others who have had less first team experience are in there....


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> :homer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Didn't realize how fucking wonky my team is laid out :lmao I'm going to bed.


You think that's wonky.

:wilkins


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

^

Good side that. Where are Giggs and Cleverly though? :moyes2

That Shinji Kagawa can't cut it at this level, needs more GIGGS, proven WINNER. :moyes2

Barca Lad haha, what's his name again? Defouleu or something? Is he any good?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Am I doing it right?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



danny_boy said:


> Am I doing it right?


Nailed it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EGame said:


> OH MY DAYSSSSS! Yes!
> 
> datass.jpg
> 
> who is this?












DA GOAT NAOMI :homer



danny_boy said:


> Am I doing it right?


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










And a bench of Jones, Kelly, Kolo, Allen, Henderson, Sterling, Aspas.

I think we're maybe missing one more attacker, whether it be a first XI player which would send Moses to the bench or a squad option.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> ^
> 
> Good side that. Where are Giggs and Cleverly though? :moyes2
> 
> That Shinji Kagawa can't cut it at this level, needs more GIGGS, proven WINNER. :moyes2
> 
> Barca Lad haha, what's his name again? Defouleu or something? Is he any good?


Deulofeu is boss, will be world class in a few years time. 



Principino said:


> And a bench of Jones, Kelly, Kolo, Allen, Henderson, Sterling, Aspas.
> 
> I think we're maybe missing one more attacker, whether it be a first XI player which would send Moses to the bench or a squad option.


No Hendo? Madness, especially given his start to the season. 



Kiz said:


> word going round is that demichelis has done his knee
> 
> you couldnt make this up


Do you even have a physio department/strength and conditioning coaches? :kolo1


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Principino said:


> And a bench of Jones, Kelly, Kolo, Allen, Henderson, Sterling, Aspas.
> 
> I think we're maybe missing one more attacker, whether it be a first XI player *which would send Moses to the bench or a squad option.*


We sent him out on loan to you guys to start games every single week. :kolo2


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™ said:


> We sent him out on loan to you guys to start games every single week. :kolo2


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Trinity on Total Divas(Naomi of the Funkadactyls) :moyes1
> 
> You gotta start watching dat show, EGame brah :durant3


Haven't watched anything WWE is like 5 years. 



CGS said:


> DA GOAT NAOMI :homer


OH LAWDDDD

I would drag my balls 100000000 miles across the burning coals of hell just to drink a tub full of her bathwater.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


>


J Lawrence <3


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arteta and Ramsey is THE midfield partnership for us. To have Flamini and Wilshere as back ups is a luxury.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Should have kept :kolo1


he would've broken his neck sneezing or something



Rush said:


> Do you even have a physio department/strength and conditioning coaches? :kolo1


ironically we fired our head physio guy after the 2011/12 season where we had next to no injuries. smart move.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The Mirror are linking Januzaj with a loan move to Blackburn, would be surprised if its true. Would have thought he could get a loan to a team in the lower half of the premier league. Also im not sure, Nige can correct me here if i'm wrong, if Blackburn's style of play would suit him.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

http://www.goal.com/en-ca/news/4179...o-review-real-madrid-partnership?ICID=HP_BN_1

LMAO @ Spurs. 

I doubt Real Madrid would care now, they've already taken Tottenham's best players.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


> No Hendo? Madness, especially given his start to the season.


I love Hendo but didn't know where to put him, hate it when he plays RW and no way he's moving Gerrard/Lucas/Coutinho out the them.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Good, I fucking hate spurs.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> The Mirror are linking Januzaj with a loan move to Blackburn, would be surprised if its true. Would have thought he could get a loan to a team in the lower half of the premier league. Also im not sure, Nige can correct me here if i'm wrong, if Blackburn's style of play would suit him.


Bowyer's got us playing good football so yeah it would. I don't know where he fits in tbh. Does he play behind the striker? If so he'll take Dunny's place or rotate with him until Rochina comes back playing off Rhodes.

If he's a striker he won't be playing. No way Rhodes' is getting dropped for anyone.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spurs really thought they were going into a 'partnership' with Real Madrid? :kobe


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOL Spurs.

Trying to hang with the big boys and getting burnt.

:kolo1


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Principino said:


> I love Hendo but didn't know where to put him, hate it when he plays RW and no way he's moving Gerrard/Lucas/Coutinho out the them.


he was awesome on the wing vs United, and we play Coutinho primarily on the left wing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Nige™ said:


> Bowyer's got us playing good football so yeah it would. I don't know where he fits in tbh. Does he play behind the striker? If so he'll take Dunny's place or rotate with him until Rochina comes back playing off Rhodes.
> 
> If he's a striker he won't be playing. No way Rhodes' is getting dropped for anyone.


Generally plays on the wings and roams inside, can easily off the striker either.

He'd be fantastic in the Championship, albeit he may struggle with the physicality initially. He'd be one of the most skilful players in the league right away IMO.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Generally plays on the wings and roams inside, can easily off the striker either.
> 
> He'd be fantastic in the Championship, albeit he may struggle with the physicality initially. He'd be one of the most skilful players in the league right away IMO.


We could do with that. Our wing options aren't great. Josh King has had two belting games the last two weeks on the left after being a shower of shit since he signed and Ben Marshall's just signed, looked handy against Bolton. I guess Januzaj could easily fit in there. Like Marshall, King & Judge they can float around behind Rhodes across the attacking third during the game.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Nige™;23594065 said:


> Bowyer's got us playing good football so yeah it would. I don't know where he fits in tbh. Does he play behind the striker? If so he'll take Dunny's place or rotate with him until Rochina comes back playing off Rhodes.
> 
> If he's a striker he won't be playing. No way Rhodes' is getting dropped for anyone.


as Irish jet said normally played on the wings in pre season, probably better suited to playing behind the striker, and did play as the striker for the reserves last season as Will Keane was out for the season and there werent any other options. So basically he can play anywhere in the forward positions if given a chance. Brilliant player to watch.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Don't get what RM was supposed to do regarding Özil, he was unsettled/forced out and then they shopped him around to different clubs with PSG and Utd to a lesser extent in for him but in the end he chose Arsenal or more importantly to work with "world-class" manager :wenger and at the same time they paid a good €50m to secure his services.

Tapping Bale up, I agree was wrong and understandable for Levy's frustration as well as forcing Özil out of the club, but selling to Arsenal is just good and tidy business.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

our ELITE DEVELOPMENT SQUAD beat a barnsley first team 2-1. future goat of goats marcos lopes scored.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spurs should have included Ozil in the Bale deal. They have no right to bitch over his move to Arsenal.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ozil wouldn't have gone to Spurs. He wouldn't have come to us either, if it weren't for Wenger.

Ronaldo is angry after Ozil's move. Time for Wenger to make DAT phone call. :wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

so apparently vinny has had a setback and will be out even longer than expected

1st, 3rd and 5th choice cb's all injured, nasty just coming back from injury and lescott incapable of dealing with anything at the moment. exceptional.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:kolo1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

city 2 be relegated


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> :kolo1


would be injured WHY DONT YOU UNDERSTAND THIS


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> so apparently vinny has had a setback and will be out even longer than expected
> 
> 1st, 3rd and 5th choice cb's all injured, nasty just coming back from injury and lescott incapable of dealing with anything at the moment. exceptional.


Kompany to make a recovery before the derby :terry1


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Kompany to make a recovery before the derby :terry1


and then his body splits in half after shaking hands with someone

gearing up for a garcia/boyata defence for the derby. or negredo/boyata. pls be the latter.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:kolo1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We can't score for shit so it's all good.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






:lmao at this.

Howling at the Everton head of fitness talking to Kone only for somebody to tell him that he doesn't speak English after it :lol

EDIT: Which one of you numpties got this done? I'm guessing D.A since he keeps posting :kolo1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

and cos he's a spastic :kolo2


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nope, but I do have one of those on my left foot and spelled correctly too. :kolo1

No need to be mean, Kiz :kolo2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

D.A, if we sign anymore Irish players you might start supporting us :kolo1

GIBBO
MCCARTHY
DUFFY
COLEMAN

IRISH CONNECTION


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Why would I start supporting a team that isn't TOP OF THE LEAGUE? :kolo1

McCarthy was fucking awful tonight btw. :martinez


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Why would I start supporting a team that isn't TOP OF THE LEAGUE? :kolo1
> 
> McCarthy was fucking awful tonight btw. :martinez


Because :martinez wasn't manager tonight :moyes2


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Razor King said:


> *Ozil wouldn't have gone to Spurs*. He wouldn't have come to us either, if it weren't for Wenger.
> 
> Ronaldo is angry after Ozil's move. Time for Wenger to make DAT phone call. :wenger


DAT UCL. :terry1


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

damn, City needs some defense. Surely, some nub is available without a contract? 

If City cannot stay healthy...Chelsea might run away with the league. Like a solid 10 points clear. :jose


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:terry




Donnacha said:


> Why would I start supporting a team that isn't TOP OF THE LEAGUE? :kolo1


Please say this by the end of September :kolo1


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Checks next 3 fixtures* Swansea, Southampton, Sunderland 

See you at the end of September ABK :kolo1


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal should win their next 7 fixtures.

See you in late October. :wenger2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

it's okay, we can always recall rekik to cover our injuries

oh wait, he's injured now too.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™ said:


> :terry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please say this by the end of September :kolo1





CGS said:


> *Checks next 3 fixtures* Swansea, Southampton, Sunderland
> 
> See you at the end of September ABK :kolo1


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


>


Mine's bigger.

Just ask Mozza :darren (Or was it Champ lol)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

bigbrogders.jpg


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> *Checks next 3 fixtures* Swansea, Southampton, Sunderland
> 
> See you at the end of September ABK :kolo1


You'll drop points against Swansea or Southampton.










*Checks next 3 fixtures*

Everton (away), Fulham (home), Spurs (away). :terry1


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Evil Kagawa ‏@evilkagawa 2h
> 
> Last night Kagawa recieve text-a-message from Moyes... He such a cock-a-sucker! pic.twitter.com/J5YWxyWh8K


*dead*


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Evil Kagawa for Free WF Premium Membership 

Make it Happen


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao

:kagawa


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Funny thing is, real Kagawa is probably the most quiet and nice guy on earth, but when I see him I just picture him as a rebel now :lol


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lol Same. There's a bunch of players now that I look at differently now thanks to Parody Twitter accounts, Football Manager Games etc


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> EDIT: Which one of you numpties got this done? I'm guessing D.A since he keeps posting :kolo1


:kolo2












































:kolo1


----------



## Amazing End 96

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> damn, City needs some defense. Surely, some nub is available without a contract?
> 
> If City cannot stay healthy...Chelsea might run away with the league. Like a solid 10 points clear. :jose


REALLY :moyes


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ryan babel posted a picture of his girlfriends ass on twitter


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:kobe4

I still miss BABEL :terry1


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

same


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Babbel > Babel


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

All this talk of Babel and Toure is giving me terrible memories. That incident ruined piggybacks forever.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™ said:


> You'll drop points against Swansea or Southampton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Checks next 3 fixtures*
> 
> Everton (away), Fulham (home), Spurs (away). :terry1


Ain't no one scoring past the GOAT Mignolet


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



KENSENBERG said:


> ryan babel posted a picture of his girlfriends ass on twitter












What amazes me even more is how Ryan Babel can afford a hotel room/apartment like that with the way his career has been going.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Clearly still has some money left over from that rap career


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I saw Iago Aspas in Zara a few days ago, was waiting for his (fit) bird to purchase like 100 pieces of clothing, just playing on his phone, looked bored as hell. Felt like knuckle touching him but got too shy. :mcgee1


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Principino said:


> I saw Iago Aspas in Zara a few days ago, was waiting for his (fit) bird to purchase like 100 pieces of clothing, just playing on his phone, looked bored as hell. Felt like knuckle touching him but got too shy. :mcgee1


Did you try and see if you connect to him via bluetooth at least?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wait...Theres an actually Liverpool fan on this place that actually lives In Liverpool?


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



danny_boy said:


> Did you try and see if you connect to him via bluetooth at least?


Damn it! :mcgee1



CGS said:


> Wait...Theres an actually Liverpool fan on this place that actually lives In Liverpool?


He was in London, Oxford St. eppers

Here's the picture I managed to snap of him, can't really see his face but his weird shape body gives it away.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hahahha! 

Knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nevermind then. Evertyhing back to normal ositivity. Also Fuck off Mozza


And wait wait wait. Aspas was in Oxford street this week? Motherfuck I work down there


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Going the dole center there doesn't mean you work there, yer little wool.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

loldolecenter what do I look like some White Liverpudlian? Nah son I earn my shit :kobe3


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Where in Oxford St? I might pop down and follow you home. :curry2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

'Supports' Liverpool but attempts to rip people from Liverpool.

Boss fan you, lid.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Principino said:


> Where in Oxford St? I might pop down and follow you home. :curry2


:jones. I work in that place...you know next to that Big place :side: 



Mozza said:


> 'Supports' Liverpool but attempts to rip people from Liverpool.
> 
> Boss fan you, lid.


Don't shoot the messenger. I'm just sticking with the stereotypes TV has taught me :jordan


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Smdh at Madrid selling Ozil, here's a guy who had no ego whatsoever, he only wanted to make his team-mates look good amassing more assists than anybody who isn't called Lionel Messi. Arsenal pulled off the deal of the window, Tottenham might be upset.


----------



## The Cult

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Proud to say, I'm a red and from Liverpool! Come at me bros~!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mozza we might have a scouse liverpool fan on here :hesk2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

what next, a united fan whos not from london or india?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> what next, a united fan whos not from london or india?


You forgot about africa and ireland.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

to be fair, africans make the biggest fanbase for most big english clubs

especially arsenal :darkheskey


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> to be fair, africans make the biggest fanbase for most big english clubs
> 
> especially arsenal :darkheskey


yeah, but thats b/c they're used to not getting anything in a cup.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Evil Kagawa said:


> I like to whisper in ear of teammate I send original VHS tape 'The Ring' to home of parent just to see face. So funny



:lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hey Vader, Silent Alarm and whoever else.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

BKB IS BACK?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Looks 10 year younger.

dat tan 
dat hair 
dat smile


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Damn he's looking good

The stress of managing United must put 20 years on you










^ Moyes by the end 0f the season (if he makes it that far)


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Just spent the last week in prison in Bilbao. Practical joke gone wrong. Eh. Live and learn I guess. Intentions were good. What have I missed?*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

BULK returned


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Just spent the last week in prison in Bilbao. Practical joke gone wrong. Eh. Live and learn I guess. Intentions were good. What have I missed?*


You missed Stan Wawrinka in beast mode and United put in a piss poor performance against Liverpool.

Expand on the practical joke please!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Just spent the last week in prison in Bilbao. Practical joke gone wrong. Eh. Live and learn I guess. Intentions were good. What have I missed?*


Story time.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What have you missed? United fans nearing a meltdown on Deadline day and Ricky Lambert being discovered as the greatest England player since Dave Nugent.

That's about it


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EGame said:


> Looks 10 year younger.
> 
> dat tan
> dat hair
> dat smile


:moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Just spent the last week in prison in Bilbao. Practical joke gone wrong. Eh. Live and learn I guess. Intentions were good. What have I missed?*


:darkbarry


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






:gabby


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Just spent the last week in prison in Bilbao. Practical joke gone wrong. Eh. Live and learn I guess. Intentions were good. What have I missed?*


(*****)


I also read today that some bloke got arrested for breaching an injunction regarding the identity of the Corrie actor in court on supposed underage sex offences. Eeeek :$


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not strong enough Gabby.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It was Petrov's day to be fair, I'm sure Gabby didn't want to make today all about himself by doing what millions of people around the world are wanting to do to that little prick.

Good Guy Gabby


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Johnson out for 10 weeks.

Arise Martin Kelly


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



God™ said:


> :gabby


Search "Agbonlahor" on twitter and look at the related tweets

12 year old girls are fucking ruthless


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Search "Agbonlahor" on twitter and look at the related tweets
> 
> 12 year old girls are fucking ruthless


People get arrested for posting death threats and such on twitter now don't they? :bozza :blatter


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fucking sluts, leave gabby alone :terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

my favourite was someone threatening to kill gabby and posting a picture of berbatov.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hope Louis is ok


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

SEABS, PLEASE SAVE THE DELETED SMILIES.

PLEASE.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I heard he threw up after? :lmao :lmao

Stop sending death threats green light.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wojciech Szczęsny trolls Spurs fans with Facebook piano video after Arsenal win 






:lmao


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Tweeters gonna tweet.



> Wishing cancer on Agbonlahor yet being proud of Louis for playing in a match dedicated to a player fighting Cancer.. One direction logic.





> BREAKING: Gabriel Agbonlahor is being questioned by the police for assault on a Woman named 'Louis Tomilson' during a charity match.





> When I saw about that Gabby Agbonlahor tackle I was getting excited to see a horrible 50/50 legbreaker but it was just a nudge in the back


What a lad.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> SEABS, PLEASE SAVE THE DELETED SMILIES.
> 
> PLEASE.


THIS, Seabs. Please do it :bron3


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

http://footballalbumcovers.tumblr.com/

so this is a thing.











^ currently my favourite.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










:lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

A thing is what best describes it. 

Hamada posted what I was just about to post :lol

EDIT: oh wait, just seen this










Class


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



















two other corkers.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> Hope Louis is ok


I was at the game, it was barely a tackle, the guy seemed more concerned about his hair.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


>


:lol :lol


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The Agbonlahor tackle might have been the highlight of the game.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EGame said:


> Looks 10 year younger.
> 
> dat tan
> dat hair
> dat smile


Eyes are too blue, too much tan. 4/10, would not bang.



TNA_WWE said:


> I heard he threw up after? :lmao :lmao












:lmao


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Seabs, who were your two accomplices?



Mozza said:


> Wojciech Szczęsny trolls Spurs fans with Facebook piano video after Arsenal win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Shit, he can play piano, play guitar, is there anything he can't play?














Besides football. :wenger2


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> Seabs, who were your two accomplices?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


>



:moyes1


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

There is a certain Women Of Football Thread where she will be most welcome. :wilkins


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> There is a certain Women Of Football Thread where she will be most welcome. :wilkins


:hesk2


----------



## Hamada

There's always Sagna's wife. As if some folk needed another reason to hate him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sanga's wife FUARRRRKKKK 

Second only to Antonella who is the GOAT.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

atleast now we know why hes always injured


----------



## Hamada

If I was Sagna, I wouldn't turn up to training. EVER.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


>


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Fair play to that Bacary bloke.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

24mins :moyes1


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Greatest 24 minute Ozil comp ever. What I learned.

1) if Ronaldo finished all his chances, he'd average about 9 goals a match.

2) Real's world class forwards fucked up a lot of golden passes. Giroud and Walcott? fpalm

3) Ozil's first touch is gold. 

4) Pique is shit.

5) We need to buy Higuain. :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

24 mins? Fuck that Mikeys summary is good enough


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

23 of the 24 minutes are Ozil trying to hypnotise you with his eyes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

why can't our hideous playmaker play like that


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

With returning members and new posters, do *1*iverp*00%* fans now outnumber United fans on here? :kolo1

(Liverpool will now be known as *1*iverp*00%* by me for the foreseeable future)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> why can't our hideous playmaker play like that


He should understand le French.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

le nasri? what the hell is that?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Olivier Giroud however, must be a "could do better"


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I bet she has a great personality.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

At least, she doesn't look like a gold digger.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Razor King said:


> At least, she doesn't look like a gold digger.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

silva apparently with an injury at the spain training camp

of course.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> Olivier Giroud however, must be a "could do better"


She's the facial equivalent of Stoke's playing style.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giroud with some textbook hover-hand.


----------



## Saviorxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I read on twitter that Sunderland lost a friendly 3-1 against their U21 team, is that real ? :lmao


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Peter-Beardsleys-left-handle-dirty-kits.html

:evra


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 7m
> England defender Kyle Walker will not face any FA disciplinary action after being pictured inhaling nitrous oxide #SSN


Probably trying to boost his Speed Rating on FIFA.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



WOOLCOCK said:


> She's the facial equivalent of Stoke's playing style.


:lmao


STOKEFAN.JPG


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

She looks a bit like that Serbian tennis player.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:hendo :brodgers :sturridge

Edit: SOON.jpg

Edit: SOONER.jpg

NOW.jpg THEY'RE BACK :mark:


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## lastofus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hamada, who the hell is that guy?


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Seabs


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:mark:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Saviorxx said:


> I read on twitter that Sunderland lost a friendly 3-1 against their U21 team, is that real ? :lmao


Probably. Most of our internationals are away and a good amount of our non internationals are trash. Plus the U21 team is top of their league and we're bottom of ours. Maybe we should just play them instead.

Although it was behind closed doors and the report I read said Di Canio banned all speaking about it so idk how it would have got out.

Oh it was written by Alan Nixon. Nvm he's a shitehawk.


Obviously a slow news day if Kyle Walker doing a legal high back in June is also making the papers.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



lastofus said:


> Hamada, who the hell is that guy?


It was a guy who was in the background on a Sky Sports report, a Stoke fan.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Seabs


*Good luck getting me to change your name to something other than that monstrocity now

:kobe8*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> With returning members and new posters, do *1*iverp*00%* fans now outnumber United fans on here? :kolo1
> 
> (Liverpool will now be known as *1*iverp*00%* by me for the foreseeable future)


Spreading like fucking aids the lotta yers.

Although, aids is more pleasant than you red twats.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Good luck getting me to change your name to something other than that monstrocity now
> 
> :kobe8*


I'm sorry, Seabs :jose



Mozza said:


> Spreading like fucking aids the lotta yers.
> 
> Although, aids is more pleasant than you red twats.


:kolo1


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Heard Man Utd's young novice Manager has been scouting Benteke to sign him, is he aware that the transfer window closed last week?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Tobit said:


> Heard Man Utd's young novice Manager has been scouting Benteke to sign him, is he aware that the transfer window closed last week?


:kolo2





























:kolo1


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

it was an easy story by the press to link Benteke. Moyes was probably at the game because of Fellaini, or to watch Scotland.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes trying out do Martinez and have the lion's share of Belgians in his squad.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Shepard said:


> Obviously a slow news day if Kyle Walker doing a legal high back in June is also making the papers.


they probably have fuck all to do now that

1) Arsenal finally signed someone (although the WF TZ pundits thought that any signing was unlikely up to sunday the day we played spurs:lol)

2) no one really gives a fuck about internationals

3) Spurs are a joke, let us be honest, they sign all those players, (although apparently that is what good sane managers do, to replace Bale with a 'solid' winger.)
We all know why they stalled the Bale deal (ozil to the arsenal lol) and they hand on heart believed they had a PARTNERSHIP with Real Madrid, so the papers going in on Walker now is fitting really.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Thinking about it, this is how I'd play the next WBA match. 










Making the most of our new signings and realising our most talented part of the squad is the midfield. Hope Amalfitano does the business. Expecting good things from him.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> Olivier Giroud however, must be a "could do better"


Probably Alex in drag.



Seabs said:


> *Good luck getting me to change your name to something other than that monstrocity now
> 
> :kobe8*


I was hoping that someone would add it with the code :seabs but then I realised that you're in charge of that...so yeah.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I was hoping that someone would add it with the code :seabs but then I realised that you're in charge of that...so yeah.













Alex in drag? Well he'll love this:










LONGHAIROLIVIER.JPG


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






I'll be your long haired Olivier from Arsenal :jose


----------



## lastofus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> Olivier Giroud however, must be a "could do better"


is she Taeler Hendrix's twin sister?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






"He's quick, he's fast and he's got pace"

:lmao


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> It was a guy who was in the background on a Sky Sports report, a Stoke fan.


The guy's scary.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I lost it when they all started laughing at Gary's cheap gag (3:02 onwards). :lmao

Holloway spoofs are brilliant too.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

"Shit, I said it there, didn't I?" :lmao


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

As a Bristolian that accent is pretty dead-on.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> :hendo :brodgers :sturridge
> 
> Edit: SOON.jpg
> 
> Edit: SOONER.jpg
> 
> NOW.jpg THEY'RE BACK :mark:


YES YES YES :brodgers


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Brendan never dies :brodgers.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:giroud


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

DON'T FORGET WOY.






"Leon Osman was brought in, given an opportunity, that was just to make Wayne Rooney feel handsome" :lmao


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> With returning members and new posters, do *1*iverp*00%* fans now outnumber United fans on here? :kolo1


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


>


Eamonn Holmes haunts my nightmares. I saw someone who was either him or a lookalike that tried to lure me into a van when I was 3. I only remembered that incident because I saw him on Good Morning.

Most likely a lookalike since why would he travel to Scotland, but there is something about his face I wouldn't trust. Especially as a kid.


----------



## Xain

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Handy Carroll injured again :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm still shocked we recouped 15 million on him.

Thought we would have done well to get 5 let alone 15


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giroud's chick isn't bad. I see hotness potential in her. I blame it on the picture, and just say it's a bad one. 

I feel bad Ozil's debut will come vs Sunderland. I really don't want to see Sunderland with 1 point after 4 matches...but that's going to happen. Shit.

Oh well. Arsenal will take 21 points from their next 7 matches. That will just put us 3 points behind the 8-0-0 Liverpool. 

Setting up a huge November 2nd matchup.

Le Arsenal vs Liverpoolona. 2nd vs 1st

CHAMPIONS OF THE TRANSFER WINDOWS vs CHAMPIONS OF THE PASSING

ohay City/Chelsea/United/Spurs guys, you still here? :durant


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Had enough of these Liverpool and Arsenal fans. We need to get to March, so the United, City and Chelsea fans are the only ones talking about the Prem title.


























































Lol me including a Moyes team


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool Vs Arsenal for the title is much better than City/Chelsea tbh. City/Chelea actually is a battle of who can be the best. Whereas Arsenal/Liverpool is a battle of who can choke the least...I mean seriously that shit could even go to playoffs its that tight


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'd like to fast-forward to February 1st, tbh...

Reus

Cazorla Ozil Walcott

Ramsey Bender

the rest​


SOON.JPG

Ozil is just the start. :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

GOAT quote - 



Ray Wilkins said:


> Have we ever had a more skilful footballer than Glenn Hoddle? The answer is probably no. He was two-footed and could open a tin of baked beans with both, and how did he become a great player? By playing against a wall. Glenn didn't need St George's Park - he needed a brick wall.


My fucking word :wilkins


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I want to fast forward to Christmas too so we can be bottom before our team finally clicks after the hardship of 7 straight losses and we pull off THE GREAT ESCAPE


:mangane


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Soooooo it's not better Coaches and better Pitches we need it's more Brick Walls?

Well I guess it will the construction industry a much needed boost


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> Giroud's chick isn't bad. I see hotness potential in her. I blame it on the picture, and just say it's a bad one.
> 
> I feel bad Ozil's debut will come vs Sunderland. *I really don't want to see Sunderland with 1 point after 4 matches...but that's going to happen. Shit.*
> 
> Oh well. Arsenal will take 21 points from their next 7 matches. That will just put us 3 points behind the 8-0-0 Liverpool.
> 
> Setting up a huge November 2nd matchup.
> 
> Le Arsenal vs Liverpoolona. 2nd vs 1st
> 
> CHAMPIONS OF THE TRANSFER WINDOWS vs CHAMPIONS OF THE PASSING
> 
> ohay City/Chelsea/United/Spurs guys, you still here? :durant



you kinda just get used to it after a while and learn to accept/laugh at it.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I don't remember ever saying tha.............I mean....... Dat Ray Wilkins spreading his wisdom. :wilkins


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well China has a massive wall but they never produce any decent players either.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Ruckus said:


> Well China has a massive wall but they never produce any decent players either.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Would have been a good answer if Kagawa wasn't Japanese, although you're in the right continent at least.

:kagawa


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i wasnt aware decent players were left out of squads for cleverley


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

^ :jay

hate international weekends, especially so early in the season.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Ruckus said:


> Would have been a good answer if Kagawa wasn't Japanese, although you're in the right continent at least.
> 
> :kagawa


Phffffft.. Chinese, Japanese, what's the difference? :terry


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fan Zhiyi, Sun Jihai and Li Tie all say hi.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

* ni hao


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Phffffft.. Chinese, Japanese, what's the difference? :terry


----------



## lastofus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

they both have the same fucked up eyes.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



lastofus said:


> they both have the same fucked up eyes.


classy


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Irony


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

From the DM.. 



> ‘I’ve not had a conversation with him (Martinez) yet, but I’ve had contact. The previous manager (David Moyes) never wanted any association with me because he wanted to do it himself. No problem, I accept that. The current manager has invited me to the training ground and I’d love to go.’


EVIL MOYELZ


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Nattie7 said:


> classy


you cannot be serious


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Tonight's the night for Woy's boys hope Moyes enjoys watching his boys.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*http://www.wrestlingforum.com/debate-league/

Shameless plug for the debate league while it's quiet in here. Getting very low on footie debaters *


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Setup a royal rumble football debate.

and I might do it... 

Ten people. Draw order number. Put in the first two, winner advances to face number 3. Winner of that advances to face number 4, etc.

Make me number 10, and I'd be interested. 8*D


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Or you could just be a MAN.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

oi Seabs I threw down the gauntlet and challenged you but you weren't man enough to accept it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *http://www.wrestlingforum.com/debate-league/
> 
> Shameless plug for the debate league while it's quiet in here. Getting very low on footie debaters *


Back in :lol


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> oi Seabs I threw down the gauntlet and challenged you but you weren't man enough to accept it.


*Bit sneaky doing it at 8 in the morning though.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

SCARED COWARD.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm sorry Seabs I didn't mean it, I love you really and know you're ALL MAN


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Seabs pls respond, this could be the last time we speak


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Hamada

STOKEFAN.jpg


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> SCARED COWARD.


*




you = hil1 *


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I always loved you the best seabs


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Off topic, but kind of on topic. All of you bastards had best vote for Green Light in this thingy right here:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/954857-daiko-vs-green-light-final-battle-membership-3.html#post23774801

That includes you too Green light, you bastard.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> I always loved you the best seabs







*and if the worse does come to the worst*


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Green Light triple posting :banplz:


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yo Mozza, you watching Liverpool ladies-Everton ladies on Thursday?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well this thread went to shit without club footy


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Blame the Youtube videos, CGS.

Glad club footy is back this weekend though. Can't wait to see Eto'o in a Chelsea shirt as well as Willian kicking asses at Goodison Park :terry. Also looking forward to the debuts of Ozil and Bale at their respective clubs :wenger2. Plus L'pool continuing that great run of clean sheets with a draw at the weekend :brodgers Should be interesting.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Off topic, but kind of on topic. All of you bastards had best vote for Green Light in this thingy right here:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/954857-daiko-vs-green-light-final-battle-membership-3.html#post23774801
> 
> That includes you too Green light, you bastard.


I'm torn between the two. Daiko is my GFX counterpart while Green Light is a New-fucking-castle fan? :kobe


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

hopefully see something like this on saturday

de Gea

rafael ferdinand vidic evra

carrick fellaini

nani kagawa welbeck

rvp​


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Kagawa better fucking play a game like home vs Palace. I'd give Zaha a start too for this one over Valencia. Wouldn't risk both Rio and Vidic either. Give Evans a game.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Kagawa better fucking play a game like home vs Palace. I'd give Zaha a start too for this one over Valencia. Wouldn't risk both Rio and Vidic either. Give Evans a game.*


tbh the palace game is more important than the leverkusen game midweek, which is a game Evans can come in for.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*How so? I wouldn't say one is more important than the other but Palace should be a much easier win than Leverkusen. *


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

we've got one point from the last two games, and the next game is City away


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

thank god, no one died for us on international duty. half expected nasty to just melt or something


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Didn't Silva get injured or was it just a knock?*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

a knock but that was before the games so it still counts

jovetic will get a start i presume

hart
zab lescott nasty clichy
yaya fernandinho
navas kun jovetic
negredo

is how we'll probably line up v stoke. need the 3 points.


----------



## lastofus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hart fucking sucks! Give Pants a chance.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:banderas


----------



## lastofus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

come on man... you know that Hart only plays for City because he's the first choice for the national team.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:banderas


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

tbf Hart does suck 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

but he doesn't steal donuts. and makes hilariously bad adverts

morally right joe hart > disgusting thief cuntrag de gea


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hilariously bad ads you say?

















Spoiler:  what kiz needs to do


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










:moyes2



> It seems there is no conflict of interest for the 20-year-old who, according to Everton's Twitter page, has laid his loyalty with the Toffees.
> Asked 'Do you want Everton to win on Saturday?' Lukaku replied 'Yes, I have to be honest'.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2417573/Romelu-Lukaku-backing-Everton-beat-Chelsea.html

:martinez


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He'll be disappointed then, Everton winning? :martinez


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> He'll be disappointed then, Everton winning? :martinez





Spoiler


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mozza said:


> Spoiler





Spoiler



:kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1





















:kolo1


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:kolo2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

All the Renee in this thread makes me a happy Kolo. :kolo1


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Who is better; Brad Guzan or Tim Howard?

The debate is raging among U.S football fans.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Tim Howard is more likely to get you a goal down the other end, so I'd choose him.


----------



## lastofus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal are in for a fucker named Marica that has been released from Schalke this year. He'll sign next week according to Daily Mail.

From what i've seen the guy makes Chamakh look like Ronaldo (the real one). It still amazes me that a striker like Mario Gomez was available for less than 25 mil E and no big club snatched him. He would have been perfect for Arsenal, Chelsea, City, etc.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He rejected Real Madrid due to lack of potential playing time.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



lastofus said:


> Arsenal are in for a fucker named Marica


'MARICA, FUCK YEA.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal to put Bendtner on the bench this weekend vs Sunderland.

Please don't get hurt, Giroud.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

If SAINT NICK comes on he's like 98.6% likely to score anyway.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



lastofus said:


> Arsenal are in for a fucker named Marica that has been released from Schalke this year. He'll sign next week according to Daily Mail.
> 
> From what i've seen the guy makes Chamakh look like Ronaldo (the real one). It still amazes me that a striker like Mario Gomez was available for less than 25 mil E and no big club snatched him. He would have been perfect for Arsenal, Chelsea, City, etc.


I saw him linked with us at the start of the window too, so luckily I don't think there's any merit to that story - not that there was anyway because Daily Mail are reporting it. We don't wanna go back down the road of signing players that aren't clearly aren't good enough. Already released enough deadweights this window to last a life time.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Meanwhile in Madrid.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Tobit said:


> Meanwhile in Madrid.


Ronaldo's telling Bale that his haircut looks like shit.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

cute purse ronaldo


----------



## Hamada

Mikey Damage said:


> Who is better; Brad Guzan or Tim Howard?
> 
> The debate is raging among U.S football fans.


I'd say Howard gets the nod, but Guzan's rise has been meteoric.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'd take Marica over Bendtner. The dude is pretty average all-round, but he can play upfront on his own, and has the occasional flash of brilliance in him. He's more of a provider than a goal getter too, but I don't see that being a huge problem if he's flanked by the likes of Walcott and/or Podolski.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Another new signing announced!!

http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-F...er-united-announce-five-year-sponsorship.aspx

now we've got an official nutritional supplements provider in japan :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

japanese steroids
shinji not playing

:brodgers


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

When he was asked about it in the presser, Ozil said it'd be unfair to say he's looking forward to playing alongside any specific Arsenal player as opposed to playing with the side as a whole. But his eyes said, "Santi Santi Santi."

If the game was on TV this weekend with me stuck at work, I would murder so many prostitutes. Swear it.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










:wenger2


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

England have dropped to 17th in the world rankings, USA are 13th and so the apocalypse begins...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Weren't USA higher than England in the rankings going into the 2006 World Cup, too? 

They don't really mean shit, anyway.

(Scotland not in the top 3 is a disgrace, though)


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

USA has Donovan, Dempsey & Altidore so they're easily better than england.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool should put in a bid



> adidas UK ‏@adidasUK 14m
> One take. No worries. @youngy18 has got skills! https://vine.co/v/heutZh5VXd3 Who can do better? Go #allin


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We've just sold a shit winger, and probably wouldn't want to replace him with an inferior one. :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

USA was 4th in 2006. Rankings are meaningless. 

Except for the part where the US is better than England. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Cliffy Byro said:


> USA has Donovan, Dempsey & Altidore so they're easily better than england.


And Guzan, Howard, Jones, Bradley, Spector, Bocanegra, and countless others.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Tobit said:


> Meanwhile in Madrid.


Ronaldo looks more of a player worth €100 million in the pic.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ronaldo's a good looking cunt, though. Bale looks like a chimp.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> :wenger2


Wenger is trying to steal Ozil's shirt. :kolo2


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That shirt isn't free.

Clearly trying to get it back to the store before they get charged.


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao at Zaha being nominated for the Golden Boy award. The guy who should have it in the bag isn't even nominated!


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Everton away fuck. That's a tough one


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



God™ said:


> :lmao at Zaha being nominated for the Golden Boy award. The guy who should have it in the bag isn't even nominated!


no draxler was nominated


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Tyler Durden said:


> Everton away fuck. That's a tough one


Yeah, you might draw 0-0. :kolo1


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Three games.
Three wins.
None conceded.


> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 22m
> Congratulations to Brendan Rodgers and @D_Sturridge on being named the Barclays Premier League Manager and Player of the Month for August.


Total Dominance. :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Meanwhile on winners' row...



Donnacha said:


> Three games.
> Three wins.
> None conceded.
> 
> 
> Total Dominance. :brodgers












:hesk2 :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

brendan 'full kit wanker' rodgers

:brodgers


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This is the team I'm hoping United start with tomorrow:

De Gea
Rafael Smalling Evans Fabio
Nani Carrick Fellaini Zaha
Kagawa
Chicharito

*Subs:* Anders, Vidic, Evra, Anderson, Young, RVP & Welbeck​
Something along those lines. Kagawa MUST start this game, it would be the perfect opportunity for him to do so and to pick up some match sharpness. Chicharito should get the nod with RVP being rested for the mid-week Champions League game. Zaha will most likely start against his former club and deserves to after his pre-season form. Nani looked solid in his cameo appearance against Liverpool and with his new contract signed I can see him being rejuvenated in this match. Fellaini looks like he will make his United and Old Trafford debut and I'm intrigued to see how he does along side Carrick. Hopefully CAPTAIN RAFA is back for tomorrow as I don't want to see Jones/Smalling at right back. If he's not fit slot Fabio or Valencia in that role tomorrow. Evans has looked fine in the reserve games so he should be back and I'd guess Smalling will start in order to rest Vidic/Rio for next week's schedule.

Should be a comfortable win but I hope to see a good team performance and for us to DOMINATE midfield with the POWERFUL AFRO and GOAT CARRICK bossing that area.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes just worked out he has to play at Old Trafford again this season. :moyes1


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Serious question, how did Zaha get nominated for that award? With only two nominees for the Prem, surely there are better options. Off the top of my head Shaw and even Ward-Prowse and that's looking at my club only, let alone the quality youngsters at other clubs.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

van Persie hasn't scored in two games and you're playing Palace at home - he's a lock to play.

The Liverpool ride comes to a halt tomorrow :brodgers

Eto'o tomorrow :brodgers


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Welbeck's not going to be starting? 

Thought he'd be starting as he (presumably) didn't travel to the Ukraine with England.

Not that I just switched Aguero with Welbeck in FF or anything like that..


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao at Zaha keeping Lukaku off the shortlist for Golden Boy


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

and nastasic

pelle says vinny should be fit for the derby :mark:. silva, clichy and micah all miss vs stoke as well as vinny, but all 3 will probably be fit, the first 2 definitely.


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Thibaut Courtois should win it but he's not even nominated. Zaha didn't even play in a top European league so he isn't even eligible.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Us to win 1-0 with a Soldado penalty :brodgers.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The Fellaini press conference is currently underway, doesnt seem to be any streams of it though, Moyes said the deal took so long because they wanted to do a deal with Baines as well. The press were told not to ask any other transfer questions.



> Fellaini: "Sometimes I thought there was no chance [of the transfer happening] but in the end I was so happy to join United. I came here to win trophies. For me it's a dream to join the biggest club in the world. I need to work hard for my place - there are a lot of good players here. I need to show my ability. I'll keep focused. I can play defensive or attacking - whatever helps the team. The most important thing is to win the game."


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So Moyes just came out and admitted that he failed with another transfer target? I'm also sure Evra and Fabio are delighted to hear that another left back was needed. What a confidence boost!

United gonna be a bigger laughing stock than the Chelsea sacking managers schtick by the end of the season.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



IncapableNinja said:


>


First and only trophy of the season :brodgers

















Still more than Wenger :wenger2


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> First and only trophy of the season :brodgers
> 
> 
> Still more than Wenger :wenger2



Does that mean, in terms of trophies......































Liverpool won the possession? :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> So Moyes just came out and admitted that he failed with another transfer target? I'm also sure Evra and Fabio are delighted to hear that another left back was needed. What a confidence boost!
> 
> United gonna be a bigger laughing stock than the Chelsea sacking managers schtick by the end of the season.


more on it



> "I wanted Leighton Baines right up until the end and we tried right up until the last minute. We thought we had the Coentrão deal done and we just lost it near the end. I just wanted something there."


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Come on Patrice, PUSH THE BUTTONS. Would lol if he pulled a 2010 World Cup stunt and didn't turn up to train.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes just ruining his reputation more and more everyday.









Spoiler: free shinji


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> "I just wanted something there."


Now that's a confident booster for the incumbents.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Shep, how do you rate your chances today against GOATZIL?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/fo...-Daniel-Welbeck-plays-for-Liverpool-on-Monday

lmao


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BkB Hulk said:


> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/fo...-Daniel-Welbeck-plays-for-Liverpool-on-Monday
> 
> lmao


Tbf, I would be surprised too. DANIELWELBECK.JPG


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's not like the Daily Star is one of the UK's most popular newspapers or anything. 8*D


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOLdrup


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Tobit said:


> It's not like the Daily Star is one of the UK's most shittest newspapers or anything. 8*D


:jordan


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> Shep, how do you rate your chances today against GOATZIL?


Well we're playing the usual 442/424 and taking the game to them according to PDCs presser so it's either going to go very well or very poorly. There's certainly more to be gained trying to exploit Arsenals back four and with Ki in we actually have someone capable of picking a pass now. If we had another week so Brown and Cattermole could have a chance to play I'd certainly be more confident. All depends on who partners Ki and whether Diakite and Roberge can do alright. But if Santi and Ozil link up well then it's probably gonna be a cricket score. If we nick an early goal and defend like we did for 85 minutes against So'ton then maybe we can nick a point.




Tobit said:


> It's not like the Daily Star is one of the UK's most popular newspapers or anything. 8*D


It's not like it's any good either.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Shepard said:


> Well we're playing the usual 442/424 and taking the game to them according to PDCs presser so it's either going to go very well or very poorly. There's certainly more to be gained trying to exploit Arsenals back four and with Ki in we actually have someone capable of picking a pass now. If we had another week so Brown and Cattermole could have a chance to play I'd certainly be more confident. All depends on who partners Ki and whether Diakite and Roberge can do alright. But if Santi and Ozil link up well then it's probably gonna be a cricket score. If we nick an early goal and defend like we did for 85 minutes against So'ton then maybe we can nick a point


I don't know why, I wasn't expecting such a balanced opinion, perhaps I've read EGame's posts too much. Maybe if you threw in more GOATunderlands, FUCKcastles and CUNTZORLAs, I would have not been caught so much off guard.

I totally agree with the Cazorla/Ozil thing. If they start passing it around freely and pinging it up to Giroud up front, this could be over very quickly.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

rumour is that Kagawa isnt in the squad today because of flu


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> rumour is that Kagawa isnt in the squad today because of flu


I wonder who started that rumour. :moyes2


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BkB Hulk said:


> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/fo...-Daniel-Welbeck-plays-for-Liverpool-on-Monday
> 
> lmao


:lol @ Daniel Welbeck written in the link :sturridge


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It had "Daniel Welbeck" in the headline earlier :lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> De Gea; Fabio, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra; Valencia, Carrick, Anderson, Young; Rooney, Van Persie
> subs: Amos, Evans, Chicharito, Cleverley, Zaha, Fellaini, Januzaj


surely this would be the perfect game for Fellaini's starting debut :moyes1

the kagawa rumour was true then, good to see Januzaj on the bench

Also encouraging to see Fabio starting

edit: the united twitter account is saying Fabio, but MUTV are saying rafael... :hmm:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I kind of expected Kagawa not to feature due to flying back from Japan and the same for Nani who had a long flight back.

Good to see Fabio feature although MUTV reported Rafael was starting but I guess they got it wrong. A very strong team and I'm expecting a lot of goals. Glad Januzaj has got on the bench, it would be nice to see him and Fellaini feature at some point in this match.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Fabio starting is refreshing at least. Anderson too. Would have liked to see Zaha over Valencia so hopefully he comes on. Should be an easy win so we'll make it hard for ourselves. Score an early, go on the backfoot for 80 minutes and then get a late 2nd. *


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That fucking head band :lmao Must smiley that :rooney


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao Rooney looks ridiculous.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Wank aside from that one move created by Carrick with dem skills and Rooney's beaut of a ball. Bit lucky with the penalty in the way it came about. Valencia is still offering nothing even against a weak opposition. Zaha and Fellaini soon please. Time to go HAM on these fuckers now with 10 men. Someone gif that Carrick move please.*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well, as Seabs said we were making it hard on ourselves in that first half. United looked really bright going forward in the opening 5 minutes but since then and the Carrick shot, we didn't create very much and we were very sloppy on the ball. Palace now have a player sent off and Van Persie scored the penalty so it should be an easier second half now. Could be a chance to get a few more goals and introduce Adnan at some point.

Valencia has looked really good (defensively and linking up with Fabio/Carrick) but hasn't supplied much in terms of crosses. I loved the fact he nutmegged his man twice within a minute. Young is so frustrating to watch; he's delivered some dangerous crosses and has the beating of his man at times but he needs to cut out the diving (the second incident for the penalty award is debatable) and he can't seem to do the basics right. That and he gets easily muscled off the ball.

Carrick has been inaccurate with some of his passes but he's still been our best player - that silky smooth move to avoid two Palace players was magnificient to watch. Anderson has been alright and looks in the best shape he's been in for years. Fabio has been good going forward, Ferdinand and Vidic haven't had anything to do although Ferdinand nearly messed up towards the end of the second half to allow Gayle to get in with a goal scoring opportunity, which he was unlucky not to score. 

Van Persie has been anonymous but it's good to see him bag a goal. Rooney has been hit and miss also and looks hilarious with that head band.

Hopefull United pick it up second half, get a few more goals and allow Adnan to have a chance to come on and make an impression.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Young can fuck off.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Anderson has been pretty horrendous by ma god what a sexual pass to Young, who fucks it up. Ando's so fucking talented, it's amazing he's turned out like he has, which is basically the team mascot.

Rooney is starting to annoy me, looking very clumsy out there after a bright start. He has a habit of getting complacent in this sort of game.

Really want to see Zaha and THE BIG GUY at some point.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










AND JANUZAJ :mark:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You'd think United would improve second half but a lot of the players look very off the pace. Very clumsy first touches.

FELLAINI INCOMING!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fellaini?

Nevermind that shit, here comes Mungo Januzaj! :mark:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ADNAN!!!

Glad he's getting some game time.

Rooney has been so awful second half.


----------



## lastofus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

United saved again by Van Persie. Moyes should just fuck off and resign or we're all gonna witness the ruin of an empire.

calling right now at the end of the season the table will look like this:

1 - Chelsea
2 - City
3 - Arsenal
4 - Tottenham
5 - Unitedlol


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



lastofus said:


> United saved again by Van Persie. Moyes should just fuck off and resign or we're all gonna witness the ruin of an empire.


Van Persie didn't save them, an incorrect penalty call did.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Januzaj is silky smooth.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You're still a cunt.


----------



## lastofus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

United getting their asses handed by a shit team like Palace... what da hell! Moyes is a fucking :disdrogba. The guy was what 11-12 years at a midtable team and he didin't win at least one Capital One Cup or FA Cup.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



lastofus said:


> United getting their asses handed by a shit team like Palace... what da hell! Moyes is a fucking :disdrogba. The guy was what 11-12 years at a midtable team and he didin't win at least one Capital One Cup or FA Cup.


Crystal Palace shots on target : 0


:side:


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I hope this is the lastweseeofyou.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lloris; Walker, Dawson, Vertonghen, Rose; Dembele, Paulinho; Townsend, Eriksen, Sigurdsson; Soldado.

LOL at Rose starting. Haven't they got anybody better?


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Lloris; Walker, Dawson, Vertonghen, Rose; Dembele, Paulinho; Townsend, Eriksen, Sigurdsson; Soldado.


Is there a reason I don't know about for no Lamela?


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Was probably injured by Rose in training


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No Chiriches?


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Looking forward to Redmond vs Walker, especially if Walker plays like he did vs Ukraine.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Januzaj is such a breath of fresh air. Direct and creates chances. Fellaini will do well playing that role with Carrick besides him and Fella moving forward to create when we have the ball. Just fuck Valencia and Young off and throw Januzaj and Zaha in at the deep end. Can't do much worse. Safe result but let's face it, we should be beating a Championship side much more convincly than we did.*


Donnacha said:


> Lloris; Walker, Dawson, Vertonghen, Rose; Dembele, Paulinho; Townsend, Eriksen, Sigurdsson; Soldado.
> 
> LOL at Rose starting. Haven't they got anybody better?


*Stop dissing Rose Bubzeh.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hopefully Januzaj, Zaha, Fellaini and Kagawa start on tuesday.

Januzaj, so classy on the ball, and a lot of confidence for a young player, also useful that he can play anywhere in the front positions. Fellaini eased into his debut, seems to give Carrick the chance to get a bit further forward. Evra seem to want to prove a point today after Moyes' comments about Baines and Coentrao.

Ashley Young.........fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fellaini and Januzaj were our two best players when they came on. Valencia was excellent too.

Other than that, it was actually a pretty poor creative performance until those two came on. Against 10 men too. Rooney was awful, I'm not just saying that, in open play he was horrendously sloppy, which he has a habit of being against smaller clubs. Thought the entire back 4 was very solid, Fabio looked like he belonged and Evra never stopped offering himself going forward.

We have so many options, but I think that starting 11 was seriously lacking. Anderson was terrible aside from one pass, Young was decent but frustrating with his end product. RVP was actually pretty poor.

3 points, which I guess is all that matters. But we need to be far, far better against Leverkusen and especially against City.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Lloris; Walker, Dawson, Vertonghen, Rose; Dembele, Paulinho; Townsend, Eriksen, Sigurdsson; Soldado.
> 
> LOL at Rose starting. Haven't they got anybody better?


Rose is ok, he'll improve hopefully. If not, we'll get a replacement in January I reckon. Not particularly happy with that team though, surprised Sandro isn't starting. He's surely fit by now. Dembele and Paulinho don't work as a double pivot. Also, Sig sucks right now. At least Eriksen is starting. Lamela is on the bench, btw.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

When you expect something and it doesn't happen, you kind of feel disappointed and that's how I feel. I'm glad we got the 3 points but the team performance as a whole was very unimpressive. I can understand though with some players being away on international duties but some players had a chance to prove something today and they didn't.

De Gea had nothing to do all game but it's always nice to see him get a cleansheet. Fabio was really good, he's not at Rafael's level but he did a good job and should have started there over Jones in the last few games. Ferdinand and Vidic didn't have much to do but did their jobs well, Evra was solid once again and looks really motivated in the last few games, which is a positive thing. Valencia was better in this match but he still doesn't look fully confident taking on his man although he tried second half but his crosses were off.

Young was decent at times but overall, a very poor showing from him. A lot of United fans are losing patience with him and I can see why. I'm one of those who has stuck up for Young countless times saying he should be given a chance as he's not really settled the last season and a bit due to being out of the time with injuries but I can't defend him from this performance. Delivered some good crosses but kept making a lot of mistakes, offered very little on the attack and his diving needs to stop.

Carrick wasn't at his GOD-LIKE best but he was still the best player on the pitch by a mile. So calm when on the ball and held the ball well. Delivered some fantastic passes in the second half, which didn't see a finish it deserved. Plus THOSE SILKY SMOOTH MOVES! Anderson's touch disappeared second half but he did create some really good chances and his link-up play was fine. Rooney was garbage after a good start but he scored a decent freekick, still I hope to see Chicharito/Kagawa start over him in the next game. Van Persie was much more involved in the second half and did well.

Januzaj was brilliant, offered so much fluidity and creativity to our game when he came on, something Young was severely lacking. I hope to see him get some games under his belt this season. Fellaini had a solid debut and already showed the power he will offer us in midfield. Won all the aerial battles and the way he flicked or chested the ball to a team mate as Palace hoofed the ball, it was great to see. Chicharito looked energetic when he came on and it's a shame he didn't get a goal.

Overall, it wasn't the greatest performance; some neat little interplay here and there between the players and it's good to get the cleansheet but we did make it hard on ourselves and credit to Palace, they were resilient in defence. They offered nothing in attack though.

Onto Tuesday night.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Can't wait to see Arsenal get their asses handed to them by Sunderland.


----------



## lastofus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Srdjan99 said:


> No Chiriches?


LOL! Watched the world cup 2014 qualifiers summaries on EuroSport and the guy was the worst player in the whole team. He's going to be the worst transfer in Spurs history. Can't wait to see him go on loan in january at some low league team like Hull.

And where the fuck is Lamela? Is he injured or something?

#Moisiout


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LMAO the madrid reject playing on the wing.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah he had a bad match but who doesn't? . Seriously now, he played awful with Turkey, being the captain definetely put a lot of pressure on him


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not a great performance tbh but will take the points. I really think we should be looking at starting Kagawa ASAP. Rooney really shouldn't be in the starting lineup imo. Glad to see Fellaini and Januzaj did well. Fellaini will almost certainly play a big role, reckon Januzaj could do well enough that he breaks into the first team permanently the way he has been going.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Commentator saying Jack Wilshire is world class.


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

YES GIROUD! Ozil with dat assist. Lovely stuff.


----------



## lastofus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EGame said:


> Commentator saying Jack Wilshire is world class.


in FIFA.



Srdjan99 said:


> Yeah he had a bad match but who doesn't? . Seriously now, he played awful with Turkey, being the captain definetely put a lot of pressure on him


The guy sucks donkey ass. He's fucking awful!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



lastofus said:


> United getting their asses handed by a shit team like Palace... what da hell! Moyes is a fucking :disdrogba. The guy was what 11-12 years at a midtable team and he didin't win at least one Capital One Cup or FA Cup.


I like you


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

lolegame


----------



## lastofus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I like you


I like Biffy Clyro too.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes saying Young was right to be booked for diving, and that he is going to have a word with him.

just drop him, that will send him a message :side:


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just wait and see


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ozil already squashing the Premierleague's jobber defenders. :wenger2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

BEN ARFA

Remy the rapist doing the business


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What a fantastic Spurs goal.

Eriksen is class, cannot believe he went for that money.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We actually scored. From open play. In the premier league. And it wasn't Soldado. The fuck?


----------



## lastofus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Ozil already squashing the Premierleague's jobber defenders. :wenger2


can't wait to see Mezut squashing Agger and Kolo just like Romelu did. Them jobbers!


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ozil won't even get the ball against us, brother. :brodgers


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

2-0 result take the 3 points & got a win in the bag & move on.

People have short memories, when have we ever played well at start of the seasons? I understand why Moyes went with Young & Toni out wide palace where always going sit deep & get 2 defensive lines & make it hard to break them down & difficult get through middle so needed go wide & use the width on show. It just a shame Young had a horrible game while Toni on the other side had a alright game. The more I watch Young the more I think his not a LW his a RW he wants to cross the ball but so predictable on left that when came on v Chelsea 3 weeks ago Moyes put him on right wing & had good cameo off subs bench. His to predictable on the left flank which is something i said 2 years ago. His end product out there also lacks when does get time on ball its polar opposite to Adnan when he came on who get to in a second.

As for red card I thought it was a Red. Simpy due to situation at hand, as soon as his palace player puts himself across/towards young to get to him & soon as any contact on Young is made & doesn't get ball first his giving ref the decision to make, its a foul & he is the last man & in real time Young about to take a shot on goal in the box. Young clever as moves body so knows first thing that will happen is take a contact from player then momentum will carry him into box & mean likelyhood is that palace go to down to 10 & we have a pen as a direct result. Which exactly what happened due to replays its clear the foul was outside box & that Young brought the decision. It's not wrong call IMO & is clever play by Young its something that all players try to do now.

Have more issue with Young dive earlier on in the game, its so bad its deserved yellow, he runs into Palace players leg who has his leg planted & doesn't go towards the ball or Young & Young tries con the ref into giving the pen soon as runs into leg he jumps in the air & hits floor like his been shot. Everybody saw what he tried to do & think Young knew afterwards that it was a dive didnt complain or say anything after he was booked. When Phil Neville dived last season Moyes rightfully called him out on it & suspended him & his wage for few weeks I believe I wouldn't complain if Young had same treatment.

Defensively been good but attacking wise we need to sort out key issues we look bit toothless at times in our attacking play think few those issues were needing some creativity, bit of composure in final 3rd, needed bit more runners off ball & need play bit quicker when where attacking.

That actually only happened when we introduced Adnan & Felliani actually. Ando final act was fall over himself & land on his ass which sumed up his day really. Felliani being alongside carrick actually allowed carrick far more licence to roam forward. Like many players though carrick didnt have his best game so his end product today wasnt at his normal high standards.

Still trying figure out how use RvP he does cut a isolated figure we need play bit quicker in our play, bit more composed & clever in our passing to him we also need to be bit more direct in order to help him score & for him to be at his best. It's not a shame to play direct game when have player like RvP it suit him & our team more if did. Don't know if Moyes feels like at Everton had to while with us he doesn't want get any stick more playing long ball game but difference to hoofing up field & playing smart direct play which something we did a lot last season anyway in order to get best out of RvP.

Rooney as said by someone else a couple of pages back was poor in possession today he wasnt awful v palace but he wasnt good either IMO. It's odd but we do lack creativity at the moment & think kagawa being involved instead of Rooney would sort that out but where would you play him? Same is said about chicha soon as comes on his ability run off defenders shoulders opens up space for players who play in between lines & his constant goal threat is great weapon we have when he plays but where do you fit him in the starting 11 if RvP is there & Rooney to? 

I can't see Adnan starting v Leverkusen though when he was on the pitch he was our best player for us but love to be wrong & him starting on wings he would be better option then young is right now. We actually have so many options its very hard to say who will play v Leverkusen & then v Mcfc next weekend before the Liverpool game in the league cup. If I was figuring it out now I would have carrick/Felliani starting together v Mcfc in the CM in 8 days time that's for sure. But for rest of side over next 3 games not got a clue.

Also wasnt picked up but Giggs was horrible v Liverpool 2 weeks ago & whenever we had a Int break as soon as PL was back you could always tell Giggs would start but IMO Moyes has left him out after poor game v liverpool which is something I don't think SAF would of done. Also 1-0 up v Palace Moyes gave Adnan chance to shine when lot where moaning about Zaha not being picked & gave a youngster the chance he deserves & he took it. Given the pressure on Moyes to deliver he could picked a "safe" option but he didnt & it paid off. Really chuffed that Adnan got some mins & payed well when was on pitch now all needed is get him signed up to new long term deal at the club ASAP.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

shit first half. defence a mess, kolarov should be shot for basically forcing nasri to play left back at time, milner and rodders far and away the best, team lacks creativity because nasri is invisible. will be very surprised if by the end of jan nasri is still a city player. doesn't step up when needed and doesnt give any reason as to why we couldn't do better. negredo has busted a gut with very little decent service, jovetic struggling to adapt. being outplayed by stoke who could very well have had 3, bar some good keeping and massive luck.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What's wrong with Walcott? He was so clinical last season. Right now he keeps on missing sitters....


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sunderland penalty


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LMAO Arsenal


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Game on now.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spurs 2-0 up.


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oh fuck off that's a dive


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Another thing I saw pointed out about todays match, and perhaps difference between Ferguson and Moyes, would Ferguson have brought Januzaj on when the game was only 1-0? Or perhaps we've learnt from the Pogba mistake


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

2-1 Arsenal.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ramsey :mark:


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Get in Rambo! Quality finish. So impressed with him lately.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Benteke equalizer for Villa.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:benteke


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wonderful strike from Ramsey. He has really started this season well. Good for him. Nice pass from Jenkinman, too.

and LMAOLOL at this WOAT referee. Di Canio is going to to entertain the nation at full time. Sunderland pretty much robbed there.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

3-1 Arsenal.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

DAT GOAT RAMZ

Seriously, who is this beast and where is the real Aaron Ramsey?


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ramsey GOATing in this game. Makes Wilshere look mediocre.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



steamed hams said:


> :benteke


:gabby


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> :gabby


:bozza


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Cech, Ivanovic, David Luiz, Terry, Cole, Ramires, Mikel, Schurrle, Mata, Hazard, Eto'o.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

FUARRRKK Samu is starting. 

my body is ready.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wilshere is a little cunt.

Edit: Ha! He just got clattered.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOLEGAME


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oh man.

Great result, good passing, Ramsey immense.

But the finishing was poor, and the defense was shaky as all hell.

And then Giroud. :moyes1 I don't know anything about Chuba Akpom...but um, he better have goals in him.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Two leauge wins in a row


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sunderland may feel hard done by that and I agree that the ref should've played advantage instead of stop the play but he did blow the whistle before Jozy swatted Sagna off like a fly so yeah, the goal does not stand.

And holy shit Ramsey, where has he been hiding this? Hope Giroud is not fucked but LOL at the possibility of Bendtner and that kid Akpom playing as a striker, DAT squad depth. :wenger

:mark: at Eto'o in the premier league, better late than never, I guess.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Actually, forget Akpom. I bet Walcott gets the first start at striker.

Probably with Cazorla and Rosicky on the wings. Uh, ok.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rosicky's gotten injured on international duties


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Does anyone on here play left back? If so, then please sign on for us. We have a serious issue in that position.

That was a typical away performance under Hughton. Set up deep to play for a draw despite not having the quality to cope outside of Bassong and Ruddy. Fuck all pace on the break apart from Redmond so scoring from a counter attack was out of the question. Midfield had Johnson in it, so that meant not being able to string two passes together in order to start slow build up play. Elmander was fairly anonymous while RVW had terrible support and lacked confidence when he had a sniff at goal. Maybe we should use tactics that suit our players? Now there's a novel thought.

I really fucking hate watching us play away games now. I don't mind losing if we give it a go, but we just don't do that under Hughton. We will struggle to score 40 goals this season. People say Holt had a bad season in 12/13, but I will be amazed if RVW scores much more than Holt's 8 league goals considering the lack of service. We had good attacking players in 10/11 but Hughton froze most out without giving them a chance or just changed the tactics so drastically that it nullified their abilities. A good manager builds the tactics around his best team, not the other way around, right? Might seem like an overreaction because we lost to Spurs, but this has been a running theme for ages now, just check any of my post November 2012 away reports, even the one vs Hull should sum up the running story of Hoofton away days. Tedious and frustrating.

Spurs were generally excellent all round with Eriksen being the pick of the bunch, his first touch, change of pace and dribbling skills caused us all sorts of problems. Rose was very solid at the back if a little cumbersome going forward. Townsend had all of the freedom in the world against 'Gary Don't like to defend' but couldn't shoot for shit. Lloris' performance was in great contrast to his epic display vs Arsenal, he had bugger all to do but seemed like he forgot to put in his contacts, because he misjudged basically every high ball into his box.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:juan

:mata

BUT WHO WAS JUAN MATA SMILEY?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I heard Seabs plays left back


































































in the changing room


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal top of the league












































for now. :brodgers


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I heard Green Light plays left back




























in 2005 when he heard that joke


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:terry

Sunderland bottom of the table I see. :jose 

If we're twenty points clear in January, I'd be ok with us loaning Hendo back there so he can single-handedly save them.


----------



## Shepard

I'm going to murder Martin Aktinson like. Fuck right off


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

If Jelavic remembers that he is a footballer today then that would be nice.

Same goes for Osman.

:darkbarry to win it on his own.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Barry been very good so far. Jelavic trying hard but looking useless. Mata making space well for himself. Can maybe see Everton nicking this by a late goal.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

"The Engineer" really engineered a tactical master-class there by thinking Stoke would be pushovers at the Britannia.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:darkbarry


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Class from Barry.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Isn't it strange how players change clubs and all of a sudden they look like a completely different player? Barry bossing the first half.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

GARCIA OUT!!!! fooking shambles of a player.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Schurrle has been piss poor in every match I've seen him play for Chelsea so far.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ohhhhhh ya beautyyyyy


----------



## punx06

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LMAO @ CHELSEA 

getting swatted by THE GOAT, THE LEGEND...STEVEN NAISMITH!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chelsea :lmao


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Seriously strong cheddar (header) from Naismith there.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mourinho will be livid conceding a goal so late, especially when we've had the better chances.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moz was slagging (a term that's more usually associated with his ma) Naismith off in the chat box, what a fickle cunt!

Eto'o should (maybe) have had two already, he's clearly not going to hit the ground running (inb4 2nd half hatty). Should be more games in this game in general.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Someone tell Ramires how to pass a ball. Guy lacks vision totally. Impressed with Eto'o's movement so far. Shame we lack the players to pick him out in the first half. Schurrle has been piss poor in attack. Luiz's positioning is atrocious.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Vader said:


> Seriously strong cheddar (header) from Naismith there.


That was a really cheesy joke.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mozza's such a NAISAYER


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Gareth Barry is gonna continue to CURDLE Chelsea's midfield apart in the second half.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:rooney :rvp :moyes2


Eto'o lol


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LMAO MOURINHO. 

The special one.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

How on Earth has Barry not been booked yet?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The amount of shit Luiz gets away with is unreal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Webb the cowardly lion.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






St John Stones replacing him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Keep Torres, Sign Eto'o and let lukaku go out on loan.

Logic.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He has risen again and is off the David Platt diet :darkbarry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



steamed hams said:


> He has risen again and is off the David Platt diet :darkbarry


On the kolo diet.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










ALLEZ ALLEZ ALLEZ OH, WE'RE EVERTON FC, ROBERTO'S BLUE ARMYYYYYY

Made up with that, my heart was in agony for 90 minutes though.

Barry, MOTM.

As much as I gave him shit, Naismith was brilliant tbf and was runner up behind Barry. 

Although Barkley gave the ball away a couple of times, it's the only way he'll learn and become the superstar he's expected to if he plays weekly and makes the mistakes now and learn. He had some flashes of brilliance and put in a very good performance for such a young man against a Chelsea midfield.

Lukaku also looked made up when being shown to the crowd at the beginning. 

3 clean-sheets out of 4 games, unbeaten in the league and should have won our first 3 games quite easily. Makes it even better when the "experts" said we'd defend like Wigan


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:terry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Keep Torres, Sign Eto'o and let lukaku go out on loan.
> 
> Logic.


you act like there is any fucking possible way of getting rid of torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> you act like there is any fucking possible way of getting rid of torres


Plenty of ways just not that many are legal.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

pretty sure giving him cement shoes , tieing him up and throwing him in the thames violates FFP


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> pretty sure giving him cement shoes , tieing him up and throwing him in the thames violates FFP


I'm sure roman can get more creative.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

have roman invite torres to russia, throw a party for chelsea players, then convince the police that torres is a homosexual (not a big challenge) and have him attacked by mobs and arrested

easy peasy


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> have roman invite torres to russia, throw a party for chelsea players, then convince the police that torres is a homosexual (not a big challenge) and have him attacked by mobs and arrested
> 
> easy peasy


Roman is the police.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






so can someone tell me how this goal that happened isn't considered to be a goalscoring opportunity?

yknow since it was brought back for a foul instead of letting it stand.


First half we were shite. Westwood saved us on numerous occasion. Ozils touch and pass for the first goal was sex. Second goal was unstoppable as well. Gardner made a big difference coming on and added bite to the midfield along Ki (who looked canny. Assured with the ball at his feet). Wouldn't be against those two starting against WBA. or Cattermole in for Gardner. Jozy grew into the game and showed signs of good link up with Fletcher. Johnson was tops and a good threat. Diakite and Roberge linked better with each other than either of them have done with O'Shea. Diakite especially was v good against Giroud for the most part. If we'd brought it back to 2-2 I would have fancied us to get a bit more. We had two goals ruled out for offside at 1-1! :side: I can't really remember anyone being BAD for us in the second half and in the first half we just showed a total lack of urgency as a whole for the entire team bar the keeper.

WBA game is massive. Win and we have a solid platform to build on. For like 20 minutes today (and even after we went 3-1 down) we showed that we can be a decent side when we want. Breaking Sessegnons legs wouldn't hurt either (well it'd hurt HIM)


----------



## Mikey Damage

Some parity in the prem this year. Love it. 

Cazorla is out for four weeks. Not love it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

oh Mikey what did you think of Mavrias today? I thought he did pretty well in the second half. Saw PDC giving him a load of encouragement and claps on the back every time he did well. Borini coming on showed a lot of determination and will to get something done. Not got a bad strike on him either


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Barkley could have easily bottled it there when Luiz and the German lad pressured him but he kept his calm and played a smart ball to Ossie. 

The lad is destined for the very top.



EDIT: This is the first time we have beat Mourinho in our first attempt under Martinez. Moyes never beat his Chelsea sides, I don't know if we even managed a draw either.. Will have to double check part.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

But who was top of the league?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Did anyone else find the amount of space continually offered to Naismith and Mirallas right on the edge of the Chelsea 18 hilarious.

I know they were chasing the game but that was comedy.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> Barkley could have easily bottled it there when Luiz and the German lad pressured him but he kept his calm and played a smart ball to Ossie.
> 
> The lad is destined for the very top.


Lad was bang average and no better than the likes of David Prutton or Jose Semedo when he was here in sunny Sheffield last year, not sure how he's become such a good player in the space of 9 months... probably the tripe that was around him at Wednesday.

You're right though, whenever I've seen him for Everton this year he's looked like the real deal. Wouldn't be surprised at all to see him getting on the plane to Brazil.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> @_OlivierGiroud_
> My knee is ok don't worry! Thanks for your support! &#55357;&#56841;


:giroudsmileythat'sstillnotfixed


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You got a draw for sure vs Mourinho before, Mozza.

If you can't put the ball in the back of the net, then you deserve to lose. Dont have much more to say.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Shepard said:


> oh Mikey what did you think of Mavrias today? I thought he did pretty well in the second half. Saw PDC giving him a load of encouragement and claps on the back every time he did well. Borini coming on showed a lot of determination and will to get something done. Not got a bad strike on him either


Thoughts for you, sexy Shep.

1) That offside goal was crap. Horrible. Should have stood, should have been 2-2. Not sure what Sagna was doing trying to outmuscle Jozy. Jozy is enormous. 

Re: Jozy. I thought he was poor until like mid-way 2nd half. He then did some things well, trying to create the goal. I think he had issues with Kos', but did better vs Sagna. I worry about him, though. I've seen this Jozy plenty of times. The ghost who lurks. I just wish he'd announce his presence more. Activity goes a long way.

2) Adam Johnson must have heard I thought he sucked, because he was great today. Attacked loads, and tried to be the playmaker that the side needs him to be. I thought he was lethal, and definitely thought he could score a goal today. 

3) Mavrias is a busy body. I like that. He looked good on the left, and played a SMART game I thought. Didn't force the play. Was composed on the ball, and he looked like good vs Jenkinson. Every time it was Mavrias vs Jenky in a 1v1, I was dreading it. Promising for such a young age.

4) Diakite, looked good. Broke up attacks, was disruptive. I didn't note his play on the goals, but I thought he was good outside of the goals (if he was at fault). 

5) Westwood made some nice saves. Without him, could have been 6-1.

I really want Sunderland to get it going. Otherwise, I think Di Matteo is lurking in the wings.


unrelated bonus thought:

ChesLOLa.


----------



## Shepard

I could live with RDM. He was who I thought we'd go for post MoN. Im firmly behind Paolo though. Revolution and all that.

I think Jozy's not used to being bullied as much. It took him a while in the Fulham game to fight back against Hangeland. Having Fletcher there with him will be useful to stop defenders ganging up.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










IT'S.... FAN...DAN.....GOAAALLLLLLLLL


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

True. Jozy probably didn't get pushed around much in the Erevdise (sp?).

He needs a nasty streak. He's TOO NICE.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Send JT up there to bang his wife/girlfriend, that'll put the fury into him


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> Send JT up there to bang his wife/girlfriend, that'll put the fury into him


Can we do that after we face them plz


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Only 2 unbeaten teams in the Premiership now.

:martinez :brodgers


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> ChesLOLa.


She was a showgirl? :aries2


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Craig Gardner can't half hit a penner like.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuck hat was a tough loss


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Richard Mason ‏@MasonEcho 41m
> 
> Bad cutaway of PDC raging after Altidore decision - scoreboard in background 1-3. Then Arsenal score... Odd.












MATCH OF THE WOAT


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Thinking of betting Giroud to finish as EPL top scorer. Is there a chance of it happening


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'd say it will fall down to him and RVP. Can't see Sturridge keeping it up once Suarez returns. Can't see no one else being as prolific this year.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:kobe Eto'o!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Loleto won't be scoring much when :torres keeps him out the squad


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



GOD of CUNT said:


> But who was top of the league?


but who was undefeated


----------



## Goku

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

But who was interested?


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 6m
> Big breaking news as #Ronaldo agrees a new contract with Real Madrid - details & reaction #SSN


But I thought he was coming home to United though? :moyes1


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> But I thought he was coming home to United though? :moyes1


forget about Ronaldo its all about JANUZAJ now, good to hear Moyes saying he was considering playing him from the start, hopefully after his performance and young's poor performance and diving, januzaj will get some more games, would be good to see him play on tuesday as I doubt he will feature next week against City.

Anyway im guessing Ronaldo changed his mind after Woodward told him they'll put in a £20m bid and hope for the best.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

too bad the mirror has us signing junyazywazywakman or w/e. therefore it must be true.

revenge for stealing that wondershitkid veseli.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The Mirror always seem to link our youngsters with City, they even got his contract wrong anyway, it runs out in 2015 not next summer

also 



> Januzaj: "I hope I have another chance to play for the first team. If I do, I will give everything to the club."


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i think the mirror would know his contract a bit better than his own club.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Can't wait for Janzaj to link up with Pogba at Juventus in 2015. :kolo1


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So I decided to look at that Mirror article



> Manchester City are looking to snatch super kid Adnan Januzaj – described as the Belgian David Beckham


And stopped there. :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao didnt see that

im pretty sure they were the ones saying Pogba was the next Vieira. Januzaj is nothing like Beckham, completely different players.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Maybe they're the ones that describe him as the Belgian David Beckham. :side:


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

David Belgianham? 

As if he needs to be labelled the next Beckham or whatever, the guy is fucking Belgian for god's sake. He's automatically a GOAT.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:martinez :brodgers :wenger

http://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/429373/Keisuke-Honda-hints-at-Premier-League-switch-to-Arsenal-Everton-or-Liverpool



> Keisuke Honda hints at Premier League switch to Arsenal, Everton or Liverpool
> 
> CSKA MOSCOW star Keisuke Honda has revealed there is no current transfer deal in place with AC Milan when he leaves the Russian club in January.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

All I will say is, thank god for GOATRETH MCAULEY. Morgan Amalfitano looked class, but I'll take the point, Berbatov looked dangerous.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Maybe we can win another title while playing average after all then. Fuck was up with City's team selection? Focusing too much on CL already? *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

might want to get above us first.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

seems like the official Bundesliga youtube page are getting on the #FreeShinji bandwagon


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> might want to get above us first.


bama


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Manchester United and Chelsea are ready to fight it out in an attempt to land Everton's £20m-rated midfielder Ross Barkley. The 19-year-old featured against Chelsea in Everton's 1-0 win at Goodison Park on Saturday. (Sunday Express)
> Read more at http://talksport.com/football/trans...unday-sept-15-13091560100#Qv0TvYPqTPMrMgKg.99


Think the papers need to remember Everton aren't battling relegation anymore and his agent isn't Paul Stretford. 

We don't need to sell to survive anymore and it's Moyes in charge, the man who wouldn't give Barkley a game in-fear of him giving the ball away.

Barkley said this last month:



> The 19 year old shone for the England Under 21s in midweek, and is hoping he gets the chance to impress Martinez with a run in the Everton first team.
> ‘I’m looking forward to this season more than any other,’ says Barkley. ‘There will be more opportunities for me to play.
> ‘People have opinions about me but not a lot know how I really play as I haven’t had that many chances. Hopefully everyone will see what I can do now. It has been a massive change this summer.
> ‘Every day I had been at Everton, David Moyes was there and everything I did was based around trying to impress people so they would tell him.


Sounds like he's really desperate to play for Moyes :lmao

If Kenwrong let Barkley go similar to Rooney, same goes for Baines, every fan still on his side would turn on him in an instant.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hey come on, you can't hate Moyes if he brings United crashing down :moyes2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

20 mil?

prepare for a 2 mil bid for woodward the great


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


> Hey come on, you can't hate Moyes if he brings United crashing down :moyes2


I like Moyes more as Man United manager more than I ever did as the Everton manager :moyes2

:martinez


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just seen Mark Halsey (Former PL Referee) being interviewed on the BBC after running the Great North Run and the first two people he thanked for sponsoring him were Alex Ferguson & David Moyes. The plot thickens :hmm: 

Anyway, looking forward to today's game, get my first real look at Southampton and see how Wanyama is fitting in there for the first time this season and West Ham who still have Andy Carroll... just gonna post this gif now and get it out the way









Classic


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



danny_boy said:


> Classic


Seabs, get in here and defend Stoke's star striker Peter Crouch.







:side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Kagawa tweets that he was sick yesterday but already feels much better and is prepared for the next game, so no excuses :moyes1


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

SUPER SUNDAY :mark:


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> SUPER SUNDAY :mark:


Damn straight


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

hoping we'll line up as close to this as possible next week

DDG

Rafael Rio Vidic Evra

Fellaini Carrick

Nani Rooney Kagawa

RVP

that front four would be great to have together fit and firing, Young and Valencia are largely gash.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Renegade™ said:


> hoping we'll line up as close to this as possible next week
> 
> DDG
> 
> Rafael Rio Vidic Evra
> 
> Fellaini Carrick
> 
> Nani Rooney Kagawa
> 
> RVP
> 
> that front four would be great to have together fit and firing, Young and Valencia are largely gash.


That's what I have team as but Toni RW & Nani LW, with kagawa on the bench. But prefer the team you said but Silva plays on the LW for mcfc now & width from that side from Toni may be key importance, since Silva isn't as likely to track back & help out his LB IMO. So can try to overload that right flank as soon as possible. Also if Rafael is still not fit then ive got no problem with Fabio staying at RB for the time being.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Have to play two wingers next week against City. We've been very successful there over the last two years when we play them on the counter attack with two wide and two up top.

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra

Valencia Carrick Fellaini Nani

Rooney

RVP​
Is what I'd like and what Id suspect to see. If Giggs start I mightn't even watch.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

think Welbeck will most likely start on the wing if he's fit


----------



## AEA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hopefully Cleverly doesn't play :side:


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wanyama off Ward Prowse on please. And dare I say it, Lambert off Ramirez on. I want to see Ramirez, Osvaldo, Lallana and J-Rod all on together.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Whoever supports WHU or Southampton on here should be banned for playing the worst game of football I've seen in many a year.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Have to play two wingers next week against City. We've been very successful there over the last two years when we play them on the counter attack with two wide and two up top.
> 
> De Gea
> 
> Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra
> 
> Valencia Carrick Fellaini Nani
> 
> Rooney
> 
> RVP​
> Is what I'd like and what Id suspect to see. If Giggs start I mightn't even watch.


#freeshinji


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> Whoever supports WHU or Southampton on here should be banned for playing the worst game of football I've seen in many a year.


Yeh we can look pretty dire/clueless against teams happy to sit back against us. We get the first goal and we can play great stuff with more space. Fail to score and we look lost and vulnerable to the few occasions the opposition go forward.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This match may very well be what Hell looks like.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's been better in the second half, still has west ham 1-0 written all over it though


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This match has been shittier than scat porn.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Exactly why Southampton unfortunately won't be top half. They can't beat average or shit teams at home. Sunderland & West Ham already this season, Stoke & QPR off the top of my head end of last season. 

Better end 0-0 for prediction's sake.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Crap game, crap result. Stupid thing is it wouldn't shock me if we do a 180 next week against Liverpool


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> SUPER SUNDAY :mark:


This didn't end well. :kobe3


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nige don't think finishing top half is all that difficult. We didn't miss it by much last season. Keep in mind we were 4 points after 10 matches last season. We are 5 points in 4 this season. My frustration is more the fact that I don't think there are that many sides who are distinctively better than us and feel that with a bit of luck we could have been pushing for top 6-7. But we have the balance all wrong. Ramirez can't seem to get a game which is baffling and Wanyama replacing Cork is looking more and more daft as every game passes by. Still early though, hard to gauge things just yet.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah was disappointed with Wanyama today, gave the ball away far too many times in the 1'st half started the 2'nd half like a man possessed but then back to awful.

Amazing that despite all the money both of those teams have spent it's the 35 year old Finnish goalkeeper that was easily the best player out there.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sorry everyone!

Yours Sincerely a West Ham fan


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Don't say sorry, they just got me another point in that Prediction thing! :kolo1


----------



## Damien

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> The Hammers have won only one of their last 16 Premier League away games (D4 L10)


:argh:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



R.Scorpio said:


> Crap game, crap result. Stupid thing is it wouldn't shock me if we do a 180 next week against Liverpool





vampyr said:


> Sorry everyone!
> 
> Yours Sincerely a West Ham fan


You're both getting banned. :darren


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Missed the game, any good?


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Forgot to mention this after the torture that was today's "super sunday" (league) match, but whatever happened to that Celtic mong who said that Wanyama would tear up the premier league? I think his name was *Eskibhoy*. Well pal, your man has been an absolute fucking bust so far. Southampton look like they have been mugged off of the sum of £12 million there. That definitely wasn't a good value deal.

Whenever I need perspective in order to realise that Woy isn't that bad a choice of an England manager I will just watch a copy of that Saints/West Ham game, although I doubt anyone will have kept a copy of that game, they've probably all been destroyed by now. Seriously though, Allardyce style football is the drizzling shits, it's even worse than Hughton style football.

The best thing in the match was a curled with the outside of the right foot back pass from Mark Noble. Yes, a back pass was the highlight, says it all. Collins is a tank when defending but he's an absolute disaster anytime he's on the ball, nearly gifted Saints a goal before Lallana fucked up the break. He obviously also should have scored with a great chance. Still struggling to understand why Matt Jarvis was valued at £7 million plus. Good grief has Allardyce ever spunked millions upon millions up the wall by signing mediocre/just above average prem players. Reid was probably the pick of the outfield WHU players and made some crucial blocks. I called JUSSI being MOTM before 70 minutes, that's how bad the game was and shows how little faith I had in it improving.

Southampton BADLY need some quality "out and out" wingers in order to break down stubborn mid table defences. West Ham were playing really narrow so playing through the middle of them was never going to work. Meanwhile, when Saints broke down the channels they lacked quality out swinging crosses and often ran into West Ham defenders by cutting in. The reason why Saints won't break into the top half at the season's end is down to this type of predictability. Although their attacking play is great at times, it's also very one dimensional and heavily reliant on the full backs playing well in order to provide width, so when players like Luke Shaw play poorly like in today's game Saints aren't going to create much against deep lying, compact, stubborn defences. They're not a bad team but need to add an element of unpredictability in all honesty.

On the list to never watch again until managerial changes occur: Hull, Norwich :side:, West Ham.


----------



## MyWord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I never understand the logic of a team buying a player for a position that doesn't need fixing and putting the signing straight into the team. Cork and Schneiderlin were a very good partnership that had worked well for 2/3 seasons of which did not look out of place in the Premier League. Why break it up just because you've signed a new CM? It shouldn't be an automatic thing. You should continue with what works until suspensions or form dictate otherwise.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hope all american PL fans are like that :lol

He's bang on about Jose :ti


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Everton clearly need to die. Rooting for Liverpool to finish above them.

RECALL LUKAKU NOW!


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Be honest Moz, that's you isn't it? You definitely picked up an accent when you crossed over the pond.



MyWord said:


> I never understand the logic of a team buying a player for a position that doesn't need fixing and putting the signing straight into the team. Cork and Schneiderlin were a very good partnership that had worked well for 2/3 seasons of which did not look out of place in the Premier League. Why break it up just because you've signed a new CM? It shouldn't be an automatic thing. You should continue with what works until suspensions or form dictate otherwise.


Exactly. I can understand wanting some strength in depth but I'm not sure why you would spend a fortune strengthening an already strong position when you really need wingers, decent reserve full backs (lol Danny Fox) and possibly another striker. Cork looked class last year and had the technical qualities that Wanyama seems to lack (especially passing). Last year Schneiderlin was a proper pure destroyer while Cork was the one to move the ball and retain possession (although the Frenchman can do this to a lesser degree), that produced a midfield with great quality and balance. With Wanyama and Schneiderlin you just have two out and out wrecking machines, one who is struggling to adapt to the rigours of premier league football, therefore the midfield becomes really imbalanced (mentioned Saint's lack of quality wing play/legit wingers earlier) and loses quality. With that all in mind it's really not shocking that Southampton have scored just 1 goal in open play in 4 league games.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> seems like the official Bundesliga youtube page are getting on the #FreeShinji bandwagon


Dortmund, Klopp and the Bundesliga can all fuck off.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










:lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



R.Scorpio said:


> Nige don't think finishing top half is all that difficult. We didn't miss it by much last season. Keep in mind we were 4 points after 10 matches last season. We are 5 points in 4 this season. My frustration is more the fact that I don't think there are that many sides who are distinctively better than us *and feel that with a bit of luck we could have been pushing for top 6-7.* But we have the balance all wrong. Ramirez can't seem to get a game which is baffling and Wanyama replacing Cork is looking more and more daft as every game passes by. Still early though, hard to gauge things just yet.


:banderas



Silent Alarm said:


> Dortmund, Klopp and the Bundesliga can all fuck off.


#freeshinji



Joel said:


> Everton clearly need to die. Rooting for Liverpool to finish above them.
> 
> RECALL LUKAKU NOW!


will you still have that mindset when we're 1-0ing our way to the title :brodgers


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Be honest Moz, that's you isn't it? You definitely picked up an accent when you crossed over the pond.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I can understand wanting some strength in depth but I'm not sure why you would spend a fortune strengthening an already strong position when you really need wingers, decent reserve full backs (lol Danny Fox) and possibly another striker. Cork looked class last year and had the technical qualities that Wanyama seems to lack (especially passing). Last year Schneiderlin was a proper pure destroyer while Cork was the one to move the ball and retain possession (although the Frenchman can do this to a lesser degree), that produced a midfield with great quality and balance. With Wanyama and Schneiderlin you just have two out and out wrecking machines, one who is struggling to adapt to the rigours of premier league football, therefore the midfield becomes really imbalanced (mentioned Saint's lack of quality wing play/legit wingers earlier) and loses quality. With that all in mind it's really not shocking that Southampton have scored just 1 goal in open play in 4 league games.


Couldn't have said it better myself. The no wingers thing is interesting. We seem to rely on our full backs for any form of width. Getting rid of Puncheon is another mistake on our part. Him and Clyne bossed our right hand side and Puncheon unlike the majority of our attackers was direct. Always tried to make things happen.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Another shit performance by Rambo


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well, although by and large the Saints/WHU game was WOAT, BIG JUSSI in the Hammers goal absolutely killed it. Totally still got it. 

In other news, KOLO and SAKHO to boss it today. Mignolet might not even be needed, just sitting down in the Liverpool goal chilling with a spliff. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I don't think Sakho will play. It'll probably be Skrtel/Agger in the middle again with one of Kolo kolo1) or Wisdom kolo2) at RB.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sakho won't start, pretty sure Rodgers said he is short of match fitness. Might get some time off the bench but i see Skrtel/Agger w/ Wisdom at RB which makes me sad b/c Wisdom is fucking horrible right now.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

--------Mignolet---

KOLO----Skrtel---Agger-----Enrique 


----------Lucas----Gerrard

-------------Coutinho-----------

Moses--------------Sturridge---------Hendo

Subs: Jones, SAKHO, Sterling, Alberto, Allen, Aspas, Wisdom.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jussi has to be a candidate for the top five all time prem keepers, when you consider quality, consistency and longevity. Not saying he's a lock, but when you consider _all_ of those elements he's definitely worth a mention. He's definitely ahead of David James, anyway :hayden3

Tonight's game had best be decent after the shambles that was yesterday, Sinners vs the timmy mallets followed by NIGHT OF POLLS (almost sounds like something Alex would like :side made for the WOAT Sunday, although the latter was technically today :hmm: I'm expecting some good passing anyway, much unlike 99% of yesterdays dross at St Marys.

Liverpool to regain possession of top spot? :brodgers


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

weird that Sakho complained he wasn't getting enough games at PSG with Thiago Silva, Alex, Marquinhos (dat Brazilian obsession) and also Camara around yet has gone to Liverpool and has Agger, Skrtel, Kolo and Coates there. Ahwell, his choice in the end.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He's ahead of Coates (who is injured and probably will be sold off anyway). In time, he'll be ahead of Skrtel imo. but dat rotation is nice


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Renegade™ said:


> weird that Sakho complained he wasn't getting enough games at PSG with Thiago Silva, Alex, Marquinhos (dat Brazilian obsession) and also Camara around yet has gone to Liverpool and has Agger, Skrtel, Kolo and Coates there. Ahwell, his choice in the end.


Coates is out for ages with his knee, Ilori is here as well but he's also ahead of Kolo and Skrtel.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah, I think it'll be Kenny's team.



Rush said:


> Sakho won't start, pretty sure Rodgers said he is short of match fitness. Might get some time off the bench but i see Skrtel/Agger w/ Wisdom at RB which makes me sad b/c Wisdom is fucking horrible right now.


I like Wisdom, but Swansea's movement around the box and his lack of awareness isn't the best mix. Hoping :kolo1 plays.



Renegade™ said:


> weird that Sakho complained he wasn't getting enough games at PSG with Thiago Silva, Alex, Marquinhos (dat Brazilian obsession) and also Camara around yet has gone to Liverpool and has Agger, Skrtel, Kolo and Coates there. Ahwell, his choice in the end.


He'll end up ahead of all those bar Agger to be fair. Coates would have been off sadly had he not injured his knee.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> He's definitely ahead of David James, anyway :hayden3


But Jussi doesn't have THE GOAT HAIRSTYLE.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> But Jussi doesn't have THE GOAT HAIRSTYLE.


But Jussi didn't have THE WOAT HAIRSTYLE either.










Classic Jamo.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> But Jussi didn't have THE WOAT HAIRSTYLE either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Jamo.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuckern warz, is that bozza? :lmao


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> But Jussi didn't have THE WOAT HAIRSTYLE either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Jamo.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The one and only. The pride of Australia.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


>












KILL IT WITH FIRE.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Pick one.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BkB Hulk said:


> The one and only. The pride of Australia.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> KILL IT WITH FIRE.


White contact lenses and he's an albino.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

On the right. Looks like he's wearing a flat cap :lmao


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Standing shoulder to shoulder with the pensioners.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






Paras Saint Germain with 'dat late Ashley Young* transfer.

*Actually, scratch that, he stays on his feet.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Maybe KOLO, SAKHO, Ilori and Cissokho as the Liverpool defence tonight?

BIGGEST AND BLACKEST defence EVAR.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Plenty of GIRTH in that defence, even Gary Oak couldn't handle it. Hendo could though :hendo


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hendo looks like he spent the summer lifting.

Hopefully all those squats will have prepared him down there for what Sakho is gonna do to him. :jose


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Plenty of GIRTH in that defence, even Gary Oak couldn't handle it. Hendo could though :hendo


Hendo totally going to get passed round the defence until BIG KOLO hoofs him upfield to BIG DANNY STUDGE. :brodgers


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We must have the most black guys in the Premier League? Sakho, Kolo, Wisdom, Sturridge, Ibe, Sterling, Ilori, Cissokho.

Winning dat racial integration.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Principino said:


> We must have the most black guys in the Premier League? Sakho, Kolo, Wisdom, Sturridge, Ibe, Sterling, Ilori, Cissokho.
> 
> Winning dat racial integration.


Winning the possession...... :brodgers


































of black guys :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Suarez clearly wanted more black guys at the club. You know because he loves them so much


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Suarez clearly wanted more black guys at the club. You know because he loves them so much


EVERYBODY ON THA N*GGAHPOOL RAPE TRAIN. :side:


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 4m
> Confirmed #LFC team v Swansea: Mignolet, Wisdom, Skrtel, Sakho, Enrique, Lucas, Gerrard, Henderson, Coutinho, Moses, Sturridge


Wisdom :jose

Sakho :hendo


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

WHERE THA FUCK IS KOLO? Sakho to be distracted by Hendo in his short shorts, calling it now.


----------



## CGS

Didn't expect Moses to start tbh


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jamie Carragher cannot wear a suit.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Can't stand Carragher being on MNF, much preferred it with just Chamberlain and Neville.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Wisdom :jose
> 
> Sakho :hendo


We really need a new sub RB.. Wisdom's a talented kid, but he's nowhere near ready for this level yet.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:carra burying Enrique :lmao


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Carra is such a footballing Dinosaur, he'll probably be the next England coach at this rate :lmao


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Gary burying Ozil almost harder than Jamie buried Enrique.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fucking Shelvey... Fucking knew this would happen..


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Dat WOAT Shelvey :lmao.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao Shelvey


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That's Shelvey.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Shelvey is the most retarded footballer of all the times.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Plenty of GIRTH in that defence, even Gary Oak couldn't handle it. Hendo could though :hendo


Hendo loves to handle girth. Learned from Alex :brodgers


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

SheLOLvy


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moses is having a great game so far.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moses :mark:

Shelvey :lmao


----------



## Baxter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Shelvey... dear god what a disaster of a player.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moses! :brodgers Thank you Shelvey, once again!


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

FFS Shelvey. What's wrong with you?


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Skrtel :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Didn't expect Moses to start tbh


But fuck me am I happy he did :brodgers


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jonjo Shelvey, Liverpool's 12th man


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ohhhh Shelvey. 



Moses has been awesome so far. We've looked shaky at the back but Skrtel had been GOATing it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Carragher is fucking awful as a pundit, get rid of him and go back to it was like last season. Neville didnt show any bias unlike Carragher.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not Phil :jose


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The fuck happened there?

EDIT: Fucking Shelvey again..


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

1 goal and 3 assists for Shelvey. Impressive.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chico wouldn't look out of place in a top team


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We were fucking terrible in that second half..


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sakho played absolute shit. His fault for both goals. Looks like a complete liability.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That was a fucking pathetic 2nd half performance. Absolutely woeful. Cunts deserved to get beat by 5 the way they played. Just a load of shite passes and HOOFING the ball away.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Shelvey MOM.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



dreamchord said:


> Sakho played absolute shit. His fault for both goals. Looks like a complete liability.


:hayden3

He had a mixed performance. Pretty much expected when on debut though.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Daiko said:


> We were fucking terrible in that second half..


We were.

Every second half this year has been very defensive with us sitting very deep. Definitely something we need to work on.

Will take the point though.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Terrible second half again, wtf is this shit? Sort it out Brendan.


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


> :hayden3
> 
> He had a mixed performance. Pretty much expected when on debut though.


Mixed? Where was the good part?

His fault for both goals, erratic slide tackles, running out of position constantly, didn't look like he knows how to mark a player. I was surprised at how bad he was.

Had Toure played from the start instead of Sakho, I suspect we would have taken all 3 points. So that's 2 points Sakho cost us tonight. Absolute shit.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



dreamchord said:


> Mixed? Where was the good part?
> 
> His fault for both goals, erratic slide tackles, running out of position constantly, didn't look like he knows how to mark a player. I was surprised at how bad he was.


Agree with Rush, mixed performance. I thought he was solid second half but average in the first. It's only his first game in the premier league, he looks promising.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



dreamchord said:


> Mixed? Where was the good part?
> 
> His fault for both goals, erratic slide tackles, running out of position constantly, didn't look like he knows how to mark a player. I was surprised at how bad he was.


For every mistake there was an important interception/ last ditch tackle.

Agreed that he didn't look comfortable. Though it's hardly an indictment for his first game in a makeshift back four away from home against dangerous opposition. 

We ususally lose those sky sports Monday evening games against midtable teams so it's hard not to be happy with the draw, especially as we hardly posed a thread for an entire half.


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I have no idea what game you guys were watching if you thought Sakho played anywhere near decent :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Shelvey :jose

Shelvey :terry

Shelvey :terry

Shelvey :jose

Poor second half performance. We don't seem to create a lot of chances, apart from the Stoke and Notts County games. I expect that to change when Suarez returns. Sturridge :mark: Happy with Moses' debut, looked threatening at times. Sakho had a mixed game, he was poor for the first, and looked a bit out of position for the second, but he won several headers and looked fairly composed on the ball. Not a bad defensive performance in the end when you consider that it was a back four that never played together before which included a debutant and Wisdom.

Still undefeated. Top of the league. :brodgers


----------



## Manelpirolito

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Iago Aspas sucks....


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



dreamchord said:


> Mixed? Where was the good part?
> 
> His fault for both goals, erratic slide tackles, running out of position constantly, didn't look like he knows how to mark a player. I was surprised at how bad he was.
> 
> Had Toure played from the start instead of Sakho, I suspect we would have taken all 3 points. So that's 2 points Sakho cost us tonight. Absolute shit.


:banderas



dreamchord said:


> I have no idea what game you guys were watching if you thought Sakho played anywhere near decent :lmao


I have no idea what the fuck you were watching if you think Sakho did nothing right 



IncapableNinja said:


> For every mistake there was an important interception/ last ditch tackle.
> 
> Agreed that he didn't look comfortable. Though it's hardly an indictment for his first game in a makeshift back four away from home against dangerous opposition.
> 
> We ususally lose those sky sports Monday evening games against midtable teams so it's hard not to be happy with the draw, especially as we hardly posed a thread for an entire half.


essentially that. He made a bunch of good tackles, and interceptions. He also made a lot of mistakes. Hence a mixed performance.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Still top of the league


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool seemed dead set on losing the game in that second half. P. frustrating to watch. Started to forget what the other side of the pitch looked like.

STILL ON TOP THO :sturridge

but room for improvement


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sakho played absolutely shit? :banderas

Like Rush and co said he had a shaky game at times and defo rushed out to make tackles at times when he should have just sat back and waited to see what happens. Apart from that he made some good tackles, cleared the ball away a lot of times and was solid. 

Still fuck it still top of the league :brodgers :sturridge


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Aspas should get the Old Yeller treatment after that performance. Or Young Yeller. Or just taken out back and shot. Horrific. Looks like Borini MKII. Pool went to pot once Coutinho went off. Lost all their creativity and started sitting back. Plus Moses and Sturridge looked really tired 2nd half compared to all the runs they were making 1st. Sakho's potential was pretty clear to see. Def didn't think he had a bad game. *


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Think we missed Johnson on the right. Wisdom did alright but he didn't offer the extra outlet in the offence that Glen usually does.

Hope Coutinho is back quick but Suarez is just around the corner so that will mitigate the loss somewhat.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I can't comment his performance tonight since I only got to see half the game, but Aspas has been useless-to-garbage literally any time I've seen him in a Liverpool shirt.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Aspergers compared to Borini, doesn't Borini at least have a good touch? Aspas' first is a pass, his second a tackle. Said the same after the Liverpool/United game, Liverpool would have won that with ease if a competent striker had started instead.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ASPAS is a 26 year old jobber who has only ever played one season in the top flight in Spain, iirc. I wouldn't expect much from him for a while. Also, I know small guys from Spain have gone to England and flourished, despite the toughness of the league, but ASPAS takes the biscuit, he makes me look like Brock Lesnar in comparison. 

He might come up with a bit of magic from time to time though, hopefully.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> ASPAS is a 26 year old jobber who has only ever played one season in the top flight in Spain, iirc. I wouldn't expect much from him for a while. Also, I know small guys from Spain have gone to England and flourished, despite the toughness of the league, but ASPAS takes the biscuit, he makes me look like Brock Lesnar in comparison.
> 
> He might come up with a bit of magic from time to time though, hopefully.


I really want to hunt for the 'Class Pass' post you made when he was signed, but I cba.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Daiko said:


> I really want to hunt for the 'Class Pass' post you made when he was signed, but I cba.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

so after all that stuff about that gabby fernando moving to utd, he ends up at west ham. what a little twat.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ashley Williams is a great advertisement for abortion.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






He's surprised me. Didn't think he was as complete a player as he is.

Thanks Roman.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Shelvey :jose
> 
> Shelvey :terry
> 
> Shelvey :terry
> 
> Shelvey :jose
> 
> Poor second half performance. We don't seem to create a lot of chances, apart from the Stoke and Notts County games. I expect that to change when Suarez returns. Sturridge :mark: Happy with Moses' debut, looked threatening at times. Sakho had a mixed game, he was poor for the first, and looked a bit out of position for the second, but he won several headers and looked fairly composed on the ball. Not a bad defensive performance in the end when you consider that it was a back four that never played together before which included a debutant and Wisdom.
> 
> Still undefeated. Top of the league. :brodgers





CGS said:


> Sakho played absolutely shit? :banderas
> 
> Like Rush and co said he had a shaky game at times and defo rushed out to make tackles at times when he should have just sat back and waited to see what happens. Apart from that he made some good tackles, cleared the ball away a lot of times and was solid.
> 
> Still fuck it still top of the league :brodgers :sturridge


Points dropped. Perfect start to the season ended :sturridge :brodgers


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Double post.


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Sakho played absolutely shit? :banderas
> 
> Like Rush and co said he had a shaky game at times and defo rushed out to make tackles at times when he should have just sat back and waited to see what happens. Apart from that he made some good tackles, cleared the ball away a lot of times and was solid.
> 
> Still fuck it still top of the league :brodgers :sturridge


Was he or was he not at fault for both goals conceded? The first he was skinned by Shelvey. The second he was WAY out of position, as he had ran forward to get the ball like a brainless moron, thus leaving Skrtel to mark two players on his own.

Although I am one myself, I swear Liverpool fans are absolutely retarded. Pretty much everone I spoke to last night (who doesn't support Liverpool) agreed with me that Sakho looked out of his depth.

I will concede his passing looked fine and he had comfortable feet when dispersing the ball out, but it wasn't anything particularly extraordinary. His aerial presence was fine, but it was often unchallenged. The 1 or 2 times it was challenged, he made a mess of it.

What was really poor: his awful positional awareness, for the entire 90 minutes, was really really shocking to me. His ability (or lack of) to mark his man correctly in defensive situations, running all over the place and giving his man free reign. Any semblance of a defensive mindset was missing... and what kind of fucking defender SLIDES in for every tackle in such crucial positions!? And not only that, some of the tackles could have been straight reds if they had not been so shit that they were nowhere near the men he was going for anyway!

It was really below non-league level the level of his performance in these areas, that's how shitty he looked. I wouldn't put that down to not "fitting in" yet, but just not being a good player. I had read loads of criticism from PSG fans when we signed him, and seeing how poor he was last night confirmed this.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He's the new David Luiz! 











But seriously, judging a player after only one game and that game being his debut in a different league, away from home against a dangerous opposition? :hayden3

I didn't watch the game but certainly don't think one poor game is an indictment of a player tbh.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™ said:


> He's the new David Luiz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, judging a player after only one game and that game being his debut in a different league, away from home against a dangerous opposition? :hayden3
> 
> I didn't watch the game but certainly don't think one poor game is an indictment of a player tbh.


Could probably add the fact Sakho isn't fluent in English either.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



dreamchord said:


> Was he or was he not at fault for both goals conceded? The first he was skinned by Shelvey. The second he was WAY out of position, as he had ran forward to get the ball like a brainless moron, thus leaving Skrtel to mark two players on his own.
> 
> Although I am one myself, I swear Liverpool fans are absolutely retarded. Pretty much everone I spoke to last night (who doesn't support Liverpool) agreed with me that Sakho looked out of his depth.
> 
> I will concede his passing looked fine and he had comfortable feet when dispersing the ball out, but it wasn't anything particularly extraordinary. His aerial presence was fine, but it was often unchallenged. The 1 or 2 times it was challenged, he made a mess of it.
> 
> What was really poor: his awful positional awareness, for the entire 90 minutes, was really really shocking to me. His ability (or lack of) to mark his man correctly in defensive situations, running all over the place and giving his man free reign. Any semblance of a defensive mindset was missing... and what kind of fucking defender SLIDES in for every tackle in such crucial positions!? And not only that, some of the tackles could have been straight reds if they had not been so shit that they were nowhere near the men he was going for anyway!
> 
> It was really below non-league level the level of his performance in these areas, that's how shitty he looked. I wouldn't put that down to not "fitting in" yet, but just not being a good player. I had read loads of criticism from PSG fans when we signed him, and seeing how poor he was last night confirmed this.


:banderas

First goal was pure ass from Shelvey. He scuffed a shot, had a 2nd shot blocked only for the ball to stay at his feet. 2nd goal, yes he was out of position. No one is defending that. Additionally no one is saying he had a good game. What everyone is saying is that its asinine to state that he did absolutely nothing right when thats far from correct. His passing was great and he was very comfortable on the ball. He made some key interceptions and tackles. Yes he was caught out a few times, hence why it was a mixed performance. Some good things, some poor. You want to pick someone to blame last night then pick Aspas. Look at the stats for key passes 

"Liverpool's final third passes before and after Coutinho was subbed off on 55 mins (48 completed before, 4 after)"










After Coutinho went off we created fuck all in the way of attack. There was no link between the midfield and Sturridge up front, or the wingers.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> ASPAS is a 26 year old jobber who has only ever played one season in the top flight in Spain, iirc. I wouldn't expect much from him for a while.


He's going to make Gonzalez & Riera look world beaters :brodgers


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> He's going to make Gonzalez & Riera look world beaters :brodgers


Riera plays LB for GS now. In the mind of :carra that makes him a failed winger :brodgers


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

But Aspas didn't cost us the game, Sakho absolutely did. It wasn't a mixed performance, it was a poor lacklustre one. You can't pick out that stat and blame it on Aspas. Our mentality as a team changed dramatically in the second half. Yeah, Aspas was crap, but he wasn't a game changer like Sakho's shitty performance was.

And I disagree, I think Sakho was absolutely to blame for the first goal. Really shit defending there.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

All set for the possession cup next week. I think we will shade it. Who cares what the scoreboard says.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



R.Scorpio said:


> All set for the possession cup next week. I think we will shade it. Who cares what the scoreboard says.


I'll happily take the three point and you guys can win the possession. Deal? 

:argh:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



dreamchord said:


> But Aspas didn't cost us the game, Sakho absolutely did. It wasn't a mixed performance, it was a poor lacklustre one. You can't pick out that stat and blame it on Aspas. Our mentality as a team changed dramatically in the second half. Yeah, Aspas was crap, but he wasn't a game changer like Sakho's shitty performance was.
> 
> And I disagree, I think Sakho was absolutely to blame for the first goal. Really shit defending there.


Liverpool were unable to create anything offensively so as a direct result were defending for virtually 35 minutes straight. Aspas' lack of performance is literally the definition of a gamechanger. We were on top and winning, Coutinho goes off, Aspas comes on and suddenly we're up shit creek without a paddle. No one is saying Sakho had a good game, but to lump it all on him is laughable. As is the notion that he did nothing right. 

Sakho's to blame for someone scuffing a shot then going wide out to take another shot which was blocked and luckily fell into his path again? really dude?


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Destiny said:


> I'll happily take the three point and you guys can win the possession. Deal?
> 
> :argh:


Yep. Pochettino can come out after the game with the trophy and say we were the better team and deserved more from the game but that the scoreboard can lie.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lumping blame entirely onto Sakho for the first goal is harsh. I haven't seen the second Swansea goal (or the second half, period), but Shelvey scored that opener due to 50% luck and 50% dogged persistence.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuckern warz at putting the entire blame on Sakho for the first goal. Let's just ignore Henderson's woeful headed clearance and Skrtel throwing himself to the floor when he should have stood his man. Details for fuck sake.


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


> Liverpool were unable to create anything offensively so as a direct result were defending for virtually 35 minutes straight. Aspas' lack of performance is literally the definition of a gamechanger. We were on top and winning, Coutinho goes off, Aspas comes on and suddenly we're up shit creek without a paddle. No one is saying Sakho had a good game, but to lump it all on him is laughable. As is the notion that he did nothing right.
> 
> Sakho's to blame for someone scuffing a shot then going wide out to take another shot which was blocked and luckily fell into his path again? really dude?


Yeah, he shouldn't have let Shelvey even have that chance in the first place, his positional awareness was all off.

He really was the downfall of our side last night, because he was responsible for us conceding both goals. Simple as that.


----------



## Hamada

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Fuckern warz at putting the entire blame on Sakho for the first goal. Let's just ignore Henderson's woeful headed clearance and Skrtel throwing himself to the floor when he should have stood his man. Details for fuck sake.


They just mad Sakho has Hendo's heart and they don't, Andre.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



dreamchord said:


> Yeah, he shouldn't have let Shelvey even have that chance in the first place, his positional awareness was all off.
> 
> He really was the downfall of our side last night, because he was responsible for us conceding both goals. Simple as that.


:banderas 

Sakho made a couple mistakes but to say he was our 100% downfall is a pretty stupid thing to say. So were just gonna forget that for the final 30 mins or so we barely even made a move on their goal? For the last 10-15 or so we were basically defending 24/7? The fact that once it did indeed get back to 2-2 we looked like we were happy for a draw?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wasn't overly impressed with SackO'Shit but he did stop Michu bagging the winner in added time to be fair to the lad. 

Seen a lot worse debuts, especially our own Per Krodlup. 

Apparently Moyes thought he was signing his defence partner for whatever team we signed him from and Per had a fear of heading the ball. 

Played 1 game which was a 4-1 defeat away at Villa and was never seen again.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I wonder what dreamchord would be saying about David Luiz weekly if he was a Chelsea fan. Luiz doesn't know shit about positional awareness.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

David Luiz's positioning is only one thing that makes him so frustrating to watch. It's the fact that he doesn't learn, he's not improving. Occasionally he can have the great game, mainly happens when we're tight in defence to play for a result because he can showcase his physical attributes and doesn't have the opportunity to go forward and open spaces. But for a guy who for almost two years consistently playing alongside John Terry and Ashley Cole, you can at least expect him to know how to hold a line properly. Everton was a prime example for his lack of responsibility when he was watching for almost 10 seconds Ivanovic and Terry trying to cover 3 players because he's out of position and STILL doesn't do anything. I thought he's going to improve playing under Mourinho but he's already 27, at this age it's hard to change your mentality. 

Meanwhile Cahill has had probably the best month of his career for Chelsea and England and he's actually turning into a very good defender. We will never be able to play organized with Luiz in defence. The defensive unit of Terry, Cole, Cahill and Ivanovic looked fantastic in the 3 games they started, the best we looked defensively in a long time, there's no reason for Jose to change it unless he gives some players rest because it's clearly our best and most organized unit. 

The other obvious reason we lost is lack of effectiveness in front of goal, Eto'o and Schurrle could have done it 0-3 after 40 minutes. I think that now that the first loss is in the past, it's time to stop the rotation and build a core to the team that will give us stability. After all the games this season, it's an obvious choice with the exception of Mata or Oscar and Torres or Eto'o.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

wrong thread


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Positional awareness isn't something you just learn overnight, I think, and Luiz is an example of this. That's why I'm worried about Sakho so much. As well as PSG fans saying this, it was evident from Monday's game that he has no tactical and positional awareness.

Skrtel bossed it though, so here's hoping Rodgers goes forward with an Agger/Skrtel partnership.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sakho opened the space for the second goal, but you can't really compliment Skrtel for being a beast and criticise Sakho for that. Look back through the first half and you'll see Skrtel chase Bony, only to get nowhere near him and leave a gap a few times. Sakho's play happened to lead to a goal and wasn't great play while Skrtel also had a couple of goal saving efforts, but let's not pretend he's the devil and Skrtel is an angel.

As for Aspas, he shouldn't have been the one brought on. He's a striker, and he doesn't look comfortable dropping really deep into midfield. We were losing control already and someone like Alberto would have been better.

On that, Alberto scored a hat-trick for the U21s in a win over Sunderland. Ilori, Kelly, Ibe and Sterling, who also scored, all started.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Manchester United announce record turnover of £363.2 million for year ending June 30 2013.



but £71m was spent on financing debt


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*That should pay for Messi and Ronaldo next season then :mark:*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Apparently Coutinho's out for around six weeks. They'll miss him. Hopefully they play Aspas in his place :mark:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Suarez is back soon Andy :suarez1

but yeah, Ashley Williams can go eat a dick the cunt. Injuring poor Coutinho like that :jose


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Writing autobiographies seems to be the in-thing to do in football these days. We’ve had autobiographies from the likes of Theo Walcott when he was all of 22, to a highly readable account of Zlatan Ibrahimovic’s rise to stardom in the aptly titled ‘I Am Zlatan’.
> 
> This past week has seen former Premier League referee Mark Halsey’s upcoming autobiography Added Time get serialised in the The Sun. The contents of this autobiography invoke memories very familiar to the incidents surrounding the infamous Calciopoli scandal.
> 
> Excerpts from Halsey’s book have revealed that the referee who officiated games in the Premier League for 14 years was on texting terms with former Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson and even accepted a holiday for himself and his wife from Chelsea manager Jose Mourinho.
> 
> Halsey has quickly come out to defend himself, and stated that his relationships with these managers were strictly off the field and whenever he ‘would step over the white line, managers knew there were no favours. Players and managers would not respect you if you gave decisions based on friendship’.
> 
> The Premier League has not yet made any official comments about this issue, but has responded by saying it does not encourage referees to socialise with managers and players. But whether it prohibits it altogether is something that has been left unsaid.
> 
> Fans of the Italian game are all too familiar with this story. In fact for the past few years, they have been trying to put an era of referees fraternizing with club officials and managers firmly behind them. It is interesting then to see what sort of action if any the Premier League decides to take.
> 
> The 2006 Calciopoli scandal is often misconstrued by the international media as a match-fixing issue. But it isn’t and was never was a case of matches being fixed. In fact, it was a system of influence and mild favours rather than one of blatantly pre-deciding the outcome of a match.
> 
> Juventus were the ones who suffered the biggest punishment as their since disgraced club director Luciano Moggio was believed to have had a network of influential contacts that he had established amongst not just the referees but also the referee designators, after investigators produced hours of tapped phone calls.
> 
> These were referees who like Halsey had been treated to dinner and other exclusive treatment by Juventus among other clubs. The likes of Milan and Fiorentina were also found guilty of having similar contacts in place. The Italian federation acted on this information and sent Juve down to Serie B and charged several other clubs.
> 
> But what of the Premier League? It has been revealed that Halsey refused to accept a £50,000 pay-off upon his retirement, a sum which also contractually prohibits you from revealing inside information. A traditional Italian omerta if you will. In fact, the Premier League even tried to block the book from this book seeing the light of day.
> 
> Furthermore, Halsey also reveals that he asked Sir Alex Ferguson for a personal favour and asked him to speak out when his colleague Mark Clattenburg was accused of racism by Chelsea. If this is indeed true, can it not be assumed that Halsey was on rather good terms with Ferguson?
> 
> As Ed Maylon points out in his article, these revelations should be of concern to football fans in this country. We are all well acquainted with ‘Fergie time’ and while it may be presumptuous to suggest that this was due to the influence the knighted Scot had over referees, let it not be forgotten that for years the so-called decisions in Juve’s favour were equally questionable.
> 
> Would it hurt the Premier League’s integrity to come out with a proper response and launch an investigation into just how many of their officials are indeed associated with players and managers in some way or the other? These are questions that football fans deserve an answer to.


interesting piece from http://tifosidicalcio.wordpress.com/


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Continuo definitely out? May change my prediction


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Weird, Moyes was saying that Rooney could be a United 'great' when he should be one already, he's 27 for crying out loud not some rising star.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oh God no, not Phil. :jose :jose :jose


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Tobit said:


> Weird, Moyes was saying that Rooney could be a United 'great' when he should be one already, he's 27 for crying out loud not some rising star.


If he wasn't such a cunt he'd already be considered one, he's certainly done enough on the pitch.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ashley Williams sucks


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*All the Liverpool fans' reaction to Williams now is rather amusing after their reaction to him when he smashed the ball into RVP's face and tried to murder him.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

perhaps if Coutinho didnt decide to dive in the air when the tackle came in he wouldnt be injured :terry


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The difference is that RVP is a giant asshole, whereas Phil is just a child who was kicked in the balls. :kobe


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Are people expecting Ashley Williams not to be a cunt? Born in Wolverhampton and captains Wales. Says it all. #trufax


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> The difference is that RVP is a giant asshole, *whereas Phil is just a child who was kicked in the balls.* :kobe


That Ashley Williams is a twat, I know he should be kicking balls out of football but not _those_ balls. He could've killed the lad. :fergie


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Aaron Ramsey is better than any central midfielder on your squad.

Ramsey. :ass


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Next week is going mint


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra

Valencia Carrick Fellaini Welbeck

Rooney

RVP​
Is the team I hope to see at the Etihad. If we play Giggs or even Kagawa on the left we'll be playing into their hands, City's high line is crazy at times, I was watching some of the Plzen game and even at 0-0 they would at times have all 10 players in the opposition half. Obviously they'll play us differently and it wont be easily exploited as it has been by Cardiff/Hull now that Kompany's back, but we need pace to counter them, we killed them doing that last season. I'd be happy enough with any of Welbeck/Nani/Young.

Smalling will probably start ahead of Rafael, who it's probably too early for which is a shame. Seeing Valencia and Rooney in form is a huge boost, they've been excellent in this fixture over the last two years.

I really fancied this before I saw Kompany was back, right now I'd probably settle for a draw. A loss would put a lot of pressure on us over the next few weeks.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Draw away to City would be a great result. Welbeck starts every derby if he's fit. Or at least he should do. That's probs our best team right now. Rafael has to start if he's fit. Don't want Smalling or Jones at RB. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Aguero on Usain Bolt: "He is not good enough to play for City, but I think he would have a good chance of getting into the United team."


shots fired

for some context, kun and bolt filmed an advert for puma. it's fucking terrible, shock horror. a jamaican glory hunter and an argie GOAT


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

if Giggs starts vs City I may well cry. It'll likely be Welbeck, though could possibly see Nani playing there.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...gher-will-wear-off-and-then-what-8827984.html

:smashit


its not as if he is bitter....:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...gher-will-wear-off-and-then-what-8827984.html
> 
> :smashit
> 
> 
> its not as if he is bitter....:lmao





> it is still difficult to shake the sense of Keys as English football broadcasting's deposed king in exile


"King in exile" :lmao Fuck sake.

Wouldn't be surprised if he came up with that line.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sky shouldn't have woken the dragon.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I know why andy left but why did keys? was he buthurt that his bud left?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

keys went because of the same reason that gray left


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He'll smash things at Al Jazeera.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Keys' head looks far too big for his body in that picture.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Richard Keys, failed winger. :carra


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/everton/10323824/England-and-Everton-star-Ross-Barkley-evokes-memories-of-footballs-bygone-era.html



> When Barkley was surprisingly called up for the recent World Cup qualifiers, Steven Gerrard shredded club rivalry to become a mentor. Regardless of affiliations, the England captain knows a natural successor when he sees one.
> “Steven Gerrard spoke to me a lot on England duty,” said Barkley. “I sat next to him on the coach and he gave me loads of advice.
> "He said that the big hitters are going to be looking at me and linked with me but that the main thing is I stay with the club I’m at, the team I support and the team I love, which is Everton. I love Everton and all I think about is playing for Everton.


Pls don't break my heart, Boss Barkley. I've barely gotten over our Wayne.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So Mourinho has said that BOSSCAR is his number 10 and Mata has to basically try to dislodge him or adapt as he wants him to (right wing). Oscar has been our best player tbh, so I can't disagree with this. The boy has so much potential when it comes to that role and works hard for the team, something I must say Mata does not do.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> So Mourinho has said that BOSSCAR is his number 10 and Mata has to basically try to dislodge him or adapt as he wants him to (right wing). Oscar has been our best player tbh, so I can't disagree with this. The boy has so much potential when it comes to that role and works hard for the team, something I must say Mata does not do.


I'm guessing that De Bruyne isn't going to get games if Matta is playing from the right then. We'll take him in January. :sturridge


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Is it crazy for me to think that if we stick around the top of the table and Mata's relationship with Mou continues to deteriorate to a point that we might be a good shout for him if he does end up leaving :side:


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> So Mourinho has said that BOSSCAR is his number 10 and Mata has to basically try to dislodge him or adapt as he wants him to (right wing). Oscar has been our best player tbh, so I can't disagree with this. The boy has so much potential when it comes to that role and works hard for the team, something I must say Mata does not do.


LOL, Mata being played out wide means he needs to provide cover in that flank. Ivanovic gonna get raped on the counter.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BkB Hulk said:


> I'm guessing that De Bruyne isn't going to get games if Matta is playing from the right then. We'll take him in January. :sturridge


You have SLICK VIC. Stop being greedy.



Hank Scorpio said:


> *Is it crazy for me to think* that if we stick around the top of the table and Mata's relationship with Mou continues to deteriorate to a point that we might be a good shout for him if he does end up leaving :side:


Yes.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/everton/10323824/England-and-Everton-star-Ross-Barkley-evokes-memories-of-footballs-bygone-era.html
> 
> 
> 
> Pls don't break my heart, Boss Barkley. I've barely gotten over our Wayne.























> You never know how long you are going to be with a club, but I can see myself ending my career at Everton. -Arteta












It's inevitable. ique2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I still think in terms of raw footballing ability, Oscar is arguably our best player. Hazard has absurd pace and dribbling ability. Mata can slice out a miracle through ball and great shots. But Oscar is just...... different. Like somehow when the ball is at hes at his feet, he's complete. 

He just 'understands' football in like a xavi or zidane-esque way. He can read the game like few can, almost impossible to tackle, and can close down the best player of the opposing team with ease

Almost unlimited potential. i just hope he realises it


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

@DX

Everton had just finished 17th in the league when Rooney left, his agent is also the biggest shark in the world.

Money talks though, Alan Stubbs, a boyhood blue, left us for Sunderland for bigger wages despite us just qualifying for the Champions League. (He also shares the same agent as Rooney)

Arteta left to pay off some debts. He did not want to move on at all.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arteta could have said anything there. All I noticed was his perfect lego hair.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> @DX
> 
> Everton had just finished 17th in the league when Rooney left, his agent is also the biggest shark in the world.
> 
> Money talks though, Alan Stubbs, a boyhood blue, left us for Sunderland for bigger wages despite us just qualifying for the Champions League. (He also shares the same agent as Rooney)
> 
> Arteta left to pay off some debts. He did not want to move on at all.


#BANTZ mate. 

And holy shit, 17th? DAT :moyes1 magic rite der!


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The thing with Oscar--yes, he works harder than Mata and helps defensively too, but you just cannot leave out a world class player, who has been Chelsea's best player for 2 seasons in a row and tell him to accommodate to a different role. That's heartbreaking for any player, let alone a player who could walk into any team he liked, except Chelsea it seems. But Chelsea is always spoilt for choice, so even if somebody like Mata plays--is it 90 minutes until now?--it doesn't matter. Kinda disgusting to think about it that way.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

People play different positions depending on the circumstance

deal with it

you didnt see drogba bitching and whining when he had to play left back vs barca

I said this a year ago when Oscar was GOATing under DiMatteo and I will say it again, the guy has limitless potential. Benitez kinda brought that to a standstill but i believe if he can keep improving, he will be the best in the premier league and possibly best on earth

The sheer amount of brains and natural ability Oscar has for the game is unbelievable. Hazard and Mata are phenomenal, dont get me wrong, but Oscar is the true jewel.

Hes not as pacy as Hazard, or quite as good at picking out a beauty of a pass as Mata, but considering his age, his tactical awareness is off the charts


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

okay jose.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BkB Hulk said:


> I'm guessing that De Bruyne isn't going to get games if Matta is playing from the right then. We'll take him in January. :sturridge


fuck that, we'll take Mata instead :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Boys boys boys. Why choose? We will take both :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Those posts about Oscar were lovely to read, ReDREDD. :terry1

It's almost like you stole my own feelings about :hendo


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:hendo2


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:kolo1


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

As good as Mata is going forward the stats don't lie that since he and his type have come into our team, defensively we've sucked and have conceded enough, because 2 of the 3 attacking midfielders haven't been working hard enough to recover the ball when we lose it. When AVB was in charge, he told Sturridge and Mata (our first choice wingers in the 4-3-3) to not track back and we got raped hard. At the beginning of last season, RDM let MAZACAR do whatever they wanted and didn't make them feel the need to work hard without the ball and we conceded all the time. We looked a lot better defensively under Rafa, because they were working a lot better without the ball, but we suffered in attack. Mourinho is looking to complete this now, but it will take time. Mata simply has to learn. No matter how good he is in attack and he is world class, Chelsea is a team and he has to play for the team with and without the ball.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> As good as Mata is going forward the stats don't lie that *since he and his type* have come into our team, defensively we've sucked and have conceded enough, because 2 of the 3 attacking midfielders haven't been working hard enough to recover the ball when we lose it. When AVB was in charge, he told Sturridge and Mata (our first choice wingers in the 4-3-3) to not track back and we got raped hard. At the beginning of last season, RDM let MAZACAR do whatever they wanted and didn't make them feel the need to work hard without the ball and we conceded all the time. We looked a lot better defensively under Rafa, because they were working a lot better without the ball, but we suffered in attack. Mourinho is looking to complete this now, but it will take time. Mata simply has to learn. No matter how good he is in attack and he is world class, Chelsea is a team and he has to play for the team with and without the ball.


Racist. :jose

Just admit it's never going to get better than it was with Rafa. :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We could always improve by bringing KING KENNY in :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You missed the Roy step though. :jose


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

so do everyone a favour and sell us Mata :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I didn't want to remind you of those dark days. I'm nice like that, BULK.

@Rush, Mata for Suarez?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

nah, Mata and we won't buy Moses off you when the loan runs out :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You're a greedy man, Rush.

This early game could end up being rather entertaining.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> Arteta left to pay off some debts.


I can see that.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mark Lawrenson said:


> There's no outstanding team in the Premier League at the moment apart from Liverpool. There's no reason why they can't be top for ages yet.


Lawro getting cocky already :kenny


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

did he watch us when Coutinho went off? :downing


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*To be fair no team has looked outstanding so far this season at all.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Villa and Norwich has been a good watch so far.

Norwich have had the majority of the possession but everytime Villa break on the counter they have an excellent scoring chance


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool playing with 4 CB. Rodgers you genius. Ping back Shaw and Clyne and force us to hoof when we run out of ideas. Shaw and Clyne need to have beast games now.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Guzan's had a triffic game in goal for Villa. Fucking Norwich ruining my predictions already though, if I ever see that lad who missed the chance in the 86th minute I'm gonna punch him in the arm


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Agger at LB?

What is this 2010?


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Norwich's defending for the goal. :drake1


----------



## Andre

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not going into details because I'm ill and that performance doesn't warrant a proper review but...Hughton should be on the brink of being sacked now. He has had 3 transfer windows and a £30 million net spend only to undo most of Lambert's good long term work. We play the most boring, lifeless football and look clueless when trying to break down deep lying teams. Not sure what the logic is in trying to play on the counter (first half and most of the time tbh) when we severely lack pace either. If the excuse for such stoic rigidity within off the ball movement is to improve our defending then why do we concede such soft goal's like we did today? Nearly every game the opposition seems to score a goal like that. Ruddy can only do so much by himself and in all reality he deserves a hell of a lot better, if a club who can realistically offer him regular footy (not Chelsea then) comes in for him in January then I really wouldn't begrudge him a move if Mr "credit to the opposition, they have a lot of quality" is still here. Fuck this shit, now I'm going to take out my frustrations on Mozza's ma's cunt for the rest of the weekend. Fuckern warz.

Credit to Guzan btw, but the penno from Snoddy was utter Pork.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Who's the Sheffield United fan on here with the Jose Baxter sig??


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fucking lol @ EPL matches today. 

But who was relevant fixture?


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wanyama is terrible

Same same old, dud half


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We've been very poor. Midfield has looked very lethargic and quite slow. Henderson and Moses have been the standouts when we go forward. Should have had a pen to be honest though. I would bring in Alberto for Aspas.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

First strong Liverpool 2nd half performance this season please.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We don't seem to be able to create much, apart for the times when Moses doesn't end up tackling himself and somehow gets past the fullback.

I really wish Suso was still around. Just a few more days to Suarez anyways. :mark:


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

First non-aimless final third play from us please.
And bring Ramirez on please.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This ref can fuck right off. Blatent pen when Lovren fouled Sturridge not given.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Shock Sessegnon scored. Gave him a ton of confidence too. We were good till the goal then heads dropped. Get Cattermole on for Gardner. Maybe murder Gardner in the dressing room too. For motivation.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EGame said:


> Fucking lol @ EPL matches today.
> 
> But who was relevant fixture?


DAT SIG :wilkins. Who is that?


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


> This ref can fuck right off. Blatent pen when Lovren fouled Sturridge not given.


yeh we got lucky there, let sturridge waltz into the box


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

These fucking referees should face harsher punishments for such blatant mistakes. The worst possible scenario for this guy is that he'll ref some League 1 or league 2 match next weekend, but then he'll be back in the Prem the week after that.

Meanwhile, the pundits will say he's made a blunder there, and it will be forgotten about the next day.

Games shouldn't be decided by fat accountants and dentists trying to run around a football pitch.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> These fucking referees should face harsher punishments for such blatant mistakes. The worst possible scenario for this guy is that he'll ref some League 1 or league 2 match next weekend, but then he'll be back in the Prem the week after that.
> 
> Meanwhile, the pundits will say he's made a blunder there, and it will be forgotten about the next day.
> 
> Games shouldn't be decided by fat accountants and dentists trying to run around a football pitch.



Aktinson is still doing Prem games after his awful mistake last week. Says it all.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yessss, still haven't scored from open play


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Damnnnn


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just turned on my TV. Moses' 'title contenders' losing at home to Soton :brodgers

EDIT: Beaten at home. Goodbye undefeated streak. Only Everton are undefeated now. :martinez


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Now learn to break duds down


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Gerrard needs to be benched next game after that performance. Rodgers got the team wrong from the start though. Southampton deserved to win.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






sunderland


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fucking terrible game..


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That was Woy-esqe Liverpool performance. Long ball after long ball.

And fucking awful.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This is EPL standard at it's finest. 

And not a single entertaining game was seen so far this season.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oh Sunderland.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Is it off?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Is it off?


90% Off Yes


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Baines 1st goal :moyes1










Great result in the end. Not a brilliant performance but these are the games that cost us last season. 

Lukaku got off the mark which is fantastic for him. Hopefully he'll start against Fulham in the cup.

Also, Baines is the best LB on the land. No questions.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's a good thing I was raised on us being shit b/c otherwise I'd be drinking myself to death.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mata not starting? :jones


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Shepard said:


> It's a good thing I was raised on us being shit b/c otherwise I'd be drinking myself to death.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Mata not starting? :jones


Not even in the match-day squad.

Chelsea will win this, but it's such a fucking stupid decision to alienate your best player.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Mata not starting? :jones


not even on the bench



EGame said:


> This is EPL standard at it's finest.
> 
> And not a single entertaining game was seen so far this season.


:banderas


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jose gonna Jose. 

No worries though, unlimited potential Oscar will carry them to victory without a doubt.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EGame said:


> Jose gonna Jose.
> 
> No worries though, unlimited potential Oscar will carry them to victory without a doubt.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


>


:ass


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No David Luiz either. 

soon.jpg


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LMAO @ Abromavich 

y u depressed brah?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> As good as Mata is going forward the stats don't lie that since he and his type have come into our team, defensively we've sucked and have conceded enough, because 2 of the 3 attacking midfielders haven't been working hard enough to recover the ball when we lose it. When AVB was in charge, he told Sturridge and Mata (our first choice wingers in the 4-3-3) to not track back and we got raped hard. At the beginning of last season, RDM let MAZACAR do whatever they wanted and didn't make them feel the need to work hard without the ball and we conceded all the time. We looked a lot better defensively under Rafa, because they were working a lot better without the ball, but we suffered in attack. Mourinho is looking to complete this now, but it will take time. Mata simply has to learn. No matter how good he is in attack and he is world class, Chelsea is a team and he has to play for the team with and *without the ball.*


I think this is also the reason why, if Iniesta/Fabregas/Silva isn't playing, it's almost always Cazorla who gets the nod in the national team over Mata(if he isn't played outwide). Santi maybe just a tiny a notch below Mata in the attacking department but he presses quite well and tirelessly for the ball for a guy his stature.

That or Del Bosque just likes playing the players he's used to/acquainted with, I mean Torres up until recently was sort of like the first-choice striker despite his poor form and how prolific the likes of Negredo, Llorente, and Soldado were.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chelsea WOATING.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well holy shit, just seen some of the results of the fixtures, Everton are the only undefeated team left. :martinez 

And they won the passing with 59& of DAT Ball Posession. :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

#JoseOut
#FailedChelseaCharge
#SaveusRafa


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

#Embarrassmount


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Why is Hazard still starting? Surely after Basel Mourinho should realised the best thing to do is bench the fuck out of him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










:moyes1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hahahaha^ 

He looks as clueless as :moyes1 as a manager anyway :moyes2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

CGS?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

D.A? HANK? RUS? The other Aussie gimp?


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well, there's some unlimited potential Oscar for you, Jose keeping faith in him over Mata because Jose knows best.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sup Moz?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> D.A? HANK? RUS? The other Aussie gimp?


what? you need confirmation that 10 points is more than 9 so Everton being undefeated means sweet fuck all? :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Sup Moz?


How does it feel to be beaten mate? 

With us being unbeaten, I wouldn't understand so figured I'd see how you feel about it. x


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


> what? you need confirmation that 10 points is more than 9 so Everton being undefeated means sweet fuck all? :brodgers


We're going through the season unbeaten :martinez 

TOP OF THE LEAGUE SOON


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> How does it feel to be beaten mate?
> 
> With us being unbeaten, I wouldn't understand so figured I'd see how you feel about it. x


Well.......



Rush said:


> what? you need confirmation that 10 points is more than 9 so Everton being undefeated means sweet fuck all? :brodgers


:draper2


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

JOHN OBI MIKEL!! After years of mis-hits he finally fucking does it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










really is quite a stunning goal

especially considering the guy has never scored one before


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Essien? Wut?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Essien? Wut?


Mikel you racist fuck.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The Mikel goal was :mark: considering he never scored an EPL goal. Everyone congratulated him.

We improved our overall performance in the second half but nothing to write home about. Will take time for the new system to come into full effect. Hazard needs to be benched to send him a message that he's not untouchable. I'd love to see a lot of De Bruyne tbh, guy is good. Oscar is class and continues to justify why Mou perfers him over Mata.

Swindon or whatever midweek. Means game time for the likes of KDB, Willian, Azpi, Mata (probably), Ba etc. Can't wait.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

oscar's corners >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> lampard corners


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> oscar's corners >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> lampard corners


:side: 

Really don't think so. May be slightly better.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


> Mikel you racist fuck.


Close enough Mate :bigron


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™ said:


> :side:
> 
> Really don't think so. May be slightly better.


atleast they kinda ended up IN the box and led to things

lampard just smashes it and flies over


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






Some interesting comments from Mourinho after today's match. I'm a little more assured now after listening to that. I guess this season is going to be one of transition for Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

just like the last 3

where we accumulated 3 trophies

its cool dowg


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










THE INVINCIBLES


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

YES, finally a good win.

:clap Mikel first goal in 6 years


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Really and truly, the FA should just award MIKEL the Premier League trophy and call this season a wrap, as nothing is going to top this. MIKEL has stolen the season and the hearts of every human on earth.


----------



## law_1990

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Manchester derby better be fucking good today. 'Super Sundays' have been shit so far this year.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



law_1990 said:


> Manchester derby better be fucking good today. 'Super Sundays' have been shit so far this year.


Surely no Super Sunday is possibly going to be worse than West Ham vs Southampton.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



law_1990 said:


> Manchester derby better be fucking good today. 'Super Sundays' have been shit so far this year.


Just like every other day EPL has aired.


----------



## law_1990

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> Surely no Super Sunday is possibly going to be worse than West Ham vs Southampton.


Yeah that was pretty grim. My old man is a saints fan and even he fell asleep half way through the 2nd half lol.



EGame said:


> Just like every other day EPL has aired.


Honestly i'm trying not to watch too much football this year. Just my beloved palace and the few 'big matches'. ESPN not being with Sky this year will help a lot (although i'm pissed i've lost my one decent NBA source).


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



law_1990 said:


> Manchester derby better be fucking good today. 'Super Sundays' have been shit so far this year.


2-2 imo


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I want some controversy tomorrow so I'll give it a go.

For once in a Man City-Man u game: Can we please have no offside goals, no hand balls, no dives, no stupid red cards and just a straight 11 v 11 game where the best team wins?

For reference: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12192467-post6529.html


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

yaya 2 go out there and break a leg hopefully

or 22 legs

:brodgers


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I want some controversy tomorrow so I'll give it a go.
> 
> For once in a Man City-Man u game: Can we please have no offside goals, no hand balls, no dives, no stupid red cards and just a straight 11 v 11 game where the best team wins?
> 
> For reference: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12192467-post6529.html


Totally gonna happen :kobe


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Totally gonna happen :kobe


Somebody forgot what happened after that(I Curry I's post) was posted last year

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20020062 

Ironic humor my friend :cool2


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Iago Aspas is a horrible player i don't know what :rodgers saw in him. he's been attrocious everytime i've seen him. Should have just kept Borini.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AJ-Styles said:


> Iago Aspas is a horrible player i don't know what :rodgers saw in him.


:brodgers


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lol aaron rodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arteta is supposed to be in the squad vs Stoke. Hot.

:rodgers >>> :brodgers


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Why did Sunderland let Sessegnon go again?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Quasi Juice said:


> Why did Sunderland let Sessegnon go again?


Because he was shit


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AJ-Styles said:


> Iago Aspas is a horrible player i don't know what :rodgers saw in him. he's been attrocious everytime i've seen him. Should have just kept Borini.


*Is that you Greg? :brodgers*


CGS said:


> Because he was shit


:rodgers


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Assist machine Gabby :gabby


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Di Canio is so out of his depth with this Sunderland job it's scary. On a side-note, the only 0-0 result in the football league....oh Blackburn.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> Really and truly, the FA should just award MIKEL the Premier League trophy and call this season a wrap, as nothing is going to top this. MIKEL has stolen the season and the hearts of every human on earth.












:disdrogba


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Seabs :rodgers :wilkins :bron4 ::allen1 :kobe6


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Man Utd v Man City and PSG v Monaco. HYPE :mark:


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I want some controversy tomorrow so I'll give it a go.
> 
> For once in a Man City-Man u game: Can we please have no offside goals, no hand balls, no dives, no stupid red cards and just a straight 11 v 11 game where the best team wins?
> 
> For reference: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12192467-post6529.html


:terry1


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

GOAL MACHINE RAMBO strikes again. :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> De Gea, Smalling, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Fellaini Young, Welbeck, Rooney
> subs: Amos, Büttner, Evans, Cleverley, Nani, Kagawa, Hernandez.


no rvp enaldo


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

yeah but kolarov more than makes up for it


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Thank God my brother's match is on at the same time. I won't have to watch the slaughtering that's going to take place.

Just check how much we lose by at full-time and move on.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> Thank God my brother's match is on at the same time. I won't have to watch the slaughtering that's going to take place.
> 
> Just check how much we lose by at full-time and move on.


You know you're going to watch.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney's got this.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

RVP suffered a thigh strain - dammit!

Please let Welbeck rise from 3%, surely 4% would suffice? 

I would have also preferred Nani over Young but Young did have a good game away at City last season and was lethal on the counter attack, so I don't mind. No sighting of Giggs again! Has someone kidnapped him since the Liverpool game?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal OF ALL TEAMS raping Stoke on set pieces and tops the league, is this what happens when Mikel scores for Chelsea? The very fabric of the universe has changed.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Foreshadowed said:


> RVP suffered a thigh strain - dammit!
> 
> Please let Welbeck rise from 3%, surely 4% would suffice?
> 
> I would have also preferred Nani over Young but Young did have a good game away at City last season and was lethal on the counter attack, so I don't mind. No sighting of Giggs again! Has someone kidnapped him since the Liverpool game?


His brother is out of town. :moyes1


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not overly concerned about RVP not playing, he's a loss but I'm pretty happy with Welbeck starting. City tend to struggle against pace, and with Young, Welbeck and Valencia we have a lot of it. If Rooney's on form he could set them in. 

Big game Danny brace plz.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Arsenal OF ALL TEAMS raping Stoke on set pieces and tops the league, is this what happens when Mikel scores for Chelsea? The very fabric of the universe has changed.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Arsenal OF ALL TEAMS raping Stoke on set pieces and tops the league, is this what happens when Mikel scores for Chelsea? *The very fabric of the universe has changed.*


This was bought up in the SB as well :lmao. The league is broken! Arsenal are top, We are in the champo league position and guys like Ramsey are playing well :jones. I blame Fergie retiring


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

AGUEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Martin Tyler.jpg


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

There is obviously a glitch in the matrix. We need to take a picture of this moment before Arsenal topple down and begin their usual battle for 4th, this year with the likes of Tottenham and Liverpool.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lollll united


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney's not gonna last 90 minutes.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

City deserve to be 1-0 up, United have yet to turn up and someone should tell them. Valencia has been absolutely terrible. Credit to City, they've been superb and have created some great chances.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

kun is unplayable when he's on form. you give him space, he'll bring others into it. you play him tight, he'll muscle/burst past and score. fantastic player.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOLCHESTER UNITED

Average manager making them play like an average team.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

YAYA WITH THEM FANTASY POINTS

KOFF MOYIEST YER GINGER TWAT


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

the minute we started smalling, I knew we were half way to losing this.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I seriously lolllll at united


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

City have been superb, utterly outplayed United. Valenica's tracking of Kolarov has been woeful.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Disgraceful first half performance. Deserve to be 2-0 down. Quality on the wings and minus RVP is nowhere near what it should be.*


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes out.


----------



## Mikey Damage

#MoyesIn

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Like I said in the chatbox, this is a standard Everton at Anfield performance when Moyes was in charge. 

Definition of a shithouse, he would have been happy to just not lose.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fucking atrocious first half, worst team performance for a long time. I know United played awful at Anfield but this tops that, all the United players (except for Rooney who has tried) have been pathetic. The game plan of trying to get City on the counter has failed miserably from the very start. United have looked so fragile at the back and in midfield and on the attack they've looked like a bunch of zombies.

Welbeck has the touch of Bambi, Valencia has been in the pocket of Kolarov... yes Kolarov! Valencia was completely at fault also for the first goal where he didn't track his man and Smalling had to defend against two players. Great finish by Kun though who has been an absolute beast so far.

Young though has been sickening to watch, just down right poor and inexcusable for someone with his experience in the Premier League. All he does is run slow... slow... slow down more... shall I accelerate...? No... go slow... shall I go through the player? If you think you're a ghost sure... okay... I will... oh wait... YOU'RE NOT A FUCKING GHOST... and then gives away the ball! His crossing has been diabolical, hasn't been dangerous at all.

The movement has been shocking, no one making any creative runs or creative passes. This game is crying out for Kagawa but he'd probably be shifted out to the left anyway when he should be playing centrally. Nani needs to also come on for Young after his pathetic final 15 minutes in that first half.

The game reminds me of the 2011/2012 game away at City where we started with an out-of-form Park and a 37 year old Giggs. Rooney was isolated in that game like he is here and we didn't create anything and nothing worked due to our poor, slow style. I wasn't surprised how poorly we did back then but I am here as we have some young, energetic players on the pitch up front and they've played static zombie football. Fellaini has been non-existent and Carrick hasn't had a chance today. Smalling, Ferdinand and Evra has been so poor at the back.

To sum it up - Valencia had United's first shot after 42 minutes and it was awful.

Pick it up!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> Like I said in the chatbox, this is a standard Everton at Anfield performance when Moyes was in charge.
> 
> Definition of a shithouse, he would have been happy to just not lose.


But Moyes had a good record against Citeh (even in their sugar daddy era) with Everton though didn't he?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> #MoyesIn





Le Nature Garçon said:


> Moyes out.


Moyes shake it all about :moyes2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> But Moyes had a good record against Citeh (even in their sugar daddy era) with Everton though didn't he?


he's facing a manager who wants to attack though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> Like I said in the chatbox, this is a standard Everton at Anfield performance when Moyes was in charge.
> 
> Definition of a shithouse, he would have been happy to just not lose.


its also a standard united performance at city, apart from giggs not starting


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You put your left Moyes in :moyes2


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> Moyes shake it all about :moyes2


Green light wins the internet :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

United are a fairly average side with a fairly average manager :moyes2



Green Light said:


> Moyes shake it all about :moyes2


:lmao kenny, get this man a membership. chatbox would be gold.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes in being embarrassed in a derby shocker :lmao


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

for gods sake. WHATRUDOINGUNITED!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

3-0 :banderas but who was defense? /egame


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Please stop conceding.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Its okay. cleverly's warming up.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

lolmoyeslol


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

4-0!!!!

DAT RAPE!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez :martinez


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The Gloryhunting Man Utd Fans will be supporting City now


----------



## MyWord

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Really should have put Cleverly on earlier. Not sure even he could turn 4 - 0 around.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LMAO

I said before the season started that United won't get Top4.

I stand by that prediction.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

United getting seriously embarrassed here.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

McFly seems to know his shit as far as Moyes goes.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*












> “I think it is different preparing a Manchester United team to face him rather than an Everton one. With United it doesn’t matter who we are facing, we are out there to win.


:moyes1

How quickly time changes yer ginger twat xxx


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah, United have been playing horribly the entire game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This is a far, far worse performance than the 1-6.

We've done nothing even remotely average in this game. Terrible in every aspect. Young probably put in the worst performance I've ever seen from a United player.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*




















:carrick


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

City just look so immense with Kompany in the team. They look dangerous everytime they get the ball, too.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> LMAO
> 
> I said before the season started that United won't get Top4.
> 
> I stand by that prediction.


I said Moyes would be sacked before Christmas. That prediction is looking good :brodgers


----------



## O Fenômeno

Damn this is sad...this is worst than seeing them win the title. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fergie is coming out of retirement. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

As bad as we've been, City would beat just about anyone when Kompany, Toure and Aguero play like this.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Dat Kompany run, hell of a player. Citeh are here to stay.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Not overly concerned about RVP not playing, he's a loss but I'm pretty happy with Welbeck starting. City tend to struggle against pace, and with Young, Welbeck and Valencia we have a lot of it. If Rooney's on form he could set them in.
> 
> Big game Danny brace plz.


:hayden3


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Is there a typo on the score board???

:faint::shocked::faint::sad:


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Kompany such a massive difference.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Not overly concerned about RVP not playing, he's a loss but I'm pretty happy with Welbeck starting. City tend to struggle against pace, and with Young, Welbeck and Valencia we have a lot of it. If Rooney's on form he could set them in.
> 
> Big game Danny brace plz.


:banderas 

United has been slower than a wet week out there. Navas has burned them time after time.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

it's a shame bobby was such a shit manager, he's certainly no david moyes.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes out?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

SACKED IN THE MORNING


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The worst thing is that Moyes has done nothing other than bring on Clev. It's like he doesn't even give a shit. One more game like this and he should get sacked. Period.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Damn good goal by Rooney..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rooney scored? Yay! :side:


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Aguero just bagged me a shit ton of FF points.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ashes11 said:


> Kompany such a massive difference.


This.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Cmon Cardiff you had one job.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

its depressing when our best playing on the day, and the one putting in the most effort, is the one who wants out. Cant understand why Young keeps getting games, absolutely awful, Januzaj and Zaha should even be starting games ahead of him. We need Rafael back, smalling doesnt look as convincing.

glad we were fucking about in the summer now, instead of putting in proper bids :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

"Disgusting by City, continuing to score after 3-0 and trying to really embarass United. Do they have no respect for United's morale and reputation?" /theresurrection

Pretty tepid performance with no real creativity or spark. Rafael's absence really was telling in terms of how little threat we offered on either wing and when it came to how predictable United's approach was in terms of aimlessly moving the ball without a clear end product. City undid United expertly on the break and just looked a class above throughout. I'll laugh at the inevitable media explosion afterwards where people will act like United never got dicked under Ferguson mind you.

The defence really was shocking today, especially for each goal. Cliff Richard could make a better defence for Wired for Sound than what United achieved today. Christ on a bike.

Oh well, onto the next game. Considerably outplayed in every area of the pitch, didn't show enough resolve or quality to deserve to win the match. No complaints.

Liverpool game in mid week becomes even more gigantic on the back of this result, especially in terms of a strong reaction and performance.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*BUT HOW COULD THIS HAPPEN?! I DONT UNDERSTAND, WITH PLAYERS LIKE DONNY WOLBOCK LEADING THE LINE HOW COULD SUCH A CATASTROPHE OCCUR?!!?*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

If United lose against Liverpool in midweek then the pitchforks will be out.

2 defeats to Liverpool and embarrassed in the Manchester derby before October..


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

5 Premier League games in, 2 losses. I know United have had a hard fixture for the start but the lack of creativity in the last 3 games (Chelsea, Liverpool, Palace) and once again today has been highlighted and needs serious addressing. Not just that but the performance today and against Liverpool was down right abysmal. No fighting spirit from the players (apart from Rooney today), no spark, no pace and no creativity. We haven't even scored from open play since the opening day... questions need to be asked and things need to change!

After United's excellent performance again Leverkusen they put in this diabolical performance. Some of the worst defending you'll ever see. Smalling was hopeless, Ferdinand was so sloppy today and Evra did his usual jog back routine when he was so far up the pitch. Vidic was our only competent defender today and saved United from going 5-0 down.

After a poor first half, the United team came out like a bunch of zombies and conceded two sloppy goals - just let City get behind the defence with absolute ease. No one tracking, no one picking up their man. Credit to City though, they fully deserved to go 4-0 up and United showed nothing in all areas of the pitch. Carrick did supply some beautiful passes but nothing came of them and he was constantly being closed down and Fellaini was awful, just offered nothing especially when he went forward where all he did was commit fouls. In the first 55-60 minutes, United's midfield and defence took a battering.

Young had one of the worst performances I have seen in a United shirt; so so poor, Rooney did try and was our best player by far on the pitch and scored an absolutely perfect free kick, Welbeck was sluggish and slow when on the ball and Valencia did improve second half but no where near his best. 

Moyes should also answer some questions - like why did he only bring on Cleverley and once again leave Nani, Kagawa and Chicharito on the bench? Even going 4-0 down, it was only 50 odd minutes in, make a change! Don't sit on your hands looking depressed because your tactics aren't working. Do something! React! Cleverley did an alright job when he came on but we needed someone who could offer that danger in the final third and the three names I have mentioned do offer that. Mind-boggling decision and I have no idea why Moyes didn't make anymore changes... just gave up! 

This was definitely worst than the 1-6 two seasons ago as United lacked heart and passion in this one. Only when City got the 4th goal and sat back did United try and play but still, on the wings and in the final third, United showed nothing. Besides the Rooney goal, United had three good chances and that was it. The spark needs to be found quick and the fire needs to be reignited!

Time to bring CAPTAIN RAFA, Evans, Nani, Chicharito and EVIL KAGAWA back into the team.

Time for the players and the club to respond or as they love to put it... _"to bounce back!"_ on Wednesday against Liverpool.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EGame said:


> *BUT HOW COULD THIS HAPPEN?! I DONT UNDERSTAND, WITH PLAYERS LIKE DONNY WOLBOCK LEADING THE LINE HOW COULD SUCH A CATASTROPHE OCCUR?!!?*


:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

RedCafe is a joy to read right now.


----------



## Rising

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That was awful performance anyway City played really well and deserved to win thier forward players were great so was Company 


Anyway coming back to United I think we should surely have Chicharito start the game when RVP is not playing Wellbeck passing or shooting is not good and also I think we should start with Cleverley/cleverly in midfield 

I was really annoyed with manager not making changes only 1 substitute he used if I am not wrong


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rising said:


> That was awful performance anyway City played really well and deserved to win thier forward players were great so was Company
> 
> 
> Anyway coming back to United I think we should surely have Chicharito start the game when RVP is not playing Wellbeck passing or shooting is not good and also *I think we should start with Cleverley/cleverly in midfield*
> 
> I was really annoyed with manager not making changes only 1 substitute he used if I am not wrong


Two Cleverley's... would that still be an advantage for United?

I'll laugh if Moyes comes out and says that was the best he's seen United play (as he did at Anfield).


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> RedCafe is a joy to read right now.


the entire young thread is pretty brilliant. also;



> Class act today. A shame he blazed that chance over. Could easily have even a cheeky. 4-3 on any other day where we weren't getting reamed in the pipes.
> 
> He had his head piece yanked off twice by scrappy defending and I'd be going full Holyfield on anyone scratching at my headwound like that so fair play to him.


Where do you expect us to finish this season?



> City arent all that either. We made them look world beaters today.





> 1st by 8 points.


:banderas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes looks like he has been crying during this interview :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

A venture onto any club's forum will only result in an endless sea of inept wankers exhibiting worrying stupidity.

The Cafe is utter balls however.


----------



## Cotmas

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rising said:


> TI think we should start with *Cleverley/cleverly* in midfield


:russo

Edit:Fucking ninja'd.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> RedCafe is a joy to read right now.





> We were semi competent after we went 4-0 down and City took the foot off the gas.
> 
> Though that's a bit like being the rapist who drives his victim home afterwards.


:lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

weaintgotnohistory is pretty great

fairly unbiased chelsea site. when we suck, they deal with it

also there's a running joke where whenever we get linked to a player, someone has to ask "sure hes good, but can he play in the pivot?"


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The utter worst are those people who reside on forums with a maximum of 50 people and who use their notority to act the proverbial tit when it comes to contentious affairs. The amount of small minded idiots I've seen discuss issues like pricing and standing astounds me.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I hope Seabs hasn't topped himself, then he wouldn't see the consolatory rep I left for him :hayden3 :banderas 




:vince5


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Green Light why aren't you premium already?


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Why no Kagawa? WHY...


----------



## Rising

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Foreshadowed said:


> Two Cleverley's... would that still be an advantage for United?
> 
> I'll laugh if Moyes comes out and says that was the best he's seen United play (as he did at Anfield).





Cotmas said:


> :russo
> 
> Edit:Fucking ninja'd.


I meant Carrick/Cleverley in midfield


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wednesday will be interesting.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

the return of SUAREZ right?


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

If we have no RVP or kagawa you're winning it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> the return of SUAREZ right?












yes


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


>


SOON.

:moyes1


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No need to panic guys, on Wednesday we'll play...
































...Valencia and Young again


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Kompany is tremendous. Game changer. 

First 20 minutes of City was probably the best football I've seen so far this season. Nice performance.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> No need to panic guys, on Wednesday we'll play...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Valencia and Young again


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> No need to panic guys, on Wednesday we'll play...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Valencia and Young again



giggs has had a rest for a few games, should be raring to go....:side:


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What a shitty performance. It can be summed up with the image that United were bringing on the ultimate game changer in Tom Cleverley when 3-0 down. I bet City were shaking in their boots.

I agree with the others who said this was worse than the 6-1. First half performance was just spectacularly bad. Thoroughly disagree with the guy who said Moyes should get sacked if we lose to Liverpool. We're not Chelsea, we need to keep a manager for longer than six months.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Rising

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well to early to even think for change of manager we had tough matches and with Alex being the helm for 26 years it suddenly tough for another manger to instill his style 
Anyway I hope in next match line up will be
Gea
Rafael-Vidic-Ferdinand/Evans-Evra
Valencia/Zaha- Carrick-Cleverly-Nani
Rooney
Hernandez-


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just reread the last few pages and didn't see anything about sacking him? xxx


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I was really impressed with the football city played, awesome stuff, and Vinny and Yaya were immense, we look so average without big Vin in the team, still need a class CB for him to play with/cover when injured, but the boys look so much more positive under Pele-Genie.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes still questioning the fixture list is all kinds of pathetic. His team selections, tactics & substitutions are very questionable to say the least. The defending for United though in all four goals was pretty shambolic.

That's not trying to take anything away from City because they were superb.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fair play to city, they blew us to pieces. Toure in that first half hour was brilliant in setting the tone for them.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

From RedCafe on Ashley Young...




> I'm starting to get physical pains in my chest
> and stomach when I think about him being on
> the pitch.



:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Gets kicked in the nuts.

Ends up being out for six weeks in a sling.

The club is cursed.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Need a reaction on Wednesday, absolutely vital. That game wasn't that important to me until now.

Time to start seeing some different players on a regular basis too. Evans, Nani, Januzaj, Kagawa and Hernandez in particular. Get them involved ffs.

Disgraceful performance today, some individual performances were more damning than others but overall you can't get too carried away. We had some mares under Ferguson, but we always reacted well to them. And to be fair to City, they were absolutely mesmerising today. When Kompany, Toure and Aguero are at their best they're as good as anyone in the world in their positions. Today all 3 were at their best. We were never winning that game.

Need to get that out of our minds ASAP. 

Lindegaard

Rafael Ferdinand Evans Fabio

Nani Anderson Cleverley Januzaj

Kagawa

Hernandez​
Is what I'd like to see against Liverpool. Will probably see nothing like that.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Team vs United on Wednesday

Ten others

Suarez​
Better luck next year, chaps.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™ said:


> From RedCafe on Ashley Young...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


There was a United fan on another forum who said he had to take Monday off work as a result of the 1-6 defeat. :barry


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> Thank God my brother's match is on at the same time. *I won't have to watch the slaughtering that's going to take place.*
> 
> Just check how much we lose by at full-time and move on.


And thankfully I didn't.

4-1, Christ. I'll assume the performance was as spineless as the team selection from that bug-eyed fucking cunt.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Not even that mad about the result. I guess because City would have beat us even if we played well. They were unbelievably good today in every area. Kompany was unplayable and Yaya and Aguero were unreal. Doesn't excuse that performance though but at least City took pity and settled at 4-0. And they did. They could have had more than 4 if they kept going for more goals. Decided to play attack vs defence and school us at that too. Oh well. 7 points from the first 5 was the minimum I thought we needed so at least we got that. Many teams will go to Anfield and Etihad and lose this season. No need to overreact too much. We got outclassed. Been outclassed before and still won titles. I don't think we will this season but we'll still be there come the last 5 games. Just gotta forgot about it and buck our ideas up now. Nice run of games coming up now to start building some form and momentum.

I'll be suprised if Young starts again for a while. Nowhere near good enough right now. Valencia too but I suspect he's safer. Not like the lack of quality on our wings wasn't noticeable to Stevie Wonder during the summer mind. Fellaini was a disgrace today also. Saw him play like that last season for Everton when they were getting put to the sword and he just gave up and was equally disgraceful. Think it was Wigan in the Cup. Can sympathise with Smalling a bit because he's not a RB and he just doesn't work there. Who knew we needed more cover at RB if Rafael ever got injured. Hard to have seen that one coming tbf. Where the fuck is that RB we signed anyway? Surely a natural RB is gotta be better than insisting that Smalling can play RB. Moyes called Rooney "outstanding today" in his post match which is cause for concern. He wasn't the worst but I wouldn't say he played well. A lot of sloppy balls. Good goal at least. Only player I thought played well was Cleverley who at least looked to be trying when he came on which is more than can be said for the rest of them. Evra lets players go so often it's downright offensive to his teammates. 

Liverpool match isn't a must win because it's the League Cup and I doubt both teams will be playing first XI's. I'd like to see a semi first choice team though and really go for the win. Amused by the idea of Moyes being sacked anytime soon also btw. Give 2 of Zaha/Januzaj/Nani a start for the next 2 games. Start Hernandez, Cleverley and Kagawa in midweek. Play Fabio at RB if Rafael isn't fit. Anyone but Smalling at RB. Move him back to CB with Evans for Liverpool. *



EGame said:


> *BUT HOW COULD THIS HAPPEN?! I DONT UNDERSTAND, WITH PLAYERS LIKE DONNY WOLBOCK LEADING THE LINE HOW COULD SUCH A CATASTROPHE OCCUR?!!?*


*bayernvsbarca.jpg

:jose*


Green Light said:


> I hope Seabs hasn't topped himself, then he wouldn't see the consolatory rep I left for him :hayden3 :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :vince5


*Let's talk about it more in the chatbox mate

:grant*


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Di Canio sacked. Bit harsh so early in the season.*


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Parison Sapphire said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao












<follows>


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Dat Holyhoe :lmao :lmao :lmao 

As for Piers yeah I saw that earlier as well and meant to post it :lmao. Gold

Edit

Wait. Di Canio is gone? Why isn't this highlighted more? The dude was a mess of a man manager at the club but it's kinda harsh to get rid of him after only a month of the new season beginning. Plus we play Sunderland next week and now with a new manager they will no doubt Boss


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Di Canio :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


>


I presume someone has tweeted his this, the two face fuck knuckle of a Cunt...


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sacking a manager this early into a season is silly but hardly shocking nowadays


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Obviously more to this sacking than just results when you get this kind of reaction...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Incoming wordly Sunderland performance against us.

Who's tipped to take over?


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Di Canio sacked. Bit harsh so early in the season.*





Hank Scorpio said:


> Incoming wordly Sunderland performance against us.
> 
> Who's tipped to take over?





Donnacha said:


> *The club is cursed.*


It really is beyond any doubt that it is.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

How the fuck did BIG PHIL end up in a sling? Did he get kicked so hard in the balls that he broke his elbow?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I think the only place Di Canio was taking Sunderland was down. Maybe early, but he honestly is not a good manager.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lloris :lmao

Di Canio was just a terrible man manager at Sunderland. It's clear he believed in tough love which can be good. But it was WAY to tough and in the end lost the respect of the players very quick. I still think he should have been given at least another month


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sunderland are probably still pretty content with what Di Canio done, they were a sinking stone under MON and there really weren't many guys who would have provided the shot in the arm Di Canio did at the end of the season. It was always going to end in disaster, shame because he's great entertainment. I'd imagine there's more to it than results, if its strictly results based then it's very harsh.


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Not overly concerned about RVP not playing, he's a loss but I'm pretty happy with Welbeck starting. City tend to struggle against pace, and with Young, Welbeck and Valencia we have a lot of it. If Rooney's on form he could set them in.
> 
> Big game Danny brace plz.


IMPLYING RVP ISN'T THE WHOLE FUCKING TEAM


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Jigsaw said:


> IMPLYING RVP ISN'T THE WHOLE FUCKING TEAM


He's not.

Rafael on the other hand...


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> He's not.
> 
> Rafael on the other hand...


So United struggled to keep possession and create any chances/score because Rafael was missing?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Jigsaw said:


> So United struggled to keep possession and create any chances/score because Rafael was missing?


Yes.

Would have won 3-1 with him. Nailed on.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

But but but.... GOAT Danny Welbeck?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just heard on MOTD2 that McCarthy, RDM, AVB and Di Canio have lost their jobs after losing to West Brom. Guess who United are playing next week.

:moyes2


Edit: :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Ruckus said:


> Just heard on MOTD2 that McCarthy, RDM, AVB and Di Canio have lost their jobs after losing to West Brom. Guess who United are playing next week.
> 
> :moyes2
> 
> 
> Edit: :lmao


this is amazing


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm just throwing this name out there for Sunderland manager...

Bob Bradley.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I hope sunderland take MON back so he isn't the next Irish manager

People may say it's too early to sack Moyes, but the early warning signs of him not going to be able to make it are there. Cut your losses early I say


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Martin O'Neil to be next Man United manager.

:terry


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hey Shep, remember when you told us Di Canio wouldn't be sacked this year? :kolo1


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> Fergie is coming out of retirement.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


To manage Sunderland.

And in other news, Barca finish a game with less possession brodgers), Arsenal are top of the league and pummeled *fucking Stoke City* with set-pieces, Ramsey is a goal machine, Balo misses a pen, and Mikel has scored for Chelsea. The world is about to end.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Bought 14 players in, was part of a major overhaul and got 5 games. Christ.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Bet Moyes regrets taking the United job now. If he'd waited, he could've managed Sunderland.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silverthorn said:


> Bet Moyes regrets taking the United job now. If he'd waited, he could've managed Sunderland.


Considering Sunderland is United's dumping ground, he could have been only a decade from managing players he had sold to United from Everton too.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Balotelli missed, Mikel scored....shiiiieet


----------



## CGS

DX-HHH-XD said:


> To manage Sunderland.
> 
> And in other news, Barca finish a game with less possession brodgers), Arsenal are top of the league and pummeled *fucking Stoke City* with set-pieces, Ramsey is a goal machine, Balo misses a pen, and Mikel has scored for Chelsea. The world is about to end.


Again I blame Fergie retiring. His retirement simply broke football


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Martin O'Neil to be next Man United manager.
> 
> :terry


Based on the Man U manager selection policy moyes2), if his luck hadn't so spectacularly ran out at Sunderland I think he would have been in the picture when Fergie retired.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Looks like a regular Friday night for Nasri.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

there's no shame in being fabulous


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> But but but.... GOAT Danny Welbeck?


DONNY WOLBOCK.



DX-HHH-XD said:


> To manage Sunderland.
> 
> And in other news, Barca finish a game with less possession brodgers), Arsenal are top of the league and pummeled *fucking Stoke City* with set-pieces, Ramsey is a goal machine, Balo misses a pen, and Mikel has scored for Chelsea. The world is about to end.


Wow! Crazy week of football. Balo missed a pen?! The day would inevitably arrive anyway :mario. Barca finished a game with less possession since 2008 :brodgers. Mikel scoring and Balo missing a pen are the highlights for me.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sunderland finally did it, Di Canio was out of his depth in the PL and shouldn't have been given the job in the first place.

Next Manager odds (Sky Sports)

Roberto Di Matteo 8/11
Gus Poyet 11/2
Tony Pulis 7/1
Alex McLeish 8/1
Steve McClaren 16/1
Kevin Ball 20/1
Ole Gunnar Solskjaer 25/1
Gianfranco Zola 40/1
Other Notable long-shots: Stuart Pearce 50/1, Martin O'Neil 66/1 (lol), Giovanni Trapattoni 100/1

Poyet plays good football and he has some coaching experience in the Premier League.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

would lol if it was pulis


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Why? He's a good manager and proven he can keep a squad with limited quality in the league.*


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's obvious Sunderland need a manager who is both youthful and has tremendous talent.

:kean


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

SHEP 4 SUNDAHLUND MANAGER.

Would mark if it was Solskjaer though. Unlikely however.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So apparently Flamini said to Marc Wilson yesterday, "Do it again and I'll blind you." This was after Wilson had shoved Wilshere four times.

Signing of the season.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

On the surface it looks harsh to sack Paolo but if he's lost the dressing room then idk. 6 months is not enough time to judge a manager, especially one who kept us up. With the way he went about (and he was naive in his methods with how rigid he was in his desire to play 442. Fundamentally he has a good idea of how to play if he has the right team), he needed some results to point to. More than a win against MK Dons anyway. Games against Fulham and Arsenal could have went very different, for example. Astounding lack of knowledge shown by the media (nationals anyway) in regards to our set up. Guess they were too busy having to constantly mention how much of a fascist he is since it affected his football so much. None of the signings were his. For the most part they're uncovered and reccommended by the scouting team. Paolo could veto deals but couldn't override certain decisions. He let N'Diaye go because he asked for Huddlestone, and was told he'd get him. Giaccherini then became available so the Huddlestone money went on him and we were left significantly lacking in midfield, especially when Cabral seemed to not be what he first appeared. Bally taking over for now is fine and he's got the U21s playing well, but I don't want him to get the job. We tried it with Sbragia. We apparently want someone with knowledge of the english game but our squad is also the most multi national its ever been and our set up is entirely continental so that's odd. Good manager is a good manager (Pochettino and Pelle for example prove that England maybe isn't that hard to come into and do well)





Irish Jet said:


> Sunderland are probably still pretty content with what Di Canio done, they were a sinking stone under MON and there really weren't many guys who would have provided the shot in the arm Di Canio did at the end of the season. It was always going to end in disaster, shame because he's great entertainment. I'd imagine there's more to it than results, if its strictly results based then it's very harsh.


Absolutely. We were down under MoN. Too negative and lacking in ideas. He stuffed the mags and Everton. Could argue he peaked early b/c fuck knows the last time that happened.


Mikey Damage said:


> I'm just throwing this name out there for Sunderland manager...
> 
> Bob Bradley.


Mikey we can't just become a mini america :side:


BkB Hulk said:


> Hey Shep, remember when you told us Di Canio wouldn't be sacked this year? :kolo1


I said it'd be dumb iirc. But after the Brom game I said it wouldn't surprise me if Di Canio didn't last much longer. Heads dropped and couldn't see where anything positive was going to come from. Its a shame b/c I really, really wanted him to do well with us. Can't question his work ethic. Moreso the way he went about it. Plus i don't exactly know how it went in terms of in the dressing room.



Tobit said:


> Sunderland finally did it, Di Canio was out of his depth in the PL and shouldn't have been given the job in the first place.


Total fucking garbage. Turned our season around. There's a good manager in there, he just needs to be more willing to adapt. He's got a scary amount of drive and desire. He'll go someplace else and probably do well for himself. Although it'll probably be a drop down in division for a while.



> Next Manager odds (Sky Sports)
> Roberto Di Matteo 8/11
> Gus Poyet 11/2
> Tony Pulis 7/1
> Alex McLeish 8/1
> Steve McClaren 16/1
> Kevin Ball 20/1
> Ole Gunnar Solskjaer 25/1
> Gianfranco Zola 40/1
> Other Notable long-shots: Stuart Pearce 50/1, Martin O'Neil 66/1 (lol), Giovanni Trapattoni 100/1
> 
> Poyet plays good football and he has some coaching experience in the Premier League.


Yeah but he's just as fucking nuts and he's a bit of a cunt too.



Seabs said:


> *Why? He's a good manager and proven he can keep a squad with limited quality in the league.*


He'll want full control. Transfers especially. He won't get that here. Di Matteo had a similar set up at Brom iirc (they defs have one now, hence Clarke being a head coach). imo I'd like to see us go for Meulensteen. As a pure coach he seems to know his stuff. McLeish can fuck off too. New coach should at least try to play some decent football with us. MoN's style of play was so dire. At least PDC always tried to have a go in games. Thanks for the memories Paolo


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

50 hours, 45 minutes to go. 

:suarez1


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Shepard said:


> Total fucking garbage. Turned our season around. There's a good manager in there, he just needs to be more willing to adapt. He's got a scary amount of drive and desire. He'll go someplace else and probably do well for himself. Although it'll probably be a drop down in division for a while.


He provided short-term relief that slowly dwindled however I can't argue that he picked up some valuable results that ultimately kept you up. He's a Manager who lost his dressing-room which in large part was due to how rigid he was, a good Manager would anticipate the pitfalls of a strict approach not routinely slam his players to the media and set rules like the players are in school, it all suddenly became the Paulo Di Canio show and that will remain constant wherever he goes next, his level of dedication and drive has never been in question, it's his ego that is the problem.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

As the WOAT pundit Alan Hansen said on MOTD regarding BIG PAOLO - "He's value for money".


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Shep, I hope you enjoy only posting in the 2014-2015 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1 and FL72 etc next year


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I will enjoy posting there. I use it to discuss the A LEAGUE.



Tobit said:


> He provided short-term relief that slowly dwindled however I can't argue that he picked up some valuable results that ultimately kept you up. He's a Manager who lost his dressing-room which in large part was due to how rigid he was, a good Manager would anticipate the pitfalls of a strict approach not routinely slam his players to the media and set rules like the players are in school, it all suddenly became the Paulo Di Canio show and that will remain constant wherever he goes next, his level of dedication and drive has never been in question, it's his ego that is the problem.


Paolo*

He slammed them once. O'Shea didn't mind. Someone like Ji obviously did. Yet when Arry Redknapp says his wife could put away chances Darren Bent misses it's a laugh to the pundits because good old Arry did it. People moan that players are pampered too much and the second something different happens they don't like it b/c its different. Like I said though he was very naive with some of the things he did. Premier League players are more likely to throw their toys out of the pram as opposed to what he had at Swindon. If we were winning and it happened nobody would have said as much. Instead of taking off Ji at half time when he had a shocker against MK Dons he did it 5 minutes into the second half where Ji leaving was ironically cheered. Admittedly he might not have expected that behaviour (and its deplorable for the fans to do it anyway.) but Ji's replacement got man of the match and won us the game so it wasn't reported as much as it would have done if we'd still lost. He's a smart guy, he'll probably adapt. If he doesn't then he'll probably be restricted to 1 or 2 year spells in the lower leagues doing what he did at Swindon. Ego can be a problem but it can also be useful. Our team has been woeful in games this year but instead of anyone considering those performances its more about the Paolo Di Canio show to the general media. And he's not the only one who uses it in that way.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Shepard said:


> I will enjoy posting there. I use it to discuss the A LEAGUE.


But not the Bundesliga. y


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

b/c its hard to find highlights/i dont have a team i follow like the Mariners.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

3 new badges unveiled for the fans to vote for. 

I'm torn between voting for badge 1 or badge 3

Badge 1 looks better on the stadium and the kit but the 3rd one is smart 










*Crest A



















Crest B



















Crest C
















*


----------



## Goku

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Shepard said:


> b/c its hard to find highlights/i dont have a team i follow like the Mariners.


But it's fun to say bundesliga.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Shepard, you are correct.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Option C, Moz. Looks classy.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Number 1 is the best.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Di Canio was lucky he had the budget he did at Swindon in League Two and get promoted, and in League One he had a top squad too. 2 wins in 12 for Sunderland, one against a shit Newcastle team on a slump shows he's not a good manager. A new manager very often provides a short term boost but that guy's a ticking timebomb.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I was hoping we'd go with something like this:










Although this would be suitable:



Spoiler


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

just have liverpool u/21's vs city eds on a stream going, adam morgan just scored an absolutely ridiculous lob from about 40 meters out.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:brodgers :wilkins


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Morgan's goal...






Holy shit :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That's special.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Deffo tried to play a chipped through ball for the lad making the run, the fucking mong.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:bron4

Take a bow son


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

shep, why not? mini america is solid. bradley is no worse than the usual scrub names thrown about.

i would go with RDM or Ole Gunnar Skjaelar (sp?). Both could be effective at Sunderland.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> FT: Everton U21s 3-2 Chelsea U21s: It's all over! Alan Stubbs' side come from two down at half-time to win a thrilling game at Goodison Park


UNBEATABLE 

WHO ELSE WANT SOME?


----------



## AEA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Gary Oak said:


> Morgan's goal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit :mark:


The city goalkeeper was in my school haha


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200724734428936

This is pretty quality.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just got around to watch the United/City game. Jesus, did United take it in the ass or what?

I could honestly see City winning the title this year. I don't think Moyes has it.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:hayden3

Like Seabs said a few pages back, no team has been outstanding in the EPL this season. The top clubs have all dropped points. When you have fucking Arsenal leading and Spurs behind them, you know things are not right! :wenger

That said, I see us dropping points against Spurs this weekend :terry1 I just hope it isn't going to be a loss. :jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nobody has been outstanding but only 1 are unbeaten 

:martinez


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™ said:


> :hayden3
> 
> Like Seabs said a few pages back, no team has been outstanding in the EPL this season. The top clubs have all dropped points. When you have fucking Arsenal leading and Spurs behind them, you know things are not right! :wenger
> 
> That said, I see us dropping points against Spurs this weekend :terry1 I just hope it isn't going to be a loss. :jose


And we've only conceded one goal. ONE GOAL. Spurs with the best defence in the league? The world is ending. The status quo will return on Saturday once Chelsea visit the Lane though, we'll concede for sure.


----------



## law_1990

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The one Sunday i sleep for fucking 12 hours and it's this one. Fuck about. 
Missed a right old game. :hesk3


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal are winning the league. Just need to make it to January, and then reload with new signings.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We're gonna sign Mata. 

Cannot wait.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EGame said:


> We're gonna sign Mata.
> 
> Cannot wait.


are you PSG now?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

just like when they signed Thiago Silva and Marquinhos remember?

WE MARQUINHOS NOW

owait


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i hope we sign mata :mark:


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Watching highlights of a Chelsea-Newcastle game from 2004. Souness is our manager, Robben has a full head of hair, Jose isn't grey and Drogba is terrorising Titus Bramble. Also we lost 4-0. Good times.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


> are you PSG now?


soon



Renegade™ said:


> just like when they signed Thiago Silva and Marquinhos remember?
> 
> WE MARQUINHOS NOW
> 
> owait


An Aussie United fan mocking people about signings...










That's funny, almost as funny as being 7th in the table. 



ReDREDD said:


> i hope we sign mata :mark:


Why sign anyone when you have unlimited potential Oscar?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...aolo-Di-Canio-ranted-way-Sunderland-exit.html

PDC was fucking insane.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

United are 8th egame. Tied with the mighty Hull


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool to win tomorrow


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That Adam Morgan goal. :mark:



Shepard said:


> b/c its hard to find highlights/i dont have a team i follow like the Mariners.


The A-League is the GOAT too. I'm guessing you have to stream it and that it doesn't get televised though. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

owen coyle complaining about 3 games in 6 days, it's our 3rd game in 7 days plus a trip to the czech republic. says he might field a team of just youngsters vs us. wouldn't recommend that owen.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

lulz at the schedule whining from managers. 

deal with it. everyone has the same problem.


----------



## Hamada

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24211333

Lol, sure Brendan.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Liverpool boss Brendan Rodgers has not decided whether Luis Suarez will start at Manchester United but says the striker is "really champing at the bit to help the team" after his ban.


Interesting choice of words. :suarez1


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24211333
> 
> Lol, sure Brendan.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's gonna swerve us all and play Sakho up front.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

suarez may feel a tad uncomfortable being flanked by sturridge and sakho

hed probably just throw his wallet at them and run off the pitch


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> suarez may feel a tad uncomfortable being flanked by sturridge and sakho
> 
> hed probably just throw his wallet at them and run off the pitch


just wait until we have sakho, ilori, cissokho, moses, sturridge and johnson all in the team. Suarez might just curl into a ball :suarez1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> Nobody has been outstanding but only 1 are unbeaten
> 
> :martinez


:jose



AlienBountyHunter said:


> *And we've only conceded one goal. ONE GOAL. *Spurs with the best defence in the league? The world is ending. The status quo will return on Saturday once Chelsea visit the Lane though, we'll concede for sure.


That's what I'm worried about. We seem to forget how to break defences these days and our strikers are no where to be found. We don't seem to create much for our strikers. We just pass the ball around aimlessly looking for an opportunity to pounce. 



Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal are winning the league. Just need to make it to January, and then reload with new signings.


:wenger2



Green Light said:


> Watching highlights of a Chelsea-Newcastle game from 2004. Souness is our manager, Robben has a full head of hair, Jose isn't grey and Drogba is terrorising Titus Bramble. Also we lost 4-0. Good times.


That was the first Chelsea match I watched and instantly became a fan. I was 12 at the time.


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> just wait until we have sakho, ilori, cissokho, moses, sturridge and johnson all in the team. Suarez might just curl into a ball :suarez1


Mig 

Johnson - illori - Sakho - Cisshoko

Sterling - Stevie - Lucas - Moses

Sturridge

Suarez

All dem negritos


----------



## Hamada

ReDREDD said:


> suarez may feel a tad uncomfortable being flanked by sturridge and sakho
> 
> hed probably just throw his wallet at them and run off the pitch


Hendo will feel right at home though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...aolo-Di-Canio-ranted-way-Sunderland-exit.html
> 
> PDC was fucking insane.


That's what you get when you appoint someone who was notoriously nuts during his time as a player and did a fascist salute while playing in Italy. He tried to rule through fear but that doesn't work with today's prima donna's.

Wouldn't surprise me to see Di Matteo now.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

KOLO in PES 14.










:kolo1


----------



## Josh

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> *Arsenal* are winning the league. Just need to make it to January, and then reload with *new signings*.


ique2


----------



## Cliffy

Hamada said:


> KOLO in PES 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kolo1


:lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Quasi Juice said:


> That's what you get when you appoint someone who was notoriously nuts during his time as a player and did a fascist salute while playing in Italy. He tried to rule through fear but that doesn't work with today's prima donna's.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me to see Di Matteo now.


As much as that article probably does have some things true, Colin Young never seemed that fond of us since he was banned from the training ground back in the MoN days. I still never buy the whole Fletcher being reprimanded for laughing thing. Mainly b/c when it was first reported they said it was during a main training session which he wasn't taking part in at the time. :side:


Odds apparently slashed on Poyet. ehhh. I suppose once things go tits up he'll only last like 2 months anyway.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> KOLO in PES 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kolo1


Looks like Jari Litmanen had a retard child with Prince. 

I just bought the game about ten minutes ago, btw.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Could be worse, could be Rafael.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

People still buy PES?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> KOLO in PES 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kolo1


Does that badge say 'EVIL'? PES hates Liverpool.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

27 hours to go. :suarez1


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> KOLO in PES 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kolo1


Looks like Mcmanaman wearing black face :side:


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Last year the League Cup was great. So many upsets and Bradford getting to the final was a breath of fresh air.
But I doubt the same will happen this year though.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> People still buy PES?


I stay true to my ISS roots, nukka.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I wish PES would step up its game. Roster Update 2014, with no competition.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> KOLO in PES 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kolo1


All I can see is a black Michael J Fox.

Swindon v Chelsea tonight, could do with starting:

Schwarzer
Azpi Kalas Luiz Cole
MVG Essien
De Bruyne Mata Schurrle
Torres

Even if Mata being a Capital One Cup player is ridiculous.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



I Curry I said:


> All I can see is a black Michael J Fox.
> 
> Swindon v Chelsea tonight, could do with starting:
> 
> Schwarzer
> Azpi Kalas Luiz Cole
> MVG Essien
> De Bruyne Mata Schurrle
> Torres
> 
> Even if Mata being a Capital One Cup player is ridiculous.


Cahill for Kalas (Kalas is not fit) and Willian for Schurrle and that's the team tonight. Essien captains the team.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> KOLO in PES 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kolo1


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Konami have seriously given up on this game. How could any company worth their sort release this shit? Embarrassing.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> KOLO in PES 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kolo1


:lmao

Is that a black Didi Hamann?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> EFC XI to face Fulham: Robles, Gibson, Heitinga, Oviedo, Deulofeu, Naismith, Distin (C), McCarthy, Lukaku, Coleman, Stones.


Not sure if we're playing 3 at the back or not..

*JOEL

Stones - Heitinga - Distin

Coleman - McCarthy - Gibson - Oviedo

Barca Lad - LUKAKU - Naismith​*​
I make from it..

or maybe

*Joel

Coleman - Stones - Distin - Oviedo

Heitinga

McCarthy - Gibson

Barca Lad - LUKAKU - Naismith​*​


> EFC subs: Baines, Jagielka, Jelavic, Mirallas, Barry, Barkley, Howard.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jesus wept at those PES graphics, I've seen more ingenuity in Cookie Monster's posts for christ sake.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Those kolo pes pictures are pretty bad but at least other players in the game are pretty good.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

erm....



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He looks like he's 5 :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's even worse when you look at Evan's 2013 model to the current one.










How do you go from that last year to what the hell they have just released. What are they doing at Konami?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










This cannot be real :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao that kyle walker looks like a fucking wax statue


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jonny Evans' PES guy looks like a young David Gower.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I was just about to post that Kyle Walker one :lmao


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


>


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

van Ginkel


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You know it says a lot about the quality of the graphics when the people of Stoke look infinitely more acceptable by comparison.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Cristiano RonalSMITH gives Everton the lead.

Bacra Lad with the assist.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Willian was totally useless tonight. Nothing I've seen him do in a Chelsea shirt would put him anywhere near £30m.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

MOSES>>>Willian.

CHRIS HUGHTON IS FIGHTING BACK. 30 minutes to decide his destiny. :moyes1

Edit: BUT WHO WAS BARCA LAD? OUT THEY GO.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Kyle Walker doesn't even look human


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

wouldnt mind seeing a team like this tomorrow

de gea

jones smalling evans fabio

carrick cleverley

nani kagawa januzaj

hernandez​
not worth risking rafael and rvp, the league is far more important, fellaini is cup tied, would prefer to see carrick rested after playing every game but a cleverley-anderson partnership doesnt fill me with confidence, and would be good to see the defence get a rest


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> jones smalling evans fabio​


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Wasn't enough for a penalty


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Looks like Vertonghen really wants the COC this year.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

His eyes never left the BALL though. :brodgers


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Is pulling a guy's shorts down considered a foul? Genuine question.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yes, no different than pulling his shirt I'd imagine. :wilkins


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






:hayden3


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Because why the fuck not?


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> KOLO in PES 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kolo1


please tell me this isn't true. please. :reggie



Hamada said:


> I wish PES would step up its game. Roster Update 2014, with no competition.


IIRC I read somewhere that there would be no 'rain' the the game. Couldn't get any worse. Would rather get the PS2 version than play a PS3 version with the players looking like 5 year olds.

Left PES since I got PS3 along with Fifa 11.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

yaya now with 5 goals in 7 appearances. good to see jovetic get a double too. ronny lopes was ultra impressive too. will be a star one day.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

When he joins Denis Suarez at Barca? :kolo1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:kolo2


----------



## CGS

Those PES shots surely are fake :lmao. That Walker one is outstanding


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So according to James Ducker from the Times, who is usually very reliable, Woodward held frantic talks with Spurs in the last few days of the transfer window, and offered to pay more for Bale than Madrid did. So why wouldnt he pay out a few extra million for Herrera's release clause? and in the end made it look a complete embarrassment :moyes1


also this is encouraging



> Asked if he needed more players, Moyes said: ‘Maybe where we’ve got work to do is to bring players in, not for the squad, but to go right into the team. But that will happen.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> We're going through the season unbeaten :martinez












You were saying? :terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

poyet will be the new sunderland boss apparently


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

what kiz said.

obviously I'll support him, but he seems just as nuts as PDC (especially if you listen to Vicente). But he lasted a while down in brighton and played some decent football. He'd be wise to get cattermole behind him after his lionheart performance last night. Plus promoting Kevin Ball to some sort of first team capacity would no doubt be useful.


Also Fletcher might not need surgery on his shoulder. Massive if true.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> So according to James Ducker from the Times, who is usually very reliable, Woodward held frantic talks with Spurs in the last few days of the transfer window, and offered to pay more for Bale than Madrid did. So why wouldnt he pay out a few extra million for Herrera's release clause? and in the end made it look a complete embarrassment :moyes1
> 
> 
> also this is encouraging


*Less encouraging that he's only just realised.

Poyet's a solid choice. Could be better, could be worse. Depends how well he gets the team playing together to if they stay up.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

got to love the utd press machine going into overdrive and saying 'well, we tried'.

there is no way in hell the glazers would allow 120+ million to be spent on anything but themselves.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:suarez1 Tick-Tock, Tick-Tock......


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

While Poyet might be a bit of a fruitcake, he's not quite as crazy as Paolo. 

Arsenal squad should be interesting later. Could be a few débutantes that'll probably either end up at Barca or Brighton in a few years.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's okay, you guys will end up with Benzema, Di Maria and maybe Isco in the future, when Real are done playing with them and need a very expensive shiny new toy. :wenger2


----------



## Hamada

Bullseye said:


> You were saying? :terry


BENTATOV dream team went in DRY.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> It's okay, you guys will end up with Benzema, Di Maria and maybe Isco in the future, when Real are done playing with them and need a very expensive shiny new toy. :wenger2


Benzema's too much of a PR nightmare for Wenger to bother with. ****** hookers? Sheeeeit, Arsene draws the line at a bit of the old pre-marital. 

FWIW I'd be entirely happy with that. There's worse transfer strategies out there.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Suarez can't wait to bite back at his critics.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Benzema's too much of a PR nightmare for Wenger to bother with. ****** hookers? Sheeeeit, Arsene draws the line at a bit of the old pre-marital.
> 
> FWIW I'd be entirely happy with that. There's worse transfer strategies out there.


:wenger supposedly been a long-time admirer of Benzema and I mean come on, you lot tried to buy Suarez who's just as big of a PR nightmare and can be a liability on the pitch when he does something stupid.



GOD of CUNT said:


> FWIW I'd be entirely happy with that. There's worse transfer strategies out there.


Van Der Vaart for 8 million? Triffic. :arry

oh and

"Maybe it's worth waiting outside the Bernabeu and seeing which players they let go this summer." :wenger2


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



GOD of CUNT said:


> While Poyet might be a bit of a fruitcake, he's not quite as crazy as Paolo.
> 
> Arsenal squad should be interesting later. Could be a few débutantes that'll probably either end up at Barca or Brighton in a few years.





> Arsenal name squad to face West Brom
> Arsène Wenger has named the following squad for Wednesday's Capital One Cup tie against West Bromwich Albion.
> Follow the game on Arsenal Player from 7.35pm (UK time)
> 4 Per Mertesacker
> 5 Thomas Vermaelen
> 8 Mikel Arteta
> 13 Emiliano Viviano
> 17 Nacho Monreal
> 20 Mathieu Flamini
> 21 Lukasz Fabianski
> 23 Nicklas Bendtner
> 25 Carl Jenkinson
> 30 Ju-Young Park
> 31 Ryo
> 37 Chuba Akpom
> 40 Hector Bellerin
> 42 Thomas Eisfeld
> 44 Serge Gnabry
> 45 Isaac Hayden
> 53 Kristoffer Olsson
> 60 Alex Iwobi


http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/arsenal-name-squad-to-face-west-brom

I'm happy to see the squad. I just hop Per doesn't start, although he will most probably. With Theo out until November and Ramsey taking a knock, I can't even comprehend what is going on. I don't want Per to be injured just before we visit the Swans or before Napoli come to the Grove.




DX-HHH-XD said:


> It's okay, you guys will end up with Benzema, Di Maria and maybe Isco in the future, when Real are done playing with them and need a very expensive shiny new toy. :wenger2


Well, I'll accept di Maria and Isco, but Benzema--no thank you. :wenger


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

brilliant journalism from the daily star



> Sources in Brazil claim 23-year-old Rafael has been considering his position in the squad and could be ready to return to his native country.
> 
> Corinthians are said to be keen on the right-back and see him as a perfect replacement for retiring star Alessandro.
> 
> Rafael currently has a healthy amount of competition at Old Trafford for a starting place with the likes of Chris Smalling, Phil Jones, and Johnny Evans able to play in his position.
> 
> United also signed Uruguayan right back Guillermo Varel in June.
> 
> Rafael currently has a contract with United that lasts until 2016, but any personal feelings on the players part could be play a role in him leaving the Premier League side.


they even misspelled Jonny Evans and Varela. Also they seem to think Evans can play right back, despite never playing there before

another article says



> Rafael, 23, has yet to appear in the Premier League for the Red Devils this season, with his only competitive outing under David Moyes coming in the Community Shield against Wigan Athletic.


yes the game he was injured in, and has since been injured since


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Bit of a random question but does anyone know where I can find a list of all the transfers that were made in the last window? Preferably with the ability to sort/order by fee. Would be much appreciated.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> Bit of a random question but does anyone know where I can find a list of all the transfers that were made in the last window? Preferably with the ability to sort/order by fee. Would be much appreciated.


http://www.summertransfers2013.x10.mx/

credit to vBrad of r/Soccer


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

to be fair the rafael story come from lance! in brazil. it would be nice if papers mentioned that.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Well at least they've got the skin colour right. ac


----------



## Mikey Damage

Theo is out for a month? Fucking shit. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Dat squad depth.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> :wenger supposedly been a long-time admirer of Benzema and I mean come on, you lot tried to buy Suarez who's just as big of a PR nightmare and can be a liability on the pitch when he does something stupid.


Yeah, I can't even argue with that.



Razor King said:


> http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/arsenal-name-squad-to-face-west-brom
> 
> I'm happy to see the squad. I just hop Per doesn't start, although he will most probably. With Theo out until November and Ramsey taking a knock, I can't even comprehend what is going on. I don't want Per to be injured just before we visit the Swans or before Napoli come to the Grove.


Yeah, I'd rather Per stayed on the bench. Monreal (L), Jenk (R) and Verm/Sagna in the middle would probably be my preferred line-up in defence. I hope he starts Arteta, and Gnabry will probably remain out right. Walcott down for a month is a kick in the dick, but did we think it wouldn't happen at some point? Santi being fit for the Napoli game would be huge now.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Typically, I'd want:


Viviano
Jenkinson - Hayden - Vermaelen - Monreal
Arteta - Flamini
Gnabry - Eisfeld - Ryo
Bendtner​
But I'm sure Wenger will start Mertesacker.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> Theo is out for a month? Fucking shit.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


In all seriousness you guys have a lot of injuries, like way more than usual even for you guys who are already notorious for injury prone players. Do you think it has anything to do with your new strength coach being an ex-rugby player and all?

edit: Actually just realized that Ox and Podolski's injuries happened while playing on the pitch and Cazorla and Rosicky's happened on International duty, so most definitely just unfortunate accidents.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

TWO 

HOURS

TO

GO.

OH

MY

GOD.

:suarez1


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Confirmed #LFC team v #mufc: Mignolet, Toure, Sakho, Skrtel, Enrique, Henderson, Lucas, Gerrard, Moses, *Suarez*, Sturridge





> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Confirmed #LFC subs v #mufc: Jones, Alberto, Aspas, Sterling, Ibe, Kelly, Wisdom


First team unleashed. Was hoping Gerrard would be given a rest. He's a tired man.



> #mufc team v #lfc: De Gea, Rafael, Evans, Smalling, Buttner, Nani, *Jones*, *Giggs*, Kagawa, Rooney, Hernandez


:ti


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> 
> Confirmed #LFC team v #mufc: Mignolet, Toure, Sakho, Skrtel, Enrique, Henderson, Lucas, Gerrard, Moses, Suarez, Sturridge


That team


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giggs and Jones in a central midfield partnership....


congrats on the win Liverpool :side:


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's like Moyes wants to be sacked.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I want him gone, seriously. That midfield is the last fucking straw.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

At least he starts the PLAYAMAKER tonight.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jesus fucking Christ, I just saw Buttner in the line-up. That clown makes Evra look like Maldini.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










HE'S BACK


----------



## lee20794

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's really baffling to see Cleverley and Anderson not starting today. Especially Cleverley who isn't even on the bench.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Forget Suarez, Marco van Ginkel possibly out for the season :jose


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jones and Giggs :torres

Nani>Young and valencia :moyes2


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lmao is Rooney really the captain? So weak.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™ said:


> Forget Suarez, Marco van Ginkel possibly out for the season :jose


dat chelsea CM depth


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Poor so far, first 5mins looked bright but fuck all since.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We'll lose but at least it looks like it'll only be by one.

Good to see one ref who's doesn't put up with Lucas' shit.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> We'll lose but at least it looks like it'll only be by one.
> 
> Good to see one ref who's doesn't put up with Lucas' shit.


:kobe was a soft yellow.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> dat chelsea CM depth


We've got Mikel, Lampard, Essien and Ramires for that role. We should be fine, but I wanted to see MvG given chance. We'll have to wait until next season when we have the likes of Romeu and McEachran returning fpalm :terry1


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










:lmao


Very soft yellow for Lucas. I'm glad to see a ref slightly not taking Giggs's shit.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EGame said:


> Lmao is Rooney really the captain? So weak.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:moyes2


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

well that was a WOAT performance by a bunch of WOATing WOATs. I've seen some WOATs before but they were the WOATingest bunch of WOATs that ever WOATed. They really did WOAT :banderas /egame


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Good win, but still no goal from open play. Big difference down the right when Rafael play. Also hopefully we'll see Nani playing instead of Young/Valencia.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


>





Donnacha said:


> :suarez1 Tick-Tock, Tick-Tock......





Donnacha said:


> TWO
> 
> HOURS
> 
> TO
> 
> GO.
> 
> OH
> 
> MY
> 
> GOD.
> 
> :suarez1





Donnacha said:


> First team unleashed. Was hoping Gerrard would be given a rest. He's a tired man.
> 
> 
> 
> :ti


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rush said:


> well that was a WOAT performance by a bunch of WOATing WOATs. I've seen some WOATs before but they were the WOATingest bunch of WOATs that ever WOATed. They really did WOAT :banderas /egame


came to post this.

Goodnight sweet Liverpool title ambitions.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*CLUB IN CRISES*

That's right, crisis(plural)

URGENTLY NEEDED

-Gerrard: One legs transplant.

-Moses: One club transplant.

-Club: One defense transplant.

Apply one Coutinho to the WOAT area and wait for throughballs.

Fucking Christ, what a bad bunch of cunts.

Only positives were Suarez returning and Hendo squaring up to Giggs.

Congratulations, your Henderson has evolved into a Hendofather.



WOOLCOCK said:


>


:suarez2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ugh, the game was there for the taking.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


> ugh, the game was there for the taking.


giggs and jones ique2


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hope Evans keeps his place in the team at the weekend, played well tonight against difficult opposition.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> Hope Evans keeps his place in the team at the weekend, played well tonight against difficult opposition.


And anyone but young, right?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

hope we lose.

dont have the squad depth to be in the carling cup.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not like you will win it either. Just focus on finishing in that fourth position.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You mean first place?

Where we will be for the next month, at least? :kobe3


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> And anyone but young, right?


pretty much


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

damnit.

hope we put a super young side out vs Chelsea.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Commentator just mentioned how it's been 11 years since we lost in the third round of the League Cup. Embarrassingly enough I actually remember that game quite well. It was Pires first game back from a long injury. Fuck I'm old.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> You mean first place?
> 
> Where we will be for the next month, at least? :kobe3


The honeymoon period will wear off soon my dear Mikey :downing


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Who the fucking fuck are some of these Arsenal players?

Are they even real?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Arsenal seems to like tall skinny fuckers.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> hope we lose.
> 
> dont have the squad depth to be in the carling cup.


Even when you win, you lose everything.

:jose



WOOLCOCK said:


>


So good.

:lmao


----------



## T-C

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Liverpool are shite.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

WHY DON'T YOU SAY THAT TO MY FACE, T-C?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Because I'm not close to your face.

But yea, United weren't good tonight, but Liverpool... just shite.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



WOOLCOCK said:


>


Fantastic.

Liverpool weren't that bad tonight. Weren't bad at all, really. If Suarez had had a few more non-pre season games under his belt he'd probably have taken a chance or two, Moses probably should've scored with the header, etc. There's enough positives to be taken away from that if you're a Liverpool fan. The main negative to be taken away from it if you're a Liverpool fan, however, is that you're a Liverpool fan, in which case take a long, cold, hard look at yourself.



Donnacha said:


> Who the fucking fuck are some of these Arsenal players?
> 
> Are they even real?


Embryos, according to Alan McInally. 

Btw, watching a penalty shootout through his eyes was even more excruciating than watching it through my own.

We don't have enough players for three motherfucking competitions. Four, if we're still in the Cap One Cup by the time the FA Cup starts. Shit is gon hit the fan so fuggin hard real soon.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Maybe you should've beaten us in a game that matters. Like we did to you a few weeks ago :brodgers


----------



## T-C

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

If only, but we were much much shiter that day. If 'shiter' is a word.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Neither team was very good that day, tbf.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Pretty similar games in that neither team really looked like scoring and the game was won/lost on a poor bit of defending from a corner.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I thought the match was pretty even to be honest. We had a few chances (Moses header and Toure chance) and hit the crossbar from the Suarez free kick. We're just poor at defending set pieces, which is worrying considering our defence is quite tall. I just didn't agree with playing the like of Gerrard and Sturridge. They should be rested for the weekend. Alberto, Sterling and few other should have started.

Btw, Giggs is a cunt.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Destiny said:


> I thought the match was pretty even to be honest. We had a few chances (*Moyes header* and Toure chance) and hit the crossbar from the Suarez free kick. We're just poor at defending set pieces, which is worrying considering our defence is quite tall. I just didn't agree with playing the like of Gerrard and Sturridge. They should be rested for the weekend. Alberto, Sterling and few other should have started.
> 
> Btw, Giggs is a cunt.


:moyes1


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> :moyes1


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2013/sep/25/rio-ferdinand-footies-award-ceremony

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

What a fuckwit.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



God™ said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2013/sep/25/rio-ferdinand-footies-award-ceremony
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> What a fuckwit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i assume it will go down the path of the simpsons' high school reunion ep

and the best impression of a camels face goes to...rio ferdinand
the best at fucking with kieron dyer and fat frank goes to... rio ferdinand
the best at drink driving... rio ferdinand
the best at skipping drug tests... rio ferdinand
the man who loves choc ice's the most.. you guessed it rio ferdinand.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

pleased Nani and Kagawa got a game, they really should be starting over Young and Valencia from now on, still not a good performance really but a wins a win.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nani's just as shit as Valencia. Worse tbh. Not quite as bad as Young though.


Liverpool lost to a midfield of Giggs & Jones and they didn't even have crap Aspas playing. Season over :brodgers


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> *Nani's just as shit as Valencia. Worse tbh.* Not quite as bad as Young though.
> 
> 
> Liverpool lost to a midfield of Giggs & Jones and they didn't even have crap Aspas playing. Season over :brodgers


:lmao

ridiculous comment. Nani is far more of an attacking threat, he's unpredictable but that's what we need, a bit of spark which he definitely has, atleast he's positive and takes players on and tries to make things happen, he doesn't just dawdle on the ball then pass it back to the fullback which is all Valencia seems to do. Valencia is no longer a great threat down the right like he used to be in 2011 which is a shame.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> First team unleashed. Was hoping Gerrard would be given a rest. He's a tired man.
> 
> 
> 
> :ti





Hank Scorpio said:


> That team





united_07 said:


> Giggs and Jones in a central midfield partnership....
> 
> 
> congrats on the win Liverpool :side:





Green Light said:


> It's like Moyes wants to be sacked.





Silent Alarm said:


> I want him gone, seriously. That midfield is the last fucking straw.





Silent Alarm said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, I just saw Buttner in the line-up. That clown makes Evra look like Maldini.





Srdjan99 said:


> HE'S BACK





EGame said:


> Lmao is Rooney really the captain? So weak.





Silent Alarm said:


> We'll lose but at least it looks like it'll only be by one.
> 
> Good to see one ref who's doesn't put up with Lucas' shit.












*Especially at "Man Utd Fan" Silent Alarm.*



lee20794 said:


> It's really baffling to see Cleverley and Anderson not starting today. Especially Cleverley who isn't even on the bench.


*Cleverley should surely start on Saturday. Even if it means benching Fellaini because he deserves benching after his "performance" on Sunday.*


T-C said:


> Liverpool are shite.














Renegade™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> ridiculous comment. Nani is far more of an attacking threat, he's unpredictable but that's what we need, a bit of spark which he definitely has, atleast he's positive and takes players on and tries to make things happen, he doesn't just dawdle on the ball then pass it back to the fullback which is all Valencia seems to do. Valencia is no longer a great threat down the right like he used to be in 2011 which is a shame.


*Exactly. Nani's largely shit these days but he at least offers the potential to create a goal out of nothing. Valencia hasn't done that for like 2 years now sadly. I'd rather have Nani playing and at least looking to make stuff happen and failing rather than having Valencia running forward only to lose the ball or pass it backwards. 

Didn't watch the game on TV (was there) so I probably saw it differently but I didn't think either team was shite. We were poor first half but great second half. Liverpool looked a threat but never really turned it into anything. Definitely didn't think they were shit. Back 4 was really good. Smalling looked like a CB. Oh wait he is a CB. Evans was great. BUTTNER somehow learned how to defend. Thought he was one of our best players last night as shocking as that sounds. Looked much more mature going forward and didn't leave our left side empty if he did go forward and lost the ball. Jones was faultless. Giggs was good. Kagawa still has the same strength issues that have always held him back last season and gives the ball away too easily. He's never going to be the success here that he should be as long as Rooney is playing in the middle behind Van Persie which sucks. Rooney was brilliant. Nani wasn't great but he at least played with intent. Decent showing from Hernandez and great finish. Sucks for him that nobody plays with two strikers anymore because he's not a target man.

Did Sky show Hendo's amazing recovery after he was DEAD? Goes down holding his head and then REVIVES when the ref doesn't stop play for him. HA. Sorry Shep. Also Brendan is hilarious to watch on the touchline. Might change my name to BRENDAN'S WOLF WHISTLE. Kept expecting him to turn around and go :brodgers if they ever scored. Was almost in stitches at him losing his shit with Mignolet over holding onto the ball for too long. Gotta get them passing stats up Simon!

Good draw next round. Hopefully get a good run in this competition. Easy shot at a title during Moyes' first season which would be huge even if it's just the League Cup.*


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Forgot to mention about the Liverpool fans dropping flares down from the top tier onto the Utd fans below. Stay classy you guys. I'm sure SI will also love to hear about a bunch of people getting proper pissy when everyone stood up for the final few minutes and just stayed sitting down complaining.*


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Renegade™;24387785 said:


> :lmao
> ridiculous comment. Nani is far more of an attacking threat, he's unpredictable but that's what we need, a bit of spark which he definitely has, atleast he's positive and takes players on and tries to make things happen, he doesn't just dawdle on the ball then pass it back to the fullback which is all Valencia seems to do. Valencia is no longer a great threat down the right like he used to be in 2011 which is a shame.


Valencia may have been good in 2011, but Nani hasn't been consistently good since 2010. Valencia did more against Leverkusen than Nani has in these last 3 years. I'm not trying to defend dopey indecisive Valencia, but at least he's a team player, tracks back (Sunday aside) and has a good rapport with Rafael. Meanwhile I have absolutely no idea what you guys are seeing in Nani. He's 'predictable in his unpredictability' because you know 90% of the time he gets the ball we're going to lose it or he's just going to slam it 10 yards over the bar. I groaned six times last night and five were because of Nani (the other was Alex :wenger2) just needlessly wasting possession. I'd much rather just give Zaha & Januzaj starts. Nani won't provide anything but frustration.


http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/fo...bigger-talent-than-Man-Utd-s-Nani-says-Vaz-Te

:side:


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Guess who won the passing? :brodgers










No Liverpool but Arsenal are still in DAT Top 4, well 3rd in this case. :wenger2


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

SAVE OUR STATS, JOE ALLEN.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Seabs gonna change his name to "Brendan Rodgers' Wolf Whistle"? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Destiny said:


> Btw, Giggs is a cunt.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOL Giggs.

Hendo would box his ears off, especially after the Summer of HendoGym.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> LOL Giggs.
> 
> Hendo would box his ears off, especially after the Summer of HendoGym.


Yeah but only one person would be fucking his gf that night.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Do we know what Hendo said? Perhaps "stupid auld sheep shagging cunt"?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> LOL Giggs.
> 
> Hendo would box his ears off, especially after the Summer of HendoGym.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It was probably just some Fittest Athlete in the Premierleague banter that Giggs took seriously.

"Wye aye Giggsy, I bet I can run more laps than you, man"



TNA_WWE said:


> Yeah but only one person would be fucking his gf that night.


:hendo2


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> José Mourinho is said to have broken down in tears at the news that David Moyes had been given the Manchester United job. The allegation is contained in a book by the respected Spanish journalist Diego Torres, who writes for El País.


:jose


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Giggs does yoga, plays football and has 6 hour shag sessions there is only one winner.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I don't blame Jose, I nearly cried with laughter too.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

RedIssue were reporting at the time, back in june



> Red Issue
> ‏@RedIssue
> Mourinho left absolutely livid he was overlooked+had been led on by Fergie. Next year there'll be none of the humble nice guy of Feb/March.
> 
> Mourinho was desperate for MUFC job and his camp attempted to contact Utd all day on the Weds Fergie quit. Eventually got in touch late on.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Should have hired them both :fergie


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



TNA_WWE said:


> Giggs does yoga, plays football and has 6 hour shag sessions there is only one winner.


Yeah. Imogen Thomas.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Natasha Gigga :wilkins


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> Natasha Gigga :wilkins


GIGGA.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Forgot to mention about the Liverpool fans dropping flares down from the top tier onto the Utd fans below. Stay classy you guys. I'm sure SI will also love to hear about a bunch of people getting proper pissy when everyone stood up for the final few minutes and just stayed sitting down complaining.*


Wonder if a flare is worse than a cup of piss/shit? Football fans in being utter arses shocker. And they wonder why coppers treat them differently to every other set of sporting fans.

Blimey, sounds like a right wet wipe. Whereabouts where you? Sounds like a South Stand coffin dodger but wouldn't surprise me if it was around the North Stand seeing as it joins onto K (East) Stand where they usually stand so you get pockets of people in the North Stand chancing their arm.



Joel said:


> Do we know what Hendo said? Perhaps "stupid auld sheep shagging cunt"?


Remove the 'stupid' & 'cunt' from that and I wouldn't consider it an insult.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Wonder if a flare is worse than a cup of piss/shit? Football fans in being utter arses shocker. And they wonder why coppers treat them differently to every other set of sporting fans.
> 
> Blimey, sounds like a right wet wipe. Whereabouts where you? Sounds like a South Stand coffin dodger but wouldn't surprise me if it was around the North Stand seeing as it joins onto K (East) Stand where they usually stand so you get pockets of people in the North Stand chancing their arm.
> 
> 
> 
> Remove the 'stupid' & 'cunt' from that and I wouldn't consider it an insult.


*South Stand. About 10 rows up from the dugout. *


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Ah, that explains it then. Usually only see people move out their seats in that place when they get tipped off the catering staff are out of strawberries and they'll have to make do with chips. Pretty sure a few people try and stand near the back row since they can get away with not blocking anyone's view, but unless you're near the quadrant or near the back you'll struggle to stand for long periods there. Pretty much relegated to moments of 'excitement' or depending on the nature of the game (I remeber quite a sizeable bunch standing for 10-15 mins there during the 5-2 comeback win over Spurs a few years ago for example).


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*






Sakho gonna be jealous.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:mate defending Paolo after his sacking and calling it hasty. Hope it doesn't get him dropped from the team b/c a) it means bardsley returning and holy fuck that would be bad and b) he's been like our best defender this year. albeit a shaky defense but he looks solid going forward and defending which we haven't had in a right back in a while.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So the Telegraph say Moyes is going to watch Herrera on monday, no doubt if we do sign him we'll end up paying the release clause we refused to pay in the first place.

Also the article says we'll go back in for Baines, think that ship has sailed by now, cant see it happening

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...Athletic-Bilbao-midfielder-Ander-Herrara.html


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Not sure where he'd fit in now with Rooney and Fellaini both here. Not worth paying that much for someone to sit on the bench or play out of position. We're already doing that with Kagawa.*


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> So the Telegraph say Moyes is going to watch Herrera on monday, no doubt if we do sign him we'll end up paying the release clause we refused to pay in the first place.
> 
> Also the article says we'll go back in for Baines, think that ship has sailed by now, cant see it happening
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...Athletic-Bilbao-midfielder-Ander-Herrara.html


Agreed on baines, wouldnt be shocked if he signed a new long term deal with Everton sometime over next few months keeping him there for a good while longer. If we are looking at lb which understand why Evra 33 in May & in final season under current contract a new LB makes sense. My personal pick would be Luke shaw of Southampton.

On Amder Herrera think we wanted 2 CM in the summer a deeper cm in mould of Felliani who we signed & more Advanced cm who plays box to box style who we didn't. Looking at side now our only genuine cm options are Carrick Clev Ando Felliani. It's not deep enough area need at least 1 more cm. Carrick needs a rest & while think ando has stayed another season due to Moyes not wanting to rock boat & let players go now i can easily see Ando being sent on his way next summer. Herrera is a no10/cam his box to box midfielder who can play deeper but has so much energy to get up down & pitch all game. His creative midfeilder & plays at high tempo with slick good passing. Which something we lacked for ages in the side he would be type of player who could provide that for us.

His not worth €36m, heck if you asked him if was he in person he would say no IMO. But can be worth that in a few years time? 100% yes. Bilbao will only ever let one of their own players go when players buyout clause is meet in full in 1 off sum payment by interested party& Bilbao fight all way to bitter end if there is even a tiny hint that can get a player to stay with them. Trying conclude deal with them with few days left of transfer window was silly but trying to do so in space of month in Jan far more feasibly. 

I actually said all this before the summer window shut. I also thought due to us needing a CM badly in Jan & that month being a difficult month to conclude any deal in due to top players being cup tied in Europe & clubs less reluctant to do buisness in Jan & prices be more higher in Jan anyway. That be be very shocked if didnt go back in for Herrera. Think he would loved to join us in summer & our need of cm of his quality being available makes him hard option to ignore. Moyes has said needs fresh faces to jump into main team a few days ago in press conference before Liverpool game. Also Herrera price wont move & will be available imo. It's just a question of paying that €36M buyout clause that will hinder any potential move. But if we dont pay his current buyout clause I believe it Increases to €40m next summer. It's better for Moyes to scout him till that point before making any potential move anyway. Looking at it on the flip side there wont be many other top stars available but Herrera will be. So that's why i think its a attractive option & can see us trying to sign him in January.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We could be as low as 9th by the time we play on Sunday.

How did this happen? :jose


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Coutinho got injured.*


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> We could be as low as 9th by the time we play on Sunday.
> 
> How did this happen? :jose













Just in time :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I miss July :jose


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> I miss July :jose


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

its ok, it will be july again before you know it


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Pumped for Spurs game


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

should be a good one. hopefully. despite the fact that both teams have been far from their best


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Would take a draw right now. Not to be a WF Man United fan, but I do not feel confident at all.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

its ok

keep calm and trust unlimited potential and torres


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spurs' midfield should boss Chelsea's, unless AVB turns into a coward when he sees Jose. :jose


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Please play Mata, Mourinho. I want to see him take the piss out of that cunt Kyle Walker again.


----------



## CGS

Jose to play Willian plz


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> Please play Mata, Mourinho. I want to see him take the piss out of that cunt Kyle Walker again.


THIS THIS THIS THIS!!!! :mata


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> Would take a draw right now. Not to be a WF Man United fan, but I do not feel confident at all.


Same here. Would gladly take a draw and that's what I'm expecting. Wouldn't be surprised if we got a win though.



BkB Hulk said:


> Spurs' midfield should boss Chelsea's, unless AVB turns into a coward when he sees Jose. :jose


And he will


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'm hoping to see United line up like this today against West Brom:

De Gea
Rafael Evans Vidic Evra
Nani Carrick Cleverley Kagawa
Rooney
Chicharito

*Subs:* Amos, Jones, Fellaini, Januzaj, Zaha, RVP & Welbeck​
Rafael must surely start here after having a solid game against Liverpool on Wednesday and being our natural right back. Evans was impressive on Wednesday also and should get the nod and I'd love to see him partner Vidic. Ferdinand was awful against City and I think needs a rest as he looked sluggish last weekend. Plus Vidic/Evans has looked a promising partnership in the past. Evra will get in automatically although I do hope to see Fabio get a chance at left back soon and Buttner looked surprisingly good defensively against Liverpool.

Nani offers us something on the right unlike the out-of-form Valencia, who has looked better so far this season but nowhere near his best. Fellaini should be dropped after his awful performance against City so I'd like to see Cleverley given a chance if he is fully fit. Kagawa needs more game time and it would be nice to have his creativity on the field. Have him start on the left and give him the freedom to roam around the pitch. Rooney is a certain and I'd give the nod to Hernandez with Van Persie being a doubt to start despite training. Chicharito looks to be chomping at the bit to be starting and deserves a chance here.

I'm expecting a positive United performance after the comments made by Moyes and the fact it's a week after the embarassing defeat to City. I would love to see Zaha and Adnan get a chance at some point during the game.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

On the other side of the coin, anything 2-0 or less against Utd, I'd be happy with. If Brom goes like 4-0 down it'll be so disappointing. 

I'd go: Myhill, Reid, McAuley, Olsson, Ridgewell, Mulumbu, Morrison, Amalfitano, Sessegnon, Sinclair, Anelka. 2 strikers won't work for Brom, midfield is our strongest area IMO so should use it to its advantage.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™ said:


> Same here. Would gladly take a draw and that's what I'm expecting. Wouldn't be surprised if we got a win though.
> 
> 
> 
> And he will


Yea especially with the way Spurs are playing


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hoping to see another solid game from Nasri today, I expect he'll play, leaving Silva for Bayern. After a fantastic last 3 games, I'd like to see the form continue with our first away win.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Foreshadowed said:


> I'm hoping to see United line up like this today against West Brom:
> 
> De Gea
> Rafael Evans Vidic Evra
> Nani Carrick Cleverley Kagawa
> Rooney
> Chicharito
> 
> *Subs:* Amos, Jones, Fellaini, Januzaj, Zaha, RVP & Welbeck​
> Rafael must surely start here after having a solid game against Liverpool on Wednesday and being our natural right back. Evans was impressive on Wednesday also and should get the nod and I'd love to see him partner Vidic. Ferdinand was awful against City and I think needs a rest as he looked sluggish last weekend. Plus Vidic/Evans has looked a promising partnership in the past. Evra will get in automatically although I do hope to see Fabio get a chance at left back soon and Buttner looked surprisingly good defensively against Liverpool.
> 
> Nani offers us something on the right unlike the out-of-form Valencia, who has looked better so far this season but nowhere near his best. Fellaini should be dropped after his awful performance against City so I'd like to see Cleverley given a chance if he is fully fit. Kagawa needs more game time and it would be nice to have his creativity on the field. Have him start on the left and give him the freedom to roam around the pitch. Rooney is a certain and I'd give the nod to Hernandez with Van Persie being a doubt to start despite training. Chicharito looks to be chomping at the bit to be starting and deserves a chance here.
> 
> I'm expecting a positive United performance after the comments made by Moyes and the fact it's a week after the embarassing defeat to City. I would love to see Zaha and Adnan get a chance at some point during the game.


*If Van Persie's fit then he starts. Especially after last week. Also I'd play Welbeck or even Januzaj out left instead of Kagawa. Brom's defence will likely rough him up and turn him to dust. Agreed on Rafael/Evans/Cleverley all coming in though.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

hart
micah vinny lescott kolarov
yaya dinho
milner nasri jovetic
negredo

looks the goods.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No Mata... Luiz ahead of Cahill who I rage on about being average but hasn't put a foot wrong next to Terry... Torres starts...

Weird.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

willian not even in the squad

excellent choice willian.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

50+ games in a season...


----------



## AEA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Expect a big victory from United today to be honest even after the performance against City last week. Yeah we beat Liverpool midweek but I still expect the United players want to make a statement today. If Van Persie is fit he will play along with Rooney. Would like to see Januzaj to start but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Really not feeling optimistic about Spurs-Chelsea, wouldn't mind a draw at all.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> 50+ games in a season...


dont need to rub in how many he'll miss.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spurs have got this. Should be fun times.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hoping to see Januzaj start today, Evans also deserves to start after his good performance midweek. Dont think RVP will be risked, most likely be on the bench just in case anything goes wrong. Also its a tricky game midweek.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

30m for Willlian. Brilliant signing that right there. On saying that unless Willian only cares for money and nothing else he fucked up too by moving to Chelsea


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

To be fair, Willian may be doing a great job replacing Marin and cheering the rest of the team on.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No Mata again? Tut tut.

Torres though :lmao.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

1-0 Spurs.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

SHIT


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

mikel is awful.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Jose doesn't look like the happy one. :jose


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Didn't realize until they mentioned it a min ago, that Chelsea have yet to score away in the Premiership.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

TAKE MIKEL OFF


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Adrien Mercier said:


> TAKE MIKEL OFF


But he's a bigger goal threat than Torres. :torres


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Vertonghen has been a complete beast so far, made some vital tackles, blocks and interceptions when Chelsea get in the Spurs box. Dawson has looked good also. Townsend is also causing Cole havoc on the right hand side of midfield. Eriksen has also been brilliant and it was a fantastic goal by Sigurosson.

Spurs deserve the lead, Chelsea have offered nothing thus far.


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lampard is worse than Mikel. We need a central midfielder badly. I'd play Luiz there over any of them at the moment because at least he can pick out a long pass.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Man Spurs defending have been on point. 

Gonna be sad as fuck if t his ends 1-0


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Foreshadowed said:


> Vertonghen has been a complete beast so far, made some vital tackles, blocks and interceptions when Chelsea get in the Spurs box. Dawson has looked good also. Townsend is also causing Cole havoc on the right hand side of midfield.
> 
> Spurs deserve the lead, Chelsea have offered nothing thus far.


Has he pulled anyone's shorts down yet?


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Poor first half, Shake-up needed at half time. Get Mikel off.

And the Spurs fans saying that Chelsea stealing Willian was a good thing for them because they got Eriksen need to stop popping up everywhere with their nonsense.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> Has he pulled anyone's shorts down yet?


If he pulled Torres shorts down, Torres would think he was making a pass at him. I think he knows whose shorts he can pull down and get away with without it coming across like he's flirting.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

But who was Mata? #EGame


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

#embarrassmount


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The Special Juan is on. Chelsea need him badly.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oh look, Mata is thrown on when the shit has hit the fan.

Torres is such a fanny.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:torres2


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Dawson is bad at football.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Foreshadowed said:


> If he pulled Torres shorts down, Torres would think he was making a pass at him. I think he knows whose shorts he can pull down and get away with without it coming across like he's flirting.


Who wears short shorts? BIG FUCKING JAN VERTONGHEN does.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Same with Everton, playing with Luiz in defence is a mess. We have a great partnership in Terry/Cahill and for some reason Jose does this pointless rotation which cost us in almost every game. Luiz will never be a reliable defender. 

We need physical presence in midfield and Mikel is not that guy, Jose needs to give Essien a chance in the league as he was impressive a few days ago.

I hope we can get a result somehow because it doesn't look good.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Weak finish by Torres


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Scratching, Fernando? Really? Someone needs to do a gender test on that fucking tool.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Vertonghen won't be pulling Torres shorts down now after that lovers tiff and Torres scratched him on the face... the dirty bitch.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LMAO Chelsea


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This is why Mata should come on more


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> De Gea, Jones, Ferdinand, Evans, Buttner; Nani, Carrick, Anderson, Kagawa; Rooney (C), Chicharito
> subs: Evra, Welbeck, Fabio, Valencia, Fellaini, Amos, Januzaj.



buttner and jones starting when fabio is on the bench :no:


edit: the United twitter account had the bench wrong



> Evra, Welbeck, van Persie, Valencia, Fellaini, Amos, Januzaj


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Terry 1-1


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

GOATerry !!


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:terry


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

FUCK YES :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:avb-1


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No RVP for us is surprising, especially when i'm sure Moyes said he'd be involved somehow. Guess he doesn't want to risk him afterall.

Glad to see Javier Hernandez getting a start too, and Kagawa.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Chelsea deserved the goal, they've been much better second half. Mata has looked so good since coming on, given a lot of creativity to Chelsea's play.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Spurs look absolutely done. Chelsea first to everything.

Dembele is fucking immense though. Still can't believe we never went for him.

Edit: Really like that United team


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Even Flow said:


> No RVP for us is surprising, especially when i'm sure Moyes said he'd be involved somehow. Guess he doesn't want to risk him afterall.
> 
> Glad to see Javier Hernandez getting a start too, and Kagawa.


the united twitter account had it wrong, RVP is on the bench in the place of Fabio


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuck sake, was hoping to see Rafael and Nani rip it up on the right side but no, we're being treated to Phil Jones attacking talents today.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rafael not even in the team... strange. Still, a strong line-up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

nasri apparently starting and navas out. not confirmed yet tho.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

One more goal boys


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What a fucking cunt Vertonghen is.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao Torres


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sort of harsh on Torres, but he did go in aggressively on a yellow, so it's hard to feel sorry for him given he made such a poor decision. The first yellow was a wrong decision though, so actually, yes I do feel sorry for Torres.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mike Dean continues to show why he's one of the worst referees in the Premier League.

That is not a red card but I guess it cancels it out as Torres should have been sent off for the BITCH SCRATCH!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That's one of the worst decisions I've ever seen. Seriously, what did Ladyboy do there?


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> That's one of the worst decisions I've ever seen. Seriously, what did Ladyboy do there?


He got sucked in by the cunt Vertonghen holding his head after he headed the fucking ball.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Poor decision rom the ref. Torres did little wrong


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Two wrongs making a funny. Good stuff.

:torres


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

FUCKING PRICK REF


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Refs are turning me off the game more than diving and Liverpool's WOATness, tbh.

Tired of the same shit every week,


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Buttner was first class on Wednesday so he deserves the start ahead of Fabio. 2 good performances from in one week though? :argh: 3 games in a week for Rafael is probably a bit much after being out so this is the right game for him to miss I guess. Should win comfortably even with that team. Shame that Cleverley got injured. Good game for Nani to claim a starting place for the coming games too. *


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



R.Scorpio said:


> Poor decision rom the ref. *Torres did little wrong*




He did nothing wrong. Jumped for the ball with his arms down but somehow that's a yellow.

Dean is a baldy clueless fuck.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That ball hitting Vertonghen's head could have killed him before Torres heinously assaulted him. Top refereeing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

very bemusing decision. ridiculous if dean is taking advice from an official who cannot fully see what happened.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Buttner was first class on Wednesday so he deserves the start ahead of Fabio. 2 good performances from in one week though? :argh: 3 games in a week for Rafael is probably a bit much after being out so this is the right game for him to miss I guess. Should win comfortably even with that team. Shame that Cleverley got injured. Good game for Nani to claim a starting place for the coming games too. *


I understand that point but Jones is so uncreative on the right. He was excellent as a defensive midfielder against Liverpool and I'd rather him play at centreback or in defensive midfield than as a right back, where's he's not offered anything going forward. I'd prefer to see Fabio there after he impressed against Palace. Ah well, should be a comfortable win still.

A shame Rafael is rested but it's understandable.


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just quietly, Torres was having an excellent match up until that bullshit red card. Having Mata on the pitch changed the whole complexion of the match.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'll settle for a point


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Torres should have been off for the scratch but should Vertonghen not have been off for his part in the tiff (mainly the push) and then the foul on Ramires?

Torres eventual red card was a nothing challenge though, no idea why that would be a booking.

Good game overall, can be happy enough with a draw.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Good result for Chelsea, more so than for Spurs. And that's why Mata should be starting.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Hope you guys stick around for my punditry at half time on Setanta.

:mike*


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> buttner and jones starting when fabio is on the bench :no:
> 
> 
> edit: the United twitter account had the bench wrong


I actually really like that side its very attacking. Some lads who played well midweek v liverpool deserved to start today & likes of smalling rafael evra Felliani RvP I imagine will all come staright in to start v Donetsk midweek.

Could argue fabio should be there at RB but Jones played well v Liverpool & deserves a chance at RB, my main worry is he isn't as good a attacking outlet at rb as either of the da silva twins but rafael be to big risk starting today after Wednesday game he will play v Donetsk. Smalling can feel hard done by but convinced he will start v Donetsk now. Buttner had good game v Liverpool & evra could use a rest so return v Donetsk as well also Buttner has Evans & Rio to cover him which is a bonus.

Little surprised ando back in as thought he was dire v palace 2 weeks ago but he himself needs game time, kagawa & nani on wings makes me very happy both have individual talent to unlock WBA defence single handily at times. Chicha deserves another start & stretch WBA & makes run off shoulders which give room to Midfeild 3 behind him. 

WBA are counter attacking side they will sit deep & try get numbers back when they are defending as fast as they can & be direct when can break on us. Not shocked Moyes himself gone for a attacking side. We will have most of the ball & have so many attacking players in that starting 11 that today does seem great chance to score goal from open play which not done since Swansea game. Might need be patient in our play WBA will be hard to break down no point rushing our play just need make sure we pick right ball at right time & we will get chances. Bench is also looking strong as well in case need freshen up later on in the game.


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yaya won't stop scoring.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

yaya is so far above everyone else in the league it's astounding. 4 in 6 now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Not a great first half, slow play, need someone on who will create a bit of urgency. Most promising players probably Nani and Kagawa.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> yaya is so far above everyone else in the league it's astounding. 4 in 6 now.


It's almost astounding how much better he is than everyone else he is.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just got a text from my mate at Old Trafford.

"Kill me."

Perhaps it's not going so well for United today then.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Kagawa off for Januzaj

Is Kagawa injured? I missed the last half hr or so of the 1st half


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

1-2 punch, tremendous


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

can we get some competent linesmen?

3 offsides for us have been onside, and then they miss a blatant offside. fucking hell.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

FFS 

1-0 West Brom


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

VINTAGE DAVID MOYES


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

RIO 'GERARD PIQUE' FERDINAND


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

United :kolo1


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rio fpalm


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Is this the real life ?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

1-1 :mark:

:rooney


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Rio again fpalm


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

2-1 West Brom 

FML


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

YEEEEEAHHHHHH BITTTTTTCHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

WORLD CLASS DEFENDING


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Villa are surviving without Benteke against City.

2-2


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

3-2 Villa :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LMAO UNITED and CITY.

Just let Even Flow, EGame and I post in this thread, plz. :lenny


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

nastasic's incompetence matching the linesman's today. 2 mistakes in a minute, 2 goals. obviously been reading their own headlines, disgracefully lazy this 2nd half, allowed villa into the game.


----------



## Saviorxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Thank you Moyes.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fellaini scores but is offside fpalm


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> LMAO UNITED and CITY.
> 
> Just let Even Flow, EGame and I post in this thread, plz. :lenny


*ahem*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Glad I avoided betting today!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Horrendous.

Kagawa better have been injured.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So we lost, City lost. Chelsea & Spurs drew. Just need Arsenal to lose, and today wouldn't have been such a bad day afterall.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

woeful, pissweak and pathetic second half. lazy and lethargic. fucked over by the assistant for the 1st but the other two were all nastasic. class on the free kick but it was such a dumb, dumb foul. team looked terrible after nasri went off and didn't work hard enough at all. dzeko and negredo obviously cannot play next to each other. dominate for the best part of 60 minutes and continually waste chance after chance. it's bemusing as to why this continually keeps happening, especially away. we should not have lost that, yet we snatched defeat away.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This is what mediocrity looks like, Man Utd fans, watch it, drink it in.



Hamada said:


> *ahem*


Dempsey isn't as sexy as our sigs doe :lenny


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*UNITED*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes should start Anderson every week.

:moyes1


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

West Midlands, slaying dem Manchester teams.










THE GOAT.


----------



## CGS

DEAD BROKEN PREMIER LEAGUE


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

And I thought we were bad...

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

You gotta love the EPL.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BkB Hulk said:


> Moyes should start Anderson every week.
> 
> :moyes1


I don't know why he's still there. Same with Nani.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Dempsey isn't as sexy as our sigs doe :lenny


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No idea why evra didnt play, the league game is more important than midweek. Also dont know where rafael was.

Cant understand why the players werent showing any urgency up until the 92nd minute, at least nani and januzaj attempted to force something by running at the defence. It just seemed to be carrick and fellaini passing it to rvp and rooney at the edge of the box and hope something happens


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

John Obi really should think about what he's done.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Even Flow said:


> I don't know why he's still there. Same with Nani.


To be fair Nani was by far United's best player today. Hernandez should have put away one of his passes in the first half.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*











pretty much my reaction to the day thus far. only with significantly less clothing. SIGNIFICANTLY.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oh City. lol.. how did we fuck that one up?

And that linesmen for their first goal can go fall down some stairs.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


>


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Amalfitano scored? Too bad his retarded younger brother Romain can't do the same thing for us.

Also

http://www.hasmoyesbeensacked.com/

SOON


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You just know that Arsenal is going to lose today. 

Love the parity,though.


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

edit: nvm


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

United 12th :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

lolegrini.

lolyes.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It was pretty awesome to see Roddy Piper come on for West Brom too.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



God™;24456337 said:


> edit: nvm


Ninja'd again? Fuck it leave it up, God. I can hear a pathetic Manc accent softly saying "But I still think we're the second city".


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> United 12th :lmao


Fulham who are 18th are only 3 points behind us :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> lolyes.


:yes


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> You just know that Arsenal is going to lose today.
> 
> Love the parity,though.


SHUT. UP. BE. QUIET. MICHAEL.


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> Ninja'd again? Fuck it leave it up, God. I can hear a pathetic Manc accent softly saying "But I still think we're the second city".


I took it down because it was 40MB in size, lol.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I haven't seen the game and to be honest I'm not going to fucking bother. After the week of Moyes and the players stating they were going to _"bounce back"_ and _"respond after the embarassing derby defeat"_ I actually believed that would happen. However, to see United lose at Old Trafford (which hasn't been a fortress in years) to West Brom is just mind-boggling. All credit to West Brom, it sounds like they wanted it more and came with the correct strategy to win.

Some fans are going to be against Moyes now after that result, I'm not one of them but to still go a game without scoring from open play since the first game against Swansea is very odd and needs sorting out. Also, why play Ferdinand today? He was so poor in the last game we surely needed Vidic. Well done on picking Jones at right back who created nothing going forward. Plus taking Kagawa off, our most creative player is a stupid decision. A poor display by the players, odd substitution by Moyes and another disappointing display.

All hail zombie fucking passing, the path we seem to be going down! Sort it out Moyes!

Fucking fuming.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



God™;24456481 said:


> I took it down because it was 40MB in size, lol.


When it's 40MB of GOAT it's allowed :side:

Actually, the video just got removed from YouTube. Put it back up :lol






BERA.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

My god, United and City for the most part are both playing fucking awful so far. No way United is retaining with this form.

I suppose we can deal with a draw against Spurs. For me, as long as Chelsea is in the CL, I am content.

I have a feeling Arsenal is losing to Swans.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes will be out before December.

Di Matteo to take over. 



London Premier League. :mark:

Look at Soton in 4th. Go on, Soton!


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

you guys ready for the Serge Gnarby show?


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Can't even watch the Arsenal game because they've instead decided to show a college football game. This sucks.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CNew2 said:


> Can't even watch the Arsenal game because they've instead decided to show a college football game. This sucks.


Murica :kg3

If you have Dish, it is on channel 5.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> Moyes will be out before December.
> 
> Di Matteo to take over.
> 
> 
> 
> London Premier League. :mark:
> 
> Look at Soton in 4th. Go on, Soton!


Decent start for us but we haven't even started clicking in the final third yet


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

 I don't. I have Charter. It's suppose to be on NBC, but nope, it has been substituted apparently.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23923904



> Former Sunderland midfielder Stefan Schwarz let slip that he might like to travel into space after joining the Black Cats in 1999, so the club inserted a clause banning the Swede from space travel.


:lmao


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CNew2 said:


> I don't. I have Charter. It's suppose to be on NBC, but nope, it has been substituted apparently.


Type thefirstrow into google.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23923904
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Covering all ahem... *bases* :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










onside apparently. and you can see the linesman is directly in line. ridiculously bad.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> onside apparently. and you can see the linesman is directly in line. ridiculously bad.


Those linemen :clap


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> On the other side of the coin, anything 2-0 or less against Utd, I'd be happy with. If Brom goes like 4-0 down it'll be so disappointing.


 :moyes2



BlackaryDaggery said:


> Hoping to see another solid game from Nasri today, I expect he'll play, leaving Silva for Bayern.* After a fantastic last 3 games, I'd like to see the form continue with our first away win.*


Sorry, you have to wait.



Even Flow said:


> Didn't realize until they mentioned it a min ago, that Chelsea have yet to score away in the Premiership.


:wilkins

And Man United haven't scored from open play in the league since the opening day.



Seabs said:


> *Should win comfortably even with that team. *


:hayden3


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Abk™;24457361 said:


> :moyes2


I didn't bank on the UNIFYING FACTOR OF BIG DAVEY










Shit not given.


----------



## O Fenômeno

CNew2 said:


> I don't. I have Charter. It's suppose to be on NBC, but nope, it has been substituted apparently.


Its on NBC4 buddy... The main network.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This match is like SEX.

Incredible buildup play. I'm just...:banderas

Arsenalol? Not anymore. :wenger2


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

RAMSEY may as well just take a piss on the YPOTY Trophy right now.

It's his.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

WHY IS RAMSEY ZIDANE NOW?????

Come on ta fuck Swansea.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> RAMSEY may as well just take a piss on the YPOTY Trophy right now.
> 
> It's his.


inb4 bale gets it again


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ArsenLOL?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

TWO POINTS CLEAR AND IT'S NOT NEW YEAR???

Good, good performance tonight. We were pretty flat first half, but second half we looked way more comfortable. Some really nice spells in possession that led to the goals. I thought Giroud had fucked it before playing in Ramsey for the second. Frog Boy really should've buried that chance a few minutes after Ganbry's goal (who had a really good game and got himself a nice goal -- tidy finish), though. Fuck it. Would've liked to keep a clean sheet for a change, but to be fair to Swansea that was a really good move leading to the goal. Other than that we defended well and Shezzy is looking more and more composed every game. That moment where he scared me half to death on the touchline is still a Szczesny special, but whatevah. He was pretty great tonight. Ramsey is on fucking Zeus steroids. 

Also:










Someone make a smilie out of Frog Boy's face.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Top of ze league. Ve having ze laugh. :wenger2



Hamada said:


> ArsenLOL?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ozil is such an ugly fucker.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Ruckus said:


>


Chillax brah. :wenger2


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










Look at that clawing motion, could've killed the lad :fergie


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

With most the big teams losing or drawing today, WOAT of the Day is gonna be unsure which to go with first and take up most of their airtime. My guess is Arsenal-Swansea or Spurs-Chelsea.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

At the risk of sounding like a Liverpool supporter, it's our year.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

They'll probs go with Spurs/Chelsea first on MotD. Biggest game of the weekend and all. 



Le Nature Garçon said:


> At the risk of sounding like a Liverpool supporter, it's our year.


It's still way too early for that thinking. Be fucking quiet and stop jinxing shit. 

Seriously though, I know it's said most years, but the league really is wide open this season. Teams are dropping points when they shouldn't be yet looking really good at other times (except United) there's six sides that have about as good a shot as each other at winning it (I'm counting Everton in that six, not United). If we can somehow manage to keep most of our important players fit and bring in some additions in January, we're in with a shout. Still don't see it happening, because I'm a pessimist by nature and I think the depth of City and Chelsea's squads will probably swing things in their favour come May, but at this rate it really wouldn't surprise me if us and Spurs are third and fourth (not necessarily in that order...though yeah, in that order). Either that or Liverpool win the league and I have to end the universe out of sheer pity for every single human being that'd have to put up with Liverpool fans from that point forward.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Last week I wasn't really panicking at all. Moyes needs time and I wasn't expecting a win at the Etihad, we'd bounce back with this decent run of fixtures coming.

This week I'm like..










Need to get CAPTAIN Rafael back and give the him the fucking armband too already. He IS the team.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

MotD will go with United first. They lost at home. To WBA. No offence, Hamada.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Did Seabs go to Old Trafford today? I fear for his state of mind. To have witnesses that in person...

I've been there, brother. I have. It gets harder before it gets better. Accept that. Embrace that.

A hard rain will fall. Let it wash over you. Eventually the clouds will break and the downpour will cease its battering upon your soul. That final night is hardest of all. Then, with the dawn, comes the new light. With the dawn comes new hope. With the dawn comes...


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Seabs does seem likely to be the one to be affected by this the hardest. All he has ever known is the warm and safe bosom of Fergie, and he tries to remain so positive before games. He's so young. :jose

Moyes is United's Hodgson, and Hodgson is probably ten times more qualified to manage the club than Moyes. Dark times ahead.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Seabs does seem likely to be the one to be affected by this the hardest. All he has ever known is the warm and safe bosom of Fergie, and he tries to remain so positive before games. He's so young. :jose
> 
> Moyes is United's Hodgson, and Hodgson is probably ten times more qualified to manage the club than Moyes. Dark times ahead.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

that really was one spectacular goal

shrugged off ferdinand like he was nothing, then utterly humiliated de gea with one of the coolest finishes i ever had the pleasure of seeing


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOLing @ the amount of discussion about United. Only on WF would people care so much about a 12th place team.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

You took those words right from my mouth, ReDREDD.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



EGame said:


> LOLing @ the amount of discussion about United. Only on WF would people care so much about a 12th place team.


Just look at the fixture list for SUPER SUNDAY then. GOAT game - Stoke v Norwich. :moyes1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

on the upside, norwich vs stoke city will be a great showcase of the benefits of eugenics and why hitler may have been onto something

regular beauty pageant that will be


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> on the upside, norwich vs stoke city will be a great showcase of the benefits of eugenics and why hitler may have been onto something
> 
> regular beauty pageant that will be


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I get ONE Sunday off work and Super Sunday throws up Stoke vs Norwich enaldo

Sunderland vs Liverpool will be an interesting watch though, must win for both sides.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> With most the big teams losing or drawing today, WOAT of the Day is gonna be unsure which to go with first and take up most of their airtime. My guess is Arsenal-Swansea or Spurs-Chelsea.


They'll have United first, you forget that they are obsessed with them and thinks everyone else is as well.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> @GaryLineker 2h
> The MOTD running order: ManU/WBA, AV/ManC, Tot/Che, Swa/Ars, Ful/Car, Sou/CP, Hull/WHU. Danny Murphy and Roberto Martinez are in. BBC1 10.30


He always tweets it during the day


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Depressing thought for the rest of the league: Ozil, Ramsey and Wilshere are all locked up on five year contracts.

They won't be Iniesta, Xavi and Busquets but they should be better than any midfield trio the Prem has seen in recent history. The build-up play between those guys is truly something to behold right now and they will only get better.

Poor laughing hyenas. The cottage industry of Gunner bashing is in shambles while those who trusted Wenger and had patience are looking pretty damn smart right about now.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BrickHouse said:


> They won't be Iniesta, Xavi and Busquets but they should be better than any midfield trio the Prem has seen in recent history.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










champions league winners motherfucker 8*D


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Essien, Makelele, Lampard would be a good shout.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> champions league winners motherfucker 8*D


Is this a joke?

Ozil blows Lampard out of the water technically and Wilshere and Ramsey both have significantly more attacking punch than Mikel.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Le Nature Garçon said:


> At the risk of sounding like a Liverpool supporter, it's our year.




















SOON.JPG


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BrickHouse said:


> Is this a joke?
> 
> Ozil blows Lampard out of the water technically and Wilshere and Ramsey both have significantly more attacking punch than Mikel.


True. Just a shame none of them will be able to match up with what the Chelsea trio has won if they remian at Arsenal :hayden


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

The geordie boom-bust cycle


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Can't sack Padrew though now can ya #8yearcontract

Also Mikel in a champions league winning midfield is kinda sad to think about


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

BACUNA MATATA, WHAT A WONDERFUL PHRASE


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> SOON.JPG


The gall it takes for a LIVERPOOL fan to post this is really mind-blowing.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Is it me or are City Channeling us HARD this year? Played shit against Cardiff, Stoke, Hull (despite winning) & Now Villa yet destroyed Man U & Newcastle (Games which should have been tighter) Fuck is going on?



BrickHouse said:


> The gall it takes for a LIVERPOOL fan to post this is really mind-blowing.


Someone has to deliver the truth. No one better than a Pool fan tbh


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> True. Just a shame none of them will be able to match up with what the Chelsea trio has won if they remian at Arsenal :hayden


You mean the flukiest double winners in the history of Europe that finished in sixth place domestically?

Are your lottery predictions also so bullish?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BrickHouse said:


> You mean the flukiest double winners in the history of Europe that finished in sixth place?
> 
> Are your lottery predictions always so bullish?


You seem a bit upset.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BrickHouse said:


> Ozil blows Lampard out of the water technically and Wilshere and Ramsey both have significantly more attacking punch than Mikel.


I agree. Bendtner is also much better at attacking than Cech.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Also Mikel in a champions league winning midfield is kinda sad to think about


I think Djimi Traore in a Champions League winning defence was worse.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> You seem a bit upset.


And Gunner haters seem a bit nostalgic.

Hey if Arsenio Hall can recycle his garbage from 20 years ago, the hyenas could still have fun with ArsenaLOLing for a while.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



BrickHouse said:


> You mean the flukiest double winners in the history of Europe that finished in sixth place domestically?
> 
> Are your lottery predictions also so bullish?


Fluke or whatever, we won it. Fuck have Arsenal won in the last 8 years? Can't even win your own pre season trophy, lad.

Stick around in May please. I will be dying to hear your thoughts on that ninth year.

Six games and he's wetting his pants, yo.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



I Curry I said:


> I think Djimi Traore in a Champions League winning defence was worse.


HEY You leave the GOAT Djimi Traore alone. He played the game of his life in that final :brodgers



BrickHouse said:


> And Gunner haters seem a bit nostalgic.
> 
> Hey if Arsenio Hall can recycle his garbage from 20 years ago, the hyenas could still have fun with ArsenaLOLing for a while.


lolgunnerhaters. To be fair there are a lot of arsenal fans who seem to have a high and mighty attitude despite their team clearly falling quite far. People are far from haters. It's just hilarious to see. Basically a modern day Liverpool.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



legendkiller316 said:


> They'll have United first, you forget that they are obsessed with them and thinks everyone else is as well.


Unsurprisingly, all the WOAT analysis was around United and it took Danny fucking Murphy to say WBA played well. Well? We fucking bossed the game. No mention of Sessegnon or Amalfitano.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> I agree. Bendtner is also much better at attacking than Cech.


Disagree. Cech's helmet is also more fashionable than whatever hairstyle Bendtner is sporting.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> HEY You leave the GOAT Djimi Traore alone. He played the game of his life in that final :brodgers


Dudek
Finnan Brown Materazzi Traore
Anderson Mikel Muntari 
Hargreaves_________Bertrand
Pandev​
Whole team of poor Champions League winners in (roughly) the position they played.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Finnan wasn't a poor player. :kobe


----------



## Hamada

@evilkagawa: Giggs 4 year old when West Brom of Albion last win old Trafford.
Must be at least 100 year ago!
SEE THIS MOYES! YOU
DESTROY UNITED HISTORY!

LOL


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hamada

CGS said:


> Can't sack Padrew though now can ya #8yearcontract
> 
> Also Mikel in a champions league winning midfield is kinda sad to think about


PADREW.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yeah I dunno what the fuck happened there :lmao


----------



## Curry

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> Finnan wasn't a poor player. :kobe


I couldn't find worse, Bosingwa is debatable though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Bosingwa :jt. Now HIM being a champo league winner makes my stomach turn


----------



## Hamada

I reckon we should nominate a Saturday as "be EGame for a day", rules are praise your team to the heavens, hurl shit at your rivals and hate THA FUCK out of Thiago. It'd be great.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Bosingwa :jt. Now HIM being a champo league winner makes my stomach turn


Two time Champions League winner.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


>


This guy always gets me. Stop posting this, Hamada! :wilkins


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> Two time Champions League winner.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Okay, I've calmed down now.

Moyes needs to go and he can take Steve "mean stare" Round and that 80 year old twat Lumsden with him. If ever there was a triumvirate of fucking uselessness, it's those three.

And as for the players? Buttner, Young, Anderson, Rio (Sorry, but today was the final straw). Fuck off. Going into October well below mid-table is a fucking joke. Moyes inherited a squad that amassed 89 points last season and he hasn't the slightest fucking clue what to do with it.

Sack him and break the bank to get in Klopp, Hiddink, AVB even, any-fucking-one but Moyes.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> Okay, I've calmed down now.


...

...



Silent Alarm said:


> Moyes needs to go and he can take Steve "mean stare" Round and that 80 year old twat Lumsden with him. If ever there was a triumvirate of fucking uselessness, it's those three.
> 
> And as for the players? Buttner, Young, Anderson, Rio (Sorry, but today was the final straw). Fuck off. Going into October well below mid-table is a fucking joke. Moyes inherited a squad that amassed 89 points last season and he hasn't the slightest fucking clue what to do with it.
> 
> Sack him and break the bank to get in Klopp, Hiddink, AVB even, any-fucking-one but Moyes.


I see.

--- 

For reals though y'all's defence was turrrrible. I'd be shitting fury as well.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> Okay, I've calmed down now.


So I was like, "ok, here comes a well thought out evaluation of today's loss".



Silent Alarm said:


> Moyes needs to go and he can take Steve "mean stare" Round and that 80 year old twat Lumsden with him. If ever there was a triumvirate of fucking uselessness, it's those three.
> 
> And as for the players? Buttner, Young, Anderson, Rio (Sorry, but today was the final straw). Fuck off. Going into October well below mid-table is a fucking joke. Moyes inherited a squad that amassed 89 points last season and he hasn't the slightest fucking clue what to do with it.
> 
> Sack him and break the bank to get in Klopp, Hiddink, AVB even, any-fucking-one but Moyes.


Then I was kinda like:












Edit: GODDAMN YOU, ANDY! HOW DARE YOU NINJA ME?! GODDAMN YOU TO HELL!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Angry Alarm. You guys can't sack Moyes this soon, I mean we were stuck with Woy until January. 

And I doubt that Glaziers would spunk up the dosh to pay off his 6 year contract.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> So I was like, "ok, here comes a well thought out evaluation of today's loss".
> 
> 
> 
> Then I was kinda like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: GODDAMN YOU, ANDY! HOW DARE YOU NINJA ME?! GODDAMN YOU TO HELL!


anda


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

If United do get rid of Moyes this season they should go after Simeone. He's doing a Godlike job with Atletico.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> So I was like, "*ok, here comes a well thought out evaluation of today's loss".
> *


From me? :ti


I'm all about the kneejerk.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

BACUNA MATATA

BIG LIBOR

Kiz, El HE MADi









Above Man Utd - geels fud, man. #thankyoumoyes


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> I agree. Bendtner is also much better at attacking than Cech.





CGS said:


> You seem a bit upset.


goddamnn this is why i fucking love this site. 

so many lulz, so many class posters

but never enough rep to give out enaldo


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Man Southampton are class


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Between JT and Torres for MOTM today. Although Mata was a game changer for us in the second half, pretty much gave Jose every reason why he should start. Unlike the Everton game he looked motivated to prove a point so maybe all the talk of a new position in the club was important for him which is good to see. Terry dominated the air for 90 minutes, he also had two chances to score in the first half. Jose stabilizing his position leading defence was probably the most important decision he made so far as we looked directionless without him. If Torres was this ambitious from 2011, maybe the 50m deal would have been a success, arguably his best game in a Chelsea shirt. Finally looked sharp and dangerous like the guy that we were supposed to buy, competition with Eto'o was probably a factor. 

Good second half in general, Lampard and Ramires in midfield and Mata's creativity changed the game, could have won it in the last 20 minutes but I will take a draw considering the first half performance. Mikel was ineffective. We can't rely on him being the physical presence we need in midfield. Essien looked good whenever he played and was MOTM in his return to Ghana if I'm not mistaken, Jose needs to give him a chance in the league in a deeper position, especially now that MVG is injured and we have three options besides him. Maybe try to play him in front of Terry and Cahill similar to what Makelele did for us.

There are reports that Jose started negotiations with Porto to sign Mangala in January. If it really happens, and we can get around 40m for Luiz, I'm fine with it at this point.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rock316AE said:


> Between JT and Torres for MOTM today. *Although Mata was a game changer for us in the second half, pretty much gave Jose every reason why he should start.* Unlike the Everton game he looked motivated to prove a point so maybe all the talk of a new position in the club was important for him which is good to see. Terry dominated the air for 90 minutes, he also had two chances to score in the first half. Jose stabilizing his position leading defence was probably the most important decision he made so far as we looked directionless without him. If Torres was this ambitious from 2011, maybe the 50m deal would have been a success, arguably his best game in a Chelsea shirt. Finally looked sharp and dangerous like the guy that we were supposed to buy, competition with Eto'o was probably a factor.
> 
> Good second half in general, Lampard and Ramires in midfield and Mata's creativity changed the game, could have won it in the last 20 minutes but I will take a draw considering the first half performance. Mikel was ineffective. We can't rely on him being the physical presence we need in midfield. Essien looked good whenever he played and was MOTM in his return to Ghana if I'm not mistaken, Jose needs to give him a chance in the league in a deeper position, especially now that MVG is injured and we have three options besides him. Maybe try to play him in front of Terry and Cahill similar to what Makelele did for us.
> 
> There are reports that Jose started negotiations with Porto to sign Mangala in January. If it really happens, and we can get around 40m for Luiz, I'm fine with it at this point.


100%


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Rock316AE said:


> Although Mata was a game changer for us in the second half, pretty much gave Jose every reason why he should start.


And he still won't


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



















:suarez2

:jones


----------



## Death Rider

BrickHouse said:


> You mean the flukiest double winners in the history of Europe that finished in sixth place domestically?
> 
> Are your lottery predictions also so bullish?


Still won more trophies then your team has recently. What is your point? God arsenal fans like you make me hate arsenal more then Manchester United sometimes. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


> And he still won't


Na fuck that


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

it is fairly amusing

they win 6 fucking matches and they already cop an attitude and think they have the treble in the bag


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


> And he still won't












Probably not in the next few games after Jose publicly stated that Oscar is his first choice number 10 but he should be back in the next month if he continues to play like that. If it's instead of Oscar or on the right wing, I don't know. Personally, I don't think Mata and Oscar should play together as they're too similar and Mata is not as effective on the wing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

i dont see why we still dont play all 3 just switching around

thats what jose did this game


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lovely response in the League for Moyes' boys after that 4-1 drubbing against Citeh, losing 2-1 is an improvement. :moyes2 #MoyesIn


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mourinho heaped praise on Mata after the game, said that he is working hard on trying to play the way he wants him to and that even though it's still 72 hours before our next game, Mata is definitely starting.

Mata can do a job on the right wing. Tbh, with Mata, Oscar and Hazard, it's all about interchanging throughout the match. It's what made us so unpredictable at the start of last season when we were just sweeping teams away. As long as they all work hard on tracking back, we won't have a problem.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hazard looked terrible against Spurs. What the fuck happened to the Manchester teams, Jesus

edit;
what the fuck, is he doing this on purpose


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

With the rotation he did in CL and PL matches recently, I can see Schurrle or Willian starting on Tuesday so maybe Hazard, Mata and one of them. It was only a matter of time with Mata as he's too good not to start. If it wasn't for the Confederations cup and his injury at the start of the season, he wouldn't have been in this situation anyway. But if Jose added more responsibility to his game with more pressing and defensive work then it's for the better. I would still prefer playing a natural winger like Schurrle alongside Hazard and Mata/Oscar though, but if they play together it should be Mata in the middle.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Hazard looked terrible against Spurs. What the fuck happened to the Manchester teams, Jesus
> 
> edit;
> what the fuck, is he doing this on purpose


He didn't know him until last week, then he saw him play and rated him, thus he has always rated him :troll


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Hazard looked terrible against Spurs. What the fuck happened to the Manchester teams, Jesus
> 
> edit;
> what the fuck, is he doing this on purpose


He did the same with Ramsey last week.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Someone tweeted this: 

Moyes spent 11 years trying to get Everton above Man Utd and now he's finally achieved it, Well Done. #MoyesIn


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Aaron Ramsey needs to calm the fuck down. It's not right.



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Someone tweeted this:
> 
> Moyes spent 11 years trying to get Everton above Man Utd and now he's finally achieved it, Well Done. #MoyesIn


:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> it is fairly amusing
> 
> they win 6 fucking matches and they already cop an attitude and think they have the treble in the bag


Dude no one is saying we'll win the treble.

BECAUSE ITS ALL ABOUT THE QUADRUPLE BABY!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

id say you should go for 5 cups, but you already lost the emirates trophy 8*D


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> id say you should go for 5 cups, but you already lost the emirates trophy 8*D


It can still happen without the Emirates cup :disdrogba, winning the PL counts as two trophies: 1) For actually winning the league 2) For being in the top 4 to claim dat prestigious Top 4 trophy. :wenger


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> it is fairly amusing
> 
> they win 6 fucking matches and they already cop an attitude and think they have the treble in the bag


For starters, you're wrong. We've only won five, dawg.

Second, fuck outta here with the "they." BrickHouse (I apologise sincerely if that's not his correct name) is the only Arsenal fan here - and I'm only talking about this place - that sounds like he's HAM on the optimism. Pretty much every other Arsenal fan here has cried enough tears over the last eight years to remain firmly mired in pessimistic sludge. Most of us routinely take the piss out of ourselves, in fact.

That said, IMO it's pretty much unarguable that we have this shit in the bag.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hazard has been below average by his standards so far this season. I understand Mou wants to transform him to that world class player he wants to be, but he's not performing well atm. Needs to be benched IMO. We've got tons of players on the bench hungry to prove themselves.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Stoke v Norwich today. Battle of the MONGS.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> ‘To win the Champions League, you need five or six world-class players,’ said Moyes.
> 
> ‘Look at Bayern Munich, they have it. Look at Barcelona, who had it in the past and Real Madrid, who have maybe got it now. That’s the level you have to be at to win it. We’ve not got that yet but what we have got is experience.
> 
> ‘The job when I took over was always going to be that we’d have to make changes and improve as we go along.’


this comment seems to have annoyed quite a few fans this morning, people saying we've got to 3 champions league finals in the last 6 years. But to be fair how many world class players do we have?, players like Ferdinand, Giggs, Vidic, Evra arent getting any younger. Players like Young, Anderson and Buttner will never be first choice in the team.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


>


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We've fallen so far that we're not even the butt of the boom/ bust cycle joke? Dangit, Bobby.

About to wrap up the women's sandwich league thing, though. Arselol haven't even got that anymore. #Mrs.WengerOUT.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

How many world class players have Man U got?

Opinions vary. IMO RVP, Rooney, Vidic and Ferdinand (when on form), then Carrick maybe?


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Just Rooney and RVP imo.

Edit: Forgot Vidic, him too probably.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Those Piers Morgan tweets are him in a nutshell pretty much.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Did Seabs go to Old Trafford today? I fear for his state of mind. To have witnesses that in person...
> 
> I've been there, brother. I have. It gets harder before it gets better. Accept that. Embrace that.
> 
> A hard rain will fall. Let it wash over you. Eventually the clouds will break and the downpour will cease its battering upon your soul. That final night is hardest of all. Then, with the dawn, comes the new light. With the dawn comes new hope. With the dawn comes...


*Not yesterday thank god. That was the first game we've lost that we should have won. Losing at Anfield and Etihad is gonna happen but that was unacceptable. People do love to overeact after one result though. Wasn't Moyes' fault entirely. Players who played lost that match. Starting XI was more than good enough to finish West Brom off. I guess you could blame Moyes for not doing what needed to be done in the transfer window but who knows just how much control he had over transfers and if it would have gone any better if he did. Not bricking it just yet. One game that we lost that we should have won doesn't break a season. We've got a decent run of games coming up now to gain some momentum from. Losing a game like that at home can't happen again this year though. Pelle and Jose are having shaky starts too so don't focus too much on Moyes. 1 point away to Cardiff/Stoke/Villa for City is every bit as embarassing. Spurs and Arsenal will slip up themselves sooner rather than later too and let us back into the mix if we pick our form up. Extremely amused by people calling for Moyes to be sacked and saying we won't make top 4 before OCTOBER.

Game should have been won in the first half tbh. Had chances but didn't finish them off. Nani at least creates chances unlike Valencia and Young. Januzaj looked to make stuff happen when he came on too which was encouraging again. Defensively it was a shambles though. Really poor protection from Carrick/Anderson/Fellaini and total amateur show from the back 4. Wednesday was clearly a total fluke from Buttner. Fuck off. Rio was everywhere but where he should have been. To be fair to West Brom their 2 goals were brilliant even if we gave them the openings. Still had to make it happen themselves though. 1st goal was embarassing defending. Buttner not tracking back after going forward again leaving Evans to cover at LB (brilliant run from Sess btw) and leaving Rio exposed. Jones should have been covering in too I guess. Fellaini's a fuckwit for being so lazily offside for that goal too. No idea why he's moved ahead of the ball in that situation. *


Donnacha said:


> Seabs does seem likely to be the one to be affected by this the hardest. All he has ever known is the warm and safe bosom of Fergie, and he tries to remain so positive before games. He's so young. :jose
> 
> Moyes is United's Hodgson, and Hodgson is probably ten times more qualified to manage the club than Moyes. Dark times ahead.


*We can still win every competition we're in this season. Mind you so can Liverpool.


Oh :moyes2*


GOD of CUNT said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> ---
> 
> For reals though y'all's defence was turrrrible. I'd be shitting fury as well.


*Fuck you gaybod for stealing my post 12 hours before me.*


Joel said:


> So I was like, "ok, here comes a well thought out evaluation of today's loss".
> 
> 
> 
> Then I was kinda like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: GODDAMN YOU, ANDY! HOW DARE YOU NINJA ME?! GODDAMN YOU TO HELL!


*Great minds :curry2*


DX-HHH-XD said:


> Someone tweeted this:
> 
> Moyes spent 11 years trying to get Everton above Man Utd and now he's finally achieved it, Well Done. #MoyesIn


*Ok this had me in stitches.*


united_07 said:


> this comment seems to have annoyed quite a few fans this morning, people saying we've got to 3 champions league finals in the last 6 years. But to be fair how many world class players do we have?, players like Ferdinand, Giggs, Vidic, Evra arent getting any younger. Players like Young, Anderson and Buttner will never be first choice in the team.


*1 - Van Persie. Rooney isn't near world class and Vidic hasn't had a long enough run of games to be considered at that level right now. More dpeth at wing backs and a world class winger and we'd have a title winning team. None of the English Teams are near ready to be competing with Spain and Germany's best though. Well maybe Barca if Pique plays. Atletico would ease past all 4 English Clubs though. Apart from Bayern there's pretty clear weaknesses in every major club in Europe right now. And Bayern don't seem to be putting teams to the sword like they used to this season so maybe not even them. I don't disagree with what he's saying but the timing of it isn't the best.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



united_07 said:


> this comment seems to have annoyed quite a few fans this morning, people saying we've got to 3 champions league finals in the last 6 years. But to be fair how many world class players do we have?, players like Ferdinand, Giggs, Vidic, Evra arent getting any younger. Players like Young, Anderson and Buttner will never be first choice in the team.


How many world class players did we have when we won it in 2012? Cech and Cole. Maybe Drogba when the big matches came, but not throughout the season. The biggest thing that wins the CL is tactics.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

vinny, yaya, silva and kun for us imo.

yesterday we didn't play bad. we beat villa for 85 minutes. 5 minutes we switched off and villa took their chances. that's the massive problem with us. we fade out away from home big time, for no apparent reason. 21 shots and 66% possession, you shouldn't lose this. but we did. it happens. we move on. but the away form is a big, big, big worry, and will cost us if we don't fix it.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We only have :suarez1

I miss 2008/09. :jose


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

we have POTENTIAL donnacha know :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Right now we have Mata and Cech. However we have a player with UNLIMITED POTENTIAL :mark: We have a lazy Belgian who could become world class, but doesn't seem to want to break into that barrier :side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

World class Arsenal players: Özil and arguably Santi. And Bendtner.

I also agree with pretty much all of Seabs' post. Atletico are so good right now and look like one of the five - arguably three - best clubs in Europe.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> Right now we have Mata and Cech. However we have a player with UNLIMITED POTENTIAL :mark: We have a lazy Belgian who could become world class, but doesn't seem to want to break into that barrier :side:


You also have KDB, who could become a world beater.

And you have Mikel


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silverthorn said:


> You also have KDB, who could become a world beater.
> 
> And you have Mikel


UNLIMITED POTENTIAL is Mikel, HoL.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

David Moyes is taking a sausage to a knife fight.

Just had a look at the 2005 Champions League team for Liverpool, what world class players did they have? Gerrard and Alonso? 

FFS, some of the players in that squad: Josemi, Dudek, Traore, Baros, Smicer, Biscan, Nunez, Cisse. Genuine gash and Rafa somehow got them to the top.

David Moyes is so out of his depth and I abso-fucking-lutely love it. 

All the things he was useless at for Everton are even more glaringly obvious at United, to just name a couple:

Talks down the team like they're newly promoted and are expected to go back down again. Fergie gave the United lads a winning mentality, all Moyes has done is say the team isn't good enough for this and that. 

The Fellaini tactic: Things aren't working out and Fellaini is on the bench? Just get him on the pitch. Things still aren't working out and Fellaini is on the pitch? Stick him up front.

The way he talked down on us and made us seem like Moyes FC was embarrassing and I can't wait for the day he's sacked is managing a team like Sunderland or Newcastle (no offence to them lids). 

Makes me appreciate having Roberto Martinez as our manager more and more every day that passes.

'Turns out it was Everton that had taken Moyes as far as he could go.'

EDIT: HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA 2-1. KOFF YER GINGER BIFF


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*










i will not hear a bad word about Smicer, if only for that goal :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Villa have played Arsenal, Chelsea, Liverpool and City and have more points than United*


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*David Moyes: Manchester United not got world class players to win Champions League*

"To win the Champions League, you need five or six world-class players. Look at Bayern Munich, they have it. Look at Barcelona, who had it in the past and Real Madrid, who have maybe got it now. That's the level you have to be at to win it. We've not got that."


----------



## kingfunkel

McFly said:


> The way he talked down on us and made us seem like Moyes FC was embarrassing and I can't wait for the day he's sacked is managing a team like Sunderland or Newcastle (no offence to them lids).


Just got called a lid? Not sure how I should feel about that  but I guess you're 1 of those **** who insult people by calling them melts and everything is sick to you. My god reem! Yeah fuck you and your lids you cock. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:stupid:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



kingfunkel said:


> Just got called a lid? Not sure how I should feel about that  but I guess you're 1 of those **** who insult people by calling them melts and everything is sick to you. My god reem! Yeah fuck you and your lids you cock.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


don't be mad, clearly saying that you're handy 










:brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



kingfunkel said:


> Just got called a lid? Not sure how I should feel about that  but I guess you're 1 of those **** who insult people by calling them melts and everything is sick to you. My god reem! Yeah fuck you and your lids you cock.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Lid means lad, you bad flid.


----------



## Rising

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well I would say RVP is world class player Vidic can be if he is completely fit, Rooney would be close to it aswell I think Rafael is also developing into good player


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I like that Fer was honest about it.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

TIME TO WOAT


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

going to be hard watching while cringing at our kit


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:sturridge :suarez1

BOW DOWN TO THE GOATS.

LMAO at Gerrard nearly breaking Suarez's legs. Take a holiday man.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Damn Liverpool.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Put a couple of bets on Liverpool winning 2-0 & 3-0. Either or those scores will do me fine when it's FT.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Yawn. This is no better than under Di Canio. Maybe worse. At least Paolo knew Cuellar and Gardner are not defenders. O'Shea is fucking gash too. Still lack a cutting edge up front as well. Playing like a relegated side and we desperately need a kick in the arse. The fact the first goal was a handball is annoying too but when its not your year then that's how it goes. Oh well. Maybe the new coach will play Celuksa, Diakite and Roberge w/ Colback. Then we might stand a chance in future games. Feel sorry for Jozy. Good hold up and nobody there. idk why we don't have Giaccherini behind him and Seb on the left like we did on Tuesday. Can't remember anything Larssons done from open play besides look pretty and have great hair.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Now we be a great time to not play a shit second half.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sunderland are terrible at football.

Championship club.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Thankfully Liverpool are just as gash.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lmao Gardner. COULDA KILLED THE LAD.

This Liverpool kit is absolutely hideous.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Looks like something an amateur made on MS Paint. Terrible.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> Thankfully Liverpool are just as gash.


uwotm8 

this 2nd half has been horrible though


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What is it with Liverpool and second halfs, though? They're like the ugly ginger twin with back acne compared to the pretty blonde twin with giant chebs that is Liverpool in first halfs.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Shoulda kept my fuckin mouth shut.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sunderland is going down. :jose


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> :sturridge :suarez1
> 
> BOW DOWN TO THE GOATS.




























































Spoiler






Donnacha said:


> :sturridge :suarez1
> 
> BOW DOWN TO THE GOATS.





.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I have a lot of love to give, but most of it is going to Kolo Toure. :kolo1


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So end of September is all but here and

-Arsenal are 1st with Liverpool 2nd 
-Man U are 12th 
-Ramsey has GOAT'd 
-Stoke have actually played decent football
-City have been outplayed by Hull, Cardiff & Stoke


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> So end of September is all but here and
> 
> -Arsenal are 1st with Liverpool 2nd
> -Man U are 12th
> -Ramsey has GOAT'd
> -Stoke have actually played decent football
> -City have been outplayed by Hull, Cardiff & Stoke


Mikel also scored. Mikel.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Knew I was forgetting one :lmao. I'm telling you guys, Its down to :fergie retiring. He opened the floodgates and now the premier league is broken


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:suarez1:sturridge:brodgers

Not the most convincing performance. Looks as though some players need a rest. However, it's away from home and we looked dangerous when going forward, which was good to watch. Sturridge/Suarez will be important for us for the rest of the season. Mignolet looked a little uncomfortable today at set pieces but was great with his shot stopping. I'm not sure if I like the 3-5-2 formation.

Hopefully we can keep this up.



BkB Hulk said:


> I have a lot of love to give, but most of it is going to Kolo Toure. :kolo1











Dislocates shoulder (i think), still wants to play.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> So end of September is all but here and
> 
> -Arsenal are 1st with Liverpool 2nd
> -Man U are 12th
> -Ramsey has GOAT'd
> -Stoke have actually played decent football
> -City have been outplayed by Hull, Cardiff & Stoke


dat parity from dat TV money. 

la liga could learn something about that...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

except we havent been outplayed by hull


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> except we havent been outplayed by hull and villa.


But who said Villa? :hmm:. You Beat Hull but didn't exactly play great now did ya?









Edit

Don't try and edit your shit :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

not playing great doesnt mean outplayed

i misread stoke as villa.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> not playing great doesnt mean outplayed
> 
> i misread stoke as villa.


Outplayed, Played shit whatever my point still stands :draper2


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Scary that Suarez is clearly still not quite fully fit.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Typical Villa hater CGS leaves Villa off the list but includes Hull who lost 2-0. :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hull looked better than City for large parts of that game, Kiz.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

eh. In the second half? Sure. In the first half? All City.

Wasn't until Huddlestone came on did Hull improve.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hull should've been up one-nil with the Aluko chance, though. 

Still, what ifs and should've beens don't really mean shit in THE DANGER ZONE.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



steamed hams said:


> Typical Villa hater CGS leaves Villa off the list but includes Hull who lost 2-0. :brodgers


:gabby


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I actually caught the highlights of the United/Brom match this morning after I stated I wasn't going to bother but I wanted to see how the players performed. First half United looked decent and Nani was our best attacking outlet on the right wing but as it has been United's tradition so far this season, the players just couldn't create a cutting edge to the game. Second half though, defensively, United were all over the place and the sloppy defensive errors are returning yet again from last season. The only difference is we're not scoring enough goals or not even creating enough chances. That needs to be sorted out as it's what is costing us points (that and appalling defending).

I read Seabs post and I agree with everything he's said. There has been a lot of overreaction by United fans calling for Moyes head. It's still early in the season and he does need time. Ferguson didn't exactly have the greatest of starts to his United Managerial career and took time to create his vision of what a United team should be. Soon, Moyes will get it and it will click into place but he just needs time.

However, what I will address is my growing concern with the United style of play. For a few seasons now, the United team has mainly played this static, slow football and the United width hasn't been used to much effect (although that will be down to an out-of-form Valencia, an inconsistent Nani and Young's poor performances). It really needs to be improved and United need to find that energy and fast pace again, which has been severely lacking for a few years now. The problem is and it has been highlighted this season mainly is not only are the players using this slow, static football but they're not creating many chances or not scoring in open play now, which is what they were doing last season. In games where the United players would slow things right down (e.g. Southampton away, Villa away, Liverpool away) they'd still find a way to score/win. That could be down to the Ferguson factor or RVP/Chicharito goals saving United games/points but still, they'd find a way to secure the win.

This season though, it just doesn't seem to be working and the football has looked a lot worse. The Swansea and Leverkusen games were matches where the team played at a higher tempo and pressed well at times but in other games the players don't seem to be doing that and are leaving acres of space for the opposing team to run at them or they simply can't keep up. That and the defending has been so poor. Moyes needs to sort this out, pick his best team and get them playing how they should be. Their pressing game was good in pre-season but that seems to have dropped in most games so far, so get this sorted again. Don't keep picking the older players in high tempo games, don't keep selecting players aged 35 or more and having them play 5 games in a row as it will surely backfire and finally... maybe just give the players a good kick up the ass.

I'd love to see this United team for the more important games:

De Gea
Rafael Evans Vidic Evra
Nani Carrick Cleverley/Fellaini Januzaj
Rooney/Kagawa
RVP​
Nani is showing something we've missed on the wings since Valencia of 2011 - energy and spark. He may not be consistent in games but at least he tries and has a go at beating a player. Valencia needs to hit his top form, which he hasn't just yet although he's looked a bit better from last seasons performances. Zaha could also get chances here and there but Young needs to be kept out of the team for a while. He's just offering nothing for the team. Januzaj is also giving us pace and creativity when he comes on and this could be the season we see him really emerge into the senior team. Give him a chance - he's showing a lot more than Valencia/Young.

Kagawa can also interchange on the left or centrally replacing Januzaj/Rooney (moreso Januzaj) and we need to define the perfect partner for Carrick. Cleverley offers energy in midfield but he doesn't really get stuck into challenges and does keep things too simple at times. Fellaini is the powerhouse United have been craving for but he needs to prove himself. I wouldn't mind seeing Jones in there in a few games as he did a brilliant job in defensive midfield against Liverpool. Van Persie/Rooney is the partnership to stick with up front, they have good chemistry together and with Rooney actually showing passion in his game now, it won't be long until things click into place. It just needs time.

Most importantly, our best back four needs to be established now. Rafael is a must, Vidic is our best defender and leader on the pitch, Evans has looked impressive and I'm intrigued to see how a partnership with Vidic goes and Evra looks like he cares about his role now. Ferdinand is looking sluggish at the moment, maybe it's his age or the fact he's played 5 games in a row but he needs to be rested/benched. 

Any thoughts from the other United posters on the starting XI; who do they think we should stick with from now on or how should United improve their style of play? (formation change?)


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This thread = A bunch of laughs sprinkled with some insightful posts

The Raw section = Majority complaining about somebody being buried or moaning about recent shows


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

GOAT Thread full of the GOAT posters and Kiz.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wow at the Sunderland player on the far post for the first goal. Standing there with his hands on his hips casual as you like as the ball is about to go past him into the net.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Easily the best thread on the forum :kobe3


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's shit now compared to what it was 2007-9. Far better back then.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Nige just hating since his team got relegated to the weaker thread :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Nige™ said:


> It's shit now compared to what it was 2007-9. Far better back then.


Appears to be the same, to me. 

What made 2007-2009 better?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> Appears to be the same, to me.
> 
> What made 2007-2009 better?


No Venky's back then.

Although, what was with the massive dropoff of posts in the 08/09 thread compared to 07/08 thread? Went from 22,000+ to a little over 5,300 posts


----------



## Rush

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I assume RM, MUF, Ste and all those blokes stopped posting as much.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Knew I was forgetting one :lmao. I'm telling you guys, Its down to :fergie retiring. He opened the floodgates and now the premier league is broken


Not just Premier League, Balo missed a pen and Roma is top of the league in Serie A with Gervinho even scoring a double. The world is messed up.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mamadou Sakho Stats Vs Sunderland
47/49 96% passing 
100% ground duel win (2/2) 
80% aerial wins (4/5) 
100% clearance success (8/8) 
100% tackle win

:hendo


----------



## Hamada

BkB Hulk said:


> Mamadou Sakho Stats Vs Sunderland
> 47/49 96% passing
> 100% ground duel win (2/2)
> 80% aerial wins (4/5)
> 100% clearance success (8/8)
> 100% tackle win
> 
> :hendo


A steady stream of Hendo ass is making him world class.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Would have been better if :wenger2, :brodgers and :avb3 were the faces used, but still funny.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

in tears at wenger's face.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So Stoke's Erik Pieters shot the ball out of frustration into his own crowd, injuring a woman who got hit. Last season when he played for PSV he smashed a window with his hand on the way to the locker room after being sent off with a red card, ripping open his arm to the point that he had to be rushed to the hospital. 

What a nice lad.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Quasi Juice said:


> So Stoke's Erik Pieters shot the ball out of frustration into his own crowd, injuring a woman who got hit. Last season when he played for PSV he smashed a window with his hand on the way to the locker room after being sent off with a red card, ripping open his arm to the point that he had to be rushed to the hospital.
> 
> What a nice lad.


EC DUB EC DUB EC DUB


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

He did it for Wenger.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

is there anything on chelsea forums about problems between de bruyne and mourinho?

not travelling for the cl game and apparently being forced to train with the u/21's. any truth?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Foreshadowed said:


> I actually caught the highlights of the United/Brom match this morning after I stated I wasn't going to bother but I wanted to see how the players performed. First half United looked decent and Nani was our best attacking outlet on the right wing but as it has been United's tradition so far this season, the players just couldn't create a cutting edge to the game. Second half though, defensively, United were all over the place and the sloppy defensive errors are returning yet again from last season. The only difference is we're not scoring enough goals or not even creating enough chances. That needs to be sorted out as it's what is costing us points (that and appalling defending).
> 
> I read Seabs post and I agree with everything he's said. There has been a lot of overreaction by United fans calling for Moyes head. It's still early in the season and he does need time. Ferguson didn't exactly have the greatest of starts to his United Managerial career and took time to create his vision of what a United team should be. Soon, Moyes will get it and it will click into place but he just needs time.
> 
> However, what I will address is my growing concern with the United style of play. For a few seasons now, the United team has mainly played this static, slow football and the United width hasn't been used to much effect (although that will be down to an out-of-form Valencia, an inconsistent Nani and Young's poor performances). It really needs to be improved and United need to find that energy and fast pace again, which has been severely lacking for a few years now. The problem is and it has been highlighted this season mainly is not only are the players using this slow, static football but they're not creating many chances or not scoring in open play now, which is what they were doing last season. In games where the United players would slow things right down (e.g. Southampton away, Villa away, Liverpool away) they'd still find a way to score/win. That could be down to the Ferguson factor or RVP/Chicharito goals saving United games/points but still, they'd find a way to secure the win.
> 
> This season though, it just doesn't seem to be working and the football has looked a lot worse. The Swansea and Leverkusen games were matches where the team played at a higher tempo and pressed well at times but in other games the players don't seem to be doing that and are leaving acres of space for the opposing team to run at them or they simply can't keep up. That and the defending has been so poor. Moyes needs to sort this out, pick his best team and get them playing how they should be. Their pressing game was good in pre-season but that seems to have dropped in most games so far, so get this sorted again. Don't keep picking the older players in high tempo games, don't keep selecting players aged 35 or more and having them play 5 games in a row as it will surely backfire and finally... maybe just give the players a good kick up the ass.
> 
> I'd love to see this United team for the more important games:
> 
> De Gea
> Rafael Evans Vidic Evra
> Nani Carrick Cleverley/Fellaini Januzaj
> Rooney/Kagawa
> RVP​
> Nani is showing something we've missed on the wings since Valencia of 2011 - energy and spark. He may not be consistent in games but at least he tries and has a go at beating a player. Valencia needs to hit his top form, which he hasn't just yet although he's looked a bit better from last seasons performances. Zaha could also get chances here and there but Young needs to be kept out of the team for a while. He's just offering nothing for the team. Januzaj is also giving us pace and creativity when he comes on and this could be the season we see him really emerge into the senior team. Give him a chance - he's showing a lot more than Valencia/Young.
> 
> Kagawa can also interchange on the left or centrally replacing Januzaj/Rooney (moreso Januzaj) and we need to define the perfect partner for Carrick. Cleverley offers energy in midfield but he doesn't really get stuck into challenges and does keep things too simple at times. Fellaini is the powerhouse United have been craving for but he needs to prove himself. I wouldn't mind seeing Jones in there in a few games as he did a brilliant job in defensive midfield against Liverpool. Van Persie/Rooney is the partnership to stick with up front, they have good chemistry together and with Rooney actually showing passion in his game now, it won't be long until things click into place. It just needs time.
> 
> Most importantly, our best back four needs to be established now. Rafael is a must, Vidic is our best defender and leader on the pitch, Evans has looked impressive and I'm intrigued to see how a partnership with Vidic goes and Evra looks like he cares about his role now. Ferdinand is looking sluggish at the moment, maybe it's his age or the fact he's played 5 games in a row but he needs to be rested/benched.
> 
> *Any thoughts from the other United posters on the starting XI; who do they think we should stick with from now on or how should United improve their style of play? (formation change?)*


I'd go with

De Gea
Rafael Evans Vidic Evra
Nani Carrick Cleverley Kagawa
Rooney
RVP

Carrick/Clev was our main combo last season when we won the league, Nani has the spark that Valencia and Young lack, and Rooney & RVP have a good understanding from last season which will surely continue aslong as they get a run of games together.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



CGS said:


> Nige just hating since his team got relegated to the weaker thread :side:


Na. 2007-9 it was a superb thread. We only got relegated in 2012.



Mikey Damage said:


> Appears to be the same, to me.
> 
> What made 2007-2009 better?


It's just that there's a lot more immature random bullshit in the thread nowadays. It used to be full of great football talk. Now you can go pages where it's full of utter nonsense like GIF's, emotions and all that tripe.

There's still lots of good talk about football but there's just too much random shit thrown in.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

What team do you support Nige?


----------



## CGS

Old man Nige doesn't laugh much? :side:

Nah seriously though seems like a lot more of the serious discussions happen during the matches in the cat box so this thread gets overlooked a lot.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Nige™ said:


> There's still lots of good talk about football but there's just too much random shit thrown in.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Tbh I can fit the entire table on my screen at once. Fuck that mouse.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

CGS is right. Most of the discussion happens in the catbox.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Kiz said:


> is there anything on chelsea forums about problems between de bruyne and mourinho?
> 
> not travelling for the cl game and apparently being forced to train with the u/21's. any truth?


hes been very unimpressed with him the last few games, wants him to try harder

to be fair to Jose, DeBruyne was easily the worst player vs Swindon. which is really saying something


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Newcastle to win tonight 3-0 is 125/1 with Ladbrokes


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's true. He was terrible vs Swindon. But with Hazard out, I don't see the sense in not having him in the squad on Tuesday. Think Jose is being harsh here, tbh.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

yeah i wasnt expecting hazard to be out with an injury

in that context, leaving KDB behind seems foolish


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

making him train with the u/21's is a bit harsh too no?

i mean, a few poor games and he's suddenly in the doghouse? surely there's something deeper there

would gladly take him off moureen's hands if he's too troublesome 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Mourinho also bounced quickly from his press conference because they asked him about De Bruyne. I love him, but he needs to relax. We're just leaving September.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Joel said:


> Mourinho also bounced quickly from his press conference because they asked him about De Bruyne. I love him, but he needs to relax. We're just leaving September.


with regards to this, it might sound absurd, but i feel he's struggling to adjust from the madrid media. he was bombarded in madrid, brutalised, like every madrid manager before him, and now he's back in an environment where it is much, much less full on. i think he's still under that siege mentality, when it's quite the opposite. he's coming off 3 years of his every move being scrutinized by the harshest sporting media in the world, and then dropped back into the mollycoddled world of english media (in comparison to spain). he seems to be having real problems, as you say, relaxing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Im annoyed that essien didnt make the squad but van ginkel did, and now van ginkel is out for the year


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*Seemed to me when I saw that he was diverting all the media attention onto himself and off the team's poor start and the Basel defeat in Europe.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Krul; Debuchy, Yanga-Mbiwa, Coloccini (c), Santon; Anita, Tiote, Sissoko; Gouffran, Remy, Ben Arfa.

Starting line-up. Cabaye and Cisse on the bench, pretty bold choices but benching Cisse is right imo. Hasn't been good enough in the league for some time. Having said that Remy is probably gonna be in the middle which is a pretty big risk since he's been one of our best players so far out on the left. Don't know what's going with Cabaye now though, he's done well so far and we are bereft of creativity in the middle without him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Zaha currently playing for the u-21s. going past players with ease, so much pace. Although its only reserve level I'd still much rather see him play than Young


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> Krul; Debuchy, Yanga-Mbiwa, Coloccini (c), Santon; Anita, Tiote, Sissoko; Gouffran, Remy, Ben Arfa.
> 
> Starting line-up. Cabaye and Cisse on the bench, pretty bold choices but benching Cisse is right imo. Hasn't been good enough in the league for some time. Having said that Remy is probably gonna be in the middle which is a pretty big risk since he's been one of our best players so far out on the left. Don't know what's going with Cabaye now though, he's done well so far and we are bereft of creativity in the middle without him.


Cabaye on the bench? :ti

Dat Gallic attack though :moyes1


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

90 seconds in and the ball's already been in our net :jones

Lukaku is gonna cause us all sorts of problems and Baines + Mirallas will pretty much rape us down the left.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Well that didn't take long :draper2


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Januzaj has just scored for the u-21s, 25 yards out top corner, brilliant goal, has to be starting some games for the first team

edit: Zaha has just scored as well


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Dat Everton Belgian link up :moyes1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Seabs said:


> *Seemed to me when I saw that he was diverting all the media attention onto himself and off the team's poor start and the Basel defeat in Europe.*


Maureen died for our sins


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

inb4 'Boss Barkley'


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Everton look tidy as fuck right now.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This could be a thrashing, Newcastle are piss poor


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuck, two of Mozza's favourite players have scored, if Baines now scores, will he explode?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

fuck i left barkley on the bench


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

United should have hired Martinez.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Romelu Lukaku would be Chelsea's best player (well apart from Mata), if he stayed there.

#mourinlol
#embarrassmount
#dealwithit


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

LOLcastle!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

ACTION MAN TIM HABSI

lolsea for letting Lukaku go.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

smh, shaking my fucking head

I genuinely think Colo is scared of Lukaku


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That gets me assist points from Howard, right?


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Anyone else thinking 5+ here?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lukaku


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Everton are finna fuck up shit this year.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Le Nature Garçon said:


> Romelu Lukaku would be Chelsea's best player (well apart from Mata), if he stayed there.
> 
> #mourinlol
> #embarrassmount
> #dealwithit


Yep, still baffled and bitter over him being loaned out. Oh, well...not like he's playing well. :|


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

current CL Spots

1) Arsenal
2) Liverpool
3) Spurs
4) Everton

Seems legit. Would LOL if the top four were this group (especially in this order :mark


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

WOATCastle United.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

this lukaku kid is pretty good, we should sign hi...... oh

right


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mikey Damage said:


> current CL Spots
> 
> 1) Arsenal
> 2) Liverpool
> 3) Spurs
> 4) Everton
> 
> Seems legit. Would LOL if the top four were this group (especially in this order :mark


Not the perfect scenario. But fuck i'd take it. 

I don't get what the hell is up with Newcastle though. There squad is far from terrible. At Worst they should be performing at a top 10 challengers level. They have proven that they can play well when they want. Yet they can also produce pub league quality stuff when they want too as well. I just don't get it.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lukaku gonna go in dry on some Scouse sluts tonight.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> this lukaku kid is pretty good, we should sign hi...... oh
> 
> right


Didn't Mirallas convice him to go to Everton? Fuck sake Chelsea need to use their Belgians to make sure he stays like De Bru.....maybe not, how about Court.....Oh yeah. Well there is always Mar..... :hmm:. Hazard it is I guess.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Would LOL so hard if Lukaku said he wanted to stay with Roberto Martinez (maybe not necessarily at Everton) next summer.

Too bad Everton wouldn't have the money to buy him. 

Maybe Chelsea would fire :jose to get Martinez?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Everton have been really good but our performance has been completely spineless. Defenders have been shit and we seem to get carved up by any team with powerful forwards. Third goal was embarrasing.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

BARKLEY FF POINTS :mark: 

MY INTERNET HAS IMPROVED SO I CAN STREAM MATCHES WHILE LIVING UP AT COLLEGE AGAIN :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Marin is german


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

shut up redredd, they're almost the same

edit: newcastle defense has been as bad as LUKAKU has been good, really. fucking woeful.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Time for Newcastle to bring in Di Canio to finish themselves off :carra


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

MYM off, hardly surprising. The guy has had the positional sense of a pissed-up Stevie Wonder. To be replaced by the almighty Mike Williamson. Cabaye on too


----------



## seabs

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

*CAPTAIN LUKAKU AND BARKLEY. FANTASY LEAGUE BETTER WATCH OUT. THE COMEBACK IS OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON.*


ReDREDD said:


> Maureen died for our sins


*Classic :fergie trick*


CGS said:


> Not the perfect scenario. But fuck i'd take it.
> 
> I don't get what the hell is up with Newcastle though. There squad is far from terrible. At Worst they should be performing at a top 10 challengers level. They have proven that they can play well when they want. Yet they can also produce pub league quality stuff when they want too as well. I just don't get it.


_*The club is a mess and it shows on the pitch. Talented players but look disinterested and that comes from the board and Pardew. A normal club would have sacked Pardew by new and freshened things up but Newcastle aint a normal club. *_


ReDREDD said:


> Marin is german


*And staying in Sevilla once they find him a lovely wife to seduce him into staying there. Google it.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> Marin is german














Victarion said:


> shut up redredd, they're almost the same


What he said


----------



## Cotmas

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> MYM off, hardly surprising. The guy has had the positional sense of a pissed-up Stevie Wonder. To be replaced by the almighty Mike Williamson. Cabaye on too


How dare you insult a pissed up Stevie Wonder's vastly superior positional sense by making that comparison. :side:


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

OMG CABAYE I LOVE YOU YOU HANDSOME BASTARD ALL IS FORGIVEN :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:jt


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

My word.

Edit: FUCK YOU CABAYE. COLEMAN CLEAN SHEET POINTS GONE.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

GOATHAN CABAYE. FUARK.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

That Cabaye boy's Arsenal quality.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

3-1


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I have 3-2 in the prediction game so this could turn out quite nicely bama


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Sexy French bastards gonna Sexy French.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

No more goals so Green light can go through plz.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Green Light, how many more points do you need to get through to the next round in the Prediction Thread? :wilkins

CGS with the answer.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:brodgers


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I have *3-2* in the prediction game so this could turn out quite nicely bama


:wilkins I predicted 2-0 to Everton. WOAT week for me bama2

Lukaku scoring two more goals today? Making 3 goals in two games for Everton? :lol None of our strikers have scored a single goal in the league yet. :jose


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I put 3-2 :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Hey HAMS mind swapping Everton/Newcastle scores with Green light for the week? :brodgers


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fuark I thought Remy was gonna make it 3-3 then :shaq

Second half was an obvious impreovement but fuck me we've got a lot of work to do defensively.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Cabaye should have started. Galvanised Newcastle in the 2nd half.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wonder why Cabaye didn't start. Maybe he was having a whinge about not joining the best team in the land.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Groin injury. Making dem Geordie Shore bitches size queens :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Januzaj's goal for the u-21s


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Typical Belgian goal tbh.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So excited for the derby in November.

The school of science vs the school of Sakho


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'd love to see a gif of the Cabaye goal. Absolutely terrific shot.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:ass


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Impressed with Everton there. Gave away a soft goal late on to make it edgy but other than the worldy and Gouffran's effort they managed the game quite well second half. Lukaku and Barkley will get the plaudits but Gareth Barry was my MoM (Coleman close 2nd). He was excellent for 70 before tiring. Him and McCarthy will make a great partnership. McCarthy's energy, use of the ball and general play is really intelligent, really compliments Barry. With Pienaar to come back and Deulofeu off the bench Everton look strong.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lukaku doesn't have a re-call clause in his contract, welp at least Chelsea aren't putting pressure on their young players and are letting their experienced strikers take care of business. 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Tobit said:


> Lukaku doesn't have a re-call clause in his contract, welp at least Chelsea aren't putting pressure on their young players and are letting their experienced strikers take care of business. 8*D


source on that one? because i havent heard anything of the sort


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I was always under the impression premier league loans had to have a recall clause. Hence i shat myself for most of last january in fear of losing Danny Rose. and will shit myself this january in fear of getting Danny Graham back.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

We pretty much have to get a result against Cardiff next week with games against Chelsea, Liverpool and Spurs all coming up. And obviously the derby against Sunderland, that game should be interesting if for nothing else just to see who can defend worse.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



ReDREDD said:


> source on that one? because i havent heard anything of the sort





> "It's a loan deal for the season. That's the case for Gareth Barry and for Romelu. I could be sweating now if it wasn't,"


Full story here

Not exactly a confirmation, so I assume they paid a fee up-front thus making the clause void.


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

It's not like Chelsea would recall him anyway.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



God™ said:


> It's not like Chelsea would recall him anyway.


Pretty sure I read about Mou making it clear he will not play for Chelsea this season.

Here.. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...o-doesnt-include-recall-clause-loan-deal.html


----------



## God™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

In other news apparently Zaha got caught in bed with Moyes' daughter.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



God™ said:


> In other news apparently Zaha got caught in bed with Moyes' daughter.


That explains everything.

:moyes1


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Zaha :lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



> Wilfried Zaha ‏@wilfriedzaha 1 Oct
> Silly rumours #childish &#55357;&#56884;


also wasnt the same story made up about some everton player as well


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Moyes' daughter got ZAHA'D. :moyes2


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

http://sport.uk.msn.com/socialvoice...and-look-for-a-new-manager-400252#scpshrjwfbs

Quality article.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao. Nice article right there. Was pretty close to not reading it all the way and bashing the hell outta him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Lord David Moyes ‏@LordDavidMoyes 26m
West Brom at home, now Sunderland away. I fail to believe these fixtures come out of a hat. #ToughStart

:kolo1


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

http://www.thefa.com/News/2013/oct/~/media/A3340A58E70245C2BCF8F35142994BD8.ashx

:kenny


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> http://www.thefa.com/News/2013/oct/~/media/A3340A58E70245C2BCF8F35142994BD8.ashx
> 
> :kenny


So instead of investigating very unusual betting patterns in a non-league game the FA decided that this would be more of a productive use of there time


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> http://www.thefa.com/News/2013/oct/~/media/A3340A58E70245C2BCF8F35142994BD8.ashx
> 
> :kenny


what in the fuck


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

There is no Olivier Giroud on that map.

Where is Alex gonna _get off_? :brodgers


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:xabi sighting!


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Mr. Lawls said:


> Zaha :lol


damn who's that girl:mark:


----------



## Vader

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Can't wait for the relegation six pointer with Sunderland at the weekend. Squeaky bum time* engaged.










*not like that Alex you reprobate


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Can't wait for the relegation six pointer with Sunderland at the weekend. Squeaky bum time* engaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *not like that Alex you reprobate


http://metro.co.uk/2013/10/03/arsen...ips-off-his-kit-for-charity-calendar-4132975/



> Arsenal striker Olivier Giroud has dropped his shorts in the name of charity.
> 
> The Gunners ace cast aside his kit to pose in the buff for the 2014 edition of French charity calendar Dieux Du Stade (Gods of Stade).



I think the picture is out there but I refuse to be the one to post it here :heskeymania


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I'll google search it on every computer at work tomorrow. I'll post my findings. I ain't fuckin scurrd.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I can confirm it's out there. What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Is his hair as immaculately kept in other places?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Green Light said:


> I can confirm it's out there. *What has been seen cannot be unseen.*





Spoiler: Zut Alors!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wow he has DAT ASS.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Alex might be in a pleasure coma soon. Watch this space.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This thread has been long overdue for some male nakedness.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


> This thread has been long overdue for some male nakedness.


I'm still waiting for pics of Mikey though.


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:wilkins


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

My word.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

cheeky andy


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

:ass


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Looking good Olivier


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> Spoiler: Zut Alors!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wouldnt mind seeing something like this tomorrow

de Gea

rafael vidic evans evra

carrick cleverley

nani rooney januzaj

rvp​
although I dont know if that central defensive partnership will work as well, as usually both are the left sided centre back. Januzaj deserves a start, shown more than young and kagawa have.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

why are you posting about football in the oli giroud asscheeks thread


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Was actually gonna post something relative to football but then saw the Giroud pic and now I've completely forgot why I actually came in here.

Impressive physique though it has to be said and those ass cheeks are just...something else.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Oli does squats every FUCKING day.


----------



## Hamada

Alex is gonna fap himself to death.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Poor Alex is sporting a broken wrist as we speak.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

In other news, Albion have 1 fit striker to face Arsenal. and it's fucking ROSENBERG. Fuck sake.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> Spoiler: Zut Alors!


Impressive! How have I only just heard about this..

Back to football: I don't know why I'm so nervous about tomorrow, home form has been fine (Bar Wednesday obviously) I think it's the fact Lukaku is in GOAT mode, we have a hideous win/loss record and Hart is having his troubles.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

This thread is gonna have Alex's spunk over it for weeks now isn't it?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

I found pictures of Giroud's dick instead :wenger2

And also this:


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Wow, he managed to get both his eyes in the picture :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> I found pictures of Giroud's dick instead :wenger2


Wait. Those pics actually exist? I thought that was a myth


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

So far today I've seen Giroud's Arse, Hulk Hogan in a thong and now Ozil in just a pair of shorts. 

Before I start questioning my own sexuality I think I might just transfer myself to the Women of Football thread on Heskey Forum :hesk2


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



danny_boy said:


> So far today I've seen Giroud's Arse, Hulk Hogan in a thong and now Ozil in just a pair of shorts.
> 
> Before I start questioning my own sexuality I think I might just transfer myself to the *Women of Football thread on Heskey Forum* :hesk2


:jordan2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



haribo said:


> *I found pictures of Giroud's dick instead *:wenger2


Reported :banplz:


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 45m
> Liverpool FC today announced that Kenny Dalglish is returning to the club after accepting an invitation to join the board of directors.





> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 2 Oct
> Brendan Rodgers on the return of Robbie Fowler, Steve McManaman & Rob Jones to #LFC's Academy
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/146212-br-s-delight-as-kop-icons-join-academy


RETURN OF THE GOATS.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Kenny to persuade Brendan to do a Cleverley-Coutinho swap deal :brodgers

Does this mean McManaman's leaving BT Sport? No? Sod that news then.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

No ****, but what a team of hunks. :durant3


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I approve of the thread title.



Ruckus said:


> No ****, but what a team of hunks. :durant3


If your not prepared to be full on **** then there is no place for you in this thread devoted to the sexy men of football with a special point of interest being Giroud's shapely rump bama


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

There's something quite brilliant about the thread title and Hank's sig tbh. Faces not even their mothers could love.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

This thread is kinda gay, but gotdamn. dat giroud ass. :ass


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hamada said:


> In other news, Albion have 1 fit striker to face Arsenal. and it's fucking ROSENBERG. Fuck sake.


That's good news for us. What isn't good news for us is that Sagna is out for three weeks. Jenk still gives me some nightmares, he really does.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

WAIT

GOD of CUNT IS ANDY!?

I'm suddenly even more erect than I was five minutes ago.

also.

to get this thread a bit more hetero



Spoiler: :ass


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hank Scorpio said:


> If your not prepared to be full on **** then there is no place for you in this thread devoted to the sexy men of football with a special point of interest being Giroud's shapely rump bama


I think I better leave right now, before I fall any deeper.

:brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Great song. :lenny


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I think Freud would have a thing or two to say about this thread.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Luke Chadwick was always a looker.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Donnacha said:


> RETURN OF THE GOATS.












:brodgers


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Seb Larsson and his perfect hair imo.



Mikey Damage said:


> WAIT
> 
> GOD of CUNT IS ANDY!?
> 
> I'm suddenly even more erect than I was five minutes ago.
> 
> also.
> 
> to get this thread a bit more hetero
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :ass


Wrong thread Mikey, I think you're looking for WoW

7/10 btw, elbows too pointy


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> :brodgers


:suarez1



Shepard said:


> Seb Larsson and his perfect hair imo.
> 
> Wrong thread Mikey, I think you're looking for WoW*WOF*


:kobe

Fixed that for you. :hesk2


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What sounds better; Welsh Xavi, Welsh Pirlo, or Welsh Iniesta?

Or all 3? Xairta? :hmm:

Going to suck when Barca come to buy him up. 

http://vimeo.com/75919912


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Can I get credit for knowing my Arsenal players really well? Like, shit. I'm probably better than like 95% of the Arsenal fans in the UK. Not to mention, I correctly predicted Arsenal's last two scorelines. I'm going full tomato on you potatoes. 



Mikey Damage said:


> To break the transfer talk...
> 
> everyone rate their squad players in terms of quality for this upcoming season. from the best to uh...not good.
> 
> 1) Santi Cazorla
> 2) Theo Walcott
> 3) Laurent Koscielsny
> 4) Oliver Giroud
> 5) Aaron Ramsey
> 6) Lukas Podolski
> 7) Per Mertesacker
> 8) Tomas Rosicky
> 9) Alex Oxlade-Chamberlein
> 10) Kieran Gibbs
> 11) Carl Jenkinson
> 12) Jack Wilshere
> 13) Mikel Arteta
> 14) Bacary Sagna
> 15) Wojciech Szczesny
> 16) Nacho Monreal
> 17) Emmanuel Frimpong
> 18) Lukias Fabianski
> 19) Thomas Vermaelen
> 20) Abou Diaby
> 
> 
> I'm feeling good about Theo and *Aaron Ramsey making giant leaps in terms of quality. I think they'll be top players.*
> 
> Sadly, I think that Arteta/Sagna regress a bit and Wilshere has another season bugged with injuries. Same with Vermalen.
> 
> Watchout for Jenkinson to cause a scene at the RB position. His defense was good last season, it was the offensive attacking that was poor. I think he does better there this season.





haribo said:


> Sounds like you need to buy a dozen players :wenger





Razor King said:


> Mikey, serious with those rankings?
> 
> 1. Santi Cazorla
> 2. Tomas Rosicky
> 3. Mikel Arteta
> 4. Laurent Koscielny
> 5. Theo Walcott
> 6. Lucas Podolski
> 7. Per Mertesacker
> 8. Bacary Sagna
> 9. Kieren Gibbs
> 10. Nacho Monreal
> 11. Olivier Giroud
> 12. Jack Wilshere
> 13. Thomas Vermaelen
> 14. Carl Jenkinson
> 15. Aaron Ramsey
> 16. Alex Oxlade Chamberlain
> 17. Woj Szczesny
> 18. Lukasz Fabianski
> 19. Francis Coquelin
> 20. Abou Diaby
> 
> Based on form, contribution, and overall importance.





Mikey Damage said:


> Dead. I'm bullish on the new blood, and cautious with the old guard.
> 
> I think this Ramsey's year to shine. He's shown glimpses, and I feel like he gets too much abuse from Arsenal supporters. He's not as bad as he's made out to seem. Also would help if we let him play closer to goal, and further away from the back four.
> 
> As for Theo.
> 
> He's going to do it.



I'm so smart. Just ignore the Theo part. Yeah, ignore that a lot.

But Ramsey at 5 (and Giroud at 4). :moyes1

Should have made Ramsey number 2, and then Theo at 5. :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Rumour is that RVP is out of tomorrow's game, with Rooney a doubt, and apparently Ferdinand and Fellaini didnt travel


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We'll probably be playing Carlos Cuellar at centre half anyway. You'll win.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Mikey Damage said:


> What sounds better; Welsh Xavi, Welsh Pirlo, or Welsh Iniesta?
> 
> Or all 3? Xairta? :hmm:
> 
> Going to suck when Barca come to buy him up.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/75919912


We wont need him. 

Especially after Ozil comes to us in a few years.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

You can have 27 year old Ozil in 2016. I don't mind. 

By then, Gedion Zelalem will be all the rage.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



GOD of CUNT said:


> That's good news for us. What isn't good news for us is that Sagna is out for three weeks. Jenk still gives me some nightmares, he really does.


Doesn't matter when the Albion attacks probably won't even reach the Arsenal defence. :wenger2


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

a few people brushed it off but Flamini has been an excellent signing for Arsenal, especially as they got him back on a free. He's filling that often talked about DM role that Arsenal have lacked for ages.

if Rooney and RVP don't play, surely Kagawa should have a game behind the striker Hernandez or Welbeck, unless of course :kagawa is still injured or whatever. Probably a good thing Fellaini and Rio didn't travel, Fella has been dogshit so far and Rio has struggled. Carrick/Clev combo plz. Evans/Vidic at the back.


----------



## TAR

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Dat thread title :lmao


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



GOD of CUNT said:


> That's good news for us. What isn't good news for us is that Sagna is out for three weeks. Jenk still gives me some nightmares, he really does.


International break means Sagna misses only one or two matches at the most. Actually starting to think this is a tactical move by Arsenal/Wenger to prevent him and even Cazorla from playing and potentially getting crocked on International duty.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

@ Mikey

Ramsey has been a revelation and I'm glad I was proven wrong. As for Giroud, he needs to be there, at least until Podolski returns. We really don't have any depth there. Sanogo is more of a future prospect, while Bendtner just doesn't seem to have anything in him. He looks weak and fragile.

Whatever happened to Theo, eh? Man has regressed. He's injured but when young Gnabry looks more calm playing RF than Theo, something is wrong.




DX-HHH-XD said:


> International break means Sagna misses only one or two matches at the most. Actually starting to think this is a tactical move by Arsenal/Wenger to prevent him and even Cazorla from playing and potentially getting crocked on International duty.


I'm thinking the same, especially for Sagna. Even if Cazorla is back, he wouldn't be match fit, but good move by Wenger. It's not like Spain/France need them. I heard Ramsey will will have a "knock" in the game too. :side:


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

For me, I'd have to go for:

------Myhill------
Reid/Jones--Olsson---McAuley---Ridgewell
-------Mulumbu------Yacob------
--Amalfitano---Sessegnon-----Berahino
------Anelka/Anichebe​
The *stroke* players obvs depending on who is fit or not.

If Anelka or Anichebe don't come through we'd have to start Rosenberg :moyes1 THA SWEDISH BENDTNER.

Oh, and:

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...to-sign-west-brom-loan-star-morgan-amalfitano



> Joey Barton claims he told Queens Park Rangers to sign West Brom loan star Morgan Amalfitano before his move to The Hawthorns.
> 
> Amalfitano has been a revelation for West Brom since his arrival on loan from Marseille on transfer deadline day, scoring one of the goals of the season in last weekend's shock win over Manchester United.
> 
> Barton played with Amalfitano while on loan at Marseille last season and he recommended the Frenchman to QPR boss Harry Redknappp.
> 
> "I am still in contact with some of my former team-mates," Barton told L'Equipe. "I speak to Morgan. I really tried to get him here. I spoke about him to the manager, to scouts, but here we don't know the French championship.
> 
> "I said to them: 'He is a good player - get him over here'. They told me: 'We don't even know who he is.'
> 
> "When he scored this weekend against Manchester United, I took the mickey out of them. I knew that in England he would do well."


Bet LE GRAND HOMME FRANCAIS Joey said it in a French accent. Triffic :arry


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Mikey Damage said:


> WAIT
> 
> GOD of CUNT IS ANDY!?
> 
> I'm suddenly even more erect than I was five minutes ago.
> 
> also.
> 
> to get this thread a bit more hetero
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :ass


How did you not know this, you scumbag? I've had the same location for almost SIX YEARS.



Renegade™ said:


> a few people brushed it off but Flamini has been an excellent signing for Arsenal, especially as they got him back on a free. He's filling that often talked about DM role that Arsenal have lacked for ages.


I said this after he threatened to blind Marc Wilson. He's been a cracking signing. And not just because he threatened to blind Marc Wilson.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

No Barry for Everton could be a problem. He's been pulling the strings in the couple Everton games I've watched.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

amusing that only now that people are realising just what a player barry is.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> amusing that only now that people are realising just what a player barry is.


Yeah I had no idea Barry was a football player till he joined Everton

Seriously I thought he was a Snooker player or something during his time at City and Villa


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

2011 2012 season he was in my opinion city best player. didn't have a single bad game.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Lukaku:mark:


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I wanna have Lukaku's chocolate babies.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

ahh negredo, Nice work yaya.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

THE BEAST FROM VALLECAS

worrying the lack of communication on the first goal. lescott fucked up something terrible but neither vinny or kolarov offered any type of cover. worrying.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:kolo1


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:lmao, city ain't right for putting that phil jones pic up in the stand:lol


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> Doesn't matter when the Albion attacks probably won't even reach the Arsenal defence. :wenger2


Pessimistic Hamada. Inb4 another West Brom win.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

aggguuueeerrrroooooooooooooo

THE BEAST FROM VALLECAS making the fuckwit from drunkland cry.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Negredo has shown to be twice the player Soldado is and cost a 1/3 less. Great business from City.


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Predicted 2 - 1 in the predictions game. Hopefully the scoreline stays as it is :side:


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Chelsea fan hoping for man city win:terry


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Quite surprised that Milner wasn't shown a red for that, tbh. Referees have buckled down on those 100mph tackles in the last few years. David James reckons it wasn't even worth a yellow.

Martinez will have a few gripes at the end of this if Everton can't at least equalise. Lukaku could have easily won a penalty and Silva seems to immune from bookings.

Shaq-tastic ball from Toure for Negredo's goal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

fuck off naismith you dirty cunt


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Kolarov bladed.



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 3m
> Confirmed #LFC team v Crystal Palace: Mignolet, Toure, Skrtel, Sakho, Henderson, Enrique, Gerrard, Sterling, Moses, Sturridge, Suarez





> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 3m
> Confirmed #LFC subs v Crystal Palace: Jones, Ibe, Wisdom, Agger, Aspas, Ilori, Alberto


Heard rumours that Sterling was playing at wingback in training. Hutz


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Abk™ said:


> Pessimistic Hamada. Inb4 another West Brom win.


If Wenger had retired and hand picked his replacement, I'd probably agree with you. :moyes2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

terrible pen, both it being given and taken


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Disgraceful performance by the referee, how he could give that penalty to City and not the even more blatantly obvious shove on Lukaku is just baffling. The standard of referring in this league is absolutely terrible.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

edit: never mind, for some reason collymore decided to tweet last weeks team


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I approve the title.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The refereeing in the City/Everton game was LOL. The only thing worse was Everton's passing in City's half--shambolic.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Poor palace, this is looking ugly


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> If Wenger had retired and hand picked his replacement, I'd probably agree with you. :moyes2


:lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> :sturridge :suarez1
> 
> BOW DOWN TO THE GOATS.


.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:lmao

£100 off a £20 free-bet thanks to Suarez & Stevie G. Thanks for being shit Palace!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We shouldn't of had the penalty but we're deserving of this scoreline.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



AlexHumph said:


> I approve the title.


HE LIVES HIS GIMMICK.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Is Mark Bright commentating from inside the away fan's end?


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hank Scorpio said:


> We shouldn't of had the penalty but we're deserving of this scoreline.


nah, that was a pen. he grabbed him inside.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Rush said:


> nah, that was a pen. he grabbed him inside.


I'M TRYING TO BE HUMBLE RUS JEEZ

Alberto in the 2nd half pls


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I'M TRYING TO BE HUMBLE RUS JEEZ
> 
> Alberto in the 2nd half pls


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Damn Sturridge just keep scoring. He can be england's davor suker in the world cup:brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

JANUZAJ

good lineup, I got 10 out of 11 right, just Jones instead of Evans



> De Gea, Rafael, Evra, Vidic, Jones, Carrick, Cleverley, Januzaj, Nani, Rooney, van Persie.
> subs: Giggs, Smalling, Chicharito, Welbeck, Valencia, Kagawa, Lindegaard




Also According to Jan Aage Fjortoft we're very interested in Lars Bender,


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'm really happy with that team and it should be screaming goals in this one. This is a must win game, which is quite bad to be saying but it's a fact. 3 points is vital here and it would be nice to score from open play as well. So glad to also see Januzaj get a start, he's been terrific with every chance he's had this season. Good to see Young is not even featured in the squad, he doesn't deserve a place in the team at the moment due to his poor form

I'm also pleased to see the rumours of Van Persie being injured were untrue.


----------



## Rising

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> De Gea, Rafael, Evra, Vidic, Jones, Carrick, Cleverley, Januzaj, Nani, Rooney, van Persie.
> subs: Giggs, Smalling, Chicharito, Welbeck, Valencia, Kagawa, Lindegaard


I am happy with starting line up probably would like Evans in CB but apart from that its good


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What if United lose you think Moyes will get fired?


----------



## Rising

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I think he should be given longer run he needs bit more time to really so how he can do its not easy to come and manage club which had same manager for 26 years and used his managerial style play


----------



## The Monster

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> JANUZAJ
> 
> good lineup, I got 10 out of 11 right, just Jones instead of Evans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also According to Jan Aage Fjortoft we're very interested in Lars Bender,


Loving that starting 11 the wingers can swap flanks & glad heat RvP injury isn't as bad as first seemed, always likely that Rooney start. Vida proved his importance midweek & jones given a run at cb to partner him it be 3rd game on spin that jones played in different position he was CDM v Liverpool then rb v WBA now at cb v Sunderland. Rafael is same story as vida when not there its clear to see how big a miss he is. 

We might just be able to play slightly higher line with that defence, clev & carrick then be allowed play higher up in turn allowing carrick control the game & clev to move ball faster which something we lacked recently, the front 4 speaks for itself really & have strong bench if we need change anything to. 

I saw the same thing regarding Lars Bender, apparently he has a €15M release clause which only becomes active at the end of this current season. I Can see a lot of the top European sides trying grab his sig next summer.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:lenny

SAS :mark:

The defense is far too dodgy. The sooner Johnson and Agger are fully back, the better. Sterling played OK at wingback today, most of his best work was when he was getting forward.

Moses. Dat miss. :jose


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Shocked at that team, especially with Januzaj. That same front 4 done absolutely nothing when on against WBA. 

Shame for Dortmund that Kagawa will be cup tied in the CL.


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Redd Foxx said:


> What if United lose you think Moyes will get fired?


Nope.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*:lmao at the notion that Moyes gets sacked anytime soon no matter how bad it gets. That's now Utd operate and Fergie would use his influence to ensure it didn't happen during his first season anyway unless it got disatorously bad and it was clearly his fault. For the record it's nowhere near disastorously bad right now. 

I take it Fellaini is injured rather than been dropped all together? He deserves to be dropped for Cleverley all the same. Januzaj starting is :hb. Nani too. Jones needs to start being integrated as first choice CB this season with Vidic and Rio's best days and fitness behind them. No reason we shouldn't win this. After last week there's just no excuses to drop 3 comfortable points again. Should cause them a ton of problems down the wings with Evra and Rafael flanking Januzaj and Nani.*


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Irish Jet said:


> Shocked at that team, especially with Januzaj. That same front 4 done absolutely nothing when on against WBA.
> 
> Shame for Dortmund that Kagawa will be cup tied in the CL.


*Can hardly blame RVP as he wasn't fully fit and came off the bench. Januzaj and Nani both created chances during that match that should have been finished off and Rooney scored. What would be better? Valenica running forward only to pass the ball backwards or get tackled and Young being the oppositions 12th man? Kagawa's largely useless from out wide and in a match like this he'll get muscled out of the game too easily. It's basically Kagawa or Rooney and there's only one winner of that battle right now and probably for most of the season. Could put Welbeck in there for Janujaz but it's encouraging that he's putting faith in the kid.*


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Happy that Kagawa is miserable. 

Hopefully the same happens to Lewandowski and Gotze.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

This guy never fails to make me laugh:lol


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAALLLLLLLL GOOOOOOAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL THE GOOOOOOOAAAAATTTT GARDDDDDNNNNEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Vidic fpalm


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

LOL United :moyes1


----------



## Rising

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Duh .....


----------



## punx06

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Ohhhh shit :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What a poor start, what United didn't want. Evra was lazy there in the challenge but Vidic was so poor there.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I thought that Nani shot was in for a sec


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Came in here to post Tony Romo and realised this is the sissy version of football, not the manly version.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Phil Jones :clap


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

OH MY GOD, THERE'S A GIRL IN THE THREAD


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

haha vidic.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So who we all looking forward to playing next season? Forest has always been talked up as a great away day (Hooters ffs). There's the inevitable return to pleasantries with Leeds, can't turn down a dirt cheap weekend in Blackpool and Middlesbrough generally were generous with ticket allocations. Championship 2014/15 is a go!


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Even Flow said:


> I thought that Nani shot was in for a sec


again.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

LMAO NANI


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Nani fpalm


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The day Moyes takes one for the team and falls down the cellar of the Tollgate allowing Ferguson to return whilst Moyes sues for Personal Injury draws ever closer.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

United are getting killed LMAO.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fuck. De Goat.

:moyes1


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Overall play seems very predictable and lacking in originality. Is Cookie Monster doing the tactics?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Important win for us today given all the tough fixtures we've got coming up. Remy is looking like a bit of an inspired signing, I'm sure Kinnear and Ashley are wanking each other off right now.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Rooney with a moment of Helen Flanagan inspired intelligence there. Hasn't got the tits to mask said stupidity though.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Moyes should show some balls and take Rooney off for Kagawa at HT. He won't, instead he'll probably wait until the 75th minute to unleash Giggs and Valencia.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

In desperate need of someone with an understanding of what makes a good defence. Wonder if Le Vell's solicitor is available?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Sunderland have looked motivated as fuck, should probably be 2-0 up. DAT save from De Gea.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Disgraceful. Would be 2-0 down if De Gea was human. *


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Starting to think we couldn't even beat Rihanna.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

de gea what a massive save.

to put it simply no passion, ideas or anything generally good about going forward. if we lose this and moyes comes back with his *positive performance* shit ill lose it.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

FUCK YES!

1-1


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

JANUZAJ!

2-1!!


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

haha januar whatever he's name is on fire.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hard to see Palace or Sunderland staying up this season


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

LMAO RVP.

:sturridge has gotten to him.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Hard to see Palace or Sunderland staying up this season


Palace yes, Sunderland have a fighting chance. They've been decent these past two matches since Dickanio left and have some semblance of a Premier League quality team compared to Palace's bunch of jobbers


----------



## AEA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Thank lord Jesus christ for Adnan Januzaj! First half we were shitty, second half we were better but nothing special but as I said Thank lord Jesus christ for Adnan Januzaj and this victory


----------



## Saviorxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Janujaz is already better than Özil according to some United fans. fpalm


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Januzaj shows why he should be starting ahead of Young, the boy was our shining star in that match; worked hard, held the ball well, linked up crisply with the players and scored two fantastic goals. The second was just pure technique, absolutely brilliant goal.

First half we were shocking, just dire play and off the pace. Seems like hoofing the ball and delivering poor crosses was our only game plan. Second half United improved, were much better on the ball and were actually a threat going forward. Rafael, Nani, Evra and Januzaj provided so much threat on the wings. Vidic was better second half and Jones was a complete beast at the back today, won every aerial ball. Rooney improved second half and Carrick/Cleverley was a joy to watch together.

De Gea saved us in the first half, such a world class save.

I'll probably give more thoughts tomorrow as I got to go out now.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

It's hard to blame United fans for getting excited. It's a great feeling when a young player emerges at a crucial time like that, and it allows you to dream about how good they might be in the future. It reminds me when Arsenal fans would say Fabregas was better than Roy Keane when he was only 17. It isn't necessarily true, but it's an expression of how excited you are.


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The guy looks promising I must say.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Woodward better not fuck about with Januzaj's contract :side:

Extremely important 3 points


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

did di canio do any type of fitness work at sunderland? to come out after half time and already look spent 5 minutes later is very poor. all their presence in the midfield disappeared with clattermole going off, and with that everything forward for sunderland was just non existent. first 45 mins for them was really good, they were disciplined bar a few defensive mistakes, and they pressed high and got in the face of the utd defence. after half time? nothing. the basics left and januwajhoozyaman was left completely free twice. 

imo sunderland should stick with ball as their last 2 appearances have been their best ones, even if they didn't get anything out of them. desperately need fletcher back to give altidore a hand too, he won't beat 2 strong centrebacks over 90 minutes, it's just not possible in that situation. they desperately need to find a way to be able to run out games, because it's not like utd really lifted their game and suddenly become this amazing team, they just decided to take the chances they couldn't in the first half.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yanuzay what a special talent, saved us today.


----------



## Rising

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Januzaj is talented hopefully he develops into good player and develops the consistency


----------



## The Monster

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Rubbish 1st half performance, very good 2nd half performance. 

Sunderland pressing high up & defensively in 1st half were very good I thought. Made it hard for us to play through them & kept pressing us in dangerous areas then nicking ball & having good chances to score on counter. On flip side I think we were helping them the defence was to deep & we playing to slow & narrow in the attack. Wanted play everything through middle even when options were out wide whenever got wide had some chances, Sunderland goal comes from being to deep & standing off Sunderland players & vida mistake in not clearing the ball out, great finish by Gardener though.

2nd half we were pushed higher up the pitch, more aggressive & played with more width & it made huge difference & as Kiz said above the Sunderland players looked knackered at the start of 2nd half which same story as Liverpool game the previous week for them, more top pl club that's worrying. Clev & carrick being pushed higher also allowed us control game & get more rhythm going into passing. Width provided by adnan & nani also key it stretched play out forcing Sunderland players away & out middle & out position more which gave our attackers more room to work in. 

Sunderland could have 3 or 4 before HT had not been for poor decision making & DdG world class save at 1-0 keeping us in the game but Sunderland bombed out in 2nd half & we took advantage of that but that result was massive make no mistake about it it just nice that showed up in 2nd half & started playing much better & more like our old self. 

Also Vida Jones carrick & clev were brilliant after break but Januzaj was motm his very good young talent his only 18 be days when not good but be days when his very good I just hope get him signed to new long term deal way Moyes talking post match sounds confidence that he be staying which I hope happens he has a big future lets hope its with us though.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 5m
> 
> I'm sorry for the match.We could score more a few goals at first half.Thanks.



:jose

I can't stay mad at him. He's just too great.


Also Ball shouldn't get the job. I've not seen much in his two matches to suggest he's any different to Di Canio. Sick of saying or hearing after a match "if we play like that all season we'll be fine". Not if we keep fucking losing.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Could get interesting if United don't end up sorting out Januzaj's contract situation.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He can room with Pogba at Juventus away games.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Januzaj papering over some massive cracks with those two goals.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Shepard said:


> We'll probably be playing Carlos Cuellar at centre half anyway. You'll win.


I didn't mention John O'Shea but fuck I should have the abhorrent sack of shite who can't pass less than 10 yards apparently. Why the fuck he's heading the ball to the outside of the box where 90% of their shots are coming from is beyond me. The fact he's our captain is shocking and almost Dean Whitehead levels of baffling. Dropping him for Diakite should almost be a prerequisite of the new boss. Roberge looks a lot better and stronger than when he first came. Really handy defender.

Also when your game plan is hoof it to Altidore at any chance (who's a lot better w/ the ball at his feet) at least fucking stick someone next to him for the second ball since utd eventually stuck both centre backs and carrick on covering him and made it awfully easy to counter on us. Jozys good at what he does but its a thankless task and you can't help but feel for the lad. Probably too good for us and just needs a break. Definitely suited to a partner like Fletcher around him.

Looking bright and not taking all our chances before letting the heads drop once we go behind is no different than how we played under Di Canio btw. Awful lack of a plan B. Although De Gea's save was certainly something else. But luck not going our way has also been part and parcel of our season so far. Beyond the header Gardner was also clean through not long after scoring before being caught in two minds about trying to set up Jozy before Jones was able to tackle him. 9/10 times he hits it and at least hits the target.

The level of Vitriol spewed towards Ji is extraordinary too. Thought he was handy coming on (best of the three subs anyway) but every good thing he did was met with silence and every slight mistake was vilified by EVERYONE. idk how any fans can possibly think thats alright when he's quite clearly a confidence player. Probably the first time i've seen a home sub introduced to minimal applause.

Poyet or Ragnick or whoever comes in (if it's Ball I'd be confident in saying we're down) really just needs to make us a lot harder to break down (also drop O'Shea yesterday) and we might be alright. Going into the mags game (probably) without a win is going to fucking suuuuck though. Remy vs O'Shea Hutz

Cattermole was triffic mind. So was Westwood. Couldn't do much about the goals (Januzaj is some talent mind. didn't realise he was perfectly two footed. Needs to quit diving though). There's certainly a lot more potential there than the other two relegations ive witnessed. Hopefully we can use it before it's too late.




Kiz said:


> all their presence in the midfield disappeared with clattermole going of


he went off? his fitness levels wouldn't be up to PDCs levels anyway. Ki adds just as much to the midfield. Gardner is fine as the final member of a trio but certainly can be improved on. Stick Giaccherini there and put Mavrias out wide. Manu is a bit wasted out wide. But yeah we faded a lot in the second half. Which was weird because we did the same against Liverpool but I can't recall any other game where that happened. I wish we still had :ndiaye like FUCK. If only we'd known Cabral was going to be a MASSIVE DUD.


RUS MAKE MY NDIAYE SMILEY AGAIN I MISS IT SO MUCH


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> Januzaj papering over some massive cracks with those two goals.


*True. Guy is a supreme talent though even at this early stage and it's not a Utd fan overreacting to their new wonderkid. Guy is pure quality. Outshone everyone else on the pitch today and has looked dangerous everytime he's played tbh. Young can kiss his starting place goodbye now. Second half was much better. De Gea deserves as much credit as Januzaj for the win. Inhuman save in the first half to keep us in touch. We always seem to look exposed at the back when Cleverley and Carrick play together. Never seems like together they offer very good help to our defence and they get outnumbered on the counter too easily. Nani is so wasteful and so annoying to watch but he's better than Valencia still. Surely we sign a winger in January. Surely. 

3 points against bottom of the league saved by a debuting kid bama4*


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Damn shepard how do you sleep at night? most be the most frustrated guy in the world, but i gotta give you credit man for hangin' in there:clap keep the hope alive brotha:brodgers


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I've sat through a 19 and 15 point season with possibly the most negative man in the world next to me. If my team being shit at football got to me I'd have hung myself back in 2006.



Spoiler: roberge
















fuuuuuck. Get him a half decent partner and we might be alright. Might still be a bit suspect against stronger forwards tho.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

A multi paragraph Shepard post? What is this sorcery?

Shep :jose . The Celustka tweets were even more heartbreaking :jose


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> David Moyes confirms @FellainiM missed today's match with a wrist injury. "It doesn't look good. We'll send him to see a specialist." #mufc


surely he cant be out for too long with a wrist injury


----------



## law_1990

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fulham next week. Hopefully we'll be getting our 4th point of the season:kean


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Roy Keane would have been proud:hayden3


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*International break now so good timing I guess. He's played awful so far for us though so w/e.*


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Zaha must have sent Fellaini pics of Moyes' daughter. :moyes1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Wahey, MOTD will be watchable tonight!


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *True. Guy is a supreme talent though even at this early stage and it's not a Utd fan overreacting to their new wonderkid. Guy is pure quality. Outshone everyone else on the pitch today and has looked dangerous everytime he's played tbh. Young can kiss his starting place goodbye now. Second half was much better. De Gea deserves as much credit as Januzaj for the win. Inhuman save in the first half to keep us in touch. We always seem to look exposed at the back when Cleverley and Carrick play together. Never seems like together they offer very good help to our defence and they get outnumbered on the counter too easily. Nani is so wasteful and so annoying to watch but he's better than Valencia still. Surely we sign a winger in January. Surely.
> 
> 3 points against bottom of the league saved by a debuting kid bama4*


Not sure if you thought I meant cracks in Januzaj's game, but I was meaning cracks in United's. Don't have anything bad to say about Januzaj. A fantastic talent. United better hope they don't get Pogba'd again. And Hazard better stop being a pussy if he wants to start in the World Cup.


----------



## AEA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Silent Alarm said:


> Wahey, MOTD will be watchable tonight!


Same sig alert!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Cracks in our game? There's no cracks, there's great big yawning chasms. Aimlessly cross the ball into the box and if that doesn't work out, then we have plan B...


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Keith Downie ‏@SkySports_Keith 1h
> David Moyes confirms the English FA have approached Man United and Adnan Janujaz over the teenager's eligibility for England.


:lmao


he will pick between Albania and Belgium


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What are you doing, FA? :kobe

STERLING and IBE are imminent.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

They stole the goat welbeck too.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> Not sure if you thought I meant cracks in Januzaj's game, but I was meaning cracks in United's. Don't have anything bad to say about Januzaj. A fantastic talent. United better hope they don't get Pogba'd again. And Hazard better stop being a pussy if he wants to start in the World Cup.


*I knew what you meant (Y)*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Shep deserves better than this. 

Hope they can get in a manager over the break, and start to get something built into the squad.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Silent Alarm said:


> Cracks in our game? There's no cracks, there's great big yawning chasms. Aimlessly cross the ball into the box and if that doesn't work out, then we have plan B...


CENTRE HOLDS IT..... HOLDS IT..... HOLDS IT....


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

first time in years i'm cofident that we will win a away game.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Januzaj looks like a good player but he loses points for not being very attractive. He should fit in well at United. 

:jones :rooney

I really love Aguero btw. Probably my favourite player in the Prem.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










:banderas


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Should have bid £50m. :wenger


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Green Light said:


> Januzaj looks like a good player but he loses points for not being very attractive. He should fit in well at United.
> 
> :jones :rooney
> 
> I really love Aguero btw. Probably my favourite player in the Prem.


Not attractive?

I fucking would.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So did anything actually come of that, or did it go straight to the defender behind?

And Adnan is a very pretty young man.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Erections came of it. 3pts came of it. TOP OF THE LEAGUE came of it.

:banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

If only they handed out trophies for being top of the league at the start of the October.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Pretty sure top of the league came due to the 3 actual goals that were scored and not a shit attempt at the mastery Di Maria delivered earlier in the week.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue, etc*

Oh my days Remy.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

They hand them out for being TOP OF THE LEAGUE at the start of September, that's for sure.










:brodgers



T-C said:


> Pretty sure top of the league came due to the 3 actual goals that were scored and not a shit attempt at the mastery Di Maria delivered earlier in the week.


Didn't even megs.

:banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Do I need to go and find those pre match predictions for the Carling Cup tie again DA :ksi1


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hard to draw too many conclusions from the highlights on MOTD but we looked good in the first half and then almost threw it all away with a lacklustre second. Typical Newcastle/Pardew then. Cabaye can't half strike a ball my word :wilkins

Anyway the win is the most important thing with Liverpool, Chelsea, Spurs and S'Land games all coming up.

Remy :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Top of the table?

Until Arsenal's match concludes. :banderas


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Do I need to go and find those pre match predictions for the Carling Cup tie again DA :ksi1


Plz no. I'll be good. :jose


----------



## Saviorxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

^ Giving Keegans a bad name


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Shepard said:


> RUS MAKE MY NDIAYE SMILEY AGAIN I MISS IT SO MUCH














Hank Scorpio said:


> Could get interesting if United don't end up sorting out Januzaj's contract situation.


I'd take him :brodgers



T-C said:


> So did anything actually come of that, or did it go straight to the defender behind?
> 
> And Adnan is a very pretty young man.





Donnacha said:


> Erections came of it. 3pts came of it. TOP OF THE LEAGUE came of it.
> 
> :banderas


a nutmeg came from it as well :suarez1



T-C said:


> Pretty sure top of the league came due to the 3 actual goals that were scored and not a shit attempt at the mastery Di Maria delivered earlier in the week.


you mad lad? :banderas 



Mikey Damage said:


> Top of the table?
> 
> Until Arsenal's match concludes. :banderas


West Brom could do you guys tbh.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Without a striker?

Please. 0-0 or an Arsenal win.


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Mikey Damage said:


> Without a striker?
> 
> Please. 0-0 or an Arsenal win.


Amalfitano will tear you up :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yeah, he could be a problem. I don't think he'll be enough, but we'll see.

I am concerned about fatigue. Lots of minutes spread out over the past few weeks. Hope the squad is ready. 

Good thing we got all midfield depth....with no strikers. :side:


----------



## Screwball

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Berahino is a bit of an unknown entity who could cause you guys some headaches on the flip-side he could disappear. 


Also, it's refreshing to see the likes of Januzaj and Gnabry getting some first-team opportunities for top clubs. Woy said Januzaj could play for England due to residency someday which is correct but I cannot see him being available when Belgium and Turkey are immediately there, Belgium in particular are enjoying a golden generation.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Good to get the three points and to go top... for now.

Now Arsenal must lose.

:argh:


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Time for agent Steve Clarke to go to work


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Steve Clarke doesn't get enough plaudits for the job he's done at West Brom, IMO. He just quietly goes about his business picking up points every other game. I thought they'd really struggle this season but they've started really well with some smart signings.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



God™ said:


> Steve Clarke doesn't get enough plaudits for the job he's done at West Brom, IMO. He just quietly goes about his business picking up points every other game. I thought they'd really struggle this season but they've started really well with some smart signings.


I'm surprised he's not talked up more by Chelsea fans considering his history there. I know a lot of Liverpool fans love seeing West Brom do well because he's there.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

It's gonna be battle of the midfields IMO, if WBA get DAT Amalfitano/Berahino/Sessegnon link up like against Utd it could get interesting. If we have to play THA SWEDISH BENDTNER though :moyes1

Hopefully Anelka/Anichebe get fit though. I'd prefer Le Sulk on one leg than that stupid cunt MARKUS. I suppose we could play Brunt/Morrison and push SAIDO up front but it's a lot to ask for the young lad.

I still reckon an Arsenal win.


----------



## Curry

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Would be nice to see Januzaj stick with Albania. Could inspire a nation.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*That would be silly. Basically saying that he doesn't want to ever play at a major International tournament if he did that. May as well just side with Belgium and join their generation of GOATS.*


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Isn't he eligible for Turkey and Serbia as well? He has said in the past he wants to play for Albania.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Heard Croatia but not Serbia. It's a tad silly how he can be eligible for so many but choosing Albania would be a really terrible career choice for him. Be surprised if he chose England as I think he'd still have to wait another few years to even be eligible.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Dont think he has ever said who he wants to play for. It wont be England as he's have to wait till 2018 to do so. He has refused call ups for Belgium youth teams, but I would guess he would decide to play for them soon.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hopefully he just doesn't play international football at all. It's all shite anyway.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



T-C said:


> Hopefully he just doesn't play international football at all. It's all shite anyway.


Wouldn't say it's all shite but certainly can be an inconvenience at times. Januzaj should really go with Belgium. Probably the team he would shine in the most right now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

his dad wants him to play for albania.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

nah the article about his dad in the Mail this week wasnt true

this was a response to it



> That came as a surprise to Ilir Shulku, the secretary general of the Albanian Football Federation, who said he discussed it with the player's father eight months ago and was told the opposite. Shulku spoke to Albanian TV this week, picked up by Gazeta Express, and explained "There is little chance that Januzaj will play with Albania in the future. The door is open for him at any time but judging by the way negotiations have gone so far we should be realistic about the situation. During a conversation we had with the player's father eight months ago he said Januzaj's family have no interest in him playing for Albania.
> 
> "Eight months ago we met personally with the father of the footballer. We talked to his father but he said there was no interest from Januzaj to play for Albania. I cannot for certain say what is the desire of the player but his family, however, made clear their position.
> 
> "Januzaj is a great talent and we'd welcome him in the future but I decided to explain his situation because things have become more complicated with press coverage and the idea was created that he'd chosen Albania officially, but the fact is that ins't so."
> 
> The explanation from Januzaj's dad to the AFF couldn't be more different than what was reported by the Daily Mail, meaning either that the English newspaper really have no idea and were taking a punt, have bad information, or the Januzaj family are changing their mind on this almost daily.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

that doesn't mean it isn't true :brodgers

didn't even read it in the mail because LOL WHO READS IT


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What is it with the Daily Mail and other people's dads?

LEAVE OUR DADS ALONE YOU FATHER HATING BASTARDS!


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The thought of countries 'negotiating' with footballers to play with them is very wrong to me.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

David De Goat tho


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



T-C said:


> The thought of countries 'negotiating' with footballers to play with them is very wrong to me.


Part of the ever increasing role of money in football I guess. If a brilliant and marketable player can play for your country of course you would wanna get him. They would be of value in one way or another.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Actually I don't think Adnan will be eligible for England, because the new rules say you have to be schooled there, right?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> Actually I don't think Adnan will be eligible for England, because the new rules say you have to be schooled there, right?


nah thyey have to of lived there for 5 years after turning 18, so at 23, apparently this was brought in because of Qatar trying to get a load of brazilians to play for them

http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/aff...ibilitytoplayforrepresentativeteams_55197.pdf


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Somebody stop Southampton, plz.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

There's no brakes on the SAINTS rape train.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Ruddy is all over the shop here


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Only watched the last 15 mins of first half and it looked all Swansea. Although supposedly we were better before that. But damn how fragile do we look without Shaw.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



T-C said:


> The thought of countries 'negotiating' with footballers to play with them is very wrong to me.


*And me. But then I stopped giving a shit about International Football.*


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Being totally outplayed right now, get a striker off.


----------



## Goku

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *And me. But then I stopped giving a shit about International Football.*


B/c you're no good at it ositivity


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

1-1 :kolo


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Wanyama scores, gets wrongly disallowed but the funniest part Wanyama is still celebrating like 20 secs after having not realised it was cancelled out


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The mighty mighty Norwich :kolo1



BBC Sport said:


> West Brom XI: Myhill, Jones, McAuley, Olsson, Ridgewell, Yacob, Mulumbu, Amalfitano, Sessegnon, Berahino, Anelka


:mark: BERA

:mark: MORGAN


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

J-rodddd, we have been crap but I'll take that win


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










Will I An.

Goddamn.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Norwich really went full retard for that second goal, Christ.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:lmao gg Norwich :terry


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

GOOD HEAVENS.

I think I liked it better when Willian was on the bench. Go back there please.

Norwich were a joke for Chelsea's second.

Fuck Southampton. Title chasers.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

LOL @ Norwich. Retards. What was that second goal even?


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Our worst performance in two years, and still somehow managed a clean sheet and 3 points.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BBC Sport said:


> Szczesny, Jenkinson, Koscielny, Mertesacker, Gibbs, Arteta, Flamini, Ramsey, Wilshere, Ozil, Giroud


Going in dry :moyes1


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Shame that Willian is gonna be so much wasted potential at Chelsea.*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> B/c you're no good at it ositivity


*Don't really care for watching any internationals period, not just England. Euros and World Cup I'll watch because there's no other Football in the Summer but mid-season internationals I haven't cared for a long time.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

not in love with having ramsey and wilshere on the wings.

especially since ramsey has been extraordinary in the center defensively. then the whole offensive explosion shit.

questionable. :hmm:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Soldado dropped.

My FF team really is having the WOAT week. Still no one with over 2 points. :lmao


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Defoe's in better form than Soldado, so it's fair. 

Willian's first decent piece of play since joining Chelsea and it's a top goal.

Utd should buy Luke Shaw, forget Baines, it's ok tho Saints fans, you'll still have Danny Fox 8*D


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Shaw would be perfect but I'd be surprised if he ends up anywhere other than Chelsea.*


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

why Chelsea?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

why would shaw go to some mid table club

shaw's a massive chelsea fan regardless, he'll end up there for some ridiculous fee.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I doubt he'd reject a big club if they come in for him and we don't. I guess it seems obvious we'd be interested in him since Cole is getting on, but I haven't heard anything to suggest anything of the kind.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Shaw stays. Club ambition and all that jazz. I expect him to be with us at least this year and next year. After that if we aren't a top 4 side which we probably won't be unless the money keeps being flung around, than he likely goes to Chelsea. Than Matty Targett becomes the new guy and cycle continues, or something like that.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I hope BrendMaster Sexay will buy him to replace the brainless Enrique. :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Anyone want Wilshere?

You can have him.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Mikey Damage said:


> Anyone want Wilshere?
> 
> You can have him.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Everton better start pulling their shit together :kobe2


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Someone give Jack wilshere a cigarette at half-time to calm him down.


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Mikey Damage said:


> Anyone want Wilshere?
> 
> You can have him.


No one wants a smoker in their team :wenger2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Anlolka


----------



## The Monster

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *Shaw would be perfect but I'd be surprised if he ends up anywhere other than Chelsea.*


Exactly my thoughts as well shame as I'm huge fan of Luke shaw I love for us to sign him to replace Evra he prob cost about 20m as he just signed new long term 5 year deal few months back with Southampton. 

Think shaw is also big Chelsea fan (which doesn't count for much these days really) but cole is coming towards the end of his time at Chelsea so he will be replacing makes sense that want invest in new lb soon & top young English lb at that.

Any time WBA gone wide v arsenal they looked threatening. A Lack of defensive cover from any arsenal attackers to track back in wide areas is causing WBA chances to get In to dangerous positions out wide. The arsenal players don't block any cross either when face on with any WBA attacker out wide. 

First time arsenal gone behind in PL this season so i want see how react to that in a important 2nd half for them. Every time I see arsenal they are very good in build up & possession play but look most deadly when on break seem to be much more of a counter attacking side then a possession based side this season. WBA having the goal advantage means they don't have to over commite anyone & can try hold on to 1-0 & play on the break as much as they like. Could be a really good 2nd half coming up.

Edit - 1-1 that's perfect result now just stay that way so I can gain 3 points in premier league prediction game please


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

yes wilshere.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

BRAVE Wilshere :gabby


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

lots of ejac over a deflected goal :draper


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

West Ham just scored at Spurs


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

lol @ spurs.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fuck sake Spurs. 3 clean sheets gone and Boruc on the bench. West Ham at home.fpalm


----------



## Mikey Damage

Jack heard what I said. 

Thank you West Ham. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

haha vaz te:lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Wow Spuds 2-0 down


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

LMAO SPURS.

This is a two horse race.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What a fucking ball from Wilshere. On form he's class to watch.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

fpalm fuck sake Spurs, another WAOT week for me in the Prediction League


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



steamed hams said:


> Wow Spuds 2-0 down


Can't believe it either

3-0 West Ham :lmao


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Oh look, Defoe started a game after a good run of form and was completely anonymous. What a surprise.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

RAVEL


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

holy shit west ham:mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*NB23*​


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Ravel GOATing

Y2B :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Wait, what?


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Bendtner looks like he just got up from the bed after a very late night


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Seeing Morrison and Pogba doing so well just makes it so important that Woodward gets Januzaj's contract sorted


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> Seeing Morrison and Pogba doing so well just makes it so important that Woodward gets Januzaj's contract sorted


Inb4 he gets sold by the end of next season


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> Seeing Morrison and Pogba doing so well just makes it so important that Woodward gets Januzaj's contract sorted


True.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fair result. Both Arsenal and WBA played really well and 1-1 seems decent. At least we didn't lose.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:banderas


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

1-1 fair result even tho lee Mason is a shit ref, well it could have been worse like being a spurs fan:hayden3


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Sessegnon is looking so good for us right now. Hope he doesn't pull an Adebayor and WOATs after 6 months. Anelka on the other hand :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Manchester UnitedVerified account
> ‏@ManUtd
> In 1968, the wait for European glory ended. Charlton captained #mufc to a 4-2 Wembley win v Benfica.


fpalm


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:moyes1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> fpalm


eagerly awaiting who scored the 2nd benfica goal


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

wow dem spurs. 

WOATS


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

AVB is too WOAT


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'm pretty sure if Bendtner had started, he'd have a better game than Giroud--who just showed today, why we NEED a top quality striker. Podolski to play as a ST for the rest of the season.

Pathetic performance all round and boy, am I glad that the international break is here. We're really missing Cazorla, Podolski, Walcott, and Sagna (already).


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Wait, what?


:terry


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

A point was the best we were getting out of that game, I'll take it.

Spurs though. :banderas


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> Seeing Morrison and Pogba doing so well just makes it so important that Woodward gets Januzaj's contract sorted


Really? Pogba maybe, Morrison is no loss and hasnt been since he left. The media really has on OT on Adnan already, over one match..lol. He looks good but damn, he not the saviour of English football.. 

Best post by a United fan seen so far 

"United always create the gods of the game. We easily have the best academy in the world, noone produces players of the calibre we do such as Rooney, Januzaj, Giggs, Ferdinand, Carrick, and Scholes."


Just fpalm


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



T-C said:


> Ruddy is all over the shop here


His performance was as bad as any of hart's recent circus displays. Can't blame the sun either, buy a cap John, you tight bastard. I guess that Forster is firmly in position to become England keeper elect now, ruddy couldn't have timed that severe drop in form any worse tbh. Slightly odd that John will have to try and emerge from frazer's shadow once again, just like back in 2010. Oh well, means he can concentrate on his club form without the extra pressure of potential internationals now. Also means he can't become broken like Carson and green were.

Was happy with our performance today. Hoot's tactics were good and we actually looked like we wanted to win a game for once, rather than just waiting to be handed the points via a mistake. Only criticism was why was Ryan Bennett dropped after his great performance at stoke? Bassong was clearly unfit. He and turner were utter mongs for the first 20 minutes. Took about half an hour to get our passing going, but howson and fer dictated our play well after that. Seeing Redmond on the right was a refreshing change, good sub from hoot there, added balance to the side with pilks on his favoured left side. Felt bad for tettey who had a solid game, but either he or ruddy should have dealt with Chelsea's second. A routine block/ five a side save there and we go on to get a result. Players looked crushed after that which led to the space for willian's utter belter.

Gutting, but plenty of positive signs from the past two games. Performances like that (minus the moments of retardation) will see us easily beat bottom half calibre sides at carra rid. OTBC.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



wkdsoul said:


> Best post by a United fan seen so far
> 
> "United always create the gods of the game. We easily have the best academy in the world, noone produces players of the calibre we do such as Rooney, Januzaj, Giggs, Ferdinand, Carrick, and Scholes."
> 
> 
> Just fpalm


No way did this happen :lmao


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

West ham say hello

They have a brilliant Youth system


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Southampton would be a good shout for best british academy system spanning the last decade. Whu definitely had that accolade secured in the late 90's/early 2000's though, although that's not to say their current crop of youngsters is bad at all, but there was a stage when half of the starting England xi was produced by whu (not talking about 1966 either).


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I know Ajax always were known as brilliant. Johan Cruyff, Marco van Basten, Frank Rijkaard, Dennis Bergkamp and Patrick Kluivert to name a few.

Not sure about now though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


>


so alan shearer got a sex change operation?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Southampton would be a good shout for best british academy system spanning the last decade. Whu definitely had that accolade secured in the late 90's/early 2000's though, although that's not to say their current crop of youngsters is bad at all, but there was a stage when half of the starting England xi was produced by whu (not talking about 1966 either).


Would read again just FOR THA ANDRE RETURN.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ARRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSENNNNAL weren't so irresistible today, still top though. :wenger2

Willian's strike was pretty decent for a Brazilian......


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Was I even gone that long? Fuckern warz...

By the way, how fuckern good was mulumbu today? Didn't realise they made tanks in human form. Still confused why WBA persist with what is essentially a cb at lb though. Ridgewell is okay, but I think the baggies could pose a legit threat to the top 8 with a quality lb. mind you, there aren't too many obvious lbs available who aren't complete and utter dogs eggs. jones seems to be progressing nicely at rb though. 

What stood out for me the most was the tesco bag's strength in depth...long came on as a sub and showed the type of qualities that would have him as first choice for nearly half of the teams in the league. Also jealous that WBA have a good ressie keeper in myhill. How is midget mark bunn supposed to keep ruddy on his toes? No wonder woy's blue eyed boy is so consistent (when he's not injured) these days. I'm starting to foster some resentment :woy


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yeah but FOSTAH doe :homer


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Agree with that Andre, my dad is a West Ham and he used to go on to me all the time about what an amazing team they would have if they kept hold of some of their youth players circa early 2000s

Rio, Carrick, Lampard, Defoe, Joe Cole etc. I'm sure there were others that I've forgotten but it was basically an entire team


----------



## STALKER

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



hbkdxhhh said:


> I know Ajax always were known as brilliant. Johan Cruyff, Marco van Basten, Frank Rijkaard, Dennis Bergkamp and Patrick Kluivert to name a few.
> 
> Not sure about now though.


Ajax are still making some good talent, maybe not as good as the names you said.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Green Light said:


> Agree with that Andre, my dad is a West Ham and he used to go on to me all the time about what an amazing team they would have if they kept hold of some of their youth players circa early 2000s
> 
> Rio, Carrick, Lampard, Defoe, Joe Cole etc. I'm sure there were others that I've forgotten but it was basically an entire team


BIG GLEN too. Heard Terry & Sol trained there as Kids too.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I think SHELVEY was there too. :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Green Light said:


> Agree with that Andre, my dad is a West Ham and he used to go on to me all the time about what an amazing team they would have if they kept hold of some of their youth players circa early 2000s
> 
> Rio, Carrick, Lampard, Defoe, Joe Cole etc. *I'm sure there were others that I've forgotten* but it was basically an entire team


Scott Canham.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So in the most depressing news of the day by some distance, :mate's twitter is actually FAKE


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

AW SON OF A BITCH.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Just one blow after another.........








.......but enough about Mozza' Ma.

That fake twitter news means there is almost nothing positive to have come out of Sunderland's season so far.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Talking of Mozza's ma, I said in the chatbox earlier that the Premier League is very much wide open this season. :brodgers


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Shepard said:


> So in the most depressing news of the day by some distance, :mate's twitter is actually FAKE


*:downing

Coincidence that Arsenal's weakest game since Villa is the game where Ozil is invisible for 90 minutes?*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Shepard said:


> So in the most depressing news of the day by some distance, :mate's twitter is actually FAKE


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Shepard said:


> So in the most depressing news of the day by some distance, :mate's twitter is actually FAKE


Fuck this world. Next someone will tell me that milner's boring hijinks are fictional and that Malaga are going to retire the #22 shirt.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Fuck this world. Next someone will tell me that milner's boring hijinks are fictional


AW, SAY IT AIN'T SO, ANDRE.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Just realised Sunderland have only got one point. Lmao. We're gonna crush them in a few weeks.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

When do we play the mackems? That will be when they get their first win. It's usually us that does the honours when a team has a win/goal/clean sheet drought.

/alongcomenorwich


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> No way did this happen :lmao


Post 28 on the bbc adnan article.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*United could do with playing Norwich soon then :kolo2

Or City could do with an away day there :kolo1*


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Fuck this world. Next someone will tell me that milner's boring hijinks are fictional and that Malaga are going to retire the #22 shirt.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Cgs had to use a gif because he couldn't spell no :hayden3

Although even I'd trust him and his "accounting skills" in regards to tallying up the total number of league points gained by Sunderland this season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Cgs had to use a gif because he couldn't spell no :hayden3


:kobe8



> Although even I'd trust him and his "accounting skills" in regards to tallying up the total number of league points gained by Sunderland this season.


Possibly the nicest thing you've said to me in a long time Andre :terry1


----------



## DA

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> TWO
> 
> HOURS
> 
> TO
> 
> GO.
> 
> OH
> 
> MY
> 
> GOD.
> 
> :suarez1


http://www.barcaforum.com/showthrea...ague-2013-14?p=1102498&viewfull=1#post1102498

:kobe :banderas


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

More plagiarism? WE COOKIE MONSTER NOW! DO YOU EVEN CRUMBLE?


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

lololololplagerism


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Donnacha said:


> Nobody stole my posts :kobe2





THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Remember what I said in my Rantsamania promo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


:banderas


----------



## Curry

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Chelsea chugging along nicely enough. All we need is the natural order to resume and Arsenal and Liverpool to fall back a jot and we're in a damn good position.

On another note; Seabs' Rachel Riley sig has made this thread a much nicer place.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Wait there is a member on here who actually goes on Barcaforum? Even as a barca fan I wouldn't even consider joining that shithole.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> http://www.barcaforum.com/showthrea...ague-2013-14?p=1102498&viewfull=1#post1102498
> 
> :kobe :banderas














...


My money is on it being Silent Alarm


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

EGame trying to cover his tracks. :banderas


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Looking through the guys posts he seems to be a bandwagoning plastic football fan who tries to act smart and clever but makes it obvious that his intelligence is below that of a potato. 

I'm going to have a go and say its Nige.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Potato.

I'm about to watch the 2nd half of the Arsenal match. I'll give my thoughts. My tomato thoughts.


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

i said amalfitano would do it mikey :side:


----------



## ABK

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Donnacha said:


> http://www.barcaforum.com/showthrea...ague-2013-14?p=1102498&viewfull=1#post1102498
> 
> :kobe :banderas


:suarez1 :banderas


seriously though, who could this guy be?


----------



## Hamada

Abk&#153;;24810905 said:


> :suarez1 :banderas
> 
> 
> seriously though, who could this guy be?


Well it can't be CGS, it is spelt correctly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*

Fellaini out until December with a wrist injury.

Missing 2 months of football. With a wrist injury. Wrist.

THE FUCK?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Irish Jet said:


> Fellaini out until December with a wrist injury.
> 
> Missing 2 months of football. With a wrist injury. Wrist.
> 
> THE FUCK?


He spends most of the game grabbing and fouling the opposition, so it hurts him greatly.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

TWO MONTHS?



Donnacha said:


> Zaha must have sent Fellaini pics of Moyes' daughter. :moyes1


She must be hotter than we thought.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

always thought he was a wanker


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The ever reliable SKY SOURCES says Poyet's going to be appointed in the next 24 hrs. Bally on the 1st team coaching staff plz.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Fuck this world. Next someone will tell me that milner's boring hijinks are fictional and that Malaga are going to retire the #22 shirt.


he even had the clubs official twitter following him and a bunch of local journos. You'd think at least someone would bring it up :lol


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Uruguayan revolution at Sunderland, to replace the very successful Italian one :brodgers


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Really don't see much improvement there.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *Coincidence that Arsenal's weakest game since Villa is the game where Ozil is invisible for 90 minutes?*


He wasn't really invisible, but he certainly didn't have the kind of game he's been having since he came here. It wasn't just him, though. Giroud was non-existent most of the game, and the one moment where he had his chance he couldn't get past Myhill (really quality goalkeeping, btw). Ramsey picked up an injury and wasn't as effective out right as he had been in the middle, so he was practically a non-entity as well. Nobody was very good going forward. I guess you could argue that was a direct result of our playmaker not doing what he's been doing (aka "Ozil was invisible for 90 minutes"), but nobody around him was doing much of anything. It's not a coincidence that we don't win games when our best player isn't playing at or near his best. That's going to be the same for most clubs in the Premiership. But it wasn't just out best player that wasn't playing at or near his best. It was all of them, basically.

But really, credit to West Brom as well (that might sound condescending as fuck, but it's not intended). They played really well, never gave us many chances to create, Yacob and Mulumbu were outstanding, always looked dangerous from corners, etc. Anelka should've scored and they probably deserved to win the game. I love Koscielny, but fuck sake does he love to give away a cheeky penalty. That bump on Long could easily have been given. Other title contenders (we title contenders now) will play West Brom this season and drop points. Sheeeit, other title contenders already have moyes1). A point at The Hawthorns is a decent result.

Not sure I'm a fan of this Wilshere, Ozil, Ramsey combo with Wilshere out left and Ramsey out right. I get that theoretically that can work with the three of them rotating and interchanging (similar to Mata, Hazard, Oscar early last season), because that was basically how we were set up for half the game against Napoli (the other half we had Rosicky in place of Wilshere) and look how that turned out, but Ramsey + Flamini in the middle with Ozil playing behind Giroud was what got us where we are right now. Arteta is Arteta, but I'd rather we ride out the Ramsey/Flamini train at his expense if it keeps producing the way it has been. Wilshere is most effective centrally as well, but he hasn't started the way Ramsey, Ozil or Flamini has. I'd rather he was out right than out left, because he isn't the quickest and won't play like a winger, so out right he can at least cut in on his left foot. Hansen was going on about this on MotD2 last night so I already feel several times stupider by basically repeating it, but he was pretty much right and I agree with most of what he said. Jenkinson also gives me the fear and I'll sleep easier when Sagna's back (tbf, Jenk never really did anything wrong yesterday that I can recall, but I still shit myself far more often when he's on the pitch than when he's off it). 

This international break could either be really good for us (gives injured players time to recover) or really bad (Ozil and Ramsey get injured playing for Germany/Wales). Knowing our luck it'll be the latter.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

feel THA WEST BROM love :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The amount of coverage januzaj is getting is pretty ridiculous, turned on talksport twice today, and both times they were speaking about him. The Mail have got photos of him just walking round Manchester. Articles saying we're going to offer him £60k a week.

Hopefully he just keeps his head down and keeps doing what he's been doing


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*






:terry


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'm glad a United fan has come out and said that, because I said the same thing and got bashed for being a "jealous Arsenal hater." :lmao

The guy is a talent though. United would be stupid to lose another one.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:terry


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> :terry


This reminds me of the time I went to St. James' Park in '06. Some guy next to me started recording us singing an Henry song (no iPhones back then. Was there?) and he kind of stopped and just kept the camera on me and my old man. He looked utterly baffled because I'm the lone Scottish accent in a sea of Londoners, and my old man's next to me doing nothing because he's a Celtic fan and is really only there for the fuck of it. Every time since I've been unsure whether to put on an English accent whenever I've gone to an Arsenal game. I'd pretend I'm from Qatar but IDK if that'd work.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

A first start in the Premier League, first real good COMPETITIVE game of note, here's £60k a week.

Football's fucked folks. So out of touch with reality.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Goodness was Wilshere good in the second half. Good thing too, seeing as he was horriawful in the first half.

That pass to Giroud was immense and should have been the game-winning goal. Giroud probably should have struck first time instead of the 2 touches to draw the keeper out. Myhill played it well and stayed up as long as possible to make it tough for Giroud.

Also, that was a pen. Looked just like the Kos pen vs Villa. We should have got it, but Mason is a twat.

Fucking christ, is the Prem full of twat refs. Other than Webb, and Clatty...it's bad.

edit: Andy's right. Give credit to WBA. They played a tight game defensively, and made things very difficult for Arsenal. Yacob is a really nice player, and someone who could do well at a bigger club. Reminded me of Flamini, except he's got better technical skill than Flamini. 

I will say, though, at least our average/poor results in a point on the road against a good in-form club. And not a 3-0 ass kicking at home. Spurs. :kobe3


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I actually should've mentioned that Jacky boy was really good in the second half. He was probably our best player. Obviously got the goal, and yeah, the pass to Giroud.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Definitely a tale of two halves. I was disappointed with Arteta and Flamini. Weren't as disruptive as I hoped for. 

We really miss a true winger. We need Cazorla, Theo, and AOC back. Especially Theo's speed. His speed would have been helpful in breaking down the WBA backline. Their strength was too much. We needed the speed to counter the size.

Also...

It is time to start talking about Soton as a CL contender? They got talent, and if they stay fit for the duration...um, they'll be there. Such a talented midfield with Wanyama, Schederlein, and Ward-Prowse.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Nige™ said:


> A first start in the Premier League, first real good COMPETITIVE game of note, here's £60k a week.
> 
> Football's fucked folks. So out of touch with reality.


I'd give him Gashley young money :fergie


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Honestly, footballers should only be paid if they get above a 60 on metacritic. 










Nobody likes Fellaini.



EGame said:


> Looking through the guys posts he seems to be a bandwagoning plastic football fan who tries to act smart and clever but makes it obvious that his intelligence is below that of a potato.





Donnacha said:


> EGame trying to cover his tracks.


Not covering them very well. :banderas


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Mikey Damage said:


> Other than Webb, and Clatty...it's bad.


You gotta be shitting me.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> I'd give him Gashley young money :fergie


I'm thinking football needs a world wage cap for players under 21,


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Adnan Januzaj has rejected a call-up for Belgium's senior national team. #MUFC


apparently he wants to play more club football before deciding his international future


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



GOD of CUNT said:


> This reminds me of the time I went to St. James' Park in '06. Some guy next to me started recording us singing an Henry song (no iPhones back then. Was there?) and he kind of stopped and just kept the camera on me and my old man. He looked utterly baffled because I'm the lone Scottish accent in a sea of Londoners, and my old man's next to me doing nothing because he's a Celtic fan and is really only there for the fuck of it. Every time since I've been unsure whether to put on an English accent whenever I've gone to an Arsenal game. I'd pretend I'm from Qatar but IDK if that'd work.


*Bust out the Aussie accent.*


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fuck all this constant Januzaj talk.

He scored twice against the Premierleague's biggest WOATS. Not even impressed.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Donnacha said:


> Fuck all this constant Januzaj talk.
> 
> He scored twice against the Premierleague's biggest WOATS. *Not even impressed*.


but the well known football expert Bill Oddie is



> Bill Oddie Official ‏@BillOddie 29m
> Adnan Januzaj. What a lovely little mover.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Must be a new species of bird with the same name. :side:

Liverpool u21s 5-0 Spurs u21s

:brodgers


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Bill Oddie :terry


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

POYET.

Save.Sunderland


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Kinda tired of Man u & wonderkid stories myself. They create a new one every other year.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> The amount of coverage januzaj is getting is pretty ridiculous, turned on talksport twice today, and both times they were speaking about him. The Mail have got photos of him just walking round Manchester. Articles saying we're going to offer him £60k a week.
> 
> Hopefully he just keeps his head down and keeps doing what he's been doing


Don't believe that 60k bit for even a second something like 20-30k a week seems far more realistic to me. Daily mail aren't best of sources anyway. A none story in my eyes.

Already said at time that Januzaj just a kid still only 18 there will be days when his good & others when his not so good. His clearly a big talent but his not a world beater by any means just yet anyway but I'm glad that his getting high praise though & nice have bit of positivity about something related to club again. But the fans & pundits will go crazy OTT as they always do but the team, player friends/family, our staff & player himself won't let all the hype get to him. 

All I care about is getting him on new long term deal at the perfect club now at a place where playing regularly, at club want to play him & at club where he can develop his talent over time. Don't want to lose this kid has all potential to be top player & says lot that Moyes even this early on in his reign as mufc manger is happy to play him as much as he can.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

take a look at green light


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'm at the point where I don't really care how much money we give Januzaj, as long as we keep him. If we give Ashley Young 100k a week then it doesn't bother me how much others get.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Not really sure why everyone is going bonkers over januzaj

he played one game. vs sunderland. who have ONE POINT


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

According to reports in Belgium, Fellaini wants to delay his operation so he can play for the national team.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Overpays for Fellaini, who prioritises national team for the club

:moyes2


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> Overpays for Fellaini, who prioritises national team for the club
> 
> :moyes2


Well if Belgium was your national team wouldn't you?

I mean not only are you surrounded by great players you also get to look at Lukaku's 14 Inch Wang in the showers after training.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

http://www.caughtoffside.com/2013/1...-position-to-sign-5m-psg-winger-this-january/



> Liverpool could be in pole position to sign French international winger Jeremy Menez from PSG this January, with the Metro reporting that the 26-year-old is keen on a move to the Premier League.
> 
> Menez is stalling on a new contract with the Ligue 1 champions after falling out of favour with new manager Laurent Blanc, and has also been linked with a return to his former club Monaco.
> 
> The skillful attacker scored 8 goals and provided 11 assists for PSG last season as they won the title, and had been linked with a £10m move to Liverpool during the summer, though he may now be available for half that price after his relationship with the club has become strained.
> 
> Arsenal and Manchester United have tracked the Frenchman in the past, and he could be a useful player for Brendan Rodgers’ side as they look to challenge for a top four place this season.
> 
> Liverpool also raided PSG for French centre-back Mamadou Sakho in the summer in an £18m move, and could make it a triple swoop if they also come in for Argentine playmaker Javier Pastore in the winter transfer window as well.
> 
> The Reds may be short on the flanks next season if they fail to keep loan star Victor Moses on a permanent deal from Chelsea.


Not sure how I feel about this. I'd mark for him in the EPL but I really want him to stay at PSG.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> Not really sure why everyone is going bonkers over januzaj
> 
> he played one game. vs sunderland. who have ONE POINT


It's more the ability he has shown for about a year or so now that he is starting to fill out a bit. Anyone who has seen him can tell he is a big talent, worth getting excited over. Just as Pogba was....


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> http://www.caughtoffside.com/2013/1...-position-to-sign-5m-psg-winger-this-january/
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how I feel about this. I'd mark for him in the EPL but I really want him to stay at PSG.


We wont sign him. Don't worry.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> Not really sure why everyone is going bonkers over januzaj
> 
> he played one game. vs sunderland. who have ONE POINT


*It's not from one game. Well for some it is and mainstream wise it probably is too but I've seen plenty of him to see he's not Macheda MKII and he's got genuine ability that few others his age have. He's been impressive everytime he's featured this season. *


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> We wont sign him. Don't worry.


What makes you say that? :brodgers understands that :hendo is gonna break down after the Studge-Sakho-Kolo-Cissokho-Ilori barrage and he's got to sign some fresh meat.

Wouldn't surprise me if Menez does move tbh, him and Blanc are heading for a showdown sooner or later. He walked away from the bench mid-game a little while ago, and Blanc didn't even include him in the squad for the Marseille trip yesterday.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Poyet?* 

Not a terribly bad option to go for, but surely the Mackems need an experienced head in this situation? The only other concern I'd have as a Sunderland fan is "is he really that good?" He failed to gain promotion to the prem in two attempts _with strong backing_. 

Look at other prem managers who have managed at that level with similar or worse backing. After FAILING AT READING (hello Bubzeh) Brendan Rodgers achieved promotion after his second real crack at it in the championship, this time with Swansea. Steve Bruce has an exceptional record at that level, promotion after promotion. Paul Lambert gained promotion in his only campaign in that league with a fairly average side. Sam Allardyce took West Ham straight back up via the play offs a couple of years ago despite having to manage a fairly big turn over of players, he also achieved the same feat in his only other full campaign in what was then the "old division one" back in 2001 with Bolton. Malky Mackay took Cardiff to a play off semi final and a league cup final in his first year in the job and followed that up by winning the league. Chris Hughton won the league with Newcastle and took Birmingham to a play off final in his two campaigns. Ian Holloway has reached the championship play off final three times while also winning two of them in his last three championship campaigns with fairly average sides. Hell, even the widely derided Alan Pardew has gained promotion from that level before.

When you look at that previous list of managers nobody stands out as being exceptional barring Rodgers, although Lambert has the potential. So what this indicates is that even most bog standard (average-above average) prem managers can achieve great success in the championship with very limited time and opportunities. So why wasn't Poyet able to manage that level of success in a similar time frame at Brighton where he broke his own club's transfer record more than once? I'm not going to accept the excuse that he had to build up a league one side, especially considering what Lambert and Adkins achieved in less time at Norwich and Southampton with less/similar money. 

I would also be asking questions of his commitment considering how he left the Brighton job. Sunderland desperately need a quality, experienced, long term option now. I'm not saying Poyet can't be that man, but there are many doubts surrounding him. He will also have to learn on the job VERY QUICKLY. To me he seems like someone who will be ready with a bit more experience at a lower level, which is fine because everyone has to learn somewhere, but to say he could be prem quality doesn't mean he necessarily is now. All of those other managers were in the same boat at one stage, but they worked out their weaknesses and earned their original premier league opportunities via promotion. How does Poyet expect to be good enough for a dirt poor Sunderland side who have been left adrift when he wasn't good enough for one of the most financially secure clubs at the level below? If he gets the stint at the SOL he will have left an extremely comfy situation in average league which he couldn't conquer for a huge step up to a division which is filled with managers who are far better than the ones you would find in the championship.

I'm not necessarily saying that you can't be a decent manager in the prem despite having failed to gain promotion from the champs with good opportunities (meaning strong financial backing), but I'm just not sure if Poyet can hit the ground running without churning out a few dodgy results that will be chalked up as part of a "learning curve". If I was a Sunderland fan I'd be demanding that my club brings in someone who has the experience to steady the ship quickly while also having the potential to be a good long term fit for the club. While not being on the same levels of madness as Dicanio, there seems to be an erratic nature to the way Poyet handles his managerial business. Surely the last thing that Sunderland need is yet more inexperience and uncertainty?

Personally I would have thought that Di Matteo would have been the safe/sensible option. The Mackems already have/had an Italian back room staff, so that would have worked out neatly while also saving on compensation clauses. Di Matteo knows the league well enough and has a decent enough overall record within it, 26 points over 25 games for WBA wasn't bad for a newly promoted side or an inexperienced (at the time) manager, he certainly deserved more time when you consider the longer opportunities that have been afforded to muppets such as Phil Brown. We all know what he achieved at Chelsea and while it's up for debate how much of that was influenced by him you certainly have to give him a decent amount of credit for his success during his time there. While I don't believe that he's a pure out and out top level maestro, I certainly think he's far better than being a manager who doesn't deserve a full season to prove himself at a newly promoted club. The reality is that he's probably as good as the likes of Rodgers, Allardyce and Lambert who are all above average (at least) premier league quality managers. It's no coincidence that Di Matteo's record in the championship also fits in with the other managers mentioned earlier on...


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> Not really sure why everyone is going bonkers over januzaj
> 
> he played one game. vs sunderland. who have ONE POINT


i've been going on about him for a year and a half, but then again I was going on about Morrison and Pogba as well and that didnt turn out very well :side:




united_07 said:


> Looks like it could be a repeat of last years semi final if United beat Charlton next week
> 
> 
> dont think this years youth team is as good as last years, but Januzaj (if fit), Jack Barmby (nick barmby's son) and Dæhli are the ones to look out for. Would have liked to see Pereira play, who united signed from PSV, but someone fucked up the paperwork so he cant play competitively until next season


admittedly my other two ones to look out for havent progressed like januzaj has :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

From actually watching him in person, Januzaj looks a real talent. Certainly got the hunger and desire to prove himself and the fact I couldn't work out his strong foot for the entire game says something. I mean it was only one game and stuff but I thought he was miles better than Nani on the day.

Got left on his arse a couple of times by :mate though 8*D


@ANDRE. My only concern w/ RDM is his teams aren't exactly the best at the back, which is something we're in desperate need of. Plus the fact he said he didn't want the job put him out of the running very quickly. Every Brighton fan whose opinion I've read says the one thing about Poyet is his teams are very hard to break down. We seem alright enough going forward so if we can steady the ship at the back and actually get it to Altidores feet rather than hoofing it to him then Poyet might be alright. And if we go down then at least he knows the league :side:

tbf though I just hope we stick with him. Same thing as PDC. The sacking culture is the club is awful. If he takes us down then fine, give him a chance to bring us back up. Plus if it leads to us actually playing attractive football for the first time in forever then win win.

Although if he loses the dressing room within six months again and we have another player revolt then fuck everything.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

sure januzaj is good, but how much potential does he have?

is it....... UNLIMITED? :brodgers


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Dæhli is a fine young player as well, I hope we have a buy back option on him. I think Ben Pearson could make it too.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



T-C said:


> I'm at the point where I don't really care how much money we give Januzaj, as long as we keep him. If we give Ashley Young 100k a week then it doesn't bother me how much others get.


I was about to make this very point. His age and experience in irrelevant. What counts is his ability. If he's getting picked ahead of Ashley Young and Nani etc. then surely he's got to be paid accordingly. It was the same deal with the likes of Wilshere and Fabregas at Arsenal. If they're deemed to be good enough to play for the first team, then they deserve to be paid like a first team player. Whether they're 17, 18 or 19 is irrelevant. It's also worth noting that United didn't give a big buffer contract to Kiko Macheda after he scored that important goal against Villa. I suspect the reason for it is that they knew it was just a fluke goal and that he wasn't at a high level yet, and unfortunately for him, he never did reach a high level. Conversely they clearly rate the Januszaj fella a lot more, and thus he gets a big contract. And I think anyone who has seen Januzaj can see he has immense talent, and with a bit of polish he could a very good player, maybe even a great one.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Add Menez to SAS and Coutinho :banderas



Shepard said:


> I couldn't work out his strong foot for the entire game


If Shep can't even tell the difference between something as simple as right and left, then how is he gonna be able to differentiate between right and wrong? Grounds for demodding imo. 

:ndiaye


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yes, adding more strikers. That will make sturridge happy :brodgers


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Donnacha said:


> If Shep can't even tell the difference between something as simple as right and left, then how is he gonna be able to differentiate between right and wrong? Grounds for demodding imo.



I don't have to differentiate between your legs because I'm going to break them both.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Menez is far better as a winger tbh.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Shepard said:


> I don't have to differentiate between your legs because I'm going to break them both.




I'd probably still get a game up front for Sunderland. :banderas


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:vince2


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



T-C said:


> Dæhli is a fine young player as well, I hope we have a buy back option on him. I think Ben Pearson could make it too.


yeah it was a bit of a strange one that he left, there were reports that there is a buy back clause. Apparently he is impressing at Molde. It would probably be a bit more difficult for Daehli to get chances in the first team at United, due to his position, than Januzaj, which might be why he left.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> Menez is far better as a winger tbh.


then where would coutinho play

see, this is why you shouldnt have too many players competing for positions

unlike chelsea :banderas


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> then where would coutinho play


ONEINTHEHOLE.GIF

Perhaps they should get a RB instead :kolo1


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> http://www.caughtoffside.com/2013/1...-position-to-sign-5m-psg-winger-this-january/
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how I feel about this. I'd mark for him in the EPL but I really want him to stay at PSG.


First I've heard of this. So far for the winter window we've been linked with Pastore, Lacina Traroe, Balotelli, and most salivating of all El Shaarawy. 

I would explode if we were to nab El Shaarawy.



ReDREDD said:


> then where would coutinho play
> 
> see, this is why you shouldnt have too many players competing for positions


----------Sturridge----------
Menez------Coutinho------Suarez

:woolcock


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Shepard said:


> @ANDRE. My only concern w/ RDM is his teams aren't exactly the best at the back, which is something we're in desperate need of. Plus the fact he said he didn't want the job put him out of the running very quickly. Every Brighton fan whose opinion I've read says the one thing about Poyet is his teams are very hard to break down. We seem alright enough going forward so if we can steady the ship at the back and actually get it to Altidores feet rather than hoofing it to him then Poyet might be alright. And if we go down then at least he knows the league :side:
> 
> tbf though I just hope we stick with him. Same thing as PDC. The sacking culture is the club is awful. If he takes us down then fine, give him a chance to bring us back up. Plus if it leads to us actually playing attractive football for the first time in forever then win win.
> 
> Although if he loses the dressing room within six months again and we have another player revolt then fuck everything.


The thing is, if you don't have the qualities to make a good defensive side then it's going to be hard to instill that within the team without new signings. We saw that at Norwich last season when Hughton (great defensive coach, tbf) took over a good attacking side and tried to fix the defensive frailties of the team by changing the system during the pre season of 2012. First game of the season we shit the bed 5-0 away at Fulham trying to play a compact deep lying style, hence why we quickly went out and snapped up Bassong, although Garrido signed the day before that game and came in later to make a difference, if only for a few months. We conceded 17 goals in the first 7 games but got there in the end, but only with the additions of Bassong, Garrido and later on Tettey as a CDM. The point is if the quality's not there to fix the defense by playing that way, then why should Sunderland also go that way when they won't have the ability to fix the problem until January when it's far too late? 

I look at that Sunderland squad and see the potential for lots of goals (Giaccherini, Fletcher, Johnson, Gardner, etc), it just needs a good manager to get it out of them via logical tactics. I would look at that as a possible strength to accentuate, which seems a more sensible thing to do in this situation imo. Sometimes you can improve the defense by just altering simple things such as how hard you press and how many men you play in midfield. I know that Dicanio was an advocate of 4-4-fucking-2 (his last three games where you conceded nine goals suggests that), It's not exactly shocking that a team has conceded lots of goals in the prem by playing a midfield two tbh. Switching to three in central midfield (one more advanced) should sort the problem out. Your first two games with what was essentially 4-2-3-1 saw you concede just two goals, so I don't think it's a case of needing a complete defensive overall, just the implementation of tactics that aren't prehistoric. Good man management would help, also.

As for sticking with him even if you go down, that pretty much ties into what I was saying about his managerial record in the championship. He has already struggled at that level despite being afforded the luxuries of big spending. At least when reading sacked McDermott last season they were sensible enough to bring in Adkins, someone they knew could get them back up in the (inevitable) event of relegation. Again, Di Matteo could do that. Regardless of someone ruling themselves out of the job, if you know someone is out there who could turn the tide then I think you have to go all out for them. I remember Lambert ruling himself out of the Villa job, two weeks later he was there. I think this is a situation where Sunderland need to go all out and get the right man instead of fannying around with yet more gambles.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Jheeez all this Januzaj hype.










He's gonna lap it up next season.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Principino said:


> Jheeez all this Januzaj hype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna lap it up next season.












No space for Menez with this guy returning and ready to take over the Prem.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> What makes you say that? :brodgers understands that :hendo is gonna break down after the Studge-Sakho-Kolo-Cissokho-Ilori barrage and he's got to sign some fresh meat.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if Menez does move tbh, him and Blanc are heading for a showdown sooner or later. He walked away from the bench mid-game a little while ago, and Blanc didn't even include him in the squad for the Marseille trip yesterday.


I'd welcome it but personally I can't see it happening. No idea why but just can't see it. 

As for where he would play it's not like we are maxed out on wing players. Let's not forget that Moses isn't even our player.......yet :banderas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

p sure daehli scored a hat trick on his return/debut to mole.

can't wait for RONNY LOPES to get game time. top scorer in the young player champions league and is 2 years than most. captain of the eds team and is only 17 too. will be a fantastic player.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Rossiter bosses the 21s at just 16. :kolo1

Brad Smith scored on return from an ACL injury too. He's usually a left back (played on the right wing this game) so we could do with him choosing Australia over England.


----------



## Hamada

Hank Scorpio said:


> First I've heard of this. So far for the winter window we've been linked with Pastore, Lacina Traroe, Balotelli, and most salivating of all El Shaarawy.
> 
> I would explode if we were to nab El Shaarawy.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------Sturridge----------
> Menez------Coutinho------Suarez
> 
> :woolcock


Menez isn't much of a left winger tbh, he's far better on the right. If the GOAT Suarez doesn't mind being on the left, well then fuck.


@YayaToure_: Holding a #WWE party. Covered myself in talc, tied tassles to my biceps and keep bench pressing Kolo!

#UltimateWarrior

Ultimate Yayarrior. Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yeah, talc...


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:suarez1 :sturridge dat SAS swag



T-C said:


> It's more the ability he has shown for about a year or so now that he is starting to fill out a bit. Anyone who has seen him can tell he is a big talent, worth getting excited over. Just as Pogba was....


didn't a bunch of United fans in here write Pogba off after he left you? :banderas


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 29m
> Sky sources: Marouane Fellaini to undergo wrist surgery in December #SSN


Good thing there aren't many matches in December for him to miss..........oh wait :hayden3


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hey guys I've located our fallen brother Cookie Monster
































:banderas


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Principino said:


> He's gonna lap it up next season.


Only because of the long summer of rest he gets :brodgers


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Giving some of the other Spanish newbies a chance to win a World Cup medal. #GoodGuySuso


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Rush said:


> didn't a bunch of United fans in here write Pogba off after he left you?


bitterness is understandable.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

https://twitter.com/gazzaofficial

This account has the potential to be interesting...


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Donnacha said:


> https://twitter.com/gazzaofficial
> 
> This account has the potential to be interesting...


GAZZAHHHHHH. :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Look forward to the drunken and coked up tweets.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Was Gazza that good? I mean, was he a GOAT before all the drinking or what.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Probably would have gone down as England's best player if he went to United instead of Spurs.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*






:jt


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*






:moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He was very fucking good.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...es-not-want-adnan-januzaj-to-play-for-england



> "If you live in England for five years it doesn't make you English. If I went to Spain and lived there for five years I am not going to play for Spain.
> 
> "We have to remember what we are. We are English. We tackle hard, are tough on the pitch and are hard to beat.
> 
> "We have great characters. You think of Spain and you think technical but you think of England and you think they are brave and they tackle hard. We have to remember that."


Interesting, BRAVE comments from Wilshere :heskeymania (saying he doesn't want Januzaj to play for England)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

"Brave and they tackle hard" jesus fucking christ.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> "We have great characters. You think of Spain and you think technical but you think of England and you think they are brave and they tackle hard. We have to remember that."


Sounds like Wilshere has been possessed by 'Arry Redknapp or somebody. Cringey quotes.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yeah it's pretty disappointing that he's propagating that kind of mentality. Forget inspiring kids to develop actual technical footballing ability and encourage them to TACKLE HARD. That's what we need more of.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

When the top English players are carrying that mindset around, it's no surprise why England are so far behind the majority of countries in Europe when it comes to technical football.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Wilshere's comments seem an awful lot like a joke that Bernard manning used to spew out on a regular occasion. Fuckern racist :bigron :side:



Green Light said:


> Hey guys I've located our fallen brother Cookie Monster


That was the script I was going to use for my interview on radio Norfolk. Fuckern bastard!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So I guess now that Lee Cattermole is fit again it's just a matter of time before he finally gets an England call up :ndiaye


also GUSTAVO :gus


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Wilshere always had alot to say about nearly everything, complete gobshite.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> "We have to remember what we are. We are English. We tackle hard, are tough on the pitch *and are hard to beat.*


:aries2

Do lol at him trying to justify tackling hard though like that's worked for England in recent years,


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Did Poyet have his opening press conf yet? If so, he say anything of note?


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Not sure why Wilshere is being criticised, he's absolutely spot on. Tough tackling, three lion pride and English spirit is more than enough to beat those continental fancy dans with their "technique" and general femininity.

:whiteknight

p.s. Anybody seen that new shark movie with Roy Scheider? Heard good things about it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> "If you live in England for five years it doesn't make you English. If I went to Spain and lived there for five years I am not going to play for Spain.


I don't think they'd ever ask you to, Jack.


----------



## Shepard

Mikey Damage said:


> Did Poyet have his opening press conf yet? If so, he say anything of note?


Said he didn't want to make promises b/c talking about what you're going to do is easy (or something along those lines) but he thinks there's enough in the club to stop up.

Also said ball is going to play an important role which is nice. Idk if theres another interview yet but I just watched the one on the club site


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...france-recall-justifies-decision-to-leave-psg



> "I'm learning and I listen to the manager's advice. It's funny, he calls me Killer.


I know who else calls Sakho that.

:hendo


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Good start from poyet, sensible words. Agree that Sunderland have enough to stay up. Palace and hull squads are worse, Fulham and stoke squads have similar OVERALL quality. Need to start winning soon though...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

dark andre check your pms you ******


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

No. Stop trying to groom me :jose


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Im not dammit. I just need a GIF


----------



## Hamada

Donnacha said:


> Sounds like Wilshere has been possessed by 'Arry Redknapp or somebody. Cringey quotes.


"Spain are triffic but England have fentestick players whose tackling is a bweaf of fwesh air"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> "Spain are triffic but England have fentestick players whose tackling is a bweaf of fwesh air"


I tried to sign him for England I did, triffic player, but Jack Wilshere said no foreigners.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

lol jack wilshere

surprised he has time for so many interviews when hes on his way to mordor with sam, mary and pippin


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Green Light said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/...es-not-want-adnan-januzaj-to-play-for-england
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, BRAVE comments from Wilshere :heskeymania (saying he doesn't want Januzaj to play for England)


I agree with him. Januzaj was born in Belgium. He joined Utd when he was 16, he's 18 now, how does that make him English? I found it funny when on MOTD they asked Hodgson about Januzaj because of the possibility he'll one day be able to become British and Hodgson was like 'yeah he's a talented kid, but we have to play well to persuade him'. First of all, why the fuck would he want the English nationality when he already has the Belgian nationality? Both are West European, part of the EU etc, so there's no added benefit. Secondly, Belgium is now BETTER than England. I'd rather play for Belgium right now than England, let's be honest here. Once again the English media overrates the English team.

Edit: I just read he prefers to play for Albania. Interesting choice, respect.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'd advice you guys to ignore Wilshere. He's okay on the pitch, but when the boy opens his mouth, it's usually filled with crap. Would do him a world of good if he just zipped his mouth.


----------



## just1988

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Quasi Juice said:


> I agree with him. Januzaj was born in Belgium. He joined Utd when he was 16, he's 18 now, how does that make him English? I found it funny when on MOTD they asked Hodgson about Januzaj because of the possibility he'll one day be able to become British and Hodgson was like 'yeah he's a talented kid, but we have to play well to persuade him'. First of all, why the fuck would he want the English nationality when he already has the Belgian nationality? Both are West European, part of the EU etc, so there's no added benefit. Secondly, Belgium is now BETTER than England. I'd rather play for Belgium right now than England, let's be honest here. Once again the English media overrates the English team.
> 
> Edit: I just read he prefers to play for Albania. Interesting choice, respect.


*The whole Januzaj for England thing is a complete non-event any way. Without even getting into the misguided belief that Belgium are a better football side/set-up than England. The simple fact is that, even if/when Januzaj does claim British citizenship then under the home nations act, he'll become Scottish and not English. Therefore, he would be eligible for Scotland and not England.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

what's misguided about belgium being better than england


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The fact the World Cup is the 1st thing they've qualified for in ages. As far as players go, they're certainly capable of progressing to a very high level but they're only hype at the moment. England might be boring as piss but they usually make the knockout stages of major tournaments.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



just1988 said:


> *The whole Januzaj for England thing is a complete non-event any way. Without even getting into the misguided belief that Belgium are a better football side/set-up than England. The simple fact is that, even if/when Januzaj does claim British citizenship then under the home nations act, he'll become Scottish and not English. Therefore, he would be eligible for Scotland and not England.*


I hope he picks Scotland.


----------



## Death Rider

just1988 said:


> *The whole Januzaj for England thing is a complete non-event any way. Without even getting into the misguided belief that Belgium are a better football side/set-up than England. The simple fact is that, even if/when Januzaj does claim British citizenship then under the home nations act, he'll become Scottish and not English. Therefore, he would be eligible for Scotland and not England.*


:lmao how is it misguided? Belgium have a much better team then England. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Vader's point is very true. You still need to prove yourself before having massive praise thrown onto you. Belgium have been very good in their qualifiers, but playing at the actual tournament brings a different scale of pressure to handle. They will prove how good they are in June.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fuck the Belgian bandwagon, they are becoming the Dortmund of International football.

Will LOL when they fail hard at the World Cup.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Considering that on basically every position they have a player that is important and shining at a big club says enough. They have talented players coming out of their ass, it's ridiculous at the moment. This is their golden generation. England failed to qualify for Euro 2008 by the way, and struggle to qualify in a mediocre group. But whatever, we'll see what happens at the World Cup. My point was that Januzaj definitely won't pick England over Belgium because they are a better side.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenal are interested in Guzan per US media. 

But this may be old. Chez has been good this year..not sure Arsene still wants a GK. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We're still waiting for you to sign Schwarzer over on this side of the world.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Quasi Juice said:


> *Considering that on basically every position they have a player that is important and shining at a big club says enough.* They have talented players coming out of their ass, it's ridiculous at the moment. This is their golden generation. England failed to qualify for Euro 2008 by the way, and struggle to qualify in a mediocre group. But whatever, we'll see what happens at the World Cup. My point was that Januzaj definitely won't pick England over Belgium because they are a better side.


It doesn't say together they will be a good team. So no, it does not say everything. No one is doubting the talent of the current Belgian crop. We have 4 of them that I absolutely love (unfortunately Jose doesn't :side. But having the most talent =/= best team. We've seens teams like Spain before 2008 suffer with this. Holland in the run up to the WC 2002. Belgium haven't been in a tournament since 2002, we don't know how they will deal with the pressure and expectation.

Not trying to say England is brilliant and there is no way that Belgium are better. I'm just saying let's see what the Belgian's do first before blowing our collective load over them as a team.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

exceptional

on the belgium/england bit, the thing is we can't really rank how belgium will go, but purely on their players. almost all of their players are top level talents, and have been super impressive in qualifying. conversely, england have so few of those level players, and have struggled a fair bit in qualifying. usually a team like england shouldn't be facing questions over the possibility of qualifying, but they are. belgium are constantly now producing highly rated youngsters, who are now going to big clubs all over the world. england? not so much.


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



just1988 said:


> *Without even getting into the misguided belief that Belgium are a better football side/set-up than England. *


:hayden3


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

It's basically the individual talent within the Belgian NT that prompts people to put Belgium over England. You pick the players (Belgium), they'd walk into this present English side. In terms of accomplishment, the World Cup will show how better they function as a team. With England, you're convinced they won't get pass the QF stages. That would be great in itself. With this Belgian side, they could completely fumble out in the group stages, or they could pull a Croatia and the good thing, people wouldn't be surprised because they have serious talent on the pitch.

The factor is future. I don't think anybody could deny that Belgium seems to have a better prospect at the international stage than England. Primarily due to the players they have and how English players aren't just cutting it at big clubs, except a few.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Shepard said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Also for the Belgium/England stuff it's pretty easy to try and say Belgium are out right better because of the players they have but as mentioned they haven't really proven themselves as world beaters yet now have they? What's to say they won't flop come next year? If nothing else England still make it a decent way through the tourneys every 2 years. It's simply way to early to be trying to say Belgium are outright better


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

what people really should be concerned about though is how the fuck belgium are producing world class talent that could walk into any side meanwhile english players struggle to break into english clubs


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I think Belgium have a better chance of winning the 2014 World Cup than England. Deal with it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Le Nature Garçon said:


> I think Belgium have a better chance of winning the 2014 World Cup than England. Deal with it.


And there is not a thing wrong with thinking that. But they still have to prove it by going further than England in the World Cup. Maybe going further than England will simply be by qualifying for it :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Le Nature Garçon said:


> I think Belgium have a better chance of winning the 2014 World Cup than England. *Deal with it.*


New gimmick plz 



ReDREDD said:


> what people really should be concerned about though is how the fuck belgium are producing world class talent that could walk into any side meanwhile english players struggle to break into english clubs


I think our dear friend Jack Wilshere provided the answer for us a few pages back. 

As for Belgium I just see them as the new Germany. Everyone sees the young talent and now they are seemingly supposed to dominate for a little while. In reality I defo Belgium doing well but teams like Spain and Brazil are just way ahead of them.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Belgium trash England on paper. In reality though it's more up in the air because of Belgium's lack of epxerience at a major tournament. I know England beat them in that Friendly but that meant shit and doesn't make us better than them. Didn't we beat Spain and Holland in Friendlies too? We rule at Friendlies. On paper Belgium might even have the best group of players bar Spain but until they play together at a major against these other countries it's all hype. Well deserved hype but hype all the same. Now they have to live up to it collectively and not just individually. The idea that England have a better set up for producing players than Belgium is hilarious though. Belgium at 16/1 to win is very tasty too.*


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

England are locks for the last 16* and you know that '0-0 AET England win on penalties' scoreline is just waiting around the corner. Belgium, in their first tournament since 2002, but will go into it as top seeds. Both could also be drawn into the same group.

England were amazing on paper in 2006, or so we were led to believe and that didn't work out.

* As Joel mentioned, assuming they qualify in the first place. :woy


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*I don't think we're locks for last 16 at all. I don't think we're even a lock to qualify still but I have a lower opinion of our team than most. I don't know off the top of my head the type of teams we could get drawn with but I think it's very possible we don't get through if there's 3 or 4 good teams in the group. 3 draws probably wouldn't be enough.*


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *I don't think we're locks for last 16 at all. I don't think we're even a lock to qualify still but I have a lower opinion of our team than most. I don't know off the top of my head the type of teams we could get drawn with but I think it's very possible we don't get through if there's 3 or 4 good teams in the group. 3 draws probably wouldn't be enough.*


http://www.footballseeding.com/international-tournaments/world-cup-2014/

Yeah, England are definitely no great shakes but looking at the pots (as they stand) and barring Chile, there's nobody in pots 3 &4 that look a danger to England.

* Germany*, *England*, *Chile* and *Japan* is probably as bad as it could get and I'd still fancy them to get through that. Just about.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *I don't think we're locks for last 16 at all. I don't think we're even a lock to qualify still but I have a lower opinion of our team than most. I don't know off the top of my head the type of teams we could get drawn with but I think it's very possible we don't get through if there's 3 or 4 good teams in the group. 3 draws probably wouldn't be enough.*


I think you have every reason to be pessimistic especially when you look at our previous World Cup campaign, a Draw against a half decent USA team, but a piss poor goalless draw against Algeria and a scrappy win against Slovenia before being completely humbled by the Germans in the last 16 although saying that we did do a lot better in the Euro group stages.

Personally I would say that the Belgium side is better than the England side on paper but it wouldn't surprise if Belgium were to crash out in the Group Stages probably due to lack of experience but that may very well prove to be a learning curve for them add on to that the potential of the young players (Lukaku, Hazard and if he chooses them Januzaj etc) then they could potentially reach the Semi's of the next Euro's and make an impact at the Russian World Cup.

And those comments that Jack Wilshire made today are an embarrassment and just goes to show how little we've evolved in football in the past 30/40 years.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> what people really should be concerned about though is how the fuck belgium are producing world class talent that could walk into any side meanwhile english players struggle to break into english clubs


Yeah, this is the main question. The present Belgium vs. England argument is just based on logic and you can twist that any way you want. What is tangible is the incredible talent Belgium has produced as of late, and England--being a nation so powerful in Football--has failed to produce any similar talent.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*This Belgium squad has had like 2 years playing together now though and a full qualifying campaign in a group with a good team in Croatia. It's not like they're all kids who lack experience. There's plenty of experience in the Champions League and at a very high club level in their domestic leagues. 

Looking at the potential draw, Nigeria/Sweden/Japan/Korea/USA could all easily cause our team serious problems. I guess we could get lucky and gte Colombia. Seeing that just makes me more certain that last 16 is so far from a given for this squad. Like I said, I'm not even convinced we'll qualify automatically yet.*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I think we will qualify, largely because I don't want us to do so so that serious issues will be addressed to improve the game for the better. When we get there anything can happen. We got through a tough group at the Euros with France, Sweden & Ukraine but with the seeding working against us here if we qualify we'll be up against it. Anything better than last 16 is a job well done if you ask me.

We've got some decent young players coming through like Barkley, Shaw, Henderson & Morrison who are playing week in week out when fit to add to the likes of Sturridge, Wilshere, Jones & Smalling who have experience behind them already. The next qualifying campaign and the Euros is where we need to really focus. We're not going to come close to winning the World Cup but we have to go there and be competitive. Including some of the youngsters in form to the likes of Gerrard & Lampard who won't be around after is the way to go but then focus on the next crop like Germany did in 2009/10.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

fukn straya gan win da cup. straya m8



> Manchester City's players and coaching staff have put their hands in their own pockets - to help pay for tickets for away games.
> 
> In an unprecedented move Manuel Pellegrini, his players and coaches have each shelled out a figure - believed to be around £1,000 - so the club can offer half price tickets to season ticket holders at selected matches throughout the campaign.
> 
> It is understood that the games furthest away or matches that take place within a few days of each other will be prioritised.
> 
> The Blues, along with other Premier League clubs, set aside £200,000 to improve experiences at away matches for supporters.
> 
> Yesterday United announced they would use the money to knock £4 off the cost of tickets at matches on the road.
> 
> But City would appear to have taken things further with a five-figure sum added to the £200,000 from first-team players and coaching staff.
> 
> The Blues have also not stopped there - away areas at their Etihad Stadium are about to revamped to make the experience more pleasurable for visiting fans.
> 
> It is understood highlights on concourse screen will focus on the away side and catering staff could be kitted out in the colours of City's opposition.
> 
> Tom Glick, chief commercial and operating officer said: “Manchester City fans are famous for their fiercely loyal and vocal support. They have stuck with the club through thick and thin for generations, and both the club and players want to say thank you.”
> 
> Skipper Vincent Kompany, one of those to make a donation, added: “In my opinion, our away support is the best in the Premier League and we never take that for granted.
> 
> “Win, lose or draw, City supporters can always be heard throughout our games and I just hope that this initiative proves just how much we value this incredible."


nice touch. obviously a grand each is chump change but still. and coupled by this










believed to be about the stadium expansion


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Classy move by City that. Stoke offered free travel for away fans all season long too. Good that clubs are recognising that it's expensive for fans now and trying to help out. Still though, what's £1k to the players & coaches? Regardless, at least it shows they do care somewhat. Good on 'em.


----------



## Hamada

The only position Belgium are low on are fullbacks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Good move by the City team no doubt. Obviously a grand to them is like a tenner to us but it is the thought that counts really. 

In terms of us at the next World Cup I'd say we should at least get through the group stages if the players have their heads screwed on and we actually take the right crop of players. We fucked up mainly in the last World Cup because the players we had just didn't seem to give a fuck and its like they expected the fans to get behind them despite such an abysmal group stage run.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Pretty sure I've read about most Premier League clubs taking steps to cut away ticket costs. Sounds like something they've been told to do by the FA or something as they're all doing the same thing at the same time.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BkB Hulk said:


> I hope he picks Scotland.


Can you imagine Januzaj playing alongside Grant Hanley and George Boyd? Hanley and Januzaj is the absolute best possible buddy cop comedy imaginable. Fuck me, imagine the Ultimate Fighter-esque documentary on Strachan mentoring him. "Here, ma wee pal. This is oor Georgy Boyd." Then Boyd says, "shhh, tell him I'm Sami Khedira," with a sly wink to seal the deal. Imagine his first meeting with Leigh Griffiths? "Uh, Coach Gordon, who is ze walking thumb? And why do I talk like a Frenchman? And, if possible, could I play for THEM instead, oui?" 

God, if only. 

If only. 



Shepard said:


>


I knew how this was going to end before I got halfway through. It did not lessen its awesomeness when the punchline hit me like a steaming runaway truck full of titanium fucking lard.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

BeardedGenius is a fucking treasure with that sort of thing. Near enough all of his work either has you in stitches or just generally looks excellent (I rocked a Cantona creation of his as a sig for eons).

Fair play to City for that measure, about time clubs started recognising the extent to which fans' loyalty and dedication is tested these days when combining the cost of travel and booze on top of tickets. Without fans the game loses all sense of importance so it's encouraging to see at least a modicum of thought go into a gesture aimed primarily at them.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I reckon Adnan will end up playing for either Belgium or Albania. He's been linked to Serbia, Turkey and Kosovo through his ancestry and that's not even counting England and all that jazz. All after scoring 2 goals. :moyes1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

he should just play wherever he cares about most, and a large part of that is family and friends

wherever that makes him happy


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

All these Januzaj countries....

He'll probably be most qualified to represent Europe as part of Earth's team when they take on other planets in the Intergalactic Five-a-Side World Cup.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> I reckon Adnan will end up playing for either Belgium or Albania. He's been linked to Serbia, Turkey and Kosovo through his ancestry and that's not even counting England and all that jazz. All after scoring 2 goals. :moyes1


Moyes said England have been looking into the Januzaj situation since June, so I wouldnt say its just because of those goals


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Still Januzaj talk everywhere. Can't escape it.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*







"Ok Lucas, I have to go" had me in tears :kolo1


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

"I'm going for a sauna with Kolo. Kolo doesn't sweat, the sauna sweats... yeahmnnnnn" :kolo1


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

seems like the Herrera transfer could be more likely



> Almost every day in the Bilbao press there is something about Ander Herrera. Local newspaper El Correo covers the youngster often and these days it's almost exclusively negative. He's become something of a scapegoat for new manager Ernesto Valverde and his problems in midfield.
> 
> El Correo explain that Herrera has a pass completion this season of 79.4% which puts him 157th out of 307 players who play in Spain's top division. They then go on to list many players who have a better percentage, but Herrera has been in and out of the side and is struggling to find a role in Athletic Club Bilbao's new midfield. Mikel Rico and Benat came in during the summer and the manager doesn't know how he wants to line up yet which is causing problems for a few players, not just Herrera.
> 
> Against Valencia he started the game but was brought off half way through despite showing some good flashes, Valverde also substituted Benat again and it was another less than successful night for the club's midfield. Both are very good players and it's probably unfair to put blame on Herrera who had been playing well before the changes in the summer. It's probably also unfair to put his drop in form solely down to the Manchester United situation, given that it's something harming Benat as well.
> 
> Valverde has been pictured at the club's training ground this week trying to explain his thoughts to a confused looking Herrera, who at one stage appeared to put his head in his hand in frustration. The midfielder has been brought in for extra training and it's easy to think that an exit is becoming more likely by the week. He's being openly criticised by people at the football club, the local newspaper appear to think he's the cause of much of the team's problems and that looks like a feeling shared by the manager. The club have confirmed to El Correo that Manchester United have been watching games and that was without the newspaper having to request such information, which would suggest there's a subtext to what's going on with Herrera and the Basque club.
> 
> Herrera may already be glancing toward the exit door hoping David Moyes opens it for him in January.
> 
> http://sportwitness.ning.com/forum/...rget-herrera-a-scapegoat-in-bilbao-move-looks


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

still not sure why you want him but ok


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> still not sure why you want him but ok


Already spent 27m on fellaini so why not him.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...man-greg-****-names-men-to-form-fa-commission



> Chairman Greg **** has named the men who will form an FA Commission tasked with deciding the best way to develop English talent.
> 
> Greg ****, Roger Burden, Howard Wilkinson, Ritchie Humphreys, Greg Clarke, Glenn Hoddle, Dario Gradi & Danny Mills


The men who will change English football forever. 

Greg **** :banderas

Too bad they didn't get Wilshere on the panel :banderas

I hear Gunner14 was approached but turned down the offer :banderas


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Step 1 to helping England's NT...combine Wales and England squads.

You guys could do with Ramsey, and Monkey.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hoddle. I hear Les Battersby is also available.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So the worse Herrera plays. The more we want him?

Let the good times roll.

:moyes1


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Hoddle. I hear Les Battersby is also available.


:banderas

You know Jimmy Corkhill has been looking for work ever since Brookside got cancelled :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'm disappointed JT hasn't made the panel. It would have been so brave of him.

In recognition of great decision makers:



> Cardiff have suspended their head of recruitment Iain Moody and replaced him with an unknown 23-year-old who was formerly on work experience.
> 
> Moody helped Cardiff sign summer recruits such as Gary Medel and Steven Caulker in his scouting role.
> 
> But he has been succeeded by Kazakh Alisher Apsalyamov, who was on work experience at the club in the summer and who is a friend of owner Vincent Tan's son.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24454963

Have we found the new Venky's?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Danny mills :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

rip england ever winning a trophy again

but they win the tackling :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:brodgers wasn't born in England. Jack isn't happy with your use of him.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Transfer garbage: We've been linked with Koke according to sources and are willing to bid 17 million pounds.

Wouldn't mind that at all.

Any other good bits of transfer trash out there?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Transfer garbage: We've been linked with Koke according to sources and are willing to bid 17 million pounds.
> 
> Wouldn't mind that at all.
> 
> Any other good bits of transfer trash out there?


Kiz will be happy that his favourite player at Atletico KOE isn't on the move at least.

I'd imagine it's bullshit and that we're just being linked with central mids because that's what we need.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hank Scorpio said:


> We've been linked with Koke according to sources and are willing to bid 17 million pounds.


That must be some tasty koke :banderas


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Well, they just signed Kolo. Koke was always on the cards.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



GOD of CUNT said:


> I hear Les Battersby is also available.





Green Light said:


> You know Jimmy Corkhill has been looking for work ever since Brookside got cancelled :hmm:


Wrong soap. We all know the football experts come from Neighbours.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

yeah try doubling that figure and you might get KOE


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Danny Murphy has confirmed his retirement.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:jose


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> Wrong soap. We all know the football experts come from Neighbours.


Dat acting:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That lazy whinging money grabbing prick Murphy retired the moment he joined us last summer. No wonder he's not been able to find another club willing to take him on after his piss poor efforts last season with us.

Big headed twat thought he'd get another club in the summer after his huge payoff he didn't deserve thanks to dickhead :kean giving him a ridiculous contract to join us. The worst thing was I was so happy we signed him but he was an absolute disgrace, walking into the Championship thinking he was better than the league and he didn't have to do anything to be good at that level.

Seeing him on Match of the Day slag off midfielders for not tracking back and criticising players for taking the money has made Rovers fans sick. Murphy can fuck the fuck off.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BkB Hulk said:


> Danny Murphy has confirmed his retirement.


Figures, since he's not played in months. Now he can stick to appearing on MOTD.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> yeah try doubling that figure and you might get KOE


I want to see YOEL in PL.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










And with that I'm gone.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Joey Barton calling Alex ferguson a shit manager:lmao and talking shit about England, this guy actually thinks he's a good footballer:fpalm


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Redd Foxx said:


> *Joey Barton calling Alex ferguson a shit manager*:lmao and talking shit about England, this guy actually thinks he's a good footballer:fpalm


He didn't say that at all, did you even read the interview

Everything he said about England national football team is very true too.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Redd Foxx said:


> Joey Barton calling Alex ferguson a shit manager:lmao and talking shit about England


Did he say it in a French accent?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Is Joey Barton still a french philosopher who no loger bullies youth team players or attacks people with his chav family and friends?


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He said Fergie wasn't a good coach but one of the best managers. Which is true as Fergie hardly ever took control of training sessions.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Wise and true words from a future Nobel prize winner.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Murphy was a heck of a signing by us.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



EGame said:


> And with that I'm gone.


:ksi2

And people still take Joey Barton seriously? :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So apparently Juve are willing to sell Pogba. 

United could probably buy him for 40 million at this point to solve their midfield woes. :banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



EGame said:


> And with that I'm gone.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

WTF is going on with Cardiff? Vincent Tan is a clown owner.

He put a 23 year old who was a painter during the stadium's redesign in charge of football recruitment.

Da. Fuq.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Tan-replaces-right-hand-man-sons-friend.html


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:bramble

I didn't even get paid for my work experience and this guy ends up as head of recruitment, life isn't fair :jose


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The guy is clearly a pro at football manager, give him a chance


----------



## Hamada

TNA_WWE said:


> Is Joey Barton still a french philosopher who no loger bullies youth team players or attacks people with his chav family and friends?


"Nobody mentions le two goals I sent up" - Joseph Barton


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Sol Campbell has decided that the lack of black people is the problem with the FA commission. I'm guessing he saw Danny Mills on there and thought he could get a gig. He also seems to suggest that black people think very much differently to white people about football.



> "There is enough experience there but I wouldn't mind if they looked at other avenues and maybe put some black players in there to mix it about," said Campbell.
> 
> "It seems like that's overlooked all the time. I don't know who's whispering in their ears but it seems the same situation keeps cropping up.
> 
> "The FA has got to start opening up, spreading its wings and looking at different people from different backgrounds who have done great things for club and country to get the views they need to move on.
> 
> "You can't have similar people, similar mindsets, in one committee if you want to expand and find different solutions."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24483665


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I know exactly who we need


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

BIG SOL :lmao


----------



## Daiko

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Mikey Damage said:


> WTF is going on with Cardiff? Vincent Tan is a clown owner.
> 
> He put a 23 year old who was a painter during the stadium's redesign in charge of football recruitment.
> 
> Da. Fuq.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Tan-replaces-right-hand-man-sons-friend.html


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

If we sold Jack WOATshere to PSG/Madrid/Barca for silly money and brought in Pogba :banderas


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

And then sold Pogba to Barca/City a couple of years later. :banderas


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



AlexHumph said:


> If we sold Jack WOATshere to PSG/Madrid/Barca for silly money and brought in Pogba :banderas


That would be ideal.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



AlexHumph said:


> If we sold Jack WOATshere to PSG/Madrid/Barca for silly money and brought in Pogba :banderas


You actually think we would pay silly money for a cokehead midfielder who is at most half as talented as the array of young midfielders coming up in la masia?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Alex Song. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



EGame said:


> You actually think we would pay silly money for a cokehead midfielder who is at most half as talented as the array of young midfielders coming up in la masia?


Zlatan Ibrahamovich went for 40 million + Eto'o, no? Provided Ibra is world class, but it's not like Barca haven't had their share of ridiculous transfers... Alex was just playing around because Wilshere's been a tool since returning from his injury, but don't put it pass anybody to pull off stupid deals.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Spoiler: a spoiler






Gary Oak said:


>


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Tobit said:


>


Cardiff fans are lucky compared to us. That prick got them up into the Prem despite changing their precious shirt colour but our chicken fuckers bunch took us out of it with the big help of :kean. I hope Cardiff sack Malky and appoint :kean. See how they like being played off the park at home by Stoke, losing 2-0 and being told to think about positives that weren't even there. Best yet, after they get relegated, call it "exciting times" with rebuilding.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Looks like De Gea wants to join us LOL. 

Signing him just to taste those delicious United tears would be worth it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I hope EGame falls.

Cleverley out for 3 weeks?










The GOAT's time to shine.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



EGame said:


> Looks like De Gea wants to join us LOL.
> 
> Signing him just to taste those delicious United tears would be worth it.


where did you read that? from what I've read today papers are saying he's agreed a new contract till 2018


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Man United goalkeeper David de Gea has told his agent Mendes to listen to offers from Liga teams. Barcelona could be only option now. [md]

But apparently there are reports that a deal with Ter Stegen has already been agreed. 

Ter Stegen, De Gea or Courtois. 

Can't say I'm worried.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Principino said:


>


:hendo :hendo :hendo :hendo :hendo :hendo :hendo :hendo
























































:hendo


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hey Rush, when did Liverpool sign Joe Lauzon?


Rumor has it that Cazorla, and Theo could be back by the 19th. And Podol the following week.

Ozil + Santi + Ramsey 

:banderas

Hopefully we'll line this up vs Liverpool on Nov 2

Giroud

Santi-------------Theo
Ozil

Ramsey Flamini

Gibbs Kos Per Sagna​

:moyes1


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



EGame said:


> Man United goalkeeper David de Gea has told his agent Mendes to listen to offers from Liga teams. Barcelona could be only option now. [md]
> 
> But apparently there are reports that a deal with Ter Stegen has already been agreed.
> 
> Ter Stegen, De Gea or Courtois.
> 
> Can't say I'm worried.


That's the same "sensation" newspaper that linked f'n Samaras to Barca. De Gea just signed a new deal with Utd, this sounds like one of those bullshit stories the media comes up with during slow international weeks.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:lmao @ Walcott sitting NeXT to Keane, that boy was scared:lol


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Mikey Damage said:


> Hey Rush, when did Liverpool sign Joe Lauzon?
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that Cazorla, and Theo could be back by the 19th. And Podol the following week.
> 
> Ozil + Santi + Ramsey
> 
> :banderas
> 
> Hopefully we'll line this up vs Liverpool on Nov 2
> 
> Giroud
> 
> Santi-------------Theo
> Ozil
> 
> Ramsey Flamini
> 
> Gibbs Kos Per Sagna​
> 
> :moyes1


Inb4 Gibbs, Sagna & Ramsey get injured :banderas 

Inb4 Enrique OWNS Theo hard :banderas

Inb4 Sakho DESTROYS Giroud's ass :banderas

Inb4 Suarez & Sturridge Make Kos & Per their bitches :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Sakho hasn't finished with :hendo yet.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> Inb4 Gibbs, Sagna & Ramsey get injured :banderas
> 
> Inb4 Enrique OWNS Theo hard :banderas
> 
> Inb4 Sakho DESTROYS Giroud's ass :banderas
> 
> Inb4 Suarez & Sturridge Make Kos & Per their bitches :banderas :banderas :banderas


And Arsenal still manages to win. :banderas


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> Inb4 Gibbs, Sagna & Ramsey get injured :banderas
> 
> Inb4 Enrique OWNS Theo hard :banderas
> 
> Inb4 Sakho DESTROYS Giroud's ass :banderas
> 
> Inb4 Suarez & Sturridge Make Kos & Per their bitches :banderas :banderas :banderas


Alex's last name is Sakho?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Bosingwa on :arry



> How can you do technical analysis of players during the morning training session spending all of the time in the changing room doing deals with business people and rarely on the pitch?
> 
> [Redknapp is] frustrated. He thinks he's a bit [like] Alex Ferguson, talks everyday, more than him, but there's a difference: in all his long career he's only won one trophy.
> 
> He doesn't seem to know what he's saying. He's a bit confused. It could be age.


:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 10h
@everton Just got this pic.twitter.com/XGZTZRZWRE


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> Thankfully Liverpool are just as gash.


rip mozza

Bitter to the end (Y)


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

FandanGOAT just got about 20% less cool :bully3


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Full-kit wanker?


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Juventus warn Man United over Januzaj*

http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/15...anuzaj?cc=5901



> Juventus have told Manchester United that Adnan Januzaj could go the same way as Paul Pogba.
> 
> Juve general manager Beppe Marotta told United they risk losing Januzaj, who has also been linked with Manchester City, and believes the whole situation could easily have been avoided.
> 
> "If they fear another case like Pogba's then they are right," Marotta told Tuttosport. "It's difficult to understand how we can reach a stage eight months prior to the contract expiring without seeing a renewal. Januzaj is a player showing big promise. He is a player of great quality."


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Not sure what Januzaj's contract has to do with him but ok. Adnan doesn't seem a money grabbing immature kid like Pogba so there's that too. And the fact that he's played more first team football already this season for us than Pogba ever did.*


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

United becoming Juventus' feeder club. :banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Would lol hard if Juventus get januzaj.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *Not sure what Januzaj's contract has to do with him but ok. Adnan doesn't seem a money grabbing immature kid like Pogba so there's that too. And the fact that he's played more first team football already this season for us than Pogba ever did.*


He may have also left to get game time too you know.At any rate, Pogba leaving United looks like a pretty fantastic decision for him right now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Adnan isn't even that good.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Redbull looking to buy an English club with Liverpool one of its many on the radar.


Not a fucking chance it's us.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Vettel to play in the hole.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Mick McCarthy approves of BULK's post


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

When did Redbull go from an energy drink company to football businessmen?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Like A Boss said:


> When did Redbull go from an energy drink company to football businessmen?


Around 2006 when they brought the New York MetroStars.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Think RB want a club in every country.

They've got one in the states, Germany (Partial), Austria, Ghana etc. 

Hope it's Everton personally


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Like A Boss said:


> When did Redbull go from an energy drink company to football businessmen?


Ages ago. They already own a few teams, plus have a fuckload of stuff to do with extreme sports teams/sponsorships, motorsports, and running their own events. Short answer, in 2005 when they bought SV Austria Salzburg.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I think there was a rumour that Lotus wanted in at our club in the summer, not sure if this is linked in anyway.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

apparently Moyes was at League 2 Chesterfield's game this weekend apparently watching 21 year old Tendayi Darikwa....


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Sounds like a long distance runner from kenya.

Can he play in midfield?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So Pards has said we have too many foreigners and need to focus more on home grown talent. I have no idea what he's talking about to be fair, we only have one foreigner as far as I can see 










Allez le Toon 



> Derek Llambias was in charge of the transfers at the club and I worked well with him, *but Mike Ashley decided he wanted a change in that department and wanted someone in place who knew football.
> 
> "He whispered that someone might be coming in without telling me the name and then I later found out that it was Joe, someone I didn't know at all.*


:banderas


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> I will be able to sign a contract (with any club) in January, but I have never said that I will sign a contract with Bayern.
> 
> It was a misunderstanding. It is true I had an opportunity to speak with Sir Alex Ferguson (last year), but we didn't mention the transfer.
> 
> One day I would like to play in Premier League. It would be a great experience. -Lewandowski


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ue-and-joining-Bayern-is-not-a-done-deal.html


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

My money is on Redbull buying Newcastle. FC Redbull.....Newcastle....


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So if Cardiff fire Mackay, does Sunderland fire Poyet and hire Mackay?

I'd consider it. :side:


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*No. We fire Moyes and hire Mackay.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I would do that, too.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

is young talent (and handsome) steve kean still available? :kean


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Still working for the venkys, i hear as the manager of their chicken factory.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> is young talent (and handsome) steve kean still available? :kean


Available & desperate. It baffles me he's not had any more managerial offers. Well, his agent hasn't been given permission to help run or advise a club since he started the downfall at Rovers.

Found out tonight that because of the ridiculous regime in the summer when we got relegated and offered useless wankers like Murphy & Etuhu as well as the average duo of Best & Gomes £30k plus a week, and unknown Portuguese kids who all but one have now gone £10k plus, we're going to face a transfer embargo if we don't go up in addition to a huge fine because we're not in line with FFP. No surprise but confirmed by Derek Shaw. No surprise no one wanted to sign the overpaid players or the players themselves would leave because of the salary they're on.

The gift of Anderson & :kean keeps in giving. Well & truly stitched Venky's & Rovers up. Venky's were naive and have been since, but letting Anderson & Kean run the club has ruined us.


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Sami Khedira: "They don't value me, I'm not Spanish and I'm a disciple of Mourinho."

:azpi SOON.jpg


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

why the fuck would we want khedeira, he doesnt even playing attacking midfield


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Why would anyone want Khedira? He's complete shit. 

Ramires and Van Ginkel (when he comes back) are far better choices.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Well I wouldnt go that far

Ramires has the technical ability and brains of a potato, and Van Ginkel is just a kid who played in the dutch league. Khedeira meanwhile is a proven member of both the Real Madrid and Germany setups. Great workhorse and adds steel to any midfield

However, he isnt what we need. Ramires isnt perfect, but he does a fine enough job breaking up play and making runs. The problem is Frank, who just isnt a CM, not to mention 34. We need someone to feed the AMFs and thats an old school CM, like Alonso, Gundogan or Pirlo


----------



## Goku

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

van Ginkel is better than Khedira?

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

did you find that post funny or something


----------



## Goku

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

They said I could be anybody. I decided to be Egame.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:banderas


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

HOL :clap


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Khedira and Pogba in 2014 :jordan2


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fucking hell HoL, you really did your best to convey your lolz there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:lol


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> Well I wouldnt go that far
> 
> Ramires has the technical ability and brains of a potato, and Van Ginkel is just a kid who played in the dutch league. Khedeira meanwhile is a proven member of both the Real Madrid and Germany setups. Great workhorse and adds steel to any midfield
> 
> However, he isnt what we need. Ramires isnt perfect, but he does a fine enough job breaking up play and making runs. The problem is Frank, who just isnt a CM, not to mention 34. We need someone to feed the AMFs and thats an old school CM, like Alonso, Gundogan or Pirlo


:clap



EGame said:


> Why would anyone want Khedira? He's complete shit.
> 
> Ramires and Van Ginkel (when he comes back) are far better choices.


I wouldn't place any of our current DMFs above Khedira tbh. MvG obviously isn't ready yet. Khedira might not be what we exactly need but he'll improve us a lot. Khedira/Ramires will be better than the Lamps/Ramires combo especially if Ramires improves his passing and vision.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So apparently away fans have been advised that if they are using Sir Alex Ferguson way they should add an extra couple of minutes onto their journey.

I'm here all week.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> So apparently away fans have been advised that if they are using Sir Alex Ferguson way they should add an extra couple of minutes onto their journey.
> 
> I'm here all week.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Dat loving Fergie shove.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Ramsey beating Courtois for a goal today.

The first of many, many, many goals he'll score on him.

Many.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Depends on how many times Arsenal play Atletico I suppose :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Many!

Ramsey has been good since like early August now. This form is going on too long. Too long.

Maybe it's not a run of form....maybe he's just a fucking good player? Dare I say...world class?

:banderas


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> Depends on how many times Arsenal play Atletico I suppose :side:


Or when Barca decide to buy Ramsey :messi

CLUB FOOTBALL IS BACK IN A FEW DAYS :mark:

Sturridge used up all his misses on the Wembley pitch, he will be extra GOAT for us, and the Captain might be inspired to be his prime self for a few weeks after that goal for England. :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Rather int football stick around, not enjoying club football :moyes2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Liverpool's Coutinho, Johnson, Allen and Cissokho set to return to training:
> 
> Injured quartet could even be in contention to play for Champions League hopefuls at Newcastle on Saturday
> 
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...n-allen-cissokho-2416784#.Ul20D7kELOs.twitter


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Oh look HOL sticking up for German players. This is new and exciting. 

But more importantly, football that actually matters will be starting in a few days. Thank fuck for that. I was beginning to get depressed.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Shit. Liverpool getting dat depth.

The countdown to the showdown. November 2nd. Be there.

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/to?iso=20131102T1730&p0=136&msg=LE+ARSENAL+v+LIVERPOOL

just 427 hours to go. :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

vinny and demi supposedly fit for west ham :hb


----------



## Goku

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I don't even like Khedira tbh. My least favourite national player.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

racist

which reminds me, what would your ideal germany set up be?

neuer
boateng- hummels- per- lahm
khedeira- bastien
muller- ozil- reus
klose

would be ideally the strongest line up, but what i like about germany is the options. depending on the situation, you could toss on kroos, gomez, shirley, gundogan, draxler, gotze to try and pick apart the game

and i still think klose, despite his age, has the goods to get the job done. if not him, play shirley


----------



## Goku

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

-------------Neuer
Lahm - Hummels - Boateng - Schmelzer/Howdes
------Gundogan - Bastian
----Muller - Ozil - Reus
-------------Klose

Bench: Ter Stegen, Per, Gomez, Gotze, Khedira, Schurrle, Kroos

Alternatively,

-------------Neuer
Lahm - Hummels - Boateng - Schmelzer/Howdes
-----------Khedira
-------Bastian - Kroos
----Muller - Reus - Schurrle

2 different setups entirely obv, but either could work depending on whether we're playing a top team or a defensive wall.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hank Scorpio said:


>


Damn for a minute there I thought it said "champions league hopefuls Newcastle" :banderas

btw Seabs you are one cheeky cunt mate, took me about ten minutes to realise why I couldn't log in


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Synaesthesia said:


> btw Seabs you are one cheeky cunt mate, took me about ten minutes to realise why I couldn't log in


This problem never happens for non-premiums :brodgers
don't you dare seabs


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cazorla, Ozil, and Walcott all fit for Norwich. :banderas

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Falcao is apparently worth $168m according to Monaco. Dat Bale effect.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Falcao is apparently worth $168m according to Monaco. Dat Bale effect.


Nah. I think clubs nowadays just slap a really big price on a player's release clause, even Barca put quite a sizeable release clause on Alex Song and Cesc right after signing him, doesn't necessarily mean they'll be sold for that price.


----------



## CGS

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Nah. I think clubs nowadays just slap a really big price on a player's release clause, even Barca put quite a sizeable release clause on Alex Song and Cesc right after signing him, doesn't necessarily mean they'll be sold for that price.



Don't forget any half decent Brazilian. Wasn't hulks like €80m? Silly scare tactic but I guess it works at times


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Nah. I think clubs nowadays just slap a really big price on a player's release clause, even Barca put quite a sizeable release clause on Alex Song and Cesc right after signing him, doesn't necessarily mean they'll be sold for that price.


Aren't release clauses mandatory in Spain?

Whoever said that from Monaco would have just been doubling Bale's price (I'd imagine, although the figures are probably a little off).


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-England-FA-overcome-year-residency-rule.html

Daily fail at it again. I don't believe it for one second that Januzaj would choose England over the other countries. _Why_ would he do this? Would be ridiculous anyway if England changed the rules for a boy that played one great match in the PL.


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

England following the lead of their cricket and rugby teams. No surprises there.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hasn't he said himself that he wants to play for Albania?


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He has denied every invitation from Belgium for years and yes he has said he's mostly leaning towards Albania (but they suck ofcourse). It's really just the English media trying to push Januzaj towards England and hyping him up. It's stupid because he'd have to stay in England for 5 more years after turning 18! :lol


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Daily Mail headlines after Januzaj goes to Juventus: ADNAN JANUZAJ: I HATE ENGLAND AND I NEVER LIKED YOU AHAHAHAHAHAHA. PLUS JANUZAJ ADMITS HE ONCE ATE ONE OF DAVID DE GEA'S DONUTS.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I think Adnan has said he has a preference for Albania but he's keeping his options open. He'd automatically be a GOAT in the Albanian squad.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Adnan Januzaj tells @interaktiv_ktv he is commited to Man United and want to become the best player in the world.
> 
> Adnan Januzaj to @interaktiv_ktv : It is my dad the decides which national team I will play for. I will just listen to him


from twitter

hopefully a contract extension isnt too far away


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So, when is this being renamed the 'Official Adnan Januzaj thread'?


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

More Januzaj news :banderas

Sterling received only like 10% of this guy's hype while achieving far more at a younger age, has actually played for England too.


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Just goes to show United > Liverpool. Ignore points this season however.


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Vader said:


> Just goes to show United > Liverpool. Ignore points this season however.


pretty sure it shows more muppets support United than anyone else in the world :hayden3


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Or how little United have to be excited about. :moyes1


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Jealousy is a dreadful trait, gents. Believe in the Albanian/Belgian/Kosovo(ian?)/eventual English legend.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> So, when is this being renamed the 'Official Adnan Januzaj thread'?



..and where is his smiley? :argh:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Huge game tomorrow. If RVP is injured, I'd really like to see this team.

De Gea

Rafael Smalling Jones Evra

Carrick Fellaini

Nani Kagawa Januzaj

Rooney
​That would be an incredibly fluid, attacking looking side, with great versatility up front, the sort of way we should be lining up at home. My only issue with Januzaj is that he looks very naive defensively, and Nani’s not much better. It’s not really a lack of effort, just a case of bad defending. Evra and Rafael are pretty exposed with those two on the wings and that’s why I can’t see Moyes sticking with it long term, it’s also not like Carrick and Fellaini are going to be quick enough to help out all the time in wide areas. That's why I'd go with Smalling and Jones, who have pace, they had a great partnership for the England U-21's and both have been fucked around since. I don't think we're winning the title regardless this season, but I'd rather see us develop this partnership sooner rather than later, they're our most talented defenders. Vidic and Rio's form means that I'd pretty much go for it right now. 

Rooney’s best position is still as a striker, I don’t care what anyone, especially him, has to say about it. He’s not a good #10, maybe in a game where there’s space and you’re counter attacking, but in a game when you have to unlock organised defences, he’s pretty useless there outside of free kicks and corners. Fellaini needs to start making an impact. His two bad games came against Shaktar and City, two very tough away games where we were always likely to struggle with their midfield. That was a rough introduction, he should have been starting the home games against WBA and Crystal Palace. Games we should be controlling, in his only home start he was very good. If this team were to play well and look as good as I think it could then I'd like to stick with it for a while, even when RVP, Vidic and Rio are 100%.

Still not a chance this team starts, because let’s face it - lolkagawa. Fuck Moyes.


----------



## Zen

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Finally some EPL action


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Mignolet

Kolo

Lucas Gerrard Hendo

Sterling Coutinho Ibe Wilson 

Suarez Sturridge​


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










Ready to go in dry on that scouse defense.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Such occurrences do not occur these days, pal. :kolo1

Edit:


> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 8m
> Iago Aspas' difficult start to his Liverpool career continues. The forward has been ruled out for up to six weeks with a torn thigh muscle.


Borini MkII


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Synaesthesia said:


> Ready to go in dry on that scouse defense.


Saying "no" to him only makes him want it more.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Boruc
Clyne Fonte Lovren Shaw
Schneiderlin Wanyama
Lallana Osvaldo Ward-Prowse
Lambert

My team of choice but I suspect Mr Reliable Steven Davis will start ahead of JWP. 
Should be an interesting game. Could go either way. Think United will win because it's United but on paper, there is a big chance to get a rare win at Old Trafford


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I REALLY hope Januzaj has a quiet game this weekend. If he does well again.....I don't know if I'm ready for another English media shitstorm.



Adrien Mercier said:


> Finally some EPL action


Ugh thank god.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

joe
micah lescott nasty kolarov
dinho yaya
milner kun silva
negredo

is what i expect. backline is more physical and stronger to deal with west ham's front line. plus lately kolarov's been the better left back.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Mignolet
Kolo Skrtel Sakho
Johnson Gerrard Lucas Enrique
Henderson
Sturridge Suarez

Maybe. I wouldn't be surprised to see Cissokho instead of Enrique though. Hopefully Johnson is fit enough to start.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Cech
Bran Cahill Terry Bertrand
Mikel Lampard
Willian Mata Hazard
Ba

Cole is injured. I reckon the Brazilians will be on the bench as they only got back yesterday from China. Schurrle is injured, so Willian probably gets to start. Who starts as striker is a hard one to decide, but I think it maybe Ba since he is well rested. Torres is back from injury, but still may not be thrown straight in and Eto'o was with Cameroon. Doesn't matter who starts anyway. They won't score.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Isn't Ba partially well rested because Jose thinks he's crap? :jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He started the last game and Mourinho thought he did well. I'd say he's well rested because Senegal thinks he's crap, since they didn't call him up.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Ah, I didn't think he had played lately. I thought you meant he was very well rested because both Senegal and Jose think he's crap. :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Senegal, Jose and JOEL probably all think that. But the latter two has to show him support :jose


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> "In the January transfer window, you will see another great name come to Liverpool," Grobbelaar, who guarded the Liverpool goal for between 1981 and 1993, told South African radio station Metro FM.
> 
> "I am not going to give any clues about who it's going to be, but there's a big name coming to Liverpool."
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/514944/20131018/liverpool-brendan-rodgers-january-transfer.htm





















:banderas


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Cotmas

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Donnacha said:


> :banderas


What Jan Vennegoor of Hesselink is joining Liverpool in January?
Well can't be any worse than Aspas I guess.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theodoros_Papoutsoyiannopoulos
pretty big name


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Wonder if he's put a bet on it?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Don't know if anyone remembers the story I posted of Moyes banning Howard Kendall from Finch Farm, but Roberto Martinez invited Kendall to Finch Farm and he finally showed up yesterday.



















I'm made up that depressing little ginger runt is out of this club. 

Kendall legit looks like a kid in a sweet shop, made up to be at the training ground and allowed back at Everton. 

As possibly our greatest manager who guided us to a couple of league titles and a european cup during a time when Liverpool was winning everything in sight, it was a disgrace the way the ginger one treated him.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Why did he ban him?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Shagged his daughter.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

apparently juve owe us 21 million euros for adrian mutu :banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> apparently juve owe us 21 million euros for adrian mutu :banderas


Such a shame they don't still have Mutu, else you could just bring him back to add to your potent strike force. :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

chelsea assembling the finest strikeforce on earth (if this was 2006-2010)




is it too late to unretire andriy and own, maybe get henry from MLS too

:side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

If you got Owen out of retirement for his 2006-2010 form then you'd just have him to fill the role of benchwarmer. He had so much practice sitting that BT hired him this season.

Lucas supposedly didn't travel so he could be with his wife, who just gave birth. Hendo gets to play in the middle again then. :hendo


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

THE RETURN OF WELSH XAVI IS IMMINENT.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I heard that niggling injuries really irritate Joe Allen, apparently they make him feel rather crabby :brodgers (fuck you all if none of you get that)


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:kobe5


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Enrique, Aspas, and Lucas all out for the game tomorrow I believe.

Johnson on the right and Hendo up the middle :lenny


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Welsh Xavi.....Ramsey?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










not quite


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Newcastle vs Liverpool. :moyes1 Dis (usually) gon b good. :collymore


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Newcastle 0-6 Liverpool last season. Ref- Andre Marriner.

Newcastle vs Liverpool today. Ref- Andre Marriner.

:brodgers



Mikey Damage said:


> Welsh Xavi.....Ramsey?


Welsh Meireles. Dat goal streak.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

doubt RVP will be risked today if he has taken a knock, hopefully the team will look something like this

de Gea

rafael evans vidic evra

carrick fellaini

nani kagawa januzaj

rooney​


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Januzaj signs new United contract
> 
> Manchester United is delighted to announce that Adnan Januzaj has signed a new five-year contract to June 2018.
> 
> The 18-year-old Belgium-born winger made his competitive first-team debut as a substitute in this season’s Community Shield at Wembley. In his first Barclays Premier League start, he scored both United's goals in a 2-1 win at Sunderland before the recent international break.
> 
> David Moyes said: "I'm delighted that Adnan has committed his future to United. He is an outstanding talent and has impressed me consistently since I came to United in July. His balance, poise and ability to beat players is truly exceptional for a boy of his age. It’s great that he recognises that this club, with its tradition for developing young players and giving them a chance on the biggest stage, is the best place for him to be."
> 
> Adnan Januzaj said: "It’s a great thrill to be able to sign for Manchester United. Since arriving here I have always felt like this was the right club for me. This season has been great for me – going on the pre season tour, making my debut in the Community Shield win at Wembley and then breaking into the team at Sunderland – it’s like a dream. I want to work hard now and establish myself as a Manchester United player."
> 
> http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-F...ive-year-contract-with-manchester-united.aspx












:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










Thank god this didn't turn out like another Pogba incident. 

Also, I think that's the team we'll line up with united_07, I don't think RVP will be risked after the knock he took in the week. This game is going to be a tough one but hopefully we get the result, which is vital. Don't want another West Brom result as you just know the fans/media will get on Moyes back. Hopefully the players will put on a performance today.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

rumours that Carrick is out with a thigh strain, cleverley is a doubt too, so it could be Fellaini and Anderson in midfield, or Giggs :argh:


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Bet Fellaini will be pushed forward and we'll have Jones or Cleverley next to Carrick.

Edit: didn't even read united07's post lol


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Confirmed #LFC team v Newcastle: Mignolet, Johnson, Cissokho, Toure, Skrtel, Sakho, Henderson, Gerrard, Moses, Suarez, Sturridge.





> Confirmed #LFC subs v Newcastle: Jones, Agger, Kelly, Flanagan, Alberto, Sterling, Allen.


Kinda worried. Not sure whether we have enough defenders in the squad today.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Januzaj just made an even worse decision than representing Albania :torres

What happened to Agger? Why isn't he in the starting XI anymore?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> rumours that Carrick is out with a thigh strain, cleverley is a doubt too, so it could be *Fellaini and Anderson in midfield*, or Giggs :argh:


FRO-N-DOUGH FTW!

JANUZAJ


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Agger was injured and lost his place because Skrtel hasn't put a foot wrong so far since he came into the team to replace him, Sakho has been great too and cost a lot of money so he isn't gonna be dropped, and Kolo is Kolo.

Only a matter of time before Skrtel unleashes his inner donkey and Agger is back in the team anyways.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Skrtel was once compared to being as good as Vidic by such "passionate" aka delusional Pool fans like KME and Ste. Ah the good old days.

I hope Carrick and Clev are in midfield, Fellaini can fuck off.


----------



## Josh

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

lol ste. still got him on facebook i think.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Brilliant news on Adnan. Keep him in the team please.


----------



## Zen

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That's really good for Man U


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Renegade™ said:


> Skrtel was once compared to being as good as Vidic by such "passionate" aka delusional Pool fans like KME and Ste. Ah the good old days.
> 
> I hope Carrick and Clev are in midfield, Fellaini can fuck off.


he was really good in the 2008 2009 season tho.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Mignolet :lmao Got nowhere near it


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

GOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

GOOOOOOOOOOOL GOOOOOOL GOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Woodward looks like an Eastenders villain in that pic.

Pleased for Januzaj as the lad clearly has potential and it would have been a shame to see another promising youngster leave and shine elsewhere. Media attention will be a big challenge for him to overcome as they've created a story out of him on the back of one very good performance and now the scrutiny will be rigid and any error on his part will be lambasted by the very people praising him a fortnight ago.

Hopefully everyone at the club just puts his mind at ease with how to cope with media attention and he gets a good run in the team. Certainly deserves a regular starting place given the lack of genuine consistency from our wingers,


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We were awful before the penalty. Half of them didn't seem arsed


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:stevie

Doing well to be level on this suspect pitch. Now I'm not one for conspiracy theories, but Liverpool players seem to be slipping, whereas Newcastle players don't. 

:kobe5

England have ruined Sturridge.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We would've capitulated in the second half anyway even with 11 men, that's what we do. At least we have an excuse this time.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That's what you get for believing Frenchmen have an ounce of courage in them Green Light.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yanga-Mbiwiwiwa is mega gash. 

Newcastle have more a chance playing with 10 men.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Well we brought on the brave Welsh GOAT Paul Dummett, it's not over yet. Time to shine.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yanga-Mbiwiwiwa sounds like a name that would keep Paul Merson awake at night as he ponders even attempting to pronounce it.



Synaesthesia said:


> Well we brought on the brave Welsh GOAT Paul Dummett, it's not over yet. Time to shine.


Jesus you resorted to a Welshman to save your tod? You'd have had more luck with the Frenchmen.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*











I just love the way they all buzz off him whenever he fucks up. :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Struggling to master 'Ebanks-Blake' surely ranks as one of his greatest blunders.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Yanga-Mbiwiwiwa sounds like a name that would keep Paul Merson awake at night as he ponders even attempting to pronounce it.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus you resorted to a Welshman to save your tod? You'd have had more luck with the Frenchmen.


OH MY DAAAAAAAAAAAAAYS ARISE SIR PAUL DUMMETT THE BRAVE WELSH DRAGON HERO


----------



## Josh

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

dw liverpool are winning the possession count


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Jesus you resorted to a Welshman to save your tod? You'd have had more luck with the Frenchmen.


Holy fuck what a story. Makes Gelert of BeddGelert look shite in comparison.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> De Gea, Rafael, Jones, Evans, Evra, Nani, Carrick, Fellaini, Januzaj, Rooney, Van Persie
> Subs; Lindegaard, Giggs, Smalling, Hernandez, Welbeck, Kagawa, Zaha


evidently rumours of carrick's injury were untrue.

Good lineup, surprised no vidic or ferdinand in defence considering neither played international football


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Happy enough with United team. Encouraging to see Nani starting games, Moyes now seems to fancy him over Valencia and Young, which he should. Hope to see Fellaini/Carrick finally click and glad to see us go with Jones/Evans, it's probably because of injury but I really want to see us experiment more with our younger CB's. That said, pretty sure the last time they played together was a 3-0 loss to Newcastle.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Sturridge 2-2


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Big Sammy :mark:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Mackay and Cardiff fans getting a lot of sympathy over Tan on Soccer Saturday for bringing in the friend of his son as head of player recruitment. When Rovers fans criticised the owners for inexplicably replacing a proven manager in Sam with someone with no experience as a manager BEFORE the booing started during games, we got criticised, even after he nearly took us down. No sympathy, just judgment. Nothing to do with the Soccer Saturday pundits being mates with Kean and having the same agent. Fucking pricks.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Ugh, awful performance. We didn't even deserve a point


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Dropping Lambert is interesting. Not a negative though. A nimble front 4 could go very well for us, United's line up offensively looks as good as they can put out. Need to control midfield in this one.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We are so fucking bad some days. Well done Newcastle too.

That finish to the game though. :jones

TOP OF THE LEAGUE.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:kagawa on the bench again, poor guy. 

Jones over Smalling? :jones

Fellaini :jay


----------



## The Monster

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> evidently rumours of carrick's injury were untrue.
> 
> Good lineup, surprised no vidic or ferdinand in defence considering neither played international football


Glad carrick is fit. Worry if his injuryed just to big a player for us to miss for a good few games when his not there we just aren't at same level.

Correct call by Moyes to leave both Rio & Vida out, been saying all week that Southampton are coming to OT to press high & play aggressive style game just like they did at Anfield not to long ago. Vida & Rio can no longer play a high line & push high & play aggressive style like Jones Smalling & Evans can IMO. Having either vida or Rio at heart of defence or both there forces the side to drop off deeper far to much. It clear that v Sunderland in first half we were to deep & wasnt till Moyes had a word to say that in 2nd half we pushed up as a team & played more aggressive style it suited us. 

Against Southampton they are coming to OT to play high up & squeeze the game with Vida or rio there by nature they will drop off to much to fast. It invites to much pressure on us from start doing that if go goal down v Southampton & need open up game more they be forced play higher line which means get caught out on break due to lack of pace have a cb. Best decision Moyes made today playing Evans & Jones at heart if the defence. Both like play slightly higher & both like close down teams attackers high & both have pace to get back from high line. If can press Southampton back from start from the defence to the attack we have better chance to win this game now IMO. 

The one concern is vida does bring that solid look to our defence & his always commanding the side & set plays are going to be vital for Southampton anything they can nick from a set play is going be bonus for them so we need to defend those well all game. Something we struggle to do when Vida is out.

That side is the side I would of gone with today only change would of been Clev there instead of Felliani but Clev is out for few weeks with a Injury so I understand why Felliani in there to. If he to presses with his physical style he can the nick ball & stop Southampton building attacks from the back.

Adnan will be riding a wave of confidence right now, game winner v Sunderland, signs a new 5 year deal today at club now starting again v Southampton at OT. Nani seems like Moyes no1 guy on the RW from now on which is another bit of great news. We have a very strong bench as well that we can use if we need change the game &/or freshen things up. Really hoping zaha gets some mins later on in the game though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Everton XI to face Hull City: Howard, Coleman, Baines, Jagielka, Distin, Mirallas, Osman, McCarthy, Barry, Barkley, Lukaku

Subs: Robles, Jelavic, Kone, Deulofeu, Naismith, Pienaar, Stones


Hull City XI: McGregor, Rosenior, Figueroa, Davies, Faye, Elmohamady, Brady, Huddlestone, Livermore, Graham, Aluko

Subs: Harper, Bruce, McShane, Quinn, Meyler, Boyd, Sagbo

*Howard

Coleman - Jags - Milk Man - Baines

Barry - McCarthy

Osman - Barkley - Mirallas

LUKAKU​*
Lukaku is gonna GO.IN.DRY


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Great result for us in the end, very happy with the point. Liverpool clearly were not at their best but I thought we played very well in the first half and it was incredibly disappointing to lose the lead and a man right before half time. MYM has hardly covered himself in glory these last few games, was terrible against Everton, got taken off at half-time and now this. Definitely think we need to be looking at getting a centre-half in january, preferably one who is strong in the air to partner Colo which is something I think we lack. Great finish by Dummett, brilliant moment for him. Thought Debuchy, Tiote and Cabaye played really well.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Synaesthesia said:


> OH MY DAAAAAAAAAAAAAYS ARISE SIR PAUL DUMMETT THE BRAVE WELSH DRAGON HERO


I'm hungover like a blind retard right now, but this made me laugh until I thought I'd shit my knickers.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

ugh Bardsley.


booked in the first ten minutes too the THUG


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

@ Luiz


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Cardiff 1-0 up @ Chelsea :shocked:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Promising last few minutes from United, good build up play between midfield and attack and some good link up play between Rafael/Nani and Januzaj/Evra. Van Persie's attempt on goal was audacious and would have been brilliant if it came off. Southampton really press very well and look dangerous in attack when given an opportunity, Davis slipped Fellaini far too easily to nearly feed Rodriguez a certain goal.


----------



## Josh

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










:jt


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

VAN PERSIE :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

ADNAN WITH DAT THROUGH BALL 

:mark:

Rooney, the cunt, is so SHIT.

VAN PERSIE

:mark:


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Rooney hits the crossbar, damn.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Good through ball by Januzaj. Was unlike minutes before with the cross for Evra who was offside. A few lax moments in our own half on the ball which could have been costly, but overall it's been a decent performance with some good link up play between the midfield and attack.

Southampton fans with some really small time songs as well. Be more original or just stick to your own songbook.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Great pass from Januzaj, Van Persie cleaned it up well. Southampton had been playing well up until the goal.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Been the better side and trail, damn. Oh well still a half to go and this sort of performance away shows we can just about go anywhere and think we can do damage. Bodes well for the season. Now get Ward-Prowse on and maybe lambert later and see if we can get something.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fellaini and Rooney have been really bad. Fair play to Southampton, their pressing was always going to cause us problems. One moment of magic from Januzaj has given us the edge.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Southampton are a good side and are playing fairly well, but atleast we're looking decent ourselves at times, Fellaini aside of course, total garbage yet again. RVP is back :mark:


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

And perhaps some fortune from the linesmen. Rooney, albeit marginal, appeared offside in the build up for the goal


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fellaini looks so out his depth right now it's scary. Just offering nothing, doesn't even look strong anymore. Needs to sort it out.

Rooney was also terrible, loose in possession as always and missing chances. Terrible #10.

Januzaj and Nani have been our only bright spots going forward, everything else has been mediocre to poor. Southampton look dangerous, I'd be shocked if Lambert doesn't come on and score.

That Arsenal goal. Holy fuck.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The Arsenal goal is mesmerising, just unreal football.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

https://vine.co/v/hd72LZ2aix7

I agree David :banderas


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The Arsenal goal.

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


JFC...

:banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The chelsea goal :jose


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That Arsenal goal was bloody delicious, no two ways about it.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'm blaming all of this on Phil Bardsley. It makes me feel better and he's absolutely fucking gash.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

#PoyetOut


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Giggs on for Nani.

Moyes out.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fellaini poor again.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

McCarthy is looking like a bargain for £13m.

Delighted swapping him for Fellaini and having £14m left over.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

All aboard the Gus Bus.


Next stop: Championship.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We're so awful. 

:lmao

Rooney is another level of awful. Fuck I hate that cretin. Meanwhile, Kagawa rots. ~

And now he takes him off...FOR SMALLING. 

:lmao

Moyes you utter cunt.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Top of the league! :wenger2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'd say it's deserved. But to be honest, a draw is harsh on them.

Moyes is clueless.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What a mess that goal was. Southampton deserve it.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Please hold on


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Everyone should be harsh on United today, I'll allow it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Gollum eyed, ginger fucking negative cuntrag.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Deserved at least a point, great job, and people laughed at my top 8 prediction


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

#MoyesOut

#PoyetOut


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fuck sake, the subs killed it, we needed a goal and we had brought on smalling, giggs and welbeck, and taken off nani and rooney fpalm


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Will United even top 4?

AZZAAAAAAAA

ETOOOOOOOOOOOOO

BOSSCAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> #MoyesOut
> 
> #PoyetOut


#DiCanioIn

Serious question for United fans, how long is Moyes allowed to WOAT?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

dat azar :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

WHO DOESNT HAVE A FUCKING CLUE

DAVID MOYES, DAVID MOYES

THE MOYESIAH, LONG LIVE THE CLUELESS MONGSIAH


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



R.Scorpio said:


> Deserved at least a point, great job, and people laughed at my top 8 prediction


Long way to go yet but I hope you can do it.

United ruined my bet of sorts but I don't mind one of the trebles only coming off. Funny as fuck. Go on Southampton!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Remember when people said moyes would have to change his style, well that happened didn't it?


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Arsenal is spoiling me with the beautiful goals. It's all too much for my balls.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Rather have cleverley fit he's a much better partner for carrick.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I will not accept united bashing no matter how fun it is. We deserve credit damn it. No matter who united fielded today, it wouldn't matter. Our midfield is better no matter how much you may think otherwise and we are at worst evenish everywhere else.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Genuinely crying here @ any blurts who questioned me wanting Moyes out of Everton.

He's showing why I hated him but even on a larger scale. 1-0 up with 88 minutes gone at home, takes off a striker and brings on a CB only to concede because he wants the team to sit back.

ROBERTO MARTINEZ, WOOOOOOO!


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

In all this Southampton should definitely get more credit than they are getting. Very good side who are very progressive, unlike most of the rest of the league. Easy to see why their support are optimistic with that team and manager.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I think it's fair to write United out of the title race now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Has he said he thought we played well yet?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Vader said:


> Everyone should be harsh on United today, I'll allow it.


Thanks.

Just a fucking pathetic display. I don't know how many fucking times I have to endure watching Rooney play as a #10 but it's getting beyond fucking tedious. He offers no help to the midfield, is incredibly sloppy in possession and has no creativity whatsoever. He's a striker and that's all he is.

Fellaini looked fucking pitiful, where's the physical presence he's supposed to bring? He was getting shrugged of the ball by Schneiderlin and getting beaten in the air by fucking Rodriguez. Carrick had another poor game which will go unnoticed and RVP was once again pretty awful in open play. Although to be fair, he's playing with retards.

Nani and Januzaj were the only two decent players with the ball and one gets hauled of for the pacey Giggs.

:moyes1

Taking Rooney off was necessary, but fuck bringing on Kagawa or maybe Zaha so Welbeck could actually play in his position, no, he brings on fucking Chris Smalling. So our midfield now consisted of Carrick, a converted winger and a CB. Jesus how did Soton ever score? I'm not sure if I've ever seen such a negative substitution at Old Trafford with 5 minutes and stoppage time left, absolutely embarrassing. Deserved to lose after that.

Fuck it all. Fuck the title. Fuck the CL. Fuck the Europe League.

1 closer to 41 points baby. BABYSTEPS.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

it's a shame mancini was so shit, he's got nothing on the MOYESIAH, right?


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

FACT OF THE NIGHT, MOYES IS SHITE. FACT OF THE NIGHT, MOYES IS SHITE.

:banderas

A Moyes is for life, not just 'til Christmas, fellas. :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fellaini 27m :torres


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










Listen to the butthurt


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Did you expect? how many here wanted him? not like we were all bashing one out to him when he was hired.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Moyes was a better choice than Mourinho.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










MOYESCHESTER UNITED


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



McFly said:


> MOYESCHESTER UNITED


That's pretty shocking, not as bad as the subs mind but still.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> Moyes was a better choice than Mourinho.


I stand by that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



T-C said:


> I stand by that.







(Y)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:banderas


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Stats suggest we dominated united more last season, odd


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Southampton outplayed us much more last season, they were very unlucky to get beaten. Nobody ran all over us at Old Trafford like they did last season.


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Chelsea winning. :banderas

United playing like shit :banderas

Sharma getting raped by Faulkiner :banderas

India choking :banderas

Today was a good day.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I've heard a lot about Southampton finishing in the top 4. But I just don't know. To be in the top 4 you really gotta be beating these midtable teams :moyes2


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Looking forward to seeing Ravel against top players now.


----------



## Goku

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Is Ramsay a super saiyan?

Also, Arsenal's first goal was sublime.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

No point calling for the sack after 8 games, we've played 4 out of the top 7 already. We should take 9 points out of the next 3 games, so hopefully that will boost us up the table a bit.

Of course it would take time for Moyes to adjust to such a big job. He was let down on the transfer front, we definitely need a decent central midfielder in january.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> We should take 9 points out of the next 3 games, so hopefully that will boost us up the table a bit.


I like that you've included the Arsenal game in that.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> No point calling for the sack after 8 games, we've played 4 out of the top 7 already. We should take 9 points out of the next 3 games, so hopefully that will boost us up the table a bit.
> 
> Of course it would take time for Moyes to adjust to such a big job. He was let down on the transfer front, we definitely need a decent central midfielder in january.


No we need a very good midfielder, we already have decent.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Arsenal will tear us apart like a paedo in a prison.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

People finally realising what myself, mozza and kiz knew all along about moyes? Good. Hilarious to think that gunner wanted him to replace wenger :hayden3

Also people finally starting to agree with what I was saying about fella when he signed for united, not good enough to improve them and a cracking bit of business by Everton shifting him for that fee while bringing in pass master McCarthy.

Arsenal will win the league this season if ozil, Ramsey, giroud and kos all manage 30+ league starts each. Some of their play today was other worldly levels of sublime, yet despite that they never really seemed to get out of second gear for the most part. Blame that on our horrendous defensive shape, with Martin often often too far ahead of the CBS who were split wide apart. The game was over the minute hughton took tettey off for hoolahan, before that we at least looked competitive in midfield and looked like we could have sneaked something. Not really the sort of game i should judge hughton on, but again signs of his tactical ineptitude were fully on display. That's not on wes at all, he's not a CDM or even a cm for that matter. Only two city players worthy of high praise were fer and ruddy, the former looking every inch an international class player while the latter saved us from a cricket score.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> I like that you've included the Arsenal game in that.


:lmao just looked at the fixtures, didnt realise norwich was a cup game


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Lol who the fuck is #dealwithit? I'm the official trendsetter on this forum. 

Anyways, Arsenal are way too fucking beast for a team that looked like a complete joke a little over a month ago. This bitch kid Ramsay, what in the actual fuck happened to him over the summer?


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hopefully Rooney brings a notepad to the Arsenal game as Ozil will give him a lesson in how to play the number 10 role.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I guess Nattie and Brickhouse were right all along :wenger2

#TeamNattie


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> People finally realising what myself, mozza and kiz knew all along about moyes? Good. Hilarious to think that gunner wanted him to replace wenger :hayden3
> 
> Arsenal will win the league this season if ozil, Ramsey, giroud and kos all manage 30+ league starts each. Some of their play today was other worldly levels of sublime, yet despite that they never really seemed to get out of second gear for the most part. Blame that on our horrendous defensive shape, with Martin often often too far ahead of the CBS who were split wide apart. The game was over the minute hughton took tettey off for hoolahan, before that we at least looked competitive in midfield and looked like we could have sneaked something. Not really the sort of game i should judge hughton on, but again signs of his tactical ineptitude were fully on display. That's not on wes at all, he's not a CDM or even a cm for that matter. Only two city players worthy of high praise were fer and ruddy, the former looking every inch an international class player while the latter saved us from a cricket score.












i said :moyes2 was gonna potato before it was mainstream


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I've never rated Moyes, even when Everton were doing well. :moyes1


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I thought he was shite before he got the Preston job!!


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

EDIT - SERVERS, WTF?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I doubt Moyes has the know how to truly succeed and achieve even an ounce of the success Ferguson enjoyed, but that's a feat that would test even the best managers today. Sacking him really isn't an option at present. The last thing United need to become is a revolving door with numerous managers moving in and out because they can't achieve the impeccable standards our support has been conditioned to expect since the mid 90s. Ferguson greatly overachieved with a very weak squad in comparison to other league winning teams of years past and now Moyes is struggling to replicate the same success. 

He was going to suffer no matter what start he got off to, it's just too good a story for the media to not constantly acknowledge. Anyone with a bit of sense could see United struggling once Ferguson left because the overall quality in the squad just wasn't what it needed to be to compete with Europe's elite and especially in today's climate where the likes of City, PSG and Monaco can become overnight powerhouses bankrolled by lavvish businessmen.

A lot of his tactics and selections are questionable (though much the same was often thrown at Ferguson's feet, he just had the advantage of commonly winning in spite of what appeared dodgy selections on paper) and he's definitely a lesser manager than some of the best going today, but what's done is done. There's still quality players at the club and there will always be an attraction to play football for Manchester United, now however the scouts and transfer dealings have to be more professional and not the farce that was the past summer and there needs to be a long term plan in place because any success domestically or in Europe is going to prove very difficult given the current level of competition United would have to beat.

It's too easy to immediately write United off, because football has never been a simple game where everything is perfectly mapped out. It's a strange game which can change at any moment, what's clear is United's dominance over English football and the Premier League's dominance in the Champions League has definitely been usurped and now more than ever the landscape of the game has been shifted.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We've been to Old Trafford, Goodison Park and White Hart Lane and are only two points behind Arsenal, whose only real test has been Tottenham at the Emirates so far. They're doing well, but let's calm down and see what happens when they have to go away to a challenger.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I seriously hope ZAHA got in that ass and ruined that bitch.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I agree that moyes deserves at least one decent window to see what he can do with full backing, but I wouldn't blame united for axing him at the end of the year if they can't make the top four. A title winning squad like that doesn't suddenly go from being potentially the best in the league to champion's league place also rans. In a situation like that you would have to accept that the wrong managerial appointment had been made. A club like united can't really afford to spend long spells out of the champions league due to the financial implications. I think moyes should get the entire season though, unless he can't improve united's ppp game ratio to at least 1.5 by Xmas, which isn't really a big ask.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

One thing I really do think Moyes was daft to do and that was blow up the whole coaching staff. For this season, he needed familiar faces around to help guide him and make him understand the enormous size of the task he has. I think he was either to arrogant or just too eager to prove himself. Bringing in more people who don't have a clue of this pressure (in a coaching sense) just didn't help.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Edit: Fuckern servers


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I agree that moyes deserves at least one decent window to see what he can do with full backing, but I wouldn't blame united for axing him at the end of the year if they can't make the top four. A title winning squad like that doesn't suddenly go from being potentially the best in the league to champion's league place also rans. In a situation like that you would have to accept that the wrong managerial appointment had been made. A club like united can't really afford to spend long spells out of the champions league due to the financial implications. I think moyes should get the entire season though, unless he can't improve united's ppp game ratio to at least 1.5 by Xmas, which isn't really a big ask.


Part of me just feels like if Moyes gets sacked after one season it just creates that precedent whereby United open themselves up to easily ditching managers when it doesn't work. The squad needs overhauling and really hasn't been close to the quality United possessed in 07/08 for quite some time. Slowly but surely Ferguson had to work more magic to keep the team afloat and consistently challenging, but the warning signs were there for all to see.

Obviously the financial situation is troublesome because it does require a basic finish to keep the club in Europe and the overall revenue at the heights it currently is to slowly offset the ever present debt. In that regard I can concede Moyes has pressure upon him to keep the club near the top and ensure the club doesn't completely become passed by the likes of Chelsea and City, but the thought of United becoming another Chelsea or Real Madrid after Ferguson's tenure just sickens me. It just implements that sickening mindset that corrupts football whereby you're nothing if you don't win the league, can't make it to the quarters of Europe etc. The kind of mindset which dictates midtable championship clubs should focus more on pushing for promotion than a good cup run because a cup run doesn't help them become a Premier League club.

Personally there are younger managers with a more open and creative mindset who adhere to basic principles a United fan would relish (a focus on youth and building from within, engaging and expansive football, creating a unit and positive team work ethic) instead of Moyes, but we're stuck with him for the time being and until the day comes where he simply can't work in the role I'll stick by him because the alternative of campaigns being lodged to oust him just does nobody any favours. It just gives media bellends like Piers Morgan something to boast about and honestly many of the best and most pleasing potential appointments are locked into contracts with clubs they don't appear in any rush to leave behind.

Basically, I was raised on the philosophy that whatever position United ended up in your support didn't waver. You'd never be embarrassed or afraid to say you were a United fan, regardless of their position in the League. The debt sadly does mean United might not be able to afford many years of 'transition' which appear unavoidable, but at the same time I'd hate to see a succession of appointments within a few years because it just goes against the image I have of Man Utd.

Agreed with Joel though about replacing the coaching staff being a blunder and a half. A definite mistake that Moyes most likely will regret.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Even if we don't finish in the top 4 this season I don't think we should sack Moyes, it's not what United are about. The principles of the club should still go ahead of success.

Moyes has started blooding Januzaj into the team, something Fergie should have done with Pogba (at the risk of going there). The football has been exceptionally drab though, but in saying that it's not as if we have been a free-flowing side under Ferguson the last 3 years or so either.

It may come off as if I'm a Moyes apologist, but even though we won the league last season the team had some clear holes that were there for all to see. The transfer window that we had did fuck all to plug those holes and nobody in world football was going to come in and do what Ferguson did with that squad through sheer force of will and character.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The dreadful style of football is what's worse, truly awful.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> The dreadful style of football is what's worse, truly awful.


It is shite, but we haven't been consistently good to watch for a long time now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Like I said in the Catbox earlier, Fergie was a magican and essentially the reason Man U were able to still be competitive for the last 3 seasons or so. They're squad has been weak for some time now and you could see it quite clearly but because they were still winning shit people didn't really take notice. 

Nows Moyes has come in and thye weaknesses are becoming more and more evidnet. frankly he's not helping the squad but he's far from the problem as well. Had Fergie retired even a few years back I would have seen Man U at worst hitting top 4, not even getting close to the title. Any manager who took over from him would have huge boots to fill and sacking Moyes now would be a simply awful decision. 

Even with saying that though I always felt Moyes would have been the wrong call for Man U to make and I still do and unless he really does go all out and prove me wrong I will continue to think that for the forseeable future. I know people wanna bring up the Sir Alex story but football simply isn't like that anymore, There is way to much Money in the game to be worrying about time when your a team like Man U. Chelsea were one champo league loss away from not being competitive. Arsenal have been riding their luck for years and well Us, Yeah. Simply Moyes would have always needed a lot of time and I don't think Man U can give that too him. It's gonna be a tough year for them. 

As for Arsenal winning the league I still don't buy it. I feel that if they are gonna do it then this is their best year. Man U & City are in transitional periods, Chelsea are not showing real consistency and while we are doing ok right now I do believe we will slow down eventually. I still worry about how much depth they actually have though. Ramsey, Ozil & Co simply can't keep doing it with League, Cup and European footy. Especially with most most likely wanting to be healthy for the World Cup too. It's gonna be hard as hell.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

i think he basic problem is that fergie is a classic overperformer and winner, and moyes is an underperformer a bit too content with mediocrity

combine the two, you have a problem


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

It's all well and good saying "that's not what united are about", but when fergie initially struggled the league was far more open (outside of Liverpool) and at least you could genuinely say that he took over a mediocre side. Moyes unfortunately doesn't have either of those luxuries in an era where you can quickly become left behind after just one bad season, Liverpool being the most recent example and Leeds being the extreme case which displayed how vital champions league money is to top teams.

I don't believe that sacking one manager will necessairy lead to a series of short managerial tenures either, but comparing a short stint to fergie's reign would always look bad. I always believed that this would be a transitional period for united (manager wise, not playing wise) because whoever took the job was always going to be trying to escape fergie's looming shadow. I don't think that you should expect to get the right appointment straight away because how many managers are as good as fergie? Yet at the same time I believe that there were better potential candidates available, ones with the potential to learn and adapt quickly. To me moyes just seems like the archetypal footballing dinosaur who's set in his ways, the staff changes suggest that, as does the employment of overly negative tactics that are still glaringly apparent after all of these years, even at the biggest job in the country.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> i think he basic problem is that fergie is a classic overperformer and winner, and moyes is an underperformer a bit too content with mediocrity
> 
> combine the two, you have a problem


I wouldn't say Moyes is content with mediocrity, Seems like he WANTS to do better but simply doesn't know how too. Maybe it's down to a decent 10 years at Everton where he did very little wrong I dunno, but I just get the feeling that once he finds a good position he doesn't know how to push any further. He's more content with being solid than being mediocre.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Ask ANY Evertonian and they will tell you this:

Moyes would rather not lose than win.

He sets up his teams to not get beat. He doesn't set up teams to win games.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He did very little wrong too, but there was no room for the exceptional. ever. no cups wins. no wins at the big away stadiums. flopped in euro

for stability in the middle he was a godsend, but to survive at the top you need something more

fergie took a scottish club and somehow managed to terrorise his way through europe against some pretty massive clubs. the man was ambitious and ballsy as fuck

united lost the best the world had possibly ever seen. now theyre stuck down here on earth with the rest of us mortals where tactics and good players win games, not just one incredible manager


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I think moyes' biggest problem is that he's too concerned with what the opposition can do rather than making the opposition concerned. Obviously you need your mind on both areas but at a club like united you should be setting your stall up so clubs fear you, but I bet that every club will go to ot believing they can get a result this season. That attitude might have flown for a while at a club like Everton who would have been content with safe top ten finishes after years of relegation battles (although fan patience obviously wore off as expectations were raised) but at a club like united you need to be ruthless.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Getting a team like Everton on a low budget to compete for a champo league space was good stuff, But in 10 years he only actually made that further step once....and he didnt even make it past the qualifiers. From there he never really pushed the team further. Sums him up really.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

like i said

balls


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Moyes is the type of manager who would be an ideal appointment for a club like Sunderland, a team that's in dire straights and needs an organiser to make them stop falling apart so easily. Not a job that requires great tactics, but the installment of a basic team shape and work rate. I bet he could turn an outfit like that into a respectable side again.

But as the successor to the greatest prem manager of all time? He leaves lots to be desired.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

im still confused why they hired moyes when the greatest manager ever was available

:kean


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'll always appreciate Moyes for what he did for us early on.

After a massively successful 80's, the 90's was a disaster for us barring the F.A Cup in 95, the early 2000's wasn't great but it was not exactly season in season out of nothing but happiness with Moyes.

Under Moyes we also achieved our lowest EVER point total with 39 points when we finished 17th. 

He stripped the club of it's confidence and spoke as if finishing above Liverpool was equal to winning a cup. He also said finishing 7th would be like winning the Champions League. http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/everton-fcs-david-moyes-says-3374905

7th! 7th FFS! Before that we had finished 5th for 2 seasons in a row. 

He's a coward and the definition of a loser. Since day 1 of getting the United job all he has done is talk down expectations. The league is out of reach, the team isn't good enough for the CL. He is an absolute shithouse. The day he left Everton is when I re-found my love for Everton.

He couldn't take us any further and under Roberto, I've never been more confident that we can beat anybody. Not just with his words but his actions and how he embraces our history (see sig and my Howard Kendall post), he doesn't do a Moyes and ban our greatest living manager from the training ground. Onwards and upwards.

Perhaps it was Everton who had taken David Moyes as far as he could go?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

kun is easily in the discussion for best strikers in the world. fernandinho looking a good investment too. dominated the midfield.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Very good result for city.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> *kun is easily in the discussion for best strikers in the world.* fernandinho looking a good investment too. dominated the midfield.


No shit.

He will be goalless next week though :terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

not when he stamps on luiz's face.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Terry will then exact revenege by going in deep on his wife.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

too bad they broke up

KUN IS UNBREAKABLE


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'm not fond of this season at all.


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> As for Arsenal winning the league I still don't buy it. I feel that if they are gonna do it then this is their best year. Man U & City are in transitional periods, Chelsea are not showing real consistency and while we are doing ok right now I do believe we will slow down eventually. I still worry about how much depth they actually have though. Ramsey, Ozil & Co simply can't keep doing it with League, Cup and European footy. Especially with most most likely wanting to be healthy for the World Cup too. It's gonna be hard as hell.


We'll dump them out of the Capital One Cup soon :steebiej . 

As for the league I still see them crumbling down the line. It's Arsenal and like you already mentioned their current in form players can't carry them all season. 



Kiz said:


> not when he stamps on luiz's face.


Luiz will assist him score goals anyway.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

As a side thought...how long until a top club comes in for Morgan Schneiderlin? He has to be one of the best central midfielders in the league at the moment, was great last season too. If Fellaini is worth £27.5 million then Morgan must be worth a decent amount too.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Dem Arsenal goals.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

save_us_Coutinho

Hope he makes it back in time for the West Brom game


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So, let me get this straight. Newcastle played a man down for an ENTIRE HALF against Liverpool, and still managed a point?

LOL. VER. POOL.


----------



## Zen

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:hazard 

Great win boys


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Synaesthesia said:


> I guess Nattie and Brickhouse were right all along :wenger2
> 
> #TeamNattie


When those who disagree with me are scrambling to find something better than "well this just can't keep up," then yeah, I feel pretty good about what I said.

People will keep denying that Arsenal is just flat-out good and not merely riding some magical wave of momentum. Some were predicting that we wouldn't look the same after the international break. They were right; we looked even sharper.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Regarding the 1'st Chelsea goal, when I took my referee's course we were taught that even if the Keeper is bouncing the ball he is still regarded as having possession of the ball but the way the ruling is worded in the FIFA laws of the game does make it look like it's more decided on Referee's interpretation.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

As far as I was aware of the rules that is a foul for Chelsea's first goal. Plus Eto'o was offside, but I can understand them missing that.

In saying that, the keeper is a donkey.


----------



## Death Rider

BrickHouse said:


> When those who disagree with me are scrambling to find something better than "well this just can't keep up," then yeah, I feel pretty good about what I said.
> 
> People will keep denying that Arsenal is just flat-out good and not merely riding some magical wave of momentum. Some were predicting that we wouldn't look the same after the international break. They were right; we looked even sharper.


While arsenal look really good it has only been 8 games out of 38 so there is a long way to go. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He should have been sent off for handball anyway (since it was denying a chance on goal).


----------



## Zen

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

David Luiz has been good this season, but one mistake and all of a sudden he's the worst defender in the world


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Gerrard's 100 goal achievement is amazing. What a player. 100 goals is so much for a midfielder. Well done, Stevie!





























































































Lampard's on 166 and hit 100 years ago though :banderas


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Lol David arsehole. Nice to see that cunt didn't save all of his inept performances for us. Two years of that wanker in the nets played a good part in ncfc's deterioration on the pitch in the late noughties. That last goal was staple Marshall. In fact he looked poor on all four, one at the near post and another was straight down the middle where he was beaten due to poor judgement of long shots, always pissed me off when he didn't bother to dive for saveable long shots, the dour scottish prick. Even the first, which was a foul, why tempt fate like that with a predatory striker lurking so close? Probably harsh, but that's what Marshall does, gets himself into bother with ease. Probably karma for what should have been a red card earlier on anyway.

Always bothered me that he was the first to jump ship after our relegation to league one when he was such a big culprit. filled me with glee when we sailed past the likes of him and clingan two years later. Good penno stopper mind, but not many pen shoot outs in league games :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Ok... That's an amazing goal (Arsenal's first).


----------



## Zen

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Oscar, What a lovely strike from him. Hazard is back and back with a bang. Willian needs to work on those heavy first touches. He could control the ball better and also needs to learn to pass the ball at the right time. Too many times in this game he tried to please the crowd with his unnecessary skills and then when caught out, He passed the ball in a panic with a lot of weight on the passes making it hard for his team mates to control the on-coming ball.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Shocking that Gerrard doesn't have as many goals as Lampard. Assist makers such as Antonio Nunez and Mark Gonzalez were every bit as good as Robben and Duff. 

:banderas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Nunez!

Fucking hell he was a shocker him. 

As good tactically that Rafa was, he didn't half love a dodgy player.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Those were 4 Lovely goals from Arsenal

:lol at the Hughton interview as well "at 2-1 we looked we could come back into it but then you have to make decisions" and after he said that you could tell by his face that he wanted to say "and at that point I was fucked"


----------



## Zen

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Maybe he's just better. :side:


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

LMAO. 

Just turned over from DIE HARD :mark: to Match of the LOL and I see Ramsey taking the absolute piss. Lucas will be putting an end to that in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yes Christopher, at 2-1 we looked like we could get back into the game, but then you had to disemble our midfield by destroying our balance, cam on for a CDM, other cam into CDM next to a box to box man. Just let arsenal steam roll through what was a previously sturdy midfield. We were doing fine at that point and the system didn't changing, just needed to keep creating chances while maintaining damage limitation on the break. Logic though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Shocking that Gerrard doesn't have as many goals as Lampard. Assist makers such as Antonio Nunez and Mark Gonzalez were every bit as good as Robben and Duff.
> 
> :banderas


Good point.


























However.






























Gerrard 
England Caps - 107
England Goals - 21








































Lampard
England Caps - 102
England Goals - 29





































:banderas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So, Southampton had 18 shots in this game to Uniteds 12? 

MOTD only showed 3 attacks of Southampton. One shot at 25mins and and 2 in 80+ minutes. 

:lmao that's terrible.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BrickHouse said:


> When those who disagree with me are scrambling to find something better than "well this just can't keep up," then yeah, I feel pretty good about what I said.
> 
> People will keep denying that Arsenal is just flat-out good and not merely riding some magical wave of momentum. Some were predicting that we wouldn't look the same after the international break. They were right; we looked even sharper.


I'm still saying depth will kill Arsenal and unless proven wrong I will continue to say it. No one ever even said arsenal were a terrible team :aries2


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

BUT WHO WAS PENALTY TAKER THOUGH? :banderas

MUST WIN GAME FOR ENGLAND VS POLAND 

LAMPARD
LOCATION: BENCH

GERRARD
LOCATION: ON PITCH AND WEARING CAPTAIN'S ARMBAND

WORLD CUPS IN WHICH THEY HAVE SCORED FOR ENGLAND

GERRARD: 06, 10

LAMPARD: LMAO


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Ravel is such a pikey.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Kids ran over..

Gerrard: 1

Lampard: 0


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Frank upgraded his mrs while Gerrards was "apparently" noshing off a drug dealer. Frank definitely the winner irl.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

number of premier league titles won by stevie G: :banderas

number won by lampard: :banderas

:banderas

and stevie no longer has the CL to keep lording over super frank


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

BUT WHO WAS PREMIER LEAGUE MEDAL?

NOT GERRARD :banderas

LAMPARD LOCATION ON A TUESDAY/WEDNESDAY
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE

GERRARD LOCATION ON A TUESDAY/WEDNESDAY
SOMEWHERE STEALING HUBCAPS 

:banderas


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

This is turning into an embarrassment.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> BUT WHO WAS PREMIER LEAGUE MEDAL?
> 
> NOT GERRARD :banderas
> 
> LAMPARD LOCATION ON A TUESDAY/WEDNESDAY
> CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
> 
> GERRARD LOCATION ON A TUESDAY/WEDNESDAY
> SOMEWHERE STEALING HUBCAPS  DOING DRUGS WITH NATTIE
> 
> :banderas


fixed

:banderas


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fucking Chelsea fans having too many feels right now

Clearly upset Stevie didn't go to them all them years ago :banderas


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

"apparently" :banderas

NUMBER OF AMERICAN TOURISTS ABUSED AFTER 9/11

GERRARD: 0

LAMPARD: SOME

NUMBER OF BOYHOOD CLUBS GUIDED TO CL TITLE AND OTHER MAJOR HONOURS

GERRARD: 1

LAMPARD: TOO FAT. TOO COWARD.

NUMBER OF RUSSIAN BILLIONAIRES TO CARRY HIS TEAM TO PREM TITLE 

GERRARD: 0 

LAMPARD: 1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



T-C said:


> This is turning into an embarrassment.


That's what happens when you have an embarrassing manager.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



T-C said:


> This is turning into an embarrassment.


T-C REWATCHING UNITED VS SOUTHAMPTON :banderas


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So much for poyet making teams hard to break down, don't think they've defended worse all season.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> T-C REWATCHING UNITED VS SUNDERLAND :banderas


I wish. I actually enjoyed that game.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

NUMBER OF DEBTS OWED TO THE MAFIA

GERRARD: WHO CAN KEEP COUNT :banderas

LAMPARD: RUSSIAN MAFIA OWES HIM

NUMBER OF TIMES OFFERED WIFE FOR DRUGS

GERRARD: I DONT EVEN REMEMBER HOW THE STORY GOES ANYWAYS :banderas

LAMPARD: POTATO


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



T-C said:


> I wish. I actually enjoyed that game.


I edited :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

NUMBER OF TIMES WOOLCOCK REGRETTED READING THIS BACK AND FORTH: EVERY. FUCKING. TIME


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Lol mcgregor, lol Scottish keepers tonight (always) :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> NUMBER OF TIMES WOOLCOCK REGRETTED READING THIS BACK AND FORTH: EVERY. FUCKING. TIME


Ok. Sort it for us then WOOLCOCK

Stevie or Lamps. Go :banderas


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> NUMBER OF TIMES WOOLCOCK REGRETTED READING THIS BACK AND FORTH: EVERY. FUCKING. TIME


DO YOU EVEN EGAME?

:banderas

inb4 woolcock makes some 5 paragraph long post about how theyre both ruining football and money and corporations and how this local 6th division player is better and some metaphor from fools and horses i dont understandd and how we should be allowed to stand during games


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> DO YOU EVEN EGAME?
> 
> :banderas
> 
> inb4 woolcock makes some 5 paragraph long post about how theyre both ruining football and money and corporations and how this local 6th division player is better and some metaphor from fools and horses i dont understandd and how we should be allowed to stand during games


Which he stole off the back of his FC United 2012/2013 season review DVD.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> Ok. Sort it for us then WOOLCOCK
> 
> Stevie or Lamps. Go :banderas


Gerrard in a boxing contest, Lampard in an eating contest.

Neither can claim to be better than prime Paul Scholes.


Goodnight.



* this reply would have been different had I spotted Redead's edit and Moz's reply :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Forget WOOLCOCK. We need someone fair and completely impartial to decide this. The only person I can think of is McFly.

So McFly, give us your answer and that will be the final decision.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Moz's decision will depend on who owns the nicer looking car he'd wish to take a bat to.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

SCHOLES :banderas SHEEP SHAGGER PLS


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Gerrard wins the sharing his bird with Liverpool gangster Pancake. 

Lampard wins the Moz for Mod.














KOFF Liverpool. :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> SCHOLES :banderas SHEEP SHAGGER PLS


It's not surprising to see a man who couldn't differentiate between 'soldier' and 'solider' struggle to understand the genius of Paul Scholes at his very best.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Austin 101 writes reviews for fc united DVDs? :101 Are they essentially just play by plays too? "Clogger hoofs to painter and decorator who miscontrols while an onlooking Welshman drops his double wank and chips in disgust while he STANDS in the terrace."


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Mozza/McFly has spoken.

Lampard is superior.

Now KOFF DA and CGS :banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Austin 101 writes reviews for fc united DVDs? :101 aAre they essentially just play by plays too? "Clogger hoofs to painter and decorator who miscontrols while an onlooking Welshman drops his double wank and chips in disgust while he STANDS in the terrace."


You missed out the pre match pint or ten at the Swan & Cemetary, amirite Jupes?


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> It's not surprising to see a man who couldn't differentiate between 'soldier' and 'solider' struggle to understand the genius of Paul Scholes at his very best.


:banderas Scholes was a genius. Better than lamps just not Stevie :brodgers

Also why the fuck would anyone ever take A opinion from Moz serious? :banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

EVER TAKE AJ OPINION FROM MOZ SERIOUS.

^ the words of a man who holds a First Class Honours Degree ladies and gents. A true indictment of the British Education System. 

arf :~


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What on earth are you talking about WOOLCOCK?


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

CGS BEGINNING TO CGS :banderas

TIME TO ABANDON THIS THREAD. 

BRB THE NAKED GUN IS ON E4+1 IN A FEW MINUTES.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

BUT WHO MADE THAT STATEMENT :banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I love how in CGS' edit he still randomly capitalised the 'a' in the middle of a sentence. What a faux pas.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Are you trying to say I edited my post and left a random a just sitting there?

Woolcock pls


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I was about to ask "styles or lee", but then the prick edited it, just like he did with his "1 in 1000" stat on Friday night.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

THAT 'A' IS ALSO MISSING AN 'N' AFTER IT, CGS. :banderas


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

ALL THESE ACCUSATIONS YET NO PROOF :banderas

Edit (see now this is edited :side

THE SENTENCE STILL WORKS OK DA


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> Also why the fuck would anyone ever take A opinion from Moz serious?


Christ on a bendy bus. You're feckin' Boris Johnson coked off his tits.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> :banderas Scholes was a genius. Better than lamps just not Stevie :brodgers
> 
> Also why the fuck would anyone ever take A opinion from Moz serious? :banderas


Lad. 

Yano what. 

I'm not even assed. 

KOFF


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

^ :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> ALL THESE ACCUSATIONS YET NO PROOF :banderas
> 
> Edit (see now this is edited :side
> 
> THE SENTENCE STILL WORKS OK DA


DOES IT THOUGH? :kobe8

I WONDER WHAT ALL OF THE NON-COOL PEOPLE ARE DOING ON THIS SATURDAY NIGHT :banderas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

take A break, lid.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

DOES IT MAKE SENSE? YES

CAN YOU UNDERSTAND IT? YES

NOW STOP BEING A GRAMMAR NAZI M'KAY 

:banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

DOES IT MAKE SENSE? YES

CAN YOU UNDERSTAND IT? YES

ARE YOU CGS? NO


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Woolcock just mad that he has to say a lot of big words to feel smart whereas I can prove it :banderas


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










United 07/Kiz/Irish Jet react to Moyes' appointment as Man Utd manager at the end of last season. :moyes2

It's probably already been said about 20 times but DAT ARSENAL GOAL.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> Woolcock just mad that he has to say a lot of big words to feel smart whereas I can prove it :banderas


So up until now you've been too modest to demonstrate this wisdom to us I take it?


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Just realised that Nige is gonna put us all on ignore when he reads the last few pages.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> So up until now you've been too modest to demonstrate this wisdom to us I take it?


Indeed Woolcock. Frankly it's better for everyone if I come across as an idiot. That way you feel no need to be threatened by me :kobe3



DwayneAustin said:


> Just realised that Nige is gonna put us all on ignore when he reads the last few pages.


:lmao so damn true.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

EGAME is the worst thing to happen to grammar since texting was invented

and the worst thing to happen to football since stoke city FC was founded


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Just realised that Nige is gonna put us all on ignore when he reads the last few pages.


Maybe then he'll go back to the Championship thread where he belongs.

iper

*realizes I'll be there soon*

:moyes1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Irish Jet said:


> Maybe then he'll go back to the Championship thread where he belongs.
> 
> iper
> 
> *realizes I'll be there soon*
> 
> :moyes1


thats absurd

blackburn will be in the first division thread next season

:brodgers


----------



## Zen

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Lol at the last few pages of Gerrard vs Lampard


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> thats absurd
> 
> blackburn will be in the first division thread next season
> 
> :brodgers


Hasn't been called "The First Division" for a good 10 years now, get your facts right :heskeymania


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

fuck i dont move the selection that far on fifa

npower league 1 :moyes1


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Finally an away win. Silva and Aguero are sublime, I can't. :mark:

Great team performance all around, Fernandinho was great as well, and even Javi didn't have a performance that could be attacked, being the City scapegoat.


----------



## Josh

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*











:banderas


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Jacky boy's goal blew my drawers clean off. 

Y'all can go back to arguing about players that are inferior to Aaron Ramsey now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Jacky boy's goal blew my drawers clean off.
> 
> Y'all can go back to arguing about players that are inferior to Aaron Ramsey now.


2 great months.....Best midfielder in the league :banderas


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

goal of the season probs for ramsey. lampard-gerrard, what a fucking timeless and irrelevant debate.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

i dont see how its irrelevant. both were genuinely world class at one point. phenomenal players. only german mid from their prime who came close to how good they were was muller

just one question

did the ball go off ramesy or a norwich player in like the 3rd pass?


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

How on earth did the Stevie/lamps stuff even start up again? Pretty sure I just saw Joel, DA and a Rockhead i believe talking about it earlier during the Pool match randomly. It's a debate that will kinda always be around just because of how both guys developed side by side.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> i dont see how its irrelevant. both were genuinely world class at one point. phenomenal players. only german mid from their prime who came close to how good they were was muller
> 
> just one question
> 
> did the ball go off ramesy or a norwich player in like the 3rd pass?


oh i know they were world class, but debating who's better between lampard and gerrard among Chelsea and Liverpool fans is absolutely pointless as nobody will admit their own legend is inferior to the other guy's. 

don't really see what german midfielders have to do with this though


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

everything is to do with germany

everything


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

It's mainly just a bit of banter. I don't really care who was better.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

the fat frank name always kinda bugged me

i mean sure he isnt the quickest but i never felt frank was anything close to fat, or heard rumours that he overeats or whatever


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He was a right porker at west ham, name has stuck ever since then.

Also, always makes me laugh when some people whinge about in jokes and banter within this thread. Not as if there aren't any good points being raised that could be discussed, but instead of adding something worthwhile just have a sulk about people having fun...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

shouldnt it be :moyes2 in your sig andre?


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Are united even good enough to be mediocre? :moyes1 says a lot that I think hughton's job is at risk and they're only four points ahead of us :lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

you know, its funny

we laughed at southamptons sacking and ambitions last year

and yet here we are


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Tbf pochettino was working wonders at espanyol before he had his best players sold. Can't blame saints for having ambition, Adkins is good but he's not exactly Paul lambert either, nor is he someone that I'd trust with large multi million pound budgets.

On the sacking side sometimes you just have to swallow your pride and accept you made the wrong appointment, although obviously you need a sensible plan b and not Bryan gunn or terry Connor. Unfortunately boards who make bad appointments tend to maintain that habit for the most part, so often the issue lies deeper than just any single manager. Look at Sunderland and wolves for proof, even Blackburn the past couple seasons or even us in the mid to late noughties. Not as if united's problems would all go away if moyes left tbf.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Moyes is WOATing so bad right now. Takes off Nani, our most productive player, for old mate Giggs yet :kagawa is just stuck on the bench again. Smalling on at home 5 mins to go? Negative fuck.

Fellaini the biggest waste of money ever. No mobility, no technical skill, no presence either. Carrick/Ando was the way to go if Clev wasn't around. We should be after Lars Bender imo, he'd be a great partner for Carrick.

Rooney was shit too, shame but he's just not a number 10. He could be but he just isn't producing as an outlet like we know he could.


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



danny_boy said:


> Regarding the 1'st Chelsea goal, when I took my referee's course we were taught that even if the Keeper is bouncing the ball he is still regarded as having possession of the ball but the way the ruling is worded in the FIFA laws of the game does make it look like it's more decided on Referee's interpretation.


The goal should have been disallowed. From the analysis that I watched after the game, the FIFA rule clearly stated that when a ball is between the Keeper's hand and the ground surface (when he bounces the ball) the Keeper is still in possession of the ball.



CGS said:


> 2 great months.....Best midfielder in the WORLD :banderas


Fixed :banderas


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I hate Moyes more than Suarez and Terry combined.

Piss off, you cowardly fucking cunt.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Abk™ said:


> The goal should have been disallowed. From the analysis that I watched after the game, the FIFA rule clearly stated that when a ball is between the Keeper's hand and the ground surface (when he bounces the ball) the Keeper is still in possession of the ball.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed :banderas


i think that rule refers to the six second rule more than anything

oh and if fifa had been doing their job right, the keeper shouldnt have even been on the pitch


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I really doubt that would have been a sending off anyway. Eto'o or whoever it was wasn't getting to that ball before it went into the box.

These United fans are a bit impatient. Remember how Ferguson started? Give Moyes 27 years before you judge him. :moyes2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

then why would the keeper grab it outside the box then BULK

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Because he maybe wasn't in a position to judge it like I was by watching it on television. Eto'o was well behind. :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

sticking to the classic homer simpson defense of "if I dont see it, its not illegal", eh bulk?






:brodgers


----------



## Zen

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Arsenal's first goal.. dayyyyym


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> oh i know they were world class, but debating who's better between lampard and gerrard among Chelsea and Liverpool fans is absolutely pointless as *nobody will admit their own legend is inferior to the other guy's*.
> 
> don't really see what german midfielders have to do with this though


well why would we when Gerrard is better than Fat Frank :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

better at lending his wife to gangsters :banderas


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> I'm still saying depth will kill Arsenal and unless proven wrong I will continue to say it. No one ever even said arsenal were a terrible team :aries2


So you are admitting to a strawman. Cool.

What would depth get us now, btw? Players like Young and Cleverley on the pitch? :lmao:lmao

The one tenet of Gunner hating is moving the goal posts.


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BrickHouse said:


> So you are admitting to a strawman. Cool.
> 
> What would depth get us now, btw? Players like Young and Cleverley on the pitch? :lmao:lmao
> 
> The one tenet of Gunner hating is moving the goal posts.


Just wait until injuries strike :banderas


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

its not a strawman, its logic

you need depth. if giroud goes down now, you basically have fucking bendter leading the line

and as the season goes on, there will be more and more games, stretching the team thin, and people will get hurt.

Hell chelsea have 5 games in 15 days now, thats enough to batter any team to exhaustion


----------



## Goku

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Let's examine Arsenal

GK: Szczeszzzzzz, Viviano, Fabianski; none of them excellent, but all fairly decent
Def: Gibbs, Sagna, Per, Kos, Verm, Monreal, Jenk; Only real worry is if Kos or Per get injured tbh
Mid: Arteta, Flamini, Wilshire, Ramsay, Cazorla, Ozil, Rosicky + random others; that's decent depth
Att: Podolski, Walcott, Ox, Giroud, Bendtner, Gnabry + others; Podolski, Giroud, Walcott, Bendtner all provide solid cover

Squad depth isn't bad.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I've always rated Lampard more than Gerrard. He's a better central mid at the very least. Gerrard really should be/have been a better player than Lampard with all the gifts he's got, but unfortunately he's not a very smart player whereas Lampard is a very smart player.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> its not a strawman, its logic
> 
> you need depth. if giroud goes down now, you basically have fucking bendter leading the line
> 
> and as the season goes on, there will be more and more games, stretching the team thin, and people will get hurt.
> 
> Hell chelsea have 5 games in 15 days now, thats enough to batter any team to exhaustion


Walcott will be back within a week or two. Podolski soon after. They can both play centre forward. 

Keep talking about injuries like its the other shoe waiting to drop. Have you fucking followed this squad? The aforementioned duo, Cazorla, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Arteta, Vermaelen and Diaby have all missed at least 3-4 games this season. That bug has bitten. It has yet to sting.

And don't think they won't add depth in January. The Ozil signing and Kroenke's recent public statements being more bold than usual suggest the board is more in it to win it than other times in recent history.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Let's examine Arsenal
> 
> GK: Szczeszzzzzz, Viviano, Fabianski; none of them excellent, but all fairly decent
> Def: Gibbs, Sagna, Per, Kos, Verm, Monreal, Jenk; Only real worry is if Kos or Per get injured tbh
> Mid: Arteta, Flamini, Wilshire, Ramsay, Cazorla, Ozil, Rosicky + random others; that's decent depth
> Att: Podolski, Walcott, Ox, Giroud, Bendtner, Gnabry + others; Podolski, Giroud, Walcott, Bendtner all provide solid cover
> 
> Squad depth isn't bad.


Exactly. This issue is quite overrated.

I count 17 outfield players of at least a very respectable quality on this squad (that's not counting Diaby, whose health is just too undependable, or Gnabry who has looked good but is probably still too young to be counted on in anything other than a pinch).

I urge you to show me sides that have more than 20 players of such quality. Plenty of clubs boast depth with names who are just that - names. They aren't necessarily effective on the pitch.

Another pure striker and a central defender would certainly be welcome. I'm fairly confident those players will be added in three months time.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BrickHouse said:


> So you are admitting to a strawman. Cool.
> 
> What would depth get us now, btw? Players like Young and Cleverley on the pitch? :lmao:lmao
> 
> The one tenet of Gunner hating is moving the goal posts.


You just called someone a strawman then extrapolated United's depth to what every club would have as depth. That's an interesting approach to take. It reminds me of the tactics I see in the A-League.

I'm suddenly remembering people like Gunner and Stringer.


----------



## Zen

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*






Can't stop watching this


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

i miss gunner

and stringer

i wonder what they think of current events


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BrickHouse said:


> So you are admitting to a strawman. Cool.
> 
> What would depth get us now, btw? Players like Young and Cleverley on the pitch? :lmao:lmao
> 
> The one tenet of Gunner hating is moving the goal posts.


:kobe8



BrickHouse said:


> Exactly. This issue is quite overrated.
> 
> I count 17 outfield players of at least a very respectable quality on this squad (that's not counting Diaby, whose health is just too undependable, or Gnabry who has looked good but is probably still too young to be counted on in anything other than a pinch).
> 
> I urge you to show me sides that have more than 20 players of such quality. Plenty of clubs boast depth with names who are just that - names. They aren't necessarily effective on the pitch.
> 
> Another pure striker and a central defender would certainly be welcome. I'm fairly confident those players will be added in three months time.


I wouldn't say it's an overrated issues at all. Your squad right now would be perfectly balanced if you was in say our position, but now let's take the best or worst case scenario depending on how you wanna look it at. Arsenal go very far in the Champo league and FA cup when it hits. In December alone there are 6 games, come January the FA cup returns too so potentially what another 6 games, then Feb Champo league. It's not always about quality either. You can mock guys like Young and Cleverly but those kinda guys are perfect for when a win is certain and you just wanna rest some top guys. 3/4 of them are what arsenal needs. It's not just injuries but tiredness and off course players wanting to make sure they stay fit for the World Cup. 

Like I keep saying Arsenal doing well right now is fine, the test will begin big time when the Fixture list starts piling and it's then I have my serious doubts about Arsenal. If they prove me wrong then so be it, I'd gladly hold my hands up and say it but until then I'm gonna stick with these views.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

or the moment you hit your first speedbump

remember how high chelsea was flying before the first united fixture last season?

everything came completely crashing down soon after. whole team lost form and lost the plot


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

it's almost like we're not 8 games into the season.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

In all competitions going back to last season, the last 24 Arsenal matches (excluding preseason, obviously) have seen 20 wins, three draws and one loss. At no point here were Arsenal thought to possess great depth.

So you see, this is starting to not be such a small sample size and could already be taken as a legitimate portion of an actual season. It's not just this particular campaign, which again, HAS seen the injury bug bite about as bad as one could reasonably expect but to no detrimental effect on results.

The players are coming into their own as Wenger long said they would to many laughs. If you were one of those laughing, I get that this sucks and you will want to find some cover. It's human nature. But the man continues to look a hell of a lot smarter than the group of critics I will always refer to as the hyenas.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

you do realise your biggest league challenge so far has been spurs

at home

where you won 1-0


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BrickHouse said:


> In all competitions going back to last season, the last 24 Arsenal matches (excluding preseason, obviously) have seen 20 wins, three draws and *one loss*. At no point here were Arsenal thought to possess great depth.
> 
> So you see, this is starting to not be such a small sample size and could already be taken as a legitimate portion of an actual season. It's not just this particular campaign, which again, HAS seen the injury bug bite about as bad as one could reasonably expect but to no detrimental effect on results.
> 
> The players are coming into their own as Wenger long said they would to many laughs. If you were one of those laughing, I get that this sucks and you will want to find some cover. It's human nature. But the man continues to look a hell of a lot smarter than the group of critics I will always refer to as the hyenas.


:heskeymania


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

8 games into the season.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> 2 great months.....Best midfielder in the league :banderas


Take that shit outta here. Nobody's saying he's the best midfielder in the league. He's scored, what, two hundred and forty eight goals and set up three hundred and twelve in ten games this season? Statistically he's not the best midfielder in the league. Statistically he's the greatest footballer of his or anybody else's generation. This is irrefutable. 

Really though, is Arsenal fans jumping on Ramsey's nuts and thinking we're actual contenders eight games into the season any sillier/more delusional than Liverpool fans jumping on Coutinho's nuts and thinking Liverpool are actual contenders eight games into the season? Is there really any difference? Sooner or later Arsenal and Liverpool fans alike will be slapped in the face by reality's giant black willy and we'll be fighting it out for that fourth spot behind Chelsea, City and Southampton. 

Fwiw I think Arsenal and Liverpool are sort of in the same boat in terms of where they're at so far in the season. The only other potential contender we've played so far is Spurs at home, and we won that 1-0. The only potential contender Liverpool have played is United (they're still potential contenders, right?), also at home, which you also won 1-0. Neither team have REALLY been tested in the league yet, have they (although Southampton are a good side and they're probably better right now than any team we've played in the league bar Tottenham)? Arsenal/Liverpool coming up should be tasty.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

yes based on mr brickhouse's logic, southampton's title run is going rather nicely


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

i dont even want to look at liverpool facebook pages incase i see meltdown posts


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

As much as Arsenal have impressed me and I think they can challenge for the title, some of their fans need to pipe down. Who've they played that they weren't supposed to beat?

Villa, Stoke, Norwich at home as well as their toughest match against Spurs. 9 points from 12 the least they'd expect from that. Fulham & Sunderland have been shite this season and should be wins away. Swansea was a good result and a draw at West Brom isn't a great result by any means. They've still got to play Chelsea, City, Liverpoool & United, plus Southampton & Everton. The table could look a lot different at the halfway stage.

I hope they can maintain it I really do from a neutral's perspective.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*:moyes1

If we don't make top 4 this season then we have to admit we made the wrong choice and let him go imo. Top 4 for Utd isn't that tough of a task. That'd mean one of Spurs/Liverpool/Everton finish above us which is unacceptable. None of their squads should be finishing above ours. No offence to any of them clubs but they're not Manchester United and they don't have the squad on paper that we have. It's not a brilliant squad but it's a squad that should make top 4 with ease even without a world class manager. I'm not for the club becoming a revolving door for managers but I think a season is plenty of time to prove yourself and prove that you at least have the potential to offer something to the club and at the very least maintain our dominance over the top 4. There needs to be a minimum threshold and anything lower than top 4 is just unacceptable. If we get rid of him before the end of the season with top 4 still in sights then I'd be worried. Fergie still has influence there so that won't happen before the end of the season.

I feel a little sorry for him too. Don't get me wrong I never thought he was the right choice or a good enough choice and he's made some really bad decisions that have hurt us already but he hasn't been helped one bit. The transfer window was a fucking joke and the players have let him down too. The only players who have had good seasons so far are Januzaj and De Gea. The goalkeeper and a debuting kid. Unacceptable. Bringing on Smalling for Rooney 1-0 up at Old Trafford though. FUCK. I KNEW Southampton were gonna score when he did that. Fine move if you're beating a team you shouldn't be beating but to do that at OLD TRAFFORD against SOUTHAMPTON. No offence to Southampton btw but you get my point. Shocking. Saints were great again. We had enough chances to be 2-0 up and really should have been but they played very well and didn't not deserve a point. I think we should have finished the game off and had the better chances but that's what happens when you rely on a 1 goal lead. Shots stats that Mozza posted are a bit misleading too. They had a lot of tame shots that went wide or straight at De Gea. We had more genuine goal scoring attempts than they had. 

Fellaini. What a buy. I was worried he wouldn't be a good fit playing as a #10 but playing deep has been a masterstroke of incompetence. I don't want to say he's not good enough because he's obviously better than how he's been playing but there were so many better more natural options we could have picked up in that position. Rooney is really holding the team back. We need an Ozil in that #10 role. Rooney's done pretty well this season I think but he's not the right person in that role moving forward. We need someone with much more creativity in that position and Rooney doesn't offer what we need to compete with the Oscar's/Ozil's/Silva's. We need a more ballsy manager to make that change but Moyes will never be that ballsy to phase Rooney out of the team. The chance was there this summer to replace Rooney with Ozil and I can't help but imagine where we'd be now with Ozil instead of Rooney if we brought in a more daring manager who would take that risk. Don't know if Mourinho would have done it but I'm pretty confident we'd be doing better with Jose than Moyes right now. Even if it was just for the short term. Really don't think we're moving forward in any term with Moyes. A player like Ozil would have lifted the whole team too. Shown some inspiration to be better than what we are. Maybe striker a bit more fire into a Nani. 

We had a tough first 5 games and I thought people were overreacting after them 5. It's a different story after 1 point at home to West Brom and Southampton though. *


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The Smalling-Rooney complaint baffles me as almost every united fan thinks it was wrong. Your 1-0 up with a few minutes left in a game you have barely had any real control over (albeit were semi comfortable due to our ineptness up front and Osvaldo's mare of a performance), bringing on another defender in particular at a time when lambert is on and where we are likely to start hoofing seems a completely sensible decision. It wasn't like you were in control of things before hand as Schneiderlin and Wanyama owned midfield for pretty much the whole game outside of a 5 minute patch in each half. And you didn't create that many good chances, the goal was offside, Rooney admittedly had a good chance hit the bar, van Persie's header that hit the bar was a difficult chance. We had Osvaldo fluff the best chance off the game just before you went ahead and numerous half chances which we did poorly with. Point being its easy to say you could have put the game to bed, but had we taken a deserved lead it would be viewed differently. For what it's worth, I thought you played reasonably well, looked dangerous going forward as I expected. But as I also expected and tend to expect most matches, we controlled general play and didn't find ourselves in many situations where we were under threat.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Bringing on a late defensive sub often causes problems, not least because it means that the back four has to reorganise itself. The biggest problem is that it invites further pressure because the opposition has one less attacking player to concern themselves with, therefore they can afford to commit another player forward. Seen that defensive tactic fail so many times in my life time, especially in big game scenarios. 

The most painful and personal one was when worthington brought on daryl fuckern sutch for creative maestro Paul mcveigh in the 2002 old division one play off final against Birmingham while we were leading in extra time. That prompted us to sit deeper and deeper and wouldn't you know it, little more than a couple minutes after he came on sutch lost stern John at the back post, who knocked the ball down for a horsfield equaliser. Sutch then missed a pen in the shoot out. Fuckern warz! The best recent example I can think of is the 2012 champions league final when Muller came off for van buyten, it just seemed to spur Chelsea on to finding an equaliser. In a nutshell, I've always believed that it was a poor tactic to use when defending a tight lead because it often backfires when there is already a large amount of pressure present.

I think people have given saints fair credit and rightly so, but come on, that was a fucking soft for united to concede, one which I don't think would have happened if their CBS were settled.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Anyone know how to watch last nights MOTD now? I know it comes on iplayer now but thats only tomorrow night.

EDIT: Nvm got one.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BkB Hulk said:


> I really doubt that would have been a sending off anyway. Eto'o or whoever it was wasn't getting to that ball before it went into the box.
> 
> These United fans are a bit impatient. Remember how Ferguson started? Give Moyes 27 years before you judge him. :moyes2


Ferguson took over a mediocre team that had only won like 3 cups in 20 years and turned them into champions, Moyes has taken over champions and turned them into a mediocre team. It's a totally different kettle of fish.

I'm all for given Moyes 27 years though if he wants to be shite. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



chr1st0 said:


> Ferguson took over a mediocre team that had only won like 3 cups in 20 years and turned them into champions, Moyes has taken over champions and turned them into a mediocre team. It's a totally different kettle of fish.
> 
> I'm all for given Moyes 27 years though if he wants to be shite. 8*D


Why do you think I'm in favour of it? :brodgers


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I think people have given saints fair credit and rightly so, but come on, that was a fucking soft for united to concede, one which I don't think would have happened if their CBS were settled.


Definitely soft. And I guess it's all arises from differing situations. Irrespective of who is playing who, conceding from a set piece late to drop points always makes that team feel hard done by irrespective of the rest of the game. But the decision by Moyes had logic. And if your United and you had to defend a late corner, having one extra defender makes sense. It didn't pan out that way but all teams concede from set pieces some times, it happens. To me Moyes didn't do much wrong outside of maybe not replacing felaini sooner and with someone else. Don't think he deserves all the blame for this particular match.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Moyes deserves all the blame for thinking Fellaini deserves to play for Man Utd


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fergie deserves all the blame for thinking David Moyelz deserves to manage Manchester United :moyes1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

david moyes deserves all the credit for turning utd's fortunes around.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



















DA MOYESIAH


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *:moyes1
> 
> If we don't make top 4 this season then we have to admit we made the wrong choice and let him go imo. Top 4 for Utd isn't that tough of a task. That'd mean one of Spurs/Liverpool/Everton finish above us which is unacceptable. None of their squads should be finishing above ours. No offence to any of them clubs but they're not Manchester United and they don't have the squad on paper that we have. It's not a brilliant squad but it's a squad that should make top 4 with ease even without a world class manager. *


Spurs have a quality squad, we have a decent squad, Everton's is okay, and United's is fairly average too. Fergie overachieved with what you have, and Moyes is underachieving.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



R.Scorpio said:


> Definitely soft. And I guess it's all arises from differing situations. Irrespective of who is playing who, conceding from a set piece late to drop points always makes that team feel hard done by irrespective of the rest of the game. But the decision by Moyes had logic. And if your United and you had to defend a late corner, having one extra defender makes sense. It didn't pan out that way but all teams concede from set pieces some times, it happens. To me Moyes didn't do much wrong outside of maybe not replacing felaini sooner and with someone else. Don't think he deserves all the blame for this particular match.


Erm, I just explained to you precisely why it's not a logical move, try reading again. On paper it might seem a logical move due do the extra body count in a an already congested area, but that in itself creates problems via increased disorganisation with players not settled into roles and unsure of who to pick up and mark due to a convoluted system. That much was evident in yesterday's game and it's a common theme with that type of sub, as already explained.

It was not a logical move to further disrupt the solidity and organisation of a side that had already been incorrectly tampered with throughout the game. In reality it was just a panicked reaction from a manager whose lack of nous is clear to see. I know that you would like to paint the picture of the mighty saints overcoming the astute plans of captain sensible moyes, but the reality is that moyes gave Southampton a glaring invitation to score while saints were brave and classy enough to capitalise on the situation. You can say that saints played great and created chances, but it wasn't until united's shape became a complete clusterfuck that saints managed to score what was essentially a give away prize. You can talk about performances all you like but it's goals that matter, and you only managed it when moyes gave you the most ideal scenario to do so. Keep spinning it all you like to suit your saints agenda, but moyes fucked up.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Spurs' bench is fucking ridiculous. Lamela & Eriksen in particular. Their midfield options far outweigh United's btw.

Also, in other news.

http://www.goal.com/en-sg/news/5098...lackburn-boss-steve-kean-to-lead-dpmm-in-2014



> The S.League will welcome its first high-profile name from the English Premier League next year with the ex-Rovers boss
> 
> Steve Kean, who led Blackburn Rovers in a tumultous two-year period is set to be S.League club Brunei DPMM's Head Coach for the 2014 season according to news confirmed on the club's official website.
> 
> Kean left Rovers in September last year, stating he had been forced to resign, with the club in third place in the Football League Championship.
> 
> A former first team coach, he was installed as caretaker manager with Rovers following Sam Allardyce's sacking in December 2010 and was given the role permanently a month later, but was unable to prevent the Lancashire club from being relegated the following season.
> 
> Kean stayed on despite heavy pressure and criticism from fans, before leaving his post at the start of the 2012/2013 season.
> 
> The Glasgow native had previously expressed interest in coaching in Asia in an interview with Sky Sports in July.
> "I'm open-minded enough to consider all areas of the world whether it's Asia, the UK or Europe," he told skysports.com.
> 
> "I have been in Europe and the UK but I've never coached or managed in Asia, although it's something I would certainly consider. I have no preference really. I'm just to open any good offers."
> 
> Kean will be replacing Croatian Vejran Simunic who annouced his departure from the 2013 S.League League Cup runners-up earlier this month.
> 
> Simunic led DPMM to a second-place finish in the 2012 S.League season and won the League Cup as well but failed to replicate the success this year, with DPMM slated to finish in the bottom-half of the S.League.
> 
> DPMM have also confirmed that Brazilian midfielder Rodrigo Tosi will be retained, with the club in the hunt for a big-name marquee signing.
> 
> The Bruneian club will also be involved in a Participation Agreement Renewal Signing Ceremony with the Football Association of Singapore (FAS) on Tuesday morning at the Jalan Besar Stadium. The ceremony will be graced by FAS President Mr Zainudin Nordin, Mr Lim Chin, CEO, S.League, Deputy Chairman of DPMM FC, YAM Pengiran Maharaja Setia Laila Diraja Sahibul Irshad Pengiran Anak Haji Abdul Rahim bin Pengiran Indera Mahkota Pengiran Anak (Dr) Kemaludin Al-Haj, and Mr Mohd Ali Haji Momin, Team Manager, DPMM FC.
> 
> The S.League is currently four rounds away from concluding the 2013 season. Tampines Rovers have a 12-point lead and are on course to retain their title. The 2014 S.League season is expected to begin in mid-February.


:kean

:lmao


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Re: Arsenal winning the League

It's 8 games. Too early. We're yet to play Chelsea, City, United, Liverpool, Everton, and f'kin Southampton.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Nige™ said:


> With Moyes gone there was never going to be a 0-0 at Goodison again, and at least they're beating the teams they should...


Hi Nige xxx


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



McFly said:


> Hi Nige xxx


Another poor soul who feels the need to go back trailing through pages to attempt to prove a point that was actually valid at the time. I hope all the time you took out of your clearly busy & interesting life was worth it.(Y)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



R.Scorpio said:


> The Smalling-Rooney complaint baffles me as almost every united fan thinks it was wrong. Your 1-0 up with a few minutes left in a game you have barely had any real control over (albeit were semi comfortable due to our ineptness up front and Osvaldo's mare of a performance), bringing on another defender in particular at a time when lambert is on and where we are likely to start hoofing seems a completely sensible decision. It wasn't like you were in control of things before hand as Schneiderlin and Wanyama owned midfield for pretty much the whole game outside of a 5 minute patch in each half. And you didn't create that many good chances, the goal was offside, Rooney admittedly had a good chance hit the bar, van Persie's header that hit the bar was a difficult chance. We had Osvaldo fluff the best chance off the game just before you went ahead and numerous half chances which we did poorly with. Point being its easy to say you could have put the game to bed, but had we taken a deserved lead it would be viewed differently. For what it's worth, I thought you played reasonably well, looked dangerous going forward as I expected. But as I also expected and tend to expect most matches, we controlled general play and didn't find ourselves in many situations where we were under threat.


It's a retarded decision. Jones and Evans were playing superbly together, how can you then decide to change it? Move Jones to midfield and go with Smalling at CB, why break up what was clearly working? Not to mention it just sends a horrible message throughout the team, that we're holding on, rather than looking to kill it off. Southampton were absolutely playing well but we still looked dangerous. The worst subsitution was actually Nani for Giggs. Nani looked our most dangerous player throughout the game and Giggs, in that sort of game, offers next to nothing.

I don't actually want Moyes out, I was just venting yesterday, but I'm seriously concerned with his mentality. I wouldn't sack him even if we miss out on the top 4 as long as we just start to play better football. The thing I'd actually like to see us do now is experiment with our younger players, he's done well with Januzaj but that's just the start. People forget we had a terrible stretch under SAF where we were really awful, had the league have been competitive then as it is now we would have finished outside the top 5 in those years. Everyone said that was the end of the United dominance, when in reality, we were just developing the likes of Rooney and Ronaldo.

January will be huge for him too, he needs to make his mark on the squad. Although he's played well, I still think keeping Rooney was a huge mistake.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



R.Scorpio said:


> The Smalling-Rooney complaint baffles me as almost every united fan thinks it was wrong. Your 1-0 up with a few minutes left in a game you have barely had any real control over (albeit were semi comfortable due to our ineptness up front and Osvaldo's mare of a performance), bringing on another defender in particular at a time when lambert is on and where we are likely to start hoofing seems a completely sensible decision. It wasn't like you were in control of things before hand as Schneiderlin and Wanyama owned midfield for pretty much the whole game outside of a 5 minute patch in each half. And you didn't create that many good chances, the goal was offside, Rooney admittedly had a good chance hit the bar, van Persie's header that hit the bar was a difficult chance. We had Osvaldo fluff the best chance off the game just before you went ahead and numerous half chances which we did poorly with. Point being its easy to say you could have put the game to bed, but had we taken a deserved lead it would be viewed differently. For what it's worth, I thought you played reasonably well, looked dangerous going forward as I expected. But as I also expected and tend to expect most matches, we controlled general play and didn't find ourselves in many situations where we were under threat.


*Nani and Januzaj had better chances than any of Southampton's too on top of the two that hit the bar. *


THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Bringing on a late defensive sub often causes problems, not least because it means that the back four has to reorganise itself. The biggest problem is that it invites further pressure because the opposition has one less attacking player to concern themselves with, therefore they can afford to commit another player forward. Seen that defensive tactic fail so many times in my life time, especially in big game scenarios.
> 
> The most painful and personal one was when worthington brought on daryl fuckern sutch for creative maestro Paul mcveigh in the 2002 old division one play off final against Birmingham while we were leading in extra time. That prompted us to sit deeper and deeper and wouldn't you know it, little more than a couple minutes after he came on sutch lost stern John at the back post, who knocked the ball down for a horsfield equaliser. Sutch then missed a pen in the shoot out. Fuckern warz! The best recent example I can think of is the 2012 champions league final when Muller came off for van buyten, it just seemed to spur Chelsea on to finding an equaliser. In a nutshell, I've always believed that it was a poor tactic to use when defending a tight lead because it often backfires when there is already a large amount of pressure present.
> 
> I think people have given saints fair credit and rightly so, but come on, that was a fucking soft for united to concede, one which I don't think would have happened if their CBS were settled.


_*Read this again for why it was a bad decision. Also, it's not a move that a manager looking to win the title should make. The pressure from Southampton ramped up once he made that change. He was basically saying you have the ball and have a better go at breaking us down. And they did. The best way to defend is to keep the midfield strong, keep the ball and don't invite pressure on. Unless you're a team who can't keep the ball against the opposition and then it's a more logical move. He's managing Manchester United now though and that move doesn't cut it here. It was a negative tactic that a negative side would make, not a side who won the league last season. Southampton weren't putting the type of pressure on our defence that warranted another defender being brought on for an attacker but once he made that move the pressure went right up. Not a coincidence. *_


Rush said:


> Spurs have a quality squad, we have a decent squad, Everton's is okay, and United's is fairly average too. Fergie overachieved with what you have, and Moyes is underachieving.


*If all 4 teams play to their potential then Utd finish ahead of all of them. I'm not denying that Fergie overachieved with us and I've never said I expect us to win the league this season with what we have but we're a top 4 side at the very minimum.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Actually I just clicked on your profile, recent posts, went straight to page 13 and there it was.

It took a whole 7 seconds with my snide internet.

What was the valid point at the time? That Everton would struggle without The Moyesiah? 

Let me know mate xx


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Irish Jet said:


> It's a retarded decision. Jones and Evans were playing superbly together, how can you then decide to change it? Move Jones to midfield and go with Smalling at CB, why break up what was clearly working? Not to mention it just sends a horrible message throughout the team, that we're holding on, rather than looking to kill it off. Southampton were absolutely playing well but we still looked dangerous. The worst subsitution was actually Nani for Giggs. Nani looked our most dangerous player throughout the game and Giggs, in that sort of game, offers next to nothing.
> 
> I don't actually want Moyes out, I was just venting yesterday, but I'm seriously concerned with his mentality. I wouldn't sack him even if we miss out on the top 4 as long as we just start to play better football. The thing I'd actually like to see us do now is experiment with our younger players, he's done well with Januzaj but that's just the start. People forget we had a terrible stretch under SAF where we were really awful, had the league have been competitive then as it is now we would have finished outside the top 5 in those years. Everyone said that was the end of the United dominance, when in reality, we were just developing the likes of Rooney and Ronaldo.
> *
> January will be huge for him too, he needs to make his mark on the squad.* Although he's played well, I still think keeping Rooney was a huge mistake.


*Did I miss the long summer he had to make his mark on the squad? This is his mark. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *If all 4 teams play to their potential then Utd finish ahead of all of them.*


stellar analysis.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Thanks.*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

On the Moyes thing, it's a transitional phase. What more to expect? United were floating due to SAF's tremendous managerial prowess in the past few seasons. Except van Persie, United really don't have any world class players left. Rooney? He can be but his head seems fucked up. Vidic? Not anymore. I'd suppose SAF picked Moyes knowing that such a patch was necessary and Moyes was the best man who could see United through the transition, whilst not spending as much as the other clubs/managers.

It would be stupid to get rid of Moyes right now, or even next season. He needs another season, at the VERY least. Let him inject his philosophy first. It wouldn't be right to expect the same dominance of the past 2 decades under SAF, especially after he retired. I think Moyes is fine for United for this post-SAF phase. If he fails miserably for 2 seasons in a row, that's when United can think of getting a new manager.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Razor King said:


> On the Moyes thing, it's a transitional phase. What more to expect? United were floating due to SAF's tremendous managerial prowess in the past few seasons. Except van Persie, United really don't have any world class players left. Rooney? He can be but his head seems fucked up. Vidic? Not anymore. I'd suppose SAF picked Moyes knowing that such a patch was necessary and Moyes was the best man who could see United through the transition, whilst not spending as much as the other clubs/managers.
> 
> It would be stupid to get rid of Moyes right now, or even next season. He needs another season, at the VERY least. Let him inject his philosophy first. It wouldn't be right to expect the same dominance of the past 2 decades under SAF, especially after he retired. I think Moyes is fine for United for this post-SAF phase. If he fails miserably for 2 seasons in a row, that's when United can think of getting a new manager.


Hi Razor King 

We're all seeing Moyes philosophy in play right now.

Set up not to get beat. When winning narrow margins in the closing stages, take off strikers for defenders. 

I put up with it for a decade. His philosophy is mega gash.

Moz x


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Who's expecting united to be dominant under moyes? I think a top four finish is the least you should expect from a side that has never been out of the prem top three. Fifth for united this season would be a disaster in so many ways, especially financially...

Oh wait it's rk, shouldn't expect any real insight. Never mind!


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*I don't think any sane United fan is calling for Moyes to be sacked right now. Anything lower than 4th isn't acceptable though and at some point you have to accept that someone isn't up to the job and cut your losses. Anything lower than 4th at the end of the season is that point. I'm all for giving Moyes a chance but 1 point at home to West Brom and Southampton on top of the very questionable decisions that he's made so far in his spell aren't exactly encouraging and would test anyone's optimism.*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



McFly said:


> Hi Razor King
> 
> We're all seeing Moyes philosophy in play right now.
> 
> Set up not to get beat. When winning narrow margins in the closing stages, take off strikers for defenders.
> 
> I put up with it for a decade. His philosophy is mega gash.
> 
> Moz x


I understand your frustration. His style of play isn't positive but at Everton, with all the budget and all, he did what he had to do. Maybe a better manager could have done better but that's irrelevant. My point is: SAF knows best, right? If SAF placed him there, he must have seen something. The fact that Moyes got the job ahead of Mourinho and much of this because of SAF indicates a lot of things. I don't suppose that Moyes is in that elite bracket of managers, but he needs time and it's his first time ever at a big club, no offense. He needs time. United needs time too--to get over this shake over, so for now, Moyes is pretty much the guy for United. If he can't deliver, he will be sacked but it's too early to be calling for his head.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

or he's just not a very good manager who doesn't have a clue what he's doing? just saying ferguson knows best is inane, because he's shown at times that he doesn't know best.

it shows that the most excited utd fans have been this season is some kid who scored 2 goals vs the worst defence in the league. he's not new to the league. he knows how the league works. he just isn't united standard. it's that plain and simple.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

"At Everton, with all the budget and all, he did what he had to do"...

But who was Martinez?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *Did I miss the long summer he had to make his mark on the squad? This is his mark. *


I'm not giving him a pass for that window, but I have to believe that he would have liked to do more, I think there were limitations and it may take the reality check we're currently getting to realise that there is some urgent action required. I think with him and Woodward both coming in at the same time, Moyes not officially coming in until July, may have held things up.

I don't want to come across like I'm defending that window though. The Fabregas stuff was a farce, the Herrera stuff was worse and the last day screamed of utter desperation. It created such a negative vibe around the club too and was so unlike anything United are accustomed to. The explanation about them achieving their primary aim of keeping Wayne Rooney made it even worse.

I don't have high hopes for January, but it cannot be worse than what happened last summer.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hi Razor King.

If Moyes couldn't get his best squad at Everton playing semi-decent football and in-fact resorted to punts to Fellaini, then how come Roberto Martinez is able to get us playing fluent passing football? 

I'll answer it for you, it's because Moyes is an average manager who sets up not to lose. Martinez loves sexy football and attacks teams whilst Fergie is a winner. x


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

No Benteke for Villa is helpful. Vlad the Impaler starts which is cool, though Eriksen is on the bench for some reason. Holtby's played well this season in the games he's appeared in though so not much of a step down from Eriksen.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> or he's just not a very good manager who doesn't have a clue what he's doing? just saying ferguson knows best is inane, because he's shown at times that he doesn't know best.
> 
> it shows that the most excited utd fans have been this season is some kid who scored 2 goals vs the worst defence in the league. he's not new to the league. he knows how the league works. he just isn't united standard. it's that plain and simple.


SAF certainly knows better than you, me, or anybody here. That's a certain.

Point is, give him time. He needs time. Judge him at the end of the season. You can't expect him to fire immediately. Whether he does or does not is pointless because you need to give him time. United don't have a squad that is better than Chelsea, City, or even Spurs, right now.




McFly said:


> Hi Razor King.
> 
> If Moyes couldn't get his best squad at Everton playing semi-decent football and in-fact resorted to punts to Fellaini, *then how come Roberto Martinez is able to get us playing fluent passing football? *
> 
> I'll answer it for you, it's because Moyes is an average manager who sets up not to lose. Martinez loves sexy football and attacks teams whilst Fergie is a winner. x


Because Martinez is a better manager, who has a better, eye-pleasing style compared to Moyes?

Wenger has the best style for any manager, anywhere in the world but that doesn't count under limitations, does it? SAF was never know for his style. He got the job done. United were always the efficient team and not the "sexy" team.

Moyes isn't an elite manager, as I said before, so that should be clear. All I'm saying is, judge him at United--not Everton--when the season ends. You can't conclude after 8 games, especially during such a huge transition.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Razor King said:


> SAF certainly knows better than you, me, or anybody here. That's a certain.
> 
> Point is, give him time. He needs time. Judge him at the end of the season. You can't expect him to fire immediately. Whether he does or does not is pointless because you need to give him time. United don't have a squad that is better than Chelsea, City, or even Spurs, right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Martinez is a better manager, who has a better, eye-pleasing style compared to Moyes?
> 
> *Wenger has the best style for any manager, anywhere in the world* but that doesn't count under limitations, does it? SAF was never know for his style. He got the job done. United were always the efficient team and not the "sexy" team.
> 
> Moyes isn't an elite manager, as I said before, so that should be clear. All I'm saying is, judge him at United--not Everton--when the season ends. You can't conclude after 8 games, especially during such a huge transition.












:banderas


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

please he ripped off wenger, where do you think tiki taka came from? the invincibles baby!!!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










:kolo1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Razor King said:


> SAF certainly knows better than you, me, or anybody here. That's a certain.
> 
> Point is, give him time. He needs time. Judge him at the end of the season. You can't expect him to fire immediately. Whether he does or does not is pointless because you need to give him time. United don't have a squad that is better than Chelsea, City, or even Spurs, right now.


oh please. that first line is absolutely rubbish. the best make mistakes. i suspect there were people in portugal who knew bebe wasn't a 9 mil player, but they would've been wrong because saf knows better than them. come on. it's painfully obvious that moyes isn't top line quality. and he isn't going to learn to become a top quality manager. he's not some 40 year old in the first couple of years of managing. he's 50, been managing for 50 years. it doesn't matter if this is his first big job, if he's good enough, he's good enough. and it's obvious that he isn't good enough.

you don't get time at top line clubs unless you show something. moyes has had a farcical summer and in 8 games has not shown an ounce of tactical nous. he's surrounded himself with people who haven't bee successful, just like him. time isn't going to change anything. he's a mediocre manager at a club way above his level of ability.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Awesome shot by whoever hit the linesman with a flare :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That was a shitty half for the most part, neither team deserved a goal from that. Great save by Guzan at the end there. Villa needing a goal will hopefully mean more space for Holtby in that no.10 spot.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> oh please. that first line is absolutely rubbish. the best make mistakes. i suspect there were people in portugal who knew bebe wasn't a 9 mil player, but they would've been wrong because saf knows better than them. come on. it's painfully obvious that moyes isn't top line quality. and he isn't going to learn to become a top quality manager. he's not some 40 year old in the first couple of years of managing. he's 50, been managing for 50 years. it doesn't matter if this is his first big job, if he's good enough, he's good enough. and it's obvious that he isn't good enough.
> 
> you don't get time at top line clubs unless you show something. moyes has had a farcical summer and in 8 games has not shown an ounce of tactical nous. he's surrounded himself with people who haven't bee successful, just like him. time isn't going to change anything. he's a mediocre manager at a club way above his level of ability.


It's not rubbish. The best make mistakes but you can't call it a mistake 8 games into the season, with an inferior squad to many of the top Prem clubs. If we're going to speak of Bebe, we may as well speak of 13 PL titles and whatnot. Also, it's not his (Moyes') fault that Ozil wanted to come home and Cesc wanted to stay. United really don't spend that sort of a money, in any case. SAF's extraordinary brilliance kept United at the top. We have to accept that. This isn't the United that had a Scholes, a Ronaldo, a Tevez, a van der Sar, a fired up Rooney, and a defensive partnership made in heaven (Vidic and Rio). After that, United still managed to nearly beat City for the title despite having a vastly inferior squad and ended up winning last season, with the addition of van Persie and Kagawa. It's down to SAF. Now, United don't have SAF, nor the squad. It's simple.

For United, success right now is top 4. It's getting difficult, with such an awful start for their standards, but it's still early. Sure, Moyes isn't going to turn into SAF, but let him complete this season first. He hasn't started well. He's started so so, but it could be worse because I just don't see United with the players. You may say that this is pretty much the same squad that won the title last season, and it is, but then again--SAF is always the factor and Moyes is no SAF. He's no Wenger. He's no Mourinho. He's no Pep. That's not even arguable. But once the decision is made and considering SAF's 26 years at United, such a transition is bound to be shaky. It won't be smooth.

At Chelsea managers don't get time. At many other clubs, these days, managers don't get time, but United is different. They come from a different tradition and who's asking for 5 seasons that SAF got? It's just 38 games, not 8 games. Whether he's good enough or not, it won't make any sense sacking him right now. United need a rebuilding. Changing manager alone won't do it, at least not now.

Having said that, are we reacting early? What's to say United will be out of the top-4? It's still early. We can't write them off.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'm writing them off. :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Why is razor mong trying to make the point that united's target is top four and not the title? No one in here saying united should win the league this season. As for judging him at the end of the season? Okay, cool. Let's not comment on anything until the season has ended, let's all become Adrien mercier bots with a complete lack of interesting opinions until then. Fucking hell.


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

razor sharp wit there


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Okay, cool. Let's not comment on anything until the season has ended, let's all become Adrien mercier bots with a complete lack of interesting opinions until then. Fucking hell.


Lol exactly this.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Great result.

Game time tomorrow.

Great win boys.

That's really good for Man U

LOL^


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

This^


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We played well yesterday, good win.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

you really just don't get it do you?

no one is going to become ferguson. that's not the point at all. the point is that david moyes is not good enough as a manager. it's not just a sudden occurrence, he just is not talented enough as a manager. it was always going to be shaky because poor manager + surrounding himself with similar staff + not improving a mostly ordinary squad put you immediately behind the eight ball.

who's to say united are different? united arent the outlier. ferguson is the outlier. it's not the early 90's where managers can be afforded time if they show something. fans are more demanding than ever. as soon as ferguson went into united he made a massive effort to change the culture for the better. what has moyes done? nothing. absolutely nothing. he has done nothing to make you go 'wow david, there's potential here.' united don't need a rebuilding. that's ridiculous. the spine is there. the money is there. the duo of incompetence, moyes and woodward, have now made it look like there needs to be a rebuild, purely through incompetence.

and no, i'm not reacting early. i was saying the same things i am now the day he came in. if it was jurgen klopp, pep, those kinds, i'd be much less harsh. those are top level managers who have shown in the past an ability to make those split second decisions to change games. moyes in 8 games has not shown that. he barely showed it in all his time at everton. a leopard doesn't change it's spots. a mediocre manager going into a top job doesn't make him better than he actually is.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

You just got Mercierd.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'm officially done with FF this season. Done.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

WOW Soldado, great goal! Go Go Spurs!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:agree: ^


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

^this


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Why is razor mong trying to make the point that united's target is top four and not the title? No one in here saying united should win the league this season. As for judging him at the end of the season? Okay, cool. Let's not comment on anything until the season has ended, let's all become Adrien mercier bots with a complete lack of interesting opinions until then. Fucking hell.


What's your point again? Except the last line--pretty nice analogy to give you credit. United were supposed to be title challengers. Right now, it doesn't look like that, so what's the next best thing? Top-4, no?

And, if you've got a new manager after 26 f'kin years, just back him for more than 8 games. That's all. If this downward spiral continues, we all know what's going to happen.




Kiz said:


> you really just don't get it do you?
> 
> no one is going to become ferguson. that's not the point at all. the point is that david moyes is not good enough as a manager. it's not just a sudden occurrence, he just is not talented enough as a manager. it was always going to be shaky because poor manager + surrounding himself with similar staff + not improving a mostly ordinary squad put you immediately behind the eight ball.
> 
> who's to say united are different? united arent the outlier. ferguson is the outlier. it's not the early 90's where managers can be afforded time if they show something. fans are more demanding than ever. as soon as ferguson went into united he made a massive effort to change the culture for the better. what has moyes done? nothing. absolutely nothing. he has done nothing to make you go 'wow david, there's potential here.' united don't need a rebuilding. that's ridiculous. the spine is there. the money is there. the duo of incompetence, moyes and woodward, have now made it look like there needs to be a rebuild, purely through incompetence.
> 
> and no, i'm not reacting early. i was saying the same things i am now the day he came in. if it was jurgen klopp, pep, those kinds, i'd be much less harsh. those are top level managers who have shown in the past an ability to make those split second decisions to change games. moyes in 8 games has not shown that. he barely showed it in all his time at everton. a leopard doesn't change it's spots. a mediocre manager going into a top job doesn't make him better than he actually is.


I don't know if we're really getting each other or we're talking of different things, with different perspectives.

You have points there and I don't think I've denied. Manchester United don't have a squad as good as Chelsea or City though. They haven't for a while now. This summer is only the issue because SAF isn't around. SAF lingered with this squad for a while, except the van Persie masterstroke, which is a once in a lifetime deal for anybody. Moyes didn't have the best of summers. I admit that. He did get that physical CM United fans were crying for and that physical CM is apparently not performing well. The mistake was keeping Rooney, although I doubt anybody would buy him. With all the mess, Rooney should have been shipped out and United should have brought in a top-quality replacement or a CM. They already have Kagawa for that #10 spot.

Long story cut short, so what do you want United to do now? Sack him right now? After 8 games? I don't think it would be wise, at this point and that's all I'm saying. He deserves a season at the very least. He may not change his spots, which I'm not denying, but you can't just sack him right now. Hence, instead of fussing over--just give him time and if it doesn't work out, get rid of him. And as you indicated, United are the biggest club in England, so it's not much of a big deal.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What a great advert for the Premier League!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

why would i want utd to sack moyes if i think he's doing a bad job?


----------



## Goku

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

this match!

?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That's not the point. If Moyes isn't the guy for United, and speaking from a complete neutral perspective, is sacking him the solution? That was the original point. It's 8 games. 30 more to go and he deserves those 30 games. That's all.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

no because they have to stick with their decision. that doesn't make it the right one.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

You don't deserve anything if you're not performing the job as expected.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> no because they have to stick with their decision. that doesn't make it the right one.


Aha. And that was the entire thing. He may be right or may not be right, but you just need to give him time and you have to allow him that liberty after hiring him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

no that wasn't the entire thing.

moyes is not good enough. there is may or may not. giving him time indicates that he will become better with time. the only reason he will be given time is because he's ferguson's boy and utd don't want to look like a club that sacks their manager on a whim.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> WOW Soldado, great goal! Go Go Spurs!





McFly said:


> :agree: ^





Kiz said:


> ^this





WOOLCOCK said:


> What a great advert for the Premier League!





Hohenheim of Light said:


> this match!
> 
> ?


I agree as well with what you all have said.

activating agreeing unit

beep


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Rk, the point is that everyone thinks top four would be good for moyes, yet you're acting like people are slagging him off for behind in the title race. Even based on results people aren't saying united can't make the top four, but it's moyes' tactics that people are questioning more than anything. His ten years at Everton PLUS his last eight games which suggest that HE doesn't have the nous to bring in at least 2 ppp over the next 30 league games so united can make the top four. As an experienced manager you don't suddenly become capable of making good decisions just because you've gained a better job. Moyes is a footballing dinosaur, a negative berk who would rather settle for the safety of a point over a defeat, a manager who lacks the ability to unlock big teams away from home. What's glaringly obvious is that you don't really know much about moyes' abilities and have put stock in the media glofication of him being more than just competent.

Also, fairly sure most people said he deserved the whole season...


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I wanted Villa to win  . Spurs definitely top four contenders now!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Nothing wrong with sacking managers all the time, works for us :banderas


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Tottenham won. Great win boys!



































:side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

engaging stating the obvious unit

beep

That was a good game. Beep. Soldado had a great goal. beep.

As Chelsea fan, I have mixed... Fe-elings about Tottenham Hotspur winning. Pleasure unit was activated during their game, but FOOTY.BOT2000 was built to support chelsea

beep

engaging confusion unit

shutting down to conserve power


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Rk, the point is that everyone thinks top four would be good for moyes, yet you're acting like people are slagging him off for behind in the title race. Even based on results people aren't saying united can't make the top four, but it's moyes' tactics that people are questioning more than anything. His ten years at Everton PLUS his last eight games which suggest that HE doesn't have the nous to bring in at least 2 ppp over the next 30 league games so united can make the top four. As an experienced manager you don't suddenly become capable of making good decisions just because you've gained a better job. Moyes is a footballing dinosaur, a negative berk who would rather settle for the safety of a point over a defeat, a manager who lacks the ability to unlock big teams away from home. What's glaringly obvious is that you don't really know much about moyes' abilities and have put stock in the media glofication of him being more than just competent.
> 
> Also, fairly sure most people said he deserved the whole season...


We all know how Moyes is, how he sets his team up and everything. Let's really not get into assumptions.

@ last line That's the thing. These are his first 8 games in charge of a big club. It hasn't been good. Top-4 is on. A title challenge too, but okay--let's not give Moyes that much credit. It's way too early to decide anything. We are at the top of the table. Likewise, it's way too early to say anything. So, if United get into the top-4, sacking Moyes would again be "postponed" depending on his performance next season. So just cut the fuss and accept him, and see what he does this season. He's not a permanent figure at ManU and if you've hired him, just back him.

And, I didn't quote you saying that you said anything otherwise; just saw the state around United supporters and chipped in.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Don't ask me, I'm just a robot.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Dreadful first half by both teams that was frankly boring as fuck. We were much better in the second, played higher up the pitch and in their half. Paulinho and Sandro is the double pivot I've wanted all season and they've got the perfect balance to be successful. Having them in there allowed us to run the show and once the second goal went in it was easy from there. Really nice goal too, Soldado needed that for his confidence. Townsend's a revelation, how are we going to fit him, Eriksen, Lamela, Siggy etc all in the same team? Great problem to have though. Credit to Villa for their pressing which was tremendous, though it was clear they were all out of puff in the last ten minutes or so. Benteke being on makes them much more of a threat, if they lose him in the summer it'll be a huge blow.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> I agree as well with what you all have said.
> 
> activating agreeing unit
> 
> beep





ReDREDD said:


> engaging stating the obvious unit
> 
> beep
> 
> That was a good game. Beep. Soldado had a great goal. beep.
> 
> As Chelsea fan, I have mixed... Fe-elings about Tottenham Hotspur winning. Pleasure unit was activated during their game, but FOOTY.BOT2000 was built to support chelsea
> 
> beep
> 
> engaging confusion unit
> 
> shutting down to conserve power


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Razor King said:


> We all know how Moyes is, how he sets his team up and everything. Let's really not get into assumptions.
> 
> @ last line That's the thing. These are his first 8 games in charge of a big club. It hasn't been good. Top-4 is on. A title challenge too, but okay--let's not give Moyes that much credit. It's way too early to decide anything. We are at the top of the table. Likewise, it's way too early to say anything. So, if United get into the top-4, sacking Moyes would again be "postponed" depending on his performance next season. So just cut the fuss and accept him, and see what he does this season. He's not a permanent figure at ManU and if you've hired him, just back him.
> 
> And, I didn't quote you saying that you said anything otherwise; just saw the state around United supporters and chipped in.


So you say that you know how moyes sets his sides up, yet believe he's capable of achieving 2 ppp over the next 30 games? Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggghhhhhhttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for you highlighting the opinions of the united fans, the majority of them shared the same opinion as me, you dip shit! You've just badly interpreted the scenario really. When knee jerk bed wetters such as Irish jet manage to admit that moyes deserves the whole season then I'm really not sure where all these wf united fans are who want him gone ASAP?

Basically you've stormed in here with your contrary opinion that you believe is so eloquent, despite the fact that you haven't got the feintest fucking clue as to what is actually being discussed due to your ever present inept comprehension skills.

In a nutshell, moyes has been shit so far, people can only judge him on that. Meanwhile there is significant evidence to suggest that he doesn't have the know how to turn it around. People just doubt him, which is fair enough if you have any fucking clue about him as a manager. That's it, #moyesout is not the subject. Jesus you're clueless.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Moyes could very easily turn it around

unfortunately though, his record, and history, say otherwise

nobody knows Moyes better than Mozza in this thread. And we're all read his thoughts on the matter

I mean yesterday, bloody hell. Youre managing fucking manchester united, youre at home at old trafford, and you make 3 fucking defensive changes when youre only 1-0 up?

fuck off with that shit. 

You know why people are calling manchester united a midtable club? Its not just because of position btw, its because Moyes is playing them like a midtable club. Moyes is treating manchester united like its just a midtable club. And if he continues to do so, that is what they will be

no killer instinct. no balls. no ambition

Instead of firing up the fans and saying no cup is unwinnable, he basically admitted they are fucked in the champions league

fuck off with that bullshit, fergie had the same squad and dragged them kicking and screaming to deep into the CL against some of the best clubs on earth. dont bring the team down just because youre a fucking loser moyes


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

@ Dark Andre

Yadda, yadda... Just argue with yourself, man--with the way you're interpreting the whole thing your own way. "I know this, you don't know this," and all the shit.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

No, hes using historical precedence and actual knowledge


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

And with that rk finally realised what we all already knew...that he's completely out of his depth talking about football unless it's on a mercierbot level...and the crowd roared as another mong was sent packing so as to not spoil this otherwise fantastic thread for future generations. Long live those noble jesters razor king, bubzeh, gunner, resurrection, dream chord et al.

Fin.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The only thing I didn't understand about Razor's post was why he kept talking about sacking Moyes.....When no one in this thread said he should be sacked after 8 games. Everyone is in agreement than he should at least be there to the end of the season.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Exactly cgs...you know you're fucked when even the solider one can point out gaping holes in your logic.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I don't know what's so complex here. Did I say Moyes is the right man? No. Did I say he was the next Great One of Football Management? No. It's just a matter of opening eyes and owning up to a decision and giving the man some time, which wasn't pointing to anybody specifically. I don't think I've said that everybody wants him out either. It was pointing to an unrest and the fact that there is a possibility of Moyes turning it around.

More than Moyes being the right man, the argument was that he needed time. It was an opinion and you clearly seem to have suspended all of your common sense to form some argument. My take on the subject was SAF picked Moyes, so he must have seen something; hence, he deserves time. I don't know how it got from something so simple, an opinion, to the way you're walking around with your elitist, snobbish mentality. Just take a breather... This is just a discussion...


@ CGS

I just said he needed time. 8 games is too short of time to JUDGE him. And despite all the discontent, he needed time. Nobody was talking about sacking him, yes--but with all the negativity around Moyes and how Mozza was commenting, the entire thing of writing off Moyes as useless and such brought the sacking thing. It's not whether so and so is right or wrong. I wasn't even commenting on any particular person, but with the result yesterday and everything, I still believe this is a difficult phase for United after SAF and Moyes deserves time and patience. That's all.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I think he should be sacked. But then again I am a Newcastle fan. If it were up to me he'd have been sacked after the defeat to Singha All Stars in pre-season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

he does need time

but i think what we're arguing is that Moyes's historical record works against him. this is basically how hes always managed


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Redead, and I agree with that! But has he tangibly failed at United yet? That's the thing nah. His historical record of playing negative football is for all to see and I agreed to that as well as his managerial inferiority, even in comparison to Martinez. This whole thing stemmed from nothing really... United have started terribly for their standards and everybody is blaming Moyes, which maybe true but I also don't see much in their squad now that SAF has retired, especially in comparison to Chelsea and City. So all it was--it was an opinion that Moyes needs time. And that escalated into this whole useless series of arguments... Sigh..


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

i dont see anyone really disagreeing with the idea that he needs time

this isnt twitter where people want a guy sacked every time he sneezes and doesnt use a handkerchief


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Razor King said:


> That's not the point. If Moyes isn't the guy for United, and speaking from a complete neutral perspective, is sacking him the solution? That was the original point. It's 8 games. 30 more to go and he deserves those 30 games. That's all.


THIS, THIS RIGHT HERE is what I'm talking about. No one wanted him sacked, but now you say you never accused anyone of that...so why did you even raise the point during an argument when everyone agreed he needed the whole season long before you entered the thread? It's just so random and out of place and suggests that you're tying yourself in knots with your baffling arguments.

Yes I'm a snob, I've earned the right to be one. Get over it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Moyes deserves all the time he wants.

I'm enjoying being above the champions :moyes2 :moyes2 :moyes2 :moyes2 :moyes2


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> you do realise your biggest league challenge so far has been spurs
> 
> at home
> 
> where you won 1-0


HAHAHAHA.

Didn't win by enough now, huh? With several key players (Podolski, Arteta, Rosicky, Sagna) hurt that day and before the arrival of one of the very best playmakers in the world.

Fuck off.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

@ Dark Andre

Hahahahahaha... You're quoting a part from my argument with Kiz specifically to prove a point that doesn't even exist! Kiz had his perspective of Moyes and I just tried to cut the long story, so we could move out of the argument. It was a bottomline question, so we could finish with since Kiz was adamant against Moyes managing a club of United's stature and I believed Moyes has SAF's retirement and all working against his favor too. And, what option does one have, if he's already in? Either sack him or back him. Ta-da!

And, these arguments will never be resolved because its all opinion. How difficult is that? I was arguing with Kiz. Mozza was informing me of his dislike for Moyes and his style, and boom! You pick something in the middle and tie the knot there. Jeez...

Just roll over, buddy. It happened. It's over. It's not going to alter anything. My Lord, just take it easy. And are you a snob or a sob?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

razor king, whats your point


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Redead, I'll make it simple. I just posted my opinion that Moyes needs time, perhaps even 2 seasons and SAF's retirement and this transitional phase and everything is also working against him. If he doesn't perform by the end of the season, that's when the verdict should be delivered. Whether anybody likes it or not, he's got the job so just wait and watch.

I dislike ManU and my Lord, I just spent like 2 hours arguing over f'kin Moyes and van Persie FC. That too in favor of Moyes!


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Rk, it's there in plain writing. You were arguing against moyes being sacked when no one argued for it. That's quite clear.

The back him or sack him mentality is stupid as well. There is room for criticism even when a manager isn't in danger of losing his job, it's part and parcel of football. I highly doubt united fans will go to the next ot game with the mentality of "I hope this ginger cretin fails!", they will back him, but there's always room for criticism and it's to be expected at a job like united.

Jesus it's like you're in another dimension while the rest of us are having a logical discussion.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I now want Moyes out so people in here never argue as to his ability ever again. Fecking hell.

It's 8 games in, but he's displaying a worrying ability to not alter his style at Everton with United. This becomes a problem because the paradigm has shifted at United, with all due respect to Everton his style initially suited them. It made them a solid unit and allowed them to be tough to beat which saw them progressively rise up the table. However it became clear that Moyes' philosophy could only take them so far, and at United the same conservative tendancies will attract more stinging criticism because it indicates a desire to not lose instead of seeking to actively win the game. The additional pressures of managing a team regularly challenging for the title and with a larger budget to bring in greater qualities of players than Moyes was afforded at Everton further complicates the issue of him replicating his managerial style at United.

Who knows in football? Maybe he'll strike gold, a series of youth gems will flourish, Woodward will pull his finger out of his arse and stop displaying the business acumen of Del Trotter and United will prosper. Or maybe Moyes will display the same traits at United which drew criticism at Everton and perhaps he won't be afforded the same longevity because the expectations are so much greater at United.

The point being, Moyes is under pressure because he simply won't be afforded the same tenure at United if he consistently underperforms. The financial implications of perceived failure are too great for the club to bear, and given his start so far it would appear many people's pereptions that Moyes would be unable to replicate the same success Ferguson achieved with a very ordinary squad compared to years past may be coming to fruition. Honestly, what are we even arguing here? Everyone seems to be in agreement that Moyes deserves a full season, however anything past that cannot be guaranteed until the League finishes in May whereby his efforts will be judged based on the expectations associated of Man Utd, not Everton and that is where the distinction lies.

B'jesus.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Andre, if you're so unsatisfied with a manager and you think--due to historical evidence--that he can do no better, what would you do? That's all I asked. Mozza and Kiz were of the opinion that Moyes was the wrong guy and he won't succeed at United. I was arguing with them. That's where this came from. One thing leads to the other. I just think you're looking at it in isolation. Perhaps, I might have gone a bit too much with the sacking bit. Perhaps. If you say so, but it was just part of the argument. It wasn't a random post, "Don't sack Moyes!" It was just out of all the unrest and uneasiness Moyes' run is bringing.


Edit:

With all the Moyes needs time shit, there were arguments that in football these days, managers don't get much time, and how would you frame such a comment? It's just arguing and one thing leading to the other.

Don't know why it's so mind boggling.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Exactly cgs...you know you're fucked when even the solider one can point out gaping holes in your logic.


Not sure if compliment :kolo1 or insult :kolo2



Razor King said:


> @ CGS
> 
> I just said he needed time. 8 games is too short of time to JUDGE him. And despite all the discontent, he needed time. Nobody was talking about sacking him, yes--but with all the negativity around Moyes and how Mozza was commenting, the entire thing of writing off Moyes as useless and such brought the sacking thing. It's not whether so and so is right or wrong. I wasn't even commenting on any particular person, but with the result yesterday and everything, I still believe this is a difficult phase for United after SAF and Moyes deserves time and patience. That's all.


To be fair he has to also be judge on the uneventful Summer United had where they didn't make any movement until deadline day despite needing it badly. Managers are always gonna get criticized though, it's all well and good saying "wait till the end of the year" but if we can judge players quite early on why not managers too? No one is even saying he should be sacked or whatever so your arguing for nothing really.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Dreadful first half by both teams that was frankly boring as fuck. We were much better in the second, played higher up the pitch and in their half. Paulinho and Sandro is the double pivot I've wanted all season and they've got the perfect balance to be successful. Having them in there allowed us to run the show and once the second goal went in it was easy from there. Really nice goal too, Soldado needed that for his confidence. Townsend's a revelation, how are we going to fit him, Eriksen, Lamela, Siggy etc all in the same team? Great problem to have though. Credit to Villa for their pressing which was tremendous, though it was clear they were all out of puff in the last ten minutes or so. Benteke being on makes them much more of a threat, if they lose him in the summer it'll be a huge blow.


*They're still missing some in that attacking 3 who can give Soldado regular high quality service in the box. I feel bad for Soldado. Give him the ball in the box and he'll score goals. Spurs haven't given him the ball in the box anywhere near enough so he's looked a dissapointment. The goal today is exactly what he's capable of when you give him the ball in the box. Townsend I'm a massive fan of but he seems to create more openings for himself than Soldado. Eriksen is quality but I haven't seen enough of him in the league with Soldado. Yet. Dissapointed he didn't play today. Is there a reason Lamela still isn't starting in the league? Besides because he was dog shit when he has played? Gylfi is good but doesn't create enough chances either. Lennon's final ball can be lacking sometimes but he's usually looking to feed the ball into the striker more often that Gylfi and Townsend at least. Chadli hasn't looked very good yet either. Honestly, I'd play Paulinho further forward because he seems most like linking up effectively with Soldado rather than just with himself when he gets forward and play Dembele with Sandro and Townsend and Lennon either side. Or Eriksen. 

I've read all of RK's posts and I'm not really sure what he's arguing. It's like he's seeing posts that don't exist and making up debates to have with himself. Nobody is calling for Moyes to be sacked after 8 games. The pretty unanimous feeling here is he deserves a full season. I'm sorry but no manager should get 2 years if they're failing. Not in the modern game. It's not like this is Moyes' first job either. There's precedence that has been set by him at Everton and really nothing to suggest that he's capable of getting this team to meet their goals. Quite frankly he hasn't done anything to suggest otherwise so far and his tactics yesterday cost us the match and were entirely his fault and the same type of tactics that he employed at Everton showing that he obviously hasn't changed anything despite now managing a totally different club with totally different aims and expectations. Holding out for 1-0 wins at home to Southampton's might have cut it at Everton for as long as it did but i doesn't here at Utd.


Mozza, why did Moyes ban Kendall from the training ground at Everton btw?*


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Now that I've seen Moyes's United, I really wish he would have signed CUNThiago AlCUNTera. Would have loved to see that little ****** fall into oblivion.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Moyes deemed him not good enough. In Moyes we trust!!


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Ugh, this Moyes thing has really gotten irritating now...


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What would I do in that situation where I don't rate a manager? Okay, let's use hughton as an example. I detest the football being played under him, I couldn't stand our approach to games last season where we kept playing for draws, but should he have been sacked and should he be sacked now? No. He kept us up last season on a limited budget and that was a reasonable job done in spite of alienation of certain players as well as a tactical overhaul that was'nt needed. This season however he has a relatively great budget, so he has until the end of this season to get things right IMO. The same applies to moyes for me, but he hasn't been afforded that budget yet. Hughton's sacking would/would be justified with relegation, same as moyes' sacking would be justified with a fifth or lower place finish. I've never rated moye much at all and I certainly don't think he should be in the united job, but once you see someone in a job you have to say they reserve one season with good relative financial backing. That doesn't mean that criticism should be exempt though. Again, no one is saying he should be sacked, even his biggest critics, so this is all pointless.



Razor King said:


> At Chelsea managers don't get time. At many other clubs, these days, managers don't get time, but United is different. They come from a different tradition and who's asking for 5 seasons that SAF got? It's just 38 games, not 8 games. Whether he's good enough or not, it won't make any sense sacking him right now. United need a rebuilding. Changing manager alone won't do it, at least not bow.


...and again here. Kiz never said jack shit about moyes being sacked, just that a set in his ways dinosaur manager is unlikely to adapt. Why you brought up the point that sacking would be a bad idea during that conversation is perplexing to say the least. It's almost as if you believe criticism automatically equals "he should be sacked" which is random as fuck. Unbelievable scenes on wf!


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That's fine, Andre. Let's drop this now. It's ran its course and has become really monotonous.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Razor King said:


> That's fine, Andre. Let's drop this now. It's ran its course and has become really monotonous.


Gets monotonous when it has been proven that you're talking complete and utter dogs eggs is what you're saying obviously. Don't worry, mercierbot should be here to keep you company very soon


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *
> Mozza, why did Moyes ban Kendall from the training ground at Everton btw?*


Not entirely sure mate. Howard Kendall did an interview not long Martinez got the job and said this:



> ‘I’ve not had a conversation with him (Martinez) yet, but I’ve had contact. The previous manager (David Moyes) never wanted any association with me because he wanted to do it himself. No problem, I accept that. The current manager has invited me to the training ground and I’d love to go.’


I assume it's just a bit of an ego thing. Everything was about Moyes when he was at Everton, yer know? 'Everton are punching above their weight and Everton would be relegated if he left/when he left' was getting thrown around by some of the pundits.

Also, since Kendall retired from management, he began to hit the ale quite hard. When Moyes took over at Everton he tried to breath test the players on a Monday. So having an alchie around the ground could have been a bad influence on the players.

End of the day, Kendall is our greatest living manager who won us leagues titles, a European cup and an F.A Cup. To be frozen out by 'him' is an utter disgrace.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*






Andre pls


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Andre, if that makes you comfortable. Or else, arguing about the same useless thing about somebody and wasting time... Yes, depending on how you feel, it's up to you.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Synaesthesia said:


> Andre pls


You made me feel bad about my actions 



Razor King said:


> Andre, if that makes you comfortable. Or else, arguing about the same useless thing about somebody and wasting time... Yes, depending on how you feel, it's up to you.


Okay, guilt's over. It felt damn good :vince


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What felt good? The oooohhh so monotonous debate? Or, the ooooooo, "I just spent my time on a useless f'kin debate!" 

The second one applies to me, btw.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Highlighting how much of a useless gump you are felt good. What would be even better is if Joel or Seabs could create a spacca thread for the likes of you and mercierbot, maybe gunner as well. Could call it the kids table, would be an apt name based on your level of discussion. Would finally help wagg to realise his dream of being a mod too.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Gave you too much respect. Tsk tsk

Seem like a slow dough who simply can't get to the humor AND is stuck in one hole.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Andre Staph


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Just catching up.

The Gerrard/Lampard debate doesn't look so bad now, eh? :banderas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Does anybody else watch YT videos of players who have left their teams and just get a load of feels flooding back?

Watching Tim Cahill videos and it breaks my heart knowing we never won a cup with him. If anybody deserved it, it was him.






Although his body was beginning to go on him and he wasn't having the same influence as he had in his early days, knowing he was leaving felt like I had just been dumped.

I started going to Everton away games properly with my mates back in 2004 when he first joined and he gave me some of the best memories of my life, not just that season but the following 7. 

I miss the sexy bastard.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



McFly said:


> Does anybody else watch YT videos of players who have left their teams and just get a load of feels flooding back?


Xabi :jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Gary Oak said:


> Xabi :jose












Anytime I see Mikel Arteta wear an Arsenal shirt, I die a little inside. 

K'OFF GOD OF CUNT!


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:jose






:jose every single time.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

FUCK OFF MENTIONING XABI :jose I can't deal with all them feels right now


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

i miss didier


dont really care about anyone else

even robben, i got nothin

Although it does kill me that we never truly replaced Ballack or Makelele


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'd like to talk about moyes, not enough talk of him imo :moyes2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

you know whos underrated

that januzaj guy

why is nobody ever talking about him


----------



## Daiko

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> :jose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jose every single time.


:jose :jose



CGS said:


> FUCK OFF MENTIONING XABI :jose I can't deal with all them feels right now


:jose


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> you know whos underrated
> 
> that januzaj guy
> 
> why is nobody ever talking about him


Yeah really underrated, up there with the likes of Fredrico Macheda and all of the amazing Unted youngsters that we've seen over the past few years (so many I can't even list them all).


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Was watching Ballack's goals for Chelsea the other day and it just made me upset, because even though we didn't get the best Michael Ballack of his career, he was still one of my favourite players (before joining Chelsea). I backed Germany in 06 and 08 because of him. My heart broke for him at the end of Euro 2008. Lose League Cup Final, lose Premier League on last day, lose CL final and then lose Euro final. Michael did not deserve that! :jose


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

















Solskjaer's goal at Charlton after that near two year injury absence is still one of my favourite United moments of the past few years.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We had a player called Thierry Henry that I kind of liked.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



GOD of CUNT said:


> We had a player called Thierry Henry that I kind of liked.


What position did he play mate?

I'll keep an eye out for him.


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I spend my free time watching Henning Berg compilations but I haven't yet got my emotions in check to watch a Raimond Van Der Gouw one.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*






GOAT.






:banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



McFly said:


> What position did he play mate?
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for him.


I hear he dabbled in Handball as well.



Vader said:


> I spend my free time watching Henning Berg compilations but I haven't yet got my emotions in check to watch a Raimond Van Der Gouw one.


Oh man, remember the 99/00 away match at Arsenal when Van Der Gouw went off near the end and a rookie keeper was brought on? Christ my heart skipped a beat or ten that day.



I remember Robert stripping to his underwear on his final appearance for Newcastle. Brave man to attempt that in any Geordie climate.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*






BETTER THAN PORN


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> Was watching Ballack's goals for Chelsea the other day and it just made me upset, because even though we didn't get the best Michael Ballack of his career, he was still one of my favourite players (before joining Chelsea). I backed Germany in 06 and 08 because of him. My heart broke for him at the end of Euro 2008. Lose League Cup Final, lose Premier League on last day, lose CL final and then lose Euro final. Michael did not deserve that! :jose


that year killed me

michael, and the teams i supported, came second in EVERY SINGLE FUCKING CUP


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Who was that keeper? I want to say Pilkington but he might have been a few years earlier.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*






Never forget.


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Nick Culkin, Woolcock. McCauley's more talented, less heroin-y brother.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










You could argue that we still haven't replaced the big guy since he left.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I thought there was too many feels in that Hyypia video, and then I saw both Sami and Xabi... :jose :jose


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

dennis bergkamp because he was too fucking good and i don't even support arsenal.

oh and owen hargreaves



:banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Djemba x2 and that one game pogba played.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



McFly said:


> What position did he play mate?
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for him.


Played out left for a bit, then Wenger got on the trombone to Alan Hansen and learned that every player that plays wide left is either shit or doesn't want to be there, so iirc he shifted him to right back (so presumably the guy was a failed centre half as well). 

I think he's in Hollywood now. Might've been in that I Am Legend shit where he thought he found a cure for cancer when in actual fact he just managed to turn everybody into Danny Mills.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Keith Gillespie.

Though I was in the fourball in front of his the other week and he was smoking his brains out the whole way around the course, so at least he has made something of his life.


----------



## Curry

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Always Didier





And even though he never played for Chelsea - Ibrahimovic compilations are always ridiculous.
One of my favourite videos on Youtube -


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*






I know it's mostly lower league and maybe not quite on the same level but for me it's Darren Huckerby who basically carried us as a team for a good five years. I remember getting him on loan and being more excited about the arrival of Crouch at the same time, but fuck me did Crouch pale in comparison during Huckerby's impact. The type of player who would put you on the edge of your seat, watching him was like Roy of the Rover's stuff most weeks. During his entire spell at the club we had an average team at best, so we completely relied on him for any type of creativity. The one main tactic was defend deep before playing the long diagonal ball to Hucks on the left who would then take on four or five players before creating a chance or having a shot on goal. Otherwise he would come deep into our half and run at players like a fright train that was late heading towards its destination. The combination of raw pace, quality direct dribbling, precision crossing from deep areas and a relentless confidence made him unplayable for most defenders. Yes he wasn't the best finisher, more of a scorer of great goals than a great goal scorer, but he still had a good record for a player who played 90% or more of his games on the left wing for us. What stood out more was his assist rate and general ability to create chances out of nothing. Often a grossly underrated player who you couldn't truly appreciate without watching him week in week out instead of lazily relying on stats.

I will never forgive Glenn Rodent for what he did to Hucks. Rodent knew that Huckerby was Norwich fans' symbol of the club and that he meant more to us than basically anything during that time. So what did he do when he decided that he didn't want him at the club anymore because he'd rather have less outspoken players who he could control without having his horrendously inept club destroying decisions questioned? He released him a couple of days after the final game of the season in 2008 without even letting the fans give him a proper send off. Dion Dublin was allowed one on the last day at Hillsborough when he was subbed off in his retirement match, yet Huckerby, the club legend, was ushered out of the door without so much as the merest glorification. That was a huge middle finger to Huckerby as well as the fans, as well as the beginning of the end for Mr "I don't remember your tenure as England manager" (yeah, he actually said that to a critical fan at an AGM, the arrogant cunt). Meanwhile Roeder bleated on about not needing Huckerby and that there would be "new heroes". Yeah, that worked out well, we were relegated the next season to league one fpalm

I don't want to end this on a sour note so I'll say this...one of the best moments of my adolescent life, and this may seem sad but I couldn't give a fuck, was traveling up to Carra Rud in the West Norfolk Canaries mini bus for the Boxing Day game with Forest in 2003. We had been told for the previous week that a deal to sign Hucks on a permanent transfer wasn't financially viable, by the club and Hucks' scumbag agent. Yet rumours started running rampant on Radio Norfolk and among us Lynnett numptys riding up to Norwich in a biscuit tin on wheels that Huckerby was at the ground and a deal had been struck. So after hitting the pubs we entered Carra about 10 minutes before kick off to see a beaming Delia present Hucks as our new signing on the sacred turf. At that moment, even in my half cut state, I knew we would win the league and gain promotion. It was such a fantastic feeling. The fact that Hucks took a huge wage cut to join says a lot about the man, the admiration he had for the club (which quickly became a genuine love) and the connection he had with the supporters. 

Unfortunately the next five years didn't fulfill their promise as Worthington lost the plot, Neil Doncaster sold our want away stars for peanuts while the board fucked about by bringing in a succession of gormless twats such as Grant and the aforementioned Rodent, the latter two who were both woefully out of their depth as coaches and filled our squad with inadequate jocks (Grant) and millions of loan signings (Roeder)...but Huckerby made it worth tolerating all of those frustrating issues by staying loyal despite interest from Liverpool and Celtic in the earlier years, and then with his shining individual performances that brought true excitement to us fans. It's thrilling players like that who make you become a fan of the game in the first place while later on reminding you while you stay for more despite all of the shit the game can throw at you. A true legend.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*






^^GOAT

#6&#4&#1 :homer


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The best Zola goal was the cheeky flick from the corner against us in the FA cup replay back in 2002. I always wondered if he tried it in training against Rob Green years later when Zola managed him at west Ham :lol


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



McFly said:


> Does anybody else watch YT videos of players who have left their teams and just get a load of feels flooding back?
> 
> Watching Tim Cahill videos and it breaks my heart knowing we never won a cup with him. If anybody deserved it, it was him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although his body was beginning to go on him and he wasn't having the same influence as he had in his early days, knowing he was leaving felt like I had just been dumped.
> 
> I started going to Everton away games properly with my mates back in 2004 when he first joined and he gave me some of the best memories of my life, not just that season but the following 7.
> 
> I miss the sexy bastard.


Watch Aussie games and you can continue to see him never win anything. Not even games.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I think he said he did try it many times in training (when he managed WHU and Green was there), Andre :lol

Zola was such a little magician. A gentleman as well. I think Drogba and Lampard have passed him in the greatest ever Chelsea player ranking, but he will always be the most special in my eyes as he was building his legacy whilst I was a young lad.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

zola was something else. guy could create something out of nothing, and thats just as a sub

the greatest shame of all, is he never got to work with Roman's Chelsea. because Zola was genuinely special. hell of a magician, even at that age


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

nothing gets the blood pumping quicker than a dunney own goal package


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

You guys are silly. You wonder why Arsenal are loud and pompous now after eight matchdays? It's been the years of beatings from the media, supporters, and the other big clubs. It's been Arsenalol, 8 trophy-less seasons, Arsene's out of touch, cheap, blah blah.

And now, the club is performing admirably and you admonish Arsenal supporting for being hopeful? For being enthusiastic? Product of the abuse. It's par for the course of the human mind. When the victim is being tormented several times over by the bully, he will cherish the moment when he conquers the bully. Right now, Arsenal supporters are no longer being bullied, and living up the moment. 

Not saying we're winning the Prem, but clearly we have a squad good enough to be in the conversation. We'll see what happens.

But until then, I'll just enjoy what Aaron Ramsey is doing. Which is being one of the best midfielder in the Prem right now. :kobe3

5 Goals (3rd overall in the Prem)
3 assists (2nd)
5 tackles per match (1st)
70 passes per match with a 87% accuracy rate

I know Americans love stats more than Europeans, but there is another adage we love. Ball don't lie. And right now, Ramsey is putting his dick all over the ball and just doing magic with it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Americans are weird.


----------



## CGS

Mikey Damage said:


> I know Americans love stats more than Europeans, but there is another adage we love. Ball don't lie. And right now, Ramsey is putting his dick all over the ball and just doing magic with it.


Alex approves of this statement


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Mikey Damage said:


> And now, the club is performing admirably and you admonish Arsenal supporting for being hopeful? For being enthusiastic? Product of the abuse. It's par for the course of the human mind.


The ReDredds of this world either aren't sophisticated enough to comprehend this or playing the bully to Arsenal is just such a fundamental component to their general satisfaction that they refuse to release their death grip on the component, no matter what their eyes are seeing.

Both scenarios are quite sad for the Hyenas.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Vader said:


> Americans are weird.


true dat.

right MIKEY? 8*D

how long is Flamini out for?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BrickHouse said:


> The ReDredds of this world either aren't sophisticated enough to comprehend this or playing the bully to Arsenal is just such a fundamental component to their general satisfaction that they refuse to release their death grip on the component, no matter what their eyes are seeing.
> 
> Both scenarios are quite sad for the Hyenas.


your tears will be so sweet when it all comes crashing down

so sweet and delicious


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

trust arsenal fans to get ahead of themselves.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

apparently the Times are reporting we're likely to make a bid for Luke Shaw in january, certainly a better choice than Buttner :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> apparently the Times are reporting we're likely to make a bid for Luke Shaw in january, certainly a better choice than Buttner :side:


Shaw leaving Southampton for United would show a lack of CL ambitions on his part. :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BkB Hulk said:


> Shaw leaving Southampton for United would show a lack of CL ambitions on his part. :brodgers


:terry
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
enaldo




this may explain the interest in a left back



> It really does seem that Patrice Evra's time at Manchester United is coming to an end. Whilst finding himself amidst a new controversy in France regarding the national team , Patrice Evra has let something slip that could start worrying a few Manchester United fans around the globe.
> 
> Yesterday morning, a rather candid interview of Patrice Evra was aired on Téléfoot, one of France's more important football related TV shows. The Manchester United vice-captain, in what starts as a rather platonic conversation about Frank Ribéry, finds himself attacking various members of the French press regarding what they have said about him in the past, including ex-France left back Bixente Lizarazu who now works for L'Equipe, RTL and TF1 (the channel that airs Téléfoot on a Sunday morning).
> 
> Whereas now the entire French press is up in arms about what has been said, it is what Patrice Evra briefly mentions at the very end of the interview that interests us the most.
> 
> After a 17 minute rant, the France left-back was asked as a final question whether or not he was worried that he still hasn't signed a new contract with Manchester United (his current deal expires in June 2014). Here is the translated transcript of the last 30 seconds of the video:
> 
> “Your contract expires in June 2014. Does this bother you?"
> 
> "No, not at all. It's personal. It's not Manchester (United) that don't want me to sign a new contract. This whole thing is personal. Manchester United's dream is that I finish my career there, but this is something personal."
> 
> "You can't say anything else on the matter?"
> 
> "No."
> 
> Rather interestingly, last Thursday, Le10 Sport wrote a rather lengthy article on the matter and stated Ferguson's departure as the reason behind Patrice Evra's hesitancy at signing a new contract as well as linking him with Paris Saint-Germain and Monaco.
> 
> If it is indeed Patrice Evra that is reluctant to sign a new contract with Manchester United and not the other way round, then the club has a new dilemma on its hands. With the ongoing saga surrounding Manchester United's interest with Leighton Baines, it seems that the Premier League champions have already thought ahead. Having both Leighton Baines and Patrice Evra at the club would probably cause a few problems, but if Evra is indeed seeking an exit from Old Trafford at the end of his contract, a move for Baines could be on the agenda next summer.
> 
> Another option is Luke Shaw. The Times, less than 24 hours after Evra's interview (coincidence, we don't think so...), have linked the Manchester-based club with a move for the Southampton youngster as early as January.
> 
> Interestingly, this was the first time that Evra has spoken about his contract situation at Old Trafford and the fact that the whole matter is “personal” suggests that a suitcase is already packed at the bottom of the stairs in the Evra residence. With Vidic also out of contract next June, Manchester United could find themselves needing to buy new defenders as well as new midfielders.
> 
> http://sportwitness.ning.com/forum/...ar-says-personal-reasons-mean-he-s-heading-fo


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

so he doesnt like moyes


----------



## Destiny

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

EVRA IS THE REAL RACIST.

:moyes2


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Who does tbf :draper2*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fellaini. :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

moyes.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Mikey Damage said:


> You guys are silly. You wonder why Arsenal are loud and pompous now after eight matchdays? It's been the years of beatings from the media, supporters, and the other big clubs. It's been Arsenalol, 8 trophy-less seasons, Arsene's out of touch, cheap, blah blah.
> 
> And now, the club is performing admirably and you admonish Arsenal supporting for being hopeful? For being enthusiastic? Product of the abuse. It's par for the course of the human mind. When the victim is being tormented several times over by the bully, he will cherish the moment when he conquers the bully. Right now, Arsenal supporters are no longer being bullied, and living up the moment.
> 
> Not saying we're winning the Prem, but clearly we have a squad good enough to be in the conversation. We'll see what happens.
> 
> But until then, I'll just enjoy what Aaron Ramsey is doing. Which is being one of the best midfielder in the Prem right now. :kobe3
> 
> 5 Goals (3rd overall in the Prem)
> 3 assists (2nd)
> 5 tackles per match (1st)
> 70 passes per match with a 87% accuracy rate
> 
> I know Americans love stats more than Europeans, but there is another adage we love. Ball don't lie. And right now, Ramsey is putting his dick all over the ball and just doing magic with it.


We're entering our worst month ever, and we have Liverpool at home, United away, and Southampton at home. bama4

Eeee, and Mr. Walcott is out for another two weeks, so he's going to miss Liverpool AND probably won't be at his sharpest against United. Any ideas on Podolski's return?

We have been doing well despite having NO wingers at all, but that will be a major factor against Dortmund midweek. Everybody (Ozil, Cazorla, Rosicky, Willy) is basically the same in terms of technique, except Ramsey. More than the Dortmund game, which may halt us if we lose but won't threaten our qualification, I'm fearing Liverpool. :suarez2


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Luke's not going anywhere yet


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

How the hell do they know a suitcase is packed at Evra's place? LOLtabloids.

Evra slating Lizarazu was funny though, even if it was a bit harsh.

I imagine BIG PATRICE would get a little bit of a slating if he returns to France, as he's the one viewed as mainly responsible for the players strike during his time as captain. Expect Monaco to rush in and offer silly money for him :terry

It's time Deschamps has the balls to wind down Evra's international time though, the guy's a hack and Clichy or even Abidal are capable to step into his shoes.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










:side:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Liverpool also won the league that season :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

Its going to be a difficult month, no question. I'd settle for 7-8 pts from Liverpool, United, Soton and Cardiff. 

Two wins, two draws. I'd be thrilled. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Saw this on the net.










CURRENTLY ON THE PATH TO BEING THE GOAT. NUMBERS DON'T LIE. :sturridge


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

also saw this on the net










sorry


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> 1. *shix*
> chick as in a girl,,babe,,sexxy lady
> the song "white shix" by Chingo bling
> I be rollin with my white shix
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=shix


Thanks Kiz :frankie


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Was about to say too bad Sturridge aint ever going to win anything though.

But he's already won everything bar the League Cup with us.

Maybe he can lend his Prem medal to Stevie G :banderas

It's back on DA :terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Thanks Kiz :frankie


thank whoever made it


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Evra has said to France's Telefoot that he isn't going to extend his contract due to personal reasons. He's going to be gone in June.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He's just pulling the strings backstage :moyes2 to double his wages. Job done.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:terry

MAYBE GERRARD CAN LEND HIM A DVD OF 'THE GERRARD FINAL' IN RETURN OR ISTANBUL OR LEAGUE CUP FINAL 2003.

BRB FOUR GOALS. 

BRB TWO PENALTIES IN THE SHOOTOUTS.

BRB MAN OF THE MATCH.

BRB NAME DOWN IN FA CUP FOLKLORE AND CHAMPIONS LEAGUE HISTORY.

BRB MUST BUILD NEW EXTENSION ONTO HOUSE TO FIT ALL MAN OF THE MATCH AWARDS IN FINALS AND TROPHIES WON SINGLE-HANDEDLY. 

:banderas


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Was about to say too bad Sturridge aint ever going to win anything though.
> 
> But he's already won everything bar the League Cup with us.
> 
> Maybe he can lend his Prem medal to Stevie G :banderas
> 
> It's back on DA :terry


:banderas

Joel man give it up. I know you have too many feels over Stevie not picking you guys over us but it's over now man. Gotta let go.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> :terry
> 
> MAYBE GERRARD CAN LEND HIM A DVD OF 'THE GERRARD FINAL' IN RETURN OR ISTANBUL OR LEAGUE CUP FINAL 2003.
> 
> BRB FOUR GOALS.
> 
> BRB TWO PENALTIES IN THE SHOOTOUTS.
> 
> BRB MAN OF THE MATCH.
> 
> BRB NAME DOWN IN FA CUP FOLKLORE AND CHAMPIONS LEAGUE HISTORY.
> 
> BRB MUST BUILD NEW EXTENSION ONTO HOUSE TO FIT ALL MAN OF THE MATCH AWARDS IN FINALS AND TROPHIES WON SINGLE-HANDEDLY.
> 
> :banderas


brb stefan savic has more premier league medals.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

BRB GERRARD HAS PLAYED MORE MINUTES IN THE CL IN FEB THAN ALL MAN CITY PLAYERS IN HISTORY COMBINED.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Be right back.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> BRB GERRARD HAS PLAYED MORE MINUTES IN THE CL IN FEB THAN ALL MAN CITY PLAYERS IN HISTORY COMBINED.


BRB BOSWINGA IS A TWO-TIME CL WINNER.



















:banderas


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

SORRY CAN'T READ YOUR POST OVER THE SOUND OF BOSINGWA GETTING RELEGATED LAST SEASON.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

BRB WANTS TO JOIN CHELSEA SO BAD SCORES EQUALISING OWN GOAL IN LEAGUE CUP FINAL 2005

BRB WANTS TO JOIN CHELSEA SO PUTS DROGBA THROUGH ON GOAL TO SCORE THE GOAL THAT VIRTUALLY WRAPPED UP THE 2010 LEAGUE FOR US

BRB WINS CHAMPIONS LEAGUE YET STILL TALKED TO CHELSEA IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS BEFORE SIGNING NEW CONTRACT

BRB WANTS TO JOIN CHELSEA SO CALLS MOURINHO THE BEST MANAGER IN WORLD

BRB HEARTBROKEN BECAUSE FERNANDO WENT TO CHELSEA INSTEAD OF ME

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOO HOOO HOOOOOO :banderas


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> BRB WANTS TO JOIN CHELSEA SO BAD SCORES EQUALISING OWN GOAL IN LEAGUE CUP FINAL 2005
> 
> BRB WANTS TO JOIN CHELSEA SO PUTS DROGBA THROUGH ON GOAL TO SCORE THE GOAL THAT VIRTUALLY WRAPPED UP THE 2010 LEAGUE FOR US
> 
> BRB WINS CHAMPIONS LEAGUE YET STILL TALKED TO CHELSEA IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS BEFORE SIGNING NEW CONTRACT
> 
> BRB WANTS TO JOIN CHELSEA SO CALLS MOURINHO THE BEST MANAGER IN WORLD
> 
> BRB HEARTBROKEN BECAUSE FERNANDO WENT TO CHELSEA INSTEAD OF ME
> 
> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOO HOOO HOOOOOO :banderas


DWAYNEAUSTIN DODGING :banderas


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> DWAYNEAUSTIN DODGING :banderas


BRB HAD TO GO TO BATHROOM AFTER READING JOEL'S POST. :banderas

WHILST THERE I SAW THE SOURCE OF HIS WORDS AND OPINIONS. :banderas

BRB USING CHELSEA AS A TACTIC TO MAKE DITHERING RICK PARRY HURRY UP AND OFFER NEW CONTRACT.

BRB HEARTBROKEN BECAUSE FRIEND FERNANDO MOVED TO STRIKER GRAVEYARD.

BRB STAYING WITH FIRST CLUB BECAUSE NOT AFRAID OF BEING CALLED FAT EVERY WEEK BY FAT WEST HAM GEEZERS.

INB4 MOZZA WITH DEM SCOOPZ ABOUT GANG BOSSES AND BROKEN LEGS AND OFFERING WIVES AND BLOWJOBS AND COCAINE ETC.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> SORRY CAN'T READ YOUR POST OVER THE SOUND OF BOSINGWA GETTING RELEGATED LAST SEASON.


DOESN'T MATTER BECAUSE BOSINGWA HAS WON MORE TROPHIES IN CHELSEA AND PORTO THAN GERRARD HAS IN HIS ENTIRE CAREER. :banderas

BRB GERRARD'S OTHER PERSONAL ACCOLADES DON'T MATTER BECAUSE BOSINGWA MANAGED TO NOT GET RAPED BY UEFA PLAYER OF THE YEAR AND SEXIEST MAN ALIVE, RIBERY, IN THE CL FINAL. :banderas


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

BRB MOZZA HAS SPOKEN NOTHING BUT TRUTH FROM HIS BIRTH

BRB GOTTA RUN OVER A KID

BRB GOTTA BEAT UP DJ CAUSE HE WON'T PLAY TUNES I WANT

BRB PANCAKE MADE ME SHIT PANTS (lolololololol)

BRB IS THE BABY EVEN MINE THO? 

BRB COULD POSSIBLY BE JOHN TERRY'S?

BRB BECAUSE I'M ONLY HALF THE CAPTAIN HE IS

BRB AND I ONLY HAVE HALF THE MEDALS HE HAS

:banderas

(I blame Sky for picking Palace vs Fulham as the Monday night game for all of this btw)


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

this is an excellent, intellectual back and forth debate.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

brb gotta sleep


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> this is an excellent, intellectual back and forth debate.


I know right?

Here's a question for everyone. I'm sure everyone saw Arsenal's first goal this weekend. Question is simple - do you prefer to see team goals of that fashion, or are long range blasts more of your type of goal?

Team goals:











Long range blasts:











OR maybe a third option... The individual run and finish:


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Just imagine how shit Chelsea would have turned Stevie. My Word :banderas

Edit

In order 

1. Individual runs
2. Team Goals
3. Long rangers

While long rangers are brilliant I always feel that individual runs and team goals just required that tiny bit extra ability. I don't wanna take anything away from long range strike because some of the best players in the world have done then, but I feel it takes a brilliant technical player to simply run from defence straight through an entire team and score and it takes brilliant team understanding to score a goal like Arsenal's first this week.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

team goals very easily followed by solo runs.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

my favourite type of goals are yaya toure goals.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Papiss Cisse goals against Chelsea






BUT WHO WAS LAWS OF PHYSICS


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Shame Cisse is shit now


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










Don't even care it's against the run of the conversation.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> You could argue that we still haven't replaced the big guy since he left.














HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> oh and owen hargreaves


A Hargreaves reel for Man United would be 20 minutes long. Featuring every single second of his United career.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*






I'd take an absolute wallop of a howitzer like that over any type of team goal. 

Or even a goal like this:






Team goals are fantastic, but they're ten a penny. Goals like those that I've just posted don't occur very often hence why I find them just a little bit more special.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That Safri goal is outrageous. 

My favourite goals are ones where Aaron Ramsey does this to a defence:










But yeah, team goals like our first at the weekend, the Drogba goal Joel posted, etc. They're probably my favourite kind. 



Joel said:


> BRB MOZZA HAS SPOKEN NOTHING BUT TRUTH FROM HIS BIRTH
> 
> BRB GOTTA RUN OVER A KID
> 
> BRB GOTTA BEAT UP DJ CAUSE HE WON'T PLAY TUNES I WANT
> 
> *BRB PANCAKE MADE ME SHIT PANTS (lolololololol)*
> 
> BRB IS THE BABY EVEN MINE THO?
> 
> BRB COULD POSSIBLY BE JOHN TERRY'S?
> 
> BRB BECAUSE I'M ONLY HALF THE CAPTAIN HE IS
> 
> BRB AND I ONLY HAVE HALF THE MEDALS HE HAS
> 
> :banderas
> 
> (I blame Sky for picking Palace vs Fulham as the Monday night game for all of this btw)


I don't really know the story of that bolded bit, but it was by far the best part of that back and forth between yourself and whatever Liverpool fan.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

lol at Arsenal fans thinking their players are special for knocking our defenders down like headliner does with pins at a bowling alley. That happens most weeks...Suarez has Michael Turner on speed dial now for fucks sake.

It was a lovely goal mind you.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Good teamwork is nice but for me its all about the finish and class

reason i love the amalfitano goal Hamada posted is, well, he ran half the pitch, beat all the defenders, then when he got to the goal, beat de gea like he wasnt even there

its that finish, utterly wiping the floor with dea gea that i love

besides, who can turn down a Thunderbolt or moment of individual brilliance. like a classic zlatan goal


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> reason i love the amalfitano goal Hamada posted is, well, he ran half the pitch, beat all the defenders, then when he got to the goal, beat de gea like he wasnt even there
> 
> its that finish, utterly wiping the floor with dea gea that i love


His set up for Berahino's goal as well though :ass


----------



## The Monster

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Personally like fast counter attacking goals, that's properly due to what I grow up with being a Manchester United fan, something the club was/is well famed for under SAF. The 06-07 season for us has got some good ones that fall into that category of great counter attacking goals. Other teams like Arsenal have always been able to produce some breathtaking counter attack goals as well. Veira goal at WHL in 2004 in the 2-2 draw when Arsenal won the PL title that day stands out a lot. After that team goals, individual solo goals then long range goals.



united_07 said:


> apparently the Times are reporting we're likely to make a bid for Luke Shaw in january, certainly a better choice than Buttner :side:


Imagine Moyes will still have Baines as his first choice option but he will be 29 in Jan & still only short term option to fill gap for 2-3 years before need another fix. Luke shaw makes sense as his more of a long term option but we need stump up about 20M & for him to want to come here.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


>


:durant3

Long range blasts all day.




















GOD of CUNT said:


> I don't really know the story of that bolded bit, but it was by far the best part of that back and forth between yourself and *whatever Liverpool fan*.


Plz learn my name, old man.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

im huge on amazing counter attacking goals too

which is probably why when ive been watching handegg lately, the highlight for me is always the interceptions


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> lol at Arsenal fans thinking their players are special for knocking our defenders down like headliner does with pins at a bowling alley. That happens most weeks...Suarez has Michael Turner on speed dial now for fucks sake.
> 
> It was a lovely goal mind you.


It was only Ramsey that did that, the indisputable best footballer in the world.



DwayneAustin said:


> Plz learn my name, old man.


What's the point when everybody changes them every three minutes? I saw like four people with that same avatar a few days ago, and I think it was Andre doing it to fuck with someone (you, maybe?), and there might've been several dozen users called DwayneAustin as well. You're right, I am an old man, and I'm too old to be keeping up with that sort of ne'er-do-welling. Plus I see someone with a Liverpool avatar or sig and don't feel the need to learn their name since it's a given I'll think they're all awful, anyway. I've never been good at compartmentalisation, but I'll pigeonhole like a motherfucker.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Don't let him fool you. I'm the real DwayneAustin, Seabs has just fucked about with our usernames 

Nobody is Donnacha by the way, nobody ever wants to be Donnacha.

Oh and because I'm quite full on on with the Huckerby propaganda at the moment and we're talking about great goals, here's another:


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:hendo2

BRB GOOGLING 'compartmentalisation'. :banderas



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Nobody is Donnacha by the way, nobody ever wants to be Donnacha.


I hope none of the other Irish lads are actually called Donnacha irl, because they'll have been feeling really  these last three months.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

My absolute favourite kind of finish is the dink/lob.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Principino said:


> My absolute favourite kind of finish is the dink/lob.







Peach.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I'd take an absolute wallop of a howitzer like that over any type of team goal.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Quite disgusted that Green Light hasn't already posted this:






Sublime.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

fuark Big Philippe, how could I forget that. Capped the 5-0 drubbing of United, Ginola scored a nice one that day too :moyes2






Good times.

I would love it if we did that again this season, LOVE IT :keegan :thatwouldworkifthiswasheskeyforum


----------



## Curry

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

No one does a classic chip like Larsson.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*






:banderas

These goals seriously make me :mark:.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Kasami is clearly on the long range belters side of the debate. Fuckern warz that was a pearler and a half. 

Palace are finding lots of space though, not surprising with Bent, Berbatov and Ruiz all starting, there's very little pressure on Palace's defence when they try to bring the ball out.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










:wilkins


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*






Kasami>>>Torres

Kasami>>>Gravity


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yep, long range belters it is...

Palace hard done by here, two of the best strikes you will see all season, both very hard to stop in anyway.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That Kasami goal gets better every time you see it.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> (I blame Sky for picking Palace vs Fulham as the Monday night game for all of this btw)


:banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What a hit that was by Kasami.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That Kasami goal is a GOTS candidate for sure.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Holy shit. What amazing goals all over Europe this weekend. This one... :banderas




danny_boy said:


> :wilkins


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

This is such a relaxing season, knowing that no matter how bad we are there's only one relegation spot up for grabs. Going to be a boring end to the season in that respect though, although hopefully the title race will be a bit more open.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Kasami with goal of season contender. That whole move was ridiculously brilliant but best bit of it all though is Kasami is actually naturally left footed, think about it. Also Sidwell goal wasnt half bad either. 

Feel for Palace & holloway, as they have done nothing wrong v Fulham & its the best ive seen them play in awhile yet they go in behind at HT thanks to two wonder strikes. Then at the start of 2nd half after good 5mins they let in a killer 3rd goal. Now after the 3rd goal the whole palace side looks dead on their feet & Fulham got all the momentum & look like can score few more if they like on the break. Also Fulham look very threatening at set plays tonight.

Edit - There you go Fulham score a 4th goal from a set play.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fucking Crystal Palace. All please rise for their national anthem.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Oh well, fuck them. they deserve it for all of the awful winter visits to Shithurst that I've endured over the years. Always play them around the christmas period and I make an effort to go to all Norwich games at that time. Hopefully we will win there this year


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yeah but Dwight Gayle has an incredible story.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:lmao palace are shocking, i always thought holloway was a decent manager but he is much more suited to the champ.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Palace is fucking awful. They are certainly going down. Shame too, because I like to see the newly promoted teams do well.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










^ in love with this btw.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> Yeah but Dwight Gayle has an incredible story.


The universe gets what the universe wants...and the universe wants Palace to go down. Now that's a story that I can be happy with


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*What's the over/under for working out the 5 players in SI's sig? Pretty sure I'm way over it. Anderson took me forever. Looks so unphotoshopped. 

:wilkins at dat Kasami goal. In fairness to Palace it's not like they have a Premier League standard squad or spent a ton of money on hopeless imports.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So thats Palace and Sunderland done. Whose taking the final relegation spot boys?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Stoke or Cardiff.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *What's the over/under for working out the 5 players in SI's sig? Pretty sure I'm way over it. Anderson took me forever. Looks so unphotoshopped.
> 
> :wilkins at dat Kasami goal. In fairness to Palace it's not like they have a Premier League standard squad or spent a ton of money on hopeless imports.*


Valencia's looks diabolical (randomly came across it when someone brought up Jackson Five in the chatbox) but it's worth it for his bedroom eyes. Welbeck's incredible mug has already been covered by Andre.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> So thats Palace and Sunderland done. Whose taking the final relegation spot boys?


Stoke gets my vote for that final relegation spot. A team that struggles to create & score goals. Cardiff maybe another team that could be relegated.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> So thats Palace and Sunderland done. Whose taking the final relegation spot boys?


*In before some wise ass says United.

:side:

Palace were written off after the transfer window. Sunderland have enough quality in their team to turn it around still. I said Stoke at the start so I'll stick with it. Basically the same team but without the most important aspect of the team (Pulis). Maybe Norwich but they shouldn't. Hull too perhaps. Stoke or Hull.*


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *What's the over/under for working out the 5 players in SI's sig? Pretty sure I'm way over it. Anderson took me forever. Looks so unphotoshopped.
> 
> :wilkins at dat Kasami goal. In fairness to Palace it's not like they have a Premier League standard squad or spent a ton of money on hopeless imports.*


I got them all pretty much straight away. Although at first i thought that Norma from Shameless was a really black Rikishi before I scrolled down and saw W3LB3CK'S shit eating grin. Marvelous.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Valencia looks like a sexy bastard.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I originally predicted Cardiff to go down with Sunderland and Palace way back in July. That could happen if Tan keeps fucking about.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> So thats Palace and Sunderland done. Whose taking the final relegation spot boys?


Hull or cardiff, norwich will get enough draws to stay up and i think stoke should survive but if not cardiff/hull it'll probably be stoke.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So we play Palace next week :mark: inb4 CHAMAKHS REVENGE and we lose.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



AlexHumph said:


> So we play Palace next week :mark: inb4 CHAMAKHS REVENGE and we lose.


1-0 thanks to Bacary Sagna, obvs. :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Or they fall into a black hole until the end of the season for wenger to find out they've went down.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We're going down btw. You can't react as badly as we have to going behind in EVERY GAME and expect to be a premier league club. The fact poyet had a shocking record at wins from behind at brighton doesn't bode well either.

http://rokerreport.sbnation.com/2013/10/21/4860430/quick-kicks-more-like-repeated-kicks-in-the-teeth

&

http://rokerreport.sbnation.com/201...-for-shopping-at-sunderland-please-come-again

sums up my feelings atm in better ways than I can be arsed atm b/c I've been broken by about 8 games and I've sat through us breaking a record low points total TWICE. Don't think I've possibly been more apathetic for a home derby than I have for this weekend coming. (I'm still going tho obv, any excuse to start drinking at 9am).


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Not a fan of your new sig Woolcock :bigron


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Agreed :suarez2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Richard Keyes and Andy Gray present: The 2013-14 English Premier League/Cups Thre*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Pre-Pre season table predictions
> 
> 17. Sunderland
> 18. Crystal Palace
> 19. Stoke
> 20. Fulham
> 
> I don't even know what the hell the bottom will be.
> 
> Maybe Liverpool can shock me this year but I don't know how good our chances are this year


My predictions from back in June. Isn't looking good for Sunderland but it's a long season after-all


----------



## law_1990

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

fucking wanky night. Fulham was the only game i had down as being one we could win out of the next 5 and we get battered. 
Roll on hull.:shaq


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

donny wolbock does look dashing though


----------



## Screwball

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Kasami was purring out there, albeit against a very casual Palace side but that volley :mark: and that outside of the boot shot near the end :mark: There are whispers of a Zaha return on-loan.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Think Hull will go down. They have had a decent start, but I see them coming unstuck in the middle of the season.

Palace were down the day they were promoted. Sorry to any Palace fans in here.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

My Computer ethics professor is a palace fan

I NEED THEM TO DO WELL SO HE WONT PUNISH ME










DO YOU EVEN PHYSICS?


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That goal isn't half bad.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> your tears will be so sweet when it all comes crashing down
> 
> so sweet and delicious


This is your reply to a claim that you lack sophistication.

Embrace your slow wit. Not that you have a choice, of course.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So who was it that complained about the Gerrard/Lampard argument?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

arsenal dominating dat first 8 games trophy :banderas


----------



## law_1990

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> Think Hull will go down. They have had a decent start, but I see them coming unstuck in the middle of the season.
> 
> Palace were down the day they were promoted. Sorry to any Palace fans in here.


As soon as the final whistle went in the play off final the same thought popped into my head :lol
No one thought we'd get past Brighton in the semis. I like to take a laid back look on it though. Compared to 3 years ago we're in a much better position. We're financially secure, even moreso with dat premiership monaaay. If we go down, so be it.

With that being said it is a little demoralizing to see your team get stomped on whilst on live TV lol.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


>


:jt

Kasaminho turning the Lilywhites into FULHAMALONA.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> arsenal dominating dat first 8 games trophy :banderas


Chelsea fans should know best about dominating the first couple months :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










i'd cry too robin.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

RVP does not seem too impressed in those pics.

Trouble at Man U.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Moyes - "Oi Robin, did you shag my fucking daughter"

I'd be unhappy if i was him, the lad gets no fucking service put it down to what you want whether it be tactics, player performances or lack of creativity.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

you put your thumb in me daughters arse again robin and i fucking swear to god i'll play you left right out.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> Chelsea fans should know best about dominating the first couple months :fergie


well..... yeah

exactly

i cant count the number of times chelsea came FLYING out in the first few games crushing and dominating everyone, only to completely fall apart by the time december rolls around. best examples being last year and the 2010-2011 season. 

thats what im basically judging this on. chelsea's experience with this

Arsenal will be contenders, but its hard to determine what the title race will REALLY look like until january


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Michael Cox ‏@Zonal_Marking 30m
Marouane Chamkh has a 100% shot conversion rate this season, although unfortunately he's only had only one shot. In eight games.

:lmao


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> you put your thumb in me daughters arse again robin and i fucking swear to god i'll play you left right out.


Moyes is just annoyed that his daughter ended up as the filling for a Zaha/van Persie sandwich.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BkB Hulk said:


> Michael Cox ‏@Zonal_Marking 30m
> Marouane Chamkh has a 100% shot conversion rate this season



GOAT


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> Moyes is just annoyed that his daughter ended up as the filling for a Zaha/van Persie sandwich.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

dat look on zaha's face

he knows


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Is van Persie getting fat? He's looking a bit chubby recently.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

RVP has been comfort eating because he has already accepted defeat in the race for the Golden Boot :sturridge

Also because Moyes.

Meanwhile, *FERGIE'S BOOK IS OUT.*

From the presser I think:



> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 1h
> Sir Alex Ferguson on Keane: "Him leaving was the best thing that could have happened"





> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 1h
> Sir Alex on Beckham: "David was only player I managed who chose to be famous"





> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 1h
> Sir Alex also says he was offered England job twice before Kevin Keegan and Sven Goran Eriksson were appointed #SSN





> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 1h
> Sir Alex on Ronaldo: "He was the most gifted player I managed"





> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 1h
> Sir Alex says Wayne Rooney asked to leave club during summer but he left situation with David Moyes - hear from the man himself now on #SSN


*EDIT: JUST AFTER NOTICING THAT THIS WAS DISCUSSED IN THE CHATBOX AN HOUR AGO.*

:kobe5


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> RVP has been comfort eating because he has already accepted defeat in the race for the Golden Boot :sturridge
> 
> Also because Moyes.
> 
> Meanwhile, *FERGIE'S BOOK IS OUT.*
> 
> From the presser I think:




“What I noticed about him that day when I was arguing with him was that his eyes started to narrow, almost to wee black beads. It was frightening to watch. And I'm from Glasgow". Talking about Keane


"We made a show of him in the transfer market, as did Chelsea, because the vibe was that he wanted to move from Anfield. But there seemed to be some restraining influence from people outside the club and it reached a dead end." Guess who


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Sinama-Pongolle?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

djimi traore?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Phil Babb?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Igor Biscan.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Sir Alex Ferguson tears into bitter rivals Liverpool in his new autobiography, claiming Brendan Rodgers is 'eight players short of becoming genuine title contenders'.





> He describes Benitez’s team as the ‘most unimaginative Liverpool side I ever went up against’.


Remember that time we unimagined ourselves into being the topscorers in the league?



> He says Benitez showed no interest in forming relationships with other managers, declaring it a ‘dangerous policy’.


Bad Rafa for not wanting to go to Fergie's LMA dinners with Big Sam, Moyes and the rest of the jobber squad. :jose



> On Gerrard, Ferguson says he was ‘baffled’ that Benitez ‘did not trust’ his captain as a central midfield player.


WHAT?

Fergie joining the ranks of the twats at Sky etc as the great football minds of our time. I'm just some schmuck on the internet but even I can tell you that CM isn't Gerrard's position.



> He does credit Benitez with getting his players to work for him, acknowledging that you never see one of his teams ‘throw in the towel’.


(Y)



> One Benitez signing he does compliment is Fernando Torres, a player he tried to sign two years before his arrival at Liverpool. He describes him as a player of a ‘great cunning’, a ‘touch of evil’.


:torres



> Meanwhile, Gerrard is not a 'top, top player,' according to Ferguson.


WHAT?

But



> Among considered musings about Gerrard, Ferguson questions why he was not played centrally more often under Rafael Benitez - who often positioned him out wide - *and claims he was the only midfielder who could hurt United with bursts forward through the heart of his team's defence.*





> He concluded Gerrard had the ability to beat team's single-handedly.


MAKE SENSE PLZ.



> Ferguson believes Frank Lampard deserves credit for his club performances, but doesn't not consider the Chelsea midfielder an 'elite international footballer'.


WHAT?



> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ers-Rafa-Benitez-silly-man.html#ixzz2iSMrzD00


Old man lost his mind in the end. Sad.

EDIT: FORGOT THIS.



> Ferguson also dares suggest that Michael Owen became a better player once he had joined Manchester United


:banderas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

is the book written in whiskey?


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Owen Gibson ‏@owen_g 1h
> SAF on Hargreaves: "Almost too nice", Kleberson: "Paid too much attention to what his wife wanted", *Bebe: "Capable of 20 goals a season"* Er.


Something stronger than whiskey I'm afraid.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> On former Manchester United goalkeeper Mark Bosnich:
> 
> "A terrible professional ... we played down at Wimbledon in February (2000), and Bosnich was tucking into everything: sandwiches, soups, steaks. He was going through the menu, eating like a horse."


:bozza


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

No but Whisky.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I was going to buy his book but after the sixteen thousand quotes I've stumbled upon today I don't think I need to any more.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Arsenal remain cash rich and keen to sign a world class striker. The Gunners are prepared to pay £25million to land Lewandowski in the January window before he becomes a free agent next summer.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/arsenal-man-city-scrap-over-2470421#ixzz2iSw57egJ


If we got him :banderas


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Can't see Lewandowski coming. Wenger will probably get Benzema on the cheap (relatively), which I certainly won't mind if he can get the best out of him.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



GOD of CUNT said:


> I was going to buy his book but after the sixteen thousand quotes I've stumbled upon today I don't think I need to any more.





> Oliver Kay ‏@OliverKayTimes 2h
> Also worth noting that Ferguson devotes an entire chapter to #LFC and an entire paragraph to the Rock Of Gibraltar affair and its fall-out


Don't waste your money on this troll book. Let him swindle actual suckers. :banderas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> :bozza


at least he was nice enough not to mention the lines of coke

good guy fergie


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Can't see Lewandowski coming. Wenger will probably get Benzema on the cheap (relatively), which I certainly won't mind if he can get the best out of him.


Him and Chezzer are texting buddies, you never know.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Don't waste your money on this troll book. Let him swindle actual suckers. :banderas





> Andy Mitten ‏@AndyMitten 39m
> Benitez aside, Ferguson is very complimentary about Liverpool FC. Chapter 15 is called 'Liverpool - A Great Tradition'.



...


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Trying to swindle the Liverpool suckers too.

Turn to that chapter and it's probably just pages of his face like this :fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Sir Alex Ferguson has revealed he refused to follow Wayne Rooney's advice to sign Mezut Ozil three years ago.
> The Germany midfielder is currently terrorising defences for Arsenal after moving to the Barclays Premier League this summer.
> But speaking at the launch of his autobiography in London today, Ferguson revealed he had to tell Rooney to stay out of club transfer business in 2010.
> 
> Ferguson said: 'Ozil was not on our radar. I said that to Wayne at the time.
> 'We signed Chicharito [Javier Hernandez] that summer. My thoughts at the time were a Rooney and Chicharito partnership
> 'That was a fair prospect for us to look at.
> 'When Ozil was at Werder Bremen he played wide right initially then they played him off the front.
> 'That type of player was not necessarily on our radar.
> 'I told Wayne, "Leave the signing of players to me". We've got lots of them right.'.


:moyes1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Cristiano Ronaldo ‏@Cristiano 19m
> Thank you all for participating in the CR7 Boys Underwear Competition – it's been a real pleasure to see all of your photos.


:moyes1


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Don't waste your money on this troll book. Let him swindle actual suckers. :banderas


I purposefully want to get it for the carny aspect of it all. I want to read stories about Roy Keane putting it in Paul London's butt because Paul London blew up Vince McMahon's limo. 



AlexHumph said:


> Him and Chezzer are texting buddies, you never know.


Agent Szczesny on the case. I saw some picture/message/whatever that Shez sent him saying something like "Time for joking is over, London is calling." Or maybe that never happened and I'm a drunk slut.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fergie is right about Liverpool and Rafa :brodgers

Also confirmed the stories about PANCAKE are true :banderas


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

If he's right about all of that then I guess he's right about Lampard too then, eh? :banderas

Ronaldo :lmao

LOL'd at Fergie passing up on Ozil. Starting to think that Phelan was really the brains behind it all at United........and Queiroz......and McClaren......and Kidd and whoever else.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He said Vidic wanted to enlist himself for the Kosovo conflict.

:lmao

Holy fuck!


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What did he say about Lampard? That he is THE LEGEND?


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Forget Fergie's book, an extract of the Moyes biography:

‘Its not what it looks like!’ Lauren Moyes struggled to make an excuse as to why she was in her fathers bed, gorging on the meat of Wilfried Zaha. ‘Oooh lassy, I think its exactly what it looks like’, mumbled David, barely able to stutter out the words, such was his shock at coming home from a hard day figuring out the Japanese for ‘Sorry but Welbeck is better’ to find such a horrid scene. He looked into Zahas eyes and mumbled ‘What do you have to say for yourself?’ Zaha looked back at him. ‘I’m sorry gaffer. I’ll do anything to make it up to you’

David's eyes lit up. He had been waiting for this moment for a long time, and immediately got onto his knees and began to drool over the young winger's groin. ‘Lauren’, he gestured. ‘I want you to see this, there are plenty of things that I can teach you’. As he spat over Zahas privates, his daughter watched open mouthed. ‘The first thing you need to learn is that the spit from the mouth of a 50 year old Scottish football manager is more effective as lubricant when the mouth is dry from screaming. It’s the main reason I am so vocal on the touchline’. He began eagerly pulling Zaha, who at this stage was unable to control his erection. ‘Oh Wilfried’, he began to joke, ‘This is going to be like your 2 England caps. You don’t deserve it, it won’t last long, but its happening because you play for Manchester United’. As he finished his sentence he started to kiss Zahas shaft and playfully asked him for the length of his hard on. ‘Well boss’, replied Zaha, ‘When I’m semi aroused, like now, its an inch for every year of contract United have given you’. David laughed. ‘Is that right? Well, why don’t we see if I can get myself a contract extension’. He giggled, and began to slurp on Zaha harder and more excitedly than he had ever done before.

David threw his head up and down as he sucked. Wilfrieds sexuality, in that moment, was more confused than the nationality of Adnan Januzaj. He couldn’t believe how much he was enjoying his managers services. Even more confused was Lauren Moyes. She looked into her fathers eyes, and rather than seeing the man who had forced her to go to bed early every night so he could compile tactical notes on playing defensive football, she saw the man who she wanted to suck Wilfried Zaha off with. She jumped down onto the wingers monument and began to suck as well. At this point, Zaha could take no more, and he immediately ejaculated over his manager and his lover. And Lauren. David just laughed. ‘Oh Wilfried. If you can’t handle getting doubled up on how do you expect to make it as a winger?’ The three shared a laugh at Davids hilarious joke and their special moment was finally over.

:moyes1


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Ferguson believes Frank Lampard deserves credit for his club performances, but *doesn't not consider the Chelsea midfielder an 'elite international footballer'.*


:hendo2


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Lolfergie :banderas

Fergie doesn't rate Fat Frank. :banderas


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



AlexHumph said:


> If we got him :banderas


I'll raise you this



> Reds linked with Italian ace: AC Milan star Stephan El Shaarawy is being linked with a surprise move to Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> Forget Fergie's book, an extract of the Moyes biography:
> 
> ‘Its not what it looks like!’ Lauren Moyes struggled to make an excuse as to why she was in her fathers bed, gorging on the meat of Wilfried Zaha. ‘Oooh lassy, I think its exactly what it looks like’, mumbled David, barely able to stutter out the words, such was his shock at coming home from a hard day figuring out the Japanese for ‘Sorry but Welbeck is better’ to find such a horrid scene. He looked into Zahas eyes and mumbled ‘What do you have to say for yourself?’ Zaha looked back at him. ‘I’m sorry gaffer. I’ll do anything to make it up to you’
> 
> David's eyes lit up. He had been waiting for this moment for a long time, and immediately got onto his knees and began to drool over the young winger's groin. ‘Lauren’, he gestured. ‘I want you to see this, there are plenty of things that I can teach you’. As he spat over Zahas privates, his daughter watched open mouthed. ‘The first thing you need to learn is that the spit from the mouth of a 50 year old Scottish football manager is more effective as lubricant when the mouth is dry from screaming. It’s the main reason I am so vocal on the touchline’. He began eagerly pulling Zaha, who at this stage was unable to control his erection. ‘Oh Wilfried’, he began to joke, ‘This is going to be like your 2 England caps. You don’t deserve it, it won’t last long, but its happening because you play for Manchester United’. As he finished his sentence he started to kiss Zahas shaft and playfully asked him for the length of his hard on. ‘Well boss’, replied Zaha, ‘When I’m semi aroused, like now, its an inch for every year of contract United have given you’. David laughed. ‘Is that right? Well, why don’t we see if I can get myself a contract extension’. He giggled, and began to slurp on Zaha harder and more excitedly than he had ever done before.
> 
> David threw his head up and down as he sucked. Wilfrieds sexuality, in that moment, was more confused than the nationality of Adnan Januzaj. He couldn’t believe how much he was enjoying his managers services. Even more confused was Lauren Moyes. She looked into her fathers eyes, and rather than seeing the man who had forced her to go to bed early every night so he could compile tactical notes on playing defensive football, she saw the man who she wanted to suck Wilfried Zaha off with. She jumped down onto the wingers monument and began to suck as well. At this point, Zaha could take no more, and he immediately ejaculated over his manager and his lover. And Lauren. David just laughed. ‘Oh Wilfried. If you can’t handle getting doubled up on how do you expect to make it as a winger?’ The three shared a laugh at Davids hilarious joke and their special moment was finally over.
> 
> :moyes1


poty. in absolute tears.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I came.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> Forget Fergie's book, an extract of the Moyes biography:
> 
> ‘Its not what it looks like!’ Lauren Moyes struggled to make an excuse as to why she was in her fathers bed, gorging on the meat of Wilfried Zaha. ‘Oooh lassy, I think its exactly what it looks like’, mumbled David, barely able to stutter out the words, such was his shock at coming home from a hard day figuring out the Japanese for ‘Sorry but Welbeck is better’ to find such a horrid scene. He looked into Zahas eyes and mumbled ‘What do you have to say for yourself?’ Zaha looked back at him. ‘I’m sorry gaffer. I’ll do anything to make it up to you’
> 
> David's eyes lit up. He had been waiting for this moment for a long time, and immediately got onto his knees and began to drool over the young winger's groin. ‘Lauren’, he gestured. ‘I want you to see this, there are plenty of things that I can teach you’. As he spat over Zahas privates, his daughter watched open mouthed. ‘The first thing you need to learn is that the spit from the mouth of a 50 year old Scottish football manager is more effective as lubricant when the mouth is dry from screaming. It’s the main reason I am so vocal on the touchline’. He began eagerly pulling Zaha, who at this stage was unable to control his erection. ‘Oh Wilfried’, he began to joke, ‘This is going to be like your 2 England caps. You don’t deserve it, it won’t last long, but its happening because you play for Manchester United’. As he finished his sentence he started to kiss Zahas shaft and playfully asked him for the length of his hard on. ‘Well boss’, replied Zaha, ‘When I’m semi aroused, like now, its an inch for every year of contract United have given you’. David laughed. ‘Is that right? Well, why don’t we see if I can get myself a contract extension’. He giggled, and began to slurp on Zaha harder and more excitedly than he had ever done before.
> 
> David threw his head up and down as he sucked. Wilfrieds sexuality, in that moment, was more confused than the nationality of Adnan Januzaj. He couldn’t believe how much he was enjoying his managers services. Even more confused was Lauren Moyes. She looked into her fathers eyes, and rather than seeing the man who had forced her to go to bed early every night so he could compile tactical notes on playing defensive football, she saw the man who she wanted to suck Wilfried Zaha off with. She jumped down onto the wingers monument and began to suck as well. At this point, Zaha could take no more, and he immediately ejaculated over his manager and his lover. And Lauren. David just laughed. ‘Oh Wilfried. If you can’t handle getting doubled up on how do you expect to make it as a winger?’ The three shared a laugh at Davids hilarious joke and their special moment was finally over.
> 
> :moyes1


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> Forget Fergie's book, an extract of the Moyes biography:
> 
> ‘Its not what it looks like!’ Lauren Moyes struggled to make an excuse as to why she was in her fathers bed, gorging on the meat of Wilfried Zaha. ‘Oooh lassy, I think its exactly what it looks like’, mumbled David, barely able to stutter out the words, such was his shock at coming home from a hard day figuring out the Japanese for ‘Sorry but Welbeck is better’ to find such a horrid scene. He looked into Zahas eyes and mumbled ‘What do you have to say for yourself?’ Zaha looked back at him. ‘I’m sorry gaffer. I’ll do anything to make it up to you’
> 
> David's eyes lit up. He had been waiting for this moment for a long time, and immediately got onto his knees and began to drool over the young winger's groin. ‘Lauren’, he gestured. ‘I want you to see this, there are plenty of things that I can teach you’. As he spat over Zahas privates, his daughter watched open mouthed. ‘The first thing you need to learn is that the spit from the mouth of a 50 year old Scottish football manager is more effective as lubricant when the mouth is dry from screaming. It’s the main reason I am so vocal on the touchline’. He began eagerly pulling Zaha, who at this stage was unable to control his erection. ‘Oh Wilfried’, he began to joke, ‘This is going to be like your 2 England caps. You don’t deserve it, it won’t last long, but its happening because you play for Manchester United’. As he finished his sentence he started to kiss Zahas shaft and playfully asked him for the length of his hard on. ‘Well boss’, replied Zaha, ‘When I’m semi aroused, like now, its an inch for every year of contract United have given you’. David laughed. ‘Is that right? Well, why don’t we see if I can get myself a contract extension’. He giggled, and began to slurp on Zaha harder and more excitedly than he had ever done before.
> 
> David threw his head up and down as he sucked. Wilfrieds sexuality, in that moment, was more confused than the nationality of Adnan Januzaj. He couldn’t believe how much he was enjoying his managers services. Even more confused was Lauren Moyes. She looked into her fathers eyes, and rather than seeing the man who had forced her to go to bed early every night so he could compile tactical notes on playing defensive football, she saw the man who she wanted to suck Wilfried Zaha off with. She jumped down onto the wingers monument and began to suck as well. At this point, Zaha could take no more, and he immediately ejaculated over his manager and his lover. And Lauren. David just laughed. ‘Oh Wilfried. If you can’t handle getting doubled up on how do you expect to make it as a winger?’ The three shared a laugh at Davids hilarious joke and their special moment was finally over.
> 
> :moyes1


Get this man Premium Membership right fucking now


----------



## Daiko

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> Forget Fergie's book, an extract of the Moyes biography:
> 
> ‘Its not what it looks like!’ Lauren Moyes struggled to make an excuse as to why she was in her fathers bed, gorging on the meat of Wilfried Zaha. ‘Oooh lassy, I think its exactly what it looks like’, mumbled David, barely able to stutter out the words, such was his shock at coming home from a hard day figuring out the Japanese for ‘Sorry but Welbeck is better’ to find such a horrid scene. He looked into Zahas eyes and mumbled ‘What do you have to say for yourself?’ Zaha looked back at him. ‘I’m sorry gaffer. I’ll do anything to make it up to you’
> 
> David's eyes lit up. He had been waiting for this moment for a long time, and immediately got onto his knees and began to drool over the young winger's groin. ‘Lauren’, he gestured. ‘I want you to see this, there are plenty of things that I can teach you’. As he spat over Zahas privates, his daughter watched open mouthed. ‘The first thing you need to learn is that the spit from the mouth of a 50 year old Scottish football manager is more effective as lubricant when the mouth is dry from screaming. It’s the main reason I am so vocal on the touchline’. He began eagerly pulling Zaha, who at this stage was unable to control his erection. ‘Oh Wilfried’, he began to joke, ‘This is going to be like your 2 England caps. You don’t deserve it, it won’t last long, but its happening because you play for Manchester United’. As he finished his sentence he started to kiss Zahas shaft and playfully asked him for the length of his hard on. ‘Well boss’, replied Zaha, ‘When I’m semi aroused, like now, its an inch for every year of contract United have given you’. David laughed. ‘Is that right? Well, why don’t we see if I can get myself a contract extension’. He giggled, and began to slurp on Zaha harder and more excitedly than he had ever done before.
> 
> David threw his head up and down as he sucked. Wilfrieds sexuality, in that moment, was more confused than the nationality of Adnan Januzaj. He couldn’t believe how much he was enjoying his managers services. Even more confused was Lauren Moyes. She looked into her fathers eyes, and rather than seeing the man who had forced her to go to bed early every night so he could compile tactical notes on playing defensive football, she saw the man who she wanted to suck Wilfried Zaha off with. She jumped down onto the wingers monument and began to suck as well. At this point, Zaha could take no more, and he immediately ejaculated over his manager and his lover. And Lauren. David just laughed. ‘Oh Wilfried. If you can’t handle getting doubled up on how do you expect to make it as a winger?’ The three shared a laugh at Davids hilarious joke and their special moment was finally over.
> 
> :moyes1


:banderas


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> Forget Fergie's book, an extract of the Moyes biography:
> 
> ‘Its not what it looks like!’ Lauren Moyes struggled to make an excuse as to why she was in her fathers bed, gorging on the meat of Wilfried Zaha. ‘Oooh lassy, I think its exactly what it looks like’, mumbled David, barely able to stutter out the words, such was his shock at coming home from a hard day figuring out the Japanese for ‘Sorry but Welbeck is better’ to find such a horrid scene. He looked into Zahas eyes and mumbled ‘What do you have to say for yourself?’ Zaha looked back at him. ‘I’m sorry gaffer. I’ll do anything to make it up to you’
> 
> David's eyes lit up. He had been waiting for this moment for a long time, and immediately got onto his knees and began to drool over the young winger's groin. ‘Lauren’, he gestured. ‘I want you to see this, there are plenty of things that I can teach you’. As he spat over Zahas privates, his daughter watched open mouthed. ‘The first thing you need to learn is that the spit from the mouth of a 50 year old Scottish football manager is more effective as lubricant when the mouth is dry from screaming. It’s the main reason I am so vocal on the touchline’. He began eagerly pulling Zaha, who at this stage was unable to control his erection. ‘Oh Wilfried’, he began to joke, ‘This is going to be like your 2 England caps. You don’t deserve it, it won’t last long, but its happening because you play for Manchester United’. As he finished his sentence he started to kiss Zahas shaft and playfully asked him for the length of his hard on. ‘Well boss’, replied Zaha, ‘When I’m semi aroused, like now, its an inch for every year of contract United have given you’. David laughed. ‘Is that right? Well, why don’t we see if I can get myself a contract extension’. He giggled, and began to slurp on Zaha harder and more excitedly than he had ever done before.
> 
> David threw his head up and down as he sucked. Wilfrieds sexuality, in that moment, was more confused than the nationality of Adnan Januzaj. He couldn’t believe how much he was enjoying his managers services. Even more confused was Lauren Moyes. She looked into her fathers eyes, and rather than seeing the man who had forced her to go to bed early every night so he could compile tactical notes on playing defensive football, she saw the man who she wanted to suck Wilfried Zaha off with. She jumped down onto the wingers monument and began to suck as well. At this point, Zaha could take no more, and he immediately ejaculated over his manager and his lover. And Lauren. David just laughed. ‘Oh Wilfried. If you can’t handle getting doubled up on how do you expect to make it as a winger?’ The three shared a laugh at Davids hilarious joke and their special moment was finally over.
> 
> :moyes1


:lmao :lmao :lmao

HARIBO to officially edit all football book from now forward plz.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I think I'll cook some _Smollshrimp_ for dinner. :brodgers


----------



## Daiko

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> I think I'll cook some _Smollshrimp_ for dinner. :brodgers


:torres


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Can't wait to read Fergie's book, some great stuff in there


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> Forget Fergie's book, an extract of the Moyes biography:
> 
> ‘Its not what it looks like!’ Lauren Moyes struggled to make an excuse as to why she was in her fathers bed, gorging on the meat of Wilfried Zaha. ‘Oooh lassy, I think its exactly what it looks like’, mumbled David, barely able to stutter out the words, such was his shock at coming home from a hard day figuring out the Japanese for ‘Sorry but Welbeck is better’ to find such a horrid scene. He looked into Zahas eyes and mumbled ‘What do you have to say for yourself?’ Zaha looked back at him. ‘I’m sorry gaffer. I’ll do anything to make it up to you’
> 
> David's eyes lit up. He had been waiting for this moment for a long time, and immediately got onto his knees and began to drool over the young winger's groin. ‘Lauren’, he gestured. ‘I want you to see this, there are plenty of things that I can teach you’. As he spat over Zahas privates, his daughter watched open mouthed. ‘The first thing you need to learn is that the spit from the mouth of a 50 year old Scottish football manager is more effective as lubricant when the mouth is dry from screaming. It’s the main reason I am so vocal on the touchline’. He began eagerly pulling Zaha, who at this stage was unable to control his erection. ‘Oh Wilfried’, he began to joke, ‘This is going to be like your 2 England caps. You don’t deserve it, it won’t last long, but its happening because you play for Manchester United’. As he finished his sentence he started to kiss Zahas shaft and playfully asked him for the length of his hard on. ‘Well boss’, replied Zaha, ‘When I’m semi aroused, like now, its an inch for every year of contract United have given you’. David laughed. ‘Is that right? Well, why don’t we see if I can get myself a contract extension’. He giggled, and began to slurp on Zaha harder and more excitedly than he had ever done before.
> 
> David threw his head up and down as he sucked. Wilfrieds sexuality, in that moment, was more confused than the nationality of Adnan Januzaj. He couldn’t believe how much he was enjoying his managers services. Even more confused was Lauren Moyes. She looked into her fathers eyes, and rather than seeing the man who had forced her to go to bed early every night so he could compile tactical notes on playing defensive football, she saw the man who she wanted to suck Wilfried Zaha off with. She jumped down onto the wingers monument and began to suck as well. At this point, Zaha could take no more, and he immediately ejaculated over his manager and his lover. And Lauren. David just laughed. ‘Oh Wilfried. If you can’t handle getting doubled up on how do you expect to make it as a winger?’ The three shared a laugh at Davids hilarious joke and their special moment was finally over.
> 
> :moyes1


The GOATest post that ever GOATed.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> Forget Fergie's book, an extract of the Moyes biography:
> 
> ‘Its not what it looks like!’ Lauren Moyes struggled to make an excuse as to why she was in her fathers bed, gorging on the meat of Wilfried Zaha. ‘Oooh lassy, I think its exactly what it looks like’, mumbled David, barely able to stutter out the words, such was his shock at coming home from a hard day figuring out the Japanese for ‘Sorry but Welbeck is better’ to find such a horrid scene. He looked into Zahas eyes and mumbled ‘What do you have to say for yourself?’ Zaha looked back at him. ‘I’m sorry gaffer. I’ll do anything to make it up to you’
> 
> David's eyes lit up. He had been waiting for this moment for a long time, and immediately got onto his knees and began to drool over the young winger's groin. ‘Lauren’, he gestured. ‘I want you to see this, there are plenty of things that I can teach you’. As he spat over Zahas privates, his daughter watched open mouthed. ‘The first thing you need to learn is that the spit from the mouth of a 50 year old Scottish football manager is more effective as lubricant when the mouth is dry from screaming. It’s the main reason I am so vocal on the touchline’. He began eagerly pulling Zaha, who at this stage was unable to control his erection. ‘Oh Wilfried’, he began to joke, ‘This is going to be like your 2 England caps. You don’t deserve it, it won’t last long, but its happening because you play for Manchester United’. As he finished his sentence he started to kiss Zahas shaft and playfully asked him for the length of his hard on. ‘Well boss’, replied Zaha, ‘When I’m semi aroused, like now, its an inch for every year of contract United have given you’. David laughed. ‘Is that right? Well, why don’t we see if I can get myself a contract extension’. He giggled, and began to slurp on Zaha harder and more excitedly than he had ever done before.
> 
> David threw his head up and down as he sucked. Wilfrieds sexuality, in that moment, was more confused than the nationality of Adnan Januzaj. He couldn’t believe how much he was enjoying his managers services. Even more confused was Lauren Moyes. She looked into her fathers eyes, and rather than seeing the man who had forced her to go to bed early every night so he could compile tactical notes on playing defensive football, she saw the man who she wanted to suck Wilfried Zaha off with. She jumped down onto the wingers monument and began to suck as well. At this point, Zaha could take no more, and he immediately ejaculated over his manager and his lover. And Lauren. David just laughed. ‘Oh Wilfried. If you can’t handle getting doubled up on how do you expect to make it as a winger?’ The three shared a laugh at Davids hilarious joke and their special moment was finally over.
> 
> :moyes1


:jt :banderas :jt 

Greatest post ever


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Haribo, I'm a bit concerned by just how good that is.

_‘Mark Bosnich was a terrible professional,’ the book reads._

:bozza


----------



## Zen

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Expecting a Chelsea win over City with the way we're playing right now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

we are playing pretty decently too.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

City actually have a midfield capable of holding the ball too. :torres


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

City always play well against Chelsea because of Yaya controlling the midfield. Fernandinho will only make those problems worse. It all hinges on Chelsea's defence and I don't really like going into matches against quality teams with that attitude.

Also,










:banderas


----------



## Zen

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

^^^^LOOOOOOOL


Indeed looking forward to this week's game. Would be satisfied with a draw, but not surprised if we win.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BkB Hulk said:


> City actually have a midfield capable of holding the ball too. :torres


i think youre forgetting mikel

CENTER HOLDS IT. HOLDS IT. HOLDS IT


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Expecting a Chelsea win over City with the way we're playing right now.


What about how they're playing?

We would have beaten Man Utd at Stamford Bridge last season with the way we were playing at the time (forget the ref screwing), but we didn't and never recovered from the loss.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We're not even playing well right now. We're playing average, but picking up points. Counter attacking has been key for us so far.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Palace have called a press conference. Alan Curbishley is sitting at his fax machine as we speak.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

holloway is gaaaaawn

never thought he was really that good. squad is proper bad though.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

It was bloody criminal that Palace went up in the first place. They were utter shite last season.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*It'll take a miracle worker to keep them up with that squad. Not sure what the club expects to happen with that squad. Getting them promoted was a massive achievement in itself and 7 losses from 8 doesn't undo that.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I like Holloway. He overachieved in his one full season in the PL and literally never stood a chance this year. He's obviously entertaining as hell too.

Hope he gets to manage a Championship club that will back him financially.

As always, the best way to ensure you're sacked as a manager in the Championship, is to overachieve and get promoted when you shouldn't.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Holloways's an idiot. All he did last year was take the good work of Freedman and just about manage not to fuck it up - just!

He's a clown who talks a load of shit because of his lack of managerial ability.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Freedman's the most overrated manager in the country and I hope he gets Bolton relegated.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Okay seriously...wtf is up with these servers? Wrote a long ass post about holloway, which appeared as a double post, so I edited one and now the post doesn't exist at all...fuckern warz!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Irish Jet said:


> Freedman's the most overrated manager in the country and I hope he gets Bolton relegated.


Palace were flying under Freedman and were top two when he left for Bolton. Palace stumbled into the Play Offs under Holloway. One good win at Brighton with the drab final and a Phillips pen got them up. Holloway's record at Palace was shite, almost as shite as their squad is. Freedman did wonders with them, not atm with Bolton though.


----------



## law_1990

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'm disappointed 2bh. After Freedman left he came in and got us into the playoffs. Who knows where we would have ended with Freedman still in charge. We can't speculate. Don't get me wrong, i love Freedman. Man's a Palace legend for fuck sake. Took a young squad that were at best a mid table team and pushed us up the top. But he left for Bolton and that's that. 

We shouldn't have made it past Brighton and we did. We shouldn't have made it past Watford and we did. So we deserve to be in the prem. Even if it is for this one season. 

I have no fucking idea who'll take over but right now i'm not really in the mood to be rational about it.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Okay, I'll try one more time. If this doesn't work then I'll just assume that Vertical Scope have a zero tolerance policy on all Anti-Holloway propaganda.

He absolutely deserved to go.

First of all you have to accept the fact that he didn't do an "amazing" job by taking palace up last season. They were third in November before he took over last season with 27 points from 14 games (1.92857 ppp)...with Holloway in charge they finished fifth with 41 points from the last 32 games (1.2125 ppp). They absolutely scraped into one of the lowest scoring play off groups. That drop off in results was alarming enough, but Holloway was lucky enough to paper over the cracks by winning the play offs when really they should have been gunning for automatic promotion. Looking at that record Palace would have been justified in sacking Holloway if they didn't win the play offs, so really promotion was just papering over the cracks.

Then we can move onto the summer shambles that was Holloway's activity in the transfer market. £5 million (plus future add ons worth up to £10 million in total) for Dwight fucking Gayle. Signing french 'left back' Florian Marange who became a 'left out' of the 25 man squad. The same thing happened to Stephen Dobbie who was signed for close to £1million. Resigning Elliot Grandin who was a flop in the prem for Blackpool. Spunking a large portion of the wage budget on duds such as Jerome and Chamakh who have never looked a serious threat at this level was also a major panic move. Signing Jimmy Kebe for 750K who, despite having some good ability, is well known for being a crock who misses lots of games. Spending £3 million on Adrian Marriapa who has been out of his depth in his two previous stints at this level for Watford and Reading. Spending £2 million on a championship standard midfielder in Barry Bannan. When you weigh all of that up there has been millions spent by Holloway on players who are either nowhere near good enough or aren't available to him through his own doing. Whose fault is that? The only sympathy I have for Holloway in this instance is the long term injury sustained by £2 million right back Jack Hunt, but then who's to say how good he would have been anyway?

This isn't the first time that Holloway has fucked up in the transfer market at this level either, he did the same damn thing at Blackpool when he signed millions of jobbers instead of actively searching for the four or five players who could have made a difference. Even when the January 2011 transfer window came around when he desperately needed to sign defenders he went and brought in past it in the prem fatties Beattie and Reid for the combined sum of £3 million. The guy never learns and should never be let near a significant budget ever again. The one difference between his tenures at Blackpool and Palace is that he actually managed to add to the Blackpool team spirit with his job squad signings...this time around he has dismantled the harmony in the Palace dressing room with several of last seasons key players becoming disgruntled, the most obvious example being Owain Garvan who was outspoken on twitter about Holloway (funny thing is that he was correct in what he said, he has lasted longer at Palace than Holloway!).

So when you sum up Holloway's overall results at Palace, his activity in the transfer market with a sizable budget, his management of the team tactically (failing to hold onto leads was also a major flaw of his at Blackpool) and on a motivational basis then it's fair to say that he definitely deserved the sack. There aren't very many cases where a manager should keep his job after 7 defeats in 8, and this certainly wasn't one of them.

As a side note to whoever said Freedman is overrated...I agree, but Freedman was doing a better job than Holloway which says it all really!

PS- Oh yeah...and Holloway thought that Damien Delaney would be a suitable regular starting prem center back :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Is the title of the thread gonna be changing soon? Because it just dawned on me that for the past few weeks, any time I've been viewing this thread in the computer room in college, the person sat next to me would have presumed that I was conversing about sexy men. Sexy men who play the game of football.

Of course, sometimes I was talking about such men :brodgers :sturridge :hendo :stevie :xabi

But not in _*that*_ way.............................I keep that for my diary. :brodgers

Meanwhile, rumours are that Coutinho might wait until the Arsenal game to return. :jose


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Holloway sacked? 

All rise for the Crystal Palace national anthem.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Feel a little bit sorry for Holloway, he took over a team who were punching well above there weight when Dougie left them so it was always going to be difficult for them to maintain that position and not only that he's been without his 2 best players from last season (Zaha & Murray) for this campaign.

That said his transfer activities this past summer has been very poor, 14 players in one window is way too much unless the majority of the players brought in are youngsters who would be going into the academy/youth setup and the amount of money spent on Dwight "Cool Story Bro" Gayle is just completely bizarre.

Reading that Pulis is fave to take over, he certainly won't be able to save them this season as the squad is too poor but he should do a decent job for them back in the Championship, enough to get them straight back up? Maybe


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I think the most important thing is that Palace bring in someone who can motivate the players so that they can at least compete in games for the rest of the season, making themselves difficult to beat. That would be somebody who's decent in the transfer market and at least has a long term vision, which is something that Holloway has never had if you look at his managerial track record. I doubt the Palace owners will want a decent budget wasted on utter abject shite yet again.

Oh, hello *Magsimus* btw. Please start posting again.

Also, it's amusing to see the amount of people who believe that Holloway has had little money to work with at palace this season. He has, but if you're lazy and just glance over his squad briefly you really wouldn't think it, which sums up his ability in the transfer market.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Okay, I'll try one more time. If this doesn't work then I'll just assume that Vertical Scope have a zero tolerance policy on all Anti-Holloway propaganda.
> 
> He absolutely deserved to go.
> 
> First of all you have to accept the fact that he didn't do an "amazing" job by taking palace up last season. They were third in November before he took over last season with 27 points from 14 games (1.92857 ppp)...with Holloway in charge they finished fifth with 41 points from the last 32 games (1.2125 ppp). They absolutely scraped into one of the lowest scoring play off groups. That drop off in results was alarming enough, but Holloway was lucky enough to paper over the cracks by winning the play offs when really they should have been gunning for automatic promotion. Looking at that record Palace would have been justified in sacking Holloway if they didn't win the play offs, so really promotion was just papering over the cracks.
> 
> Then we can move onto the summer shambles that was Holloway's activity in the transfer market. £5 million (plus future add ons worth up to £10 million in total) for Dwight fucking Gayle. Signing french 'left back' Florian Marange who became a 'left out' of the 25 man squad. The same thing happened to Stephen Dobbie who was signed for close to £1million. Resigning Elliot Grandin who was a flop in the prem for Blackpool. Spunking a large portion of the wage budget on duds such as Jerome and Chamakh who have never looked a serious threat at this level was also a major panic move. Signing Jimmy Kebe for 750K who, despite having some good ability, is well known for being a crock who misses lots of games. Spending £3 million on Adrian Marriapa who has been out of his depth in his two previous stints at this level for Watford and Reading. Spending £2 million on a championship standard midfielder in Barry Bannan. When you weigh all of that up there has been millions spent by Holloway on players who are either nowhere near good enough or aren't available to him through his own doing. Whose fault is that? The only sympathy I have for Holloway in this instance is the long term injury sustained by £2 million right back Jack Hunt, but then who's to say how good he would have been anyway?
> 
> This isn't the first time that Holloway has fucked up in the transfer market at this level either, he did the same damn thing at Blackpool when he signed millions of jobbers instead of actively searching for the four or five players who could have made a difference. Even when the January 2011 transfer window came around when he desperately needed to sign defenders he went and brought in past it in the prem fatties Beattie and Reid for the combined sum of £3 million. The guy never learns and should never be let near a significant budget ever again. The one difference between his tenures at Blackpool and Palace is that he actually managed to add to the Blackpool team spirit with his job squad signings...this time around he has dismantled the harmony in the Palace dressing room with several of last seasons key players becoming disgruntled, the most obvious example being Owain Garvan who was outspoken on twitter about Holloway (funny thing is that he was correct in what he said, he has lasted longer at Palace than Holloway!).
> 
> So when you sum up Holloway's overall results at Palace, his activity in the transfer market with a sizable budget, his management of the team tactically (failing to hold onto leads was also a major flaw of his at Blackpool) and on a motivational basis then it's fair to say that he definitely deserved the sack. There aren't very many cases where a manager should keep his job after 7 defeats in 8, and this certainly wasn't one of them.
> 
> As a side note to whoever said Freedman is overrated...I agree, but Freedman was doing a better job than Holloway which says it all really!
> 
> PS- Oh yeah...and Holloway thought that Damien Delaney would be a suitable regular starting prem center back :lmao :lmao :lmao


Saw you had written double post earlier, was like WTF? :lmao

I don't think he done a better job than Holloway. If you remember under Freedman Zaha was tearing apart the Championship on a weekly basis, then he went cold and the rest of the team followed suit. He turned it on in the playoffs and you know the rest. They were very, very reliant on him. I actually give Holloway credit because they were completely written off before the playoffs. Freedman did okay, brought through the youngsters well but I'd give most of the credit to their academy, which was excellent.

Holloway's signings were awful tbh, but I could see why they were panicking to bring players in.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Irish Jet said:


> Saw you had written double post earlier, was like WTF? :lmao
> 
> I don't think he done a better job than Holloway. If you remember under Freedman Zaha was tearing apart the Championship on a weekly basis, then he went cold and the rest of the team followed suit. He turned it on in the playoffs and you know the rest. They were very, very reliant on him. I actually give Holloway credit because they were completely written off before the playoffs. Freedman did okay, brought through the youngsters well but I'd give most of the credit to their academy, which was excellent.
> 
> Holloway's signings were awful tbh, but I could see why they were panicking to bring players in.


I was fuckern livid when I edited the "second post" and the original one disappeared, just makes you not want to bother making good detailed posts anymore when the site does that fpalm

...and by the way, who was manager when Zaha went cold? Whose job was it to motivate him? Exactly. No offence but it's not hard to see that Palace started falling apart under Holloway in the championship. As for being reliant on him? Nah not really, Glenn Murray was their most valuable player last season in terms of team performances and end product. Notice the difference compared to the previous season when he scored 6 league goals all season while Palace finished 17th. Zaha was actually more consistent that season, but they struggled big time because they didn't have an _in form_ Iwan Roberts/Grant Holt/Jason Roberts/Geoff Horsfield championship level leader to drag them through the gritty times, which is what you really need to succeed at that level in what is essentially a long season filled with games against lots of overly physical sides. 

Mind you, that's the one area where I think that Holloway has suffered severe bad luck, because Murray's better than any of their other strikers, but he won't play until Christmas time. Not that he would have made the difference and gained palace an extra 3 or 4 points though, because Holloway's tactics negated any good qualities that Palace have had this season. When the long ball is being played to Dwight Gayle you know that something has gone very wrong.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Olly would be class for boro but doubt he'll go with them in their current state and he does like to spend and wouldn't be able to.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Chelsea linked with german wonderkid Julian Brandt

guess what position he plays? 

:banderas


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> Chelsea linked with german wonderkid Julian Brandt
> 
> guess what position he plays?
> 
> :banderas


i wanna say winger but it seems like such an easy answer


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I was fuckern livid when I edited the "second post" and the original one disappeared, just makes you not want to bother making good detailed posts anymore when the site does that fpalm


I tend to copy my posts (long ones) to avoid server problems before posting.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'd like to echo Andre's thoughts on the servers and long posts. I'm going to copy them before posting now because my Holloway post decided it didn't want to be a post.

People point to the Palace squad because it's clear to see it's garbage. It was always going to go down. The thing is that Holloway has signed a lot of that squad. They have more than their 25 player limit for registrations, meaning three players, including two Holloway signed, aren't even in his squad. Marange, who he signed on a free from France, didn't make the squad because Holloway came out and said he was too slow. Well maybe you should have figured that out before you signed him. Granted, he was on a free, but that's a waste of wages. He also signed Stephen Dobbie (again), and has since had to loan him out because he didn't make the cut for the squad. He actually paid for Dobbie too.

I'm not sure exactly how much Palace have spent, but they've blown a lot of money. Guys like Gayle should have never cost that much, while he's brought in Chamakh on no doubt a fair bit a week. He's spent enough money to have actually improved the squad. Maybe instead of signing so many players that he had too many, he could have made some considered signings. I'm so happy he never signed Mark Milligan, because it's a mystery whether Holloway actually knew who he was. He signed Kebe late in the window after signing Garvin, Gayle (who has played wide) and Puncheon. HOW MANY WIDE PLAYERS DO YOU NEED?

His management has been nutty too. I thought he would get the sack after the game at Anfield when he played three up front, not tracking back. Why is that a good idea? The defence was fisted, as expected. Nuts.

I feel bad for Mile Jedinak in all of this. I really hope the new manager plays him, because he's beastly and he's Australian. :bozza


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He has spent over £10 million, bkb, which is fuckern mental when you review his squad.

Just to put it into perspective...lambert spent about £7 million in the summer of 2011 and a further £5 million in January 2012, building on top of what was largely a very good league one/average champs squad. We finished 12th that season with 47 points.

Club shop wanker pulis only spent £11 million in his first season in the prem in 2008/2009, again largely building on top of an ordinary championship side that had maybe a two or three relative stars in the side including a young Ryan shawcross. Stoke finished 12th that season with 45 points.

Other examples include Wigan in 2005/2006, west ham the same season, Birmingham under Bruce in 2002/2003, etc. Yhe point is that holloway's job wasn't mission impossible like some try to paint the picture. With a budget like the one which holloway was afforded you should at least be able to compete. However, signing loads of overpriced/overpaid duffers while alienating the players that got you to the promised land in the first place isn't going to take you far.

Bulk was absolutely spot on regards to holloway's tactical naively btw, he's absolutely clueless when concerned with setting a basic team shape or system that will prevent the loss of copious amounts of goals. Palace have conceded 20 in 8 league games, that's 2.5 goals per game, says it all really! Wait, actually it doesn't...when you have a defensive problem and believe that Damien Delaney plus the £3 million signing of mariappa is the answer, well...fuckern warz!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

http://www.thingsthathavemorepointsthansunderland.com/

:banderas


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

things that dont have more points than sunderland:

adrien's posts 



:banderas


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I think in light of reading all thw press regarding the "Commission" to improve football in England, i'd like to see a wage cap for players under 21, accross the globe.

Never happen but they should be back to cleaning the 1st teams boots as reserves, spoilt brats..  

And how have russia been given the world cup with their racism record.. jesus.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> http://www.thingsthathavemorepointsthansunderland.com/
> 
> :banderas


:kolo1


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Brendan Rodgers has accused Sir Alex Ferguson of lacking ‘old school ethics’ for revealing dressing room exchanges in his autobiography.
> The Liverpool manager believes words spoken behind closed doors should never be repeated, meaning revelations about Roy Keane’s outbursts at Manchester United would be kept from publication.
> 
> ‘Anyone who’s been in football knows that whatever is said behind closed doors and in the changing room is something you wouldn’t want to hear again,’ Rodgers told TalkSport.
> ‘It’s something that’s vitally important. You want to know as a human being that you can speak openly and communication is honest, and hopefully wouldn’t get repeated.
> ‘It’s certainly something that in modern time is becoming more difficult. I always felt that years ago you could say those sorts of things, that people were open and honest, but that it would get left behind and you move on.







:brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Angry fights with ex players vs Putting on a bit of a show for the camera while giving nothing secret away.

:brodgers


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Rodgers has a point. What Brendan says is definitely something I wouldn’t want to hear again :brodgers

EDIT: Well that's bizarre. I clicked 'go advanced' and found out it's already been posted =/


----------



## Screwball

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Andre and Bulk have both comprehensively summed it up about Ollie. Pulis is in-line to take over (Ollie's mate) and he'll turn that team into more of a cohesive unit and he'll also bring seven years of Premier League experience which is exactly what a promoted team like Palace needed at this juncture, some stability and some experience. Stoke worked hard, were very potent and were highly organised during his tenure although I have reservations of Selhurst being another Britannia but with Pulis they could get some scalps on the way to relegation.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

http://www.newstatesman.com/2013/10...idelines-are-killing-their-kids-love-football

Pretty good article written by Gary Lineker about the state of our youth system in England and the grassroots approach we have. Nothing new necessarily but I thought it was a good read. I don't know if it was hyperbole or an actual fact but he says that countries such as Germany and Spain have ten times the number of qualified coaches that we do which I find pretty shocking. And he definitely has a point about kids playing on full sized pitches and it contributing to our long ball culture/mentality, I remember the first competitive game I ever played at 7 or 8 years old and the coach put me in centre midfield. I was completely lost. The only time we would play on smaller pitches were five-a-side tournaments in the summer after the season had finished which ended up being the most enjoyable games.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Wait kids play on full size pitches in England? That shit cray.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

When I was 8 years old my coach gave me a ball, stuck me in the middle of a field and told me to "go run."


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

they always shoved me in the goal because i was kinda fat :jose


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I scored 5 goals in my first ever Sunday League game. 200PA wasted by English coaching!

#fuming


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> they always shoved me in the goal because i was kinda fat :jose


and a lot shit.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Lineker's right. I only coach in schools now & soccer camps like this week for half term. Parents are a fucking nuisance, most think they're coaches on the sidelines, shouting at kids, confusing & upsetting them. I don't coach clubs any more. The mixed messages kids get there from coaches who just want to win and don't have any coaching qualifications is ridiculous.

The mentality there is to win, not nurture them in schools like we're instructed too. They learn things in school lessons with right coaching, although a lot of schools can't afford to hire coaches in, have qualified ones in place or coach what they need to. The ones that we coach to improve their ability in an noncompetitive environment go to their clubs and are told to forget about keeping the ball, just to lump it and chase. It's a fucked up system.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Quasi Juice said:


> Wait kids play on full size pitches in England? That shit cray.


Yep. All big, strong, quick lads in defence and up front if you had them available. Whoever could kick the ball the furthest would play in central defence and HOOOOOOOOOOOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF so that your quickest 'big strong lad' could chase onto the ball. That was about 90% of the youth teams that I played for/played against on grass pitches growing up. There's a reason why I stopped playing organised footy at 14 when i wanted to start expressing myself...I started playing six a side instead. It's okay playing that type of 'full sized' footy if you're in goal (which I was for one team) but otherwise it's a load of shit.

Hopefully people like Nige can try to change the culture of youth football in this country (Y) It will take a while though...

Lineker is spot on too.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Coutinho will be fit for Arsenal :hb


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The level of coaching I had at Dundee Utd was pretty good. I don't even remember any of the coaches' names now, but when you're a fourteen year old kid and you go pro-youth after having been shouted at non-stop for three years by some fat alchy cunt that thinks he's Walter Smith, it's an eye-opener and a half. 



Nige™ said:


> Lineker's right. I only coach in schools now & soccer camps like this week for half term. Parents are a fucking nuisance, most think they're coaches on the sidelines, shouting at kids, confusing & upsetting them. I don't coach clubs any more. The mixed messages kids get there from coaches who just want to win and don't have any coaching qualifications is ridiculous.
> 
> The mentality there is to win, not nurture them in schools like we're instructed too. They learn things in school lessons with right coaching, although a lot of schools can't afford to hire coaches in, have qualified ones in place or coach what they need to. The ones that we coach to improve their ability in an noncompetitive environment go to their clubs and are told to forget about keeping the ball, just to lump it and chase. It's a fucked up system.


As a football coach, this is a tremendous post and I agree with it pretty much 100%. I mostly coach basketball now because the majority of parents of the younger kids go there and don't say a word because they don't know a thing about the sport. I mean, most of the parents that constantly shout rubbish at football games don't know a thing either, but they at least *think* they do. With basketball, most of them literally do not understand the rules, and half of them probably think their kids are only there until they get fed up and go back to football. When I coach under 19s, by that point they're old enough to tell their parents to stay at home and watch the Hollyoakes omnibus or whatever other shit rather than come to training/games with them. So it's really a win-win.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Hopefully people like Nige can try to change the culture of youth football in this country (Y) It will take a while though...
> 
> Lineker is spot on too.


Fuck that. I've been saving to move abroad for a fair while now, get my experience here for visa points to get the fuck out of this country. The football/coaching system's as fucked as this god awful country is becoming more & more with each passing year. I don't see any hope in the near future for either.

Greg **** talks a good game but he doesn't know enough to put procedures place. He needs to get the right people involved, former coaches who are have practiced current methods if it's going to improve. It won't happen, just like the government's plans to get lazy dossers comfortably & happily living on benefits into work. I actually have more faith in the future of the footballing future of the country than the country itself.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Abk™ said:


> I tend to copy my posts (long ones) to avoid server problems before posting.


I usually just post concisely :side:

Andre, Nige & Andy hit the nail on the head. I know a lad who does some part time coaching with young kids and he's always talking about the smaller, nimble and technically gifted players being isolated and almost forgotten in favour of the bigger and more energetic lads being nurtured and complimented. It's quite staggering to witness the difference in mentality over here compared to abroad. Obviously the winning mentality is all that matters evidently to coaches and parents alike and it's going to take a herculian effort to eradicate this antiquated mindset and set about encouraging kids to actually develop a technique and improve as a player.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Nige™ said:


> Fuck that. I've been saving to move abroad for a fair while now, get my experience here for visa points to get the fuck out of this country.


Where you moving to?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I usually just post concisely :side:
> 
> Andre, Nige & Andy hit the nail on the head. I know a lad who does some part time coaching with young kids and he's always talking about the smaller, nimble and technically gifted players being isolated and almost forgotten in favour of the bigger and more energetic lads being nurtured and complimented. It's quite staggering to witness the difference in mentality over here compared to abroad. *Obviously the winning mentality is all that matters evidently to coaches and parents alike and it's going to take a herculian effort to eradicate this antiquated mindset* and set about encouraging kids to actually develop a technique and improve as a player.


What's bolded is easily the biggest problem of them all, we can make all the changes we like to the pitch sizes, pitch surfaces, coaching courses and throw as much money as we like at grassroots football but at the end of the day it's the attitude and mentality of parents and coaches that really do need changing but unfortunately trying to get people to change there opinions on how things should be done is like getting blood from a stone most of the time and this seems to stem from in my opinion British Culture itself where people seem to have an undeserved sense of entitlement.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Coutinho will be fit for Arsenal :hb


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Coutinho will be fit for Arsenal :hb














WOOLCOCK said:


> I usually just post concisely :side:
> 
> Andre, Nige & Andy hit the nail on the head. I know a lad who does some part time coaching with young kids and he's always talking about the smaller, nimble and technically gifted players being isolated and almost forgotten in favour of the bigger and more energetic lads being nurtured and complimented. It's quite staggering to witness the difference in mentality over here compared to abroad. Obviously the winning mentality is all that matters evidently to coaches and parents alike and it's going to take a herculian effort to eradicate this antiquated mindset and set about encouraging kids to actually develop a technique and improve as a player.


Still find it crazy to believe that under the English mentality a player like Messi might never have been. Really is a bullshit mentality to have and yet people wonder why when it comes to the international stage we simply can't compete with the likes of Spain and Brazil. Nothing will change for a long time though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> *Still find it crazy to believe that under the English mentality a player like Messi might never have been.* Really is a bullshit mentality to have and yet people wonder why when it comes to the international stage we simply can't compete with the likes of Spain and Brazil. Nothing will change for a long time though.


Yeah we'd have been giving him the wrong drugs.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hey, at least the English lads can run around the pitch tirelessly whilst the Spanish and Germans run circles around them. Silver lining and all that jazz.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We tackle hard bro.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Coutinho will be fit for Arsenal :hb


hil1


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I remember Liverpool fans hyping up the return of Suarez. What was the result of that game again? :banderas


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I remember Chelsea fans hyping the returns of Torres. What was the result of these returns again? :banderas

BRB 50 GAME GOAL DROUGHT


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Feels nice to know that Joel actually feels threatened about Liverpool doing well so far this season that he continually needs to make jabs :banderas


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Can't wait for the Liverpool v WBA game Saturday. Real looking forward to it. Hoping Clarke continues to realise West Brom's strength mainly is in the midfield. Hope he doesn't do something dumb like trying both Anichebe and Anelka up front.


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Has anyone seen some of the questions from Harry Redknapp's twitter Q&A? So much gold there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



God™;25513273 said:


> Has anyone seen some of the questions from Harry Redknapp's twitter Q&A? So much gold there.


http://www.sportskeeda.com/2013/10/24/the-greatest-tweets-from-harry-redknapps-twitter-qa/

Some brilliant ones. :arry probably some better ones out there.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Ho1spur @1_Hotspur
> 
> #AskHarry are you doing this out of you car window?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


I was just going to quote that. That's the best one :lmao

Also:

rob collins ‏@rwpcollins 3h

When you're ordering at a drive thru McDonalds, do you pretend you're on Sky Sports? #askharry

and:

"How does it feel to be the only man to crack under the pressure of being England manager without actually being offered the job?"


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:lmao man leave arry' alone:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> #AskHarry Why have you done a Twitter Q & A if you can't read?


:torres


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I just want us to beat West Brom at home for once and not get fucked on the counter again.

The past two games we've played them at home were aneurysm-inducingly bad


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

"@studavis 12h

#AskHarry What's the maximum value of £20 notes (in envelopes) that can be shoved behind a match officials Type 22 600x1000mm radiator?"

:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> I was just going to quote that. That's the best one :lmao
> 
> Also:
> 
> rob collins ‏@rwpcollins 3h
> 
> When you're ordering at a drive thru McDonalds, do you pretend you're on Sky Sports? #askharry
> 
> and:
> 
> "How does it feel to be the only man to crack under the pressure of being England manager without actually being offered the job?"




England one is fecking brilliant.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

"@TaylorandBesty 12h

Have you ever just sat staring at Louise until you realise you've got a semi on then had to sort yourself out in the shed? #AskHarry" 

:torres


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> "@TaylorandBesty 12h
> 
> Have you ever just sat staring at Louise until you realise you've got a semi on then had to sort yourself out in the shed? #AskHarry"
> 
> :torres


Just saw that one as well :lmao


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

They should get this guy to reply to them all:


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> #AskHarry If I draw a face on my bollocks & hang them out the car window, will security let me use your parking spot?


:redknapp


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> They should get this guy to reply to them all:


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

"He can hit the side netting form anywhere on the pitch" :lmao triffic

Also :lol at that question haribo posted.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> and a lot shit.


why u do dis snrub?


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Kiz has turned into somewhat of a bully recently.

Can't wait for Sunday. Usually City beat us with relative ease, but I think we have a chance to win this time. We gotta win. Any other result isn't good.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

2 wins in europe is enough to make any man aggressive.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Every club wishes they had a player good enough to hit the side netting from anywhere.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

had to laugh p hard at the picture the bbc decided to use on their black players could boycott the 2018 world cup article


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He's being pulled away from Russia.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

De Gea

Rafael Jones Evans Evra

Nani Cleverley Fellaini Januzaj

Kagawa

Rooney​
Plz.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Why the fuck are you starting Fellaini over Carrick? Not sure if Kagawa would thrive against Stoke.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *Why the fuck are you starting Fellaini over Carrick? Not sure if Kagawa would thrive against Stoke.*


Could go one of two ways, he'll either be physical'd out of the game or run rings around the Monstars.

He earned a start with his last performance but no doubt that clown Moyes was salivating over Giggs so he'll start instead.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Giggs is more consistently good than Kagawa though. Kagawa's never played well when teams get physical with him. Granted this isn't Pulis' Stoke defence and they're not the same under Hughes but I wouldn't be confident of him having much impact on the game if they rough him up.*


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Moses-Sturridge-Suarez
Henderson-Gerrard
Lucas
Cissokho Sakho Kolo Johnson
Mig​
3 in the middle is what we need against West Brom, Mulumbu/Yaqob have destroyed us before, going with just Lucas/Gerrard again won't go well.


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Adrien got humbled? :banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Mignolet
Kolo Skrtel Sakho
Johnson Gerrard Lucas Cissokho
Henderson
Sturridge Suarez


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BkB Hulk said:


> Mignolet
> Kolo Skrtel Sakho
> Johnson Gerrard Lucas Cissokho
> Henderson
> Sturridge Suarez


You forgot Moses. Put him in the team now.

Cech
Bran Luiz Terry Azpi
Ramires Mikel
Mata Oscar Hazard
Torres

That's what I would like to see. Gone with Luiz over Cahill on the basis of pace and only pace. Need someone fast to keep up with Aguero. Mata won't start and Lampard probably will start though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

hart
zab vinny nasty clichy
yaya dinho
navas kun silva
negredo

could go with micah at rb though, who knows.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










I always knew the Pope was a fan.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *Why the fuck are you starting Fellaini over Carrick? Not sure if Kagawa would thrive against Stoke.*


Carrick hasn't looked himself this season, I think he needs a rest, he's played a lot of football the last few seasons. One of the main positives with Fellaini is that he can be an alertanate to Carrick as well as an option next to him. In fact I think he'd suit playing with Cleverley more as he's more mobile and can probably compliment Fellaini more effectively. Plus, we're playing Stoke, they're not as direct as they were but they're still a huge threat. Wouldn't even shock me to see Smalling play instead of Rafael (which would piss me off).

As for Kaagwa, I just think it's time to start playing him. it's criminal leaving him out of the side, he's probably the classiest player in the side. We need to get him involved, even if it's on the wing cutting in. He showed his class on Wednesday, there's no excuse not to give him a run of games. It's not like we're doing anything significant without him.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> hart
> zab *vinny *nasty clichy
> yaya dinho
> navas kun silva
> negredo
> 
> could go with micah at rb though, who knows.


Been confirmed that he'll be back? That's pretty huge if so.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

no it's been confirmed that he's out now. i presumed he would be back but he's probably broken his neck or melted or something

no way will demichelis be fit so it'll probably be garcia again and we'll get raped. i don't understand why micah isn't played at cb because anything is better than garcia or lescott.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Mignolet 

Kolo

Johnson Cissokho

Sakho

Lucas

Gerrard Hendo

Alberto

Suarez 

Sturridge​
Double Diamond Formation. RIP WBA


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> You forgot Moses. Put him in the team now.


no. no no no.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> You forgot Moses. Put him in the team now.
> 
> Cech
> Bran Luiz Terry Azpi
> Ramires Mikel
> Mata Oscar Hazard
> Torres
> 
> That's what I would like to see. Gone with Luiz over Cahill on the basis of pace and only pace. Need someone fast to keep up with Aguero. Mata won't start and Lampard probably will start though.


Yes ... forgot. :side:

I like Moses and I think he brings a spark to the team, but the 3-5-2 just doesn't suit him. He doesn't have the passing vision to play centrally. If we start playing with wingers again then I would be starting him. Of course, I know this has nothing to do with you being a Chelsea fan. :brodgers


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We need to give a breather to a few players, and Monreal and Vermaelen probably deserve to start here:

---------------Szczesny
Sagna - Koscielny - Vermaelen - Monreal
-----------Ramsey - Arteta
-------Gnabry - Rosicky - Cazorla
----------------Giroud

Ozil needs a rest. He looks knackered. We've got Liverpool, United, Dortmund, and Southampton next, so this is the game to give him some rest. I really don't care much about the Chelsea game midweek. I doubt Wenger would start Gnabry or drop Ozil though.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Mignolet
> 
> Kolo
> 
> Johnson Cissokho
> 
> Sakho
> 
> Lucas
> 
> Gerrard Hendo
> 
> Alberto
> 
> Suarez
> 
> Sturridge​
> Double Diamond Formation. RIP WBA



"Death by football" :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Irish Jet said:


> Carrick hasn't looked himself this season, I think he needs a rest, he's played a lot of football the last few seasons. One of the main positives with Fellaini is that he can be an alertanate to Carrick as well as an option next to him. In fact I think he'd suit playing with Cleverley more as he's more mobile and can probably compliment Fellaini more effectively. Plus, we're playing Stoke, they're not as direct as they were but they're still a huge threat. Wouldn't even shock me to see Smalling play instead of Rafael (which would piss me off).
> 
> As for Kaagwa, I just think it's time to start playing him. it's criminal leaving him out of the side, he's probably the classiest player in the side. We need to get him involved, even if it's on the wing cutting in. He showed his class on Wednesday, there's no excuse not to give him a run of games. It's not like we're doing anything significant without him.



I'd much rather clev/carrick over fellaini yeah go figure, if fellaini does start over carrick he better put in some performance he has been gash.


If kagawa plays who doesn't? rvp, wayne, adnan or nani? Not that i don't want him to it's just were do we play him and does rvp/rooney get dropped.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Has Fellaini been that bad for the Mancs? Haven't seen a lot of them this season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

i wonder if we could play essien tomorrow

he isnt what he used to be, but fuck, we need someone to contain yaya and it sure as hell isnt Lampard


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> i wonder if we could play essien tomorrow
> 
> he isnt what he used to be, but fuck, we need someone to contain yaya and it sure as hell isnt Lampard


Hmm... Mikel gets destoryed by Yaya constantly as well. Essien wouldn't be match fit though, which could be a problem.

Had all summer to prepare for this, but attacking midfield was far more important apparently.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

we could drop oscar deeper and basically make him job to take yaya out of the game

i remember last season he did an amazing job shutting down Pirlo, Rooney and Arteta when they were at their most dangerous


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yaya is a beast though. Different kettle of fish. I fear Oscar would try to tackle him and just get bounced off.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Stop thinking like moyes lads.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Play nine at the back. :moyes1


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:kobe2 

Yet again, I have forgotten to make changes to my Fantasy Football team before the deadline. Instead of having Suarez or Sturridge as captain for West Jobich Albion coming to Anfield, I have Rooney as captain for United's inevitable 1-1 with Stoke.

And I've just burned my french toast. :jose

Hopefully a Liverpool win and a great El Classico can salvage this day. :mark:


----------



## The Monster

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

DdG
Rafael Jones Evans Evra(c)
Carrick Fellaini
Nani Kagawa Januzaj
Rooney

Subs - Anders Smalling Toni Chicha Young Giggs RvP

Think Felliani will play in CM alongside carrick. Ando been frozen out, giggs doubt he can play start 2 games in space of few days, clev is still out with a injury. Also Felliani may get a nod due his more physical stature which could be useful v stoke. Fellaini will still need to move ball quicker though. Stoke will come to OT & go deep with defence & pack middle making it hard for us to break them down. So need move ball quick & get some movement into the side so can pull stoke players out of position so can create decent chances.

Also after watching the last 15mins of game v Sociedad reckon Moyes was testing out kagawa off Rooney so might go kagawa off Rooney from the start today, kagawa shouldn't be dropped & RvP has a late fitness test so bring him on off the bench.

Don't see reason to break the back 4 up, only issue is that set plays don't have any big players in back 4 & at set plays we might be very vulnerable also we lack talker at set plays IMO in mould of Vida. I still think though benefit that back 4 is can push higher up & squeeze game which is fine as Stoke don't have any real threat with any quick players to get in behind IMO. Fast starts are important in these games & reckon we that side can play higher line with aggressive pressing along with moving ball quick, getting more movement up top & quality in side we hopefully can put Few goals in today.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Ramsey, Ozil and Cazorla all start for Arsenal, plus Flamini is fit and in. Not even a sadomasochist would enjoy what's about to happen to Palace.

To put it technically, Palace are about to be dicked hard.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Palace are about to be fisted hard and only Alex will take some satisfaction out of seeing it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










Smiley pls.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Chamakh will score


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

WE BRAZIL TODAY:mark:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I actually see Moyes starting with the team The Monster suggested, except maybe Young will be given a start and Smalling might come in for Rafael. However, we need Rafael as he's one of our best defenders, is underrated in the air and is such a threat on the right and has good link-up play with either Valencia or Nani. Adnan deserves to start again here but I think Moyes might give Young another test, he looked pretty decent when he came on against Sociedad and Moyes might let Young try and make a big impression here as he really needs to.

I don't understand some of the comments about leaving Kagawa out just because it's Stoke. Last season away at Stoke, Kagawa had a solid game and had a neat little partnership with Carrick/Rooney in a midfield 3. He's our most creative player and really needs game time and to regain that sharpness in his game. I'd love to see a Kagawa/Rooney partnership up top... the few times they have started together up front they've shown some good chemistry together.

I'm expecting a hammering from United to come soon with some of the chances the players are creating, I don't think it will be today but I think United will win comfortably.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I don't know why, but he resembles Pauline Fowler in that pic to me.


----------



## Sliced Bread no2

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

From the perspective of a Liverpool fan, I hope to see Luis Alberto start ahead of Victor Moses. Alberto, to me, looks like he has something about him, and whilst Coutinho may be fit enough for the bench, I don't want to see him rushed into a game we should be winning without him. We're gonna need him for the trip to Arsenal. Moses doesn't really look comfortable in the role.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Dat Crystal Palace manager is to damn happy to be there:lol


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We've been so dire, dire. Ozil, Cazorla have been invisible. Ramsey has gone back to his old ways. Bar Arteta, we just aren't doing anything. #SaveUsRosicky


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Confirmed #LFC team v @WBAFCofficial: Mignolet, Johnson, Cissokho, Toure, Sakho, Skrtel, Lucas, Gerrard, Henderson, Sturridge, Suarez





> Confirmed #LFC subs v @WBAFCofficial: Jones, Kelly, Agger, Allen, Sterling, Moses, Alberto


Five at the back but we'll probably concede from a set-piece again as usual.

Hoped Alberto would get a start. SAS to GOAT.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

lmao Arteta


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> De Gea, Smalling, Jones, Evans, Evra, Nani, Carrick, Cleverley, Kagawa, Rooney, Van Persie
> Lindegaard, Rafael, Fellaini, Januzaj, Young, Valencia, Hernandez.


Im guessing Januzaj will start against Norwich midweek


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Aside from Smalling I like that team.

But still. Smalling. Such a negative decision.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

ah yeah didnt notice that at first, cant understand that decision. Rafael is a far better right back


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Happy with the team but don't understand why Rafael is left out. Him and Nani have looked such a threat on the right, Smalling offers nothing going forward. Sure, he'll be vital on set pieces but it's such a negative choice.

Good to see Cleverley is back, I thought he was still out injured so that is a nice surprise. As is Van Persie starting along with Rooney and Kagawa. The front four looks very promising, let's hope they deliver some goals.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Thats properly our Strongest 11 apart from rafael at rb. But bench looks very good as well. I can understand why Rafael was taken out for Smalling in terms of we have not looked at best at defending set plays this season which is one of Stoke biggest strength & rafael not the biggest but you lose that attacking threat rafael has by putting Smalling in there. Never a fan of cb at rb, but I don't see lot of pace in that stoke attack & like said before I reckon stoke come to OT to sit deep & make it hard or us to break down so should have lot of ball just need to use it right also that back line can push up & play aggressive line so having Smalling at rb shouldn't be to big of a issue in the defensive terms & as long as his provides width & helps Nani in the offensive terms he should have a decent game at rb & hopefully rafael wont be to big a miss.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yep, good result for Arsenal. Shame about the undeserved sending off. Now they probably won't have any defensive midfielders at all against Liverpool.

Özil was absolutely exhausted, he needs some rest.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Srdjan99 said:


> Yep, good result for Arsenal. Shame about the undeserved sending off. Now they probably won't have any defensive midfielders at all against Liverpool.
> 
> Özil was absolutely exhausted, he needs some rest.


Why do you steal Your comments from barcaforum?


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:banderas


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Redd Foxx said:


> Why do you steal Your comments from barcaforum?


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Rafael's side, stupid Smaling


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

united :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Cleverley's started off going full retard.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> TWO
> 
> HOURS
> 
> TO
> 
> GO.
> 
> OH
> 
> MY
> 
> GOD.
> 
> :suarez1





DwayneAustin said:


> http://www.barcaforum.com/showthrea...ague-2013-14?p=1102498&viewfull=1#post1102498
> 
> :kobe :banderas





Redd Foxx said:


> Why do you steal Your comments from barcaforum?


Probably the same guy.:banderas

Srdjan99 caught WOAT-handed.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Srdjan99 said:


> Yep, good result for Arsenal. Shame about the undeserved sending off. Now they probably won't have any defensive midfielders at all against Liverpool.
> 
> Özil was absolutely exhausted, he needs some rest.



Yup, we need to rest him against Chelsea, play Cazorla and Rosicky, Ramsey should also get some rest, maybe try Arteta-Flamini with Wilshere providing workrate? Theo should be back soon, after the Chelsea game if I remember correctly, so that'll help immensely. 










:jameson


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

SUAREZ. Nutmeg. CLOSE YOUR LEGS YOU SLUT :banderas 1-0


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I love watching Suarez play. And :lol @ Srdjan99 running away:lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

JESUS CHRIST

J.E.S.U.S.C.H.R.I.S.T

TOO GOOD. TOO GOAT. 

:suarez1


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Cleverley and Nani are on acid or some shit.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

United are getting killed holy shit, this is bake.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Stoke could be out of sight.

Smalling starting is killing us, he looks lost.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fergie looking pissed lolllllllllll.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

if cleverlol is the future of english football then it's further in the toilet than first thought.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Carrick has been shit again too. 

Dire performance.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:rvp

Get Smalling off at halftime you ginger prick.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Lucky lucky goal. It's painful watching us atm, p.s. why is smalling full back?

We really really lack creativity. Nani really needs to go he's been bad for years.

EDIT: WTF UNITED MAN 2-1


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

LMAO UNITED

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL GOAL


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

STOKE GOATING LIKE GOATS GONNA GOATTTTTTTT

PHIL WOAT JONES.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What happened with van persie there?


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



hbkdxhhh said:


> What happened with van persie there?


He's a cunt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

he pretended he was back around vulnerable young women and started getting violent

or he's a cunt.

you can get good odds on both


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Some/most players just aren't up to it or good enough, some older players, not enough in midfield and the defence is shambles as is the style of play.

In short fucking wanking cunting shite.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Smalling, Jones, Carrick, Cleverley, Nani

They were about as awful as it gets.

Rafael and Januzaj have to be on at HT.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:banderas


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I thought Sturridge was injured so my attention was on him so I missed that Suarez header :side:


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



God™ said:


> He's a cunt.


Your'e absolutely hilarious. Please post more on this topic..

There has got to be changes in midfield because united are nowhere to be seen. Kagawa is drifting far too much.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

2-0 Good first half :brodgers

Hows Man U doing? GOATing against Stoke i'm guessing :side:


----------



## Sliced Bread no2

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Have to be delighted with that first half. Any rival fan who says that they wouldn't have Suarez in their team because of his 'antics' is either a liar or a fool.

Can't get complacent though, 2 goals isn't out of West Brom's grasp.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> 2-0 Good first half :brodgers
> 
> Hows Man U doing? GOATing against Stoke i'm guessing :side:


We are playing awful as usual lol.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Awful is been kind.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Jones, Smalling and Evans have put in the worst defensive display I've ever seen at Old Trafford in that half, from any team.

If I was Van Persie I'd be picking fights with the other 10 in his team instead of the Stoke players.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

United getting slayed by the mighty Stoke? :banderas

Moyes is the gift that just keeps on giving.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

There is a lack of real formation in midfield and defence. It's all over the place.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

WOAT transfer dealings since ronaldo/tevez fucked off is part of the reason we are at this point not been able to suitably replace scholes, fletcher, giggs, evra, rio or ronaldo.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

It's not a lack of shape or formation, they are just doing ridiculous things. Smalling completely out of it for the first goal, then Evans just kicking it into Crouch. No formation can fix that. Nor can organisation stop Phil Jones from giving away that retarded free kick for the second.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



T-C said:


> It's not a lack of shape or formation, they are just doing ridiculous things. Smalling completely out of it for the first goal, then Evans just kicking it into Crouch. No formation can fix that. Nor can organisation stop Phil Jones from giving away that retarded free kick for the second.


If we got a backup rb like any normal team we wouldn't have to play cb's there.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



T-C said:


> It's not a lack of shape or formation, theys are just doing ridiculous things. Smalling completely out of it for the first goal, then Evans just kicking it into Crouch. No formation can fix that. Nor can organisation stop Phil Jones from giving away that retarded free kick for the second.


But it could help us getting forward, we are jogging around the pitch looking for random passes sideways.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> If we got a backup rb like any normal team we wouldn't have to play cb's there.


Agreed. Even more ridiculous due to how many injuries that Rafael picks up.

We do lack options going forward but a lot of that is because our midfield is shite and Rooney has to play the number 10 role, even though he isn't very good at it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



T-C said:


> Agreed.
> 
> We do lack options going forward but a lot of that is because our midfield is shite and Rooney has to play the number 10 role, even though he isn't very good at it.


We lack a proper solid defence we're either swapping players around or relying on rio/vidic to stay fit, cm is bare to the bones and the players in that position currently are either not good enough or aging, wingers are still rubbish and rooney is better imo as a number 9 but so is rvp.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hopefully Adnan can bring some life to us, but I don't have much hope. Build up is far too slow.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

or maybe moyes isn't very good.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



T-C said:


> Hopefully Adnan can bring some life to us, but I don't have much hope. Build up is far too slow.


Our build up play has been mostly awful for a while now, but the fergie winning mentality covered it up.

Can't disagree kiz.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> or maybe moyes isn't very good.


There is that. 

That said, a lot of these problems were there last season as well, as you know. Nobody else could have done what Fergie did with that team last season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



T-C said:


> There is that.
> 
> That said, a lot of these problems were there last season as well, as you know. Nobody else could have done what Fergie did with that team last season.



Could be said problems were there in the 19 winning season? i seem to remember few games that season our play wasn't great, even though we did fuck all in 09/10 wayne was awesome that year as a number 9.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

SUAREZ 










Only thing that can stop us this season is if SAS have a falling out over who will be Top Scorer.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The "supporters" booing can fuck off.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

and they didn't strengthen

christ, utd watched us do the exact same thing last season. disjointed, didn't strengthen in the window and we fell apart. seems utd had a bit of the too big to fall complex about them from the higher ups.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Woy to liverpool all over again but on a bigger scale, uninspiring stuff allround.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> and they didn't strengthen
> 
> christ, utd watched us do the exact same thing last season. disjointed, didn't strengthen in the window and we fell apart. seems utd had a bit of the too big to fall complex about them from the higher ups.


the clueless pursuit of fabregas didn't help our summer at all, and woodward seemed inept in transfer dealings.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hope that when this linesman goes home, he takes off his shoes and accidentally steps on a plug. Then stubs his toe off the kitchen table.

WOAT


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

ROONEY!!!


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Rooney saves us AGAIN. still not changing my mind about this awful display yet again.

EDIT HERNANDEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

HERNANDEZ!!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

CHICOO


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Chico time hil1


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Great turnaround, hopefully we hold on.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

wow what a turnaround

utd have now moved from 8th to, uh

8th.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Dirty fuckers stoke.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> wow what a turnaround
> 
> utd have now moved from 8th to, uh
> 
> 8th.


and? its still hopefully 3 points, which didnt look likely 10 mins ago


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Well, i ''was'' beginning to lose the will to live. Guess i may have to untie this noose now :moyes1


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> wow what a turnaround
> 
> utd have now moved from 8th to, uh
> 
> 8th.


keeps us in touch with the europa league places.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

You could watch ten El Classicos in a row and not see a better collection of goals than the four we have scored today. Ridiculous stuff.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Europa league is the boss competition :moyes2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> and? its still hopefully 3 points, which didnt look likely 10 mins ago


and you're 8th. that's what.

a pathetic display at home against a team teetering on the relegation zone saved by 2 good bits of play. the 3 points still keep you midtable. which is funny.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> You could watch ten El Classicos in a row and not see a better collection of goals than the four we have scored today. Ridiculous stuff.


Will next season once suarez signs for madrid :terry


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

i'd love to see how many fouls Stoke have given away. It's borderline ridiculous


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> Will next season once suarez signs for madrid :terry


:suarez2

Even madrid couldn't afford him after today :suarez1


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> and you're 8th.  that's what.
> 
> a pathetic display at home against a team teetering on the relegation zone saved by 2 good bits of play. the 3 points still keep you midtable. which is funny.


so fans arent supposed to celebrate?, havent seen anyone saying we're going to win the league now. At least it will give the players a bit of confidence, and hopefully reduce the pressure on Moyes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Atleast we showed some spine and balls today.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> so fans arent supposed to celebrate?, havent seen anyone saying we're going to win the league now. At least it will give the players a bit of confidence, and hopefully reduce the pressure on Moyes.


jumping to conclusions based on absolutely nothing. how different.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

PHEW.


----------



## Curry

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

As someone who picked Sturridge over Suarez in my Fantasy team; What the fuck is this?


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> :suarez2
> 
> Even madrid couldn't afford him after today :suarez1


£100m+ and Ronaldo should do the job hil1



I Curry I said:


> As someone who picked Sturridge over Suarez in my Fantasy team; What the fuck is this?


Ohhhhh semi bad choice dude. Semi bad choice.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Thank fuck for that, hopefully that performance shows Moyes Smalling is shite at right back compared to Rafael, he lacked any attacking threat, cant remember him overlapping outside nani or januzaj once.

Kagawa was quiet on the left, needs to be behind the striker, which is difficult with Rooney and RVP playing. Januzaj should be first choice on the left.


Oh and Moyes at least made attacking subs, albeit it took a bit long to make them


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Gigantic game next week. 

We'll see then if we are the real deal


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We can't make any mistakes at the back next week, need to start looking more solid not just in defence but as a unit.


----------



## Sliced Bread no2

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hard to believe I have anything to complain about after such a positive and comprehensive result, but our defence looks shaky as fuck. West Brom didn't have any clear cut chances, but every ball that came into our box caused a bit of havoc and we panicked trying to get it away. Frustrating not to keep the clean sheet.

On to the positives, and Suarez is absolutely awesome. Any rival fan that says they wouldn't want Suarez playing for their team because of his 'antics' is either a liar or a fool. He's just too good for such nonseniscal thinking. He's always the 2nd highest scorer of the PL season and he missed the first 6 games.

And he's only 2nd because Sturridge is top! Incredible.:suarez1


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Was out in town but apparently United got booed off? That's fucking shameful regardless of the score or play. Booing is pathetic in of itself because it doesn't accomplish anything but show how fans react to losing, you can be fucked off with a display and moan about it in the pub, but there's nothing that warrants booing the players of the team you support off the pitch. It just compounds the misery of a poor performance and makes it 10x more embarrassing. United have never been about slagging the team off in times of despair, as seen by the passionate following they maintained when being relegated in the late 70s (averaging more than nearly anyone in the First Division bar Liverpool IIRC) and the players never being booed after poor results under Ferguson's tenure (and there were plenty of periods where performances could have incurred booing going off the likes of Chelsea, Liverpool, City and Arsenal fans who have roundly booed players off at HT in years gone by).

A win's a win but it doesn't hide the glaring weaknesses and the fact that today was another under par performance all things considered. They showed the United spirit of grinding out a win in a game where they were below par, but hopefully words are hard and lessons learnt from today. It is ridiculous there's no natural cover for Rafael in spite of his injuries and infrequent suspensions and likewise the need for a dynamic ball winner to give the midfield balance cannot be stated enough. There's nowt wrong with celebrating a win over Stoke though, it's far better than the alternative of a defeat so I'm not sure why fans are being mocked a bit for being thankful that two decisive moments ensured United weren't completely comical today.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Suarez will win the Golden Boot easily this season. Sturridge is going to come way down to earth here and Giroud will soon have the goal-scoring burden on him eased by Walcott and Podolski.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

^ care to give me the Lottery numbers whilst you're making early predictions?


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> It is ridiculous there's no natural cover for Rafael in spite of his injuries and infrequent suspensions


Rafael was on the bench though, cant understand why Moyes though Smalling would be a better choice


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fabio could be a natural backup to rafael.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> Rafael was on the bench though, cant understand why Moyes though Smalling would be a better choice


I was speaking more generally. Smalling is a good defender but he seems a more natural CB and it's the same with Jones (only you could argue defensive mid isn't an impossible task for him) but both are required to sub in at RB either for the above reasons or because Rafael needs a rest. Fabio is an option but I'd rather he try and secure the eventual LB spot Evra will leave behind. Point being there's enough options out there who United should be looking for to cover Rafael without compromising the balance of the team by asking players to play in positions they're not suited to and hoping this doesn't come back to haunt us.

Kagawa on the left also needs to be done away with. The lad is clearly effective in the centre where he can float about, find space and utilise his technique and vision to open up the play either by forcing the ball out wide or linking up with the strikers. He's too easily marked out of the game on the wing and just ends up drifting inwards and playing more like a third centre midfielder. Januzaj is a natural winger who links up well with Evra and allows United to be a threat on either wing in addition to having someone like Kagawa as a central threat. Sadly Van Persie is the ace striker and won't be dropped and Rooney for all his cuntish behaviour in the past actually remains one of the more committed players on the pitch week in week out actually trying and creating opportunities. It sadly limits Kagawa because it's unlikely any manager would sacrifice Rooney to accommodate him and 4-4-2 seems to be the preferred formation. 

Given how inconsistent our right wingers have been I'd love to see a long term formation of Van Persie up front with Rooney, Kagawa and Januazaj behind, with Januzaj operating more on the wing and Kagawa closer to the centre with Rooney somewhat left to his own devices. It's a difficult decision because you've got a striker in Van Persie who is too good a player to bench regularly, but then Rooney/Kagawa seem like a natural pairing who would flourish and then we've got a natural winger waiting to be utilised but can't buy a consistent right winger for toffee. 

Football, bloody hell.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I was speaking more generally. Smalling is a good defender but he seems a more natural CB and it's the same with Jones (only you could argue defensive mid isn't an impossible task for him) but both are required to sub in at RB either for the above reasons or because Rafael needs a rest. Fabio is an option but I'd rather he try and secure the eventual LB spot Evra will leave behind. Point being there's enough options out there who United should be looking for to cover Rafael without compromising the balance of the team by asking players to play in positions they're not suited to and hoping this doesn't come back to haunt us.
> 
> Kagawa on the left also needs to be done away with. The lad is clearly effective in the centre where he can float about, find space and utilise his technique and vision to open up the play either by forcing the ball out wide or linking up with the strikers. He's too easily marked out of the game on the wing and just ends up drifting inwards and playing more like a third centre midfielder. Januzaj is a natural winger who links up well with Evra and allows United to be a threat on either wing in addition to having someone like Kagawa as a central threat. Sadly Van Persie is the ace striker and won't be dropped and Rooney for all his cuntish behaviour in the past actually remains one of the more committed players on the pitch week in week out actually trying and creating opportunities. It sadly limits Kagawa because it's unlikely any manager would sacrifice Rooney to accommodate him and 4-4-2 seems to be the preferred formation.
> 
> Given how inconsistent our right wingers have been I'd love to see a long term formation of Van Persie up front with Rooney, Kagawa and Januazaj behind, with Januzaj operating more on the wing and Kagawa closer to the centre with Rooney somewhat left to his own devices. It's a difficult decision because you've got a striker in Van Persie who is too good a player to bench regularly, but then Rooney/Kagawa seem like a natural pairing who would flourish and then we've got a natural winger waiting to be utilised but can't buy a consistent right winger for toffee.
> 
> Football, bloody hell.



Diamond formation? :side:

Carrick
Adnan Clev/Fellaini
Kagawa
RVP Rooney (free role)

Probably not a chance januzaj could play that role but he would probably drift out wide.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I don't even want to talk about today's game other than to say that we made Marshall look worldy good with some of our dreadful finishing, although he did make two cracking saves, as did Ruddy. We've spent £13 million on two strikers this season, yet they have one league goal between them so far. Probably doesn't help when you have a backroom staff full of ex defenders. This is going to be a long and tedious season.

It would have papered over the cracks, but Fer's late goal should have stood, the ref didn't have the power to overrule it. We would have looked tin pot if it had stood mind you, so maybe he did us a favour long term in more ways than one...



united_07 said:


> Rafael was on the bench though, cant understand why Moyes though Smalling would be a better choice


Because Smalling is the "safe option" in Moyes' mind. You know, because you should think about defending first when you're United playing against Stoke :moyes2


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I don't think Carrick is good enough to cover the defensive aspect of that formation on his tod in addition to the balance of the midfield being compromised. Januzaj to an extent is the connondrum here. United have traditionally always played in width, moving the ball out wide and looking to open defences up by stretching the play and given Januzaj's performances so far he's more than earnt a chance in the team at the expense of Young and Nani who've never been consistent enough on the left to secure the spot permanently. Rooney/Van Persie in tandem with Kagawa supporting sounds lovely on paper, but then we'd really have to play with three in midfield to address the balance and protect the defence given how we lack a dynamic midfielder who can control the game and that means Januzaj is pretty much a non entity in the team.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I don't think Carrick is good enough to cover the defensive aspect of that formation on his tod in addition to the balance of the midfield being compromised. Januzaj to an extent is the connondrum here. United have traditionally always played in width, moving the ball out wide and looking to open defences up by stretching the play and given Januzaj's performances so far he's more than earnt a chance in the team at the expense of Young and Nani who've never been consistent enough on the left to secure the spot permanently. Rooney/Van Persie in tandem with Kagawa supporting sounds lovely on paper, but then we'd really have to play with three in midfield to address the balance and protect the defence given how we lack a dynamic midfielder who can control the game and that means Januzaj is pretty much a non entity in the team.


Yeah we pretty much couldn't play two up top with kagawa in behind without losing width, we really do need a proper well rounded CM to partner carrick.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










well then


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Smack yo' bitch up.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Dat Southampton control :HHH :frank Southampton have looked great today.

KOFF Everton/Mozza :bigron


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

2nd half has been embarrassing. A piss take of the highest order


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

R.Scorpio is very demanding :wilkins Seems to be working though.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










:banderas



Spoiler: for collection of chips which are probably better



LMAO :banderas



Fastest in Liverpool history to score 20 goals. 

Now fastest in Liverpool history to score 21 goals.

ANOTHER RECORD BREAKING WEEKEND.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I mean in the sense of a spectacle. Fulham may as well have not come out after half time. We're just possessing and possessing till time runs out.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Fastest in Liverpool history to score 20 goals.
> 
> Now fastest in Liverpool history to score 21 goals.
> 
> ANOTHER RECORD BREAKING WEEKEND.


He does have a lot of pace :kean


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yes, the Studge Shuffle returned! :sturridge


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Another top drawer performance from Nani :banderas

Had to hide in my seat as the boos for him when subbed embarrassed me. Sure, he was easily the worst player (which was really saying something today) but I'd still rather you give him complete silence over heckles. I imagine he was crying throughout the entire last 20 minutes.

Apart from Rooney & De Gea, the starting XI played woeful at times. Carrick's passing erratic, Van Persie anonymous, Kagawa zero impact, Cleverley out of his depth (against Stoke!), the defence all over the shop. Will take 4th pls


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I know this is the sexy men of football thread but England vs. Wales women are playing right now if you enjoy watching terrible football. Scotland sitting top of their group, doing what the men can never do and winning games :banderas

As I say that England score a really nice goal :banderas

NOBBS :mark:


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Jim Duggan has put England 2-0 with a lovely strike from outside the area. Someone called Fishlock has gone off for Wales looking sad, I think she hurt her arm. Will you keep you guys updated.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I only watch women's games from the 90th minute onwards in the hopes they exchange shirts after the match for sportsmanship purposes.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Miss Duggan who scored England's second is a bit of a looker. Only problem is I hear she's a bit of a HOOOOOOOOOOOOO
:banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Miss Duggan might be a HOOOOOOOOO, but you're the one with a piece of wood in your hands :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> Another top drawer performance from Nani :banderas
> 
> Had to hide in my seat as the boos for him when subbed embarrassed me. Sure, he was easily the worst player (which was really saying something today) but I'd still rather you give him complete silence over heckles. I imagine he was crying throughout the entire last 20 minutes.
> 
> Apart from Rooney & De Gea, the starting XI played woeful at times. Carrick's passing erratic, Van Persie anonymous, Kagawa zero impact, Cleverley out of his depth (against Stoke!), the defence all over the shop. Will take 4th pls



Whole team bar rooney and de gea have post fergie stress disorder and are in full woat mode.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

i see WOOLCOCK's jackson 5 pic and raise him this

http://instagram.com/p/f6FS9LOjFB/










yes, thats didier drogba, makelele, kalou, malouda, and michael essien (not pictured) as the jackson 5

youre welcome


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Nobody's face is more comical than Welbeck's.

Nobody's face is more innocent than Evra's.

Ain't nobody competing with Antonio Valencia's bedroom eyes.


----------



## Curry

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Nobody's face is more comical than Welbeck's.
> 
> Nobody's face is more innocent than Evra's.
> 
> Ain't nobody competing with Antonio Valencia's bedroom eyes.


Actually, it's been bugging me. Who is on the top right?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Anderson. He blends in seamlessly.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

As Shep said, it's Anderson. Seabs was stumped too IIRC. I think it's because Anderson's looks the least obviously photoshopped.



Shepard said:


> Anderson. He blends in seamlessly.


Amazing how he's able to not stand out in a picture as just as he does on the pitch.


----------



## Curry

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Shepard said:


> Anderson. He blends in seamlessly.


Ah right, it's pretty easy to forget about him.



WOOLCOCK said:


> As Shep said, it's Anderson. Seabs was stumped too IIRC. I think it's because Anderson's looks the least obviously photoshopped.


I actually went on google to check the original picture to make sure you hadn't just left one of them in.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I didn't photoshop it btw, it was an old picture I randomly saved ages back. I want to say it might have been Bearded Genius' handy work but I could be wrong as we're going back a couple of years at least.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Chich <3










How shit are United though? Nani is really justifying that new contract too.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

United are class, get real.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Did we really get booed off at the end? I didn't catch it although I was out of there pretty quick once the final whistle went. Only really audible boos I heard were for Nani and I can't blame people for being pissed off with Nani at this point and especially after that performance. Obviously you'd rather your own fans don't "support" you like that but if anything deserved it then he did. Dissapointed if the boos were audible on TV at the end though. Maybe if we didn't win. Performance was bordering on a disgrace if we didn't pick up the win. One of the worst I've seen us put in.

Everyone bar De Gea, Rooney and Adnan were appalling. I guess you could let off RVP and Hernandez off given they didn't really get service and finished off what they got. I didn't think Rooney was THAT good either. His corners was absymal. Failing to get it past the first man basically everytime. Then Van Persie takes one from the right and guess what happens. He was good but we need so much better than him in that #10 role to keep up with not only the teams in Europe but just the top 4 in this league and no offence to the City/Chelsea/etc fans but there isn't a team in this league right now who are better than good. City can be great but aren't often enough and the Bayern match spoke for itself. Smalling isn't a RB at all so I always feel bad for him when his performances there get slated. He was near perfection for England and on Wednesday though which made today even more annoying. Jones and Evans went from being so sound on Wednesday to a calamity show today. Evra didn't seem THAT bad but he's obviously not helping a back 4 that featured 3 clowns today. De Gea is turning more and more into one of the best keepers around on the down low in among all our troubles. We would have lost today if it wasn't for him. Or drawn perhaps. Aurmautovic or however you spell it Kiz before you ejaculate over a spelling mistake you fecking nazi is very far above Stoke's standard. That opinion isn't based off today's showing btw because Marc fucking Wilson would have looked quality out left today. Was Rafael injured? He went off on Wednesday and didn't start today so I was assuming he had a knock or something but everyone in here is going on like he wasn't. He looked injured on Wednesday. Carrick was maybe the worst of the bunch. Letting the defence get outnumbered on the break and fucking even simple 10 yard passes to feet. Cleverley and Kagawa offered nothing. Kagawa just isn't good enough for this league. Or isn't strong enough is more apt I guess. Like Smalling though I feel bad for him because what do you expect when he's played out of position all the time. 

I'm not sure what formation we were supposed to be playing today but on the pitch it was a very odd diamond formation. Kagawa and Nani didn't even try to offer width and everything until Januzaj came on was so tight in the middle which was absurd with Stoke ahead and happy to just sit on the edge of their area and let us play in front of them. That's what you get when you play someone like Kagawa on the wing though. Then you're relying on Evra (CM's wouldn't give him the ball for some reason) and Smalling (explains itself) for width. Great logic guys. Saw someone say Moyes' subs were good but they didn't change the game or the way we played at all. It was still the same shit but we managed to profit from Stoke's baffling dissapearance of any ability to defend aerial balls. And that's a lot of the reason why Pulis was perfect for them and 90% of other managers there will drag them down. Winner came from getting the ball out wide and getting a cross in. But of course we play with zero width all match. Januzaj needs to stay on the left too. He goes very quiet on the right. Although I guess part of that is that he's come on down the right in the second half when everything goes down the left then. Leaving him on the bench was a blunder. We have 2 in form players, 3 at best. So fucking play them! Back to subs. Hernandez for Cleverley on paper seems more attacking but Rooney just dropped back to CM and did the same thing Cleverley was doing all match, passing the ball sideways with little intent. And Valencia coming on at RB is still a RB for a RB. I obviously don't know how much of the way we played was ineptitude or just how Moyes was telling us to play. Bit of both I'd guess. Whatever it was was all wrong. We were playing all match like we were winning with the lack of pace on the counter and lack of intent to pass forward or run at defenders. It was just pass along the midfield and back until Nani does some stupid. And he takes forever to do something stupid too. It's like he stands there and thinks of how fucking stupid he can be with the ball and then implements it. We need a new RB and RW but who knew that during the summer. Also, was their free kick actually a foul. Looked a harsh decision but it's hard to tell watching the game from a cloud.*


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Lineker just stated that MOTD tonight might have the greatest header you've ever seen. 

Plz prepare yourselves.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *Did we really get booed off at the end? *


No. The only boos at the end were when some of the Stoke players & officials left the pitch.

Other boos were twice for Nani (once for his substitution and once for a shambolic long range shot) and at half time. Not sure whether they were for the general team display or for Crouch after his confrontation with Van Persie. Perhaps both.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Lineker just stated that MOTD tonight might have the greatest head you've ever seen.
> 
> Plz prepare yourselves.


:banderas


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Sturridge just got shown in the crowd at the ufc and got called David Sternbridge


----------



## Curry

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Lineker just stated that MOTD tonight might have the greatest header you've ever seen.
> 
> Plz prepare yourselves.







I can't find the "And it's Borgetti again!" Commentary anywhere :sad:


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

lolrealfighting

Sturridge should be turn up at Wrestlemania and receive the respect he deserves. He can dance on stage with P Diddy and have a backstage skit with Heath Slater.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> No. The only boos at the end were when some of the Stoke players & officials left the pitch.
> 
> Other boos were twice for Nani (once for his substitution and once for a shambolic long range shot) and at half time. Not sure whether they were for the general team display or for Crouch after his confrontation with Van Persie. Perhaps both.


*Crouch was getting heckled all match so that makes sense. The heavens were heckling Nani in both cases too. 

People seem to confuse hurling "you fucking worthless cunt shit piece twat" at one player playing shit with booing the whole team off though. Gotta get them headlines churned out. *


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> lolrealfighting
> 
> Sternbridge should be turn up at Wrestlemania and receive the respect he deserves. He can dance on stage with P Diddy and have a backstage skit with Heath Slater.


:robben2


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Lineker just stated that MOTD tonight might have the greatest header you've ever seen.
> 
> Plz prepare yourselves.


I don't think their bodies are ready :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> I don't think their bodies are ready :moyes1


My hand on the remote is though :terry

Wait who's header? cos rooney scored a cracker.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Kagawa not good enough for this league?

Pls Seabs

:lmao

If he played for Arsenal or City he'd be considered world class. Had we signed Baines I think he would actually fit in on the left.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> My hand on the remote is though :terry
> 
> Wait who's header? cos rooney scored a cracker.


Don't change the channel son. Your about to see a masterclass in football :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Savage :lol smug cunt, please finish in the top 4 to shut these pundit cunts up


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Rooney and RVP are the two best strikers in the league according to Alan Hansen. Robbie Savage says SAS.

Savage>>>>>>Hansen.

Time to give Robbie your 40k an episode, Alan.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> Savage :lol smug cunt, please finish in the top 4 to shut these pundit cunts up


SAS > That Man U shit. You mad? :troll


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Van Persie has been pretty terrible this season outside of the opening day, some poachers goals have covered up a lot of poor play, he's as guilty as anyone for some of our static attacking performances too. 

Rooney, the cunt, is really carrying us right now.

They don't really link up too well, they did at times lastyear but haven't really clicked yet this season. To even compare them to Sturridge/Suarez now is a joke. They're leagues ahead right now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

tbh the way people have built up the suarez header I was expecting better, thought rooney's was just as good....


----------



## Curry

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'm saying Sturridge/Suarez over Rvp/Rooney. Though no header I've seen so far is worth the hype.

EDIT: But who was Alexis Sanchez?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



I Curry I said:


> EDIT: But who was Alexis Sanchez?


The guy egame wanted dead last year and the guy egame wants balls deep inside him this year.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

To be fair you don't see many headers scored from outside the 18 yard box. Like I Curry I said though it was a header so it was never gonna be amazingly flashy :lol


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hendo got dat herpes of the face :hendo


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Rooney's header was better for me, still a great goal though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> SAS > That Man U shit. You mad? :troll


No the suarez/sternbridge comment was fine by me.


But savage is always a poncy smug git so nothing new.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

David Sternbridge's chip was rather nice.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Tim Howards beard is rather tremendous.


Pen save wasn't bad either.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










HE'S READY.









A 6-0 win will put us above United. We can do this.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Come on Sunderland :side:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I feel like we're between a rock and a hard place. Truthfully Rooney has been our most consistent player. However, Moyes bending over and being Rooney's bitch is clearly hurting us imo. Doesn't help that he started guys who make habits of making mistakes against an efficient team like Stoke. Relieved we got the win tbh.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fer is GOAT :lmao


----------



## Curry

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

How can the referee disallow that under the rules of the game? Surely he has to award the goal?


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Synaesthesia said:


> I know this is the sexy men of football thread but England vs. Wales women are playing right now if you enjoy watching terrible football. Scotland sitting top of their group, doing what the men can never do and winning games :banderas
> 
> As I say that England score a really nice goal :banderas
> 
> NOBBS :mark:







Stephanie Roche!!!

Don't be an idiot Baines


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:lol goal should of stood imo :torres


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

pls be gentle newcastle. Remy vs oshea :jose Cabaye vs Gardner/Larsson :jose


No yanga mbwia to be bullied by Jozy or Fletcher :jose

Going to be near suicidal if Bardsley keeps his starting place. idc if the cunt even scores his once a year screamer cutting inside from the left since he can't defend for shit anyway.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> :lol goal should of stood imo :torres


It 100% should have stood.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Interesting incident at the end, shame we couldn't get the Referee's perspective of what happened because what I would of liked to of known is since he didn't blow his whistle to restart play did he actually ever blow his whistle to stop it in the first place.

Shame he didn't let it stand really since I'm sure Norwich would of just let Cardiff go down the other end and score anyway which would of given me the full 3 points in the predictor league but hey I'm not bitter about it and wishing the Referee will die tomorrow of Nuclear Aids.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

REMY THE DESTROYER. REMY THE RAPIST. HIDE YO KIDS, HIDE YO WIVES COS HE GON BE RAPIN ERRYBODY OUT THERE.

I think Steven Taylor is still unfit so it'll probably be Paul Dummett partnering the almighty Mike Williamson at CB. Dummett who is a left back by trade. As long as we score first I'm confident Sunderland will crumble and we should win fairly comfortably. Both defenses are pretty much WOAT though so there will definitely be goals. 

Inb4 0-0 draw.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

If we concede first it'll be laughably easy. All anyone needs to do against us this year is go ahead and the heads drop. Especially cunts like Adam 'turns up only when you're winnning' Johnson.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Micah Richards ‏@MicahRichards 1h
> Oh behave urself @D_Sturridge the SAS partnership is truly up and running! ??????


SOON

Not sure how we're gonna cope when our future back five pack up and leave to start their own NBA team.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> Fer is GOAT :lmao


He really is. His honesty is refreshing too, after the game he didn't try to hide his intentions, just like after the Stoke game when he admitted to deliberately fouling a Stoke player when a pen wasn't given. His interview about buying his girfriend a horse was something else too. The bloke is thick as shit but a real character and a good player.



danny_boy said:


> Shame he didn't let it stand really since I'm sure Norwich would of just let Cardiff go down the other end and score anyway which would of given me the full 3 points in the predictor league but hey I'm not bitter about it and wishing the Referee will die tomorrow of Nuclear Aids.


Malky said after the game that Hughton told him straight away that if the goal stood they would let Cardiff go and score. In other words, Hughton would have settled for a draw at 1-0 up with 30 second to go. Classic Chris


----------



## law_1990

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

tim howard's beard










manly.as.fuck.

Also, fuck off Savage. What a waste of air time.


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> tbh the way people have built up the suarez header I was expecting better, thought rooney's was just as good....


which header? he got 2 :suarez1


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> He really is. His honesty is refreshing too, after the game he didn't try to hide his intentions, just like after the Stoke game when he admitted to deliberately fouling a Stoke player when a pen wasn't given. His interview about buying his girfriend a horse was something else too. The bloke is thick as shit but a real character and a good player.


Have you heard the stuff about him having sex with under-agers in Holland?

http://nieuws.thepostonline.nl/2013/02/06/johan-derksen-legt-buzz-rond-fer-uit/


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

remy better fucking go in dry

i was the only idiot in my fantasy group who didnt choose suarez as FF captain ( i chose ozil), so i had to rely on smart tactical choices (lukaku, boruc, coleman, lovren). I did well, but suarez cleaned house

i need remy and bosscar to fucking deliver this week so i can actually go back on top


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> *remy better fucking go in dry*
> 
> i was the only idiot in my fantasy group who didnt choose suarez as FF captain ( i chose ozil), so i had to rely on smart tactical choices (lukaku, boruc, coleman, lovren). I did well, but suarez cleaned house
> 
> i need remy and bosscar to fucking deliver this week so i can actually go back on top


He's been there and done that :banderas


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Suarez was my vice captain in FF :jose Still caning everyone on here so its all good :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

whats your score rush? like total overall and for this week?


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

65 points so far this week, 561 all up. 3,594 out of 3,027,927.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

“It is Sturridge and Suarez this week and they deserve all the praise they are getting. But I don’t think Gareth McAuley and Jonas Olsson will lose sleep tonight worrying about it."

:suarez1:sturridge:brodgers

We look much better with Henderson, Lucas and Gerrard all in the middle, much as we did last season. Coutinho is back for the Arsenal game though, so I'm not sure what happens there. Maybe start the same team and use Coutinho from the bench when Johnson goes off, shifting Hendo to RWB. That gives Coutinho a chance to regain match fitness slowly rather than throw him in the deep end. I really would like to see Coutinho start though. Selection dilemmas. :jose


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Sturridge just got shown in the crowd at the ufc and got called David Sternbridge


That's probably what he's called in PES.

"Sternbridge scores again for Merseyside Red!"



chr1st0 said:


> Stephanie Roche!!!


Get her in the mens team. Cut her hair, call her Stephen, it'll be grand :side:.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

thank god we got that win, still played like crap, but atleast we showed some hunger for a change and managed more than 1 goal in a game.

Smalling is not a RB, I'm sick of seeing him stuck there. Rafael was on the bench, why? Raf should start every game at RB, if he can't play surely Fabio can fill in way better. Phil Jones is a hazard at his natural CB position, absolute mare of a game last night. Should've gone with Smalling/Evans. Glad that turnstile Fellaini didn't play, but Clev had a shitter too. Honestly we need a lot of fixing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

not mentioning the 2nd top scorer in the league as one of the best strikers in the league :hayden3


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> not mentioning the 2nd top scorer in the league as one of the best strikers in the league :hayden3


Everyone is talking about Suarez. :suarez1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

alphabetically he's the 3rd top :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He leads Aguero on the games played rule though. :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

yeah but kun has had to play with dzeko.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Well maybe Kun should bite Dzeko.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

i'm sure he'll jump into him 2 footed if he starts vs chelsea. which i doubt.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Rush said:


> 65 points so far this week, 561 all up. 3,594 out of 3,027,927.


bloody ell rus

im on 64 this week (fuck you ozil), and 516 total


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I see in Woodward's interview with UWS, which quotes have been used on most paper's websites, he is justifying not spending a couple of extra million on Ander Herrera by saying Torres wasnt worth £50m, and Carroll wasnt worth £35m. In contrast you could say Ronaldo wasnt worth £12m at that time but some times you have to take a risk, especially when you are short in a position.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

But Fellaini was worth £27m. :moyes2


----------



## Destiny

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Rush said:


> 65 points so far this week, 561 all up. 3,594 out of 3,027,927.


I don't know how you do it, Rush. Picking a goalkeeper and two defenders from the same team is incredibly risky, but you took the risk and got 18pts from it. One goal conceded for Southampton and it would have just been 6pts.

Fortune favours the brave I suppose :side:

We better win today.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Woodward looks like an evil Ian Hislop.


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> I don't know how you do it, Rush. Picking a goalkeeper and two defenders from the same team is incredibly risky, but you took the risk and got 18pts from it. One goal conceded for Southampton and it would have just been 6pts.
> 
> Fortune favours the brave I suppose :side:
> 
> We better win today.


Southampton has conceeded only 3 goals thus far and i've had Boruc on the bench for the most part () so i stuck him in as i thought we'd get done by West Brom who have been our bogey team and i don't think Fulham has much. Would've been better if i had Suarez captain though.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Irish Jet said:


> Kagawa not good enough for this league?
> 
> Pls Seabs
> 
> :lmao
> 
> If he played for Arsenal or City he'd be considered world class. Had we signed Baines I think he would actually fit in on the left.


*Did I miss all these world class performances he's had in this league? Only game I can remember him looking great in was the Norwich one. Yeah the team selection hasn't helped him but getting knocked off the ball far too easily in any part of the pitch is getting knocked off the ball far too easily. He isn't strong enough and it gets shown up in a physical league like this. I think he's a great talent but he's failed to adapt to the league and he should have adapted much better by now. *


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *Did I miss all these world class performances he's had in this league? Only game I can remember him looking great in was the Norwich one. Yeah the team selection hasn't helped him but getting knocked off the ball far too easily in any part of the pitch is getting knocked off the ball far too easily. He isn't strong enough and it gets shown up in a physical league like this. I think he's a great talent but he's failed to adapt to the league and he should have adapted much better by now. *


He came from Germany FFS, not some featherweight league. If you can tear apart Bayern Munich, then you can play in the damn Premier League.

We don't play in a way that suits him at all. We have slow build up play which is based on getting it wide and getting crosses in. It's been effective for us, but it's pretty outdated, teams set up deep against us and we really struggle to break teams down. 

How can you say he isn't strong enough? Do you really think he's significantly weaker than Silva, Oscar or Modric? He isn't, we just don't play in a way that would get the best out of him. I think he was adapting well at the end of last season, but hasn't been given the sustained run he really should get. Silva didn't light it up right away either.

I guarantee that when he leaves, probably in one of the next two windows, he will go on to be considered a top class player.


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Kagawa is great, United is killing him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Rush essentially said what I was gonna say. Kagawa is a brilliant talent but United just haven't utilized him well. He doesn't seem to play enough and when he does it's mostly out of position. How on earth is he supposed to adapt under those circumstances?


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Seeing Nani get booed off was kind of nauseating. Sure, his end product was not there yesterday. But he dribbled well, penetrated although once again - no end product. But there was something there, as far as penetration and dribbling.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Kagawa is probably the best number 10 in the EPL. Perhaps if they played him in his position instead of left[lmao] he would show his true talent.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Calm down Fletch


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Its difficult to play Kagawa in his best position though, as it means you'd have to drop Rooney or RVP. When he was brought in the idea was probably to use him in that position, but unfortunately for him RVP came in a couple of months later.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

nasri's just as good, if not better than kagawa.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The Kagawa discussion seems to mirror the Ramirez discussion at Saints. To play him you have to play someone else out of position or leave others out. Tough one. I'd like us to play Osvaldo and Ramirez at 9 and 10 and see how that goes. Just as I'd like to see the same with Rooney and Kagawa at united. If they flop then, you can be justified in benching them.


----------



## Curry

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> *Kagawa is probably the best number 10 in the EPL*. Perhaps if they played him in his position instead of left[lmao] he would show his true talent.


Surely Mata?

Edit - Oh Yeah...It's Ozil.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

yeah someone else who can't start for their team

it's a dead heat between silva and ozil.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> lolrealfighting
> 
> Sturridge should be turn up at Wrestlemania and receive the respect he deserves. He can dance on stage with P Diddy and have a backstage skit with Heath Slater.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Kagawa isn't even the best 10 in his own house.

His girlfriend is a pornstar afaik and she's :yum:



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


>


:kobe2


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> yeah someone else who can't start for their team
> 
> it's ozil.


:wenger


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I lol'd. 

Did he actually hear the TV announcer? Seemed like he got pissed off the second he said David. Lollll


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

ozil: 2 goals 3 assists 3.5 key passes a game 86.8% pass accuracy
silva: 2 goals 3 assists 4 key passes a game 87.4% pass accuracy

like i said, dead heat.

http://www.whoscored.com/Players/13756/
http://www.whoscored.com/Players/14102/


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I dunno know though, I remember years ago when Kagawa was dismantling Bayern Munich in bake like fashion. I was like who the fukk is this sick kunt? 

Now he's just lollll


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

SUN vs. NEW = zzzzzz


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



EGame said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> Did he actually hear the TV announcer? Seemed like he got pissed off the second he said David. Lollll


nah but it was in manchester and he got booed everytime they showed him, thats the look. Evra and a few others were there too and got booed out of it too.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What Irish Jet said. United's play just doesn't match Kagawa.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

hopefully this goal wakes the game up, just overall poor quality


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hart, Zabaleta, Demichelis, Nastasic, Clichy, Garcia, Fernandinho, Nasri, Yaya Toure (c), Silva, Aguero

demi :hb
yaya pushed forward :hb
garcia in his worst role :jose


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

BUSINESS JUST PICKED UP


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Shep. YOU'RE WELCOME:brodgers


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Oh snap. Get the fuck out of there, horses.










:brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

dat BORINI. You're welcome Shep :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:brodgers

MACKEM GUS is taking Sunderland straight to the top (of the relegation zone).


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

LIVERPOOL STRIKERS OVERFLOWING WITH GOAT THIS WEEKEND.

I wonder what ASPAS accomplished this weekend, even though he wasn't playing, he probably tried to buy a can of Fanta from a vending machine and two of them popped out instead.

OVERFLOWING


----------



## Curry

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Ramires and Lampard v Toure... This could end in tears.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Why the FUCK are they interviewing WOATenbauer for the fucking London derby? Oh my days....


----------



## Hamada

Today, everybody is happy to "be a Sunderland" :hb


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Shep :hb . Made up for ya after the amount of toss you've been served up over the years.

Green Light and Magsimus (where art thou btw)  . There's never a good way to lose a derby but given Sunderland's predicament that's got to be a right kick in the plums.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










Stoke cunt. 

I forgot to mention it yesterday but Crouch should've been sent off. United were already leading by this point, but still.




DwayneAustin said:


> I wonder what ASPAS accomplished this weekend


He managed to stand up without leaning against a wall.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

yay Sheperland!

First win vs your rival. Good on you.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

btw arsenal

pretty first gear performance, never needed more than that.

but i suspect we'll need about five gears next weekend vs Liverpool. huge match.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Torres :lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> Stoke cunt.
> 
> I forgot to mention it yesterday but Crouch should've been sent off. United were already leading by this point, but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He managed to stand up without leaning against a wall.


Was it Fellaini who got taken out? Not surprised after his performance against Stoke last year.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



AlexHumph said:


> Was it Fellaini who got taken out? Not surprised after his performance against Stoke last year.


No, Kagawa. Fellaini didn't even make it on to the pitch because apparently we didn't buy him to play against the bigger physical sides.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Clichy's defending there...


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> No, Kagawa. Fellaini didn't even make it on to the pitch because apparently we didn't buy him to play against the bigger physical sides.


Maybe he just hates asians then.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The resurrection of Torres :wilkins


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Prime/on-form Torres is the most beautiful sight in world football :terry1


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

But who was Torres?

Goodness, he's looking sharp.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Clichy has been hilariously awful.


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Honestly, Torres has been denied at least 10 amazing goals by the woodwork since he's been at Chelsea. If he'd just have a bit of luck...


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










:wilkins


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

no clue why clichy has fallen so far behind kolarov so quickly. has been pretty good the last 2 seasons

defence suffering big time from instability. a new centre half each week, most of the time forced. worrying that if one player is out we seem clueless. midfield has been good but we desperately need to get negredo on so kun stops being crowded by 5 chelsea players each time. we've played exactly into chelsea's hands.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

lol @ clichy:lmao going back to his arsenal days:clap


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Just hope Jose doesn't have them sit back and we don't see much more goals


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Watching the spurs game, and my god does this team suck at creating chances. The only good shot all half has come from outside the box from Townsend.

Their inability to get the ball to Soldado are really hurting them, they should try to move the ball up the middle more instead of just being predictable, and using the wings to get the ball to him.

Get Eriksen or Lamela instead of Holtby and try to use them or Paulinho to get the ball to Soldado. The pass from Paulinho to Soldado was magnificient last week and finaly utilized Soldado corectly.


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Torres has been good. Deserves a goal at least. Game is far from over though. I can see City getting back into the game. A win would be a huge huge boost for us.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Aguero is just brilliant.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Aguero's briliant at scoring those.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



AlexHumph said:


>


A good way to describe your average comment in the chatbox by a Liverpool fan about their team.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

ridiculous form kun is in. 7 in the league and 3 in europe


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> A good way to describe your average comment in the chatbox by a Liverpool fan about their team.


We are always celebrating something? Thats good to know bama


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> We are always celebrating something? Thats good to know bama


Every error proof comment of yours is indeed a cause for celebration and a stellar indictment of the British Education System.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

WHY NO MATA?:fpalm


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Every error proof comment of yours is indeed a cause for celebration and a stellar indictment of the British Education System.


Is that supposed to be a compliment? Fuck it imma take it as a compliment


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I like how you had to pick a gif containing a scoreline with United losing you utter dick.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That was a legit accident. Didn't realise until after I posted it....and then thought fuck it imma keep it anyway :jesse


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I've been saving each obnoxious and optimistic post by you lads with every passing weekend for the inevitable day your season goes tinpot and I can take comfort as the realisation sets in :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










You're gonna be waiting a long time my friend :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Sturridge looks enamoured in that pic. Must have been some fried chicken knocking about.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hart and that Serb :banderas


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Joe Hart is a buffoon


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Joe Hart has had some shockers in recent months


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Spurs once again need a penalty kick to win a match


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Only 2 points behind city and we've been shit :terry


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

EL NINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :torres



WOOLCOCK said:


> I've been saving each obnoxious and optimistic post by you lads with every passing weekend for the inevitable day your season goes tinpot and I can take comfort as the realisation sets in :brodgers


Hutz

Fuck. You might need to open a new thread for all of mine alone.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I like how you had to pick a gif containing a scoreline with United losing you utter dick.


It's hard to avoid them these days. :moyes2


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Abk™ said:


> Torres has been good. Deserves a goal at least. Game is far from over though. I can see City getting back into the game. A win would be a huge huge boost for us.


GOAT POST :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb 

The Chosen One.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That's inexcusable by Hart. Puts your defender under so much pressure rushing out like that. Idiotic goalkeeping.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

i just do not understand this defence.

joe is clearly coming out to get the ball. he will reach the ball. he is screaming at nasty. nasty looks at him and heads it over him. all nasty's fault. hart may have come out but he would've gotten to it. to gift chelsea a win after playing better than them for most of the game is just fucking shit. it's inexcusable to have not gotten a point out of that. but we've managed to throw it away again.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

city deserved much better there. They played well and were the better side only to be undone by a shite goalkeeper.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

at least for all the shit garcia cops he wasn't culpable for a goal. clichy was simply embarrassing, zab was up and down, nasty was ordinary and even worse after his lunacy and demi grew into the game. we should be at least 4 points better off but we pissed it away vs villa and we pissed it away again. defence is mentally weak and letting the rest of the team down. people might say they don't have much confidence in joe, i assume he doesn't have much in them right now.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BkB Hulk said:


> It's hard to avoid them these days. :moyes2


It seems our efficiency and ability to steamroll lesser sides is currently lost in exile where you spent the past 18 months. Hopefully like you it one day returns to us


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

4 wins in our last 13 away league games. that just is not good enough. god knows why it keeps happening. flat track bullies until it changes.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The more I see it the worse it gets for Hart. Situation completely under control until he decides to fuck it up.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Thought man city were actually pretty good tonight v Chelsea. Didnt think deserved to be on losing end of that game. Used ball well & looked very fluid at times but one major cock up between hart & Nastasic at the back gifts wraps the winner to Torres who was really impressive today. He deserved a goal after all his hard work & after missing a sitter to he must of felt in the dying mins he wouldnt get better chance then one he missed earlier on in the game. He was wrong. 

It was good game actually but man city away form must be big concern, today a mistake cost them a point fair enough. But stats don't lie its only 4 away wins in the last 13 premier league away games for man city. That Isn't good enough for any team to win the PL title this season IMO.


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Sorry, but Hart is to blame more than Nastasic. The defender has his back to goal with Torres breathing down his neck. He can't just stop and allow him through on goal, especially since Hart was just ambling out at a snail's pace. Hart never even looked like he wanted it.

Besides, Hart didn't even need to rush out in the first place


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

nastasic just needed to be aware of the situation. the fact of the matter is that joe is coming for the ball, and you can see and hear that he is coming for the ball. rightly or wrongly, joe is calling for it. it's easy to say hart should've been back on his line but he's watched torres constantly embarrass the defence all game. for all we know torres goes away from nasty and fires it in for a goal anyways. nasty did not sum up the situation properly and that's down to inexperience or not coping under pressure. an experienced defender blocks torres and allows hart to punch the ball.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

BENFOSTERENGLANDSNUMBER1.JPG


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hart didn't sum up the situation correctly at all. It was all on him, situation under control and then he gives Nastasic a decision to make in a split second. Hart was way outside the box so he was never going to be able to punch the ball.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Thanks for the rep by the way, Bulk :jose


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

the situation wasn't under control though. torres was going for it and had completely embarrassed our defenders all game. nasty did not need to header it, he needed to assess the situation and realise that joe was there. it was the wrong call by joe to be there, but he was there. nasty heads it over him knowing that joe is not there. that's the mistake. seeing that joe is going to be there and still heading it back regardless.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We will have to agree to disagree here, Nastasic was always getting the ball for me and it would have been an easy header back to the keeper had the keeper done the right thing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

but in the same situation nasty should've realised that joe was there and he could still have headed it anywhere else. he could have held torres up by standing there. but he decided to head it backwards with the knowledge joe wasn't there. it was the wrong move by joe to come out, but nasty knowing joe was off his line and then heading it back there is what makes the mistake.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Total clusterfuck. The worst part about it is that in a game where Hart doesn't clown about, it's excellent defending from Nastasic. Hart had absolutely no business being there and as a result makes them both guilty.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> the situation wasn't under control though. *torres was going for it and had completely embarrassed our defenders all game.* nasty did not need to header it, he needed to assess the situation and realise that joe was there. it was the wrong call by joe to be there, but he was there. nasty heads it over him knowing that joe is not there. that's the mistake. seeing that joe is going to be there and still heading it back regardless.


never thought id see the day where i read that


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

i do, however, once again, cannot see how joe can retain his spot. we've changed everyone else in the team 74 times over. he needs to be taken out of the headlines for a few games. get his confidence back. or have less of it. fuck knows what's going on.


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










There's no way Nastasic can pull out of that. He knows Torres is there and Hart is too slow out.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










says it all really


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Looking at it again, it's Hart's fault. Nas has Torres breathing down his neck and needs to, and does, keep his eyes on the ball. he heads it back towards the goal, expecting his keeper to be there. But Hart gonna Hart.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

things nasty can do:
1. header it to his left
2. header it to his right
3. chest it down and hoof
4. block torres
5. leave it for joe
6. header it over joe who he can see and hear

he absolutely has options. he chose the wrong one. you can see that he takes a look just before going to header it. what's that green and blonde thing running at you nasty? he knows he's there. if he didn't have any idea whatsoever then all the blame goes to joe. but he knew. that's what swings it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hart should have done his best Harald Schumacher on Torres


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Vader said:


> Hart should have done his best Michael Schumacher on Torres


Fixed.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

BORINI


thanks for being less shit than us newcastle. Pardew 4 lyfe xoxox


Also fuck off forever Johnson. Ta.


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I understand where Kiz is coming from and he's right, but Hart should shoulder the blame IMO. Nastatic probably could have headed the ball to throw in too, but Torres was right behind him so I guess that was why he went with the safer option of nodding the ball back to his keeper.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










:banderas



CGS said:


> You're gonna be waiting a long time my friend :brodgers


Look at that awkward smile of Suarez, being forced to stand next to a black man :suarez2


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> Fixed.


Ehh both work.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Chill out lads, the Joe Hart debate will be settled once I've seen the incident on MOTD2 tonight. Just be patient until then, okay?


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

lol Joe Hart.

Joe Hart

Joe Hart


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


>


England's number one at being injured.


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Chill out lads, the Joe Hart debate will be settled once I've seen the incident on MOTD2 tonight. Just be patient until then, okay?













http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...aughing-Sunderland-Stephen-Fletcher-says.html

Banned laughing or smiling at training?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The more I hear of Di Canio the more I become convinced he's madder than Tom Cruise's favourite brush.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Seeing the winner again, Nastasic had less time to react than I thought. He turned just before he made the header, stupid of Hart to come out when he absolutely didn't need to.

Also saw an official stat on Twitter; since last season started, no keeper's made more mistakes that have led directly to goals in that time than Hart, 7.


----------



## kingfunkel

Kiz said:


> i just do not understand this defence.
> 
> joe is clearly coming out to get the ball. he will reach the ball. he is screaming at nasty. nasty looks at him and heads it over him. all nasty's fault. hart may have come out but he would've gotten to it. to gift chelsea a win after playing better than them for most of the game is just fucking shit. it's inexcusable to have not gotten a point out of that. but we've managed to throw it away again.


I blame Hart! If he stays at home it's a simple catch but Hart gave Nasty the chance to make a mess of it.

If I'm in that situation and I can smell a horny Torres chasing me down I'd deal with it no if or buts. Hart must surely know his defender by now that he'd want to deal with it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> England's number one at being injured.


Just wait until the GOAT is back.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










belgians :banderas


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*They're both to blame. Simple. Hart shouldn't be out there that far and Nastasic should be smart enough to know what Hart is doing and head it anywhere but where he did. I guess you could say Hart is more to blame because he made a tricky situation worse. Once you leave your area as a keeper you have to get to the ball. Looked like he was shouting keepers from the camera shot of him after in which case Nastasic should have probably left it. Or done anything but what he did. If in doubt then just boot it into the stands. He should know better where Hart is too. If he thinks Hart is where he headed the ball back to then he wasn't concentrating properly and if he isn't sure then he should just send the ball out of play and out of danger. Both should be dropped quite frankly but I know which one is more likely to get punished for it with game time.

Torres today though :banderas*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

http://northnews.co.uk.s3.amazonaws.com/2_SAFC_CELE_360-output/2_SAFC_CELE_360.html


Just let it pan round till you spot the Peter Reid lookalike :side:


Also pretty chuffed with my goal today.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

FABIO :mark:

Also, just under a week until the end of SAS........





















......and the rebirth of STURREZINHO. OOOOOOH LAWD YES. :brodgers


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










NOT EVEN ARSED, LAD.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:suarez1 :sturridge :coutinho 

SOON.JPG


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



FABIO BORINI said:


> http://northnews.co.uk.s3.amazonaws.com/2_SAFC_CELE_360-output/2_SAFC_CELE_360.html
> 
> 
> Just let it pan round till you spot the Peter Reid lookalike :side:
> 
> 
> Also pretty chuffed with my goal today.




Friend of yours?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I spent that clip trying to spot Shep.


Then I remembered I couldn't recall his appearance.


What a colossal waste of two minutes.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'm right at the front, celebrating with Altidore.

I was in the South West anyway. That's the NW corner 



danny_boy said:


> Friend of yours?


it's me da.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Thanks for telling me.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He certainly has a face for radio.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Pellegrini :lmao Don't blame him for what he said though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*








> "I want to buy a season ticket for my son but they gave him the season ticket behind the opponents' dugout."
> 
> "They have to change and give him a ticket behind my dugout. I went for him, I promise. Next match you will see him there again. This is the drama of the last minute. "
> 
> "[...] This is the emotion of the game, if they [City] believe my son is there, great. If they don't believe that I apologize."


so many feels :jose

but pellegrini was not happy. refused to shake jose's hand



> "I didn't expect anything else. It is a different way to celebrate from me."
> 
> "No, I didn't shake hands. Because I didn't want to."
> 
> "I repeat, I didn't want to shake hands. I don't want to say any more."


what is it with us and handshakes


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Handshakes are overrated. Frankly Pellegrini should have pulled a Kenny


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Kenny and Fergie getting angry and throwing a fit always gives me a chuckle.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



SHOULD LEARN NOT TO FUCK WITH SEABS said:


> Handshakes are overrated. Frankly Pellegrini should have pulled a Kenny


:banderas :banderas :banderas
nice username bro


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24678335



> The Duke of Cambridge has indicated he will soon be taking his new son Prince George to see his team, Aston Villa.
> 
> Speaking ahead of a dinner to mark the Football Association's 150th anniversary, Prince William said: "When Villa thrash Man U at Villa Park, my son will be there."


:moyes2

For UK peeps, there's a storm coming 'arry, and we'd all best be ready when she does. :redknapp


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What a goal from Leroy Fer :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

https://vine.co/v/hDuZBV5geY3


:lmao :lmao :lmao

edit: a better version

https://vine.co/v/hDuZJnnnQjb


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

dafuq did i just watch


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> https://vine.co/v/hDuZBV5geY3
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


I fucking lol'd. 

Allardyce is such a GOAT.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










Quality from sam.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

LAUGHING SAM LAUGHS.

Not really feeling confident next week in the #1 vs #2 GIANT FUCKING HUGE MATCH.

Feels like a draw is the best possible result. I don't like the departure of Arteta and Flamini. Not sure who plays defensive mid then...

Unless....


He..

returns...

































































His greatest day.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Arteta will miss the match against Chelsea midweek. He'll be back by the weekend.

http://www.theguardian.com/football...son-mark-bosnich-manchester-united?CMP=twt_gu

BOZZA'S TOO MUCH MAN FOR YOU. :bozza


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

willian, eto'o, debruyne, essien, mata

all gonna go in dry on arsenal midweek :moyes1


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Red in Prem gets you banned in the CC cup? Swwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttt. I thought he was out for next week.

Flamini will still be missed.


edit: Redead, I hope so. Not interested in the Carling Cup. Arsenal will probabld field the 3rd-rate team.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

how the hell are spurs 4th?

theyve been so unbelievably meh


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

pens.

really. thats how.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Mikey Damage said:


> Not really feeling confident next week in the #1 vs #2 GIANT FUCKING HUGE MATCH.


By the time that game kicks off, it will be #2 vs #3 :banderas

As long as Newcastle know their role and don't try to be heroes :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

its ok, just keep calm and torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

last away game vs newcastle midweek and then home vs norwich

can't wait to see how we fuck those two up :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Have a feeling i should change my 2-1 arsenal prediction, mikey doesn't sound very confident.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



SHOULD LEARN NOT TO FUCK WITH SEABS said:


> Handshakes are overrated. Frankly Pellegrini should have pulled a Kenny


That game









Never been more made up with a 1-1 draw in my life. And then Kenny tells Arsene to do one :lmao

As for Saturday...

I'll be happy with a draw but I want and think we have a decent chance at all 3 points.


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*






If you look closely you can actually pinpoint the exact moment Zabaleta's heart breaks in two. :banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










Why Joe why?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> England's number one at being injured.


How dare you.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Will be interesting to see how seriously Moyes is taking the league cup tomorrow, would like to see Zaha, Kagawa and Januzaj as the 3 behind the striker. Wouldnt be surprised to see Giggs and Anderson to feature in midfield, as Fellaini is cup tied. Fabio deserves a chance at right or left back as well.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I just finished watching the United/Stoke extended highlights on Sky Sports. I thought United would win comfortably after the numerous poor performances at home but most of the players didn't make that statement true. Some of them still don't look as sharp as they should be by now. A lot of sloppy play, which really should not be happening now with the players in the team. I don't know what is with our style of play, a lot of the time we seem to prefer playing through the middle with no creativity whatsoever or pass it needlessly sideways and the build-up play can be painfully slow. It needs sorting out.

United don't seem to use the wings effectively (just like last season) anymore. It doesn't help when our only consistent winger is an 18 year old. Nani has been decent since coming back into the team but he ruined every attack on the wing on Saturday by slowing play down and giving the ball away for free. Young is so out of form and low on confidence and Valencia is looking a bit better compared to last season but still not at his absolute best. United really need to start looking for another winger if this keeps going on.

Also, it says something when 3 players stand out this season so far at performing consistently in every game; Rooney, De Gea and Adnan. Rooney, the guy that didn't want to be at United at the end of last season is the only one working hard up front. RVP, despite scoring goals has been pretty anonymous in games and like I said, Adnan is the only player trying on the wings and showing some creative spark. 

De Gea is so unfortunate his defence has gone into complete idiot mode, he's the only reason we've not conceded so many goals with some of the important saves he's made. After last season you'd think the defensive issues would be sorted but it's still carrying on. Jones and Evans after having a promising showing in mid-week were complete garbage against Stoke, Evra did okay and Smalling struggled throughout. Keep Rafael at right back and if he ever needs a rest or is injured/suspended, let Fabio have a chance. He needs some game time. Try a Vidic/Evans partnership, the times they played together last season, they looked like a formidable partnership.

The midfield needs addressing also - I said that we needed to make another midfield purchase in the summer transfer window, so why that didn't happen is still beyond me. The midfield is still lacking pace/energy/power and looks so unbalanced. It should have been sorted as soon as Moyes arrived not left until deadline day with these desperate bids. Anderson seems to be out of favour after his appearance in the game against Palace, Cleverley has looked on and off in games so far and Fellaini hasn't made an impact yet. Carrick need the right partner and fast.

I'd love to see a Rooney/Kagawa partnership at front but that would mean dropping RVP, which won't happen and I don't want that to happen exactly as you know he'll hit top form soon. Sometimes Kagawa can have a solid game on the left where he floats around the pitch but it means we lose that width on the left wing. We really need to find a way to integrate him into the team as he's one of best and most creative players in the squad (even if he hasn't hit the mark yet at United).

Moyes needs to find his best team/formation and fast and the players need to show they are up for the task as so far, some of them still look like they're on their holidays. The style of play and fast pace needs to return and soon. This isn't based on one game, this is based on the past couple of seasons and how poorly we've played. The cracks were there for all to see but luckily, United had Ferguson to paint over those cracks by pushing them to the Premier League title. No more excuses, the players need to start performing like actual footballers. 

One good thing I must point out though and that was it was nice to see some of the United spirit still showing though in the final 15 minutes of the game on Saturday. However, United can't afford to keep playing like that as it won't always work (e.g. West Brom, Liverpool, City, etc.)

The team I'd like to see against Norwich would be:

Lindegaard
Rafael Evans Vidic Fabio
Zaha Cleverley Anderson Januzaj
Kagawa
Chicharito

*Subs:* Amos, Jones, Giggs, Young, Carrick, Rooney & Welbeck​
I don't expect that team but it's the team I'd like to see. Rafael is fresh after bizarrely not being involved in the game against Stoke, Fabio MUST start over Buttner, Evans needs more game time and if Vidic or Ferdinand are fit, I'd go with one of them. Zaha surely must be starting now after waiting patiently, Cleverley and Anderson is an inexperienced pairing but they have worked well together before in the past and adds some pace to the team. However, I can see an Anderson/Giggs combo starting. Adnan should get the nod and Kagawa/Chicharito will be an interesting combination up front plus both need more game time.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> how the hell are spurs 4th?
> 
> theyve been so unbelievably meh


Agreed, we've been terribly average. Fortunately we're not letting many goals in so we can continue to sneak past poor teams with a dodgy penalty for the rest of the season.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Moyes insisted: "It was a win in the Premier League. They are hard to come by and they are not easy.
> 
> 
> "It was a big moment to win the game and hopefully we will continue to win games. If it's in the same fashion then we'll take it, but if we can make it a bit easier it will be great for the old ticker."


*His mentality in every interview I've seen from him is really discouraging. So defensive and unoptimistic. Hopefully we'll continue to edge games might work for a midtable team but that shit doesn't cut it anymore at Utd. It's just all wrong. Saying he wasn't sure that we'd get the win on Saturday as the time was dwindling down. Someone needs to tell him he's managing the biggest club in the country now and the fucking team who won the league last season. You'd never hear Fergie or Jose have such an attitude in their interviews. So fucking annoying.

Norwich is definitely a game for Kagawa to play. Much rather Januzaj not play and start at the weekend. Give Zaha a chance. I can see him playing Nani again to maybe get his confidence up and give him a chance for a quick turn around with a good game. The squad is big enough to be playing anyone that's starting at Fulham though. Wouldn't mind him siding with a CB pairing and sticking with them for a run of games though. Seems to be a different pairing every week and very few a good understanding together when you take Rio out. *


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He has come across like that since he took over, smaller club mentality maybe not even that maybe he's just an allround negative type manager who in the words of mozza is a coward.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Lindegaard

Fabio Smalling Vidic Buttner

Valencia Anderson Giggs Zaha

Januzaj

Hernandez​
Is the team I'd play tomorrow. Genuinely don't really care too much about this competition and still think it's our best opportunity to get players much needed games, would play Fletcher instead of Giggs if he’s ready, which I doubt he is. We apparently can’t experiment in any PL fixture no matter how easy it may appear. 

Even though he didn't play at the weekend I'd save Rafa for Fulham. He should be the first name on the team sheet in PL/CL games – Ahead of RVP, Rooney, Carrick, anyone. Cleverley and Nani should get an extended break after their performances at the weekend, in other words, get the Anderson treatment. I’d almost say the same for Evans except he actually has some consistently good form backing him up. 

Zaha should play, Young probably will because Moyes gotta Moyes. Kagawa’s just played 90 minutes in back to back games, so if he starts tomorrow it’s obviously an indication that he’s not playing against Fulham, which is the much bigger game, he’ll probably start neither tbh. 

Januzaj should have started at the weekend and will play on the wing against Fulham, but this is a great chance to see him start in his best position and really show what he can do. Hope he plays off Hernandez. 

Anyone who impresses should be in contention for a run in the first team.

Agreed Seabs about Moyes' interviews. I'm trying not to hate him. I really am. But Jesus H. Christ he doesn't make it easy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Usually i'd say giggs/ando is asking for trouble but giggs was class last time out and can't be worse than cleverley/fellaini this season, fuck i'd say jones cm aslong as he isn't at rb.

Zaha has to play, right? :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> Will be interesting to see how seriously Moyes is taking the league cup tomorrow, would like to see *Zaha*, Kagawa and Januzaj as the 3 *behind *the striker. Wouldnt be surprised to see Giggs and Anderson to feature in midfield, as Fellaini is cup tied. Fabio deserves a chance at right or left back as well.





TNA_WWE said:


> Zaha has to play, right? :side:


Only person Zaha will be behind is Moyes' daughter. She's lovely though tbf. It's not nice joking about her.

It's ridiculous that Moyes only realised Zaha needed to go out on loan after the window closed. It was blatantly obvious that he wasn't ready to play anywhere near regularly for United in the Premiership *YET*. Sending him back to Palace would've been ideal.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews
> 
> Newcastle midfielder Cheick Tiote given seven-month suspended sentence after admitting possessing a fake driving licence #SSN


Will probably end up in a cell with Remy


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Is that when Remy goes in dry?


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Darren Fletcher is starting for the reserves tonight, also it looks like its a pretty much full strength reserves team, so cant see any youngsters getting a chance tomorrow


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Nobody in that reserve team that i'd expect to see play tomorrow anyway. 

That tiote gif :banderas


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> Nobody in that reserve team that i'd expect to see play tomorrow anyway.
> 
> That tiote gif :banderas


either of the Keanes could have got a place in the bench probably, and Larnell Cole

Also looks likely Fabio will be playing as recently he has played for the reserves


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I could see Keane or cole on the bench but i'd expect the likes of fabio, zaha and buttner to feature tomorrow and if buttner plays hopefully it's left wing.

Good to see fletch back.

Play fabio and buttner down the left and valencia and young down the right :terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> Play fabio and buttner down the left and valencia and young down the right :terry


Sounds like a double flank of wank.

Vs Arsenal tomorrow should be something like:

Schwarzer
Azpi Luiz Kalas Bertrand
Essien Mikel
De Bruyne Mata Willian
Eto'o​
Not bad for a second string :banderas


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Joel can you guys plz go in DRY on them and just leave the left overs for us to finish off plz :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> Sounds like a double flank of wank.


enaldo


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Torres :stern


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Sorry to anybody who has held their breath since last night, but I'm here now...

It was definitely hart's fault, in fact I'm not sure how much blame you can put on nasty seeing as he had a split second to react. With a goalkeeper who could read the game that would have been a simple back header, but unfortunately hart is to reading the game what cgs is to spelling the game.

The most telling thing for me was that joe initially stopped when he reached the edge of his box, although the normal camera view didn't show that. That was the correct thing to do, but for whatever reason he panicked and decided to continue with his recent David James tribute act. It's not as if he had a good chance of dealing with the long ball if nasty left it anyway, joe is bad enough at catching high balls, so what chance did he have with winning a headed aerial dual against a looming Torres? Yeah, exactly. Retarded keeping of the highest order.

If I was pellegrini I wouldn't lay into nasty at all for that, especially when you consider that he was fulfilling his role correctly in what would have otherwise been a routine situation. When keepers come out of their box like that the intention is supposed to be to take the pressure off their defence, but hart's actions had the complete reverse affect. Time for hart to be dropped. By February at least one of two things needs to have happened; cup hero pants has been given a run of games or pellegrini has made a big deal to the citeh board about needing a new keeper. If he doesn't act at all then that's a huge failing on his part.

Hopefully the blame isn't palmed off to nasty for that situation. Yes I'm aware that city's defence is shit ATM, but that's the one area where they would benefit from some stability, so I don't think that chopping and changing their back line will do any good right now while the team is still adjusting to the high line.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*I agree with what you're saying but I don't think it's fair to say Nastasic isn't to blame. He should have been better aware of what was going on around him and if he's making that pass back then he should KNOW that Hart is in position for it and if not then just boot the ball out of play. Hart makes the situation a blunder when it didn't need to be but Nastasic wasn't blameless in it.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BkB Hulk said:


> Arteta will miss the match against Chelsea midweek. He'll be back by the weekend.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football...son-mark-bosnich-manchester-united?CMP=twt_gu
> 
> BOZZA'S TOO MUCH MAN FOR YOU. :bozza





> In Ferguson's recently released autobiography, the former Manchester United manager described Bosnich as a "terrible professional" who spent his career at Old Trafford grazing the buffet table.












SCARED COWARD Ferg


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *I agree with what you're saying but I don't think it's fair to say Nastasic isn't to blame. He should have been better aware of what was going on around him and if he's making that pass back then he should KNOW that Hart is in position for it and if not then just boot the ball out of play. Hart makes the situation a blunder when it didn't need to be but Nastasic wasn't blameless in it.*


I get what you're saying too, but the way I see it is that hart has made the situation without any need, he's the one who put nasty under pressure when there really wasn't any. It's all well and good saying he should have better awareness, but any intelligent cb would expect there keeper to be in the box during a situation like that, 99/100. The lad doesn't have eyes in the back of his head and I'm not sure you can really blame him too much with a split second to react before he was about to become the filling in a hart/Torres sandwich :hendo

People can say that hart communicated, but what could he have possibly said? If he shouted 'keepers' then there's a great chance that Torres would have nipped in if nasty had left it. I also doubt that hart told him to put it out either, if that's the case then why did he come out for the ball?

Yes, you can say that nasty COULD have dealt with it, but it was hart who created the problem when nasty performed the correct action. It was rank bad keeping and absolutely needless in that situation.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Not much later, we played down at Wimbledon in February, and Bosnich was tucking into everything: sandwiches, soups, steaks. He was going through the menu, eating like a horse. I told him: ‘For Christ’s sake, Mark, we’ve got the weight off you, why are you tucking into all that stuff?’
> ‘I’m starving, gaffer,’ he said.
> We arrived back in Manchester, and Mark was on a mobile phone to a Chinese restaurant to order a takeaway. ‘Is there no end to you?’ I asked him. ‘Think what you’re doing.’ I just couldn’t make an impact on him.


:fergie :bozza


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



steamed hams said:


> SCARED COWARD Ferg


Some fat Aussie isn't gonna scare an old timer from govan.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

so remy and tiote going to jail eh?

typical, what can newcastle expect when they hire so many of THOSE people













i mean frenchmen ofcourse :hesk2


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

They're taking the jail stripes & Newcastle's black & white stripes too seriously.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Redredd wouldn't have said anything if cisse was involved. Bloody Muslims. Always sticking together :bigron

Oh btw guys I've just been employed by the daily mail.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Seeing the length of Andre's recent posts makes me now realise how people have suffered since I've joined this place. Apologies guys.



Luckily the quality is worth the in depth read


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

My posts are nowhere near as large as my cock tbf.












I'm going to have to stop feeding the bastard so much corn feed :brodgers

Ps: joe hart idolised Alan McKnight as a youngster. True story.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Redredd wouldn't have said anything if cisse was involved. Bloody Muslims. Always sticking together :bigron
> 
> Oh btw guys I've just been employed by the daily mail.


But Tiote is a muslim :heskeymania

I don't know how he got away with it for so long, you would think somebody would've Cheicked it before now :heskeymania :heskeymania

Also looks like Hart won't be playing in the cup game. Typical. Only hope we had of scoring a goal was pumping long balls into their half and hoping he fucks it up again.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Cgs hacked my account on that Muslim joke post btw. I know it's hard to be believe due to the lack of spelling errors, but you guys will have to trust me on this just like how man city defenders trust joe hart :kurt


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *His mentality in every interview I've seen from him is really discouraging. So defensive and unoptimistic. Hopefully we'll continue to edge games might work for a midtable team but that shit doesn't cut it anymore at Utd. It's just all wrong. Saying he wasn't sure that we'd get the win on Saturday as the time was dwindling down. Someone needs to tell him he's managing the biggest club in the country now and the fucking team who won the league last season. You'd never hear Fergie or Jose have such an attitude in their interviews. So fucking annoying.
> 
> Norwich is definitely a game for Kagawa to play. Much rather Januzaj not play and start at the weekend. Give Zaha a chance. I can see him playing Nani again to maybe get his confidence up and give him a chance for a quick turn around with a good game. The squad is big enough to be playing anyone that's starting at Fulham though. Wouldn't mind him siding with a CB pairing and sticking with them for a run of games though. Seems to be a different pairing every week and very few a good understanding together when you take Rio out. *


:woy

Seriously, his interviews are just like Hodgson. He even claimed you played well after the game at Anfield, much like Roy after the derby against Everton in 2010.

But Ferguson got 27 years, so 27 for Moyes please. :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Worrying thing is can ones mentality change? especially in football, Moyes isn't a young manager he could and might be set in his ways. Fergie came to united as a winner with that ruthless way about him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

some of the pages in england about joe are shocking. another attempt to eat their young. dont understand why they seemingly want him to fail. he's going through a bad run, yes, but surely it's just over the top to hound him and hound him.










ok, we get it, he's making mistakes. how does this help anyone, especially when he's england's number 1?

costel will start the norwich game if he impresses in the cup. hopefully all joe needs is a bit of a break, physically and mentally.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I doubt that Woyes will change now. He's in one of the most pressurised jobs in world football right now, so he'll stick to the tried and trusted, and the methods he's used at Everton the past ten or so years. Now is not the time for experimenting with philosophies.

Quite an unfortunate predicament you guys find yourselves in. :moyes1


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> Worrying thing is can ones mentality change? especially in football, Moyes isn't a young manager he could and might be set in his ways. Fergie came to united as a winner with that ruthless way about him.


I don't find it worrying at all. :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

AVB vs Spurs fans is a funny side story.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Also AVB vs Lamela.


> ‏@SkyFootball 1h
> Tottenham manager Andre Villas-Boas says Erik Lamela is not producing "half" of what he is capable of.


From what I've seen of big Pantillimon he's pretty good for a backup anyway, that height alone helps him out a tonne.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Unfortunately the red tops don't care about England's hopes for the World Cup, they're just trying to make money by appealing to the lowest common denominator.

Tbf to them they've been incredibly lenient with joe. He has been bang out of form for over a year now and made quite a few high profile blunders, but it's only in recent times that those rags have really laid into him. David James suffered the donkey campaign every time that there was a sniff of a mistake. David seaman made about two or three mistakes for England in ten years but was treated like shit after the 2002 wc. Rob green had reporters hounding his family members after THAT GOAL. Carson made one mistake in a situation that he wasn't ready for and had his confidence destroyed by our media in an instance. Paul Robinson was much the same, he was playing well before that clumsy back pass from Gary Neville. By comparison joe has had it easy in all honesty, the accumulation of mistakes wasn't going to be ignored forever.

I agree that morally it's wrong, but expecting British red top journalists and editors to have morals is quite naive in all honesty. Money money money.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Spurs :banderas 

Blowing up before November.

Meanwhile, just four more days..... :coutinho :sturridge :suarez1


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Pretty excited to see what random shite we put out tomorrow, if Bendtner gets a goal I'll be happy even if we lose. Although I think this is the same round as the GOAT Reading game last year so maybe we can turn up again against Mata and the hobbit squad.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The tabloids are shameless. They'll print anything that sells, absolutely anything. claim credit for anything that sticks and forget about everything that's bullshit, which is 99.9% of it. 

He'll probably not play in the COC, the day after The Mirror and Star will boast about how their "exclusive" piece nailed it, then not a bit more will be said about it when he's back in the team for the PL.

Gutter "journalism" which is pretty much the shame of that country.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Unfortunately the red tops don't care about England's hopes for the World Cup, they're just trying to make money by appealing to the lowest common denominator.
> 
> Tbf to them they've been incredibly lenient with joe. He has been bang out of form for over a year now and made quite a few high profile blunders, but it's only in recent times that those rags have really laid into him. David James suffered the donkey campaign every time that there was a sniff of a mistake. David seaman made about two or three mistakes for England in ten years but was treated like shit after the 2002 wc. Rob green had reporters hounding his family members after THAT GOAL. Carson made one mistake in a situation that he wasn't ready for and had his confidence destroyed by our media in an instance. Paul Robinson was much the same, he was playing well before that clumsy back pass from Gary Neville. By comparison joe has had it easy in all honesty, the accumulation of mistakes wasn't going to be ignored forever.
> 
> I agree that morally it's wrong, but expecting British red top journalists and editors to have morals is quite naive in all honesty. Money money money.


i'm not expecting anything less than those vultures. but england are going into a world cup in what, 8 months time? it's really sad that this is what people really want to see, a complete effort to drag a young man who hasn't done anything wrong other than make a few mistakes on a football field. he hasn't said anything disrespectful, he likes to have a laugh, he's always been staunchly english, it's just pathetic that the media feel the need to do this to joe, and many other players before and after him.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fwiw it's worth, I desperately want joe to regain his best form. His reflexes and agility are far superior to Forster, ruddy et al when's at his best. He's nowhere near as good at dealing with high balls as our John, but then again I'm not so sure how much of a prerequisite that will be in an international tournament which will generally encourage passing football, unlike the premier league. There was also a time that joe had shades of big pete (yeah, I went there) in regards to one on ones, he seemed unbeatable for a while. So yeah, I think deep down that all England fans want joe to do well, it's just that it's not good for general morale and competition when one man hogs the jersey in spite of repeated blunders and erratic performances. A rest would be the best thing for joe right now and would also give him the motivation to rediscover his best form.

It is sad what the media have done recently, but like I said before they have a track record for it. A great headline (technically speaking, not artistically) and vicious leading sports story is always going to make them money while the world is full of mercierbots and razor mongs.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

the media should be a nonfactor honestly. i think in general we should start pretending they dont exist 

the people should be taking responsibility are Woy, Pellegrini, and joe. They need to motivate him and demand more, and part of that is dropping him, atleast temporarily, then phasing him back in when he shows improvement and work ethic

Roy and pellegrini have both been way too patient with him. i dont care who you are, what position you play, or how big a name you are, every person can be dropped, and sometimes it can do a world of good

also, vintage AVB :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

AVB could have been a lot harsher. He could have said it was so quiet that it reminded him of managing Chelsea. :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

bullshit, chelsea wsnt quiet

there were boos everywhere :banderas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

you're not a fan until you're spitting on your portuguese players


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I don't think i've had a real laugh or a dig at another side this season simply because it's easy for someone just to reply with.

David Moyes :moyes2

So i won't start with avb and spurs.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

yeah but dem spurs signings though

17 million is a steal for a PELANTY specialist like PENALDADO


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I agree that joe's managers (don't forget mancini) have been far too lenient with him and that's what has led to his complacency, but the media definitely doesn't help. 

As an example, England fans that attend games are, by and large, complete and utter mongs who lack rationality and paitience. They are the types of people who will most likely read those papers and replicate the opinions from within them. We saw this for years with England fans who had ridiculous expectations of the national team due to major overdrive in the media hype department. You would witness countless interviews with mongs stepping off a plane after the latest tournament shoot out loss with common words such as "disgraceful" occurring. It's a vicious cycle, the papers create lop sided expectations and overly negative agendas which tend to be replicated in the stands before filtering down to the players. The players then "let the country down" and the mongs unite for one combined drooltastic uproar, which then filters back to the media so that the whole damn thing can play on a loop, over and over again.

This is not me blaming the media and fans for the downfalls of certain teams and players, but can they be a contributing factor towards generally hostile and poisonous atmospheres that are likely to exacerbate these situations? Definitely.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The media are just generally idiots

But hell, it could be worse, it could be Marca

A madrid manager could win 2-0, then theyd bitch he did it too negatively, played the wrong players, or didnt win by enough


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That's just the inherent culture within that club tbleroy, but yeah, Marca comes part and parcel with that and definitely drives it on.

Sees egame viewing, hopes for Madrid burial :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

it's just a shame the same column inches don't go towards the good performances. didn't see back pages praising joe for saving all 3 points vs moscow at the death.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

speaking of keeper mistakes, does anyone really blame cech for the aguero goal?

or was it just a superb run and shot from a tight angle?


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He was praised to the hilt for his performances vs Dortmund and several others in the past. Trust me, right now it might not seem like it, but our media has been very favourable towards joe in comparison to others. There was a stage when he was the golden boy and could do no wrong, even when he did, even when he was outwoating former media whipping boy de doughnut.

It doesn't make it right, but it was inevitable. Our media loves to build up heroes and create inflated reputations before destroying them, I'm just surprised that it has taken so long in this case. That is the biggest indictment of our media, the fact that it's a shock when the first sign of poor form from a player isn't pounced upon.

EDIT---------------------

Cech should have saved it redredd. Near post against a keeper of cech's size and quality? All day long. He displayed really sluggish reflexes on that one, almost looked apathetic as he waved it in. But then again it happens to all keepers now and again, just as long as it doesn't happen too often then it's understandable. Keepers aren't robots, especially Japanese robots. When I pick on keeping mistakes it tends to be recurring ones, like with de gea parrying the ball into dangerous areas last season. Once or twice is human, every other week is unforgivable.


----------



## Hamada

#ThibautIn :brodgers

I agree with Andre, its time for Joe to take a rest (I think Kiz told me yesterday that he's started every game since 2011 or something) and damn right about the media. The honour roll of media buried England keepers is shocking. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

some retard said the offside rule in football is broken and needs fixing


----------



## Hamada

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/oct/29/football-transfer-rumours

Pie in the sky rumours today. Kompany to AS Monaco?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

dream on


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

No point playing first team players against Chelsea. I wouldn't even start some, but due to injuries to Zalelem, Frimpong, and Eisfeld--we're forced to start a few.

------------------Fabianski
Jenkinson - Koscielny - Vermaelen - Monreal
---------------Wilshere - Hayden
-----------Ganbry - Rosicky - Ryo
------------------Bendtner


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Daniel Agger ‏@DanielAgger 2h
Please stop all the tweets about me leaving! I'm not going anywhere! Will be back in the team soon Y.N.W.A

Oh Daniel Agger.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BkB Hulk said:


> Daniel Agger ‏@DanielAgger 2h
> Please stop all the tweets about me leaving! I'm not going anywhere! Will be back in the team soon Y.N.W.A
> 
> Oh Daniel Agger.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> so remy and tiote going to jail eh?
> 
> typical, what can newcastle expect when they hire so many of THOSE people
> 
> i mean frenchmen ofcourse :hesk2


Tiote is Ivorian. We know what you meant :suarez2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> Tiote is Ivorian. We know what you meant :suarez2


yes but he speaks french

so there

as for arsenal, bet you wish you had depth now. and we're still at the start of the season


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Depth isn't a problem. Injuries are.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> yes but he speaks french
> 
> so there
> 
> as for arsenal, bet you wish you had depth now. and we're still at the start of the season


Bendtner > Eto'o and Ba

EDIT: Also just noticed Hazard is on the Fifa Ballon d'or shortlist, what.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

so is yaya. it's clear they haven't actually watched football in 2013.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

http://www.theguardian.com/football/quiz/2013/oct/29/are-you-a-football-hipster



> You scored 26 out of a possible 60
> 
> Nope. YOU'RE NO FOOTBALL HIPSTER! You like goals, goals, goals, pronounce Milan as Milan rather than Mee-lan, and quite frankly you're not really sure you'd recognise a false nine if one came up and shook you by the hand. You've got some work to do. Start of with a video of the 1991 European Cup final between Red Star Belgrade and Marseille and work from there.


:mark:

Fuck the hipsters.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

_You scored 37 out of a possible 60

Close but no cigar – YOU'RE A BIT OF A HIPSTER! You love a bit of tactical talk and wear your 1991-92 St Pauli away shirt with pride, but deep down there's part of you who prefers a cavorting mess of a 4-3 to a well-disciplined 0-0. You heathen, you. Still, you're well on your way to zen-like hipsterdom_

What can I say? I want a Carl Zeiss Jena shirt :mark:


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'm the same, Quasi, lol.


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Where are the pics of hot footballers?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

It was a funny quiz, I got 39 out of 10. I'm still not sure exactly what a football hipster is though, and that quiz did little to answer the question. No one seems sure whether its someone who is obsessed with tactics, obscure football, or likes to see football played a certain way.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



#dealwithit said:


> It was a funny quiz, I got 39 out of 10.


:kobe


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> so is yaya. it's clear they haven't actually watched football in 2013.


watching football is overrated

i just get all my info from adrienbot

i assume fifa do the same


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/football/quiz/2013/oct/29/are-you-a-football-hipster
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:
> 
> Fuck the hipsters.


I got the same.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BronzeWarrior1989 said:


> Where are the pics of hot footballers?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/202451-alexhumph.html


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> You scored 39 out of a possible 60
> 
> Close but no cigar – YOU'RE A BIT OF A HIPSTER! You love a bit of tactical talk and wear your 1991-92 St Pauli away shirt with pride, but deep down there's part of you who prefers a cavorting mess of a 4-3 to a well-disciplined 0-0. You heathen, you. Still, you're well on your way to zen-like hipsterdom


 fucking hell


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

7. In conversation with friends how would you pronounce Real Madrid's stadium?

Bernabeu
"Ber-na-bay-ooo"
"Ber-nab-ow"
"Ber-na-beh-oo"
"Camp Nou 

Someone pls do this to EGame one day. 

_You scored 32 out of a possible 60

Nope. YOU'RE NO FOOTBALL HIPSTER! You like goals, goals, goals, pronounce Milan as Milan rather than Mee-lan, and quite frankly you're not really sure you'd recognise a false nine if one came up and shook you by the hand. You've got some work to do. Start of with a video of the 1991 European Cup final between Red Star Belgrade and Marseille and work from there._

Just to echo DA 



DwayneAustin said:


> Fuck the hipsters.


:hendo2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BronzeWarrior1989 said:


> Where are the pics of hot footballers?


Was wondering the same thing. Way too much football talk going on in this thread.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Synaesthesia said:


> Was wondering the same thing. Way too much football talk going on in this thread.


Your sig, danny fucking dyer :lmao :lmao


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Who is your favourite football pundit?
> Jamie Redknapp
> Alan Shearer
> Andy Townsend
> Pat Nevin


Why do they do this to us :jose

PAT by default. I got 38.


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> Your sig, danny fucking dyer :lmao :lmao


Danny Dyer is hot, no doubt about it :agree:


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> You scored 52 out of a possible 60
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS! You say Italian teams in an Italian accent, love stories of tactical innovations of the 1950s and prefer a well-executed lateral five-yard pass to a 30-yard screamer into the top corner. YOU'RE A FULLY FLEDGED FOOTBALL HIPSTER!


:klopp2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



AlexHumph said:


> :klopp2


Bloody knew it had to be you arsenal fans.

:disdrogba


----------



## Daiko

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

_You scored 53 out of a possible 60

CONGRATULATIONS! You say Italian teams in an Italian accent, love stories of tactical innovations of the 1950s and prefer a well-executed lateral five-yard pass to a 30-yard screamer into the top corner. YOU'RE A FULLY FLEDGED FOOTBALL HIPSTER!_


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



AlexHumph said:


> :klopp2


explains your femininity.

oh yeah i got 29 on that test.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Surprised that nobody linked alexhumph's photobucket account for the bloke who wanted pics :hayden3

I scored 35/60 on that test, close but no cigar. Fuckern glad'n'arl, some of those answers were ridiculously poncey. No wonder Alex scored so high :moyes2


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> Why do they do this to us :jose
> 
> PAT by default. I got 38.


I know that feel. Townsend is my official nemesis. Putting him in fifa :suarez2


35/60 too. Hi 5 Andre.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So the two liverpool fans and myself are the lowest scorers so far, i'm in good company :suarez2


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



FABIO BORINI said:


> I know that feel. Townsend is my official nemesis. Putting him in fifa :suarez2
> 
> 
> 35/60 too. Hi 5 Andre.


Surely you meant "give me six"? :moyes2


----------



## Curry

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

35/60, probably because I'd rather watch Chelsea than Man u/Milan.

Hazard's nomination is ridiculous.

Heynckes/(Messi or Ribery) for the win then?


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

i tried again and got 43


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

37. No hipster. :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Surely you meant "give me six"? :moyes2


faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaark i was gonna type this joke before i saw your post 

:banderas


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

It's amazing how much faster they can type in Norwich :hbk1


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Kiz only got 29? :kobe

And yet if I wanted to know about some geek in the Brazil league, he'd be like "brb I've got some of his matches downloaded" :kobe

QUIZ IS FLAWED. ABORT QUIZ.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

good to see Zaha starting, surprised to see both vidic and ferdinand starting



> Lindegaard; Rafael, Ferdinand, Vidic, Büttner; Zaha, Cleverley, Jones, Young; Januzaj, Hernandez.
> subs: Amos, Anderson, Rooney, Giggs, Smalling, Fabio, Valencia


not so keen on jones in midfield though

also will be interesting to see where januzaj plays


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> good to see Zaha starting, surprised to see both vidic and ferdinand starting
> 
> 
> 
> not so keen on jones in midfield though
> 
> also will be interesting to see where januzaj plays



Fabio should be playing over fucking buttner, cleverley needs a good performance and i hope zaha impresses.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Kiz only got 29?
> 
> And yet if I wanted to know about some geek in the Brazil league, he'd be like "brb I've got some of his matches downloaded"
> 
> QUIZ IS FLAWED. ABORT QUIZ.


That reminds me of the dark days before youtube and 101greatgoals, when I'd have to download goals and highlight packages from shitty websites at tremendously slow speeds.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> Fabio should be playing over fucking buttner, cleverley needs a good performance and i hope zaha impresses.


yeah i'm guessing the threat is going to come down the right with zaha and rafael, rather than buttner and young


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Kagawa not even in the team is surprising, this would have been the perfect game for him to start. Jones in midfield is fine with me, he was brilliant in that position against Liverpool in the last round. The only thing I'm uncertain on is he is partnered with Cleverley, very inexperienced midfield but should have pace to it.

Glad to see Zaha finally get a start, hopefully he makes an impression and Adnan seems to be playing behind Chicharito. Young really needs to make an impact here, especially with the inconsistency of the other wingers. Vidic/Ferdinand starting together is surprising but it adds that experience to the defence. No idea why Buttner is picked over Fabio although, he did look good in the last COC game. At least Rafael is going to offer something on the right.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hopefully kagawa not in the side means he is a certainty for saturday but tonight would have been a good chance to play him behind the striker.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Zaha and rafael vs garrido with Redmond as cover and bunn in goal? Oh dear. Could be a massacre at Old Trafford tonight...


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That's the last thing Moyes needs right now :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Soft pena?


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

CARL THE GOAT JENKINSON


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

LMAO.

Okay, in that goal, it was the defender's fault. 

Weak header.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I got 30 in that hipster quiz. Sticking my FC United hoodie and Safe Standing/Against Modern Football/Casual Culture newsletters back in the drawer.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Less of a football hipster than woolcock :lenny


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Did brother Joel not take the quiz?

Pretty sure he will get a similar anti- football hipster score as myself. bama


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Pronounciation of the Bernabeu question was the standout imo. 'Camp Nou' creased me.

The punditry question was horrendous mind you. I went Pat Nevin because everyone else was just a pathetic option. Jamie Redknapp, you having a giggle?


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I got bored and closed the quiz down.

The way I was answering them though, would suggest I would have scored low.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I went with Big al due to the fact townsend is woat, jamie is a prick and well pat is meh.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> You scored 26 out of a possible 60
> 
> Nope. YOU'RE NO FOOTBALL HIPSTER! You like goals, goals, goals, pronounce Milan as Milan rather than Mee-lan, and quite frankly you're not really sure you'd recognise a false nine if one came up and shook you by the hand. You've got some work to do. Start of with a video of the 1991 European Cup final between Red Star Belgrade and Marseille and work from there.


:hendo3

Dismayed at the lack of respect being shown towards Alan Shearer. GOAT pundit. Also disappointed they put SHOOT magazine on there instead of MATCH!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I was reminded of the 'you're the shittest James Bond ever - you're David fuckin' Niven' line from The Thick of It and just instantly selected Pat for that very reason.

I would absolutely take a woman to North West Germany in the hopes of catching a game btw.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Nice to see Ray Wilkins getting some airtime on the telly........


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I can't stop staring at Green Light's sig. The fuckin' dog Dyer is holding just gets me everytime. He's also sporting an undeniable Maxwell Bygraves goatee. Hopefully this inspires a dancing montage to 'Let's hear it for the boy' which ends with Dyer smashing his plums on a pipe in the countryside.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Does danny dyer ever not look like he's a cockneyx100

Even cockneys think he over does it.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Leave it AHHHH-T, TNA_WWE.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Well, that first half was some really ponderous stuff from both sides. Not sure why I'm surprised when both sides are managed by incredibly dour managers. Januzaj was the only player worth giving a damn about, some sublime dribbling from him. Good to know that most teams generally still don't care about the league cup...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hamada said:


> Leave it AHHHH-T, TNA_WWE.


Fack you, ya cant.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

His debut should just see him speaking into the camera like it's The Real Football Factories all over again:

"I'm Danny Dyer. I played Tommy Johnson in the film The Football Factory, which was all about football violence. But now I'm living it for real, tearing it up with London's toughest geezers. We'll fight Jack Branning, do crack with Phil Mitchell and even see Dot Cotton naked."


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Januzaj :mark:


brilliant, unlucky not to have a goal or two.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

How has the WILF played?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> Fack you, ya cant.


LEAVE IT TNA_WWE YEAH, HE'S NOT WORTH IT.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Danny Dyer.fpalm I imagine Eastenders is bad enough with that prick. Saying that, if the dog mauls him to death it'd make it watchable and the best contribution to TV he's made.


----------



## MOX

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Januzaaaaaaj-hooooooo-zaaaaaaj-hoooooooo

i should be in the singing section


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

"Me popper's flapping"

"Things have gotten pwopa nawty."

"These are some right proper geezers"

"West AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM"


Colossal Tit.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> How has the WILF played?


Had garrido on toast a couple of times, one that led to a decent cross, some nice link up play, but has been fairly quiet overall.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> How has the WILF played?


decent, not afraid to take a player on, also put in a few good crosses, certainly proved he deserves to get some game time in the premier league


----------



## MOX

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

lol at them playing Passenger at half time at OT.

Ashley Young must be on the decks


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

"Pwopa Nawty" he loves to pull that one out.

Guilty pleasure i enjoyed Danny's docs about the underworld and what not and the real football factories.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The Real Football Factories was more fun just to watch the fans, especially the International vision when he went to the likes of Argentina and Brazil. The Independiente fan with a prosphetic leg is still one of the most astounding visuals I've seen.

Got a little bit weird when that Serbian bloke confessed to raping a Croatian in a graveyard mind you :jones

I loved the UK one as well just for the sheer hilarity of it. Just 40 odd something blokes talking about their scraps 20 years back whilst trying to not draw attention to how outdated it was. Might have been an interesting documentary back in the 80s or early 90s, but by the middle of the 2000s it was hanging on its arse.

I only watched one of those 'Deadliest Men' docs he did. Was the bloke from Liverpool who robbed drug dealers back in his heyday. I remember them filming a spoof of how he'd intimidate dealers into handing over their dosh, looked hilariously overproduced with Dyer feigning fear and being unsettled by what had transpired.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The serbian dude was a fucking nutty scumbag.

The south american episodes i enjoyed and i did most of the rest, italian and turkish ones also standout.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hernandez on a hattrick now, 2-0

to be fair to him it was a decent cross from Buttner


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

He'll be on to score the winner vs fulham aswell :moyes2


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

My name is Danny Dyer and I believe in UFOs




you slaag


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> My name is Danny Dyer and I believe in UFOs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you slaag


:banderas


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Januzaj is just delightful


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Would have liked to see a bit of Kalas tonight. But the strength of that second string :datass


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:jones the GOAT


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:jones

3-0 :moyes2


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Stokesea


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Really very nice and good from Chelsea's second string. Looked far too powerful for Arsenal throughout most of the game and were reminiscent of the Chelsea that bopped the entire league.



TNA_WWE said:


> He'll be on to score the winner vs fulham aswell :moyes2


GOAL - Leicester 4-3 Fulham - Dyer (89 mins)

:banderas


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Carl Jenkinson is an embarrassment to Finland.*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fabio scores a 4th, Rooney looking good since coming on.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fabio scores within a minute of coming on


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Second string is more than strong enough for the Premier League (not Europe though, as the central midfield is always a worry even with the first string). With that strength in depth and Mourinho at the helm, I think we can take the league title this season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fabio :lenny.

Now never choose buttner over him again :moyes2


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

In the worst most negative way.


----------



## Curry

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Through to the next round and managed to win my first bet online. Chelsea's second team is scarily stacked.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



AlexHumph said:


> In the worst most negative way.


We were far better than you, lad.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> We were far better than you, lad.


Oh I agree completely we looked completely lost, I just truly hate the way Mou sets his team up.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:moyes2 unbeaten in six.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Arsenal's collapse has begun. 

Roma soon to follow.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



EGame said:


> Roma soon to follow.


Go wash your mouth out.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










Moyes the photobomber.


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



AlexHumph said:


> In the worst most negative way.


:banderas

Seriously though, how do you guys cope with the GOAT Nicklas Bendtner?


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

It would help if we actually put one cross onto his head rather than expecting him to take on the defence like Messi.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Synaesthesia said:


> :hendo3
> 
> Dismayed at the lack of respect being shown towards Alan Shearer. GOAT pundit. Also disappointed they put SHOOT magazine on there instead of MATCH!


Match is GOAT to be fair

i still have the annuals from 2003-2004 and 2005-2006 full of Ronaldinho, Becks, Zidane, young terry, and robinho as best future prospect for brazil :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I had stacks of match mags from around the same time.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



AlexHumph said:


> It would help if we actually put one cross onto his head rather than expecting him to take on the defence like Messi.


But Bendtner thinks he's at that level.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



ReDREDD said:


> Match is GOAT to be fair
> 
> i still have the annuals from 2003-2004 and 2005-2006 full of Ronaldinho, Becks, Zidane, young terry,* and robinho as best future prospect for brazil* :banderas


I was genuinely talking about exactly this earlier. :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> But Bendtner thinks he's at that level.


bendter the type of ngga who thinks messi is imitating his style when he plays


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Phil jones, without a goal in almost two years. Along come norwich.

I was correct with my earlier prediction, ended up as a bit of a thumping. I was just surprised that garrido wasn't the worst culprit (still bad though), Whittaker won that prize. Whole defence was shambolic, the CBS were pathetic for the second goal, just ball watching. Bunn has no presence in goal so we're always going to be beaten when our defence is poor.

Fer put in some good tackles but was daft at times, Johnson can't pass and proved how important tettey is to us as a shield, bj goes missing far too often. Redmond tried but nothing came off until that fantastic cross which led to snoddy's injury, who himself was ineffective, but I'm sure he has bigger things to worry about right now. I'm still not sure what the point of elmander is, never rated him at Bolton and again tonight he was mr invisible. Granted, he didn't receive much support, but then he never offers that himself as the man in the hole, so he can't complain. Wes looked like he gave no fucks, which is understandable seeing as he's David fox circa 2013/2014, aka frozen out of the league side for no good reason. Top class man management once again from hughton.

Bottom line is that we are either playing poorly or playing well without scoring at the moment. I can forgive losing tonight but the performance was dire and unacceptable, yet again. However, good performances won't be enough when we play west ham and palace in our next home games, we have to take a bare minimum of 4 points. The man citeh game this weekend should be treated as a bonus at best with the way we're doing right now. The argument for keeping hughton long term was his record against the big teams last season despite struggling against bottom half sides, but now we're crap against all of the teams. Drastic changes need to occur this week in training, hopefully hughton will see sense and ask for an attacking coach to be brought in, his back room muppets calderwood and Trollope certainly don't inspire confidence on the coaching side, especially based on their tenures as ultra negative managers.

£13 million on strikers, yet only one goal has come from a striker all season. Regardless, we just don't score anywhere near enough goals.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Phillip scored against city last season :fergie

Or was it an OG?


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Well, the commentator is a lying cunt then, said it was his first united goal since December 2011...Andy Townsend doesn't seem so bad now.

Okay, someone clear this up :hmm:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:torres going in DRY on saturday


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Only his second goal ever. Never scored for us or looked likely. Only ever scored against Villa for United.


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



AlexHumph said:


> It would help if we actually put one cross onto his head rather than expecting him to take on the defence like Messi.


His movement was sluggish and poor overall. He didn't seem to care. Guy is just WOAT.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

TNA_WOAT with the misinformation :bigron


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Was gol.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










Now imagine this creep in Fergie's position :moyes2


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

No reaction to today. Don't have the squad to compete in the competition. Win the rematch in late December, and no one will care.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Nah your officially on a losing streak Mikey. So sorry


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I thought we beat Crystal Palace? :hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Just win on sunday and then you can go on a losing streak.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

But was there not a game today to kick off a losing streak :hmm:


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Cgs proving how invaluable that accounting degree of his is once again. Losing once = a losing streak :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










If you were as smart as me Andre you would understand that my post insinuated that they will lose on Saturday :brodgers.

See my brain is just on another level to all you guys :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Bookmarking that post ^^^


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

dont pick on andre

he didnt ask to be born into a family where hes technically his own grandfather


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Didn't realise that I was into time travelling as well as keeping it in the family. You learn something new every day (unless you're cgs, you just keep making mistakes :brodgers).


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/...nso-Chelsea-target-Jose-Mourinho-January.html

If we get him...

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas

I don't see him leaving Madrid though, but either him or Khedira would be great a addition to our midfield.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I think we might see a mass suicide from the Liverpool contingent on here if that happened :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Abk™;25772377 said:


> www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/...nso-Chelsea-target-Jose-Mourinho-January.html
> 
> If we get him...
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> I don't see him leaving Madrid though, but either him or Khedira would be great a addition to our midfield.












Dailymail...


----------



## Daiko

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Abk™ said:


> www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/...nso-Chelsea-target-Jose-Mourinho-January.html
> 
> If we get him...


:vettel


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

DON'T DO IT XABI


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Do it Xabi do it :carra


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

OH MY GOD :jose

Joel, plz delete ABK's post and all subsequent posts. :jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Dailymail lads...






























































But it would be wonderful and funny :cashley


----------



## Destiny

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Alonso froths Gerrard too much. Won't be going Chelski.

:sad:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

^ Pfft










:torres


----------



## Destiny

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

^

Still a better love story than Twilight.

:fergie


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

This thread has gotten back to what it's supposed to be about - man love.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Just needs a bit more Alex and Giroud though.

:azpi


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BkB Hulk said:


> This thread has gotten back to what it's supposed to be about - man love.


Damn right...



Spoiler














Also, start Chich on Saturday. Play the pea!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

vinny out of the norwich game after getting injured in training, will probably miss the moscow game too

this really is some kind of cruel joke now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Lolchelseasigningxabi.

He wouldn't do that to us. He loves us too much


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Dailymail...














DwayneAustin said:


> OH MY GOD :jose
> 
> Joel, plz delete ABK's post and all subsequent posts. :jose


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> Lolchelseasigningxabi.
> 
> He wouldn't do that to us. He loves us too much


get ready to burn dem jerseys :torres


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Just done a post, which took 10 minutes to write out but the forum crashed. I'll sum up my points in 2 minutes if it's going to be like that...

Jones has scored 3 career goals now - against Villa, Basel (Champions League) and Norwich. Last nights goal was sublime.

United played well, pleased with the result and the performance. The players had pace and energy throughout and utilized the wings well. Rafael, Vidic and Ferdinand were all solid, Buttner primarily played as a winger with some good crosses. Likewise, Young who produced some fantastic balls in the box and looked a lot more sharp on the ball. Adnan was magic throughout, taking on anyone and everyone, such skill when on the ball. Zaha was impressive first half but faded out in the second half. Cleverley and Jones gelled well together in the centre of midfield - providing power, pace and energy in that area of the pitch. Hernandez was fantastic throughout and his hold-up and link-up play has come on leaps and bounds in the last 14 months.

Rooney had a good cameo appearance, Anderson kept the ball moving and Fabio had a Fabiotastic goal, such great control and a cool finish.

Hopefully, Rafael, one of Ferdinand/Vidic, Januzaj and Hernandez get a chance on Saturday. Especially Chicharito who once he starts getting a few goals under his belt, usually goes on a good run.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

cocupdidntwatchlol :andres


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










feels

feels everywhere


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Krul, Debuchy, Williamson, Yanga-Mbiwa, Haidara, Sissoko, Tiote, Anita, Gouffran, Shola Ameobi, Cisse

ERMAHGAWD SHOLA THE DESTROYER PREPARE TO DIE KIZ


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Why doesn't Haidara start over santon in the league? he can't be much worse.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BkB Hulk said:


> This thread has gotten back to what it's supposed to be about - man love.


On a scale of Martin Keown to David Ginola, what would you rate Nicky Butt?


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Good news for United here that their fellow Europa League places rivals are playing extra time.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

FUCKING HELL CISSE IS SUCH A DONKEY


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Cisse is fucking hopeless.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*The gulf between City's first teamers and the bulk of the players who started today is quite noticeable.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Well ain't just perfect. Been the better team for the majority of the game and City go and snatch it at the end. KOFF CISSE. BULLSHIT.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hull :mark: get in brucey.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Good news for United here that their fellow Europa League places rivals are playing extra time.


With every passing post you ensure you will be the recipient of the most merciless name change when May comes around and Liverpool are not champions. SOON.jpg


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Apparently my mates have bought me a Sunderland shirt with Poyet 2-1 on the back for when we go out in Newcastle this weekend. Pray for me, lads!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Don't worry Vader, just when everything appears bleak Gazza will turn up with a takeaway and six can of Staropramen and stand by your side.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Did we get stoke away in the cup? :jose. Also walker is a cunt.


#PrayForVader


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

spurs gonna win every cup this season

with penalties

penalties everywhere :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Ravel will sort them out again.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

lamela doe :banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Can Moyes set aside below par results in the League and gain immortality by steering his underfire squad to a resounding win on a cold Tuesday night in Stoke?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We'll win the COC and FA cup this season :moyes2


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> With every passing post you ensure you will be the recipient of the most merciless name change when May comes around and Liverpool are not champions. SOON.jpg


And yet you say I'm a tolerant Liverpool fan on here, I must not be trying hard enough with my obnoxiousness then. :brodgers

Off Topic: Joel, have you got that NBA League Pass FREE TRIAL and if so, did you have any trouble signing up for it as a non American? They want bank details but I ain't giving them that for something which is free :kobe

Edit: Joel's offline. Already gone to sleep in preparation for his new job, and in doing so, neglecting his sacred WF modding duties. smdh :no:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

joel got a job? as what?


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'm online, ******.






















Going to sleep in a few mins though :moyes2

I haven't got league pass, because there's no point me doing it as I'll be sleeping. But when the Play Offs started last season, they gave a 2 day free trial, which I used. You just gotta make sure you cancel your free trial before the day it expires.



ReDREDD said:


> joel got a job? as what?


Man whore.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Pimp most likely, maybe dwayne can become his bottom bitch.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

joel shoulda gotten a job as physio to chelsea's physios

also moyes will never prove himself until he leads manchester united to a world cup and scores in the final


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> On a scale of Martin Keown to David Ginola, what would you rate Nicky Butt?


Butt ugly. :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Good smiley choice to go with that answer.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Damn NBA trying to swindle my dough with this 'cancel on the last day of free trial' nonsense. I can see how that will end.

"Oh, today is the last day of my League Pass free trial, better cancel it before they charge me"

***APOLOGIES. WEBSITE IS DOWN. TRY AGAIN LATER :lelbron *** 

:jose

Better say something about football in this post :side:

How about dem Spurs and dem penalties eh?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

They've had enough practice at taking penalties this season. :torres


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

HA HA

PENALTIES

AMUSING


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

amazing that no one over the off season looked at the medical department. jovetic with another injury, to his calf this time. injuries killed us last year with important players getting them and it's happening again. after such a charmed run in 2011/12. what changed?

heard we were pretty terrible until silva came on, and that we nicked it really in extra time. an away clean sheet vs a prem team will do me, get pants playing vs norwich and give joe a break. pants deserves it, not just because of joe's form, but pants has earnt it on the back of continual cup performances.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Reminds me of:










However nothing will ever beat:


----------



## Hamada

Quasi Juice said:


>


:banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










still one of the funniest i've seen.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Is that Guidetti? I know he lived in Africa for a while.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

yeah it's guidetti in kenya.


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Strong rape eyes on the fifth from left. :azpi


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

azpi and mata giving jose dem selection headaches for saturday :banderas


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'm sure everyone here is impressed with Spurs' ability to beat mediocre teams via some kind of dodgy penalty or shootout. Everton must be trembling for Sunday.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










"Gonna go in dry on Arsenal with this at the weekend, sí?" :suarez1

"Gettin yo cock out again, Luis, that's the third time since training started, you so crazay" :sturridge


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

maybe suarez thinks that he isnt the only one in that picture of likes the taste of man meat :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Brendan Rodgers confirms Philippe Coutinho has been given the '*all clear*' to return to action following injury. #LFC


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Through balls incoming. MOAR GOALS INCOMING.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> still one of the funniest i've seen.



The explosiveness and athleticism is strong in this one :terry



What age is that or a mix? some look well older than others.


----------



## God™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

http://www.chelseafc.com/news-article/article/3518290/title/traore-contract-agreed

:banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Attacking midfielder :banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BkB Hulk said:


> Butt ugly. :brodgers


He only ever looked handsome when compared to Luke Chadwick.



DwayneAustin said:


> "Gonna go in dry on Arsenal with this at the weekend, sí?" :suarez1
> 
> "Gettin yo cock out again, Luis, that's the third time since training started, you so crazay" :sturridge


Suarez looks like Andy from Emmerdale in that pic.

Nothing more to add, that is indeed my only contribution in this post.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Sturridge has one arm.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Suarez's right hand is dangerously close to his todger as well.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> He only ever looked handsome when compared to Luke Chadwick.


There's a good reason why Chadwick was so keen to sign for norwich and stoke back in the day. The only times during his life that he has ever truly fitted in.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










I mean can you get anymore ugly that than? I know no one makes themselves, but my God.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Luckily what he lacked in a cosmetically pleasing appearance he more than made up for with unrivalled raw talent.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Luckily what he lacked in a cosmetically pleasing appearance he more than made up for with unrivalled raw talent.


more Premier League medals than Steven Gerrard :banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Renegade™ said:


> more Premier League medals than Steven Gerrard :banderas


You can pinpoint the second that DA's heart breaks in two as he reads this.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> I mean can you get anymore ugly that than? I know no one makes themselves, but my God.


A few can run him close. Spearing, Kuyt, Dowie. And:










:wilkins

At least Chadwick had the decency to get himself fixed up with all his money.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I loved that bloke in the Hills have Eyes remake.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> You can pinpoint the second that DA's heart breaks in two as he reads this.


Not even fussed. :stevie

I've already squashed Joel's sorry attempts at proving Lampard>Gerrard.

Chadwick is merely a grain of sand in the Sahara Desert, and Gerrard is the _entire_ desert. :machoman :savage :Ooooohyeah :banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Have no fear DA, a Liverpool fan the other day told me it's your year.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Indeed can't wait to see :hendo with a premier league medal :mark:


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Sexy football calender is back... :woolcock

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs...ball-calendar-back-racier-ever-160756451.html

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...tball-managers-in-pictures.html?frame=2413372


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So the title of this thread came up in the servers here at work from my computer.

I'm now assumed to be the most flaming of homosexuals that jerks off to wrestling and uses sports as a cover up. I argue it's a simply a premier league discussion thread and open it to vindicate myself. This comes up:










At this point, I even start doubting myself.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

If they think you're jerking off to that then they probably think you're into kiddies more than anything else.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

If anyone at Irish_Jet's work is happening to be reading this then you should seriously get back to doing work you fat, downie, acne ridden, greasy, boggle eyed, inbred, french, woolly jumper wearing waste of air twats who I hope dies of HIV they caught of a Gorilla after it molested them on a recent trip to Bristol Zoo.

But back on to football related stuff, FUCK YEAH SOUTH WALES DERBY THIS SUNDAY


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Irish Jet said:


> So the title of this thread came up in the servers here at work from my computer.
> 
> I'm now assumed to be the most flaming of homosexuals that jerks off to wrestling and uses sports as a cover up. I argue it's a simply a premier league discussion thread and open it to vindicate myself. This comes up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, I even start doubting myself.


well then stop being the most flaming of homosexuals that jerks off to wrestling and uses sports as a cover up.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Can't wait for there to be under 10 arrests and some minor disorder at Cardiff this weekend with the media likening it to the dark days of the 1980s.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

There will probably be football arrests too, not just the usual ten bestiality arrests per ninety minutes.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I've a good mind to pass on your details to the 'It's Love, Not Bestiality' action group BULK, you xenophobic stereotype inducing bastard.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

wouldnt mind seeing something like this tomorrow

de Gea

rafael jones evans evra

carrick cleverley

januzaj rooney kagawa 

hernandez​
although it might be quite a narrow way to play


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Gerrard Johnson Kolo Mignolet Sakho Cissokho Lucas
Hendo
















Coutinho
Sturridge Suarez​


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Haribo man unk3

Also :lmao Irish Jet.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Sandow4President said:


>


And who won that match? :moyes2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

http://metro.co.uk/2013/10/31/adria...ahead-of-bbc-return-4169303/?ITO=news-sitemap

*Adrian Chiles manages to make nearly £4m in a year.*










How come he makes so much for one night's work every 2 weeks?








> Earlier this month, he angered viewers while discussing Poland’s match against England.
> 
> The presenter said he hoped Polish fans would not be too upset if they lost the game, adding: ‘I’m trying to get some building work done at the moment.’


:terry


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



steamed hams said:


> http://metro.co.uk/2013/10/31/adria...ahead-of-bbc-return-4169303/?ITO=news-sitemap
> 
> *Adrian Chiles manages to make nearly £4m in a year.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come he makes so much for one night's work every 2 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :terry


Can you believe that cunt once tried out for MI5? :kobe


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

To be fair he looks like such a twat that no one would suspect him of anything


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










Fella to start tomorrow!


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Oh man, I am beyond hyped for tomorrow :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

David Niven would make a more exemplary British spy than Adrian Chiles for feck sake.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> David Niven would make a more exemplary British spy than Adrian Chiles for feck sake.


So would Russell Grant.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*






Randomly came across this gem again. It's the grin on his face as he transitions into the dance that floors me everytime.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

^:lol never gets old.

Also Baseketball :mark:


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

West Brom better fucking go in dry against Crystal Palace. Gayle to carry on his incredible story though I imagine :moyes1

Myhill

Jones--Olsson--Lugano--Ridgewell

Mulumbu

Amalfitano--Morrison---Brunt---

Sessegnon

Anichebe​
Yacob is playing poorly and deserves to be dropped. If Amalfitano doesn't recover from his injury, Maybe drop Sessegnon in the AM and put Berahino to start in his position. Anelka must only be used as an impact sub, surely. Doesn't fire and it's only a matter of time before Berahino starts permanently as striker.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

DIMITRI

:mark:

Huge game today, especially with either Liverpool/Arsenal dropping points. Need to go on a run and soon, we normally come strong around this time of year when the fixtures stack up.

De Gea

Rafael Smalling Vidic Evra

Valencia Carrick Jones Januzaj

Rooney

RVP​
That's how I think we'll line up and I'd be pretty happy with that. RVP needs to start offering more than he has in general play. I think the Jones experiment will carry on after his display in midweek, although I'd rather it didn't, personally. Januzaj played virtually the full game on Tuesday, so he might start on the bench, not sure we can afford that right now though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

pants
zab demi nasty kolarov
yaya dinho
nasri kun silva
negredo

luckily garcia is out so demi has to be cb really by default, jovetic got injured again and of course vinny is out for the next 3 games at least. the only other option i can think of would be yaya at cb and that won't happen.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/west-broms-ben-foster-way-2662590

:brodgers


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Randomly came across this gem again. It's the grin on his face as he transitions into the dance that floors me everytime.


:torres Moves like Sturridge.

Also, which transfer request was that after? :rooney :moyes2



Irish Jet said:


> Need to go on a run and soon


Have you been on the Bozza Buffet Diet this week? :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

jack and coke apparently out of the game today


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fully expecting Diaby to recover from his cruciate ligament injury or whatever and be ready in time for kick off for his annual moistureless entrance into Liverpool FC.

If by some miracle he doesn't make the game, who is gonna protect the Arsenal back four from Suarez and/or Coutinho with no Flamini around? :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I'd imagine we'll play the same team as last week. Coutinho to come off the bench at some stage. :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yeah can only see Big Phil playing the last 20 mins or so tbh. Still great to have him back :coutinho


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

i picked fulham to win in one of my multis


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Favourite song?
> 
> The Glee Cast: Don’t Stop Believin’. Honestly! I like it very much. I listen to it every day. It’s inspiration as you shouldn’t stop believing.


:kolo1

Although it really should be the Toure brothers song.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

We going top this afternoon. YEAH BWOOOOOOOOOOOOY!

Newcastle are going to be cunts and play the game of their lives, aren't they?

Cech
Bran Luiz Terry Cole
Ramires Lampard
Schurrle Oscar Hazard
Torres​
Thinking we will need Luiz's ball playing (shut up) skills in this game, so I went with him over Cahill. Everything else picks itself, although I'd prefer Mata over Schurrle.



Irish Jet said:


> we normally come strong around this time of year


It's over, lad. You gotta accept it. Everyone has their time in the sun, but eventually the sun goes down. It's over. If you want a hug I'm here for you. But you gotta accept it's over.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Newcastle got owned last week. They have to show up this week tbh.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Fulham to turn up against United. :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> Newcastle got owned last week. They have to show up this week tbh.


Yeah, but Alan Pardew.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I know but surely........

You know what never mind your right BULK


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> It's over, lad. You gotta accept it. Everyone has their time in the sun, but eventually the sun goes down. It's over. If you want a hug I'm here for you. But you gotta accept it's over.












:moyes2

The REVOLUTION is just beginning. We win a few games, sign the flop BALE in January and win the PL. Then we sign officially sign RONALDO on August 8th 2014.

Either that, or we lose today, sign Shaw in January, loan him back and get relegated.

I'm actually sure the 2nd is more likely.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*De Gea
Rafael Rio Vidic/Evans Evra
Valencia Carrick Fellaini Januzaj
Rooney
RVP​*


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Irish Jet said:


> :moyes2
> 
> The REVOLUTION is just beginning. We win a few games, sign the flop BALE in January and win the PL. Then we sign officially sign RONALDO on August 8th 2014.
> 
> Either that, or we lose today, sign Shaw in January, loan him back and get relegated.
> 
> I'm actually sure the 2nd is more likely.


Let me tell you something you self righteous little puke, for the past years I've been hearing people calling you a WOAT poster and the whole time I've stuck up for you saying "No, he's a GOAT poster".

You wanna know something? I quite honestly don't know and what's more I don't care. What I do know is this... I am a GOAT poster. I always have been and I always will be. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD I AM JOEL. I'm giving you the chance on Wrestling Forum to have a hug from me. Now take it!


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Do I need to call Mozza back up to takeover modding duties again? :kobe8*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

FABIO BORINI should take over the Sports section too. It's where he belongs.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Or give me a shot :hendo



> Should he find the net today, Liverpool's No.15 will equal the club record of scoring in seven successive away league games. The only other man to achieve the feat was Sam English in 1933.


More incoming records to be broken. Dat what he do. :sturridge


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Seabs... You're supposed to be playing the HHH part in this, now it's all ruined.

Maaaaaaaaaaaaan :jose


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Joel said:


> Seabs... You're supposed to be playing the HHH part in this, now it's all ruined.
> 
> Maaaaaaaaaaaaan :jose


Are you Stephanie? :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



BkB Hulk said:


> Are you Stephanie? :brodgers


:kobe2

I will be laughing the loudest when I am top of the league tonight. Screw-a-you!

Edit: This is gold



Spoiler: EvilKagawa















Edit2: Mata starts! :mark:


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Moyes with dat grammar :moyes2

Mata starting? Jose with that disrespect for Newcastle.*


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> Mesut Özil ‏@MesutOzil1088 5m
> Arsenal - Liverpool pic.twitter.com/GzcFGthMFc












:sturridge :suarez1


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:ti


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Irish Jet you lucky bastard. I'd love to stick Joel in the LeBell Lock and make him tap like a bitch :hbk




WOOLCOCK said:


> Randomly came across this gem again. It's the grin on his face as he transitions into the dance that floors me everytime.


Pretty sure that was filmed in Club Reload in Stoke when he heard they signed Crouch.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Apologies Chelsea fans, I popped Torres in my fantasy team. It's usually a kiss of death, especially after not putting him in last week when I wanted to and he had a blinder. At least he's playing. The Champions League rotation weekend of death had me worried. Would've put quack quack Nasri in too but guessed Navas or Milner could come in for him, which means the duck faced twat will not only play but have a stormer.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

De Gea

Rafael Evans Vidic Evra

Nani Carrick Ando Januzaj

Kagawa

Rooney

:kagawa


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Hopefully we carry our great run of form in October into November. This month has been a dismal month for us over the years. Could be different this year though with Mou and squad depth. Fingers crossed. Can't wait till we go TOP of the table :cashley, a Torres hat-trick will suffice :torres


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Newcastle getting dominated in the middle. Moussa Sissoko, a central midfielder, is playing on the right. The Alan Pardew solution? Tell Ameobi to drop deeper.

Yanga-Mbiwa is a walking disaster too.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Newcastle are allowing Chelsea to look like Barcelona.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Tiote always looks like he's pissed at the world.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Pantilimon, Zabaleta, Demichelis, Nastasic, Clichy, Nasri, Fernandinho, Toure (C), Silva, Aguero, Negredo

pls dont be a disgrace back 4.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> De Gea; Rafael, Vidic, Evans, Evra; Valencia, Jones, Cleverley, Januzaj; Rooney, van Persie
> subs: Lindegaard, Smalling, Fellaini, Kagawa, Nani, Young, Hernandez.


good to see Januzaj starting after his impressive performance midweek


----------



## ILLALLU

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Typical Jekyll/Hyde stuff from Newcastle. Terrible 1st half, brilliant 2nd half.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I know Fellaini was bad early on but Christ it seems Moyes has already lost faith in him. I would have liked to see him next to someone more mobile on Carrick. Huge task for Cleverley and Jones as the two midfielders, yes they looked good at home in midweek, but this will be a different challenge, Fulham's team looks very attacking too.

Not happy with Evans starting. He was terrible last week.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Jones and Cleverley gonna get overrun by Fulham's midfield, which will give them false hope before they comes to Anfield next week. :brodgers


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

REMY. GOING IN DRY.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

WTF Chelsea?:lol

Negredo to score & City to win looking like the bet today. Maybe Aguero the safer bet though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Irish Jet said:


> I know Fellaini was bad early on but Christ it seems Moyes has already lost faith in him. I would have liked to see him next to someone more mobile on Carrick. Huge task for Cleverley and Jones as the two midfielders, yes they looked good at home in midweek, but this will be a different challenge, Fulham's team looks very attacking too.
> 
> Not happy with Evans starting. He was terrible last week.


You can't blame Moyes, it's not like he knew Fellaini too well before signing him for you. :moyes2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Remy to be in prison by the time we play Newcastle plz.


----------



## MOX

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

not going gay on everyone here, but didn't Terry used to be proper buff? I thought he was a muscly fucker but he's got that classic English thing of being flabby and skinny at the same time going on now

he's not going to nail many more of his teammate's wives if he stays in that shape


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Oh Obertan:


----------



## Curry

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That was ridiculously poor. No one could pick a pass to save their lives, crossing was abysmal aside from one Mata corner and no drive at the Newcastle defence. Wasn't even surprising by the time the first goal came.

On another subject though; Gabriel Obertan may be the worst footballer I've ever witnessed.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Playing for second place for at least a few hours. Don't stuff up against Stoke please


----------



## MOX

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Subbing Mata off first is getting really boring and old now.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLACCIOOOOOOOOOOO

GOL DE REMY

GOL DE GOUFFRAN

WE CHAMPIONS NOW

JOEL

JOEL CAN YOU HEAR ME

YOUR BOYS TOOK ONE HELL OF A BEATING

ONE HELL OF A BEATING


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Well Eto'o has been awful for Chelsea, I shouldn't say I'm surprised with their tendency to ruin strikers. It's just depressing THE PREDATOR has no killer instinct.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Omfg bull shit wind, stoke keeper scores


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Gods against us I swear


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Moyes to drop them points unk


























and then drop the club to the Championship :moyes2


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Writing this game off, conceding like that says it is not our day


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:moyes2


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Duncan Alexander ‏@oilysailor 2m
It’s November and Begovic is Stoke’s joint top-scorer in the PL this season.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Wow. Fulham are genuinely shit.


----------



## ILLALLU

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Holy shit Fulham getting crushed by WOAT United. Called them going down a few weeks ago in the chatbox. We wizard status soon.










Dat Remy. Breaking hearts and hymens since 2011.


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Top of the table :jose 

What an awful second half that was. Not that the first half was great either. Newcastle deserved their win because of that impressive second half performance. We had our chances in the first half but couldn't make good use of it. We weren't even running at their defence until they got the first goal. Pretty poor display. Should have capitalised on their poor first half and nicked in a goal at least. Things would have changed.

It's November though, as expected, we drop points. I read we've only won 6 from our last 21 matches in November earlier today. It's now 6 out of 22. :terry1


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Us against the wind right now. It better not die down second half


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Abk™ said:


> It's November though, as expected, we drop points. I read we've only won 6 from our last 21 matches in November earlier today. It's now 6 out of 22. :terry1


Knew Chelsea have had a bad recent record in November but fuck that is pretty damn awful.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Arsenal november record is worse, atleast you guys win some games.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Wow, Fulham is fucking awful.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yes jay-roddd, Ward Prowse best crosser in the prem. He intentionally gives the cross height, holds up perfectly for jay-rod to run on to it and header home


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Mannone on :jose


Also back to WOATing after the derby. Not really shocked when we're starting FUCKING BARDSLEY AND CUELLAR FUCK THEY'RE SO FUCKING SHITE WHY CAN'T WE PLAY CELUSKA AND BROWN/ROBERGE/DIAKITE YOU CUNTS.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Jol or Hughton sacked first?

Pity :kean's been snapped up by some club in Brunei.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Southampton just tied it. Probably going to go back home with the three points. Oh, well, at least we're crushing Norwich.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Cattermole red card? Surely not.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Of course his first card of the season is a red. He's been terrific since he's came back too.


Good thing I was smart enough not to have faith after the win last week.


----------



## AEA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Can't even measure whether United have been good or is it just Fulham being absolutely shite!


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Liverpool/Arsenal Match Day Program :mark: 



Spoiler: ...













:bosh


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Negredo at evens to score & City win's looking even more generous now.:lmao

Oh Sunderland, down to 9!fpalm


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Deplorable tackle from Dossena. Not even surprised at how shit we are.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Berahino scores again! I was so close to picking him as my 3rd striker in Fantasy Football last night. Instead I chose Altidore, who has absolutely no chance of scoring no they're down to 9 men. Couldn't make it up. enaldo


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

if we start to actually try we could definitely end up with 7 or 8. norwich do not care. at all.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Sunderland to get the game abandoned Fifa 98 style plz.

Great half, so refreshing after enduring some pitiful displays this season. Jones looks absolutely fantastic in midfield, he's looked fantastic everywhere bar RB this season to be fair. Still not convinced it's his long term position but damn he's looked good given the chance this year. I really think people should appreciate now just how much Carrick hasn't performing this year, everyone else seemed to get blamed but we haven't missed him at all today and I'm not surprised. We look more mobile and physical all over the park.

Adnan is insanely talented. His touch and passing are sublime, watching him develop is going to be a treat. The trio of Adnan, RVP and Rooney have been far too much for them. I wouldn't even say they've been at their best, but they're playing some great stuff. We've kind of coasted since the 3rd.

Very solid all around. No negatives at all. Hopefully we can get a few more and finally get a really drubbing to our name this season in the league.


----------



## MOX

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Irish Jet said:


> Sunderland to get the game abandoned Fifa 98 style plz.


Used to do that to my mates who were thrashing me on Fifa 99. Was it Pro Evo that when you got 5 sent off you just stopped getting cards? That was pretty awesome too.

Fulham are legit awful, but United are looking tasty going forward. Some great linesperson calls for the goals.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I think Liverpool will win today.

:banderas 

Arsenal collapse to continue.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

how did Chelsea lose?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What's with all the subs moyes?


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Aguero doing it big for my fantasy team with three assists, though. Glad I made him captain for this week.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Mikey Damage said:


> how did Chelsea lose?


By playing shit.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Mikey Damage said:


> how did Chelsea lose?


We scored more goals than they did.

#AlanShearerPunditry


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Mikey Damage said:


> how did Chelsea lose?


Newcastle scored. Chelsea didn't.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Norwich quite shocking away from home but even united conceded 4 at city :moyes2


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Selling YAYA was probably one of the worst decisions we ever made.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Worse than buying Hleb?:brodgers


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Redd Foxx said:


> Worse than buying Hleb?:brodgers


Of course not, the objective of that transfer, to piss off Arsenal fans, was accomplished.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Either Jon Flanagan is starting or it's too late and I'm starting to hallucinate. I really hope it's the second of the two.


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



EGame said:


> Selling YAYA was probably one of the worst decisions we ever made.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

But YAYA can play any position on the pitch. I think the only positions he has yet to play at are fullback and keeper. 

And he's GOAT at all of them.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

How long before the odds for the next Norwich manager are put up?

Tony Pulis me thinks.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> if we start to actually try we could definitely end up with 7 or 8. norwich do not care. at all.


Called it Kiz.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

That win will do nicely!

Arsenal/Liverpool draw please.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

So it's solved, Joe Hart was the weak link.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Load of crap. Another stonewall penalty not given and points dropped. Shawcross hand balled, makes the one spurs got look like nothing


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

11 goals conceded in a week, not fuckern good enough. Mind you, the writing as been on the wall as far back as March.







OUT!



Nige™;25895297 said:


> How long before the odds for the next Norwich manager are put up?
> 
> Tony Pulis me thinks.


Fuck that, fuck that right up the arse (unless it's a shirt term deal).


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Riether should have been sent off there, kicking januzaj and then stamping on his ankle.



The subs killed the game really, although they were probably needed due to injuries. Kagawa very quiet.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Ian Holloway's available Andre.


So a 2-0 WBA victory. Not classic by any means, but if Long, Brunt and Morrison fuck off for the next game I'll be a happy man.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

first time since 2002 we didn't have an english player in the starting 11 and we broke records. biggest prem win, first time we've scored 7 goals since 1968 in a top flight game. other ones too probably. it was a rampage while in 2nd gear at most. norwich was astoundingly bad. worst performance since blackburn a couple of years back vs utd i think it was. no effort, no one cared, and we obviously took advantage. yaya, dinho, nasri, silva, kun just dancing around traffic cones. defence was solid but rarely threatened, biggest threat was demi's passing, his defending when needed was good though.










just way too easy. hughton needs to be sacked.


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Zola or DiMatteo btw please McNally. Bielsa in my wildest dreams.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

9 men and we had the better chances in the half. Still stupid by Cattermole and especially Dossena. Cattermoles probably wasn't a yellow if he wasn't cattermole. Considering Robbie Brady did the same in the second half and got a yellow. City next in the league, Soton in midweek too. Welp.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Shepard said:


> 9 men and we had the better chances in the half. Still stupid by Cattermole and especially Dossena. Cattermoles probably wasn't a yellow if he wasn't cattermole. Considering Robbie Brady did the same in the second half and got a yellow. City next in the league, Soton in midweek too. Welp.


Don't worry bout us, we will make like 9-10 changes. Surely you can beat our second stringers.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



R.Scorpio said:


> Don't worry bout us, we will make like 9-10 changes. Surely you can beat our second stringers.


:jt


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



R.Scorpio said:


> Don't worry bout us, we will make like 9-10 changes. Surely you can beat our second stringers.


You'd be surprised.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Did well to take advantage of a horrific Fulham defence at the start but then we stopped trying 2nd half and stupidly let them back in the game. Fortunate goal for them but another game without a clean sheet.*


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Kiz said:


> first time since 2002 we didn't have an english player in the starting 11 and we broke records. biggest prem win, first time we've scored 7 goals since 1968 in a top flight game. other ones too probably. it was a rampage while in 2nd gear at most. norwich was astoundingly bad. worst performance since blackburn a couple of years back vs utd i think it was. no effort, no one cared, and we obviously took advantage. yaya, dinho, nasri, silva, kun just dancing around traffic cones. defence was solid but rarely threatened, biggest threat was demi's passing, his defending when needed was good though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just way too easy. hughton needs to be sacked.


that should've happened years ago With the all the Money you spent. Arsenal did it like 5 times last season:wenger


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Adrien Mercer said:


> Zola or DiMatteo btw please McNally. Bielsa in my wildest dreams.


Di Matteo from champions league winning Chelsea to......Norwich:side: 

Sounds weird as fuck


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










Credit to the support that went down for sitting through our shite. Shame 45 minute performances don't mean much otherwise we'd probably be higher up the table.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

It wasn't di matteo it was :terry who was running Things:brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Moyes confirmed all three changes were down to injury, Rafael's ankle, Cleverley had double vision, and Evans' back. Unfortunate as that really broke up the flow


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:Lol @ RAWK, going crazy over flanagan they'd already giving up:lmao


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> Di Matteo from champions league winning Chelsea to......Norwich:side:
> 
> Sounds weird as fuck


It's a great job for a good manager tbh. No debt, strong financial backing, packed crowds every week with terrific away support, some good young players, an fa youth cup winning side. As a club we have good potential, but Hughton is holding us back.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Redd Foxx said:


> :Lol @ RAWK, going crazy over flanagan they'd already giving up:lmao


Can you blame them? It's flanno up againt Ozil, Santi & Giroud. 



Adrien Mercer said:


> It's a great job for a good manager tbh. No debt, strong financial backing, packed crowds every week with terrific away support, some good young players, an fa youth cup winning side. As a club we have good potential, but Hughton is holding us back.


Oh i'm not disagreeing, frankly the Chelsea job wasn't even supposed to be his long term, Roman just got his hand forced after the champo league win. DiMatteo would be a perfect signing for a team like Norwich to give them good stability. Dude has a wealth of experience and at best can make them a solid midtable team.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

id like to see zola in the premier league

hopefully he manages to get watford promoted this season


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Zola had one good season with West Ham (9th) and one bad season with them (17th) after they started selling their better players, but ultimately they played good footy and never went down under him. He has experience of this level and is someone who I believe would instability have the player's respect due to his exploits as a player. At least with us he would be able to build a squad rather than have it dismantled.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Rodgers going all continental with a back three. That's actually a great idea given we don't really have any true wingers on the field.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

surely the FA have to take retrospective action on Riether for this


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

cazorlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> surely the FA have to take retrospective action on Riether for this



Fucking german :bigron

Afroman should have stuck a nut on him :moyes2


Good win today, i expected more goals after the way we started.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Breton Rogers needs to bring on that Coutinho kid, Pool getting dominated in mid.


----------



## ABK

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> surely the FA have to take retrospective action on Riether for this


That's the most atrocious thing I've seen on a football field in a long time. Looks like he kicked him before the stamp as well.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



united_07 said:


> surely the FA have to take retrospective action on Riether for this


THAT HARD TACKLING 

No seriously that is awful. worth at least a few games suspension.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:lmao @ Henderson, why does he run like a bitch?:lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Yanoozay rustling them jimmies.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Begovic just became joint stoke top scorer today :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Potato Toure


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

aah giroud damn you, you beautiful bastard.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



TNA_WWE said:


> Yanoozay rustling them jimmies.


the best do...







Januzaj is a special player, brilliant work from him late on when we were hanging on in our own box, and he took the ball the length of the pitch, holding off defenders, and won a corner from it


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

RAMSEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLL


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

This......Fucking...........Game


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:brodgers


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*












DwayneAustin said:


> "Gonna go in dry on Arsenal with this at the weekend, sí?" :suarez1
> 
> "Gettin yo cock out again, Luis, that's the third time since training started, you so crazay" :sturridge






DwayneAustin said:


> Oh man, I am beyond hyped for tomorrow :mark: :mark: :mark:





DwayneAustin said:


> If by some miracle he doesn't make the game, who is gonna protect the Arsenal back four from Suarez and/or Coutinho with no Flamini around? :brodgers





DwayneAustin said:


> More incoming records to be broken. Dat what he do. :sturridge




:banderas


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Atleast he's optimistic unlike next week when every united fan picks us to lose or at the most draw.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I blame Dwayne for Liverpool losing. He jinxed it


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

gerrard:banderas should retire:brodgers


----------



## Andre

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



CGS said:


> If you were as smart as me Andre you would understand that my post insinuated that they will lose on Saturday :brodgers.
> 
> See my brain is just on another level to all you guys :brodgers


:hayden3

If Liverpool have a Cena style come back you can all thank me for that now :kenny


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Come on you pricks get me a goal for my prediction.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

I just KNEW you was gonna show up with that post Andre. Fuck sake :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

The midfield is awful without Henderson. Lucas/Gerrard simply doesn't work as a two. It hasn't worked all season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Arsenal are 5 points clear at the top in November


----------



## punx06

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

SAS: Mission Failed


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

What a waste of 2 hours of my life.

Midfield was atrocious all game


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Aaron Ramsey kicks footballs into goals.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Liverpool fans coming to terms with their inevitable fate.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

'king hell. Liverpool lose one big game and it's like a funeral in the chatbox.


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Oh boy. 

What a useless gang of bastards. Gerrard just does nothing all game. Legs are gone. Never coming back. RIP.

Nobody bothered to track Cazorla. Good decision there, and the rebound off the post falls right into his path, of course. Then Chesney's clearance off Sturridge goes right back into Chesney's hands. WOAT luck, but we still didn't deserve anything from the game.

Flanagan, Moses and Cissokho can all leave anytime they want. PLZ GO.

Also, it amazes me how few of the players in the league know the rule about putting the ball out of play, you wait until the referee says so. I nearly had a brain aneurysm watching that fucking bellend Sagna complaining about it. It's probably one little paragraph in the rule book which he has neglected to read, but there's no doubt in my mind that he has read the manual on 'How to be an Unrelenting Cunt with a Massive Forehead' cover to cover.

WOATS.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



> RAWK! SAS? More like ASS. Nah but seriously... our midfield is shit and Gerrard needs to fuck off. I don't care how many he scored in 2009, he is utter wank and a disgrace to captain LFC.
> Knee jerking, right? No, check your heads. You know it's true



:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:banderas


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> *Flanagan*, Moses and Cissokho can all leave anytime they want. PLZ GO.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

oh my


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



haribo said:


> :banderas





Gambit said:


> I blame Dwayne for Liverpool losing. He jinxed it


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Not sure what was happening in the first half with the lack of covering defenders, looked like a couple of players had forgotten their defensive roles.

Better team shape second half but then there were some rank individual performances after the break.

:kolo2



Hank Scorpio said:


> What a waste of 2 hours of my life.
> 
> Midfield was atrocious all game


We won the consistency. Coutinho and Henderson weren't great, but Lucas and Gerrard were especially bad at times today. We're fantastic at passing to the player with his back to goal under intense pressure.



CGS said:


> Arsenal are 5 points clear at the top in *November*












W-w...Wenger out. :jose


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*"THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD"

get those women parts outta here.*


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Don't tell me that's his girlfriend:mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*



Seabs said:


> *"THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD"
> 
> get those women parts outta here.*


Embrace it Seabs


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

*Disgusting.


















































































:moyes1*


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## DA

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

:yum:



Redd Foxx said:


> Don't tell me that's his girlfriend:mark:


LMAO


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

Good lord City fucked the shit out of Norwich. It was expected to win but that was just brutal man.

Great job by us to stay on top. As long as Chelsea and City keep their distance, I honestly think we are winning the title this year.

Ramsey is GOAT


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*










Can we not just post pics of GOAT Flanagan all night instead of discussing football :side:


----------



## Hamada

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

No.

I thought the lack of strength in midfield from Liverpool tonight was terri... oh fuck it.


----------



## seabs

*Re: THE SEXY MEN OF FOOTBALL THREAD FEATURING GIROUD'S IRRESISTABLE SEXY ASSSSSSSSSSS*

_*I'll allow it.*_


----------



## CGS

:hb


----------



## DA

Spoiler: pic












"*I'm ganna kick yer fackin' heads in down't Rovers*"


----------



## Hamada




----------



## Liam Miller




----------



## Hamada




----------



## CGS




----------



## Hamada




----------



## danny_boy

There still boobs to me dammit


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

The sooner rodgers abandons the fucking 3-5-2 piece of shit formation the sooner DA and CGS will be happy. carry on with the pics.


----------



## Redd Foxx

the title tho:clap


----------



## Hamada




----------



## CGS

danny_boy said:


> There still boobs to me dammit


:jones










:jt


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Black Jesus

Thanks for the wank material guys. I will be visiting this thread later today when I feel the mood.


----------



## Liam Miller

Like A Boss said:


> Thanks for the wank material guys. I will be visiting this thread later today when I feel the mood.


You're welcome.


Spoiler: pic


----------



## Baxter

Spoiler: OHMYLORDSHESTOPLESS















Just keeping it classy like.


----------



## Hamada




----------



## danny_boy




----------



## CGS

Like A Boss said:


> Thanks for the wank material guys. I will be visiting this thread later today when I feel the mood.


Much obliged


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## CGS




----------



## Hamada




----------



## EGame

Well there goes my no fap.


----------



## CGS




----------



## Hamada




----------



## EGame

CGS said:


>


But who was ass?


----------



## CGS

EGame said:


> But who was ass?


Surprisingly some people like it like that :draper2


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Hamada




----------



## DA

LMAO 50 guests.


----------



## Liam Miller

:lmao pervy bastards.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## seabs

*b00bies make the boys soccer fans :curry2

All these lurkers straight off the new thread title are hilarious.*


----------



## CGS

Enjoy you pervs :moyes2


----------



## Hamada




----------



## Andre

Fuck off all of you pervy lurkers and guests. The only person that should be allowed to masturbate today is me, a 7-0 cry wank at that :jose


----------



## danny_boy

And now onto my 2'nd box of Kleenex :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

Spoiler: pic















:moyes2


----------



## Hamada

Adrien Mercer said:


> Fuck off all of you pervy lurkers and guests. The only person that should be allowed to masturbate today is me, a 7-0 cry wank at that :jose


This is why we're doing it :HHH2


----------



## Baxter

*Thank the lord for attractive young females with questionable morals.*


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## CGS




----------



## Rush

This thread has lost its so(u)l


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Joel

God bless you, Rush.


----------



## Hamada




----------



## CGS

Was wondering when the aussies would wake up :lmao

Oh and 










:moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller




----------



## Hamada




----------



## DA

Now that this thread has caught your attention, if any of you guests would like to hear more of my views and thoughts on the game of football, do not be shy to keep returning to this thread. Perhaps you could even join the forum and ask me questions from time to time. I would be more than willing to oblige.

Your pal,

DwayneAustin


----------



## Redd Foxx

All this women and no Barbara Palvin:fpalm


----------



## Joel

We need to gay this thread up again.










So fab.


----------



## Rush

CGS said:


> Was wondering when the aussies would wake up :lmao


been awake for hours. got in at 1am, slept for 3 and half hours, woke up for the Pool game and they broke my heart with their shit performance :side:


----------



## Green Light

:yum:


----------



## Shepard

are we trying to scare alex away?


also


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> been awake for hours. got in at 1am, slept for 3 and half hours, woke up for the Pool game and they broke my heart with their shit performance :side:


I know that feel Rush. I know that feel


----------



## Joel

Stunnnnnnnnnning.


----------



## Hamada

KEEGAN, DOE :moyes1


----------



## CGS

DwayneAustin said:


> Now that this thread has caught your attention, if any of you guests would like to hear more of my views and thoughts on the game of football, do not be shy to keep returning to this thread. Perhaps you could even join the forum and ask me questions from time to time. I would be more than willing to oblige.
> 
> Your pal,
> 
> DwayneAustin


DA doing the mod's job I see. 

GET ON YOUR GAME JOEL 










Pic doesn't do GOAT Keegan justice tbh Hamada










:jt


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Green Light

bama4


----------



## Joel

Hamada said:


> KEEGAN, DOE :moyes1


:moyes1


----------



## DA

SOME DAT BORINI.

You can ignore the other person in the pic.


----------



## Andre

DwayneAustin said:


> Now that this thread has caught your attention, if any of you guests would like to hear more of my views and thoughts on the game of football, do not be shy to keep returning to this thread. Perhaps you could even join the forum and ask me questions from time to time. I would be more than willing to oblige.
> 
> Your pal,
> 
> DwayneAustin


If this had occurred a couple of weeks ago they might have been persuaded to stay, but DwayneAustin is back to being mediocre now :bigron


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Hamada

Joel said:


> :moyes1


REGAN, DOE :moyes1


----------



## Green Light

GOOD LORD :wilkins


----------



## Liam Miller

^WOAT Tat










DAT chest hair.


----------



## Goku

SO MANY CONFLICTING EMOTIONS


----------



## Redd Foxx

[USER]  GIFSoup[/USER]


:clap


----------



## DA

Adrien Mercer said:


> If this had occurred a couple of weeks ago they might have been persuaded to stay, but DwayneAustin is back to being mediocre now :bigron


I doubt my thoughts on Chris Hughton's tactics and the hardships of Norwich City would have kept them around for long. :bigron


----------



## reDREDD

something for everyone


----------



## CGS

Kelly Brook tbh


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Hamada




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Joel




----------



## Liam Miller

My body is ready :banderas


----------



## Black Jesus

GOATze's boner :ksi2


----------



## DA

LOL at the WOW Section Mod out-GOATing the Sports Mod in the Sports Mod's own section.

:banderas

EDIT: EVEN FLOW DOESN'T MOD THAT SECTION NOW THAT I'VE CHECKED :banderas


----------



## Hamada




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## CGS




----------



## Shepard

DwayneAustin said:


> LOL at the WOW Section Mod out-GOATing the Sports Mod in the Sports Mod's own section.
> 
> :banderas



Media mod.


:banderas


----------



## EGame

Antonella doe.


----------



## DA

Shepard said:


> Media mod.
> 
> 
> :banderas


Already edited :banderas

Not looking forward to Joel laughing at me though :banderas

Mrs Messi doe :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Hamada

71 guests :kobe


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## CGS




----------



## Black Jesus

HEY ALL 71 GUESTS JERKING OFF, HERE IS A FAT GIRL TO KILL YOUR BONER 










HAHA


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## CGS

]

76 Guests :lmao


----------



## DA

HF Women Of Football Thread>>>>The last few pages


----------



## CGS

HF is dead DA. Get over it already.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## CamillePunk

this thread is making me cry 

but not from my eyes


----------



## DA

CGS said:


> HF is dead DA. Get over it already.




Gonna make sure Hams sees this.


----------



## Hamada




----------



## Daiko

Thread is fucking beautiful. 

:datass Sol.


----------



## Hamada

DwayneAustin said:


> Gonna make sure Hams sees this.


Far too many feels.


----------



## Liam Miller

Hamada said:


>


----------



## CGS

DwayneAustin said:


> Gonna make sure Hams sees this.


There there buddy. Here buddy take this for all them feels


----------



## reDREDD




----------



## DA




----------



## Hamada

Confliction :jose Dat Liverpool shirt.


----------



## Daiko




----------



## CGS




----------



## DA




----------



## Hamada

CGS said:


> There there buddy. Here buddy take this for all them feels


Can I reciprocate the feels?


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## CGS

Hamada said:


> Can I reciprocate the feels?


Yes you can :datass


----------



## ABK

DwayneAustin said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> What a useless gang of bastards. Gerrard just does nothing all game. Legs are gone. Never coming back. RIP.
> 
> Nobody bothered to track Cazorla. Good decision there, and the rebound off the post falls right into his path, of course. Then Chesney's clearance off Sturridge goes right back into Chesney's hands. WOAT luck, but we still didn't deserve anything from the game.
> 
> Flanagan, Moses and Cissokho can all leave anytime they want. PLZ GO.
> 
> Also, it amazes me how few of the players in the league know the rule about putting the ball out of play, you wait until the referee says so. I nearly had a brain aneurysm watching that fucking bellend Sagna complaining about it. It's probably one little paragraph in the rule book which he has neglected to read, but there's no doubt in my mind that he has read the manual on 'How to be an Unrelenting Cunt with a Massive Forehead' cover to cover.
> 
> WOATS.












We lost 2-0 today as well, bro... against fucking Newcastle. No offense to their fans.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Liam Miller

Even Flow, Hamada and CGS are Goating.


----------



## Brickhouse

Can anyone name a time a young player had a 10-15 game stretch like Ramsey has had in terms of similar quality in finishing, playmaking and tackling and it did NOT announce the birth of a starman? With the exception of injury cases, of course.


----------



## Hamada

CGS said:


> Yes you can :datass


OK.


----------



## Liam Miller

GTFO with that football talk :torres


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## DA

Mrs. Totti :yum:


----------



## Hamada

TNA_WWE said:


> Even Flow, Hamada and CGS are Goating.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## CGS

Gonna ignore Brickhouse tbh. too much GOAT going on


----------



## Hamada




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## CGS




----------



## danny_boy




----------



## Hamada




----------



## Even Flow

CGS said:


>


Charlotte Jackson :mark:


----------



## Hamada




----------



## CGS

Even flow knows the deal :saul


----------



## Hamada




----------



## Liam Miller

^The last bond chick?


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## ABK

ReDREDD said:


> something for everyone


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Damn, this thread :terry1

CGS and Even Flow especially :datass


----------



## Hamada

TNA_WWE said:


> ^The last bond chick?


Yup. Berenice Marlohe.










:ass so much :ass


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## CGS

Jorgie porter :datass


----------



## Liam Miller




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Nige™




----------



## ABK

Ran out of :rep :ass


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Redd Foxx

]


:rep


----------



## Liam Miller




----------



## haribo

> (male ass no longer welcome)


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## CGS

TNA_WWE said:


>


:moyes1


----------



## Hamada




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Redd Foxx

Haribo:banderas


----------



## Liam Miller




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Hamada

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*


----------



## Hamada

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



TNA_WWE said:


>


Nina Dobrev :mark:


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*










MEOW!!!


----------



## TheJack

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Stop it now!!!! Get back to footb...


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Saved the best for last


----------



## DA

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Reported


----------



## Hamada

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*


----------



## EGame

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Enjoy your ban redd foxx. 

All the best, 

E.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Banned for what?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*


----------



## CGS

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*


----------



## Joel

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Let's get this thread back on track now.

Oh wait... Football is a fucking CUNT that kicks you in the BALLS when you least expect it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Them tackles from dossena and cattermole were shocking.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

3 points behind Chelsea :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Hull unbeaten at home :wilkins


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



TNA_WWE said:


> Hull unbeaten at home :wilkins


Impressive but they've only played Norwich, Cardiff, West Ham, Villa & Sunderland at home.


----------



## Curry

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

I was gone for one evening...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



I Curry I said:


> I was gone for one evening...


Have fun looking back on tonights GOAT posting.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



TNA_WWE said:


> Have fun looking back on tonights GOAT posting.












u have a fun night I Curry I


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Alright, so this is officially the best thread on this website by far.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

late but










hottest property in english football


----------



## Hamada

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Kiz said:


> late but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hottest property in english football


----------



## TAR

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Fucking hell the wank station is going to cop a flogging tonight.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*













Giggs:banderas


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*









The boy Wonder got scared:lmao


----------



## wabak

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Sagna calmed down as soon as he saw the teeth.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

There are days in my life. I wonder what the point is. Do I waste my life drinking Desperado and Jameson whiskey while eating chicken nuggets from a McDonald's drive-thru? That is a legitimate question. I ask it in all sincerity and prosperity as if that sentence made even three quarters of a lick of sense. Do the four tubs of barbecue sauce make me feel any better? No. They do not. For I do not like barbecue sauce, thus they go wasted. Like a Philippe Coutinho through ball. But there is a silver lining. There is a vagina-coated safety net created for this very event.

And this very safety net...is Kolo Toure. Kolo is probably a psychopath, but he clearly still loves the Arsenal.

If man is to be what the all mighty Jesus Christ envisioned, then Kolo Toure is that vision. Except the opposite. Did Jesus Christ ever touch the ball on his own 18 yard line and proceed to punt it out for a throw in? Next to his own corner flag? Not that I remember.

A young warrior emerges from the rubble that is a Ryan Shawcross falcon kick. He emerges a broken man, confidence worse than a Jordan Henderson strike on goal. He struggles. He's given more stick than Steven Gerrard if Steven Gerrard was a Labrador. Yet through perseverance and some form of Welsh super soldier serum he becomes the greatest player of this or any other generation. 

They said Lucas would stop him. They said Gerrard would stop him. They said Sakho would stop him.

They all tried.

They all failed.

For he scores when he wants.

















Good god almighty, he scores when he wants.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

I love how Kolo was all cocky, talking about how big mistake it was for Arsenal selling him:lol


----------



## DA

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Redd Foxx said:


> The boy Wonder got scared:lmao


:kobe

Probably didn't want to go forehead to forehead with him in case it was contagious tbh.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

FWIW I wanted Sagna prison rape the shit out of him, you know, just because, but Liverpool were entirely justified in not putting the ball out. If it was one if the guys that was supposed to be a Liverpool defender on the deck and we were 2-0 down, what are the chances Sagna or any other Arsenal player would've put the ball out of play? Slim at best.

Still, Sagna would literally eat Coutinho and Coutinho slept with one eye open last night for sure. Sagna is the boogeyman, and we should give him a new contract already.


----------



## Andre

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/newcastle-transfer-news-joe-kinnear-2670971

JOE. FUCKERN. KINNEAR :banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Dammit I missed out when you bunch of degenerates began exchanging pictures of girls we could never dream of copping off with.











^ hope this wasn't already posted. :curry2


----------



## Nige™

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

That Kinnear/Ferguson thing's old news. It was reported a while ago. Well done The Mirror!


----------



## united_07

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Hernandez has just retweeted this article

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...d-over-future-by-carlos-vela-of-real-sociedad


tbh I dont think will ever be regular starter, so it probably in his best interests to move if he wants to get regular games


----------



## seabs

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

*Van Persie's 30 now. How many more seasons does he have at the top? Plus he's surely due an injury lay off soon right? He'll get his chances assuming Moyes doesn't cop out and move Rooney forward over him. I guess at 25 it's a tad unreasonable to keep asking him to bide his time. I always feel like we need a plan B with him though. Do think we should be starting him for the easier games like Palace at home to keep him happy and getting games though.*


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Hang on, the Wales derby is the 4pm kick off? The fans are going to be steaming! Its got carnage written all over it.


----------



## Humph

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

All those posts last night came around because of one man


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Tottenham Whole gameplan this season is getting penalty:fpalm


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

The Everton fans do annoy me, so whiny.


----------



## CGS

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Soooo Sandro slips and the balls hits his hand.........And that can be considered a handball? What?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



CGS said:


> Soooo Sandro slips and the balls hits his hand.........And that can be considered a handball? What?


It's a tough decision to make in that incident. I know it wasn't intentional but the ball might have gone through to an Everton player. Tough one.

The match has been quite entertaining considering there's been no goals scored. Tottenham have looked quite fluid in their passing game and have looked threatening but haven't had a clear cut chance. Vertonghen has been bossing it. They've been the much better side but Everton do look dangerous on the counter attack.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



ArnoldTricky said:


> The Everton fans do annoy me, so whiny.


Don't say that man! You'll have some of them pulling up posts from months ago to try and prove some stupid point despite it being relevant at the time you made it.

Anyone who has the time or feels like they need to go back a bit to try and prove a point clearly has some sorting out to do with their lives.


----------



## CGS

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Destiny said:


> It's a tough decision to make in that incident. I know it wasn't intentional but the ball might have gone through to an Everton player. Tough one.
> .


Don't really see how it can be a tough call at all. Had the ball traveled from a further distance sure, but when you consider the distance between the two players and the fact that the ball had already been passed when Sandro did slip what on earth was he supposed to do?


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*










THAT'S PENALTY MOTHERFUCKER!!!!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



CGS said:


> Don't really see how it can be a tough call at all. Had the ball traveled from a further distance sure, but when you consider the distance between the two players and the fact that the ball had already been passed when Sandro did slip what on earth was he supposed to do?


I never said Sandro had any intention of putting hand/arm to ball as he had slipped over. What if that was in the box and the ball was definitely going in for goal and Sandro stopped the ball from going in by slipping and stopping the ball with his arm unintentionally?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Hopefully Soldado gets a ban for that.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Then no more penalty goal's


----------



## seabs

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

*Spurs are so unbelievably boring to watch this season. Sound at the back and no idea how to create chances for Soldado going forward. I feel so bad for Soldado every time I see them play. He just gets no service at all. Can't believe people thought they did a good job replacing Bale. So easy to defend against when they play like a team void of any creative spark going forward. Lloris playing John Cena was amusing at least.*


----------



## DA

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

I miss the Spurs of the BerbaKeane era. Loved watching that team.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

It's funny how in years gone by we were always a good attacking side yet conceded a fair few goals. Now we're very good at the back but frankly shit going forward. I think we will improve at least a bit once everything gels together but it'll have to be a massive improvement to make any significant impact in the league this season. Poor Soldado thrives on service but we're not giving him any. Eriksen will probably be back into the starting line up soon though so that may help. Giving Lamela a shot on the left hand side might be worth a punt too, just to hopefully give Soldado some service. Siggy isn't creative and Lennon is poor on the left. At least Vertonghen is GOAT.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*









Someoene needs to put JR commentary over this


----------



## EGame

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

I don't think there is a manager out there who plays more bland boring football than :avb


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Shelvey is the essence of Cunt.

Interesting match so far, Swansea playing like the home team with Cardiff sitting back most of the time. Williams with them through balls 8*D

I do not understand the reasoning putting Odemwingie up front, he doesn't hold the ball up that well, would have much rather seen a more mobile Campbell instead.

Odemwingie to score the winner now i've said he's shit


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

his mentor Mourinho:brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

kagawa to dortmund and de bruyne to leverkusen in jan are being run by german media. hardly a surprise, they've been running the kagawa story since the day after he signed for utd.


----------



## DA

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Good.

Kagawa and Sahin can sit next to each other on the bus and share tales of their journeys towards flopness.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Maybe we can then get a top class cm, kagawa is wasted on the left in our system and its clear he isn't gonna get in over Rooney.


----------



## EGame

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Predicting in 2 years that we see Lewandowski make is return to Dortmund.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Another shit super Sunday, hopefully this game improves 2nd half.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Yeah Cardiff loving the 7-3-0 formation today.


----------



## united_07

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

unlucky for Kagawa, but Januzaj has come in and in only a few games has impressed more than kagawa has. If he is going attention has to turn to another central midfielder.


----------



## DA

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Can't wait until I become Head of the Premierleague and order shit games like this to be played at 5am.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



DwayneAustin said:


> Can't wait until I become Head of the Premierleague and order shit games like this to be played at 5am.


Ban spurs or avb while you're at it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Yeah put us in the Scottish league or something, then we can squeeze past Kilmarnock with a dodgy penalty before losing 0-3 at home to Motherwell.


----------



## ABK

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Kiz said:


> kagawa to dortmund and de bruyne to leverkusen in jan are being run by german media. hardly a surprise, they've been running the kagawa story since the day after he signed for utd.


Would love to see KDB go on loan in January. Guy lacks game time drastically at Chelsea. A loan would do him a world of good.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah put us in the Scottish league or something, then we can squeeze past Kilmarnock with a dodgy penalty before losing 0-3 at home to Motherwell.


:lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Abk™ said:


> Would love to see KDB go on loan in January. Guy lacks game time drastically at Chelsea. A loan would do him a world of good.


it wouldn't be on loan.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

On another note this has been a shit weekend for me in the prediction game but always hope cgs fucks up the points and gives me an extra few.


----------



## Joel

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



DwayneAustin said:


> Good.
> 
> Kagawa and Sahin can sit next to each other on the bus and share tales of their journeys towards flopness.


They can also share tales of how they still managed to rejoin a superior team to the ones they left for :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Woat derby, not even a card yet.


----------



## Joel

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Abk™;25929961 said:


> Would love to see KDB go on loan in January. Guy lacks game time drastically at Chelsea. A loan would do him a world of good.


How would a loan help? He was on loan last season, impressed like hell, won young player of the year. If he isn't breaking in now, he isn't going to at all. Mourinho just has his favourites.


----------



## DA

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Joel said:


> They can also share tales of how they still managed to rejoin a superior team to the ones they left for :banderas


I agree with you that Dortmund are superior to both United and Madrid. :banderas


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Would love to punch Bellamy.

As much as a heel Suarez.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

So one thing that is for certain. Alan Shearer won't decide on whether Arsenal can win the league until at least 38 games have been played. Awful punditry, last week it was "they need to play the big boys" this week it was "they need to play last season's big 3". What's next? They need to have played everyone home and away?


----------



## CGS

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



TNA_WWE said:


> On another note this has been a shit weekend for me in the prediction game but always hope cgs fucks up the points and gives me an extra few.


Not before I fuck up my own score and give myself extra points first.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Redd Foxx said:


> So one thing that is for certain. Alan Shearer won't decide on whether Arsenal can win the league until at least 38 games have been played. Awful punditry, last week it was "they need to play the big boys" this week it was "they need to play last season's big 3". What's next? They need to have played everyone home and away?


He kind of has a point. Arsenal have done very well so far but they've not been tested properly yet against the teams likely to challenge for the title. I don't think anyone believes Spurs or Liverpool will win the title. It'll be the games against City, Chelsea & United that'll tell everyone where Arsenal are and decide who wins the title, and you've had Spurs & Liverpool at home.

I don't grasp why people are so up in arms about it. They've paid Arsenal credit for playing very well and looking impressive. What do they want the pundits to say? "Arsenal can definitely win the league." The right thing to say is they can in it, they're playing well but we'll have a clearer picture once they've played the rest of the top four. What's so wrong about that? I know some fans are precious and don't like their team not getting any credit. It's not like Arsenal haven't had it this season though. It's logical to wait and see how they do when they've been seriously challenged, and they haven't yet.

The worst punditry came from that cunt Danny Murphy, "He's wearing the captain's armband. He should be making an example." Forgot your stroppy oversized ego in the Championship last year did you when you had the armband? Fucking prick!


----------



## united_07

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



> Januzaj ready for European bow
> 
> David Moyes insists Adnan Januzaj is ready to make his Champions League bow but has stressed he will nurture the 18-year-old gently.
> 
> After initially being registered for the UEFA Youth League, the promising forward was added to the senior squad once he became eligible to feature on the club's B list of players. It led to Januzaj being an unused substitute against Real Sociedad at Old Trafford and he will remain in the manager's plans for the trip to San Sebastian.
> 
> "He's definitely ready to play [in the Champions League]," asserted Moyes. "He's not got a problem. We're trying to bring the boy along at the right pace if we can. He's not tired and we've not seen any dips in form just now so I'm sure we'll continue using him and he'll definitely be in and around the squad."
> 
> There has been plenty of discussion of late about Januzaj's best position but the boss is happy to ensure he can make a positive contribution drifting off the flanks, as opposed to performing in the more central role he occupied against Norwich City last week and in the second half against Fulham.
> 
> "In time, his best position may be no.10 but, while he's so young, it's easy to introduce him off the left or off the right," added Moyes. "He's that talented, he can play in several positions and I'm in no hurry to play him as a no.10. I want to keep the reins on him a little bit and keep him disciplined in what he does.
> 
> "The boy is working really well and whatever job we give him he's a real talent. I don't want to put too much expectation on the boy, which is why I'll undoubtedly take him out of the team at times during the year so he doesn't get too much [exposure]. But he's got something I've not seen for a long, long time in [terms of] what he can do."



Moyes confirming that Januzaj will eventually end up in the no 10 position, as he has done for the reserves and u-18s


----------



## CGS

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Nige™ said:


> He kind of has a point. Arsenal have done very well so far but they've not been tested properly yet against the teams likely to challenge for the title. I don't think anyone believes Spurs or Liverpool will win the title. It'll be the games against City, Chelsea & United that'll tell everyone where Arsenal are and decide who wins the title, and you've had Spurs & Liverpool at home.
> 
> I don't grasp why people are so up in arms about it. They've paid Arsenal credit for playing very well and looking impressive. What do they want the pundits to say? "Arsenal can definitely win the league." The right thing to say is they can in it, they're playing well but we'll have a clearer picture once they've played the rest of the top four. What's so wrong about that? I know some fans are precious and don't like their team not getting any credit. It's not like Arsenal haven't had it this season though. It's logical to wait and see how they do when they've been seriously challenged, and they haven't yet.
> 
> The worst punditry came from that cunt Danny Murphy, "He's wearing the captain's armband. He should be making an example." Forgot your stroppy oversized ego in the Championship last year did you when you had the armband? Fucking prick!


Man speaks the truth.

Think I mentioned it in here yesterday but I had to lol at the Arsenal fans when they had their hands up and where then asked "keep your hands up if you think arsenal can win the league" and they all kept their hands up. I'm sorry but if Pool fans had won and done that yesterday we would have been laughed outta the building. Arsenal haven't won a trophy for 8 years. They've been slowly slipping from title contention in that time and last season they basically got top 4 on the final day. A great start to the season and all of a sudden it's not silly to assume they defo are title contenders? Come on

Imma keep saying it, Right now is fine for Arsenal. I'm more interested in the December/January period when not only they begin to really get tested but their players legs begin to get tested. When injuries hit and all of a sudden they don't have fresh players to replace them win but instead guys like Who end up playing like 5/6 games in 2 weeks as well as 25+ games in all comps thus far, can they still maintain a brilliant standard with a thin squad? If they are still in serious contention by March i'll eat my words but until then imma say they are not title contenders.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

I think if we are still in a strong position in Janaury and then go on to spend some money on a striker and defender, then we have a great chance at the title.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Nige™;25931601 said:


> He kind of has a point. Arsenal have done very well so far but they've not been tested properly yet against the teams likely to challenge for the title. I don't think anyone believes Spurs or Liverpool will win the title. It'll be the games against City, Chelsea & United that'll tell everyone where Arsenal are and decide who wins the title, and you've had Spurs & Liverpool at home.
> 
> I don't grasp why people are so up in arms about it. They've paid Arsenal credit for playing very well and looking impressive. What do they want the pundits to say? "Arsenal can definitely win the league." The right thing to say is they can in it, they're playing well but we'll have a clearer picture once they've played the rest of the top four. What's so wrong about that? I know some fans are precious and don't like their team not getting any credit. It's not like Arsenal haven't had it this season though. It's logical to wait and see how they do when they've been seriously challenged, and they haven't yet.
> 
> The worst punditry came from that cunt Danny Murphy, "He's wearing the captain's armband. He should be making an example." Forgot your stroppy oversized ego in the Championship last year did you when you had the armband? Fucking prick!


:lmao @ Your hate for Danny, what did he do that's makes you hate him so much:lol you dislike Gunners too, Your other comments about Arsenal been mostly negative too! i don't why you beat us last year:banderas


----------



## 2cents

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Nige™ said:


> He kind of has a point. Arsenal have done very well so far but they've not been tested properly yet against the teams likely to challenge for the title. I don't think anyone believes Spurs or Liverpool will win the title. It'll be the games against City, Chelsea & *United* that'll tell everyone where Arsenal are and decide who wins the title, and you've had Spurs & Liverpool at home.
> 
> I don't grasp why people are so up in arms about it. They've paid Arsenal credit for playing very well and looking impressive. What do they want the pundits to say? "Arsenal can definitely win the league." The right thing to say is they can in it, they're playing well but we'll have a clearer picture once they've played the rest of the top four. What's so wrong about that? I know some fans are precious and don't like their team not getting any credit. It's not like Arsenal haven't had it this season though. It's logical to wait and see how they do when they've been seriously challenged, and they haven't yet.
> 
> The worst punditry came from that cunt Danny Murphy, "He's wearing the captain's armband. He should be making an example." Forgot your stroppy oversized ego in the Championship last year did you when you had the armband? Fucking prick!


People talking as if United's still a powerhouse. fpalm


----------



## CGS

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

League champions not powerhouses?


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



CGS said:


> Man speaks the truth.
> 
> Think I mentioned it in here yesterday but I had to lol at the Arsenal fans when they had their hands up and where then asked "keep your hands up if you think arsenal can win the league" and they all kept their hands up. I'm sorry but if Pool fans had won and done that yesterday we would have been laughed outta the building. Arsenal haven't won a trophy for 8 years. They've been slowly slipping from title contention in that time and last season they basically got top 4 on the final day. A great start to the season and all of a sudden it's not silly to assume they defo are title contenders? Come on
> 
> Imma keep saying it, Right now is fine for Arsenal. I'm more interested in the December/January period when not only they begin to really get tested but their players legs begin to get tested. When injuries hit and all of a sudden they don't have fresh players to replace them win but instead guys like Who end up playing like 5/6 games in 2 weeks as well as 25+ games in all comps thus far, can they still maintain a brilliant standard with a thin squad? If they are still in serious contention by March i'll eat my words but until then imma say they are not title contenders.


podolski, Walcott, flamini and chamberlain are still out. I think we will just fine:wenger


----------



## united_07

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

we're 2 points behind City, who spent £100m in the summer, and 3 behind Chelsea, we've played 4 out of the top 6 already, hardly a disaster


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



2cents said:


> People talking as if United's still a powerhouse. fpalm


----------



## CGS

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Redd Foxx said:


> podolski, Walcott, flamini and chamberlain are still out. I think we will just fine:wenger


:wenger 



> When injuries hit *and all of a sudden they don't have fresh players to replace them with but instead guys Who end up playing like 5/6 games in 2 weeks as well as 25+ games in all comps thus far*


Key part of the post was that bit. I know Arsenal are doing fine but their players are also relatively fresh. Can they still do it when their players are not fresh. That's gonna be the interesting thing.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Fucking CGS, leave us alone.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Arsenal look good now but whether they can keep it up over 38 games will be whether they win the title. Arsenal have a chance though.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Confirmed that Lloris was knocked unconscious in the collision.

Still played on, awful decision to let him do so.


----------



## ABK

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Kiz said:


> it wouldn't be on loan.


I know, right? I doubt we'd sell though. Don't see it happening in January at least. Maybe he'll eventually leave at the end of the season seeing the amount of players we have in his position and him not being the exact calibre of player Mou wants. Things could still change from now to the end of the season.



Joel said:


> How would a loan help? He was on loan last season, impressed like hell, won young player of the year. If he isn't breaking in now, he isn't going to at all. Mourinho just has his favourites.


The world cup? The guy wants games. The Mou factor is the main problem. Like I said he's not the exact type of player Mou wants so it's gonna be hard for him. I think if given a fair chance he'll impress because the potential is there.


----------



## united_07

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Stupid decision by AVB, should have listened to the physio rather than Lloris


----------



## Screwball

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Dat Prem Super Sunday doe....


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

getting a draw vs everton > health of starting goalkeeper


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



ReDREDD said:


> getting a draw vs everton > health of starting goalkeeper


:avb


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*


----------



## haribo

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

To be fair to AVB, Lloris wasn't exactly making it easy and he had Friedel ready to come on. He actually looked like he was going to push the physio away and go back in nets.

Arsenal fans gonna get fucking HUMBLED next week. Back to reality for you cocksuckers. 

Adnan gonna Ozil all over Ozil and co.


----------



## Joel

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

AVB should have intervened and made the decision for Lloris though. With the amount of concussions that occur these days, Lloris should not have continued.


----------



## DA

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

AVB too coward to say no to a drowsy Frenchman, of all people. Some manager. Some guy. RIP Spurs.

Didn't know Utd and Arsenal were playing each other next weekend. :mark: Utd to GOAT plz


----------



## CGS

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



DwayneAustin said:


> AVB too coward to say no to a drowsy Frenchman, of all people. Some manager. Some guy. RIP Spurs.
> 
> Didn't know Utd and Arsenal were playing each other next weekend. :mark: *Utd to GOAT plz*


Wanting United to GOAT. 










Can both teams just implode pls?


----------



## Humph

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Apparently Lloris didn't even remember the collison, jesus christ.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

yeah i never thought id see the day anyone cheers united so they can take points off arsenal :banderas


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



2cents said:


> People talking as if United's still a powerhouse. fpalm


naa poor trolling attempt


----------



## Hamada

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Come back online to discover we've lost control of the chatbox. :jose


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



DwayneAustin said:


> AVB too coward to say no to a drowsy Frenchman, of all people. Some manager. Some guy. RIP Spurs.
> 
> Didn't know Utd and Arsenal were playing each other next weekend. :mark: *Utd to GOAT plz*


:HHH2



ReDREDD said:


> yeah i never thought id see the day anyone cheers united so they can take points off arsenal :banderas


I'll be cheering for Arsenal :moyes2 Only because I don't like seeing Wenger sad though. :terry1

Kind of hoping Arsenal go unbeaten the rest of the season so the opening day defeat against Villa goes down in the history books, becoming another MOTD weekly in-joke like the Hansen 'can't win anything with kids' thing. Sad, but that's about as much as I can hope for as a Villa fan. Dat surprise and deceiving opening day victories trophy. :lelbron :bigron


----------



## Nige™

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Again looking forward to watching Everton on MOTD2 with these Moyes 0-0's a thing of the past, just the second this season at Goodison and third overall. They can't even beat the teams they're not supposed to now!

Come on boys, go back in a month's time and quote this in a month's time when you rag another home win like the Hull one like last time, whoever it was who got all excited!

In all seriousness though, this goal of the month contest looks tasty.:mark:



2cents said:


> People talking as if United's still a powerhouse. fpalm


Let's see how Arsenal do at Old Trafford next week, but I don't think United will be top 3 this season FYI.

I really hope Arsenal do make it interesting and challenge. It's what us neutrals want to see.


----------



## seabs

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

*Nige I swear that's like the 3rd time this weekend you've brought that up and Mozza hasn't been online for ages now. Starting to come off a tad obsessed.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



DwayneAustin said:


> AVB too coward to say no to a drowsy Frenchman, of all people. Some manager. Some guy. RIP Spurs.
> 
> Didn't know Utd and Arsenal were playing each other next weekend.* :mark: Utd to GOAT plz*



Brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Poor old Tan is struggling for a reason to give Malky the boot.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/newcastle-transfer-news-joe-kinnear-2670971

God i hope thats true..


----------



## Andre

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Is "Joe Kinnear tries to sign Shane Ferguson" the new "Malaga retires the number 22 shirt"? :brodgers


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

I think utd can make top 3 but you never know with moyes. Expecting them to easily defeat arsenal next week.


----------



## Rush

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

wait, Malaga retired the 22 shirt?


----------



## CGS

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Sounds like some tabloid bullshit to me Rush


----------



## Destiny

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

It's actually for realz guyzz. RIP #22.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

5 points clear after 10 matches?

:banderas

Aaron Ramsey on GOAT status? 

:banderas

Chezzers actually being good?

:banderas

Reinforcements returning from injury?

:banderas

Money to be spent in January for added depth?

:banderas




























































Abou Diaby back soon?

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

just realized my avy/sig duo scored the goals.

I am the future teller.


----------



## EGame

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Mikey Damage said:


> just realized my avy/sig duo scored the goals.
> 
> I am the future teller.


I'm sure your avy/sig shows how many tophies Arsenal will win this season too.


----------



## DA

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Well Cazorla is holding up two fingers, so it will be two......................



















































or eleven :jose


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Well. I'm pretty certain that Ramsey is using his GOAT status to nail most of the page 3 ladies.

So, at least someone is bagging some trophies. :side:



For the record...I don't think we'll beat United. Probably lose, really. Then draw with Soton. So 1 point out of the next two won't be fun.

But we'll still be tied for first. :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Nah you guys will beat United and then lose to Southampton. 

Just watch


----------



## Josh

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Mikey Damage said:


> Money to be spent in January for added depth?
> 
> :banderas


lol good one m8


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

I'll take that.

Diaby is out until MARCH!?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

We'll beat Arsenal next week. It'll be like those glorious days of 03/04 to 05/06 where we were shite but occasionally got one over on the other big teams. Beating Chelsea 1-0 at Old Trafford with a Fletcher header and celebrating wildly despite being about 10 points behind them. Ending Arsenal's run at 49 games.

Still hurts, doesn't it, Gooners? 49 and out :banderas


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Wait. Arsenal existed before I started following them in 2007?

I love how the first Arsenal match I ever saw was the CL final vs Barca.

:banderas

:banderas

:jose


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Silent Alarm said:


> We'll beat Arsenal next week. It'll be like those glorious days of 03/04 to 05/06 where we were shite but occasionally got one over on the other big teams. Beating Chelsea 1-0 at Old Trafford with a Fletcher header and celebrating wildly despite being about 10 points behind them. Ending Arsenal's run at 49 games.
> 
> Still hurts, doesn't it, Gooners? 49 and out :banderas


That win against chelsea was fucking class ohh and ending the gooners unbeaten run it just had to be united :banderas


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

that win was bullshit though

united had the audacity to TACKLE the arsenal players and break up their beautiful passing

but of course the fucking ref was bought and just let it hapen


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



ReDREDD said:


> that win was bullshit though
> 
> united had the audacity to TACKLE the arsenal players and break up their beautiful passing
> 
> but of course the fucking ref was bought and just let it hapen


Lol.

Ref' was dreadful, tbf.

The beasties are pretty much masters at spoiling my good mood, so next week I'm def anticipating a United win. Liverpool fan hoping for United to GOAT is probably more disgusting to me personally than Liverpool fan hoping for Liverpool to GOAT.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

I want Arsenal to win actually. They'll drop points or lose to Southampton. I'd rather be more ahead of United at this stage.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Lol.
> 
> Ref' was dreadful, tbf.
> 
> The beasties are pretty much masters at spoiling my good mood, so next week I'm def anticipating a United win. *Liverpool fan hoping for United to GOAT is probably more disgusting to me personally than Liverpool fan hoping for Liverpool to GOAT.*


Yeah, raised my eyebrows too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

i hope my teams wins and fuck all the other teams.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Mikey Damage said:


> Well. I'm pretty certain that Ramsey is using his GOAT status to nail most of the page 3 ladies.
> 
> So, at least someone is bagging some trophies. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record...I don't think we'll beat United. Probably lose, really. Then draw with Soton. So 1 point out of the next two won't be fun.
> 
> But we'll still be tied for first. :side:


You always expect Arsenal to lose man.


----------



## Rush

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Lol.
> 
> Ref' was dreadful, tbf.
> 
> The beasties are pretty much masters at spoiling my good mood, so next week I'm def anticipating a United win. Liverpool fan hoping for United to GOAT is probably more disgusting to me personally than Liverpool fan hoping for Liverpool to GOAT.


Its a tough one for me because i hate United, but Arsenal are a close 2nd. Rather see the fans riot and injure all the players on the field. Not too badly. Just so they're out for the season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*










imo england are a really good chance this season.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

England will never a world contender until they've won a Premier League trophy.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

I think England will struggle to make the top 4 with Hodgson as coach.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Rush said:


> Its a tough one for me because i hate United, but Arsenal are a close 2nd. Rather see the fans riot and injure all the players on the field. Not too badly. Just so they're out for the season.


United/Liverpool and United/Chelsea are the weirdest fixtures of the season to me. I think at this point I can actually stomach United most of the three, mostly because I can sympathise with their fans and the whole soul crushing disappointment and cynicism thing. I'm a big Jose and Mata fan and that shit they pulled with Willian was tremendous so, that's three things that make Chelsea less detestable in my eyes. Liverpool literally have one redeeming quality to me and that's Suarez (who, conversely, is probably the least likeable person in football to 95% of fans) because he's different class and probably a legitimate psychopath. Everything else about that club is utterly cretinous and every night I dream of murdering Lucas.


----------



## Sandow

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

just watched some nostalgia videos on YT and it reminded me of how amazing football players were back in the days.






the amount of star power and great players in this video is amazing. You had Ronaldinho, Ronaldo, Zidane, Kaka, Cafu, Vieira, Henry, etc. that were not only fantastic players but true professionals who loved this thing called football and they didn't played only for the money and for teams with no history but that have sugardaddys.






this reminds me of how awesome this guy was for Arsenal and for football in general. You won't get this kind of striker today (Falcao, Cavani or Lewandowski are great strikers sure but they don't even compare to the greatness of Henry).






another video with practically one of the greatest goalkeepers in the history of football alongside Khan, Casillas any many others. This guy was magnificent during his time at Parma (that late 90s Parma team could beat any team today with no problems) and during his time at Juventus. You now have goalkeepers like Neuer or Lloris that are very good but Buffon was better than them and that's scary.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Casillas is overrated as fuck, he ain't Kahn that's for sure.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

ronaldinho

true professional

:banderas


----------



## Hamada

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Joel said:


> Edited by Joel: FUCK YO' AUTOPLAY HAMADA


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

nostalgia

nostalgia everywhere

also delusion. guy named a bunch of galacticos and says footballers back then didnt care about money :banderas

also, that henry guy is pretty good, but i notice you casually left off a little known guy called ZLATAN Ibrahimovic


----------



## ABK

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



TNA_WWE said:


> *That win against chelsea was fucking class* ohh and ending the gooners unbeaten run it just had to be united :banderas


:jose 



Redd Foxx said:


> You always expect Arsenal to lose man.


:banderas

He's miles better than the epitome of pessimism, the GOAT Cookie Monster!


----------



## Humph

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

I always want everyone to beat Liverpool until it comes to United/Chelsea cause most of my mates are Liverpool fans. I only ever seem to hate Chelsea for a short while after we play them though whereas I'll never cheer on United no matter how WOAT they are playing.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Seeing Man Utd lose makes me warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Sandow said:


> just watched some nostalgia videos on YT and it reminded me of how amazing football players were back in the days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the amount of star power and great players in this video is amazing. You had Ronaldinho, Ronaldo, Zidane, Kaka, Cafu, Vieira, Henry, etc. that were not only fantastic players but true professionals who loved this thing called football and they didn't played only for the money and for teams with no history but that have sugardaddys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this reminds me of how awesome this guy was for Arsenal and for football in general. You won't get this kind of striker today (Falcao, Cavani or Lewandowski are great strikers sure but they don't even compare to the greatness of Henry).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another video with practically one of the greatest goalkeepers in the history of football alongside Khan, Casillas any many others. This guy was magnificent during his time at Parma (that late 90s Parma team could beat any team today with no problems) and during his time at Juventus. You now have goalkeepers like Neuer or Lloris that are very good but Buffon was better than them and that's scary.


What a load of shite.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Synaesthesia said:


> Seeing Man Utd lose makes me warm and fuzzy inside.


It's :moyes2 and the players pleasure they can make many of you so happy.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Its the Lauren Moyes effect :torres


----------



## Green Light

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Can someone please ban Hamada for that autoplaying video of that bloody samba song.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Mas Que Nada or bust.


----------



## obby

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



TNA_WWE said:


> It's :moyes2 and the players pleasure they can make many of you so happy.


the hero the people want

but not the one they deserve :moyes1


----------



## Hamada

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Synaesthesia said:


> Can someone please ban Hamada for that autoplaying video of that bloody samba song.


:brodgers


----------



## seabs

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



Synaesthesia said:


> Can someone please ban Hamada for that autoplaying video of that bloody samba song.


*MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## DA

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 42m
> Jerome Sinclair has won the Rising Star accolade at the North West Football Awards #LFC


Future GOAT incoming.



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 19m
> Jamie Carragher has been awarded the Premier League Player of the Year award at the North West Football Awards #LFC


Went out with a bang. :terry1


----------



## united_07

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

:lmao



> Nominees for @PremierLeague Player of the Year are Leighton Baines, Jamie Carragher, @carras16 & @pablo_zabaleta #NWFA2013




let me guess it was an online vote...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Yeah, not sure how Carrick made it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Because he passes alot BULK. Makes him a good player :draper2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Lol.
> 
> Ref' was dreadful, tbf.
> 
> The beasties are pretty much masters at spoiling my good mood, so next week I'm def anticipating a United win. Liverpool fan hoping for United to GOAT is probably more disgusting to me personally than Liverpool fan hoping for Liverpool to GOAT.


ref wasnt great specifically in that match yeah, but what bugged me most back then was wenger's attitude throughout the genera time

i mean yeah the invincible were phenomenal but wenger was insufferable sometimes


----------



## Hamada

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



ReDREDD said:


> ref wasnt great specifically in that match yeah, but what bugged me most back then was wenger's attitude throughout the genera time
> 
> i mean yeah the invincible were phenomenal but wenger was insufferable sometimes


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*



ReDREDD said:


> ref wasnt great specifically in that match yeah, but what bugged me most back then was wenger's attitude throughout the genera time
> 
> i mean yeah the invincible were phenomenal but wenger was insufferable sometimes


Yeah, he thought teams kicked us up and down the park. He's an old man. Just...put him in the corner or something.

United did kick us up and down the park that day, probably more so than any other team from around then, but if they're getting away with it then I don't even blame them. It was working. Rooney dived for the penalty as well, but then they went and scored another perfectly good goal while we couldn't score any. I was gutted after the game, but at this point it's like, whatever. This isn't me harping on about losing to United or being ROBBED or whatever, because that was nine seasons ago. Even if we won that game I doubt we'd be in any better or worse shape in 2013, anyway. But still, it is what it is, and it doesn't change the fact that Riley was garbage that day.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Considering the antics of Arsenal's players in the corresponding fixture the season before, they deserved all of that kicking and then some. 

RVN should have killed that streak before it began.


----------



## DA

*Re: b00bies. (male ass not welcome. nor is football talk. go to heskeyforum.com for t*

Gerrard is a doubt for the weekend apparently. I knew this would happen.

Heading over there myself for my first ever Liverpool game and the only player I actually want to see, one of my heroes growing up, a player who has played all but like five minutes of the league so far this season, all of a sudden could miss the match through injury.

Will be beyond gutted if he's out.


----------



## Redd Foxx

Why? he's been shit.


----------



## seabs

*Did you even read his post where he said why?*


----------



## Daiko

Redd Foxx said:


> Why? he's been shit.


fpalm



DwayneAustin said:


> *Heading over there myself for my first ever Liverpool game and the only player I actually want to see, one of my heroes growing up, a player who has played all but like five minutes of the league so far this season, all of a sudden could miss the match through injury.*


----------



## Death Rider

Redd Foxx said:


> Why? he's been shit.


He said why. You want to borrow my glasses mate? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DA

LOL 

WOAT


----------



## Liam Miller

:lol should have gone to specsavers.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I deplore Gerrard and Liverpool alike and even I found that comment more cringeworthy than Watford's support.


----------



## Mikey Damage

where da boobies go?


----------



## Liam Miller

Thread title is as WOAT as my username.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat

Januzaj's future is real bright.


----------



## Vader

Haven't heard of the lad.


----------



## Hamada

SAVE_UTD.JANUZAJ


----------



## united_07

Januzaj has to start on sunday, only player on the wing who consistently poses a threat


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

what is this shitty thread tittle, what happened here


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> Januzaj has to start on sunday, only player on the wing who consistently poses a threat


Oh he'll certainly start. Aside from Smalling/Ferdinand I'm pretty sure this will be the team:

De Gea

Smalling Ferdinand Vidic Evra

Valencia Carrick Jones Januzaj

Rooney

RVP​
If Rafa or Evans are fit they'd start but it doesn't look likely. Januzaj is pretty much our most important player right now.


----------



## CGS

Ok thread title is GOAT again :lmao


----------



## CGS

Ok thread title is GOAT again :lmao


----------



## seabs

*it is coming.*


----------



## Joel

A year on it is still the best thing on the internet.

Can you imagine a Kolarov feat. Away Boyz Christmas Carol Festival? :wilkins


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

He can't just sing... He can cook too!


----------



## haribo

Joel said:


> A year on it is still the best thing on the internet.
> 
> Can you imagine a Kolarov feat. Away Boyz Christmas Carol Festival? :wilkins


Don't forget Scott Kieran :jose


----------



## BkB Hulk

united_07 said:


> Januzaj has to start on sunday, only player on the wing who consistently poses a threat


Ashley Young poses a threat to the grass.










:torres


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Seabs said:


> *it is coming.*


:mark:

These were brilliant last year, definitely need to do them again this year!

GOAT thread title.


----------



## Mikey Damage

autoplay?!

you dicks.


----------



## Kiz

delicious to get two kolarov's at the same time


----------



## Hamada

BkB Hulk said:


> Ashley Young poses a threat to the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :torres


Why should Shaw go to Everton? He's got more chance of playing in the Champions League with Southampton. :torres


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #dealwithit

Fuck off with this autoplay shit.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Only a GRINCH could hate on a very Kolarov Christmas. :brodgers


----------



## Jaxx




----------



## Irish Jet

That's absolutely class.

If I had the slightest idea how to work that autoplay thing, I'd definitely be banned.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

god damn fuckin autoplay horseshit


----------



## haribo

Irish Jet said:


> If I had the slightest idea how to work that autoplay thing, I'd definitely be banned.


Add "&autoplay=1" to the end of the video embedding.

Yes, I'm intentionally speeding up your ban :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

We're also close to that Stevie G boss xmas tunes time of the year






#Dealwithit #dealwithit


----------



## seabs

*The echo after someone quoted the autoplay :lmao*


----------



## danny_boy

That Thread Title :mark:

That Kolarov :mark:

That 2x Autoplay :mark:

FUCK YEAH CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Irish Jet

3 DAYS TO HUMBLING


----------



## Andre

The echo combined with Kolarov's robotic voice makes it sound like some type of subliminal message that's trying to brain wash you. Combine that with the Wyatt esque noise from Irish Jet's video and the overlapping Liverpool video, and... :argh:


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm going to spam this thread until the autoplay isn't on the last page.


----------



## Mikey Damage

eh. too lazy.

two posts is enough.

Arsenal is going to go in DRY on United.


----------



## Kenny

0-0 would be great


----------



## haribo

Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal is going to go in DRY on United.


9 years since you beat us by more than 1 goal. 12 years since you did it in the league :fergie


----------



## united_07

also Wenger has only beaten Moyes 3 time in 20 attempts, but Im not confident about Sunday :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL at people being worried about Arsenal. They're Arsenal, they're doing well, but they're still Arsenal.

Aaron Ramsey might conquer everyone else in Europe, but conquer Phil Jones he shall not. 

3-0. RVP brace and ADNAN.


----------



## Kiz

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-told-watch-CBEEBIES-help-learn-English.html

i hope so much this is true.


----------



## Redd Foxx

united_07 said:


> also Wenger has only beaten Moyes 3 time in 20 attempts, but Im not confident about Sunday :side:


:kobe Where the hell did you get that from:fpalm We beat them two season ago. It's Moyes who has beating Arsenal only 3 times since he joined Everton. get your facts straight!!!


----------



## Joel

Redd Foxx said:


> :kobe Where the hell did you get that from:fpalm *We beat them two season ago.* It's Moyes who has beating Arsenal only 3 times since he joined Everton. get your facts straight!!!


I don't know whether the stat is right or wrong, but how would the bolded part dispute it?


----------



## united_07

Redd Foxx said:


> :kobe Where the hell did you get that from:fpalm We beat them two season ago. It's Moyes who has beating Arsenal only 3 times since he joined Everton. get your facts straight!!!


:lmao oops read he stat the wrong way round, now i'm even less confident about sunday :moyes1


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Watching children's programmes and reading children's books is the best way of learning a 2nd language, but I just can't get over the thought of Navas and Negredo just chilling out watching shit like In The Night Garden (due to the fact they don't speak) good god, I feel for them, I bet they have to fucking watch 'MR TUMBLE'


----------



## haribo

In The Night Garden is a fantastic programme. 



Kiz said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-told-watch-CBEEBIES-help-learn-English.html
> 
> i hope so much this is true.


I bet they only tune in for The Lingo Show.


----------



## Liam Miller

Surpised Mr Tumble isn't apart of the bbc/celeb pedo ring :wenger.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Reports say we're going back in for Yarmolenko in Jan as well as his Ukrainian teammate Konplyanka.






uuururrrggg






UUURURRRGGG


----------



## DA

That second guy can fuck off until he gets a pronounceable surname.

Yarmolenko though :brodgers

Him and Coutinho feeding the strikers :mark: Might be the best Y and C partnership since Yorke and Cole.


----------



## Rush

DwayneAustin said:


> That second guy can fuck off until he gets a pronounceable surname.
> 
> Yarmolenko though :brodgers
> 
> *Him and Coutinho feeding the strikers* :mark: Might be the best Y and C partnership since Yorke and Cole.


what kind of formation are you trying to play? :brodgers


----------



## DA

Mignolet
Kolo Sakho
Johnson Agger
Gerrard Lucas
Coutinho Yarmolenko
Suarez Sturridge​
The Rectangle :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk

Mignolet
Toure
Lucas
Henderson
Konoplyanka Messi Gerrard Sturridge Suarez Coutinho Yarmolenko


----------



## wkdsoul

Sterling and Zaha up for loan in Jan, nice. There are a few teams that could take both.. pity Csrrol is injured, two wingers and a big fella, classic Sam stuff


----------



## Andre

How long until Navas is interviewed by Lineker on MOTD?

Lineker - "Would you say that's your best performance for Man City to date?"

Navas - "Eh Oh!"



DwayneAustin said:


> Mignolet
> Kolo Sakho
> Johnson Agger
> Gerrard Lucas
> Coutinho Yarmolenko
> Suarez Sturridge​
> The Rectangle :brodgers


Need to sign Gary Oak to add some girth/width to that team.


----------



## united_07

:mike seems to think he was the brains behind the operation :lmao



> “It’s one of those books you are happy not to be in,” said Phelan when the subject of Fergie’s latest autobiography was raised.
> 
> “Part of my job was to hold him back because he could come out with some very strange decisions at times,” he admitted. “I had to guide him through them and I managed to do that at times.


----------



## seabs

*I gotta keep my name in the media. Still looking for a job. Currently busking my football stories on the streets.*


----------



## Kiz

silva out for a month










calves can go and fuck off. vinny still out till around the new year, merlin now injured when in blistering form, fuck off.

no merlin, vinny, jovetic, garcia, dinho all injured. dinho is at least facing a fitness test but they're all leg injuries.


----------



## Redd Foxx

You know what, all this hype and friction building up for the Utd v Arsenal game on the weekend tells me one thing. It will most likely turn out to be a dull 0-0 now!


----------



## DA

Sounds like Phelan was the Vince to Fergie's Russo. :vince2



Adrien Mercer said:


> Need to sign Gary Oak to add some girth/width to that team.


I'm sure Sakho has more than enough girth for that. :hendo


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I'd be alright with a draw at Old Trafford. I know United have had the jakey shakes post-Fergie, but they're still Man United at the end of the day, even if they do have a Tweenie for a manager. I've always hated going to Old Trafford, and this season it won't be any different, regardless of where both teams are in the league. 

Still, this is the first time in years where we've actually gone there semi-confident of picking up a decent result. I hope Rooney misses a last minute penalty then Martin Keown does a run-in and skullfucks him to death.


----------



## Razor King

We haven't won at OT since 2006, haven't we? This is the best chance in years, YEARS. We may not have another chance of beating them there. van Persie will be fired as hell. Talks of Flamini and Wilshere being back. I don't know if I'd change anything. The players would be tired playing their 3rd big match in a week but it's one stretch. One gigantic stretch...


----------



## Humph

Flamini (if he ends up fit) for Rosicky and move Ramsey further forward just to stop Rooney having too much room when Ramsey attacks.


----------



## The Monster

Nervous but excited for the game v arsenal on Sunday. Reckon we will go with this side 

DdG 
Rafael Evans vida evra 
Carrick Felliani
Toni Rooney adnan
RvP 

Bench - anders, jones, smalling, clev, chicha, kagawa & nani 

Every time I've watched arsenal this season they have always looked like been vulnerable from defending from wide areas. I think try to stretch the game & use width on show on the break. Arsenal always push men forward & always kept ball really well. So It's not worth trying play possession game with arsenal we will lose they are far superior to us when comes to ability to use & keep ball then we are. SAF found this out in his later years that its pointless trying win a pure footballing game against them. We have always in last 5/6 years sat back & defended compact & deep. Let arsenal have ball & show them flanks & stop them playing through middle by crowding them out. Then when arsenal move broke down hit arsenal as fast & direct as we can using a lot of width on the counter sometimes to deadly effect (cl game in 2009, pl game in 2010 jan, fa cup meeting in 2011).

No matter who we used that has always been the case actually thinking back to that 2011 fa cup I mentioned above only confirms that point we had 7 defenders in main 11 that day v Arsenal I think side that started that day was

Vds
Brown vida smalling evra
Rafael oshea Gibson fabio
Rooney
Chicha 

We won deservingly 2-0. Arsenal had a lot of the ball but never went anywhere with it, our first shot at goal that game was the first goal somewhere around 35min I believe even at OT we never went at arsenal, the only time id say we haven't gone with that tactic was the 8-2 & generally speaking Arsenal were poor that day & were suffering badly with lack of form, fit players & players in general. It was a freak result I highly doubt you ever see us ever truly go at arsenal in that kinda attacking manner ever again. Even post that game we never have since.

I'm also very glad that Walcott & Ox believe unavailable since I believe wingers & fullbacks will tuck in when we don't ball. The game is screaming out for natural wide men for arsenal & if I were arsenal fan I would loved Walcott running at evra it stretch the game for arsenal to offer them that out ball in wide areas. IMO works in Manchester United favour that arsenal injury list has those 2 but mainly Walcott on it for this game. 

Speaking of wide players I reckon that's how we will try to win the game on Sunday using 2 players capable of going on out wide when do have the ball on the break Toni & Adnan ability to carry ball directly with pace & good dribbling skills means get up pitch quicker & use both to really go at Arsenal fullbacks. Since Arsenal like go through middle all width they use will be from both fullback so we need 2 wingers who ok tracking back & tucking inside when don't have ball so that's Toni & Adnan job on Sunday.

This game where believe Evans rafael & carrick will be badly needed. Rafael a no brainier really his understanding with Toni is one of best features of our game In attacking sense also since Toni will tuck in we will need a willing runner to overlap & have good delivery from deep which rafael very strong at. Evans is our best cb IMO & most underrated parts of his game is his ability read the play he gets a lot of blocks & interceptions when got runners going in behind or making a run around/off him. Something Arsenal are brilliant at. Whenever look at arsenal side they lack pace to get in behind Giroud very good cf IMO but not got pace to ever threaten a team by making run in behind the defence that's not his game like come towards ball & link up play when got his back to goal. So think vida push up & man mark him & try make it a physical & personal battle by staying very tight to him. So Evans be on cover & Giroud doesn't have pace get in behind also vida wont need worry about being drawn out wide as Giroud likes stay centrally whenever I have seen him play. If Giroud does go wide that fine as Arsenal will miss his threat from getting on to any crosses in the box as wont be inside it. Carrick importance can never be under estimated to us. In a game like Sunday we need someone like him who got great understanding of covering his defence & team mates I imagine Giroud come deep bringing vida up field with him so that ozil & mainly Ramsey will try run In behind the space he vacates so carrick job along with Evans will be stop that threat from happening as best he they can.

The only question mark was if carrick is fit which think will be is who will partner him, it will be either clev Felliani or jones, I ruled out jones as seemed least likely if we playing a natural 4-3-3 then think be very important but since playing 4-4-1-1 with Rooney dropping in to make it a 4-3-3 when don't have ball on to arsenal deep lying playmaker/deepest cm which is normally Arteta. And carrick is there I actually think Felliani may be more important in the game then maybe people may figure. Arsenal last few season been far better to handle physical side of game but I remember last season Everton went to emirates in league & Felliani played deeper & Barkley played as no10. Felliani sat there all game & arsenal found it hard really get through middle. People can say what they want about Felliani not being good enough but this game think suits his style since Arsenal try everything through center it makes sense to have player with physical edge to his game who stay deep & read dangers by staying alongside carrick. The only drawback is Felliani hasn't been able to move ball quick enough in man utd shirt which in this game is vital since playing on break the first pass out when turn defence to attack has to always be incisive & quick to forward player so can hit arsenal on the break if slow down the move then chance will go quickly. It may mean carrick will have be at supreme best while carrying attacking side of the team from cm himself if Felliani doesn't do this job. 

Think arsenal changed lot last few years, seem more willing to fight in terms of mental & physical sides of the game. Defensively more solid, think looked better balanced side this season, they don't lose there shape as much as use to, appears a better communication between players & think shifted styles to point where no longer only possession based whenever seen them look very good on the break. My feeling on arsenal is that so good with ball that's not a debate but when go behind that I think cracks appears. So good with ball when drew or leading games as capable playing through teams when have ball or like said before now very good on break when go for the kill in games but 2 games in pl that stand out in terms of how think can get at Arsenal are the 2 games they didn't win which were the Villa defeat & WBA draw. 

When villa went 2-1 up, arsenal lost all shape & defensive responsibilities. Pushed everyone forward & villa picked them off on counter & v WBA. WBA sat in made life very difficult for arsenal they put a lot effort in the game. They did was I suggested above & arsenal didnt get in behind at all before WBA scored the first goal which from a wide cross. 2nd half arsenal kept ball really well still put pushed men up field & when WBA hit on the break they had 2 massive chances both fell to Anelka. Even the goal after those 2 chances by WBA that Arsenal scored to make it 1-1 is from a counter, WBA try counter themselves but move breaks down & arsenal play very quick counter but WBA still got back whole 4 in place & everything is In front of WBA defence but whilshere still scores a goal from a deflected long range shot. 

The other thing that of course stands out is our ability to rest & rotate the squad well that arsenal just can't do right now. This is arsenal last big game in space of a week, v Liverpool game then bvb away now man utd at OT. With near enough exact same players in all 3 games with maybe 1 or 2 changes each time if that. It will be very difficult for arsenal IMO to last whole game without crashing out. Dortmund one of fittest sides in Europe & in own ground mentally for arsenal had tough that game out it was amazing display v arsenal to do what they did & hang on to 65min before got first big chance which they took then grind out a 0-1 away win there. Flamini will come back in likely for Rosicky in the arsenal side but other then that can't see any changes to Arsenal starting 11 for Sundays game.

Anyway I'm very excited by the game in Sunday. It has that kinda feel to the game of old days when both sides we at top side going for PL its clearly different now since it's not saf in charge it Moyes & we still are in transition as a side but still believe both sides will believe can win the PL this season so this game may go long way in to telling us how far exactly both sides can go this season.


----------



## DA

I hope we pick a good team and win.


----------



## seabs

*I hope we pick a bad team and win. That'd be more enjoyable.*


----------



## Liam Miller

So first 11 then?


----------



## steamed hams

In The Night Brendan :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cleverly vs Ramsey plz


----------



## Irish Jet

Jones should start in midfield. Been superb in his last two games there. Also think he's been one of our best players this season, been excellent everywhere bar RB. Been our best centre back too.


----------



## Irish Jet

Edit: meant to edit last post, not fucking repost


----------



## seabs

*Jones was horrific at CB vs Stoke. I'd say Vidic has been better this season at CB than him. I'd put him CM with Carrick too though.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...news/david-moyes-claims-signed-aaron-6287237?

It's okay, Manc fans. Moyes almost signed a good player once. :moyes1


----------



## D'Angelo

http://i.imgur.com/t3MHnEY.gif


----------



## Green Light

strong embed skills


----------



## D'Angelo

i actually forgot how to embed considering i thought everyone had actually gone exclusively to twitter

but yeah

suk ur mums


----------



## Renegade™

Seabs said:


> *Jones was horrific at CB vs Stoke. I'd say Vidic has been better this season at CB than him. I'd put him CM with Carrick too though.*


this. Jones often at CB is a liability, but at DM next to Carrick he's very good. CB's should be Vidic and Evans if fit.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Hope Johnson and Enrique are back for today's game. I want this 3 at the back malarkey to be over and done with


----------



## BkB Hulk

Sakho's supposedly injured, so I expect Agger to be back in on the left of however many CBs we have playing.


----------



## reDREDD

anyone else find it weird that after basically missing all last year, john terry is back and a top premier league CB again?

the guy has made little to no mistakes all season, unlike luiz, cahill, cole and BRAN

and hes played every game

his horrible lack of pace has barely been exposed either

seriously, what is this parallel earth?


edit: ok just realised STRINGER IS BACK :mark:

this forum really is being overrun by arsenal marks


----------



## DA

Keep an eye out for me today guys. I'll be the guy on the Kop holding a Liverpool scarf.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

BkB Hulk said:


> Sakho's supposedly injured, so I expect Agger to be back in on the left of however many CBs we have playing.


Sturridge
Hendo--Coutinho--Suarez
Lucas---Gerrard
Enrique-Agger-Skrtel-Johnson
Mignolet​
Please.

And the Arsenal fans will be gone by the new year after they go on a 8 game winless run :dance


----------



## Green Light

:lenny


----------



## Green Light

Arma geddon annoyed with all these autoplay videos btw :brodgers

Inb4 Liverpool crash and burn like the Shuttle Independence :brodgers :brodgers


----------



## united_07

BkB Hulk said:


> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...news/david-moyes-claims-signed-aaron-6287237?
> 
> It's okay, Manc fans. Moyes almost signed a good player once. :moyes1


3 clubs agreed a deal

http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-Features/Football-News/2008/Jun/Ramsey-fee-agreed.aspx


----------



## Rush

Synaesthesia said:


> Arma geddon annoyed with all these autoplay videos btw :brodgers
> 
> Inb4 Liverpool crash and burn like the Shuttle Independence :brodgers :brodgers


uwotm8


----------



## BkB Hulk

That says top PL teams. No way Moyes ever nearly got him to Everton. :brodgers


----------



## Hamada

Got no faith in West Brom overcoming the odds like they did against Utd, but still. Anichebe must start over Long though. Long was shit and Anichebe seems to be starting a bit of a good link up with Sessegnon. Berahino to come off the bench as THA IMPACT SUB. Clarke won't start him until he signs that contract.


----------



## Zen

Chelsea 3 West Brom 0


----------



## Bullseye

Adrien Mercier said:


> Chelsea 3 West Brom 0


Will West Brom have to change their name as well?


----------



## Irish Jet

Seabs said:


> *Jones was horrific at CB vs Stoke. I'd say Vidic has been better this season at CB than him. I'd put him CM with Carrick too though.*


He made an awful mistake for the 2nd goal. Other that that he was excellent.

He was much better than Evans in that game.


----------



## Kenny

Mignolet

Johnson.Skrtel..Agger.Enrique
......................Lucas
...........Gerrard.........Henderson
..........................Coutinho

...................Suarez
..............................Sturridge

SOON


----------



## BkB Hulk

Fulham will probably play decent today just because they were complete and utter gash last week.


----------



## Kenny

I'm watching the game with my mate who supports Fulham. Could be good or could be bad. If Fulham win...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Fulham won't win. 

Would not be shocked if our lead is cut to two points by the end of the weekend. But then I'm one of those Arsenal fans that still believes the world is an awful place where dreams are eaten by cretinous pixies like Jordi Alba with Daniel Sturridge's gay fucking celebration.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Man Utd 2 Arsenal 1


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Christ, the Welshman must be confident. Pretty sure is the shortest post I've ever seen him make. I even highlighted it because I thought for sure there'd be some white text in there.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

^ :agree:


----------



## Kiz

WOOLCOCK said:


> Man Utd 2 Arsenal 1


not sure how adrien managed to get a taken username


----------



## WOOLCOCK

what a great advert for wrestling forum!


----------



## danny_boy

I'm willing to bet Adrien at some point in his young life studied or is studying Animal Care

Also Grimsby VS Scunny, Lincolnshire Derby in the Cup :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I'm predicting Man U to beat ArsenLOL but they could also draw or lose.


Also, why does Peter Crouch imitate my dancing?


----------



## Andre

Adrien Mercier said:


> Chelsea 3 West Brom 0


Controversial!


----------



## Hamada

Adrien Mercer said:


> Controversial!


:jordan


----------



## BkB Hulk

Confirmed #LFC team v Fulham: Mignolet, Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Cissokho, Lucas, Gerrard, Henderson, Coutinho, Suarez, Sturridge
Confirmed #LFC subs v Fulham: Jones, Enrique, Alberto, Moses, Sakho, Allen, Sterling

:brodgers


----------



## wkdsoul

After a much drunken pub converstion, you can pick a team but only based on mationality, and you can only pick them once, with the Mirrored pairings (whats LB HAS to be RB, if you play 3 CB, they all have to be same etc).. my would be in a 4 4 1 1

Gk - English

FB(x2) - Brazilian
CB(x2) - Italian

Wingers - Dutch
Midfield - Spanish

AMC - Argentianian

Striker - German


Any takers?


----------



## Humph

GK - German
Defence - German
Midfield - German
Striker - German

EDIT: Didn't see the only once bit :side:


----------



## Curry

wkdsoul said:


> Any takers?


3-4-1-2:

German GK
3 Italian CBs
Brazilian RWB/LWB
2 Spanish CMs
Argentinian AM
2 Dutch Strikers


----------



## iMac

I Curry I said:


> 3-5-2:
> 
> German GK
> 3 Italian CBs
> Brazilian RWB/LWB
> 3 Spanish CMs
> Argentinian AM
> 2 Dutch Strikers


You've got 12 players in your team. :side:


----------



## Humph

> Arsenal chief executive Ivan Gazidis has revealed the club could sign an additional centre forward in January as they look to build a title challenge.
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/...utive-ivan-gazidis-targets-additional-striker


Lewandowski :banderas
Llorente :banderas
Benteke :banderas


----------



## Hamada

Benzema :banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk

Demba Ba. :brodgers


----------



## Joel

Bendtner contract renewal :banderas


----------



## Rush

AlexHumph said:


> Lewandowski :banderas
> Llorente :banderas
> Benteke :banderas


off to bayern :banderas
staying at Juve :banderas
possible :wenger


----------



## Humph

Certainly wouldn't complain at Ba or Benzema really.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Fulham have let in 3 goals, lol. You guys think they'll change their name after this game?


----------



## Vader

to Shithouse Cottagers?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I was thinking of THREELAM, because they've let in 3 goals you see.

Do you understand?


----------



## Vader

Fourlam?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

^ :agree:


----------



## Rush

Vader said:


> Fourlam?


managed by M4rtin J0l


----------



## WOOLCOCK

^ I don't understand


----------



## Andre

Vader said:


> to Shithouse Cottagers?


Nah, that's Alex's Sunday league team.


----------



## Rush

WOOLCOCK said:


> ^ I don't understand


they have let in 4 goals and scored 0 

/adrien mercier


----------



## God™

Ivanovic needs to fuck off. This match was lost at team selection.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Rush said:


> they have let in 4 goals and scored 0
> 
> /adrien mercier


LOL :lmao .


Humour overload.


----------



## Irish Jet

Have Sturridge as captain and he doesn't even have a fucking assist in a fucking 4-0 route.

I couldn't hate that cunt any more than I do. POS.


----------



## Oliver-94

lol at Chelsea. unk2 :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

Mou out?


----------



## Irish Jet

Fucking scandalous.


----------



## Kiz

disgraceful dive, even worse decision

marriner continuing to bottle big decision. 

wonder if moureen will have a cry about this too.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Marriner shat his pants.


----------



## Rush

Marriner is a fucking joke


----------



## Hamada

Marriner, hope that money Chelsea paid you was worth it. Cunt.


----------



## Joel

Never a penalty. West Brom truly robbed by Hazard (who continues to be shit) and Marriner.

I don't know what's wrong with this team in November. However, Lampard starting over Mikel was daft.


----------



## Goku

evil chelsea is evil

Also lmao at that celebration by Hazard.


----------



## CGS

Ramires and Marriner you WOAT's


----------



## Goku

One of the West Brom goals was sketchy too tbf.


----------



## Hamada

Cech fucked that up, it wasn't a ref intervention of West Brom's behalf.


----------



## Kiz

> Mourinho joined in the debate over diving by admitting: “I hate it.” Although he was at pains to make clear he was not talking about Ashley Young after the Manchester United winger’s antics were heavily criticised again this week, Mourinho made a more general point about players who are guilty of simulation.
> 
> “If, because of diving, a football result directly is affected, I think the player should be punished. But I don’t need to speak to my players because they don’t dive.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-League-for-West-Bromwich-Albion-fixture.html

:deandre


----------



## God™

Get out the chequebook Roman and sign a fucking holding midfielder in January. I don't care if we have to pay him 500k a week, just do it. Seeing Lampard and Ramires together every week is giving me cancer.


----------



## Curry

Can we stop calling it a ridiculous decision? It was a bad decision by Marriner because Ramires conned him but the reaction has been blown out of proportion.

Chelsea were shocking though, need a holding mid desperately.


----------



## Vader

It's a ridiculous decision.


----------



## Hamada

I Curry I said:


> Can we stop calling it a ridiculous decision? It was a bad decision by Marriner because Ramires conned him but the reaction has been blown out of proportion.



No.


----------



## CGS

I Curry I said:


> Can we stop calling it a ridiculous decision? It was a bad decision by Marriner because Ramires conned him but the reaction has been blown out of proportion.


:kobe 

It's a decision that directly cost West brom the game. An awful decision at that


----------



## united_07

> Mourinho: "I don't think it was a penalty, I know it was. Andre Marriner is one of the best referee's in Europe.



:kobe


----------



## Liam Miller

If it was United or happened in Serie A.....


----------



## Kiz

if it was anyone honestly. whenever the footage gets out (2 mins after) people are annoyed no matter the team.

it's a ridiculous decision because it's plainly wrong and cost west brom 2 points.


----------



## Rush

I Curry I said:


> Can we stop calling it a ridiculous decision? It was a bad decision by Marriner because Ramires conned him but the reaction has been blown out of proportion.
> 
> Chelsea were shocking though, need a holding mid desperately.


:banderas it was a ridiculous decision. Don't try and sugar coat the fact that Ramires is scum.


----------



## Hamada

WEST BROM AND STEVE CLARKE'S WF ARMY bama


----------



## Mikey Damage

chesealol

win tomorrow, and we're 7 up on them. :mark:


----------



## God™

I don't think it was a dive from Ramires. It was, however, a blatantly incorrect decision that cost West Brom a deserved 3 points.


----------



## Hamada

Mikey Damage said:


> chesealol
> 
> win tomorrow, and we're 7 up on them. :mark:


THANK ME YOU BITCH.















































I need more feels after a WOAT decision like that enaldo


----------



## CGS

Mikey Damage said:


> chesealol
> 
> win tomorrow, and we're 7 up on them. :mark:


Man U/Arsenal draw pls

Also woo we back in 2nd. Southampton being third sounds unreal though


----------



## Joel

Looking at it, it's not exactly a dive. It's 100% a no call, it's weak, but calling it a dive wouldn't be correct.


----------



## Liam Miller

Imagine if it was for the winning goal :jose


----------



## Kiz

guidetti in the first team squad for tomorrow apparently :mark:

and i would say someone looking for contact and collapsing as soon as contact is made a dive. he runs into popov and hits the deck.

also not too certain what he's doing with his back leg there. goes kind of limp.


----------



## Joel

Kiz said:


> guidetti in the first team squad for tomorrow apparently :mark:
> 
> and i would say someone looking for contact and collapsing as soon as contact is made a dive. he runs into popov and hits the deck.


I guess Ramires is actually the one initiating the contact, which is why it shouldn't be a foul. I need to see it at full speed again, as I barely saw it the first time, but I don't think it looks like a cast iron dive from the .gif.


----------



## seabs

*There's contact but only because Ramires falls into him. Looking at the GIF he's falling down before there's contact. Dying seconds, obvious tactic at home. Unethical but very smart. Refs give them a lot even though they're not fouls. I don't like calling something where there's contact a dive but it was a penalty won rather than a penalty lost. *


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

gundogan would make chelsea epl champions. not even kiddings


----------



## Liam Miller

A million pounds would make me richer, point is?


----------



## God™

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> gundogan would make chelsea epl champions. not even kiddings


I'd kill for a player half as good as gundogan at the moment.


----------



## ABK

Finding it difficult to post atm :draper2



Hamada said:


> Got no faith in West Brom overcoming the odds like they did against Utd, but still.* Anichebe must start over Long though. Long was shit* and Anichebe seems to be starting a bit of a good link up with Sessegnon. Berahino to come off the bench as THA IMPACT SUB. Clarke won't start him until he signs that contract.


:hayden3



Adrien Mercier said:


> Chelsea 3 West Brom 0


bama2

Missed the first half. Outrageous second half performance. Looked entirely a different side from the one that played Schalke midweek. Defending for their equaliser what awful. Three players contesting for the ball but in the end none of them got to it. Lampard, who seemed to be in the right position to head the ball off danger, didn't even attempt to jump. I didn't see how Ivanovic lost the ball for the second goal they scored so idk if it's a free kick or not but Cech should have saved Sessegnon's shot that went it. Poor goalkeeping. We got a lucky penalty in the end, which I was happy with even though I don't think it was worth a penalty. Credit to West Brom though, they deserved to win, and were clearly the better side from the start of the second half up until they took the lead and were very well organised at back only to concede a penalty in the end.



Joel said:


> Never a penalty. West Brom truly robbed by Hazard *(who continues to be shit)* and Marriner.
> 
> I don't know what's wrong with this team in November. However, Lampard starting over Mikel was daft.


Always said the same. I don't know why he keeps starting when there are more hungry players on the bench. Takes long to make a simple pass and falls down too easily at times. 



God™;26170865 said:


> Get out the chequebook Roman and sign a fucking holding midfielder in January. I don't care if we have to pay him 500k a week, just do it. Seeing Lampard and Ramires together every week is giving me cancer.


Ramires and Mikel would be my best pick now.


----------



## Hamada

Abk™ said:


> :hayden3


enaldo


----------



## Andre

4 man midfield vs a 6 man midfield. Hughton the tactical genius! :lmao

Hoofy allardyce's whu with close to 60% possession!

Not even going to whinge about the injured pilks leaving your boi ravel free in the box, howson could have picked him up easily, ffs! Morrison just left to stand completely free on the edge of the 6 yard box fpalm


----------



## reDREDD

im.... sorry hamada


but i will say this, why is everyone ignoring the bad call by the ref for wba's goal?

ALL bad decisions need to be stamped out

and no, i dont think its a dive, ramires just ran into whatshisface, crashed and the ref called penalty for some reason


----------



## Andre

Hooper! Thank fuck jussi was wearing clown shoes and gloves sponsored by clover!


----------



## Andre

Snoddy what a free kick :mark:


----------



## Joel

IN H*O*UGHTON WE TRUST


----------



## AEA

Well done Norwich good comeback! Snodgrass free kick was sweet!


----------



## Andre

Lucky win Tbleroy! 

Nah, good second half performance while whu rested on their laurels. Needed the luck in the pen for some confidence, then snoddy's hit a worldy fk. Leroy's goal at the end was fortunate and 3-1 flattered us but we need to improve the gd so I can't complain!

I still don't rate hughton, a home win vs a poor whu side when we badly needed a win wasn't going to change that. Fail to win that and it's likely he would have been gone. Thankfully for him we got the rub of the green today. We need 4 points from toon away and palace at home, then we can start to assess the future.


----------



## CGS

#Houghtonin?


----------



## Andre

Ray Houghton? Yeah, could give him a try.

*also assuming that cgs is being cgs and isn't in on the joke :brodgers: *


----------



## Irish Jet

So 5/5 teams hit on my accumulator and waiting for United to finish the job.

We're fucked. Could hedge it now, but fuck that pussy tactic.


----------



## steamed hams

Woo 2-0 vs dat recently strong Cardiff defence


----------



## Hamada

Adrien Mercer said:


> Lucky win Tbleroy!
> 
> Nah, good second half performance while whu rested on their laurels. Needed the luck in the pen for some confidence, then snoddy's hit a worldy fk. Leroy's goal at the end was fortunate and 3-1 flattered us but we need to improve the gd so I can't complain!
> 
> I still don't rate hughton, a home win vs a poor whu side when we badly needed a win wasn't going to change that. Fail to win that and it's likely he would have been gone. Thankfully for him we got the rub of the green today. We need 4 points from toon away and palace at home, then we can start to assess the future.


Gonna let him off the hook for a week, Andre?


----------



## Liam Miller

Irish Jet said:


> So 5/5 teams hit on my accumulator and waiting for United to finish the job.
> 
> We're fucked. Could hedge it now, but fuck that pussy tactic.


Well i know who to blame tomorrow.


----------



## Andre

Hamada said:


> Gonna let him off the hook for a week, Andre?


Should we sack him for failing to win a game during the international break? :side:

The way I see it is that we need 4 points from the next two games. If we can manage that and we can pick up a few wins during the favourable late December/January period then he might as well have the rest of the season, because the managerial options at that point are unlikely to be better than they are right now (not that they're amazing now, anyway) and the new man wouldn't be able to bring in his own players. Obviously if someone brilliant wants to come in, then fair fucks!

I don't rate Hughton and I haven't ever really rated him, one win versus an average team at home isn't going to change that. 2013 under him has been awful for Norwich, averaging about a point or less a game, losing at home to non-league Luton in the FA cup, etc. It's not as if he didn't inherit a good squad of attacking players that finished mid table in this league with 47 points. It's not as if he hasn't had a net spend of £30 million over three *windows* (why the fuck did I originally put seasons? Durrrr!!!!). It's not as if he hasn't been given strong support from the board in terms of patience. He's a mediocre manager who's probably capable of just about keeping us up every year by playing fairly tedious football. When you look at how Saints and Swansea have progressed, that shouldn't be seen as "acceptable". If we're going to struggle than the least we could do is play some decent footy like we did under Lambert with his championship and league one jobbers.

The only problem is that changing the manager could lead to further problems...bring in the wrong manager, a shit manager, or a manager who's only good when bringing in his own players and it could spell disaster. That's not to say that I'm confident that we will stay up with Hughton in charge, but I guess it could be worse. I suppose the best situation would be if we did what Saints did and changed the manager when the right candidate becomes available, regardless of the results around the time. Whether the right candidate becomes available any time soon, who knows?


----------



## AEA

Hoping for something tomorrow..


----------



## united_07

arsenal fans have made a banner for tomorrow :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

Jaysus, what a sad pack of fucks.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Arsenal's support is gonna have a job on to divert attention away from that eyesore. When you're ready AWAY DAY BOYZ.



P.S :










imo


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> arsenal fans have made a banner for tomorrow :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

:lmao classic gooners.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Could you imagine how awkward it would be if Stuart Hall was still commentating and drew attention to 'the little boy inside of me'. arf :~


----------



## Joel

I still don't know what Cech was thinking.


----------



## Liam Miller

Joel said:


> I still don't know what Cech was thinking.


Just saw for first time but not a replay did it take a slight deflection? he just put his hands out on one knee.


----------



## Joel

No deflection. It's like he just didn't see it even though it was moving and tortoise pace. His reactions have been very worrying lately (re. Aguero's goal).


----------



## Andre

Joel said:


> I still don't know what Cech was thinking.


The problem was that he looked like he wasn't thinking. Complete and utter brain fart moment.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Adrien Mercer said:


> The problem was that he looked like he wasn't thinking. Complete and utter brain fart moment.


CGS'ing has truly gone viral.


----------



## Andre

Nah, Cech has the Mercierbot programme version 9.7 downloaded in his cushioned helmet.


----------



## CGS

WOOLCOCK said:


> CGS'ing has truly gone viral.


Hopefully it hits North London soon,


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Adrien Mercer said:


> Nah, Cech has the Mercierbot programme version 9.7 downloaded in his cushioned helmet.


Now with newly improved humour capabilities.



CGS said:


> Hopefully it hits North London soon,


Did your school teach you to end sentences with a commar son?


----------



## Liam Miller

Lallana is class.


----------



## Andre

:lol at Wanyama, what a clown.


----------



## CGS

WOOLCOCK said:


> Now with newly improved humour capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Did your school teach you to end sentences with a commar son?


Whats a Commar?


----------



## Joel

CGS strikes back :banderas

Lallana seemed to have a great game. Looking forward to seeing him for England.


----------



## Andre

We often talk about needing more technically gifted players playing for England. Well, Lallana is certainly that...



CGS said:


> Whats a Commar?


You also forgot to ask what an apostrophe is. :hayden3


----------



## CGS

I noticed I didn't side put one but I couldn't be fucked to change it :draper2


----------



## WOOLCOCK

CGS said:


> Whats a Commar?


Bugger, I had £5 on you not spotting that. You passed this test grasshopper.


----------



## Andre

Leroy is such a boss, amazing to think we only signed him for £4 million or so when worse midfielders were going for far more.

Annoyed that MOTD didn't interview him


----------



## ABK

Adrien Mercer said:


> We often talk about needing more technically gifted players playing for England. Well, Lallana is certainly that...
> 
> 
> 
> You also forgot to ask what an apostrophe is. :hayden3


:lol :clap


----------



## CGS

WOOLCOCK said:


> Bugger, I had £5 on you not spotting that. You passed this test grasshopper.


:denzel


----------



## Liam Miller

Anyone think fulham will go down if jol stays in charge?


----------



## CGS

I don't think they will go down tbh with or without Jol. While they are playing pretty bad right now I feel they have enough quality to at least stay up. Plus when you compare them to the other realistic relegation candidates in Hull, Cardiff, Palace & Sunderland (Maybe Stoke & Norwich too) I can't see them doing worse than at least 3 of them.


----------



## Liam Miller

Cardiff might have enough and hull will need to keep their home form, if they start losing on a regular basis their then they'll prob go down.


----------



## CGS

I don't see cardiff as strong relegation contenders as Sunderland/Palace but like you mention with Hull if they start going on a losing streak I think it's over for them.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Southampton really doing the wonders I was hoping for (United fan btw, just appreciate how good a team Southampton actually has). Speaking of United, I'm not expecting it but if we can beat Arsenal it'll really throw the title race wide open for the time being. You'll have the top 8 teams all within 5 points.


----------



## Zen

I thought Jose picked his teams based on performance but obviously he has his favorites. Why not use mata with wide players? he's still the best player we have in terms of assisting. I understand why he doesn't use him when we need to counter attack but...against WBA?


----------



## Kenny

dat hendo pass to suarez

:banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk

Cardiff will be fine so long as Tan doesn't send them crashing into an iceberg. They have a good manager and bought well over the summer. I would think Stoke, Norwich or Hull would be more likely to go down. Fulham are woeful too, but they have enough quality in certain areas that it would be strange to see them go down. Their central midfield is absolute piss though.



KENSENBERG said:


> dat hendo pass to suarez
> 
> :banderas


mghendowithabeard


----------



## Ali Dia

and i was laughed at when i said we would be top 8


----------



## Vader

It's November.


----------



## BkB Hulk

That would mean Arsenal also haven't won the title yet though. :hendo3


----------



## Kenny

John_W_Henry
Huge difference with LFC playing offensively with a lead rather than defensively. Brendan making great adjustments. Daniel & Luis - most dangerous tandem in football. Could dominate PL playing as brothers. Extraordinary fun to watch with Philippe & Co.

HE HAS SPOKEN


----------



## ABK

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Southampton really doing the wonders I was hoping for (United fan btw, just appreciate how good a team Southampton actually has). *Speaking of United, I'm not expecting it but if we can beat Arsenal it'll really throw the title race wide open for the time being.You'll have the top 8 teams all within 5 points.*


Ridiculous if you think about it. We started the week at 2nd and might end the week at 6th if Man City and Tottenham win their respective matches.

Still can't fathom what is wrong with us in November though. It's now played 3, won 1, lost 1 and drawn 1. We played 6 and won 6 in October. You'd think we'd take the fine run of form into Nov, but no. It's now 7 wins out of our last 24 matches in this month if I recall correctly. Next up is West Ham at Upton park, where we lost 3-1 last season under Benitez (on Dec. 1st, 2012, again carrying our November form) and then Basel away as well to complete the Nov matches. Both tricky fixtures considering our EPL away record, which is 1 win from 5 while Basel would be up for it seeing the've not won a match in the UCL since the 2-1 victory at the Bridge in Matchday 1 and are only 1 point behind Schalke.


----------



## Ali Dia

Our next matches arsenal and chelsea both away. If we can get 3/6 would be a fine result. Wouldn't mind ending mourinho's home unbeaten run


----------



## Kiz

just hope marriner isn't the ref, then you might be a chance


----------



## ABK

R.Scorpio said:


> Our next matches arsenal and chelsea both away. If we can get 3/6 would be a fine result. Wouldn't mind ending mourinho's home unbeaten run


Please get the 3/6 at the Emirates :jose

You currently have the meanest defence in league. Just 5 goals conceded in 11 games. Looking at the table, Spurs have conceded only 5 as well, but they've a game today. It will be a huge test for you guys back to back against two title contenders away from home. Interesting. Haven't watched Soton in a long time. Heard you're playing some good stuff. I'll be looking forward to both games.


----------



## Ali Dia

Our defensive record is misleading. Won't concede much when you boss midfield. Haven't really been put under sustained pressure this season. See how good our defence is against Arsenal.


----------



## Zen

Please beat Arsenal tomorrow United.


----------



## Hamada

TNA_WWE said:


> Anyone think fulham will go down if jol stays in charge?


I don't think Fulham will go down, they'll just avoid it this year. I can't see Jol staying much longer though.


----------



## Kiz

> by Hugh Southon 8th November 2013 10:33am GMT
> Manchester City have been alerted that former transfer target Isco is already unsettled at Real Madrid.
> 
> The Blues were outbid by the Spanish giants during the summer, who finally landed the midfielder from Malaga for £30 million.
> 
> City boss Manuel Pellegrini was gutted about missing out on a player who he had given a chance to during his time at the club.
> 
> But the Chilean has since received word from Spain that the 21-year-old is already fed-up with life at the Bernabeu, and could now be regretting his decision.
> 
> Isco started the season in impressive form and felt a move to Real would also enhance his claims to go to next summer's World Cup finals with Spain.
> 
> But Madrid boss Carlo Ancelotti has altered the formation of his forward line in recent games to accommodate Gareth Bale - leaving Isco on the sidelines.
> 
> City refused to go higher than £21m for the 21-year-old but sources have indicated they would still be interested if both Madrid and the player are now ready to go their separate ways.


:deandre


----------



## seabs

*Doesn't start a few games = wants out.*


----------



## Kiz

madrid need a striker. straight swap for dzeko

:deandre


----------



## CGS

Kiz said:


> *madrid need a striker.* straight swap for dzeko
> 
> :deandre


:suarez2


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Can't play a week later but can play on straight after?


----------



## Nige™

R.Scorpio said:


> and i was laughed at when i said we would be top 8





Vader said:


> It's November.


Exactly. It's great to see Southampton doing so well but they've not played Arsenal, Chelsea, Tottenham, Man City or even the great Everton yet who won't be drawing many 0-0's this year with Moyes gone (just the 4 so far and against the mighty Palace, a team that they'll beat too without Moyes in charge). Whoever it was, use that quote again you dug up from months ago after you beat Hull!

The table could look so different after you've played those five sides. I really hope Southampton maintain it, I really do but don't get carried away just yet. It is brilliant to see what they're doing, and it's impacting on the way we coach now. Their methods are being looked at and we're implementing some of them in our sessions. The fact that so many English kids are in the team too makes it even better. Shaw, Clyne, Ward-Prowse, Lallana & Rodriguez. It's brilliant to see. Get Cork back in there too for Wanyama!8*D


----------



## Ali Dia

Nige™ said:


> Exactly. It's great to see Southampton doing so well but they've not played Arsenal, Chelsea, Tottenham, Man City or even the great Everton yet who won't be drawing many 0-0's this year with Moyes gone (just the 4 so far and against the mighty Palace, a team that they'll beat too without Moyes in charge). Whoever it was, use that quote again you dug up from months ago after you beat Hull!
> 
> The table could look so different after you've played those five sides. I really hope Southampton maintain it, I really do but don't get carried away just yet. It is brilliant to see what they're doing, and it's impacting on the way we coach now. Their methods are being looked at and we're implementing some of them in our sessions. The fact that so many English kids are in the team too makes it even better. Shaw, Clyne, Ward-Prowse, Lallana & Rodriguez. It's brilliant to see. Get Cork back in there too for Wanyama!8*D


I want Cork back too. As for the sides we haven't played, I'd back us against Chelsea, Everton and Spurs. Not to say we would win, but I think we have played far better than them this season.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Joke for y'all.

What do you call a football team that looks great on paper but are in fact more boring than watching water boil and are kinda shitty at this very point in this very Sunday afternoon?

I'll tell you, it's Tottenham.

And we all laugh till we puke.


----------



## seabs

*They really are horrific. Feels good to be back to laughing at AVB on a weekly basis now. It's like they're totally clueless when they get the ball. Why the fuck isn't Sandro playing btw?*


----------



## BkB Hulk

I don't get why Spurs bother playing with a ten at home. They create shit all through whoever plays there. Just put Defoe on.


----------



## Kenny

MAIN MAN DEFOE


----------



## Ali Dia

Seabs said:


> *They really are horrific. Feels good to be back to laughing at AVB on a weekly basis now. It's like they're totally clueless when they get the ball. Why the fuck isn't Sandro playing btw?*


I guess they prefer Paulinho and Dembele. I'd have Sandro in myself.


----------



## Irish Jet

Lamela was GOATing on Thursday night, where the hell is he?

Instead that have that overrated shoot on sight moron on the right.


----------



## seabs

*Why is Townsend playing over Lamela? Maybe because Townsend hasn't been dog shit when he's played this season like Lamela has.*


----------



## Irish Jet

Seabs said:


> *Why is Townsend playing over Lamela? Maybe because Townsend hasn't been dog shit when he's played this season like Lamela has.*


Townsend has been shit in the last two games.

I'm not saying he should start but he certainly done enough in mid-week to merit getting half an hour.


----------



## #dealwithit

Lamela is better at football than Townsend.


----------



## BkB Hulk

There's a door. It's locked. You could use a key. Andros Townsend prefers to run headfirst into the door and hope it falls open.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

But what was Tim Krul smoking?


----------



## steamed hams

:torres Bardsley the WOAT


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Absolute shocking first half.


----------



## Shepard

This whole passing the ball thing is weird.


Bardsley needs to keep scoring at least once a game and I might tolerate him :side: WESLEY BROWN being immense. Hopefully he doesn't break. Larsson is lucky to be on the pitch but has been quite good at harrying and hassling in the midfield. Side as a whole is doing well. But we did the same vs Utd and fell to bits in the second half. So lets see how it goes.


----------



## Kiz

always refreshing to see how much we rely on silva and that if he's out our next best creative player is milner
or that if a midfielder is out garcia is next best
or that lescott cannot play a high line again

just anther game at the stadium of light. questions about the goal, sunderland playing the best they have all season, same old same old.


----------



## Magsimus

TIM KRUL :mark: 

Insane performance, best I've seen from a keeper in a very long time. Great team performance too, Gouffran is excellent. Winning the games we shouldn't and losing the ones we should though. Vintage Newcastle. :dance

Man City really do hate playing at Sunderland. 4 years in a row? Surely not.


----------



## united_07

> De Gea; Smalling, Vidic, Evans, Evra; Valencia, Jones, Carrick, Kagawa; Rooney, van Persie
> subs: Lindegaard, Giggs, Chicharito, Nani, Cleverley, Fellaini, Januzaj.


confirmed team, januzaj should really be starting ahead of kagawa


----------



## Renegade™

where's Rafael?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Mertesacker and Rosicky out, Vermaelen and Flamini in.


----------



## CGS

Magsimus said:


> TIM KRUL :mark:
> 
> Insane performance, best I've seen from a keeper in a very long time. Great team performance too, Gouffran is excellent. Winning the games we shouldn't and losing the ones we should though. Vintage Newcastle. :dance
> 
> Man City really do hate playing at Sunderland. 4 years in a row? Surely not.


Mags? is that actual you?


----------



## Irish Jet

Renegade™ said:


> where's Rafael?


Injured.

Huge game for Kagawa, first time in a long time that he's got the nod in a big domestic game. He needs to produce. Shocked Januzaj isn't playing, probably our in form player and was linking up well with Rooney/RVP.

Hate Smalling at RB, would rather see Fabio, an actual full back, but it at least should help that he's not playing against a natural winger.

Happy enough with the team as a whole.


----------



## Kenny

mags is back? :kolo1


----------



## T-C

Smalling at right back. Shite.


----------



## Liam Miller

That dive by Richards :lmao fucking hell lad.


----------



## Kiz

TNA_WWE said:


> That dive by Richards :lmao fucking hell lad.


in fairness he didn't appeal for the pen, likely ensuring that he didnt get touched and break his leg or something


----------



## steamed hams

Craig Jobber comes on. :terry


----------



## The Monster

united_07 said:


> confirmed team, januzaj should really be starting ahead of kagawa


Adnan can feel bit harshly done by but after Sociedad game there were first small signs of understanding between kagawa & evra down left flank both players played most combined passes to each other down that flank & it was our best attacking threat. Considering that & way Moyes always likes his side to play using that left flank it makes sense to continue with same partnership also think something may given kagawa nod over Adnan is kagawa drift inside wont see him wide left great deal & Moyes doesn't want lose that middle battle as have Jones Carrick Rooney & kagawa all there trying get around arsenal players in middle. Also Janazaj are great option to bring on off bench his drilling skills along with his pace is great weapon we could use if need to do that later on in this game.

Looking at that side doesn't take genius to work out where our out ball is which is Toni on right flank he has go wide & stretch okay when get ball & have any chance to counter attack Its really shame rafael isn't starting as his understanding with Toni & great delivery when overlaps him is one best attacking threats we have, thought smalling a classy defender in terms of attacking play of his game his not good enough just through being a cb rather then a fullback like rafael is. 

I'm shocked Moyes went with Jones in cm rather then Felliani, personally thought Moyes go with what he knows so that meant Felliani deeper cm role playing to his physical strength in middle but Moyes hasn't gone with Jones who more mobile willing workhorse who cover up ground & try to be aggressive today to get in arsenal creative players faces in that vital area between the lines.

I expect that Rooney drop deep on to Arteta & last season at OT saf told RvP to mark Vermaelen due to him being awful with distribution out of back so close down quick & also because often loses his marker when ball played In behind/out wide. Wouldn't be shocked if RvP does same thing tonight. Real hammer blow for arsenal that had break up there defence cb partnership in such big game like this.

Also think key area is the 2 benches. Think ours is a lot stronger then arsenal bench us & has more variety & experience on it to call upon if needs must. Been saying that all season really that no matter what game it is or what side have out in 11 or what cup it is our bench still looks strong. Worth noting that young has been dropped from match day squad again imagine due to lack of form but again Moyes doing it cos of his dive midweek v Sociedad.


----------



## steamed hams

Pants should have gone forward for the freekick.

Dozy Altidore barely moved for the 15 mins he was on for, no excuse for that.


----------



## Shepard

Wrap Wes Brown up in cotton wool and let him sleep in an oxygen tent to give him sexual powers. Anything to keep him fit. Made all the difference today. Even makes O'Shea raise his game. Team as a whole defended like lions. Huge win.

I APPROVE THIS THREAD TITLE.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Has Fabio been teaming with Zaha?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Churlish but I always hope for an Arsenal win in this fixture because of this:


----------



## seabs

*How fucking great was Brown? Like seriously. First match in 22 months and puts in one of the best defensive performances you'll see all season.

City were wrank bad. No creativity at all and a lack of ambition to get anyone other than the front 2 in the box for crosses. Pants could have made himself bigger on the goal if we're being as harsh as we would on Hart. How the ref can deem that Larsson foul not even a booking I'm not sure. Sunderland would have won even with 10 though because of WESLEY BROWN.*


----------



## Kiz

there is absolutely no logical reason for this away shitness to continue happening. it's just mental weakness. 63% possession and 24 shots, but 4 on target. sunderland defended excellently but christ nasri/negredo/kun just got marked out of the game with ease and we seemed clueless. like every other time we play a team away.


----------



## EGame

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Highly frustrating and ridiculous, will give Brown his dues though, they probably fucking won't defend like that again all season now though. Baffling away form, needs to be fixed. I am lol'ing at twitter though and 'PELLEGRINI OUT', the abuse he got for not wearing a poppy as well, jesus.


----------



## Mikey Damage

today could be epic.

watch arsenal bottle it now. :jose


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Per out has me shitting myself. Fuckin cunt boy Rooney poisoning the team dinner. Wee snake that he is.


----------



## Black Jesus

United bout to take the dick and like it


----------



## seabs

*The underdogs win the first 2 matches. Can we make it 3 out of 3? 








*


----------



## BkB Hulk

GOD of CUNT said:


> Per out has me shitting myself. Fuckin cunt boy Rooney poisoning the team dinner. Wee snake that he is.


Rooney would probably be out with food poisoning of his own if he even contemplated doing that.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

I just woke up so all I can say is holy shit what a great set of results for us.

My thanks Green Light and Shep


----------



## steamed hams




----------



## Black Jesus

Fuck. It had to be RVP


----------



## EGame

Strong celebration is strong


----------



## CGS

Real shame RVP didn't do the Adebayor style celebration


----------



## Andre

Three months ago Bardsley and Pardew were considered to be two of the biggest cunts on Tyneside. Fickle north easterners :bigron

Seems I was correct in backing Pardew when everyone else was saying what a shite hawk he was (mainly mags and shep). I seriously don't think that many people took into account the toll that being in Europe took out on the toon last season. The same thing is happening to Swansea this season, although I bet that there will be some swans (possibly some humans as well) calling for Laudrup's head this season. Thank fuck we are not in the Europa, wouldn't want to imagine how much worse our situation would be :jones


----------



## Shepard

Bardsleys still a cunt I want nowhere near my club btw. The tipping point w/ him was off the field problems as it is. Laughing at the club losing on his instagram isn't on and it's not like he's ever been consistently good at football in the first place. Played very well today though, won't deny him that.

Pards can stay for all I care given his derby record :ndiaye


----------



## EGame

Arsenal haven't been bad, they've been fucking terrible. 

Can't win the league playing like this WOATS.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

City losing, United winning atm, YAY!  Hope we can keep this up though. Arsenal will likely come out like a house on fire at the start of the second half.


----------



## Brickhouse

Van Persie is such a cunt. I guess celebrating against Arsenal is OK for him now that his side is behind in the table?


----------



## Andre

The Bardsley one was in jest, hence why I didn't go into detail. We all know that I love to go into detail.

I'm entirely serious about Pardew and the Europa comments though. Not sure why any prem team would want to qualify for that joke competition anyway. It actually meant something once upon a time, believe it or not. Jeremy Goss :mark:


----------



## Foreshadowed

It has been very reminiscent of the game last season between United/Arsenal at Old Trafford. United dominate the first half, have the better chances, look sharper on the ball whilst Arsenal look sloppy and uncreative in the final third. I thought Arsenal would look better than last season but that first half had deja vu written all over it. Surely they will improve second half though. 

United were comfortable; the back four did their jobs well, Jones is a beast in midfield, a real shame he's been booked for no good logical reason. The front four have looked fired up - Rooney and Van Persie have been solid, Kagawa has looked much more comfortable on the left as time has gone on and Valencia is doing his attacking and defensive duties well.

Them DE GEA SUPER PUNCHES, btw!


----------



## T-C

Having to take Jones out of midfield will be a big blow.


----------



## united_07

i'd rather jones stay in midfield if vidic is going off, switch smalling to cb, and valencia at rb, then get januzaj on


----------



## Curry

Arsenal WOATing all over the place, look nothing like league leaders. Hopefully they'll do something in the second half and it'll make this watchable.

Also, definite penalty for Man U for the Giroud foul.


----------



## Irish Jet

Been a pretty poor half quality wise, not that I give a damn about anything other than the result today. No one's played really poorly but Jones and Valencia were particularly impressive winning every ball that came near them seemingly, the booking on Jones was a joke. RVP looks incredibly up for it, think if we get him some decent service at all he'll score.

Jones will have to switch to CB, we'll miss him in midfield, but we can't afford to have Valencia at RB against Arsenal's fluid attacking 4. He'd be easily exposed.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Magsimus said:


> TIM KRUL :mark:
> 
> Insane performance, best I've seen from a keeper in a very long time. Great team performance too, Gouffran is excellent. Winning the games we shouldn't and losing the ones we should though. Vintage Newcastle. :dance
> 
> Man City really do hate playing at Sunderland. 4 years in a row? Surely not.


Magsimus :mark:


Decent half. Sorely missing Januzaj in terms of natural width though. Nothing against Kagawa but he's not a natural winger and it just constricts our play as he's forced to come in and he struggles to link up with Evra which has been a staple of United's wing play for years now. Good header from Van Persie and generally been solid if unspectacular, but doing the important things right. Second goal would be welcome although I don't trust United not to then immediately sit back and invite more pressure.


----------



## T-C

Vidic has made a bitch out of Giroud, could be a very different second half unfortunately.


----------



## Brickhouse

I Curry I said:


> Arsenal WOATing all over the place, look nothing like league leaders.


Might have something to do with Mertesacker, Walcott, Rosicky and Podolski all being unavailable while Wilshere is only fit for a bench role. Ramsey is not comfortable in this wide role he has been forced into today.



I Curry I said:


> Also, definite penalty for Man U for the Giroud foul.


:kobe


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

@brickhouse


nah Arsenal just gassing out, won't be surprised if they finish 6th now.


----------



## CGS

BrickHouse said:


> Van Persie is such a cunt. I guess celebrating against Arsenal is OK for him now that his side is behind in the table?


Like I said before you should be happy he didn't do this


----------



## WOOLCOCK

You've got to be impressed by the stupidity of being provoked into trying to invade the pitch and possibly getting an arrest because of an ex player celebrating in front of you. Football fans, don't you ever disappoint.


----------



## Kiz

General Aladeen said:


> United bout to take the dick and like it





BrickHouse said:


> Might have something to do with Mertesacker, Walcott, Rosicky and Podolski all being unavailable while Wilshere is only fit for a bench role. Ramsey is not comfortable in this wide role he has been forced into today.
> 
> 
> :kobe


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Hi Ozil


----------



## united_07

General Aladeen said:


> United bout to take the dick and like it


:rvp



did what was needed. Rooney easily MOTM.


----------



## T-C

Game on now. There will be loads of ups and downs left in this season.


----------



## EGame

*I SAID IT TWO WEEKS AGO. 

ARSENAL'S COLLAPSE CONTINUES.*


----------



## Humph

Neither team deserved shit. For all the love I give him, that was the worst performance I've ever seen by Giroud.


----------



## T-C

Van Persie is such a wonderful human being.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

united_07 said:


> :rvp
> 
> 
> 
> did what was needed. Rooney easily MOTM.


Fuck no. Rooney was great but Smalling & Jones were better. Smalling MOTM.


----------



## God™

:lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Wonder how Piers Morgan is taking the loss. With dignity and grace I'll bet.


United really need to improve their ball retention when we're defending in mass behind the ball. Everytime we're gifted the ball it's just a panicked hoof up the pitch which sees the ball come straight back at the midfield and defence. There's no shape to the team and it's a struggle to keep the ball for more than a handful of passes before cheaply giving it away. Arsenal were pretty below par and it was an organised performance by United, the sort that's not going to win admirers but will get the job done and secure a vital win.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Rooney is an absolute monster.


----------



## Kiz

why cant every team play open at the back football? then we might not lose as many away games because there are less off those pesky defenders.


----------



## Liam Miller

General Aladeen said:


> United bout to take the dick and like it












:gabby


----------



## united_07

> Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan 22h
> Too soon? #Tears4Fossil @rioferdy5 #TheatreOfNightmares
> 
> Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan 6 Nov
> We're coming for you Shrek @WayneRooney Fossil @rioferdy5 Van Pursestrings @Persie_Official - brace yourselves. #Afc
> 
> Because, as Van Pursestrings will find out today - karma's a bitch > RT @rororo_1993 @piersmorgan why are you SO confident?


:rvp


----------



## Curry

6 points between the top 8, it's like the Eredivisie with money.


----------



## Irish Jet

The confidence VINDICATED.

Always felt comfortable about that game, although didn't like the space we were giving Sagna towards the end. Evra started to slip in the last 10-15 minutes, but other than that every defender was excellent. Smalling offered nothing going forward but was a rock defensively, the way they played really suited him.

Huge win in terms of the table. 3 wins on the bounce in the league, need to keep that going over the christmas period. Arsenal will fall apart eventually, they're still far too Arsenal to win the league.


----------



## united_07

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Fuck no. Rooney was great but Smalling & Jones were better. Smalling MOTM.


smalling was still very poor going forward though, missed the easiest chance of the match, i would agree jones would be a contender as well


----------



## TheJack

Just loving it how people overreact over this lost.
Very few people expected Arsenal to win and in the end it was a close one.

Kudos to Manu, Jones and Rooney were fantastic.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Look at him, the magnificent bastard.


----------



## Nige™

It'll be a good two weeks without Arsenal fans begging to be taken seriously and gloating all over the fucking shop now they've failed in their first test away from home against a United team they weren't worried about all week!(Y)

Funny how they've been great all season without Walcott & Podolski but now they lose it becomes an excuse. Same with Wilshere not playing today and Flamini coming back in. Not forgetting the sickness bug. Keep the excuses coming!

Good to see Phil Jones bossing it too. Oh and Arsenal fans' reactions to RVP, get a fucking grip. He left to win a trophy and he won one in his first season. Vindicated! Grow up ffs.

Oh and another reason Arsenal won't win the league. Needing to bring on Bendtner & Gnabry to try & save the game. No substantial depth whatsoever!


----------



## Liam Miller

I shat bricks when vidic had to go off but they all did their job at the back, smalling is still shit going forward.

Also big Wesley was imperious earlier today especially after 22 months out, deserved thread title.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

united_07 said:


> smalling was still very poor going forward though, missed the easiest chance of the match, i would agree jones would be a contender as well


He's a defender....

And he only missed that one chance, he was alright otherwise.


----------



## danny_boy

So here's a thought for y'all, if in the next round of Premier Leagues fixtures, Liverpool fail to beat Everton and Southampton beat Arsenal by 2 goals then the Saints go top of the league 

:downing


----------



## StarJupes

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Fuck no. Rooney was great but Smalling & Jones were better. Smalling MOTM.


Thought Smalling was absolute dog again today. Had some good moments but was really poor when he attacked. Jones was excellent. Evans continues to be our best defender. But I actually thought Rooney wasn't tremendous today, some of his passes went astray and he got caught out a few times, I was surprised he had (rounded up) 80% passing. 

So happy with that win though. Few weeks ago we looked hopeless and now we look like the same team we did last season.


----------



## AEA

Absolutely delighted!


----------



## Foreshadowed

Lol @ the _"neither team deserved shit"_ comment. United deserved the 3 points after a great first half and defending fantastic in the second half. Sure, Arsenal improved second half but United still had some great opportunities and the back four was immense all game. Vidic going off was a huge blow as he was in top form first half against Giroud but credit to Jones/Evans, they were rock solid along with Smalling and Evra. Smalling is poor going forward but he did his job at the back well and Evra, although casually jogging back in the last 15 minutes, did work hard for majority of the match. Also, I'd like to see more of this Carrick/Jones midfield partnership, they gel so well together.

De Gea didn't have a difficult save to make but he looked so good in the air today with them SUPER PUNCHES! Valencia had another good game, which is doing his confidence the world of good. Carrick was great and some of the little passes he did when two arsenal players were isolating him was a joy to watch. Kagawa I thought had a good game and looked better when he moved centrally for the final 10 minutes before he came off and Cleverley added some energy to our midfield.

Van Persie and Rooney were terrific today, both looked so fired up with Rooney being the workhorse, tracking back and dropping deep in midfield and Van Persie being the target man that held the ball well. Loved the part where Rooney won the freekick in the Arsenal half towards the end and Van Persie constantly chesting the ball down and passing to Valencia and the part where he ran back and outmuscled Arteta off the ball and won possession back for us. Such a good goal from RVP also, great delivery from Rooney.

Great result and a good team performance.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

I wan't a gif of that super De Gea punch.
Rooney played extremely well, he really does put in 110%. Was scared when uncleverly came on but was a good result. 

Hope vida is ok too.


----------



## O Fenômeno

TNA_WWE said:


> :gabby


:clap


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WESLEY BROWN - KING OF THE DEFENDERS*

Every time. And of course it would be HIM.



Adrien Mercier said:


> Please beat Arsenal tomorrow United.


SEE WHAT YOU DO, MERCIER? SEE WHAT HAPPENS YA FUCKIN BAWBAG? THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT! YOU WILL PAY DEARLY FOR THIS! I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN! I WILL RIP OUT YOUR HARD DRIVE AND RAM IT STRAIGHT UP YER FUD!



Irish Jet said:


> Huge win in terms of the table. 3 wins on the bounce in the league, need to keep that going over the christmas period. Arsenal will fall apart eventually, they're still far too Arsenal to win the league.


I don't think we'll win the league either, but that was a different Arsenal from previous seasons. United gave us way more respect today than they have in years, and it's not just because Moyes generally seems petrified of everything and everybody. 



Nige™ said:


> It'll be a good two weeks without Arsenal fans begging to be taken seriously and gloating all over the fucking shop now they've failed in their first test away from home against a United team they weren't worried about all week!(Y)


What Arsenal fans have you been talking to? Because I'm pretty sure any with sense were plenty worried. 

This is obviously a Man United without Alex Ferguson, but it's still the same squad they had when they won the league last year, it's still Manchester United, and that was still Old Trafford. If we got a result there today people would still be giving it the whole "well, they got past THAT test, but there's still the issue with squad depth (my note: that is an issue, and I've agreed with that from word one) so we'll see what happens come January." We lost and people are giving it the "see, failed their first real test" bit, even though it clearly wasn't our first real test. People were going to find something to pick at no matter what.

I'm not delusional, and of every Arsenal fan here I don't know if anybody has had to suffer through more Arsenal-centric soul crushing bullshit than me (because I'm old). Not once have I said we'll win the league this year (in a non-jokey way, at least), and the last eight years have pretty much made it impossible for me to get too excited about anything we do. I'm cynical and pessimistic as all get out. But that game right there doesn't cement us as chokers or put an end to a genuine title push. Like I said, it's Man United at Old Trafford. Fergie or not, how many teams will go there and expect to win (not to be confused with being confident that they could get something from the game)? Does that loss today hurt us any worse than it'd hurt Liverpool or City or Spurs if it were them? Not really, because no team with a manager that isn't a numpty would go to Old Trafford and expect nothing more than a win. Idiots aside, the fanbases of every team in the league (shit, pretty much every team in the world) will go to Old Trafford knowing that losing is a very real possibility. Because they're Man United and it's Old Trafford. 

I get that we've shit the bed so often in recent years that it's pretty much second nature to write off everything we do as nothing more than a hot spell or a nice run of form. But I really believe this is a different Arsenal. I know the whole "we've matured" line gets rolled out a ton, but I honestly think it's true. Bar the cup game against Chelsea that I missed because of work I've watched every minute of televised Arsenal football this season, and this isn't the same Arsenal that everybody knew would roll over like a fat hooker once it got hard going. If that happens then I'll admit it and I'll cop to being wrong, but the difference is, this year I'm not actively EXPECTING it to happen. It would actually be somewhat of a surprise. I mean, our arse probably will collapse at some point, but I don't think it'll be as monumental a collapse as we've seen. 

Again, that's not me saying I think we'll win the league. I don't think we will. But it's sure as shit wide open enough that we have a semi-legit shot at it. Every team is dropping points, and every team will probably continue to drop points for most of the season. That's more or less just how it is in the Premiership at this point. It's all over the place this season. Basically, if you'd said to me at the end of last season that after eleven games this season we'd be top of the league with only two losses, and one of those came at Old Trafford, I'd have taken it all day, no question. A defeat is a defeat and they're obviously hard to take, but you don't feel as though it's all gone to shit after a loss away to Man United as you do after a loss at home to Villa. When did losing at Old Trafford of all places signal the beginning of a collapse?

Match was pretty rubbish all in all. Both teams seemed more like they were afraid of losing more than they were confident of winning. Probably a fair result in the end. Rooney was excellent. It's been weird for me personally this season, because it feels like I've been defending him and saying he's still world class when most United fans have been tearing into him. Of course he's a wee cretin, but he's still capable of doing what he did today. It makes me feel dirty saying all that. Our midfield was really quiet. Ozil couldn't really do anything, the greatest player of this or any other generation was stuck out on the right for most of the game and was mostly invisible, Giroud couldn't get going at all, etc. We still look far better in defence than we have in a long, long time, though. Gibbs is having a cracking season and Sagna was whipping in some fucking amazing balls in the second half. In general we looked like a team that wasn't going to wilt like a six year old girl with Polio. So that's something. 

Other results this weekend were relatively kind to us. Liverpool are the teams who's arse is about as likely to collapse as ours, so I guess I'm fine enough with them being two points behind us as opposed to Chelsea or City. 

Cue the Southampton game in two weeks where we get thumped at home and I'm forced to eat all these words. Fuck it.


----------



## seabs

BrickHouse said:


> Van Persie is such a cunt. I guess celebrating against Arsenal is OK for him now that his side is behind in the table?












*Jealous much?*


BrickHouse said:


> Might have something to do with Mertesacker, Walcott, Rosicky and Podolski all being unavailable while Wilshere is only fit for a bench role. Ramsey is not comfortable in this wide role he has been forced into today.
> 
> 
> :kobe


*:banderas

Like all them bar Per have been regulars this season. Which still doesn't explain why you didn't create a decent chance all game. Against a defence who has only kept clean sheets vs Palace and a Chelsea team who didn't even want to defend.*


AlexHumph said:


> Neither team deserved shit. For all the love I give him, that was the worst performance I've ever seen by Giroud.


*C'mon :kobe

Best we've played at home this season and yes there was only one team that deserved anything from that. Give Moyes credit because the team seemed super fired up for this match. Smalling isn't natural going forward but he was brilliant defensively. All the back 4 were. Vidic, Evans and Jones were faultless. Evra much better than normal. Valencia didn't flop hard which is a great game for him. Carrick was good. Cleverley was great I thought and another big match where he was fired up and delivered. Just needs to do it more against the smaller teams. Kagawa was ineffective and shouldn't be starting ahead of Januzaj. Front 2 were terrific. Not everything came off for Rooney as is the norm now but he made up for it in effort. Van Persie is phenomenal. 

Amazing to think how bad we've been but we're still ahead of City, 1 point behind Chelsea and only 5 off top after playing Liverpool/Chelsea/City/Arsenal all in the first 11 games. Maybe we can end up being the least worst team in the league again :hb*


----------



## Liam Miller

Brickhouse lol, what a numpty.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

In case y'all were wondering.


----------



## CamillePunk

thx u man u

btw suarez is tied for most goals while having about half as many appearances as the other leading scorers 

there may be something to feasting on human flesh. must investigate further.


----------



## AEA

GOD of CUNT said:


> In case y'all were wondering.


You mean you hate anything RVP related


----------



## Shepard

I hope Wesley Brown is fit enough to DEMOLISH RVP like he did to City's attack when we go to Old Trafford and become the true KING OF KINGS. I bet he would've eaten Januzaj if he'd been fit back then.


Fully expecting his knee to explode in training this week tho. Probably thursday or something so we can spend the week talking about how useful he'd be before we then implode when we play Stoke next weekend.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

alex1997 said:


> You mean you hate anything RVP related


No. Everything period. Now including and especially you.


----------



## Joel

Big team clashes so far!!!!!

*Arsenal*
Win vs Spurs
Win vs Liverpool
Loss @ United
6/9 points

*Liverpool*
Win vs United
Loss @ Arsenal
3/6 points

*Chelsea*
Draw @ United
Draw @ Spurs
Win vs City
5/9 points

*United*
Draw vs Chelsea
Loss @ Liverpool
Loss @ City
Win vs Arsenal
4/12 points

*Spurs*
Loss @ Arsenal
Draw vs Chelsea
1/6 points

*City*
Win vs United
Loss @ Chelsea
3/6 points

Everyone has avoided the cardinal sin of losing at home in these ties so far. Chelsea only team to avoid defeat away.

Plz don't hate me Southampton and Everton fans.


----------



## AEA

So weird seeing Southampton in the top 3, I be like :shocked: every time I see the league table.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

This thread title offends me personally. I hate every last one of you.


----------



## CGS

GOD of CUNT said:


> This thread title offends me personally. I hate every last one of you.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

CGS trying to provoke Andy, god dammit man that's just a whole new level of stupidity. If you have a sister who is swimmer you're (well actually she) absolutely fucked.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

The gall of him celebrating a goal against the greatest team in the land. What a vile creature.

I'd have celebrated too btw, and if anybody says they wouldn't have they're lying through their teeth. Fuck sake, I scored at Parkhead once and I was THIS close to furiously masturbating for my celebration. When the moment takes you...


----------



## CamillePunk

:lol just saw man city lost to sunderland 

SHEPARD :mark:


----------



## TheJack

Joel said:


> Big team clashes so far!!!!!
> 
> *Arsenal*
> Win vs Spurs
> Win vs Liverpool
> Loss @ United
> 6/9 points
> 
> *Liverpool*
> Win vs United
> Loss @ Arsenal
> 3/6 points
> 
> *Chelsea*
> Draw @ United
> Draw @ Spurs
> Win vs City
> 5/9 points
> 
> *United*
> Draw vs Chelsea
> Loss @ Liverpool
> Loss @ City
> Win vs Arsenal
> 4/12 points
> 
> *Spurs*
> Loss @ Arsenal
> Draw vs Chelsea
> 1/6 points
> 
> *City*
> Win vs United
> Loss @ Chelsea
> 3/6 points
> 
> Everyone has avoided the *cardinal sin of losing at home *in these ties so far. Chelsea only team to avoid defeat away.
> 
> Plz don't hate me Southampton and Everton fans.


*Southampton*

*Win @ Liverpool*
Draw @ United




PS: Argh, Arsenal gonna drop points in 2 weeks


----------



## haribo

All of the top 8 could drop points in the next round of fixtures. I know it's true for every week but you wouldn't look at any of those games and say it's a nailed on win.


----------



## Liam Miller

Giggs will score the winner against cardiff.

Is carrick playing through an injury?


----------



## Hamada

PHILIPPE BARDSLEYINHO.



AMIRITE SHEP?


----------



## Oliver-94

Not a terrible result by any means because at least we lost in a weekend where all (bar Liverpool) of our rivals dropped points so things didn't change significantly. we are still first, have a two week break and our injured players should come back against Southampton.

On the performance, I thought it was our best OT performance in ages (although not saying much) because I don't remember the last time Utd sat back and defended against Arsenal at home. Today showed that we needed a striker badly though. Bendtner did put on an effort but it wasn't good enough. Sagna's great crosses were calling for a striker to head the ball in the net but unfortunetly it didn't happen. Anyway, as someone said we are still first after 11 games. I would have taken that after the Villa defeat. Our squad isn't as thin as people say it is (we just need a CB and striker in January) though. We still have Oxlade, Theo and Podolski to return after the international break.


----------



## Brickhouse

T-C said:


> Van Persie is such a wonderful human being.


He's actually a huge asshole.

Poor performance but not unexpected given the injuries and the insane week of fixtures. Arsenal will be in cracking form after the international break with Walcott and maybe Podolski back.

United did not look like they are "back" to me. Sorry. It was a shit game all around.


----------



## reDREDD

yes, your squad depth is pretty thin

the fact that bendter was literally your only plan B is a huge indication of that.


----------



## Brickhouse

ReDREDD said:


> yes, your squad depth is pretty thin
> 
> the fact that bendter was literally your only plan B is a huge indication of that.


And yet your side would have had the same result this weekend, against West Brom, had it not been for a laughably corrupt referee decision.

You have nice depth. Quality? Not quite what you were expecting, I'm sure.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

The squad depth issue definitely gets blown out of proportion. But it is an issue. Not a gigantic one, but an issue nonetheless. One that could, and probably should, be solved in January. 

In theory, anyway. 

I still hate you all, btw.


----------



## Hamada

Dat "penalty" enaldo


----------



## reDREDD

corrupt?

:hayden3

now incompetence immediately means corruption?

also lol @ thinking the schedule is difficult right now

its still november. just wait until youre neck deep in december


----------



## Liam Miller

Is brickhouse a bot or just incredibly dull?


----------



## Brickhouse

Nige™ said:


> It'll be a good two weeks without Arsenal fans begging to be taken seriously and gloating all over the fucking shop now *they've failed in their first test away from home* against a United team they weren't worried about all week!


Yeah, why only count the domestic games? Afterall, it's been four whole days since Arsenal won an away game against a side that is better than any in the Premier League.


----------



## Oliver-94

ReDREDD said:


> yes, your squad depth is pretty thin
> 
> the fact that bendter was literally your only plan B is a huge indication of that.


 That's because we had Podolski, Sanogo and Walcott all injured. If they were all fit (including Oxlade), Bendtner wouldn't even be on the bench. It's just hard luck that we had all of our wingers out before October. Santi (can play as a winger), Theo, Oxlade and Podolski were all out at one stage so we were forced to play with Ryo and Gnabry. If we can get into a strong position in January and get a striker then this will only be a temporary issue.


----------



## Brickhouse

GOD of CUNT said:


> The squad depth issue definitely gets blown out of proportion. But it is an issue. Not a gigantic one, but an issue nonetheless. One that could, and probably should, be solved in January.


It will also be solved when what is likely to be the largest injury rash all season is almost over with.

Barring any setbacks, Oxlade-Chamberlain will be the only player still on the mend in just a few weeks (not counting Diaby of course).


----------



## Shepard

Can we just all talk about how great Wes Brown is instead? Also seabs fix my usertitle plz










Poyet also confirmed that the club is looking into signing Ki on a perm. Delightful player. Best passer of the ball I've seen in a Sunderland shirt in years. Suspect he'll be vital to us playing Poyets style. dat 91% pass accuracy :mark: Now all we need is an :ndiaye return to break the legs of anyone who comes near Ki.


----------



## reDREDD

wes brown is pretty great


----------



## Hamada

Shepard said:


> Can we just all talk about how great Wes Brown is instead?













tbh.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

BrickHouse said:


> It will also be solved when what is likely to be the largest injury rash all season is almost over with.
> 
> Barring any setbacks, Oxlade-Chamberlain will be the only player still on the mend in just a few weeks (not counting Diaby of course).


There's also that, yes. Injuries have fucked us about as badly as Bendtner being our only viable replacement at centre forward. Well, injuries fucking us has basically led to that being the case. Plus I count having literally no wingers as being only slightly worse than actually having Bendtner.


----------



## CGS

I still worry about Arsenal with the upcoming winter schedule. 7 games in December followed by potentially 6 in Jan. All lot of these guys have already played quite a bit with not much rest. The fans might say it's blown out of proportion but Imma say the full force of it will be felt around now - Feb. Tired legs + possibly injuries meaning those injured players will have to be replaced by tired legs players will be tough. If they come out of it come March feeling great then who knows where this season can take them.


----------



## Oliver-94

Don't be surprised if Giroud or Ozil get injured next week playing for their national teams...

December is usually a good month for us. We won all of our games except for one, last season and I think the year before. With an arguably smaller squad too. January isn't so good but the big difference is that we have started this season brilliantly whereas in the last two seasons we usually started badly and then went on a bad run of form in January. You have to keep in mind that in January, we could draw a non-premier league team meaning we that could afford to rest players and maybe in the same month we could buy players to add to the squad.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

CGS said:


> I still worry about Arsenal with the upcoming winter schedule. 7 games in December followed by potentially 6 in Jan. All lot of these guys have already played quite a bit with not much rest. The fans might say it's blown out of proportion but Imma say the full force of it will be felt around now - Feb. Tired legs + possibly injuries meaning those injured players will have to be replaced by tired legs players will be tough. If they come out of it come March feeling great then who knows where this season can take them.


I basically agree with all of that. I don't think any of that is blowing it out of proportion. I think that is a perfectly valid criticism to make. 

"blowing it out of proportion" is when folk start talking like we only have thirteen players. Those people I hate, like I hate everybody in the world right at this second.


----------



## reDREDD

when walcott returns would he play on the wing?

i read somewhere that during his contract negotiation last year, he insisted on playing as striker


----------



## Hamada

Needs more Bardsley, AMIRITE Shep?


----------



## Brickhouse

ReDREDD said:


> when walcott returns would he play on the wing?
> 
> i read somewhere that during his contract negotiation last year, he insisted on playing as striker


Those were false rumours.

After Podolski is back (whom Wenger sees as a left winger but more of a striker than Walcott), Theo will not see much time as a sole centre-forward unless Giroud gets hurt. It's obviously the most likely January purchase as well.

For the record, in games where Giroud is not available but Walcott and Podolski both are, I'd rather see Theo in the middle.


----------



## Oliver-94

ReDREDD said:


> when walcott returns would he play on the wing?
> 
> i read somewhere that during his contract negotiation last year, he insisted on playing as striker


 no. he is returning to play as a CB now. that's his new repackaged gimmick fam.


----------



## Liam Miller

I agree more Wes.

Wes laughing.










Wes champion.










Wes Bossing.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

ReDREDD said:


> when walcott returns would he play on the wing?
> 
> i read somewhere that during his contract negotiation last year, he insisted on playing as striker


I'd rather see him on the wing, but I'm not opposed to him slotting in at centre forward when necessary. We lack pace out wide more than anything. He provides that. Plus Wenger actively looking for another striker in the summer, and presumably again in January, suggests he'd rather have Walcott on the wing than up front as well. If the Di Maria rumours in the summer there amounted to anything and we actually got him at the time then I imagine Theo would've been played through the middle a bit more. But we didn't and so he hasn't.


----------



## Curry

Oliver-94 said:


> That's because we had Podolski, *Sanogo* and Walcott all injured. If they were all fit (including Oxlade), Bendtner wouldn't even be on the bench.


Have you really just complained about missing Yaya Sanogo?


----------



## Oliver-94

I Curry I said:


> Have you really just complained about missing Yaya Sanogo?


 No. I meant if he was fit, Bendtner would probably not be in the match day squad.


----------



## seabs

*Arsenal have pretty good squad depth when everyone is fit. Not on the level of City, Chelsea and even our depth but it's not a massive issue.

Ches/Falp

Sagna/Finland
Kos/Per/Belgian who used to be great
Gibbs/Monreal

Arteta/Flamini/Wilshere/Diaby
Ozil/Cazorla/Walcott/Ramsey/Rosicky/Ox/Serge

Giroud/Pod/Clown

Walcott and Ox could always lead the line if needed too over Bendtner. They've survived pretty well with Diaby/Walcott/Ox/Podolski all out for ages and Rosicky/Wilshere in and out. Flamini has been an amazing purchase for them too btw. Done an incredible job on the defensive side for a player that everyone laughed at when he was their only proper signing before Deadline Day.*



BrickHouse said:


> He's actually a huge asshole.
> 
> Poor performance but not unexpected given the injuries and the insane week of fixtures. Arsenal will be in cracking form after the international break with Walcott and maybe Podolski back.
> 
> United did not look like they are "back" to me. Sorry. It was a shit game all around.


*Your tears taste delightful btw.*


----------



## Liam Miller

Holyshit krul was awesome today and what a clearance from mbiwa.


----------



## DA

Witnessed the GOAT GOATing in the flesh. :mark: :mark: :mark:



DwayneAustin said:


> *Liverpool* 4-0 Fulham


:banderas 

Just far too for Fulham, even though they are fucking awful tbh. Four goals. :mark: The Kop :mark: The Brodge looks like a really cool guy irl, has a sort of aura about him there stood on the sideline. Suarez :mark: Weekend in Liverpool :mark: Great time.

If only Chelsea didn't have a match at home against West Brom where they would probably win comfortably.....

What's that? They had to cheat to get a late point? :banderas

If only Everton weren't playing one of the shittest teams in existence........ 

What's that? Finished 0-0? :banderas

Sunday will probably begin with a struggle, watching to see how many penalties Spurs get against Newcastle........

What's that? Tim Krul was playing? :banderas

City aren't far behind now, routine win away against some WOATS probably..........

What's that? LOST TO A RELEGATION TEAM?????? :banderas

Oh well, it can't all go right for us this weekend. Rambo and co will probably overrun Jones and Carrick in midfield etc.......

WHAT'S THAT??????

EH???????

:rvp

Tim Krul. Mags is back. Jet's accumulator. Arsenal fans' shit banners.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

BrickHouse said:


> He's actually a huge asshole.
> 
> Poor performance but not unexpected given the injuries and the insane week of fixtures. Arsenal will be in cracking form after the international break with Walcott and maybe Podolski back.
> 
> United did not look like they are "back" to me. Sorry. It was a shit game all around.


dont have 2 be mad, iz only game


----------



## Andre

I know everyone's probably going to say "oh ffs here's Andre being Andre", but I thought that Tim Krul was a bit luckier than some people seem to be letting on. He spilled a couple of shots, one where the Spurs' players were slow to react and he just managed to smother the loose ball, the other where he weakly parried a routine effort that was straight at him right into a Spurs' players path, fortunately for him the effort from the rebound was a glorified back pass/header. His positioning for the save from the header from the free kick was also woeful, making the save look better than it needed to be. A couple of inches higher and that effort would have comfortably nestled in the back of the net and questions would have been asked of Krul. 

No doubt his save from the one on one with his feet was top draw and the matrix esque reflexes from the deflected free kick were phenomenal pieces of keeping, but going by some of the hysteria I've seen about his performance I think some people have gone a bit far. If you go by pure stats the number of saves he made was brilliant, but when you actually analyse the quality of Spurs' finishing you can clearly see why they struggle to score goals in open play, a lot of the saves were more down to poor finishing than great keeping. Krul had a good game, don't get me wrong, but that certainly wasn't a Schmeichel vs Newcastle in 95/96, Toldo in the Euro 2000 semi final, or Rob Green vs Arsenal at the Emirates in 2006/2007 level performance, anyway.



Hamada said:


> Needs more Bardsley, AMIRITE Shep?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

upon reading adrien mercer as the last poster, i was expecting something like this ' everything is close now in the title race.. or, too bad for arsenal' or something.


----------



## Andre

Everything is closer in the title race now tbleroy.....beeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppppppppp!!!!


----------



## BkB Hulk

I feel a bit sorry for the majority of Arsenal fans on here. Years of a minority of ridiculously arrogant Arsenal supporters bobbing up on here mean they suffer every time they slip up.

Fuck that noise though. Like DA said, 4-0 BABY WOO! :brodgers


----------



## CGS

Why is no one taking US serious as title contenders? We beat Man U and destroyed the GOAT WBA. Where is our recognition?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

CGS said:


> Why is no one taking US serious as title contenders? We beat Man U and destroyed the GOAT WBA. Where is our recognition?


calm down csg, it's only game, no need 2 be mad.


----------



## Ruckus

I don't take any of these teams seriously as title contenders. This title race is stupid already. The weak prem.


----------



## BkB Hulk

CGS said:


> Why is no one taking US serious as title contenders? We beat Man U and destroyed the GOAT WBA. Where is our recognition?


Don't get DA started again.


----------



## Renegade™

great result for us :kagawa

Money City getting BRNWED = RATINGS


----------



## reDREDD

Heartbreak&triumph GOATing hard over the last 2 pages. made me laugh 3 times

we may have to get him into the catbox


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

International break next week 

Derby the following though :mark:


----------



## Rush

GOD of CUNT said:


> Other results this weekend were relatively kind to us. Liverpool are the teams who's arse is about as likely to collapse as ours, so I guess I'm fine enough with them being two points behind us as opposed to Chelsea or City.


uwotm8. I will gouge out your eyes and fuck your eyesocket so you'll literally be cock eyed. 



BrickHouse said:


> He's actually a huge asshole.


:banderas

bet you thought he was a great bloke when he played for you guys


----------



## Vader

Who'd everyone say are some underrated players? After watching MOTD earlier, Robert Snodgrass and Shane Long really impressed me and then I realised that they've done that whenever I've seen them play. Long especially deserves to be starting over the shit they usually bother with.


----------



## reDREDD

shane long is probably up there. not much talent but the son of a bitch busts his ass every time him play

shame he often struggles with the full 90 minutes in terms of fitness

Likewise with milner. not the sharpest tool in the shed or the most exciting, but hey, atleast he tries. hard


----------



## BkB Hulk

It surprised me that West Brom were willing to let Long go in the summer. He would have been a great buy for Hull. I'm not sure Snodgrass is underrated generally. I think most teams would be aware he's Norwich's dangerman.

Chico comes to mind as an underrated player. I haven't see how Swansea conceded three against Stoke, but I'm sure he cocked up several times to make this post look silly. Ben Davies doesn't get recognised so much as Luke Shaw does when he's been very good for Swansea since Taylor's broken ankle too. Distin gets overlooked a fair bit as a defender too. He'd be getting fairly old for a footballer now, but he's still very solid. I'll throw Ashley Westwood and Schneiderlin in there too. Schneiderlin would start for just about any team in the league.


----------



## reDREDD

remember when dempsey was overhyped as fuck and then moved to spurs and then left a year later to mls

:banderas


----------



## Kiz

gareth barry


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

ReDREDD said:


> remember when dempsey was overhyped as fuck and then moved to spurs and then left a year later to mls
> 
> :banderas


Do you remember last year when we "reportedly"(I doubt this proposal was actually true) offered Enrique, Henderson, and Adam for him?

Thanks fuck that didn't go through


----------



## Andre

*Underrated players:*

*Snodgrass* definitely isn't underrated. He received plenty of plaudits last season when he was scoring goals and creating them with ease. This season (up until last Saturday) he has been really poor in terms of attacking quality, so there wasn't really much to get worked up by in regards to his creative performances in all honesty. With that being said the bloke always puts in a hell of a shift and makes our right hand side solid by working closely with our right back. It probably wasn't noticed at the time, but he missed the 7-0 hammering at the Etihad. Our right back Russell Martin was absolutely pummeled that day due to a lack of support. Snoddy is one of the few wingers I've seen at Norwich who doesn't go missing during games. It's just a shame that he's so one footed and has a chronic lack of pace, although if he had those qualities as well I suppose he would be playing for a top side.

I agree with most of the Swansea players that Bulk mentioned, although I have seen Williams gain far too much praise in some quarters, much like when Leon Britton did in 2011/2012 due to a skewed passing stat. Anyway, out of that *Ben Davies* has impressed me the most because Swansea were quite concerned with how they would cope without Neil Taylor after he suffered his horrendous injury last season, especially seeing as they had to throw in a rookie. Davies had a few green performances early on with his positional sense at the time being akin to CGS' common sense, but he learned his role very quickly and over time has added an attacking threat to his game. His rapid development is commendable based on any terms, but to manage it in those circumstances makes it an exceptional achievement. Now he's arguably a better all round player than Taylor with just a couple of seasons' experience. Obviously he still makes the odd daft error like any young player, his header which gifted Kuban a goal in mid week being a prime example, but he definitely looks a top prospect with loads of potential.

I think *Schneiderlin* has been receiving a decent amount of praise since the end of last season, although maybe not quite the amount that his performances deserve. I said this a few weeks ago, but if Fellaini is worth £27.5 million then Morgan isn't far off that in terms of value. The fact that he has managed to maintain his high levels of sheer defiance while continuing to employ a pristine ability to read the game while carrying the bumbling Wanyama says a great deal about the player.

Sticking with midfielders I don't think that WBA's *Mulumbu* and *Yacob* are given enough love either. Those two are absolute rocks in the Baggies' midfield, with Mulumbu being the supreme athlete boldering through players and driving the team from box to box. Meanwhile Yacob shields the back four, nipping counter attacks in the bud and limiting the space for opposition number tens to operate within. A perfect example of this would be his display versus Arsenal where the Gunners played very narrowly and had plenty of attackers operating centrally between the defensive and midfield lines, yet Yacob managed to snuff out most of Arsenal's threat while allowing his team to attack with great purpose during the game. He also scored a goal which was obviously a rare exception and something that probably took away attention from the better qualities of his display, but was none the less the cherry on top of the icing of that particular cake. In my opinion those two are easily good enough to play for a top eight caliber side.

Based on this season *Tom Huddlestone* is underrated and is easily Hull's best player. The biggest indication of this was when Chelsea were battering Hull on the opening day; the Honey monster came on and took control of the game and saved Hull from a morale destroying thrashing. Since then he has carried them to a position in the table, which based on paper, they shouldn't really be in. He makes the players around him look a lot better than they are, a good example being Robbie Brady who despite being a trier really lacks the skill to be a good winger/attacking midfielder at this level. It's Huddlestone's brilliant vision and passing that makes Brady's off the ball runs so worthwhile, with drilled passes that could hit a field mouse between the eyes from fifty yards away.

I would say *Jordan Henderson *, but he finally seems to be receiving the credit that he fully deserves from the media (most sensible Liverpool fans have noted his development for a while), although I suppose a large reason for the recent attention he has gained was due to "gait gate". The most important thing is that it seems that the British media have finally stopped (well, maybe not all of them) tarring him with the same brush that they use relentlessly for Carroll and Downing during the never ending reflections on the spending during Liverpool's 2011/2012. Overpriced? Yes. A bad buy like the aforementioned two? Definitely not. Still, I was narked off when MOTD (oh, there's a surprise) banged on about Gerrard's performance versus Fulham while essentially glossing over Henderson's impact on the game and his hand in Suarez's goals, his high pressing was criminally overlooked in regards to the importance that it had in one of Suarez's goals.

Also, in some quarters, Phil Bardsley


----------



## Rush

Hendo's assist this weekend was pretty magic.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Mulumbu is a good one. I'm surprised he's not been courted by other clubs actually, considering he's been quality for West Brom for quite a while. Yacob's form has waned a bit this season, but he was very good last season.

Hendo's one I didn't mention because I don't think he's underrated by most Liverpool fans. I'm not so sure about outside of that, but if you ask most Liverpool fans who the best three players were against Fulham, you'd get Suarez, Gerrard and Henderson (Johnson possibly unlucky to miss out). I actually don't think there's anyone at Liverpool who I'd class as underrated.


----------



## Razor King

I think it was clear that Arteta - Flamini doesn't work since the WBA game. We become flat with that CM pairing. Overall, just poor, poor. Ozil and Cazorla were anonymous and when Ramsey doesn't score, we don't win now? No excuses really. Thank Lord that Chelsea and City dropped points too.


Edit:

The title talk? Well, this is the League where everybody beats everybody so... The season has been so unpredictable that we'd probably only get the clear picture in January. We won't do ourselves any favor if we wet our pants when we see the "big boys" though.


----------



## TheTruth24

Always knew Arsenal were pretenders. Losing to a mid table club like Man U. fpalm


----------



## Klee

I agree wholeheartedly with the thread title.


----------



## Evolution

Needs more Sunderland imo.

Just watched the replay of the game v Man City


----------



## Andre

Evo, your opinion on Phil Bardsley please.


----------



## Evolution

Well he's no longer in Paolo's doghouse which is nice. It means he's now free to get us out of relegation :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

When will we get a MACKEM GUS smiley?

And can :mon make a SHOCK RETURN now he's in charge of Ireland?


----------



## Andre

Speaking of Di Canio, this made me chortle:

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/nov/10/paolo-di-canio-martin-oneill-sunderland

Bitter much MON? Although I suppose he has a couple of valid points, even if he did get some of the facts wrong. Looking forward to Paolo's response...

Choice parts:



> "It's like a 27-year-old manager stepping in and the first thing you do is criticise the fitness of the team beforehand. If you've ever seen Aston Villa play, you'll see the one thing I pride myself on is teams being fit.
> 
> "What you'll find interesting is that when he started the team wasn't fit for the Chelsea game. Then the following week when he won at Newcastle, not being fit wasn't mentioned.
> 
> "Then about two weeks later they got mauled by Aston Villa, someone asked him about the fitness. Suddenly, he didn't know where to go. Because the team, as it progresses, should be getting more fit.
> 
> "And then, at the start of the season, when he lost by a late goal at Southampton, he was asked about the fitness regime, that he was going to have them the fittest team in the league. Suddenly, the fitness wasn't for that game but for Christmas, when the winter months set in. You know, I did have a wry smile at that one."


...and this gem:



> "John Robertson [O'Neill's former assistant] once said that if every team in Italy has pre-match pasta for their meals, how come three get relegated each year? It's an interesting point. Ability might come into it. I'd have loved the opportunity to sign 15 players like Paolo did. I never got that opportunity.


Well yeah Martin, some teams are going to have to be relegated at the end of the season regardless of what's for dinner :kenny Eating healthy in a league where not every team does might help though, hey?


----------



## BkB Hulk

:lmao @ him saying he never got that opportunity either. Sunderland made money for Di Canio by selling the likes of Mignolet brodgers). MON did as MON does and spent a heap of Johnson and Fletcher when he was in charge.


----------



## Kenny

needs more :hendo


----------



## Andre

Yeah I think Di Canio's net spend was something like + £1 million, so he didn't really have a proper budget in all fairness to him, although apparently the director of football chooses the signings there now.

Signing Johnson for £10 million was classic MON, much like his time at Villa when he signed Reo Coker, Harewood and Curtis Davies for something along the lines of a combined £20 million.








btw.


----------



## BkB Hulk

MACKEM GUS

That actually reminds me of my favourite transfer story ever.

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_6939928,00.html

Skysports.com understands that some of Europe's top sides are hoping to persuade Nigel Reo-Coker to quit England.

Reo-Coker has been linked with both Spain and Italy, but now it is understood clubs are stepping up their interest in the Aston Villa midfielder.

The 26-year-old is available on a Bosman transfer and that is proving a huge attraction.

It is understood that, from Italy, both AC Milan and Napoli are keen, whilst in Spain he is wanted by Valencia.

But the interest is wide-ranging as German champions Borussia Dortmund are also on his trail whilst Turkish giants Fenerbahce are ready to make a move too.

His agent Tony Finnigan confirmed to skysports.com that the interest was growing all the time.

"The interest from abroad is huge in Nigel, a team from just about every major league is looking at him," he told skysports.com.

"Milan, Dortmund, Napoli, Valencia, Fenerbahce - they are all looking at him."

Reo-Coker is also attracting the attention of a string of Premier League clubs - but they cannot officially make a move for him until the end of the season.

To be fair, Milan's more on his level now. :brodgers


----------



## DA

Not sure if this was posted yet but:



> England Under-21 captain Andre Wisdom was forced to abandon his £100,000 Porsche after using a satnav to find the way to his own club's own stadium.
> 
> Liverpool starlet Wisdom, aged 20, got stuck in a huge mud-filled puddle after driving down a woodland track three miles from the nearest main road.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/pictured-liverpools-andre-wisdom-abandons-2717070


And this guy keeps getting the captain's armband on nearly every team he plays. :wilkins


----------



## BkB Hulk

That he has a £100,000 Porsche in the first place is ridiculous.

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11096/9020837/suso-blossoming

Suso. :lenny


----------



## Bullseye

Clearly lacks wisdom


YEEEEAAAAAAH!


----------



## Andre

BkB Hulk said:


> MACKEM GUS
> 
> That actually reminds me of my favourite transfer story ever.
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_6939928,00.html
> 
> Skysports.com understands that some of Europe's top sides are hoping to persuade Nigel Reo-Coker to quit England.
> 
> Reo-Coker has been linked with both Spain and Italy, but now it is understood clubs are stepping up their interest in the Aston Villa midfielder.
> 
> The 26-year-old is available on a Bosman transfer and that is proving a huge attraction.
> 
> It is understood that, from Italy, both AC Milan and Napoli are keen, whilst in Spain he is wanted by Valencia.
> 
> But the interest is wide-ranging as German champions Borussia Dortmund are also on his trail whilst Turkish giants Fenerbahce are ready to make a move too.
> 
> His agent Tony Finnigan confirmed to skysports.com that the interest was growing all the time.
> 
> "The interest from abroad is huge in Nigel, a team from just about every major league is looking at him," he told skysports.com.
> 
> "Milan, Dortmund, Napoli, Valencia, Fenerbahce - they are all looking at him."
> 
> Reo-Coker is also attracting the attention of a string of Premier League clubs - but they cannot officially make a move for him until the end of the season.
> 
> To be fair, Milan's more on his level now. :brodgers


...and where did he end up? That European capital of culture, the glamorous hot spot where all of the big shots head to, the sun kissed paradise that is...

















Bolton :brodgers

Also forgot to mention this earlier:



> O'Neill garnered similar amusement from Di Canio's decision to ban various foodstuffs. When in charge of Sunderland, Di Canio explained: "We need to have lectures about why we can't have every day things like mayonnaise, ketchup and Coke."
> 
> Speaking after he was officially introduced as Ireland's manager on Saturday afternoon, O'Neill said: "I'm hoping at some stage or another [Sunderland's captain] John O'Shea asks me at dinner table to pass him the tomato sauce and I will dispose of it immediately. But then if I feel you can't win games without tomato sauce I will empty it on his plate, with the chips.


I wonder how that scene would go down and what would happen if Martin wants the ketchup back :hmm:



Spoiler:  ketchup


----------



## Rush

:lmao Wisdom, what a plonker. 

Suso :brodgers going to fit in well next year


----------



## #dealwithit

Adrien Mercer said:


> Yeah I think Di Canio's net spend was something like + £1 million, so he didn't really have a proper budget in all fairness to him, although apparently the director of football chooses the signings there now.
> 
> Signing Johnson for £10 million was classic MON, much like his time at Villa when he signed *Reo Coker, Harewood and Curtis Davies *for something along the lines of a combined £20 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw.


That comes across as pretty racist. Why not mention all the bad white players he signed like Sidwell and James Collins? I guess I'm being racist to gingers now though.


----------



## CGS

How on earth can Andre Wisdom afford a £100,000 Porsche?


----------



## Rush

CGS said:


> How on earth can Andre Wisdom afford a £100,000 Porsche?


b/c he gets paid too much.


----------



## CGS

Surely we can't be paying him that sort of money a week.....Right? :deandre


----------



## Kiz

there is this concept called saving money cgs.


----------



## Rush

CGS said:


> Surely we can't be paying him that sort of money a week.....Right? :deandre


:downing not in 1 week lad.


----------



## CGS

I need to start typing in a way you lot won't try and make me sound stupid :downing 

Seriously though how much must we be paying him a week then? £10-15k? :deandre


----------



## Joel

Just proves there's too much money in the sport if a player of 20 years old, no where near the top and is being loaned out to a divison lower for experience, can afford a 100k porsche, which probably was not a big decision for him.

Also, how the hell is Reo-Coker only 26?


----------



## #dealwithit

You only need 100k to buy a 100k porshe, you don't actually have to be a millionaire. Dude probably got all that money as a lump sum in signing on fee and went out and bought a car. Silly, but young kids will do that sort of stuff.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I stopped being able to use the "I'm a young kid" excuse a long time ago, but if I wound up with £100k I can pretty much guarantee I'd do way the fuck worse than spend it on a Porsche and get it stuck in a puddle.


----------



## Curry

Joel said:


> Also, how the hell is Reo-Coker only 26?


Thought that aswell but it turns out he's 29, much more reasonable.


----------



## haribo

You'd spent it on a girl called Porsche and get stuck into her puddle. :bruce3

Last season Wisdom was on 10k a week, so it's probably still the same. Half as much as Brad Jones though. :/


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

haribo said:


> You'd spent it on a girl called Porsche and get stuck into her puddle. :bruce3


She better have some puddle for a hundred grand.


----------



## Green Light

We champions soon.


----------



## Hamada

Kiz said:


> there is this concept called saving money cgs.


CGS FINANCE - If you earn £100,000 a week you must spend it before your next paycheque.



Adrien Mercer said:


> Sticking with midfielders I don't think that WBA's *Mulumbu* and *Yacob* are given enough love either.


Mulumbu has been an absolute boss for us this season. Yacob, not so much, I think he needs a couple of matches out, Hart-esque IMO. Watch him score a hat trick in the next game then, right Andre? :side:

Man, some West Brom LOVE shining through in the last few pages. This is what its like to have fellow supporters in the PL thread *wipes away tear*


----------



## Liam Miller

Mulumbu is class.


----------



## Old_John

Is anyone watching monday night RAW right now?! 
'SUAREZ GO GOME!' sign = hilarious! :lol


----------



## Humph

Nah


----------



## BkB Hulk

Suarez is going home to get Uruguay into the World Cup. Then he's returning home to Liverpool, where we hold him in a muzzle and tell his agent to fuck off.


----------



## CGS

So I just read from the times that Man U apparently wanna do a swap deal with Dortmund with Reus coming in for Kagawa


----------



## Irish Jet

Times say we're going ALL IN for REUS.

:mark:

Can we make a deal with Dortmund to un-cup-tie him and Kagawa so we meet in the final? Plz.


----------



## Kiz

that was made up by desperate utd fans a few weeks ago.

vinny out for another month, probably won't play before the new year. we've supposedly made an 11 mil bid for zouma in the last fortnight though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

"I could have stayed playing for Klopp, but I decided to challenge myself and play for David Moyes instead."

Hmm. Can't see it.


----------



## Hamada

Kiz said:


> that was made up by desperate utd fans a few weeks ago.
> 
> vinny out for another month, probably won't play before the new year. we've supposedly made an 11 mil bid for zouma in the last fortnight though.


A possible Zouma v Sakho clash in the PL? HARD TACKLING, HARD TACKLING EVERYWHERE.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Didn't Zouma just get a big ban from breaking someone?


----------



## Hamada

Yes.






HARD TACKLING.


----------



## Kiz

in fairness that's incredibly unlucky on guerbert, who just gets his leg trapped in. zouma gets the ball. yellow at worst.


----------



## Hamada

Tis unlucky I admit, I think the ref was right, but it could have been far worse.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Raphael Honigstein ‏@honigstein 1h
Worth re-iterating today that Reus' release clause only kicks in summer 2015.

Raphael Honigstein ‏@honigstein 1h
also worth re-iterating that Reus' release clause has been common knowledge in Germany for over a year now. (1)

Raphael Honigstein ‏@honigstein 1h
CEO Watzke didn't "reveal" it, he talked about it in reference to Reus being the only player left with a release clause in the squad. (2)

Raphael Honigstein ‏@honigstein 1h
Dortmund were forced to put in the clause when he signed in 2012. won't happen going forward because of stronger financials (3)

:moyes1


----------



## Razor King

United in for Reus? Is he the new member of the new band comprising of Cesc and Thiago? :moyes1


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

cant see it being a straight swap even if it does go through. 

Surely have to pay 10+mill for him. feel a bit for kagawa but to be fair he really hasnt been anywhere near what we were expecting. not since that hatrick last season. its not that you can blame his LM position as he often drifts to that no.10 spot but doesn't show much


----------



## BkB Hulk

David Brown ‏@DavidhBrown 15m
Glenn Mulcaire's notebook shows password for Wayne Rooney's mobile was "Stella Artois" #hacking

:lmao


----------



## haribo

Kiz said:


> vinny out for another month, probably won't play before the new year. we've supposedly made an 11 mil bid for zouma in the last fortnight though.


Will Kompany take part in Zouma fitness classes? ositivity

I'm not CGSing there


----------



## Kiz

haribo said:


> Will Kompany take part in Zouma fitness classes? ositivity
> 
> I'm not CGSing there


i laughed but cried.


----------



## Shepard

Hamada said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HARD TACKLING.


Ten game ban for this is harsh, surely. Looks just like the Robbie Brady tackle vs us that only got him a yellow card.


----------



## Vader

I assume its because his leg turned into mash potato after it.


----------



## Humph

Can this be the temporary January transfer thread with the WOAT International break happening? What position needs sorting and who do you want to bring in?


----------



## Kiz

vinny's legs.

i dont think we need to buy, we just need to keep our players from constantly being injured. would get rid of garcia and lescott and bring in some younger players though, zouma would be a good start. dzeko could be sold too.


----------



## Joel

No point us buying in this window. But in the summer I demand Paul Pogba and someone like Khedira. And a striker. Or maybe we could use Lukaku... Oh and maybe sell Luiz and bring in a new centre back. So yeah, 0 players in January. 3-4 in the summer with 1-2 leaving. And Joel becomes a happy boi


----------



## Shepard

Left back.

Again.


----------



## Andre

A pacey/solid right back who can cross and a creative midfielder who's capable of consistently playing killer through balls to the deprived strikers Hooper and RVW.


----------



## Hamada

AlexHumph said:


> Can this be the temporary January transfer thread with the WOAT International break happening? What position needs sorting and who do you want to bring in?


Rightback and a striker.


----------



## DA

A leftback with a brain and a winger who scores goals.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

The two Ukrainian lads please


----------



## Jaxx

DwayneAustin said:


> A leftback with a brain and a winger who scores goals.


This guy knows. 

ON DAT SHAW HYPE TRAIN!


----------



## Liam Miller

A cm please and a united fan has never said that before.


----------



## CGS

Yeah a decent winger wouldn't go a miss that's for sure. Everything else I'm content with for now really


----------



## Humph

Best possible realistic window for us would be Llorente and Ginter. Still think we could land one of Benteke/Lewandowski/Benzema though.


----------



## seabs

*A 2nd choice RB, a creative CM and two good wingers.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I don't see us getting Lewandowski. At all. No matter how pally him and Chez are. I still think he'll wind up at Bayern even though I'm not totally convinced they really need him. Benzema looks possible. Doubt we'd get Benteke. 

We need defensive cover, of course. Winger wouldn't be bad, either.

And a striker, obv.


----------



## Curry

Seabs said:


> _A 2nd choice RB, a creative CM and *two good wingers*._


Who would you try and get rid of from Young/Nani/Valencia/Januzaj/Zaha/Kagawa?

As for Chelsea, January is pretty limited. We most need someone in midfield instead of Lampard. Pogba/Gundogan and the like wouldn't happen in January and getting a short term solution (Similar to Ba last season) would probably turn out to be a waste.

There isn't really anywhere to go without spending north of ~20 million or getting lucky on a cheaper buy. We'd probably be best just sticking with what we have and starting Ramires/Mikel instead of Ramires/Lampard.


----------



## Liam Miller

I Curry I said:


> Who would you try and get rid of from Young/Nani/Valencia/Januzaj/Zaha/Kagawa?


----------



## steamed hams

RVP in the thread title after scoring 1 bog standard goal? :HHH2


----------



## BkB Hulk

A winger and a strong, athletic CM. Gerrard/Lucas gets overrun far too much when we're not playing the likes of Fulham or Crystal Palace.


----------



## haribo

Left winger, creative mid, and an assistant manager :mike


----------



## CGS

haribo said:


> Left winger, creative mid, and an assistant manager :mike


Sure you don't want a new manager while your at it? :moyes1


----------



## StarJupes




----------



## seabs

I Curry I said:


> Who would you try and get rid of from Young/Nani/Valencia/Januzaj/Zaha/Kagawa?
> 
> As for Chelsea, January is pretty limited. We most need someone in midfield instead of Lampard. Pogba/Gundogan and the like wouldn't happen in January and getting a short term solution (Similar to Ba last season) would probably turn out to be a waste.
> 
> There isn't really anywhere to go without spending north of ~20 million or getting lucky on a cheaper buy. We'd probably be best just sticking with what we have and starting Ramires/Mikel instead of Ramires/Lampard.


*Nani should be first out. Would still get good money for him and Valencia generally plays well but doesn't produce anything. *


----------



## Vader

I'd like to sell our fans and buy new ones from Scandinavia please.


----------



## Liam Miller

I Curry I said:


> Who would you try and get rid of from Young/Nani/Valencia/Januzaj/Zaha/Kagawa?
> 
> As for Chelsea, January is pretty limited. We most need someone in midfield instead of Lampard. Pogba/Gundogan and the like wouldn't happen in January and getting a short term solution (Similar to Ba last season) would probably turn out to be a waste.
> 
> There isn't really anywhere to go without spending north of ~20 million or getting lucky on a cheaper buy. We'd probably be best just sticking with what we have and starting Ramires/Mikel instead of Ramires/Lampard.



Think everyone would like to have Gundogan, not sure what price tag dortmund might put on him but it'll be a big one.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Vader said:


> I'd like to sell our fans and buy new ones from Scandinavia please.


I'm sure you loaned some out to City last season, but they've returned this season. :brodgers

The Telegraph is saying Carrick is likely to be out until Christmas.


----------



## Curry

TNA_WWE said:


> Think everyone would like to have Gundogan, not sure what price tag dortmund might put on him but it'll be a big one.


I'm not suggesting we'll be after him or that Dortmund would sell, just that even though he would be almost ideal for Chelsea I don't see that as the sort of buy that gets made in January.

I don't really see enough european football to judge but I can't imagine there are many players (if any) who could fill that spot in our midfield without a massive price tag.


----------



## Renegade™

Carrick out till Christmas? :jay

maybe the return of SUPER ANDERSON will save us :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

Renegade™;26315873 said:


> Carrick out till Christmas? :jay
> 
> maybe the return of SUPER ANDERSON will save us :side:


And rise Phillip Jones.











But yeah shitty news it has to be said.


----------



## Lawls

Pogba ain't going anywhere :side:


----------



## Renegade™

Clev/Ando/Jones/Fellaini combos :jones

SIR RYAN will probably see game time more often now too.

is TRAINSREALHARDGREAVES still a freebie? let's give him another chance :torres


----------



## reDREDD

for january id ideally like to see us getting a Playstation 4


----------



## BkB Hulk

ReDREDD said:


> for january id ideally like to see us getting a Playstation 4


So someone can control David Luiz? :torres


----------



## reDREDD

probably not, david luiz is more or less how i play on fifa 14

infact, eto'os last few goals are more less carbon copies of my own


----------



## Humph

Shit?


----------



## reDREDD

kinda, yes


----------



## Kiz

carrick and vinny can sit together and cry at how pathetic their respective positions are without them


----------



## reDREDD

maybe they can play playstation with me while on the bench


----------



## seabs

*Jones can cover Carrick reasonably well with Cleverley/Fellaini/Anderson.*


----------



## ABK

We desperately need a holding midfielder but I don't see us getting one in January. And it'll still depend on the players that'll leave in the summer if we're going to bring in midfielders IMO. We've got some young midfielders out on loan like Romeu, Chalobah (who can play as a defender), McEachran on loan, then Marco van Ginkel, Essein, Lampard, Ramires, Mikel atm. Think it's time we get rid of Essien and maybe Lamps or relagate him to a bit part role.


----------



## Irish Jet

Fellaini will be Carrick's cover, I think his issue has been playing alongside Carrick when their lack of mobility is exposed. In the games Fellaini's struggled Carrick's been equally as bad.


----------



## Renegade™

Fellaini is a peasant, Carrick is a KING. Clev/Ando plz.


----------



## Shepard

Apparently theres an option to recall ndiaye in january and its something we're seriously looking at.


Pls pls come home alfie. Pls


----------



## Ali Dia

Glad to have Morgan with Cork on the bench when Wanyama is found out.


----------



## DA

United starting Carrick against Arsenal even though he was injured. Shows how much faith Moyes has in his other CMs :hayden3



Seabs said:


> *Jones can cover Carrick reasonably well with Cleverley/Fellaini/Anderson.*


----------



## united_07

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...nuary-target-Manchester-United.html?ico=sport

:lmao :lmao :lmao


:moyes2


----------



## BkB Hulk

Cesc will convince him to make the move. :moyes2

:lmao @ the picture on their site. It just seems to illustrate how ridiculous the 'story' is.


----------



## Joel

If you put little dots to Iniesta's head it would make it look like he dreams of Moyes :moyes1


----------



## Kiz

reus and iniesta in jan after they swap kagawa and anderson

book it.


----------



## Shepard

Fulham appoint Meulensteen as head coach to work w/ Jol.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Shepard said:


> Fulham appoint Meulensteen as head coach to work w/ Jol.


Strange. He was basically announced as Qatar's head of youth development and they also said he'd probably coach the Qatar national team eventually so....MILLIONS OF DOLLARS, MILLIONS OF DOLLARS.

Then all of a sudden he turns the offer down and rumours arise that he'll be the new Crystal Palace manager. Then he becomes Fulham's assistant manager....wut? Seems like such a step down.


----------



## Kiz

until he takes over from jol


----------



## Shepard

ya basically. Surprised they didn't just sack Jol straight up but you'd assume Rene is running everything first team based. Good appointment really. Well, except from my PoV :side:


----------



## Quasi Juice

Or it's just a favor to an old friend from Meulensteen to help Fulham out this season. Then in the summer he can see which clubs need new managers and he has more to pick from.


----------



## Curry

Quasi Juice said:


> Or it's just a favor to an old friend from Meulensteen to help Fulham out this season. Then in the summer he can see which clubs need new managers and he has more to pick from.


He wouldn't go into the job knowing that Jol will probably be replaced by christmas unless he either a) Knew who was taking over and was happy about it or b) Was in line to take over himself.


----------



## Kiz

relevant


----------



## ABK

Kiz said:


> relevant


New sig/avi for Rush? :side:


----------



## DA

Any chance of explaining the pic, Kiz, you melon.


----------



## Liam Miller

It's a shite audition to be the new bond.


----------



## Vader

Looks like a GTA selfie


----------



## CGS

Vader said:


> Looks like a GTA selfie


Glad I'm not the only one who thought this


----------



## Liam Miller

Vader said:


> Looks like a GTA selfie


:lmao :lmao ffs :clap


----------



## danny_boy

Would make a joke about this video and certain member of this forum but it's far too obvious.


----------



## Joel

> Arsene Wenger may have been left seething by Arsenal’s loss at Old Trafford on Sunday, but the result was a whole lot more damaging for one reckless supporter in Uganda.
> 
> Gunners mad Henry Dhabasani has been left homeless after betting his house on the result of the game with Manchester United fan Rashid Yiga.
> 
> In return Yiga staked his new car, and his wife, that David Moyes’ men would triumph.
> 
> However, it was Dhabasani who came out on the short end of the result after Robin Van Persie’s first-half header settled the match in United’s favour.
> 
> So serious was the bet that the two men put down the stake in writing with local leaders and fellow fans drafted in as witnesses.
> 
> The Ugandan Observer reports that Dhabasani, who has three wives and five kids, fainted at the end of the match as the result of his folly sank in.
> 
> He was evicted on Monday after several United fans stormed his home and threw him and his family out.


Didn't know Brickhouse was Ugandan.


----------



## Kiz

rumours of a handanovic/dzeko swap deal, inter's new owner wants one big signing and has identified dzeko as gettable or something.

or it could just be the continuation of us being linked with every keeper on the planet.


----------



## Liam Miller

Joel said:


> Didn't know Brickhouse was Ugandan.


----------



## Hamada

Joel said:


> Didn't know Brickhouse was Ugandan.


Staked his wife? Brings a whole new definition to the term "going in dry".


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Renegade™

adequate bama


----------



## Brickhouse

Joel said:


> Didn't know Brickhouse was Ugandan.


Way to show humility to the poster who has owned the naysayers for three months now.

How about you go back to posts on the date of the UEFA draw and tell me how I look compared to those losers, unless you were one of them. So many I can't recall the list.


----------



## Kiz

is that because you also bet the list to your mate


----------



## reDREDD

brickhouse talking about humility


:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk

BrickHouse is clearly a parody at this point. I don't know why people pay him any attention.


----------



## Brickhouse

You're right, Costanza. They should pay attention to people who plainly stated that Arsenal would be shut out of a big name signing this summer, were at risk to finish last in the Group of Death and were inevitably going to have their top four streak vanquished this coming spring.

And ReDredd, I don't need humility at this juncture. I am the one who has been CORRECT. In spades.


----------



## BkB Hulk

You've done a mighty fine job illustrating my point.


----------



## Hamada




----------



## DA

Every time a shit poster posts in these footie threads, I feel like something awful happens elsewhere in the world, like a puppy dies or something.

Joel, Seabs, plz save the puppies.


----------



## Rush

why are they invariably Arsenal fans?


----------



## Razor King

If van Persie is King of Kings, then what is Aguero and Suarez? :suarez1

:side:


----------



## Kiz

south american strikers


----------



## Razor King

Then that'd make van Persie a European striker.

More like Emperor of Emperors...


----------



## Rush

Title is missing "Wayne" really......





















































































































ROBIN VAN PERSIE - WANKING THE KINGS

:argh:


----------



## Humph

MORE STRIKER RUMORS 



> Arsenal are monitoring Karim Benzema, Edin Dzeko and Javier Hernández in the hope of still making a major signing in January, with Olivier Giroud’s training schedule also being tailored to reduce the risk of injury.


----------



## reDREDD

yes yes.... all those names seem very realistic

im sure city and united would love to sell to their rivals

and real madrid too would love to sell their last striker halfway through the season


----------



## BkB Hulk

:torres


----------



## Renegade™

ReDREDD said:


> yes yes.... all those names seem very realistic
> 
> im sure city and united would love to sell to their rivals
> 
> and real madrid too would love to sell their last striker halfway through the season


dem tabloids bro. gotta sell dem papers and get dem website hits.


----------



## #dealwithit

And all you guys insist that there is no racism in English football :no:

Taylor should get a 5 game ban, but we all know he'll just get a slap on the wrist fine.


----------



## Green Light

BkB Hulk said:


> :torres


:banderas


----------



## united_07

how stupid can Taylor be to think posting that was a good idea fpalm fucking idiot


----------



## reDREDD

sigh, another racism trial

i wonder if he also will hire ashley cole as his token 'black' friend like terry did

certainly wont be getting the team discount though


----------



## Andre

Remember when Taylor blocked a shot on the line with his hand and acted like he had been shot in the chest so he wouldn't get sent off a few years ago? If he carries on with those types of comments he won't have to act in future :side:


----------



## Renegade™

CHOC ICE


----------



## Green Light

So we've got Remy the rapist, Tiote the criminal driving around with a fake licence and now Taylor the racist. Sounds like the premise for a great sitcom.


----------



## Kiz

i laughed p hard.

im sure the media will quickly put him on the same level of child molesters and rapists the bbc


----------



## DA

What's here done there? Posted a pic of four random black guys and pretend they're his teammates?


----------



## Andre

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/nov/15/paolo-di-canio-hits-back-martin-oneill-sunderland?INTCMP=ILCNETTXT3487

Di Canio with those return bullets :banderas


----------



## Magsimus

Taylor fpalm

He's probably too stupid to realise that one of the pictures actually is Vurnon Anita :banderas Can we get him sacked now?


----------



## Liam Miller

Taylor :lmao :lmao what a dunce.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Scouts from Liverpool at the Ukraine-France game. Soon Yarmolenko and Konoplyanka


----------



## united_07

FFS now Jones is injured, looks like it could be a fellaini-cleverley partnership against cardiff


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> FFS now Jones is injured, looks like it could be a fellaini-cleverley partnership against cardiff


Not phillip, ffs injury god why do you do this.


----------



## Humph

MORE STRIKER RUMOURS

we Pato soon


----------



## Joel

Would laugh so bad.


----------



## Humph

Him and Diaby will become best of friends.


----------



## EGame

AlexHumph said:


> MORE STRIKER RUMOURS
> 
> we Pato soon


He's done so incredibly well since moving back to brazil I hear.


----------



## CGS

:wilkins


----------



## seabs

*So I was teaching Headliner about football and he got carried away.

:draper2*


----------



## Rush




----------



## Andre

Could have at least chosen a name that people know, like Gary Doherty!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

I feel I would have been more WOAT as Helder Postiga. Then again, Rebrov was our record signing for a while, which makes me shudder.


----------



## united_07

...


----------



## Irish Jet

I do not abide.


----------



## Rush

David Bellion said:


> I do not abide.


----------



## CGS

For fuck sake :lmao


----------



## Shepard




----------



## AlienBountyHunter




----------



## Kiz

i will now post all the pictures of vuoso in league action.





































































































he never played a league game.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Hey I'm the next Zidane everybody

But I'm also absolute shite


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

The fuck happened here?


----------



## DA

Champions league winning midfielder in the house, amigos.

Slayer of Lerkusen, Juventus and Chelsea centre-mids.

There is also a picture of my schlong on deh interwebz.


----------



## Liam Miller

Liam Miller ffs :lmao

Next Keano.


----------



## CGS

GOD of CUNT said:


> The fuck happened here?


We WOAT now

Also disappointed no one was called sinama pongolle


----------



## Shepard

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/82018-florent-sinama-pongolle.html

:hayden3


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Anybody changes my name to Francis Jeffers and I will literally burn their house to the fucking ground.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Reading Fergie's book it says that he was 23 when he joined United and he had a new bride who was 16. Dirty fucker.

But Fergie said he was a nice lad.


----------



## CGS

Nicolas Medina said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/82018-florent-sinama-pongolle.html
> 
> :hayden3


----------



## Curry

Scrolling down the last page and having no clue who half the posts were by was fun :jose

Needs more Aquilani though.


----------



## steamed hams

:kolo1


----------



## ABK

The fuck?!!!! Had to Google search who the fuck Jody Morris is. SEABS :kobe2


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Disappointed Joel wasn't renamed Frank Leboeuf tbh.


----------



## Joel

Bosko Balaban :lmao

You did well, Seabridge.



Karel Poborsky said:


> Disappointed Joel wasn't renamed Frank Leboeuf tbh.


I was saying Frank Sinclair earlier, but then Andre would never stop calling me Jamaican if that happened :bigron


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Would just like to commend Seabs on the accuracy of his spelling throughout these name changes too, otherwise things could have gotten ugly.

Karel Poborsky though. Was it too much to ask for Ralph Milne?


----------



## Irish Jet

Poborsky was classy as fuck. He had that one awesome goal too.

Anyways, I went back and watched a Bellion trianing video on youtube and have decided to embrace it. At 30 years old, I'll make it yet.


----------



## T-C

Haha Bosko Balaban. Exceptional


----------



## steamed hams

Jody Morris said:


> The fuck?!!!! Had to Google search who the fuck Jody Morris is. SEABS :kobe2


Did you like what you read? :terry


----------



## Kenny

:brodgers


----------



## #dealwithit

Egame should have been Maxi Lopez. Actually he should have been Oleguer. Not only was he a very bad player for them, he somehow got over 100 games for them, which is just mystifying.


----------



## Joel

Oh Jesus. I had forgotten all about Oleguer. Rijkaard loved him, but he was pure bollocks.


----------



## ABK

Bosko Balaban said:


> Did you like what you read? :terry


I stopped reading at 'released from Bristol City'. :bron3


----------



## haribo




----------



## CGS

:lmao Haribo wins


----------



## Death Rider

Jody Morris said:


> I stopped reading at 'released from Bristol City'. :bron3


That is a sign of a truly bad player 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

I say we change Andy's name to Christopher Wreh


----------



## Rush

Alex is already Wreh. I say Joel should have his name changed from George Weah to *Ali Dia's Cousin*


----------



## BkB Hulk

Why does Donnacha of all people get a bloody Champions League medal?


----------



## Rush

i asked to get changed to be Antonio Nunez so i could have a CL medal and also b/c the pain of Konchesky playing for Liverpool is too fresh :jose


----------



## BkB Hulk

I'm disappointed no one got El Zhar. Or at least no one I've seen.


----------



## Shepard

At least I have more Argentina caps than I do first team appearances for Sunderland.


Also called the "complete midfielder" at one time. Boo-ya.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I've got a World Cup winners medal.

Fuck all y'all.


----------



## reDREDD

two time la liga winner and champions league champ

suck it ronaldo u ******


----------



## BkB Hulk

One of the Aussies definitely should have been renamed Harry Kewell too.


----------



## Rush

Kewell wasn't bad though. Just injured.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Always injured.

I saw Henchoz's name earlier. He wasn't crap. FA Cup superstar. :brodgers


----------



## Vader

Marco Boogers or Ade Akinbyi would have been acceptable.


----------



## Renegade™

Kleberson wasn't that bad for us all up, just injured, a lot.

wonder who's getting Eric Djemba Djemba, David Bellion amongst others


----------



## Razor King

GOAT Francis Jeffers. Most expensive Arsenal player up until Reyes. :wenger Oh and DAT goal against Chelsea, right?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

I'm surprised that no one got Salif Diao.


----------



## Klee

I feel left out if anything.


----------



## Ali Dia

I want a name. I demand mark bosnich...or James beattie

Edit: holy crap, my name is a billion times better, thanks


----------



## Andre

Stick this in your avi space:










LEGEND


----------



## Hamada

Great. I get some bald cunt. :side: *inb4 Wagg is all over this thread.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

I'll take a name change, any flop will do...


----------



## Hamada

Bosko Balaban has been the best I've seen so far.


----------



## Hamada

Renegade™ said:


> Kleberson wasn't that bad for us all up, just injured, a lot.
> 
> wonder who's getting Eric Djemba Djemba, David Bellion amongst others


VERON?


----------



## Joel

Veron was just massively misused by both United and Chelsea.


----------



## #dealwithit

Borja Valero is actually a good player. I also had completely forgotten who Jan Kromkamp was until just now.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

Bosko Balaban tho :lmao


----------



## Hamada

#dealwithit said:


> Borja Valero is actually a good player. I also had completely forgotten who Jan Kromkamp was until just now.


Kanu would have been a better call :side:


----------



## haribo

Renegade™ said:


> wonder who's getting Eric Djemba Djemba, David Bellion amongst others


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/207774-david-bellion.html

:kobe8


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao brilliant

I feel somewhat left out :kobe2


----------



## Joel

Maybe it's time for us to compensate for not having the great ball playing central midfielder by dropping Oscar into there and Mata comes into the team? Still think Oscar's best position is behind the striker as the #10, but Lampard needs a bit of a break (being nice to THE LEGEND rather than straight). Azpilicueta for Ivanovic really needs to happen now too.

Cech
Azpi Cahill Terry Cole
Ramires Oscar
Willian Mata Hazard
Eto'o

Schwarzer, Ivanovic, Luiz, Mikel, De Bruyne, Schurrle, Torres​
Want to see that at West Ham if we get everyone back in one piece. Willian and Schurrle are interchangeable.


----------



## seabs

*Unless Chelsea buy a strong CM then that's where I'd be fitting Oscar into my team. Personally think that will be his best position in the end and it makes the whole of the team stronger because Oscar > Lampard in that CM position and Mata replacing Oscar is hardly much of a drop. I don't think it's a drop at all but still.*


----------



## DA

That's where Rafa started playing Oscar when he first took over at Chelsea.

Tactically ahead of the curve as always.


----------



## Joel

Dong Fangzhou said:


> *Unless Chelsea buy a strong CM then that's where I'd be fitting Oscar into my team. Personally think that will be his best position in the end and it makes the whole of the team stronger because Oscar > Lampard in that CM position and Mata replacing Oscar is hardly much of a drop. I don't think it's a drop at all but still.*


Nah, it's not a drop having Mata in the #10 role instead of Oscar. We really do miss Mata when going forward.

Not sure if it will be Oscar's best role, but I know he can play it well right now and will get better if he plays there for a while. How he feels about that role is another story, but for now, I feel it needds to happen due to the nature of poor options available.



Igor Biscan said:


> That's where Rafa started playing Oscar when he first took over at Chelsea.
> 
> Tactically ahead of the curve as always.


Was more to do with injuries and suspensions in that position. But let's not get into the Rafa talk now :side:


----------



## T-C

Putting Oscar in midfield isn't a very Mourinho move.


----------



## DA

SAKHO BEASTING JUST IN TIME FOR THE DERBY :mark:


----------



## Hamada

SAKHO TO BE PL'S TOP SCORER :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk

SSAS

SAKGOAT SUAREZ AND STURRIDGE

I really do hope we play him on Saturday, because Lukaku has beasted us in the past. We need a physical presence for him.


----------



## Ali Dia

We're going top this weekend. Or I can dream it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

I've got this baby all ready for the Derby


----------



## Kenny

:brodgers


----------



## Green Light

Would've preferred Jean-Alain Boumsong, just saying.


----------



## Liam Miller

Hugo Viana said:


> Would've preferred Jean-Alain Boumsong, just saying.


What about Cacapa?


----------



## Green Light

Cacapa was a beast. Almost as great as the great Olivier Bernard.






:banderas

Special mention to Oguchi Onyewu as well


----------



## haribo

You seem like the type who would enjoy Xisco :brodgers

No AlexHumping here


----------



## Hamada

:des


----------



## Green Light

You know it bro






X

I 

S

C

O

:des


----------



## DA

Suarez starting for Uruguay tonight.

Unbelievable. Idiots.


----------



## Hamada

:des


----------



## Rush

Igor Biscan said:


> Suarez starting for Uruguay tonight.
> 
> Unbelievable. Idiots.


They're up 5-0, what a bunch of fuckwits.


----------



## DA

> THE ANFIELD WRAP ‏@TheAnfieldWrap 49m
> Apparently, and only apparently, both Frank McParland and Rodo Borrell have been sacked





> THE ANFIELD WRAP ‏@TheAnfieldWrap 47m
> We'll believe that the previous tweet is the case


JESUS CHRIST. WHAT?????


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

does anyone even know those guys


----------



## DA

Liverpool fans will, yes.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

my bad then igor biscan


----------



## Kiz

borrell was messi's first coach at barca.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Santos, WTF


----------



## reDREDD

do you want my shirt signed

be warned its about 6 sizes bigger than you


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Igor Biscan said:


> JESUS CHRIST. WHAT?????


Bet you they went where the money was.

Or they are both criminals and the clubs getting rid early so as to avoid the backlash


----------



## DA

I hope Moses is a criminal then. :side:

Suarez played the whole 90 minutes apparently. 

I could live until the end of time and still not come up with a logical explanation as to why this happened.


----------



## Joel

^ Moses is easily one of your best options off the bench.

International football doesn't have to cater to Liverpool Football Club. I suggest you should just learn to accept :kobe8


----------



## DA

1. Moses is garbage.

2. It should and I will not. :kobe7


----------



## Joel

1. Still better than most of your bench, so learn to appreciate :kobe3

2. Oh you will :kobe5


----------



## Kenny

No he's not. And I like Moses. 

Enrique injured.


----------



## Razor King

Igor Biscan said:


> I hope Moses is a criminal then. :side:
> 
> Suarez played the whole 90 minutes apparently.
> 
> I could live until the end of time and still not come up with a logical explanation as to why this happened.


Because they can. :suarez1

Nah, Uruguay don't have many options honestly. If the trio of Cavani-Forlan-Suarez don't fire, they're useless. So, be assured that one or two of these three will always play for them, even in the shittiest of games and I'm pretty sure Tabarez wasn't so confident of that midfield in a big play-off as the one against Jordan. bama3


----------



## Joel

Florent Sinama Pongolle said:


> No he's not. And I like Moses.


Name me your better attacking players on the bench then?


----------



## DA

Sterling, Ibe, Aspas.

Enrique out for the season? SAVE_US.JACKROBINSON


----------



## Kenny

Alberto. 

Isn't Robinson on loan?


----------



## Joel

Igor Biscan said:


> Sterling, Ibe, Aspas.
> 
> Enrique out for the season? SAVE_US.JACKROBINSON


Sterling: Asked for better, not wetter.

Ibe: Who?

Aspas: :banderas :banderas :banderas

Alberto: See Ibe.

As I said; he's your best attacker from the bench. Doesn't mean he's brilliant, just shows your lack of options off the bench.


----------



## DA

Oh yes, Alberto too.

On loan at Blackpool I think. 

I propose we give them Moses' loan deal and we get Jack back. We get back a LB, Moses finally finds his level, I don't have to watch Moses continuously lose the ball. 

Everybody wins.

Edit: Joel :banderas

I think we can sum up this situation as: Chelsea fan thinks Chelsea player is alright. Liverpool fans think Chelsea player is garbage. Liverpool fans are correct.

No need to go on.


----------



## Kiz

wouldnt be too surprised to see borrell end up at our academy.


----------



## Rush

Moses is garbage. Much rather have Sterling, Ibe or Alberto playing. Aspas, ehhhhhhhh. Maybe. 



Igor Biscan said:


> I hope Moses is a criminal then. :side:
> 
> Suarez played the whole 90 minutes apparently.
> 
> I could live until the end of time and still not come up with a logical explanation as to why this happened.


b/c everyone in Uruguay is a cunt. done.


----------



## Joel

Moses is decent. Had a lot of good moments for us last season, especially in Europe. None of the aforementioned Liverpool players have done anything to prove they are better than him.

If you would rather them play instead of him as they're contracted to Liverpool then that's understandable.


----------



## DA

Scoring against European jobbers in the past for Chelsea doesn't count for much when he's running up blind alleys, losing the ball and missing easy chances for Liverpool.

The aforementioned Liverpool players _have_ proved they are better than him by playing better than him. :kobe8


----------



## Joel

When have they played better than him? I've seen Aspas do nothing all season but be absolute horseshit. When Sterling and Alberto come off the bench they contribute to nothing at all. Does Ibe even have an appearance?

You're just basing it on what you would like to see rather than facts. Moses is picked on the simple basis of being better and offering more than those four (at the moment). Rodgers isn't stupid. He got his football education from the best, son.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Pascal Cygan.

That is all.


----------



## DA

Igor Biscan said:


> 1. Moses is garbage.





Florent Sinama Pongolle said:


> No he's not. And I like Moses.





Paul Konchesky said:


> Moses is garbage. Much rather have Sterling, Ibe or Alberto playing. Aspas, ehhhhhhhh. Maybe.


Three Liverpool fans, who more than likely watch more Liverpool matches(first team and reserves) than you, have given you the same opinion on Moses. 

What would we be gaining from lying in the sports section of a wrestling forum? :kobe

:kobe8



George Weah said:


> He got his football education from the best, son.


You mean the same guy who doesn't want to start your best player? :banderas


----------



## Destiny

I agree with Joel. Moses coming off the bench is our best attacking option. Rodgers has played him behind the front two a few times when we play the 3-5-2 formation and that doesn't seem to suit Moses. However, when he's played as a winger, he likes to run at players and take them on and he looks dangerous when he does that. The only problem with Moses is that he'll only have one good halve when he starts, which can be frustrating.

Sterling is still not physically ready to turn a match around. Aspas has been pretty gash and needs to put on some mass. Alberto looks promising but seems a little off the pace whenever he's used as a sub. We haven't seen Ibe yet this season and so I can't compare but I have high hopes for this kid in the future.


----------



## Joel

Yet Rodgers rather play Moses. If your argument is that you all see more Liverpool than me, so you're right, my argument is Rodgers sees more of the five than you all, so he is right :draper2

Edit: I knew Destiny was the only smart Liverpool fan on here. I'm giving BULK, CGS and Daiko a chance to join that category.

DA by far the dumbest :kobe3


----------



## DA

Brendan Rodgers started Jon Flanagan. 

Against the league leaders.

Away from home.

In his first start of the season.

JON FLANAGAN.

Everybody makes mistakes. Nobody is perfect. Even :brodgers

I suggest we respectively agree to disagree on this matter. 

Edit: Just saw your edit :kobe 

Go disagree with this


----------



## Joel

Brendan did not have a choice. He thought young Joe would give them the pace needed down the right as opposed to Kelly. It was a calculated error.

We shall agree to disagree on this one for now, DA. But you will come around to my side sooner rather than later :trips2


----------



## DA

I'm gonna interpret that as an offer to join you on the WF staff.

I accept. :hendo


----------



## Destiny

George Weah said:


> Edit: I knew Destiny was the only smart Liverpool fan on here. I'm giving BULK, CGS and Daiko a chance to join that category.
> 
> DA by far the dumbest :kobe3


:brodgers


Sad news that Enrique is out. I just hope we don't go back to the 3-5-2 formation any time soon, especially against a team like Everton away from home. 

My team would be: Mignolet, Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Cissokho side, Gerrard, Lucas, Coutinho, Hendo, Suarez, Sturridge.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Attacking option is very vague. If we're bringing someone on to play centrally, then I would probably be inclined to pick Alberto. Moses just gets lost there. Moses is the more likely to make something happen from a wide position. Overall, Moses is probably the better player now, but I would say Alberto has greater potential. He's a much, much smarter footballer.



Vicente Matias Vuoso said:


> wouldnt be too surprised to see borrell end up at our academy.


Twitter rumour that they were negotiating with you lot while under contract, thus told to fuck off. First two words are key though.


----------



## Rush

George Weah said:


> Moses is decent. Had a lot of good moments for us last season, especially in Europe. None of the aforementioned Liverpool players have done anything to prove they are better than him.
> 
> If you would rather them play instead of him as they're contracted to Liverpool then that's understandable.


I think Sterling is a better player and i'd rather the other 2 to play seeing as they're contracted to us. Moses is alright, but we have the young wingers who i'd rather see get some gametime and a chance to develop. I'd also like to see Aspas given a chance to prove he isn't junk by giving him a go up front rather than inbehind the striker.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Moses is ahead of Sterling right now in terms of as a game winning option. Sterling possesses little end product for now. Hopefully a loan fixes that. If we were chasing a game then you'd bring on Moses, but I agree w/Paul Konchesky woy) that I'd rather see Sterling brought on otherwise.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Aspas isn't better than anyone ever.


----------



## DA

If we're going with five at the back for the foreseeable future, I think our best bet would be:

Kolo Skrtel Sakho Agger Johnson​
Kelly and Cissokho filling in at WB whenever. Only concern is whether Johnson would be willing to spend most of the season at LWB during a World Cup year, might let Walker move ahead of him in the England RB pecking order. I just don't trust Cissokho.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I wouldn't have Kolo anywhere near RWB. RWB involves a lot of running and needs to offer a consistent threat going forward. Just play Hendo there and start the greatest Welsh player of this generation or any other generation AKA the greatest man to ever live, who is definitely much greater than Aaron Ramsey, Joe Allen.


----------



## Rush

tbh with 5 at the back Cissokho would be fine enough, or play Kelly at RWB rather than Kolo. Much rather play 4 at the back though, not a huge fan of the 5-3-2 or 3-5-2 whatever you want to call it.


----------



## DA

Kolo has been in full :kolo1 Mode the few times he has played at RB/RWB though with dem rampaging runs.

But Bulk is probably right, wouldn't be able to fit Hendo into the team otherwise. There should be twelve players in a team. :hendo3


----------



## seabs

*Moses can be garbage but he can actually make stuff happen. Therefore, Joel is correct and DwayneAustin is WRONG/*


----------



## DA

EGame couldn't be more correct about the Poverty Intelligence on this forum.

No surprise to see the MODS supplying the majority of it.


----------



## Joel

Seabs and I just do what is best for business. Nothing more, nothing less.

EGame was picked as the face of the sports forum, because it was best for business.


----------



## haribo

George Weah said:


> Moses is decent. Had a lot of good moments for us last season, especially in Europe.


He'll be wasted at Liverpool then :brodgers


----------



## CGS

George Weah said:


> EGame was picked as the face of the sports forum, because it was best for business.


:deandre 

As for Moses I don't think he's good or bad. He's inconsistent for us really. Mostly when he starts. He has proven to be a good player for us at times but not nearly enough for me to want him to consistently be ahead of Sterling. Like Rush I rather he play and develop instead.


----------



## reDREDD

egame = eratings


----------



## Andre

Jan Kromkamp said:


> Attacking option is very vague. If we're bringing someone on to play centrally, then I would probably be inclined to pick Alberto. Moses just gets lost there. Moses is the more likely to make something happen from a wide position. Overall, Moses is probably the better player now, but I would say Alberto has greater potential. He's a much, much smarter footballer.


^^^ That was the best analysis right there. Everything else can fuck off :bigron


----------



## Kiz

moses makes defences part like THE RED SEA

BOOM ORIGINALITY.


----------



## DA

:brodgers on :sturridge



> He continued: "He obviously went to England with an injury. He's had a dead leg for about three to four weeks that he has been playing through. He hardly trained when he left, after the Fulham game.
> 
> "We'll assess him; he's back recovering after that, with the other international players. We'll see how it is over the next couple of days."
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/149575-br-provides-quartet-fitness-latest


So one striker has a dead leg which he played on for 90 minutes midweek, the other striker played 90 minutes in a dead rubber and must fly halfway around the world.

Imbeciles everywhere.










FLANNO INCOMING. RECEIVING DAT TACTICAL ADVICE ON HOW TO DEAL WITH MIRALLAS OR WHOEVER.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Rumor has it that the pair of our academy guys who just got sacked were negotiating with city while still under contract with us.

Rumor also has it that Kenny will slot in as academy director


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

All these football jobber usernames :banderas


----------



## CGS

Rockhead mad that he didn't get invited to the party :banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Anthony Le Tallec said:


> Rockhead mad that he didn't get invited to the party :banderas


Tbh Rockhead could easily be an indirect reference to Obertan or Silvestre.


----------



## ABK

Rockhead said:


> All these football jobber usernames :banderas


Mine's probably the worse of all :kenny


----------



## EGame

strong.


----------



## Kiz

suits/10


----------



## reDREDD

reminds me of the Guus days

he more or less instructed every player to always wear a suit 

and boy, did the team look goooooood


----------



## #dealwithit

Stylin' and profiling. Well at least some of them are. Frimpong looks like he doesn't want to be there, but Arteta is looking dapper as hell and like a boss. Santi is looking distinctly like a private school kid.


----------



## Curry

Gibbs looks like someone threatened to hit him if he didn't pose.

I'm not even sure who half of the back row are.


----------



## Kiz

gnabry ryo akpom(?)flappyhandski chezzers viviano bendtner monreal zelalem?

i dont think diaby or sanogo are in the picture.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Flanagan starting left back tomorrow. That's how little faith we have in Cissokho. Bloody hell.



Vicente Matias Vuoso said:


> gnabry ryo akpom(?)flappyhandski chezzers viviano bendtner monreal zelalem?
> 
> i dont think diaby or sanogo are in the picture.


They're in the treatment room team picture.


----------



## T-C

Vermaelen has lovely cheekbones.


----------



## Green Light

> Alan Pardew has refused to rule out any role for Newcastle stalwart Shola Ameobi - even the striker turning up at 10 Downing Street as Prime Minister.
> 
> 'I don’t know about an ambassadorial role for him. He could be Prime Minister with his personality.'


#Shola4PM


----------



## EGame

THE GOAT is BACK


----------



## seabs

*Please play again. I don't even care if it must be for Arsenal.*


----------



## Hamada

While I liked seeing Henry last time around, mainly for the nostalgia value, he's definitely a shell of his former self, a bit like Beckham in his later career. 






This goal doe :moyes1


----------



## seabs

*I celebrated that goal more than some Utd goals last season. Not ashamed to admit that. *


----------



## Liam Miller

Wouldn't go that far but it was against leeds so why not.


----------



## steamed hams

Maybe Shep could post the Henry winner vs Sunderland from that season. :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

That Sunderland goal killed an absolutely ridiculous accumulator I had. I was fucking raging, but I'm well used to that french fat lipped fucker breaking my heart, retire into irrelevance already you cunt.


----------



## obby

looking forward to the match against cardiff on sunday

hopefully CHICH gets subbed in :mark:


----------



## Joel

Brendan is just too GOAT.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Not even his final form


----------



## Andre

George Weah said:


> Brendan is just too GOAT.


----------



## reDREDD

Sturridge had some choice words for chelsea in the daily mail



> This club is more of a pressure cooker than Chelsea. [There] we were challenging for titles and the expectation from the fans and a lot of expensive players get bought and your fighting for your place. But I think as a club, [Liverpool] is bigger, the history of the club and the way the fans want success.


#shotsFired


----------



## BkB Hulk

Why am I not shocked a Daily Mail journalist struggles with "your" vs "you're"?


----------



## Renegade™

well played BULK


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Getting up at 3AM for a derby is a beautiful thing


----------



## just1988

*Gutted today, had the chance to go to Arsenal-Southampton but turned it down because I have hockey. I wake up this morning and the pitch is frozen, the game is off and it's too late to get down to the Emirates and grab a ticket *


----------



## BkB Hulk

The GOAT Welshman starts. So does Flanagan. He's not so GOAT.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Welsh Xavi gets his chance.

Hope we takes it well.

Also Sturridge off the bench :yum:


----------



## Joel

Liverpool aren't winning today then...


----------



## Nige™

Really looking forward to Arsenal/Southampton later. I really hope Southampton can get a win there, putting them top, and looking at their away performances this season it's not beyond the realms of possibility.

Their next four consisting of Arsenal & Chelsea away, plus City at home, plus Spurs & Everton not long after will give us a true indication of how far they can go. Fingers crossed for them though.


----------



## Hamada

:carra


----------



## Destiny

Good performance so far. Might be seeing Sturridge on for Suarez. Mirallas should be off.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

That Mirallas challenge has right pissed me off. Text-fucking-book red


----------



## Kiz

mike dean obviously giving advice on the touchline for that one.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Bruno Cheyrou said:


> That Mirallas challenge has right pissed me off. Text-fucking-book red


He should have walked, hope Suarez doesn't do anything daft now.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

allen :banderas


----------



## Ali Dia

Lovren out Hooiveld in.....we're screwed. 3/4 of the defence that got done 6-1 last season. Why not Yoshida fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm

New Drogba? Yeah right, Lukaku is fucking dogshit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

He's still been fucking shit.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

:banderas :banderas
brendo gifted everton the draw:side:, i've seen better coaching at amateur leagues


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

DANIEL DAN THE MAN


----------



## Kiz

wow x a million


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Holy fuck my emotions.

I'm taking the point and running


----------



## God™

José Kléberson said:


> New Drogba? Yeah right, Lukaku is fucking dogshit.


:banderas


----------



## SUPER HANS

Best televised game of the season


----------



## CGS

:bron4

Brilliant game from a neutral perspective but fuck was that frustrating. Mirallas should have been given a red but not gonna use that as an excuse. Frankly had Allen scored when we were 2-1 up we probably would have won the game right then and there. Shame really but it happens.


----------



## Rush

Mirallas should have been off. Completely different if that call got made, he was everywhere up front for Everton. Allen should have scored though. That was disgraceful.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Joe Allen is no longer the GOAT Welshman. Harry Wilson has taken his title.

Phil Dowd should be sent to Burkina Faso.


----------



## SUPER HANS

I wonder every week why Jose let Lukaku go out on loan again.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

God™ said:


> :banderas


Well to be fair apart from his two goals he was easily Everton's worst player.


----------



## Destiny

What a match! 

Allen should be scoring that, terrible. Great to see Dan the Man getting the equaliser. I'll take the point but we had that which is what disappoints me the most.


----------



## reDREDD

ashes11 said:


> I wonder every week why Jose let Lukaku go out on loan again.


do you really wonder, or are you just saying that

because there are a variety of reasons. some good, some stupid, some aggravating


----------



## Joel

José Kléberson said:


> New Drogba? Yeah right, Lukaku is fucking dogshit.


Take away the two goals and he did indeed have a dogshit game. But I guess he has to play 38/38 games brilliantly, otherwise he's dogshit. Strong logic.


----------



## wkdsoul

Wake up turn on the laptop just in time to see the winner here, two england tries, and NZ comeback... great way to start the day, now for coffee.


----------



## Joel

wkdsoul said:


> Wake up turn on the laptop just in time to see the *winner* here, two england tries, and NZ comeback... great way to start the day, now for coffee.


?


----------



## Green Light

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

GOOOOOOOL GOOOOOL GOOOOOOOOOL DE REMY


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Lukaku had problems out there with Skrtel and Agger but two goals erases that fact. 

What a game :mark:

Deulofeu is exciting, although his composure is bollocks, he should have scored his first one on one chance and crossed for his late wide shot.

DISTIN still one of the greatest defenders in the league. idc, that man reads the game so well.


----------



## Ali Dia

Boruc fpalm


----------



## Shepard

Wes Brown sent off for tackling Charlie Adam when he literally doesn't touch him.


Fuck off. Never goes your way when you're down here.


----------



## Destiny

BORUC.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Jan Kromkamp said:


> Joe Allen is no longer the GOAT Welshman. Harry Wilson has taken his title.


*ahem*


Thought Barkley was far and away the best outfield player on the pitch today. Looked composed in the hole or when dropping back to midfield when Baines went off. Some very silky and creative touches to give himself room on the ball, got out of a few potentially dangerous situations in his own half with precise skill and was constantly involved in most of Everton's best play. Shame about the dive mind you, but can't have everything. Mignolet was super though to his credit and made a number of strong saves to deny Everton.

There were some absolute comedy gold moments as well when they cut to slow motion celebrations with the crowd in shot. Best had to either be an Everton fan in the far shot sticking two fingers up at Suarez after the goal or Lukaku celebrating the third with what appeared to be The Elephant Man in the front row of the Gwladys Street End.


----------



## Shepard

Dreadful tackle. Lucky Adam didn't have his leg broken.


----------



## I Came To Play

José Kléberson said:


> New Drogba? Yeah right, Lukaku is fucking dogshit.


:kobe


----------



## Destiny

Nicolas Medina said:


> Dreadful tackle. Lucky Adam didn't have his leg broken.


:lmao

Fuck me.


----------



## Ali Dia

Bloody Boruc. You sold yourself into trouble yet rather than just get it away with the many opportunities you have, you continue to arse around.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

Merseyside derby deserves the instant match of the season award. At the end of the day, win, lose or draw, any result would have been deserved and that makes a match so great.

Shame Allen couldn't finish the game for us with that chance, even goalkeepers should convert those kind of chances into goals.


----------



## wkdsoul

Nicolas Medina said:


> Dreadful tackle. Lucky Adam didn't have his leg broken.


GOAT GOATING...


----------



## Joel

If we don't win, Mourinho has to hold the majority of the blame, because that team is bollocks.


----------



## wkdsoul

George Weah said:


> ?


Shit... i meant equaliser.. sorry toffees.


----------



## Srdjan99

Poor Wesley Brown got a straight red for a fantastic tackle.


----------



## TheJack

Boruc gonna Boruc

Didnt Begovic also score against him?


----------



## wkdsoul

Destiny said:


> :lmao
> 
> Fuck me.


Thats the sort of desicion where even the Stoke players should be defending Brown for ref. Terrible choice.


----------



## Ali Dia

Rubbish game. Arsenal have been unimpressive and we just gave them the match.


----------



## Kiz

incredibly soft home ground pen. theoretically there but so many of those happen every corner and never get given.


----------



## Ali Dia

The frustrating thing is Arsenal haven't cause us many problems at all and that's against a makeshift back 4. Admittedly we haven't created that much either but what should be a 0-0 is a 2-0 loss.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

The game's been really disappointing considering who's involved, final ball's been awful from both teams. 

Shame Ramsey's flick hit the post, it would have been glorious.


----------



## Ali Dia

Yeh it was as unimpressive as an AJ Styles/Austin Aries match. Lambert has been gash, and normally is against the better sides. We have to commit to Osvaldo being our man. The subbing of Lallana was idiotic too.


----------



## reDREDD

why was lovren dropped

there was no mention of his injury online


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

my stream just said he was ill, he was scared of Oliver, t'was obvious 8*D

I can see West Ham & Chelsea being a bore draw. Although a free-kick may win it.


----------



## Ali Dia

Lovren was ill. But it goes to show the quality of our system that Hooiveld wasn't a liability


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Yay for Guy Demel forgetting how to football, we have lift off.


----------



## Joel

His potential? Unlimited.


----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## Joel

Great win there. Probably should have been more goals, but after the last 2 farcial league displays, I'll take that happily. 

Terry and Azpi were rock solid at the back. Cahill was very good too. Ivanovic improved after the break. Mikel was a claming influence and held the midfield together, which allowed THE LEGEND to get forward and do what he does best. BOSSCAR was pure quality. That guy is goooooooooood. Ramires did a good job. Cech had nothing to do. Eto'o and Hazard had good touches. As a team, the pressing was sensational. Recovered the ball back so easily on numerous occasions. West Ham just couldn't deal with it. This is Mourinho's vision for how he wants the team to play and it can't be faulted. Just really want there to be room for Mata :sad:

Hopefully we wrap up the CL group on Tuesday and then go into the Southampton game with a lot of confidence.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

We now have an identical record to Liverpool. Same number of points, games won, drawn, and lost, with the same goal difference.

Only we have unlimited potential. :banderas


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

:hb


----------



## CGS

Rockhead said:


> We now have an identical record to Liverpool. Same number of points, games won, drawn, and lost, with the same goal difference.
> 
> Only we have unlimited potential. :banderas












So Cute


----------



## reDREDD

George Weah said:


> His potential? Unlimited.


just like his good looks


----------



## God™

ArnoldTricky said:


>


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

The more and more I look at this the more I wonder.










It does look like hes trying to stamp Suarez as he's coming down


----------



## reDREDD

looks more like a leg drop imo


----------



## Green Light

That's nothing compared to the Harper Elbow Drop










He injured Leon Best's leg with that move :lol


----------



## CGS

:vince2


----------



## Hamada

AS GAWD AS MY WITNESS, HE'S NEARLY BEEN BROKEN IN HALF.


----------



## Zen

:lamp Still got it, Oscar the maestro


----------



## Destiny

Hugo Viana said:


> That's nothing compared to the Harper Elbow Drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He injured Leon Best's leg with that move :lol


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ali Dia

Having slept on it, I feel so good about our prospects this season. I thought Arsenal could be the side that really exposes Pochettino's gameplay but we kept them under wraps more a less. Think we'll beat chelsea next week.


----------



## DA

Hello.

I have ended my lengthy hiatus early.

I gave in to temptation and logged back in to see the reaction to the Merseyside Derby mark in the chatbox, only to find CGS and Rush dangerously outnumbered  and LiverpoolFC and Gerrard being shat on by the likes of RockWOAT, and Meursault, whose posts are an ASSault on intelligence.

Finally, I do not want to miss out on gold such as this:


> 11-23, 14:17	*George Weah* MOSES gonna score the winner





> 11-23, 14:17	*George Weah* and DA, kenny and rush will have to apologise to me





> *BBC*
> Liverpool almost win it. Luis Suarez's cross is headed just wide by Victor Moses from close range.





> *SKY SPORTS*
> Moses could have won it but he can't quite keep his header down after being found at the near post by a lovely Suarez cross.





> *DwayneAustin*
> LOL Joel


P.S I didn't so much as receive one single :jose to my news that I was leaving, so I no longer see you guys as friends. 
(INB4 Seabs or Kiz come in and say something mean and hurtful)


----------



## Kiz




----------



## Razor King

Ali Dia said:


> The frustrating thing is Arsenal haven't cause us many problems at all and that's against a makeshift back 4. Admittedly we haven't created that much either but what should be a 0-0 is a 2-0 loss.


You were lucky not to be 2-0 down within the first 15 mins, when both Wilshere and Ramsey's ball hit the posts.

Yes, overall, we weren't that impressive following those brilliant moments.


----------



## Rush

didn't even know you were leaving









but yeah, Moses should have scored. Such a WOAT. Not as WOAT as Joe Allen who is the WOATingest WOAT that ever WOATed.


----------



## DA

Paul Konchesky said:


> didn't even know you were leaving


:downing

I should probably have announced it in a higher profile thread than the prediction thread :side:

Joe Allen committed crimes against football yesterday. WOAT.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

The reason Mirallas didn't get sent off was because the Liverpool physio decided to tell the referee to send him off. Hence why :darkbarry kicked off at him. The ref isn't going to send somebody off after they run onto the pitch and you can see him mouth off on national TV to send him off.

Mirallas only went in for the tackle because of this last season:










and










When I saw Mirallas went in knee high I cheered it like a goal. When I saw he got a yellow I screamed 'koff yer little rat blurt' as loud as I could followed by a round of applause. 



Bruno Cheyrou said:


> :hb


18 years? Our kit man turned 65 years old yesterday and he joined in 1990, not 1995. Silly Liverpool fans.



Bruno Cheyrou said:


> The more and more I look at this the more I wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does look like hes trying to stamp Suarez as he's coming down


Do you not know how this gravity thing works? There is nothing he could have done to get more out of the way. 

Although a stud going through his head would have been nice.

Liverpool fans have no right to moan about tackles. The year before last Rodwell got sent off for not even touching ratboy and not forgetting these classic moments:



















Also... WELSH XAVI thanks xx


----------



## steamed hams

DA's hiatus lasted one day! :torres

Knew you would be back :darren


----------



## CGS

DA Back already? :hayden3


----------



## Nige™

Can you imagine the fuss there'd be if those Gerard & Kuyt tackles happened now? Goes to show how much things have changed since that Kuyt tackle for example when you see the red card Wes Brown got yesterday.

Just the consistency of it is a joke. Comparing Seb Larsson against City to Wes Brown yesterday. Mirallas only getting a yellow too, it's just so frustration even as a neutral, and ref's keeping getting away with it. A Mike Riley phone call makes it all okay!



Hugo Viana said:


> That's nothing compared to the Harper Elbow Drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He injured Leon Best's leg with that move :lol


Pity it didn't end the lazy big headed cunt's career.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I wonder why they're the bitters.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Not bitter, just like to see people get their comeuppance. Unfortunately Belgian Ronaldo didn't plant his studs on his standing leg.

Hi Nige, hope you've stopped being wrong xxx


----------



## BkB Hulk

I'm sorry, it's a little hard to hear you with a lemon stuffed in your mouth.


----------



## steamed hams

Skip to 8.05 for maximum Michael Owen speech exclamation levels.


----------



## DA

Mozza wishing serious injury on a player :no:



Anthony Le Tallec said:


> DA Back already? :hayden3














Bosko Balaban said:


> DA's hiatus lasted one day! :torres
> 
> Knew you would be back :darren


I think it was three days actually :torres


----------



## Green Light

You said I must eat so many lemons

Cos I am so bitter


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

What exactly am I to be bitter of?

Your amazing ability to push walls on 39 innocent Italians? x



Hugo Viana said:


> You said I must eat so many lemons
> 
> Cos I am so bitter


I'd rather be with yer friends mate cause they are much fittehhh


----------



## seabs

Igor Biscan said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have ended my lengthy hiatus early.
> 
> I gave in to temptation and logged back in to see the reaction to the Merseyside Derby mark in the chatbox, only to find CGS and Rush dangerously outnumbered  and LiverpoolFC and Gerrard being shat on by the likes of RockWOAT, and Meursault, whose posts are an ASSault on intelligence.
> 
> Finally, I do not want to miss out on gold such as this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S I didn't so much as receive one single :jose to my news that I was leaving, so I no longer see you guys as friends.
> (INB4 Seabs or Kiz come in and say something mean and hurtful)


*something mean and hurtful

Mirallas should have gone but oh well. Would have been more dangerous if it was lower. The Liverpool Physio was a cunt though. Barry should have decked him.

Boruc :hayden3

Poor Wes. Utter disgrace to be sent off for that. I hate the idea that refs have free reign to send players straight off if they think they're being reckless. No common sense allowed at all. It's not even really all that dangerous of a tackle. Winning the ball that cleanly and getting sent off for it. Fuck me. We're not far off players not contesting 50-50's and doing Rock, Paper, Scissors for control of the ball. Ref had a shit angle on it too compared to the Linesman who gave nothing. Looked like he reacted to Adam and Hughes' stupid reactions on the sidelines too. Riley's gonna have a lot of apologies to make every weekend now after he did it once. Such a stupid move.*


----------



## DA

I would have thought you were above that kind of stuff, Mozza


----------



## Kiz

why was there no justice for javi when poor seb larsson tried to break his leg

conspiracy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Igor Biscan said:


> I would have thought you were above that kind of stuff, Mozza


I thought Liverpool fans were above making flags about it


----------



## seabs

Vicente Matias Vuoso said:


> why was there no justice for javi when poor seb larsson tried to break his leg
> 
> conspiracy.


*bcus javi garcia is shit mate.*


----------



## Destiny

Mozza's favourite drink!?


----------



## Kiz

Seabs said:


> *bcus javi garcia is shit mate.*


spanish international have some respect punk.


----------



## Nige™

McFly said:


> Hi Nige, hope you've stopped being wrong xxx


This shit again!

Seriously, three 0-0's and in around the same position you were under Moyes anyway. There's better football for the large part but you're not better off. Everton fans expecting Champions League and far better without Moyes are deluded. I hope Everton can crack the top four, always had a soft spot for them, but some of their fans are idiots, thinking they should be winning trophies simply because "they're Everton". If Arsenal couldn't win a trophy, what right do Everton have ffs? Moyes performed miracles with his budget, especially when you compare it to that of those in the top four.

Some of the reaction when they beat City last year was pathetic, "now let's see if we beat a team we should". Not enjoying the win but being on Moyes' back after a win like that, that should be celebrated, but oh no. Let's turn a huge positive into a negative. At least there some fans who jumped on that and said how disgusted they were to see that their reaction.

Heard lots of complaints about boring performances, 0-0's at home and not beating teams at home they felt they should. Nothing said when they drew 0-0 with West Brom because Moyes wasn't there. If Everton were struggling I could understand why you don't support a manager but that was just ridiculous. The expectations were madness.

Just continue sitting there in your ignorant little bubble!


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Huge call to bring Lamela in for this game.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Lamela > Townsend, any day of the week. Townsend is the most wasteful player.

3-1 City.

EDIT: Didn't even realise City are sticking with Pants in goal. Hart breaking.


----------



## Baxter

Not a bad start tbf.


----------



## Rush

DwayneAustin said:


> I would have thought you were above that kind of stuff, Mozza


likewise. guess he's a little bit more bitter than i thought.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Sandro with a fucking amazing tackle


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Numberwang said:


> Sandro with a fucking amazing tackle


That's a pen and a red card.


----------



## united_07

No RVP for todays game, not even travelled apparently.

Would have thought Fellaini would start, as he is banned for the midweek game.


----------



## Rush

ArnoldTricky said:


> That's a pen and a red card.


:banderas red card for getting the ball?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Rush said:


> :banderas red card for getting the ball?


I'll watch it again at half time but I think it's a foul. One of those "anywhere else" shouts. Plus when he wins the ball, it's direction doesn't really change, it's still falling into a position where Nasri will shoot, just his follow through - which is also coming from behind - takes him out.


----------



## Kiz

would hate to have seen that be a red card and pen on nasri. he gets all ball. maybe there's some shitty law about from behind tackles but i didnt see anything wrong.


----------



## Ali Dia

Back to being best defence in league


----------



## seabs

*Sandro should have been sent off. Not only reckless but also from behind. Disgraceful. Very unethical. 10 match ban I think. Demi should have gone too for his challenge on Vertonghen. Went in HARD. Absolute disgrace. Hard clean tackles have no place in our game. Someone could get their socks muddy avoiding a sliding tackle. Think about the kitmen. These foreigners have no respect. 

Lamela is really bad. I know Townsend is wasteful some of the time but that's better than being wasteful all of the time. Showed how much desire he had to play on that 3rd goal too. That was an actual disgrace. I swear Holtby hasn't had a touch of any significance. Walker passing off as a defender is actually offensive to me personally. Shame how much Clichy has regressed lately. Demi doesn't look safe but he has games like that. At least he's having one in this game if you're a City fan. If you're a Spurs fan then you should probably find a team who know how to play football and can create goal scoring chances. Like Stoke. But not Crystal Palace. Of course. Aguero = Best player in the league right now.*


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

ArnoldTricky said:


> That's a pen and a red card.


He won the ball, it was a fantastic challenge.

Wes would have been proud.


----------



## Razor King

Suarez is BY FAR the best player in the League. After that, it's El Kun.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Aguero's scored more himself than the whole of Spurs :ti


----------



## Silent Alarm

Razor King said:


> Suarez is BY FAR the best player in the League. After that, it's El Kun.


Soldado?



Also, Seabs sig :banderas.


----------



## Goku

#raep


----------



## Kiz

still any questions over who's better between soldado and negredo?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

NegreGOAT


----------



## SUPER HANS

I've missed a bit, what did Sandro do?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

ashes11 said:


> I've missed a bit, what did Sandro do?












Clearly wins the ball perfectly.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

£100 million. Negative Goal Difference.

^^new thread title please. 

Does anybody still think Kyle Walker is any good at the fitba? That's a Scottish slang terms for football btw. I'm using it in this thread from now on. Actually, thread title should be changed to '£100 million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread)'. The Beast's goal was fucking sublime btw. Michael Dawson having his arse torn inside out is just phenomenal. Kiz should be feeling mighty vindicated right about now after folks were saying Pelle was A BIG DUMMY for signing Negredo rather than Soldado. Negredo's facial hair is far better. Actually, is Soldado any good at the fitba? He has the movement of my grandmother, and well, she be dead. Aguero is just I don't even know anymore. THAT is someone that is good at the fitba.

£100 million. Negative Goal Difference.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Numberwang said:


> Clearly wins the ball perfectly.


I don't think the path of the ball changes and Nasri will end up with the ball. Therefore his follow through is the foul.


----------



## EGame

This was along time coming for WOATVB. Truly an awful manager who plays a revolting style of football. 

For the great squad that Spurs have, they play like complete utter shit.


----------



## united_07

> De Gea; Smalling Ferdinand Evans Evra; Fellaini Cleverley; Valencia Rooney Januzaj; Hernandez.
> subs: Anderson Giggs Nani Young Welbeck Buttner Lindegaard


smalling at right back enaldo rafael needs to get back quickly


cant blame fabio wanting to leave if he doesnt even make the bench ahead of buttner


----------



## Even Flow

No Kagawa on the bench? Is he injured?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

ArnoldTricky said:


> I don't think the path of the ball changes and Nasri will end up with the ball. Therefore his follow through is the foul.


His foot clearly drags the ball away from its original path, the follow through is inevitable. It's a proper old fashioned challenge. :bramble


----------



## #dealwithit

If you think that Sandro tackle was fine, you don't understand football. And I'm actually being serious about that this time. I suspect Numberwang is just joking about the tackle being fine, but I'm sure there will be some pundit in England that claims it is fine and 'it's a physical game' and other such cliches.


----------



## Rush

#dealwithit said:


> If you think that Sandro tackle was fine, you don't understand football. And I'm actually being serious about that this time. I suspect Numberwang is just joking about the tackle being fine, but I'm sure there will be some pundit in England that claims it is fine and 'it's a physical game' and other such cliches.


:banderas


----------



## DA

This Spurs team is less creative and more boring to watch than Pulis' Stoke.

Rory Delap's throws>>>>>£90-100m


----------



## Goku

that's a good pass

a good one


----------



## EGame

OMG WHAT A FUCKING PASS THAT WAS


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

spurs forgot how to football


----------



## steamed hams

Super Jimmy Milner :arry

haha Spurs and their annoying fans. :terry


----------



## Goku

Numberwang said:


> spurs forgot how to football


they forgot the fitba


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Walker should have been sent off there too.


----------



## CGS

Lolavb lolmela lolspurs awful display was awful. Credit to City though they were damn near unstoppable today.


----------



## steamed hams

Pants-Man is my new favourite Man City player now Barry isn't there anymore. :darkbarry


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

can't wait for the reverse fixture in new year.

1-0 Spurs. Soldado pen.


----------



## EGame




----------



## Oliver-94

Spurs :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Goku

spoilertag plz


----------



## Oliver-94

So Newcastle go above Spurs on GD :lol


----------



## Andre

GOD of CUNT said:


> Does anybody still think Kyle Walker is any good at the fitba?.


I hope not. The guy is a complete and utter pace merchant. No positional sense, poor concentration when marking and very little technical ability. You can get away with standing 20 yards off shit/average players when you have PACE, but not against top players. One bad knee injury and he will be playing championship football or lower for the rest of his career. An athlete first, a numpty second, a footballer third, if even that.


----------



## Green Light

Green Light said:


> We champions soon.





Oliver-94 said:


> So Newcastle go above Spurs on GD :lol


Soon.


----------



## EGame

#AVBout is trending like a muthafucka


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Spurs getting destroyed, just what I like to see :mark:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Jesus!! City biploar as fuck! When they win, they trounce you and then they go and lose the next game  Spurs though...woah that's going to knock the stuffing out of them.


----------



## Kiz

:lmao


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Rooney should have probably been red carded for that.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Rooney cunting things up


----------



## ArnoldTricky

I dont get how he can give a yellow if he saw what happened.


----------



## Kiz

god he's a repulsive human being. fuck off with that shit. should've been red for the twunt


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Inevitable Rooney hat-trick/involvement in all three goals United score.


----------



## Liam Miller

:lol :lol :lol :lol :rooney :gabby


----------



## DA

Football is becoming such a fucking joke.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Good lad, Wayne.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Cardiff deserve the goal, United have looked poor since the goal. All our style consists of is hoofing the ball up the pitch.


----------



## EGame

THE GOAT Fraizer Campbell, best player in the world at this current minute.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Yes Frazier


----------



## ArnoldTricky

That was a lovely move for the goal.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Rooney should be off after that stupid lash out, you'd think he'd know better by now but this is Rooney we're talking about. Such a stupid, idiotic thing to do and he is lucky to still be on the pitch. No idea how he escaped a red card and it was inevitable he was going to get the goal/assist.

The positive is we're 2-1 up but the negative is the terrible style of football we seem to constantly play. All the players seem to do is play HOOFBALL; no creativity, no spark and you'd think that would be sorted by now. United can't keep picking up results playing this poor style of football especially this season as it has cost the team points already. The passing needs to be A LOT better, players need to stop giving the ball away carelessly and have a better first touch and the wingers need to be more involved in the game. Valencia though is all on his own down the right as Smalling offers nothing, can't even string a decent pass going forward.

Adnan has been really bad, he's tried but he's either fallen over or ran straight at 3 defenders who win the ball from him easily. Hernandez has made some terrific movements but hasn't received much of the ball, which is a shame as you know he'd offer something. Doesn't help the ball keeps being hoofed towards him.

The Fellaini/Cleverley midfield partnership isn't working, Fellaini has given the ball away a lot and seems to thrive on giving away unnecessary fouls. Evra and Evans have been our only decent players, Evra was fantastic on the goal, he makes it so hard to pick him up on corners and the header was superb. Evans was caught out for the Cardiff goal but he's looked promising bringing the ball out from the back.

Need to pick it up and maybe make a change - get Nani on perhaps.


----------



## steamed hams

Dem Rooney corners.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Cleverley is the kind of player who gives you hope that you could still make it as a pro footballer.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Hohenheim of Light said:


> they forgot the fitba


WELCOME TO MY SIGNATURE, BABEZ.


----------



## Irish Jet

Was always coming.

LOL at Rooney, the disgrace.


----------



## DA

JUSTICE


----------



## Liam Miller

I hate football shite sport full of cunts :shaq


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

CARDIFF CAN PLAY THE FUCKIN FITBA.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Deserved for Cardiff, they were the better team. United continue to drop points early in the season and United continue to play some of the worst football I've ever seen. Cleverley and Fellaini, not good enough in the centre of midfield. Both were dominated from start to finish in the midfield areas. Cardiff kept creating chance after chance while United sat back, which is the norm these days. So negative! No idea why we proceed to do this, didn't work against Southampton and hasn't worked against Cardiff. The team (a lot of players still not turned up this season) and the style of football needs looking at.

Awful performance.


----------



## Kiz

shrek having a whinge after the final whistle, fucking priceless


----------



## united_07

Desperately need Carrick and Rafael playing every week if we want to get anywhere.


----------



## steamed hams

From the first game Moyes has celebrated each United goal more with relief than joy. That's what it's looked like to me anyway.


----------



## Foreshadowed

The style of football is so negative, go one or two goals up and United just sit back and allow the opposing team to press and attack. Smalling should never start right back again, give Fabio a chance if Rafael isn't fit as you know - he is a freaking right back! Never start Fellaini and Cleverley together again. Just didn't work and it contributed to the lack of shape to the team. The lack of creativity (well there's none of it) is really worrying to witness every game. A lot of players need a good kick up the rear and Moyes needs to stop being so negative in his tactics.


----------



## Kiz

> Gary LinekerVerified account
> ‏@GaryLineker
> Things really are very different this season.


it's why the beeb pay him the big bucks










just remembered that zaha is with lauren today


----------



## Silent Alarm

Smalling, fuck off (from right back).

Cleverley, fuck off you cowardly cunt.

Fellaini, fuck off you useless cunt.

Welbeck, fuck off you gangly-legged cunt.

And most of all....Moyes, fuck off you useless, cowardly cunt.


----------



## EGame




----------



## united_07

So who realistically could be brought in, in january, to play in central midfield?. Not sure if we'll go back in for Herrera, he's had a big drop in form, and has fallen out of favour, and would still cost £30m





Oh and if people are complaining about rooney not being sent off, medel should have been sent off for the slap on fellaini, which then the freekick was retaken for the goal :side:


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

:lmao


----------



## EGame

united_07 said:


> So who realistically could be brought in, in january, to play in central midfield?. Not sure if we'll go back in for Herrera, he's had a big drop in form, and has fallen out of favour, and would still cost £30m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and if people are complaining about rooney not being sent off, medel should have been sent off for the slap on fellaini, which then the freekick was retaken for the goal :side:


I heard Iniesta's contract renewal negotiations aren't going so well.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Cleverly one of the WORST players to have worn a United shirt for a while, baffles me how he gets in the England setup. Can see him falling into mediocrity turning out for Doncaster Rovers in a few years.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Whoever told Cleverly he was a footballer needs shooting.

The lad should be stacking shelves in Tesco, although i'm sure he'd be awful at that too.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

united_07 said:


> Oh and if people are complaining about rooney not being sent off, medel should have been sent off for the slap on fellaini, which then the freekick was retaken for the goal :side:


So basically if JUSTICE had been served properly, it still would've finished 1-1 and y'all still would've walked away with only a point. Basically.


----------



## Bullydully

So the Sky sports panel seemed OUTRAGED by Rooney's kick but laughed at Medel's slap, hypocrisy at its finest.


----------



## Humph

Bullydully said:


> So the Sky sports panel seemed OUTRAGED by Rooney's kick but laughed at Medel's slap, hypocrisy at its finest.


Because they were clearly on par with each other...


----------



## united_07

AlexHumph said:


> Because they were clearly on par with each other...


well they both should have been straight reds, so they were kinda on the same level

souness labeled rooney a disgrace, but was praising medel for what he did


----------



## T-C

That Mitchell Johnson gif is magnificent.


----------



## Sandow




----------



## seabs

*At least we're not as bad as Spurs. There's always that to lean back on. Other players have been sent off for it so I guess Rooney should have to but I don't think a little kick like that SHOULD be a red card. It was hardly a massive boot. Not sure how the ref sees Medel slap Fella in the face and not do anything. Medel should have been sentenced to death for that I think. Or made to sign for Tottenham Hotspur and forever have to play fitba with Erik Lamela for the rest of his life. Lol Erik. Doesn't even to have the proper spelling of his own name. So WOAT they gave him a k rather than a c to not drag down the name held by so many GOATS such as Cantona, Stonestreet and Pollard. *


----------



## DA

At what point of the season do we get a Liverpool related name for the Prem Thread and not one to do with some Sunderland jobber?


----------



## seabs

*When you go to pot and we all laugh at you. That is when and only then.*


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

(Y)

It may not have anything to do with Liverpool, but I do approve the new thread name. :hendo


----------



## Hamada

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Seabs said:


> *So WOAT they gave him a k rather than a c to not drag down the name held by so many GOATS such as Pollard. *












Needs to be a new smiley tbh.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



EGame said:


>


I just saw this and oh my days is it fucking outstanding.



Seabs said:


> *At least we're not as bad as Spurs. There's always that to lean back on. Other players have been sent off for it so I guess Rooney should have to but I don't think a little kick like that SHOULD be a red card. It was hardly a massive boot. Not sure how the ref sees Medel slap Fella in the face and not do anything. Medel should have been sentenced to death for that I think. Or made to sign for Tottenham Hotspur and forever have to play fitba with Erik Lamela for the rest of his life. Lol Erik. Doesn't even to have the proper spelling of his own name. So WOAT they gave him a k rather than a c to not drag down the name held by so many GOATS such as Cantona, Stonestreet and Pollard. *


I don't even have the words to describe how truly wonderful this post is. Must've read it fourteen times now.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

4 points separate 2nd from 9th. 

This season needs to calm it's shit.


----------



## haribo

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

I have two questions:

1. who is fitba and does he know sexydemba?
2. why is DwayneAustin leaving (or more to the point - why has he returned? :banderas)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

every team better start trying to rack up dem goal difference because thats what this season may very well come down to

and yeah, we fitba now


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

fitba = football. Fitba is the reason we're here, in this very thread. That and being able to openly mock Tottenham Hotspur.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Cleverley should be released.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



haribo said:


> 1. who is fitba


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

I remember when United fans(not necessarily on here) thought that Cleverley was a better player than Hendo.

:banderas



haribo said:


> 2. why is DwayneAustin leaving (or more to the point - why has he returned? :banderas)


Nobody is really quite sure, not even DwayneAustin :hendo2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



united_07 said:


> *So who realistically could be brought in, in january, to play in central midfield?.* Not sure if we'll go back in for Herrera, he's had a big drop in form, and has fallen out of favour, and would still cost £30m


Me.

I can fulfill Cleverley's role of giving the ball away, making 10 yard backward passes to the centre-backs, hiding behind opposition players when my teammates need to pass to someone and occasionally breaking into a short sprint to make myself look busy.

That is all Cleverley does and I'm certain I can do it too. I'll even accept a fraction of the wage he's on.


----------



## CGS

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

You can have this guy 










We will give you a good price too.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

i bet united regret not having mikel now :banderas


----------



## ABK

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Hank Scorpio said:


> 4 points separate 2nd from 9th.
> 
> This season needs to calm it's shit.


I was checking the EPL table a couple of hours earlier and was like WTF? A team could just draw and find themselves from 2nd to like 6th or 7th. Lol. Similar to the week prior to the Int'l break when we drew against West Brom. Think had City and Tottenham (the WOATS of fitba atm) won their respective matches that week we would have found ourselves at 7th but here we are this week, tied 2nd with L'pool :hb.

Missed most games this week due to some activities but what a week of fitba it's been for me, personally. Why? L'pool, Everton, Man U, Soton, the WOATs of fitba (Spurs) all dropped points and finally we grabbed our first win in the EPL in November in style.

EDIT: forgot to mention the GOAT. Unlimited Potential.


----------



## God™

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

:lmao AVB. You can't blame Lamps and Cole now you miserable cunt.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

God, ABK, your thoughts on the psuedo 4-3-3 applied vs West Ham?

Jose said its purpose was to give hazard and oscar room to run rampage with occasional bursting runs from ramires and lampard


----------



## Zen

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Poor AVB. He fails to see that Spurs can't score goals but does nothing at all about it, just keeps playing Soldado on his own up front in every game. If Villas-Boas doesn't play Defoe and Adebayor together against Man Utd next week then he's going to lose.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



DwayneAustin said:


> At what point of the season do we get a Liverpool related name for the Prem Thread and not one to do with some Sunderland jobber?



Sounds like you're an enemy of JUSTICE.


----------



## united_07

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



> Wayne Rooney ‏@WayneRooney 2m
> Just watched game back. I agree mine was bad tackle and ref dealt with it. And Martin Tyler didn't shut up about it all game
> 
> Wayne Rooney ‏@WayneRooney 1m
> Then someone slaps someone in face and he doesn't speak a word about it. I like Martin but that's poor from him


:lmao


----------



## seabs

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

*Except Soldado isn't the problem.

:lmao Wayne*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

i am out for a few hours and suddenly DAwful is back and fitba. what ze fuck


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

agree with seabs

kinda hard for soldado to score when the entire team has the creativity of a writer for fox's comedy lineup


----------



## united_07

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

another tweet from wayne, was the type intended or not :lmao



> Wayne Rooney ‏@WayneRooney 1m
> Sourness the rules are u kick out u should be off. Souness medel gives left hook he's done his job. Haha brilliant


----------



## EGame

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Adrien Mercier said:


> *Poor AVB*. He fails to see that Spurs can't score goals but does nothing at all about it, just keeps playing Soldado on his own up front in every game. If Villas-Boas doesn't play Defoe and Adebayor together against Man Utd next week then he's going to lose.


Agreed. He's always the victim.


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> i am out for a few hours and suddenly DAwful is back and fitba. what ze fuck


:banderas

Do not start this. It will only end in HeartBreak for you, and Triumph for me.


----------



## Joel

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Tyler and Souness need to call Rooney out. 2 on 1 handicap match needs to happen.

On Soldado; the team is not creating enough for him, but he does not do enough himself at all. Maybe he's too limited to, I don't know, but he doesn't get involved enough. Negredo is always involved in the build up for City and it leads to his goals at time. Soldado just doesn't do this.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

dammit guys im expecting a talk on jose's CONTROVERSIAL tactics


----------



## Humph

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Fella gives Medel a cheeky nudge to the face with his elbow that's why he reacts, neither was hardly vicious, Wayne calling it a left hook is a fucking joke, ugly disgrace who 100% should of been off.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

What Joel said. There is no creativity in that Tottenham midfield, but Soldado has looked disinterested pretty much every time I've seen him play this season. He's getting no service, but he certainly isn't helping matters. Takes a nice penalty, though.


----------



## God™

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



ReDREDD said:


> God, ABK, your thoughts on the psuedo 4-3-3 applied vs West Ham?
> 
> Jose said its purpose was to give hazard and oscar room to run rampage with occasional bursting runs from ramires and lampard


It was certainly effective against West Ham but it's hard to judge after one match against a poor team. I think a 4-3-3/4-1-4-1 hybrid would benefit Ramires and Lampard in the long run, although I still don't want to be relying on them to win us matches against top teams. Mikel is the most important player in any case as he's the only competent DM we have, whether it's in a 3 man midfield or the pivot.


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Spurs midfield are just a bunch of athletes. Big, strong lads like Dembele, Sandro etc. Do they even assist? DO THEY EVEN GOAL? 

You could say that Spurs midfield are a bit mechanical like my debates........
































.....only difference between us is that _they_ don't win. :brodgers


----------



## seabs

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

*Soldado's not really an all round striker though. He's an in the box predator. Give him the ball in there and he'll score goals. He hasn't scored goals because Spurs haven't given him the ball in the box. *


----------



## ABK

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



ReDREDD said:


> God, ABK, your thoughts on the psuedo 4-3-3 applied vs West Ham?
> 
> Jose said its purpose was to give hazard and oscar room to run rampage with occasional bursting runs from ramires and lampard


I think it worked out pretty well. Missed the first goal (Lamps pen) but saw the other two. Oscar's solo run to his goal was great and Lamps pouncing on the Hazard's blocked effort was trademark Lampard which I guess outlines Mou's purpose. 

Lamps clearly isn't at his best when playing in the double pivot. He's better off when he has someone behind him in the form of a protector so as to give him more freedom going forward which he's excelled at. Hazard also looked great on occasions which is an improvement on his lack lustre performances so far this season. It's a nice expirement and it worked against West Ham. We looked pretty solid. Hopefully we build on it going forward.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

That Wes Brown red card gets me every time, pathetic decision.

Mind you, that Bolasie red card is insanely soft too.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Scum United.

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Rooney got away with murder, that cunt.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Seabs said:


> *He's an in the box predator.*


:des

Oh and btw Seabs

<---


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Spurs don't give him anything but Loldado doesn't even try to look for the ball.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Fucking Spurs

Think it's time for me to find a new English team to "support" that isn't utter dross(i.e. WOATenham) but at the same time doesn't make me look like a gloryhunting cuntbag. 

Everton were pretty good at the weekend...


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

You want the opposite of glory hunting?

Try supporting Wolves.


----------



## Rush

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

^ Everton were lucky Mirallas wasn't sent off. Would've changed the game for sure seeing as he was the one making shit happen for them up front/out wide. Lukaku scored 2 goals but was utterly wank for 98% of the game.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



DwayneAustin said:


> :banderas
> 
> Do not start this. It will only end in HeartBreak for you, and Triumph for me.


was only yoke, dont be mad


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

:kobe5


----------



## seabs

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Green Light said:


> :des
> 
> Oh and btw Seabs
> 
> <---


*Oops. Forgot you made a Donnacha esque WOAT name change. I'll change it tomorrow. Perhaps :side:*


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Sticks and stones may break my bones.....











... but Seabs' words hurt even more than them. :terry1


----------



## Duberry

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Numberwang said:


> You want the opposite of glory hunting?
> 
> Try supporting Wolves.


You see i would, but if i did then i would no longer be able to joke about that sub-human jakeball Leigh Griffiths and how closely he resembles a thumb. A deal breaker for me i'm afraid.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

That was quick



I'm never quick :des
























































On second thought can I have my old one back? :jose


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Seabs said:


> *Soldado's not really an all round striker though. He's an in the box predator. Give him the ball in there and he'll score goals. He hasn't scored goals because Spurs haven't given him the ball in the box. *


Well yeah, but poachers/predators/WAGG still need to actually MOVE at points. Even Kris Boyd understood the concept of going and standing somewhere else if the ball wasn't getting to him where he originally parked is lazy fat arse. It's pretty obvious Soldado's better than his current form. I mean, he wasn't just lucky to score a bunch of goals for Valencia, and no matter how rubbish he's been so far, he's still not Kris Boyd levels of dogshit, just like Erik with a K Lamela wasn't completely useless when he played the fitba in Rome. Obvious conclusion is that Tottenham is to fitba players what an abattoir is to cows.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Abk™ said:


> I think it worked out pretty well. Missed the first goal (Lamps pen) but saw the other two. Oscar's solo run to his goal was great and Lamps pouncing on the Hazard's blocked effort was trademark Lampard which I guess outlines Mou's purpose.
> 
> Lamps clearly isn't at his best when playing in the double pivot. He's better off when he has someone behind him in the form of a protector so as to give him more freedom going forward which he's excelled at. Hazard also looked great on occasions which is an improvement on his lack lustre performances so far this season. It's a nice expirement and it worked against West Ham. We looked pretty solid. Hopefully we build on it going forward.





God™ said:


> It was certainly effective against West Ham but it's hard to judge after one match against a poor team. I think a 4-3-3/4-1-4-1 hybrid would benefit Ramires and Lampard in the long run, although I still don't want to be relying on them to win us matches against top teams. Mikel is the most important player in any case as he's the only competent DM we have, whether it's in a 3 man midfield or the pivot.


what caught my attention most is that our midfield actually looked in control for the first time ever. the team actually pressed decisively and we kept regaining possession every time we lost it

very dortmund esque


----------



## Joel

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*










An image that breaks the heart.

A man who was never given a chance. Another man who will never be given a chance. :sad:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

its ok we have torres

we will always have torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*










only 130 to go.


----------



## Joel

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

He'd probably have a better ratio if he didn't have injury problems last season. Just a fantastic player.

If only...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

yes joel, if only we didnt buy this little ****** 

:torres

our life would be perfect

but unfortunately we dont live in that world, this is the darkest timeline clearly


----------



## Joel

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

You don't know how bad I wanted us to buy him in summer 2010. Then again in Winter 2011. I admit I got excited when we signed Torres (thought he could turn his bad season around when he joined us), but Aguero was always my first choice. Thing that hurts is that he talked about wanting to join us so many times. Now all he scores against us all the time...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

it's nice to have him

one thing we're doing this season is finishing the chances. last season we had the chances but didn't finish them. nasri looks like the player he always should've been too.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

yeah but to be fair most strikers score against us

its weird


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



ReDREDD said:


> yes joel, if only we didnt buy this little ******
> 
> :torres
> 
> our life would be perfect
> 
> but unfortunately we dont live in that world, this is the darkest timeline clearly


And then we went and bought Andy. 

I mean I like that you gave us 50 million pounds for a past-it Torres with a degenerative knee but the fact that the 50 million went toward us becoming a mediocre mid-table side (Downing and Adam). Sometimes I do wonder what it would have been like if Torres had stayed. He'd have a partnership with a then relatively unknown Suarez and we would have set the team up to play to their styles and buying players that suited this play-style instead of becoming a 'crossing it in to the big man and hope for the best' team. Maybe we would have managed to get Mata that summer and things would have been very different then from how it had played out.


----------



## Rush

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Hank Scorpio said:


> And then we went and bought Andy.
> 
> I mean I like that you gave us 50 million pounds for a past-it Torres with a degenerative knee but the fact that the 50 million went toward us becoming a mediocre mid-table side (Downing and Adam). Sometimes I do wonder what it would have been like if Torres had stayed. He'd have a partnership with a then relatively unknown Suarez and we would have set the team up to play to their styles and buying players that suited this play-style instead of becoming a 'crossing it in to the big man and hope for the best' team. Maybe we would have managed to get Mata that summer and things would have been very different then from how it had played out.


how much better would it have been if it was 35 mil + Sturridge :sturridge


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Rush said:


> how much better would it have been if it was 35 mil + Sturridge :sturridge


Wasn't that discussed back then? I seem to remember that being discussed when the Torres transfer talk really heated up at the end of the window.

But that would have been brilliant.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



SJFC said:


> Fucking Spurs
> 
> Think it's time for me to find a new English team to "support" that isn't utter dross(i.e. WOATenham) but at the same time doesn't make me look like a gloryhunting cuntbag.
> 
> Everton were pretty good at the weekend...












:draper2


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Can't believe it took me this long, to realise that someone changed my name:fpalm


----------



## CGS

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Wasn't that discussed back then? I seem to remember that being discussed when the Torres transfer talk really heated up at the end of the window.
> 
> But that would have been brilliant.


Yeah there was a lot of rumours of it happening but nothing concrete from what I remember. Would have taken it in a heartbeat back then :sturridge.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



united_07 said:


> So who realistically could be brought in, in january, to play in central midfield?


Ever Banega.

Wants out of Valencia, they're apparently done with him. He's a bit of a headcase and has consistency issues but his upside is incredible, in big games he's generally fantastic, just think he needs a challenge of playing for a bigger club, think he'd thrive in the PL too. Not sure if he's eligible for the CL or not but I wouldn't put too much into that, we need to focus on improving our league position. If he was available for £20m I'd do it in a heartbeat. 

My major concern right now is that we're just completely lacking any sort of playing style, it's very slow and direct. Under Ferguson we were hardly Barcelona but at least we had incredible width which we used effectively. Now we just seem to lack anything. It's very concerning, fuck it if we're going to go long ball you might as well put Fellaini up top, it was depressing seeing balls kicked in over Hernandez and Rooney to helplessly chase.


----------



## Vader

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Playing long balls to the GIANTS that are Rooney and Hernandez is the stupidest of stupid shit.


----------



## united_07

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Irish Jet said:


> Ever Banega.
> 
> Wants out of Valencia, they're apparently done with him. He's a bit of a headcase and has consistency issues but his upside is incredible, in big games he's generally fantastic, just think he needs a challenge of playing for a bigger club, think he'd thrive in the PL too. Not sure if he's eligible for the CL or not but I wouldn't put too much into that, we need to focus on improving our league position. If he was available for £20m I'd do it in a heartbeat.
> 
> My major concern right now is that we're just completely lacking any sort of playing style, it's very slow and direct. Under Ferguson we were hardly Barcelona but at least we had incredible width which we used effectively. Now we just seem to lack anything. It's very concerning, fuck it if we're going to go long ball you might as well put Fellaini up top, it was depressing seeing balls kicked in over Hernandez and Rooney to helplessly chase.


Moyes was close to signing him at Everton a few years ago, just missed out on getting a work permit, so it could be a possibility. But as you said he carries a bit of baggage, and consistency is a bit of a problem, especially with the likes of cleverley and anderson at the moment.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Strootman :troll


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



united_07 said:


> Moyes was close to signing him at Everton a few years ago, just missed out on getting a work permit, so it could be a possibility. But as you said he carries a bit of baggage, and consistency is a bit of a problem, especially with the likes of cleverley and anderson at the moment.


Oh Cleverley's incredibly consistent.

I'd much rather see Anderson play, he at least has some upside to his game and isn't afraid of the ball.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

banega is a bit much just like titus bramble is a bit of a rapist. he's insane.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*










:lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

People want Anderson to play until he gets the chance and then everyone realises why he never gets a game, lad has the potential to unlock a defence but christ he might be the most frustrating midfielder we have in terms of inconsistency. I know it's becoming cliche to say, but if United don't sign a midfielder of good quality in either of the next two windows, then questions have to be asked of the competency of the people in charge because United have been crying out for that sort of player for years now.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

West Brom Golaccio :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Shane Long :lenny


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Dat fucking touch.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

CRISTIANO LONG


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

LONG AGAIN









And to think they tried to replace him with a jobber from Everton in the summer.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Villa just don't threaten without their wide men, not enough service to :benteke Prefer it when Delph starts too, bosses it in the midfield.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Why Benteke is almost playing as an AM I'll never know. Longinho though bama


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*










could watch that touch all day.


----------



## Joel

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Need to extend the Ballon d'Or voting for another week to take in account this Long performance, imo.


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Word is that Ronaldo is out for a couple of weeks with a thigh injury.

So Long has a chance :mark:


----------



## God™

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



> “We’ve never had any problems with the players, just one time at Chelsea. One player didn’t show respect and I tried to kill him, but it wasn’t possible. The player is the property of the club, and sometimes you cannot do what you want.”


http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1627553/carlo-ancelotti-one-chelsea-player-lacked-respect?cc=3436

:lmao I love how nonchalant he is about it.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

:gabby


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Great strike by Westwood.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Game on


----------



## Hamada

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Superb game. If you were a neutral you would have loved this.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

BRAVE comeback from the Villa lads.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

It was. Both sides played really well. Long and Westwood's goal were sublime.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

:lmao I hope this whole Long should get an England call up thing is some sort of ironic piss take...

http://balls.ie/football/shane-long-en-ger-land/


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

The same Shane Long who scored for Ireland against England at Wembley only a few months ago?

:banderas


----------



## CGS

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

I wanna say its a joke.........but it's really not :banderas


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

oh please, who hasnt scored against england at wembley

pretty sure my nan has a hat trick there


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Imagine an England vs Germany WC Final. 

Long vs Lewandowski :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

ridiculous to think brom haven't got him signed up for next season.

http://tribune.com.ng/news2013/inde...ll-play-for-man-city-—iheanacho’s-father.html

we nigerian now


----------



## Duberry

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



chr1st0 said:


> :lmao I hope this whole Long should get an England call up thing is some sort of ironic piss take...
> 
> http://balls.ie/football/shane-long-en-ger-land/


Only after his team mate Jamesy Morrison gets his long overdue call up


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Hey, a fellow Scotsman \o/


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

AVB apparently backed into the favourite for the sack in the last hour or so. 

Would not agree with that at all.


----------



## God™

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

It's amazing how many excuses get made for AVB even when all evidence points towards him being out of his depth.


----------



## ELE

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Levy isn't usually that bad, this isn't a Ramos situation at all, plus everyone knew there would be a gelling process....getting like 7 1-0's doesn't hide that. Then again, I do think both Soldado and Lamela haven't pulled their weight....Soldado has like 2 goals that aren't pens, though then again only getting 2 shots a game, so the 3 behind him have to take some of the slack too.

10/11 for the sack though....somethings brewing. Man Utd face a new manager mid-season fairly often too.


----------



## Joel

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

To sack him right now would be ridiculously harsh. However, Spurs needs to start showing progress. They need time to gel, but they shouldn't be this bad at all. 9 league goals in 12 games. 3 or 4 of them were penalties. I mean c'mon.


----------



## ELE

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

If they were in fifth but 6 points behind fourth, there wouldn't be a problem right now......being only 3pts behind, albeit in 9th isn't a big deal at all. Arsenal have made up worse than that on them numerous times.

His love for winning anything he's in doesn't overly help mind.


----------



## seabs

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

*It depends how willing AVB is to change how they're set up and playing.*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

On Spurs, you really can't expect them to buy 8 players and for them to jell instantly. It will take a time. I still think they will be fine in the second half of the season. They have some genuine talents. It's just a matter of getting used to the PL and playing as a team.

Though I can't believe AVB is still sticking with Soldado. Just give Defoe game time. Soldado will start firing but right now the pressure will only mount, if he continues with his barren run--a run that has much to do with Spurs' creativity and playing style than Soldado's own form.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



God™ said:


> It's amazing how many excuses get made for AVB even when all evidence points towards him being out of his depth.


I wouldn't say he's out of his depth at all. They started slowly last season and then came good down the stretch, yeah it was largely through Bale (who loved AVB) but they were still very good, very unlucky to miss out on fourth. 

This season the sqaud's been pretty much blown up, it's not a shock that they've started slowly, they have had so much turnover, losing by far their best player and seeing numerous new players spread across so many different positions. How did they not think it would take time?


----------



## ELE

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

tbf, he's barely played with positions except for Vertonghen which despite his solid performances at LB....they've lost 8 points from the 5 games he played there. He's too good to get Vermealened, he's the leader of the defence, you don't shift him, put Kaboul there or something.


----------



## Joel

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Irish Jet said:


> How did they not think it would take time?


There's taking time and showing slow progress and then there's taking time and actually looking worse. There is no way Spurs should be this bad.

Again, not saying AVB should be sacked at all, but progress has to be seen even if it is slow.


----------



## AEA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



DwayneAustin said:


> Imagine an England vs Germany WC Final.
> 
> Long vs Lewandowski :mark:


Long is Irish...


----------



## ELE

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Well their 2pts up on last season, while having a similar fixture list. I'd take the points over goals and excitement....afterall AVB is a student of Mourinho at a time when he loved his 1-0's,


----------



## EGame

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

It always amazes me why no top team has every gone after Shane Long, he's been world class every time I've watched him on the pitch.


----------



## haribo

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



alex1997 said:


> Long is Irish...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



alex1997 said:


> Long is Irish...


mercierbot report for duty calling mercierbot


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



alex1997 said:


> Long is Irish...


You sure, mate? 

Long sounds kinda like an English name though? A bit like Longbottom?





EGame said:


> It always amazes me why no top team has every gone after Shane Long, he's been world class every time I've watched him on the pitch.


Long

Neymar Messi Sanchez​









Who was the last English player to play for Barca? Lineker?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Rumours that Andy Carroll is about to retire D:


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Oh my god nooooooooooooo..... :jose

His injuries can't be _that_ bad, surely?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Kiz said:


> mercierbot report for duty calling mercierbot


shane long 03


----------



## Green Light

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



ReDREDD said:


> shane long 03


Shane Short :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



DwayneAustin said:


> Who was the last English player to play for Barca? Lineker?


pique. born in manchester.


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

No wonder he potatoes.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Everton u18's played Liverpool u18s off the pitch today with a 3-1 victory.

Moment of the match, this double tackle..






Mirallas would be proud of that one.


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Scumbags


----------



## united_07

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

:mike


----------



## Rush

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



DwayneAustin said:


> Scumbags


what else do you expect from those cunts?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

The tackles from the U18's derby just get better and better.






This time from Ryan Ledson on some bad wool.


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

More weak as piss refs.

Those tackles though.

Scumbags gonna scumbag.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Everton: A bunch of dirty cunts.


----------



## Andre

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Another day, another criticism of 'nice guy' Chris Hughton:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/norwichs-luciano-becchio-mystified-chris-2858715



> Becchio said: “I’m surprised and frustrated at what’s happened to me.
> 
> “It’s not as if there’s been a problem between me and the manager. We’ve had no arguments, no confrontations. It’s just normal and I’ve carried on working hard in training, scoring goals.
> 
> “I knew in the summer that it might not be easy for me. The manager brought in three players and told me my chances might be restricted.
> 
> “At the time, I accepted that. I keep on telling myself my chance must come soon, but I’m still waiting. If I’d been played and not done it for the team, I could understand it. Then I’d have an explanation.
> 
> “But I’ve not had any chance to show what I can do and I’ve not been given any reasons. I’m just mystified by what’s going on. I can’t understand it at all.”
> 
> Becchio, 29, added: “It’s the end of November now and I’ve played just 14 minutes, in the Capital One Cup against Bury at the end of August.
> 
> “I was a big player at Leeds, an important player. That’s what I wanted to be at Norwich. I thought I’d been signed to be the goalscorer and prove myself in the Premier League.
> 
> “But I’ve not had the chance and I’m not getting any answers either. If the club don’t want me, what was the point of signing me?”
> 
> Becchio admitted taking his frustrations out on his family, the issues deepened by the knowledge that other English clubs approached the Canaries in the summer.
> 
> “I know other teams wanted me and went to Norwich but they shut the door on those possible moves and said I had to stay,” said Becchio. “I thought that meant they wanted me but it doesn’t look that way now.
> 
> “When you’re not happy in your job, you sometimes take the problems home. Your family can feel you are not happy and they suffer too.
> 
> “If I’m not helping the team, what’s the point in me staying? I can’t figure it out at all.”


Essentially what happened was that Hughton wanted rid of Steve Morison last January because he criticised Hughton's tactics at a post match MOTM dinner, but he couldn't find anybody willing to pay the £2 million asking price so instead he swapped him for Becchio who was classed at roughly the same value by Leeds. In interviews Becchio came across as having the belief that he was a big part of Hughton's plans and that he could score goals for Norwich if given a chance. It's now becoming clearer and clearer that he has just been used as a pawn to get rid of the outspoken Morison. Top guy Chris Hughton!

Grant Holt was also extremely critical of Hughton's tactics when he moved to Wigan:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23723921



> "I think everyone could see I wasn't the person I was for the past three years," he told BBC Radio Norfolk.
> 
> On a matchday I wasn't enjoying the way we were playing - we were set up more defensively."
> 
> He added: "I was still enjoying being at the club but I wasn't enjoying the tactics."
> 
> "I was ready to go really. If anyone had seen the way I was last season, I always try and do it on the pitch regardless, but everyone could see I wasn't happy with the way it was going, the way the team was playing and my role in the team," he said.
> 
> "I had just had enough really. I was ready to go in January.
> 
> "I had a word with Chris Hughton. Chris said he couldn't possibly let me go and I had reassurances that if we stayed up we'd discuss it again in the summer.
> 
> "The move came for Wigan and it was an opportunity I couldn't turn down - European football, a good side that want to get promoted."


Some people will argue that these guys are all championship standard strikers (Holt's record was 1 goal every 3 prem games, Becchio hasn't been given a chance) and that they have no right to whinge, blah blah blah...but Hughton signed £14 million worth of strikers in the summer, as well as bringing Johan Elmander in on loan. Those three have scored two league goals between them, one being a penalty...

With all of this in mind, I'm becoming fairly fucking sick of all the excuses that are being trotted out by Hughton this season in regards to injuries. He's clearly someone who's reluctant to deviate from a core group of players, as proved by his decision to freeze out David Fox last season after he came third in our POTS awards in 2011/2012. Elliott Bennett was frozen out for the most part as well, then Hughton crazily played him on the left wing (Bennett is a Beckham style right sider who thrives on whipping in out swinging crosses). Then Bennett was given two starts on the right wing over three games in April (*Swansea*, Arsenal, *Reading*) and produced 1 goal and 3 assists, before being inexplicably dropped for the rest of the season. Now Hughton has the gall to moan about Bennett's pre-season injury because his main wingers Snodgrass and Pilkington have been injured, despite the fact that he barely ever used Bennett (a victim of Hughton's classic 85th minute substitution slot, more on that later), let alone correctly.

Based on all of this, as well as our record in 2013 it's quite clear that there's something rotten at the club's core. Losing at home to non-league Luton in the FA Cup 3rd round, the only prem team to ever do so against a non-league side. 30 points from 30 prem games so far in this calendar year, averaging just one point per game. The ten game undefeated streak in 2012 is looking more and more like a bizarre fluke. 49 goals conceded in 30 prem games, despite the fact that Hughton overhauled Lambert's system in order to make us more defensive minded (also at the expense of results, so it seems).

What sums up the regression back towards the "little Norwich mentality" under Hughton the most for me is his negative approach towards making substitutions. It took him until the 89th minute to make his second and third subs against Newcastle last Saturday (Pilkington came off in the 49th minute with an injury), despite the fact that we had been abject all game and clearly needed an attacking switch to try and get something from the match. Contrast that with our ex-manager's attitude against WBA on Monday night (or at any time tbleroy) where he made three subs during the 57th minute. Villa were 2-0 down at that point but ended up drawing 2-2 and could have even won the game late on. Lambert was the same at Norwich, never afraid to be positive and take risks in order to gain the best results, even if it backfired on him a couple of times. It's no coincidence that Villa are above us in the table.

A win against Crystal Palace this Saturday won't change any of these problems, it won't paper over the cracks in the Carrow Road foundations. The fact that before every game many Norwich supporters and many football journalists are claiming that Hughton needs a strong result to keep his job speaks volumes. However, it shouldn't be like that. A home victory versus Crystal Palace should really be a given for 80% of the teams in the league, including us, but one short term result shouldn't dictate his future, either way. It's the growing list of long term issues, weighed against his positive work (keeping us up last season, and...erm? Not even sure I can say he's good in the transfer market anymore) that should determine whether he stays in the job. Then again, the usual excuses about injuries will most likely be trotted out if we _don't_ beat Palace (the fact that this is even being considered...eurgh), not to mention the "well, they've just gone unbeaten in the last two games and kept two clean sheets, it's a tough game on paper" type of inferiority complex that Hughton will most likely come out with, as is his nature. Not to mention the "new manager syndrome" that will be brought with Palace via Club Shop Pulis.

One result shouldn't determine if Hughton is the right man for the job, but if there was ever a time that Hughton needed to show that he's the correct long term replacement for Lambert it's this Saturday, with a strong attacking performance against an abject side who will most likely set up to defend. Who knows, maybe even Becchio will get his chance?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for we*



Kiz said:


> pique. born in manchester.


Pique was born in Barcelona.


----------



## ELE

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

You sure about that one?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Who would you want to replace him Andre? I think you've mentioned Bielsa in the past.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Wikipedia say's he was born in Barcelona. Must definitely be true.


----------



## Andre

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Yeah, Bielsa is a bit of a long shot to be honest, as much as I would like it to happen.

I wouldn't mind Zola either, seeing as his teams play exciting football. He also has decent prem experience, one good season and one poor season where they still stayed up. Having said that, it's not the position we're in that bothers me the most, it's the fact that we're there while also playing utter dross. I could deal with being in 17th if we were playing exciting attacking football.

If Alan Curbishley hadn't been out of the game so long then I would have said him as well, but that would be a huge risk now I think. His teams don't play the best footy but they at least gain good results. He worked wonders at Charlton.

There have also been rumours of Seabs Mike Phelan taking over as well, but I think that's just nonsense being pushed by his agent :mike That would be another risk, but then again many said that about Steve Clarke and he has done a very good job at WBA.

I would say Harry Redknapp, but we've just wiped out all of our debt and he would probably look at that as a challenge :arry

See, that's the problem isn't it? You look at the situation and think "well, this is shit, isn't it?", but you could easily end up with someone worse. It's a horrible position to be in.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for we*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Pique was born in Barcelona.


first of all, woosh

second










:draper2


----------



## Rush

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

uwotkiz










clearly born on the Moon.


----------



## TAR

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

dat wikipedia.


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

I edited Chris Sutton's wikipedia once and what I put is still there. He truly was one of the foremost exponents of the glancing header.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

You know he might be a potato born in a crater on the moon










But he still gets to tap that ass every night :banderas


----------



## ELE

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

damnit, baited the wrong person into looking on wiki. first sentence still says he's english. dealt with.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Arsenal still in first?

good...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Crater, Moon :lmao. That would probably be best suited if shelvey or obertan was the discussion.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Team to thrash the famous and feared Hull Tigers.

Mignolet
Johnson Agger Sakho Flannagan
Lucas Gerrard
Hendo 
Sturridge Suarez Coutinho​


----------



## Hamada

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Helen :moyes1


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 5m
> Full backs in the news on Merseyside with Martinez saying Baines goes nowhere in January &(unimportant Everton stuff) *Liverpool entering the race for Martin Montoya.*


Looks like Montoya will be hopping aboard the LIVERPOOL TITLE TRAIN in January. 

Apparently contract talks with Barca have broken down and Ian Ayre is in Barca right now.

Edit: Anybody know if this guy can play at LB?


----------



## seabs

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

*Montoya's quality. Be surprised if Barca let him go. Signing him just to fill in at LB would be silly though as he's a RB. Pretty sure he played one game there this season for Barca but he's not really ready to be playing at a top level at RB yet let alone LB.*


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Already have Johnson and Kelly for RB though, with Wisdom and Flanagan as further backups, although Montoya will be ahead of those two straight away anyways.

Unless one of Johnson(wages) or Kelly(ruined by ACL) are leaving :jose


----------



## seabs

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

*Montoya would move ahead of Kelly. But he won't move to Liverpool so it doesn't matter.*


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



DwayneAustin said:


> *LIVERPOOL TITLE TRAIN*


doe


----------



## CGS

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

I legit we actually have Kelly sometimes. Dude spends way to much time in the physio room.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



CGS said:


> I legit we actually have Kelly sometimes.


I know rite


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



CGS said:


> I legit we actually have Kelly sometimes.


Got to the point now where you're leaving words out so you have one less word to misspell?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Montoya is quality and it would be great if he joined us but I doubt he will. It's really not looking good for Kelly at the moment, what's happened to him? Rodgers has been saying that he's not fit for feels like forever. Oh well, rise young FLANO!



CGS said:


> I legit we actually have Kelly sometimes.


----------



## Curry

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

I'd take Montoya over Kelly at RB any day. He's probably a better player overall and definitely less injury prone.

Also, take a moment to remember Martin Kelly went to Euro 2012 for England. That actually happened.


----------



## Rush

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Martin Kelly is a good player though. Much rather see him play over Flanagan as he's about 10000x better than that useless fuck. 



DwayneAustin said:


> Looks like Montoya will be hopping aboard the LIVERPOOL TITLE TRAIN in January.
> 
> Apparently contract talks with Barca have broken down and Ian Ayre is in Barca right now.
> 
> Edit: Anybody know if this guy can play at LB?


Johnson can play LB


----------



## obby

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

GIGGS IS 40 TODAY



Spoiler: GIGGS















GIGGS :mark:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

ALL HAIL SIR RYAN

dem stats bama4


----------



## Kiz

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

barca would be insane to let montoya go. alves is declining p quickly and would probably been sold already if he wasn't so creative down the right. montoya's a better defender but alves can do more down the wing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

wont be long before alves's pace completely vanishes though


----------



## Kiz

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

i know, hence i said he was declining


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

hence why Barca won't sell him coz a year or two down the track, Montoya will be first choice


----------



## Kiz

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

hence why i said they would be insane to let him go does anyone actually read?


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Hence shmence.

Leaving themselves defensively short. This is what Barca do. For years. Which means he'll be leaving. Which means we'll be having him.

Q.E.D


----------



## united_07

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

So, according to the Times, we had Round and Lumsden watching Reus on tuesday


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Kiz said:


> hence why i said they would be insane to let him go can does anyone actually read?


:arry


----------



## ABK

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



united_07 said:


> So, according to the Times, we had Round and Lumsden watching Reus on tuesday


Reus to United :banderas





















































To sit on the bench :banderas


----------



## Vader

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Yo Seabs, Rachel Riley has left her husband. Time to pounce mate.

insert creepy gif.


----------



## Rush

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Vader said:


> Yo Seabs, Rachel Riley has left her husband. Time to pounce mate.
> 
> insert creepy gif.


----------



## seabs

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Vader said:


> Yo Seabs, Rachel Riley has left her husband. Time to pounce mate.
> 
> insert creepy gif.


:banderas


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Rachel, if you're reading this thread, you will probably have taken notice of my earlier use of 'Q.E.D.'

That shit right there is used in mathematics and that.

I look forward to your correspondence.


----------



## seabs

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



DwayneAustin said:


> Rachel, if you're reading this thread, you will probably have taken notice of my earlier use of 'Q.E.D.'
> 
> That shit right there is used in mathematics and that.
> 
> I look forward to your correspondence.


*This is the most pathetic post I have ever read. Half tempted to change your name back to Donnacha as punishment for crimes against humanity.*


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

LOL Seabs.

Do you even mathematics?


----------



## Rush

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



DwayneAustin said:


> Rachel, if you're reading this thread, you will probably have taken notice of my earlier use of 'Q.E.D.'
> 
> That shit right there is used in mathematics and that.
> 
> I look forward to your correspondence.


If Rachel is reading, I need a little help with my Calculus, can you integrate my natural log? :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

i'd fuck rachel riley


----------



## Goku

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Kiz said:


> i'd fuck rachel riley


:lmao


----------



## ELE

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

rachel riley fugly, bring back carol


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

AVB getting fans ejected :lmao

no pressure mate.

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/nov/29/andre-villas-boas-tromso-fan-sacked-chant-ejected

& rachel riley talk :cheer


----------



## Kiz

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

leverkusen have confirmed they are signing wolfsburg teen julian brandt either for a small fee in jan or the end of his contract. gun on fm.


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Does this look like the Bayernliga thread to you, Kiz? Because it isn't.



ELE said:


> rachel riley fugly, bring back carol


Plz leave.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

chelsea wanted him and their dreams of another attacking midfielder has been SHATTERED


----------



## Joel

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

AVB :ti

Reminds me when he got Tommy Langley sacked from Chelsea TV when Langley said he was being a bit vindictive.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

also vinny is fit but wont play vs swansea, jovetic and silva are fit for bayern, rodwell is fit again and nasty is out for 3 weeks so we'll get demi/lescott again. at least swansea don't have bony/michu so we should be okay.


----------



## Joel

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Aguero is fine, yeah? By fine I mean not injured. We already know he's dashing so no need to question that :torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

yeah he's fine pelle said he was only going to play 45 mins

nasty's injury is another calf injury. almost all of our injuries have been in the calf area. ridiculous.


----------



## Curry

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

Trying to cut Suarez/Aguero/Remy/Giroud/Lukaku into a 3 man starting line for my fantasy team is a bloody nightmare.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

AVB throwing power around like :kean?

"Speak ill of me (however correct) and you will be banned from the club."

Rachel Riley & Vorderman would both get it. Carol's very tasty for her age!::yum:

Quickly becoming the race to get to Rachel thread.:EDWIN2


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I'd move to Brum for Rachel, fecking gadget show forcing the issue 8*D


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Numberwang said:


> I'd move to Brum for Rachel, fecking gadget show forcing the issue 8*D


You'd move to another City just for a woman, you ***! Never move anywhere for a woman, Bithces like it when you tell them to get wherever the fuck you are.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*






Happy 40th Giggsy, you know he was doing her after the show


----------



## obby

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

40 and still the most dashing player on the team.


----------



## haribo

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*

How many of you have already sent Riley a proposal on twitter?




DwayneAustin said:


> Looks like Montoya will be hopping aboard the LIVERPOOL TITLE TRAIN in January.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I have it on good authority that Rachel Riley is fucking Erik Lamela.


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



haribo said:


>


Alright, I fucking laughed........hard.

HAPPY? :hendo3


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Can't wait for tomorrow to see what tactical stuff TRIPLE SUBSTITUTION LAMBERT does. 

And after AVB and Moyes were rustled last week, and remain in a non-top 5 rustled state, on Sunday Spurs face off against Man U to find out WHO'S GOING TO RUSTLEMANIA?!







:moyes2


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 11m
> Daniel Sturridge suffered suspected ankle ligament damage in training today. He's had a scan but severity of injury not yet known.


PLEASE SAVE US SUAREZ. FUCK. FUCKING BOOM-BUST CYCLE IS INCOMING.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Rachel Riley talk? I'm in 

From what i have gathered, the guys love her, the girls hate her :lol I wonder why 8*D


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



DwayneAustin said:


> PLEASE SAVE US SUAREZ. FUCK. FUCKING BOOM-BUST CYCLE IS INCOMING.


:shaq


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Rachel single you say?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



DwayneAustin said:


> PLEASE SAVE US SUAREZ. FUCK. FUCKING BOOM-BUST CYCLE IS INCOMING.


If Suarez had been injured by Kevin "My eyes are too close together" Mirallas this could be season threatening.


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Sturridge had a similar injury at the end of last season that took about three months to recover from, didn't he?

If he misses three months of this season, Suarez won't get us Top 4 by himself. We'll do OK in the next few games, get boned sideways by Chelsea and City at the end of December, have a poor January and eventually finish 5th or something.

Hopefully I'm less pessimistic tomorrow, but right now..... :jose


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

So he'd be back around March time, sucks.

Please Aspas step up.


----------



## united_07

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

It will be interesting to see the team selection for sundays game. Will Kagawa keep his place behind Rooney if RVP isnt fit. Also hopefully Rafael is back, as it was clear to see the link up play between valencia and smalling was nowhere near the attacking threat that rafael provides. Also who will partner Jones in central midfield, cant see Giggs starting two games in succession, wouldnt think fellaini and jones would be that effective, so could end up being cleverley or anderson.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Its okay, Aspas will step up playing striker.... :jose


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

It's Luis Alberto time. :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

You will play MOSES. MOSES.






























































MOSES GODDAMMIT. MOSES!



DwayneAustin said:


> Sturridge had a similar injury at the end of last season that took about three months to recover from, didn't he?
> 
> If he misses three months of this season, Suarez won't get us Top 4 by himself. We'll do OK in the next few games, get boned sideways by Chelsea and City at the end of December, have a poor January and eventually finish 5th or something.
> 
> Hopefully I'm less pessimistic tomorrow, but right now..... :jose


When the hell do we ever bone you sideways? We got done by you even when Hodgson was the manager.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

moses won nigerian player of the year

what have you done lately

and yeah, liverpool has been buttfucking us endlessly for 3 years now

except the single time it genuinely mattered :brodgers


----------



## PunkMarksRVirgins

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Why are the titles of this thread always so corny?


----------



## Vader

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

FootballMarksRStallions


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



PunkMarksRVirgins said:


> Why are the titles of this thread always so corny?


same reason your ma is only five quid per night m8


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ReDREDD said:


> same reason your ma is only five quid per night m8


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

hawksea try and be a little less obvious


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Hope we don't get mauled by tigers on Sunday.


----------



## obby

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



PunkMarksRVirgins said:


> Why are the titles of this thread always so corny?


it's obviously Punk's fault


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> You will play MOSES. MOSES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOSES GODDAMMIT. MOSES!


who? Its Aspas or Alberto time lad. Get it right :brodgers


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Team I'd like to see play Spurs tomorrow:

De Gea
Rafael Vidic/Smalling Evans Evra
Valencia Jones Anderson Nani
Kagawa
Rooney

*Subs:* Lindegaard, Ferdinand, Giggs, Januzaj, RVP, Chicharito & Welbeck​
Hopefully Rafael is back now, he's stated he's fit and we need that creativity down the right flank. Smalling is very good defensively in that position but he can't attack or link up with Valencia and it makes that right wing attacking play look so disjointed when Valencia is doing all the work. Fingers crossed Vidic is fine to start but if not, put Smalling in that position to partner Evans. Ferdinand shouldn't start 3 games in one week, so the substitutes bench will do for him. Giggs also won't be starting this game I wouldn't think due to playing on Wednesday so I went with Anderson. He should be given a chance here and he looked good the 15 minutes he came on for against Leverkusen. Cleverley was so poor in the last game, so I don't really think he deserves to start this time, whereas Anderson hasn't played a full game since the Palace match.

Nani had some flashes of brilliance against Leverkusen and made some poor mistakes but overall, he was solid on Wednesday. He looked very good when he moved more central in the final 10 or so minutes of the game. I'd give him another opportunity here, after scoring a superb goal it may do his confidence the world of good. Kagawa and Rooney MUST start together if RVP is still not fully recovered. I've put RVP on the bench in case he is back but the Kagawa/Rooney partnership has looked very promising the few times they've featured together in the central positions. The fluidity, the movement, the passing; just the overall link-up play between the two has always caused the opposition problems. I'd like to see that continue here.

Usually I would be unconfident as it's Spurs, much like I was last season when they were playing some fantastic stuff. I can see Spurs turning up here as they need a response but so do United. I will predict a United victory and hopefully we play like we did against Leverkusen and Spurs continue to not score. It will be tough but the 3 points for both teams is vital.


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Mignolet

Johnson Skrtel Agger Flanagan

Gerrard Lucas Hendo

Moses Suarez Coutinho​
Expecting that personnel, not sure on the formation. Flanno probably starts at LB again which means Agger at LCB to provide experience/advice etc.

Moses' pace might be handy away from home but I'm still expecting him to WOAT.

Some awful games on today btw. :jose


----------



## Nige™

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



PunkMarksRVirgins said:


> Why are the titles of this thread always so corny?


Why's your username so fpalm?

Really up for Chelsea/Southampton today. As sad as I am at the pain of Rovers' decline, I do enjoy Premiership football more enjoyable now. I find myself pulling for Southampton more & more each week, so come on Saints today!8*D



nazzac said:


> Rachel Riley talk? I'm in
> 
> From what i have gathered, the guys love her, the girls hate her :lol I wonder why 8*D


Funny you say that! When we were at Alton Towers a few weeks ago now, one of my mates piped in and said how he couldn't understand the fuss about Rachel Riley as "she never smiles" and "isn't even that fit". His fiancee looks a lot like her too tbh but nowhere near as nice, but anyway, the three of us jumped on him in shock and asked what he was on. It was so loud some people walking around us stopped and asked us who said she wasn't that fit. We pointed to Pete and the guy told him he's a fucking muppet and walked off. We lol'd hard on that one! His face was a picture but he's still adamant she's nothing special. It's not exactly the most flattering line I've heard in a while but she was described as "the best gash that's come along in the last 10 years." I'm sure she'll be thrilled to hear that!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

MOSES WILL SAVE US


----------



## haribo

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

This thread when hearing Rachel was single:


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

That rafael jones valencia on the right side is a good mix for us. would still like to see giggs in that cm rather than anderson. that guy is so average its unbelievable.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



haribo said:


> This thread when hearing Rachel was single:


next time i have money in my account this man is getting a membership


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Haribo will be in the chatbox some time around 2015 then?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I sort of don't get the appeal in Rachel Riley. Obviously she's good looking, but I don't know, I just don't see her as anything special. Jenna Coleman on the other hand :wilkins


----------



## Kenny

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



DwayneAustin said:


> Haribo will be in the chatbox some time around 2015 then?


words hurt bro


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Nige™ said:


> Really up for Chelsea/Southampton today. As sad as I am at the pain of Rovers' decline, I do enjoy Premiership football more enjoyable now. I find myself pulling for Southampton more & more each week, so come on Saints today!8*D


I hope the Saints win today too!  

Hope we batter them tomorrow though 8*D




KENSENBERG said:


> MOSES WILL SAVE US


YES KENNY!

It's not too late for you. You can still be saved.

Afraid the same cannot be said for RISH and DA. I tried hard to steer them on the right path, but they just didn't listen enaldo


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*










and here lies the most ironic tweet in the history of anything ever.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

RISH


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



#dealwithit said:


> I sort of don't get the appeal in Rachel Riley. Obviously she's good looking, but I don't know, I just don't see her as anything special.














> Jenna *LOUISE* Coleman on the other hand :wilkins


:kobe5



KENSENBERG said:


> words hurt bro


:kobe9


----------



## ELE

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

joseph barton is such your typical chavvy fan. you see them comments all over the likes of facebook over the past week. though it's true, who cares, it's also annoying. i don't care no personal lives i don't know.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



#dealwithit said:


> I sort of don't get the appeal in Rachel Riley. Obviously she's good looking, but I don't know, I just don't see her as anything special. Jenna Coleman on the other hand :wilkins


She is smart and sexy. Rare combination

plus dat gif in seabs sig. How could you not love that?


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> YES KENNY!
> 
> It's not too late for you. You can still be saved.
> 
> Afraid the same cannot be said for RISH and DA. I tried hard to steer them on the right path, but they just didn't listen enaldo


Rish? you WOAT. Missed the target worse than Moses does.


----------



## haribo

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

The list of games today depresses me. They'd be exciting in April with teams fighting for their lives, but in November I don't particularly care.




DwayneAustin said:


> :kobe5


She's dropped the Louise from her name now.












:banderas


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

She'll forever be JLC to me. :kobe3


----------



## haribo

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Justin Lee Collins? :wilkins


----------



## seabs

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



haribo said:


> This thread when hearing Rachel was single:


*CGS is definitely the one who starts running down the wrong aisle. *


#dealwithit said:


> I sort of don't get the appeal in Rachel Riley. Obviously she's good looking, but I don't know, I just don't see her as anything special. Jenna Coleman on the other hand :wilkins


*The second part means you get to live :side:

DA not realising she dropped the L from her name. Do you even stalk?*


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Seabs said:


> *DA not realising she dropped the L from her name. Do you even stalk?*





Seabs said:


> *Let's make this thread worthwhile for those expecting worthwhile JLC (fuck that JC bullshit btw)*


:kobe9


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

why is there no early games? i really don't want to stay awake until 4am watching any of the shite playing today.



Seabs said:


> *DA not realising she dropped the L from her name. Do you even stalk?*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



nazzac said:


> She is smart and sexy. Rare combination
> 
> plus dat gif in seabs sig. How could you not love that?


Yep. She's the closest thing you get to perfect. She's intelligent, attractive, laid back, funny, loves sport. What more could you want?

All that said, on looks alone she doesn't crack top 10 or even 20 maybe.

JLC, Laura Robson, Michelle Keegan on another level I'm afraid.


----------



## seabs

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

*#1 hit when you google looking for a new partner Rachel Riley? forum :mark:

SOON.jpg*


----------



## haribo

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Seabs said:


> *CGS is definitely the one who starts running down the wrong aisle. *


AlexHumph is the guy in red at the start :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Nige™ said:


> Yep. She's the closest thing you get to perfect. She's intelligent, attractive, laid back, funny, loves sport. What more could you want?
> 
> All that said, on looks alone she doesn't crack top 10 or even 20 maybe.
> 
> JLC, Laura Robson, Michelle Keegan on another level I'm afraid.


Intelligent women are not to be trusted.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Rachel Riley is an extremely good looking woman.

Also why does the word Rachel get the red squiggly line under it? Am I spelling it wrong? I might be smashed enough to do that.

Rachel.

IT DID IT AGAIN. CGS are you behind this fuckery?


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Irish Jet said:


> Intelligent women are not to be trusted.


Only because intelligence threatens you :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Are there many women that Irish Jet can't consider intelligent? :brodgers

Choosing to watch Cardiff, so I'm guessing they'll WOAT.



GOD of CUNT said:


> Rachel Riley is an extremely good looking woman.
> 
> Also why does the word Rachel get the red squiggly line under it? Am I spelling it wrong? I might be smashed enough to do that.
> 
> Rachel.
> 
> IT DID IT AGAIN. CGS are you behind this fuckery?


CGS' world is one giant red squiggly line.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Good to see Flamini dropped and Arteta and Ramsey holding in midfield. Flamini has been good since returning, but the Arteta Ramsey combo we saw at the end of last season was immense and it's about time we returned to it on a more permanent basis. The three behind Giroud pretty ridiculous too. The pure footballing ability in this eleven is pretty absurd. There will be times where it would be optimal to have the pace/finishing ability of one of Walcott or Podolski wide, but with Santi and Jack wide, this should be fun to watch. Our possession and ball retention hasn't been up to it's usually standards this season despite how strongly we've started, but I think this will be the game where our vintage champagne football will flow :cole3


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I love this thread and the GOAT females it entails


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Giroud

:lmao


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

GREATEST PLAYER OF THIS OR ANY OTHER GENERATION.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Nige™ said:


> Yep. She's the closest thing you get to perfect. She's intelligent, attractive, laid back, funny, loves sport. What more could you want?
> 
> All that said, on looks alone she doesn't crack top 10 or even 20 maybe.
> 
> JLC, Laura Robson, Michelle Keegan on another level I'm afraid.


I agree with the first part

however I think she is very attractive too. Cute face, nice figure, nice rack , nice ass and legs. 

There are better looking women but Rachel is the complete package as far as I am concerned

Wonder if she is against dating a 17 year old :side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Cody isn't. Go touch his butt, he'll fuck you for free.


----------



## BeastBoy

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Coy here, but Manchester's gonna choke the chicken and then fry it.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I'm going to say something a little bit silly but I don't care. Ramsey is like a fusion of Iniesta and Matthaus. Tocuhes, zippy, engine, clinical. Boom. I'm well aware I said he wans't a football last season, but that just goes to show that even the brightest are sometimes wrong :side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

He's right good at the fitba at the moment, that's for sure.


----------



## ELE

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I feel for anyone who still doesn't have Ramsey in their fantasy team......don't care about those who didn't have him from day 1.....those are probably the same people who've had him on their bench for like 4 seasons in a row....like me :side:

BOOM BOOM


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Had him from Day 1. I predicted the rise :draper2


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Or you picked him because he was cheap and you just got lucky. :hendo2

His prolificacy is extremely worrying though. :jose


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Arsenal looked seriously impressive today in a tough game. Really thought they'd fall away at some point but they're looking more and more legit with every game. They'll be right there at the end.

Fucking Ramsey man, had him at the start in FF and then inexplicably took him out. Fuck.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



DwayneAustin said:


> Or you picked him because he was cheap and you just got lucky. :hendo2
> 
> His prolificacy is extremely worrying though. :jose


I'm just good, man. I don't get lucky.

Arsenal don't look like they want to slow down. Good for them.


----------



## ELE

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Ramsey-Wilshere always touted to be like new Iniesta-Xavi, but it's more like the new Schweinsteiger-Kroos or something, both very creative box to boxers when on top form, which I hope Wilshere can now find again on a consistent basis which he seems to be, wouldn't even say he's fully fit yet.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

good thing you're not getting ahead of yourself or anything.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Irish Jet said:


> Arsenal looked seriously impressive today in a tough game. Really thought they'd fall away at some point but they're looking more and more legit with every game. They'll be right there at the end.
> 
> Fucking Ramsey man, had him at the start in FF and then inexplicably took him out. Fuck.


Literally giddy with anticipation at BrickHouse's response to this. Oh my gravy, my willy aches. It's going to be so great. 

We're doing alright right now. If we can keep it up, sign some fuckers in January and make it to March without a ton more injuries, we'll be legit challenging. Last few months of the season is Wenger Time.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

That smooth Newcastle sax entrance


----------



## ELE

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Literally giddy with anticipation at BrickHouse's response to this. Oh my gravy, my willy aches. It's going to be so great.
> 
> We're doing alright right now. If we can keep it up, sign some fuckers in January and make it to March without a ton more injuries, we'll be legit challenging. Last few months of the season is Wenger Time.


March and April are usually bottle time for Wenger. Done it many a time when it's the league and not 4th.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Excellant away win for us. Ozil assisted 3 times after missing the penalty (once against Marseille and twice today) so great character shown there. Now we've ended November in a great position, we should rotate against Hull City on Wednesday. Play the likes of Theo, Rosicky, TV5, Monreal and rest Wilshere or Ramsey. Then we have Everton, Napoli, City and Chelsea as our next four games after that. End of this year will show where we are in terms of the title race. December has usually been a positive month for us (last two seasons) so hopefully that trend continues. If we're still in the top 2 in January and we sign a striker and one CB then we're in a strong position to challenge.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ELE said:


> March and April are usually bottle time for Wenger. Done it many a time when it's the league and not 4th.


I'm basing it on last year. Stop trying to ruin things.


----------



## ELE

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

gotta be realistic old mucka


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Kiz said:


> good thing you're not getting ahead of yourself or anything.


We're the new Liverpool fans. It's our year!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Brunt and Sissoko putting feet through balls to nice effect.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Wow! That is a hell of a strike, that.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Synaesthesia said:


> We champions soon.





Synaesthesia said:


> Soon.


Graeme SOONess.

OsaSOONa.

Boomer SOONer :jr










Pardew the GOAT. Never doubted him for a second



















If I ever have to hear Jamie Carragher speak again it'll be too soon. Aural torture.


----------



## Andre

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

So we won. Good first half, terrible second. Like I said midweek, a win versus Palace wasn't going to make Hughton the right man for the job, but a win is a win when you're struggling. Hopefully we can gain some decent results in mid January to February...Swansea H, Sunderland A, Fulham H, United H (Moyes can be quite conservative tbleroy), Palace A, Everton A, Hull H. We should get at least 12 points from that, which should prompt the board to give Hughton more cash to spend in January, seeing as we would be comfortable in mid table. That positioning would also make us a more attractive proposition to quality players. If we could pick up another bargain like Martin Olsson, but a right sided gem instead then that would be a good start.

I've said this a few times now, but Pardew is a decent manager and is doing a fine job at the St James' Mike Ashley tatty sportswear produced by third world inhabitants Arena. It's becoming more and more evident that the Europa league is an awful distraction and a general waste of time for most teams. I mean look at Swansea this season, not to mention that Newcastle were gash when they had the Europa distraction. Unless they reformat that competition (what was wrong with the original UEFA cup format?) then teams are going to start trying to get knocked on purpose, which is sad but almost understandable.

Last but not least...Roberto Martinez is a breath of fresh air in this league, showing that it's possible to play good football while also achieving quality results with a club like Everton. It's amazing that so many slagged him off during the summer and said he was shit because he relegated Wigan (never mind the FA cup win) who kept selling their best players under him (he didn't have Bruce's spending luxuries, either)!


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ELE said:


> March and April are usually bottle time for Wenger. Done it many a time when it's the league and not 4th.


Totally irrelevant. New players, new attitudes since the last time Arsenal was in the title hunt the last few years. I'm not even sure that last year's surge for 4th is relevant either.


----------



## haribo

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



#dealwithit said:


> I'm going to say something a little bit silly but I don't care.


If only you came with this disclaimer every post. :draper2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Synaesthesia said:


> Graeme SOONess.
> 
> OsaSOONa.
> 
> Boomer SOONer :jr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardew the GOAT. Never doubted him for a second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever have to hear Jamie Carragher speak again it'll be too soon. Aural torture.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Literally giddy with anticipation at BrickHouse's response to this. Oh my gravy, my willy aches. It's going to be so great.


Was Irish Jet one of the hyenas laughing about Arsenal in August? I can't recall; most of them are faceless to me. I just remember some especially egregious trolling from ReDredd and the rest was just a mindless drone of junk. Always fun to look back at, though.

Ramsey can no longer be called a flash in the pan. You can't do what he's doing for this long unless you are a truly nutty talent. The road back from the injury was obviously longer than anyone thought. This appears to be the real Rambo and it is breathtaking to watch.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

And oh yeah, it's been 340 minutes since we have conceded. Remember that narrative about our back four being a weakness? Name a central duo in the league with a stronger balance of quality than Per and Kos.


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Sturridge and Suarez


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

More quality cringe posting from brickhouse.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Brickhouse said:


> Was Irish Jet one of the hyenas laughing about Arsenal in August?


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Liam Miller said:


> More quality cringe posting from brickhouse.


Bitter.


----------



## Andre

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I couldn't really give a shite about this constant Ramsey bickering (I had a fairly similar opinion to that of Rush's fwiw). What amuses me more than anything is Gunner14's continued absence from this thread. Apparently he had "very low expectations" of all of us because we weren't all on the anti-Wenger band wagon.

It's highly amusing that this supposed footballing intellectual was the same person who said that he would prefer David Moyes as Arsenal manager :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Brickhouse said:


> Bitter.


:banderas


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*










aww

Big Les Ferdinand on MOTD :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Rachel Riley is an extremely good looking woman.
> 
> Also why does the word Rachel get the red squiggly line under it? Am I spelling it wrong? I might be smashed enough to do that.
> 
> Rachel.
> 
> IT DID IT AGAIN. CGS are you behind this fuckery?


:draper2

Very interested to see if Brickhouse sticks around once Arsenals form wears off.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



CGS said:


> :draper2
> 
> Very interested to see if Brickhouse sticks around once Arsenals form wears off.


Stop being a hater. Arsenal are the best team in the world. In the WORLD. They are going to win the CL, the Prem, the FA Cup, they are going to re-enter the League Cup and win that and then finally, they are going to Brazil and winning that World Cup.

We love you Arsenal, we do!
We love you Arsenal, we do!
We love you Arsenal, we do!
Oh Arsenal we love you!

OOH SZCZESNY

HE'S OLLIE OLLIE OLLIE OLLIE GIROUD

ARSENAL! ARSENAL! ARSENAL!

BEST TEAM IN THE GALAXY!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

If Deulofeu and Morrison keep their heads right they'll be world class soon. It's scary to think how good Morrison would be already if he gave even one fuck about his career while in Manchester.


----------



## EGame

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Barca are going to need to reshuffle their squad very soon, way too many good players coming through the ranks that we would definitely want to keep. 

Looking at attack alone: Messi, Neymar, Alexis, Pedro, Tello, Cuenca, Cesc

Youngsters with world class potential hitting the first team in the next few years: Deulofeu, Sandro Ramirez, Dongou, Adama Traore 

Fuarrrkkk 

Dat dere Messi/Neymar/Deulofeu combination. Delicious.


----------



## Andre

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

https://twitter.com/BassongOfficiel/status/406860944510169088



> Sebastien Bassong
> 
> Massive 3 points today!!we were really solid!great shift from all of us!thanks for the support!#cleanshit


#cleanshit


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



CGS said:


> Very interested to see if Brickhouse sticks around once Arsenals form wears off.


This is quite pathetic. Anyone who talks trash on the basis of something they merely want to have happen in the future is a huge loser.

What is hysterical is that Arsenal haters talk about this side like they are eeking out ugly wins (like Liverpool in their pre-Suarez campaign) when more games than not play like statements.


----------



## Humph

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> Stop being a hater. Arsenal are the best team in the world. In the WORLD. They are going to win the CL, the Prem, the FA Cup, they are going to re-enter the League Cup and win that and then finally, they are going to Brazil and winning that World Cup.
> 
> We love you Arsenal, we do!
> We love you Arsenal, we do!
> We love you Arsenal, we do!
> Oh Arsenal we love you!
> 
> OOH SZCZESNY
> 
> HE'S OLLIE OLLIE OLLIE OLLIE GIROUD
> 
> ARSENAL! ARSENAL! ARSENAL!
> 
> BEST TEAM IN THE GALAXY!







We come out of the City/Chelsea games still top then I will start believing that we could actually win the title, until then I'm still skeptical where we will finish.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Yeah CGS you loser who can't spell.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



AlexHumph said:


> We come out of the City/Chelsea games still top then I will start believing that we could actually win the title, until then I'm still skeptical where we will finish.


What makes you skeptical other than the lack of more than one striker? A problem that will be somewhat solved with Walcott and Podolski back and can really be solved in a mere five weeks in the transfer window.

If I had to bet my life on it, I'd say City win the league and Arsenal finish a close second. There would be absolutely no reason to feign shock over an Arsenal title, though. Past campaigns mean nothing. This squad is pure quality.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



DESMOND LYNAM said:


> I couldn't really give a shite about this constant Ramsey bickering *(I had a fairly similar opinion to that of Rush's fwiw*). What amuses me more than anything is Gunner14's continued absence from this thread. Apparently he had "very low expectations" of all of us because we weren't all on the anti-Wenger band wagon.
> 
> It's highly amusing that this supposed footballing intellectual was the same person who said that he would prefer David Moyes as Arsenal manager :moyes1


:hendo



Brickhouse said:


> What is hysterical is that Arsenal haters talk about this side like they are eeking out ugly wins (like Liverpool in their pre-Suarez campaign) when more games than not play like statements.


:banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Arsenal have already failed this season using the Gunner system. They couldn't recover from that loss to Villa.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

i cant see how anyone can consider this season for arsenal successful when they got knocked out of the most important cup and tournament


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ReDREDD said:


> i cant see how anyone can consider this season for arsenal successful when they got knocked out of the most important cup and tournament


Agreed.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

The Mirror reporting Man Utd have made a £3m bid for the GOAT in my avatar. What a hero he is.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

My Gauld.


----------



## Shepard

Ryan Gauld. Him and John suttar would do me fine tbhayley


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

they're alright on fm :brodgers

i find it strange that brickhouse finds stuff on an internet forum 'hysterical'. 

apparently we've signed some highly rated 14 year old from malaga named brahim. he's the one that barca scouts believed could be in the first team at the age of 16.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/dec/01/daniel-sturridge-liverpool-ankle-injury-scan

:hb No ligament tears

Also Mozza assaulted Gerrard 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/steven-gerrard-attacked-street---2871199


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

BrickHouse fuckin wins the absolute 100% god damn shit out of this thread and you're all STUPID to think otherwise.

Where them hyenas at? WHERE THEM AT? WHO LET THE DOGS OUT? 

Y'all ain't got shit.

This. Is. Fitba.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Oh, so the English have heard of Gauldy? Quality.


----------



## Goku

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Yesterday, I missed the english fitba


----------



## CGS

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Brickhouse said:


> This is quite pathetic. Anyone who talks trash on the basis of something they merely want to have happen in the future is a huge loser.
> 
> What is hysterical is that Arsenal haters talk about this side like they are eeking out ugly wins (like Liverpool in their pre-Suarez campaign) when more games than not play like statements.


:banderas

To be fair I couldn't care less if Arsenals form stays or goes that's good for them. Especially after years of fucking up but do you seriously expect them to be playing at this standard consistently come March time?

As for the second statement just :banderas


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

think we've gotta stick with :rooney up front and :kagawa behind him tonight, RVP on the bench. The way they combined against Leverkusen was bama4

Rafael is fit, hope he starts ahead of Smalling.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



CGS said:


> do you seriously expect them to be playing at this standard consistently come March time?


Something at least very close to it, yes. I have complete belief in the quality of the squad and I think City is the only one that'd be better if all teams played to the top of their potential.

And if you don't think Liverpool won some woefully unattractive games early in the season, you can't be helped.


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Who the fuck gives a shit about Brickhouse and hyenas and some Gauld jobber.

The GOAT can't even go down to his local shop without being fucking assaulted.



Hank Scorpio said:


> Also Mozza assaulted Gerrard
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/steven-gerrard-attacked-street---2871199


Some Everton scumbag no doubt.

Mirallas, those U18 cunts and now this guy, and that's just in the past week.

The world would be a far safer place if the club folded and their players and fans(only the bad ones) were put into a big rocket and fired into the moon.


----------



## CGS

Brickhouse said:


> Something at least very close to it, yes. I have complete belief in the quality of the squad and I think City is the only one that'd be better if all teams played to the top of their potential.
> 
> And if you don't think Liverpool won some woefully unattractive games early in the season, you can't be helped.


At full potential you're also behind Chelsea and maybe Man U as well. Like i keep saying I just can't help but think once legs get tired Arsenal will drop.

And why being Liverpool into this discussion? :kobe I know we won ugly at times and I am very happy with that. It's much better than us having 30 shots and missing them all as we have been in the last few years.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

De Gea

Smalling Evans Vidic Evra

Valencia Jones Cleverley Welbeck

Kagawa

Rooney​
Again I like the front 4, but fuck sake what does Tom Cleverley have to do to get fucking dropped? Jesus.

Getting a bad feeling Moyes just doesn't rate Rafael.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

draw would be nice


----------



## Nige™

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Brickhouse on at the 'Arsenal haters' again.fpalm "YOU WILL RESPECT ARSENAL"

Seriously got a chip on his shoulder about the slightest criticism of Arsenal.

I've not seen any Prem action from yesterday but to go to Cardiff and win 3-0 is damn impressive, especially after the battle they gave United last week and their home form in general against top sides. Damn good result for Arsenal. Wenger's decision to fork out on Ozil makes AVB's to sign quantity not quality look more dubious.


----------



## united_07

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

FFS Rafael on the bench, while Smalling starts fpalm


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*










Capoue's bag > yours


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Not sure why Smalling, Cleverley and Welbeck are starting. I'd have chosen Rafael, Anderson and Nani for sure. Smalling offers nothing down the right wing, which we've severely missed in the last few games, Cleverley's form has been so poor thus far and Welbeck isn't a left winger. I can still see United getting something but I'm very surprised with some of the team selection. I like the Valencia/Rooney/Kagawa partnership up front though. Good to see Vidic has returned also.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

im not actually sure what i want to see here


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

^ a draw and a ton of season ending injuries :side:


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

That wall was atrocious. Why did they jump?


----------



## God™

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Nice defending from Kyle "shit cunt" Walker.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I really hate Walker.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I hate this coverage. Sound faster than the picture.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

We recovered well after scoring, before that we were pretty brutal and Jones was having a mare until his part in the goal.

Kagawa just doesn't suit this game, he's not been bad but he can't impose himself and it seems Moyes has realised that and shifted out to the wing, where's he's very ineffective, suspect he'll be taken off soon, for Young probably because Moyes gotta Moyes.

Valencia has Vertonghen on toast but his end product has been dire. Jones put a better ball in for the goal than any of Valencia's. Think Valencia really misses a true RB behind him to give him that extra yard. Shame we don't have one.

Rooney looks sharp and think he'll win it for us if we get him the chances, Welbeck's worked well too. Cleverley has been at his best, which is of course average, but it will do. Evra's getting absolutely raped.

Game's still there to be won for both teams.


----------



## seabs

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

*Bit of luck on the goal but felt we deserved one anyway. Defending has been eh. Spurs looking more creative with Paulinho moved forward. Genius move from AVB that even I couldn't have thought of [/smug]. Cleverley's played well, as he generally does against the big teams. Valencia's looked better but keeps fucking up his final ball. Welbeck and Kagawa have been invisible. Owen is not only bad at commentating but also insulting. Thinks Jones isn't strong enough and doesn't rank Soldado based on his time at Madrid when he was a kid and didn't get games.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Michael Owen makes me miss Andy Townsend.


----------



## united_07

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Get Rafael on...

Also Kagawa and Welbeck having little impact, could get Hernandez and Nani on if it stays the same


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 3m
> Confirmed #LFC team to face Hull: Mignolet, Flanagan, Toure, Skrtel, Johnson, Lucas, Gerrard, Henderson, Moses, Sterling, Suarez.





> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 3m
> #LFC subs v Hull: Jones, Agger, Sakho, Allen, Alberto, Aspas, Coutinho.


Hopefully the fact that Hull are shite lets us get away with it playing that team.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

What a goal and lol penalty


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Retarded decision by Lloris to come for that.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

AVB's subs are honestly baffling.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Be careful Arnold or he ban you from this site:brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Never looked like winning. Rooney was the only real attacking threat on the pitch, Valencia got past his man a few times but his crosses werent good enough.

Kagawa, after playing well midweek, was invisible. Dont know why Januzaj wasnt on the bench instead of the useless Ashley Young.

Yet again the game is a reminder why we need to strengthen the midfield in january.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Good game. Much more encouraging from Spurs.


----------



## Josh

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

should have had 3 points, but oh well. its not a 6-0 loss at least.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

United really needed the 3 points today but they moved further and further away from the top. In the end though, it was a good point that I will take but you'd think after how poor Spurs have been United would show up but they didn't. Some good spells in possession but not that great. Moyes got the team selection and tactics wrong today I felt. Smalling, Cleverley and Welbeck should not have started. Smalling gave us nothing down the right as usual and Valencia was left isolated at times and faded out in the second half. Welbeck I thought was poor, worked hard but miscontrolled the ball and just offered nothing today except for the penalty win. Cleverley I thought was okay first half but second half he was poor. Couldn't handle the pace and strength of Sandro and Dembele. Paulinho was brilliant also throughout.

What a goal by Sandro, Cleverley just couldn't handle him and then Sandro just struck the ball so cleanly. Brilliant goal.

Rooney was our best player yet again, worked hard and was so good on the ball and with his passing and link-up play. Took the first goal well and had to react instantly. Kagawa had a good first half I thought, some neat little passes and movement here and there and then he was moved to the left for Welbeck to rotate to the centre and he was invisible the entire second half. Baffling decision by Moyes.

Jones now out for the next game, he will be missed. I thought he was much improved second half after his fault for the freekick/first Spurs goal. Evra was absolutely shocking, he gets owned by Lennon every game but lucky for him Lennon went off after 60 minutes. Didn't fair much better against Townsend though. I'd have given Rafael a chance down the left as surely he'd do a better job as he has the pace and is the superior defender compared to Evra. Cleverley was equally as bad as I've mentioned earlier, just couldn't keep up with the midfield and was dominated by Paulinho and Sandro throughout. You'd expect that but he didn't really offer anything for us in the midfield area. I like Cleverley but his form has been so poor this season you'd think Anderson would be given an opportunity.

Moyes team selection like I said was odd, you'd think with the positive comments for Nani that he'd start and this was the perfect game for him to do so. Instead he picks a striker to play left wing, a centreback to play fullback and a fullback who always has a nightmare against Spurs wingers. Also, why leave it so late to make a change? The midfield needed changing drastically and instead he puts Nani on with Young of all people. Very strange to leave it late to make changes when Spurs were dominating the second half.

Still, some good moments from United, the fluid passing was there at times but we seem to panic at the back when we bring it out and end up hoofing it to no one. That needs sorting out also and next time, don't move Kagawa back to the left where he's ineffective. Defending needs to improve a lot also.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Uncleverley in against dembele and Sandrofpalm


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

ABSOLUTE SHITE FROM MOSES


----------



## Curry

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

All the "What if Giroud got injured" talk about Arsenal is all very well but what if Man U lost Rooney? Anytime I see him he's the best player on the pitch, carrying the midfield a bit while banging the goals in.

And is Ravel Morrison really as good as he's being made out to be or is it just a young English player thing? I haven't seen much of him to be fair but I can't see anything that makes him that amazing.


----------



## united_07

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

With Jones suspended midweek, looks like Fellaini will definitely be starting against his old club. If Rafael was fit enough for the bench today he should start on wednesday. Cant really afford to drop any more points, will be a tough next two games, but after that it should really be 4 wins in a row in the league.


Also this really shows how isolated Evra was on the left

http://www.fourfourtwo.com/statszone/share?i=0VCQk


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

My hate for Moyes has reached unreal levels. I despise the fucking cunt.


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

GOAT :stevie


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



united_07 said:


> With Jones suspended midweek, looks like Fellaini will definitely be starting against his old club. If Rafael was fit enough for the bench today he should start on wednesday. Cant really afford to drop any more points, will be a tough next two games, but after that it should really be 4 wins in a row in the league.
> 
> 
> Also this really shows how isolated Evra was on the left
> 
> http://www.fourfourtwo.com/statszone/share?i=0VCQk


To be fair that's pretty skewed because Welbeck and Kagawa both played about 35 minutes each in the middle. Their average position is obviously going to be more central but both gave him decent help, Evra just couldn't handle his own man, he was terrible.

We should win at least 5 from the next 6. We wont though, the title is gone anyways. It's actually not an awful point all things considered. 

Rafael's going to be sold soon.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Moses can fuck right off. Hope you saw his WOAT play to let Hull score Joel :kobe


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Carra's laugh :lmao


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Lol at United, couldn't even beat a poverty team like Spurs. We did.

#ChampionsSoon


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Moses probably should have finished that chance at 70 minutes.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Almost score at one end then we give up a cheap goal.

typical.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Need a gif of toure smashing the ground lol


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

what a fucking disgrace. Moses can fuck right off. Kolo can fuck right off. Why is Sakho/Agger not playing? jesus christ.


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Moses missed an almost open goal from like 7 yards against some jobbers a few weeks ago, missed a header from around 6 yards against Everton, and missed a chance from around 4 or 5 yards today.

HE'S GETTING CLOSER.

I'M SO GLAD HE PLAYS FOR US.


----------



## T-C

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Good enough performance from us today, controlled most of the game. Found the BT punditry very strange post-game.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Oh dear Liverpool woat


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

One of my favourite goals ever.

:lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*


----------



## T-C

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Has to go down as an OG.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Huddlestone wont be getting that haircut then.


----------



## CGS

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

:sadpanda


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*










fuck this sport. 2 deflections and 1 goal b/c Kolo went full potato. Absolutely disgraceful performance. Sakho/Agger need to be back next game. Flanagan can fuck off and never play again. Same as Moses who put in the worst display i've seen all year.


----------



## EGame

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

In the midst of studying for finals i just have to drop by to say...

Loooooooool liverpool


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Joel dodging DA's and Rush's LEGITIMATE attacks to Moses :banderas


----------



## Curry

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Everything is going brilliantly for Chelsea so far today. Obviously means we're going to balls it up and lose 3-0 to a Jay Rodriguez hat-trick.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*


----------



## God™

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> Need a gif of toure smashing the ground lol


Reminded me of this:


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Joel dodging DA's and Rush's LEGITIMATE attacks to Moses :banderas


Moses is an absolute waste of space. Sterling had an average game and still shat all over Moses.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

getting real tired of your racism rus


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I fully support the Brodge, but his selections at the back are mindboggling at times.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

That was arguably worse than the Villa at home last year.

So that makes this the worse game we have played under Rodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I know Flanagan is young but there is no way he'd even stand out at Championship level.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ReDREDD said:


> getting real tired of your racism rus


am i being too harsh on poor Flano? :brodgers

but yeah, Moses can fuck off and so can Flanagan. Not the first time i've said it and it sure as hell won't be the last because both of them are about as useful as a punch in the nuts.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

LIVERPOOL JUST GOT MAULED BY THEM HULL TIGERS :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Hey Moses








Synaesthesia said:


> LIVERPOOL JUST GOT MAULED BY THEM HULL TIGERS :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

14second and soton score?

What the hell is happening to the big teams these days!


----------



## T-C

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Good to have you back Michael


----------



## Destiny

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

RODRIGUEZ


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Essien what are you doing.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

btw re: Hull Tigers 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25174266



> Hull owner Assem Allam has told fans "they can die as soon as they want" in response to protests about his plans to change the club's name.


This guy does not give one fuck.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

real shame we didnt get soldado. just have to deal with negredo scoring for fun.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Jol's gone.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Essien now booked for diving, great return.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Jol's gone.


https://twitter.com/AlansAvailable

SOON


----------



## T-C

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Was always going to have to be a set piece, albeit a lucky one. Chelsea can't get near Southampton in open play, very impressive side.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Typical flukey Chelsea.


----------



## T-C

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Great header from The Big Man.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Irish Jet said:


> https://twitter.com/AlansAvailable
> 
> SOON


I do love that account.


----------



## God™

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

My man love for Cesar continues to rise. He's so damn good.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

southampton only got one shot on target, and that was the one created by essien

lucky chelsea indeed


----------



## ABK

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I didn't watch the game but what a relieve after I reloaded and saw us 2-1 up from 1-0 down. Always knew it would be a very tough game against Soton. It's a huge huge win for us and one we needed.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Well played Moses :brodgers

R. Scorpio thought Soton were going to beat us :brodgers

Soton played good stuff but didn't threaten enough. We weren't great, but Soton couldn't handle our STOKE DIRECT TACTICS - Alex be MAAAAAAD.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Nice thread title lol.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Respect AVB so much more for calling out that scumbag Neil Ashton. Fuck him and his fascist newspaper.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Irish Jet said:


> https://twitter.com/AlansAvailable
> 
> SOON


Curbs could teach DA a thing or two about hiatuses.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

:torres


----------



## haribo

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Looks like Montoya will be hopping aboard the LIVERPOOL TITLE TRAIN in January.


----------



## DA

*Re: £100 Million. Negative Goal Difference (fitba thread) (still want justice for wes*



Bosko Balaban said:


> Curbs could teach DA a thing or two about hiatuses.


So glad you were able to post this just before your bedtime :hesk2 



haribo said:


>


:jay


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

So what _is_ Titus Bramble's Christmas Surprise then? :moyes2

Oh and hey DA :steebiej


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I thought Moses missed opportunity was some massive glaring miss. The keeper closed so much of the space before the ball even got to Moses. Maybe he could have lifted the shot I guess, but I was expecting something Torres/Old Trafford esque the way it's been described on here.

Liverpool fans :banderas

Your plummet down the table is greatly welcoming :brodgers


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Wow we lost Schneiderlin and Boruc on top of losing the match. Lambert on bench, Ramirez no where to be seen in squad. Yeh collapse coming. Conceding 2 goals on set pieces is poor.


----------



## Zen

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Mou TAKE NOTES, Juan Mata is pure class. His passes are amazing, he is a great holder of the ball. He gives the best setpieces crosses and its our offensive heartbeat.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

:agree:


----------



## seabs

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

:no:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

^ ^ this


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> I thought Moses missed opportunity was some massive glaring miss. The keeper closed so much of the space before the ball even got to Moses. Maybe he could have lifted the shot I guess, but I was expecting something Torres/Old Trafford esque the way it's been described on here.
> 
> Liverpool fans :banderas
> 
> Your plummet down the table is greatly welcoming :brodgers


We'll see who the ones plummeting are after we're through with you lot on December 29th


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*











Also I love it when Liverpool lose b/c in addition to the fact Liverpool lost at the fitba it means we get Nick going full John McEnroe with the expletives and murder rage.


----------



## Zen

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Bestsecond half performance I have seen this season from Chelsea. Oscar needs a rest


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Also I love it when Liverpool lose b/c in addition to the fact Liverpool lost at the fitba it means we get Nick going full John McEnroe with the expletives and murder rage.


Moses is lucky i wasn't within a few kilometres of him otherwise he'd have more holes in his body than he does in his fitba game. 



Joel said:


> I thought Moses missed opportunity was some massive glaring miss. The keeper closed so much of the space before the ball even got to Moses. Maybe he could have lifted the shot I guess, but I was expecting something Torres/Old Trafford esque the way it's been described on here.
> 
> Liverpool fans :banderas
> 
> Your plummet down the table is greatly welcoming :brodgers


Take Moses back please. His WOATness is too much to bear.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

so what you're saying is we gave you a broken player that isnt living up to expectations?

how awful. what did liverpool ever to do to chelsea to deserve such treatment :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

tbf he is exactly what i expected. Didn't want him to begin with :jose

Also while i'm still angry, why the fuck isn't Sakho the first bloke Rodgers picks for our defense? How the fuck does Flanagan get a game over someone who is actually decent like Kelly? I like Rodgers but his team selections at times are fucking ridiculous. A blind monkey can see that Flanagan isn't good enough to play for (insert any any championship team), let alone Liverpool.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Rush said:


> tbf he is exactly what i expected. Didn't want him to begin with :jose
> 
> Also while i'm still angry, why the fuck isn't Sakho the first bloke Rodgers picks for our defense? How the fuck does Flanagan get a game over someone who is actually decent like Kelly? I like Rodgers but his team selections at times are fucking ridiculous. A blind monkey can see that Flanagan isn't good enough to play for (insert any any championship team), let alone Liverpool.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Liam Miller said:


>


Oof. That game. Bad memories.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Rush said:


> tbf he is exactly what i expected. Didn't want him to begin with :jose
> 
> Also while I'm still angry, why the fuck isn't Sakho the first bloke Rodgers picks for our defence? How the fuck does Flanagan get a game over someone who is actually decent like Kelly? I like Rodgers but his team selections at times are fucking ridiculous. A blind monkey can see that Flanagan isn't good enough to play for (insert any any championship team), let alone Liverpool.


Flano has played well in both the Everton and Hull games. Don't think he was at fault for any of the goals. What pisses me off is that Rodgers doesn't know he's best back four at the moment, which is frustrating. Needs to start Agger and Sakho next game. Rodgers team selections are quite baffling at times but I think he's still learning from his mistakes and we have to be patient. We definitely need to get a win this week at home or else we'll be losing momentum. 

This week, I'm hoping to see: Mignolet, Johnson, Agger, Sakho, Flano, Lucas, Gerrard, Hendo, Coutinho, Moses (Alberto), Suarez.

Btw, where in the world is this guy?


----------



## united_07

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*











Garth Crooks' on why rooney is in his team of the week.....


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



united_07 said:


> Garth Crooks' on why rooney is in his team of the week.....


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Well shit, you can't argue with that logic, can you?

IDK if Ramsey will win POTY, but you can pretty much stick his name on the YPOTY trophy right now. Probs could've done that a month ago, tbf.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Destiny said:


> Flano has played well in both the Everton and Hull games. Don't think he was at fault for any of the goals. What pisses me off is that Rodgers doesn't know he's best back four at the moment, which is frustrating. Needs to start Agger and Sakho next game. Rodgers team selections are quite baffling at times but I think he's still learning from his mistakes and we have to be patient. We definitely need to get a win this week at home or else we'll be losing momentum.
> 
> This week, I'm hoping to see: Mignolet, Johnson, Agger, Sakho, Flano, Lucas, Gerrard, Hendo, Coutinho, Moses (Alberto), Suarez.
> 
> Btw, where in the world is this guy?


Flanagan was very average in both games and while he wasn't at fault for the goals he is an average defender and offers absolutely nothing in attack. Moses can fuck right off.

Mignolet, Kelly, Agger, Sakho, Lucas, Gerrard, Hendo, Sterling, Coutinho, Suarez

Mignolet

Kelly Agger Sakho Johnson

Lucas

Hendo Gerrard

Sterling Suarez Coutinho​


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Not a fan of Flash Flanagan either. Try Moses as an attacking right back :suarez1


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Destiny said:


> *Flano has played well* in both the Everton and *Hull* games.


:jay 




> This week, I'm hoping to see: Mignolet, Johnson, Agger, Sakho, *Flano*, Lucas, Gerrard, Hendo, Coutinho, *Moses* (Alberto), Suarez.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Can't wait till Moses and Flanagan don't play and Liverpool still lose. Gonna be funny to see who Rush and DA blame :rose1


----------



## ABK

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Rush said:


> Moses is lucky i wasn't within a few kilometres of him otherwise he'd have more holes in his body than he does in his fitba game.
> 
> 
> 
> Take Moses back please. His WOATness is too much to bear.












EDIT: you can also have this guy if you want. At least he's an upgrade on Flano :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

^ i'd rather just play Martin Kelly, surely he's fit by now. 



Joel said:


> Can't wait till Moses and Flanagan don't play and Liverpool still lose. Gonna be funny to see who Rush and DA blame :rose1


I don't blame Flanagan for the loss, i just don't think he's very good. Moses on the other hand can choke to death on a bag of dicks for all i care. Everyone is going to lose at some point, Southampton and Arsenal games in point for us this season, but its the manner of defeat that matters. Far too many mistakes (Moses giving the ball away in the lead up to the first, Moses not scoring when he should've, Kolo not clearing when he should've, Moses being a fucking potato + a ton more), a load of bad luck (2 fucking deflections) and the team in general being ridiculously flat in attack was not good enough.


----------



## ABK

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Already missing :sturridge I see.


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 39m
> Philippe Coutinho will be fit to face Norwich on Wednesday


bama4


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Ha Norwich and their annual stuffing they'll recieve at the hands of suarez and the gang, just put them down for a 5 goal defeat now.


----------



## seabs

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

*AVB cracking under pressure again :banderas

That press conference :banderas

:avb*


----------



## Vader

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Let the Christmas fisting commence.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Anyone know a good website for soccer news, particularly concerning the premier league?


----------



## seabs

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

*goal.com*


----------



## CGS

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *joal.com*


Tbh


----------



## Hamada

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Verdict on BIG RENE taking over Fulham? Anybody reckon he'll turn them around? The problem is, I think Fulham have a fair amount of "luxury" players, and not many who roll up their sleeves and get stuck into the game to try to change their fortunes.....






































Bit like West Brom :kolo2


----------



## seabs

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

*They can't do much worse than they've been doing. Hope he does decent there.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Hamada said:


> Verdict on BIG RENE taking over Fulham? Anybody reckon he'll turn them around? The problem is, I think Fulham have a fair amount of "luxury" players, and not many who roll up their sleeves and get stuck into the game to try to change their fortunes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit like West Brom :kolo2


They'll sign Anderson in January and finish 8th, a point behind United.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Tbf if Fulham can settle down and maybe even have THA AMERICAN FULHAM TOP PL SCORER GOAT OF GOATS BIG CLINT return on loan, he'll give the Fulham midfield a big boost.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *goal.com*


Thanks. That looks exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *goal.com*


score to live



as for fantasy, any person who doesnt make suarez captain this week is retarded


:mark: for andre's TEARS


----------



## Andre

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

If the Colchester 1-7 couldn't make me cry then nothing will. Like Steven Regal, I'm a real man's man, just not in an AlexHumph kind of way :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Suarez is impossible to get him my team. I'd never put any Liverpool scumbags in there anyways.

(ignores the fact that he just put Gerrard and Coutinho in)

YEAH!


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



> Liverpool FC @LFC
> FULL-TIME: It’s all over here at Langtree Park. The final score - #LFCU21s 2-0 Aston Villa thanks to first-half goals from Yesil and Ngoo.


YESIL :mark:

Probably too late for a run at the Ballon d'Or but he can SAVE_US while Sturridge is out and steal the YPOTY from Ramsey :mark:


----------



## Hamada

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Watch Delia bring herself on as a halftime sub and score a hat trick beating the WOAT Mignolet now :side:


----------



## Andre

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

For fucks sake Hamada, that's never going to happen now that you've predicted it!


----------



## Hamada

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ALAN PARTRIDGE IN A PEAR TREE said:


> For fucks sake Hamada, that's never going to happen now that you've predicted it!


......OR IS IT? :kolo1


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Now all we need is Kiz to predict a Liverpool win and Norwich are all but guaranteed an elusive win over the scouse.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

"little fucking bitch. doesn't even get caps."

^ Strongest username I've ever seen :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*










Walker feeling the wrath.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I found it more funny that Walker was able to get their first despite having more than double the distance to cover :hayden3


----------



## Andre

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Synaesthesia said:


> "little fucking bitch. doesn't even get caps."
> 
> ^ Strongest username I've ever seen :bandyras


:banderas



Irish Jet said:


> Walker feeling the wrath.


The bloke's not just a shit footballer, but he's also terrible at taking bumps. Forgot to sell it as well. -*****


----------



## Vader

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Love that tackle. Pwopa nawty. Not really it was a great tackle on a dreadful defender.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Irish Jet said:


> Walker feeling the wrath.


----------



## Vader

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

although, is that not Lennon?


----------



## seabs

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

*Pretty sure it was Lennon :hayden3*


----------



## Andre

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Close enough though :bigron


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

He looks a bit too tall to be Lennon and why would Lennon be coming from that deep in the first place? :hendo2

I think it's Walker.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

It was Walker.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Was the tackler Jones or Vidic?


----------



## Andre

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

It was definitely Smalling.


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Japp Stam I think


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Looks like Henning Berg to me


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



> Roy Hodgson has admitted he pushed injured Liverpool striker Daniel Sturridge to face Germany last month to ‘test his resolve’.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ridge-played-Roy-Hodgson-England-injured.html


The Hodge still fucking us over from beyond the LFC managerial grave. I hope his Christmas goose gives him the shits and he steps bare-footed on some pointy Ferrero Rocher.

Cunt


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I'm 100% sure it was Walker. Wouldn't have enjoyed it half as much otherwise, the cunt.

That led straight to the penalty too.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Just seen that Januzaj is on the final shortlist for BBC Young Sports Personality of the Year.

Despite being every nationality but English. Mental.


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

WHAT?

WHAT HAS HE EVEN ACCOMPLISHED??????


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> WHAT?
> 
> WHAT HAS HE EVEN ACCOMPLISHED??????


He broke football.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Tom Daley should win it for somehow being the last person in the world to realize he was gay. Unbelievably impressive feat.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Wonder if Alex is the lad he is in a relationship with.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> The Hodge still fucking us over from beyond the LFC managerial grave. I hope his Christmas goose gives him the shits and he steps bare-footed on some pointy Ferrero Rocher.
> 
> Cunt


"They are better [off] getting injured now," Hodgson said of his own priorities, looking ahead to the World Cup next summer.

Yeah Woy that's the spirit! 

Fucking tit


----------



## CGS

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Januzaj :lmao. Absolute joke


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

p sure giving him that award wont make him choose england


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

It's a joke that Bale wasn't nominated for the main award by the way. Hilarious to think Giggs won it for after his season in 2009 and Bale can't get a nomination. There's such an agenda against football when it comes to these awards it's ridiculous, probably the reason Giggs didn't win it when he actually deserved it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> The Hodge still fucking us over from beyond the LFC managerial grave. I hope his Christmas goose gives him the shits and he steps bare-footed on some pointy Ferrero Rocher.
> 
> Cunt


what an absolute fuckhead


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Some laugh if Januzaj won it. His acceptance speech:

"What the fuck?"


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Brahim Abdelkader Diaz signs with City. Hope this 'new Messi' flops :troll


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

sorry there's too much BITTER in that post for anyone to properly understand it


----------



## NotoriousTCG

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Hank Scorpio said:


> "They are better [off] getting injured now," Hodgson said of his own priorities, looking ahead to the World Cup next summer.
> 
> Yeah Woy that's the spirit!
> 
> Fucking tit


Or they could not get injured at all, you know. 

Konchesky is just waiting for his call up now...


----------



## Destiny

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

LOLZ HODGSON.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

WOY

:woy


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*










14? he looks 10.

NEW MESSI tho so idc. hope he gets along well with our 21837124732947324 new vieira's.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

pfffff, keep your new messi and new vieras

we has all the attacking mids in the universes for the next 20 years


----------



## Goku

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

But do all of them have potential?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

they do




but only one has unlimited :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

If they're so good why can't they crack the YOUNG SPOTY? Which we all know is the true standard bearer when judging young players.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

because kyle walker is too damn good

what with his pace, and all those other qualities im sure he has


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Seabs can I have the Christmas username Bozza's Xmas Buffet














or Bozza's line of Xmas snow :bozza


----------



## Curry

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Rush said:


> Brahim Abdelkader Diaz signs with City. Hope this 'new Messi' flops :troll


Is this because "the new Messi" Gai Assulin turned out so well for City?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Swear to god if Liverpool fuck up the third accumulator in a row tomorrow....


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Liverpool are the ultimate coupon buster. Wouldn't touch them with a ten foot pole.

Although, Norwich are their bitch....


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Thats why I've backed em for tomorrow, only reason


----------



## united_07

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Zaha's goal for the reserves last night










I'd much rather see him given a chance on the bench than ashley young


----------



## Hamada

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

laurenmoyes.jpg


----------



## Humph

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

CHAMAKH IN MY FANTASY TEAM BITCHES.


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I see Silent Alarm bashing Punk in the RAW section and now he's sporting a sig of that Scottish geek chick that I've grown to dislike because of OXI's obsession with her.

Conas atá tú, mo dhearthair? An bhfuil tú tinn?



Hank Scorpio said:


> "They are better [off] getting injured now," Hodgson said of his own priorities, looking ahead to the World Cup next summer.
> 
> Yeah Woy that's the spirit!
> 
> Fucking tit





Rush said:


> what an absolute fuckhead





Destiny said:


> LOLZ HODGSON.





> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 1h
> Premier League manager rages after leading player injured during international friendly (from 2010):
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/9206129.stm


Tony Barrett makin' a damn fool outta Woy on twitter :banderas


----------



## Humph

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Mulumbus said Arsenal have approached him. Wilsh, Arteta, Ramsey, Flamini. Wouldn't say no to him but I wouldn't expect him to play too much over those four.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Put Bannan & Gabbidon in my fantasy team for a combined £8.4m for Kasami & Distin, assist & clean sheet. Give me them bonuses too please!:klopp2


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Who the hell is Obama XI in our fantasy league, btw? I finally topple Rush, yet this guy comes out with 75pts or something and stops me from going second. SHOW YOURSELF!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

This is fucking bullshit, I took Morrison out for Clyne and Boruc out for Pantillimon and neither seem to have fucking registered. I done it you sons of bitches. Clyne better get red carded and score 4 OG's, and if he does watch Rafael get dropped and he'll come in anyways.

Fuck. This.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*






GOL

GOL DE SCHOLES

GOL DE SCHOOOOOOOOOOOOLES


----------



## haribo

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> Who the hell is Obama XI in our fantasy league, btw? I finally topple Rush, yet this guy comes out with 75pts or something and stops me from going second. SHOW YOURSELF!












No, wait. I'm the other black man team. In last.


----------



## seabs

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

*I didn't think it was possible to top the last time you used that gif but you just topped it.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



> "He is doing a very good job," said Moyes. "He has very good players there. *I always told them they could play without a manager because they are very well organised.*
> 
> But Roberto is *doing a really good job keeping it going.*"


Moyes being a cunt, ridiculously disrespectful to Martinez. Everton fans need not worry though, if he doesn't start Rafael tomorrow so help me God I will hunt him down.










Forget RVP, Carrick, Rooney etc. He's our best player. SAVE US RAFA.

Tomorrow's going to be incredibly tough. Absolute must win, for Moyes especially. It would be such a humiliation for him to lose to Everton at Old Trafford.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Dat backhanded compliment :moyes2


----------



## Lawls

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Chamakh you beauty :cheer


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> Who the hell is Obama XI in our fantasy league, btw? I finally topple Rush, yet this guy comes out with 75pts or something and stops me from going second. SHOW YOURSELF!


This past month has been hell for my fantasy side. Dropped down to 6th. Wheels have come off just like its happening to Liverpool :jose


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Thinking BTTS in Utd v Everton game?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> I see Silent Alarm bashing Punk in the RAW section and now he's sporting a sig of that Scottish geek chick that I've grown to dislike because of OXI's obsession with her.
> 
> Conas atá tú, mo dhearthair? An bhfuil tú tinn?


Punk is shit, Lauren Mayberry is a lovely piece of geek ass and Tá mé go maith....go raibh maith agat? (If that's right?)

Fucking hated doing Irish in school.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

my god how many words do you have for potato


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Irish Jet said:


> Moyes being a cunt, ridiculously disrespectful to Martinez. Everton fans need not worry though, if he doesn't start Rafael tomorrow so help me God I will hunt him down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget RVP, Carrick, Rooney etc. He's our best player. SAVE US RAFA.
> 
> Tomorrow's going to be incredibly tough. Absolute must win, for Moyes especially. It would be such a humiliation for him to lose to Everton at Old Trafford.


if Smalling starts again, I will fund your pursuit of Moyes (Y)


----------



## Destiny

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

If we don't beat Norwich tomorrow, ima chop my nipple off.


----------



## united_07

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

RVP out again



Moyes better play Rafael :side:


edit: rumoured team



> De Gea, Rafael, Smalling, Vidic, Evra, Valencia, Fellaini, Giggs, Welbeck, Kagawa, Rooney


not sure why jones isnt there


----------



## Hamada

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Don't bank on WBA beating City. Amirite, Andre :side:


----------



## Andre

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Please predict a Liverpool win, Hamada. 

Hopefully we don't PARKER the bus tonight and we can get lots of crosses in from ANGLES which will drive us onto victory :sparker :angle


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Slient Alarm said:


> Punk is shit


:no:



> Tá mé go maith....go raibh maith agat? (If that's right?)
> 
> Fucking hated doing Irish in school.


:lenny



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> my god how many words do you have for potato


Just 'prátaí' but I'm sure if we had the letters K and Z in Irish, then KIZ would probably be a word for it too.

:kobe9

Hope for no Moses or Flanagan tonight :jose

Hopefully Suarez gonna Suarez :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



united_07 said:


> RVP out again
> 
> 
> 
> Moyes better play Rafael :side:
> 
> 
> edit: rumoured team
> 
> 
> 
> not sure why jones isnt there


Jones is suspended. 

Pretty much the exact team I'd go with (if RVP's out) although I'd rather see Nani/Januzaj than Welbeck on the left. Moyes obviously worried about Coleman, the negative cunt.


----------



## united_07

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Irish Jet said:


> Jones is suspended.
> 
> Pretty much the exact team I'd go with (if RVP's out) although I'd rather see Nani/Januzaj than Welbeck on the left. Moyes obviously worried about Coleman, the negative cunt.


ah yeah forgot Jones was suspended, wouldnt have been surprised to see 5 in midfield as a Giggs/Fellaini partnership doesnt fill me with confidence


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 2m
> Confirmed #LFC team v Norwich: Mignolet, Johnson, Flanagan, Agger, Skrtel, Allen, Gerrard, Henderson, Sterling, Coutinho, Suarez





> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 3m
> Confirmed #LFC subs v Norwich: Jones, Toure, Sakho, Moses, Alberto, Aspas, Lucas


SUARLINGINHO :mark:

Agger :mark:

No Moses :mark:

Flanno :no:

Lucas gets a rest at last too.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Rafael starts.

We're going in dry.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

*Confirmed #LFC team v Norwich: Mignolet, Johnson, Flanagan, Agger, Skrtel, Allen, Gerrard, Henderson, Sterling, Coutinho, Suarez*

Sakho not in again :frustrate Though SkAgger should deal with their attack. Rest of the team is how I would have gone, maybe Aspas for Sterling just to try and get him a goal but I'm okay with that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

No Giroud, no Fonte = Wenger and Pochettino conspiring against me :banderas

I have Barkley on the bench. He'll probably score a hattrick and then both Giroud and Fonte will come on as subs :banderas

Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry, Cole; Ramires, Lampard; Willian, Mata, Hazard; GOATorres

Schwarzer, Cole, Essien, Mikel, Schurrle, De Bruyne, Ba.

Let's do this. We've won our last 8 games at the SoL. Sunderland are due a win against us :hmm

Don't do it, Shep :jose


----------



## Hamada

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ALAN PARTRIDGE IN A PEAR TREE said:


> Please predict a Liverpool win, Hamada


:HHH2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



> Newcastle: Krul, Debuchy, Williamson, Coloccini, Santon, Sissoko, Tiote, Cabaye, Gouffran, Remy, Shola Ameobi. Subs: Anita, Dummett, Yanga-Mbiwa, Haidara, Elliot, Obertan, Sammy Ameobi.


Ben Arfa not even on the bench :hmm:

Looks like Swansea have a lot of players out. Good time to play them.


----------



## Curry

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

How the hell is Bendtner starting a Premier League game?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Curry said:


> How the hell is Bendtner starting a Premier League game?


Arsenal 1-0, Bendtner (2 mins)

:banderas


----------



## haribo

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Bendtner goal, Jenkinson assist


Fergie's retirement still killing the planet


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I JUST CANT GET ENOUGH!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Holy shit Suarez


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

feed off human flesh, BECOME A LIVING GOD :mark: :mark: :mark:

:suarez1


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Ruckus said:


> Arsenal 1-0, Bendtner (2 mins)
> 
> :banderas


This has been a really, really bad year for the hyenas.

Win after win, but they always had "You're one knock away from having to start Bendtner at centre forward lol"

Wenger starts him by choice today. He scores barely a minute in. :jay2


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



CamillePunk said:


> feed off human flesh, BECOME A LIVING GOD :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> :suarez1


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Goal of the season effort from Suarez. Fuck me.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> Let's do this. We've won our last 8 games at the SoL. Sunderland are due a win against us :hmm
> 
> Don't do it, Shep :jose


can we settle on a point? Hazard looks mega dangerous.

Pleased for JOZY at least


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

should've turned off the TV after that and went about the rest of your week like :kurt


----------



## CGS

What is it about Norwich that Suarez just loves to rape them every time we play them?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

This guy is too fucking good.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

obv. norwich has the best eatin' in the country :suarez1


----------



## Destiny

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

LUIS FUCKING SUAREZ.

FUCK!

First Liverpool player to score three hatricks against another premier league club.


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


>


----------



## Destiny

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

idk why its okay to let eden hazard cut in on his right foot without tackling him but okay. haven't been _bad_ per se, just hazard is v v good. we need to beat him up beat him up


:henry1


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

We have dominated and are losing, the old toothless and clueless Saints are back. And Ramirez can't even get in the squad.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Fellaini has been brilliant. 

Everyone else has been meh.


----------



## Andre

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Was that the most predictable half of fitba in the history of fitba? Yes it was. Ruddy must be getting half of Suarez's goal bonuses at this point.

Says a lot when Bradley Johnson is one of the few players to come out with any credit. Not sure why I expect anything but mediocrity from Hughton's sides away from home. Our away record is horrendous and won't improve until we learn how to control games. You can't expect to sit deep and keep clean sheets against quality like Suarez when you have an average at best defence and a slow central midfield which struggles to string five passes together. Fuckern warz!


----------



## united_07

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Lee Dixon is an awful commentator. Going on about Gareth Barry every other second, and he's called Welbeck Evra and Evra Valencia


----------



## Destiny

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

It'll be nice to see Alberto or Aspas come on in the second half.



united_07 said:


> Lee Dixon is an awful commentator. Going on about Gareth Barry every other second, and he's called Welbeck Evra and Evra Valencia


:evra


----------



## Curry

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Anyone who didn't make Suarez their fantasy captain will likely end up crying themselves to sleep.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Get in J-Rod, now beat this crap


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Sunderland 2-2


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Clyne injured. When it happens it happens all at once


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

OMFG, this is ridiculous. How are we losing this


----------



## Shepard

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Hazard seriously stop. This isn't fair.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

2-2 osvaldo now win this. Villa have been gash


----------



## Death Rider

Brickhouse said:


> This has been a really, really bad year for the hyenas.
> 
> Win after win, but they always had "You're one knock away from having to start Bendtner at centre forward lol"
> 
> Wenger starts him by choice today. He scores barely a minute in. :jay2


Do you want some salt and vinegar?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Fulham 1-0 up.

Liverpool 4-0, Suarez again


----------



## Schultz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Ali Dia said:


> We have dominated and are losing, the old toothless and clueless Saints are back. And Ramirez can't even get in the squad.


That's because Ramirez can't hack it at Premiership football. His playing style doesn't suit the Premiership.


----------



## Death Rider

Can we play norwich every week? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Destiny

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Four of the most beautiful goals I've seen from one man in one match.

WHAT A PLAYER.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> Suarez 4-0


fixed


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

The fates are conspiring against us. Unbelievable the most one sided match you will ever see and we are going to lose.


----------



## Schultz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

This is the time of year when Saints will begin to crumble. As a Saints fan, I've seen it all too much. We're like Tottenham, we either have a good start to the league, or we have a good finish. We'll still crack the top 8, but sadly I don't see us in the upper echelon like many predicted(hopefully) a few weeks back.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

If our level of performance were to drop sure, but it hasn't yet. We gave the game to Arsenal, chelsea were just too good second half but this, another day this is a 5-0 win. How we are losing this game is ridiculous


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Everton 1-0 :no:


----------



## haribo

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Moyes and the rest


----------



## Schultz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Well that's the thing with Saints. We can outplay a team, we can dominate the match but we'll still end up losing. We play great quality football but due to very stupid mistakes we fuck up. Take for example the Chelsea game. Saints were all over them until Chelsea got their first goal, and then we just crumbled. Take into account the first goal came from a corner which came from a free kick which was a very stupid foul to give. It was a poor goal and someone should have gotten onto it, it was a very lucky goal. granted Chelsea's second goal was tremendous but even the 3rd goal by Dember Ba was very very sloppy. It didn't help that the ref was very bias and one sided and that Ramirez should have easily gotten two bookings and been sent off.

A lot of the time when we play against the stronger and more well known teams we play better but get cheated poorly by the Refs because of fame and favouritism. Even the commentators tend to regard it as a poor performance from the favourite team rather than a good performance from us.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

:lol @ redcafe talking about aids and shit:lmao


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

United :banderas


----------



## TheJack

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Great day for everyone who watch the simulcast.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Crap ref, crap game. Nearly 80% possession all those chances. Villa score 3 goals from 3 shots. Yoshida should never play for us again, he is terrible. Now we need to make this up by beating City.


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Suarez is GOD. The end.

There isn't a banderas smiley in the entire world large enough to portray my reaction to Everton winning at Old Trafford.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

FFS. Deserved a point there. If bardo hadn't scored a completely needless OG even though he made up for it. Nervy times. At least fulham are losing. If we do this against Spurs we might get a point or something. As long as Eden Hazard doesn't play. Fuck me he ran us ragged. You wouldn't think we were bottom playing like that but the result definitely shows the luck we've had this year.


----------



## haribo

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Could've gone 5th.

But we're 9th instead. :moyes2


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Mourinho pumping his fist after a razor-close win vs. Sunderland. 

:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

12 points behind Arsenal & 5 points from 4th :moyes1


----------



## Andre

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Remember those people said Martinez was overrated, couldn't build a defence and that he hasn't improved Everton...where are they now?


----------



## united_07

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Fucking awful. Recently i've said Nani should be given a chance, but he was fucking shite when he came on today. Wingers were very poor.


Rooney out of saturday's game, assuming RVP will be out as well, we are going to struggle to score.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Really the ultimate humiliation for Moyes. I really don't see him turning it around, there's just so much negativity surrounding him it's untrue. As much as I want to give him time, he's just done nothing to encourage a United fan, at all. Those comments before the game were a complete disgrace, he should try and take the credit for the Everton win too.

This whole night was just some sort of twisted nightmare.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Got so caught with our much, some awesome games today looking at results. Still above United lol


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Synaesthesia said:


> Ben Arfa not even on the bench :hmm:
> 
> Looks like Swansea have a lot of players out. *Good time to play them*.


Or not :side:

Pretty tepid performance overall, the first goal came at the worst possible time though and the second was awful luck for Debuchy who I think played well otherwise. Krul was poor. Howard Webb is a cunt who is clearly biased against us, should've had at LEAST one penalty, add him to the list of refereeing cunts along with Andre THE WOAT Marriner. 

Also have to question some of Pardew's substitutions, Haidara for Santon in a straight swap didn't seem to serve any purpose (unless Santon was injured which it didn't look like to me) and bringing on MYM for Williamson when we're 2 down doesn't make much sense to me.

Suarez doe :banderas

Moyes doe


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Brickhouse said:


> Mourinho pumping his fist after a razor-close win vs. Sunderland.
> 
> :banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas


Will be pumping more than fists when you slide down the table, thus Chelsea and City rightfully fight over the title.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Das Wunderkind saves AVB's job for the holidays.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Cheers to Villa and Everton, just the £123 won tonight. 

A goal to Cardiff and would have been another £77.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Villa have only lost away in the league to Man City, Man U, Arsenal and Chelsea since October 2012. FORTSA PAUL LAMBERT.


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I thought we'd have to wait several years before having a striker anywhere near as good as Prime Torres, but then along comes Suarez and he's even better. 

Also, I trust Joel noticed that we GOATed tonight when Moses was dropped, as opposed to WOATing when he was in the team. 

Also, plz note that Sterling made the number on his own team's side of the scoreboard go up tonight, as opposed to Moses helping the opposition's number rise at the weekend.


----------



## God™

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Bendtner. :banderas

Hazard. :banderas :banderas

Suarez. :banderas :banderas :banderas

Moyes. :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas:banderas :banderas :banderas:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Remember I posted STATISTICAL EVDIENCE that showed we're shit without Rafael on the pitch?

We should take him off after 57 minutes. #MoyesLogic


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Dat Suarez though :durant3

West Brom with that minor comeback against City :cena4


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Flattest I've been since losing to Reading in the championship. Same sort of game funnily enough.


----------



## Zen

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Suarez was on another planet tonight. :hazard


----------



## EGame

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

United are completely finished. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Zen

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Always a chaos when Sunderland gets the ball in Chelsea's box. Chelsea has to do better to clear the ball at the first point.


----------



## ABK

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Hopefully Suarez gonna Suarez :mark:


:suarez1



Synaesthesia said:


> Ben Arfa not even on the bench :hmm:
> 
> Looks like Swansea have a lot of players out. Good time to play them.


:banderas

United lost at home to Everton :banderas

Azaaaaaaa :banderas


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I know it's often foolish to rule United out of the title race but they're done now for me.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> I thought we'd have to wait several years before having a striker anywhere near as good as Prime Torres, but then along comes Suarez and he's even better.
> 
> Also, I trust Joel noticed that we GOATed tonight when Moses was dropped, as opposed to WOATing when he was in the team.
> 
> Also, plz note that Sterling made the number on his own team's side of the scoreboard go up tonight, as opposed to Moses helping the opposition's number rise at the weekend.


Congrats. You smashed Norwich. At home. Again.

Have a cookie.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I can't even begin to tell you guys how much I will love it, LOVE IT if we beat United on saturday


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Always a chaos when Sunderland gets the ball in Chelsea's box. Chelsea has to do better to clear the ball at the first point.


:agree:



Joel said:


> Congrats. You smashed Norwich. At home. Again.
> 
> Have a cookie.


:kobe9


----------



## united_07

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Synaesthesia said:


> I can't even begin to tell you guys how much I will love it, LOVE IT *when* we beat United on saturday



fixed :side:


----------



## Zen

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ArnoldTricky said:


> I know it's often foolish to rule United out of the title race but they're done now for me.


I really don't want to say until maybe 3 more games.


----------



## AEA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

At least Arsenal have to play Everton, City and Chelsea in the next few weeks. I really hope United can pull something out of the air against Newcastle on Sunday.


----------



## T-C

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Everton bettered us everywhere. Fair play.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Spurs, Leeds, Derby treble wins.

Arsenal -1, Liverpool -1, City & Chelsea acca wins.

Newcastle can fuck off though, ruined a double with spurs and a single bet.


----------



## CGS

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Had other stuff to do so no Fitba for me tonight but all I gotta say is 

Suarez :banderas

Man U :jesse

Chelsea: :wilkins 

Arsenal: :shaq


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Suarez is very, very special.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

always liked martinez. say what you want about his wigan side, but he killed himself trying to turn them into something good. 

but alas, all the power in the universe couldnt have kept wigan up forever

great manager. always tries to win. gets the best out of his players. glad to see him doing well and hope it continues



haribo said:


> Could've gone 5th.
> 
> But we're 9th instead. :moyes2


gonna have to improve if you wanna stay in contention for dem europa league places


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I knew United were going to lose when I saw Rafael was taken off after I heard Le Tissier claiming he was a threat down the right with Valencia in the first half and then saw Chicharito come on with 10 minutes to go. Baffling decision by Moyes. I'm one of those whose always sticking up for him but he's made United play worse football this season compared to last, his comments have been bizarre at times and his tactics/substitutions have been awful. He's brought a lot of negativity to the United style of play.

United needed 7 points out of 9 to keep up with the title race, however, they got 2 points. Not looking good this season, things need to change and not just Moyes but the players need to respond and stop playing so lethargic and average.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

wait a minute

people still thought united was in the title race until now?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Delph has probably been the best English midfielder in the league this season. Excellent every time I've seen him.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



















Shamelessly stolen from Reddit


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Nicklas Bendtner is the third best striker in the world right now. Only reason I have him behind Luis Suarez and Andy Little is because he's had less chances to prove himself.

Suarez is truly unbelievable. Phenomenal player. I mean, I know it was Norwich and Norwich have been less than Bayern Munich-esque this season, but shit man, how good is Luis Suarez? 

Who's better at the fitba, Marouane Felaini or Erik Lamela?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I played on the same rugby team as Andy Little. He was quite good.


----------



## obby

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ReDREDD said:


> wait a minute
> 
> people still thought united was in the title race until now?


united would somehow still be in the title race if they were relegated to division eight :rooney


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Andre, hug it out? :suarez1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Just walk away, Moyes.























You cunt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

so martinez doing what moyes couldn't in 10 years :kobe9

havent seen anything from our game as a slept through my alarm but i've read we dominated the first half and then stopped concentrating in the 2nd and gave brom a way back into it. sounds about right. win away tho so idc. plus vinny didnt die.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Irish Jet said:


> Rafael starts.
> 
> We're going in dry.


:banderas



Schultz said:


> This is the time of year when Saints will begin to crumble. As a Saints fan, I've seen it all too much. We're like Tottenham, we either have a good start to the league, or we have a good finish. We'll still crack the top 8, but sadly I don't see us in the upper echelon like many predicted(hopefully) a few weeks back.


No one but Ali Dia predicted that.



Joel said:


> Congrats. You smashed Norwich. At home. Again.
> 
> Have a cookie.


we played fucking Hull last week and Moses WOATed so hard we'd have been better off with 10 men and him out on the bench. FUCK MOSES.



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> so martinez doing what moyes couldn't in 10 years :kobe9
> 
> havent seen anything from our game as a slept through my alarm but i've read we dominated the first half and then stopped concentrating in the 2nd and gave brom a way back into it. sounds about right. win away tho so idc. plus vinny didnt die.


yeah, i slept in. Just watched the MOTD highlights and my word at Suarez. Such a boss.


----------



## EGame

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

To be fair to the Spurs players, they are playing AVB-football, which is amongst the worst football in the world. 

I don't feel its right to judge players when they play under WOATVB.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I predicted top 8 at the start of the season in fairness. I merely said that our consistency of performance could see us higher if we stay injury free. Didn't think we would collapse defensively to early last season levels and injuries would pile up in one go to our most valuable irreplaceable players. Even then, we shouldn't be losing games to a team like Villa when we have 77% possession and double or triple the amount of chances. I normally recover quite quickly after a loss but I'm so cut up about today. Maybe it's because I chose to wake up rather then sleep through it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

jesus fucking christ at the suarez volley.

can he pls get banned again


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

suarez should've went to madrid in the summer. what a player


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

we are so shit it's not even funny anymore :jay

Fellaini/Giggs in midfield? really? Clev/Ando should've been the pairing, but whatevs.

we're WOATing this season. hope we can pull it together but we just don't even look cohesive, we're not playing anything remotely close to good football, always labouring through games and hardly look like scoring.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*










Sackless bunch of players.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

it's amusing to see those on the internet who proclaimed there was no way that moyes could bring negativity to united.

you were warned.


----------



## NotoriousTCG

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

:suarez1:banderas

13 goals in 9 games.


----------



## obby

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Michael Carrick's Christmas Cracker said:


> we are so shit it's not even funny anymore :jay
> 
> Fellaini/Giggs in midfield? really? Clev/Ando should've been the pairing, but whatevs.
> 
> we're WOATing this season. hope we can pull it together but we just don't even look cohesive, we're not playing anything remotely close to good football, always labouring through games and hardly look like scoring.


i guarantee that we would skyrocket back to first place if paul scholes came out of retirement 

:sad:


----------



## Josh

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

everyone mad as fuck that spurs are terrible, but sit 3 points outside the top 4 :banderas

ONLY WAY IS UP


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> Will be pumping more than fists when you slide down the table, thus Chelsea and City rightfully fight over the title.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Celebrating the big money whores over class and chemistry. What a low-life.

The truth is, even Mourinho knows this isn't that good of a squad. They certainly have not shown the quality of a side deserving of 30 points at this stage. A correction is coming.


----------



## ABK

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Brickhouse said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Celebrating the big money whores over class and chemistry. What a low-life.
> 
> The truth is, even Mourinho knows this isn't that good of a squad. They certainly have not shown the quality of a side deserving of 30 points at this stage. A correction is coming.


So when a fan is supporting a club before a billionaire buys the club the fan should boycott the club because of the new owner?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Brickhouse said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Celebrating the big money whores over class and chemistry. What a low-life.
> 
> The truth is, even Mourinho knows this isn't that good of a squad. They certainly have not shown the quality of a side deserving of 30 points at this stage. A correction is coming.


class?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Rush said:


> :banderas


We were going in dry for 57 mins. :no:


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Abk™;27144041 said:


> So when a fan is supporting a club before a billionaire buys the club the fan should boycott the club because of the new owner?


That's not why I referenced money.

The guy is telling himself that City and Chelsea are entitled to a trophy chase and Arsenal somehow doesn't belong in the club because (I can only guess) we have not payed exorbitant transfer prices in the assembling of our squad.

He either has not watched closely or is simply delusional. I respect the hell out of City's players. Chelsea, however, does not have more quality talent than Arsenal. When you look at the wages and fees each side has paid for what they currently have, the value advantage enjoyed in North London is just silly. 

It is a smarter, classier club that fully deserves its place at this time. I pity Chelsea supporters who must struggle to convince themselves that they have a likeable product.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

im not gonna lie. im genuinely blown away. i mean for the last few weeks i didnt know what to believe but tonight convinced me

tell me brickhouse, i have to know, how to do you manage to type so legibly with your head so far up your own ass?


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Must have missed the part where Arsenal spent about 150 mil in the past 3 years. Sure they financed it by selling off a key player each time (ie Cesc, Nasri and RVP) but Chelsea could sell off a ton of players if they chose, they also have a ton of talent out on loan + Moses (FUCK MOSES)



Irish Jet said:


> We were going in dry for 57 mins. :no:


:hayden3


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Arsenal? Classy? The same club who offered £40,000,001 for a rival club's best player?



> "It was remarkable. I think you have to hold him up as one of the best strikers in the world - *and yes, he's maybe worth £40million and two pounds now!*"
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/liverpools-luis-suarez-may-worth-2891295


:brodgers


































:brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

thats rather generous from wenger, before he would have just offered 40 million pounds and 2 pence


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Trying to sign a known racist is probably the low point in our recent history. Otherwise we are very classy.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I'd rather sell the rest of the squad and play the U21s + Suarez next season than sell Suarez.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I'd have that known racist in our squad in a heartbeat.

Also Brickhouse stop going full Piers Morgan, it's unnecessary and highly offensive.


----------



## Humph

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Tbf that offer was probably cause Suarezs agent is a mong and thought it was a release clause.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Brickhouse said:


> That's not why I referenced money.
> 
> The guy is telling himself that City and Chelsea are entitled to a trophy chase and Arsenal somehow doesn't belong in the club because (I can only guess) we have not payed exorbitant transfer prices in the assembling of our squad.
> 
> He either has not watched closely or is simply delusional. I respect the hell out of City's players. Chelsea, however, does not have more quality talent than Arsenal. When you look at the wages and fees each side has paid for what they currently have, the value advantage enjoyed in North London is just silly.
> 
> It is a smarter, classier club that fully deserves its place at this time. I pity Chelsea supporters who must struggle to convince themselves that they have a likeable product.


Eden Hazard is better than your whole squad combined, son. Don't even get me started on Juan Mata and the UNLIMITED POTENTIAL of BOSSCAR.

Just face the facts; you don't belong in this title race. It's Chelsea vs City. You will be third by January. And rightfully so. I have you as the third best team this season due to Moyes doing a great job at United.

Don't be angry with me, lad. Third is an improvement. I'm being NICE here. Take the compliment and smile.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I'm guessing you're just baiting Brickhouse with that Joel, but it's worth noting that bookies actually have Arsenal favoured over Chelsea to win the Premier League, and City favourites overall. I'm not saying we're definitely going to win the league or anything, but we have had an incredibly good first third of the season, and as of yet we've shown no signs of letting up. It's baffling to me how many people are righting us off purely because we haven't won anything recently. People seem to have this idea that we haven't won anything recently because of some perceived lack of 'bottle' and a mental fragility when really the reason we haven't won anything recently is because we haven't been good enough. Not to mention, our trend of recent years has been starting seasons badly but ending them very strongly, which goes against that notion of lack of bottle/squeeky bum time/whatever cliche you like. Perhaps this season we are good enough to win something. I'm not celebrating yet, but I am very pleased with just how good we've looked this season.


----------



## EGame

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

IMO Joel should be stripped of his moderator power and BANNED to DEATH for:

i) obvious bating
ii) obvious Chelsea fan
iii) obvious white boy

EDIT: :lmao oh my gravy


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



EGame said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

fuck y'all Suarez is going to drag everyone at Liverpool over the line by himself. with his teeth. he may have to eat moses. which i'm okay with. b/c moses is simply too much deadweight. fuck moses. 










i could watch that all day



Breaking Moyes gif is superb.

oh and Andy the chick in my sig is Sara Underwood. Pretty much the perfect woman.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Suarez goals were brilliant enaldo


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Liam Miller said:


> Suarez goals were brilliant enaldo


so was Oviedo's :torres


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Eat dick, Rush. Moses would have scored all 4 of those Suarez goals plus another one. 



GOD of CUNT said:


> IMO Joel should be stripped of his moderator power and BANNED to DEATH for:
> 
> i) obvious bating
> ii) obvious Chelsea fan
> *iii) obvious white boy*
> 
> EDIT: :lmao oh my gravy


You take that back, Andy!


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Play with Moses vs Hull, lose badly.

Play with Coutinho vs Norwich, thrash them.

:draper2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Tbf, y'all could've played with Erik Lamela and Marouane Fellaini against Norwich and you still would've won with Suarez playing like that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Chelsea play with Moses all last season; finish 3rd.

Liverpool play without Moses all last season; finish 7th.

:draper2

Moses won BBC young African footballer of the year. Has Suarez ever won that award, Rush? Exactly.


----------



## haribo

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



EGame said:


>















Joel said:


> You take that back, Andy!


See, Joel. Even those who barely know you realise you're a massive choc ice.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Dat Everton. Put together a great team this year, although Moyes probably would have found a way to fuck it up.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



haribo said:


> See, Joel. Even those who barely know you realise you're a massive choc ice.




I'm going to make sure you never ever see the chatbox, haribo. This is war, bitch :jesse

So for over 10 years Moyes didn't win at United, Chelsea, Arsenal or Liverpool. Martinez does it in his first chance.

Tbh, United had many chances yesterday. Easy ones too. On another night they would have won that game. Not all Moyes fault.


----------



## Locomotivelung

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> Tbh, United had many chances yesterday. Easy ones too. On another night they would have won that game. Not all Moyes fault.


Yeah, when I was reading the results, I figured we'd gone back to shit like earlier in the season, but actually we had a few chances, Rooney missing from a yard, hitting the post a few times, just wouldn't go in. It was just one of _those_ games. Unfortunately for Moyes, it happened to be against Everton. 

Saying that, Valencia isn't a right back really. I'd play him there over Smalling but I wouldn't expect him to pick up Oviedo in that position.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Apparently he (Dithering) got shitfaced after the game and spoke to some Everton fan in a pub, and basically went off on one about how the Everton fans are fucking disgraceful and that "they'll regret it" or some such before being escorted out by a large black gentleman (presumably for being ginger, not shitfaced) that certainly wasn't Joel. IDK how much truth there is to it, though, since I did read it on the twitty, and things on the twitty are not always what they seem, especially when it comes to fitba and women with large breasts saying they'll fellate you in return for a follow (fellate 4 follow is the new rep 4 rep, only even more useless).


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Who do you feel is still in the title race? Who are you ruling out?


----------



## Lawls

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Palace are still in it


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

*Teams still in the title race:* Chelsea and Manchester City.

*Teams out of the title race:* Arsenal, Aston Villa, Brickhouse, Cardiff, Crystal Palace, Everton, Fulham, Hull, Liverpool, Manchester United, Newcastle, Norwich, Southampton, Stoke, Sunderland, Swansea, Tottenham, West Brom and West Ham.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Chelsea aren't winning shit. Arsenal will be interesting to see if they can keep their shit together, City will be up there, Liverpool hopefully to stay top 4, Spurs aren't going to win, United are done, Everton and Newcastle won't have the legs to keep up. Basically City or Arsenal for the title b/c Chelsea will fuck up between now and the end by not playing Mata enough :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

i eagerly await chelsea in the best of 7 playoffs.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

United will win the league once fergie and scholes return.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I don't know if we're gonna win shit or not gonna win shit. But I know the only team that can finish above us is Man City. In all honesty, Arsenal are going to be close and going to be up there for virtually all season. But I think they finish a close third.


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Our chances died as soon as Sturridge's ankle gave up :jose

People may think we never had a hope, but with two strikers looking like they could get 55-60 goals between themselves, there was that slight chance in my mind.

City will win I think. Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool to make up the rest of the Top 4 in whatever order.


----------



## God™

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I'd be shocked if Man City didn't win the league by at least five points.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Before the season started I said City would win the league, Chelsea would finish second, we'd finish third and United would finish fourth. It still feels really weird writing United off before we've even hit January, but honestly, I'm not sure they'll hit the top 4 at this point. I mean, you'd think it has to get better, but there's no real signs that it will beyond the whole "well, this is Man United, fer chrissakes!" factor. And if if it keeps going like this...

City/Chelsea/Arsenal still look decent shouts for the top 3. Liverpool finishing in the top 4 and ahead of United seemed about as laughable a prospect as Arsenal outright winning the league not too long ago. Neither seem ridiculous at this point (although I'd say the former is more likely to actually happen, unfortunately).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

i believe i had utd coming 5th. i did have spurs 3rd tho so :draper2


----------



## CGS

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

City and Chelsea defo the two teams in the title race come April. Can only see us and Arsenal battling for top 4 alongside Spuds & Man U (if both get their shit together). Have to keep an eye on Everton as well. Can't see them making top 4 but defo do see them making a pretty great run for it.


----------



## Curry

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Chelsea and City are the main two, Arsenal with an outside shot.

Winner will depend on A) How early Arsenal start slipping and B) The fitness of Kompany/Toure/Aguero.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

so what are the dependants on chelsea winning?


----------



## CGS

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

How much Mata plays/if he gets sold?


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Depends on if Moses ends up going back to Chelsea in Jan and the rest of the squad catches his WOATness.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Hazard finally living up to expectations, Mata getting a run in the team and how many times we can get away with our poor central midfield. That's the Chelsea story.

We also need to hope City don't play at their maximum for the majority of the remaining games. Because if City does, it's gameover for everyone else.


----------



## Curry

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> so what are the dependants on chelsea winning?


Either they start playing better than they are now.

OR

They keep muddling through and City falter a bit (Most likely due to injuries or a drop in form for the Kompany/Toure/Aguero)


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Curry said:


> *Either they start playing better than they are now.*
> 
> OR
> 
> They keep muddling through and City falter a bit (Most likely due to injuries or a drop in form for the Kompany/Toure/Aguero)


Not too much of a problem right now. Everyone bar Arsenal have been dropping silly points so far. If we're still doing that at the turn of the new year, then it'll be worrying, but not right now.


----------



## God™

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> Hazard finally living up to expectations, Mata getting a run in the team and how many times we can get away with our poor central midfield. That's the Chelsea story.
> 
> We also need to hope City don't play at their maximum for the majority of the remaining games. Because if City does, it's gameover for everyone else.


This, plus the fitness of Terry is pretty important as well. There's no way I'd trust Ivan/Cahill/Luiz together in central defence for an extended period in the league.


----------



## united_07

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



> David Moyes is considering returning for Athletic Bilbao's Ander Herrera in the January transfer window, with the Manchester United manager conscious he has to strengthen his midfield resources.
> 
> If Moyes were to move again for the 24-year-old he may hope to prise him from Bilbao for less than his €36m (£29.9m) buyout clause as the player has struggled to reclaim his form in the early part of the Spanish season.
> 
> A deal to buy Herrera in the summer failed after United refused to pay the fee with the Basque club unwilling to lower the price due, in part, to their policy of only fielding players from the region.
> 
> Given the farce on the closing day of the last window which featured three Spanish lawyers, Rodrigo García Lucas, Alvaro Reig Gurrea and Guillermo Gutiérrez being photographed entering Spanish league offices apparently acting for United – subsequently denied by the club – if Moyes does attempt to prise Herrera away again, he and Ed Woodward, the executive vice-chairman, would have to be confident of success.
> 
> But Wednesday evening's 1-0 defeat to Everton that left United 12 points behind the leaders, Arsenal, plus the disappointing start to the career of the £27.5m summer signing, Marouane Fellaini, will have concentrated minds at Old Trafford regarding recruitment in the winter window.


from the guardian, I would be surprised if Herrera joins, cant see Bilbao letting him go for anything under the release clause, which I cant see United matching

Think a left winger should be brought in as well, get rid of Young. Kagawa and Welbeck are ineffective out there.


----------



## Curry

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> Not too much of a problem right now. Everyone bar Arsenal have been dropping silly points so far. If we're still doing that at the turn of the new year, then it'll be worrying, but not right now.


It's a bit of a problem. We managed to eek out a win last night but it took one player having his best performance in a Chelsea shirt and a hilariously bad own goal for us to beat the team at the bottom of the table. I know in the end the win is all that matters but it doesn't bode well.

Also; Willian should be kept as far away from the team as possible. Other than one shot against Norwich he's been at Marin level.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> We also need to hope City don't play at their maximum for the majority of the remaining games. Because if City does, it's gameover for everyone else.


If (or 'when'...you'd think) they start getting their shit together on the road then things will get awfully difficult for everybody else. Because at home they look truly unfuckwithable.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

our entire season depends on us solving the fiasco that is our goddamn central midfield

question is, who could we realistically go for?

also i find it weird that posters who support clubs that arent chelsea are far far more concerned about how much mata plays than the ones who actually do

yes, we get it. hes amazing. But its not like he hasnt been given a fair chance. its a pretty big fucking squad (asides from the obvious area). Schurlle hasnt played in several games, does that mean hes moving?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

IDK man, the best player in the Chelsea squad starting only seven or so games since the start of the season...that seems like something people are going to talk about, whether they're Chelsea fans or not.


----------



## ABK

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ReDREDD said:


> our entire season depends on us solving the fiasco that is our goddamn central midfield
> 
> question is, who could we realistically go for?
> 
> also i find it weird that posters who support clubs that arent chelsea are far far more concerned about how much mata plays than the ones who actually do
> 
> yes, we get it. hes amazing. But its not like he hasnt been given a fair chance. its a pretty big fucking squad (asides from the obvious area). Schurlle hasnt played in several games, does that mean hes moving?


Eh, I don't think we'll go for a new midfielder in January if that's what you meant. Shame really because the current crop leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Curry said:


> It's a bit of a problem. We managed to eek out a win last night but it took one player having his best performance in a Chelsea shirt and a hilariously bad own goal for us to beat the team at the bottom of the table. I know in the end the win is all that matters but it doesn't bode well.
> 
> Also; Willian should be kept as far away from the team as possible. Other than one shot against Norwich he's been at Marin level.


It's not too much of a problem. City lost at Sunderland. Ok they always do, but since Poyet took over they had won all their home games. So it's only obvious they were gonna be up for this game. They played well, but we weren't shit at all. We let in 3 goals from set pieces. In another game, we clear those crosses, or the ball doesn't fall kindly for them.

Hazard had his best game of the season for us, but that's not a freak performance. That is the performance that we should be expecting from him 30 out of the 38 games, as the boy has immense ability. I've heard people say he is too greedy, but that is the complete opposite. Last night, Hazard for the first time this season was looking forward a lot more than looking to the side. He was in full attack mode. That's what we need from him. He has too much ability not to attack the defence for the majority of the games. I hope this is the turning point now.

Since the last inernational break we played well at West Ham (even though they were bad), we played shit at Basel, we bounced back and bar the first 30 minutes, we took apart Southampton's gameplan and then proceeded to batter them until they couldn't take anymore and last night at a rejuvenated Sunderland who are not playing bad anymore, we played very well, withstood their passion and took the points.

Willian hasn't been as bad as you are making out either. He had many good moments last night. Ok, he's not making the impact to change the course of a game yet, but allow him to feel his way through. He's been playing in some shit leagues for the last few years and he is stop, start into the team due to the competition we have here. Let him settle. He's not a Marin at all.



ReDREDD said:


> our entire season depends on us solving the fiasco that is our goddamn central midfield
> 
> question is, who could we realistically go for?
> 
> also i find it weird that posters who support clubs that arent chelsea are far far more concerned about how much mata plays than the ones who actually do
> 
> yes, we get it. hes amazing. But its not like he hasnt been given a fair chance. its a pretty big fucking squad (asides from the obvious area). Schurlle hasnt played in several games, does that mean hes moving?


Thing is you can't even say Mata has been rotated well. He's just not a first teamer in Mourinho's mind which is worrying, as he is actually our best player. Dude is working hard for the team now, so there really isn't an excuse for him to miss so many games. If we didn't lose to Basel, do you really think he would have started last Sunday? Would he have started yesterday had Oscar been fit? Mourinho has made quite a few errors and the treatment of Mata is the biggest one so far. Let's hope things start to change now.

We're not going to get anyone great for central midfield this January, so we may as well just continue as we are. We're not gonna do much in Europe with them, but hopefully we'll be able to get away with it at domestic level. In an ideal world, Mourinho would play Oscar next to Ramires or Mikel for the majority of games, but that doesn't seem like it is going to happen.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Jose rotates players out or in depending on performances. Now obviously he has his favourites but i still think hes tinkering around trying to make sense of everything

thats honestly the most confusing part. Jose isnt stupid. He knows his CM options are gash. when he ran back in the old days had guys like prime lampard, prime essien, makelele, ballack. He knows the to a successful team working properly is a clever midfielder to control the game. 

i would literally saw my left leg off for a young makelele at the moment. not even joking


----------



## seabs

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> so martinez doing what moyes couldn't in 10 years :kobe9
> 
> havent seen anything from our game as a slept through my alarm but i've read we dominated the first half and then stopped concentrating in the 2nd and gave brom a way back into it. sounds about right. win away tho so idc. plus vinny didnt die.


*You could say that you needed a ...... LOUD ALARM.

Bit late but my opinion shall be communicated. Nothing has gone right for us this season. Incompetent on the pitch, in the transfer market and in the dressing room or wherever the fuck ditherer comes up with his scams. We should be renamed Erik Lamela FC we're that bad right now. Just not good enough from anyone bar De Gea and Rooney. Vidic, Rafael, Giggs and Jones haven't been terrible though I guess. Actually Smalling and Evans have done alright too but still not really good enough. Tried to give Moyes the benefit of the doubt early on but he's turning into a disaster in every area. Horrific first transfer window, saying all the wrong things in press conferences, negative tactics, poor team selection and subs. There's starting off slow at a new club and then there's just doing everything wrong. He hasn't made us better in one area at all. Losing patience now. Players aren't good enough either. They got by with Fergie because he got that extra 10% of them but take that extra 10% away and they're a 5th-8th team. Not enough game changers in attack and a severe lack of anything resembling quality on the wings. Was Rafa injured when he came off? Didn't look it. Baffling move which cost us the goal because Valencia defended the RB spot like an attacker would. Way too many games now where we had enough of the ball going forward to win games but instead we keep on drawing or even losing them. The amount of possession we had going forward yesterday we should have had at least 2 goals. Unlucky not to perhaps but mostly just not good enough. *


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

So I take it your answer to "who is worse at the fitba: Erik Lamela or Marouane Fellaini?" question is Lamela?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Can't wait to see your tears when we beat you on saturday Seabs. It'll be so glorious.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Synaesthesia said:


> Can't wait to see your tears when we beat you on saturday Seabs. It'll be so glorious.


No rvp or Wayne lol

Remy will run rings around mr fragile and cpt slow, moussa making evra look silly, Fellaini in midfield, welbeck couldn't score with Tom Daley and Hernandez will be kept quiet since he isn't good enough to be spearhead an attack without rvp/Rooney as his partner.


So yeah we'll win 3-1 :fergie


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> Eden Hazard is better than your whole squad combined, son.


This moron enjoys moderator status with tripe like this while I am criticized for a soundly thought-out post?

Starting to think I'm a bit too smart for this place.


----------



## Humph

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Wouldn't be surprised to see Crouchy and N'Zonzi join Chelsea in January amiriteJoel.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

im more of a titus bramble and remy guy myself

it doesnt matter how you do it, just as long as you score :brodgers


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Brickhouse said:


> This moron enjoys moderator status with tripe like this while I am criticized for a soundly thought-out post?
> 
> Starting to think I'm a bit too smart for this place.


He's winding you up. He'll keep winding you up until you stop biting. I mean, shit, you're not an idiot, but you're serious business pretty much 24/7. He talks about Eden Hazard being better than all of our squad combined, which is obviously a lie and something he tells himself at night so he doesn't weep himself to sleep. He knows fine well that we have the greatest player of this or any generation. Let him have this one.

(see, it's not that hard)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

how can you have the greatest player of this or any generation when chamakh was loaned out months ago


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

How about Joel gives up his mod rights if Arsenal finish ahead of Chelsea?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Ok, now we're having fun.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

and what are you putting on the line mr brickhouse?


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

his brickhouse.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ReDREDD said:


> and what are you putting on the line mr brickhouse?


I will use Chelsea images in my signature and/or avatar for the duration of the summer. Of Joel's choosing.

Apples to apples? No. But I am merely saying that Chelsea is not a clearly superior side to Arsenal and that they are a hell of a lot closer to the Gunners in their potential than they are to Man City. 

He is the one making wonky, outlandish statements. We will see how much confidence he has in them.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Joel's been sending me racist PMs since like 2009 so I'll throw my lot in here as well. If Chelsea finish above us I'll rock a Cashley avatar and any sig he wants me to rock, for an undisclosed amount of time (minor deets, that shit can be sorted later). If we finish above Chelsea, Joel has to...IDK yet. The thing about his mod status shouldn't really be a permanent thing (partly because there's no way I'm rocking a Cashley avatar indefinitely if he wins). I'd suggest something like, if we finish above them then he loses the mod bar for, say, a couple weeks, and I get to pick a replacement for the period in between. But then I couldn't be trusted with something like that and it'd probs end up just giving Seabs more babysitting work (although I certainly wouldn't pick myself).


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



GOD of CUNT said:


> He knows fine well that we have the greatest player of this or any generation. Let him have this one.


didn't know you were a Liverpool fan Andy :suarez1


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Joel's been sending me racist PMs since like 2009 so I'll throw my lot in here as well.


Do you still have any of them? Send them my way. I want to see just what kind of contemptible POS I am making a bet with here.


----------



## Andre

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

If Joel loses his modship then I'm the obvious successor...although having said that I'd probably ban everyone from this thread bar ten or so users, so probably not the best idea :hmm:


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



GOD of CUNT said:


> The thing about his mod status shouldn't really be a permanent thing (partly because there's no way I'm rocking a Cashley avatar indefinitely if he wins).


In the case of my proposal, I think indefinite suspension of mod status is fair given that I would be willing to wear the scarlet letter for three whole months. Again, difference in the extremity of confidence between our respective statements is key.

How about it, Joel?


----------



## Curry

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Brickhouse said:


> In the case of my proposal, *I think indefinite suspension of mod status is fair* given that I would be willing to wear the scarlet letter for three whole months. Again, difference in the extremity of confidence between our respective statements is key.
> 
> How about it, Joel?


Throw in a name change and you might get closer.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Does this mean this thread is still going to be this bad in six months?


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Curry said:


> Throw in a name change and you might get closer.


No.


----------



## haribo

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ReDREDD said:


> and what are you putting on the line mr brickhouse?





Oliver-94 said:


> his brickhouse.


He already lost that, along with his car, on a bet for the United game. He lost his sense of humour when he bet on Arsenal to win the Carling Cup final against Birmingham and lost his smile when Bradford knocked them out the League Cup last season. All he has left to lose is his virginity. 

Joel, it's yours for the taking :ksi1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

hes a brick


HOUSE


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I come on and I see Brickhouse wanting me to lose my mod status :banderas

Do you really want to do this, Brickhouse? If Arsenal finish above Chelsea, you want me to give up my mod status? If it gets taken away from me, then I'm not doing it temporarily. It'd have to go.

If Chelsea finish above Arsenal I want to ban you, Brickhouse. Forget images, name changes and all of that. I want to ban you. Permanently. And if you try to create a new account, I will ban that one too. Basically, I want you off this forum for good.

You want this, baby?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> I come on and I see Brickhouse wanting me to lose my mod status :banderas
> 
> Do you really want to do this, Brickhouse? If Arsenal finish above Chelsea, you want me to give up my mod status? If it gets taken away from me, then I'm not doing it temporarily. It'd have to go.
> 
> If Chelsea finish above Arsenal I want to ban you, Brickhouse. Forget images, name changes and all of that. I want to ban you. Permanently. And if you try to create a new account, I will ban that one too. Basically, I want you off this forum for good.
> 
> You want this, baby?


Evil Joel :vince5


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Joel seeing and RAISING.

bama4


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> I come on and I see Brickhouse wanting me to lose my mod status :banderas
> 
> Do you really want to do this, Brickhouse? If Arsenal finish above Chelsea, you want me to give up my mod status? If it gets taken away from me, then I'm not doing it temporarily. It'd have to go.
> 
> If Chelsea finish above Arsenal I want to ban you, Brickhouse. Forget images, name changes and all of that. I want to ban you. Permanently. And if you try to create a new account, I will ban that one too. Basically, I want you off this forum for good.
> 
> You want this, baby?


I really overestimated you. 

With this reactive and boorish response, it is no wonder that you could not accept or even comprehend my point about the punishments being reasonably equal given the confidence in the statements (me thinking Arsenal has a slightly better chance at a title this season than Chelsea; you maintaining that Arsenal is not even in the conversation).

What do you have to be afraid of, Joel? Arsenal is a second-tier club in your mind.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

And did you really lower yourself to sending racist PMs to God of Cunt? Pathetic if true.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Brickhouse said:


> I really overestimated you.
> 
> With this reactive and boorish response, it is no wonder that you could not accept or even comprehend my point about the punishments being reasonably equal given the confidence in the statements (me thinking Arsenal has a slightly better chance at a title this season than Chelsea; you maintaining that Arsenal is not even in the conversation).
> 
> What do you have to be afraid of, Joel? Arsenal is a second-tier club in your mind.


Tried reading this, but all I could get from it was:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

How about if Brickhouse loses the bet he's gone for good. And if Joel loses he is also gone for good, with the modship going to the REAL AMERICAN Chelsea Hero? :banderas


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Rockhead said:


> How about if Brickhouse loses the bet he's gone for good. And if Joel loses he is also gone for good


I will accept that with some kind of assurance that his IP will be traced and he will not be allowed to re-register.

For me to be gone period and for him to be able to stay just as a non-mod is not a fair bet. He gets an advantage based on what - seniority? 

I won't take a back seat to a guy who from everything I have seen is a giant void of intellectualism.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

is brickhouse lance storm or something

as for joel, hes not racist. hes CHOCO ICE


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

He can accept my initial, more innocent proposal or he can go all in with what he proposed as long as he has the same stakes.

I'm not putting my membership in this forum on the line unless it is the exact same deal for him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

You are the one who arrogantly approached me about this whole challenge shit. You are the one who has been pushing 'Arsenal are the greatest team in the world' shit in every member's face since the summer. What the fuck do you have to worry about? Are you scared that your beloved Arsenal won't get the job done. You laughed at Chelsea last night celebrating the Sunderland win. You said Arsenal have more quality earlier on. What are you afraid from?

Either accept the challenge I proposed since Arsenal are some immortal force or never ever post a message to me or about me again. If you do, I will take it as a personal insult and will be on every single post you make looking for the first attempt to ban you.

So either accept or shut the fuck up. It's up to you.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

brickhouse is just the result of the last 8 years of the wenger regime

its not his fault


----------



## Destiny

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Things are just getting interesting. Stop fighting boys, It's Liverpool's year (aka Luis Suarez).

:brodgers


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> You are the one who arrogantly approached me about this whole challenge shit. You are the one who has been pushing 'Arsenal are the greatest team in the world' shit in every member's face since the summer. What the fuck do you have to worry about? Are you scared that your beloved Arsenal won't get the job done. You laughed at Chelsea last night celebrating the Sunderland win. You said Arsenal have more quality earlier on. What are you afraid from?
> 
> Either accept the challenge I proposed since Arsenal are some immortal force or never ever post a message to me or about me again. If you do, I will take it as a personal insult and will be on every single post you make looking for the first attempt to ban you.
> 
> So either accept or shut the fuck up. It's up to you.


An outright threat of mod abuse. Hooray!

Dig up the post where I said Arsenal were the greatest team in the world. You will not find it. You will actually find posts from me saying I think City is still the most likely champion this year, however. While you are diving for statements, be sure to check out the Aug. 29 section of the UEFA CL thread. If I come across as less than humble, that is the root of it. 

You clearly don't want any part of my challenge whereas I am only adjusting your challenge to make sure it is the same stakes. Mod vs. Sig/Avi for a summer is a fun bet. Mod vs. Membership is shite and you know it.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

And of course, you didn't have to accept my bet. No need to get so chesty about it and counter-offer a blatantly unfair proposition if that is what you think it will take to save face.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Ok. So we're going down that route then. Cool. Not gonna abuse my power, Brickhouse. I could have banned you for calling me a moron earlier, but I let that slide. I'm just waiting now. Enjoy the forum as much as possible, cause you never know when it'll be taken away from you (Y)

Back to football; I hope Lukaku fucking destroys Arsenal on Sunday.


----------



## Humph

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Note to self, stop making Stoke jokes at Joel :side:


----------



## Vader

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

You double post like you whinge. Frequently. I have a challenge for you. When someone says something to wind you up, you don't take it seriously? You thinking you're smarter than everyone here is akin to me throwing my shit against a wall and assuming I've improved the decor.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Joel said:


> Ok. So we're going down that route then. Cool. Not gonna abuse my power, Brickhouse. I could have banned you for calling me a moron earlier, but I let that slide. I'm just waiting now. Enjoy the forum as much as possible, cause you never know when it'll be taken away from you (Y)
> 
> Back to football; I hope Lukaku fucking destroys Arsenal on Sunday.


So you have chosen not to accept my proposed bet. Why not just say that?


----------



## Humph

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Brickhouse said:


> So you have chosen not to accept my proposed bet. Why not just say that?


You ducked Joels original bet.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



AlexHumph said:


> You ducked Joels original bet.


The original bet was mine. I didn't duck anything. I just pointed out that Mod vs. Membership stakes were not acceptable. I said I'd put my membership up if he did the same. 
To which there was no concrete answer.


----------



## Humph

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Brickhouse said:


> The original bet was mine. I didn't duck anything. I just pointed out that Mod vs. Membership stakes were not acceptable. I said I'd put my membership up if he did the same.
> To which there was no concrete answer.


Yeah but most of us actually like Joel...


----------



## Daiko

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

:berried


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



AlexHumph said:


> Yeah but most of us actually like Joel...


Stockholm syndrome?

Joel has no obligation to accept anything. But to get macho and try to intimidate me into something else is not a good look.


----------



## DA

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

This is awful.

When I awake in the morning, I hope this thread will have returned to its state of not awful.

Good night.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

brickhouse, youre destroying literally the only part of the forum that isnt fucking retarded

joel is a good guy. so is alex. and CGS. and egame. and GOD OF CUNT. and haribo. we are one big gay sheep shagging incestuous family 

and im sure youre a nice guy, but youre taking everything so bloody seriously. you think everyone is out to get you and arsenal. when the truth is, this entire thread is just a bunch of wankers fucking around


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> This is awful.
> 
> When I awake in the morning, I hope this thread will have returned to its state of not awful.
> 
> Good night.


just think about good old Rachel, it should cheer you up.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



AlexHumph said:


> Yeah but most of us actually like Joel...


not me.

#teamBrickhouse #Gunnersfortitle #8yearswithouttrophysowhat?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ReDREDD said:


> brickhouse, youre destroying literally the only part of the forum that isnt fucking retarded
> 
> joel is a good guy. so is alex. and CGS. and egame. and GOD OF CUNT. and haribo. we are one big gay sheep shagging incestuous family
> 
> and im sure youre a nice guy, but youre taking everything so bloody seriously. you think everyone is out to get you and arsenal. when the truth is, this entire thread is just a *bunch of wankers* fucking around












:robben2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ReDREDD said:


> brickhouse is just the result of the last 8 years of the wenger regime
> 
> its not his fault


but kami of cunt and the other arsenal dudes aren't like this


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ReDREDD said:


> brickhouse, youre destroying literally the only part of the forum that isnt fucking retarded
> 
> joel is a good guy. so is alex. and CGS. and egame. and GOD OF CUNT. and haribo. we are one big gay sheep shagging incestuous family
> 
> and im sure youre a nice guy, but youre taking everything so bloody seriously. you think everyone is out to get you and arsenal. when the truth is, this entire thread is just a bunch of wankers fucking around


I have no intention of remaining in this posture. Trust me, there will be no taunts about this bet business months, weeks or even days down the road.

Maybe I do take things too seriously sometimes. And I can learn from that. But Joel is the guy who got bent out of shape about me having some fun over Jose's exuberant response to a 4-3 win over Sunderland.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

because every time someone has a dig against arsenal you act like someone shagged your dead nan


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*






she's a brick house 8*D



Joel said:


> Ok. So we're going down that route then. Cool. Not gonna abuse my power, Brickhouse. I could have banned you for calling me a moron earlier, but I let that slide. I'm just waiting now. Enjoy the forum as much as possible, cause you never know when it'll be taken away from you (Y)
> 
> Back to football; I hope Lukaku fucking destroys Arsenal on Sunday.


cmon son, i got banned for calling a moron a moron (and asking if he was retarded). Where's your balls choc ice? where are they? :suarez1


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



ReDREDD said:


> because every time someone has a dig against arsenal you act like someone shagged your dead nan


Well, consider the context. The same posters who were laughing it up at Arsenal's expense have refused to give them credit for the last three months. 

Arsenal haters have always moved the goalposts on what the club has a right to be happy about (witness the constant catcalls about various streaks ending, being proven wrong, and then saying it meant nothing because it didn't result in a trophy).

But to now make taunts based on some kind of slide which has not happened yet and until further notice is rooted in hope more than logic has been, in my opinion, a new low. 

Bite your lip until what you said was going to happen actually does. Call it a personal rule of conduct.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

You're remarkably chipper considering the season is only a bit over a third of the way brickhouse. Arsenal have a tough Christmas period, Everton, City, Napoli, Chelsea and Newcastle (and west ham but really fuck them, should be easy) in various competitions. Can see them dropping points over the next few games, i can see us dropping some points but i can see Chelsea and City steaming through.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Arsenal lost to woats not so long ago :moyes2


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Personality of a brickhouse.


----------



## Vader

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

I'd like Brickhouse's name changed to Woodshed please.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

brickhouse could you fuck off and/or stop ruining the thread?


----------



## Rush

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Dirty Christmas Slag said:


> I'd like Brickhouse's name changed to Woodshed please.


Fibro Shack imo


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



AlexHumph said:


> Yeah but most of us actually like Joel...












JK LOVE YOU JOELSY BABY PLZ DONT BAN ME


----------



## NotoriousTCG

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

So with this bet between Joel and Brickhouse.

I'm willing to bet Liverpool will finish ahead of Crystal Palace this year. So who is buying me a membership if that happens?


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*



Rush said:


> You're remarkably chipper considering the season is only a bit over a third of the way brickhouse.


28-3-3 in the EPL and Europe since the loss at Tottenham in early March.

430 minutes since conceding a goal.

A point away from winning the Group of Death.

You'd be in a good mood too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*






aleks needs to lift his game this year.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

Arsenal fans just give me douche chills.

On top for a couple months and they act fucking fresh like they run shit.


----------



## Vader

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

The issue comes from Arsenal not winning the league for what, a decade? Hence why people write them off as they've been brilliant before (2006 I think?) and fucked up along the way. If they win it then they'll get the credit they deserve but until then they've won fuck all aside from a weekly mug of Brickhouse's semen. Which David Cameron has no interest in selling to China.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

2007/2008. But we didn't have as many points then as we do now.

On the last few pages, to each his own, I guess. Let Brick enjoy the run. No matter how much anybody speaks, the title isn't won by speaking, and God hope that it's a three horse race because this season is already WAAAAAY exciting than last season, or the season before.


Edit:

On City/Arsenal/Chelsea, well--if City continue this gigantic leap of theirs, I'd be worried... They have the richest squad (in terms of talent and depth). Plus, with the upcoming Arsenal/City/Chelsea games, it's only getting exciting. :wenger


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: WOULD RACHEL RILEY CONSIDER DATING AN ENTIRE FITBA THREAD? WOULD YOU RACHEL? #♥ra*

For those worried that the world could end when Yaya Toure and Wanyama collide, fear not. Big Vic is out for 6 weeks apparently. Potentially looking at no Wanyama, Schneiderlin, Boruc or Clyne against City. Going to get destroyed.


----------

